# !!! 7-GB Verbot/gesperrt !!!



## NiklasR (7. April 2017)

Aktionstag von Forstamt und Polizei, recht einseitiger Kontakt, wenig Aufklärung, mehr ungefragt an die Wand gestellt.. und Ordnungsgeld kassieren is auch drinne.. Schade, wie das alles läuft...
Jedenfalls bekommt man auf Nachfrage dann doch auch erklärt dass man auf Wegen mit gelber Markierung fahren darf und auf Wegen mit (ausschließlich) roter Markierung nicht.
Genauere Detail spar ich mir an dieser Stelle...

Trotzdem, schönes Wochenende!


----------



## LukasMai (7. April 2017)

Wo genau wurdest Du denn abkassiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. April 2017)

Mehr Details, weniger !!! ...?


----------



## NiklasR (7. April 2017)

Allgemeine Kontrolle, wie gesagt, Forstamt und Freund- und Helfer, gesamt 5 an der Zahl. . Sagten auch direkt dass wir auch garnicht woanders lang brauchen, heute würden Sie es richtg machen.. überall wären Kollegen. Damit sei jetzt Schluss, ... Würde das aber ungern nun jetzt hier breittreten. War auf jeden Fall unschön und wird ne Rechnung geben. Am traurigsten war aber nicht die Tatsache an sich, sondern die Haltung. So richtig anti und teils gereizt ohne Grund. Da war jede "Mühe" vergebens, das Spiel ist schon verloren bevor man auf die trifft.


----------



## hardtails (7. April 2017)

war deren geblubber ähnlich informationslos wie dein geblubber?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2017)

Muss das sein?


----------



## Trekki (7. April 2017)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bekommt man auf Nachfrage dann doch auch erklärt dass man auf Wegen mit gelber Markierung fahren darf und auf Wegen mit roter nicht.


Letzte Woche habe ich mir die Bedeutung der Markierungen durchgelesen, demnach ist diese Beschreibung falsch.
Rot: Wanderweg
Gelb: Radweg
D.h. nur die gelbe Markierung hat fürs MTB eine Bedeutung. Rot+Gelb Markierte Wege sind daher erlaubt.

Bitte halte uns auf den laufenden, wie es hier weiter geht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2017)

Hallo John, *wo* steht denn das man mit dem Rad auch die *roten* Wege fahren darf?

http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...te/uebersicht/karte_siebengebirge_01_aend.pdf


----------



## NiklasR (7. April 2017)

Hab meine Aussag geändert.. also John hat in soweit Recht, dass die Wege die sowohl Gelb als auch Rot markiert sind auch mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen.


----------



## LukasMai (7. April 2017)

Mit so arg wenigen Details klingt deine "Geschichte" irgendwie nach "Horrorgeschichte".... ich bin nahezu jede Woche im 7G unterwegs und wurde bisher noch nie von Forstamt oder sonst wem angehalten


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2017)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Aktionstag von Forstamt und Polizei, recht einseitiger Kontakt, wenig Aufklärung, mehr ungefragt an die Wand gestellt.. und Ordnungsgeld kassieren is auch drinne.. Schade, wie das alles läuft...
> Jedenfalls bekommt man auf Nachfrage dann doch auch erklärt dass man auf Wegen mit gelber Markierung fahren darf und auf Wegen mit (ausschließlich) roter Markierung nicht.
> Genauere Detail spar ich mir an dieser Stelle...
> 
> Trotzdem, schönes Wochenende!


Die Aufklärung hatte ich allerdings eingefordert! Besonders wo denn die vorgeschriebenen Verkehrzeichen zu finden sind die laut StVO das Befahren der Wege verbieten! Soweit ich weiß muss ein Weg erkennbar gesperrt sein, ein nicht vor Ort erkennbares verbot ist meines Wissens nach nichtig. Um für jeden weg zuhause zu prüfen ob er besonderen Regelungen unterliegt ist meiner Meinung nach eine Benachteiligung der Nutzer. Schließlich ist deutschland was befahrensrecht angeht ein extremer Flickenteppich. Und es ist nirgendwo im Gelände sofort ersichtlich ob man sich in einem NSG oder was auch immer befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. April 2017)

Naja, der Wegeplan ist ja schon länger bekannt für das 7G...

Die damit verbundenen Einschränkungen für Wanderer/Reiter/Radfahrer auch.

Siehe auch OpenTrails-Facebook-Seite der Dimb mit WDR-Reportage zuletzt mit Forstkontrolle (Einzelkämpfer).

Ob und welches Vergehen hier vorliegt, wenn an den Eingängen des betroffenen Bereiches nicht auf den Wegeplan hingewiesen wird, wird wohl nur mit anwaltlicher Hilfe bzw dann bald ein Gericht klären (müssen?).

Bin gespannt und würde dennoch um Fakten bitten (Datum, Ort, Tatvorwurf, Behörde).

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2017)

Hallo Carsten, darf man als DIMB-Mitglied ggf. auf rechtliche Unterstützung hoffentlich oder rät die DIMB zur Nutzung einer vorhandenen Rechtschutzversicherung?
Ist das überhaupt schon einmal thematisiert worden?
Besser "Stellen" wie Deniz Yücel oder davonfahren?


----------



## sun909 (7. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten, darf man als DIMB-Mitglied ggf. auf rechtliche Unterstützung hoffentlich oder rät die DIMB zur Nutzung einer vorhandenen Rechtschutzversicherung?
> Ist das überhaupt schon einmal thematisiert worden?
> Besser "Stellen" wie Deniz Yücel oder davonfahren?



Hi,
die DIMB rät sicher nicht dazu, sich den Behörden bei einer Kontrolle zu entziehen 

Rechtliche Unterstützung kann die DIMB als Verein mE nur bedingt leisten, dafür sind primär Anwälte da. Rechtsschutz ist also nicht verkehrt, Vorsatz sollte jedoch nicht gerade im Spiel sein...

Solange kein Bußgeldbescheid oä auf dem Tisch liegt mit amtlicher Begründung, kann man aber eh nicht aktiv werden.

Die DIMB hat sich mit anderen Nutzern (Wanderer/Reiter) bei der Planung/Vorbereitung des Wegeplans sehr stark und mit vielen Stunden Arbeit eingebracht. Leider sind ja ALLE Anträge auf Wege von der Behörde abgelehnt worden und der Wegeplan "handstreichartig" eingeführt worden. Details dazu in dem dazugehörigen Thread...

Grüße
Carsten
DIMB 
IG Köln


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Naja, der Wegeplan ist ja schon länger bekannt für das 7G...



Mit Sicherheit nicht jedem Biker!

 Und solange beim Einfahren in einen entsprechenden regeln unterworfenen Bereich nicht darauf hingewiesen wird halte ich das direkte verhängen von Ordnungsgeldern für problematisch. Wir sind nun Mal in NRW und dort gilt grundsätzlich das auf allen festen wegen gefahren werden darf! Außnahmen von dieser Regelung sollten oder müssen? Entsprechend kenntlich gemacht werden. 
Aber auch ich bitte um mehr Details, vorallem wo die Kontrolle stattgefunden hat!


----------



## NiklasR (8. April 2017)

OK, also..: Heute mittag, beginn der Breiberge. Frühzeitig gesehen, langsam drauf zugerollt und mit einem guten Tag stehen geblieben. Personalien aufgenommen für einen Bußgeldbescheid wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit. Begründung: verbotenes Befahren des Pfades, bzw der Vorwurf querfeldein gefahren zu sein. Das Radfahren sei nur auf den Wegen erlaubt. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen/hinterfragt dass ich kein Schild gesehen habe welches mir ein offensichtliches Verbot bekunde, sehr wohl aber einen Weg ausmachen konnte und diesen nicht verlassen habe. Darauf hin die Frage wo wir denn jetzt hergekommen seien, -am Löwenburghof vorbei, -"da wären wir ja sogar an einem Schild vorbei gefahren.." sagte ein Mensch der Fortsverwaltung/Amt vorwurfsvoll. -das habe ich nicht gesehen.. dann kam die Frage ob ich einen Führerschein habe, -da wüsste ich doch auch ohne Schild dass ich auf einer Landstraße nur 100 fahren dürfe. Auf meine weitere Nachfrage zu besagter Beschilderung, zeigte er mir eine rote Markierung und klärte mich auf. Diese Markierungen könnten ebenso gut der Ausweisung eines zusammenhängenden Weges dienen, erwiderte ich und betonte nochmals, kein Schild was ich als Schild kenne und achte gesehen zu haben. ..woher ich käme, ob ich kein Facebook hätte, die Medien nicht verfolgen würde (Danke Carsten, den Lokalzeitbeitrag hab ich mir grad angesehen, der Herr war wohl auch da).. und bei youtube gäbe es ja auch ganz viel. Hier gibt's kein Downhill oder Freeride oder sonst sowas.. . Es würde ja nicht grade aussehen als hätte ich mir das Rad für heute geliehen um das mal auszuprobieren, sondern würde diesen Sport regelmäßig betreiben (HT+ Halbschale, nicht Doppelbrücke + FF), sei ja bestimmt teuer gewesen, was ich denn beruflich mache.. Ob ich mich hier auskennen würde, -aus meiner Kindeit ein wenig.. dann habe ich Das alles ja zu wissen und habe mich andernfalls zu informieren, Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, etc.. , viel komisches, weil in dem Falle daneben argumentiertes Zeug.
(weiteres)Subjektiv: Die Gemüter waren gemischt, von der "Fortseite" aus wurde sofort nach dem Hallo, ohne weitere Worte gewechselt zu haben eine Front hochgezogen, kam mir vor als wäre die "Sachlage" eh klar und die Freude jetzt welche "erwischt zu haben" groß, wollten halt ganz klar diesen bösartigen Vorsatz betonen, ohne den wir nicht dort gelandet wären. Einer der Herren war etwas zugänglicher und sagte dann überhaupt auch mal was zu der Problematik. Dass die Wege durch das Befahren mit den MTBs sehr starken Schaden nehmen, sich Wurzeln und Steine freilegen, es ja einfach nicht ausbliebe mit dem Rad auch mal stärker zu Bremsen und dieses sliden ja auch sicher Spaß mache.. doch bei Unwettern mit starkem Niderschlag könne es deshalb zu reissenden Bächen kommen, die unten bis in die Orte gingen, wäre schon passiert. Hinzu ist das 7GB ein Naturschutzgebiet oberste Kategorie! Er sagte dann gar dass er wisse dass das Leben als MTBler schwer wäre.. da musste ich Ihn doch fragen ob er denn ggf. Alternativen kenne (worauf hin einer der anderen Forstmenschen sofort wieder alarmiert, schnell und laut einwarf "Hier nicht, im 7GB ist das verboten), der andere Herr allerdings, wusste von vielen im Sande verlaufenden Projekten zu berichten (nannte Siegburg als Beispiel) und fügte hinzu dass es bei diesen Projekten meist nicht mal auf behördlicher, -sondern auf organisatorischer Seite scheitere.
Abschließend der Hinweis dass wir wieder hochschieben -und auf den richtigen, Gelb markierten Wegen bleiben sollen.. und nicht auf die Idee kommen sollten gleich die nächste "Strecke" zu nutzen, es wären überall die Kollegen unterwegs, -"Aktionstag".
Ich solle gern Anderen die ich kenne sagen dass es nun "vorbei wäre", -so in der Art...

Für mich ist es das dann wohl leider wirklich gewesen, sehr sehr traurig!!!

Ich hätte mich am liebsten mit der versammelten Runde für ne Stunde hingesetzt und einen offenen Gesprächskreis gebildet, doch wie gesagt, war halt ne ziemliche Antihaltung.


----------



## Snowcrash (8. April 2017)

Na das sind ja rosige Aussichten... Wollte diesen Sommer eigentlich gerne wieder verstärkt auf Trails unterwegs sein, ist letztes Jahr irgendwie ein bisschen kurz gekommen. Obwohl ich allerdings auch nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen würde, dass diese "Aktionstage" jetzt mit irgendeiner Regelmäßigkeit abgehalten werden. Dafür ist doch gar nicht das Personal vorhanden. Die wollen vermutlich einfach ein paar Tage Stellung beziehen, das wird (hoffentlich) schnell wieder abflauen. In welcher Größenordnung bewegt sich denn eigentlich dieses Bußgeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (8. April 2017)

Der LVR hat gestern wohl die Aktion bis 17 Uhr durchgeführt.

Carsten:
Da muss sich die DIMB direkt einschalten. Vielleicht erstmal eine schriftliche Anfrage beim LVR stellen was da gelaufen ist, um etwas über die Strategie zu erfahren und ins Gespräch zu kommen? Zeichen setzen!

LG
Timm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> In welcher Größenordnung bewegt sich denn eigentlich dieses Bußgeld



Theoretisch 10-30€ ist ja im Prinzip ein Verstoss gegen Zeichen 250
Ist eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit von daher eher nicht so brisant. Trotzdem ärgerlich.

Im Nationalpark Eifel wurde am Ausgang Honigberg letztes Jahr selbiges durchgeführt wie sich rumgesprochen hat, auch mit Polizei und den "Rangern"

Sollten lieber mal was gegen getätschel auf der Domplatte oder Heroinspritzen auf Kinderspielplätzen unternehmen ! Nein aber lieber dem kleinen Mann bei seinem Freizeitausgleich immer wieder Knüppel in die Beine hauen das ist ja auch einfacher wie Verbrecher fangen. Nix können DIE !


----------



## talybont (8. April 2017)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich bin froh nicht mehr im 7GB zu wohnen. Würde mich maßlos ärgern. Diese kleinrarrierte Bürgerschrecknummer.....zum Kot.....en!
Da ist es hier in der Gegend deutlich entspannter!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. April 2017)

Hmm, hört sich seltsam & nicht gut an. Vielleicht doch ein Fall für die DIMB? Auch ohne Bußgeld ist das ausgesprochene Verbot immerhin ein den Einzelnen treffend Akt, der thematisiert werden könnte, und es handelte sich ja offensichtlich um eine größere Aktion, die eine bestimmte - nämlich generell abschreckende - Wirkung haben sollte ...


----------



## sibu (9. April 2017)

Kontrollen gab es schon etwas länger. Vor zwei Jahren bin ich in der Nähe des Aussichtspunktes Hülle einer älteren Frau begegnet: "Sie wissen, dass sie hier nicht Rad fahren dürfen" - "Sie wissen, dass sie hier nicht spazieren gehen dürfen." Dann zeigte sie auf eine kleine Plakette auf ihrer Jacke und sagte, sie sei ehrenamtliche Wegewartin des VVS und kontrolliere im Auftrag des Vereins. Befugnisse hatte sie natürlich keine. 

Der Wegeplan ist Teil der Verordnung von 2012, die im Rahmen des Bundes- und Landesnaturschutzgesetzes erlassen wurde. In der entsprechenden Verordnung (Link bei der Bezirksregierung unten) sind bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten Geldbußen bis 50.000 € erwähnt. Diese Höhe dürfte aber dann im Rahmen der Verhältnismäßigkeit eher für eine illegale Rodung zutreffen, und nicht für das Befahren eines gesperrten Weges. Das bedeuet wohl, in den nächsten Wochen mal auf den gelben Wegen bleiben und links und rechts aufmerksam in den Wald schauen. Erfahrungsgemäß haben Ordnungsamt & Co. nicht die Kapazität, jedes Wochenende mit großem Aufgebot in den Wald zu gehen. Was mich auch interessieren würde, ob die auch Wege kontrolliert haben, die für jedermann verboten sind (s.o., ohne rotes und gelbes Dreieck), oder nur gezielt gegen MTBler vorgegangen sind. 

Im Bereich der Stadt Bonn gibt es vom Ennert bis zur Stadtgrenze Königswinter eine eigene Naturschutzverordnung ohne Wegeplan.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. April 2017)

Die hiesige DIMB kann sich in der Zwischenzeit ja auch eine Strategie für Akutfälle (geführte DIMB-Touren im Bereich 7G) ausdenken und ihre Mitglieder per Email informieren.
Wenn z.B. Carsten die Tour als DIMB ausschreibt und guidet...fände ich jedenfalls nicht unclever!

Grüße und schönen Sonntag


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. April 2017)

Nachtrag, Thema ungewöhnliche Zeiten erfordern ggf. (Gegen-)Maßnahmen...wäre es nicht vielleicht anzuraten, wenn hier in der kommenden Zeit keine Touren im 7G mehr öffentlich ausgeschrieben werden!? Egal, ob Thread oder LMB...ist zwar doof...man könnte im Gegenzug eine IG gründen, über die genauere Infos geteilt werden.
Erklärt mich für "paranoid" aber ich denke, unsere Gegner werden früher oder später hier im KBU mitlesen, wenn sie es nicht schon längst tun...
Eure Meinungen dazu?


----------



## sun909 (9. April 2017)

Das Gebiet des Wegeplans macht ja nur einen Teil des 7G aus... Weiter nördlich bei Bonn und südlich bei Bad Honnef sind die Wege nicht/kaum betroffen. Insofern sehe ich keinen Grund, nicht mehr dieses Gebiet zu befahren, zumal wir ja idR auch nicht auf illegalen Wegen unterwegs sind, außer wir haben uns verfahren oder dachten, es läge ein Notfall vor.

Örtlich ist die DIMB Rhein-Sieg erster Ansprechpartner mit Shmee/Christian als Sprecher. Auch wenn ich öfters hier unterwegs bin, bin ich DIMB Köln  Nein, im Ernst, sinnvoll ist m.E. ein Vorgehen erst, wenn ein Bescheid o.ä. mit genauer Rechtslage vorliegt. Der Wegeplan ist nunmal Fakt und Vor- und Nachteile von "auf den Busch klopfen" sollten hier vorab bedacht und mit anderen Nutzern auch abgestimmt werden. 

Was jedoch JEDEM klar sein sollte:
dies hier ist ein öffentliches Forum und wird sicherlich auch von Nicht-Bikern/Nicht-freundlich gesinnten Leuten gelesen...

 Daher ja auch hin und wieder die Hinweise, Videos/Tracks/usw nicht hier zu veröffentlichen...

Schönen Sonntag
Carsten


----------



## Helltone (9. April 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das Gebiet des Wegeplans macht ja nur einen Teil des 7G aus... Weiter nördlich bei Bonn und südlich bei Bad Honnef sind die Wege nicht/kaum betroffen. Insofern sehe ich keinen Grund, nicht mehr dieses Gebiet zu befahren, zumal wir ja idR auch nicht auf illegalen Wegen unterwegs sind, außer wir haben uns verfahren oder dachten, es läge ein Notfall vor.
> 
> Örtlich ist die DIMB Rhein-Sieg erster Ansprechpartner mit Shmee/Christian als Sprecher. Auch wenn ich öfters hier unterwegs bin, bin ich DIMB Köln  Nein, im Ernst, sinnvoll ist m.E. ein Vorgehen erst, wenn ein Bescheid o.ä. mit genauer Rechtslage vorliegt. Der Wegeplan ist nunmal Fakt und Vor- und Nachteile von "auf den Busch klopfen" sollten hier vorab bedacht und mit anderen Nutzern auch abgestimmt werden.
> 
> ...


Roger!


----------



## shmee (10. April 2017)

Moinsen zusammen,

die lokale(n) DIMB IG(s) (ich beziehe die Kölner als gern gesehene Gäste im 7Geb mal mit ein) beschäftigen sich schon mit der Thematik. Ich stimme allerdings mit Carsten vollkommen überein, ein schnelles, übereiltes Lospoltern bringt uns nicht weiter. Wir werden uns innerhalb der IGs, mit anderen Interessensvertretungen und auch mit dem DIMB Hauptteam besprechen und ein Vorgehen abstimmen. 

VG,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (10. April 2017)

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, was der Anlass ist, dass vier Jahre nach Inkrafttreten der Regelung jetzt zum ersten Mal kontrolliert wird. 

Was demächst wohl ansteht, ist der Trägerwechsel des Naturparks. Bis jetzt hat der VVS das alleine stemmen können, aber seit auf dem Ölberg die große Fernsehantenne weg ist, fehlen dem VVS die Einnahmen, mit denen er das finanziert hatte. Der wahrscheinlichste Kandidat für die Trägerschaft ist wohl der Landkreis, der auch für den Naturschutz zuständig ist. 

Zum Thema Wegeplan ein Rückblick auf die Entstehung: Ursprünglich ist er ist im Rahmen der Planung für den Nationalpark entstanden, und schon damals sind hauptsächlich die Belange des VVS und der Wanderer berücksichtigt worden: 

Rheinsteig über Breiberge, der eigentlich ein für den Wildschutz sehr gut geeignet wäre 

Radfahren nur auf breiten Wegen, und der einzige Protest, der durchgekommen ist, ist eine Eingabe des ADFC: Stüsserweg (die Verbindung von Thomasberg, Straße "Am kleinen Ölberg" nach Ittenbach "Ölbergringweg". Alle anderen Anregungen sind nicht durchgekommen.

Klettern am Stenzelberg ist verboten. Das hat nun als Konsequenz, das die Felsen, die die Kletterer sonst vor der Verbuschung bewahrt haben, künstlich frei gehalten werden müssen.
Die Reiter haben kaum eine Möglichkeit, das Siebengebirge von Nord nach Süd zu queren.
Der Nationalpark ist zwar durch den Bürgerentscheid von Bad Honnef nicht gekommen (sehr zum Entsetzen von Landkreis und VVS), aber der Wegeplan wurde im Rahmen des Verordnungsweges über die Bezirksregierung durchgedrückt, ohne weitere Bürgerbeteiligung, denn die hat ja schon bei der Entstehung stattgefunden. Insofern habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass man in Siegburg oder Köln da viel erreichen kann. Immerhin: Mit dem Nationalpark wäre der Wegeplan in ähnlicher Weise wie in der Eifel durchgesetzt worden: Aktiver Rückbau der Wege und hauptamtliche Ranger auf Patrouille.


----------



## michaelklahn (10. April 2017)

Wie wäre ein Wandertag mit Fahrradhelm in der Hand, dann könnten wir uns mal anschauen wo die ggf. überall stehen. Hätte auch die Begegnung plus WDR Kamera


----------



## michaelklahn (10. April 2017)

Hatte nicht hätte


----------



## KervyN (10. April 2017)

michaelklahn schrieb:


> Wie wäre ein Wandertag mit Fahrradhelm in der Hand, dann könnten wir uns mal anschauen wo die ggf. überall stehen. Hätte auch die Begegnung plus WDR Kamera


Sehe ich dich jetzt in der nächsten Aktuellen Stunde "MTB Raudis im 7G"?  Ich habe sooooo selten schlechte Begegnungen mit anderen Waldnutzern, wobei ich auch meistens im KoFo unterwegs bin. Der Einzige der da stänkert ist der grüne Hobbywaldschrat und den ignoriere ich inzwischen einfach.
Ich halte es da wie @Rosinantenfahrt: "Defensiv fahren, aggressiv mit guter Laune grüßen" 

Folgender Text kann komplett ignoriert werden und ist eigentlich nur dafür da um mal meine unbedeutende und vielleicht einseitige Meinung ins Netz zu stellen 


Spoiler



Mir scheint das schwierigste wirklich die Voreingenommenheit. MTB'ler die schon mal probleme mit Hunden hatten sind da etwas rabiater geworden ("ich schimpfe ja auch nicht wegen den drecks Tölen die ohne Leine rumrennen"), Wanderer die mal beinahe über den Haufen gefahren wurden ("Endlich mal einer von euch der auch langsam an einem Vorbei fährt, nicht wie all die anderen die hier im Tiefflug die Leute vom Weg scheuchen"), Biker denen ein Strava KOM entgangen ist weil sie wegen einem Kind bremsen mussten ("Können die Leute Ihren Kindern nicht beibringen vorsichtig zu sein?"), Naturschützer (inkl. meiner Frau) die sich darüber ärgern dass Müll im Wald liegt und die Räder schädlicher für den Waldboden sind.. usw. Ich habe auch letzten in einer WhatsApp Gruppe gelesen dass einer die Stadtbediensteten umhauen will und denen einfach mit nem Wheely das VR ins Gesicht hauen will.. 
Ich kann den Frust der Biker verstehen, ich für meinen Teil versuche aber immer freundlich und neutral zu bleiben, auch wenn ich das in anderen Beträgen gerne mal anders aussehen lasse 

Just my 5 cent.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. April 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> außer wir haben uns verfahren oder dachten, es läge ein Notfall vor.



Ich denke Verfahren lassen die nicht gelten!
In wie weit ein Notfall(man muss auf dem schnellsten möglichen Weg zurück zum Auto, weil z.b. das Kind in der Kita/Schule einen Unfall hatte) die Befahrung rechtfertigen könnte, und in wie weit man das nachweisen(z.b. Anrufnachweise, Bestätigung Kita/Schule) müsste wäre interessant von Seiten der Rechtsabteilung der DIMB zu klären.
Edit sagt:
Jetzt muss ich mir wohl den Wege Plan doch Mal reinziehen...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. April 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das Gebiet des Wegeplans macht ja nur einen Teil des 7G aus... Weiter nördlich bei Bonn und südlich bei Bad Honnef sind die Wege nicht/kaum betroffen.



Wenn ich die verlinkte zugegeben sehr schlecht auflösende Karte anschaue zieht sich das betroffene Gebiet vom ennert im norden bis südlich von Honnef würde sagen quasi bis zur rlp grenze, un damit das komplette interessante gebiet!
Da Lob ich mir doch die Begegnung mit dem Forst in "meinem Wohnzimmer". Stets freundlich höflich und zuvorkommend, wobei wenn ich mir die befahrensspuren der letzten Tage anschaue befürchte ich irgendwann ist die Ruhe auch dort vorbei [emoji17]


----------



## KervyN (10. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da Lob ich mir doch die Begegnung mit dem Forst in "meinem Wohnzimmer". Stets freundlich höflich und zuvorkommend, wobei wenn ich mir die befahrensspuren der letzten Tage anschaue befürchte ich irgendwann ist die Ruhe auch dort vorbei [emoji17]


Das wäre wo?


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich denke Verfahren lassen die nicht gelten!
> In wie weit ein Notfall(man muss auf dem schnellsten möglichen Weg zurück zum Auto, weil z.b. das Kind in der Kita/Schule einen Unfall hatte) die Befahrung rechtfertigen könnte, und in wie weit man das nachweisen(z.b. Anrufnachweise, Bestätigung Kita/Schule) müsste wäre interessant von Seiten der Rechtsabteilung der DIMB zu klären.
> Edit sagt:
> Jetzt muss ich mir wohl den Wege Plan doch Mal reinziehen...



1. Thema Verfahren: du brauchst wohl anstelle des Zaunpfahls den ganzen Zaun... ? 

2. es gibt keine "Rechtsabteilung" der Dimb.
Bei der immer noch im Verhältnis zur Gesamtzahl der MTBler geringen Mitgliederzahl und dem niedrigen Beitrag ist ein Volljurist schlicht nicht finanzierbar.
Ehrenamtlich engagieren sich Juristen dort, aber es ist nicht so, dass man dort anrufen kann und am nächsten Tag wird geliefert...

Die DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg in Person von Christian/Shmee ist dran an dem Thema, das Gros wird aber erstmal im Hintergrund laufen.

Grüße
Carsten
DIMB Köln


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. April 2017)

Wäre es nicht doch schon schön, sich als IG im IBC zusammenzuschließen und hier und da auch "Rauchbomben" zu legen? Nur für die unerwünschten Mitleser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2017)

.... Gegner ... Rauchbomben .... das sind nicht gerade die Worte die für eine "gute Gesprächsgrundlage" sorgen !


----------



## ste7an (10. April 2017)

Wer in der Stadt mit dem Auto falsch parkt oder mal wieder zu schnell durch die 30er Zone gefahren ist, weis genau was er tut.
Warum soll das auf dem Fahrrad anders sein?
Also Knöllchen zahlen oder an die Regeln halten.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. April 2017)

ste7an schrieb:


> Wer in der Stadt mit dem Auto falsch parkt oder mal wieder zu schnell durch die 30er Zone gefahren ist, weis genau was er tut.
> Warum soll das auf dem Fahrrad anders sein?
> Also Knöllchen zahlen oder an die Regeln halten.


So einfach ist das leider nicht, nicht überall ist sofort erkennbar was Sache ist, oder man übersieht Mal ein an die Bäume gepinseltes zeichen, an einer Stelle im wegeplan schaut es auch so aus als Ende ein Radweg im nirgendwo...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. April 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> 1. Thema Verfahren: du brauchst wohl anstelle des Zaunpfahls den ganzen Zaun... ?
> 
> 2. es gibt keine "Rechtsabteilung" der Dimb.
> Bei der immer noch im Verhältnis zur Gesamtzahl der MTBler geringen Mitgliederzahl und dem niedrigen Beitrag ist ein Volljurist schlicht nicht finanzierbar.
> ...


Zu 2. Das ist mir schon klar, es gibt aber nun wohl den einen oder anderen Juristen, der ja auch Auslegungen zu den unterschiedlichen Bundesländern geschrieben hat. Und eine Einschätzung dieser wäre halt interessant.
Ein Zaunpfahl scheint tatsächlich nicht zu reichen , das dann aber bitte per PN...


----------



## shmee (10. April 2017)

ste7an schrieb:


> Wer in der Stadt mit dem Auto falsch parkt oder mal wieder zu schnell durch die 30er Zone gefahren ist, weis genau was er tut.
> Warum soll das auf dem Fahrrad anders sein?
> Also Knöllchen zahlen oder an die Regeln halten.



Ich denke, das steht hier auch überhaupt nicht zur Debatte, ärgerlich wäre es allemal, aber wenn man erwischt wird, zahlt man halt. Punkt. 

Das soll aber auf der anderen Seite nicht heißen, dass man sich, wie bei jedem anderen Bußgeldbescheid auch, eine rechtliche Prüfung vorbehält und/oder das ganze zum Anlass nimmt, die Verbotsgrundlage auf politischem Weg mittels Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Frage zu stellen. 

Und genau dafür möchte ich allen beipflichten, die hier zur Mäßigung aufgerufen haben. Dieses Problem kann und wird wenn überhaupt nur über eine einvernehmlichen Weg gelöst bzw. die Situation verbessert werden. Und dafür möchte ich gerne deutlich mehr Leute am Tisch sitzen haben als nur uns Mountainbiker und die vermeintliche Gegenseite aus Politik und sog. Umweltschützern.

Ich persönlich sehe den Wegeplan für alle Waldnutzer inkl. Wanderer, Kletterer und Reiter und auch den Forst als keinen guten Kompromiss an. Man kann jetzt gern aus Sicht der Biker jammern, dass wir am schlimmsten dran sind. Wirklich geholfen ist keinem damit. Und mit irgendwelchen Rauchbomben oder sog. Gewaltandrohungen schon gar nicht....


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. April 2017)

Du hast es nicht verstanden, was die Anführungsstriche aussagen sollen bzw was im übertragenen Sinn gemeint ist...aber, macht nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (10. April 2017)

Doch doch, ganz so dick ist das Brett vor dem Kopf nicht (hoffe ich zumindest ) Mir ist schon klar von welcher Art Rauchbomben (ich kenne so was als Nebelkerzen) du sprichst. 

Mir ging es um die grundlegende Richtung, die hier teilweise aufkam, und auch eine Taktik mit virtuellen Nebelkerzen halte ich für wenig zielführend.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. April 2017)

Gibbet auch in stylischem gelb



aka "Willkommen bei Carsten Nebel"


----------



## Jaerrit (10. April 2017)

Also ich hatte ja schon mal von diesem ominösen "teilweisen" Radverbot im 7GB gehört. Nach oberflächlichem "googlen" hatte ich nix gefunden. Was hier nun passiert kann meinem bescheidenen Rechtsempfinden nach nicht in Ordnung sein. Ich war erst ein paar Mal im 7GB biken, kenne mich also kaum aus. Von irgendwelchen Schildern, dass Radfahren nur hier oder nur dort erlaubt sei habe ich nichts mitbekommen, es kann also nicht so auffällig beschildert sein.
Gemäß Waldwegbetretungsgesetz darf ich in NRW auf festen Wegen fahren, richtig? Sollte es dort so sein, dass ich tatsächlich aufgrund irgendeiner Verordnung mit gesetzesähnlichem Charakter nur gewisse Wege nutzen darf, sollte das nicht zumindest irgendwo stehen? Also nicht im Internet, vor Ort meine ich. Aldiweil es ja eine Aussnahmeregel ist, die nur explizit dort gilt. Das gilt es zu prüfen. Wenn ich bei mir vor der Haustür nen Müllsack über ein Tempo 30-Schild ziehe, gilt auf einmal Tempo 50, weil innerorts halt Tempo 50 gilt, so is das in Deutschland.
Aber dort im Wald soll irgendein "Wegekonzept" mir sogar ein Bußgeld auferlegen können, ohne das irgendwo ein Schild steht? Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das das so ist.

Und wenn demnächst die asiatischen Touris unten am OK abgeladen werden um an "German Bunkers" vorbei mit Mini-Falt-E-MTBs übers Milchhäuschen zur Drachenfels zu fahren werden die auch abkassiert, hätten sich ja schon vor Ankunft in DE das Wegekonzept reinziehen können 

Ob es da als Interessenvertretung gut ist abzuwarten, ich fände es sinnvoll aktiv und bestimmt auf die Initiatoren solcher Aktionen zuzugehen, schon allein um Präsenz und Initiative zu demonstrieren. Aber hey, ich bin kein Politiker, werdet ihr schon richtig machen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gibbet auch in stylischem gelb
> 
> 
> 
> aka "Willkommen bei Carsten Nebel"



Vornehmlich erfolgt die Bedienung durch Hohlkörper !


----------



## Helltone (11. April 2017)

shmee schrieb:


> Das soll aber auf der anderen Seite nicht heißen, dass man sich, wie bei jedem anderen Bußgeldbescheid auch, eine rechtliche Prüfung vorbehält und/oder das ganze zum Anlass nimmt, die Verbotsgrundlage auf politischem Weg mittels Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Frage zu stellen.
> 
> Und genau dafür möchte ich allen beipflichten, die hier zur Mäßigung aufgerufen haben. Dieses Problem kann und wird wenn überhaupt nur über eine einvernehmlichen Weg gelöst bzw. die Situation verbessert werden. Und dafür möchte ich gerne deutlich mehr Leute am Tisch sitzen haben als nur uns Mountainbiker und die vermeintliche Gegenseite aus Politik und sog. Umweltschützern.
> 
> Ich persönlich sehe den Wegeplan für alle Waldnutzer inkl. Wanderer, Kletterer und Reiter und auch den Forst als keinen guten Kompromiss an. Man kann jetzt gern aus Sicht der Biker jammern, dass wir am schlimmsten dran sind. Wirklich geholfen ist keinem damit. Und mit irgendwelchen Rauchbomben oder sog. Gewaltandrohungen schon gar nicht....



Genau. Wir sollten aktuelle Anlässe wie diese nutzen, um ins Gespräch mit den Behörden zu kommen. Dadurch wird die Gruppe der MTBler sichtbar und bekommt eine Stimme. Ich unterstütze da gerne als DIMBo. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, können wir uns gerne zusammensetzen. Kontakt dann per PN, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## shmee (11. April 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ob es da als Interessenvertretung gut ist abzuwarten, ich fände es sinnvoll aktiv und bestimmt auf die Initiatoren solcher Aktionen zuzugehen, schon allein um Präsenz und Initiative zu demonstrieren. Aber hey, ich bin kein Politiker, werdet ihr schon richtig machen.



Mit abwarten ist nicht aussitzen gemeint. Es gibt aber neben der DIMB noch einige andere Interessensvertretungen, und wenn man Präsenz zeigen will, ist es schon sinnvoll, dies mit mehreren zu tun. Genau da sind wir grad dran.

Es bleibt aber natürlich jedem frei, Leserbriefe an bspw. den General-Anzeiger oder den WDR zu schreiben zwischenzeitlich.



Helltone schrieb:


> Genau. Wir sollten aktuelle Anlässe wie diese nutzen, um ins Gespräch mit den Behörden zu kommen. Dadurch wird die Gruppe der MTBler sichtbar und bekommt eine Stimme. Ich unterstütze da gerne als DIMBo. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, können wir uns gerne zusammensetzen. Kontakt dann per PN, wenn gewünscht.



Danke für dein Angebot, auf das wir sicher gern zurückkommen. Genau hierfür laufen grad die Vorbereitungen, aber alle Beteiligten mal so eben von heute auf morgen an einen Tisch zu bekommen ist bei Ehrenamtlern nicht immer einfach.


----------



## KervyN (11. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gibbet auch in stylischem gelb
> 
> 
> 
> aka "Willkommen bei Carsten Nebel"


Irgendwie finde ich das nicht wirklich witzig


----------



## sibu (11. April 2017)

@Jaerrit Interessant, dass du vom Bundes/Landeswaldgesetz weisst, aber nicht von der Naturschutzverordnung Siebengebirge, denn beide sind auf demselben Wege in Kraft getreten: Verkündigung im zuständigen Amtsblatt. Ok, wer liest schon Amtsblätter . 

An den Landkarten, die an vielen Stellen an den Eingängen und an wichtigen Kreuzungen im Siebengebirge stehen, ist ein entsprechender Hinweis auf das Wegerecht enthalten. Und es gilt hier auch: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Bevor der Wegeplan 2013 gültig wurde, galt in der Vorgängerverordnung für das Siebengebirge übrigens eine 2,50 m Regel (ähnlich wie die 2 m Regel in Baden-Württemberg). Wusste auch fast keiner und entsprechend hat sich auch niemand dran gehalten und von Kontrollen im großen Stil habe ich nichts gehört.

@schraeg Wie bekommt der Eifel-Tourist mitgeteilt, was er wo im Nationalpark tun darf, und was nicht?


----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> @Jaerrit Interessant, dass du vom Bundes/Landeswaldgesetz weisst, aber nicht von der Naturschutzverordnung Siebengebirge, denn beide sind auf demselben Wege in Kraft getreten: Verkündigung im zuständigen Amtsblatt. Ok, wer liest schon Amtsblätter .



Na ja das Bundes/Landeswaldgesetz ist eine allgemeingültige Geschichte wenn auch bundeslandabhängig... Und die Naturschutzverordnung 7Gb ist eine nur lokal sehr begrenzt geltende Vorschrift. Ich vertrete ja die Meinung das solche lokalen Regelungen viel deutlicher sprich durch entsprechende StVO konforme Schilder ausgeschildert sein sollte, an solchen Schaukästen fahre ich generell, da im Regelfall nur eine Karte die für mich nicht interessant ist enthalten ist, vorbei! 
Und ich muss auch sagen wenn ich nicht hier im Forum wäre wüsste ich nichts von dieser Verordnung!

 Nicht jeder liest alle lokalen Tageszeitungen oder Amtsblätter, bzw man informiert sich für einen Urlaub maximal über das Landeswaldgesetz, jede lokale verordnung kann man nicht kennen! 
Daher meine ich es sollte auch entsprechend offensichtlich ausgeschildert sein! Beispiel Kruppwald, zwar illegal beschildert vom Besitzer ohne behördliche grundlage, aber für jeden auch ortsunkundigen erkennbar!


----------



## Jaerrit (11. April 2017)

Naja, schon richtig, man könnte wie jeder anständige Deutsche das Amtsblatt lesen, da hast Du recht 
Das Landes/Bundeswaldhaumichblaugesetz habe ich mir mal oberflächlich angesehen, da einen das ja überall betrifft. Auf die Idee gekommen bin ich aber auch lediglich, da ich hier im Forum angemeldet bin und davon gelesen habe, dass es hier und da zu Problemen kommt. Zuvor, also noch gar nicht vor so langer Zeit, war ich davon ausgegangen, dass man im Wald schlicht und ergreifend radfahren darf, warum sollte man das auch nicht dürfen 

Wenn es jeder (Waldnutzer) so handhaben würde, dass er auf andere Rücksicht nimmt, dann gäbe es überhaupt keine Probleme. Aber ich verallgemeinere, darum geht es ja hier nicht...

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, da hast Du recht... Ich mache es einfach so wie immer: fahren, freundlich sein, Rücksicht nehmen und im Zweifel ohne Reaktion weiterfahren 



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Daher meine ich es sollte auch entsprechend offensichtlich ausgeschildert sein!



Das wäre zumindest eine Hilfe für Ortsunkundige. Wenn man in Deutschland etwas kann, dann ist es doch Schilder aufstellen. Soviel wie nirgendwo auf der Welt. Wenn man alles so gut könnte wie Schilder aufstellen gäbe es einige Probleme weniger. Wir schaffen das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. April 2017)

Schilder aufstellen können die Italiener inzwischen besser.





Jagdszenen im Siebengebirge. In dem Fall bin ich froh, das ich die Gnade der frühen Geburt habe.


----------



## Lurschman (11. April 2017)

Heute war es recht angenehm zu fahren.  Wenig los, wie eigentlich immer an Werktagen. Der Trail Lohrberg / Perlenhardt ist erledigt, massive Baumstämme quer übern Weg.  Diverse andere (offizielle) Wege sehn aus wie sauber gefegt. Da hat man glatt den Einduck der VVS bewirbt sich für das schönste Mittelgebirge Deutschlands.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2017)

Mittelgebirge?? Oh, die wollen aber hoch hinaus!!


----------



## Trekki (11. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mittelgebirge??


ja, das 7gb wird zum Mittelgebirge gezählt. Laut Wiki sogar zu den wichtigsten.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittelgebirge#Liste_der_wichtigsten_deutschen_Mittelgebirge


----------



## sibu (11. April 2017)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Heute war es recht angenehm zu fahren.  Wenig los, wie eigentlich immer an Werktagen. Der Trail Lohrberg / Perlenhardt ist erledigt, massive Baumstämme quer übern Weg.


 Da bin ich mit @Trekki das letzte Mal ohne Bäume durch, kurz bevor der Schnee kam. Bei einer Ausfahrt mit Carsten keine vier Wochen später waren die Bäume dann da, und die gehören zur praktischen Umsetzung des Wegekonzepts (wie auch der Butterweg, siehe Thread "Gemütlichfahrer ..."). Das Problem bei dem Trail ist der Auslauf, bei dem durch viele gedriftete Ausfahrten überdeutlich zu erkennen war, dass und wie er genutzt wurde.


----------



## Jaerrit (11. April 2017)

Die Info sollte dann vielleicht hier nicht auftauchen sondern per PN geteilt werden, nü woar  Sonst liegt da demnächst womöglich auch noch was.


----------



## sibu (11. April 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Die Info sollte dann vielleicht hier nicht auftauchen sondern per PN geteilt werden, nü woar  Sonst liegt da demnächst womöglich auch noch was.


Ich hab dann mal ein bisschen editiert.


----------



## NiklasR (11. April 2017)

Viele Stunden habe ich nun überlegt, mich geärgert, über diese Situation gegrübelt, .. und gerne würde ich (so wie ich es vor Ort schon ansatzweise versuchte) mich mit jeder beteiligter Seite an einen gemeinsam Tisch setzen. So wirklich durch ist das Thema doch noch nicht. Post hab ich natürlich noch keine, wird ein paar Wochen dauern nehme ich an. Meine Zeit und Nerven sind momentan eher eingeschränkt, doch ich kehre zu diesem Thema hier gern wieder zurück. Und lasse Euch natürlich wissen was der Postbote demnächst für mich auf Lager hat..

Bis dahin schaut euch doch mal an was der Generalanzeiger GESTERN für einen netten Text veröffentlicht hat, dieser stammt von Kathrin Nettekoven aus der 8d des Albert-Einstein-Gymnasium, Sankt Augustin. Danke, liebe Kathrin!


*Schaltet mal ab und geht raus*

Wollt ihr wirklich zu Hause sitzen, fernsehen und Computer spielen? Oder wollt ihr kleine Abenteuer in freier Natur erleben? (...)

Man muss nicht nur auf langweiligen und breiten Wegen der Spaziergängermasse hinterher trotten. (...)

Aber nur Spazierengehen wird auf die Dauer langweilig. (...) Wer es sportlicher mag, der kann das Siebengebirge auch auf dem Mountainbike erkunden.

Hier der ganze Text: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ltet-mal-ab-und-geht-raus-article3526716.html


Diese Kinder, sind ja doch zu was gut..  !
Und da die ja eh die Zukunft sind, sollten sie unbedingt mit an "den Tisch" !!!
In diesem Sinne, nochmals danke Kathrin!



Viele Grüße und schönen Abend zusammen!


----------



## Lurschman (12. April 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Die Info sollte dann vielleicht hier nicht auftauchen sondern per PN geteilt werden, nü woar  Sonst liegt da demnächst womöglich auch noch was.



Vielleicht wäre eine geschlossene Gruppe von Locals doch eine gute Idee. Denn ich finde den aktuellen Status eines Trails oder gar "Fallen" wären für den nächsten doch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (12. April 2017)

Wenn es darum geht, nicht gelb markierte Wege zu diskutieren, ist eine geschlossene Gruppe nur ein Feigenblatt.
Für die gelben Wege sollte es kein Problem sein dies öffentlich zu diskutieren.


----------



## KervyN (12. April 2017)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre eine geschlossene Gruppe von Locals doch eine gute Idee. Denn ich finde den aktuellen Status eines Trails oder gar "Fallen" wären für den nächsten doch sehr hilfreich.


Facebook, whatsapp oder kann man das hier auch im Forum machen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Facebook, whatsapp oder kann man das hier auch im Forum machen?


Man kann hier im Forum eine IG (Interessengemeinschaft) gründen.


----------



## KervyN (12. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Man kann hier im Forum eine IG (Interessengemeinschaft) gründen.


Cool


----------



## Lurschman (12. April 2017)

Bei gelben Wegen bedarf es wohl keinerlei Absprache, es sei denn wir führen eine "wer fährt am schnellsten den unangeleinten Hunde Slalom" Wertung ein 



Trekki schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, nicht gelb markierte Wege zu diskutieren, ist eine geschlossene Gruppe nur ein Feigenblatt.



Wohl besser als hier öffentlich über "rote" und oder nicht freigegebene Wege zu sprechen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> @schraeg Wie bekommt der Eifel-Tourist mitgeteilt, was er wo im Nationalpark tun darf, und was nicht?



Teilweise Gar nicht, teilweise absolut eindeutig! Auf den offizellen großen Nationalpark Schildern steht nix. in der Wanderkarte kann man zwar die "Wegeklassifizierung" erkennen aber rein theoretisch dürfte ich im Nationalpark nur die für Fahrräder ausgewiesenen Wege befahren, egal wie breit und das ist wiederrum nicht klar ersichtlich. Einen Radweg kann man an einem kleinen Roten Fahrrad auf den Holzwegweisern vor Orrt erkennen. Alle Trails die ich so kenne sind jedoch auch mit Verbotsschildern und Holzverschränkungen ausgestattet so das es eigentlich ersichtlich ist.Die Verbotsschilder sind aber auch so selbstgemachte Holzdinger. Manko ist wie gesagt nur die breiteren Wege, aber da ist mir nicht bekannt das das jemals kontrolliert wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

Ich war mal so frei und habe ne IG "7GB Biker" angelegt!


----------



## MJK (12. April 2017)

Für alle die hier sich organisieren wollen bzw. der DIMB (Carsten @sun909 ) möchte ich nur den Tipp geben vielleicht vorher kurz Kontakt mit dem DAV Siegburg aufzunehmen und sich die Erfahrungen des DAV mit den entsprechenden Stellen (Bezirksregierung Köln) berichten zu lassen (siehe auch https://alpenverein-siegburg.de/cms/content/stenzelberg ).
Der DAV ist ja jetzt mit über 1.1 Mio Mitgliedern (lt. Wikipedia) kein kleiner Verein und obwohl man mit dem Naturschutz zusammen eine Win-Win-Situation hätte erreichen können wurde so viel erzielt: 0 (null).
Man sollte sich auch anschauen wer Entscheidungen hinsichtlich 7-G-Bier-G fällt und welche Beweggründe diese Personen haben.

Ich bin sehr dafür sich zu engagieren und bewundere Leute, die dieses tun. Aber man muss sich ja nicht gegen Wände rennen, gegen die andere schon gelaufen sind.


----------



## Raui (12. April 2017)

Bis jetzt nur mitgelesen
Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren im 7 GB und hatte, wie die meisten wohl auch, schon einige Unschöne Begegnungen und musste mich teils aufs übelste beschimpfen lassen. Ich halte es da auch wie die meisten von euch, freundlich grüßen und weiterfahren. Aber mal ehrlich, der Wegeplan ist ja nun mal Fakt und daher sollten wir die Trails halt mit Vorsicht genießen. 
Sonst droht vermutlich irgendwann ein komplettes Fahrverbot. 
Und wenn man sich die Trails vor allem im zentralen Bereich zwischen Petersberg und Löwenburg mal anschaut, die sind zum Teil in einem sehr schlechten Zustand weil sie nur genutzt werden ( von uns, von Wanderern und ja, auch von Reitern), aber halt nicht gepflegt werden. Da wunderts mich nicht, wenn die Förster Alarm schlagen. 
Ich halte es seit einigen Jahren schon so, dass ich , wenn Wochenende, schönes Wetter und Zeit zum Biken zusammenkommen, das 7 GB meide und auf einen der zahlreichen Alternativspots in Bonn und der Region ausweiche. Das ist wesentlich entspannter. Das 7 GB is an solchen Tagen einfach zu voll, als das da Horden von Mtblern nicht negativ auffallen würden. Bitte nich falsch verstehen, ich spreche keinem das Recht ab , zu fahren wann immer er will. Aber mir macht das an solchen Tagen keinen Spaß, und es schürt die Konflikte. Wenn ich am WE dort fahre,  dann bei schlechtem Wetter oder früh morgens( 6-9) / abends ab 18.00 Uhr. Ansonsten, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt halt unter der Woche.

Bei einem runden Tisch wäre ich gerne dabei, glaube aber aus der Erfahrung heraus, dass das Interesse, für diesen Konflikt einen Kompromiss zu finden, sehr einseitig ist. 

IG fände ich super.


----------



## shmee (12. April 2017)

MJK schrieb:


> Für alle die hier sich organisieren wollen bzw. der DIMB (Carsten @sun909 ) möchte ich nur den Tipp geben vielleicht vorher kurz Kontakt mit dem DAV Siegburg aufzunehmen und sich die Erfahrungen des DAV mit den entsprechenden Stellen (Bezirksregierung Köln) berichten zu lassen (siehe auch https://alpenverein-siegburg.de/cms/content/stenzelberg ).
> Der DAV ist ja jetzt mit über 1.1 Mio Mitgliedern (lt. Wikipedia) kein kleiner Verein und obwohl man mit dem Naturschutz zusammen eine Win-Win-Situation hätte erreichen können wurde so viel erzielt: 0 (null).
> Man sollte sich auch anschauen wer Entscheidungen hinsichtlich 7-G-Bier-G fällt und welche Beweggründe diese Personen haben.
> 
> Ich bin sehr dafür sich zu engagieren und bewundere Leute, die dieses tun. Aber man muss sich ja nicht gegen Wände rennen, gegen die andere schon gelaufen sind.


Danke für deinen Hinweis, wir sind bereits im Kontakt mit dem DAV, Christoph (dasLangeElend) ist selbst Mitglied und lange aktiv, ebenso hat der Bonner DAV eine MTB-Gruppe, welche wir auch mit an Board holen wollen.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

MJK schrieb:


> Für alle die hier sich organisieren wollen bzw. der DIMB (Carsten @sun909 ) möchte ich nur den Tipp geben vielleicht vorher kurz Kontakt mit dem DAV Siegburg aufzunehmen und sich die Erfahrungen des DAV mit den entsprechenden Stellen (Bezirksregierung Köln) berichten zu lassen (siehe auch https://alpenverein-siegburg.de/cms/content/stenzelberg ).
> Der DAV ist ja jetzt mit über 1.1 Mio Mitgliedern (lt. Wikipedia) kein kleiner Verein und obwohl man mit dem Naturschutz zusammen eine Win-Win-Situation hätte erreichen können wurde so viel erzielt: 0 (null).
> Man sollte sich auch anschauen wer Entscheidungen hinsichtlich 7-G-Bier-G fällt und welche Beweggründe diese Personen haben.
> 
> Ich bin sehr dafür sich zu engagieren und bewundere Leute, die dieses tun. Aber man muss sich ja nicht gegen Wände rennen, gegen die andere schon gelaufen sind.


Nach meinem Kenntnisstand war das Klettern fast wieder erlaubt( vetrag zwischen ULB und DAV) , bei der letzten Sitzung an der der Vertrag unterschrieben werden sollte platzte eine Person in die Runde beschwerte sich warum er nix davon wissen, und sagte hier wird gar nix unterschrieben und das war es dann leider mit dem stenzelberg. Und solange diese Person noch im Amt ist, halte ich jegliches vorgehen für nahezu sinnlos.


----------



## MJK (12. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand war das Klettern fast wieder erlaubt( vetrag zwischen ULB und DAV) , bei der letzten Sitzung an der der Vertrag unterschrieben werden sollte platzte eine Person in die Runde beschwerte sich warum er nix davon wissen, und sagte hier wird gar nix unterschrieben und das war es dann leider mit dem stenzelberg. Und solange diese Person noch im Amt ist, halte ich jegliches vorgehen für nahezu sinnlos.



Meinen Wink mit den Zaunpfahl hast Du sehr gut erkannt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2017)

Bitte um Freischaltung für die IG, danke.


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand war das Klettern fast wieder erlaubt( vetrag zwischen ULB und DAV) , bei der letzten Sitzung an der der Vertrag unterschrieben werden sollte platzte eine Person in die Runde beschwerte sich warum er nix davon wissen, und sagte hier wird gar nix unterschrieben und das war es dann leider mit dem stenzelberg. Und solange diese Person noch im Amt ist, halte ich jegliches vorgehen für nahezu sinnlos.



Da besagte Person hier ggf mitliest, bitte editieren.

Man sollte nicht vorab verbrannte Erde hinterlassen...

Danke


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

MJK schrieb:


> Meinen Wink mit den Zaunpfahl hast Du sehr gut erkannt!


Ich kenne die Geschichte die dahinter steckt... Sehr blöd gelaufen damals...


----------



## KervyN (12. April 2017)

Hier tun sich ja richtige Abgründe auf. Meine Güte.. Das ist ja fast wie bei House of Cards.

Geht mir das nur so, dass sich die Geschichte mit anderen Akteuren wiederholt?
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass früher die Wanderer von den Jägern verteufelt wurde, so wie heute die MTB'ler (oder im anderen Fall die Kletterer) verteufelt werden.
Haben sich die Wanderer inzwischen so eine gute Lobby aufgebaut und Ihre Stammtischfreunde, die vielleicht auch Wandern, in der Politik? Haben die Wanderer früher nicht mit den gleichen Vorurteilen (Wege werden ausgetreten, Wild wird aufgescheucht, Müll wird zurück gelassen, Belastung für Natur und Umwelt) zu kämpfen gehabt? Also ich kann einige Wanderer verstehen, wenn einige von uns Biker viel zu schnell an den Leuten vorbei brettern, aber Kletterer? Die sind ja nun wirklich nicht da wo Sie irgendwen stören. 
Wir bräuchten mal noch ein paar Zeitzeugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (12. April 2017)

Bin mal gespannt, wann den Kindern das herum rutschen am Hang neben dem Milchhäuschen verboten wird... aber das waren bestimmt auch die Mtbler...
Kann das alles nicht mehr hören und es juckt mich auch nicht mehr ob verboten oder nicht, wenn es dem Förster gefällt jagt er eh den Harvester da durch und es sieht aus wie im Krieg


----------



## KervyN (12. April 2017)

rallleb schrieb:


> Kann das alles nicht mehr hören und es juckt mich auch nicht mehr ob verboten oder nicht, wenn es dem Förster gefällt jagt er eh den Harvester da durch und es sieht aus wie im Krieg



Und genau das will man in unserer Position eigentlich vermeiden. Die anderen Parteien sollen nicht das Gefühl haben, dass man mit uns nicht reden kann oder dass wir uns an Absprachen nicht halten.
Klar gibts immer n paar Leute die meinen für Sie gilt die 30er Zone nicht, weil es helllichter Tag, kein anderes Auto weit und breit zu sehen und auch kein Blitzer zu erwarten ist, und dann mit der Aussage kommen: "Wenn das Kraftfahrtbundesamt das Enforcen will, werden sie schon Bodenschwellen einsetzen."

Wir wollen was von denen. Auch wenn wir uns im Recht fühlen und es sich ungerecht anfühlt, und vielleicht auch wirklich ist, sind wir es aktuell nicht. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich das Gefühl der Ohnmacht mitfühlen.

Edit:
@rallleb Bitte fühl dich nicht angegriffen, das ist nicht meine Intention.


----------



## MJK (12. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Hier tun sich ja richtige Abgründe auf. Meine Güte.. Das ist ja fast wie bei House of Cards.
> 
> Geht mir das nur so, dass sich die Geschichte mit anderen Akteuren wiederholt?
> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass früher die Wanderer von den Jägern verteufelt wurde, so wie heute die MTB'ler (oder im anderen Fall die Kletterer) verteufelt werden.
> ...



Ich kenne die Geschichte vom DAV/Stenzelberg nur von einem DAV-Mitglied. Den halte ich zwar für vertrauenswürdig, aber wie das so ist mit Erzählungen aus erster oder zweiter Hand. Da muss man schon vorsichtig sein, besonders wenn sie so krass sind.

Man muss ja nur mal die Fakten anschauen um zu erkennen, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht um den "üblichen" Streit zwischen Wanderern, MTB, Förstern und Naturschutz geht.
- Naturschutz: Wie das Beispiel DAV/Stenzelberg zeigt (in dem auch der Naturschutz deutlich gewonnen hätte) kann es nicht um Naturschutz gehen. Jeder, der schon mal an einem Wochenende mit halbwegs guten Wetter im 7Gebierge unterwegs war, kann auch sehen, dass Naturprobleme verursacht durch MTBler im Vergleich zu den Auswirkungen, die der PKW-Verkehr hat ziemlich unbedeutend erscheinen (Ich möchte aber nicht mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen. Naherholungssuchende haben auch ihre Berechtigung.)
- Sicherheit: Eine Trennung von Wanderern und MTBler gibt das Wegekonzept nicht her. Im Gegenteil: Beide Parteien müssen zum großen Teil gleiche Wege benutzen.
- Wandersport: Wandervereine beschweren sich, dass z.T. alte Wanderwege nicht ins Konzept übernommen wurden.
- Läufer: Durch Bewirtschaftung der Parkplätze ist die Feierabendrunde ziemlich teuer geworden. (Hier gibt es aber eventuell eine Lösung am Parkplatz Magarethenhöhe.) Laufveranstaltungen (Drachenlauf, Rhex...) werden zum Glück aber genehmigt.
- Reiter: Sind genauso betroffen.
- Geld: Durch Aussperrung von MTBlern?? Auch die Geschichte von den Wegmarkierungen (Steinen) deutet nicht auf Sparsamkeit hin.

Ich frage mich immer: Wer will denn das Wegekonzept? Ich habe noch niemanden gefunden, der das gut findet


----------



## DasLangeElend (12. April 2017)

Der Steinmetzbetrieb dürfte sich gefreut haben ;-)

(nur um mal wieder was unernsten Spass in die Sache zu bringen)

Aber MJK hat schon recht, das Wegekonzept ist fast allen Betroffenen nicht wirklich recht, einigen ist nur nicht so bewusst, wie sehr es sie einschränkt einschränkt. Da das SGB aber neben dem Naturschutzgebiet auch ein Naturpark ist und als Zweck auch das Dasein als Naherholungsgebiet hat (steht so sogar im Text) könnten man ja mal wieder anstoßen, dass dar bestehende Wegeplan (der ja nur eine Anlage im Gesetzestext ist und somit viel leichter geändert werden kann) mal überdacht werden kann. Und bis dahin vielleicht nicht so dogmatisch ausgelegt wird.

Denn wenn eine Verordnung dem eigentlichen Zweck entgegenwirkt und mehr Konflikte schafft als löst, kann man da dran arbeiten.

So als Beispiel: bis 2012 durfte man auf allen Wegen, die eine Breite von mind. 2,5 m haben, mit dem Radel fahren (ohne Wertung).
Jetzt darf man nur noch auf einem Bruchteil der Wege, die eine Breite von mind. 2,5 m haben, fahren.

Ich drüfte nicht den Eselsweg bergauffahren (OK, der ist grad eh gesperrt, weil da Bröckchen fallen könnten)
Ich dürfte nicht bis zur Löwenburg hochfahren
Ich darf nichtmal auf dem 4m breiten Weg um den Lohrberg fahren
Ich darf nicht den Doilendorfer Hard umrunden (auf dem breiten Weg)
Ich darf nicht vom Drachenfels zum Milchhäuschen fahren

Aufzuzählen, welche schönen Fußwege alle für Fußgänger gesperrt wurden ist müßig, aber hier kommen wir nur weiter, wenn wir alle Betroffenen ansprechen. Und gemeinsam ein Ziel haben. Es werden viele schöne Wege verboten bleiben, sowohl für Wanderer als auch für Radwanderer, keine Ffrage, aber die derzeitige Situation war nur dadurch erträglich, dass sie nicht durchgesetzt wurde.

Was wir vermeiden sollten, ist, die Situation auch noch dadurch verschärfen, dass Radfahrer ausfallen gegenüber den "Ehrenamtlichen" werden. Lieber die Stosszeiten meiden und nicht mehr jeden Pfad nutzen, nur weil er da ist. Und, auch wenn es schwer fällt (mir zumnidest) auch mal vor Ort einen anderen Biker anpfeifen, wenn er sich wie die Axt im Wald verhält.


----------



## KervyN (12. April 2017)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/bonn/beuel/Bürgervereine-lehnen-Skatepark-ab-article3530917.html

Das ist für mich das gleiche Muster.


----------



## DasLangeElend (12. April 2017)

Hahaha, wie in den 80ern... Skaten? Ihhh bah. Die Kinder mögen doch bitte ganz brav (und still) am Rhein entlang spazieren gehen oder auf dem Verkehrsübungsplatz im Kreis fahren. Wenn die erst Skaten nehmen die sicher auch bald Drogen. Und kaufen sich wohl noch ein BMX Rad und fahren dann ungelernt im SGB rum! (Weil sie ja nicht richtig Verkehrserzogen sind)
LiKüRa ist schon ne seltsame Gegend...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/bonn/beuel/Bürgervereine-lehnen-Skatepark-ab-article3530917.html
> 
> Das ist für mich das gleiche Muster.


Da bin ich aber bei den Bürgerverein! dieses Gelände wurde von Schulen und Kitas genutzt, und von einem Polizisten betreut. Dieser wichtige und geschützte Raum um die Kids für den Verkehr fit zu machen fehlt!
Ursprünglich würde dieses Gelände geschlossen weil dort ein Schwimmbad hin sollte! Da dies nicht kommt sollte die Fläche dem ursprünglichen Zweck zurück gegeben werden. Statt dessen sollte der in den reheinauen gelegen Skatebereich renoviert werden....


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Hahaha, wie in den 80ern... Skaten? Ihhh bah. Die Kinder mögen doch bitte ganz brav (und still) am Rhein entlang spazieren gehen oder auf dem Verkehrsübungsplatz im Kreis fahren. Wenn die erst Skaten nehmen die sicher auch bald Drogen. Und kaufen sich wohl noch ein BMX Rad und fahren dann ungelernt im SGB rum! (Weil sie ja nicht richtig Verkehrserzogen sind)
> LiKüRa ist schon ne seltsame Gegend...


Es gibt ja schon eine skate Anlage... Da ich den Nutzen des Platzes live erleben konnte bin ich da bei den Bürgerverein....


----------



## shmee (12. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja schon eine skate Anlage... Da ich den Nutzen des Platzes live erleben konnte bin ich da bei den Bürgerverein....


Jetzt sind wir beim totalen Nebenkriegsschauplatz, aber was um Himmels Willen stört dich an den Skatern? Ich fahre, seit ich 12 bin, also seit nunmehr bald 29 Jahren und hab mich schon tierisch drauf gefreut, meinem Sohnemann dort das Skaten und BMXen beizubringen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KervyN (12. April 2017)

Da sieht man mal wie einseitig Berichterstattung sein kann. Mir war weder bewusst, dass dort ein Schwimmbad hin sollte, noch dass es einen Skatepark in der Rheinaue gibt.
Da fällt mir ein ich muss noch meine Stimme zu diesem Schwimmbad in Bad Godesberg abgeben muss.

Edit: Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt nicht Trollmäßig die Diskussion umlenken. Aber auch das kann man al Beispiel nehmen wie Interessen auseinander gehen. Und genau so wird das auch bei Gesprächen zwischen den Verantwortlichen sein. "Das muss hier nicht hin, da drüben gibts das schon" "Aber ich hab mich so drauf gefreut meinen Sport hier ausleben zu können" "Dann geh halt woanders hin, ich habe gesprochen!"

Ihr wisst was ich meine?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

shmee schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir beim totalen Nebenkriegsschauplatz, aber was um Himmels Willen stört dich an den Skatern? Ich fahre, seit ich 12 bin, also seit nunmehr bald 29 Jahren und hab mich schon tierisch drauf gefreut, meinem Sohnemann dort das Skaten und BMXen beizubringen???


Nix hab ich gegen Skater! Aber was dagegen das eine durchaus wichtige Anlage umgewidmet wird, wo fußläufig auf der anderen Rheinseite ein entsprechendes Gelände mit halfpipes bereits existiert... gut es müsste dringend renoviert werden, aber ob neu oder renovieren macht betragsmäßig keinen Unterschied! Ein Verkehrsübungsgelände, was fast immer ausgebucht war dafür platt zu machen läuft mir zu wieder...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

shmee schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir beim totalen Nebenkriegsschauplatz, aber was um Himmels Willen stört dich an den Skatern? Ich fahre, seit ich 12 bin, also seit nunmehr bald 29 Jahren und hab mich schon tierisch drauf gefreut, meinem Sohnemann dort das Skaten und BMXen beizubringen???


Nix hab ich gegen Skater! Aber was dagegen das eine durchaus wichtige Anlage umgewidmet wird, wo fußläufig auf der anderen Rheinseite ein entsprechendes Gelände mit halfpipes bereits existiert... gut es müsste dringend renoviert werden, aber ob neu oder renovieren macht betragsmäßig keinen Unterschied! Ein Verkehrsübungsgelände, was fast immer ausgebucht war dafür platt zu machen läuft mir zu wieder...


----------



## shmee (12. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ein Verkehrsübungsgelände, was fast immer ausgebucht war dafür platt zu machen läuft mir zu wieder...



Die Jungs kämpfen seit mehreren Jahren mit viel Engagement für ein neues Gelände, da an der aktuellen Lokation mit Beton nichts gebaut werden darf, daher der Ortswechsel. Die bestehenden Holzbauten sind auf Dauer viel zu teuer in der Instandhaltung. Aber KervyN hat wohl recht:



KervyN schrieb:


> ... Aber auch das kann man al Beispiel nehmen wie Interessen auseinander gehen. Und genau so wird das auch bei Gesprächen zwischen den Verantwortlichen sein. "Das muss hier nicht hin, da drüben gibts das schon" "Aber ich hab mich so drauf gefreut meinen Sport hier ausleben zu können" "Dann geh halt woanders hin, ich habe gesprochen!"
> 
> Ihr wisst was ich meine?


----------



## NiklasR (12. April 2017)

Ich würde gern der IG-beitreten, -getreten werden  ! Was muss ich tun?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

shmee schrieb:


> Die Jungs kämpfen seit mehreren Jahren mit viel Engagement für ein neues Gelände, da an der aktuellen Lokation mit Beton nichts gebaut werden darf, daher der Ortswechsel. Die bestehenden Holzbauten sind auf Dauer viel zu teuer in der Instandhaltung. Aber KervyN hat wohl recht:


Und um den Übungsplatz wurde auch gekämpft, wegen dem Bad aber keine Chance, jetzt kommt jenes aber nicht... Frage mich von daher warum nicht ein anderes Gelände für die Skater und den Platz erhalten, wie gesagt in der Regel für 1/2 Jahr im voraus ausgebucht, schien also nicht wirklich unwichtig zu sein, auch wenn ich die Sicht der Skater verstehen kann, finde ich den Erhalt des Platzes wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. April 2017)

An den Weihnachtsmann glauben.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> An den Weihnachtsmann glauben.


Hat nix mit Weihnachtsmann zu tun...


----------



## Lurschman (12. April 2017)

Wie ernst ist das Thema eigentlich? 
Ich bin eben wieder ne kleine after work Runde gefahren und außer 2 freilaufenden Hunden, ein paar nette Wanderer und sogar 2 weiteren Bikern hab ich nix gesehen. 
Wenn ich google frage was es über Siebengebirge, Strafe, Fahrverbote oder Ordnungsämter, etc. weiß komm ich fast immer hier bei uns raus. Scheint sich irgendwie niemand der anderen Biker für zu interessieren.

P.s. Ich bin von Ramersdorf den Rheinhöhenweg rauf und bis zum Paffelsberg, kein Schild und keine gelben oder roten Pfeile. Das Schild am Paffelsberg steht eh blöd, da rückwärts zum Weg, d.h. ein nicht kundiger wir wohl das erste Schild erst am Parkplatz Vinxel sehn, wenn er nicht verbotener Weise den Pirlenbach runterfährt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich die Pfeile im Ennert eh nie gesehn.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2017)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Wie ernst ist das Thema eigentlich?
> Ich bin eben wieder ne kleine after work Runde gefahren und außer 2 freilaufenden Hunden, ein paar nette Wanderer und sogar 2 weiteren Bikern hab ich nix gesehen.
> Wenn ich google frage was es über Siebengebirge, Strafe, Fahrverbote oder Ordnungsämter, etc. weiß komm ich fast immer hier bei uns raus. Scheint sich irgendwie niemand der anderen Biker für zu interessieren.
> 
> P.s. Ich bin von Ramersdorf den Rheinhöhenweg rauf und bis zum Paffelsberg, kein Schild und keine gelben oder roten Pfeile. Das Schild am Paffelsberg steht eh blöd, da rückwärts zum Weg, d.h. ein nicht kundiger wir wohl das erste Schild erst am Parkplatz Vinxel sehn, wenn er nicht verbotener Weise den Pirlenbach runterfährt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich die Pfeile im Ennert eh nie gesehn.



Das Thema ist Recht ernst den wegeplan gibt es schon länger, bis jetzt hat man das so laufen lassen, scheinbar ist man nun gewillt das auch durchzusetzen, ich befürchte Mal das bleibt nicht bei dem einen Aktionstag...
Dass das mit dem wegeplan Probleme gibt auch für die rotsocken sagte ein kletterkollege der in dem ganzen Kram einen Recht tiefen Einblick hat schon vor dem Inkrafttreten, er wunderte sich damals, das es so wenig Gegenwehr der Anwohner und Vereine gab, und sagte voraus, das Geschrei geht erst los wenn alle merken was da durch gedrückt wurde, und es auch umgesetzt wird. An diesem Punkt scheinen wir nun zu sein. 


Kein gelber Pfeil kein Fahrradweg so einfach werden die das sehen, ob sinvoll oder nicht... Siehe post von daslangeelend.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2017)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass sich die Kontrolleure so "richtig freuen", dass sie wohl überwiegend bei schönem Wetter & Wochenende kontrollieren "dürfen"...da macht der Arbeitseinsatz doch doppelt Spaß, wenn man der Familie dann noch das Nachsehen geben darf. 

Jedenfalls, falls es ein paar Leute danach gelüstet, auch bei schönem Wetter eine unbehelligte Feierabendrunde zu fröhnen, würde ich mich selbstverständlich als ortskundiger Guide von Hennef und Umgebung, an Freitagen ab 16 Uhr Abfahrt anbieten.
Nur mal so als Info...


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2017)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Wie ernst ist das Thema eigentlich?
> Ich bin eben wieder ne kleine after work Runde gefahren und außer 2 freilaufenden Hunden, ein paar nette Wanderer und sogar 2 weiteren Bikern hab ich nix gesehen.
> Wenn ich google frage was es über Siebengebirge, Strafe, Fahrverbote oder Ordnungsämter, etc. weiß komm ich fast immer hier bei uns raus. Scheint sich irgendwie niemand der anderen Biker für zu interessieren.
> 
> P.s. Ich bin von Ramersdorf den Rheinhöhenweg rauf und bis zum Paffelsberg, kein Schild und keine gelben oder roten Pfeile. Das Schild am Paffelsberg steht eh blöd, da rückwärts zum Weg, d.h. ein nicht kundiger wir wohl das erste Schild erst am Parkplatz Vinxel sehn, wenn er nicht verbotener Weise den Pirlenbach runterfährt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich die Pfeile im Ennert eh nie gesehn.



Es gab aktuell eine Kontrolle an einem Nachmittag... Mehr nicht.

Nichts desto trotz kann es sich wiederholen.

Schön wäre es, wenn hier nicht über Hölzchen und Stöckchen diskutiert wird.

Danke


----------



## sibu (12. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist Recht ernst den wegeplan gibt es schon länger, bis jetzt hat man das so laufen lassen, scheinbar ist man nun gewillt das auch durchzusetzen, ich befürchte Mal das bleibt nicht bei dem einen Aktionstag...
> Dass das mit dem wegeplan Probleme gibt auch für die rotsocken sagte ein kletterkollege der in dem ganzen Kram einen Recht tiefen Einblick hat schon vor dem Inkrafttreten, er wunderte sich damals, das es so wenig Gegenwehr der Anwohner und Vereine gab, und sagte voraus, das Geschrei geht erst los wenn alle merken was da durch gedrückt wurde, und es auch umgesetzt wird. An diesem Punkt scheinen wir nun zu sein.


Gegenwehr gab es schon. Der ADFC hatte sogar Erfolg: Eine (in Worten: 1) Beschwerde wurde akzeptiert und in den Wegeplan aufgenommen. Die andere, sehr viel erfolgreichere Gegenwehr war der Bürgerentscheid in Bad Honnef gegen den Nationalpark ("Wir wollen keine Ranger im Wald"). Sonst hätten wir schon seit 2012 profesionelle Dauerkontrolleure und einen deutlich aktiveren Wegerückbau, als bisher. Dass der Träger des Naturparks Siebengebirge zusammen mit Landkreis und Bezirksregierung den eigentlich für den Nationalpark aufgestellten Plan auf dem reinen Verordnungsweg im Naturschutzgebiet durchgedrückt hat, ohne das irgendein gewähltes Gremium befragt werden musste, ist der eigentliche Skandal. Der Wegeplan war auch für den Bereich Ennert mit erstellt worden, ist dort aber nicht auf dem kalten Weg eingeführt worden. Zu gewählten Gremien: Waren da nicht bald irgendwelche Wahlen? Da sind die Politiker doch immer sehr gerne bereit, zuzuhören und versprechen einem alles Mögliche.



Lurschman schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich die Pfeile im Ennert eh nie gesehn.


 Da gibt es auch keine: Der Wegeplan wurde nur für den Bereich der Städte Königswinter und Bad Honnef aufgestellt. Auf dem Paffelsberg ist die Stadtgrenze Köwi-Bonn (ja, genau der Stein, der den höchsten Punkt der Stadt Bonn markiert).


----------



## talybont (13. April 2017)

Habe mir gerade den Plan mal angesehen - um von meinem alten Wohnort Hühnerberg zur Löwenburg zu kommen (wo ich ja nicht mehr rauf darf), müsste ich auf dem bisher kürzesten Weg schon gegen die Auflagen verstossen und einen Wirtschaftsweg ohne gelben Pfeil nutzen . krank!
Notiz: nur noch das Rennrad mit zu den Eltern nehmen!


----------



## KervyN (13. April 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Zu gewählten Gremien: Waren da nicht bald irgendwelche Wahlen? Da sind die Politiker doch immer sehr gerne bereit, zuzuhören und versprechen einem alles Mögliche.



Vielleicht kann ja jemand mal einen kleinen Fragen- und Forderungskatalog aufstellen. Mit dem kann sich dann jeder Bürger selbstständig an seine Vertreter und deren Konkurrenten wenden. Auch lassen sich sicherlich die Jugendvertretungen der einzelnen Parteien sicherlich mit ins Boot holen.


----------



## MACrey (13. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen  hab jetzt hier das alles durchgelesen und wollte die Tage bisschen Biken und hier eine Strecke fahren. Aber weiß nicht so recht ob jetzt da ein Verbot gilt oder nicht.

https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...schoensten-taeler-im-siebengebirge/108584804/

hier wäre die Strecke.
Wäre nett wenn einer mir meine Frage beantworten kann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2017)

Leider sind da quasi alle Trails betroffen....


----------



## MACrey (13. April 2017)

hmm echt schade.... Sah laut Bildern bei Outdooractive sehr cool aus -.-


----------



## kurvenkratzer (13. April 2017)

Hallo,
auch ich bin denen begegnet.
Deshalb schlage ich folgendes vor:
Wir gründen eine What's App-Gruppe "Alarm-Gelb" und wenn jemand eine Patroullie sieht, gibt er den Standpunkt durch.

Dann können die anderen woanders her fahren.

Interessenten nehmen an der entsprechenden Unterhaltung teil.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2017)

Das sollten wir in der IG besprechen...


----------



## nxt (14. April 2017)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich bin denen begegnet.
> Deshalb schlage ich folgendes vor:
> Wir gründen eine What's App-Gruppe "Alarm-Gelb" und wenn jemand eine Patroullie sieht, gibt er den Standpunkt durch.
> ...



Blöde Frage, aber war deine Begegnung auch an dem besagten Freitag oder diese Woche?


----------



## juebolev (16. April 2017)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich bin denen begegnet.
> Deshalb schlage ich folgendes vor:
> Wir gründen eine What's App-Gruppe "Alarm-Gelb" und wenn jemand eine Patroullie sieht, gibt er den Standpunkt durch.
> ...


und - vielleicht blöde - Zusatzfrage: War die "Begegnung" ein "ich hab sie im Wald gesehen, sie mich aber nicht" oder "ich hab sie gesehen und Fersengeld gegeben" bis hin zu "ich hab sie gesehen und es hat mich x Euro gekostet".
Grüße und allzeit gute Fahrt...


----------



## juebolev (16. April 2017)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Allgemeine Kontrolle, wie gesagt, Forstamt und Freund- und Helfer, gesamt 5 an der Zahl. . Sagten auch direkt dass wir auch garnicht woanders lang brauchen, heute würden Sie es richtg machen.. überall wären Kollegen. Damit sei jetzt Schluss, ... Würde das aber ungern nun jetzt hier breittreten. War auf jeden Fall unschön und wird ne Rechnung geben. Am traurigsten war aber nicht die Tatsache an sich, sondern die Haltung. So richtig anti und teils gereizt ohne Grund. Da war jede "Mühe" vergebens, das Spiel ist schon verloren bevor man auf die trifft.


Darf man fragen, ob die Rechnung mittlerweile eingetroffen ist und auf welchen Betrag sie sich beläuft ?
Danke und weiterhin gute Fahrt


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2017)

So schnell mahlen die Mühlen wohl kaum, dazu die Feiertage... Da wird doch nur ein Bruchteil arbeiten, der Rest nutzt die Brückentage...


----------



## juebolev (16. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> So schnell mahlen die Mühlen wohl kaum, dazu die Feiertage... Da wird doch nur ein Bruchteil arbeiten, der Rest nutzt die Brückentage...


Danke trotzdem, ich wünsch ihm von ganzem Herzen, dass es bei nem "Taschengeld"-Betrag bleibt.
Bei allem Respekt und Verständnis für den notwendigen und berechtigten Interessensausgleich, aber man kann schon aus Frust zu einer LMAA-Einstellung kommen. Schwierig wirds dann nur, wenn die Behörden anfangen, schwarze Listen zu führen und man mehrfach auffällt. Vermutlich werden die Beträge dann steigen.
In BW bekommen die das hin - trotz 2-Meter-Regel - am Gardasee hat man die Interessen der unterschiedlichen Tourigruppen (ganz früher die Rentner und Wanderer, später die Surfer, heutzutage die nachmittags-Surfer, die für vormittags das Bike dabeihaben) auch unter einen Hut bekommen, in RP klappts auch irgendwie, sogar auf dem F (fährste eben mittwochs morgens um 10) nur in nrw scheint man an einem Miteinander nicht interessiert zu sein. Siehe auch die Schließung bzw. das Plattmachen des sicher selbsterrichteten, aber fast 10 Jahre niemand störenden (und von der Kommune geduldeten) Bikeparks am Waldrand von Bergisch Gladbach. Traurig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KervyN (16. April 2017)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man keinen Ausweis dabei hat? Portemonnaie habe ich eher selten dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. April 2017)

Freundlich sein. Ortsunkundigkeit bekennen. Einsicht zeigen. Rückweg antreten. Wäre jetzt mein De-eskalations-Versuch. 
Oder einfach vor Kontakt umkehren. Auf "Einbahnstraßen-Trails" sicherlich schwierig, daher vorher dran denken, dass es eventuell keine Rückzugsmöglichkeit gibt.


----------



## juebolev (16. April 2017)

Ich würde auch versuchen, den "Hasen" zu geben und mein Heil in der Flucht zu suchen. Selbst wenn mir einer hinterherruft.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es vom Mittel der Verhältnismäßigkeit gedeckt wäre, dass der Mann in grün (egal ob Wald- oder Straßentruppe) mich  mit seiner Mercury 870 oder P99 vom Bike holt.


----------



## KervyN (16. April 2017)

juebolev schrieb:


> Ich würde auch versuchen, den "Hasen" zu geben und mein Heil in der Flucht zu suchen. Selbst wenn mir einer hinterherruft.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass es vom Mittel der Verhältnismäßigkeit gedeckt wäre, dass der Mann in grün (egal ob Wald- oder Straßentruppe) mich  mit seiner Mercury 870 oder P99 vom Bike holt.



Naja. Du wärst dann auf jeden Fall als Märtyrer eine Hilfe bei der Abschaffung des Wegeplans [emoji23]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Freundlich sein. Ortsunkundigkeit bekennen. Einsicht zeigen. Rückweg antreten. Wäre jetzt mein De-eskalations-Versuch.
> Oder einfach vor Kontakt umkehren. Auf "Einbahnstraßen-Trails" sicherlich schwierig, daher vorher dran denken, dass es eventuell keine Rückzugsmöglichkeit gibt.



Also wenn die nicht ganz blöd sind stellen die sich so auf das man denen quasi in die Arme fährt und Umkehren nicht viel Chancen hat es sei denn man heisst Alban Lakata oder hat nen e-bike um den Trail wieder hoch zu schießen.  So wird z.b. bei uns im NP gemacht.
Von daher bleibt einem nur ersteres. Hat man halt Dress am Stecken. Auch wenn die Regeln bescheuert sind.

Mich würde nur mal interessieren in wie weit die Informationspflicht im Härtefall vor Gericht zum tragen kommt. Unwissenheit schützt zwar vor Strafe nicht aber es ist ja wirklich anscheinend schwer zu ersehen das Wege für MTB gesperrt sind wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.


----------



## juebolev (16. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mich würde nur mal interessieren in wie weit die Informationspflicht im Härtefall vor Gericht zum tragen kommt


Wegen 30,- vor den Kadi ? Is nich Dein Ernst. Da musste erstmal einen Anwalt finden, der Bock auf so eine Nummer hat, denn u.a. der Streitwert bestimmt die Gebühren des Anwalts (abgesehen von der kostenpflichtigen sog. vertieften Einarbeitung, die er vorher macht). Für 30,- hat vermutlich keiner Bock. Bußgeldsachen sind m.W. nach einem Einspruch, der dann wiederum erstmal an das Gericht abgegeben werden muss, Sachen, die vor den Amtsgerichten ausgetragen werden (da herrscht anders als vor den Verwaltungsgerichten Anwaltszwang) und wenn es da zu einer Verhandlung kommt (viele Sachen werden nach einem Einspruch von Staatsanwaltschaft vorher mit dem Richter geklärt, u.U. gibt es gar keine mdl. Verhandlung usw.) sind Gerichtsgebühren von mind. 50,- fällig (eigentlich ein Prozentsatz des Bußgeldbescheides, aber eben mind. ein Fuffi)
Nee, frag nach nem Abreißblock 10er-Karte für die nächsten Touren (Ironie aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2017)

juebolev schrieb:


> Wegen 30,- vor den Kadi ? Is nich Dein Ernst. Da musste erstmal einen Anwalt finden, der Bock auf so eine Nummer hat, denn u.a. der Streitwert bestimmt die Gebühren des Anwalts (abgesehen von der kostenpflichtigen sog. vertieften Einarbeitung, die er vorher macht). Für 30,- hat vermutlich keiner Bock. Bußgeldsachen sind m.W. nach einem Einspruch, der dann wiederum erstmal an das Gericht abgegeben werden muss, Sachen, die vor den Amtsgerichten ausgetragen werden (da herrscht anders als vor den Verwaltungsgerichten Anwaltszwang) und wenn es da zu einer Verhandlung kommt (viele Sachen werden nach einem Einspruch von Staatsanwaltschaft vorher mit dem Richter geklärt, u.U. gibt es gar keine mdl. Verhandlung usw.) sind Gerichtsgebühren von mind. 50,- fällig (eigentlich ein Prozentsatz des Bußgeldbescheides, aber eben mind. ein Fuffi)
> Nee, frag nach nem Abreißblock 10er-Karte für die nächsten Touren (Ironie aus)



Kommt drauf an .... Es kann sein das es nicht beim verstoß gegen Zeichen 250 bleibt. Bei uns wäre es zum Beispiel ein verstoss gegen die Nationalpark Ordnung und da kann es schon teurer werden


----------



## juebolev (16. April 2017)

Ich steh jetzt grade auf dem Schlauch. War das nicht so, dass die Pro-NP-Entscheidung am Veto des Honnnefer Bürgerentscheids gescheitert ist ?
Siehe hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siebengebirge#Projekt_Nationalpark (Quelle Wikipedia)
oder hier: https://www.waz.de/region/rhein-und...t-siebengebirge-ist-gescheitert-id191140.html (Quelle WAZ)
Bevor sich wieder eine Abmahnflasche herausgefordert fühlt - falls die Links urheberrechtlich geschützt sein sollten, würde ich sie auf freundlichen Hinweis hin wieder entfernen...
Ich wünsche Niklas, dass es nur ne Zeichen 250er Nummer wird.

Edit: Ich seh grad "bei Euch..." sorry, hätts vollstädnig lesen sollen


----------



## Dice8 (16. April 2017)

Ich finde das Thema auch sehr interessant und bitte auch um eine Freischaltung für die "7GB Biker" IG.


----------



## sibu (16. April 2017)

@juebolev @schraeg Hier geht es nicht um die schnöde STVO und deren Verkehrszeichen, sondern um den Wegeplan. Ich kopier mal meinen Beitrag von Seite 1 auf die aktuelle Seite:


sibu schrieb:


> Der Wegeplan ist Teil der Verordnung von 2012, die im Rahmen des Bundes- und Landesnaturschutzgesetzes erlassen wurde. In der entsprechenden Verordnung (Link bei der Bezirksregierung unten) sind bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten Geldbußen bis 50.000 € erwähnt. Diese Höhe dürfte aber dann im Rahmen der Verhältnismäßigkeit eher für eine illegale Rodung zutreffen, und nicht für das Befahren eines gesperrten Weges.


Das dürfte dem näher kommen, was auch im Nationalpark Eifel üblich ist. Was wird da denn üblicherweise an Bußgeldern aufgerufen?


----------



## juebolev (17. April 2017)

stimmt, danke für den Hinweis.
Die Naturschutzgebiets-VO verweist hinsichtlich Bußgelder auf das Landschaftsgesetz NW (LG), das wiederum spricht in §77 und 78 Bußgeldvorschriften an. Da wird teilweise weiterverwiesen auf spezielle Rechtsnormen, so es sie denn gibt oder als Lückenfüller auf das OWiG.
Vielleicht ist das ein Anhaltspunkt: http://www.bussgeldkatalog.net/umweltschutzordnungswidrigkeiten/lg/#nordrhein-westfalen
(Stand 2006, scheint aber noch der aktuelle zu sein), vorletzter Spiegelstrich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2017)

Wo wir wieder bei der Informationspflicht wären wie soll der 0815 Bürger da noch im Bürokratendschungel durchblicken


----------



## delphi1507 (17. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder bei der Informationspflicht wären wie soll der 0815 Bürger da noch im Bürokratendschungel durchblicken


Sehe ich auch so und das vor Ort! 
Sich vor jeder Tour erst über schutzflächen und dann entsprechende Verordnungen zu informieren ist Otto Normal Bürger nicht zuzumuten, zumal von a auf b auf z auf g auf j und wieder auf a verwiesen wird...


----------



## Sporty67 (17. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

als permanenten 7GB User, würde ich gerne in die IG aufgenommen.

Gruss Sporty


----------



## Snowcrash (17. April 2017)

Würde auch gern in die IG aufgenommen werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. April 2017)

Freischaltungen nicht persönlich bekannter werden derzeit IG intern diskutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (17. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so und das vor Ort!
> Sich vor jeder Tour erst über schutzflächen und dann entsprechende Verordnungen zu informieren ist Otto Normal Bürger nicht zuzumuten, zumal von a auf b auf z auf g auf j und wieder auf a verwiesen wird...


Ich auch.
Und ich bringe da oft das Beispiel Fußgängerzone.
Es reicht nicht, eine Fußgängerzone nur in der Zeitung und Social Media anzukündigen und dann den Autofahrern, die sich in die Fußgängerzone verirrt haben, zu sagen, sie hätten vorher sich informieren müssen. Nein, da müssen bei jeder Zufahrt entsprechende Schilder stehen.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. April 2017)

Sehr schönes Beispiel!


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. April 2017)

nxt schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber war deine Begegnung auch an dem besagten Freitag oder diese Woche?





juebolev schrieb:


> und - vielleicht blöde - Zusatzfrage: War die "Begegnung" ein "ich hab sie im Wald gesehen, sie mich aber nicht" oder "ich hab sie gesehen und Fersengeld gegeben" bis hin zu "ich hab sie gesehen und es hat mich x Euro gekostet".
> Grüße und allzeit gute Fahrt...



Es war Fr. 7.4.2017 ca 15h an der Auffahrt zum Auge Gottes.
0€, weil ich von einem gelben Weg kam und auf dem folgenden roten Weg geschoben habe.
Der Einsatz von 5 Leuten und drei Fahrzeugen dürfte uns Steuerzahler allerdings einige tausend € gekostet haben.


----------



## Sporty67 (17. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Freischaltungen nicht persönlich bekannter werden derzeit IG intern diskutiert.



Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.....ich stehe einem persönlichen kennenlernen nicht im Wege....

Gruss Sporty


----------



## delphi1507 (17. April 2017)

Ich stehe nur diese Woche nicht zur Verfügung  nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich stehe nur diese Woche nicht zur Verfügung  nächste Woche wieder...


Bitt. ohn. .


----------



## JEUS (17. April 2017)

Tach zusammen,
Bin auch oft km 7gb unterwegs. Kann das ganze so auch nicht hin nehmen und möchte mich gerne einbringen.  Bitte um Aufnahme.


----------



## Dede21 (18. April 2017)

Infos zu der Kontrollaktion:

Quelle: http://www.presse-service.de/data.cfm/static/959295.html

Aufklärung für Erholungssuchende im Siebengebirge 
Gemeinsame Aktion der Naturschutzbehörde des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises mit Polizei, Forst, Ordnungsämtern und Naturschutzbeauftragten

Rhein-Sieg-Kreis (ar) –Das Siebengebirge ist eines der ältesten und schönsten Naturschutzgebiete in Deutschland. Umgeben von den Großstädten Köln und Bonn ist es zugleich ein Naherholungsgebiet von überregionaler Bedeutung. Ein derartiges Miteinander geht nur mit klaren Regeln zum Wohle von Mensch und Natur. Zuletzt 2013 hat die Bezirksregierung diese Regeln mit dem neuen Wegeplan festgelegt. Mittlerweile sind alle Markierungen angebracht und sämtliche Wegesteine aufgestellt.
Dennoch reizt es einige, diese Regeln zu umgehen und abseits der zulässigen Wege zu laufen, mit dem Mountainbike zu fahren oder zu reiten oder aber Hunde unangeleint mit sich zu führen. Um über die eigentlich bekannten und dennoch neuen Regeln zu informieren und gegen Unbelehrbare vorzugehen, fand zum Auftakt der diesjährigen Kontrollserie am letzten Freitag eine gemeinsame Aktion von Polizei, Forstamt, den Ordnungsämtern, der Naturschutzwacht und der Naturschutzbehörde des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises statt.
„Diese erste Aktion war ein Erfolg“, erklärte Christoph Schwarz, Umweltdezernent beim Rhein-Sieg-Kreis.“ Im Mittelpunkt stand die Aufklärungsarbeit – viele Gespräche mit Erholungssuchenden wurden geführt, einige Uneinsichtige angezeigt. Die Aktion wird im Laufe des Jahres unangekündigt wiederholt werden, dann mit deutlich gesenkter Toleranzschwelle.“
Weitere Infos zum Naturschutzgebiet, dem Wegeplan und den Regeln finden Sie unter: www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/nsg_siebengebirge


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2017)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Zuletzt 2013 hat die Bezirksregierung diese Regeln mit dem neuen Wegeplan festgelegt. Mittlerweile sind alle Markierungen angebracht und sämtliche Wegesteine aufgestellt.
> Dennoch reizt es einige, diese Regeln zu umgehen und abseits der zulässigen Wege zu laufen, mit dem Mountainbike zu fahren oder zu reiten oder aber Hunde unangeleint mit sich zu führen. Um über die eigentlich bekannten und dennoch neuen Regeln zu informieren und gegen Unbelehrbare vorzugehen, fand zum Auftakt der diesjährigen Kontrollserie am letzten Freitag eine gemeinsame Aktion von Polizei, Forstamt, den Ordnungsämtern, der Naturschutzwacht und der Naturschutzbehörde des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises statt.




Die Frage hier ist nach wie vor: abseits des Internets wie bekommt der Erholungssuchende also vor Ort mit das es einen Wegeplan gibt an den er sich halten MUSS und wie kann er erkennen was erlaubt und was verboten ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (18. April 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Und ich bringe da oft das Beispiel Fußgängerzone.
> Es reicht nicht, eine Fußgängerzone nur in der Zeitung und Social Media anzukündigen und dann den Autofahrern, die sich in die Fußgängerzone verirrt haben, zu sagen, sie hätten vorher sich informieren müssen. Nein, da müssen bei jeder Zufahrt entsprechende Schilder stehen.


Schönes Beispiel, aber wenn der Bußgeldbescheid ergangen ist, muss man den Richter davon überzeugen, und ob der die Wandertafeln mit dem entsprechenden Hinweis als angemessen empfindet, oder das einfache Schild "Naturschutzgebiet", oder ihm die Verkündung im Amtsblatt und die Pressehinweise ausreicht, entscheidet er selber. Das bedeutet für die Betroffenen: Widerspruch einlegen. 

Andere Frage: Im Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz (was für ein widriger Name) ist die Verjährung geregelt, und zwar je nach maixmaler Strafe verschieden lang: Über 15.000 € beträgt sie drei Jahre, unter 1.000 € sechs Monate. Was ist hier die maximale Strafe? Die abstrakten 50.000 € in der Siebengebirgs-Verordnung oder die konkreten 25 € im Bußgeldkatalog?


----------



## Snowcrash (18. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Freischaltungen nicht persönlich bekannter werden derzeit IG intern diskutiert.



Ich bin jetzt schon mehrfach mit Carsten und den Gemütlichfahrern im Siebengebirge unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Folianer (21. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

auf den Karten die überall im 7G aufgestellt sind, sind die Wege für Biker eindeutig markiert. Das gilt auch für den Ennert. Der Wegeplan ist aus 2012 und erst jetzt gibt es wohl Kontrollen, anders gesagt, bis jetzt hatten wir unsere Ruhe. Die Frage nach der Rechtmäßigkeit stellt sich in diesem Zusammenhang ebenso wenig. Daher ist ein Teil der Diskussion hier für umsonst. Jeder kann sich sehr leicht informieren, eine Diskussion mit den Ordnungshütern etc. wird die Gegensätze nur noch weiter vertiefen. Auf Ahnungslos und Dumm zu tun, ist meiner Meinung nach ein schlechter Rat. Leider schließen viele Menschen aus dem Verhalten von einzelnen auf die Mehrheit. Und die große Mehrheit von uns fährt vernünftig und verantwortungsbewusst. 

Das viele Wege gesperrt sind wo es wenig Sinn macht, das ist eine anderer Sachverhalt. Auch wie dieser Wegeplan zustande kam ist interessant. Da kann man ansetzen. Aber es wird kaum möglich sein um Wege zu streiten die eng sind und wo viele Wanderer unterwegs sind. Zum Beispiel am Breiberge. Den Ärger mancher Wanderer kann ich gut verstehen. Und an manchen Tagen ist es dort sehr voll. Leider sind aber die engen und verwinkelten Wege genau die, die am meisten Spaß machen, Rebekka lässt grüßen.

Ein Aspekt wird vielleicht unterschätzt, wir Biker sind einfach schneller geworden. Wo ich mit meinem alten 130mm Bike noch bremsen musste, brauche ich mit meinem 160er noch nicht mal daran zu denken. Die Wanderer sind nicht schneller geworden und viele sind erstaunt, dass wir so schnell zum Stehen kommen, auch ohne fette Bremsspuren. Ich kam mit einigen Wanderern ins Gespräch und viele interessieren sich auch für die Technik und das Biken. Viele grinsen und feuern auch einen an, wenn man sich auch auf nicht freigegebenen Anstiegen hochquält. Ich denke, dass die Toleranz viel größer ist als man vielleicht denkt. Einige Wanderer sitzen vermehrt auch auf E-Bikes, dadurch wird es noch voller. Und diese sind vor allem berghoch deutlich schneller als unsereins. Das könnte die nächste Diskussion sein.

Gibt es die Idee mit einem Flowtrail? Kaum umsetzbar und wenn, dann wo? Aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Es gibt mit Sicherheit mehr und bessere Ideen, die sollte man zusammentragen, dann kann man vielleicht auch an den Stellschrauben drehen. Miteinander reden, ist allemal besser als auf Konfrontation zu gehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Trekki (21. April 2017)

Also ich habe keine Lust auf einen Flowtrail beschränkt zu werden. Bei mir ist eine Tour 50..70km, abzüglich An- und Abfahrt noch 20..40km im Wald. Soll ich da den gleichen 3km Flowtrail immer wieder abfahren?
Klar - eine rhetorische Frage.
Der Spass im Wald kommt doch gerade durch die verschiedenen Kombinationen aus einem Netz von Wegen.



Folianer schrieb:


> Aber es wird kaum möglich sein um Wege zu streiten die eng sind und wo viele Wanderer unterwegs sind.


Warum? Haben Wanderer die älteren Rechte?


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der Spass im Wald kommt doch gerade durch die verschiedenen Kombinationen aus einem Netz von Wegen.



ach wat, milligonen von freeraidern können nicht irren. flowtrail, lift und zaun drum, fertig ist das bikereservat im 7gb!





Trekki schrieb:


> Warum? Haben Wanderer die älteren Rechte?



richtig, genauso wie das teurere auto mit viel ps mehr rechte auf freie linke spur hat! 


ich halts da so wie opa sonntach - hatte zwischen 2003 und 2010 meinen spaß da unten. tangiert mich also nicht mal periphär. 
ärgerlich für neulinge, die artgerechte touren nur mit "pasubio-angst" meistern können. ja, DER pasubio, schon vor 25 jahren wurde man da ordenlich zur kasse gebeten, was uns damals aber nicht abhielt, ihn wenigstens einmal zu fahren. best tour of my life ever.
tja und das gefühl des unerlaubten, der vielleicht erwischt werdens gibts jetzt also auch 1000km weiter nördlich vor der haustüre. nur mit den tunnels und dem panorama haperts noch etwas. aber dafür sind die strafen ein klax.

rätselhaft auch, daß die reiter(lobby) keinen größeren einfluß hatte. die haben sie ja genauso gefckit wie die biker.

so, erstmal die alten bildas vom tretschbachtel, breibergen und schmelztal anschauen...


----------



## juebolev (21. April 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Warum? Haben Wanderer die älteren Rechte?


Nein, aber die bessere Lobby. wer sitzt denn in den Gremien, die sowas entscheiden ?
Biker oder Krampfadergeschwader...
insofern: fahren und nicht erwischen lassen.
einen auf doof zu machen oder zu versuchen, abzuhauen, ist menschlich und völlig legitim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (21. April 2017)

Folianer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auf den Karten die überall im 7G aufgestellt sind, sind die Wege für Biker eindeutig markiert.


Also die Karten habe ich noch auf meiner Touren Dort war genommen! Eben sowenig eine Ausschilderung die diese Bezeichnung verdient!

Irgendwelche farbigen Pfeile, oder Steine, sind nirgendwo In bundesweit geltenden Verordnung, als zulässige Verbotsbeschilderung aufgeführt, und damit für ortsunkundige Biker nicht als solche wahrzunehmen! Ich zumindest halte nicht an irgendwelchen wanderwegkarten an.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. April 2017)

Folianer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Den Ärger mancher Wanderer kann ich gut verstehen.



Der wird noch viel größer werden, wenn diese auch auf den  illegalen wanderwegen abgefangen werden!


----------



## juebolev (22. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der wird noch viel größer werden, wenn diese auch auf den  illegalen wanderwegen abgefangen werden!


Eben, und genau darauf baue ich. Die haben die bessere Lobby, den Schwachsinn wieder zu kippen.
:Witz an
Und da die - ob nach irgendeiner VO gültig oder ungültig mag dahingestellt sein - aktuellen Wegweiser derart primitiv gemacht sind, könnte man doch mit einer aus Holz und Laubsäge gefrästen Schablone und ner gelben Sprühdose noch ein paar mehr Bäume, Müllbehälter, Bänke usw. kreativ dekorieren... ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt. Sprayer aller Welten, vereinigt Euch...
:Witz aus


----------



## Dice8 (22. April 2017)

Wann welchem Wochentag wurden denn diese Kontrolle durchgeführt? Unter der Woche oder am Wochenende?


----------



## delphi1507 (22. April 2017)

juebolev schrieb:


> Eben, und genau darauf baue ich. Die haben die bessere Lobby, den Schwachsinn wieder zu kippen.



Wiedersprüche des dav's blieben so weit ich weiß ohne Erfolg...


----------



## delphi1507 (22. April 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wann welchem Wochentag wurden denn diese Kontrolle durchgeführt? Unter der Woche oder am Wochenende?


An einem Freitag, es ist aber davon auszugehen, das die nicht den gleichen Tag nehmen beim nächsten Mal.... Befürchte das wird eher ein SA oder So oder gleich das ganze WE...


----------



## KervyN (24. April 2017)

Vielleicht war es auch eine einmalige Nummer


----------



## sibu (24. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es auch eine einmalige Nummer


Das wohl nicht, aber für regelmäßig ist das eine teure Aktion: Wochenendzeiten und Überstunden fallen da an, und die wollen bezahlt bzw. abgefeiert sein, letzteres zu Lasten der normalen Aufgaben von Ordnungsamt und Forst. 

Der Haupteigentümer und Noch-Träger im Naturpark Siebengebirge hat ehrenamtliche Kontrolleure (mir würde dafür noch ein anderes Wort einfallen), die die Wege abgehen. Wenn es zu offensichtlich wird, dass wieder viel auf falschen Wegen gefahren wird, kommt mit Sicherheit wieder ein solcher Aktionstag. Bei normalen Wanderern sehe ich das Problem eher nicht, da die den Wegeplan auch nicht kennen.


----------



## talybont (24. April 2017)

Darf mich ein ehrenamtlicher Kontrolleur eigentlich festhalten, bis die Vollzugsbeamten eintreffen? Ich glaube nicht.....
Selbst beim Forst wäre das zu klären.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sibu (24. April 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Darf mich ein ehrenamtlicher Kontrolleur eigentlich festhalten, bis die Vollzugsbeamten eintreffen? Ich glaube nicht.....
> Selbst beim Forst wäre das zu klären.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Da gilt §127-1 StPO "Haltet den Dieb" für Jedermann. Die Ehrenamtlichen dürfen dich also nur bei einer Straftat festhalten (z.B. beim Holzklau, aber nicht bei einer Ordnungwidrigkeit wie dem Wegeplan). Anders sieht es bei den Förstern aus, die sind im Wald mit höheren Rechten ausgestattet, dürfen aber wahrscheinlich genau wie das Ordnungsamt nicht in fließenden Verkehr eingreifen. Deshalb kommt von denen in der Fußgängerzone der Zuruf: "Steigen Sie bitte vom Rad ab."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (25. April 2017)

Hej zusammen,

ich würde auch gerne in die IG aufgenommen werden.

Grüße,

Florian


----------



## juebolev (25. April 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> ..."Steigen Sie bitte vom Rad ab."...


und da gilt dann wieder: Tritt in die Kurbel, was die Beine hergeben, er wird dich nicht vom Bike schießen...
falls doch: dann fahr schneller, als die cal. 12/76 fliegt - V0 = 450 m/sec - sportlich


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. April 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Anders sieht es bei den Förstern aus, die sind im Wald mit höheren Rechten ausgestattet, dürfen aber wahrscheinlich genau wie das Ordnungsamt nicht in fließenden Verkehr eingreifen. Deshalb kommt von denen in der Fußgängerzone der Zuruf: "Steigen Sie bitte vom Rad ab."


... beruht wohl auf der Abgrenzung der Ordnungsbehörden zu den Zuständigkeiten der Vollzugspolizei et al. für den Straßenverkehr i.Ü. (vergleichbarn mit Parkraumüberwachung, die auch nicht den fliessenden Verkehr erfasst); an einem solchen dürfte es aber bei einem MTBler abseits entsprechender Wege fehlen. Dennoch ist die Kompetmenzlage insgesamt alles andere als klar - was dann auch ein Grund dafür sein könnte, dass bei der "Aktion" neben Ordnungsamt auch Försterei bzw. beide gemeinsam im Einsatz waren, und was ein mögliches "Schlupfloch" ggü. Überwachungsmaßnahmen sein könnte ... und höre auch schon auf mit der "Recht"haberei Grüße B.


----------



## sibu (25. April 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... beruht wohl auf der Abgrenzung der Ordnungsbehörden zu den Zuständigkeiten der Vollzugspolizei et al. für den Straßenverkehr i.Ü. (vergleichbarn mit Parkraumüberwachung, die auch nicht den fliessenden Verkehr erfasst); an einem solchen dürfte es aber bei einem MTBler abseits entsprechender Wege fehlen. Dennoch ist die Kompetmenzlage insgesamt alles andere als klar - was dann auch ein Grund dafür sein könnte, dass bei der "Aktion" neben Ordnungsamt auch Försterei bzw. beide gemeinsam im Einsatz waren, und was ein mögliches "Schlupfloch" ggü. Überwachungsmaßnahmen sein könnte ... und höre auch schon auf mit der "Recht"haberei Grüße B.


Das mit der "Recht"haberei kann gravierende Konsequenzen haben, daher wäre es schon gut zu wissen, wie es ausschaut: Sagt das Ordnungsamt "Halt" muss man anhalten, kann aber nicht bestraft werden, wenn man es nicht tut. Folgt man dem "Halt" der Polizei nicht, sieht das ganz anders aus. Die Frage, ob der Förster jetzt eher Polizei oder eher Ordnungsamt ist, ist da schon wichtig. Liest hier vielleicht ein sachkundiger Rechtsanwalt mit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. April 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Liest hier vielleicht ein sachkundiger Rechtsanwalt mit?


Da dies nicht auszuschliessen ist und ich nicht weiß, auf welcher "Seite" der Mitleser steht, habe ich mich in Teilen bewußt unklar bzw. offen gehalten. Ich würde auch gerne aus anderen Gründen noch etwas zuwarten, ehe bestimmte Ansichten gepostet werden. Alles weitere gerne per PN Grüße B.


----------



## michaelklahn (25. April 2017)

Habe eben das Buch von Peter Wohlleben aufgeschlagen "Gebrauchsanweisung für den Wald"  Männer im Grünen haben nicht immer die gleichen Rechte. die einzigen Menschen die wirklich etwas zu sagen haben sind diejenigen die entweder Forst oder Forstverwaltung auf der Plakette stehen haben  und das dazugehörige Wappen der Stadt oder des Landes tragen.  Geht willige andere Personen sind Forsthelfer oder  Jagdhelfer. Wenn man freundlich nach dem Dienst Ausweis fragt kann man sich teilweise weiteren Gesprächen entziehen


----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Da dies nicht auszuschliessen ist und ich nicht weiß, auf welcher "Seite" der Mitleser steht, habe ich mich in Teilen bewußt unklar bzw. offen gehalten. Ich würde auch gerne aus anderen Gründen noch etwas zuwarten, ehe bestimmte Ansichten gepostet werden. Alles weitere gerne per PN Grüße B.


Wäre was für ig intern...


----------



## KervyN (26. April 2017)

Als hätte die @muschi den Thread hier gelesen 
@schraeg Guter Kommentar!


----------



## muschi (26. April 2017)

Nö hab ich nicht, wer fasst mir das zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (26. April 2017)

ich nicht.


----------



## KervyN (26. April 2017)

Schönes Bikegebiet in Bonn; blöder Wegeplan; Behörden die das jetzt mit Kontrollen (aktuell noch singular) durchsetzen; großes Rätselraten was man jetzt machen kann; es reift die Idee dass man sich erstmal vorbildlich verhalten sollte um keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten und einer Auseinandersetzung mit den Behörden / Verantwortlichen einen positiven Nährboden zu geben.

ps: Ich fahre auch gerne schnell die Trails runter halte es aber wie viele andere hier: "Aggressiv Grüßen, eher passiv fahren". In dem Sinne: Gut geschriebene Kolumne


----------



## muschi (26. April 2017)

Danke,
was immer hilft ist eine Interessenvertretung zu gründen, dann hat das Gegenüber einen Ansprechpartner. So kam es in aachen zum Bikepark und zur Entspannung im Aachener Stadtwald.


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2017)

muschi schrieb:


> Danke,
> was immer hilft ist eine Interessenvertretung zu gründen, dann hat das Gegenüber einen Ansprechpartner. So kam es in aachen zum Bikepark und zur Entspannung im Aachener Stadtwald.



Gibt es schon: DIMB IG Bonn/Rhein-Sieg!

Grüße


----------



## Geplagter (9. Mai 2017)

Ich war gestern mal wieder im 7GB unterwegs und musste feststellen, dass es jetzt an vielen Stellen, die eigentlich laut Wegeplan mit dem Rad nicht befahren werden dürfen (offenbar nachträglich angebrachte) gelbe Pfeile gibt. Da war wohl jemand mit Schablone und Sprühdose unterwegs. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich diese Aktion wirklich gut finden soll, denn damit machen wir uns ganz sicher keine Freunde. So blöd der Wegeplan für die Biker ja sein mag, aber mit solchen Aktionen legen bestimmte Leute zweifelsfrei eine Gesinnung an den Tag, die darauf schließen lässt, dass man offenbar zu allem bereit ist, um das durchzusetzen, was man selbst für richtig und angebracht hält. Leider wird das Gegenteil der Fall sein. Ich könnte mir nämlich sehr gut vorstellen, dass es jetzt bald des öfteren nur so vor Sherriffs im Wald wimmelt und die Luft für die Biker ganz dünn wird. Zumindest dann, wenn sie sich abseits der zugelassenen Wege bewegen. Was kann denn die DIMB aktuell zur Situation berichten? Ist man im Gespräch? Sind Aktionen geplant?
Vor dem aktuellen Hintergrund halte ich es für wichtig, dass auch wir Biker selbst dazu beitragen, dass sich die Situation im 7GB wieder etwas beruhigt. Vielleicht sollten wir uns momentan mit dem Befahren bestimmter Trails insbesondere bei gutem Wetter an Wochenenden einfach mal etwas zurückhalten und Biker, welche sich offensichtlich daneben benehmen, offen auf ihr Verhalten ansprechen. Ich habe gestern an vielen Stellen wieder beeindruckende Bremsspuren gesehen. Das muss doch wirklich nicht sein. Mir ist schon klar, dass das nicht jedem gefallen wird, aber Eskalation führt in dieser Situation ganz sicher nicht dazu, dass man uns Biker als verantwortungsbewusste Nutzer der Natur wahrnimmt.


----------



## Lurschman (9. Mai 2017)

Die "falschen" gelben Pfeile hab ich auch gesehen, z.B zur Rosenau rauf. Keine gute Idee



Geplagter schrieb:


> Vor dem aktuellen Hintergrund halte ich es für wichtig, dass auch wir Biker selbst dazu beitragen, dass sich die Situation im 7GB wieder etwas beruhigt. Vielleicht sollten wir uns momentan mit dem Befahren bestimmter Trails insbesondere bei gutem Wetter an Wochenenden einfach mal etwas zurückhalten und Biker, welche sich offensichtlich daneben benehmen, offen auf ihr Verhalten ansprechen



Das Problem hier bei wird sein, das viele Biker nichts von diesen Kontrollen wissen, geschweige denn den Wegeplan kennen.
Ich habe mir bekannte Biker getroffen bzw. angefragt ob Sie was mitbekommen oder gehört haben....Fehlanzeige  (und die wohnen Heisterbach, Niederdollendorf oder Beuel)
Das Thema ist anscheinend nur hier im Forum bekannt. Anderswo juckt das wohl niemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (9. Mai 2017)

Jetzt verstehe ich, wo auf einmal das gelbe Symbol mitten auf dem Wanderweg herkommt. Die Positionierung hat für mich schon gar keinen Sinn ergeben (normal sind die Schilder doch immer am Wegbeginn?) und dann befindet sich die Markierung auch noch auf einem der engeren Wege, von denen die ich so kenne. :S


----------



## Dice8 (9. Mai 2017)

Ich fand es auch komisch das auf einmal am "Dreiseenblick-Downhill" ein gelber Pfeil war...


----------



## shmee (9. Mai 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Was kann denn die DIMB aktuell zur Situation berichten? Ist man im Gespräch? Sind Aktionen geplant?



Die lokalen DIMB IGs haben sich mit den lokalen DAV MTB-Sektionen getroffen und das Thema ausführlich besprochen. Wie aber auch schon mal angedeutet, wird es hier keinen Schnellschuss geben, dafür sind einfach viele (potentielle) Akteure beteiligt und es ist leider viel Abstimmung und Abwägung nötig. 

Ganz ab davon ist die Aktion mit den Pfeilen eine völlige Nullnummer und ich stimme zu, dass dies eher zu negativen Effekten führen wird. Stichwort "Schnellschuss" halt....



Lurschman schrieb:


> Das Problem hier bei wird sein, das viele Biker nichts von diesen Kontrollen wissen, geschweige denn den Wegeplan kennen.
> Ich habe mir bekannte Biker getroffen bzw. angefragt ob Sie was mitbekommen oder gehört haben....Fehlanzeige  (und die wohnen Heisterbach, Niederdollendorf oder Beuel)
> Das Thema ist anscheinend nur hier im Forum bekannt. Anderswo juckt das wohl niemand



DAS ist in der Tat ein großes Problem und auch für uns eine große Herausforderung, denn auch die DIMB ist, trotz des lokalen Engagements mit Touren etc., nicht wirklich bekannt, außerhalb des Forums hier schon mal gar nicht. MTBler sind eben einfach keine klassischen Vereinsmeier.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2017)

Das alles bestätig wiederrum wie schlecht das vorhandene Wegemanagement und Wegekonzept ausgeführt ist !
Leute wissen nicht wie sie sich verhalten sollen, die Kennzeichnung ist nicht eindeutig und leicht zu fälschen.


----------



## Geplagter (9. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das alles bestätig wiederrum wie schlecht das vorhandene Wegemanagement und Wegekonzept ausgeführt ist !
> Leute wissen nicht wie sie sich verhalten sollen, die Kennzeichnung ist nicht eindeutig und leicht zu fälschen.


Da kann ich so nicht ganz zustimmen. Man kann zwar sicherlich darüber diskutieren, ob die Sperrung bestimmter Wege und Trails für den Radverkehr und zum Teil ja auch für Fußgänger verhältnismäßig und angebracht ist. Fakt aber ist - und das habe ich gestern noch einmal vor Ort auf den großen Wegetafeln nachvollzogen - dass alle Wege auf den Karten entsprechend farblich markiert sind und es an der Seite eine Erklärung der Symbole und Farben gibt. Es ist ganz klar beschrieben, dass nur die mit gelben Pfeilen markierten Wege mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen. Das Ganze ist aus meiner Sicht somit (leider) absolut eindeutig. Dass jetzt zusätzliche (unzulässige) gelbe Pfeile angebracht wurden, macht die Sache aber nicht einfacher.
Machen wir uns aber nichts vor. Wir können hier noch so viel jammern und Trotzreaktionen zeigen. Es wird nichts bringen. Hier muss ein konstruktiver Ansatz gefunden werden und auch dann wird das Ergebnis am Ende sicherlich vielen nicht gefallen. Wenn wir auch in Zukunft einigermaßen vernünftig mit dem MTB im 7GB fahren wollen, müssen auch wir Biker einen Beitrag leisten. Das bedeutet, dass wir Vernunft walten lassen auf unseren Touren und schwarze Schafe von uns offen auf ihr Verhalten angesprochen werden. Alles andere ist eine Sackgasse.


----------



## dopero (9. Mai 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Da kann ich so nicht ganz zustimmen. Man kann zwar sicherlich darüber diskutieren, ob die Sperrung bestimmter Wege und Trails für den Radverkehr und zum Teil ja auch für Fußgänger verhältnismäßig und angebracht ist. Fakt aber ist - und das habe ich gestern noch einmal vor Ort auf den großen Wegetafeln nachvollzogen - dass alle Wege auf den Karten entsprechend farblich markiert sind und es an der Seite eine Erklärung der Symbole und Farben gibt. Es ist ganz klar beschrieben, dass nur die mit gelben Pfeilen markierten Wege mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen. Das Ganze ist aus meiner Sicht somit (leider) absolut eindeutig. ...


Solange man zur Markierung nicht bundesweit übliche Markierungen verwendet, deren Bedeutung außerdem dem Großteil der Bevölkerung bekannt ist, kann es sich nicht um eine eindeutige Kennzeichnung handeln.


----------



## sibu (9. Mai 2017)

Ich habe noch mal die oben verlinkte Verordnung duchgelesen: Maßgeblich für die Nutzung der Wege ist der Wegeplan, der sich auch auf den Karten wiederfindet. 

Die Kennzeichnung war als Erleichterung für die normale Bevölkerung gedacht, damit man die Weg in der Natur auch wieder findet. Durch die zusätzlichen gelben Pfeile schießt man sich wahrscheinlich ein Eigentor. Zum einen sind die relativ schnell wohl wieder überpinselt, zum anderen wird die Reaktion in Form von zusätzlichen oder schärferen Kontrollen wohl auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Da scheinbar nur gelbe Dreiecke hinzugekomemn sind, kann man sich an zwei Fingern abzählen, wer dort im Fokus stehen wird. Wenn sie wenigstens für alle Zielgruppen gepinselt hätten ... was kein Aufruf sein soll, zu etwas Verkehrtem jetzt noch mehr Falsches dazu zu tun.


----------



## NiklasR (10. Mai 2017)

So... DIE POST ist da!
Kurzfassung: "Ordnungswidrigkeiten, Verstoß gegen die Bestimmung der Ordnungsbehördlichen Verordnung über das Natuschutgebiet Siebengebirge" , Gemäß §5 Nr. 11 der o.g. Verordnung, ...im Wegeplan gem. § 8...
Es wird Ihnen zur Last gelegt, zumindest fahrlässig ordnungswidrig gehandelt zu haben. Wegen der o.g. Ordnungswidrigkeit werden Sie hiermit unter Erehebnung eines Verwarnungsgeldes in Höhe von 45,00 verwarnt.

Weiteres würde ich wenn in der IG besprechen wollen, @delphi1507, vielleicht kannst du mich netter Weise hinzufügen, auch wenn wir noch nicht gemeinsam fahren waren...!?

Viele Grüße

Ach, die gelben Markierungen.. ja, nicht so klug irgendwie...


----------



## Enrgy (10. Mai 2017)

nicht schlecht der tarif. nur für radfahren.


----------



## noocelo (10. Mai 2017)

auf genau solche reaktion wird damit doch spekuliert. exempel statuieren und so. wie bereits angemerkt fehlen den jungs vorne und hinten die kapazitäten, so dass es bei einzelnen alibi-aktionen bleiben wird. da müssense dann halt so mächtig wie möglich auf den putz hauen, um ein bisschen eindruck zu schinden. es wird vermutlich die wenigsten einmal im jahr treffen, so dass der betrag locker verschmerzbar ist.

weder die cowboys noch die bikenden indianer werden an ihrem jeweiligen verhalten irgendetwas ändern. alles wird schön weiter gehen wie gehabt. nicht optimal, aber auch kein riesen problem. #heiß #essen #kochen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (10. Mai 2017)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Es wird Ihnen zur Last gelegt, zumindest fahrlässig ordnungswidrig gehandelt zu haben.


Im Klartext: _Wir glauben, dass Sie vorsätzlich gehandelt haben, können es aber nicht beweisen_. Sonst hätte es teurer werden können.


----------



## Chemtrail (10. Mai 2017)

Der Betrag ist absurd hoch, aber eben doch zu gering um ein Fass aufzumachen. Das kann man eigentlich keinem erzählen was für ein jämmerliches Possenschauspiel im Siebengebirge abgezogen wird.

Es fing schon mit dem Nationalpark an, bzw dem "Wegekonzept". Die Bad Honnefer haben sich wegen dem Wegekonzept beim Bürgerentscheid gegen den Nationalpark ausgesprochen.

Was ist passiert?

Der Nationalpark kam nicht aber das Wegekonzept wurde trotzdem durchgesetzt. Ein Gelinde gesagt fragwürdiges Demokratieverständnis um höflich zu bleiben.


----------



## sibu (10. Mai 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Der Nationalpark kam nicht aber das Wegekonzept wurde trotzdem durchgesetzt. Ein Gelinde gesagt fragwürdiges Demokratieverständnis um höflich zu bleiben.


Das was unterlassen wurde, war ein Bürgerbeteiligung für das Wegekonzept, denn die hatte es bei der Vorbereitung des Nationalparks formal schon gegeben (inhaltlich würde ich das nicht so nennen). Dass das Konzept durch Weglassen des Ennerts drastisch gekürzt wurde, war dann ja auch nur eine unwesentliche Änderung ... 



> Der Betrag ist absurd hoch, aber eben doch zu gering um ein Fass aufzumachen. Das kann man eigentlich keinem erzählen was für ein jämmerliches Possenschauspiel im Siebengebirge abgezogen wird.


Zur Höhe des Betrages: Diejenigen, die jetzt schon mal erwischt wurden, können beim nächsten Mal nicht sagen, sie hätten von nichts gewusst, und dann wird man Vorsatz unterstellen können. Typischerweise verdoppelt das dann die Bußgelder.


----------



## Helltone (10. Mai 2017)

shmee schrieb:


> Die lokalen DIMB IGs haben sich mit den lokalen DAV MTB-Sektionen getroffen und das Thema ausführlich besprochen. Wie aber auch schon mal angedeutet, wird es hier keinen Schnellschuss geben, dafür sind einfach viele (potentielle) Akteure beteiligt und es ist leider viel Abstimmung und Abwägung nötig.
> 
> Ganz ab davon ist die Aktion mit den Pfeilen eine völlige Nullnummer und ich stimme zu, dass dies eher zu negativen Effekten führen wird. Stichwort "Schnellschuss" halt....
> 
> ...





Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal wieder im 7GB unterwegs und musste feststellen, dass es jetzt an vielen Stellen, die eigentlich laut Wegeplan mit dem Rad nicht befahren werden dürfen (offenbar nachträglich angebrachte) gelbe Pfeile gibt. Da war wohl jemand mit Schablone und Sprühdose unterwegs. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich diese Aktion wirklich gut finden soll, denn damit machen wir uns ganz sicher keine Freunde. So blöd der Wegeplan für die Biker ja sein mag, aber mit solchen Aktionen legen bestimmte Leute zweifelsfrei eine Gesinnung an den Tag, die darauf schließen lässt, dass man offenbar zu allem bereit ist, um das durchzusetzen, was man selbst für richtig und angebracht hält. Leider wird das Gegenteil der Fall sein. Ich könnte mir nämlich sehr gut vorstellen, dass es jetzt bald des öfteren nur so vor Sherriffs im Wald wimmelt und die Luft für die Biker ganz dünn wird. Zumindest dann, wenn sie sich abseits der zugelassenen Wege bewegen. Was kann denn die DIMB aktuell zur Situation berichten? Ist man im Gespräch? Sind Aktionen geplant?
> Vor dem aktuellen Hintergrund halte ich es für wichtig, dass auch wir Biker selbst dazu beitragen, dass sich die Situation im 7GB wieder etwas beruhigt. Vielleicht sollten wir uns momentan mit dem Befahren bestimmter Trails insbesondere bei gutem Wetter an Wochenenden einfach mal etwas zurückhalten und Biker, welche sich offensichtlich daneben benehmen, offen auf ihr Verhalten ansprechen. Ich habe gestern an vielen Stellen wieder beeindruckende Bremsspuren gesehen. Das muss doch wirklich nicht sein. Mir ist schon klar, dass das nicht jedem gefallen wird, aber Eskalation führt in dieser Situation ganz sicher nicht dazu, dass man uns Biker als verantwortungsbewusste Nutzer der Natur wahrnimmt.



Super dass ihr im Gespräch seid. Gerade wegen der Fake-Markierungen (genau prüfen. Ich guck morgen mal und mache Fotos im Wald) sollte man möglichst schnell mit den Behörden sprechen. Könnt ihr die örtlichen DIMB Mitglieder (und MTB News User) bitte auf dem Laufenden halten wie und was geplant wird bzw. besprochen wird? Ich beteilige mich übrigens gerne bei den Gesprächen und der Arbeit falls Unterstützung gewollt ist. Einfach per PN melden. LG


----------



## sun909 (11. Mai 2017)

Warum die Behörden informieren? Die dürfen sich gerne damit beschäftigen=weniger Zeit für "Aussentermine" 

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist: wer viel in einer Behörde fragt, kriegt viele (meist ungewollte...) Antworten... 

Da werden schon andere Leute im 7G aktiv werden und fleißig "Bericht erstatten".

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt: 
der Wegeplan ist aktuell eine geltende Verordnung und es ist ein GANZ dickes Brett, das dort gebohrt werden will, um längerfristig eine Änderung zu unseren Gunsten zu erreichen.

Von heute auf morgen ist da nichts zu machen, das sollte jedem klar sein!

Kurzfristige Aktionen/Demos/etc bedürfen einer Masse, die die MTBler nicht aufbringen wollen oder können(Verein oder Dimb ist ja anstrengend/bäh/eh scheissegal...).

Interessant wäre es, ob auch Fußgänger gebührenpflichtig verwarnt wurden. Falls jemand dazu Ibfos aus erster Hand hat, gerne melden.

@Helltone: bitte bei Shmee melden

@alle anderen: bitte immer daran denken, dass im Forum hier sicherlich auch nicht-MTB-Freunde mitlesen...

Der Kurvenkratzer hat eine Whatsapp-Liste für Infos über Kontrollen...

Grüße
Carsten
DIMB Köln


----------



## Helltone (11. Mai 2017)

Die Idee, die Behörden zu informieren, meint: Die DIMB als MTB Vertretung setzt damit ein Zeichen und verurteilt die Schmierereien. Wer immer diese auch gemacht hat - MTBler, Wanderer, Dorfpunk, Opa, Oma.... 

Und wird damit sichtbar als Ansprechpartner für die Gruppe der hiesigen MTBler. Wie das aufgenommen wird, kommt immer drauf an was für Leute da sitzen. Aber vielleicht sollte man auch erstmal abwarten - mit der Gefahr, dass es richtig starke Kontrollen gibt und es eskaliert. Kann sein.


----------



## Geplagter (11. Mai 2017)

Helltone schrieb:


> Die Idee, die Behörden zu informieren, meint: Die DIMB als MTB Vertretung setzt damit ein Zeichen und verurteilt die Schmierereien. Wer immer diese auch gemacht hat - MTBler, Wanderer, Dorfpunk, Opa, Oma....
> 
> Und wird damit sichtbar als Ansprechpartner für die Gruppe der hiesigen MTBler. Wie das aufgenommen wird, kommt immer drauf an was für Leute da sitzen. Aber vielleicht sollte man auch erstmal abwarten - mit der Gefahr, dass es richtig starke Kontrollen gibt und es eskaliert. Kann sein.


Das halte ich auch für den richtigen Ansatz. Der Gegenseite sollte klar gemacht werden, dass es sich bei Bikern nicht ausnahmslos um hirnlose Spinner handelt, die sich ignorant über geltende Verordnungen hinwegsetzen, sondern um Leute, die um einen konstruktiven Austausch bemüht sind. Auch wenn es der eine oder andere noch nicht verstanden hat, wir können in Bezug auf dieses Thema durchaus auch eine Menge selbst leisten, indem wir uns zum einen an die Regeln halten und zum anderen versuchen im Dialog zu bleiben.


----------



## noocelo (11. Mai 2017)

heisst an sämtlichen neuralgischen stellen schiebst du ab sofort? dann ist die nummer ja durch, das spiel geht an die jungs und wir können uns ein anderes hobby suchen. 

liest sich etwas duckmäuserisch bis unrealistisch.


----------



## Geplagter (11. Mai 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> heisst an sämtlichen neuralgischen stellen schiebst du ab sofort? dann ist die nummer ja durch, das spiel geht an die jungs und wir können uns ein anderes hobby suchen.
> 
> liest sich etwas duckmäuserisch bis unrealistisch.


Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach realistisch? 
Sich permanent über geltende Verordnungen hinwegzusetzen, wird garantiert nicht dazu führen, dass deren Einhaltung weniger oft und nachdrücklich kontrolliert und Missachtungen nicht geahndet werden.
Fährst du im Straßenverkehr auch permanent über rote Ampeln, missachtest Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen und überholst rechts, nur weil das dein Hobby und alles andere duckmäuserisch bis unrealistisch ist? 
Evtl. wird sich deine Meinung ja ändern, wenn du die erste kostenpflichtige Verwarnung kassiert hast. 45 Flocken um einmal ultimativen Flow zu erleben ist ja ein stolzer Kurs. Beim zweiten Mal wird es dann dafür auch etwas teurer, aber das sollte es einem schon wert sein.
Und ja, die Nummer in der Form, wie wir sie bisher kannten, ist aktuell tatsächlich durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. Mai 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> heisst an sämtlichen neuralgischen stellen schiebst du ab sofort? dann ist die nummer ja durch, das spiel geht an die jungs und wir können uns ein anderes hobby suchen.
> 
> liest sich etwas duckmäuserisch bis unrealistisch.


Sagen wir Mal so dass ist das was man unter Öl ins Feuer gießen versteht, Problem besteht ja eigentlich schon viel länger! 

Nur hat sich da nicht ausreichend Gegenwind gebildet, das wir die letzten Jahre so unbehelligt fahren konnten sollte uns freuen, jetzt müssen wir schauen das wir diesen irren  wegeplan vom Tisch bekommen, auch wenn das einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. 

Ich würde auch gerne sehen das die DIMB in dem Sinne aktiv wird, dass diese auf die Schmierereien hinweist und klar macht das das nicht im Sinne der MTB'ler ist, sondern das diese eine vernünftige Lösung anstreben!


----------



## noocelo (11. Mai 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach realistisch?


im dialog bleiben und sich nicht verrückt machen lassen. geht locker beides. in ba.-wü. z. b. gibt es bekannter- und erprobterweise auch einen unterschied zwischen theorie und praxis.

uns MTBrn die ursächliche schuld für die fragwürdigen bis willkürlichen regelungen in die schuhe zu schieben, ist den bock zum gärtner gemacht. ein schuldeingeständnis erster güte und latent destruktiv, wenn du mich fragst. nicht immer führt nur kuscheln zum erfolg. und ob ich eine rote ampel übersehe oder ein schild im wald sind zwei unterschiedliche sachen, die zurecht auch unterschiedlich geahndet werden; weisste aber vermutlich selbst.

apropos übersehen:


noocelo schrieb:


> an sämtlichen neuralgischen stellen schiebst du ab sofort?


----------



## aceofspades (13. Mai 2017)

Mann, ihr macht viel zu viel Gedöns um die Sache - ihr schafft ja geradezu die Aufmerksamkeit - denkt mal an die freundlichen Mitleser  - einfach Klappe halten und weiter biken - und gut ist 's


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2017)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Mann, ihr macht viel zu viel Gedöns um die Sache - ihr schafft ja geradezu die Aufmerksamkeit - denkt mal an die freundlichen Mitleser  - einfach Klappe halten und weiter biken - und gut ist 's



Zu so einer Ausssage kann man auch nur kommen wenn man das Forum für den Nabel der Welt hält oder?
Man die Beamten haben auch andere Sachen zu tun als hier im Forum rum zu schmökern. Kaffe holen , takkern, lochen, Büroschlaf organisiern....z.B.


----------



## Chemtrail (14. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zu so einer Ausssage kann man auch nur kommen wenn man das Forum für den Nabel der Welt hält oder?
> Man die Beamten haben auch andere Sachen zu tun als hier im Forum rum zu schmökern. Kaffe holen , takkern, lochen, Büroschlaf organisiern....z.B.



Wenn sie denn überhaupt zwischen Krankmeldungen und Urlauben sowie Kuraufenthalten dazu kommen, die haben ganz schwache Abwehrkräfte ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> die haben ganz schwache Abwehrkräfte ;-)




reicht aber, um im 7gb knöllchen zu verteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppes (15. Mai 2017)

Würde auch gerne in der IG aufgenommen werden. Fahre regelmäßig im 7GB. 
Man kann ja gerne mein Profil stalken. Kein Fake Account oder sowas. Thx


----------



## CRacing (15. Mai 2017)

Hey, ich als DIMB Mitglied, der schon ein paar Touren mit Carsten gemacht hat, möchte auch gerne in die Gruppe. Danke!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. Mai 2017)

Konnt ihr mich auch in die IG Gruppe und WhatsApp, mit aufnehmen. Danke

Gruß Wolle


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2017)

Da ich hier nicht ständig reinschaue bitte PN, Frage dann in der IG nach ob das hinzufügen klar geht ... Diese Woche ist bei mir zeitlich aber so eng dass ich nicht an den PC komme um die Gruppe zu bearbeiten....


----------



## kurvenkratzer (19. Mai 2017)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Konnt ihr mich auch in die IG Gruppe und WhatsApp, mit aufnehmen. Danke
> 
> Gruß Wolle


Hallo Wolle,
bitte Telefonnummer für Whatsapp per PN an mich.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (19. Mai 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> der Wegeplan ist aktuell eine geltende Verordnung und es ist ein GANZ dickes Brett, das dort gebohrt werden will, um längerfristig eine Änderung zu unseren Gunsten zu erreichen...



Ja! Und wir müssen da durch!


Wir sind jetzt sind *11TN* in WhatsApp.


Am 18. Mai 2017, auf der Mitgliederversammlung des *DAV* Köln, gab es nach der Information über die Sachlage eine interessante Diskussion zum Thema.
1.) "Konfliktpotential" zwischen Wanderern und MTB-lern
2.) Rückblick auf "Nationalpark"
3.) Erstaunen darüber, dass markierte Wanderwege auch für Wanderer gesperrt sind
4.) Die Frage nach der "Zuständigkeit" (ist eigentlich die Sektion BN)
5.) Unterstützung des Vorstands beim Bemühen, das Siebengebirge als Erholungsgebiet zurück zu erobern.

Als Fazit kann genannt werden:
Mit vereinten Kräften (über die Sektionen hinweg, gemeinsam mit *DIMB*) wird sich der DAV dafür einsetzen, dass die Einschränkungen zurück genommen werden.


Hier einige der für Wanderer gesperrten *Wander*wege (https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2149091?in=set):


----------



## sibu (19. Mai 2017)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Ja! Und wir müssen da durch!
> 
> 
> Wir sind jetzt sind *11TN* in WhatsApp.
> ...


Die Sperrungen sind nicht alle korrekt. Viele der hier in der Karte so eingetragenen Wege sind Wirtschaftswege, die laut §8 "auch von Wanderern genutzt werden" dürfen. Also 40t Langholzer: ja, zu Fuß: ja; Fahrrad: Nein. Diese Wege sind zum Großteil auch mit dem roten Dreieck markiert, können aber ohne vorherige Ankündigung komplett eingezogen werden. Der verbindliche Wegeplan, der auch diese Wirtschaftswege enthält, liegt bei der Bezirksregierung http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...te/uebersicht/karte_siebengebirge_01_aend.pdf
Die Wirtschaftswege sind in der Karte schwarz gestrichelt.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (19. Mai 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Sperrungen sind nicht alle korrekt...



Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich bearbeiten.
Die Karte ist auch "nur" zur Aufschreckung gedacht.


----------



## sibu (19. Mai 2017)

@kurvenkratzer Das wichtigste hätte ich fast vergessen: Gut, dass auf Verbandsebene etwas in Bewegung kommt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2017)

Fin dich auch supi 

Ich finde die Ausschilderung des Wegemanagements immer noch eine Frechheit. Ohne das ich es jemals vor Ort gesehen habe finde ich es inkompetent irgendwelche Hinweistafeln aufzustellen wo man per vergleich selbst herausfinden muss welchen Weg man nun begehen / befahren darf und welchen nicht. Für mich gehört diese Kennzeichnung eindeutig erkennbar an jeden Anfang / Ende eines gesperrten Abschnitts so das jeder sofort erkennen kann was Sache ist ( und das nicht so das ich erstmal nachsehen muss was gelbe,rote oder pinke Dreiecke zu sagen haben ). Das würde ich auch zu jeder zeit als Wiederspruch für einen Bußgeldbescheid einbringen. Es kann doch nicht sein das man sich vor betreten eines Waldes derart informieren muss damit man nicht irgendwelchen Kontrolletis auf den Leim geht. Gewisse Grundkenntnis ( Nur auf Wegen bleiben, kein Müll hinterlassen, RUhe etc. ) ok aber ein Wegemanagement muss funktionieren ohne das man noch spezielle Wegmarkierungen lernen muss ... Bürokratendschungel Deutschland  im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade mit dem Auto an der Margharetenhöhe vorbei gefahren, dort stand 6 Autos mit der Aufschrift Landesxxxxxxxxx (konnte ich nicht genau lesen) Nrw und ein 7. an der Zufahrt zum Petersberg.

Haltet mal die Augen offen falls heute wieder eine Kontrolle ansteht.

Vg


----------



## kurvenkratzer (30. Mai 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin gerade mit dem Auto an der Margharetenhöhe vorbei gefahren, dort stand 6 Autos mit der Aufschrift Landesxxxxxxxxx (konnte ich nicht genau lesen) Nrw und ein 7. an der Zufahrt zum Petersberg.
> 
> ...


Kontrollen mitten in der Woche scheinen Mode zu werden...


----------



## PolarFox1 (30. Mai 2017)

Ich war gegen halb acht abends oben beim Petersberg und später Richtung Königswinter unterwegs, da habe ich keine Kontrolleure auf den Wegen gesehen.


----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2017)

Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Kontrollen nur von einer Instanz durchgeführt werden. Da fehlen dann andere Akteure...

Gibt ja genug Gründe, dass die sich zu Arbeitszeiten dort treffen.

Aber harren wir mal der Dinge, ob noch was kommt.

Grüße


----------



## Chemtrail (30. Mai 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Kontrollen nur von einer Instanz durchgeführt werden. Da fehlen dann andere Akteure...
> 
> Gibt ja genug Gründe, dass die sich zu Arbeitszeiten dort treffen.
> 
> ...



Ja, da kannst du durchaus Recht haben. Ich dachte mir trotzdem es schadet nicht es mal zu erwähnen und besonders Wachsam zu bleiben.

Bin auf jeden Fall froh dass es keinen erwischt hat.


----------



## Chemtrail (30. Mai 2017)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Kontrollen mitten in der Woche scheinen Mode zu werden...



Gab es denn inzwischen definitiv mehr als die eine Kontrolle in die der Thread-Ersteller geraten ist?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin gerade mit dem Auto an der Margharetenhöhe vorbei gefahren, dort stand 6 Autos mit der Aufschrift Landesxxxxxxxxx (konnte ich nicht genau lesen) Nrw und ein 7. an der Zufahrt zum Petersberg.
> 
> ...



War am Petersberg nicht das mit dem Hang der abzurutschen droht ? abgerutscht ist ? Vielleicht waren die deswegen dort


----------



## sibu (31. Mai 2017)

Petersberg - Hangrutsch? Davon habe ich bisher nichts gehört. Das einzige, was zu abzubröseln droht, ist der Fels am Drachenfels oberhalb des Eselsweges. Es steht aber die Sanierung der Landstraße Königswinter - Margartenhöhe vor der Tür mit halbseitiger Sperrung ab Abzweig Petersberg.


----------



## sun909 (31. Mai 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Ja, da kannst du durchaus Recht haben. Ich dachte mir trotzdem es schadet nicht es mal zu erwähnen und besonders Wachsam zu bleiben.
> 
> Bin auf jeden Fall froh dass es keinen erwischt hat.



Bin dir auch dankbar über die Info, nicht, dass ich mich da mißverständlich ausgedrückt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (1. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> War am Petersberg nicht das mit dem Hang der abzurutschen droht ? abgerutscht ist ? Vielleicht waren die deswegen dort



Nee, das wäre mir neu. Am Petersberg stand ja auch nur ein Auto direkt an der Zufahrt. Aber oben auf dem Parkplatz waren es 6 a´2 Personen. Ich konnte ja nur einen kurzen Blick im vorbeifahren erhaschen. Evtl haben die sich dort abgesprochen und aufgeteilt.

Der öffentliche Dienst ist ja nicht gerade für Arbeitseifer und Überstunden bekannt (die Polizei ausgenommen) Es wäre schon eine eher ungewöhnliche Uhrzeit gewesen.


sun909 schrieb:


> Bin dir auch dankbar über die Info, nicht, dass ich mich da mißverständlich ausgedrückt habe


Alles cool ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Nee, das wäre mir neu. Am Petersberg stand ja auch nur ein Auto direkt an der Zufahrt. Aber oben auf dem Parkplatz waren es 6 a´2 Personen. Ich konnte ja nur einen kurzen Blick im vorbeifahren erhaschen. Evtl haben die sich dort abgesprochen und aufgeteilt.
> ....



Das hier meinte ich: http://www.ksta.de/region/rhein-sie...r-am-drachenfels---eselsweg-gesperrt-25618048[/QUOTE]


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2017)

Ist der Drachenfels, soweit laufen die nicht zu Fuß


----------



## noocelo (1. Juni 2017)

pro-tipp:


----------



## sibu (1. Juni 2017)

Gibt es das auch in grün für den Förster?


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/690222/


Xpert macht Mal wieder Werbung.... Für ihre Touren die teilweise in gesperrten Bereichen stattfinden.... Hinweise dazu mögen se nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/690222/
> 
> 
> Xpert macht Mal wieder Werbung.... Für ihre Touren die teilweise in gesperrten Bereichen stattfinden.... Hinweise dazu mögen se nicht ....



Is mir egal ob sie Hinweise mögen oder nich , in Germany herrscht freie Meinung !
gugsdu: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/boc...-mittwoch-im-ruhrgebiet.847338/#post-14606789


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2017)

Braucht jetzt aber keinen moralischen Zeigefinger aller hier, oder?

Immer schön dran denken: wer auf den anderen (Schuldigen?!) zeigt, zeigt auch immer mit drei Fingern auf sich selbst 

Glaube, wir alle hier sitzen da im Glashaus...

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2017)

Ich hab Artrose meine zeigen nach links 

Aber hast schon recht ... auch wenn's für mich einen unterschied macht ob ichs auf eigene Kappe oder kommerziell mache


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2017)

Jup, kommerziell ist immer noch was anderes, aber am Ende alles MTB... 

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2017)

Thema hat sich eh erledigt ... wahrscheinlich wegen Werbung entfernt


----------



## zett78 (7. September 2017)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ür-Ärger-im-Siebengebirge-article3646109.html


----------



## karthäuser (7. September 2017)

So so der ADFC 

Dass das Thema Mountainbiker derzeit wieder einmal besonders im Fokus steht, hat mit einer geführten Fahrradtour zu tun, die der Allgemeine Deutsche Fahrrad Club (ADFC) angeboten hatte


----------



## noocelo (7. September 2017)

die schreiberlinge gieren nach skandalen und skandälchen; gibt man am besten ungefähr nix drauf.


----------



## karthäuser (7. September 2017)

Zitat ADFC:
Seitens der Veranstalter war man sich keiner Schuld bewusst. „Natürlich haben wir zuvor recherchiert, weil in jedem Bundesland die Regelungen unterschiedlich sind“, sagt Gerhard Baumgärtel, Sprecher der Stadtteilgruppe Beuel und damaliger Führer der Gruppe. Dass es für das Siebengebirge einen Wegeplan und strikte Regeln gebe, habe er nicht gewusst. „Es stand nirgends ein Schild, dass das verboten ist.“ Er sieht da ein Informationsdefizit.

Das seh ich auch so


----------



## Jaerrit (7. September 2017)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Sprecher der Stadtteilgruppe Beuel



Ist ja logisch das der Kollege davon nix weiß, Beuel ist ja extremst weit entfernt, da kann man ihm das schon abnehmen noch nie von irgendwelchen Regularien gehört zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (7. September 2017)

karthäuser schrieb:


> So so der ADFC
> 
> Dass das Thema Mountainbiker derzeit wieder einmal besonders im Fokus steht, hat mit einer geführten Fahrradtour zu tun, die der Allgemeine Deutsche Fahrrad Club (ADFC) angeboten hatte


... in Zusammenarbeit mit dem General Anzeiger, der die Tour später in seinem Sommerprogramm veröffentlichen wollte ...


----------



## sibu (7. September 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ist ja logisch das der Kollege davon nix weiß, Beuel ist ja extremst weit entfernt, da kann man ihm das schon abnehmen noch nie von irgendwelchen Regularien gehört zu haben


und wahrscheinlich kennt er noch nicht mal die Regelung vor seiner Haustür im Ennert.


----------



## goegolo (7. September 2017)

Der GA-Artikel steht nicht zufällig im Zusammenhang mit dem GA-Wandertag?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. September 2017)

... das Photo über dem Artikel ist wirklich eine sehr, sehr schlechte Idee; viel blöder geht es ja kaum ...


----------



## noocelo (7. September 2017)

stimmt! aber: geschenkt! der fotograf ist ein ex-stecher der schreibertante den sie noch mag, besser: mitleid mit ihm hat und ihm deswegen bei gelegenheit immer noch einen job zuschiebt, damit er seinen alten klapprigen porsche nicht verkaufen muss um den unterhalt aus erster ehe zu bezahlen. weiterer vorteil: hin und wieder fällt für ihn bei solchen schuhdings noch watt zum vögeln ab. fazit: alle fröhlich.


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... das Photo über dem Artikel ist wirklich eine sehr, sehr schlechte Idee; viel blöder geht es ja kaum ...



wieso, ziel wurde doch erreicht - mtbler schrecken IMMER die fußgänger auf. ob mit oder ohne klingel, ob auf schmalen oder breiten wegen, selbst der anblick des bikes auf dem dach des autos sorgt so schon für dicken hals.


----------



## noocelo (7. September 2017)

ein bisschen respekt schadet nie.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. September 2017)

Eine entsprechende Mail ist an den GA unterwegs... Schade das ich das da mit dem Foto nocht nicht wusste das das nicht mehr verwendet werden sollte...


----------



## Lurschman (7. September 2017)

Zufälliger Weise hatte ich heute früh auf meiner Tour zwei Begegnungen an kritischen Stellen. Am Nonnenstromberg (rauf) und Petersberg (runter)
Jeweils ne kleine Wandergruppe aber ein freundliches Guten Morgen und Danke haben wohl einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. September 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schade das ich das da mit dem Foto nocht nicht wusste das das nicht mehr verwendet werden sollte


Das Foto wird schon seit 2010 benutzt. Ich glaube nicht an die Stechergeschichte.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. September 2017)

Meinte auch eher das man übereingekommen ist das nicht zu verwenden...


----------



## RoDeBo (7. September 2017)

Bei dem Thema könnt ich ja regelmäßig brechen!

"Verständnis bringt er hingegen dafür auf, „dass die gekennzeichneten Fahrradwege im Siebengebirge nicht gerade der Traum eines Mountainbikers“ seien, da sie breit und befestigt sind.

„Andererseits mussten wir so handeln, denn auf den engeren Wegen kann es leicht zu Konflikten mit Wanderern kommen“, so Lindlar. Er plädiert daher für reizvolle und attraktive Parcours für die Anhänger der Trendsportart – „aber im Siebengebirge ist dafür einfach kein Platz“."

...warum nicht dann einen Teil einfach auch mal für Wanderer sperren?...sind auch nicht nur eine Wohltat für die Wildtiere. Und in Windeck werden die Wildtiere auch fröhlicher sein, MT-ler oder Wanderer oder wen auch immer zu treffen.

"„Die Tiere werden gestört, Altholzbestände – Rückzugsort für unzählige Lebewesen – zerstört und der Waldboden zerfahren, so dass sich keine waldtypische Krautschicht mehr bilden kann“, beschreibt der Kreis die Auswirkungen, wenn sich gerade Mountainbiker nicht an die Verbote handeln."

..und auch da immer wieder dieselbe Leier...
Dass grade bspw. zwischen Weil- und Stenzelberg ein schmaler Weg im Rahmen von Holzarbeiten zu einer groben breiten Schneise verwüstet wurde ist wohl Schutz des Waldes 

Zugegeben auch selten dämlich, sich als ADFC auf Unwissenheit zu berufen!


----------



## talybont (8. September 2017)

Hmm, ich sehe gerade, Chef des VVS ist H P Lindlar, ehemaliger RP und Landrat, und ehem. Lehrer an meiner Schule. Habe ihn als ziemlich stur in Erinnerung.


----------



## sibu (8. September 2017)

Weniger direkt zum Wegeplan, aber vielleicht in der generellen Argumentation hilfreich ist eine schweizer Beobachtung.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Hmm, ich sehe gerade, Chef des VVS ist H P Lindlar, ehemaliger RP und Landrat, und ehem. Lehrer an meiner Schule. Habe ihn als ziemlich stur in Erinnerung.


Ja den Eindruck macht mir der wicht auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (8. September 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Zugegeben auch selten dämlich, sich als ADFC auf Unwissenheit zu berufen!


Soll der ADFC sagen, dass die Tour _vorsätzlich _gegen geltendes Recht durchgeführt wurde? Das wäre m.e. dämlich.



RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...und der Waldboden zerfahren, so dass sich keine waldtypische Krautschicht mehr bilden kann“, beschreibt der Kreis...


Leider schon wieder die Behauptung, dass MTB querfeldein praktiziert wird. Dabei geht es gar nicht ohne gleich das Risiko einzugehen, das Schaltwerk abzureißen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Leider schon wieder die Behauptung, dass MTB querfeldein praktiziert wird. Dabei geht es gar nicht ohne gleich das Risiko einzugehen, das Schaltwerk abzureißen.



Denjenigen der sowas behauptet sollte mal mal versuchen lassen nur 200m im Wald Querfeldein fahren zu lassen. Er wird schnell merken wie schwachsinnig seine Behauptung ist. Nicht das man sich das Schaltwerk abreisst... man ist auch ständig sturzgefährdet, es ist Mega anstrengend und dazu: es macht keinen Spass.

Abgesehen davon macht ein Harvester in 10 min. mehr Schaden als 1000 MTBler in 10 Jahren


----------



## mw.dd (8. September 2017)

> Ziel war es damals, zum einen das doch für ein Naturschutzgebiet sehr dichte Wegenetz etwas auszudünnen, um Ruheräume für das Wild und Platz für die neuen Wildnisgebiete zu schaffen.



Man entwickelt einen Wegeplan, der für einen wesentlichen Teil der Besucher nur unattraktive Wege bereithält sowie die Besucher auf weniger Wegen konzentriert und wundert sich dann, dass die konfliktträchtigen Begegnungen zunehmen und Verbote nicht beachtet werden


----------



## RoDeBo (8. September 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Weniger direkt zum Wegeplan, aber vielleicht in der generellen Argumentation hilfreich ist eine schweizer Beobachtung.



das möge man jedem ans Herz legen...


----------



## RoDeBo (8. September 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/region/siebengebirge/koenigswinter/Mountainbiker-sorgen-für-Ärger-im-Siebengebirge-article3646109.html



Was war da eigentlich der Auslöser? ...wird ja nicht mal so richtig erwähnt...


----------



## sibu (8. September 2017)

Aus der Ortsgruppe Beuel hat jemand eine Tour angeboten / geführt, die "verbotene" Wegen enthält. Ob die Tour nur als Entwurf geplant, zur Probe gefahren (eventuell sogar für die General-Anzeiger Sport-Sommer-Serie?) oder richtig durchgeführt wurde, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden. Jedenfalls hat wohl jemand beim VVS gemeckert, und dann hat die Story es als Aufmacher in den GA mit dem uralten Bild aus dem Archiv geschafft.


----------



## on any sunday (9. September 2017)

Das Bild aus dem Artikel wird immer wieder gern verwendet. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auf-ein-gutes-miteinander-ala-forstamt-rhein-sieg-erft.647705/


----------



## noocelo (9. September 2017)

ist ja auch praktisch. dann hat man schneller feierabend.


----------



## Chemtrail (9. September 2017)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Was war da eigentlich der Auslöser? ...wird ja nicht mal so richtig erwähnt...



Es braucht gar keinen echten Auslöser. Nun ja der General-Anzeiger ist ein dilettantisches Schmierblatt auf dem Niveau einer Schülerzeitung, alle paar Wochen schaue ich mal rein und entdecke im Lokalteil sehr oft Artikel ohne jegliches öffentliches Interesse in denen der Autor ganz offensichtlich seinen persönlich Unmut kund tut ohne dies als Meinung zu kennzeichnen.

In meinen Augen ist der GA kein ernstzunehmendes Medium, was auch daran liegt dass mir vor ein paar Jahren als ich noch als Student gekellnert habe eine Witzfigur vom GA damit gedroht hat (oder es zumindest versucht) er könne ja auch im General Anzeiger darüber berichten dass sein gewünschtes Getränk aktuell leider aus ist, das wäre schon mal passiert (Skandal). Damit wollte er sich vor ein paar unansehnlichen Frauen profilieren, der Checker.

Ich habe ihn erst mal ausgelacht, ihm ausführlich meine Meinung über die Qualitäten seines Schmierblattes gesagt und die Damen fanden mich wohl witziger und netter. Leider waren sie immer noch überaus unansehnlich.

Er ist geblieben, hat etwas anderes getrunken und sich bedeckt gehalten.
(ich hoffe er liest das, er hat diese Blamage ganz sicher nicht vergessen, hehe)
Anstatt deprimiert zu sein dass es nur für ein Provinzblatt gereicht hat halten sich einige von denen ernsthaft für cool und bilden sich ein irgendeine Macht zu haben.

Immerhin gibt es ja nur den Lokalteil der selbst erstellt wird, der Rest ist nur das typische Copy and Paste Inferno dass sich heutzutage Journalismus nennt und ungefiltert die Meldungen der Presseagenturen weiter gibt.

Dieser Kommentar von mir wäre sicher Problemlos ein "Artikel" im Lokalteil geworden, nur mit weniger Fehlern.


----------



## noocelo (9. September 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> (...) und ungefiltert die Meldungen der Presseagenturen aufgeblasen mit bisschen heißer luft weiter gibt.


jetzedle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (9. September 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> jetzedle!



Hehe, einverstanden. Danke für die Ergänzung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Es braucht gar keinen echten Auslöser. Nun ja der General-Anzeiger ist ein dilettantisches Schmierblatt auf dem Niveau einer Schülerzeitung, alle paar Wochen schaue ich mal rein und entdecke im Lokalteil sehr oft Artikel ohne jegliches öffentliches Interesse in denen der Autor ganz offensichtlich seinen persönlich Unmut kund tut ohne dies als Meinung zu kennzeichnen.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist der GA kein ernstzunehmendes Medium, was auch daran liegt dass mir vor ein paar Jahren als ich noch als Student gekellnert habe eine Witzfigur vom GA damit gedroht hat (oder es zumindest versucht) er könne ja auch im General Anzeiger darüber berichten dass sein gewünschtes Getränk aktuell leider aus ist, das wäre schon mal passiert (Skandal). Damit wollte er sich vor ein paar unansehnlichen Frauen profilieren, der Checker.
> 
> ...



Ob der GA ein ernstzunehmenden Medium ist liegt m.M. nach nicht an der Qualität sondern an der Auflage oder ? Ich kann noch so ein mumpitz schreiben wenn es viele lesen verbreiten viele diesen mumpitz ... Oder? 

Und du schreibst für welches Blatt ?


----------



## Chemtrail (9. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ob der GA ein ernstzunehmenden Medium ist liegt m.M. nach nicht an der Qualität sondern an der Auflage oder ? Ich kann noch so ein mumpitz schreiben wenn es viele lesen verbreiten viele diesen mumpitz ... Oder?
> 
> Und du schreibst für welches Blatt ?



Stimmt, nach deiner beeindruckenden Darstellung ist natürlich die Quantität für die Qualität ausschlaggebend und nicht die Qualität. Sorry mein Fehler, hust. Millionen Fliegen können schließlich nicht irren...

Deshalb präferierst du selbstverständlich Deutschlands auflagenstärkste Zeitung, die Bild, welche du bei einem Glas Rotwein im Ohrensessel deiner Privatbibliothek zu lesen pflegst.

So nun komme ich noch mal kurz zu deiner süffisant gemeinten Frage für welches Blatt ich schreibe bzw der "Logik" die dahinter steckt.

Demnach dürftest du z.b erst deine Meinung über ein, sagen wir mal Mountainbike kund tun, nachdem du eines entwickelt, konstruiert und produziert hast.

Ach wie jetzt? Du bist ja sogar schon mal ein Mountainbike gefahren und darfst deshalb mitreden? Jetzt stell dir mal vor, ich hätte sogar schon mal eine Zeitung gelesen. 

Süffisant kann ich auch ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2017)

So intelligent bin  ich leider nicht. Der Hintergrund meiner Frage war ein ganz einfacher: damit ich weiss wo ich vielleicht ein Blatt mit Niveau finde. 

Schade dann verzieh ich mich mal wieder mit GA und Bild in den Ohrensessel und süffisant mir einen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2017)

Hmmm, da zeigt sich dann rasch ein Dauerproblem: MTBler zu solidarisch-gemeinschaftlichem Denken und erst recht Handeln zu bewegen, ist und bleibt schwierig ... OK, ist off topic, höre schon auf.

Zurück zur Sache: Hast Du, S ... (delphi1507), irgendeine Rückmeldung auf deine mail erhalten?


----------



## delphi1507 (10. September 2017)

Nein bis jetzt nicht war bereits ja auch WE...


----------



## bibi1952 (11. September 2017)

Hallo,
gestern hatten wir eine unangenehme Begegnung auf dem Breiberg-Trail. Ein Ehepaar wollte uns die weitere Durchfahrt, bzw. Durchgang mit aller Gewalt verwehren. Erst als noch eine nachfolgende Bikegruppe mit 8 Fahrern kam, konnte es aufgrund der Übernacht weiter gehen.
Da ich mich beim Autofahrern auch nicht immer an die STVO halte, werde ich weiterhin alle Wege im Siebengebirge mit dem Bike befahren oder erwandern. Dafür nehme ich ein Verwarngeld in Kauf, wenn ich von der Polizei erwischt werde.


----------



## Geplagter (11. September 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Da ich mich beim Autofahrern auch nicht immer an die STVO halte, werde ich weiterhin alle Wege im Siebengebirge mit dem Bike befahren oder erwandern. Dafür nehme ich ein Verwarngeld in Kauf, wenn ich von der Polizei erwischt werde.


Diese Aussage muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Wenn jeder in diesem Land so denken und handeln würde, hätten wir sicherlich ganz besondere Zustände. Solche Helden erweisen nicht zuletzt durch das offizielle Posten ihrer ignoranten Lebenseinstellung unserem Sport und der Situation im 7GB einen Bärendienst. Da müssen wir uns wirklich nicht wundern, wenn wir als Radfahrer ausgegrenzt werden. Das ist pure Provokation und wird genau das Gegenteil dessen zur Folge haben, was wir uns alle wünschen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. September 2017)

Am besten, wir stellen uns gegenseitig alle an den Pranger, damit sich GA und andere Schmierenfinke und sonstige _Vögel_ hämisch die Schmierpfoten reiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (11. September 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Am besten, wir stellen uns gegenseitig alle an den Pranger, damit sich GA und andere Schmierenfinke und sonstige _Vögel_ hämisch die Schmierpfoten reiben...


Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Es sind aber genau solche Aussagen und Handlungen wie die von bibi1952, auf die sich der GA-Artikel bezieht. Wir sollten uns dringend vor Augen führen, dass es nur miteinander geht und reine Provokation lediglich das Gegenteil bewirkt. Ich würde es wirklich bedauern, wenn die Ignoranz bestimmter Leute dazu führt, dass ich als jemand der stets um einen Konsens mit Wanderern und Spaziergängern bemüht ist, unter den Folgen solch kpl. sinnfreier Aktionen zu leiden hätte.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. September 2017)

Fangen wir doch erst mal an, uns ehrlich zu machen: Bitte mal alle "Hier" schreiben, die in einem 20-Km-Radius zum 7GB wohnen und die nun nicht mehr dort fahren.
_Schreiben _kann man viel...


----------



## noocelo (11. September 2017)

eben. überdies darf bis muss bezweifelt werden, dass die gegenseite tatsächlich an einem auf fakten und gehirn-basierten konsens ernsthaftes interesse hegt oder – das gedankenspiel erlaub' ich mir – ob es unter dem deckmäntelchen fragwürdiger gesetze und regelungen nur darum geht, alte ordnungen auf biegen und brechen aufrecht zu erhalten ...? oder anderes fomuliert: es könnte ja sein, dass da ein paar alte männer sitzen, die sich lange kennen und einfach keinen bock auf uns haben und die versuchen im rahmen ihres persönlichen und beruflichen einflusses ihre ureigenen interessen durchzudrücken. und es soll eben auch leute geben, die ein solches selbstredend rein fiktives kasperletheater als reine schikane interpretieren würden, quasi einen fick geben und schlicht ihr ding machen. zur erinnerung: wir reden hier nicht von einer straftat. oder wer lagert in seiner garage nichts außer einem PKW? alles andere ist nämlich strikt untersagt.

ich respektiere und unterstütze (stichwort DIMB) diejenigen, die versuchen mit argumenten gegen dieses bollwerk vorzugehen; nur hab' ich persönlich dafür weder die zeit, das detailwissen noch die nerven. ich hab' einfach bock auf mtb.


----------



## Snowcrash (11. September 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hmmm, da zeigt sich dann rasch ein Dauerproblem: MTBler zu solidarisch-gemeinschaftlichem Denken und erst recht Handeln zu bewegen, ist und bleibt schwierig ...



Wenn man MTBler zu solidarisch-gemeinschaftlichem Denken und Handeln motivieren will, sollte man vielleicht auch mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. Wenn man, beispielsweise, Touren nur noch per E-Mail an einen auserwählten Kreis schickt und sich somit systematisch abgrenzt, erreicht man vermutlich eher das Gegenteil. Ist aber wirklich nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. September 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man MTBler zu solidarisch-gemeinschaftlichem Denken und Handeln motivieren will, sollte man vielleicht auch mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. Wenn man, beispielsweise, Touren nur noch per E-Mail an einen auserwählten Kreis schickt und sich somit systematisch abgrenzt, erreicht man vermutlich eher das Gegenteil. Ist aber wirklich nur so ein Gedanke...


... den ich nachvollziehen kann, weshalb ich nach Möglichkeit jede von mir ausgehende und aus meiner Sicht für einen (halb)offenen Teilnehmerkreis adäquate Tour in ein Forum einstelle, was an meinen häufigen Anfragen nach "Mitfahrern" wohl auch zu erkennen ist. Das soll aber kein "Vorbild" sein, sondern ist aus meiner Sicht eine jedem selbst überlassene Entscheidung, die von den privaten Vorlieben abhängt; auch haben einige biker mit den per Forum gefundenen Mitfahrern nicht nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (von solchen Erlebnissen bin ich allerdings bislang verschont geblieben). Das Problem ist wohl eher die Verlagerung auf Whatsapp als sehr schnelles und sehr bequemes Kommunikationsmittel, was man den Nutzern sicher nicht verübeln kann ...

Ist aber aus meiner Sicht wieder alles off topic (und zudem in den entsprechenden Foren bereits reichlich besprochen worden) und hilft uns nicht unmittelbar dabei, das 7GB angemessen befahren zu können.


----------



## DasLangeElend (11. September 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern hatten wir eine unangenehme Begegnung auf dem Breiberg-Trail. Ein Ehepaar wollte uns die weitere Durchfahrt, bzw. Durchgang mit aller Gewalt verwehren.


Und genau hier landen wir, wenn z.B. der GA solche Artikel verfasst. Damit fühlen sich dann "Hinz und Kunz" dazu bereichtigt, das "Recht" in die eigene Hände zu nehmen. 
Das für ein NSG ein Wegeplan erlassen werden kann (und auch sollte) ist richtig.
Leider auch, dass dieser Wegeplan weit über das Schutzziel des NSG hinausschießt und durch seine Willkür bzw. sogar absichtliche Verdrängung von Benutzergruppen auf unattraktive Randbereiche Konflikte verstärkt oder sogar erst erzeugt, die so gar nicht da gewesen wären.

Die Eskalationsspirale zu beschreiten bringt leider wie so oft gar nichts.

Ein jeder kann den Weg des zivilen Ungehorsams beschreiten, muss dann eben die Konsequenzen seines Handelns akzeptieren (oder hoffen, dass es ihm viele gleich tun uns sich das Unrecht damit ändern lässt). Denn den juristischen Weg gegen diese Verordnung vermag ein einzelner nicht durzustehen. Vorallem als Nichtjurist (was wir wohl fast alle sind).

Ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin auf den bestehenden Wegen des NSG mit dem Rad fahren. Ich benehme mich dabei dann aber sowohl gegenüber der Natur als auch anderen Besuchern so rücksichtsvoll wie nur möglich und beschränke mich auf konfliktarme Zeiten. Damit entfällt die "vergeschobene" Begründung der Verordnung und ich befinde mich zumindest für mich moralisch im Recht (und das ist ja die Grundlage für zivilen Ungehorsam). Wenn jetzt die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung oder der lange Arm des Gesetzes mich dafür bestraft... muss ich damit leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. September 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...gestern hatten wir eine unangenehme Begegnung auf dem Breiberg-Trail...




im frühherbst sonntags bei schönem wetter im 7gb biken - finde den fehler...

sowas hat man vor 15 jahren schon möglichst vermieden, geschweige denn heute mit dem terz um wegeplan, hetzartikel etc.


----------



## Chemtrail (11. September 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern hatten wir eine unangenehme Begegnung auf dem Breiberg-Trail. Ein Ehepaar wollte uns die weitere Durchfahrt, bzw. Durchgang mit aller Gewalt verwehren. Erst als noch eine nachfolgende Bikegruppe mit 8 Fahrern kam, konnte es aufgrund der Übernacht weiter gehen.
> Da ich mich beim Autofahrern auch nicht immer an die STVO halte, werde ich weiterhin alle Wege im Siebengebirge mit dem Bike befahren oder erwandern. Dafür nehme ich ein Verwarngeld in Kauf, wenn ich von der Polizei erwischt werde.



Verstehe aber auch nicht wieso man Sonntags bei bestem Wetter unbedingt ins Siebengebirge fahren muss. Vor allem ausgerechnet während des von Schmierblatt organisierten Wandertages, wenn mit Wochenlanger vorankündigung nochmal eim paar tausend Wanderer mehr als sonst unterwegs sind.

Ihr habt ja förmlich um Konflikte gebettelt. War ne echt miese Idee, um höflich zu bleiben.


----------



## bibi1952 (11. September 2017)

Enrgy schrieb:


> im frühherbst sonntags bei schönem wetter im 7gb biken - finde den fehler...


wir hatten früh kurz nach 10:00 Uhr diese Begegnung und waren um 12:30 Uhr aus dem 7G wieder weg.



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin auf den bestehenden Wegen des NSG mit dem Rad fahren. Ich benehme mich dabei dann aber sowohl gegenüber der Natur als auch anderen Besuchern so rücksichtsvoll wie nur möglich und beschränke mich auf konfliktarme Zeiten. Damit entfällt die "vergeschobene" Begründung der Verordnung und ich befinde mich zumindest für mich moralisch im Recht (und das ist ja die Grundlage für zivilen Ungehorsam). Wenn jetzt die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung oder der lange Arm des Gesetzes mich dafür bestraft... muss ich damit leben.


----------



## karthäuser (11. September 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> wir hatten früh kurz nach 10:00 Uhr diese Begegnung und waren um 12:30 Uhr aus dem 7G wieder weg.



Wanderer. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Sorry aber ihr grabt euch da euer eigenes Grab. Über so viel Dummheit kann man nur stauen.


----------



## karthäuser (11. September 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Verstehe aber auch nicht wieso man Sonntags bei bestem Wetter unbedingt ins Siebengebirge fahren muss. Vor allem ausgerechnet während des von Schmierblatt organisierten Wandertages, wenn mit Wochenlanger vorankündigung nochmal eim paar tausend Wanderer mehr als sonst unterwegs sind.
> 
> Ihr habt ja förmlich um Konflikte gebettelt. War ne echt miese Idee, um höflich zu bleiben.



So isses


----------



## delphi1507 (11. September 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> wir hatten früh kurz nach 10:00 Uhr diese Begegnung und waren um 12:30 Uhr aus dem 7G wieder weg.


Wenn ihr um 0500 gestartet wärt und um 0900 fertig hätte ich den ärger ja noch verstehen können aber an einem Sonntag um eine Zeit wo alle mit Frühstück fertig sind und sich auf die Roten Socken machen, im 7GB zu fahren ist an solchen Situationen und solchen Artikeln schuld..


Und @ trailsurfer habe weniger als 20km und bin dieses Jahr bis zur Kontrolle vielleicht 2-3 Mal im 7GB gefahren, und seit dem garnicht mehr! Gibt zumindest für mich andere attraktivere Gebiete die ich bei gleichen zeit einsatz erreichen kann. Und wo es keine Konflikte gibt...


----------



## on any sunday (11. September 2017)

Oder wenn der Untergrund die restlichen Besucher abschreckt.  Halt Schade um ein Gebiet, das auf kleinem Raum jede Menge schöne Trails geboten hat, leider auch jede Menge Höhenmeter.


----------



## noocelo (11. September 2017)

off-season beschde!


----------



## delphi1507 (11. September 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> off-season beschde!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 642687


Off season? Gibt es doch nicht... Außer bei mehr als +35°C...


----------



## noocelo (11. September 2017)

ich präzidingenskirchen: _off_ für die anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mig23 (11. September 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr um 0500 gestartet wärt und um 0900 fertig hätte ich den ärger ja noch verstehen können aber an einem Sonntag um eine Zeit wo alle mit Frühstück fertig sind und sich auf die Roten Socken machen, im 7GB zu fahren ist an solchen Situationen und solchen Artikeln schuld..
> 
> 
> Und @ trailsurfer habe weniger als 20km und bin dieses Jahr bis zur Kontrolle vielleicht 2-3 Mal im 7GB gefahren, und seit dem garnicht mehr! Gibt zumindest für mich andere attraktivere Gebiete die ich bei gleichen zeit einsatz erreichen kann. Und wo es keine Konflikte gibt...


Als Neuling im 7GB würden mich deine Alternativen im Umkreis interessieren. Gerne auch per PN. Ich habe "leider" nur 3 km bis zum 7GB - da fällt es einem schwer nicht Mal eben hoch zu fahren.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G Play mit Tapatalk


----------



## zett78 (12. September 2017)

Hier wurde ja bereits thematisiert, dass man Sonntags nicht ins 7GB zum biken sollte. 

Und wer sich dann noch an genau diesem letzten Sonntag aufs Rad schwingt, dem kann wirklich nicht mehr geholfen werden!!!
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...andertag-im-Siebengebirge-article3647946.html


Wie @on any sunday schreibt, antizyklisch fahren!!!


----------



## talybont (12. September 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern hatten wir eine unangenehme Begegnung auf dem Breiberg-Trail. Ein Ehepaar wollte uns die weitere Durchfahrt, bzw. Durchgang mit aller Gewalt verwehren. Erst als noch eine nachfolgende Bikegruppe mit 8 Fahrern kam, konnte es aufgrund der Übernacht weiter gehen.
> Da ich mich beim Autofahrern auch nicht immer an die STVO halte, werde ich weiterhin alle Wege im Siebengebirge mit dem Bike befahren oder erwandern. Dafür nehme ich ein Verwarngeld in Kauf, wenn ich von der Polizei erwischt werde.


Lieber Gott, bitte lasse Hirn oder Pflastersteine vom Himmel regnen: Hauptsache du triffst!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2017)

Eigentlich schade ... jemand fährt Sonntags Rad und erntet dafür nur Spott und Hohn.
Statt konstruktiv zu sein und ihn vielleicht zu bitten das vielleicht in Zukunft zu überdenken und dabei auch aufzeigen wieso wird er als doof hingestellt !

Eigentlich schade ... jemand fährt Sonntags Rad und erntet dafür nur Spott und Hohn.
Denn eigentlich wäre es doch optimal wenn jeder überall zu jeder Zeit fahren könnte was er will oder?
Aber da wir eine Gesellschaft aus Egomanen geworden sind und sich jeder selbst der nächste ist wird das ein ewiger Wunschtraum bleiben. Denn solange sich nicht ALLE ( hüben wie drüben ) gegenseitig Respekt auf dem Trail zollen so lange wird es immer Verbote und Wegemanagement geben. Und so lange wird der Sonntags auf Trails fahrende wohl ewig der Buhmann bleiben !


----------



## Geplagter (12. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade ... jemand fährt Sonntags Rad und erntet dafür nur Spott und Hohn.
> Statt konstruktiv zu sein und ihn vielleicht zu bitten das vielleicht in Zukunft zu überdenken und dabei auch aufzeigen wieso wird er als doof hingestellt !
> 
> Eigentlich schade ... jemand fährt Sonntags Rad und erntet dafür nur Spott und Hohn.
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Natürlich ist es schön, wenn jemand an einem Sonntag mit dem Rad fährt, sich aber an einem Sonntag bei gutem Wetter ins 7GB zu begeben, wenn am gleichen Tag auch noch ein Wandertag stattfindet und dann auf für Radfahrern gesperrten Wegen/Trails zu fahren ist sicherlich nicht sonderlich klug. Wenn ich mir dann auch noch einen Streit mit Wanderern leiste und darauf bestehe, weiterhin für mich gesperrte Wege/Trails illegal zu befahren, ist das eigentlich ein nicht vermeidbares Reslutat und kann zwangsläufig nur dazu führen, dass man Mountainbiker als wenig rücksichtsvolle Mitmenschen wahrnimmt, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Man kann sicherlich über Sinn und Unsinn der Regeln/Wegeplann stundenlang diskutieren, es ändert aber nichts daran, dass ein solches Verhalten wenig zielführend ist. Einige einsichtige Biker scheinen ja mittlerweile durchaus verstanden zu haben, dass Konfrontation nicht das Mittel der Wahl ist und weichen daher auf ruhigere Zeiten aus.


----------



## on any sunday (12. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und so lange wird der Sonntags auf Trails fahrende wohl ewig der Buhmann bleiben !



Wer am Rand der Welt wohnt, kann das natürlich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## talybont (12. September 2017)

Wer sich damit brüstet, Verordnungen bewusst zu ignorieren, und das öffentlich, tja......
Ich kann mein MTB auf jeden Fall zu Hause lassen, wenn ich meine Eltern besuche.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wer am Rand der Welt wohnt, kann das natürlich nicht nachvollziehen.



Wenn's den  Nationalpark Eifel nicht gäbe würde ich dir recht geben.



talybont schrieb:


> Wer sich damit brüstet, Verordnungen bewusst zu ignorieren, und das öffentlich, tja......
> Ich kann mein MTB auf jeden Fall zu Hause lassen, wenn ich meine Eltern besuche.



Das stimmt, das hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Wenns nun mal gesperrt ist dann ists halt so, dann sollte man sich auch dran halten, ebenso im Strassenverkehr  Ich zielte eigentlich mehr drauf ab das es doch für uns alle am schönsten wäre wenn sowas überhaupt nicht erwähnenswert wäre da eh alles frei zum fahren ...ja ja ich träume weiter


----------



## Redfraggle (12. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn's den  Nationalpark Eifel nicht gäbe würde ich dir recht geben.
> 
> 
> 
> Das stimmt, das hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Wenns nun mal gesperrt ist dann ists halt so, dann sollte man sich auch dran halten, ebenso im Strassenverkehr  Ich zielte eigentlich mehr drauf ab das es doch für uns alle am schönsten wäre wenn sowas überhaupt nicht erwähnenswert wäre da eh alles frei zum fahren ...ja ja ich träume weiter



Fahr nach Ainsa in Urlaub,da darfst Du fast überall fahren.Schilder erinnern nur an gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und die hiesige Wildschweinjagd!Außerdem ist das Wetter viel besser!
Grüße aus den sonnigen Pyrenäen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2017)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Fahr nach Ainsa in Urlaub,da darfst Du fast überall fahren.Schilder erinnern nur an gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und die hiesige Wildschweinjagd!Außerdem ist das Wetter viel besser!
> Grüße aus den sonnigen Pyrenäen!



.... wenns nich so weit wäre  aber zum Glück gibt's ja neben dem 7Gb auch in NRW und RLP genug andere schöne Sachen die man machen kann.


----------



## sibu (16. September 2017)

Da ich das Siebengebirge jeden Arbeitstag durchquere, habe ich am Wochenende nicht so unbedingt den Drang, dort zu fahren. Wenn wenig los ist, interessiert es allenfalls die Wildsau, wer da kommt. Die Wanderer werden freundlich gegrüßt, sie grüßen zurück. An den Breibergen bin ich erstaunt angeschaut worden, weil ich die Wanderer habe passieren lassen, und habe ein Dankeschön bekommen. Sie haben wohl schon anderes erlebt.

Eine Sache sollte bei der Diskussion, wo und wann es sinnvoll ist, zu fahren, nicht übersehen: Die Stimmung, die der GA verbreitet, wird von Entscheidungsträgern auch wahrgenommen, und hier bahnt sich mehr an: Der VVS wird die Trägerschaft über das Siebengebirge und damit Wegeerhalt und -kontrolle abgeben. An seine Stelle tritt der Landkreis, und der hat Geld und wird Personal einstellen, das den Wegeplan überwachen wird. So gesehen kam der Artikel zu einer ungünstigen Zeit. Denn dann gibt es nicht mehr "nur" Diskussionen mit einfachen Wanderern, oder vom Kreis ernannten ehrenamtlichen Kontrolleuren (ohne besondere Befugnisse), sondern eben hauptamtlichen Rangern, die einen ordentlichen Strafzettel ausstellen -wie es im Nationalpark Eifel aussieht, kann @schraeg wohl berichten. Die bisher im 7gebirge aufgerufenen 45 € beim ersten Mal (fahrlässig auf falschem Weg erwischt) werden bei einem zweiten Mal anders ausfallen (Vorsatz, und das kann schon mal den doppelten Preis bedeuten), und bei weiteren Wiederholungen können noch ganz andere Sachen anstehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> wie es im Nationalpark Eifel aussieht, kann
> 
> @schraeg wohl berichten



Also das Ranger im NP Bußgelder aufgerufen haben ist mir nicht bekannt, ich wiess aber das es vor zwei/drei Jahren auch schon Aktionen zusammen mit der Polizei gegeben hat. Da hat man die Leute am Trailausgang abgefischt und Verwarngelder gegeben, wie hoch die allerdings waren einzieht sich auch meiner Kenntnis.

Begegnungen mit Rangern die ich bisher auf Trails hatte waren 3 Stück. Jedes mal auf anderen Pfaden. 2 mal wurde ich "belehrt" mit dem Hinweis das es bald teuer werden würde ... das letzte mal mussten wir hinter einem Ranger einen ca. 1km langen Pfad bis ins Tal hinunterschieben. Belehrt hat der uns natürlich auch. Habe mich aber auch nie mit denen ans diskutieren gegeben, bin immer einsichtig und kooperativ gewesen. Diskutieren bringt da eh nichts. Unter der Woche interessiert das hier mittlerweile auch niemanden mehr,da sieht man auch nie jemanden, aber am Wochenende wird schon noch kontrolliert


----------



## RoDeBo (17. September 2017)

Wär ja eigentlich auch eine Lösungsmöglichkeit - wenn auch eher B-Lösung: unter der Woche egal wer wo fährt und läuft, am Wochenende Wegeplan...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. September 2017)

Mit der Lösung könnten wohl alle Biker leben will WE war schön immer Mist... 
Denke aber das werden die Natur kaputtschützer schon zu verhindern wissen...


----------



## RoDeBo (17. September 2017)

ich fürchte auch...wäre ja zu einfach und nachvollziehbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiklasR (17. September 2017)

So.. liebe Zweiradfreunde.. ich habe lange nichts verlauten lassen, die wichtigsten Dinge habe ich ja erzählt, meinem Unmut darüber jedoch hier keinen Raum gegeben, so sehr ich könnte.. Ständig lese ich mit und schaue fast täglich wehmütig von meinem Wohnort aus auf die Silhouette der rund 20km entfernt liegenden 7 Berge. Es frustet mich sehr, auch wenn ich (mitunter dank manchen von euch, -Danke ;-) ) - inzwischen die ein oder andere Ausweichmöglichkeit gefunden habe, so fährt immer auch ein mulmiges Gefühl mit, denn das Thema Vorsatz bei "Wiederholungstat" könnte für mich ja nun auch zum Tragen kommen wenn ich woanders in einer Dunkelgrauzone unterwegs bin. So ist es ein Gefühl von gebrandmarkt sein was mir auf den Magen schlägt! Ich wurde illegalisiert, ein Teil meines Lebens, welcher seit eh und je zu mir gehört wurde mir genommen.. Im 7GB bin ich schon als Kind unterwegs gewesen, mit Vater und Rennrad, Ausflüge mit der Schule und später mit Freundin, mit Freunden, Bier, Glühwein, Schlitten und Dirtrad, auf'm Hollandrad mit Kamera und Stativ, ... Und letztlich, nachdem ich mir endlich nochmals ein Waldgerät zugelegt hatte, auch regelmäßig mit diesem dort unterwegs.. Das ist noch kein Jahr her, jede Woche versuchte ich einen halben Tag dort unterwegs zu sein, für Körper und Geist, für viele schöne Ausblicke und die Wahrnehmung der Natur, der Veränderungen der Landschaft durch die Jahreszeiten, um einen freien Kopf zu bekommen und natürlich.. ja, natürlich auch wegen einem ganzen Haufen Endorphine die mir jeder dieser Ausflüge auf dem Silbertablett servierte. Ich lasse niemals Müll zurück, das lauteste ist mein Rad, ich bremse für alles und jeden, grüße stets freundlich, freue mich über Erwiderung und kurze oder auch längere Gespräche mit Artgenossen, doch auch mit Wanderern und Ausflugsgruppen, welche im 7GB nicht selten zustande kamen und ich mich wohl noch lange und positiv an die ein oder andere Begegnung erinnern werde. Aber, -ich bin auch der Mensch der liebend gern alles mitnimmt was da ist, jede Steilwand und jedes Gap, jede Manualpassage und jeden Drop, alles was sich auf den als Wegen erkennbaren Routen anbietet.. selbstverständlich in ständiger Rücksichtnahme, im Gedanken dem guten Miteinander nichts in den Wege stellen zu wollen. Und auch von der "anderen Seite" habe ich viele positive Resonanzen bekommen, deutlich mehr als negative oder ignorierende Blicke. Ich war niemals an einem Samstag oder einem Sonntag dort, der verhängnisvolle Tag war gar der erste Freitag. Es ging in der Woche leider nicht anders und ich brauchte meine Dosis einfach..


Seither bin ich tatsächlich kein einziges Mal mehr dort gewesen...

Tchja.. und jetzt holt mich die Sehnsucht wieder richtig ein.. wie es der Zufall wohl will, arbeite ich im Rahmen eines Ausstellungsprojektes momentan an der Reproduktion von historischen Bildern des 7GB, welche der berühmte, 1964 verstorbene Photograph August Sander hauptsächlich zu Beginn der 1930ger dort aufnahm. Hierfür fertige ich im Auftrag von "Die Photographische Sammlung Köln" der SK Stiftung Kultur, sämtliche digitale Reproduktionen für das Buch an, welches begleitend zu der im November beginnenden Ausstellung erscheinen soll. Die Ausstellung wird bis April im Siebengebirgsmuseum in Königswinter gezeigt und umfasst ca. 60-80 Aufnahmen vom 7GB und näherer Umgebung. Ich weiß, es klingt nicht nur wie Werbung.., aber ich dachte, es wäre sicherlich für den ein oder anderen doch sehr interessant. Ich finde es jedenfalls sehr spannend und würde den ein oder anderen Standpunkt unglaublich gern nochmals mit dem MTB aufsuchen.. man oh man...  Sieht teils gaaanz anders aus.. und doch irgendwie vertraut!

Ich würde ja vorschlagen, dass man nach gemeinsamer Runde mal in die Ausstellung gehen und dort den Plan für die nächste Runde machen könnte... doch nein, -leider nein... :-(

So.. genug gelabert, benehmt euch da draußen, ich drück die Daumen auf gutes Gelingen.. und grüßt mir die Trails ;-) !


----------



## noocelo (18. September 2017)

tl;dr.


----------



## Sporty67 (2. Oktober 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern hatten wir eine unangenehme Begegnung auf dem Breiberg-Trail. Ein Ehepaar wollte uns die weitere Durchfahrt, bzw. Durchgang mit aller Gewalt verwehren. Erst als noch eine nachfolgende Bikegruppe mit 8 Fahrern kam, konnte es aufgrund der Übernacht weiter gehen.
> Da ich mich beim Autofahrern auch nicht immer an die STVO halte, werde ich weiterhin alle Wege im Siebengebirge mit dem Bike befahren oder erwandern. Dafür nehme ich ein Verwarngeld in Kauf, wenn ich von der Polizei erwischt werde.



Gestern traf eine MTB Gruppe von 4 Leut (27 -57 Jahre) rund um den Breibergtrail auf jede Menge Wanderer und eine größere Geländelauftruppe. Ergebnis: Großes Hallo auf allen Seiten....gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, nettes Grüßen und Verständnis für den jeweils anderen.....

Was mir immer öfters auffällt....mürrisch dreinblickende Wanderer reagieren auf freundliches Grüßen völlig irritiert und die finsteren Mienen hellen deutlich auf....

Da ich den Wald aus sämtlichen Blickwinkeln kenne.....Radfahrer, böser Endurofahrer, Wanderer mit Hund UND als Waldbesitzer...lautet mein Motto: Verhalte Dich stets so, dass Du Dir selber jeder Zeit gerne und ungefährdet entgegenkommen kannst...Gilt übrigens nicht nur imWald!

Gruss Sporty

Wo ein Wille da ein Weg...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Oktober 2017)

Mein Motto: Wanderer in Sicht => defensiv-depressiver Fahrstil, aktiv-agressives Grüßen!


----------



## Chemtrail (2. Oktober 2017)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Was mir immer öfters auffällt....mürrisch dreinblickende Wanderer reagieren auf freundliches Grüßen völlig irritiert und die finsteren Mienen hellen deutlich auf....



Das denke ich mir immer bei den CC-Fahrern, egal ob ich mit dem Rad oder mit dem Hund unterwegs bin, nur dass die immer mürrisch dreinblicken, scheint wohl keinen Spaß zu mache was die da tun. Ich grüße zwar immer, aber es kommt fast nie was zurück, beim AM und EN Fahrern ist es genau umgekehrt. Sind wohl so etwas wie die RR Fahrer des Waldes, die im Straßenverkehr ja auch eher selten positiv auffallen. Die mürrischen Wanderer können sich immerhin ein kleines Nicken o.ä abringen.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> ...scheint wohl keinen Spaß zu mache was die da tun...



von spaß war nie die rede, das ist ernsthafter, quälender sport, den diese hammerharten typen ausüben!! 
nicht so pillepalle rumkullern mit 160mm v/h und bergauf von schnecken überholt werden.
klar, daß die nicht gut drauf sind, wenn ihnen so spaßfahrer in schlabberklamotten entgegenkommen und auch noch einen auf kumpel machen und grüßen.


----------



## Trekki (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich meine, es ist weder angebracht noch nützlich, dass die Schubladen aufgemacht werden.
Es ist doch egal, mit welchen 2 Buchstaben sich die Leute schmücken oder geschmückt werden. Das 7GB ist faktisch für alle gesperrt.

Die Sperrung beruht doch nur auf Gerüchten und Lügen. Wahr ist
- ein MTB kann (schon technisch bedingt) nicht durchs Unterholz fahren
- ich habe noch nie einen Wanderer angefahren, kenne keinen MTBler der einen Unfall mit Wanderern verursacht hat
- ein MTB macht nicht mehr (auch nicht weniger) Schaden an den Wegen als Wanderer
- ein irgendwie guckender CC Fahrer schadet keinem Waldbewohner. Auch nicht beim grimmig gucken
- ich fahre nie mit dem Auto ins 7GB (nur hindurch, wenn ich zur A3 will)
- ich sehe ab und zu Wildtiere. Die schauen mich dann nur kurz an und ignorieren mich danach
Vermutlich treffen die drei "ich" Aussagen auf viele MTBler zu.
Die Sperre ist politisch gewollt, von Lobby Gruppen gefördert. Und wir zerfleischen uns gegenseitig.

Unabhängig davon bin ich schon mehrfach von Hunden angefallen worden. Incl. darauf folgenden Besuch im Krankenhaus. Dies ist mir jedoch letztens von einem MTB-Freund als mein privates Problem erklärt worden. Quasi selbst Schuld.


----------



## Geplagter (3. Oktober 2017)

Enrgy schrieb:


> von spaß war nie die rede, das ist ernsthafter, quälender sport, den diese hammerharten typen ausüben!!
> nicht so pillepalle rumkullern mit 160mm v/h und bergauf von schnecken überholt werden.
> klar, daß die nicht gut drauf sind, wenn ihnen so spaßfahrer in schlabberklamotten entgegenkommen und auch noch einen auf kumpel machen und grüßen.


Solche Beiträge sind wenig zielführend und vor allen Dingen auf keinen Fall repräsentativ und entspringen dem Schubladendenken bestimmter Personen, die ihre gefühlte Realität zur einzig wahren Realität erklären wollen.
Ich habe selten einen größeren Blödsinn gelesen und kann nur hoffen, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war.
Was würdet ihr denn sagen, wenn sich die "hammerharten CC-Typen" über die Kniestrümpfe, Wanderhosen, Plattformpedale und Rucksäcke der AM und Enduro-Piloten hier im Forum öffentlich totlachen würden? 
Leute, bitte bleibt auf dem Teppich. Wir fahren alle gemeinsam Fahrrad. Die einen mit viel Federweg, die anderen mit wenig bis gar keinem. Für die Wanderer und die Umwelt sind die zwei Buchstaben, durch die wir uns unterscheiden völlig bedeutungslos. Für uns sollte das Gleiche gelten.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Oktober 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich habe selten einen größeren Blödsinn gelesen und kann nur hoffen, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war.



Es ist halt nicht jedem Geplagten gegeben Ironie oder Sarkasmus zu erkennen, geschweige denn zu verstehen.


----------



## Geplagter (3. Oktober 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Es ist halt nicht jedem Geplagten gegeben Ironie oder Sarkasmus zu verstehen.


Da könntest du richtig liegen. 
Dem Rest meines Beitrags scheinst du aber immerhin zuzustimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (3. Oktober 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge sind wenig zielführend und vor allen Dingen auf keinen Fall repräsentativ und entspringen dem Schubladendenken bestimmter Personen, die ihre gefühlte Realität zur einzig wahren Realität erklären wollen.
> Ich habe selten einen größeren Blödsinn gelesen und kann nur hoffen, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war.
> Was würdet ihr denn sagen, wenn sich die "hammerharten CC-Typen" über die Kniestrümpfe, Wanderhosen, Plattformpedale und Rucksäcke der AM und Enduro-Piloten hier im Forum öffentlich totlachen würden?
> Leute, bitte bleibt auf dem Teppich. Wir fahren alle gemeinsam Fahrrad. Die einen mit viel Federweg, die anderen mit wenig bis gar keinem. Für die Wanderer und die Umwelt sind die zwei Buchstaben, durch die wir uns unterscheiden völlig bedeutungslos. Für uns sollte das Gleiche gelten.



Ich hatte das jetzt als Sarkasmus aufgefasst und fand es eigentlich ganz lustig...


----------



## talybont (3. Oktober 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Da könntest du richtig liegen.
> Dem Rest meines Beitrags scheinst du aber immerhin zuzustimmen.


Du kennst enrgy halt nicht, sonst wüsstest Du, wie das gemeint war.....


----------



## Trekki (3. Oktober 2017)

@Chemtrail , wie war Dein Post #297 gemeint?

Und wenn es auch bei Dir und enrgy als Satire gemeint ist (Wiki -> "*Satire* ist eine Kunstform, mit der Personen, Ereignisse oder Zustände kritisiert, verspottet oder angeprangert werden."), wie wird hier der Zustand im 7GB angeprangert? Denn dies ist das Thema, was hier besprochen wird.

Daher bleibe ich dabei: die Schubladen CC, AM und EN können wir gerne INTERN machen, für's 7GB sind wir alle nur Radfahrer.

Weiterhin bitte ich um eine eigene Schublade für mich. Ich war gerade 2 Wochen lang im Enduro Mode unterwegs und hatte immer eng anliegende Klamotten an und bin mit SPD Klickies gefahren. Ja, es war ganz sicher Enduro, diese EWS Strecken waren dabei. Die Uphills haben mir sogar spass gemacht, zwischendurch und oben habe ich ungrimmig auf die anderen gewartet.

Gruss aus der trekki-Schublade


----------



## zett78 (3. Oktober 2017)

Wirklich bringen tut die geführte Diskussion hier doch nichts, oder?
Ich für meinen Teil bin weiter an wenigen Tagen im Jahr freundlich, besonnen, alleine und schnell im 7GB unterwegs. Außer eine Rotte Wildschweine hatte ich auch noch nie eine unbebliebte Begegnung, außer ein paar quer gelegte Äste [emoji6]


----------



## Chemtrail (4. Oktober 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> @Chemtrail , wie war Dein Post #297 gemeint?
> 
> Und wenn es auch bei Dir und enrgy als Satire gemeint ist (Wiki -> "*Satire* ist eine Kunstform, mit der Personen, Ereignisse oder Zustände kritisiert, verspottet oder angeprangert werden."), wie wird hier der Zustand im 7GB angeprangert? Denn dies ist das Thema, was hier besprochen wird.
> 
> ...




Es war und ist genau so gemeint wie es da steht, basierend auf meinen Erfahrungen im 7Gb in denen ich seit über 20 Jahren mit dem Mtb unterwegs bin und 14 Jahre lange auch direkter Anwohner war. CC Fahrer grüßen praktisch nie, das ist Fakt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jemand der noch nicht mal einen Funken Respekt gegenüber gleichgesinnten zu zeigen bereit ist sich anderen gegenüber sozialer verhält. 

Wenn mir jemand negativ auffiel war es immer ein CC-Fahrer ist ja auch logisch wo sonst sollte ich z.b. als Fußgänger auch Reibungspunkte mit Mountainbikern haben? EN und AM Fahrer heizen halt selten Waldautobahnen runter und fahren dabei Passanten-Slalom. Auf den Trails trifft man doch praktisch nie andere Menschen und falls doch ist man eh dazu gezwungen langsamer zu werden und gegenseitig Rücksicht zu nehmen während es auf der Waldautobahn zumindest vom Platz her möglich ist einfach dran vorbei zu Brettern.

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal dass der eher miese Ruf bei der Wandererfraktion eher auf dem verhalten der (vieler) CC Fahrer fußt weil diese einfach mehr Kontakt mit den Wanderern haben, die sieht man immer, z.b. an sonnigen Sonntagen am Drachenfels (ernsthaft?) etc.

Übrigens werden bei der EWS die Uphills nicht gewertet es wird schon nur die Zeit der Stages bergab gemessen. Also ist es egal wer wie lange oben wartet, entscheidend ist es wie schnell man unten ankommt, und das man sich die Kräfte gut einteilt. Wäre ja auch seltsam wenn ein CC-Fahrer langsamer wieder oben wäre als ein Endurist der seinen Fokus eindeutig auf die Abfahrt und weniger auf die Ausdauer legt.

Übrigens gibt es im 7Gb ohnehin keine Herausforderung die mehr als ein CC-Bike erfordert.

Ich denke die entsprechende Klientel wird sich schon angesprochen fühlen.

Das man jetzt ein "natürlich sind nicht alle CC-Fahrer so" noch explizit erwähnen muss finde ich schon traurig denn so viel Intelligenz hätte ich jedem Menschen zugetraut. Selbstverständlichkeiten müssen nicht extra erwähnt werden.


----------



## marueg (4. Oktober 2017)

Da fällt es mir doch glatt wie Schuppen von den Augen und ich weiß was ich seit mehr als 20 falsch mache...

Memo an mich: Zukünftig nur noch grimmig gucken


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. Oktober 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es im 7Gb ohnehin keine Herausforderung die mehr als ein CC-Bike erfordert.


Oh? Na gut...


----------



## sibu (4. Oktober 2017)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es im 7Gb ohnehin keine Herausforderung die mehr als ein CC-Bike erfordert.
> 
> 
> DasLangeElend schrieb:
> ...


Da hat er Recht, ein Trekking-Rad reicht vollkommen  

Wobei die Wochenend-Konflikte zwischen Rad und Wanderer demnächst noch zunehmen werden, denn wenn Heinz+Gisela ihre Wanderschuhe mit dem E-Bike tauschen, fahren sie damit auf den Wegen, die sowieso schon voll sind, und (nicht nur bergauf) schneller, als sie ihr Rad beherrschen.


----------



## RoDeBo (4. Oktober 2017)

vielleicht ist dann ja auch Heinz vom Forstamt und Gisela aus der Landfrauenvereinigung dabei und sehen ein, dass das Wegekonzept doch nicht ganz passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern hatten wir eine unangenehme Begegnung auf dem Breiberg-Trail. Ein Ehepaar wollte uns die weitere Durchfahrt, bzw. Durchgang mit aller Gewalt verwehren. Erst als noch eine nachfolgende Bikegruppe mit 8 Fahrern kam, konnte es aufgrund der Übernacht weiter gehen.
> Da ich mich beim Autofahrern auch nicht immer an die STVO halte, werde ich weiterhin alle Wege im Siebengebirge mit dem Bike befahren oder erwandern. Dafür nehme ich ein Verwarngeld in Kauf, wenn ich von der Polizei erwischt werde.



Ich habe dies erst jetzt gelesen. In so einem Fall sollte man die Herrschaften darauf aufmerksam machen, dass dies eine Nötigung ist und angezeigt werden kann (ist sogar ein Straftatbestand). Selbst ein Jäger darf noch nicht mal ein Autofahrer der über Waldwege braust anhalten, der hätte das selbe Problem. Dafür bedarf es nämlich hoheitlicher Rechte und das ist dem Förster bzw. der Polizei vorbehalten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Oktober 2017)

Sorry, aber zur Vermeidung weiterer Konfliktfälle und deren Eskalation: So einfach ist das rechtlich nicht; Privatleute haben zwar keine Hoheitsbefugnisse und nur äußerst begrenzt das Recht zu Zwangsanwendungen i.S.d. StPO oder des BGB bzw. der ZPO; aber falls einer der Beteiligten den Weg wiederrechtlich benutzt, können andere Wertungen und Regelungen hinzutreten ... und noch einmal: Konfliktverlagerung auf Einzelfälle und ggf. deren Eskalation helfen uns aus meiner Sicht insgesamt nicht weiter; im Zweifel würde ich zugunsten einer Deeskalation auch von meinem Recht abgehen (was ich auch schon im Wald getan habe).


----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber zur Vermeidung weiterer Konfliktfälle und deren Eskalation: So einfach ist das rechtlich nicht; Privatleute haben zwar keine Hoheitsbefugnisse und nur äußerst begrenzt das Recht zu Zwangsanwendungen i.S.d. StPO oder des BGB bzw. der ZPO; aber falls einer der Beteiligten den Weg wiederrechtlich benutzt, können andere Wertungen und Regelungen hinzutreten



Nein ohne hoheitliches Recht gibt es bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit keine andere Wertung.
Siehe hier, da steht das im Bezug auf Jäger: http://www.jagd-natur-wildtierschüt...ervice_Formulare/Befugnisse_Jäger_Förster.pdf

Wenn mir einer den Weg versperren sollte werde ich ihn darauf hinweisen, dass das den Straftatbestand der Nötigung erfüllt und werde ihn mitteilen nun die Polizei zu rufen um die Anzeige aufzunehmen.

PS. Der Link ist erst Recht interessant falls sich mal ein Jäger aufspielen sollte.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Oktober 2017)

... die Rechtslage kann sich verschieben, falls der Wanderer geltend macht, seinerseits vom biker vom Weg gedrängt und daher (zuerst) "genötigt" worden zu sein; dazu bzw. zudem gibt es noch andere möglicherweise einschlägige Regelungen, die ich aber hier nicht öffentlich diskutieren möchte ...


----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... die Rechtslage kann sich verschieben, falls der Wanderer geltend macht, seinerseits vom biker vom Weg gedrängt und daher (zuerst) "genötigt" worden zu sein; dazu bzw. zudem gibt es noch andere möglicherweise einschlägige Regelungen, die ich aber hier nicht öffentlich diskutieren möchte ...



Lese meinen Link ist schliesslich von einem Rechtsanwalt für die Jäger geschrieben.

... und eine Straftat eines anderen erlaubt dir trotz allem keine Straftat.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Oktober 2017)

Link habe ich gelesen, ist wohl eine grundsätzlich korrekte Stellungnahme von RA Wüst, ändert aber nichts an den Dingen, die ich geschrieben bzw. angedeutet habe; alles weitere können wir aber gerne (besser) telefonisch besprechen Grüße B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (9. Oktober 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Link habe ich gelesen, ist wohl eine grundsätzlich korrekte Stellungnahme von RA Wüst, ändert aber nichts an den Dingen, die ich geschrieben bzw. angedeutet habe; alles weitere können wir aber gerne (besser) telefonisch besprechen Grüße B.


Bist Du selber Anwalt?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Oktober 2017)

... wie gesagt alles weitere direkt...


----------



## noocelo (9. Oktober 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> (...) zudem gibt es noch andere möglicherweise einschlägige Regelungen, die ich aber hier nicht öffentlich diskutieren möchte ...


weshalb?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Oktober 2017)

... gleichfalls gerne direkt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> weshalb?



Ganz einfach weil man so auch die "andere Seite" schlau machen könnte.
Wenn man hier jeden Paragraphen zerkleinert dann liefert man Futter für Kanonen die dann auch auf uns Zielen könnten


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil man so auch die "andere Seite" schlau machen könnte.
> Wenn man hier jeden Paragraphen zerkleinert dann liefert man Futter für Kanonen die dann auch auf uns Zielen könnten


So isses!


----------



## noocelo (10. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil man so auch die "andere Seite" schlau machen könnte.
> Wenn man hier jeden Paragraphen zerkleinert dann liefert man Futter für Kanonen die dann auch auf uns Zielen könnten


geht doch!


----------



## sibu (10. Oktober 2017)

Für die nicht-öffentliche Diskussion gab es noch die interne Unterhaltung in der 7G-Gruppe.


----------



## NiklasR (27. November 2017)

So... Ironie des Lebens.. Anfang des Jahres mein "Rauswurf" aus dem 7GB und nun habe ich seit einiger Zeit beruflich mit einer diese Woche im Siebengebirgsmuseum beginnenden Ausstellung (" -August Sander- Das Gesicht der Landschaft - Rheinland und Siebengebirge) zu schaffen gehabt.. Diese zeigt historische Photographien der Region. Mitunter ein paar Ausblicke, die ihr sicher wiedererkennt ;-) ! Einige Infos und einen kleinen Vorgeschmack findet ihr zum Beispiel hier:  http://www.talking-art.de/event/august-sander-das-gesicht-der-landschaft/  Unten auf der Seite ist auch der offizielle Flyer als PDF abgebildet, umblättern nicht vergessen..


----------



## noocelo (27. November 2017)

funfact: ich hab' mal ein paar jahre neben seinem geburtshaus im westerwald gewohnt und in diesem zug auch ein paar bilder von ihm gesehen. gutes material!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2017)

Das Wohnhaus von noocelo  wo hängt die Gedenktafel?


----------



## noocelo (27. November 2017)

habs korrigiert!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. November 2017)

Vielen Dank für den Tip - und ride on!


----------



## Blades (6. Dezember 2017)

Ohne mir jetzt den gesamten Thread durchgelesen zu haben ...

Ich bin im letzten Jahr aus Bonn weggezogen und mir stellt sich die Frage ob ich bei einem Heimatbesuch noch guten Gewissens das 7GB befahren kann oder ob ich quasi garantiert in eine Kontrolle gerate und blechen muss.
Wie sieht denn die momentane Kontrollsituation im 7Gb aus?

Grüße Blades


----------



## noocelo (6. Dezember 2017)

ohne jetzt deinen gesamten post durchgelesen zu haben: steht im thread.


----------



## sun909 (6. Dezember 2017)

Gutes Gewissen: nein

Kontrollen: wenn du Pech hast, ja...

Im Übrigen davon ausgehen, dass das Forum von der "anderen" Seite durchaus beobachtet wird.

Viel Spaß also im südlichen 7G oder weiter nördlich 

Grüße


----------



## Black-Under (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich fahre regelmäßig im 7G mich hat noch nie jemand kontrolliert. Also keine Panik.
Man kann auch mal unterwegs freundlich Fußgänger fragen ob sie einen Förster gesehen haben. Die meißten die mir begegnet sind haben gesagt "ne ne die Luft ist rein". Es gibt nämlich viele Wanderer die durchaus Verständniss für MTBler haben.
Aber ich fahre ja sowieso nur erlaubte Wege.......


----------



## talybont (6. Dezember 2017)

bei meinen Eltern steht nur noch ein olles RR, MTB bleibt in Wiesbaden. Obwohl, Auge Gottes nach Bruchhausen kann schon was. Müsste auch noch legal sein.

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## sibu (6. Dezember 2017)

Auge Gottes nach Bruchhausen über Rheinhöhenweg ist ein Waldweg im Sinne des dort gültigen Waldgesetzes von Rheinland-Pfalz. Hat also mit Siebengebirge nichts zu tun und ist vollkommen legal, aber langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (7. Dezember 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Auge Gottes nach Bruchhausen über Rheinhöhenweg ist ein Waldweg im Sinne des dort gültigen Waldgesetzes von Rheinland-Pfalz. Hat also mit Siebengebirge nichts zu tun und ist vollkommen legal, aber langweilig.


ich denke, Du kannst Dir vorstellen, dass ich diesen Weg nicht meine [emoji6]

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## sibu (7. Dezember 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> ich denke, Du kannst Dir vorstellen, dass ich diesen Weg nicht meine [emoji6]
> 
> nicht vom Rechner gesendet


Vorstellen kann ich mir viel, fahren weniger, und hier im Forum sollte man wohl keine Geheimtipps vorstellen .


----------



## talybont (7. Dezember 2017)

eben

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## Hoppes (1. Februar 2018)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/region/siebengebirge/koenigswinter/Neuer-Hausherr-für-den-Naturpark-Siebengebirge-article3763450.html?utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook

Ändert das was an der Situation? Vielleicht neue Chance? Oder ist das Unabhängig vom Verbot?


----------



## NiklasR (1. Februar 2018)

Heute im Radio (wdr2) gehört.. : Die Wanderwege sollen ausgebaut und an der Kennzeichnung der Wege gearbeitet werden.. Der Tourismus soll gefördert werden.. . Tchja, die Buskollonen mit den Wanderstiefeln bringen natürlich Geld in die Kassen.. Gastronomie und Touriläden eben..


----------



## noocelo (1. Februar 2018)

es sollen vereinzelt sogar touristen auf MTBs gesehen worden sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2018)

Hoppes schrieb:


> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/region/siebengebirge/koenigswinter/Neuer-Hausherr-für-den-Naturpark-Siebengebirge-article3763450.html?utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook
> 
> Ändert das was an der Situation? Vielleicht neue Chance? Oder ist das Unabhängig vom Verbot?



Der Wegeplan hat(te) mit dem VVS als Träger nichts zu tun.

Den hat die "Behörde" in Köln verbrochen...

Grüße


----------



## sibu (2. Februar 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der Wegeplan hat(te) mit dem VVS als Träger nichts zu tun.
> 
> Den hat die "Behörde" in Köln verbrochen...
> 
> Grüße


Formal ja, den Plan hat die Kölner Behörde einfach verordnet; inhaltlich nein, da hat der VVS bei der Erstellung schon mitgewirkt. 

Der VVS war bisher für die Unterhaltung der Wege zuständig, und bleibt weiterhin der größte Waldeigentümer. Die gebührenpflichtige Kontrolle fällt die in die Zuständigkeit der lokalen Ordnungsämter, Forstbehörde und Polizei. Der Landkreis als neuer Träger hat andere finanzielle Mittel (Zuschüsse z.B. vom Land) und angekündigt, die Wege gemäß Wegeplan aus- bzw. zurückzubauen.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Februar 2018)

Herr Schuster, in seiner Funktion als Landrat, hat vor einigen Monaten in einem Interview in der Lokalzeit
davon gesprochen dafür zu sorgen,daß die Mountainbiker aus dem 7 GB verschwinden.
Ergo kein Vorteil daß der Kreis jetzt Träger ist!


----------



## RoDeBo (5. Februar 2018)

Ach es ist zum kotzen...gibt´s denn politisch irgendwen, der sich vielleicht auch für die MTBler einsetzt? Also jenseits der Interessenvertreter wie DIMB z.B. ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2018)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Ach es ist zum kotzen...gibt´s denn politisch irgendwen, der sich vielleicht auch für die MTBler einsetzt? Also jenseits der Interessenvertreter wie DIMB z.B. ...



a) wird sich das Problem vielleicht mal biologisch lösen, glaub ich aber auch für den KBU Raum wiederum auch nicht dazu wohnen da zu viele ökos !

b) könnte man das selbst versuchen in dem man sich politisch engagiert, quasi heimliche Unterwandrung durch Mountainbiker


----------



## Helltone (6. Februar 2018)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Herr Schuster, in seiner Funktion als Landrat, hat vor einigen Monaten in einem Interview in der Lokalzeit
> davon gesprochen dafür zu sorgen,daß die Mountainbiker aus dem 7 GB verschwinden.
> Ergo kein Vorteil daß der Kreis jetzt Träger ist!


What????? Das ist krass. Leider konnte ich bei der letzten IG DIMB Mitgliedersitzung nicht dabei sein. Weiß jemand ob sich die DIMB einschaltet?


----------



## Black-Under (6. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> a) wird sich das Problem vielleicht mal biologisch lösen, glaub ich aber auch für den KBU Raum wiederum auch nicht dazu wohnen da zu viele ökos !



Das Problem sind nicht die Ökos sondern die Pseudo Ökos, welche meinen sie würden so ökologisch leben und die Ökologie im Wald verstehen. Tun sie aber meißt nicht.
Alleine dass jetzt alle Fichtenwälder weg sollen. Keiner bedenkt dass sich dort einige Tierarten angesiedelt haben die Fichtenwälder benötigen um zu überleben. Das Viehzeug geht nach Kahlschlag alles zu Grunde. Weitsicht ist oft ein Problem bei Pseudo Ökos. 

Im 7G haben sie ja am Stenzelberg auch das Klettern verboten, früher konnte man dort an einem sonnigen Tag ohne Ende Eidechsen bewundern. Heute sieht man keine mehr. Warum? Ganz einfach, Eidechsen benötigen unbewachsene Felsfüße, dass die unbewachsen blieben dafür haben früher die Kletterer gesorgt, heute ist alles mit Brombeeren überwuchert.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die Ökos sondern die Pseudo Ökos, welche meinen sie würden so ökologisch leben und die Ökologie im Wald verstehen. Tun sie aber meißt nicht.
> Alleine dass jetzt alle Fichtenwälder weg sollen. Keiner bedenkt dass sich dort einige Tierarten angesiedelt haben die Fichtenwälder benötigen um zu überleben. Das Viehzeug geht nach Kahlschlag alles zu Grunde. Weitsicht ist oft ein Problem bei Pseudo Ökos.
> 
> Im 7G haben sie ja am Stenzelberg auch das Klettern verboten, früher konnte man dort an einem sonnigen Tag ohne Ende Eidechsen bewundern. Heute sieht man keine mehr. Warum? Ganz einfach, Eidechsen benötigen unbewachsene Felsfüße, dass die unbewachsen blieben dafür haben früher die Kletterer gesorgt, heute ist alles mit Brombeeren überwuchert.


Ja da gibt es noch mehr Beispiele als nur den stenzelberg .


----------



## sibu (6. Februar 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Im 7G haben sie ja am Stenzelberg auch das Klettern verboten, früher konnte man dort an einem sonnigen Tag ohne Ende Eidechsen bewundern. Heute sieht man keine mehr. Warum? Ganz einfach, Eidechsen benötigen unbewachsene Felsfüße, dass die unbewachsen blieben dafür haben früher die Kletterer gesorgt, heute ist alles mit Brombeeren überwuchert.


Jetzt wird sogar ab und an Geld ausgegeben, damit die Felsen wieder vom Bewuchs befreit werden ...

@schraeg Die enge Partnerschaft zwischen dem VVS und der (Lokal-)Politik eine sehr lange Tradition. Viele Vorsitzende waren früher in der Lokalpolitik aktiv, und die Städte Köln, Bonn, Honnef und Königswinter und der Landkreis SU sind u.a. geborene Mitglieder des Beirats. Da wird sich so schnell nichts ändern.

Falls jemand drüber nachdenkt, Mitglied zu werden: Beitrag sind 25 € im Jahr, und es gibt derzeit 1.800 Mitglieder. Wie stark ist die IMDB in KBU?

Wo wir im Thread eigentlich bei Verbot und Sperrungen sind: Einige eingezogene, aber bisher noch befahr-, äh, begehbare Wege haben durch den Sturm stark gelitten: Der Butterweg und eine Weg runter nach Bad Honnef. Da wird wohl niemand mehr aufräumen.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sogar ab und an Geld ausgegeben, damit die Felsen wieder vom Bewuchs befreit werden ...
> 
> 
> Wo wir im Thread eigentlich bei Verbot und Sperrungen sind: Einige eingezogene, aber bisher noch befahr-, äh, begehbare Wege haben durch den Sturm stark gelitten. Da wird wohl niemand mehr aufräumen.



Zum ersten, das war ja einer der Gründe warum die Stadt das an den DAV abtreten wollte, die Kosten für die Freistellung...

Zum 2. Da freut sich der Forst doch, da braucht der die Wege nicht mehr zu schmeißen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (6. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zum ersten, das war ja einer der Gründe warum die Stadt das an den DAV abtreten wollte, die Kosten für die Freistellung...
> .



Ja aber die Einschränkungen für den Kletterbetrieb waren so heftig dass der DAV das abgelehnt hat.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ja aber die Einschränkungen für den Kletterbetrieb waren so heftig dass der DAV das abgelehnt hat.


Da hast du gänzlich Flasche Infos! Mehr aber per PN...


----------



## Black-Under (6. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da hast du gänzlich Flasche Infos! Mehr aber per PN...


Hmm die aktuelle Stellungnahme vom DAV sagt tatsächlich etwas anderes. Ich bin mir aber sicher dass es dazu mal andere Infos vom DAV gab. (bin ja Mitglied)


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Hmm die aktuelle Stellungnahme vom DAV sagt tatsächlich etwas anderes. Ich bin mir aber sicher dass es dazu mal andere Infos vom DAV gab. (bin ja Mitglied)


Meine Infos sind von Personen die da involviert waren... 
Die Stadt wollte das der DAV übernimmt um die unterhaltung, besonders das freistellen und andere Pflege und Lenkungsmaßnahmen abgegeben zu können. 
Das ganze war unterschriftsreif und sollte in einer Sitzung unterschrieben werden und dort platzte wohl ein Herr rein der meinte er sei übergangen worden und es würde überhaupt nix unterschrieben.... Und dass war es dann für den stenzelberg....


----------



## sibu (7. Februar 2018)

Ganz ohne Zusammenhang zu den bisherigen Beiträgen ein aktueller Artikel aus dem General-Anzeiger:
Der VVS-Vorsitzende hat das Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen, auch, aber nicht nur, wegen seiner Tätigkeit für den VVS.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Zusammenhang zu den bisherigen Beiträgen ein aktueller Artikel aus dem General-Anzeiger:
> Der VVS-Vorsitzende hat das Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen, auch, aber nicht nur, wegen seiner Tätigkeit für den VVS.


Zitat " er hat nie weggesehen wenn es darum ging zu helfen"

Vielleicht sollten die MTB'ler auch Mal um Hilfe bitten.... [emoji23]


----------



## Black-Under (7. Februar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Zusammenhang zu den bisherigen Beiträgen ein aktueller Artikel aus dem General-Anzeiger:
> Der VVS-Vorsitzende hat das Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen, auch, aber nicht nur, wegen seiner Tätigkeit für den VVS.


Da kenne ich aber ein paar Streetworker die hätten das eher verdient.....


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Da kenne ich aber ein paar Streetworker die hätten das eher verdient.....


Das hatten wohl viele eher verdient wie der Typ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Zusammenhang zu den bisherigen Beiträgen ein aktueller Artikel aus dem General-Anzeiger:
> Der VVS-Vorsitzende hat das Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen, auch, aber nicht nur, wegen seiner Tätigkeit für den VVS.



Seine ehrenamtliche Arbeit in Vereinen in allen Ehren .... aber ich bekomme immer brechreiz wenn ich lese das sich Politiker selbst beweihräuchernd für ihre Verdienste in der Politik belobigen ! DAS IST DEREN JOB !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Februar 2018)

Demnächst wird bestimmt eine oberamtliche Oberaufseherstelle für in und um Würselen freigemacht.


----------



## qwertzui1998 (2. April 2018)

Mal wieder ein schöner Artikel

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook


----------



## Helltone (3. April 2018)

qwertzui1998 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein schöner Artikel
> 
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook


Vielen Dank. Wertvollster Satz in dem negativen und belehrenden Artikel „Der Grundsatz gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gelte hier wie in allen anderen Lebensbereichen.“ So sollte es sein. Wo wurden denn die Schanzen gebaut? Total assi.


----------



## Geplagter (3. April 2018)

Helltone schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Wertvollster Satz in dem negativen und belehrenden Artikel „Der Grundsatz gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gelte hier wie in allen anderen Lebensbereichen.“ So sollte es sein. Wo wurden denn die Schanzen gebaut? Total assi.


Was bitte ist an dem Artikel negativ? Da wurde in sachlicher Art und Weise noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, welche Rechte und vor allen Dingen Pflichten man als Waldbesucher im Naturschutzgebiet 7-Gebirge hat. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass vielen hier solche Artikel nur deshalb nicht gefallen, weil sie einen Umstand beschreiben, den man nicht akzeptieren kann oder will.
Dass es mit der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme insbesondere durch Radfahrer gegenüber Fußgängern nicht wirklich gut funktioniert kann man dagegen an schönen Tagen ausführlich beobachten, was ein Grund dafür ist, dass ich das 7GB zu bestimmten Zeiten aktiv meide.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. April 2018)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an dem Artikel negativ? Da wurde in sachlicher Art und Weise noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, welche Rechte und vor allen Dingen Pflichten man als Waldbesucher im Naturschutzgebiet 7-Gebirge hat.
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass vielen hier solche Artikel nur deshalb nicht gefallen, weil sie einen Umstand beschreiben, den man nicht akzeptieren kann oder will.
> Dass es mit der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme insbesondere durch Radfahrer gegenüber Fußgängern nicht wirklich gut funktioniert kann man dagegen an schönen Tagen ausführlich beobachten, was ein Grund dafür ist, dass ich das 7GB zu bestimmten Zeiten aktiv meide.


Das Problem ist der elende Wegeplan! Der selbst über 100jahre alte Wanderwege für alle Benutzer sperrt! 

Ganz zu schweigen davon  das du einige mehrere Meter breite Forstwege  weder begehen noch  befahren darfst... Und in meinen Augen das illegale in Kraftsetzen eben jenes Planes... 

Eine Aussperrung von Benutzern hat in meinen Augen, keinen Naturschutz nutzen, zumindest nicht wenn es in einem Naheterhilungsgebiet so flächendeckend passiert! 

Es gab eine Bürgerbefragung damals im Zuge des Nationalparks, der eben genau wegen des Wegeplan negativ ausgegangen ist... 
Und nach Ablauf der Frist während man an diese Abstimmung gebunden war, wurde der Plan quasi unverändert durchgedrückt... 
Der Wille des Wählers zählt halt nur bis zum Wahl Abend...


----------



## Geplagter (3. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der elende Wegeplan! Der selbst über 100jahre alte Wanderwege für alle Benutzer sperrt!
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen davon  das du einige mehrere Meter breite Forstwege  weder begehen noch  befahren darfst... Und in meinen Augen das illegale in Kraftsetzen eben jenes Planes...
> 
> ...


Diese Punkte sind mir alle bekannt und ich finde die ganze Sache auch übertrieben.
Darum geht es mir aber gar nicht. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eher kontraproduktiv, wenn hier ständig behauptet wird, dass solche Artikel falsch, irreführend oder unsachlich sind. Das ist schlichtweg falsch, denn dort wird die aktuell zutreffende rechtliche Situation korrekt dargestellt. Das öffentliche Rumgeheule einiger Strategen hier und die zum Teil verunglimpfenden Beschimpfungen der Behörden und ihrer Mitarbeiter ist nicht nur falsch und kontraproduktiv, sondern einfach nur Ausdruck eines verkorksten Rechtsverständnis. Wenn ihr wirklich wollt, dass sich etwas zu unseren Gunsten ändert, geht mit gutem Beispiel voran und haltet euch zu allererst einmal an die Regeln. Dann könnte man die DIMB unterstützen und versuchen auf politischer Ebene etwas zu bewegen, was sicherlich schwer und mühevoll ist und selbst wenn sich etwas bewegen sollte, wird es nach meiner Einschätzung niemals zu einem Zustand führen, der letztendlich alle Biker zufrieden stellt. Aber etwas als unsachlich und falsch darzustellen, nur weil es einem nicht gefällt, ist keinem Fall ein erfolgversprechender Lösungsansatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. April 2018)

Es würde Negativ nicht irreführend geschrieben! 
Besser wäre ein Artikel der die negativen Auswirkungen des Wegeplan aufzeigt, auch für Wanderer! und nicht ausschließlich auf die MTB'ler draufhält... 

Die Berichterstattung geht nämlich ausschließlich gegen MTB! Und das ist nicht korrekt! 

Und zu den Entscheidern schreib ich lieber nix mehr... Genau aus dem Grund unterstütze ich zwar die DIMB, bringe mich aber nicht aktiv bei Gesprächen ein, weil ich bei gewissen Themen und Personen nicht ruhig bleiben kann!


----------



## sibu (3. April 2018)

Passend zum Artikel vom Samstag war heute einer im Lokalteil des General-Anzeigers (bisher noch(?) nicht in der Online-Ausgabe), der auf den Leinenzwang für Hunde im Siebengebirge hinweist. Angesichts des einjährigen Jubiläums dieses Threads und wahrscheinlich schönem Wetter am kommenden Wochenende bleibe ich am Samstag aus dem Wald raus und fahre auf der Straße


----------



## rallleb (3. April 2018)

Die Kids haben den Artikel vom GA bestimmt eben in der Frühstückspause gelesen und bauen heute noch die "Schanzen" ab


----------



## sibu (3. April 2018)

rallleb schrieb:


> Die Kids haben den Artikel vom GA bestimmt eben in der Frühstückspause gelesen und bauen heute noch die "Schanzen" ab


Frühstückspause? Es sind Ferien - die schlafen alle noch um die Zeit.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Frühstückspause? Es sind Ferien - die schlafen alle noch um die Zeit.


Und dann gayts aber mit Fullface und Haarteil zu den Schanzen!


----------



## sibu (3. April 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und dann *gay*ts aber mit Fullface und_ *Haarteil*_ zu den Schanzen!


Kannst du mir deine Freudsche Version der automatischen Rechtschreibkorrektur zukommen lassen?


----------



## Black-Under (3. April 2018)

Interessant wären mal Berichte über die breiten Holzwege für Harvester und Co..
In einem Wald der noch komplett bewirtschaftet wird von Naturschutz zu sprechen ist ein Hohn. Ein Einsatz eines Harvesters oder eines schweren Traktors zerstört den Waldboden auf Jahre. Da müßte man täglich  über Monate Horden von MTBlern über illegale Pisten jagen um denselben Schaden anzurichten. Ach ja Glyphosat wird auch mitten in diesem Naturschutzgebiet ausgebracht.............
Dafür mußte der Imker seine Bienenvölker entfernen......


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Kannst du mir deine Freudsche Version der automatischen Rechtschreibkorrektur zukommen lassen?


Das ist aus dem „Duden für Träilsäufer und KBU-Pollerkackamacher“...ungebundene Ausgabe.


----------



## ipthom (3. April 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Interessant wären mal Berichte über die breiten Holzwege für Harvester und Co..
> In einem Wald der noch komplett bewirtschaftet wird von Naturschutz zu sprechen ist ein Hohn. Ein Einsatz eines Harvesters oder eines schweren Traktors zerstört den Waldboden auf Jahre. Da müßte man täglich  über Monate Horden von MTBlern über illegale Pisten jagen um denselben Schaden anzurichten. Ach ja Glyphosat wird auch mitten in diesem Naturschutzgebiet ausgebracht.............
> Dafür mußte der Imker seine Bienenvölker entfernen......



Das war schon immer so... Forstwirtschaft wird durch den Naturschutz nicht bzw. nur in geringfügigen Teilen reglementiert. Das ist alles ziemlich unbefriedigend. Der Förster, der grundsätzlich alles machen kann, schimpft auf die MTBler, die Fußgänger fühlen sich überfahren, MTB-Fahrer fühlen sich gegängelt (wer will schon nur auf den Forstautobahnen fahren) usw. etc. pp
Ich fahre seit Jahren im 7G, auch auf den kleinen, schmalen Trails. Allerdings immer sehr früh morgens, ich habe daher noch nie Probleme mit irgendjemand gehabt. Wenn ich Spaziergänger treffe, fahre ich betont langsam und grüße freundlich, bedanke mich fürs Platzmachen. Das ist das Mindeste, was ich machen kann - gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme! Bisher alle Fußgänger waren ebenso freundlich zu mir. Und ehrlich, es hat sie NIE die Bohne interessiert, ob ich gerade von einem Trail auf den Weg eingebogen bin, oder gerade wieder in einen schmalen Weg abbiege! Die allerwenigsten wissen darum, wie die aktuelle Lage ist, die wollen einfach nur spazierengehen. Und da sind auch viele dabei, die ihre Hunde nicht angelehnt haben. Vielleicht hatte ich ja  auch einfach nur Glück und bin noch nicht auf den richtigen getroffen?
Den Streß machen einige wenige, die denken, der Wald wäre nur für Sie und Ihr Wohlgefallen da. Die verabscheuen alles und jeden, der nicht so lebt wie sie. Ich lasse mir meinen Spaß durch solche Mitbürger nicht kaputt machen, die interessieren mich einfach nicht. Leben und leben lassen, falls ich so jemanden treffe, werde ich einfach freundlich zu ihm sein...


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## Chemtrail (3. April 2018)

ipthom schrieb:


> Das war schon immer so... Forstwirtschaft wird durch den Naturschutz nicht bzw. nur in geringfügigen Teilen reglementiert. Das ist alles ziemlich unbefriedigend. Der Förster, der grundsätzlich alles machen kann, schimpft auf die MTBler, die Fußgänger fühlen sich überfahren, MTB-Fahrer fühlen sich gegängelt (wer will schon nur auf den Forstautobahnen fahren) usw. etc. pp
> Ich fahre seit Jahren im 7G, auch auf den kleinen, schmalen Trails. Allerdings immer sehr früh morgens, ich habe daher noch nie Probleme mit irgendjemand gehabt. Wenn ich Spaziergänger treffe, fahre ich betont langsam und grüße freundlich, bedanke mich fürs Platzmachen. Das ist das Mindeste, was ich machen kann - gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme! Bisher alle Fußgänger waren ebenso freundlich zu mir. Und ehrlich, es hat sie NIE die Bohne interessiert, ob ich gerade von einem Trail auf den Weg eingebogen bin, oder gerade wieder in einen schmalen Weg abbiege! Die allerwenigsten wissen darum, wie die aktuelle Lage ist, die wollen einfach nur spazierengehen. Und da sind auch viele dabei, die ihre Hunde nicht angelehnt haben. Vielleicht hatte ich ja  auch einfach nur Glück und bin noch nicht auf den richtigen getroffen?
> Den Streß machen einige wenige, die denken, der Wald wäre nur für Sie und Ihr Wohlgefallen da. Die verabscheuen alles und jeden, der nicht so lebt wie sie. Ich lasse mir meinen Spaß durch solche Mitbürger nicht kaputt machen, die interessieren mich einfach nicht. Leben und leben lassen, falls ich so jemanden treffe, werde ich einfach freundlich zu ihm sein...
> 
> ...



Wo war da jetzt der Stress? Eine Möchtegern-Reporterin eines dilettantischen Lokal-Schmierblatts hat ein paar Erdhügel gefunden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Niemand wurde gefährdet. Es scheint wohl eher ein persönliches Anliegen ihrerseits als Anwohnerin zu sein anstatt neutraler Berichterstattung. Ist ja jetzt nichts neues im General Anzeiger. leider wird dies nicht wie bei guten Zeitungen als Meinung gekennzeichnet.

Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren im Siebengebirge und hatte auch nie nennenswerte Probleme mit irgendjemanden, das ist nichts besonderes sondern der Regelfall. Was du machst machen fast alle. Die entsprechenden Fahrer zu den Erdhügeln wurden ja noch nicht mal erwähnt.

Der oder die einzigen die denken der Wald gehöre ihnen sind die Stöckchenleger die ja auch schon Drähte gespannt haben.

Übrigens hat unser tolles Naturschutzgebiet eher den Charakter einer Fußgängerzone und Autos sieht man auch täglich durch den Wald fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (3. April 2018)

qwertzui1998 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein schöner Artikel
> 
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook




Uiui, scheint ein kriminelle Eck zu sein.
Dieser Artikel der die bösen Radfahrer zur Ordnung ruft und unten drunter direkt die nächste Schockernachricht


> *Foto-Fahndung*
> * Unbekannter hebt mit gestohlener Bankkarte Geld in Bad Honnef ab*


----------



## ipthom (3. April 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Wo war da jetzt der Stress? Eine Möchtegern-Reporterin eines dilettantischen Lokal-Schmierblatts hat ein paar Erdhügel gefunden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Niemand wurde gefährdet. Es scheint wohl eher ein persönliches Anliegen ihrerseits als Anwohnerin zu sein anstatt neutraler Berichterstattung. Ist ja jetzt nichts neues im General Anzeiger. leider wird dies nicht wie bei guten Zeitungen als Meinung gekennzeichnet.
> 
> Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren im Siebengebirge und hatte auch nie nennenswerte Probleme mit irgendjemanden, das ist nichts besonderes sondern der Regelfall. Was du machst machen fast alle. Die entsprechenden Fahrer zu den Erdhügeln wurden ja noch nicht mal erwähnt.
> 
> ...



Alles gut! Ich habe nicht von Stress gesprochen, eher im Gegenteil. Bin aber auch kein Schanzenbauer und Fullfacehelmfahrer ;-) Gebe Dir in allem uneingeschränkt recht, bis auf die Stöckchen und Drähte. @Chemtrail hast Du das im 7G schon erlebt?


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## Chemtrail (3. April 2018)

ipthom schrieb:


> Alles gut! Ich habe nicht von Stress gesprochen, eher im Gegenteil. Bin aber auch kein Schanzenbauer und Fullfacehelmfahrer ;-) Gebe Dir in allem uneingeschränkt recht, bis auf die Stöckchen und Drähte. @Chemtrail hast Du das im 7G schon erlebt?
> 
> 
> Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...



Ja, ich bin vor gut zehn Jahren mal in einen Stacheldraht gefahren, in der Nähe des Stenzelbergs, kam zum Glück glimpflich davon.

Auf diese Drahtgeschichte wurde ich aufmerksam weil mein Zahnarzt aus Königswinter mich angerufen hatte um sich zu erkundigen wie es mir geht. Er hatte diesen Artikel hier gelesen: http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...Draht-in-Kopfhöhe-über-Weg-article919132.html und dachte fälschlicherweise es würde sich um mich handeln weil das Alter passte und ich gerade, nach einem MTB Unfall, bei ihm in Behandlung war. Eine sehr nette Geste nebenbei bemerkt.

Das zeigt ja auf jeden Fall dass es auch Menschen gibt die vor nichts zurück schrecken und den Tod eines anderen billigend in kauf nehmen. Kannte ich bisher nur von der Autobahn. 

Jetzt in jüngster Zeit habe ich keine Fallen bemerkt, es kommt aber immer wieder mal vor. ich fahre auch nie am WE im 7gb und wenn dann am späten Abend, dann trifft eh nur sehr selten andere Leute. Und auch muss ich sagen dass ich immer seltener im 7GB bin, ich fahre jetzt lieber etwas weiter weg.

Die meiste Zeit meines Lebens war ich ja auch direkter Anwohner im 7GB und bin der Meinung dass überwiegend Probleme gemacht werden wo keine sind.


----------



## ipthom (3. April 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> ...
> Die meiste Zeit meines Lebens war ich ja auch direkter Anwohner im 7GB und bin der Meinung dass überwiegend Probleme gemacht werden wo keine sind.






Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## Helltone (3. April 2018)

Ich habe ebenfalls keine Konflikte im 7G und fahre zwei- bis dreimal die Woche dort. Alles easy. Umso mehr ärgert es mich, wenn solche Artikel veröffentlicht werden, die dazu beitragen, dass das Bild der MTBler in der Öffentlichkeit weiter verschlechtert wird und ohne Gegendarstellung rausgepustet werden.


----------



## sibu (3. April 2018)

Gegendarstellung wird schwierig: Es wurden und werden Reiter, Wanderer, Radfahrer, Hunde auf Wegen gesehen, wo sie nicht hingehören, und es gibt Bauten an Stellen im Wald, die nicht sein dürfen. Der erste Artikel nahm die Radfahrer in den Fokus, der zweite die Hunde(-halter), die auch alle behaupten: "Meiner tut nix".


----------



## Black-Under (3. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Gegendarstellung wird schwierig: Es wurden und werden Reiter, Wanderer, Radfahrer, Hunde auf Wegen gesehen, wo sie nicht hingehören, und es gibt Bauten an Stellen im Wald, die nicht sein dürfen. Der erste Artikel nahm die Radfahrer in den Fokus, der zweite die Hunde(-halter), die auch alle behaupten: "Meiner tut nix".


Du vergisst die PKWs der privaten Holzfäller, die Traktoren der Bauern .....
Ab und an ein Bild von einer Schneise im Wald, welche nur geschlagen wurde um mit dem schweren Gerät das Holz abzutransportieren, wäre schon eine Gegendarstellung. Der größte Witz ist die Schneise die geschlagen wurde weil ein Witz Bürgerverein freie Sicht auf den Rhein haben möchte. (Ennert) Was wäre losgewesen wenn MTBler dort eine Downhillstrecke hätten haben wollen.


----------



## sibu (3. April 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Der größte Witz ist die Schneise die geschlagen wurde weil ein Witz Bürgerverein freie Sicht auf den Rhein haben möchte. (Ennert)


Inhaltlich korrekt, formal aber im falschen Naturschutzgebiet. Derzeit konzentrieren sich die Zeitungsartikel (gibt es auch in der Rundschau welche?) auf das Siebengebirge, und die letzte kostenpflichtige "Aufklärungsaktion" fand nur dort statt. 



> Du vergisst die PKWs der privaten Holzäller, die Traktoren der Bauern


Eine Gegendarstellung, die sagt: "Die anderen machen es aber auch falsch" ist nicht wirklich günstig. Besser wäre, man könnte zeigen, dass die MTB-Fahren dem Naturschutz dient, oder zumindest nicht entgegensteht. Das konkrete Foto im Artikel ist leider auf einem Weg, auf dem man noch nicht mal mehr zu Fuß gehen darf. Aber sogar eine für die Natur günstige Nutzung (z.B. Klettern am Stenzelberg) wurde trotz entsprechender Darstellung in der Presse nicht genehmigt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. April 2018)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Diese Punkte sind mir alle bekannt und ich finde die ganze Sache auch übertrieben.
> Darum geht es mir aber gar nicht. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eher kontraproduktiv, wenn hier ständig behauptet wird, dass solche Artikel falsch, irreführend oder unsachlich sind. Das ist schlichtweg falsch, denn dort wird die aktuell zutreffende rechtliche Situation korrekt dargestellt. Das öffentliche Rumgeheule einiger Strategen hier und die zum Teil verunglimpfenden Beschimpfungen der Behörden und ihrer Mitarbeiter ist nicht nur falsch und kontraproduktiv, sondern einfach nur Ausdruck eines verkorksten Rechtsverständnis. Wenn ihr wirklich wollt, dass sich etwas zu unseren Gunsten ändert, geht mit gutem Beispiel voran und haltet euch zu allererst einmal an die Regeln. Dann könnte man die DIMB unterstützen und versuchen auf politischer Ebene etwas zu bewegen, was sicherlich schwer und mühevoll ist und selbst wenn sich etwas bewegen sollte, wird es nach meiner Einschätzung niemals zu einem Zustand führen, der letztendlich alle Biker zufrieden stellt. Aber etwas als unsachlich und falsch darzustellen, nur weil es einem nicht gefällt, ist keinem Fall ein erfolgversprechender Lösungsansatz.


Die allermeisten Artikel dieser Art richten sich in der Tendenz oder direkt gegen MTBler und sind daher aus meiner Sicht schlicht zu einseitig und undifferenziert, das ist ein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Aber sogar eine für die Natur günstige Nutzung (z.B. Klettern am Stenzelberg) wurde trotz entsprechender Darstellung in der Presse nicht genehmigt.



Das war übrigens das Werk einer einzelnen Person.... Und nicht die einzigste Sperrung mit der Folge dass die Tiere die geschützt werden sollten verschwunden sind..


----------



## sibu (3. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das war übrigens das Werk einer einzelnen Person.


Das war damals nach dem Motto: _Le VVS? - C'est moi!_


> ... Und nicht die einzigste Sperrung mit der Folge dass die Tiere die geschützt werden sollten verschwunden sind..



Die Hänge unterhalb der Felsen sind letztens mal wieder mit großem Aufwand gerodet worden. Mit etwas Glück kommen sie wieder zurück ...


----------



## delphi1507 (3. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Das war damals nach dem Motto: _Le VVS? - C'est moi!_
> 
> Die Hänge unterhalb der Felsen sind letztens mal wieder mit großem Aufwand gerodet worden. Mit etwas Glück kommen sie wieder zurück ...



Da kam jemand der vorher bewusst außen vor gelassen wurde auf dem Unterschriftstermin dazu und hat die Unterschrift unterbunden...

Es wurde aber auch schon an Stellen im 7gb gerodet und damit seltene Pflanzen entfernt... 
Obwohl diese kartiert waren...


Das mit den Eidechsen war ein anderes Gebiet... Aber interessant, das es am Stenzel jetzt auch passiert ist...


----------



## Black-Under (3. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Eine Gegendarstellung, die sagt: "Die anderen machen es aber auch falsch" ist nicht wirklich günstig. Besser wäre, man könnte zeigen, dass die MTB-Fahren dem Naturschutz dient, oder zumindest nicht entgegensteht. Das konkrete Foto im Artikel ist leider auf einem Weg, auf dem man noch nicht mal mehr zu Fuß gehen darf. Aber sogar eine für die Natur günstige Nutzung (z.B. Klettern am Stenzelberg) wurde trotz entsprechender Darstellung in der Presse nicht genehmigt.



Nein nicht für eine Gegendarstellung, aber gegen diese einseitige Berichterstattung. Wo ist eigentlich der Förster hin, der mal gesagt hat die MTBler wären nicht das Problem, sondern die Horden von Wanderern. 

Und ja am Stenzelberg gibt es keine Eidechsen mehr, dafür aber auf den Felsköpfen wilde Feuerstellen. Früher kannten diese Stellen nur Kletterer aber man musste ja unbedingt einen Weg zu diesen Stellen bauen.


----------



## Raui (3. April 2018)

ipthom schrieb:


> Das war schon immer so... Forstwirtschaft wird durch den Naturschutz nicht bzw. nur in geringfügigen Teilen reglementiert. Das ist alles ziemlich unbefriedigend. Der Förster, der grundsätzlich alles machen kann, schimpft auf die MTBler, die Fußgänger fühlen sich überfahren, MTB-Fahrer fühlen sich gegängelt (wer will schon nur auf den Forstautobahnen fahren) usw. etc. pp
> Ich fahre seit Jahren im 7G, auch auf den kleinen, schmalen Trails. Allerdings immer sehr früh morgens, ich habe daher noch nie Probleme mit irgendjemand gehabt. Wenn ich Spaziergänger treffe, fahre ich betont langsam und grüße freundlich, bedanke mich fürs Platzmachen. Das ist das Mindeste, was ich machen kann - gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme! Bisher alle Fußgänger waren ebenso freundlich zu mir. Und ehrlich, es hat sie NIE die Bohne interessiert, ob ich gerade von einem Trail auf den Weg eingebogen bin, oder gerade wieder in einen schmalen Weg abbiege! Die allerwenigsten wissen darum, wie die aktuelle Lage ist, die wollen einfach nur spazierengehen. Und da sind auch viele dabei, die ihre Hunde nicht angelehnt haben. Vielleicht hatte ich ja  auch einfach nur Glück und bin noch nicht auf den richtigen getroffen?
> Den Streß machen einige wenige, die denken, der Wald wäre nur für Sie und Ihr Wohlgefallen da. Die verabscheuen alles und jeden, der nicht so lebt wie sie. Ich lasse mir meinen Spaß durch solche Mitbürger nicht kaputt machen, die interessieren mich einfach nicht. Leben und leben lassen, falls ich so jemanden treffe, werde ich einfach freundlich zu ihm sein...
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank 
Das sehe ich genauso, erlebe ich genauso und praktiziere ich genauso 

Ich bin allerdings auch dazu übergegangen, nur noch früh morgens oder bei schlechtem Wetter zu fahren. 
Bin jetzt über 20 Jahre dort unterwegs, seit kurzem hin und wieder auch mit meinen beiden Söhnen. Und um mal was positives über Wanderer zu schildern: bei der letzten Tour mit meinen Jungs sind wir bei Schnee und Temperaturen um Null Grad an einem beliebten Rastplatz auf eine Gruppe älterer Wanderer gestoßen. Auf Diskussion vorbereitet, war ich überrascht, als man mir einen Becher heißen Glühwein anbot, für die Jungs gab es heißen Kakao und wir haben zwanzig Minuten nett gequatscht, bis alle ihrer Wege gingen. 
So funktioniert’s.....
Es waren übrigens alles Einheimische


----------



## Chemtrail (4. April 2018)

Raui schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> Das sehe ich genauso, erlebe ich genauso und praktiziere ich genauso
> 
> Ich bin allerdings auch dazu übergegangen, nur noch früh morgens oder bei schlechtem Wetter zu fahren.
> ...



Das ist doch mal eine nette Geschichte aus dem 7gb, wir sollten nicht vergessen dass es die auch gibt. Am Ende einer Tour mit einem Sommergewitter zum Abschluss hatte ich mich vor 2-3 jahren mit einem Kumpel in Rhöndorf bei der Kirmes untergestellt und wir wurden spontan von einem Lokalpolitiker auf ein Kölsch eingeladen, der ging da gerade mit einem Kranz rum. Er war auch recht aufgeschlossen was Mountainbiker angeht. Oder auf Wählerfang, nee Spaß, der war echt in Ordnung. Ich nenne mal extra keine Namen, nicht dass er später als Nestbeschmutzer gilt.

So schlecht kann der Ruf der Mountainbiker eigentlich gar nicht sein. Ich persönlich glaube dass es daran liegt dass die überwiegende Masse der MTB-Fraktion sich im Siebengebirge wirklich gut verhält, alleine schon weil wir alle wissen das wir uns dadurch ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> wir sollten nicht vergessen dass es die auch gibt


Denke das der größte Teil i.O. ist. Was meine Erfahrungen in der Eifel angeht sind es auch meist nicht die "Eingeborenen" Wanderer die Stress machen sondern bei uns sind es meist ultrabepackte "Städter" die in der Eifel "die Ruhe" suchen und dann enttäuscht sind wenn halt mal ein Mountainbiker dran vorbei fährt. Die Eifel ( oder das 7GB ) ist halt nicht Kanada 




Chemtrail schrieb:


> So schlecht kann der Ruf der Mountainbiker eigentlich gar nicht sein.


Denke auch das es im großen und ganzen ok ist. Sind halt wie immer auf allen Seiten einige wenige die Stress machen. Ist ja Weltweit so.
Es sind ja nicht alle 25 Mio. Nordkoreaner Idioten


----------



## Black-Under (5. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Denke das der größte Teil i.O. ist. Was meine Erfahrungen in der Eifel angeht sind es auch meist nicht die "Eingeborenen" Wanderer die Stress machen sondern bei uns sind es meist ultrabepackte "Städter" die in der Eifel "die Ruhe" suchen und dann enttäuscht sind wenn halt mal ein Mountainbiker dran vorbei fährt. Die Eifel ( oder das 7GB ) ist halt nicht Kanada



im 7G sind es auch häufiger Leute von außerhalb die meckern.


----------



## sibu (5. April 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> im 7G sind es auch häufiger Leute von außerhalb die meckern.


... und die ehrenamtlichen Wegewarte, die der VVS mit Segen des Landkreises auf Streife schickt. Und eine nicht repräsentative Meinung eines Einheimischen zeigt, dass es auch andere gibt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> ... und die ehrenamtlichen Wegewarte, die der VVS mit Segen des Landkreises auf Streife schickt. Und eine nicht repräsentative Meinung eines Einheimischen zeigt, dass es auch andere gibt.



Die Wegewarte können nicht anders und das von dem Einheimischen ist keine Meinung sondern Polemik !


----------



## Baronin (5. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die Wegewarte können nicht anders und das von dem Einheimischen ist keine Meinung sondern Polemik !




Habt ihr mal auf das Datum des Berichts geschaut? ;-)


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> das von dem Einheimischen ist keine Meinung sondern Polemik !


Dann hast du aber den Beitrag nicht verstanden oder nicht bis zum Ende gelesen.
_"Aus alledem ergibt sich eine einfache Lösung des Problems: Die zuständigen Stellen (beispielsweise der Verschönerungsverein Siebengebirge) müssen einfach nur dafür Sorge tragen, dass mehr und mehr Wege ganz offiziell für Mountainbiker freigegeben werden. Wenn das einmal funktioniert, könnte man sich in einem zweiten Schritt daran machen, große und ungefährliche Wege für Mountainbiker ganz offiziell (und am besten unter Strafandrohung) zu sperren.


Wir sind sicher dass die Wege im Siebengebirge dann wieder in einem sicheren, harmonischen und toleranten Miteinander benutzt werden können."_
Wäre für mich eine super Lösung._ _


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2018)

Hab das schon verstanden, nur wie er MTBler darstellt hat das nichts mit Meinung sondern mit Polemik zu tun.
Er verallgemeinert zu viel. Is aber auch egal ... Einzelschicksal


----------



## Baronin (5. April 2018)

Also ich habe es als April-Scherz verstanden. Und ich denke auch, dass es genau so gemeint war...


----------



## Trekki (5. April 2018)

Dieser Einheimische hat den Namen "stephan kleinert" (s. Links in dem Blog) hat meiner Meinung nach ein Problem mit der Wahrnehmung. Als 1.4. - Scherz kann ich dies nicht erkennen.


----------



## sibu (5. April 2018)

Baronin schrieb:


> Also ich habe es als April-Scherz verstanden. Und ich denke auch, dass es genau so gemeint war...


Der einzige April-Scherz ist der Vorschlag, die "inverse" Beschilderung einzuführen, weil die der MTBler dann ja dort fährt, wo er nicht darf. Der Rest ist schon gefärbter Erfahrungsbericht. Falls jemand mal von den Breibergen nach Rhöndorf spazieren geht: Oberhalb der Treppenanlage kurz vor Rhöndorf steht ein Haus, zu dem die Zufahrt mit dem Auto vom Rhöndorfer Tal durch den Wald möglich ist. Insofern kann ich den Passus mit der Ersten Hilfe und Blumenbeet schon verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Falls jemand mal von den Breibergen nach Rhöndorf spazieren geht: Oberhalb der Treppenanlage kurz vor Rhöndorf steht ein Haus, zu dem die Zufahrt mit dem Auto vom Rhöndorfer Tal durch den Wald möglich ist. Insofern kann ich den Passus mit der Ersten Hilfe und Blumenbeet schon verstehen


Ich verstehe nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen der Blumenbeet-Geschichte, Erste Hilfe und dem Haus im Wald.


----------



## noocelo (6. April 2018)

ich auch nicht. aber ich mag häuser im wald.


----------



## sibu (6. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen der Blumenbeet-Geschichte, Erste Hilfe und dem Haus im Wald.





noocelo schrieb:


> ich auch nicht. aber ich mag häuser im wald.



Den Zusammenhang möchte ich hier nicht öffentlich darlegen, aber ein schönes Bild von dem Haus ist im Blog in einem anderem Beitrag.

Edit: Den Zusammenhang zwischen den Blumenbeeten und dem Haus hat Herr K. im bereits oben verlinkten Blog in den Kommentaren zwischenzeitlich selber ausgeführt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. April 2018)

Ganz ehrlich: Das posting des Herrn ist in vieler Hinsicht übertrieben, aber er hat recht mit der Situation in seinem Vorgarten...


----------



## ipthom (6. April 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ...
> aber er hat recht mit der Situation in seinem Vorgarten...



Ist das wirklich so?
Ich kenne die (eine) Abfahrt von den Breibergen runter nach Rhöndorf, mir ist aber ehrlich noch keine Hauszufahrt mit Blumenrabatten aufgefallen (für die Strava-Fahrer: Breiberge oberhalb Downhill und Downhill Rhöndorf Waldfriedhof). Auf welcher Höhe ist das, ich denke so wie das beschrieben wird noch im Bereich des Waldweges? Später wenn man nach Rhöndorf reinkommt wird es ja ein betonierter/asphaltierter Weg. Da stehen dann direkt Häuser angrenzend.
Gibt es tatsächlich solche Idioten, die durch irgendwelche Blumenrabatten fahren, oder war das eine einmalige Geschichte die jetzt als lebenslange Anekdote ihre Verbreitung findet?


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. April 2018)

Falls jemand die Breiberge bergab wandert und sich dann am Ende nicht rechts Richtung Friedhof wendet sondern nahezu unmittelbar geradeaus läuft und dann am Pfadende etwas rechts hält geht dann linkerhand eine kleine Treppe bzw Stufenfolge runter von der rechts eine kleine Gasse abgeht die recht nah beim Brunnen auf die Straße zum Friedhof einmuendet; besagter Vorgarten bzw Rasen grenzt unmittelbarer rechterhand an die Treppe an, wenn ich mich nicht irre, und die Fahrspuren waren bzw sind dort im Sommer recht ausgeprägt.


----------



## sibu (6. April 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Falls jemand die Breiberge bergab wandert und sich dann am Ende nicht rechts Richtung Friedhof wendet sondern nahezu unmittelbar geradeaus läuft und dann am Pfadende etwas rechts hält geht dann linkerhand eine kleine Treppe bzw Stufenfolge runter von der rechts eine kleine Gasse abgeht die recht nah beim Brunnen auf die Straße zum Friedhof einmuendet; besagter Vorgarten bzw Rasen grenzt unmittelbarer rechterhand an die Treppe an, wenn ich mich nicht irre, und die Fahrspuren waren bzw sind dort im Sommer recht ausgeprägt.


Nicht nur im Sommer, heute auch (war ja auch sommerlich). Die kleine Fläche ist die einzige Möglichkeit zwischen der "öffentlichen Treppe" und dem Hauszugang stufenfrei runter zu fahren. Am Ende der Treppe hängt auch ein roter Zettel, der die MTB-Fahrer bitte, auf dem Weg und insbesondere am Ausgang auf die Straße vorsichtig zu fahren, um andere (z.B. Fußgänger) und sich selbst nicht zu gefährden, da der Weg und die Straße nicht einsehbar sind.


----------



## ipthom (6. April 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Falls jemand die Breiberge bergab wandert und sich dann am Ende nicht rechts Richtung Friedhof wendet sondern nahezu unmittelbar geradeaus läuft und dann am Pfadende etwas rechts hält geht dann linkerhand eine kleine Treppe bzw Stufenfolge runter von der rechts eine kleine Gasse abgeht die recht nah beim Brunnen auf die Straße zum Friedhof einmuendet; besagter Vorgarten bzw Rasen grenzt unmittelbarer rechterhand an die Treppe an, wenn ich mich nicht irre, und die Fahrspuren waren bzw sind dort im Sommer recht ausgeprägt.



OK, dann weiß ich wo. Die Abfahrt ist eher was für die Fullfacehelm-Fraktion...


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2018)

Das fährt man nicht mit dem Fullface, das ist albern.:-/
Das fährt man mit...Achtung...
Fahrtechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2018)

Treppe ?
Runter fahren und gut is. Ist halt wie immer: issat Hinderniss zu schwer wird's umfahren bzw. Chickenlines eröffnet.
Die Alternative zu schieben scheinen einige voll nicht auf dem Schirm zu haben, da kann man wohl leider nicht genug glänzen


----------



## noocelo (7. April 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2018)

Das ist was das man _lernen _kann.


----------



## ipthom (7. April 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das fährt man nicht mit dem Fullface, das ist albern.:-/
> Das fährt man mit...Achtung...
> Fahrtechnik.



Natürlich ist das albern... Nur bin ich dort Fullface-Fahrern begegnet, die sich dort mit Enthusiasmus runtergestürzt haben.


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2018)

ipthom schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das albern... Nur bin ich dort Fullface-Fahrern begegnet, die sich dort mit Enthusiasmus runtergestürzt haben.
> 
> 
> Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


Es gibt nicht einen trail im 7gb der einen FF rechtfertigen würde...


----------



## noocelo (7. April 2018)

evtl. büschn abhängig von der gayschwindigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipthom (7. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht einen trail im 7gb der einen FF rechtfertigen würde...



Das ist eine andere Generation... Cooles kariertes Hemd und Jeans, aber Fullface [emoji849]


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## Lurschman (7. April 2018)

ipthom schrieb:


> Cooles kariertes Hemd und Jeans, aber Fullface



... ist gestern bergauf an mir vorbei "geflogen"  mit Motor und blondem Pferdeschwanz


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> evtl. büschn abhängig von der gayschwindigkeit.


Nein... Geschwindigkeit die einen FF erforderlich machen würde hat im 7gb auf den Wegen nichts verloren!


----------



## Trekki (7. April 2018)

Es kann sich doch jeder ein FF anziehen - oder ist dies im Wegeplan auch verboten worden?

"Erforderlich" ist eine andere Diskussion.


----------



## ipthom (7. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nein... Geschwindigkeit die einen FF erforderlich machen würde hat im 7gb auf den Wegen nichts verloren!



Ich behaupte, genau das ist die Fraktion, die zu den unsäglichen Diskussionen führt. Schaut euch doch um, es gibt einige Stellen im 7G, die von diesen Fahrern „genutzt“ werden. Und ich meine nicht die unzähligen schmalen Trails, sondern Stellen, an denen es extrem steil ist, mitten durch den Wald, ohne Weg, einfach „downhill“. Das sind die Fullface-Fahrer...


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es kann sich doch jeder ein FF anziehen - oder ist dies im Wegeplan auch verboten worden?
> 
> "Erforderlich" ist eine andere Diskussion.


Zum ersten Satz:
Die „shreddende FF-Fraktion“ wird mit Sicherheit im 7G anders wahrgenommen, als der (sich vom Bike und auch sonst sich davon unterscheidende) Tourenfahrer.

Zum letzten Satz daher von mir noch ein klares „sowohl als auch“.


----------



## sun909 (7. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht einen trail im 7gb der einen FF rechtfertigen würde...



Das ist so nicht korrekt.


----------



## Redfraggle (7. April 2018)

Wer mal ein gebrochenes Kiefergelenk gesehen hat,sieht das wohl auch anders!

Sinnvoll wäre wohl auch,statt hier zu diskutieren,sich kommunalpolitisch oder in der Dimb zu engagieren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2018)

Genau ! Ich werd jetzt Bundeskanzler und dann verbiete ich FF, karierte Hemden und E-Bikes ....... und das 7 Gb verbiete ich auch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2018)

...und lange Haare und Bärte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2018)

ipthom schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, genau das ist die Fraktion, die zu den unsäglichen Diskussionen führt. Schaut euch doch um, es gibt einige Stellen im 7G, die von diesen Fahrern „genutzt“ werden. Und ich meine nicht die unzähligen schmalen Trails, sondern Stellen, an denen es extrem steil ist, mitten durch den Wald, ohne Weg, einfach „downhill“. Das sind die Fullface-Fahrer...
> 
> 
> Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...



Leider ist genau dass das Problem das uns alle trifft ... 

Sorry @trailsurfer ,die meisten die was gegen MTB'ler haben unterscheiden da nicht....



sun909 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt.




Kannst mir gerne ne PN schicken und mir einen legalen weg, auch gerne von der vor wegeplanära nennen der einen FF notwendig macht! 

Illegal gebaute Trails außen vor...






Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wer mal ein gebrochenes Kiefergelenk gesehen hat,sieht das wohl auch anders!
> 
> Sinnvoll wäre wohl auch,statt hier zu diskutieren,sich kommunalpolitisch oder in der Dimb zu engagieren!



Ich un Politik... Ne das bringt nix... Glaub mir... Außer mir einen Infarkt...
Themen die mir wichtig sind kann ich nicht ohne Emotionen diskutieren... Und das wäre auch noch kontraproduktiv...
Das ich DIMB Mitglied bin solltest du wissen, und aktiv einen Posten zu übernehmen verbietet mir mein Beruf, weil ich nicht so flexibel und  aktiv sein kann wie es notwendig wäre!


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. April 2018)

ipthom schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, genau das ist die Fraktion, die zu den unsäglichen Diskussionen führt. Schaut euch doch um, es gibt einige Stellen im 7G, die von diesen Fahrern „genutzt“ werden. Und ich meine nicht die unzähligen schmalen Trails, sondern Stellen, an denen es extrem steil ist, mitten durch den Wald, ohne Weg, einfach „downhill“. Das sind die Fullface-Fahrer...
> 
> 
> Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...



Schublade auf - Menschen rein - Schublade zu. Das Leben kann so einfach sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Schublade auf - Menschen rein - Schublade zu. Das Leben kann so einfach sein.


Habe einen MTB Kollegen der im letzten Jahr hauptsächlich zum trailrunning im 7Gb war, seine Aussage dazu war sehr eindeutig... Gefährlich der problematische Situationen gab es mit genau 2 Gruppen... FF und CC wobei letztere ihre Bikes so schlecht im Griff hatten, das sie kaum rechtzeitig hätten zum stehn kommen können...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2018)

Ich denke man kann FF und CC nicht verallgemeinern ! Es gibt Leute die fahren durch alle Bereiche.
Wie Redfraggle auch schon sagte, es bringt nichts zu klassifizieren und dann danch zu Urteilen.
Helfen würde nur sich zu engagieren. Muss ja auch nicht politisch sein. Mal mit FF Leuten sprechen z.B. oder mit den CClern.

Könnt natürlich auch sein das das alles getarnte Rennradfahrer sind die uns nur das Leben schwer machen wollen würde auch Chickenlines erklären


----------



## ipthom (7. April 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Schublade auf - Menschen rein - Schublade zu. Das Leben kann so einfach sein. [emoji57]




Nein, das ist nicht Schublade... Selbst oft gesehen. Aber noch keinen FF, der entspannt auf den großen Wegen geradelt ist. Sicherlich gibt es unter den FF-Fahrern auch normale Fahrer... Es gibt aber immer einen Punkt, an dem der Bogen überspannt ist, das hat nichts mit Schublade zu tun. Natürlich findet jeder für sich eine Erklärung, ich auch für mich. Und trotzdem musste sich noch kein Fußgänger über mich beschweren.
Es gibt einen sehr schönen Trail über den Nonnenstromberg, selbst da habe ich schon FF getroffen, die oben den Trail verlassen haben, um querfeldein noch rasanter runter zu shredden. Und ja ich weiß, dass dieser Trail eigentlich auch nicht erlaubt ist. Ich habe aber dort auch schon entspannte Gespräche mit Trailrunnern gehabt, die es nicht die Bohne interessiert hat, dass ich dort mit dem MTB langfahre!
So einfach mache ich mir das Leben nicht.


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## ipthom (7. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Habe einen MTB Kollegen der im letzten Jahr hauptsächlich zum trailrunning im 7Gb war, seine Aussage dazu war sehr eindeutig... Gefährlich der problematische Situationen gab es mit genau 2 Gruppen... FF und CC wobei letztere ihre Bikes so schlecht im Griff hatten, das sie kaum rechtzeitig hätten zum stehn kommen können...



Nur woran machst Du CC fest, am Fahrrad? Oder meinst Du mit CC die CycloCrosser?
Ich fahre mit dem 29er XC durch das 7G und mit dem AM - Je nach Lust und Laune und die gleichen Strecken. Wo ich mit dem AM runterkomme, komme ich auch mit dem XC runter und umgekehrt sowieso. Der nächste Kauf ist ein ordentliches Hardtail, mit dem werde ich auch die gleichen Strecken fahren. Muss man halt ein wenig üben...


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2018)

ipthom schrieb:


> Nur woran machst Du CC fest, am Fahrrad? Oder meinst Du mit CC die CycloCrosser?
> Ich fahre mit dem 29er XC durch das 7G und mit dem AM - Je nach Lust und Laune und die gleichen Strecken. Wo ich mit dem AM runterkomme, komme ich auch mit dem XC runter und umgekehrt sowieso. Der nächste Kauf ist ein ordentliches Hardtail, mit dem werde ich auch die gleichen Strecken fahren. Muss man halt ein wenig üben...
> 
> 
> Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


Hatte doch geschrieben das das Beobachtungen von einm MTB Kollegen waren... 

Mit CC meint er sicher nicht cyclocrosser... Eher lefty Carbon feilen mit 2.0er Bereifung .. 

er sagte auch nicht das alle das nicht können, sondern ein auffallend großer Teil... jener gruppen aber quasi keine am oder  Enduro Fahrer aufällig waren...


----------



## ipthom (7. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hatte doch geschrieben das das Beobachtungen von einm MTB Kollegen waren...
> 
> Mit CC meint er sicher nicht cyclocrosser... Eher lefty Carbon feilen mit 2.0er Bereifung ..
> 
> er sagte auch nicht das alle das nicht können, sondern ein auffallend großer Teil... jener gruppen aber quasi keine am oder  Enduro Fahrer aufällig waren...



Das hatte ich schon verstanden, dass das Beobachtungen vom Kollegen waren. Ging mir um das CC, früher Cross Country, heute wird dafür ja XC benutzt.
Dünnes Eis mit den Lefty Carbon Feilen. [emoji35]
Meine beiden Räder sind Lefty Carbon Feilen, aber 7G tauglich, genauso wie der Fahrer.


Selbst geschrieben und gesendet...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2018)

ipthom schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon verstanden, dass das Beobachtungen vom Kollegen waren. Ging mir um das CC, früher Cross Country, heute wird dafür ja XC benutzt.
> Dünnes Eis mit den Lefty Carbon Feilen. [emoji35]
> Meine beiden Räder sind Lefty Carbon Feilen, aber 7G tauglich, genauso wie der Fahrer.
> 
> ...


Ich sagte doch nicht alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (8. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit die einen FF erforderlich machen würde hat im 7gb auf den Wegen nichts verloren!


darum ging es nicht. sondern um trails die einen ff rechtfertigen. und davon gibt es einige – wenn du sie entsprechend schnell fährst; ganz urteils- und wertfrei.


----------



## mw.dd (8. April 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> wenn du sie entsprechend schnell fährst


Dann ist es wohl eher die Fahrweise, die den FF erforderlich macht als der befahrene Weg.


----------



## ipthom (8. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch nicht alle...



Alles gut


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. April 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach hat die Problematik nichts damit zu tun, ob man einen Fullface anhat, Crosscountry Hardtail oder E-Bike fährt.
Ich persönlich besitze einen Downhiller, ein Trailbike und ein Gravelbike. Auf allen Rädern fahre ich gerne zügig, aber auch rücksichtsvoll. Kommen mir Wanderer entgegen wird gebremst, wenn erforderlich auch bis zum Stillstand, und es wird freundlich gegrüßt (auch aus einem Fullface Helm heraus kann man freundlich grüßen und miteinander sprechen). Bisher mit dieser Taktik noch keine Probleme gehabt in Siebengebirge, Altenberg, Overath etc..

Ich finde es einfach immer wieder schade, dass wir MTBler es nicht hinkriegen an einem Strang zu ziehen und Zusammenhalt zu demonstrieren, wenn es zu Problematiken kommt. Stattdessen wird z.B. hier im Forum kleinkariert übereinander hergezogen. Dabei ist ein Hauptschuldiger immer schnell bei der Hand. Deshalb regen mich solche Pauschalaussagen wie "die Fullface Fraktion ist schuld" einfach nur auf. So wird unser Sport nie zu einer starken Lobby kommen.
Einige Idioten gibt es leider auf jeder Art von Fahrzeug. Das war immer so und das wird immer so bleiben. Es liegt an den vernünftigen Vielen, mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen und die Idiotenfraktion auch mal persönlich anzusprechen.


----------



## Black-Under (9. April 2018)

Zu den FF fällt mir eine Story ein, bei welcher ich einen solchen mal vorgelassen habe in der Annahme der wäre schneller als ich und mir dann den ganzen Downhill versaut hat weil er so lahm war....... (und ich bin nicht gerade der schnellste)

Also FF heißt nicht automatisch schnell.....


----------



## Redfraggle (9. April 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat die Problematik nichts damit zu tun, ob man einen Fullface anhat, Crosscountry Hardtail oder E-Bike fährt.
> Ich persönlich besitze einen Downhiller, ein Trailbike und ein Gravelbike. Auf allen Rädern fahre ich gerne zügig, aber auch rücksichtsvoll. Kommen mir Wanderer entgegen wird gebremst, wenn erforderlich auch bis zum Stillstand, und es wird freundlich gegrüßt (auch aus einem Fullface Helm heraus kann man freundlich grüßen und miteinander sprechen). Bisher mit dieser Taktik noch keine Probleme gehabt in Siebengebirge, Altenberg, Overath etc..
> 
> Ich finde es einfach immer wieder schade, dass wir MTBler es nicht hinkriegen an einem Strang zu ziehen und Zusammenhalt zu demonstrieren, wenn es zu Problematiken kommt. Stattdessen wird z.B. hier im Forum kleinkariert übereinander hergezogen. Dabei ist ein Hauptschuldiger immer schnell bei der Hand. Deshalb regen mich solche Pauschalaussagen wie "die Fullface Fraktion ist schuld" einfach nur auf. So wird unser Sport nie zu einer starken Lobby kommen.
> Einige Idioten gibt es leider auf jeder Art von Fahrzeug. Das war immer so und das wird immer so bleiben. Es liegt an den vernünftigen Vielen, mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen und die Idiotenfraktion auch mal persönlich anzusprechen.



Sehr richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (12. April 2018)

Der Artikel zum Wegeplan Siebengebirge war heute im "Extrablatt" (lokales Anzeigeblatt) abgedruckt, allerdings mit einem ortsfremden Bild, dass eine komplett andere Beschilderung von Radwegen im Wald zeigt.


----------



## nicodip (16. April 2018)

sorry leute, es ist vielleicht nicht sehr diplomatisch,
aber grüße an alle schönwetterfahrer und langschläfer,
wie gestern in Altenberg, ich bin auch familienvater und gehe dort mit kids spatzieren,
wenn immer mehr grössere gruppen ab 5-6 fahrer am sonntag nachmittag die hotspots befahren,
werden die konflikte verschärft und die toleranz erodiert wie die trails...
fahre seit über 10 jahren die sensiblen spots, möglichst allein oder zu 2-3, möglichst vormittags früh oder unter der woche am feierabend,
möglichst nicht am 1.mai etc und nie probleme gehabt...
dennoch wird MTB zu massensport, und müsste politisch anerkannt werden mit entsprechenden lösungen und angebote,
ich komme aus der Westschweiz und sogar dort im Wallis gibt es die ersten verbote weil der druck zu hoch wird,
aber leider dort auch fehlt die vision und der wille, eine konstruktive lösung für natur, wanderer und biker (bewusst in dieser reihenfolge).
in Davos gilt fast überall die devise "share the trail" aber ehrlich gesagt, mir war unwohl, an familien in einer staubwolke vorbeizu ballern...
trailparks/trailcenter wie in England, ist meiner meinung nach das beste, wo auch wanderer nichts zu suchen haben, in Winterberg solles einige davon geben (nicht der bikepark), weiss aber nicht ob sie so attraktiv sind, und zu weit von den ballungsräume.


----------



## Black-Under (16. April 2018)

nicodip schrieb:


> und die toleranz erodiert wie die trails....



Mach Dir mal keine Sorge, ich war heute im 7G mit dem MTB unterwegs und ja viele Trails sind wirklich erodiert......von schweren Gerät des Forstamtes die teilweise Riesenschneisen in den Wald gefahren haben. Unglaublich ein Trail im Ennert auf denen die Kids immer gefahren sind und wo es immer Zoff gab ist jetzt zum Teil unfahrbar, er ist zwar jetzt teilweise 5m Breit aber auch bis zu einem Meter tief ausgefahren.

So sieht es aktuell an vielen Stellen im 7G aus, die sind tatsächlich mit schweren Gerät bei nassen Boden in den Wald um Holz zu machen. 

Da komm mir mal einer mit Naturschutz im 7G. Die Schäden die da angerichtet wurden, können wir MTBler gar nicht anrichten... 

Ich bin richtig schockiert wie es in manchen Ecken aussieht, wie auf einem Truppenübungsplatz.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2018)

nicodip schrieb:


> trailparks/trailcenter wie in England, ist meiner meinung nach das beste, wo auch wanderer nichts zu suchen haben, in Winterberg solles einige davon geben (nicht der bikepark), weiss aber nicht ob sie so attraktiv sind, und zu weit von den ballungsräume.



Sorry aber genau solche gehttos will kein Touren Fahrer!
Werde auf Grund von Familienurlaub mir auch Mal das trailcenter Brilon anschauen, vermute aber, ich werde mich danach ärgern... Besser Karte anschauen und Tour planen... 

Zu dem Thema Hotspots und Schönwetterwochende große Gruppen usw. Stimme ich dir aber voll zu!


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal keine Sorge, ich war heute im 7G mit dem MTB unterwegs und ja viele Trails sind wirklich erodiert......von schweren Gerät des Forstamtes die teilweise Riesenschneisen in den Wald gefahren haben. Unglaublich ein Trail im Ennert auf denen die Kids immer gefahren sind und wo es immer Zoff gab ist jetzt zum Teil unfahrbar, er ist zwar jetzt teilweise 5m Breit aber auch bis zu einem Meter tief ausgefahren.
> 
> So sieht es aktuell an vielen Stellen im 7G aus, die sind tatsächlich mit schweren Gerät bei nassen Boden in den Wald um Holz zu machen.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja das verlogene an dem vorgeschoben Naturschutz!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2018)

nicodip schrieb:


> in Davos gilt fast überall die devise "share the trail"


Das ist auch die einzig richtige Lösung,Graubünden ist fürmich das glänzende Beispiel wies läuft 



nicodip schrieb:


> ber ehrlich gesagt, *mir war unwohl*, an familien in einer staubwolke vorbeizu ballern



Siehst du und das ist auch richtig so weil man an einer Familie nicht "in einer Staubwolke vorbei ballert" ( oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?)
"share the Trail" heisst gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und gegenseitig bedeutet dann quasi Geschwindigkeit runter und im gebührenden Abstand passieren. Wenn das nicht geht anhalten und passieren lassen oder schieben. Wenn sich da mal alle dran halten würden hätte man tausende Seiten weniger Diskussion in irgendwelchen Foren und Zeitungen 
Aber leider ist der "Flow" oder die Strava Zeit dem ein oder anderen wichtiger ( nicht auf Dich gemünzt  ) Helfen kann hier auch "antizyklisches fahren" sofern beruflich möglich dann umgeht man die meisten Begegnungen mit anderen "Naturnutzern"


----------



## noocelo (16. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> "share the Trail" heisst gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und gegenseitig bedeutet dann quasi Geschwindigkeit runter und im gebührenden Abstand passieren. Wenn das nicht geht anhalten und passieren lassen oder schieben.


wissen doch alle. machen auch alle schlauen. und die dohfen ändern nix, egal was hier und anderswo geschreibselt wird.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> wissen doch alle. machen auch alle schlauen. und die dohfen ändern nix, egal was hier und anderswo geschreibselt wird.



Ja die doofen haben imPrinzip das gleiche Problem wie die Toten.
Wenn du tot bist weisst du ja nicht das du tot bist .... genauso verhält sich das bei den doofen !


----------



## nicodip (16. April 2018)

Hubert,
ich bin sowieso immer langsam
das ballern bezog sich auf die meist "jüngere fahrer U35"
die vielleicht nicht ganz nachvollziehen können dass es stresst, alle 2 minuten ein biker durchzulassen.
war auf epic trail vom Jakobshorn heftig zuviel von beiden gattungen, andere seite nach Teufli nix los, da macht shared-trail sinn.
klappt also bei hotspots wie 7G nur bedingt.
--> du hast mir netterweise vor 1-2 jahren eine tolle tour im Ahrtal weitergegeben,
die fahre ich auch nicht sonntag nachmittag am Krausberg...


----------



## Black-Under (16. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das verlogene an dem vorgeschoben Naturschutz!


Peter Wohlleben hat zu mir mal gesagt der Förster ist der Bauer des Waldes und Bauern haben mit Naturschutz nichts am Hut.

Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2018)

nicodip schrieb:


> Hubert,
> ich bin sowieso immer langsam
> das ballern bezog sich auf die meist "jüngere fahrer U35"
> die vielleicht nicht ganz nachvollziehen können dass es stresst, alle 2 minuten ein biker durchzulassen.
> ...



Ja manche Sachen muss ... eh ... sollte man halt zu bestimmten Zeiten meiden. Gibt auch bei uns noch genügend Knallfrösche die Sonntags durch die DutchMountains rutschen. Wie ich Schon mal schrieb: eigentlich schade das es so ist aber so lange wir keine anderen Verhältnisse haben muss man sich als MTBler halt arrangieren


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibt auch bei uns noch genügend Knallfrösche die Sonntags durch die DutchMountains rutschen.



Die haben doch ihr Totschlags Argument....
Ich kann nur Sonntags und will mich nicht einschränken lassen... 

Wie du schon schreibst.. doof bleibt doof da helfen keine Pillen mehr...

Dbddhkp ....


----------



## mw.dd (17. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sorry aber genau solche gehttos will kein Touren Fahrer!
> Werde auf Grund von Familienurlaub mir auch Mal das trailcenter Brilon anschauen, vermute aber, ich werde mich danach ärgern...



Verlege den Familienurlaub nach Wales, danach denkst Du darüber sicher nochmal nach.


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Verlege den Familienurlaub nach Wales, danach denkst Du darüber sicher nochmal nach.


Kannst Du den Vorschlag näher erläutern? Ich vermutlich hier nicht der einzige, der noch keine Erfahrungen mit Familienurlaub in Wales hat.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. April 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Verlege den Familienurlaub nach Wales, danach denkst Du darüber sicher nochmal nach.


Keine Lust auf extra angelegte Trails! Und erst Recht nicht darauf auf festgelegte Gebiete beschränkt zu sein!


----------



## mw.dd (18. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Vorschlag näher erläutern? Ich vermutlich hier nicht der einzige, der noch keine Erfahrungen mit Familienurlaub in Wales hat.


Bezog sich darauf, das @delphi1507 Familienurlaub im Sauerland (?) machen wollte und im Rahmen dessen das Trailcenter Brilon testen. Da man - wenn man nur Brilon kennt - wirklich den Eindruck gewinnen könnte, Trailcenter seien langweilig, habe ich Wales vorgeschlagen. Dort kann man recht gut sehen, was man so machen kann.


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Keine Lust auf extra angelegte Trails! Und erst Recht nicht darauf auf festgelegte Gebiete beschränkt zu sein!


Ich finde das Anlegen von Wegen zur Erholungsnutzung prinzipiell erstmal gut und nutze diese auch gern (entsprechende Attraktivität vorausgesetzt). Auf speziell für das Radfahren im Wald angelegte Wege beschränkt sein möchte ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2018)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen das es je nach Land gesetzlich gar nicht anders geht als im MTB Park, z.B. Niederlande oder Österreich
Wie das in Wales aussieht weiss ich nicht


----------



## sibu (18. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht vergessen das es je nach Land gesetzlich gar nicht anders geht als im MTB Park, z.B. Niederlande oder Österreich
> Wie das in Wales aussieht weiss ich nicht


England & Wales haben im Gegensatz zu Schottland kein allgemeines Wegerecht. Die Kurzzusammenfassung: Der Grundbesitzer darf das Betreten (fast überall) verbieten, aber es gibt hinterlegte Wegerechte.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bezog sich darauf, das @delphi1507 Familienurlaub im Sauerland (?) machen wollte und im Rahmen dessen das Trailcenter Brilon testen. Da man - wenn man nur Brilon kennt - wirklich den Eindruck gewinnen könnte, Trailcenter seien langweilig, habe ich Wales vorgeschlagen. Dort kann man recht gut sehen, was man so machen kann.


Japp so schaut es aus... Famely vergnügt sich auf EM Bauernhof, und bei der Gelegenheit, kann man Mal schauen, werde aber auch eigene Tracks in petto haben, bzw. Einen der eher seltenen Park besuche einlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht vergessen das es je nach Land gesetzlich gar nicht anders geht als im MTB Park, z.B. Niederlande oder Österreich
> Wie das in Wales aussieht weiss ich nicht


Wales im speziellen weiß ich nicht, hab nur was im Hinterkopf das in England nur sehr eingeschränkt, außerhalb von Parks gefahren werden darf falls überhaupt...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> England & Wales haben im Gegensatz zu Schottland kein allgemeines Wegerecht. Die Kurzzusammenfassung: Der Grundbesitzer darf das Betreten (fast überall) verbieten, aber es gibt hinterlegte Wegerechte.


... womit kennst Du dich nicht aus? ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2018)

... über kurz oder lang wird es hier ohne Parks nicht gehen m.M.n.
Die Kidz heute wollen nicht mehr langweilig Touren mit "Schüsselstellen" und son quatsch fahren.
Die wollen fliegen wie Amir Kabani oder Urban Street wie Fabio Wibmer oder halt Trial wie Danny ... son Mist wie "Natur geniessen" und dabei paar Trails rollen is doch langweilig


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2018)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... womit kennst Du dich nicht aus? ;-)



um das zu wissen muss man 2 Min. googeln


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> um das zu wissen muss man 2 Min. googeln


... das Leben hält so einige Enttäuschungen und Belehrungen bereit! ;-)


----------



## sibu (18. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> um das zu wissen muss man 2 Min. googeln


Ich bevorzuge Startpage.com  und war, abgesehen davon, ein Jahr in Schottland; damals aber eher zu Fuß unterwegs. Die letzte Radtour nach Schottland führte vergangenes Jahr auf dem Rückweg von Edinburgh durch Innerleithen nur am Bikepark vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht vergessen das es je nach Land gesetzlich gar nicht anders geht als im MTB Park



Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das es je nach Region auch gar keine anderen Wege als Forstwirtschaftswege geben könnte un"Trails" mangels Begängnis & Interesse gar nicht erst entstehen oder angelegt würden. Da gibt es einige Regionen, die mir dazu einfallen würden - auch in Deutschland.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht vergessen, das es je nach Region auch gar keine anderen Wege als Forstwirtschaftswege geben könnte un"Trails" mangels Begängnis & Interesse gar nicht erst entstehen oder angelegt würden. Da gibt es einige Regionen, die mir dazu einfallen würden - auch in Deutschland.



Stimmt die gibt's auch, deswegen werden dort aber auch keine Parks entstehen


----------



## mw.dd (18. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> deswegen werden dort aber auch keine Parks entstehen



Oh doch. Ae (7Stanes), Afan, Coed-y-Brenin waren Industriefichtenwüste ohne nennenswerte touristische Bedeutung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2018)

... ok dann fahren wir jetzt alle in Wales und im 7GB sind se glücklich !


----------



## zett78 (18. April 2018)

Herrlich, nix los im 7GB


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... über kurz oder lang wird es hier ohne Parks nicht gehen m.M.n.
> Die Kidz heute wollen nicht mehr langweilig Touren mit "Schüsselstellen" und son quatsch fahren.
> Die wollen fliegen wie Amir Kabani oder Urban Street wie Fabio Wibmer oder halt Trial wie Danny ... son Mist wie "Natur geniessen" und dabei paar Trails rollen is doch langweilig



Glücklicher Weise ist das bei meinen noch anders...


----------



## sibu (18. April 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Herrlich, nix los im 7GB


 So ist das unter der Woche meistens ... ab und an ein Feierabend-Fahrer, und das wars. Da kann man an interessanten Stellen in Ruhe Bilder machen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Herrlich, nix los im 7GB



Sind ja alle im Forum


----------



## sibu (18. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sind ja alle im Forum


Bis gleich auf dem Heimweg durchs "Gebirge".


----------



## Raui (5. Mai 2018)

Dieses Wochenende wäre ein gutes Wochenende, um mal nicht im 7 GB zu fahren. Freunde und Helfer im Wald, mit Motorrädern, an einigen gängigen Kreuzungspunkten. Heute selbst gesehen , einmal ermahnt worden und dann umfahren, aus sicherer Quelle wohl morgen und am Sonntag auch noch. Wird bei dem Wetter ja eh zu voll werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mig23 (5. Mai 2018)

Raui schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende wäre ein gutes Wochenende, um mal nicht im 7 GB zu fahren. Freunde und Helfer im Wald, mit Motorrädern, an einigen gängigen Kreuzungspunkten. Heute selbst gesehen , einmal ermahnt worden und dann umfahren, aus sicherer Quelle wohl morgen und am Sonntag auch noch. Wird bei dem Wetter ja eh zu voll werden.....


Wo und wann denn genau? Wir waren gestern Abend auf der Route Weilberg - Margarethenhöhe - Löwenburg - Breilberge unterwegs. War aber wahrscheinlich zu spät für die Freunde und Helfer.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G Play mit Tapatalk


----------



## noocelo (5. Mai 2018)

verstehe ich das richtig: pozilei-typen im wald um mtbr zu jagen?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2018)

...heute Mittag, ab ca. 12.30/13 Uhr könnte ich eine menschenjagdfreie Runde um Hennef anbieten...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Mai 2018)

Das interessiert mich auch: Ist es ein generelles Aufräumen oder eine Durchsetzung des Wegeplans? Und wer ist beteiligt? Danke für nähere Infos!


----------



## Black-Under (5. Mai 2018)

Da haben die Menschen bei der Polizei Unmengen an Überstunden und müssen auch noch am WE für so einen Käse eingesetzt werden, anstatt das sie mal frei haben.
Wer entscheidet so einen Unsinn.

Aber gut wollte heute eigentlich ins 7G, dann gehts eben Richtung Hennef Wahnbachtalsperre.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (5. Mai 2018)

Fahre seit 15 Jahren durch's 7G,und auch schon mal "Kontakt " mit Förstern und selbsternannten "Rangern" gehabt, aber sowas ist schon ne Nummer !
Mein Tip,zumindest im Frühling/Sommer Samstags/Sonntags sehr früh los,so um 6/7 Uhr,dann ist man um 11/12 wenn die Völkerwanderung beginnt zumindest auf dem Heimweg.
Kollidiert halt bei den jüngeren mit der "Abendgestaltung"!


----------



## Raui (5. Mai 2018)

mig23 schrieb:


> Wo und wann denn genau? Wir waren gestern Abend auf der Route Weilberg - Margarethenhöhe - Löwenburg - Breilberge unterwegs. War aber wahrscheinlich zu spät für die Freunde und Helfer.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Moto G Play mit Tapatalk


Ermahnt worden am Petersberg, Ende Abfahrt Bittweg, gesehen dann am Einkehrhaus (Nonnenstromberg) und an der Löwenburg / Breiberge. Bin dann rüber Richtung Auge Gottes, da war dann nichts mehr.
Mein Nachbar (ein mir wohlgesonnener Polizist) hat mir das dann "durch die Blume" bestätigt.


----------



## Raui (5. Mai 2018)

gestern gg 11.00 Uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Mai 2018)

So ein Mist! Auge Gottes liegt auch außerhalb des kritischen Gebietes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2018)

Wie ich Motorradpolizisten kenne, haben die nichts dagegen ein paar Runden durch das Siebengebirge zu drehen.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie ich Motorradpolizisten kenne, haben die nichts dagegen ein paar Runden durch das Siebengebirge zu drehen.


Es wäre Mal interessant, was die privat dazu meinen, das es keine offiziellen Verbotsschilder nach StVZO gibt! 

Und wie Radler von auswärts erkennen sollen, ohne das Mann sich irgendwelche Tafeln anschaut, das man dort nicht fahren darf... 

Ich halte ja nach wie vor rote und gelbe Dreiecke für untauglich/rechtswidrig!


----------



## noocelo (5. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...heute Mittag, ab ca. 12.30/13 Uhr könnte ich eine menschenjagdfreie Runde um Hennef anbieten...


hab' die lütten  dieses we.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es wäre Mal interessant, was die privat dazu meinen, das es keine offiziellen Verbotsschilder nach StVZO gibt!
> 
> Und wie Radler von auswärts erkennen sollen, ohne das Mann sich irgendwelche Tafeln anschaut, das man dort nicht fahren darf...
> 
> Ich halte ja nach wie vor rote und gelbe Dreiecke für untauglich/rechtswidrig!



Was die privat dazu meinen tut leider nichts zur Sache tuuten 
Es gibt ein Wegegebot und die setzen durch das es eingehalten wird ...ob untauglich oder nicht ... Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht
Gabs im Nationalpark auch schon, Ausgang Honigbergtrail standen die Ränschas mit Polizei un ham kontrolliert, es wurden wohl auch Bußgelder verhangen, ist aber schon paar Jährchen her als ich das letzte mal davon hörte. Es gibt halt einige verbohrte Alteingesessene die immer noch der Meinung sind Verbote bringen was. Und solange es einige wenige Idioten gibt die denen immer weiter Futter liefern wird sich daran nichts ändern


----------



## Deleted 124581 (6. Mai 2018)

Yes....auf der Dreiborner Höhe,Nähe Wollseifen Ortsausgang bin ich schon mehrmals freundlich ermahnt worden,langsam kenne ich alle...


----------



## laspirit2014 (6. Mai 2018)

Nur merkwürdig, dass ausgerechnet dieses WE kontrolliert worden sein soll, wo es schon nicht genug Personal für "Rhein in Flammen" gibt?! Traditionell stehen Posten seit Jahren rechts- und linksrheinisch im Naturschutzgebiet, weil man von exponierten Stellen so schön das Feuerwerk genießen kann...Und wenn dann prompt Biker vorbeikommen,  können die Jungs und Mädels nicht wegsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (6. Mai 2018)

huhu @laspirit2014!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Mai 2018)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Nur merkwürdig, dass ausgerechnet dieses WE kontrolliert worden sein soll, wo es schon nicht genug Personal für "Rhein in Flammen" gibt?! Traditionell stehen Posten seit Jahren rechts- und linksrheinisch im Naturschutzgebiet, weil man von exponierten Stellen so schön das Feuerwerk genießen kann...Und wenn dann prompt Biker vorbeikommen,  können die Jungs und Mädels nicht wegsehen


Gute Überlegung, die Hoffnung macht...


----------



## meg-71 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich würde hiermit vieleicht einen Zusammenhang sehen

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...birge-bricht-alle-Rekorde-article3847428.html

Gruß der meg


----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. Mai 2018)

Richtig, das war der Grund. .....hatte in den vergangenen Jahren bei Lauftreffs,Wandertagen ect mit Kontrollen zu kämpfen, allerdings ohne Polizei ,es gab "hauseigene"Streckenposten bzw Unterstützung durch das Forstamt .
Dachte schon die Polizei jetzt regelmäßig am WE im 7G zu treffen .


----------



## mig23 (7. Mai 2018)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde hiermit vieleicht einen Zusammenhang sehen
> 
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...birge-bricht-alle-Rekorde-article3847428.html
> 
> Gruß der meg





sinus alba schrieb:


> Richtig, das war der Grund. .....hatte in den vergangenen Jahren bei Lauftreffs,Wandertagen ect mit Kontrollen zu kämpfen, allerdings ohne Polizei ,es gab "hauseigene"Streckenposten bzw Unterstützung durch das Forstamt .
> Dachte schon die Polizei jetzt regelmäßig am WE im 7G zu treffen .


War zum Glück schon zwischen 7:00 und 9:00 unterwegs da wurde ich am Milchhäuschen noch freundlich von den Streckenposten begrüßt. 
Hatte den Wandertag nicht auf dem Schirm, aber mittags hätte ich keine Lust gehabt, weder als Radfahrer mir den Weg durch die Wanderer zu klingeln, noch als Wanderer von Radfahrern "gescheucht" zu werden. Leben und leben lassen.

Gibt's eigentlich eine Internetseite wo diese Veranstaltungen rund ums Siebengebirge aufgelistet sind? Dann würde ich an den Wander-Events das Rad stehen lassen.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G Play mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. Mai 2018)

Yes,gibt's....federführend ist meist der "7G Verschönerungsverein" die wissen idR zeitnah über sämtliche legalen Aktivitäten im 7G bescheid, einfach die Seite aufrufen .
Das mit dem ganz früh los klappt meist sogar wenn eine Veranstaltung stattfindet ,man muss nur Ausweichrouten nutzen,so ne Art Plan B......


----------



## sibu (7. Mai 2018)

mig23 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich eine Internetseite wo diese Veranstaltungen rund ums Siebengebirge aufgelistet sind? Dann würde ich an den Wander-Events das Rad stehen lassen.


Es gibt den Veranstaltungsteil in der jeweils aktuellen Ausgabe des Rheinkiesels, aber da gehen die hier relevanten Veranstaltungen in der Flut der kulturellen Ereignisse unter, ähnlich ist es bei dem Programm des VVS, wobei der die Trägerschaft über den Naturpark gerade abgegeben und das Programmheft vielleicht zum letzten Mal erstellt hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Nur merkwürdig, dass ausgerechnet dieses WE kontrolliert worden sein soll, wo es schon nicht genug Personal für "Rhein in Flammen" gibt?! Traditionell stehen Posten seit Jahren rechts- und linksrheinisch im Naturschutzgebiet, weil man von exponierten Stellen so schön das Feuerwerk genießen kann...Und wenn dann prompt Biker vorbeikommen,  können die Jungs und Mädels nicht wegsehen



Sowas nennt man Synergien


----------



## Hoppes (24. Oktober 2018)

2 Sheriffs sollen eingestellt werden die das 7GB überwachen...
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ebengebirge-kontrollieren-article3964686.html


----------



## noocelo (24. Oktober 2018)

nix sheriffs – nur ordnungsdienstmitarbeiter*innen. die dürfen nicht viel; in fließenden verkehr eingreifen zum beispiel fällt schomma weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (24. Oktober 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> nix sheriffs – nur ordnungsdienstmitarbeiter*innen. die dürfen nicht viel; in fließenden verkehr eingreifen zum beispiel fällt schomma weg.


Ja, "fließender Verkehr" (§36 StVO) und Schusswaffen dürfen sie nicht, ansonsten sind sie der Polizei ziemlich gleich gestellt. Wobei die Frage ist, ob jemand, der außerhalb der Straße unterwegs ist, noch Verkehr im Sinne der StVO ist. Und wenn sie an Stellen stehen, wo man absteigen muss (Barrikaden auf gesperrten Wegen sind zulässig) , haben sie auch gewonnen. Siehe auch die parallele Diskussion.

Und die Zusammenarbeit von Ordnungsamt und Polizei funktioniert hier wohl sehr gut (siehe 1. Post hier im Thread).


----------



## dopero (24. Oktober 2018)

Wieso sollte die StVO nicht gelten? Nur weil einige Verkehrsarten die Straßen nicht benutzen dürfen?
Im übrigen ist "Straße" der Oberbegriff für alles Flachen (Fahrbahnen, Radwege, Gehwege, Plätze, ...) auf dem öffentlicher Straßenverkehr stattfindet. "Außerhalb der Straße" gibt es deswegen eigentlich nur auf Umzäunten und mit Zugangstor abgesicherten Bereichen.


----------



## Black-Under (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich sag es ganz ehrlich wenn die mich verwarnen sollten werde ich das ganze vor Gericht anfechten. Denn solange im 7G Harvester unterwegs sind, lasse ich es mir nicht verbieten mit dem MTB jeden Weg zu nutzen. Entweder ist das ein Naturschutzgebiet auf alle Ebenen oder nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Oktober 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich sag es ganz ehrlich wenn die mich verwarnen sollten werde ich das ganze vor Gericht anfechten. Denn solange im 7G Harvester unterwegs sind, lasse ich es mir nicht verbieten mit dem MTB jeden Weg zu nutzen. Entweder ist das ein Naturschutzgebiet auf alle Ebenen oder nicht.



Viel Spass das wird ein teures vorhaben !


----------



## tommespommes (25. Oktober 2018)

Die einzige wichtige Frage ist doch wer sich von uns dort bewirbt...


----------



## noocelo (25. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Viel Spass das wird ein teures vorhaben !


winken und weiterfahren: günstiger!


----------



## sibu (25. Oktober 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die StVO nicht gelten? Nur weil einige Verkehrsarten die Straßen nicht benutzen dürfen?
> Im übrigen ist "Straße" der Oberbegriff für alles Flachen (Fahrbahnen, Radwege, Gehwege, Plätze, ...) auf dem öffentlicher Straßenverkehr stattfindet. "Außerhalb der Straße" gibt es deswegen eigentlich nur auf Umzäunten und mit Zugangstor abgesicherten Bereichen.


Dazu fand und findet hier eine sehr ausschweifende Diskussion statt. Ich musste auch erst einmal überlegen, ob es Zugänge im Siebengebirge gibt, die keine Schranke haben, aber es gibt doch einige.


----------



## Raui (25. Oktober 2018)

Hoppes schrieb:


> 2 Sheriffs sollen eingestellt werden die das 7GB überwachen...
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ebengebirge-kontrollieren-article3964686.html



Oh man, dass finde ich wirklich schräg. Also mal unabhängig davon, wie darauf jeder von uns reagiert, wie soll ich mir das denn in der Realität vorstellen? Zwei (2!) Ordnungsbeamte werden eingestellt, die (Vollzeit oder Teilzeit?) das gesamte 7GB durchwandern und böse Mountainbiker und böse Hundebesitzer jagen. Ihnen wird lt. Artikel ein Dienstwagen zur Verfügung gestellt mit dem sie was genau machen sollen ? Trails abfahren ? Vor den Trails warten ? Und das 5 Tage die Woche ? Oder eher Wochenenddienst mit Sondervergütung? Haben die tatsächlich so wenig zu tun, dass dafür Ressourcen freigegeben werden ? Als selbständiger Geschäftsinhaber im Rhein - Sieg - Kreis fallen mir ad hoc mehrere Gegebenheiten ein, Mitarbeiter des Ordnungsamtes sinnvoller einzusetzen als sie auf Wanderschaft durchs 7GB zu schicken. 
Es wir echt immer doller !!! 
Anstatt sich mal an einen Tisch zu setzen und zu versuchen, eine gemeinsame Lösung für alle Beteiligten zu finden.....hat in anderen Regionen unseres Landes ja auch schon funktioniert. 
(Ich hatte vor ca. 3 Jahren, als die Beschwerden über MTBler im 7GB erstmals lauter wurden und auch die Zeitung darüber berichtete, Kontakt zum damaligen Umweltdezernenten der CDU, Herr Christoph Schwarz. Er antwortete mir auf einen Leserbrief, den ich aufgrund eines offensichtlich falsch recherchierten Artikels  an die Zeitung (GA) geschrieben habe. Zuerst wurde reges Interesse bekundet, man nehme die Sorgen und Bedürfnisse aller Beteiligten sehr ernst. Als es dann aber um ein Treffen ging , ich konnte damals gut eine Hand voll MTBler motivieren, Zeit und Engagement zu investieren, hatte man in der Politik Wichtigeres zu tun. Man würde sich aber zu gegebener Zeit melden !)
Soviel dazu. 
Ich finde es einfach nur Schade, das es mittlerweile schon so weit ist. Für meinen Teil, ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren im 7GB,  halte ich mich weitestgehend fern und weiche auf andere Gebiete aus.  




tommespommes schrieb:


> Die einzige wichtige Frage ist doch wer sich von uns dort bewirbt...


Sollte man sich wirklich überlegen .


----------



## Black-Under (25. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Viel Spass das wird ein teures vorhaben !


Nöö dafür habe ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, die so etwas mit abdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (25. Oktober 2018)

@Raui 
Ausweichen ist für mich absolut keine Option....
Falls meine seit 15 Jahren funktionierende Strategie nicht mehr funzt ....
Sorry, aber dann gibt's notfalls einpaar auf's Butterblümchen.


----------



## sibu (25. Oktober 2018)

Das einzige bisher Handfeste ist der Entwurf für den Haushalt 2019/2020. Der geht wohl demnächst zur Verabschiedung in den Kreistag. Kann jemand daraus erkennen, ob und welche Qualität die neuen Stellen haben?


----------



## Lurschman (25. Oktober 2018)

tommespommes schrieb:


> Die einzige wichtige Frage ist doch wer sich von uns dort bewirbt...



Die Stellen sind noch nicht ausgeschrieben und es ist auch noch nicht klar ob intern oder extern vergeben wird


----------



## sibu (25. Oktober 2018)

Ausgeschrieben wird erst, wenn der Haushalt bewilligt ist und das Haushaltsjahr begonnen hat. Vorher gibt es theoretisch die Möglichkeit, dass die Position (die ich im Entwurf nicht finde) vom Kreistag gekippt wird. Vielleicht kann man die Kreistagsabgeordneten davon überzeugen, dass diese Stellen überflüssig sind und man sich das Geld sparen kann. Am einflussreichsten ist hier vermutlich die Hunde-Lobby.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Oktober 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nöö dafür habe ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, die so etwas mit abdeckt.



... ich wills nich ins unendliche treiben aber ich glaube die wird einen Antrag ablehnen. Die treten i.d.Regel nur ein wenn die Aussichten gut sind und vor Gericht ist der vergleich mit dem Harvester wenig standhaft. Denn schliesslich muss Naturschutz sein und die entnehmen ja so schonend wie es geht das Holz im Wald ....  da wirst du nicht viele TReffer landen können da sitzt die Forstwirtschaft am längeren Hebel denke ich.

Und was ich auch schon schmerzlich lernen musste: Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind in D zwei paar Schuhe leider !


----------



## Black-Under (25. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... ich wills nich ins unendliche treiben aber ich glaube die wird einen Antrag ablehnen. Die treten i.d.Regel nur ein wenn die Aussichten gut sind und vor Gericht ist der vergleich mit dem Harvester wenig standhaft. Denn schliesslich muss Naturschutz sein und die entnehmen ja so schonend wie es geht das Holz im Wald ....  da wirst du nicht viele TReffer landen können da sitzt die Forstwirtschaft am längeren Hebel denke ich.
> 
> Und was ich auch schon schmerzlich lernen musste: Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind in D zwei paar Schuhe leider !



Nun meine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat mich schon in einigen kleineren Rechtsfragen vertreten, wo die Aussichten auch nicht gut waren.
Ich denke einfach es hat eben noch nie jemand versucht und ich denke doch der Vergleich ist gerade wichtig, denn wenn Mountainbiken den Wald schädigen soll, dann muss man schon erklären warum es ein Harvester oder eine großer Traktor nicht macht. 
Das ist ja nicht das einzige was im 7G unter dem Thema Naturschutz falsch läuft, das ringeln der Robinien z.B.. Irgendwer hat festgelegt, dass Robinien nicht ins 7G gehören. Es gibt allerdings Untersuchungen, dass im 7G schon zur Urzeiten  mediterane und zum Teil Tropische Gewächse immer wieder mal beheimatet waren, zu diesen Zeiten ist ein Einfluss des Menschen unmöglich. Also welche Pflanzen gehören in ein Naturschutzgebiet. 
Es sollte einfach mal aufhören dass Interessenverbände darüber bestimmen was gut und nicht gut für ein Naturschutzgebiet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (25. Oktober 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nöö dafür habe ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, die so etwas mit abdeckt.



Davon würde ich dir abraten, wenn du verlierst musst du blechen und die Richter im ÖD werden garantiert niemals ihren Kollegen im ÖD der Stadt Königswinter in den Rücken fallen. Die eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus.


----------



## Black-Under (26. Oktober 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Davon würde ich dir abraten, wenn du verlierst musst du blechen und die Richter im ÖD werden garantiert niemals ihren Kollegen im ÖD der Stadt Königswinter in den Rücken fallen. Die eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus.


Ich weiß ja nicht was für eine low cost Rechtschutzversicherung Du hast aber meine zahlt auch wenn der Prozess verloren wird. 

Die Richter fallen doch sogar den Kommunen und der Regierung bei vielen Sachen (siehe Fahrverbote) in den Rücken (eigentlich würde ich es so nicht nennen, denn sie sprechen eben unabhängig Recht)


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Davon würde ich dir abraten, wenn du verlierst musst du blechen und die Richter im ÖD werden garantiert niemals ihren Kollegen im ÖD der Stadt Königswinter in den Rücken fallen. Die eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus.



So einen Schwachsinn kann auch nur einer schreiben, der sich Chemtrail nennt.


----------



## Chemtrail (26. Oktober 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So einen Schwachsinn kann auch nur einer schreiben, der sich Chemtrail nennt.



Vielen Dank für diese detaillierte Darstellung, geistreich wortgewandt, vor Fakten strotzend. Ein rhetorisches Machwerk schier olympischer Dimension. Mama ist sicher stolz auf dich.

Beim WCCB sieht man ja wie es im rheinischen Klüngel läuft, bisherige Konsequenzen für städtische Mitarbeiter hat es nicht gegeben und wird es nicht geben.


----------



## Chemtrail (26. Oktober 2018)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was für eine low cost Rechtschutzversicherung Du hast aber meine zahlt auch wenn der Prozess verloren wird.



Ich glaube dir zwar kein Wort aber da du es nicht beweisen kannst ist es müßig darüber zu lamentieren. Ich kann mir nichjt vorstellen dass ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen Menschen finanziert die aus Langeweile absurde Klagen einreichen. Vielleicht zahlt sie sogar einmal, bevor sie dich kündigen. Aber selbst das ist unwahrscheinlich.

Fahrverbote bringen kein Geld ein, da man sie nicht überprüfen geschweige denn umsetzen kann. Im ÖD ist jetzt nicht gerade die creme de la creme des Arbeitsmarktes versammelt, das bekommen die nicht hin so etwas zu organisieren. Das ist ein ganz anderer Sachverhalt. Der Vergleich hinkt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2018)

Leute, der Mimimimimi-Thread ist nebenan.


----------



## Black-Under (26. Oktober 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir zwar kein Wort aber da du es nicht beweisen kannst ist es müßig darüber zu lamentieren. Ich kann mir nichjt vorstellen dass ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen Menschen finanziert die aus Langeweile absurde Klagen einreichen. Vielleicht zahlt sie sogar einmal, bevor sie dich kündigen. Aber selbst das ist unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Fahrverbote bringen kein Geld ein, da man sie nicht überprüfen geschweige denn umsetzen kann. Im ÖD ist jetzt nicht gerade die creme de la creme des Arbeitsmarktes versammelt, das bekommen die nicht hin so etwas zu organisieren. Das ist ein ganz anderer Sachverhalt. Der Vergleich hinkt.



Ich muss das nicht beweisen weil es in den Verträgen steht und es jeder auf den Seiten der Versicherer nachlesen kann.
Wenn die Versicherung ihr OK gibt zahlt sie komplett.
Es geht auch nicht um eine absurde Klage sondern dann um eine Klage gegen ein Ordnungsgeld:. (Im Straßenverkehr habe ich so etwas hinter mir, dort hat dann die Bußgeldstelle die Bußgeldzahlung zurückgezogen)

Aber glaub weiter an deine Verschwörungstheorien.......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Im ÖD ist jetzt nicht gerade die creme de la creme des Arbeitsmarktes versammelt




Hier im Forum mit Sicherheit auch nicht !


----------



## noocelo (26. Oktober 2018)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Arbeit


----------



## Trekki (26. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier im Forum mit Sicherheit auch nicht !


Halb-OT Tipp für geplage Mitforisten: nutzt die Funktion "Ignorieren". Dies hat zwar etwas vom Kopf-in-den-Sand stecken, Ihr könnt aber nicht alle zum gepflegten Miteinander bekehren.

Meine Erfahrung hierbei ist, es lässt sich niemand zu einem gepflegten Miteinander bekehren.

@schraeg , Du landest ganz sicher nicht auf meiner Ignorierenliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2018)

Dann kann man sich aber nicht so schön zan*G*en


----------



## noocelo (27. Oktober 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> @schraeg , Du landest ganz sicher nicht auf meiner Ignorierenliste.


und ich?


----------



## Trekki (27. Oktober 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> und ich?




Dies ist übrigens ein Hinweis, dass Du nicht auf meiner Liste stehst. Ich habe die Frage ja gesehen.
Kurzer Check: 6 Einträge, zur Zeit ist nur einer kurz vor der Aufnahme auf Platz 7. Ist aber keiner aus KBU


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> schön zan*G*en


gayt am beschdnn mit Franggnnnn...


----------



## noocelo (27. Oktober 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


>


----------



## trab999 (28. Oktober 2018)

oh Mann... nach fast zehn Jahren Bike-Abstinenz habe ich dieses Jahr den Spass am MTB wiedergefunden und war u.a. auch im 7G unterwegs.

Nachdem ich letzte Woche in der Zeitung die Mitteilung über den Einsatz der Ranger gelesen habe, habe ich hier den gesamten Thread nachgelesen und muss wohl feststellen, dass ich möglicherweise (!) auf Wegen unterwegs war, die ich gar nicht hätte befahren dürfen. Ich wäre nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, da insbesondere das Miteinander mit den Wanderern durchweg positiv war - fahre da eher sehr defensiv - und mich auch niemals jemand darauf angesprochen hat. Außerdem liefern Komoot und Konsorten explizit für MTB nach wie vor alle Routen.

Jetzt lese ich, dass es nun einen sehr eingeschränkten Wegeplan gibt, nach dem überhaupt nur bestimmte Wege befahrbar sind. Die Suche nach einem aktuellen Wegeplan führt aber nicht wirklich zum Ziel - entweder lande ich auf nicht mehr vorhandenen Seiten (z.B. rhein-sieg-kreis) oder auf den PDFs mit den Plänen kann man einfach keine Wege erkennen.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mich vor die Wanderkarten stellen muss, um herauszufinden, wo ich lang fahren darf!

*Vielleicht habe ich ja im Netz etwas übersehen und frage hier deshalb, wo man einen brauchbaren Link dazu bekommen kann. Oder noch besser, wie kann ich mir mit Komoot eine Route basteln, die den Wegeplan berücksichtigt?*

Vielen Dank im voraus!
Gehe jetzt erstmal biken - aber nicht im 7G...


----------



## tommespommes (28. Oktober 2018)

trab999 schrieb:


> oh Mann... nach fast zehn Jahren Bike-Abstinenz habe ich dieses Jahr den Spass am MTB wiedergefunden und war u.a. auch im 7G unterwegs.
> 
> Nachdem ich letzte Woche in der Zeitung die Mitteilung über den Einsatz der Ranger gelesen habe, habe ich hier den gesamten Thread nachgelesen und muss wohl feststellen, dass ich möglicherweise (!) auf Wegen unterwegs war, die ich gar nicht hätte befahren dürfen. Ich wäre nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, da insbesondere das Miteinander mit den Wanderern durchweg positiv war - fahre da eher sehr defensiv - und mich auch niemals jemand darauf angesprochen hat. Außerdem liefern Komoot und Konsorten explizit für MTB nach wie vor alle Routen.
> 
> ...


Jung....Fahr einfach weiter da, sei rücksichtsvoll und nett zu den Leuten und gut is. War gestern auch noch da und hatte einen total entspannten Tag. Militante Wanderer hast du da ab und zu. Das is einfach so. Wenn da irgendwelche Veranstaltungen sind bzw Wochenende/Feiertag und Top Wetter dann meidest du das besser. Zu viele Leute und damit auch mehr Idioten....


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2018)

Ghettofaust drauf.


----------



## tommespommes (28. Oktober 2018)

Immer Ghetto Faust! ohne GhettoFaust geht garnix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2018)

tommespommes schrieb:


> Immer Ghetto Faust! ohne GhettoFaust geht garnix!


Bist herzlich eingeladen zur Team Trailtrasher Ghettofaustnacht.


----------



## tommespommes (28. Oktober 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bist herzlich eingeladen zur Team Trailtrasher Ghettofaustnacht.


Das hört sich jetzt aber irgendwie etwas gefährlich an


----------



## davez (30. März 2019)

trab999 schrieb:


> oh Mann... nach fast zehn Jahren Bike-Abstinenz habe ich dieses Jahr den Spass am MTB wiedergefunden und war u.a. auch im 7G unterwegs.
> 
> Nachdem ich letzte Woche in der Zeitung die Mitteilung über den Einsatz der Ranger gelesen habe, habe ich hier den gesamten Thread nachgelesen und muss wohl feststellen, dass ich möglicherweise (!) auf Wegen unterwegs war, die ich gar nicht hätte befahren dürfen. Ich wäre nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, da insbesondere das Miteinander mit den Wanderern durchweg positiv war - fahre da eher sehr defensiv - und mich auch niemals jemand darauf angesprochen hat. Außerdem liefern Komoot und Konsorten explizit für MTB nach wie vor alle Routen.
> 
> ...



Mir geht es genauso. Ich war heute (am sonnigen Samstag) unterwegs - zum ersten Mal seit 10 Jahren. Von der Wegekennzeichnung wusste ich nichts und dachte, dass ich mich - solange ich mich auf breiten Wegen unterwegs bin - korrekt verhalte. 

An mehreren Stellen hatten die Havester unglaublche Schneisen in den Wald geschlagen und die Wege komplett zerstört. Irgendwie steht das in völligem Gegensatz zu den Grundsätzen eines Naturschutzgebiets.

Die Ratschläge morgens unter der Woche zu fahren, funktionieren bei mir leider nicht. Ich gehöre zum arbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung mit Kernarbeitszeiten. Insofern geht es nur am Wochenende.

Und zur Diskussion über die unfreundlichen CC Fahrer. Wenn ich mich den Berg hochquäle und der Puls bei 180 ist, schaffe ich kein Lächeln mehr in mein Gesicht zu zaubern und vor lauter Schnaufen fällt das Grüßen auch flach  Das hat also nichts mit Unfreundlichkeit zu tun, sondern mit mangelnder Fitness 

Im übrigen glaube ich, werden die E-Bikes die Situation zwischen den selbsternannten Heilsbringern im Wald und den MTBs noch verschärfen. Denn in Zukunft werden ganz neue Bevölkerungsgruppen auf dem MTB unterwegs sein und die Anzahl wird sich deutlich erhöhen. Wer früher nur an den Flüssen entlang gefahren ist, kann mit dem E-Bike auch in bergigem Gelände fahren.


----------



## Trekki (31. März 2019)

@davez : willkommen zurück.
Deine Interpretation von dem unfreundlichen Blick gefällt mir.

Es kann für das 7GB und MTB allgemein auch gut laufen, wenn mehr mit Motor unterwegs sind. So ist es doch allgemein akzeptiert, dass Kippen überall hingeworfen werden. Weil: es gibt ja so viele Raucher. Auch ist es allgemein aktzeptiert, dass Hune überallhin pinkeln. Gleiches "weil". Warum sollte für das MTB bei einer breiten Nutzung die allgemeine Akzeptanz sich nicht ändern können?


----------



## davez (31. März 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> @davez : willkommen zurück.
> Deine Interpretation von dem unfreundlichen Blick gefällt mir.
> 
> Es kann für das 7GB und MTB allgemein auch gut laufen, wenn mehr mit Motor unterwegs sind. So ist es doch allgemein akzeptiert, dass Kippen überall hingeworfen werden. Weil: es gibt ja so viele Raucher. Auch ist es allgemein aktzeptiert, dass Hune überallhin pinkeln. Gleiches "weil". Warum sollte für das MTB bei einer breiten Nutzung die allgemeine Akzeptanz sich nicht ändern können?



Heute war ich im Bereich Wachtberg unterwegs. In den beiden letzten Tagen sind mir weit über 100 Wanderer begegnet aber nur 3 MTBs. Wirklich witzig, die MTBs zu einem Problem zu erklären. Da sieht man wohl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.  

Zudem lagen auf vielen Trails in schöner Regelemäßigkeit Baumstämme quer darüber. Die Boshaftigkeit ist wirklich erstaunlich. Eigentlich müsste man eine Handsäge mitnehmen  Zudem ließen alle Hundebesitzer ihre Hunde unangeleint in den Wäldern laufen (obwohl ich mehrfach Verbotsschilder gesehen hatte). Die Lobby der MTBler ist leider (noch) zu schwach. Insofern greife ich Dein Argument mit den E-Bikes auf und die schiere Masse an MTBlern könnte die Lobby stärken. Aber nur wenn sich die MTBler nicht untereinander bekämpfen...


----------



## Trekki (31. März 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Die Lobby der MTBler ist leider (noch) zu schwach


DIMB ist die Lobby fürs MTB. Verglichen mit ADFC oder ADAC jedoch sehr klein.

Querliegende Baumstämme betrachte ich als Herausforderung. D.h. Vorderrad lupfen, hinten hochziehen. Mit dem Kinderwagen oder mit Gehhilfe ist aber selbst quer liegendes Gestrüpp ein Problem. D.h. wir (MTB) sind da gar nicht so sehr betroffen. Die ältesten und die jüngsten unter uns betrifft dies weit mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (1. Juni 2019)

Vorschau in der Zeitschrift "bike" 07.2019 auf die 08.2019: da wird wohl ordentlich Benzin ins Feuer gegossen.
Zumindest gibt es keinen Weg im 7GB Wegeplan, den ich als Trail bezeichnen würde.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juni 2019)

Möchtest du mal Kontakt zur Redaktion aufnehmen?


----------



## davez (1. Juni 2019)

Gefühlt lassen 50% der Spaziergänger mit Hunden, ihre Tiere ohne Leine laufen. Das ist ein viel größeres Problem für die Tierwelt im 7G als die Mountainbiker


----------



## Trekki (1. Juni 2019)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Möchtest du mal Kontakt zur Redaktion aufnehmen?


Gute Idee, mache ich


----------



## Trekki (1. Juni 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Gefühlt lassen 50% der Spaziergänger mit Hunden, ihre Tiere ohne Leine laufen. Das ist ein viel größeres Problem für die Tierwelt im 7G als die Mountainbiker


Das mag so sein, hat aber nichts mit der Problematik von MTB im Siebengebirge und dem Wegeplan zu tun. Weiterhin möchte ich nicht Fehler von anderen vorschieben um selbst Fehler begehen zu können.


----------



## davez (1. Juni 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das mag so sein, hat aber nichts mit der Problematik von MTB im Siebengebirge und dem Wegeplan zu tun. Weiterhin möchte ich nicht Fehler von anderen vorschieben um selbst Fehler begehen zu können.


Du hast absolut Recht, aber es ist so ärgerlich wie mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.

Ein Artikel in der Bike wäre sicherlich extrem schädlich für die Mountain Biker im 7G


----------



## Black-Under (1. Juni 2019)

Das geht gar nicht, da muss man unbedingt was gegen unternehmen. 
Es wird ja jetzt schon von Horden MTBlern gesprochen, die angeblich die Trails runterdonnern.
(komisch dass ich die noch nie gesehen habe)

Ich finde das sowieso nicht ok alle möglichen Trails öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## Helltone (2. Juni 2019)

Eine gute Idee, dass die DIMB Kontakt mit der Bike Redaktion aufnimmt und berät. Eigentlich kann ein solcher Revier Guide nicht veröffentlicht werden. Da fragt man sich wer das so schlecht recherchiert hat. Vielleicht kann man die Bike aber auch nutzen, um die Interessen der regionalen MTBler darzustellen. 

Gleichzeitig sollte man gelassen bleiben und keine Angst davor haben, dass das 7G überrannt wird von MTBlern von außerhalb.


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juni 2019)

Habe heute im Generalanzeiger eine große Anzeige von Fahrrad Feld entdeckt,die ihr Bikefestival bewerben.
Da kann man an einer E-Bike Tour teilnehmen,die ins Siebengebirge geht.
Ein sehr begehrter Spot!


----------



## Helltone (2. Juni 2019)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Habe heute im Generalanzeiger eine große Anzeige von Fahrrad Feld entdeckt,die ihr Bikefestival bewerben.
> Da kann man an einer E-Bike Tour teilnehmen,die ins Siebengebirge geht.
> Ein sehr begehrter Spot!


Die fahren dann doch sehr wahrscheinlich auf den ausgewiesenen Wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (2. Juni 2019)

Ich sehe weniger die Interessen der Locals sondern eher den Aufruf Ordnungswiedrigkeiten zu begehen (Stichwort: Wegeplan).
Grund: das 7GB ist m.e. für alle da, es ist nicht für die Locals reserviert.


----------



## Trekki (3. Juni 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Gefühlt lassen 50% der Spaziergänger mit Hunden, ihre Tiere ohne Leine laufen.


Das Hunde-Problem habe ich ja in meinem Post #540 angedeutet. Ganz persönlich habe ich wohl einen Hunde-Magneten eingebaut. Auf vielen Touren werde ich von Hunden angefallen, so auch gestern. Gestern war die Situation so: der Hund saß am Wegerand (Radweg auf ehemaliger Bahnstrecke, also ausreichend breit) im hohen Gras. Als ich an dem Hund vorbei gefahren bin, ist er auf mich los gesprungen und ich habe Gas gegeben. Der Hundehalter war ca. 100m weg. Als bei ihm vorbei fuhr hat auch er mich angegriffen. Ausser seinem Schlag auf meine Schulter ist aber nichts passiert.
Auf meinem Arbeitsweg am Rhein entlang passiert mir häufig ähnliches. Als Folge davon hatte ich auch schon einen Krankenhaus Aufenthalt.

Das Problem mit den unangeleinten Hunden habe ich auch schon mit einem guten Freund und Hundehalter durchdiskutiert. Fazit: dies ist ein hoffnungsloser Fall.

Bei Deiner contra-Hunde Meinung bin ich alo voll bei Dir, kann Deine Erfahrungen bestätigen. Aber all dies hat nichts mit dem Aufruf zur Ordnungswidrigkeit zu tun, welches ich aus der Ankündigung der bike herauslese.


----------



## Helltone (3. Juni 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich sehe weniger die Interessen der Locals sondern eher den Aufruf Ordnungswiedrigkeiten zu begehen (Stichwort: Wegeplan).
> Grund: das 7GB ist m.e. für alle da, es ist nicht für die Locals reserviert.


Ja, sehe ich auch so. Aber vielleicht kann man sich den Presse-Kontakt der Bike für die DIMBos lokal zu Nutze machen. DIMB und Bike Magazin kooperieren ja bereits an vielen Stellen. Vielleicht kontaktierst du als erstes die Bundesgeschäftsstelle der DIMB, um gemeinsam eine Strategie zu überlegen. Wenn Unterstützung gebraucht wird kannst du dich gerne melden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> Das Problem mit den unangeleinten Hunden habe ich auch schon mit einem guten Freund und Hundehalter durchdiskutiert. Fazit: dies ist ein hoffnungsloser Fall.
> ...



In einer Welt in der Leute streunende Hunde aus Spanien, Bulgarien oder von sonst wo her importieren werden und hier immer noch Kinder Hunger leiden in der ist doch klar wie die Prioritäten verteilt sind oder ? Da wird sich nix ändern, richtig !

Wie singt Peter Fox so schön: "Jeder hat'n Hund aber keinen zum Reden !" .... viel Hundebesitzer ham einfach ne Macke.
Am Wochenende auch wieder den lebenden Beweis: Mein Tischnachbar im Restaurant erhebt sich um auf Toilette zu gehen, daraufhin zwickt ihn der Hund vom Nachbartisch in die Fott. Statt sich zu entschuldigen sagt der Hundebesitzer er solle halt nicht so schnell aufstehen ! Mein Tischnachbar hatte keinerlei Anstellungen gemacht das Tier bewusst zu erschrecken oder sonst wie anzugehen. Das ist mal wieder der lebende Beweis ... das arme Hündchen !




Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da kann man an einer E-Bike Tour teilnehmen, die ins Siebengebirge geht


Ich Wette wenn man die darauf ansprechen würde werde die folgendes antworten "Ja ist uns bewusst und wir fahren natürlich NUR auf den zulässigen Routen"
Ähnliches ist mir mal mit nem grossen MTB Experten in N. passiert ​


----------



## Trekki (3. Juni 2019)

Helltone schrieb:


> Ja, sehe ich auch so. Aber vielleicht kann man sich den Presse-Kontakt der Bike für die DIMBos lokal zu Nutze machen. DIMB und Bike Magazin kooperieren ja bereits an vielen Stellen. Vielleicht kontaktierst du als erstes die Bundesgeschäftsstelle der DIMB, um gemeinsam eine Strategie zu überlegen. Wenn Unterstützung gebraucht wird kannst du dich gerne melden.


Danke für das Angebot. Von anderer Seite habe ich auch schon Angebot zur Unterstützung bekommen. Darüber freue ich mich sehr! Details möchte ich aber nicht hier im öffentlichen Teil vom Forum ausbreiten.

Die DIMB Bundesgeschäftsstelle hat mir bereits einen Kontakt gegeben, von dem ich Unterstützung bekomme. Er wiederum hat Kontakte zu den Redaktueren und Chef Redaktuer der bike.

Zur XXL Feld Tour:


schraeg schrieb:


> Ich Wette wenn man die darauf ansprechen würde werde die folgendes antworten "Ja ist uns bewusst und wir fahren natürlich NUR auf den zulässigen Routen"


Wenn die Touren tatsächlich so durchgeführt werden, sehe ich kein Problem. Hier die Ausschreibung
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/news-events/e-mountainbike-tour-sa/
50€ ist mir aber zu viel um mal Undercover mitzufahren. Ein E-Bike hätte ich ja


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2019)

Glaube nicht das die sich dran halten. Wenn mans genau nimmt müssen die ja, wie jeder andere kommerzielle auch, die Strecke vorher genehmigen lassen. Was man bei den Ämtern für Strecken genehmigt kriegt lockt ja keinen halbwegs ambitinierten MTBler auf den Sattel. Deswegen macht das auch so gut wie keiner oder die weichen davon ab


----------



## sibu (4. Juni 2019)

Mit Ausnahmegenehmigungen sind die bisher im Siebengebirge sehr zurückhaltend gewesen. Auch Wanderungen zu interessanten Zielen, z.B. Basaltrose unterhalb des Petersberges, gibt es nur zwei Termine pro Jahr mit beschränkter Teilnehmerzahl.

Bei der E-MTB-Tour ist der Zeitrahmen von 10:00-13:30 inklusive Anfahrt von St. Augustin so kurz, dass die nicht viel Unheil anrichten können. Auch mit dem E-MTB wird man mehr als 30 Minuten bis Königswinter brauchen, dann hoch ins Siebenebirge um irgendwo an eine Stelle zum Fahrtraining zu verweilen. Zum Schluss auf den Ölberg (wohl dem, der dann noch Akku hat ), damit man dann nach Bonn runterbrettern kann. Da bleibt zwischen Anreise und Rückfahrt vermutlich nur 1-1,5 Stunden zum Training von "Körperhaltung, Balance und situationsgerechte Bremstechniken" mit Erläuterungen des Guides, Probieren und Üben. Da wird nicht viel Trail gefahren werden können.


----------



## Stefan2542 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich sehe diese Verbote (noch) relativ locker (bis ich selbst davon betroffen bin ). Wenn diese nicht wären, würde es nicht noch schneller sehr eng auf den Wegen werden?
So hat man dann eine gewisse Exklusivität, die man halt evtl mit ner Anzeige/nem Bußgeld bezahlt 

Was die Hunde angeht, und auch die Hinterlassenschaften, das stört, klar, aber dagegen kann man hier im Forum nicht viel tuen, da muss man woanders anklopfen


----------



## davez (5. Juni 2019)

Stefan2542 schrieb:


> Ich sehe diese Verbote (noch) relativ locker (bis ich selbst davon betroffen bin ). Wenn diese nicht wären, würde es nicht noch schneller sehr eng auf den Wegen werden?
> So hat man dann eine gewisse Exklusivität, die man halt evtl mit ner Anzeige/nem Bußgeld bezahlt
> 
> Was die Hunde angeht, und auch die Hinterlassenschaften, das stört, klar, aber dagegen kann man hier im Forum nicht viel tuen, da muss man woanders anklopfen


Ich weiss aber nicht, wie das dann in einem Wiederholungsfall aussieht. Es könnte sein, dass es dann richtig teuer wird. Das weiss ich allerdings nicht, ist aber so ein Bauchgefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. Juni 2019)

Stefan2542 schrieb:


> Ich sehe diese Verbote (noch) relativ locker (bis ich selbst davon betroffen bin ). Wenn diese nicht wären, würde es nicht noch schneller sehr eng auf den Wegen werden?


Durch den Wegeplan sind für die Radfahrer ca. 75% der Strecken (in km) entfallen. Dies alleine vervierfacht die Dichte auf den Wegen. Durch die Werbung der bike für das 7GB erwarte ich keine vergleichbare Veränderung.
Aber all dies ist im 7GB - außer zu Stoßzeiten UND in der Nähe von P-Plätzen - kein echtes Problem. Man sieht halt ab und zu jemanden anderes. Ein Problem ist schon, wie die Nutzer (also Wanderer, Jogger und Radfahrer) mit den Begegnungen umgehen.


----------



## Trekki (5. Juni 2019)

Update: die bike wird den Artikel nicht raus bringen.

Für dieses Ergebnis habe ich einiges an Hilfe von Locals und der DIMB bekommen. Vielen dank hierfür!


----------



## sibu (5. Juni 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber nicht, wie das dann in einem Wiederholungsfall aussieht. Es könnte sein, dass es dann richtig teuer wird. Das weiss ich allerdings nicht, ist aber so ein Bauchgefühl.


Im Wiederholungsfall kannst du dich nicht mit Unkenntnis rausreden und damit ist es Vorsatz. Das kostet üblicherweise das Doppelte.


----------



## davez (5. Juni 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Im Wiederholungsfall kannst du dich nicht mit Unkenntnis rausreden und damit ist es Vorsatz. Das kostet üblicherweise das Doppelte.


Und beim dritten Mal musst Du zur MPU (medizinisch psychologischen Untersuchung - auch Idiotentest genannt) 
Was mir eher Sorgen macht, ist die große Spannbreite, die es bei der Höhe des Ordnungsgeldes gibt. Das kann richtig teuer werden, dagegen sind Strafzettel für (viel) zu schnelles (Auto) Fahren ein Witz


----------



## Stefan2542 (5. Juni 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Durch den Wegeplan sind für die Radfahrer ca. 75% der Strecken (in km) entfallen. Dies alleine vervierfacht die Dichte auf den Wegen. Durch die Werbung der bike für das 7GB erwarte ich keine vergleichbare Veränderung.
> Aber all dies ist im 7GB - außer zu Stoßzeiten UND in der Nähe von P-Plätzen - kein echtes Problem. Man sieht halt ab und zu jemanden anderes. Ein Problem ist schon, wie die Nutzer (also Wanderer, Jogger und Radfahrer) mit den Begegnungen umgehen.


Ok das ist natürlich absolut gar nicht gut, vielen Dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## Black-Under (5. Juni 2019)

Mensch Ihr müßt euch doch einfach nicht erwischen lassen. Anstatt anzuhalten umdrehen und das Weite suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (5. Juni 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Mensch Ihr müßt euch doch einfach nicht erwischen lassen. Anstatt anzuhalten umdrehen und das Weite suchen.


Lies mal Beitrag #4 in diesem Thread ...


----------



## Black-Under (5. Juni 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Lies mal Beitrag #4 in diesem Thread ...


Na und wie wollen die dich verfolgen. Wenn man sich auskennt kriegen die dich nicht.
Das erinnert mich an die Oma die mich vor dem Förster gewarnt hatte weil der schon ein paar Biker angehalten hatte. Die hatte auch ein Wege-Tipp parat wie ich die Kontrolle umfahren könnte.


----------



## sibu (5. Juni 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na und wie wollen die dich verfolgen. Wenn man sich auskennt kriegen die dich nicht.
> Das erinnert mich an die Oma die mich vor dem Förster gewarnt hatte weil der schon ein paar Biker angehalten hatte. Die hatte auch ein Wege-Tipp parat wie ich die Kontrolle umfahren könnte.


Nette Oma, aber hätte hier nur gepasst, wenn der Tipp rechtzeitig gekommen wäre. Andere Fahrer haben mir nach dem Tag ihre Erfahrung geschildert: Unten am Ausgang des Trails oder wie oben bei NiklasR am Anfang des Trails haben sie gewartet. Rückwärts ging es hoch, links und rechts kein Ausweichen durch das Unterholz möglich, im Weg standen sie und waren vermutlich schon vorinformiert, dass wieder jemand unterwegs ist.


----------



## Black-Under (5. Juni 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Nette Oma, aber hätte hier nur gepasst, wenn der Tipp rechtzeitig gekommen wäre. Andere Fahrer haben mir nach dem Tag ihre Erfahrung geschildert: Unten am Ausgang des Trails oder wie oben bei NiklasR am Anfang des Trails haben sie gewartet. Rückwärts ging es hoch, links und rechts kein Ausweichen durch das Unterholz möglich, im Weg standen sie und waren vermutlich schon vorinformiert, dass wieder jemand unterwegs ist.



Ja und? Fett durchbrezeln. Was wollen die denn machen auf dich schießen?  (Spaß)


----------



## Black-Under (5. Juni 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Nette Oma, .



Ja die hatte sich tierisch aufgeregt...."die sollen die jungen Leute doch in Ruhe lassen, die tun doch keinen was"

Die war echt cool drauf.


----------



## davez (5. Juni 2019)

Waren denn in den letzten 12 Monaten noch einmal Kontrollen?


----------



## prince67 (5. Juni 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ja und? Fett durchbrezeln. Was wollen die denn machen auf dich schießen?  (Spaß)


Und aus der OWI wird eine Straftat!
Im schlimmsten Fall, falls einer nicht rechtzeitig wegspringt, eine fahrlässige Körperverletzung.


----------



## Black-Under (5. Juni 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Und aus der OWI wird eine Straftat!
> Im schlimmsten Fall, falls einer nicht rechtzeitig wegspringt, eine fahrlässige Körperverletzung.


Quatsch. Wo soll da der Straftatbestand sein.

Ich zitiere mal (https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/flucht-vor-polizei-strafe/):
"Wie verhält es sich nun, wenn ein Fahrer tatsächlich die Flucht vor der Polizei antritt? Welche Strafe ist hier denkbar? Hierzu lässt sich sagen, dass das bloße Wegfahren laut eines Beschlusses des Bundesgerichtshofes (Az.: 2 StR 204/14) keinen gewaltsamen Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte gemäß § 113 des Strafgesetzbuches (StGB) darstellt. "

Also nicht immer so dramatisieren.


----------



## RoDeBo (18. Juni 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Update: die bike wird den Artikel nicht raus bringen.
> 
> Für dieses Ergebnis habe ich einiges an Hilfe von Locals und der DIMB bekommen. Vielen dank hierfür!



...wobei mich dennoch trotz der festen Überzeugung, dass es gut ist, wenn der Artikel nicht kommt, glatt interessiert hätte, wo die so die Trails im 7GB verortet haben...


----------



## Black-Under (18. Juni 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...wobei mich dennoch trotz der festen Überzeugung, dass es gut ist, wenn der Artikel nicht kommt, glatt interessiert hätte, wo die so die Trails im 7GB verortet haben...


Na mit Sicherheit Breiberge und Ofenkaulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2019)

Da gibt es keine Radwege, denn die wären sonst nicht Teil des im Plan ausgewiesenen Radwegenetzes!


----------



## Black-Under (18. Juni 2019)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine Radwege, denn die wären sonst nicht Teil des im Plan ausgewiesenen Radwegenetzes!


Ähh wo du wolle?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2019)

Weil nicht sein kann was nicht sein darf => keine Klarnamen von früheren trails im Netz!


----------



## Black-Under (18. Juni 2019)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Weil nicht sein kann was nicht sein darf => keine Klarnamen von früheren trails im Netz!


.... die kannste überall lesen also was soll das.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juni 2019)

Trail-Netiquette. Warum sollte man öffentlich zeigen, das man auf den Wegeplan im Siebengebirge kackt und eh nur das eigene Ding macht?


----------



## Black-Under (18. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Trail-Netiquette. Warum sollte man öffentlich zeigen, das man auf den Wegeplan im Siebengebirge kackt und eh nur das eigene Ding macht?



Ich sach ja nicht, dass ich da fahre oder andere fahren sollen, sondern nur, dass das wahrscheinlich die Trails waren die die Bike wieder besseren Wissens vorstellen wollte.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juni 2019)

Spekulation. Um des spekulierens Willen Trailnamen öffentlich nennen macht keinen Sinn...keiner will, dass dadurch ein übereifriger Sheriff kontrollmotiviert wird, von denen wird sicher auch mal wer mitlesen (ist ja kein unbekanntes Internetforum).


----------



## Black-Under (18. Juni 2019)

Labern und meckern des meckern Willens.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juni 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Labern und meckern des meckern Willens.


Bist ein echt sympathisches Bürschlein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (18. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bist ein echt sympathisches Bürschlein.


Halt Dir mal den Spiegel vor.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juni 2019)

Depp.


----------



## davez (18. Juni 2019)

Entspannt Euch mal


----------



## prince67 (18. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Spekulation. Um des spekulierens Willen Trailnamen öffentlich nennen macht keinen Sinn...keiner will, dass dadurch ein übereifriger Sheriff kontrollmotiviert wird, von denen wird sicher auch mal wer mitlesen (ist ja kein unbekanntes Internetforum).


Als wenn die zuständigen Forstbeamten die Trails nur finden würden, wenn sie darüber im Netz lesen.
Da gibt es genug Zuträger. (Jäger, Waldbauern, Wanderer,...)
Die kennen den Forst wahrscheinlich besser als ihr.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juni 2019)

Haette ich das geahnt, haette ich nix geschrieben


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Als wenn die zuständigen Forstbeamten die Trails nur finden würden, wenn sie darüber im Netz lesen.
> Da gibt es genug Zuträger. (Jäger, Waldbauern, Wanderer,...)
> Die kennen den Forst wahrscheinlich besser als ihr.



Fakt ist, dass Trails in der Presse mit Namen genannt wurden, die nur hier (von einem sehr kleinen Teil der Nutzer) genannt worden sind.

Da scheint also durchaus sehr genau zwischen den Zeilen gelesen worden zu sein!

Ergo einfach was zurückhalten und gut ist.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (20. Juni 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass Trails in der Presse mit Namen genannt wurden, die nur hier (von einem sehr kleinen Teil der Nutzer) genannt worden sind.
> 
> Da scheint also durchaus sehr genau zwischen den Zeilen gelesen worden zu sein!
> 
> ...



Käse die Trailnamen sind älter als dieses Forum hier.
Außerdem muss man nur etwas googlen dann kommen genug Treffer und das sind keine aus diesem Forum.


----------



## davez (20. Juni 2019)

Heute hatte ich eine besondere Begegnung, von der ich hier berichten möchte. Um kurz nach 14 Uhr fuhr ich auf der Ferdinand von Mühlen Strasse Richtung Einkehrhäuschen bergauf. Es ist eine schmale aphaltierte Straße. Wer die Straße kennt, weiss dass man die Kurven fast nicht einsehen kann. Etwa auf der Mitte kam mir ein schwarzer BMW mit geschätzten 50 - 60 km/h entgegen. Per Handzeichen signalisierte ich dem Autofahrer doch langsamer zu fahren, da er voll auf mich zu hielt. Da der Weg schmal ist, können die Autos seitlich nicht mehr als 0,5m - 1m Abstand halten von den Fahrradfahrern. Der Autofahrer hielt darauf hinter mir an und fing sofort an mich anzuschreien. "Was ich denn wolle". Ich sagte ihm, dass er ziemlich schnell unterwegs gewesen sei und man aufgrund der Kurven weder Spaziergänger noch Fußgänger sehen könne. Er meinte, es sei "seine Strasse" und "er könne hier machen, was er wolle". Ich bin ruhig geblieben und habe ihn auch nicht provoziert. Beim Einsteigen beschimpfte er mich als Idiot. Daraufhin nahm ich mein Telefon raus und fragte, ob ich das mit dem Idiot noch einmal für die Kamera haben dürfte. Daraufhin drohte er mir Prügel an "ich haue Dir gleich in die Fresse". Er setzte sein Fahrzeug aggressiv zurück und fuhr knapp an mir vorbei. Dann liess er den Motor aufheulen und fuhr auf mich zu und bremste im letzten Moment. Es handelte sich um einen Mann ca. Mitte 50 mit rundem Gesicht (wohl genährt) und wenigen Haaren. Das Fahrzeug war ein BMW X5 M50 in schwarz mit einem RE Kennzeichen (Photo des KfZ mit Kennzeichen habe ich gemacht).

Wenn jemand bereit ist, sein Fahrzeug als Waffe einzusetzen, wird der sicherlich auch an anderer Stelle auffällig. Falls also einer von Euch zukünftig ähnliche Erfahrungen macht, stehe ich gerne als Zeuge zur Verfügung und berichte von meiner Begegnung. Auf eine Anzeige verzichte ich heute, da ich keine Lust auf den ganzen Papierkram habe.


----------



## Trekki (20. Juni 2019)

@davez , auf der Strecke hatte ich auch schon mal einen Vorfall, aber längst nicht so heftig wie bei Dir. Da war wohl eine Mitarbeiterin vom Einkehrhäuschen oder der Bildungsstätte etwas spät zum Beginn ihrer Schicht unterwegs, fuhr (so wie ich auch) von unten hoch. Die Straße ist ja sehr eng, da hat die Frau mit aufheulenden Motor und engen Auffahren mir signalisiert, dass ich doch gefälligst vor ihr in die Büsche springen soll um Platz zu machen.


Den Besitzanspruch von einer Person habe ich in Altenahr an der Burg Ahre erlebt: die Frau hat den Hund auf mich gehetzt weil sie ja die Besitzerin der Burg ist.

Fazit: Idioten gibt es überall (so wie auch hier im Forum, meine Ignoreliste ist gerade um einen Eintrag gewachsen). Ich möchte mich nicht mit den Idioten abgeben, versuche die daher zu ignorieren. Wenn so so wie auf dem Weg zum Einkehrhäuschen um die eigene Gesundheit geht, ist dies aber keine Lösung.


----------



## dom_i (22. Juni 2019)

Fresse halten und sich seinen Teil denken ist leider immer öfter die langfristig schonendere Variante für die Nerven.

Was anderes, auf einem der Lagepläne im 7G klebt ein QR-Code, der hier hin verweist: http://l.ead.me/bb6mGl
Weiß jemand woher das kommt? Scheint mir nicht vom VVS da dran geklebt worden zu sein.


----------



## davez (22. Juni 2019)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich besitze einen Downhiller, ein Trailbike und ein Gravelbike. Auf allen Rädern fahre ich gerne zügig, aber auch rücksichtsvoll. Kommen mir Wanderer entgegen wird gebremst, wenn erforderlich auch bis zum Stillstand, und es wird freundlich gegrüßt (auch aus einem Fullface Helm heraus kann man freundlich grüßen und miteinander sprechen). Bisher mit dieser Taktik noch keine Probleme gehabt in Siebengebirge, Altenberg, Overath etc..


Genau das gleiche mache ich auch und in 99% der Fälle grüßen die Wanderer freundlich zurück. Ich fahre tatsächlich meist im Schrittempo vorbei, damit nicht ein Stein in Richtung der Wanderer fliegt oder sich die Leute durch die Geschwindigkeit erschrecken. An engen Stellen halte ich an und lasse die Wanderer vorbei. 
Interessanterweise sind es die Autofahrer, die häufiger unfreundlich sind und die E-MTBler. Letztere entschuldige ich dadurch, dass sie wahrscheinlich so viele dumme Sprüche unterwegs hören, dass sie gar nicht mehr mit einem freundlichen Gruß rechnen.


----------



## Trekki (23. Juni 2019)

Trotz der Strategie "Blickkontakt, Schritttempo, freundlicher Gruß" bin ich letztens von einer Gruppe angemault worden. Auf meine Nachfrage hin ist mir von der Wortführerin der Gruppe erklärt worden, dass die sich über einen anderen MTBler aufgeregt haben. Was der andere genau falsch gemacht hat (ausser seine Anwesenheit im 7GB) ist mir nicht klar geworden. Und warum ich für den anderen MTBler verantwortlich bin, konnten die mir auch nicht erklären.




terpk schrieb:


> Fresse halten und sich seinen Teil denken ist leider immer öfter die langfristig schonendere Variante für die Nerven.


Dies wäre für mich hier sicherlich besser gewesen. Ich hoffe aber, dass die Wanderergruppe ihre eigenes Verhalten reflektieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> .... die kannste überall lesen also was soll das.


Solch eine Haltung kotz mich so an! Gibt er hier keinen Admin der die Beiträge bearbeiten kann?


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Käse die Trailnamen sind älter als dieses Forum hier.
> Außerdem muss man nur etwas googlen dann kommen genug Treffer und das sind keine aus diesem Forum.


Zu diesem trailnamen den @sun909 meint ist neben YouTube Videos der erste Treffer einer hier zum Forum! Und der zweite vom Stadtanzeiger... Und der trail hat diesen Namen nur in einem sehr kleinen Nutzerkreis! Viele können mit dem Namen rein gar nichts anfangen


----------



## Trekki (8. Juli 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Solch eine Haltung kotz mich so an! Gibt er hier keinen Admin der die Beiträge bearbeiten kann?


Konkret weiss ich nicht, worauf Du anspielst.
Allgemein bin ich Befürworter der freien Meinungsäußerung, auch wenn ich nicht jede Meinung teile. Wie ich allerdings mit den Äußerungen anderer umgehe, ist meine Sache. Ich nutze dafür die Ignoreliste. Tipp: nutze sie.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juli 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zu diesem trailnamen den @sun909 meint ist neben YouTube Videos der erste Treffer einer hier zum Forum! Und der zweite vom Stadtanzeiger... Und der trail hat diesen Namen nur in einem sehr kleinen Nutzerkreis! Viele können mit dem Namen rein gar nichts anfangen



Stimmt, weil bei Strava und Trailforks heisst der anders 
Dann müsstes du auch mal das ganze mit k statt mit c schreiben, dann drängelt sich zwischen Forum und Generalanzeiger noch ne Blitzbirne ! 
Das kann man jetzt gut oder schlecht finden aber durch das Netz verbreiten sich halt die Trails mittlerweile extrem schnell. Das hält man auch nicht durch Geheimhaltung auf. Dann heissen sie nur anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (9. Juli 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zu diesem trailnamen den @sun909 meint ist neben YouTube Videos der erste Treffer einer hier zum Forum! Und der zweite vom Stadtanzeiger... Und der trail hat diesen Namen nur in einem sehr kleinen Nutzerkreis! Viele können mit dem Namen rein gar nichts anfangen



.. aha dann verbiete mal schnell die Youtube Videos.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juli 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> .. aha dann verbiete mal schnell die Youtube Videos.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch -> @Black-Under wandert auf die ignorelist...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2019)

Nur weil man Probleme ignoriert lösen sie sich nicht


----------



## Black-Under (9. Juli 2019)

Ich finde es echt bemerkenswert wie man hier angepöbelt wird, weil man eine andere Meinung hat. 
So etwas ist irgendwie heutzutage eine Unsitte geworden, vor allem wenn man es anonym machen kann.


----------



## shmee (10. Juli 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt bemerkenswert wie man hier angepöbelt wird, weil man eine andere Meinung hat.
> So etwas ist irgendwie heutzutage eine Unsitte geworden, vor allem wenn man es anonym machen kann.


Hallo, ich bin Christian, somit nicht mehr anonym. Habe mir jetzt noch mal die letzten Seiten durchgelesen und zumindest aus meiner Sicht pöbelst primär du hier rum. Ich würde dir empfehlen, deinen Schriftstil mal kritisch zu betrachten, zumindest bei mir und einigen anderen hier kommt der, ganz unabhängig vom Inhalt, schnodderig, frech, provokativ und teils unprovoziert aggressiv rüber ("Labern und meckern des meckern Willens.", "Käse die Trailnamen sind älter als dieses Forum hier." ...). Das passiert im geschriebenen Wort, wo der Subtext fehlt, leider oft und lässt sich leicht vermeiden. Würden wir uns persönlich gegenüber sitzen, ist Variante 1, dass du auf einmal gar nicht mehr so bist von Angesicht zu Angesicht und wir das Thema gern kontrovers diskutieren können, und Variante 2, dass du dort auch so rumpöbelst, in welchem Falle das Gespräch für mich äußerst schnell zu Ende wäre, dafür ist mir meine Zeit nämlich zu schade.

Zum Thema Klarnamen von Trails: nix ist mehr geheim in Zeiten von Strava und Co., trotzdem muss ich mich ja nicht aktiv an der weiteren Bekanntmachung beteiligen. Als jemand, der seinerzeit bei der namensgebenden Tour von besagtem Trail dabei war, finde ich es immer noch krass, dass es dieser Name bis in den GA geschafft hat.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2019)

shmee schrieb:


> aus meiner Sicht pöbelst primär du hier rum. Ich würde dir empfehlen, deinen Schriftstil mal kritisch zu betrachten, zumindest bei mir und einigen anderen hier kommt der, ganz unabhängig vom Inhalt, schnodderig, frech, provokativ und teils unprovoziert aggressiv rüber ("Labern und meckern des meckern Willens.", "Käse die Trailnamen sind älter als dieses Forum hier." ...). D



So etwas "Bist ein echt sympathisches Bürschlein. " und "Depp " kam nicht von mir.
Ich empfinde das nicht nur als pöbeln sondern schon als eine Beleidigung (Schließlich heißt das Emoji ja "Spinner"). Wenn derjenige mir gegenüber gesessen hätte, weiß ich nicht ob er sich das getraut hätte.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten andere Ihren Schreibstiel hier mal kritisch betrachten.

Zum Rest, die Namen welche ich genannt habe sind keine Trailnamen sondern Namen von Wanderwegen im 7G welche schon vor der Zeit des MTB so hießen. Aber hier wird mir ja sogar vorgeworfen Namen eines bereits gesperrten Trails genannt zu haben, welchen ich nicht benannt habe sondern die Aufmerksamkeit erst durch eine schnodderige Antwort eines anderen hier darauf gelenkt wurde.


----------



## karthäuser (10. Juli 2019)

Krass was um das 7GB generell ein Geschiss gemacht wird.


----------



## dom_i (10. Juli 2019)

Wir sollten jetzt mal den Tisch im Einkehrhäuschen reservieren und uns alle auf eine Apfelschorle treffen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2019)

Aktion —> Reaktion —> Mimimi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2019)

terpk schrieb:


> Wir sollten jetzt mal den Tisch im Einkehrhäuschen reservieren und uns alle auf eine Apfelschorle treffen!



Immer noch die beste Lösung


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Aktion —> Reaktion —> Mimimi


Das ist genau so eine Antwort wie sie mir vorgeworfen wird. Immer nochmal nachtreten. Vielen Dank dafür!

Wie wär es einfach mit einer Entschuldigung für den "Depp" gewesen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das ist genau so eine Antwort wie sie mir vorgeworfen wird. Immer nochmal nachtreten. Vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> Wie wär es einfach mit einer Entschuldigung für den "Depp" gewesen?


Ich habe mir das eben noch mal im Kontext durchgelesen.
Dazu stelle ich fest, dass ich immer noch den Eindruck habe, auf einen recht unreflektierten Menschen zu treffen.
Die Art und Weise und Schreibstil sind mir darüber hinaus nicht sympathisch.
Als Tipp zum Umgang im KBU:
Wenn man sich hier als „Neuer“ einer Gruppe anschließen möchte, dann kommt es gut an, sich offen, aufgeschlossen und interessiert zu zeigen.
Wer es aber _so _macht, der macht sich keine Freunde, isso.
Im Übrigen, und also kleinen Trost, auch mir ist es hier und da schon so gegangen, dass es auch mal ein gegenseitiges fremdeln gegeben hat. Dann ergreift man halt bei nächster Gelegenheit die Initiative und stellt sich vor und wenn das alles ganz normal ist, dann können sich beide Seiten spätestens danach entspannt im Internet und im RL begegnen.
Die Bezeichnung „Depp“ kann sich ergo auch noch relativieren, wenn es dafür keinen Grund mehr gibt.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann ergreift man halt bei nächster Gelegenheit die Initiative und stellt sich vor und wenn das alles ganz normal ist, dann können sich beide Seiten spätestens danach entspannt im Internet und im RL begegnen.
> Die Bezeichnung „Depp“ kann sich ergo auch noch relativieren, wenn es dafür keinen Grund mehr gibt.



Interessante Einstellung derjenige der beleidigt wurde, soll sich beweisen und quasi entschuldigen. Bezeichnest Du jeden dessen Schreibstil dir nicht gefällt als Depp?


----------



## Trekki (19. Juli 2019)

Habe diese Nachricht bekommen:



> Wurde gerade am <xxxxx>berg von einem Forstmitarbeiter angehalten  war aber ganz entspannt der gute Mann. Meinte nur dass die Kontrollen ab sofort verschärft werden und ich doch beim nächsten Mal ganz bestimmt nicht mehr dort lang fahre.


Mit "gerade" ist 19.7.2019 Nachmittags gemeint, welcher <xxxxx>berg konkret gemeint ist, tut hier nichts zur Sache. Der Forstmitarbeiter war aber für den Wegeplan und nicht für die Plege der Bäume zuständig.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2019)

Für so ein doofes Stück Wald wird kontrolliert ... aber Junkies die ihre Utensilien auf Kinderspielplätzen hinterlassen da wird grosszügig weggeschaut. Ist ja auch einfacher dem rechtschaffenden Normalbürger auf die Finger zu Klopfen .... fragt sich wie lange noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (20. Juli 2019)

...war ja auch erstaunlich lange still um die Kontrollen...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

Um das wesentliche Thema dieses Threads nochmal aufzugreifen:

Bin vorgestern, 07.09., die Trails gegenüber der Löwenburg gefahren.
Wenn ich Wanderer voraus sehe, halte ich stets an, gehe aus dem Sattel und stelle ein Bein auf den Boden um zu signalisieren, dass ich ihnen Vorrang lasse.
Die beiden Herren, die mir in ca 100 m bergauf entgegen kamen, hoben freudig die Hand und signalisierten mir, dass sie mich durchlassen werden.
Daraufhin rollte ich langsam auf die beiden zu und bedankte mich aus ca 25 m Entfernung. Daraufhin stellten Sie sich mir in den Weg, forderten mich zum Anhalten auf und wedelten wild mit ihren Dienstausweisen. Als ich ihrer Bitte nachkam und ihnen freundlich entgegen trat, wurde zumindest einer der beiden auch freundlicher und entspannter. Der ältere Herr (inkl Schnurrbart) wollte leider weiterhin Blut sehen und war voll auf passiv-aggressive Konfrontation aus...

"Respektlose, rücksichtslose Mountainbiker wie Sie" (Zitat) würden im Siebengebirge nicht mehr geduldet, deswegen würde man jetzt hart dagegen vorgehen. Apps wie Komoot, Strava und Co würde man kennen, das illegale Wegenetz solle abgeschafft werden. Es wäre ja offensichtlich, dass ich eine Tour auf mein GPS-Gerät geladen hätte.
Auf die Frage, welches GPS-Gerät er genau meinte (ich fahre ohne GPs und war auch ohne Mobiltelefon unterwegs), wollte er mir keine Antwort geben.
Dann wurde wild auf die Statuten des Siebengebirges verwiesen und mit einer Anzeige gedroht wegen "Schwerer Sachbeschädigung".
Als ich dann nach dem genauen Erfolg des Tatbestandes, also eben dem Eintritt des Sachschadens, fragte und anmerkte, dass ich wohl kaum vorsätzlich handeln würde und es den Tatbestand der "fahrlässigen Sachbeschädigung" im StGB nicht gibt, wurde entgegnet "Ja, da lassen wir uns dann schon was einfallen..."
Wohlgemerkt: Ich bin weder mit blockiertem Hinterrad irgendwo runter gefahren, noch habe ich die bereits existierenden Trails verlassen.

Auf meine Frage, in wie weit denn die völlige touristische Erschließung des 7G, das permanente Befahren der Straßen und Wege mit diversen Fahrzeugen (die beiden Sheriffs waren auch nicht zu Fuß unterwegs  ) und das planieren und roden vieler Teilgebiete (momentan ist vieles furchbar zerfurcht und zerstört) mit dem Schutzgedanken vereinbar sei, wurde entgegent "Dafür gibt es ja Sondernehmigungen"...

Letzlich steht mir jetzt ein Verwarngeld von 55 Euro ins Haus.

Mir ist bewusst, dass das 7G ein Naturschutzgebiet ist und das Befahren der Wege somit verboten ist.
Der Umgang und Ton besonders des einen Herren waren jedoch leider unter aller Kanone.
Ich bin niemand, der Interesse an einer verbalen oder gar körperlichen Auseinandersetzung hat. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass eine derartige Kontrolle für alle beteiligten übel enden könnte, wenn der gute Mann an das falsche Gegenüber gerät.

Auf dem Weg nach unten (Rhöndorf) kamen mir noch einige Wanderer und Radfahrer entgegen. Ein älteres Paar mit Hund unterhielt sich aufgebracht miteinander über das Thema "Kontrolle", so dass ich mir erlaubte, mich kurz einzumischen.
Auch sie wurden kontrolliert und zur Kasse gebeten. Ihr Hund (Größe und Format Rauhaardackel) sei ohne Leine gelaufen, daher gäbe es jetzt ebenfalls ein Verwarngeld.

Kurzum:
Das Thema Kontrollen ist wohl wieder aktiv.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2019)

Wer war denn die handelnde Behörde?


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

Wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe das Amt für Natur- und Landschaftsschutz Rhein-Sieg


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2019)

Und wurde der Betrag - 55 € ist etwas seltsam - nur angedroht, oder haben die Personalien etc. aufgenommen? Sorry für die Nachfragen, hat aber eine gewisse Relevanz ...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

Wieso seltsam?
55 Euro ist der höchste Verwarngeldsatz bevor ab 60 Euro die Bußgelder losgehen.

Habe den Herren meinen Ausweis gegeben, Personalien wurden notiert. Hatte keine Lust auf Polizei/Personalienfeststellung usw.
Aus der Nummer gab es vor Ort eh keinen Ausweg.

Mal sehen, ob ich stumpf das Verwarngeld zahle (was die Einstellung des Verfahrens zur Folge hätte) oder den Anhörungsbogen nutze und auf die vor Ort unterbliebene Betroffenen-Belehrung eingehe...
Problematisch ist, dass man mit der Ablehnung des Verwarngeldes im Bußgeldbereich ist. Dann wird es richtig teuer. Zudem habe ich mich ja "de facto" falsch verhalten und habe eigentlich weder Zeit, noch Lust mir das ganze Theater im Anschluss anzutun.
Zumal die beiden zu zweit waren und ich alleine...


----------



## Black-Under (9. September 2019)

Ich hätte einfach wieder in die Pedalen getreten und wäre abgehauen. Die müssen einen erstmal kriegen.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

War leider keine Option.
Die beiden standen so, dass ich hart durchs Unterholz gemusst hätte um an ihnen vorbei zu kommen, was nicht möglich war.
War auch schon zu nah an ihnen dran, da sie wie eingangs beschrieben den Eindruck erweckt hatten, mich einfach durchzulassen.

Zudem standen an den angrenzenden Wiese ca. 600 Schafe, so dass ich spätestens da hätte absteigen müssen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2019)

Ja, formal ist da evtl. einiges nicht (ganz) korrekt, und dann gleich an die Obergrenze des Verwarngeldsatzes zu gehen, ist auch bemerkenswert. Würde mich - und wohl noch andere - Mitleser interessieren, wie die Sache weitergeht ...


----------



## Black-Under (9. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> War leider keine Option.
> Die beiden standen so, dass ich hart durchs Unterholz gemusst hätte um an ihnen vorbei zu kommen, was nicht möglich war.
> War auch schon zu nah an ihnen dran, da sie wie eingangs beschrieben den Eindruck erweckt hatten, mich einfach durchzulassen.
> 
> Zudem standen an den angrenzenden Wiese ca. 600 Schafe, so dass ich spätestens da hätte absteigen müssen.


Hast Du einen Rechtsschutz? Ein herbeiwinken könnte u.U. für die beiden ein Problem geben. Ein Anwalt findet immer was u.U. einen formellen Fehler. Nur wenn man nicht alles schluckt, kann man an so etwas was ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

Bin im Verwaltungsrecht berufsbedingt selber relativ tief drin 
Rechtschutz habe ich...
Ich persönlich hätte, sofern ich die Maßnahme selber getroffen hätte, vermutlich auch nicht die Obergrenze des VG genutzt, zumal ich wirklich freundlich geblieben bin und auf die zum Teil nicht unerheblichen Provokationen nicht eingegangen bin.

Gleichzeitig denke ich aber, dass die ganze Maßnahme auch zur Abschreckung und Weiterleitung an weitere gleichgesinnte "rücksichtslose Mountainbiker" gedacht war...
Hat ja augenscheinlich funktioniert 

Fühlt Euch aber in jedem Falle gewarnt:
Kleiner, dicklicher Typ mit Schnurrbart und sehr großer (ca. 2 Meter) jüngerer mit braunen Haaren würde ich weiträumig umfahren.


----------



## Black-Under (9. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Kleiner, dicklicher Typ mit Schnurrbart und sehr großer (ca. 2 Meter) jüngerer mit braunen Haaren würde ich weiträumig umfahren.



Umfahren wäre echt ne gute Idee.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Bin im Verwaltungsrecht berufsbedingt selber relativ tief drin
> Rechtschutz habe ich...
> Ich persönlich hätte, sofern ich die Maßnahme selber getroffen hätte, vermutlich auch nicht die Obergrenze des VG genutzt, zumal ich wirklich freundlich geblieben bin und auf die zum Teil nicht unerheblichen Provokationen nicht eingegangen bin.
> 
> ...


Ja, der "Abschreckungseffekt zur Vermeidung negativer Vorbildwirkung" scheint den beiden wichtig gewesen zu sein. Um so interessanter ist es zu wissen, ob und was da nachkommt ...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Wieso seltsam?
> 55 Euro ist der höchste Verwarngeldsatz bevor ab 60 Euro die Bußgelder losgehen.


Das letzte Mal wurden 75€ fällig wenn 8ch mich Recht erinnere...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

Beim Verwarngeld kommt eigentlich keine Verwaltungsgebühr dazu.

Die beträgt meines Wissens, zumindest in Köln, 23,80 Euro. 
Selbst mit dem günstigsten Bußgeldsatz (60 Euro) leigt man dann schon bei entspannten 83,80 

Ich werde berichten


----------



## protonen-tomate (9. September 2019)

Weiß jemand zufällig wie es bei solchen Verwarn- / Bußgeldern mit Wiederholungstätern aussieht? Werden die Daten gespeichert?

Wenn mann jedes 10te Mal erwischt wird, wären es pro Tour 5,50€.


----------



## Black-Under (9. September 2019)

Da es nur eine Verwarnung ist, sollte das nicht gespeichert werden. Habe das mal irgendwo gelesen. Muss aber nicht stimmen.


----------



## davez (9. September 2019)

Positiv ist ja, dass auch die Spaziergänger mit freilaufenden Hunden zur Kasse gebeten werden. Zumindest findet dort eine Gleichbehandlung statt. Vielleicht ergbit sich dadurch die Möglichkeit eine gemeinsame Lobby zu bilden. Es gibt ja jetzt einen neuen "Feind". Bin gespannt, ob solche Auseinandersetzungen nicht zu einer Differenzierung zwischen unmotorisierten und E-Bikes führt, durchaus möglich. Bei gutem Wetter liegt die E-Bike Quote im 7G gefühlt bei >70%.
Ich empfinde das Miteinander im 7G zwischen Wanderern und Bikern als ziemlich entspannt. Ich bremse immer runter auf Schritttempo und grüße freundlich. Und wenn ich mich bergauf quäle, gibt es immer wieder aufmunternde Worte der Spaziergänger. Einzig mit einem Autofahrer hatte ich mal Probleme. Insofern schießen die Wichtigtuer Kontrolleure weit über das Ziel hinaus.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

Sehe es genau wie du.
Verhalte mich analog zu dir. Werde stets begrüßt, angefeuert oder auch mit "Da fahren sie runter?! Das will ich sehen!" angesprochen 

Die Hand voll Wanderer und Biker, die leider einfach Idioten sind, klammere ich da einfach mal aus.


Daten bei VG werden bei erfolgter Zahlung und damit Abschluss des Verfahrens nach einiger Zeit gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiklasR (9. September 2019)

Ja verdammt.. klingt ja alles ähnlich wie damals bei mir.. Provozierend, unumgänglich, unnötig.. 45€ für eine Ordnungswidirigkeit hatten wir damals jeder bekommen. Ich hatte versucht rauszufinden wie sinnvoll/chancenreich es nicht zu zahlen, telefonierte hierzu eine ganze Weile mit einem Mitarbeiter der Forstbehörde um eine Einschätzung zu bekommen und vorallem einfach mal nachzuhören wie so die Stimmungslage ist. Dabei lag der Fokus nicht darauf um die Zahlung zu kommen, sondern die Sachlage zu beleuchten.. Der Herr verstand zwar meine Lage ganz gut und seine persönliche Meinung schien wohlmöglich garnicht so unvernünftig zu sein.. doch klar war, -ich habe mich "falsch" verhalten und würde wohl nicht drum herum kommen können. Vorallem weil der kontrollierende "Oberbefehlshaber" wohl jemand sei der da alles nutze.. Und wenn ich mich da so an sämtliche gefallene Worte erinnere, -was einfallen lassen könnt der sich auf jeden Fall, da bin ich mir sicher! Ich bin seit diesem Tage vor nun rund 2 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr im 7GB gewesen und ärgere mich regelmäßig darüber. Denn eigentlich kann es ja nicht sein dass die mit ihrer Masche auch noch den gewünschten Erfolg feiern und mich fernhalten..


----------



## Blades (9. September 2019)

Wie sieht es denn aus? Dürfen die Kontrolleure der Forstbehörde einen überhaupt festhalten? Wenn nein könnte man doch weiterfahren und die Herrschaften ignorieren? Sollten sie dann die Weiterfahrt verhindern oder gar handgreiflich werden könnte man doch auf Freiheitsberaubung plädieren?


----------



## delphi1507 (9. September 2019)

protonen-tomate schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wie es bei solchen Verwarn- / Bußgeldern mit Wiederholungstätern aussieht? Werden die Daten gespeichert?
> 
> Wenn mann jedes 10te Mal erwischt wird, wären es pro Tour 5,50€.


Das bedeutet Vorsatz und damit Verdoppelung!


----------



## Black-Under (9. September 2019)

Könnte man das herbeiwinken nicht als Anstiftung zu einer Ordnungswidrigkeit deuten. Da es dieses eigentlich nicht gibt wäre der Herr selber ein Tatbeteiligter.......


----------



## Black-Under (9. September 2019)

Blades schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus? Dürfen die Kontrolleure der Forstbehörde einen überhaupt festhalten? Wenn nein könnte man doch weiterfahren und die Herrschaften ignorieren? Sollten sie dann die Weiterfahrt verhindern oder gar handgreiflich werden könnte man doch auf Freiheitsberaubung plädieren?



Nein bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit, darf man niemanden festsetzen. Nur bei einer Straftat. § 46 Abs. 3 S. 1 OWiG


----------



## Black-Under (9. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet Vorsatz und damit Verdoppelung!


Wenn die Daten wieder gelöscht werden, kann dir das niemand beweisen. Darum ging es doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

Laut Aussage des Schnurrbarts wird bei jeder Owi, die im 7G begangen wird, sofort Vorsatz bejaht.

Als ich ihn gefragt habe, wo das steht, konnte er mir nicht antworten.
Als ich ihm dann gesagt habe, dass ich das verwaltungsrechltich für eine äußerst gewagte Annahme halte, die er gerne mit meinem Anwalt ausdiskutieren könne, hat er gar nichts mehr dazu gesagt.


Abermals:
Habe mich objektiv falsch verhalten.
Dessen bin ich mir bewusst.
Dennoch war der Umgang des einen Dudes einfach unter aller Kanone 

Und wenn es Euch den Ärger erspart, isses mir die Kohle wert


----------



## Black-Under (9. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Laut Aussage des Schnurrbarts wird bei jeder Owi, die im 7G begangen wird, sofort Vorsatz bejaht.
> 
> Als ich ihn gefragt habe, wo das steht, konnte er mir nicht antworten.
> Als ich ihm dann gesagt habe, dass ich das verwaltungsrechltich für eine äußerst gewagte Annahme halte, die er gerne mit meinem Anwalt ausdiskutieren könne, hat er gar nichts mehr dazu gesagt.


Hmm... einer meiner MTB-Kumpels ist Anwalt, wäre interessant was der sagen würde wenn der bei so etwas mit dabei wäre.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Laut Aussage des Schnurrbarts wird bei jeder Owi, die im 7G begangen wird, sofort Vorsatz bejaht.
> 
> Als ich ihn gefragt habe, wo das steht, konnte er mir nicht antworten.
> Als ich ihm dann gesagt habe, dass ich das verwaltungsrechltich für eine äußerst gewagte Annahme halte, die er gerne mit meinem Anwalt ausdiskutieren könne, hat er gar nichts mehr dazu gesagt.
> ...


Ich bleibe ja bei der Meinung, das es für einen nicht Ortskundigen, der nicht am Wanderparkplatz anhält um sich die Karten und damit die Regelungen anzusehen, unterwegs nicht erkennbar ist das ein weg gesperrt ist! 

Und welcher mtb'ler halt auf Tour die außerhalb startet an solchen Tafeln an? 

Ich Frage mich weiterhin ob eine Kennzeichnung per farbigen Pfeilen zulässig ist! Zumal diese ja schon durch illegal angebrachten ergänzt wurden, wie soll da ein Ortsunkundiger noch mit klar Kommen! 

Ich denke das dort klare Schilder gemäß StvZo angebracht werden müssten, gerade bei dem Flickenteppich an Regeln, den wir im 7GB und angrenzenden Gebieten haben.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Laut Aussage des Schnurrbarts wird bei jeder Owi, die im 7G begangen wird, sofort Vorsatz bejaht.
> 
> Als ich ihn gefragt habe, wo das steht, konnte er mir nicht antworten.
> Als ich ihm dann gesagt habe, dass ich das verwaltungsrechltich für eine äußerst gewagte Annahme halte, die er gerne mit meinem Anwalt ausdiskutieren könne, hat er gar nichts mehr dazu gesagt.
> ...



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob auf längere Sicht die harte Nummer mit Widerspruch etc. mehr Ärger erspart, v.a. falls die Erfolgsaussichten gut sind; kann aber nicht Einschätzen, wie groß das Eskalationspotential auf Seiten der Behöre ist in Richtung "jetzt erst recht und möglichst jeden Tag" ...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. September 2019)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob auf längere Sicht die harte Nummer mit Widerspruch etc. mehr Ärger erspart, v.a. falls die Erfolgsaussichten gut sind; kann aber nicht Einschätzen, wie groß das Eskalationspotential auf Seiten der Behöre ist in Richtung "jetzt erst recht und möglichst jeden Tag" ...


Angesichts der Ausgeschrieben bzw, vorgesehenen  Ranger stellen, rechne ich mit einer Eskalation der Lage.


----------



## sibu (9. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Angesichts der Ausgeschrieben bzw, vorgesehenen  Ranger stellen, rechne ich mit einer Eskalation der Lage.


Die beiden Stellen, die der Landkreis Ende 2018 ausgeschrieben hat, scheinen also besetzt zu sein. In der Ausschreibung stand, dass sie auch einen Dienstwagen haben, der wird wohl nicht allzu weit entfernt gestanden haben. Der Wegeplan ist im Rahmen des Naturschutzgesetzes als Verordnung der Bezirksregierung in Kraft getreten. Inwieweit eine Kennzeichung mit Karten und Pfeilen an Bäumen ausreicht, wirst du wahrscheinlich nur über eine Klage feststellen können. 

@Blades Die neuen Ranger sind vermutlich direkt im Ordnungsamt bzw. Landkreis angestellt, wobei auch Förster im Wald dieselben Befugnisse haben, wie das Ordnungsamt und die dürfen sehr viel, was die Polizei auch darf. Das einzige, was mir spontan einfällt, was sie nicht haben bzw. dürfen sind Schusswaffen und der Eingriff in den fließenden Verkehr.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

Selbst das dürfen sie unter gewissen Voraussetzungen 
Bei uns in Köln z.B. tragen Ordnungsbeamte im Rahmen des OpaRi (Ordnungspartnerschaft Ringe) auch Schlagstöcke, die unter das WaffG fallen usw.
Das ist aber nun wirklich arg off-topic 

Habe die Hoffnungs dass Schnurrbart und seine Gang bei dem nahenden Schweinewetter nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen und stattdessen lieber Innendienst machen


----------



## karthäuser (9. September 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Die neuen Ranger sind vermutlich direkt im Ordnungsamt bzw. Landkreis angestellt, wobei auch Förster im Wald dieselben Befugnisse haben, wie das Ordnungsamt und die dürfen sehr viel, was die Polizei auch darf. Das einzige, was mir spontan einfällt, was sie nicht haben bzw. dürfen
> sind Schusswaffen und der Eingriff in den fließenden Verkehr.



Gernau. Ich zitiere mal.
Es ist zwar richtig, dass wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit niemand vorläufig festgenommen werden darf (§ 127 StPO), aber das Festhalten zum Zwecke der Feststellung der Personalien ist sehr wohl erlaubt. Wäre dem nicht so, könnte der Staat einpacken.
Deswegen regelt das Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz ganz eindeutig, dass selbige zu erforschen und alle Maßnahmen zu treffen sind, um eine Verdunklung zu verhindern. § 46 OWiG verweist dazu auf die Strafprozessordnung. "Für das Bußgeldverfahren gelten ... die Bestimmungen der StPO sinngemäß". Und damit landet man beim § 163b StPO, der die Polizei zur Feststellung der Person berechtigt und auch ein Festhalterecht diesbezüglich beinhaltet. Dies hat nichts mit vorläufiger Festnahme zu tun.
Selbiges gilt für Forstbeamte des Revierdienstes - also Leiter von staatlichen oder kommunalen Forstrevieren , Berufsjäger oder Jagdaufseher mit entspr. Ausbildung etc. die alle Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft sind.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. September 2019)

Korrekt. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Helltone (9. September 2019)

Oh Mann, das hört sich ja militant an mit den Kontrollen. Da wird man mehr und mehr kriminalisiert als Sportler. Völlig unangemessen. Das führt im Endeffekt zu weiteren Konflikten und zu keinen Lösungen. Evtl. sogar zur Gewalt. Bisher hatte ich mit den Kontrolleti Na*is keine Probleme. Hoffentlich bleibt es so. Ich wüsste nicht wie ich reagiere. Vielleicht die Polizei rufen, es drauf ankommen lassen, Anwalt einschalten, den Konflikt öffentlich machen, DIMB einschalten. Keine Ahnung. Meine Begegnungen mit Fußgängern sind überwiegend positiv. Ich meide allerdings auch das WE für Ausfahrten im 7G und verhalte mich entsprechend der DIMB Trail Rules.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2019)

Wochenende ist wohl tatsächlich suboptimal für Touren im 7GB


----------



## mw.dd (9. September 2019)

Helltone schrieb:


> und verhalte mich entsprechend der DIMB Trail Rules.


Tja, die wollen aber das Du Dich gar nicht verhältst und vor allem woanders.


----------



## Helltone (9. September 2019)

Hier so.... Passend zum Thema


----------



## dom_i (9. September 2019)

Ist doch echt ätzend... aber dann wird quasi zeitgleich ein Massenlauf durchs 7G organisiert (bei Regen), wo die Wege platt getrampelt werden. Darf man sich da fragen, was nun besser ist? Vmtl. nicht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Dennoch war der Umgang des einen Dudes einfach unter aller Kanone



Auch das muss man sich nicht gefallen lassen ! Auch der Herr hat bestimmt irgendwo einen Vorgesetzten dem man sowas mal freundlich mitteilen kann. Hätte mir mal deren Ausweise geben lassen und den Namen notiert. Ist zwar nicht deeskalierend aber man muss sich auch nicht anpampen lassen

Bin bei dir, wenn man scheisse gebaut hat und erwischt wird muss man dafür gerade stehen auch wenn die Regeln im 7GB bescheuert sind, so sind sie aber derzeit da. Dennoch muss man sich nicht wie der letzte Lappen behandeln lassen. Die aufblaserei ist wieder typisch Deutsch. Gib nem Deutschen ne Schulterklappe usw. die werden dem Klischee mehr als gerecht.


----------



## davez (9. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Auch das muss man sich nicht gefallen lassen ! Auch der Herr hat bestimmt irgendwo einen Vorgesetzten dem man sowas mal freundlich mitteilen kann. Hätte mir mal deren Ausweise geben lassen und den Namen notiert. Ist zwar nicht deeskalierend aber man muss sich auch nicht anpampen lassen
> 
> Bin bei dir, wenn man scheisse gebaut hat und erwischt wird muss man dafür gerade stehen auch wenn die Regeln im 7GB bescheuert sind, so sind sie aber derzeit da. Dennoch muss man sich nicht wie der letzte Lappen behandeln lassen. Die aufblaserei ist wieder typisch Deutsch. Gib nem Deutschen ne Schulterklappe usw. die werden dem Klischee mehr als gerecht.


Wenn sich die Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerden stapeln, werden die ihr Verhalten mit Sicherheit ändern


----------



## sibu (9. September 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerden stapeln, werden die ihr Verhalten mit Sicherheit ändern


Der oberste Chef der unteren Naturschutzbehörde hat mal in einem Interview in der Lokalzeit gesagt, was ihn im Siebengebirge am meisten stört: Wildes Parken und illegales Mountainbiken ...


----------



## davez (9. September 2019)

Auch der hat einen Chef  
You are always somoene else bitch   einer ist immer drüber


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. September 2019)

Gut, dass es noch schönere Trails in der Umgegend gibt, als die im Siebengebirge.
Und das ganz ohne Kontrollettis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (9. September 2019)

Wäre schön wenn es eine Rückmeldung gibt, sobald das Verwarngeldschreiben angekommen ist. Mich würde insbesondere die zugrundeliegende Paragraphenkette interessieren.


----------



## trab999 (9. September 2019)

... mal ne ganz pragmatische Frage: gibt es außer auf den Wegekarten (könnte das übrigens ohne Brille eh nicht lesen und fürs Biken brauche ich keine - woher soll ich es also wissen? Kein Spaß... ) vor Ort irgendwo einen Plan der erlaubten Wege im 7G? Hab wie wild im Netz gesucht, aber nix gefunden.


----------



## trab999 (9. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Apps wie Komoot, Strava und Co würde man kennen, das illegale Wegenetz solle abgeschafft werden. Es wäre ja offensichtlich, dass ich eine Tour auf mein GPS-Gerät geladen hätte.
> Auf die Frage, welches GPS-Gerät er genau meinte (ich fahre ohne GPs und war auch ohne Mobiltelefon unterwegs), wollte er mir keine Antwort geben.


hmm... scheint mir fast so, als seien die Herrschaften gebrieft worden zu sein, um die "Vorfälle" wasserdicht zu machen. Dafür spräche auch der Satz "Laut Aussage des Schnurrbarts wird bei jeder Owi, die im 7G begangen wird, sofort Vorsatz bejaht. " Da sie zu zweit sind und man selbst meist alleine, wäre man dem relativ ausgeliefert.

Auf der anderen Seite scheint man sich seiner Sache nicht 100%ig sicher zu sein. Schließlich ist die Ausschilderung "nicht optimal" und möglicherweise angreifbar. Von den Verboten habe ich übrigens erst hier im Forum erfahren.

Aber die 7G-Misere hat auch sein Gutes: seitdem habe ich viele neue Trails im Umland gefunden.


----------



## trab999 (9. September 2019)

... dieses Forum ist offen für ALLE! In diesem Sinne wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn sich einige Poster bestimmte Formulierungen nochmal überlegen würden. Am Ende sind es genau dieses Posts, die uns allen nachgetragen werden.  Sarkasmus wird hier nicht erkannt!

... und nein, ich zitiere jetzt nicht!


----------



## dopero (9. September 2019)

trab999 schrieb:


> hmm... scheint mir fast so, als seien die Herrschaften gebrieft worden zu sein, um die "Vorfälle" wasserdicht zu machen. Dafür spräche auch der Satz "Laut Aussage des Schnurrbarts wird bei jeder Owi, die im 7G begangen wird, sofort Vorsatz bejaht. " Da sie zu zweit sind und man selbst meist alleine, wäre man dem relativ ausgeliefert.


Die Argumentation für den Vorsatz würde mich schon mal interessieren. Mir ist es nämlich ebenso ergangen wie Dir. Online kann ich nichts zu den Sperrungen und der "Ausschilderung" finden.
Und wie man mit den Infotafeln ein wirksames Verbot auf Wegen in einem Naturschutzgebiet begründen will, ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2019)

Das sind Fragen, die in einem Widerspruchsverfahren geklärt werden können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiklasR (9. September 2019)

Hier aus gegebenem Anlass nochmals ein Verweis auf Post #16



NiklasR schrieb:


> OK, also..: Heute mittag, beginn der Breiberge. Frühzeitig gesehen, langsam drauf zugerollt und mit einem guten Tag stehen geblieben. Personalien aufgenommen für einen Bußgeldbescheid wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit. Begründung: verbotenes Befahren des Pfades, bzw der Vorwurf querfeldein gefahren zu sein. Das Radfahren sei nur auf den Wegen erlaubt. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen/hinterfragt dass ich kein Schild gesehen habe welches mir ein offensichtliches Verbot bekunde, sehr wohl aber einen Weg ausmachen konnte und diesen nicht verlassen habe. Darauf hin die Frage wo wir denn jetzt hergekommen seien, -am Löwenburghof vorbei, -"da wären wir ja sogar an einem Schild vorbei gefahren.." sagte ein Mensch der Fortsverwaltung/Amt vorwurfsvoll. -das habe ich nicht gesehen.. dann kam die Frage ob ich einen Führerschein habe, -da wüsste ich doch auch ohne Schild dass ich auf einer Landstraße nur 100 fahren dürfe. Auf meine weitere Nachfrage zu besagter Beschilderung, zeigte er mir eine rote Markierung und klärte mich auf. Diese Markierungen könnten ebenso gut der Ausweisung eines zusammenhängenden Weges dienen, erwiderte ich und betonte nochmals, kein Schild was ich als Schild kenne und achte gesehen zu haben. ..woher ich käme, ob ich kein Facebook hätte, die Medien nicht verfolgen würde (Danke Carsten, den Lokalzeitbeitrag hab ich mir grad angesehen, der Herr war wohl auch da).. und bei youtube gäbe es ja auch ganz viel. Hier gibt's kein Downhill oder Freeride oder sonst sowas.. . Es würde ja nicht grade aussehen als hätte ich mir das Rad für heute geliehen um das mal auszuprobieren, sondern würde diesen Sport regelmäßig betreiben (HT+ Halbschale, nicht Doppelbrücke + FF), sei ja bestimmt teuer gewesen, was ich denn beruflich mache.. Ob ich mich hier auskennen würde, -aus meiner Kindeit ein wenig.. dann habe ich Das alles ja zu wissen und habe mich andernfalls zu informieren, Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, etc.. , viel komisches, weil in dem Falle daneben argumentiertes Zeug.
> (weiteres)Subjektiv: Die Gemüter waren gemischt, von der "Fortseite" aus wurde sofort nach dem Hallo, ohne weitere Worte gewechselt zu haben eine Front hochgezogen, kam mir vor als wäre die "Sachlage" eh klar und die Freude jetzt welche "erwischt zu haben" groß, wollten halt ganz klar diesen bösartigen Vorsatz betonen, ohne den wir nicht dort gelandet wären. Einer der Herren war etwas zugänglicher und sagte dann überhaupt auch mal was zu der Problematik. Dass die Wege durch das Befahren mit den MTBs sehr starken Schaden nehmen, sich Wurzeln und Steine freilegen, es ja einfach nicht ausbliebe mit dem Rad auch mal stärker zu Bremsen und dieses sliden ja auch sicher Spaß mache.. doch bei Unwettern mit starkem Niderschlag könne es deshalb zu reissenden Bächen kommen, die unten bis in die Orte gingen, wäre schon passiert. Hinzu ist das 7GB ein Naturschutzgebiet oberste Kategorie! Er sagte dann gar dass er wisse dass das Leben als MTBler schwer wäre.. da musste ich Ihn doch fragen ob er denn ggf. Alternativen kenne (worauf hin einer der anderen Forstmenschen sofort wieder alarmiert, schnell und laut einwarf "Hier nicht, im 7GB ist das verboten), der andere Herr allerdings, wusste von vielen im Sande verlaufenden Projekten zu berichten (nannte Siegburg als Beispiel) und fügte hinzu dass es bei diesen Projekten meist nicht mal auf behördlicher, -sondern auf organisatorischer Seite scheitere.
> Abschließend der Hinweis dass wir wieder hochschieben -und auf den richtigen, Gelb markierten Wegen bleiben sollen.. und nicht auf die Idee kommen sollten gleich die nächste "Strecke" zu nutzen, es wären überall die Kollegen unterwegs, -"Aktionstag".
> Ich solle gern Anderen die ich kenne sagen dass es nun "vorbei wäre", -so in der Art...
> ...


----------



## Chemtrail (10. September 2019)

Wie viele sind denn hier eigentlich aktiv?

Sollen wir nicht alle zusammen legen und einfach mal den Weg des Widerspruchs angehen falls die bisher Betroffenen keine Rechtsschutzversicherung haben. Mich würde interessieren was dabei raus kommt und von dem erlangen Wissen würden wir ja alle profitieren, egal was am Ende dabei heraus kommt. Ich würde schon ein paar Euro locker machen.

So kann man verhindern das die Betroffenen ggf mit noch höheren Kosten belastet werden.

Wäre noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Deleted 348981 (10. September 2019)

AAAAAAAaaalso:

-Schulterklappe trage ich zumindest zeitweise auch  Dass man dann sofort ein Arschloch ist, würde ich mal beim Verweis auf mich selber verneinen 
Ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen: Verallgemeinerungen, Beschimpfungen und Betitelungen als "Nazis" finde ich äußerst fehl am Platz. Auch das Suchen von Konfrontationen, ironisch gemeint oder nicht, spielen den Falschen in die Hände.

-Ich habe eine Rechtschutzversicherung. Ich denke, dass ich es im vorliegenden Fall auch mal drauf ankommen lassen werde. Da war doch einiges extrem Wackelig an der getroffenen Maßnahme.
Erstatte gerne Bericht.

-DIMB hat laut einer der letzten Bike-Ausgaben bereits versucht, einen Dialog mit dem Naturschutzblabla Rhein-Sieg zu suchen. Laut eigener Aussage aber völlig erfolglos, weil kein Interesse an Kompromis mit Mountainbikern.
Meine eigene Vermutung: Spülen deutlich zu wenig Geld in die Kassen der Einkehrhäuschen und Parkplatzbetreiber 

-Den gemeinsamen Weg des Widerspruchs gibt es in Deutschland nicht, da das deutsche Rechtssystem keine Porpularklagen kennt (Sammelklage gegen VW ist da mMn die einzige ansatzweise passende Ausnahme)

-Wer mir Input geben kann zu Alternativen im Umkreis, kann mir äußerst gerne eine PM schreiben. Würde mich freuen. Die Gegend um Altenberg und Hoffnungsthal kenne ich bereits ganz gut, freue mich aber immer Neues zu entdecken. Vielleicht entwickelt sich ja so auch ein neues Grüppchen...

-Laut den Schilderungen aus #16 bist du genau den gleichen Sheriffs begegnet wie ich. Die Formulierungen ("Freeride, Enduro", "Kennen sie Facebook?" "Von wo kommen Sie?" usw) erscheinen mir extrem vertraut. Fast als ob die Kerle das alles fein auswendig gelernt haben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> -Wer mir Input geben kann zu Alternativen im Umkreis, kann mir äußerst gerne eine PM schreiben. Würde mich freuen. Die Gegend um Altenberg und Hoffnungsthal kenne ich bereits ganz gut, freue mich aber immer Neues zu entdecken. Vielleicht entwickelt sich ja so auch ein neues Grüppchen...


PM schreiben geht nicht. 

Edit: Jetzt, ja.


----------



## Black-Under (10. September 2019)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Gernau. Ich zitiere mal.
> Es ist zwar richtig, dass wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit niemand vorläufig festgenommen werden darf (§ 127 StPO), aber das Festhalten zum Zwecke der Feststellung der Personalien ist sehr wohl erlaubt. Wäre dem nicht so, könnte der Staat einpacken.
> Deswegen regelt das Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz ganz eindeutig, dass selbige zu erforschen und alle Maßnahmen zu treffen sind, um eine Verdunklung zu verhindern. § 46 OWiG verweist dazu auf die Strafprozessordnung. "Für das Bußgeldverfahren gelten ... die Bestimmungen der StPO sinngemäß". Und damit landet man beim § 163b StPO, der die Polizei zur Feststellung der Person berechtigt und auch ein Festhalterecht diesbezüglich beinhaltet. Dies hat nichts mit vorläufiger Festnahme zu tun.
> Selbiges gilt für Forstbeamte des Revierdienstes - also Leiter von staatlichen oder kommunalen Forstrevieren , Berufsjäger oder Jagdaufseher mit entspr. Ausbildung etc. die alle Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft sind.


Und wenn sie dich nicht festhalten können, ist das Recht stark eingeschränkt. Eine Flucht ist kein Straftatbestand und deswegen müssen die Ordnungshüter die Mittel wahren. Da gab es schon einige Urteile zu.


----------



## NiklasR (10. September 2019)

ja gut.. also die Tage mal eine "Exiltour" oder wie ;-) !?  Hennef oder Eitorf oder sowas!?
Ggf. ganz spontan heute am späten Nachmittag, ansonsten halt am WE..!?
@trailsurfer @Braaaap @alleanderenverstoßenenenundgewillten ;-)


----------



## sibu (10. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> -Laut den Schilderungen aus #16 bist du genau den gleichen Sheriffs begegnet wie ich. Die Formulierungen ("Freeride, Enduro", "Kennen sie Facebook?" "Von wo kommen Sie?" usw) erscheinen mir extrem vertraut. Fast als ob die Kerle das alles fein auswendig gelernt haben.


Ich habe zwar nicht die #16 gepostet, aber damals waren die lokalen Ordnungsbehörden (Ordnungsämter Bad Honnef, Königswinter zusammen mit Forstamt) unterwegs. In #501 auf Seite 21 ist die Ausschreibung der neuen Ranger verlinkt. Ich vermute, dass dies die beiden Neuen sind.


----------



## NiklasR (10. September 2019)

Nee.. die #16 hab ich gepostet.. es waren Mitarbeiter vom Forstamt mit zwei Polizisten im Schlepptau, ist ja auch schon eine ganze Weile vor der von dir erwähnten Ausschreibung gewesen, -aber gebreeft sein werden die wohl alle ähnlich...
Ein Jogger wusste mir zu berichten, dass einer der Herren derjenige sei (älterer mit Stock), der immer und überall Äste querlegt.. hätte er schon mehrmals gesehen, ihn auch darauf angesprochen, doch der Herr sei sehr "beratungsresistent"... und genau dieser Herr hatte auch wirklich den Hass im Gesicht, gelinde gesagt...


----------



## Sporty67 (10. September 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Nee.. die #16 hab ich gepostet.. es waren Mitarbeiter vom Forstamt mit zwei Polizisten im Schlepptau, ist ja auch schon eine ganze Weile vor der von dir erwähnten Ausschreibung gewesen, -aber gebreeft sein werden die wohl alle ähnlich...
> Ein Jogger wusste mir zu berichten, dass einer der Herren derjenige sei (älterer mit Stock), der immer und überall Äste querlegt.. hätte er schon mehrmals gesehen, ihn auch darauf angesprochen, doch der Herr sei sehr "beratungsresistent"... und genau dieser Herr hatte auch wirklich den Hass im Gesicht, gelinde gesagt...




Das Hört sich sehr nach Herrn Jakob S. an.......dieser gesellige Herr ist schon so oft ( und auch mir persönlich gegenüber) mit einer derartig provokanten und beleidigenden Art aufgefallen, dass ich selten so sprachlos war. Wer nach dem Namen Jakob und Siebengebirge googelt, kommt schnell drauf....der in einem anderen Betrag genannte "2m Mann" ist namentlich auch bekannt.....


----------



## Deleted 348981 (10. September 2019)

Lasst uns das Beste aus der Situation machen: Evtl. bildet sich ja so ein Grüppchen für gemeinsame Ausfahrten an alternativen Orten 

Nach der Arbeit ist bei mir schwierig, am Wochenende lässt sich aber fast immer was einrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (10. September 2019)

Hat schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht den VVS zu infiltrieren.


----------



## Sporty67 (10. September 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Lasst uns das Beste aus der Situation machen: Evtl. bildet sich ja so ein Grüppchen für gemeinsame Ausfahrten an alternativen Orten
> 
> Nach der Arbeit ist bei mir schwierig, am Wochenende lässt sich aber fast immer was einrichten



Ich bin früher nahezu täglich im 7G unterwegs gewesen....als die Welt noch in Ordnung war und der Wald JEDEM uneingeschränkt zu Sport und Erholung zugänglich war.... seit 2013 habe ich meinen eigenen Wald im Wiedtal und wohne auch da....das mir bis dato völlig unbekannte MTB Gebiet ist mittlerweile in all seinen Schönheiten und geilen Trails erschlossen.....und erstaunlicher weise, gibt es dort keinerlei Verbote und alle kommen bestens miteinander aus. Allerdings, halten sich die Hotspots für Touristen auch in Grenzen, so das der "Almauftrieb" bei weitem nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie im 7G.


----------



## sibu (10. September 2019)

Die Beschreibung "älterer Herr mit Stock" (habe ihn selber nie gesehen) passt zu Beschreibungen, die ich von anderen MTBlern und Wanderern gehört habe: Es gibt ehrenamtliche Kontrolleure des VVS (bis 2018 Träger des Naturparks Siebengebirge), die keine Kontrollbefugnisse haben, sich aber so aufführen.


----------



## Sporty67 (10. September 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung "älterer Herr mit Stock" (habe ihn selber nie gesehen) passt zu Beschreibungen, die ich von anderen MTBlern und Wanderern gehört habe: Es gibt ehrenamtliche Kontrolleure des VVS (bis 2018 Träger des Naturparks Siebengebirge), die keine Kontrollbefugnisse haben, sich aber so aufführen.



Falls sich mal jemand in die Geheimnisse des 7g einweihen lassen möchte.....https://www.siegerstreifzuege.de/ihr-begleiter/

 Ironie off


----------



## Black-Under (10. September 2019)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Ich bin früher nahezu täglich im 7G unterwegs gewesen....als die Welt noch in Ordnung war und der Wald JEDEM uneingeschränkt zu Sport und Erholung zugänglich war.... seit 2013 habe ich meinen eigenen Wald im Wiedtal und wohne auch da....das mir bis dato völlig unbekannte MTB Gebiet ist mittlerweile in all seinen Schönheiten und geilen Trails erschlossen.....und erstaunlicher weise, gibt es dort keinerlei Verbote und alle kommen bestens miteinander aus. Allerdings, halten sich die Hotspots für Touristen auch in Grenzen, so das der "Almauftrieb" bei weitem nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie im 7G.


Hey vielleicht können wir mal ne Tour fahren, habe da schon ein paar Touren probiert aber ohne Ortskenntnisse schwierig.


----------



## NiklasR (10. September 2019)

jepp.. "siegerstreifzüge".. hab ich auch schon entdeckt, -Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen! Ja gut.. also ich sehe da ein persönliches wirtschaftliches Interesse, welches den Herren ggf. daran hindern könnte in seiner Position unbefangen zu agieren. Wie sich dieses Amt und der Touriführer-Job miteiander vereinabaren lassen.. das ist kritisch zu hinterfragen!


----------



## Deleted 348981 (10. September 2019)

Der werte Herr war bei mir auf jeden Fall am Samtag nicht mit dabei...


----------



## Sporty67 (10. September 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Hey vielleicht können wir mal ne Tour fahren, habe da schon ein paar Touren probiert aber ohne Ortskenntnisse schwierig.




Außer meiner momentan vorhandenen Serienfraktur über 5 Rippen, und dem noch nicht neu gelieferten Rädchen steht eigentlich einem solchen Vorhaben nichts im Wege....


----------



## davez (10. September 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> ja gut.. also die Tage mal eine "Exiltour" oder wie ;-) !?  Hennef oder Eitorf oder sowas!?
> Ggf. ganz spontan heute am späten Nachmittag, ansonsten halt am WE..!?
> @trailsurfer @Braaaap @alleanderenverstoßenenenundgewillten ;-)


Gerne am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (10. September 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> jepp.. "siegerstreifzüge".. hab ich auch schon entdeckt, -Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen! Ja gut.. also ich sehe da ein persönliches wirtschaftliches Interesse, welches den Herren ggf. daran hindern könnte in seiner Position unbefangen zu agieren. Wie sich dieses Amt und der Touriführer-Job miteiander vereinabaren lassen.. das ist kritisch zu hinterfragen!


Jep und der ehemalige Regierungspräsident (ein Sporthasser) ist Vorsitzender des VVS.


Sporty67 schrieb:


> Außer meiner momentan vorhandenen Serienfraktur über 5 Rippen, und dem noch nicht neu gelieferten Rädchen steht eigentlich einem solchen Vorhaben nichts im Wege....


Ok bin in zwei Wochen auch erst mal  biken in Ligurien. Von da her ist es nicht eilig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. September 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Gerne am Wochenende


Braaaap, Niklas, du...machen wir demnächst sehr gerne!
Wer noch will: Bitte PN.


----------



## dom_i (11. September 2019)

Wie sieht es eigtl rund um den Venusberg aus? Darf man da fahren?


----------



## sibu (11. September 2019)

terpk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigtl rund um den Venusberg aus? Darf man da fahren?


Der Kottenforst ist ebenfalls Naturschutzgebiet und es gibt eine entsprechende Verordnung mit Einschränkungen, aber keinen expliziten Wegeplan, wie im Siebengebirge.
Die Verordnung für das Siebengebirge tritt übrigens 2025 außer Kraft, aber es wird mit Sicherheit eine Nachfolgeregelung geben.


----------



## Sporty67 (16. September 2019)

Gibts hier neue Erkenntnisse? Mal anstubs.....


----------



## Deleted 348981 (16. September 2019)

Nö. Die Mühlen der Verwaltung mahlen langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (16. September 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Kottenforst ist ebenfalls Naturschutzgebiet und es gibt eine entsprechende Verordnung mit Einschränkungen, aber keinen expliziten Wegeplan, wie im Siebengebirge.


Wozu sollte es einen Wegeplan geben? Die Benutzung von Straßen und Wegen ist ja auch erlaubt.
Nur die Nutzung der übrigen Flächen ist verboten, was ja auch selbstverständlich ist, da es das Bundesnaturschutz- und Bundeswaldgesetz so vorgeben.


P.S. habe es mal wieder überlesen, da hat man mal wieder die "befestigten" Wege und Straßen bemüht. Würde mich echt mal interessieren ob diese pauschale Einschränkung gegenüber zwei Bundesgesetzen so einfach machbar ist. Eigentlich muss doch jede über die Rahmenvorgaben der Bundesgesetze hinausgehende Einschränkung begründet werden?


----------



## Trekki (16. September 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Wozu sollte es einen Wegeplan geben? Die Benutzung von Straßen und Wegen ist ja auch erlaubt.


Im 7GB zielt der Wegeplan genau darauf ab: es dürfen nicht alle Wege benutzt werden. Es dürfen nur die Wege benutzt werden, die im Wegeplan eingetragen sind.


----------



## dopero (16. September 2019)

Ich verstehe schon was damit im 7GB beabsichtigt wird. Sehe aber in der Verordnung keine Grundlage für einen Wegeplan. Würde mir da so was in der Art wie "Die gekennzeichneten Wege und deren Markierungen werden in einem Wegeplan der Öffentlichkeit bekanntgegeben." vorstellen.


----------



## davez (16. September 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon was damit im 7GB beabsichtigt wird. Sehe aber in der Verordnung keine Grundlage für einen Wegeplan. Würde mir da so was in der Art wie "Die gekennzeichneten Wege und deren Markierungen werden in einem Wegeplan der Öffentlichkeit bekanntgegeben." vorstellen.


Hast Du das gesucht? Ist von der Bezirksregierung Köln
https://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_internet/amtsblatt/2012/21_2012_03.pdf

https://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk...biete/uebersicht/vo_siebengebirge_01_aend.pdf


----------



## davez (16. September 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon was damit im 7GB beabsichtigt wird. Sehe aber in der Verordnung keine Grundlage für einen Wegeplan. Würde mir da so was in der Art wie "Die gekennzeichneten Wege und deren Markierungen werden in einem Wegeplan der Öffentlichkeit bekanntgegeben." vorstellen.


"§ 8 WegeplanDer Wegeplan ist Bestandteil der Verordnung (Anlage4; die kartografische Darstellung erfolgt im Maßstab1:15 000). Er dient der Umsetzung des Schutzzwecks(§ 3) und der Schutzziele (§ 4) und soll gleichzeitig dasSiebengebirge der Allgemeinheit zugänglich machen,um  den  Besuchern  geeignete  Möglichkeiten  für  dasNatur-  und  Kulturerleben,  die  naturkundliche  Bil-dung  und  die  Erholung  zu  erschließen,  soweit  derSchutzzweck es erlaubt.Der   Wegeplan   stellt   die   neben   den   öffentlichenStraßen  zulässigen  Wanderwege,  Reitwege  und  fürdas  Fahrradfahren  zugelassenen  Wege  sowie  für  dieforst-  und  landwirtschaftliche  Nutzung  erforderli-chen Wirtschaftswege im Naturschutzgebiet Sieben-gebirge  kartografisch  dar.  Sofern  die  im  Wegeplandargestellten  sonstigen  Wirtschaftswege  nicht  mehrbenötigt werden, können sie eingezogen werden. Biszu diesem Zeitpunkt dürfen sie auch von Wandererngenutzt werden...."

"§ 5 Nummer 2 Unterpunkt 11 wird wie folgt gefasst: (es ist verboten) „Flächen  außerhalb  der  für  die  jeweilige  Zweckbestimmung im Wegeplan gemäß § 8 dargestellten undim  Gelände  entsprechend  gekennzeichneten  Wegeund Flächen zu betreten, zu befahren oder auf ihnen zu reiten..."


----------



## dopero (17. September 2019)

OK, das Amtsblatt welches ich gefunden hatte war etwas älter. Und eben nichts von einem Wegeplan zu finden.
Das war wohl der Zustand vor der Änderung 2012.

Seltsam ist das ich diese Änderung bzw. eine Version der Verordnung inkl. Änderung nicht im Netz auffinden kann. Sogar auf der Seite der Bezirksregierung Köln muss man entweder genau wissen was man sucht oder sich durch zahlreiche, meist wenig aussagekräftige Treffer der Seitensuche arbeiten.


----------



## davez (19. September 2019)

So sieht schonende Holzwirtschaft im Naturpark Siebengebirge aus. Wenn ich so etwas erlebe, lache ich mich tod über die Diskussionen, die über Mountainbiker geführt werden


----------



## Dr.Hasi (19. September 2019)

Hallo!?! Der hat doch Euro 6dTemp. Umweltbewusster dieseln ist doch eigentlich garnicht möglich!


----------



## davez (19. September 2019)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hallo!?! Der hat doch Euro 6dTemp. Umweltbewusster dieseln ist doch eigentlich garnicht möglich!


Das ist der 3 Liter LKW, der auf Luftkissen durch den Wald schwebt   - fährt quasi mit Luft und Liebe, deshalb auch das grüne "L" vorne drauf 
Letzte Woche fuhr ein Reisebuss (groß) an mir vorbei zum Gewerkschaftshaus, da habe ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt


----------



## Deleted 348981 (20. September 2019)

Ich habe gelernt dass das völlig ok für das Naturschutzgebiet ist, da die Herren eine Sondergenehmigung haben.

Die sondergenehmigt die Bodenschäden und alles einfach weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2019)

Ich bin ja dafür, das 7GB komplett mit Elektro-Harvestern zu entkernen, ökologischer gehts doch nimmer und dann ist a Ruh‘ - 1 für allemal!


----------



## sibu (20. September 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja dafür, das 7GB komplett mit Elektro-Harvestern zu entkernen, ökologischer gehts doch nimmer und dann ist a Ruh‘ - 1 für allemal!


Zwar nicht Elektro, aber entkernt wird fleißig. Der halbe Honnefer Stadtwald verschwindet gerade und die Borkenkäfer werden obdachlos. Heute morgen waren sie an zwei Stellen zu sehen bzw. zu hören. Einer der Waldarbeiter kommt immerhin nicht mit dem Auto, sondern mit dem e-MTB zur Arbeit.


----------



## Trekki (20. September 2019)

Ein Waldarbeiter, der zur Komplett-Rodung mit dem Fahrrad fährt, hat ja schon eine Spur von Sarkasmus.

Der Wald bei Bad Honnef sieht wirklich traurig aus. Am Wochenende war ich in der Nähe von Hennef/Sieg Wandern, da sind die Schäden mindestens so heftig wie in Bad Honnef.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> in Waldarbeiter, der zur Komplett-Rodung mit dem Fahrrad fährt, hat ja schon eine Spur von Sarkasmus.



Geiler wäre nur noch wenn auf dem Rahmen die Marke "Borkenkäfer" stehen würde


----------



## sibu (23. September 2019)

Heute morgen habe ich mal an die Knipse gedacht und eins der Schilder, die die Stadt im Wald aufgehängt hat, mitgebracht. Es werden häufiger die dicken Brummis durch den Wald fahren. Auch heute morgen waren die Harvester schon wieder früh zu hören.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (23. September 2019)

Vielleicht macht es ja Sinn, jeden einzelnen Borkenkäfer ebenfalls mit einem Bußgeldverfahren zu belegen...
Zack, Landeskassen gefüllt.


----------



## rallleb (23. September 2019)

Ich bin Sonntag früh um 7 mal wieder Richtung 7G geradelt um keine autonomen Wanderer zu stören, war das letzte mal glaube 2016 da... 
Leck mich fett sind da neue Trails entstanden seit dem bikeverbot
Der Schuss ging wohl ins Knie von dem dubiosen verschönerungsverein 7G


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. September 2019)

Mit diesem Bike?


----------



## NiklasR (23. September 2019)

Geil ist halt einfach, dass es ganz natürlich ist dass Monokulturen auch ihre Feinde haben/bekommen. Der "Befall" durch die Borkenkäfer ist für die Natur überhaupt kein Thema, alles ok.. das bekommt sich gut ein und tut hinzu noch was für die Renaturierung des Buchenwaldbestandes. Das "Problem" ist rein wirtschaftlicher Natur. Das Holz muss gefällt und vermarktet werden solange es noch nicht zu durchlöchert ist, hinzu ist anfangs der Preis natürlich noch nicht so gedrückt.. Also Fichtenwaldbesitzer sollten sich unter Betrachtung des wirtschaftlichen Aspekts sofort dran begeben alles platt zu machen und los zu werden.. nichts weiter. Von Naturschtz istr auf dem Schild ja auch nichts zu lesen, schon eher in die andere Richtung. Also eigentlich könnte/sollte man an dieser Stelle den Spieß mal rumdrehen und fragen warum man in einem solchen Gebiet nicht der Natur den Raum lässt sich selbst zu genesen.. ALLE Antworten drehen sich um's Geld, was sonst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (24. September 2019)

Das "Problem" hat die Forstwirtschaft auch erkannt. Leider sind die Fehler aber vor 200 Jahren gemacht worden und seitdem nicht korrigiert worden. Jetzt wird die Korrektur von den Fehlern erzwungen.

Zum Thema Naturschutz: als vor einigen Jahren die Wegweiser-Hinkelsteine überall aufgestellt wurden, ist mir eine Stelle besonders aufgefallen. Zuerst habe ich am Traileingang nur eine Spur gesehen, die wie eine Bremsspur aussah. Nach 10 m war ich schon beeindruckt, wie stümperhaft jemand bremsen kann, aber begann meine Vermutung zu verwerfen. Nach 400 m "Bremsspur" konnte ich den Hinkelstein sehen. Den haben die Arbeiter wohl die ganze Strecke über den Trail geschreddert. Zum Glück ist diese Strecke jetzt für Radfahrer gesperrt. Da könnte ja sonst diese Spur weider freigefahren werden.


----------



## sibu (24. September 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Renaturierung des Buchenwaldbestandes


Auch  die Buche leidet unter der Trockenheit, aber auch das mag an Fehlern aus der Vergangenheit liegen: Normalerweise haben junge Buchen eine tiefreichende Pfahlwurzel, aber wenn sie in Baumschulen vorgezogen und umgesetzt werden, wird die schon mal beschädigt und der Baum bildet keine neue aus.

Zum kommerziellen Teil: Die Städte Königswinter und Honnef waren damals sehr für den Nationalpark, weil sie dann ihren Wald (also hauptsächlich Honnef) an den Nationalpark verpachtet hätten und die finanziellen Wald-Sorgen wären sie los gewesen. Der Umbau auf Buchen-Mischwald, den der Nationalpark aktiv angefangen hätte, wäre aber wohl doch etwas langsamer gegangen, als es jetzt passiert. 

Es wird interessant zu beobachten, wie die Aufforstung betrieben wird.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Umbau auf Buchen-Mischwald, den der Nationalpark aktiv angefangen hätte, wäre aber wohl doch etwas langsamer gegangen, als es jetzt passiert



Also im NP Eifel sind die ganz schön aggresiv gegen Nadel vorgegangen.
Da wurden Kahlschläge gemacht die hätte man sonst nie und nimmer genehmigt bekommen.
Dann wärs vom Wegekonzept auch noch restriktiver gekommen wie es jetzt schon ist denke ich


----------



## delphi1507 (25. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also im NP Eifel sind die ganz schön aggresiv gegen Nadel vorgegangen.
> Da wurden Kahlschläge gemacht die hätte man sonst nie und nimmer genehmigt bekommen.
> Dann wärs vom Wegekonzept auch noch restriktiver gekommen wie es jetzt schon ist denke ich


Das Wegekonzept ist exakt das von NP plan, und der Grund warum die Anwohner damals dagegen votiert haben...


----------



## sibu (25. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das Wegekonzept ist exakt das von NP plan, und der Grund warum die Anwohner damals dagegen votiert haben...


Die andere Titelzeile der Plakate von der damaligen Abstimmung: "Ranger raus!" - Auch hier wissen wir jetzt, was daraus wurde.


----------



## NiklasR (25. September 2019)

Und hier lustiger Weise ein sehr passender und aktueller Artikel der Tagesschau zum Thema "Wald": https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/waldgipfel-105.html
Die Kommentare sind auch recht interessant..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das Wegekonzept ist exakt das von NP plan, und der Grund warum die Anwohner damals dagegen votiert haben...



Es ist noch nicht ganz so denn im NP stehen ganz klare Verbotsschilder an jedem Singletrail. Im 7GB gibts ja bisher sone wischiwaschi Kennzeichnung

Und die Ranger sind ja auch da, nur heissen die noch anders.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Es ist noch nicht ganz so denn im NP stehen ganz klare Verbotsschilder an jedem Singletrail. Im 7GB gibts ja bisher sone wischiwaschi Kennzeichnung
> 
> Und die Ranger sind ja auch da, nur heissen die noch anders.


Der Plan für das Wegenetz ist aber exakt der der für den Np vorgelegt wurde, mehr wollte ich garnicht damit ausdrücken, was ich von der Art der Kennzeichnung halte weißt du glaube ich..


----------



## MDubiedMTB (27. September 2019)

Jetzt mal noch ein Artikel dazu:








						Biker-Kontrollen im Siebengebirge: Zehn bekommen Verwarngeld | Honnef heute - News aus Bad Honnef und der Region
					

Siebengebirge – Ärger mit Mountenbiker im Siebengebirge! Immer häufiger beschweren sich Wanderer über rücksichtsloses Verhalten und wundern sich grundsätzlich




					honnef-heute.de
				




Der Journalist schreibt sehr ausgewogen...Ironie off


----------



## S-H-A (27. September 2019)

Journalist? Rechtschreibung 6, setzen.


----------



## karthäuser (27. September 2019)

Wenn da so gefahren wird wie auf dem Bild muss man sich über nichts mehr wundern.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (27. September 2019)

@karthäuser  Wertvoller Beitrag deinerseits.
Ist ja völlig offensichtlich dass es sich bei dem Bild eindeutig um eine Aufnahme aus dem Siebengebirge handelt.
Vermute, dass das die Drop-Batterie am Café Profittlich ist...


----------



## MDubiedMTB (27. September 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Journalist? Rechtschreibung 6, setzen.


?


----------



## S-H-A (27. September 2019)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> ?



Mountenbiker?


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Jetzt mal noch ein Artikel dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      da hat aber einer hervorragenden recherchiert NICHT! Niemand fährt quer durch den Wald... Macht überhaupt keinen Sinn...


----------



## Trekki (27. September 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Journalist? Rechtschreibung 6, setzen.


Ja, da wird sich wohl der eine oder andere Rechtschreibfehler eingeschlichen haben. Insgesamt ist es aber verständlich geschrieben. Ich finde aber eine inhaltliche Diskussion interessanter.

Aber leider steht Inhaltliche nicht viel neues drin. Nur der Betrag von 55 € und die Anzahl der geahndeten Ordungswiedrigkeiten ist für mich neu.
Mich persönlich interessiert noch wie diese 10 sich auf Hundehalter und Radfahrer verteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (27. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Niemand fährt quer durch den Wald... Macht überhaupt keinen Sinn...


Die ist im Artikel - genau genommen - auch nicht behauptet worden. Aber im Lesefluss kann dieser Eindruck schon aufkommen. ABER: es wird ausdrücklich marschieren und fahren als verboten erwähnt.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die ist im Artikel - genau genommen - auch nicht behauptet worden. Aber im Lesefluss kann dieser Eindruck schon aufkommen. ABER: es wird ausdrücklich marschieren und fahren als verboten erwähnt.


Es wurden die Regeln genannt,darunter fällt auch das fahren quer durch den Wald, gefolgt von dem Satz das sich daran nicht alle halten. 
Ergo fahren einige angeblich Querfeld ein. 
104km Radwege im Naturschutzgebiet 7GB? Wo sollen das 104km sein? Davon abgesehen ist nicht 1 einziger interessanter weg legal befahrbar. Also quasi von den 104km nicht einer für MTB Fahrer interessant. 0Km trifft es da viel besser...


----------



## Trekki (27. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es wurden die Regeln genannt,darunter fällt auch das fahren quer durch den Wald, gefolgt von dem Satz das sich daran nicht alle halten.
> Ergo fahren einige angeblich Querfeld ein.


Wie geschrieben: man kann es so herauslesen. Es steht aber nicht genau so da. Der Text zählt viele Regeln auf (eine davon ist die nicht-querfeldein Regel). Danach wird erwähnt, dass es Mitbürger gibt, die nicht alle Regeln einhalten. 
Zu Querfeldein: google findet zu "mtb querfeldein" 1.4 millionen Einträge, die erste Seite sind alles Stellen in dem MTB und Querfeldein sich nicht wiedersprechen. Habe die Gegenprobe mit "geländewagen querfeldein" gemacht und auch viele Stellen gefunden, die hier keinen Wiederspruch sehen. Ich glaube, hier gibt es einfach solchen und solchen Sprachgebauch für "Querfeldein". Ich verstehe darunter abseits der Wege und dies ist mit dem Rad nicht sinnvoll möglich.




delphi1507 schrieb:


> Also quasi von den 104km nicht einer für MTB Fahrer interessant. 0Km trifft es da viel besser...


Korrekt.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben: man kann es so herauslesen. Es steht aber nicht genau so da. Der Text zählt viele Regeln auf (eine davon ist die nicht-querfeldein Regel). Danach wird erwähnt, dass es Mitbürger gibt, die nicht alle Regeln einhalten.
> Zu Querfeldein: google findet zu "mtb querfeldein" 1.4 millionen Einträge, die erste Seite sind alles Stellen in dem MTB und Querfeldein sich nicht wiedersprechen. Habe die Gegenprobe mit "geländewagen querfeldein" gemacht und auch viele Stellen gefunden, die hier keinen Wiederspruch sehen. Ich glaube, hier gibt es einfach solchen und solchen Sprachgebauch für "Querfeldein". Ich verstehe darunter abseits der Wege und dies ist mit dem Rad nicht sinnvoll möglich.
> 
> 
> ...


Querfeldein ist für mich auch klar abseits der Wege, eine andere Bedeutung wäre mir neu...


----------



## dopero (27. September 2019)

Die Art wie der Artikel geschrieben ist, würde ich als "seltsam" bezeichnen. Es wurden zwei Themen, die wohl den beiden zu Wort kommenden gerade wichtig sind, nicht einzeln abgehandelt, sondern vermischt. Dann kommen solche Absätze heraus:


> Rund 104 Kilometer Radwege stehen den Bikerinnen und Bikern im Siebengebirge zur Verfügung. Trotzdem werden „illegale Trails“ genutzt. Die Folgen: Wurzelschäden an Bäumen und Erdreichabspülungen sowie Beinaheunfälle mit Wanderern. Hinzu kommen bis zu fünf von freilaufenden Hunden gewilderte Rehe jährlich.


Hier könnte manch schneller Leser den Eindruck bekommen, die Biker sind auch gleichzeitig für die getöteten Rehen verantwortlich.


Interessant wäre noch gewesen wie oft und lange denn bis jetzt diese Kontrollen durchgeführt wurden. Aber vermutlich hätte sich dann ergeben, das die Verstöße nur einen sehr geringen Anteil an der Besucherzahl haben.


----------



## sibu (27. September 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nur der Betrag von 55 € und die Anzahl der geahndeten Ordungswiedrigkeiten ist für mich neu.
> Mich persönlich interessiert noch wie diese 10 sich auf Hundehalter und Radfahrer verteilen.


Im Artikel stehen nur  "10 Bikerinnen und Biker" drin, die Anzahl der Hunde wird nicht erwähnt, sondern nur 5 gerissene Rehe pro Jahr. 

Das verwendete Bild  ist ein "Symbolbild" aus einem Archiv, aber so nicht gekennzeichnet. Dadurch kann der Eindruck entstehen, es wäre vor Ort entstanden. Das ist auch kein guter Journalismus (Richtlinie 2.2 im Link).


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Das verwendete Bild  ist ein "Symbolbild" aus einem Archiv, aber so nicht gekennzeichnet. Dadurch kann der Eindruck entstehen, es wäre vor Ort entstanden. Das ist auch kein guter Journalismus (Richtlinie 2.2 im Link).


Natürlich ist das kein guter Journalismus sondern Lobbyarbeit! 

Gute Journalisten lassen beide Seiten zu Wort kommen!


----------



## Trekki (27. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Querfeldein ist für mich auch klar abseits der Wege, eine andere Bedeutung wäre mir neu..


Daher habe ich google befragt.
Beispiel: Querfeldeinrennen (2. Treffer bei der Suche) bei Wiki https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Querfeldeinrennen nimmt "unbefestigte Wege" als Kriterium.

Gerade diese Doppeldeutung wird oft bei MTB Gegnern benutzt: beide Bedeutungen kommen dann in einem Satz unter ohne Klarstellung was gemeint ist. Dies betrachte ich als gewollten Mißverständnis. So ist sicherlich auch der entsprechende Satz aus dem Link zur Zeitung zu verstehen.

Inhaltlich haben wir also bisher 3 Punkte

Symbolbild nicht gekennzeichnet
Einseitig berichtet
Gewolltes Mißverständnis erzeugt
So wird m.e. eine deutlich handfestere Kritik an den "Journalisten" möglich.

All das ändert aber nichts daran, dass im 7GB das MTB nur noch zum Koditionstraining und Rumpullern erlaubt ist.


----------



## RoDeBo (27. September 2019)

Ein bisschen verwirrt und besorgt mich der Satz, dass weitere Kontrollen im Siebengebirge UND ANDEREN TEILEN DES RHEIN-SIEG-KREISES stattfinden sollen...
Für das 7GB hab ich das ja befürchtet und verliere langsam die Lust, da noch MTB zu fahren, aber das klingt ja so, als ob es in den bisher verschont gebliebenen Bereichen des RSK, die ja zur Zeit als Alternativen in Frage kämen, auch düster werden kann.

Weiß hier vielleicht irgendwer, wie es verbotstechnisch so im nahen Umland ausschaut?

Traurig wie immer - aber leider wohl auch weiterhin nicht helfend - die fehlende Erkenntnis, dass wahrscheinlich ganz andere Aspekte der Waldnutzung wie aktuell das wilde Abholzen mit schwerstem Gerät sicherlich deutlich mehr Schaden im "deutschlandweit einzigartigen" Naturschutzgebiet hinterlassen als ein paar MTB-ler, die mal nicht auf den Forststraßen unterwegs sind...

Ebenso wahrscheinlich lieber mal wegignoriert, weil auch da keine sachliche Betrachtung, sondern ein Rausschmeißen der Biker aus dem 7GB bei allem das Ziel sein dürfte, dass ja ein Rausekeln aus dieser Region sicherlich in einem Gutteil der Fälle eine ordentliche Portion CO2-Ausstoß durch Autofahrten zu erlaubten oder nicht umkämpften Spots bedeutet.

Aber auch dieses Lamentieren meinerseits wird die Situation wohl nicht ändern, sondern bestenfalls mir etwas Erleichterung verschffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiklasR (27. September 2019)

Und einen Klick weiter, also schon als Thumbnail platziert, geht man der Frage auf den Grund: "Was macht eigentlich der Wald?" 
Ein Satz und ein gefühlt 10-minütiges "Video".. https://honnef-heute.de/was-macht-eigentlich-der-wald/


----------



## RoDeBo (27. September 2019)

...das hab ich auch gesehen...ganz großer Journalismus!!!


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

Der Duden sagt zu querfeldein :
*Bedeutung*
mitten, quer (2) durch das Gelände

Ersetzte Gelände durch wald  da steht nichts von Benutzung von Wegen! 

Das ist für mich die bindende Bedeutung des Wortes und nicht was daraus im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch gemacht wird.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Und einen Klick weiter, also schon als Thumbnail platziert, geht man der Frage auf den Grund: "Was macht eigentlich der Wald?"
> Ein Satz und ein gefühlt 10-minütiges "Video".. https://honnef-heute.de/was-macht-eigentlich-der-wald/


Sieht so aus als wäre da kein Wald mehr..  also kann man auch nicht mehr quer durch fahren ..


----------



## davez (27. September 2019)

10 x Verwarngeld mit wievielen Personen in wievielen Stunden - das ist mit Sicherheit nicht kostendeckend. So gesehen ist das Verschwendung von Steuergeldern; sollte man mal den Landesrechnungshof oder den Bund der Steuerzahler anschreiben  Aufnahme ins Schwarzbuch bitte 

Ich sprach vor kurzem mit einem Polizisten, der jeden Morgen an einer Schule bei uns steht und den Verkehr beaufsichtigt, warum bei uns (Tempo 30 Zone mit mehreren Schulen und Kindergärten) keine Radarkontrollen durchgeführt würden. Antwort: "Die Kontrollen führt die Stadt durch und da wird streng betriebswirtschaftlich entschieden. Man kontrolliert dort, wo man die meisten Verkehrssünder pro Stunde erwischen könne. Andere Aspekte wie z.B. Unfallschwerpunkte oder besondere Zonen vor Schulen / Kindergärten spielten keine Rolle".

Dass es bei der Verfolgung der MTB Fahrer im 7G nur um Lobbyismus und sonst nichts geht, ist offensichtlich.

Ich schlage vor, wir werden alle Mitglieder im 7G Verein. Vielleicht kann man dann etwas von innen bewegen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2019)

Die sollen sich mal nicht so auf ihre gesperrten Trails einbilden! So ober pralle sind die dann auch nicht! Es gibt zwar ein paar ganz schöne, aber dafür muss man ja ordentlich strampeln… Woanders (gar nicht soweit weg) muss man dafür weniger strampeln).
dafür zahle ich dann auch garantiert nicht irgendeinen Beitrag sondern lieber gar keinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (27. September 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die sollen sich mal nicht so auf ihre gesperrten Trails einbilden! So ober pralle sind die dann auch nicht! Es gibt zwar ein paar ganz schöne, aber dafür muss man ja ordentlich strampeln… Woanders (gar nicht soweit weg) muss man dafür weniger strampeln).
> dafür zahle ich dann auch garantiert nicht irgendeinen Beitrag sondern lieber gar keinen!


Über irgendwas müssen sich die weissen alten Männer ja an ihren Stammtischen aufregen können, sonst wird es ja langweilig. Das mit den Ausländern ist ja jetzt langsam abgedroschen. Also raus an die frische Luft und die bösen Mountainbiker abkassieren. .  Einfach lächeln und sich nicht über solche Menschen ärgern. Das Leben ist dafür zu kurz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die sollen sich mal nicht so auf ihre gesperrten Trails einbilden! So ober pralle sind die dann auch nicht! Es gibt zwar ein paar ganz schöne, aber dafür muss man ja ordentlich strampeln… Woanders (gar nicht soweit weg) muss man dafür weniger strampeln).
> dafür zahle ich dann auch garantiert nicht irgendeinen Beitrag sondern lieber gar keinen!



Darum gehts doch gar nicht ! Kann ja nicht jeder so gut fahren wie Du und braucht die mega prallen Trails.
Es geht doch um den Grundsatz. Irgendwann sperrt man dann hier und dort und irgendwann sind deine Trails dann auch dran.
Und dann biste auch am bezahlen ...für Sprit weils de wonaders hinfährst, fürn Liftticket oder für Knöllchen.
Kann man sich dann aussuchen !


----------



## Chemtrail (28. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch gar nicht ! Kann ja nicht jeder so gut fahren wie Du und braucht die mega prallen Trails.
> Es geht doch um den Grundsatz. Irgendwann sperrt man dann hier und dort und irgendwann sind deine Trails dann auch dran.
> Und dann biste auch am bezahlen ...für Sprit weils de wonaders hinfährst, fürn Liftticket oder für Knöllchen.
> Kann man sich dann aussuchen !


Haha, Trailsurfer kann gut fahren? Schau dir doch mal sein spektakuläres Winterbergvideo an, das sollte dich kurieren.


----------



## Trekki (28. September 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Ein bisschen verwirrt und besorgt mich der Satz, dass weitere Kontrollen im Siebengebirge UND ANDEREN TEILEN DES RHEIN-SIEG-KREISES stattfinden sollen...


Hier hätte ich einen ganz persönlichen Wunsch: letztens STAND ich in Köwi Altstand in der Fußgängerzone und habe mich mit Kollegen unterhalten. In der Situation hat mich ein Hund angefallen, ich habe mich gewehrt. Für diese Aktion habe ich jetzt eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung und Tierquälerei am Hals. Mein Wunsch ist also die Kontrolleure Rhein-Sieg-Kreis weit für die Kontrolle der Hunde einzusetzen. Am liebsten immer dort, wo ich mich gerade aufhalte.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. September 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hier hätte ich einen ganz persönlichen Wunsch: letztens STAND ich in Köwi Altstand in der Fußgängerzone und habe mich mit Kollegen unterhalten. In der Situation hat mich ein Hund angefallen, ich habe mich gewehrt. Für diese Aktion habe ich jetzt eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung und Tierquälerei am Hals. Mein Wunsch ist also die Kontrolleure Rhein-Sieg-Kreis weit für die Kontrolle der Hunde einzusetzen. Am liebsten immer dort, wo ich mich gerade aufhalte.


Zurück anzeigen wegen Körperverletzung  oder zumindest versuchter Körperverletzung durch den hund! Zeugen hast du ja! Das war Notwehr!


----------



## MDubiedMTB (29. September 2019)

Hat denn jemand die Hüter des Rechts mal gesehen oder hat jemand mitbekommen wo die Knöllchen verteilt haben und wann?


----------



## sibu (29. September 2019)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand die Hüter des Rechts mal gesehen oder hat jemand mitbekommen wo die Knöllchen verteilt haben und wann?


Gleich im ersten Post dieses Threads und auf Seite 25 wirst du fündig.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (29. September 2019)

Die Meldungen auf Seite 25 sind aus dem Juli (hatte ich selbstverständlich auch schon vor Deinem Hinweis gelesen). Der Zeitungsartikel ist aus September. Habe jetzt einfach mal vermutet, dass die nicht statisch immer die gleichen Stellen kontrollieren und sich in der Zwischenzeit bewegt haben...


----------



## delphi1507 (29. September 2019)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Die Meldungen auf Seite 25 sind aus dem Juli (hatte ich selbstverständlich auch schon vor Deinem Hinweis gelesen). Der Zeitungsartikel ist aus September. Habe jetzt einfach mal vermutet, dass die nicht statisch immer die gleichen Stellen kontrollieren und sich in der Zwischenzeit bewegt haben...


Ich glaube kaum dass die sich voraussehbar an den gleichen stellen postieren... Und ich befürchte die Aktionsdichte wird deutlich zunehmen...


----------



## MDubiedMTB (29. September 2019)

Das habe ich mir meiner ursprünglichen Frage auch nicht bezweckt. Man sollte doch erstmal den status quo ermitteln und festhalten. Man muss doch wissen über was man genau alles spricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (29. September 2019)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir meiner ursprünglichen Frage auch nicht bezweckt. Man sollte doch erstmal den status quo ermitteln und festhalten. Man muss doch wissen über was man genau alles spricht.


So wie es ausschaut scheint von den Opfern der letzten Aktion hier keiner aktiv zu sein... Also wird es schwierig da was in Erfahrung zu bringen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Inhaltlich haben wir also bisher 3 Punkte
> 
> Symbolbild nicht gekennzeichnet
> Einseitig berichtet
> ...



Wäre das nicht mal einen Brief an die Redaktion seitens DIMB wert ?


----------



## Trekki (29. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht mal einen Brief an die Redaktion seitens DIMB wert ?


Ich bin am 12.10. und 13.10. beim Aktiventreff des DIMB (und bis dahin in Hong Kong). Ich setze dies mal auf die Vorschlagsliste für die Tagesordnung.





Winke - Winke !

Halb - OT : hier ist MTB grundsätzlich verboten. Es sei denn, man hat eine Erlaubnis und fährt im ca. 50 km langen Strecken (alle zusammen, nicht vernetzt). Aber Wandern geht sehr gut.


----------



## davez (29. September 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin am 12.10. und 13.10. beim Aktiventreff des DIMB (und bis dahin in Hong Kong). Ich setze dies mal auf die Vorschlagsliste für die Tagesordnung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 916224
> Winke - Winke !
> ...


In dem Land ist so einiges verboten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin am 12.10. und 13.10. beim Aktiventreff des DIMB (und bis dahin in Hong Kong). Ich setze dies mal auf die Vorschlagsliste für die Tagesordnung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 916224
> Winke - Winke !
> ...



Danke 

Sone Art Führerschein würde machen Spots hier auch ganz gut tun wenn ich mir z.B. die Dutch Mountains anschaue


----------



## Sporty67 (30. September 2019)

Wenn ich mir diverse Aussagen in den Medien und teils auch in den Kommentaren ansehe, kann man zu der Auffassung kommen das es nur noch kriminelle gibt......kriminelle Radfahrer, kriminelle Hundeführer und sogar kriminelle Querfeldeinwanderer......am Samstag gab es eine Begegnung zwischen zwei "rivalisierenden" Banden......und das beste, einer der Beteiligten gehört auch noch beiden Banden an........

Ich gehe am Samstag mit Frau und Hund im Wald spazieren, als gerade hinter einer Kurve sind kommen von hinten 3 MTB mit hohem Tempo durch die nicht einsehbare Kurve und hatten das Pech das sich unser Hund erschrocken hat und durch die Vollbremsungen im Schotter die Situation als bedrohlich einstufte. Also hat er sich laut vor seine Leute gestellt. Um seine Aussage nochmals Nachdruck zu verleihen ging er noch mal 2 m in Richtung der "Bedrohung" blieb jedoch ca, 5 m auf Distanz. und kam auf Zuruf auch direkt zu uns. "Die Belehrung" in Richtung Radfahrer hatte allerdings gesessen.....

Jetzt hätten wir hier normalerweise 2 Aussagen........die Rüpelhaften Radfahrer müsste man verbieten.......und.....Hunde gehören eingesperrt, erst recht solche großen....

Da ich soche Situationen aus beiden Sichtweisen kenne und auch gerne mal eine zügige Abfahrt genieße, versuche ich schon seit vielen Jahren egel aus welcher Sichtweise, mich so zu verhalten das ich mir selber immer gerne und ohne Komplikationen entgegen kommen könnte. Klappt auch fast immer und ich fahre/gehe gut damit.

Und damit wären wir schon beim Grundsätzlichen Problem. Egel ob Umweltschützer, Radfahrer, Hundebesitzer oder Wanderer. Jeder neigt zu der Annahme nur er alleine sei im Recht und alle anderen müssen sich fügen.  SO WIRD DAS NIX!


----------



## karthäuser (30. September 2019)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Ich gehe am Samstag mit Frau und Hund im Wald spazieren, als gerade hinter einer Kurve sind kommen von hinten 3 MTB mit hohem Tempo durch die nicht einsehbare Kurve



Hier ist das Hauptproblem.  Wer so fährt muss sich auch nicht wundern. Mein Kumpel fährt RR, schnibbelt die Kurven wie bekloppt und schimpft über die Autofahrer 
Auf der anderen Seite sind auch freilaufende Hunde, vor allem die die nicht hören, ein Problem da diese sich erschrecken und in den Verteidigungsmodus schalten. Auch machen die Klamotten da was aus. Der Hund von meinem Nachbar hat mich mal voll angeblafft, ich nimm den Helm runter und sach komm mal her, hat der mich erkannt und sich gefreut wie Bolle. 
Ich halte es da wie Du und fahre immer bremsbereit, vorausschauend und so das ich immer das Gefühl habe rechtzeitige reagieren zu können. 
Ich fahre schon sehr lange MTB und kann mich nicht an Konfliktsituationen erinnern. Ausser mal an den ein oder anderen Nörgler aber das waren Leute die mit ihrem Leben wohl generell unzufrieden sind und über alles nörgeln. Denen kann man eh nicht helfen aber die vermehren sich wie Borkenkäfer.


----------



## Trekki (30. September 2019)

@Sporty67 und @karthäuser : Eure Aussagen sind korrekt, das Problem ist aber das Radverbot im 7GB. Ich kann micht nicht genau erinnern, was die Begründung für den Wegeplan war. Aber ich habe eher so etwas wie Naturschutz im Hinterkopf und nicht Konflikte zwischen den Nutzergruppen.

Kann sich jemand hierzu erinnern, was als Begründung für den Wegeplan herhalten musste?

Ansonsten würde ich ja gerne beim Hunde-Bashing mitmachen.


----------



## sibu (30. September 2019)

Hauptanliegen des Wegeplans war in der Tat der Naturschutz. Das beschönigende Wort war "Besucherlenkung". Eine Zusammenfassung von damals ist noch bei Renate Hendricks zu finden (Landtagsabgeordnete der SPD aus Bonn) inklusive einiger weiterführender Links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (30. September 2019)

Einige der Links sind inzwischen tot, insbesondere die Leserbriefe.

Interessant finde ich die Nutzung der "Besucherlenkung":  wenn ich danach google finde ich als ersten Treffer ein Artikel im GA. Darin wird der Bund (Bund Umwelt und Natur Deutschland ) zitiert. Sinngemäß: für eine für den Naturschutz wirksame Besucherlenkung ist das Gebiet viel zu klein (bei Vergrößerung bis zum Königsforst ist es OK). Andere nutzen die Besucherlenkung genau anders herum: die Besucherlenkung schützt die Natur.


----------



## Sporty67 (30. September 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Einige der Links sind inzwischen tot, insbesondere die Leserbriefe.
> 
> Interessant finde ich die Nutzung der "Besucherlenkung":  wenn ich danach google finde ich als ersten Treffer ein Artikel im GA. Darin wird der Bund (Bund Umwelt und Natur Deutschland ) zitiert. Sinngemäß: für eine für den Naturschutz wirksame Besucherlenkung ist das Gebiet viel zu klein (bei Vergrößerung bis zum Königsforst ist es OK). Andere nutzen die Besucherlenkung genau anders herum: die Besucherlenkung schützt die Natur.



An dem Tag musste ich in der Schule Kreide holen......im Anschluss wurde das Thema " CO2 Reduzierung durch höhere KFZ Steuer" durchgenommen......beides ist mir zu hoch....


----------



## davez (30. September 2019)

Heute kam uns auf dem Rosenauer Weg eine silberne Mercedes E Klasse 300 Diesel  entgegen als wir bergauf fuhren. Mein Vordermann konnte nur durch ein apruptes Ausweichen in den Straßengraben einen Zusammenprall vermeiden. Der Mercedes mit Siegburger Kennzeichen war viel zu schnell unterwegs und konnte deswegen nicht mehr rechtzeitig runter bremsen. Die 3 wohlgenährten Herren Ü-50 hielten weder ein Anhalten noch eine Entschuldigung für angebracht.
Ich finde es wichtig, die Dinge zu dokumentieren. Wenn es dann mal knallt, können sich die Leute nicht damit raus reden, sie wären ansonsten immer langsam und vorsichtig unterwegs.


----------



## trab999 (1. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Heute kam uns auf dem Rosenauer Weg eine silberne Mercedes E Klasse 300 Diesel  entgegen als wir bergauf fuhren. Mein Vordermann konnte nur durch ein apruptes Ausweichen in den Straßengraben einen Zusammenprall vermeiden. Der Mercedes mit Siegburger Kennzeichen war viel zu schnell unterwegs und konnte deswegen nicht mehr rechtzeitig runter bremsen. Die 3 wohlgenährten Herren Ü-50 hielten weder ein Anhalten noch eine Entschuldigung für angebracht.
> Ich finde es wichtig, die Dinge zu dokumentieren. Wenn es dann mal knallt, können sich die Leute nicht damit raus reden, sie wären ansonsten immer langsam und vorsichtig unterwegs.


hab es jetzt dreimal gelesen und finde Deinen Punkt einfach nicht. 
Hilf mir mal bitte...


----------



## Trekki (1. Oktober 2019)

trab999 schrieb:


> hab es jetzt dreimal gelesen und finde Deinen Punkt einfach nicht.
> Hilf mir mal bitte...


Es geht um den beihnahe-Unfall. 
Hintergrund: dieser Weg ist nur wenig breiter als ein Auto und kurvig. D.h. das Auto muss schneller gefahren sein als dort sinnvoll ist (Sinnvoll ist: weniger als 1/2 Sichtweite anhalten können). Die Sichtweite ist - nach meiner Erinnerung - teilweise unter 40 m. Der Weg ist nur für Anlieger freigegeben. Anlieger sind die Besucher vom Schulungszentrum und die Angestellten vom Schulungszentrum und vom Einkehrhäuschen.

Das Thema von diesem Thread trifft es aber nicht ganz.


----------



## davez (1. Oktober 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es geht um den beihnahe-Unfall.
> Hintergrund: dieser Weg ist nur wenig breiter als ein Auto und kurvig. D.h. das Auto muss schneller gefahren sein als dort sinnvoll ist (Sinnvoll ist: weniger als 1/2 Sichtweite anhalten können). Die Sichtweite ist - nach meiner Erinnerung - teilweise unter 40 m. Der Weg ist nur für Anlieger freigegeben. Anlieger sind die Besucher vom Schulungszentrum und die Angestellten vom Schulungszentrum und vom Einkehrhäuschen.
> 
> Das Thema von diesem Thread trifft es aber nicht ganz.


Yep, stimmt. Im erweiterten Sinne geht es ja darum, dass die MTBler Störenfriede im 7G sind und schickaniert werden sollen. Ich erlebe halt immer wieder, dass Autofahrer auf der Strecke gefährlich unterwegs sind, was von den Lobbyisten nicht thematisiert wird. Deshalb der Post. 
Die Strecke hat mehrere Kurven und mein Vorfahrer war knapp davor. Und Autos kommen eigentlich gefahrlos nur mit 20Km/h - 30Km/h an Bikern oder Fusgängern vorbei, weil die Straße so schmal ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (1. Oktober 2019)

Zurück zum Thema und ein Blick nach vorn: Es gibt eine Übersicht, in der die Laufzeit der aktuellen Naturschutzverorndungen enthalten ist. Da sind wir mit dem Jahr 2025 dabei. Die Nachfolge-Verordnung wird wohl bald in die Vorbereitung gehen und dazu gehört auch wieder eine Bürgerbeteiligung. Die letzte Änderung der Verordnung war 2012 inklusive Wegeplan, der erst 2013 gültig wurde. Die Anhörung dazu war allerdings schon 2010, also ein Jahr nach dem Bürgerentscheid (der wiederum eine Bindefrist von drei Jahren hatte, deshalb kam wahrscheinlich der im Nationalpark abgelehnte Wegeplan erst 2013). Vermutlich wird 2021/2022 mit der Vorbereitung für einen eventuellen Nachfolger begonnen.


----------



## RoDeBo (1. Oktober 2019)

Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass a) auch "unsere" Seite Gehör findet b) vielleicht ja gar bis dahin auch MTB-Interessierte in den Entscheidungsgremien sitzen und vielleicht das Ruder rumreißen können c) die Stimmung bis dahin nicht noch mehr gegen MTB kippt bzw gekippt wird....d) dass falls es Entscheidungen pro MTB-tauglicher Gestaltung gibt, diese auch anerkannt und umgesetzt werden - zuletzt wurde das, was die Bürger meinten, ja offensichtlich eher ignoriert, wenn ich die bisherigen Posts richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Das Thema von diesem Thread trifft es aber nicht ganz.



Kommt auf die Auslegung an ! Wenn du wieder ins Thema "Begegnungsverkehr" gehst könnte man das jetzt so auslegen das die Strasse effektiv zu schmal ist um sie mit PKW zu befahren und gehört also gesperrt. Genauso wie oft die Bergündung zu unseren ungunsten auch ausgelegt wird.
Gleiches recht für alle! 

Guter Witz oder ? Man müsste ja Autubahnen sofort sperren wenn sich einige wenige Autofahrer rüpelhaft verhalten. Gleiches blüht den MTBlern ja auch immer.

Und wenn schon ein weg aus "Naturschutzgründen" gesperrt wird dann bin ich der Meinung dann auch für alle ! Aber das will die gemeine Silberlocke ja auch nicht, dann hat er ja nix mehr zum kontrollieren


----------



## davez (1. Oktober 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass a) auch "unsere" Seite Gehör findet b) vielleicht ja gar bis dahin auch MTB-Interessierte in den Entscheidungsgremien sitzen und vielleicht das Ruder rumreißen können c) die Stimmung bis dahin nicht noch mehr gegen MTB kippt bzw gekippt wird....d) dass falls es Entscheidungen pro MTB-tauglicher Gestaltung gibt, diese auch anerkannt und umgesetzt werden - zuletzt wurde das, was die Bürger meinten, ja offensichtlich eher ignoriert, wenn ich die bisherigen Posts richtig verstanden habe...


Deshalb mein Vorschlag, dass wir uns im 7G Verein engagieren. Vielleicht kann man von innen etwas bewegen


----------



## kurvenkratzer (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
leider scheint auch der Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger die schlechte Berichterstettung des BGA zu übernehmen:
Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger: Rhein-Sieg-Kreis: Kontrollen gegen Mountainbike-Fahrer auf Wegen im Siebengebirge.









						Rhein-Sieg-Kreis: Kontrollen gegen Mountainbike-Fahrer auf Wegen im Siebengebirge
					

Rhein-Sieg-Kreis – Seit dem Jahr 2013 stellt der Wegeplan im Siebengebirge klar: Besucher dürfen nur entsprechend gekennzeichnete Wege begehen oder befahren. Laut einer Mitteilung des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises halten sich daran aber nicht alle Besucher de...




					www.ksta.de


----------



## Black-Under (3. Oktober 2019)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider scheint auch der Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger die schlechte Berichterstettung des BGA zu übernehmen:
> Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger: Rhein-Sieg-Kreis: Kontrollen gegen Mountainbike-Fahrer auf Wegen im Siebengebirge.
> 
> ...


Das ist das Problem unserer Medien, es wird nicht mehr recherchiert und eine eigene Meinung verfasst, sondern nur eine schnelle Schlagzeile verfasst. Aber so ist das eben, eine solche Information erhöht eben nicht die Auflage. 
Mir fehlt im Journalismus ein wenig der Drive.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2019)

Die schreiben immer "Die Folgen der Nutzung von illegalen Trails seien enorm: Wurzelschäden an Bäumen und Erdreichabspülungen sowie Beinahe-Unfälle mit Wanderern ", können die das eigentlich mit Zahlen belegen ?


----------



## mw.dd (3. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> können die das eigentlich mit Zahlen belegen ?


Natürlich nicht. Wozu die Mühe, wenn es auch so fast alle glauben? 
Glauben ersetzt bekanntlich Wissen.


----------



## Black-Under (3. Oktober 2019)

Es gab mal einen Förster der dazu Stellung nahm und die Schäden an den Wurzeln als nicht problemhaft ansah.
Diese oben liegenden Wurzeln sind sind ja Haupsächlich Wurzeln von Kiefern und Fichten und diese Wurzeln sind Haltewurzeln. Außerdem gehören in die meißten Bereiche Deutschlands eh keine Fichten, im 7G schon mal gar nicht. Ob nun der Borkenkäfer der Harvester oder der MTBler die Fichten schädigt spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. 
Ein Trail welchen ich kenne existiert schon seit Jahrzehnten dort sind die Fichten direkt neben den Trail alle halbwegs gesund. Alles Desinformation ohne Belege. Im Grunde kommt die Aussage ja sowieso nur von Förstern die vom Wald und Bäumen kaum Ahnung haben. 
Man sollte mal Biologen befragen. Aber z.B. bei dem Borkenkäferbefall interessiert dessen Meinung auch niemanden, es wird einfach abgeholzt, auch wenn Biologen raten den Wald einfach in Ruhe zu lassen. Wald dient in D nur als Geldquelle der Komunen.


----------



## dopero (3. Oktober 2019)

Wenn auf der Weide/Alm Rindviecher (hier sind die Vierbeinigen gemeint) die Wurzeln von Flachwurzlern zertrampeln, interessiert das auch niemanden. Also mal wieder ein vorgeschobenes Argument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (3. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die schreiben immer "Die Folgen der Nutzung von illegalen Trails seien enorm: Wurzelschäden an Bäumen und Erdreichabspülungen sowie Beinahe-Unfälle mit Wanderern ", können die das eigentlich mit Zahlen belegen ?



DIMB sagt nein. Aber frag mal den Frosch, ob sein Teich leergepumpt werden soll... 

Etwas runter scrollen und "Erosion und Wegeschäden" aufklappen:








						Mountainbike Fakten
					

Wie viele Mountainbiker gibt es? Was sind die Wünsche? Welche Auswirkungen hat Mountainbiken?




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Black-Under (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich sag ja die Meinung der Spezialisten interessiert nicht. Man hört eben auf die Meinung von diversen Waldbauern, die den größten Anteil an Waldschäden verursachen.
Wenn ich das im 7G schon sehe dass da Robinien geringelt werden mit der Begründung die würden dort nicht hingehören. In der Literatur wird demgegenüber aber beschrieben, dass im 7G schon immer Pflanzen ansässig waren die eigentlich hier nicht vorkommen. Die wurden von Zugvögeln eingeschleppt und aufgrund des besonderen Klimas konnten die sich etablieren. Dies übrigens lange bevor der Mensch das 7G gerodet hatte. 

Da entscheiden einige wenige was gut für den Wald ist und diese haben im Grunde keine Ahnung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> In der Literatur wird demgegenüber aber beschrieben, dass im 7G schon immer Pflanzen ansässig waren die eigentlich hier nicht vorkommen. Die wurden von Zugvögeln eingeschleppt und aufgrund des besonderen Klimas konnten die sich etablieren. Dies übrigens lange bevor der Mensch das 7G gerodet hatte.



Dafür müssen wir ja auch herhalten weil wir ja andere Arten von Pflanzen mit unseren Stollenreifen verbeiten


----------



## davez (5. Oktober 2019)

Heute stand die Polizei im Rosenauer Weg (an der Ecke zur Bundesstrasse) und hat uns kritisch beäugt. Könnte sein, dass kontrolliert wurde im 7G (vielleicht war auch nur ein Großkopferter im Petersberg zu Gast) - sie standen aber ein Stück zurück versetzt und hatten den kompletten Weg blockiert


----------



## Black-Under (7. Oktober 2019)

Neuer Umweltordnungsdienst: Rhein-Sieg-Kreis setzt Kontrollen in Naturschutzgebieten ein
					

Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis setzt einen neuen Ordnungsdienst für den Erhalt der Regeln in den Naturschutzgebieten ein. Das hauptsächliche Ziel der Kontrollen sei nicht, viele Strafgelder einzukassieren.




					www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de


----------



## b3e (7. Oktober 2019)

auch passend


kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider scheint auch der Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger die schlechte Berichterstettung des BGA zu übernehmen:
> Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger: Rhein-Sieg-Kreis: Kontrollen gegen Mountainbike-Fahrer auf Wegen im Siebengebirge.
> 
> ...



ein ähnlicher artikel heute im GA mit etwas mehr text:








						Neuer Umweltordnungsdienst: Rhein-Sieg-Kreis setzt Kontrollen in Naturschutzgebieten ein
					

Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis setzt einen neuen Ordnungsdienst für den Erhalt der Regeln in den Naturschutzgebieten ein. Das hauptsächliche Ziel der Kontrollen sei nicht, viele Strafgelder einzukassieren.




					www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de
				




es wird also mal wieder zeit für einen leserbrief, langsam kotzt es mich echt an... der wegenetzplan ist komplett unsinnig, es gbit eigentlich keine begründung, warum ich den weilbergrundweg nicht befahren darf und wieso ich auch nicht zur löwnburg hochfahren darf... beide wege sind gut 2m breit und so verdichtet, dass man mit bodenerosion wirklich nicht mehr argumentieren kann.
oder dens trenzelbergrundweg, der ist so wurzelig und steinig, dass ein bisschen MTB fahren dort wirklich nichts mehr ausmacht, das ist einfach kompletter unfug.
zudem sollte man mal die schäden der harvester im wald dokumentieren und mal fragen wieso 40cm tiefe fahrspuren kein problem bei der bodenerosion darstellen... 

update:
cool... ich habe den beitrag vor mir wohl komplett übersehen... sorry!


----------



## NiklasR (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wo ich da anfangen soll.. zu viel für diesen Montag.. Aber einen hab ich noch, -einen Ausschnitt eines "verwandten Artikels" des GAs, welcher mir da direkt vorgeschlagen wird... :
"... Jeweils bis zu 700 Besucher seien in den vergangenen Jahren zur „WanderArt“ nach Königswinter gekommen, um sich pünktlich zum Start in den Frühling zu den Themen Wandern und Radfahren zu informieren. ..." (https://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.d...-startet-saison-im-siebengebirge_aid-44016807)
Der war gut.. Da hätte man wohl vielzählig auftreten sollen und sich dummstellend einfach mal nach den besten Möglichkeiten für MTBs im 7GB erkundigt... schöne Trails, gute Geheimtipps, gibt's da auch was zum springen?, ...


----------



## Black-Under (7. Oktober 2019)

b3e schrieb:


> auch passend
> 
> 
> ein ähnlicher artikel heute im GA mit etwas mehr text:
> ...


Die Ofenkaulen darfst du ja noch nicht mal bewandern.


----------



## sibu (7. Oktober 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Da hätte man wohl vielzählig auftreten sollen und sich dummstellend einfach mal nach den besten Möglichkeiten für MTBs im 7GB erkundigt... schöne Trails, gute Geheimtipps, gibt's da auch was zum springen?, ...


Bei den Wanderern wärst dort schon wegen deines Alters aufgefallen. 

Bei der Rad(!)reisemesse habe ich die Vertreter des Westerwaldsteigs gefragt, ob man den auch mit dem Rad fahren könne. Schließlich sei das hier ja das Zielpublikum. Die Gesichter der beiden Vetrtreter kann ich nicht zitieren, für ein Foto war ich zu langsam. Das Siebengebirge war in der Vergangenheit auch auf der Radreisemesse vertreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2019)

Westerwaldsteig? Schon was länger her, kann ich aber empfehlen.   https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tou...rgischen-land-etc.130015/page-93#post-7346303


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2019)

Hmm, das waren jetzt einige sehr ähnliche Artikel in den letzten Wochen, wirkt ein wenig konzertiert; haben die was vor, was öffentlichen Druck braucht?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2019)

Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ein betroffener biker die Absicht, Widerspruch einzulegen. Falls es da Neuigkeiten gibt, gerne auch per PN etc.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Oktober 2019)

Das sind also Pat und Patachon, im Bild im GA-Artikel?! Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Black-Under (8. Oktober 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das sind also Pat und Patachon, im Bild im GA-Artikel?! Gut zu wissen.


Genau jetzt weißt du welche Leute du "umfahren" mußt.


----------



## sibu (8. Oktober 2019)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hmm, das waren jetzt einige sehr ähnliche Artikel in den letzten Wochen, wirkt ein wenig konzertiert;


Wie bei einem klassischen Musikstück gibt es ein Thema und die hier weiter oben verlinkten Variationen. Im Vergleich sieht man, wer noch nicht einmal Copy&Paste beherrscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (9. Oktober 2019)

Sogar der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis schreibt mannigfach bekannten Schwachsinn:








						Kontrollen im Siebengebirge: Auch Mountainbike-fahrende müssen sich an Regeln halten
					

Medieninformation vom 25. September 2019 / 402




					www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de
				



Und hier sind sie, die beiden pfiffigsten Spaßbremsen an der Ofenkaule:




links: Vorderspaßbremse, rechts: Hinterspaßbremse.


----------



## talybont (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich war vor gut vier Wochen mit meinem beiden Kindern bei meinen Eltern und bin sonntags gegen neun mit den Kiddies und dem Opa von der Margarethenhöhe zur Löwenburg gelaufen. An die Regeln des gelben Dreiecks halten sich definitiv nicht alle (ich täte es vermutlich auch nicht).
Aber mir geht es eher um die Frequentierung. Ich wohne seit 2004 nicht mehr am 7GB. Damals konntest du sogar sonntags einigermaßen entspannt Breiberge, Bittweg o.ä. fahren. Heuer war um elf schon derart die Hölle los - Menschenmassen.
Das Problem: zu viele Menschen auf zuwenig Platz! Und die Radler haben die kleinste Lobby. Ergebnis ist bekannt.
Ich befürchte, dass sich hier auch nichts ändern wird, weil die Tendenz des Andrangs nicht weniger wird.

Wenn ich das mit dem Taunus vergleiche, vom Rheingau bis zum Feldberg: hier wohnen zwar noch mehr Menschen, aber das Gebiet ist um ein vielfaches größer und weitläufiger. Und wir haben auch unsere Probleme.

Was ich damit sagen will: selbst wenn es aus unserer Sicht großer Mist ist, dass es im Umkreis von 30-40 km keine gescheiten Trails gibt, wäre es u.U. problematisch, wieder alle Wege zu öffnen. Dann wird das kleine Gebiert noch mehr frequentiert und es ist eine Frage der Zeit, wann es zu ernsthaften Konflikten kommt.
Ich würde es deshalb für sinnvoll erachten, sich für eine spezifische Strecke einzusetzen, möglicherweise auf der südlichen Seite des Schmelztals. Hier müssten sich DIMB, IGs und Vereine einsetzen. Den Status Quo im 7GB werden sie, meiner Meinung, nach nicht mehr ändern können.


----------



## b3e (10. Oktober 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will: selbst wenn es aus unserer Sicht großer Mist ist, dass es im Umkreis von 30-40 km keine gescheiten Trails gibt, wäre es u.U. problematisch, wieder alle Wege zu öffnen. Dann wird das kleine Gebiert noch mehr frequentiert und es ist eine Frage der Zeit, wann es zu ernsthaften Konflikten kommt.
> Ich würde es deshalb für sinnvoll erachten, sich für eine spezifische Strecke einzusetzen, möglicherweise auf der südlichen Seite des Schmelztals. Hier müssten sich DIMB, IGs und Vereine einsetzen. Den Status Quo im 7GB werden sie, meiner Meinung, nach nicht mehr ändern können.



du hast natürlich recht mit der frequentierung, daher wäre wie du es erwähnst eine steuerung wirklich sinnvoll, die illegalen trails sollten definitiv tabu sein, wobei die frage nach der sinnhaftigkeit, bei den z. B. ofenkaulen dennoch erlaubt sein sollte.
wenn man in einer ecke vom 7GB ein paar (es reichen bestimm 2-3) trails gebaut würden, gerne auch in eigenregie und die pflege über einen verein organisiert werden könnte, wären sicherlich 80% der probleme zwischen wanderern und MTB fahrern schon aus der welt.

was mich weiterhin stört sind wege die für radfahrer gesperrt sind, wofür es sachlich betrachtet eigentlich keine begründung geben kann, wie z. B. der weg zur löwenburg:
1. ich will den fahrer sehen, der da mit signifikant mehr als 10 kmh hochfahren kann, ohne e-bike
2. ist der weg absolut breit genug, dass sich MTB fahrer und wanderer nicht zusehr in die quere kommen sollten
3. der weg ist dermaßen verdichtet, dass man den selbst mit nem motorad kaum erodiert bekommen würde
4. bergab sollte man sich bei geteilten wegen, egal wo an die umstände anpassen, also wenn dort 100erte leute unterwegs sind, kann ich da nicht mit 40 runterdübeln (das sollte ja jedem klar sein)

und da gibt es einige solcher für räder gesperrter strecken im 7GB

es nervt mich einfach, dass wir hier ein mittelgebirge haben, das mehrere gipfel >400m hat und etliche >300m und ich dennoch probleme habe eine tour zu planen, die gleichzeitig mehr als 1000hm, keine doppelt angefahrenen gipfel und keine gesperrten strecken miteinander vereint!
es gibt maximal 2 unterschiedliche touren, die man mit den parametern planen kann im 7GB.


----------



## sibu (10. Oktober 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> IAn die Regeln des gelben Dreiecks halten sich definitiv nicht alle (ich täte es vermutlich auch nicht).


... das trifft auch auf die roten Dreicke zu. Ich habe auch schon oft Spaziergänger aus nicht markierten Wegen kommen sehen. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, aber wir wollen eher legale Möglichkeiten zum Fahren, als es falsch nachzumachen. Auffällig in der Pressemitteilung ist im Nachhinein, das keine Fußgänger auf Abwegen erwähnt werden, obwohl das Bild an einem Weg entstanden ist, der auch für Fußgänger gesperrt ist. Ob an dem Tag da wirlich keiner entlang gegangen ist?


> Aber mir geht es eher um die Frequentierung. Ich wohne seit 2004 nicht mehr am 7GB. Damals konntest du sogar sonntags einigermaßen entspannt Breiberge, Bittweg o.ä. fahren. Heuer war um elf schon derart die Hölle los - Menschenmassen.
> Das Problem: zu viele Menschen auf zuwenig Platz! Und die Radler haben die kleinste Lobby. Ergebnis ist bekannt.
> Ich befürchte, dass sich hier auch nichts ändern wird, weil die Tendenz des Andrangs nicht weniger wird.


Das ist ein Problem, zu dem ich an anderer Stelle schon mal eine Untersuchung aus der Schweiz verlinkt hatte und betrifft nicht nur die Radfahrer. Im Gegensatz zu den Reitern, die ein eigenständiges, von den Spaziergängern getrenntes und auch ausreichend großes Wegenetz haben (bei schmalen Wegen gibt es meist einen separten "Reitstreifen"), müssen sich die Radler unter die Wanderer mischen, denn alle "gelben" Wege sind auch "rote". 


> Ich würde es deshalb für sinnvoll erachten, sich für eine spezifische Strecke einzusetzen, möglicherweise auf der südlichen Seite des Schmelztals. Hier müssten sich DIMB, IGs und Vereine einsetzen.


Dann bekommt man in den schönen Stellen des Siebengebirges wohl zu hören: "Da im Süden könnt ihr fahren".  Zudem wird es schwierig, in dem gerade mal 4 km x4 km kleinen Gebiet, das gerade wegen seiner Abgeschiedenheit auch große Wildschutzzonen enthält, interessante Trails anzulegen. Was die Konflikte mit Fußgängern angeht, kann man die z.B. auch durch eine zeitliche befristete Fahrerlaubnis mancher Wege außerhalb der Wochenenden und Feiertage entschärfen.


----------



## davez (10. Oktober 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> ... das trifft auch auf die roten Dreicke zu. Ich habe auch schon oft Spaziergänger aus nicht markierten Wegen kommen sehen. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, aber wir wollen eher legale Möglichkeiten zum Fahren, als es falsch nachzumachen. Auffällig in der Pressemitteilung ist im Nachhinein, das keine Fußgänger auf Abwegen erwähnt werden, obwohl das Bild an einem Weg entstanden ist, der auch für Fußgänger gesperrt ist. Ob an dem Tag da wirlich keiner entlang gegangen ist?
> 
> Das ist ein Problem, zu dem ich an anderer Stelle schon mal eine Untersuchung aus der Schweiz verlinkt hatte und betrifft nicht nur die Radfahrer. Im Gegensatz zu den Reitern, die ein eigenständiges, von den Spaziergängern getrenntes und auch ausreichend großes Wegenetz haben (bei schmalen Wegen gibt es meist einen separten "Reitstreifen"), müssen sich die Radler unter die Wanderer mischen, denn alle "gelben" Wege sind auch "rote".
> 
> Dann bekommt man in den schönen Stellen des Siebengebirges wohl zu hören: "Da im Süden könnt ihr fahren".  Zudem wird es schwierig, in dem gerade mal 4 km x4 km kleinen Gebiet, das gerade wegen seiner Abgeschiedenheit auch große Wildschutzzonen enthält, interessante Trails anzulegen. Was die Konflikte mit Fußgängern angeht, kann man die z.B. auch durch eine zeitliche befristete Fahrerlaubnis mancher Wege außerhalb der Wochenenden und Feiertage entschärfen.


Das mit dem zeitlich befristet könnte eine gute Idee sein. An den Wochenenden kann man - zumindest bei schönem Wetter - ehrlicherweise sowieso nicht im 7G fahren. Insofern könnte es ein Ansatz sein, dass Biken nur unter der Woche zu erlauben, dann aber auf alle Wege ausweiten?


----------



## Black-Under (11. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Das mit dem zeitlich befristet könnte eine gute Idee sein. An den Wochenenden kann man - zumindest bei schönem Wetter - ehrlicherweise sowieso nicht im 7G fahren. Insofern könnte es ein Ansatz sein, dass Biken nur unter der Woche zu erlauben, dann aber auf alle Wege ausweiten?


Man könnte sogar so weit gehen, dass es Tage gibt an denen diverse Strecken für Wanderer gesperrt sind und dann für Biker freigegeben. 
Aber das ist Wunschdenken.


----------



## zett78 (11. Oktober 2019)

Wenn es wirklich mal eine angelegte Strecke geben sollte, frage ich mich, wer damit angesprochen wird. 
Für mich hat das was für viel Federweg, schnell bergab, langsam wieder hoch, es wird also nur eine spezielle Klientel angesprochen.
Was ist mi den anderen Radfahrern, die auch mal gerne zügig mit nicht so viel Federweg unterwegs sein wollen?
Bleiben die dann ganz außen vor, anscheinend schon!?


----------



## davez (11. Oktober 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich mal eine angelegte Strecke geben sollte, frage ich mich, wer damit angesprochen wird.
> Für mich hat das was für viel Federweg, schnell bergab, langsam wieder hoch, es wird also nur eine spezielle Klientel angesprochen.
> Was ist mi den anderen Radfahrern, die auch mal gerne zügig mit nicht so viel Federweg unterwegs sein wollen?
> Bleiben die dann ganz außen vor, anscheinend schon!?


Ich glaube diese von Dir angesprochenen besonders angelegten Strecken hat hier kaum jemand im Sinn, das wäre in dem Gebiet wahrscheinlich auch schwer umsetzbar (wegen des Naturschutzes)


----------



## sun909 (11. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Das mit dem zeitlich befristet könnte eine gute Idee sein. An den Wochenenden kann man - zumindest bei schönem Wetter - ehrlicherweise sowieso nicht im 7G fahren. Insofern könnte es ein Ansatz sein, dass Biken nur unter der Woche zu erlauben, dann aber auf alle Wege ausweiten?



Wenn ALLE aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen und ein wenig das Hirn einschalten, kann man auch bei gutem Wetter mit ALLEN Nutzungsgruppen das 7G nutzen.

Mit einer schöndeutsch "Lenkung" öffnet man/wir eine Büchse der Pandora, bei der wir deutlich verlieren.

Interessenten empfehle ich im OpenTrails Interforum den Beschluss der Verbände zu lesen, in dem die gemeinsame Nutzung aller Wege beschlossen wurde. 

Link kann ich grad nicht raussuchen.

Grüsse


----------



## davez (11. Oktober 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenn ALLE aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen und ein wenig das Hirn einschalten, kann man auch bei gutem Wetter mit ALLEN Nutzungsgruppen das 7G nutzen.
> 
> Mit einer schöndeutsch "Lenkung" öffnet man/wir eine Büchse der Pandora, bei der wir deutlich verlieren.
> 
> ...


In der Theorie gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber bei schönem Wetter ist an den Wochenenden im 7G "die Hölle los". Heerscharen von Wanderern mit und ohne Hunde und Familien bevölkern die Wege. 
Der Beschluss der Verbände ist super und ich hoffe, es wird auch von den Bundesländern umgesetzt . Aber rund um die Ballungszentren hat man leider Sondersituationen und da muss man sich den Realitäten stellen. Falls Du mir nicht glaubst, solltest Du mal an einem sonnigen Sonntag Nachmittag durchs 7G fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (11. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> In der Theorie gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber bei schönem Wetter ist an den Wochenenden im 7G "die Hölle los". Heerscharen von Wanderern mit und ohne Hunde und Familien bevölkern die Wege.
> Der Beschluss der Verbände ist super und ich hoffe, es wird auch von den Bundesländern umgesetzt . Aber rund um die Ballungszentren hat man leider Sondersituationen und da muss man sich den Realitäten stellen. Falls Du mir nicht glaubst, solltest Du mal an einem sonnigen Sonntag Nachmittag durchs 7G fahren.


Da bin ich zu 100% bei dir und ich kann ehrlich gesagt die Biker nicht verstehen, welche sich an einem sonnigen Sonntag ins Getümmel im 7GB stürzen. Das kann eigentlich auch keinen Spaß machen, denn an manchen Stellen artet es doch wirklich in ein Stop & Go aus, weil einfach zu viel los ist. Von daher denke ich, dass bestimmte Zeitschlitze, an denen manche Wege auch von Radfahrern benutzt werden dürfen, am sinnvollsten sind und sich vielleicht am ehesten realisieren lassen.
Alles andere incl. fest angelegter Strecken halte ich für utopisch und auch nicht sinnvoll. Wer mit viel Federweg irgendwo runterballern will, soll das im Bikepark tun. Ein stark frequentiertes Naturschutzgebiet ist der falsche Ort dafür.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2019)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Da bin ich zu 100% bei dir und ich kann ehrlich gesagt die Biker nicht verstehen, welche sich an einem sonnigen Sonntag ins Getümmel im 7GB stürzen. Das kann eigentlich auch keinen Spaß machen, denn an manchen Stellen artet es doch wirklich in ein Stop & Go aus, weil einfach zu viel los ist.



Es gibt Leute die Reihen sich mit ihrem MTB bei Events ein wo sie mit ü100 weiteren MTblern mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig starten.
Dann stehen sie im ersten Pfad im Stau. Und ich rede nicht von einem MTB Marathon. Gibt nix was es nicht gibt


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Oktober 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> - zuletzt wurde das, was die Bürger meinten, ja offensichtlich eher ignoriert, wenn ich die bisherigen Posts richtig verstanden habe...


Mann könnte eher sagen der Bürgerwille wurde mit Füßen getreten... Und ignoriert .. ist kein Zufall daß der Wegeplan erst 3 Jahre nach dem Entscheid in Kraft getreten ist...


----------



## karthäuser (18. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt kommt das Thema schon im TV Videotext WDR gestern Abend


----------



## sibu (18. Oktober 2019)

Gestern in der Lokalzeit im WDR: Interview mit Marc Brodesser und Bericht aus dem Wald.


----------



## Black-Under (18. Oktober 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Gestern in der Lokalzeit im WDR: Interview mit Marc Brodesser und Bericht aus dem Wald.


Interessant wo sich der Ordnungshüter dem MTBler in den Weg stellt. Ein Anwalt hat mir letztens erzählt sowas ist Nötigung, es gäbe wohl einschlägige Urteile, wo Autofahrer auf diese Weise im Wald angehalten wurden und die Richter dies als Nötigung gewertet haben, da es nur um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit geht.


----------



## Sporty67 (18. Oktober 2019)

Also mein Rechtsanwalt, hat sich über das gesamte Thema kaputtgelacht......geht bei der Art der Beschilderung schon los....


----------



## Geplagter (18. Oktober 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Gestern in der Lokalzeit im WDR: Interview mit Marc Brodesser und Bericht aus dem Wald.


Was ich an dem Beitrag im WDR interessant fand, war die Tatsache, dass sich selbst einer der Kontrolleure so geäußert hat, dass es im Prinzip so ist, dass der aktuelle Wegeplan ungerecht ist, Mountainbiker quasi aussperrt und es auch auch aus seiner Sicht besser wäre, einige für MTBs frei gegebene Routen zu haben.
Offenbar wurden aber auch die im Beitrag zu sehenden Wanderer/Fußgänger, die im Bereich der Löwenburg abseits gekennzeichneter Wege unterwegs waren, mit einem Verwarnungsgeld in Höhe von jeweils 55,- € belegt. Leider lag der Fokus des Beitrags fast ausschließlich auf den Mountainbikern, obwohl der Kontrolleur sagte, dass es nicht nur um die Radfahrer ginge. Marc Brodesser hat dann anschließend im Studio ja schon ein paar gute Argumente gebracht und auch die Tatsache, dass er nun im Sauerland deutlich bessere Bedingungen vorfindet, weil sich dort alle Beteiligten an einen Tisch gesetzt haben, war ein durchaus wertvoller Hinweis.


----------



## Black-Under (18. Oktober 2019)

Geplagter schrieb:


> dass er nun im Sauerland deutlich bessere Bedingungen vorfindet, weil sich dort alle Beteiligten an einen Tisch gesetzt haben, war ein durchaus wertvoller Hinweis.


Das wird es im 7G nicht geben, es gibt meiner Info nach einige wenige Personen die das einfach nicht wollen, das selbe beim Kletterverbot am Stenzelberg. Der Naturschutz ist dort auch nur vorgeschoben, früher kamen einem Eidechsen auf dem Seil entgegen, heute sieht man dort keine einzige Eidechse mehr, weil der Felsfuss nicht mehr freigehalten wird. Aber das ist völlig egal, Hauptsache dort klettert keiner mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (18. Oktober 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das wird es im 7G nicht geben, es gibt meiner Info nach einige wenige Personen die das einfach nicht wollen, das selbe beim Kletterverbot am Stenzelberg. Der Naturschutz ist dort auch nur vorgeschoben, früher kamen einem Eidechsen auf dem Seil entgegen, heute sieht man dort keine einzige Eidechse mehr, weil der Felsfuss nicht mehr freigehalten wird. Aber das ist völlig egal, Hauptsache dort klettert keiner mehr.


Querulanten, Bremser, Ewiggestrige und Realitätsverweigerer findet man durchaus oft auch in einflussreichen Positionen. Das muss aber nicht bedeuten, dass man mit einem langen Atem, vernünftigen Argumenten und vielleicht auch etwas Lobbyarbeit an den richtigen Stellen dem Thema einen anderen Spin geben kann.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Oktober 2019)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Also mein Rechtsanwalt, hat sich über das gesamte Thema kaputtgelacht......geht bei der Art der Beschilderung schon los....


Bist du betroffen?


----------



## Sporty67 (18. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bist du betroffen?



Höchstens wegen der Dummheit in dieser Angelegenheit......nein im Ernst, es wurde mal versucht mich anzuhalten.... hab ich aber viel zu spät realisiert und hatte keine Lust mehr zurückzufahren....aber dennoch habe ich mich in der Sache kundig gemacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Oktober 2019)

Also aus reiner Vorsorge Mal angefragt.


----------



## Sporty67 (18. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Also aus reiner Vorsorge Mal angefragt.



Jep, ich weiß ganz gerne von was ich rede wenn ich das Maul aufreiße.....


----------



## Trekki (18. Oktober 2019)

Könntet Ihr mir die Links auf die Zeitungsartikel raussuchen? Dann werde ich mich bei denen als DIMB Sprecher vorstellen und denen für Fragen zur Verfügung stellen.

Idee: Präsenz zeigen, Klinken putzen, DIMB als Know-How träger einbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (18. Oktober 2019)

Die Pressemitteilung vom Kreis

General Anzeiger

Kölner Stadtanzeiger

Online-Magazin Honnef-Heute.


----------



## Edged (18. Oktober 2019)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> ...  , es wurde mal versucht mich anzuhalten.... hab ich aber viel zu spät realisiert und hatte keine Lust mehr zurückzufahren....


SO würde ich das jetzt_, wo ich weiß wie die Ordnungshüter agieren,_ auch machen.


----------



## RoDeBo (18. Oktober 2019)

Hat vielleicht von euch mal einer Zahlen zum wildbestand im 7GB gefunden?...ich habe die Tage mal gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Müsste ja immer knapper werden, wenn die Tiere so gestört werden... von den Wildschweinespuren her kommt es mir ja eher anders vor.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (18. Oktober 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht von euch mal einer Zahlen zum wildbestand im 7GB gefunden?...ich habe die Tage mal gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Müsste ja immer knapper werden, wenn die Tiere so gestört werden... von den Wildschweinespuren her kommt es mir ja eher anders vor.


Ein Freund von mir ist Jäger im 7GB und kann sich über mangelnde Ausbeute (Rehe und Wildschweine) nicht beklagen. Mir schmeckten sie auch gut.


----------



## Trekki (18. Oktober 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Müsste ja immer knapper werden, wenn die Tiere so gestört werden...


Aussagen in der Richtung, dass MTB die Tiere mehr stören als Wanderer sind nicht haltbar.  Siehe DIMB Linksammlung
https://www.dimb.de/fachberatung/fakten-und-konzepte/mountainbike-fakten/  -> "Ökologische Aspekte"

Auch andere Aussagen in der Richtung mehr Schädigung als andere Waldnutzer sind ähnlich zu bewerten. Siehe "Erosion und Wegeschäden" im gleichen Link


----------



## davez (18. Oktober 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht von euch mal einer Zahlen zum wildbestand im 7GB gefunden?...ich habe die Tage mal gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Müsste ja immer knapper werden, wenn die Tiere so gestört werden... von den Wildschweinespuren her kommt es mir ja eher anders vor.


Der Wildbestand ist ein großer und ständiger Streitpunkt zwischen Gemeinden, Waldbauern, Landwirten und Jägern.
Die Waldbauern sind genervt, da Rehwild die frischen Triebe von jungen Bäumen fressen und damit eine natürliche Aufforstung der Wälder nicht mehr stattfindet. Landwirte haben Probleme insbesondere mit den Wildschweinen, weil die enorme Schäden (z.B. bei frisch ausgesäten Maisfeldern) verursachen können. Und die Jäger sind irgendwo dazwischen, da sie zum einen gerne schöne Trophäen wollen (und damit müssen Rehe und Wildschweine ein gewisses Alter erreichen), zum anderen aber als Pächter auch für die Wildschäden bei den Landwirten aufkommen müssen. Selbst unter den Umweltschützern gibt es keine Einigkeit, wie groß der Wildbestand sinnvollerweise sein sollte. Insofern ist das eine esoterische Diskussion und ist nicht geeignet als Argument gegen Mountainbiker.

Die Bejagung wird im 7G erschwert durch die vielen Besucher und gerade die Wildschweine sind extrem anpassungsfähig. Das sind Kulturfolger, die von den vielen Menschen eher profitieren. Sogenannte Drückjadgen, bei denen man insbesondere Wildschweine mit einer Gruppe von Jägern, Treibern und Hunden bejagt, sind im 7G aufgrund der vielen Besucher so gut wie unmöglich. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Wildschweine sich dadurch gut vermehren. Zahlreiche Stellen am Wegesrand an denen die Wildschweine den Boden umgewühlt haben deuten darauf hin.
Die größten Feind der Rehe sind nicht der Moutainbiker sondern feuchte, kalte Witterung im Frühjahr, freilaufende Hunde und Mähdrescher im Frühjahr.

Als echtes Problem sehe ich nur Biker, die in der Dämmerung / nachts durch den Wald fahren, denn dann findet das Wild keine Ruhe.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Als echtes Problem sehe ich nur Biker, die in der Dämmerung / nachts durch den Wald fahren, denn dann findet das Wild keine Ruhe.


... eher die Jäger ...





						Grüne bestätigt: Waldbetretungsverbot unzulässig
					

Aus einer rechtlichen Prüfung durch den parlamentarischen Gesetzgebungs- und Bera-tungsdienst (GBD) des Niedersächsischen Landtages ergibt sich juristische Unterstützung für die Forderung der Grünen-F...



					www.fraktion.gruene-niedersachsen.de


----------



## davez (19. Oktober 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... eher die Jäger ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, Habe als Jugendlicher den Jagdschein gemacht und gehe seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr auf die Jagd. Fahre lieber MTB in meiner Freizeit. Aber das Wissen hilft mir die unterschiedlichen Interessen zu verstehen
Was hat denn Dein hochaktueller Link von 2001, der sich auf Niedersachsen bezieht, mit meinen Ausführungen zu tun? Ich bin alles andere als ideologisch, sondern habe nur versucht die Interessen der Waldnutzer darzustellen. Ich habe sie nicht gewertet


----------



## Black-Under (19. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Als echtes Problem sehe ich nur Biker, die in der Dämmerung / nachts durch den Wald fahren, denn dann findet das Wild keine Ruhe.


Dierse Argumentation werde ich nie begreifen, wenn das Wild eh bejagt wird weil es zu viel gibt, wo ist dann das Problem wenn MTBler das Wild aufscheuchen. Folgendes ist doch Fakt, das Rotwild ist eigentlich kein Waldtier sondern auf Wiesen zuhause, nur durch den Jagddruck flüchtet es in den Wald und frißt dort notgedrungen junge Triebe. Im Grunde ist es sogar gut wenn man die Tiere aus den Wäldern vertreibt, wenn die Jäger die Tiere nur im Wald bejagen würde gäbe es weniger Probleme mit dem Rotwild. Aber es ist eben einfacher Wild auf einer Wiese zu schießen.
Wildschweine kümmern sich nicht um MTBler, die sind durch so was nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen, die greifen ja sogar Wölfe an.


----------



## davez (19. Oktober 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Dierse Argumentation werde ich nie begreifen, wenn das Wild eh bejagt wird weil es zu viel gibt, wo ist dann das Problem wenn MTBler das Wild aufscheuchen. Folgendes ist doch Fakt, das Rotwild ist eigentlich kein Waldtier sondern auf Wiesen zuhause, nur durch den Jagddruck flüchtet es in den Wald und frißt dort notgedrungen junge Triebe. Im Grunde ist es sogar gut wenn man die Tiere aus den Wäldern vertreibt, wenn die Jäger die Tiere nur im Wald bejagen würde gäbe es weniger Probleme mit dem Rotwild. Aber es ist eben einfacher Wild auf einer Wiese zu schießen.
> Wildschweine kümmern sich nicht um MTBler, die sind durch so was nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen, die greifen ja sogar Wölfe an.


Es macht keinen Sinn ideologische Diskussionen dazu zu führen, deshalb erspare ich mir eine Replik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (19. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Sinn ideologische Diskussionen dazu zu führen, deshalb erspare ich mir eine Replik


Genau mit Jägern braucht man nicht zu diskutieren, die halten sich ja für Tierschützer. Genau wie der Förster sich für einen Naturschützer hält.


----------



## davez (19. Oktober 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Genau mit Jägern braucht man nicht zu diskutieren, die halten sich ja für Tierschützer. Genau wie der Förster sich für einen Naturschützer hält.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich bin seit 20 Jahren kein Jäger mehr. Aber wenn die Emotionen hoch schwappen und die Argumente ausgehen, wird halt das Hirn ausgeschaltet und nur noch mit Vorurteilen gearbeitet. 
Aber die MTBler, die nachts durch den Wald fahreen, betreiben mit Sicherheit aktiven Umwelt- und Tierschutz


----------



## RoDeBo (19. Oktober 2019)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Was ich an dem Beitrag im WDR interessant fand, war die Tatsache, dass sich selbst einer der Kontrolleure so geäußert hat, dass es im Prinzip so ist, dass der aktuelle Wegeplan ungerecht ist, Mountainbiker quasi aussperrt und es auch auch aus seiner Sicht besser wäre, einige für MTBs frei gegebene Routen zu haben.
> Offenbar wurden aber auch die im Beitrag zu sehenden Wanderer/Fußgänger, die im Bereich der Löwenburg abseits gekennzeichneter Wege unterwegs waren, mit einem Verwarnungsgeld in Höhe von jeweils 55,- € belegt. Leider lag der Fokus des Beitrags fast ausschließlich auf den Mountainbikern, obwohl der Kontrolleur sagte, dass es nicht nur um die Radfahrer ginge. Marc Brodesser hat dann anschließend im Studio ja schon ein paar gute Argumente gebracht und auch die Tatsache, dass er nun im Sauerland deutlich bessere Bedingungen vorfindet, weil sich dort alle Beteiligten an einen Tisch gesetzt haben, war ein durchaus wertvoller Hinweis.



Hab mir das jetzt auch mal angeschaut...eigentlich find ich ganz erfreulich, dass hier mal nicht das sonst grade ja eher zu findende MTB-ler-Bashing stattfindet...Lokalzeit ist ja immerhin auch ein Format mit einer gewissen Verbreitung. So gesehen sowohl der Beitrag als auch erst recht das Interview mit Marc Brodesser aus meiner Sicht ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Und zu meiner Tierbestandsfrage, die ja offensichtlich dazu taugt selbst hier das Lager zu spalten:
Ich wollte es nur mal wissen, da mir zwar auch klar ist, dass die Tiere sich im Großen und Ganzen nicht am MTB stören - sonst gäbe es wohl bspw. auch am Kuckstein nicht allerlei Getier, das jetzt mit massivem Baggereinsatz vor den MTB-lern geschützt werden muß - aber es wird ja offensichtlich noch immer gerne auch das Wild als Argument (neben der Erosion) für scheinbar vernünftiges Argumentieren gegen MTB-Nutzung verwendet. Da könnten ja auch Wildbestandszahlen helfen, um auch in der Öffentlichkeit mit diesem Quark aufzuräumen.


----------



## davez (19. Oktober 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Hab mir das jetzt auch mal angeschaut...eigentlich find ich ganz erfreulich, dass hier mal nicht das sonst grade ja eher zu findende MTB-ler-Bashing stattfindet...Lokalzeit ist ja immerhin auch ein Format mit einer gewissen Verbreitung. So gesehen sowohl der Beitrag als auch erst recht das Interview mit Marc Brodesser aus meiner Sicht ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
> 
> Und zu meiner Tierbestandsfrage, die ja offensichtlich dazu taugt selbst hier das Lager zu spalten:
> Ich wollte es nur mal wissen, da mir zwar auch klar ist, dass die Tiere sich im Großen und Ganzen nicht am MTB stören - sonst gäbe es wohl bspw. auch am Kuckstein nicht allerlei Getier, das jetzt mit massivem Baggereinsatz vor den MTB-lern geschützt werden muß - aber es wird ja offensichtlich noch immer gerne auch das Wild als Argument (neben der Erosion) für scheinbar vernünftiges Argumentieren gegen MTB-Nutzung verwendet. Da könnten ja auch Wildbestandszahlen helfen, um auch in der Öffentlichkeit mit diesem Quark aufzuräumen.


Das Problem zu den Wildbestandszahlen ist, dass es keine Einigkeit gibt, wieviele Tiere pro Flächeneinheit "gut" sind. Wir haben leider durch zu dichte Besiedlung, intensive Landwirtschaft und die Ausrottung von Fressfeinden wie Bären, Wölfen usw. kein funktionierendes, selbstregulierendes Ökosystem (jetzt warte ich wieder auf das Jägerbashing  ). Die paar Wölfe, die jetzt langsam wieder in Deutschland sich ansiedeln führen ja schon zu einem riesigen Geschrei. Also auch das ist leider keine Lösung.

Die meisten Argumente contra MTB im Wald sind an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Es geht um Partikularinteressen, der einzelnen Waldnutzer. Genauso radikal wie Kollege @Black-Under argumentieren einige Wanderer, Jäger, Förster und Waldbesitzer jeweils in die eigene Richtung. Leider sind die Protagonisten auf allen Seiten sachlichen Argumenten nicht mehr zugänglich, wenn Ideologien ins Spiel kommen. Dann wird nur noch in Richtung der Anderen geschimpft und diffamiert und die eigenen Interessen über alles andere gestellt. Aber das scheint ja überall ein Trend zu sein und damit kann man sogar Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten werden.
Es gibt einige wenige Dinge, die ich tue, um nicht die anderen Waldnutzer gegen mich aufzubringen (z.B. Trails durch blockierende Hinterreifen beschädigen; Spaziergänger durch nicht angepasste Geschwindigkeit gefährden; nachts durch den Wald fahren). Ob man das für sinnvoll erachtet oder nicht, kann jeder für sich entscheiden. Die regula aurea ist ein ganz guter Maßstab für das eigene Handeln. Ich weiss, das ist sowas von old school


----------



## RoDeBo (19. Oktober 2019)

Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu!
Dennoch oder wie auch immer noch ein Gedanke dazu:
Eben weil die Zahlen schwierig sind, könnte man sie aber doch auch nutzen...zumindest wenn es einen Zuwachs über die letzten Jahre gibt...


----------



## RoDeBo (19. Oktober 2019)

Und wo ich mich grade an Zahlen aufhänge...wie viel Wild wird eigentlich so im Jahr im 7GB überfahren? Da relativieren sich ja womöglich sogar die 5 gerissenen Rehe   die in den oben zitierten Artikeln immer schön weiterkopiert werden...


----------



## Black-Under (19. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Genauso radikal wie Kollege @Black-Under argumentieren einige Wanderer, Jäger, Förster und Waldbesitzer jeweils in die eigene Richtung.


Wo ist meine Argumentation Radikal.
Ich schlussfolgere nur logisch oder meinst du dem Reh ist es lieber erschossen zu werden als am Schock bei Begegnung mit einem MTBler zu sterben.
Im übrigen kenne ich einige Jäger und Förster und diese vertreten eine ähnliche Meinung wie ich. Das sind die Jäger die sich die Mühe machen Tiere zu jagen die hier nicht heimisch sind aber eben keine Trophäen sind und vor allem schwer zu schießen.
Oder Förster die Eingriffe mit dem Harvester eben nicht gut finden.
Wenn man das Wild nicht hegen würde, würde es sich auch nicht so stark vermehren. Was Mancherorts alles in den Wald geschüttet wird um die Wildscheine zu füttern ist gewaltig.
In unserem Nachbarland den Niederlanden in dem die Jagd weitgehend abgeschafft wurde, gibt es interessanterweise keinen pötzlichen Anstieg des Wildes. Es wird eben auch nicht mehr gehegt. Interessanterweise kaufen sich die Niederländischen Jäger teilweise in Deutschland ein um hier zu jagen. Damit geben diese Jäger wenigstens zu warum sie Jagen, aus Lust am töten.
Das hat überhaupt nichts mit bashing zu tun, die sollen einfach nur ehrlich sein und sich nicht als Tierschützer verkaufen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiss nicht, ich habs glaub ich schon gefühlt 500mal geschrieben:

So lange wir MTBler uns untereinander nicht einig werden, wie will man da gegen so sinnlose Wegegebote vorgehen ?

Statt die Köpfe ineinander zu stecken und was konstruktiv nach vorne zu bringen scheisst hier der eine den anderen klug.
Jeder weiss besser was für den Wald ist !

Mannomann...armes Land !


----------



## Black-Under (20. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ich habs glaub ich schon gefühlt 500mal geschrieben:
> 
> So lange wir MTBler uns untereinander nicht einig werden, wie will man da gegen so sinnlose Wegegebote vorgehen ?
> 
> ...


Das war natürlich jetzt sehr konstruktiv. 

Sollen wir jetzt Ringelreihen spielen nach dem Motto wir ham uns alle lieb und müssen aller einer Meinung sein, nur weil wir das selbe Hobby haben.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Oktober 2019)

Sun on Tour, Sun909...wo bleibt Bläck_Sun_der wenn nan ihn braucht??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das war natürlich jetzt sehr konstruktiv.
> 
> Sollen wir jetzt Ringelreihen spielen nach dem Motto wir ham uns alle lieb und müssen aller einer Meinung sein, nur weil wir das selbe Hobby haben.....?



Natürlich nicht ! Man muss nur irgendwann mal wenigstens ein bisschen in eine Richtung kommen wenn man was erreichen will. Mir pers. kann das 7GB eigentlich wumpe sein ... ich fände nur interessant zu sehen wie man gegen dieses unsägliche Wegegebot vorgeht.

Schade eigentlich. Das 7GB liegt doch in einem Ballungsraum ..  wieviel MTBler mögen davon betroffen sein ? 500? 1000? 5000? 10000? Wo sind die alle ?


----------



## Black-Under (20. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht ! Man muss nur irgendwann mal wenigstens ein bisschen in eine Richtung kommen wenn man was erreichen will. Mir pers. kann das 7GB eigentlich wumpe sein ... ich fände nur interessant zu sehen wie man gegen dieses unsägliche Wegegebot vorgeht.
> 
> Schade eigentlich. Das 7GB liegt doch in einem Ballungsraum ..  wieviel MTBler mögen davon betroffen sein ? 500? 1000? 5000? 10000? Wo sind die alle ?


Leider sind das weniger als Du denkst. Das ist ja das eigentlich seltsame, ich war die letzten Jahre regelmäßig im 7G unterwegs. Von den Horden von MTBler von denen die Zeitungen schreiben habe ich nie was gesehen. Wenn ich bei einer Tour mal zwei MTBler gesehen habe war das schon viel. In anderen Waldgebieten hier sind viel mehr unterwegs.
Ich sag es ja, es gibt hier im Kölner Raum einige wenige Leute in entsprechender Position die das einfach nicht wollen, richtige Gründe haben die keine, nur vorgeschobene.
Ich denke das sind Menschen die einfach was dagegen haben wenn Leute Spaß an Bewegung in der freien Natur haben.
Es gibt hier eine Person im Forum welche diese Personen namentlich kennt aber es nicht publik machen möchte. Warum auch immer.

Das ist hier halt kölscher Klüngel.


----------



## Trekki (20. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das 7GB liegt doch in einem Ballungsraum


Dieses Thema habe ich Freitag beim Interview mit Hrn. Sauerwein auch angesprochen, der Aspekt war ihm offensichtlich neu. Konkret habe ich ihm vorgerechnet: Köln (1Mio) + Bonn (1/3 Mio) + Rhein/Sieg (auch ganz viele) wollen in ein Gebiet von 10 x 5 km². Das ist halt eng.
Meine Gegenrechnung war nicht das Sauerland sondern der Pfälzer Wald. Von dort konnte ich von meinen Erfahrungen mit den Wanderen berichten (100% entspannt) aber auch die Größe in den Vergleich gesetzt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt hier eine Person im Forum welche diese Personen namentlich kennt aber es nicht publik machen möchte. Warum auch immer.

Das ist hier halt kölscher Klüngel.
[/QUOTE]
Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig...


----------



## davez (20. Oktober 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Leider sind das weniger als Du denkst. Das ist ja das eigentlich seltsame, ich war die letzten Jahre regelmäßig im 7G unterwegs. Von den Horden von MTBler von denen die Zeitungen schreiben habe ich nie was gesehen. Wenn ich bei einer Tour mal zwei MTBler gesehen habe war das schon viel. In anderen Waldgebieten hier sind viel mehr unterwegs.
> Ich sag es ja, es gibt hier im Kölner Raum einige wenige Leute in entsprechender Position die das einfach nicht wollen, richtige Gründe haben die keine, nur vorgeschobene.
> Ich denke das sind Menschen die einfach was dagegen haben wenn Leute Spaß an Bewegung in der freien Natur haben.
> Es gibt hier eine Person im Forum welche diese Personen namentlich kennt aber es nicht publik machen möchte. Warum auch immer.
> ...


Es hängt stark von der Gegend im 7G ab, Wetter und ob Wochenende oder unter der Woche. Am Wochenende sieht man einige MTBs, aber Horden habe ich in der Tat auch nicht gesehen. Bei schlechtem Wetter oder unter der Woche sieht man kaum jemanden im 7G.
Aber an einem sonnigen Wochenende macht es nach 11 Uhr sowieso keinen Spaß im 7G, da dann tatsächlich Horden an Spaziergängern unterwegs sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (20. Oktober 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Es hängt stark von der Gegend im 7G ab, Wetter und ob Wochenende oder unter der Woche. Am Wochenende sieht man einige MTBs, aber Horden habe ich in der Tat auch nicht gesehen. Bei schlechtem Wetter oder unter der Woche sieht man kaum jemanden im 7G.
> Aber an einem sonnigen Wochenende macht es nach 11 Uhr sowieso keinen Spaß im 7G, da dann tatsächlich Horden an Spaziergängern unterwegs sind



Das ist ja das nächste verrückte diese Horden von Wanderen sind nicht auf den gesperrten Strecken unterwegs sondern auf den offiziell freigegebenen Strecken zum radfahren. Eigentlich könnte man locker einige unseren beliebten Strecken freigeben, da gäbe es weniger Berührungspunkte als auf den breiten Wegen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde, die Sonn-sonntäglichen Spaziergängerhorden wurden tatsächlich gut ins Siebengebirge kanalisiert, so das die schöneren Trails etwas westlich weitestgehenst frei von ihnen bleiben.??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das ist hier halt kölscher Klüngel.



Ett kütt wie ett kütt  un ett hätt noch ömme Jod jejange


----------



## Trekki (22. Oktober 2019)

Von DIMB aus (also von mir) ist jetzt das Gesprächsangebot an die Zeitungen raus.


----------



## davez (22. Oktober 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Von DIMB aus (also von mir) ist jetzt das Gesprächsangebot an die Zeitungen raus.


Off-topic. Ich bin spontan DIMB Mitglied geworden, weil ich Euer Engagement klasse finde


----------



## Trekki (22. Oktober 2019)

Re-Off-topic: freut mich


----------



## Trekki (28. Oktober 2019)

Ab 2.45min darf ich zu Wort kommen 








						Ab durch die Hecke: NRW-Mountainbiker schlagen sich durch die Natur
					

Für Mountainbiker bietet das Siebengebirge viele Trails, jedoch sind nicht alle der dort ausgewiesenen Strecken legal. Damit nicht alle kreuz und quer fahren, kontrolliert das Ordnungsamt. Jörg Sauerwein war mit "auf Streife".




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## Trekki (28. Oktober 2019)

Und hier mein Interview mit der Rundschau - dies hatte ich am Donnerstag telefonisch








						Königswinter/ Bad Honnef: Mountainbike-Initiative fordert mehr Rechte
					

Königswinter/ Bad Honnef – „Trotz Anwendung verschiedener Methoden konnte kein eindeutiger Zusammenhang zwischen den ökologischen Schäden und der Frequentierung durch Mountainbiker festgestellt werden. (...) Auch weitere Erosionsschäden im Siebenge...




					www.rundschau-online.de


----------



## dopero (28. Oktober 2019)

Dürfen die Ordnungsbehörden in Nordrhein-Westfalen in den fließenden Verkehr eingreifen?
Das Faltblatt hier sagt nein.
Finde die Aktion deswegen ziemlich grenzwertig.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (29. Oktober 2019)

Zum Stichwort „schmale Wege“: Ich finde wir fokussieren beim 7G viel zu sehr auf das MTB. Es gibt auch derart viele breite Wege im 7G, die mit schweren Langholztransportern befahren werden könnten und trotzdem für Fahrräder (nicht nur MTBs) verboten sind. Da sollten wir uns breiter aufstellen und auch Menschen mit ins Boot holen, die mit ihrem Tourenrad das 7G genießen möchten (ADFC, VCD, ...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. Oktober 2019)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Zum Stichwort „schmale Wege“: Ich finde wir fokussieren beim 7G viel zu sehr auf das MTB. Es gibt auch derart viele breite Wege im 7G, die mit schweren Langholztransportern befahren werden könnten und trotzdem für Fahrräder (nicht nur MTBs) verboten sind. Da sollten wir uns breiter aufstellen und auch Menschen mit ins Boot holen, die mit ihrem Tourenrad das 7G genießen möchten (ADFC, VCD, ...).


Das die Unterscheidung von Wegen in "schmal" und "breit" für das Betretungsrecht nichts bringt, kann man schön bei den Kollegen von upmove beobachten.


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich lobe die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DIMB 
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2432153]
	
[/URL]
So sehe ich meine Mitgliedsbeiträge richtig angelegt und werde den DIMB weiter unterstützen.
*Weiter so!*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2019)

Das müsste man mal den Heinis da zeigen. Wenn MTB fahren an Wurzeln und Bäumen wirklich schwere Schäden hervorruft .. wieso stehen im Video dann überhaupt noch links und rechts Pflanzen ?  kriegen die Schnappatmung wenn die sowas sehen


----------



## Geplagter (31. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das müsste man mal den Heinis da zeigen. Wenn MTB fahren an Wurzeln und Bäumen wirklich schwere Schäden hervorruft .. wieso stehen im Video dann überhaupt noch links und rechts Pflanzen ?  kriegen die Schnappatmung wenn die sowas sehen


Ich finde solche Videos in Zusammenhang mit dem Wegeplan im 7GB mehr als kritisch. Wenn jemand Vorbehalte gegen Mountainbiker im 7GB hatte, werden sie durch die Darstellung im Video nur bestätigt. Da fliegt so viel Dreck durch die Gegend, dass jeder nur halbwegs an Naturschutz interessierte Entscheider eigentlich gar nicht anders kann, als ein Verbot auszusprechen. Wie soll ein solches Fahren z.B. mit einer friedlichen Koexistenz mit Wanderern in Einklang zu bringen sein?
Ob das im Video gezeigte "Shredden" den Wurzeln der Bäume tatsächlich nachhaltig schadet, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber Typen, die in einem solchen Stil durch ein Naturschutzgebiet brettern, tragen aus meiner Sicht auf gar keinen Fall dazu bei, dass die Akzeptanz des Mountainbikens, so wie es wahrscheinlich von der überwiegenden Anzahl der Biker ausgeübt wird, gesteigert wird. Ich kann daher nur hoffen, dass die von dir erwähnten "Heinis" dieses Video niemals zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2019)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Videos in Zusammenhang mit dem Wegeplan im 7GB mehr als kritisch. Wenn jemand Vorbehalte gegen Mountainbiker im 7GB hatte, werden sie durch die Darstellung im Video nur bestätigt. Da fliegt so viel Dreck durch die Gegend, dass jeder nur halbwegs an Naturschutz interessierte Entscheider eigentlich gar nicht anders kann, als ein Verbot auszusprechen. Wie soll ein solches Fahren z.B. mit einer friedlichen Koexistenz mit Wanderern in Einklang zu bringen sein?
> Ob das im Video gezeigte "Shredden" den Wurzeln der Bäume tatsächlich nachhaltig schadet, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber Typen, die in einem solchen Stil durch ein Naturschutzgebiet brettern, tragen aus meiner Sicht auf gar keinen Fall dazu bei, dass die Akzeptanz des Mountainbikens, so wie es wahrscheinlich von der überwiegenden Anzahl der Biker ausgeübt wird, gesteigert wird. Ich kann daher nur hoffen, dass die von dir erwähnten "Heinis" dieses Video niemals zu sehen bekommen.



Heutzutage sieht fast jedes Video so aus. Trägt ja dazu bei das alle das gleichge Bild von uns haben.
Mein Beitrag hatte auch eine gewisse Ironie  Bin absolut bei dir das sowas nicht nur im Naturschutzgebiet sondern generell auf Wanderwegen nix zu suchen hat. Leider ist es so das die Kids heute nix anderes mehr zu sehen bekommen und alles andere ja auch als uncool abgestempelt wird und die daher genau das gleiche im Wald auch durchziehen wollen, egal wo. Es wird nicht einfacher ....


----------



## Trekki (31. Oktober 2019)

Einen Hersteller habe ich mal dazu angeschrieben. Hier der Dialog:






Bei der Antwort brauche ich nicht weiter zu Diskutieren, da komme ich nicht durch.


----------



## mw.dd (1. November 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bei der Antwort brauche ich nicht weiter zu Diskutieren, da komme ich nicht durch.


Sobald ein Weg zum "Trail" erklärt wurde darf man den natürlich kaputt fahren. Muss man wissen


----------



## Dr.Hasi (1. November 2019)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich lobe die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DIMB
> [url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2432153]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...



Kannst du das bitte in besserer Auflösung noch einmal hochladen, damit man es auch lesen kann? Beim draufklicken wird man leider in eine Sackgasse geleitet!

Danke und Grüße,

Flo


----------



## NiklasR (5. November 2019)

So.. da sind wir also langsam aber sicher angekommen... alles in einen Topf und einmal umrühren bitte...  



 In meinen Augen wirklich nochmals ein Grund Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten.. Rad- und Motorsport sind einfach 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.. Doch zwischen Lobbyarbeit und verdammt egoistischen Menschen da noch einen Weg zu finden, den Konsumenten selbst sowie Außenstehenden eine Erleuchtung zu generieren, könnte schwer werden.. Immer dieses "Weggelaber" der Ego-Riege..  zum kotzen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. November 2019)

Dem DAV Sektionschef ist klar, dass Pedelecs und Fahrräder ohne Motor (EU) rechtlich gleichgestellt sind. Daher versucht er auch gar nicht hier einen Keil in die Gruppe der MTBler zu treibern - er und der Redakteur deuten dies nur an.
Als Kernproblem habe ich die Anzahl der Besucher verstanden. Hier können nur Wanderer und Radfahrer gleich gemeint sein (der Chef hat freies Betretungsrecht betont, ist aber bayrisches Recht).

Bei uns im 7GB habe ich aber bisher noch keine Stimmungsmache gegen Pedelecs mitbekommen. Auch sehe ich nur selten Pedelecs im 7GB.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. November 2019)

Die Argumentation des DAV-Präsidenten Josef Klenner ist auch trickreich:
Das Problem seien die Mountainbiker, "die auf ihrem Recht bestehten, auf ihrem Recht pochen, irgendwo runter rasen wollen."

Die Mountainbiker in Bayern bestehen auf Ihr Grundrecht in der Natur radfahren zu dürfen. Ein Recht irgendwo runter zu rasen gibt es nicht und das fordert auch kein einziger ein. Aber mit so einer Argumentation kann man den Mountainikern in der Öffentlichkeit ihr Grundrecht dann natürlich auch absprechen und versuchen die eingangs vom DAV-Sektionsvorsitzenden angekündigten Beschränkungen gegen die Bayerische Verfassung durchzusetzen.


----------



## sibu (6. November 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bei uns im 7GB habe ich aber bisher noch keine Stimmungsmache gegen Pedelecs mitbekommen. Auch sehe ich nur selten Pedelecs im 7GB.


Wir sollten uns mal an einem Sonntag Nachmittag an den Stellen treffen, wo viel los ist. Aber auch unter der Woche ist das inzwischen anders: Vor fünf Jahren waren E-Bikes die Ausnahme. Heute ist etwa 1/3 der MTB elektrifiziert, wobei die Gesamtzahl der Begegnungen eigentlich keine repräsentative Aussage zulässt. Hotspot ist natürlich die E-Tankstelle auf dem Petersberg. Dort war der Anteil in der Biergarten-Zeit noch höher.

Stimmungsmache gegen E-Bike habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt, sondern eher das Gegenteil: "Sechs Fahrer und alle ohne Motor - Respekt!". Auch bei den Rotsocken hat man den Trend zum Motor wohl wahrgenommen.


----------



## karthäuser (6. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Stimmungsmache gegen E-Bike habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt, sondern eher das Gegenteil: "Sechs Fahrer und alle ohne Motor - Respekt!". Auch bei den Rotsocken hat man den Trend zum Motor wohl wahrgenommen.



Den Satz verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## NiklasR (6. November 2019)

Die "Rotsocken" haben immerhin eine Differenzierung vorgenommen, also sehr wohl darauf geachtet.. Was daran jetzt pro E sein soll weiß ich auch nicht.. Und die Differenzierung wird natürlich nicht leichter werden, auf der einen Seite wird die Technik immer kompakter, auf der anderen Seite werden schon jetzt ganz bewusst diverse Rahmendesigns richtiger MTBs angepasst, um den Zusammenschluss dann möglichst unauffällig vollziehen zu können.. Wie viele Unterrohre jetzt schon eine Akkuform haben.. einfach mal drauf achten ;-) !
Und ja, ich bin dafür es so deutlich es geht in alle Richtungen zu kommunizieren, das E-"MTB" hat nichts unter diesem Deckmantel verloren, WEG DAMIT!!! Und die Gleichstellung vor dem Gesetz sehe ich da als kein Hindernis, nach wie vor ist ein Pedelec kein Fahrrad, das ist einfach Fakt per Definition.. Und hinzu handelt es sich bei den E-MTB um ein reines Konsumgut, 98% sind nicht STVO-konform und dürfen nicht am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen, also sind sie von vorne rein nur gebaut und gekauft fernab dieses bewegt zu werden.
Es gibt da kein "Wir", um es ganz klar zu sagen!!!


----------



## karthäuser (6. November 2019)

Auch wenn jetzt ein Aufschrei kommt und es keiner hören will. Das Problem, was zukünftig noch grösser wird, sind die eMofas.
Es geht sich nicht darum ob Trails mit Bio oder eMofa gefahren werden. Es ist die schiere Masse die nun durch die eMofas in die Wälder einfällt.
Und ehrlich gesagt kann ich, obwohl ich schon über 20 Jahre MTB fahre, sogar den ein oder anderen verstehen dem das auf den Zeiger geht.
Wenn es teilweise BioBikern, wie mir, auf den Zeiger geht dann versteh ich erst Recht die andere Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> So.. da sind wir also langsam aber sicher angekommen... alles in einen Topf und einmal umrühren bitte...
> 
> 
> 
> In meinen Augen wirklich nochmals ein Grund Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten.. Rad- und Motorsport sind einfach 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.. Doch zwischen Lobbyarbeit und verdammt egoistischen Menschen da noch einen Weg zu finden, den Konsumenten selbst sowie Außenstehenden eine Erleuchtung zu generieren, könnte schwer werden.. Immer dieses "Weggelaber" der Ego-Riege..  zum kotzen!!!



Da kann der Alpenverein m.M. appelieren so viel er will, E-Mofas sind da und letztlich geht's immer nur ums Geld und jeder Hüttenwirt wird sich freuen über jeden Mofafahrer der dort nen Kaiserschmarrn essen kommt. Das werden die nicht machen denk ich. Bedenklich finde ich die Vermenung und Stimmungmache. Aber noch paar Jahre durchhalten dann löst sich das ganze biologisch denke ich 



Trekki schrieb:


> bisher noch keine Stimmungsmache gegen Pedelecs mitbekommen



Willste haben ? Im stänkern und zanGen bin ich Weltklasse 



sibu schrieb:


> Heute ist etwa 1/3 der MTB elektrifiziert



bite 50% nach dem was man gefühlt so sieht.


----------



## sibu (6. November 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> bite 50% nach dem was man gefühlt so sieht.


Das Drittel bezog sich konkret auf die Abendfahrer im Siebengebirge, das ist noch nicht ganz so verstromt. Beim letzten Alpencross (Frankreich) würde ich auch deutlich andere Zahlen schätzen: 

Rennradler sind auch nicht mehr komplett motorfrei, aber es ist die Ausnahme, 
Tourenradler ohne Gepäck eher 60%, mit Mehrtages-Gepäck deutlich geringerer Anteil.
Ähnlich ist es bei MTB: Die Quote bei Radlern mit Rucksack, der auf längere Touren schließen lässt, schien mir geringer, als bei Tages-Ausflüglern. Die waren am häufigsten in der Nähe von Bikeparks.


----------



## trab999 (6. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Heute ist etwa 1/3 der MTB elektrifiziert, ...


Hast Du den Eindruck, dass sich die Zahl insgesamt erhöht hat oder sind die MTBs substituiert durch E-MTBs?


----------



## sibu (7. November 2019)

trab999 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Eindruck, dass sich die Zahl insgesamt erhöht hat oder sind die MTBs substituiert durch E-MTBs?


Wochentags auf dem Heimweg würde ich sagen, dass die Gesamtzahl gleich geblieben ist, aber da sind wir insgesamt auf niedrigem Niveau. Jetzt, in der dunklen Zeit, trifft man öfter nur Dachs und Hase. Ausnahme ist der Petersberg, aber hier kommt eher die Neueröffnung des Biergartens vor drei(?) Jahren zum Tragen. 

Zu Reh, Dachs und Hase:  Die suchen ihr Heil nicht in einer kopflosen Flucht, sondern hoppeln gemütlich im Schweinwerferlicht entlang, bis sie sich an einer günstigen Stelle ins Unterholz begeben.


----------



## spygirl (7. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Gestern in der Lokalzeit im WDR: Interview mit Marc Brodesser und Bericht aus dem Wald.


Hat denn in den letzten Wochen jemand diese Heinis getroffen oder ist von ihnen angehalten worden? Frage mich wie deren Job im Winter aussehen soll


----------



## Derwinter08 (7. November 2019)

Ich war nach den Großen Berichterstattungen 2-4 mal Biken aber getroffen habe ich die zwei Herren nicht .


----------



## Curtis_Newton (11. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich hab gestern eine Trail Tour durch das schöne 7G gemacht, welche ich auch schon des öfteren in den letzten Jahren gemacht habe. Und so lustig es klingt, mir ist gestern zum ersten Male diese Gelb-Rot Thematik aufgefallen. Wenn ich zur Hirschburg hoch meine Tour starte, habe ich noch nie auf Dieses Wege-Schild geachtet. Als mich sehr nette Jogger darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, das ich zur Löwenburg nicht hoch fahren dürfte weil Dieser Weg nur Rot ist, bin ich vor lachen bald vom Rad gefallen. Da der Weg vom Schmelztal hoch sich in keinster Weise von dem Weg zur Löwenburg unterscheidet. Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie sich eine Komune über das Landesgesetz stellt, und eigene Waldbetretungsrechte gelten macht. In meinen Augen pure Abzocke. Das es verboten ist wild durch den Wald auf keinen offiziellen Wegen zu ballern, ist voll in Ordnung. Das ist bei uns in der Eifel auch nicht anders, aber diese unhaltbare Regel ist wirklich unfassbar. Zumal es auf der Tour keinen einzigen Hinweis in vorm von Verbotsschildern gibt. Nur Diese großen Tafeln die nur an den Hot Spots stehen.
Echt wahnsinnig.


----------



## sibu (11. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie sich eine Komune über das Landesgesetz stellt, und eigene Waldbetretungsrechte gelten macht. In meinen Augen pure Abzocke.


So einfach ist es nicht: Das Landeswaldgesetz sieht ausdrücklich vor, dass ihm Rahmen des Naturschutzes Einschränkungen vorgenommen werden und zuständig dafür ist in diesem Fall die Bezirksregierung. Über Umfang und Umsetzung gibt es geteilte Meinungen.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (11. November 2019)

Das Argument Naturschutz ist ja aber auch nicht haltbar, da sich teilweise die Wege von der Beschaffenheit nicht wirklich unterscheiden. Beispiel, Weg zur Löwenburg. In meinen Augen ist das reine Willkür.


----------



## davez (11. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hab gestern eine Trail Tour durch das schöne 7G gemacht, welche ich auch schon des öfteren in den letzten Jahren gemacht habe. Und so lustig es klingt, mir ist gestern zum ersten Male diese Gelb-Rot Thematik aufgefallen. Wenn ich zur Hirschburg hoch meine Tour starte, habe ich noch nie auf Dieses Wege-Schild geachtet. Als mich sehr nette Jogger darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, das ich zur Löwenburg nicht hoch fahren dürfte weil Dieser Weg nur Rot ist, bin ich vor lachen bald vom Rad gefallen. Da der Weg vom Schmelztal hoch sich in keinster Weise von dem Weg zur Löwenburg unterscheidet. Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie sich eine Komune über das Landesgesetz stellt, und eigene Waldbetretungsrechte gelten macht. In meinen Augen pure Abzocke. Das es verboten ist wild durch den Wald auf keinen offiziellen Wegen zu ballern, ist voll in Ordnung. Das ist bei uns in der Eifel auch nicht anders, aber diese unhaltbare Regel ist wirklich unfassbar. Zumal es auf der Tour keinen einzigen Hinweis in vorm von Verbotsschildern gibt. Nur Diese großen Tafeln die nur an den Hot Spots stehen.
> Echt wahnsinnig.


Erst durch das Forum bin ich überhaupt auf das Problem aufmerksame geworden. Vorher bin ich auch auf den breiten Wegen gefahren ohne mir Gedanken zu machen. Denn wo ein Harvester und LKWs fahren, kann ich mit meinem Reifen wohl kaum weiteren Schaden verursachen (so meine Idee). Die Schilder stehen nur an den großen Eingängen zum 7G und sind alles andere als einfach verständlich.
Im übrigen ist mir aufgefallen, dass je schlechter das Wetter wird, umso mehr Hunde ohne Leine im 7G herum laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Beispiel, Weg zur Löwenburg. In meinen Augen ist das reine Willkür.



Sehe ich auch so. Seinerzeit konnte man Eingaben zu dem Wegenetz machen, in dem ich mehrfach auf solche Willkür hingewiesen hatte - hat aber nichts gebracht. Die Öko- und Wandererlobby hat sich durchgesetzt ...


----------



## Goldsprint (11. November 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Seinerzeit konnte man Eingaben zu dem Wegenetz machen, in dem ich mehrfach auf solche Willkür hingewiesen hatte - hat aber nichts gebracht. Die Öko- und Wandererlobby hat sich durchgesetzt ...



Vielleicht sollte man eine Critical Mass organisieren (natürlich auf offiziellen Wegen), um auf die Benachteiligung der Mountainbiker beim Wegenetze hinzuweisen.


----------



## RoDeBo (12. November 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Seinerzeit konnte man Eingaben zu dem Wegenetz machen, in dem ich mehrfach auf solche Willkür hingewiesen hatte - hat aber nichts gebracht. Die Öko- und Wandererlobby hat sich durchgesetzt ...


Ob das tatsächlich eine ökolobby ist bin ich mir mal gar nicht so sicher...ich fürchte eher eine Jagd und Forstlobby mit wahrscheinlich noch besseren connections an den entscheidenden Stellen ?


----------



## Curtis_Newton (12. November 2019)

Wir haben ja hier den Nationalpark-Eifel, und selbst da werden keine 2 Klassen gemacht. Wo der Wanderer offiziell Wandern darf, darf der Biker auch fahren. Man vertraut auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Sporty67 (12. November 2019)

Mal wieder eine Sache in der uns Östereich weit voraus ist....









						Österreichs Alpenverein teilt deutsche Kritik an E-Bikes nicht
					

Der größte Bergsportverband des Landes sieht Pedelecs "grundsätzlich positiv". In Deutschland relativiert man die Vorstöße der Münchner Sektion




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## NiklasR (12. November 2019)

Das sehe ich anders, da scheinen nur andere Einflüsse in den Entscheidungsgremien zu sein.. was ein Gelaber! Und was das "E" in der Natur zu suchen hat, -garnichts!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (12. November 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, da scheinen nur andere Einflüsse in den Entscheidungsgremien zu sein.. was ein Gelaber! Und was das "E" in der Natur zu suchen hat, -garnichts!!!



Ohweia.....


----------



## Splash (12. November 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Ob das tatsächlich eine ökolobby ist bin ich mir mal gar nicht so sicher...ich fürchte eher eine Jagd und Forstlobby mit wahrscheinlich noch besseren connections an den entscheidenden Stellen ?


Seinerzeit wurde neben VVS insbesondere auf Ökolobbies Rücksicht genommen, nicht jedoch auf die Stimme von uns Radlern. In der Tat sind BUND & Co deutlich besser vernetzt und werden daher eher gehört - derzeit sogar umso mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Wir haben ja hier den Nationalpark-Eifel, und selbst da werden keine 2 Klassen gemacht. Wo der Wanderer offiziell Wandern darf, darf der Biker auch fahren. Man vertraut auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.



In was für einen Nationalpark Eifel fährst du denn ?
In dem ich immer unterwegs bin ist Fahrrad fahren ausdrücklich nur auf den dafür gekennzeichneten Wegen erlaubt ! 








						Auf eigene Faust unterwegs im Schutzgebiet
					






					www.nationalpark-eifel.de
				



Schau mal in die NP Verordnung. Schmale Pfade sofern Wanderweg ist generell mit Verbotsschild versehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karthäuser (12. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Wir haben ja hier den Nationalpark-Eifel, und selbst da werden keine 2 Klassen gemacht. Wo der Wanderer offiziell Wandern darf, darf der Biker auch fahren. Man vertraut auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.



So ein Quatsch. Die geilen Trails sind auch da gesperrt und an den Eingängen hängen an den Schranken Bikeverbotschilder.
Was hier teilweise für ein Blödsinn geschrieben wird.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (12. November 2019)

karthäuser schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Die geilen Trails sind auch da gesperrt und an den Eingängen hängen an den Schranken Bikeverbotschilder.
> Was hier teilweise für ein Blödsinn geschrieben wird.


Leider nein. Ich weiß ja nicht an welchen dubiosen Schranken Du vorbei willst aber der Eifelsteig zb. ist grundsätzlich für MTB nicht verboten.Wenn es Verbote gibt, gelten Diese meist auch für Wanderer. 
Und die geilen Trail's von denen Du sprichst, sind meist genau solche wild befahren Wege auf denen es sowieso illegal ist zu fahren. 
Nur weil es spezielle Radwege gibt, heißt das ja nicht Automatisch das man auf Wander-Wegen nicht fahren darf. Es ist ja selbstverständlich das man die breite Masse nicht auf dem Eifelsteig sehen möchte. Logisch. Was leider durch die zunehmende Motorisierung aber nicht ausbleibt. Da wo früher nur ein paar Biker hoch kamen, kommt ja heute jeder Fette Sofasitzer hoch. Leider.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (12. November 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> In was für einen Nationalpark Eifel fährst du denn ?
> In dem ich immer unterwegs bin ist Fahrrad fahren ausdrücklich nur auf den dafür gekennzeichneten Wegen erlaubt !
> 
> 
> ...


Was natürlich richtig ist. Im Nationalpark ist das Biken über Wilde Schmale Pfade nicht erlaubt. Der Eifelsteig sieht ein solches Verbot aber nicht vor.


----------



## talybont (12. November 2019)

Ich fand den Vorschlag einer Critical Mass ganz gut. Einfach mal mit 50 Leuten im Verband sonntags um 12:00 zum Löwenburger Hof oder zum Milchhäuschen - was würden die Leute kotzen! Und bitte vorher die Presse einbestellen und denen dann sagen, man dürfe ja kaum woanders fahren


----------



## karthäuser (12. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Leider nein. Ich weiß ja nicht an welchen dubiosen Schranken Du vorbei willst aber der Eifelsteig zb. ist grundsätzlich für MTB nicht verboten.Wenn es Verbote gibt, gelten Diese meist auch für Wanderer.
> Und die geilen Trail's von denen Du sprichst, sind meist genau solche wild befahren Wege auf denen es sowieso illegal ist zu fahren.
> Nur weil es spezielle Radwege gibt, heißt das ja nicht Automatisch das man auf Wander-Wegen nicht fahren darf. Es ist ja selbstverständlich das man die breite Masse nicht auf dem Eifelsteig sehen möchte. Logisch. Was leider durch die zunehmende Motorisierung aber nicht ausbleibt. Da wo früher nur ein paar Biker hoch kamen, kommt ja heute jeder Fette Sofasitzer hoch. Leider.



Ich glaube Du meinst einen anderen Nationalpark-Eifel. Natürlich ist ne WAB auch ein Wanderweg und auf den darf man fahren ja. Die sind auch entsprechend ausgeschildert. Bzgl. dubiose Schranken wie Du es nennst oder wild befahrene Wege. Kennst Du Kaisereiche, Schöpfungspfad, Honigberg etc. ? Überall nochmal extra Schranke mit Bikeverbotschilder.
Es ist nur auf ausgeschilderten Wegen erlaubt dort zu fahren. Selbst wenn eine WAB abzweigt und diese nicht als Radweg ausgeschildert ist darf man diese nicht befahren. Hier ein Auszug
Von den 240 Kilometern Wanderwegen im Nationalpark Eifel sind 104 Kilometer ausgewiesene Fahrradwege. Welche das sind, ist auf der Wanderkarte ersichtlich und im Schutzgebiet auf den hölzernen Wegweisern mithilfe eines roten Fahrrad-Piktogramms ausgeschildert. Alle anderen Wege sind für Fahrradfahrer nicht erlaubt.


----------



## karthäuser (12. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Was leider durch die zunehmende Motorisierung aber nicht ausbleibt. Da wo früher nur ein paar Biker hoch kamen, kommt ja heute jeder Fette Sofasitzer hoch. Leider.



Da stimm ich Dir zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (12. November 2019)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Sache in der uns Östereich weit voraus ist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super. Man darf zwar nirgendwo fahren (es sei denn es ist ausdrücklich erlaubt), dafür aber mit Motor


----------



## sibu (12. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Der Eifelsteig sieht ein solches Verbot aber nicht vor.


Ob Teile des Eifelsteiges im Nationalparkplan nicht als Radweg (gelb, Seite 6) markiert sind, mögen die Einheimischen beurteilen.
Edit: Von Wollseifen über Vogelsang bis Malsbenden ist der Eifelsteig nur Wanderweg.


----------



## karthäuser (12. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht an welchen dubiosen Schranken Du vorbei willst aber der Eifelsteig zb. ist grundsätzlich für MTB nicht verboten.Wenn es Verbote gibt, gelten Diese meist auch für Wanderer.



Hier schöne "neue" Nationalpark-Welt.


----------



## spygirl (12. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Was leider durch die zunehmende Motorisierung aber nicht ausbleibt. Da wo früher nur ein paar Biker hoch kamen, kommt ja heute jeder Fette Sofasitzer hoch. Leider.


Das ist ungefähr das gleiche Gequatsche wie von Opa Willi und Opa Franz: "Früher als es diese neumodischen Mountainbikes noch nicht gab, waren wir Wanderer ganz alleine hier oben..."....
Ihr E-Bike-Stänkerer seid nicht besser als die Leute, denen wir das Verbot im Siebengebirge zu verdanken haben....


----------



## davez (12. November 2019)

spygirl schrieb:


> Das ist ungefähr das gleiche Gequatsche wie von Opa Willi und Opa Franz: "Früher als es diese neumodischen Mountainbikes noch nicht gab, waren wir Wanderer ganz alleine hier oben..."....
> Ihr E-Bike-Stänkerer seid nicht besser als die Leute, denen wir das Verbot im Siebengebirge zu verdanken haben....


OMG - diese Diskussion bitte woanders führen. Es gibt für für und gegen E-Bikes gute Argumente, aber das ist ungefähr so als ob wir disktutieren, ob katholisch oder evangelisch besser ist  (und damit die Trolle nicht enttäuscht sind, ich finde E-Bikes haben in den Bergen / Mittelgebirgen nix verloren  - das ist meine ausgewogene und nicht polarisierende Meinung )


----------



## karthäuser (12. November 2019)

davez schrieb:


> aber das ist ungefähr so als ob wir disktutieren, ob katholisch oder evangelisch besser ist



Wieso ? Gibt es eine der 2 Arten in E-Version


----------



## spygirl (12. November 2019)

Das zeigt das du meinen Text null verstanden hast....
Aber macht nur weiter so, die E-Biker sind schuld, die Ausländer sind schuld, die Spandexträger sind schuld, die Fullfacefahrer sind schuld und so weiter und so weiter....


----------



## davez (12. November 2019)

spygirl schrieb:


> Das zeigt das du meinen Text null verstanden hast....
> Aber macht nur weiter so, die E-Biker sind schuld, die Ausländer sind schuld und so weiter und so weiter....


Mach' Dich doch mal locker. Alles easy hier   Wenn man mit Selbstironie durch das Leben geht, ist vieles besser zu ertragen  sogar E-Bikes


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Was natürlich richtig ist. Im Nationalpark ist das Biken über Wilde Schmale Pfade nicht erlaubt. Der Eifelsteig sieht ein solches Verbot aber nicht vor.



Hast anscheinend noch nicht den ganzen Nationalpark gesehen 
Und nochmal: du darfst im Nationalpark nur das mit dem Rad befahren was ausdrücklich als Radweg deklariert ist ( ausgenommen natürlich die üblichen Strassen und Verkehrswege ) schmale Wanderwege die auch als Wanderwege gekennzeichnet sind darf man daher nicht befahren und sind auch zum grössten Teil alle mit Verbotsschildern versehen. Der Eifelsteig ist davon weniger betroffen. Es ist z.B. jeder schmälere Wanderweg am Kermeter gesperrt. Und selbst wenn du eine breitere Schotterpiste abseits der gekennzeichneten Wege befährst kann es sein das du vom Ränschah angesprochen wirst, alles schon erlebt.

So zurück zum 7GB


----------



## karthäuser (12. November 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> So zurück zum 7GB



Genau. Und zu e-Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2019)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Genau. Und zu e-Bikes



Kenne ich nicht oder meinst du diese neumodischen Mofas mit E-Antrieb ?


----------



## karthäuser (12. November 2019)

Ich kenn die Situation im 7GB nur von Berichten hier und Zeitungen etc. Ich glaube aber auch das ein Problem die einfallenden Massen sind. Wanderer, e-Biker, richtige Biker etc. vor allem MTB generell ist ja zu einer Trendsportart mutiert. Und das 7GB liegt halt sehr nah an den grossen Ballungsräumen weswegen es auch stark frequentiert ist. Warum das Bike ans Auto wenn das schöne ist so nah.
All denen die sich für die MTBler einsetzen wünsch ich auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg beim Engagement.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (12. November 2019)

meine Antwort auf NP:


----------



## davez (12. November 2019)

So, und ich gehe gleich mal ins 7G biken   tatsächlich nur auf den freigegebenen Wegen


----------



## sibu (12. November 2019)

davez schrieb:


> So, und ich gehe gleich mal ins 7G biken   tatsächlich nur auf den freigegebenen Wegen


Dann bis später.


----------



## NiklasR (12. November 2019)

Die E-Disskusion zu führen sehe ich in meinen Augen als wichtig und verstehe die Argumentation der Befürworter beim besten Willen nach wie vor nicht.. alles was ich bis jetzt gehört habe ist kein Pro-Argument. Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste, das höre ich da raus und noch so einiges andere Unschöne.. Wir reden hier nicht von Laufradgrößen, Federweg, Werkstoffen oder generell einer Art von Fahrrad/Mountainbike, -da könnte man sich hin- und her aufziehen und stänkern.. wegen mir voll ok, alles im Rahmen.. ich find 26" nach wie vor geil und Stahl sowieso.. lache über 29" Carbon CC-Geräte oder sonst welche neuen "must-haves".. es dreht sich alles um's Rad und eigene Präferenzen, soweit so gut. Die Motor-"sport" "E-Lobby" allerdings, versucht's ständig auf die dämlichste Weise die Anti-Argumente in genau diese Laufradgrößen- oder Werkstoffdisskusionen zu schieben und einem dann zu sagen wie wenig Akzeptanz man doch habe.. Gegenüber was oder wem??-dem schieren Ego-getrippe?? Es ist verdammt nochmal kein Radsport, leute, wacht auf!!! Ich steh jeder Disskusion offen gegenüber, am liebsten persönlich, gern im, -nein auf einem Parkpaltz im 7GB zur "CriticalMass", da können sich die Mopeds direkt wieder auf ihre SUV's verziehen!!! E-MTB-Verbot wegen mir schon in den Fertigungshallen, -gibt einfach keine Daseinberechtigung, keine, absolut NULL!!! Auch wenn es ein paar von euch vielleicht Spaß machen mag, -genau ihr, ihr streckt dem MTB-Sport entweder vorsätzlich den Mittelfinger entgegen, oder habt einfach noch keine 2 Meter geradesaus gedacht.. Und von letzterem wird es immer mehr und mehr geben, Legitimierung durch "euch" und Industriegelaber sei Dank...


----------



## Sporty67 (12. November 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Die E-Disskusion zu führen sehe ich in meinen Augen als wichtig und verstehe die Argumentation der Befürworter beim besten Willen nach wie vor nicht.. alles was ich bis jetzt gehört habe ist kein Pro-Argument. Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste, das höre ich da raus und noch so einiges andere Unschöne.. Wir reden hier nicht von Laufradgrößen, Federweg, Werkstoffen oder generell einer Art von Fahrrad/Mountainbike, -da könnte man sich hin- und her aufziehen und stänkern.. wegen mir voll ok, alles im Rahmen.. ich find 26" nach wie vor geil und Stahl sowieso.. lache über 29" Carbon CC-Geräte oder sonst welche neuen "must-haves".. es dreht sich alles um's Rad und eigene Präferenzen, soweit so gut. Die Motor-"sport" "E-Lobby" allerdings, versucht's ständig auf die dämlichste Weise die Anti-Argumente in genau diese Laufradgrößen- oder Werkstoffdisskusionen zu schieben und einem dann zu sagen wie wenig Akzeptanz man doch habe.. Gegenüber was oder wem??-dem schieren Ego-getrippe?? Es ist verdammt nochmal kein Radsport, leute, wacht auf!!! Ich steh jeder Disskusion offen gegenüber, am liebsten persönlich, gern im, -nein auf einem Parkpaltz im 7GB zur "CriticalMass", da können sich die Mopeds direkt wieder auf ihre SUV's verziehen!!! E-MTB-Verbot wegen mir schon in den Fertigungshallen, -gibt einfach keine Daseinberechtigung, keine, absolut NULL!!! Auch wenn es ein paar von euch vielleicht Spaß machen mag, -genau ihr, ihr streckt dem MTB-Sport entweder vorsätzlich den Mittelfinger entgegen, oder habt einfach noch keine 2 Meter geradesaus gedacht.. Und von letzterem wird es immer mehr und mehr geben, Legitimierung durch "euch" und Industriegelaber sei Dank...


 Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.......Fahr doch einfach dein 26 Zoll Holzrad mit Torpedo 3 Gangschaltung und erfreu Dich Deiner helddenhaften Leistung, und lass andere so wie sie wollen....die lassen Dich doch auch wie Du willst.....


----------



## NiklasR (12. November 2019)

Du hast es wirklich nicht verstanden, oder!? Dann die Steinzeitkeule auspacken und mit Intoleranz kommen.. top! Klassischer Troll...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2019)

In gewisser Weise hat er aber recht. Durch den boomenden verkauf von E-MTBs drängen noch mehr Menschen in die Wälder. Diese sind mehr oder weniger gut in Sachen wie natur -und sozialverträglichem Biken. Die wenigsten davon sind Umsteiger. Bei den Umsteigern sehe ich auch weniger Probleme. Diese kennen sich aus, verhalten sich annähernd so wie vorher auch und werden auch weiterhin die Hot-Spots meiden.
Problematischer sehe ich das bei den "greenhorns" die gehen wahrscheinlich recht blauäugig an den Sport ran und denken im Wald ist alles erlaubt, das wird früher oder später weiter zu Problemen führen. Ob man das will oder nicht.

Ich will auch nicht gleich wieder mit der Greta.Keule schwingen aber letztlich ist es genau dieses Denken "Höher, schneller weiter" und das am besten mit geringstem Einsatz das was uns in die ganze Umweltmisere gebracht hat in der wir uns derzeit befinden. Sofern ein E-MTB als Ersatz für "Verbrenner" also Autos genutzt wird bin ich sofort dabei, wenn einer ein Handicäp hat was ihn aufs E-Mofa zwingt auch, aber rein aus Spass ist das nunmal rein rationell betrachtet wieder unnötiges CO2 und Ressourcenverschwendung. Aber das ist ne andere Kiste.

Ich persönlich mache mir immer wieder ein Spass draus E-MTBler zu zanGen. Nicht weil sies verdient haben sondern weil sie dann so herrlich anfangen ihren Motorsport zu rechtfertigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karthäuser (12. November 2019)

So und jetzt bitte noch auf die Fullfacer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2019)

... Oder die Liftboys  oder einfach ALLE !


----------



## spygirl (12. November 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Die E-Disskusion zu führen sehe ich in meinen Augen als wichtig und verstehe die Argumentation der Befürworter beim besten Willen nach wie vor nicht.. alles was ich bis jetzt gehört habe ist kein Pro-Argument. Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste, das höre ich da raus und noch so einiges andere Unschöne.. Wir reden hier nicht von Laufradgrößen, Federweg, Werkstoffen oder generell einer Art von Fahrrad/Mountainbike, -da könnte man sich hin- und her aufziehen und stänkern.. wegen mir voll ok, alles im Rahmen.. ich find 26" nach wie vor geil und Stahl sowieso.. lache über 29" Carbon CC-Geräte oder sonst welche neuen "must-haves".. es dreht sich alles um's Rad und eigene Präferenzen, soweit so gut. Die Motor-"sport" "E-Lobby" allerdings, versucht's ständig auf die dämlichste Weise die Anti-Argumente in genau diese Laufradgrößen- oder Werkstoffdisskusionen zu schieben und einem dann zu sagen wie wenig Akzeptanz man doch habe.. Gegenüber was oder wem??-dem schieren Ego-getrippe?? Es ist verdammt nochmal kein Radsport, leute, wacht auf!!! Ich steh jeder Disskusion offen gegenüber, am liebsten persönlich, gern im, -nein auf einem Parkpaltz im 7GB zur "CriticalMass", da können sich die Mopeds direkt wieder auf ihre SUV's verziehen!!! E-MTB-Verbot wegen mir schon in den Fertigungshallen, -gibt einfach keine Daseinberechtigung, keine, absolut NULL!!! Auch wenn es ein paar von euch vielleicht Spaß machen mag, -genau ihr, ihr streckt dem MTB-Sport entweder vorsätzlich den Mittelfinger entgegen, oder habt einfach noch keine 2 Meter geradesaus gedacht.. Und von letzterem wird es immer mehr und mehr geben, Legitimierung durch "euch" und Industriegelaber sei Dank...


Du bist ja mal mit Abstand der größte Schwachk...und Troll hier im Forum...
Hast offensichtlich noch nie auf nem E-Bike gesessen. Ich fahre beides und kann mich mit dem E-Bike mehr auspowern als mit dem Bio wenn ich das will. Aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt mit so einem Af... gar keine Lust zu diskutieren. Glaube nicht das du mit deinem Bio 80km und 2500hm fahren kannst. Ich kann das und fahr trotzdem lieber E-Bike....Du suchst wahrscheinlich auch noch ne Telefonzelle zum Telefonieren weil die bösen Handys strahlen und Akkus verbaut haben... oder wahrscheinlich arbeitest du sogar  noch mit Rauchzeichen. Geh am besten wieder in deinen Käfig...


----------



## sun909 (12. November 2019)

Na, hier sieht man ja wieder, warum "Teile&Herrsche" so gut funktioniert...

Von Hölzchen auf Stöckchen und jetzt sind es dann die pöhsen E-Biker...?

Komisch, dass es die zum Zeitpunkt der Planung des Wegeplans noch gar nicht im 7G gab. 

Und nun? 

Vielleicht mal wieder zurück zum Thema und überlegen, was man KONSTRUKTIV erreichen kann!?

Tretet in einen Radsportverein eurer Wahl ein oder spendet was, aber kriegt euren Hintern von der Tastatur mal weg!

Grüße
CM

DIMB Köln


----------



## Splash (12. November 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich fand den Vorschlag einer Critical Mass ganz gut. Einfach mal mit 50 Leuten im Verband sonntags um 12:00 zum Löwenburger Hof oder zum Milchhäuschen - was würden die Leute kotzen! Und bitte vorher die Presse einbestellen und denen dann sagen, man dürfe ja kaum woanders fahren


Ich wär dabei 



karthäuser schrieb:


> Wieso ? Gibt es eine der 2 Arten in E-Version


Ja, daher doch e-vangelisch ... ?


----------



## Trekki (12. November 2019)

Bei diesem Weg "Naturschutz" als Begründung für die Sperre zu nutzen ist allerdings schon sehr weit hergeholt. Da kann jeder PKW hochfahren ohne auch nur eine Spur zu hinterlassen.

Weiterhin ist es ein nicht haltbarer Ansatz MTB als schädlich für die Natur zu nennen. Es enteht jedenfalls kein höherer Schaden als durch andere Nutzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2019)

spygirl schrieb:


> Ich kann das



Schade das du meinen Applaus nicht hören kannst. Schliesse dich zudem in mein Abendgebet ein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass es die zum Zeitpunkt der Planung des Wegeplans noch gar nicht im 7G gab.



Korrekt  es macht das ganze aber auch nicht einfacher wenn noch mehr Menschen in den Ballungsraum drängen.
Aber ob man es will oder nicht den Trend hält man nicht auf.
Letztlich wird es an dem von Dir beschrieben "Arsch hoch kriegen" scheitern, denn leider denken viele heute bis zur eigenen Nasenspitze !
Statistisch 4.Mio Biker in D .... 70.000 ( 1,7% ) davon in z.B. der DIMB .... 
und wieviele sich davon aktiv engagieren weisst du ja selber auch ganz gut


----------



## Splash (12. November 2019)

karthäuser schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Situation im 7GB nur von Berichten hier und Zeitungen etc. Ich glaube aber auch das ein Problem die einfallenden Massen sind. Wanderer, e-Biker, richtige Biker etc. vor allem MTB generell ist ja zu einer Trendsportart mutiert. Und das 7GB liegt halt sehr nah an den grossen Ballungsräumen weswegen es auch stark frequentiert ist.



Das 7GB ist nicht wirklich überbevölkert oder überlaufen - das wäre ein konstruiertes Argument. Es ist groß genug, dass sich alle Nutzer über das Gebiet verteilen können und man sich bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme nicht ins Gehege kommt ...


----------



## Sporty67 (12. November 2019)

spygirl schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das du mit deinem Bio 80km und 2500hm fahren kannst. Ich kann das ............ Geh am besten wieder in deinen Käfig...



Ich hab zwar furchtbar Angst vor Dir......aber Du bist Superwomen....?‍♀️


----------



## davez (12. November 2019)

Alle eintreten in den http://www.vv-siebengebirge.de/ und dann von innen verändern 

Ich habe mir mal die Satzung angeschaut - die ist ziemlich totalitär strukturiert. Basisdemokratie sieht anders aus. Wäre mal spannend zu erfahren von wann die ist; nach 1949 ist da inhaltlich nicht viel passiert, wenn man das liest

Aus der Satzung des Vereins:

- Die Mitgliedschaft wird durch schriftliche Anmeldung beim Vorstand beantragt. Der Vorstand entscheidet über die Aufnahme nach freiem Ermessen ohne Begründung seiner Entscheidung.

- Die Mitglieder sind verpflichtet, die Ziele des VVS zu fördern

- Der Ausschluss kann erfolgen, wenn ein Mitglied den Zwecken des VVS zuwider handelt oder gegen die Satzung oder gegen Beschlüsse der Vereinsorgane verstößt. Über den Ausschluss entscheidet der Vorstand nach Anhörung des Betroffenen und des Beirats.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (12. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Ob Teile des Eifelsteiges im Nationalparkplan nicht als Radweg (gelb, Seite 6) markiert sind, mögen die Einheimischen beurteilen.
> Edit: Von Wollseifen über Vogelsang bis Malsbenden ist der Eifelsteig nur Wanderweg.


Auf meinen Touren fahre ich fast nur Teile des Eifel und Ahr-Steig, und bis jetzt hab ich nicht ein einziges Mal ein Verbotsschild gesehen.
Aber zurück zum 7G, es ging mir auch nur darum , sollte man in der Eifel auf einem Weg unterwegs sein, und dieser tatsächlich verboten ist, das man halt nicht direkt mir 55€ kommt und so tut als hätte man besoffen ein Kind angefahren. Auf der einen Seite zockt man Biker ab, und gegenüber spaziert der Hundebesitzer mit dem nicht angeleinten Möpp und lässt den Haufen am besten noch liegen, und zahlt nix.


----------



## davez (12. November 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. November 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Doppelpost


Doppelkorn passt nach 1 Lesen von deinem Auszug beschddeder. ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Auf meinen Touren fahre ich fast nur Teile des Eifel und Ahr-Steig, und bis jetzt hab ich nicht ein einziges Mal ein Verbotsschild gesehen.
> Aber zurück zum 7G, es ging mir auch nur darum , sollte man in der Eifel auf einem Weg unterwegs sein, und dieser tatsächlich verboten ist, das man halt nicht direkt mir 55€ kommt und so tut als hätte man besoffen ein Kind angefahren. Auf der einen Seite zockt man Biker ab, und gegenüber spaziert der Hundebesitzer mit dem nicht angeleinten Möpp und lässt den Haufen am besten noch liegen, und zahlt nix.



Hm lag ich also mit der Vermutung richtig das du nicht viel vom NP gesehen hast. Und zu den 55€: das hat es vor einigen Jahren schon im NP gegeben das man Kontrollen durchgeführt hat. Mit Polizei und Bußgeld. Ist in den letzten Jahren aber meines Wissens nicht mehr vorgekommen. Im NP sind aber ständig Ranger unterwegs die auf das Wegekonzept achten und auch Biker verweisen. Ich selbst habe bisher in den vielen Jahren 3mal Kontakt mit Rangern gehabt, es blieb jedes mal bei freundlichen mündlichen Verwarnungen, einmal mussten wir hinter dem Ranger bis zum Trailausgang schieben. Für den Rest der Eifel geb ich dir recht, mal abgesehen von einem Hubbel in der Rureifel von ein gewisser Doktor seine Privatfede gegen Mountainbiker austrägt herrscht dort wilder Westen  noch !


----------



## Hoppes (14. November 2019)

Aus Facebook kopiert. Vom VVS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (14. November 2019)

Wenn man die Fresse googelt braucht man sich auch nicht mehr wundern...???


----------



## RoDeBo (14. November 2019)

Sehr differenzierter und gut recherchierter Beitrag vom VVS  - genau so sollte Naturschutz angegangen werden!


----------



## davez (14. November 2019)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Aus Facebook kopiert. Vom VVS


Wahnsinn, wenn man das liest könnte man meinen Mountain Biker würden kleine Kinder zum Frühstück verspeisen und wären für das Waldsterben und den Klimawandel alleine verantwortlich. Mich wundert es, dass nicht der Abschuss von Mountain Bikern durch Jäger gefordert wird. Das würde dem Ductus des Artikels folgen.
Ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn wir mal gerichtlich feststellen lassen, dass das Festhalten durch Körpereinsatz durch die Herren rechtswidrig ist


----------



## davez (14. November 2019)

Dass es nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun hat, sondern plumpe Lobby ist, ist offensichtlich. Einige Herren im VVS sehen das 7G als ihren privaten Wald an, den sie nach Gutsherrenart verwalten


----------



## karthäuser (15. November 2019)

E-ventorientiertes Mountainbiking und die ganzen App Anbieter sind das übel. Habe ich doch immer gesagt


----------



## Curtis_Newton (15. November 2019)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Aus Facebook kopiert. Vom VVS


Was für eine Journalistische Meisterleistung. Das ist ja schon ein richtiges Propagandablatt, das zur Hexenjagt auf eine bestimmte Gruppe von Menschen aufruft.
Hier wird mal  ordentlich gezeigt, wie man mit gefährlichem Halbwissen und eine paar schnell im Netz recherchierten MTB Ausdrücken, und einfachen unhaltbaren Behauptungen eine komplette Gruppe von Freizeit Sportlern stigmatisiert wird. Einfach mal alle in den Sack und ordentlich draufhauen. Es liest sich, wie von einem Lobby Schreiberling geschrieben, der von Grundstücksbesitzern und oder Jagdpächtern ordentlich die Tasche voll bekommen hat.


----------



## dopero (15. November 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn wir mal gerichtlich feststellen lassen, dass das Festhalten durch Körpereinsatz durch die Herren rechtswidrig ist


Zuerst einmal ist schon das zum Anhalten zwingen rechtswidrig.


----------



## Trekki (15. November 2019)

Zur Nebendiskussion über Pedelecs beim MTB schrieb NiklasR - der Ersteller von diesem Thread:


NiklasR schrieb:


> Es ist verdammt nochmal kein Radsport, leute, wacht auf!!! Ich steh jeder Disskusion offen gegenüber, am liebsten persönlich,



Bei einer Sportveranstaltung mit Wettbewerb (also ein Radrennen) ist mir klar warum E und nicht-E nicht zusammen fahren.

Jedoch sehe ich beim MTB neben dem Sport noch die Motivation der Freizeitgestaltung. Also einfach aus dem Bürotrott raus kommen und entspannen. Ist dies Deiner Meinung nach nicht OK?
Auch habe ich von vielen -  unabhängig von einander und mit Aufzeichnungen belegt - gelesen, dass bei Pedelec Touren auch der Schweiss fließen kann. Das ist doch ein klares Zeichen für sportliche Betätigung.

Auch persönlich können wir dies gerne besprechen, ich würde aber gerne (Wunsch, nicht Bedingung) das Ergebnis hier veröffentlichen. Das Gespräch möchte ich am liebsten mit einer Tour kombiniert durchführen. Ich selbst fahre das ganze Jahr durch, Terminabsprache aber dann per PN.


----------



## NiklasR (16. November 2019)

sehr gern @Trekki .. eines schon vorab, um das mal gesagt zu haben.. denn ich hab das Gefühl da geht viel aneinander vorbei.. : ja, ich glaube dass es Spaß machen kann oder mir gar machen würde und ja ich glaube auch ich käme ins Schwitzen wenn ich es wollte.. alles klar!?
An dieser Stelle dann doch nochmal kurz ein Zitat von mir selbst:


NiklasR schrieb:


> Also, der Stundenrekord auf'm Rennrad wurde mit einer durchschnittlichen Leistung von rund 440 Watt gefahren.
> Sind bei der einen Stunde logischer Weise 0,44KWh, beachtlich!
> Nun kann man sich mal gut vor Augen führen, dass das, was die absolut fittesten Menschen dieser Welt für eine Stunde in der Lage zu leisten sind, deutlich weniger ist als in jedem dieser Moped-Akkus steckt.
> Sich dieser Tatsache bewusst zu sein, lässt einfach keinen Spielraum mehr für Interpretationen!
> ...




Doch hat meine Kontra-E-Haltung nichts mit diesen beiden Faktoren zu tun.. Das Thema ist wirklich sehr umfangreich und jeder der darüber nachdenken will hat die Chance sich bewusst zu werden dass es eben nicht die "Sport&Spaß -Frage" ist welche das E-"MTB" und seine Nutzung sehr fragwürdig macht, die Chance dies zu verstehen ist recht groß, doch die Verlockung und das sich selbst am nächsten sein einfach größer. Und an was mich so manche Töne hier denken lassen.. mit grüner Farbe braun angemalt, so fühlt es sich an.

Würde ich mir so gern die Zeit dafür nehmen hierzu sehr sehr viel zu schreiben, so sehe ich es jedoch in der jetzigen Lage erstmal als wichtiger an sich mal dieses unhaltbaren "Schreibens" anzunehmen, bzw in Austausch/Reaktion zu geraten. Darüber denke ich grad noch mehr nach.. gibt's hier nicht wen der so richtig gut mit Rhetorik kann und diesen Text mal zerpflücken könnte. Da sind so viele Dinge drin zu finden welche das rein subjektive Geschwafel entlarfen, klar auf Meinungsmache abzielen oder Platz zum nachhaken bieten. Es scheint als habe die Lobbyarbeit der letzten Monate noch nicht gereicht, da musste wohl nochmals selbst Hand angelegt werden..
Wo sind die Deutschlehrer, Philsophen, Germanistikstudenten, Kommunikationsdesigner und Journalisten unter euch, jemand da ;-) ?
@Hoppes Leider hab ich den Post auf FB nicht finden können, hast du vielleicht noch ein Datum oder gar weitere Quelle? Dank dir für das Teilen dieser ... ich finde keine Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (16. November 2019)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Aus Facebook kopiert. Vom VVS


Hättest du mir den Facebook Link oder einen Link wo das orginal Dokument zu finden ist?


----------



## Trekki (16. November 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> so sehe ich es jedoch in der jetzigen Lage erstmal als wichtiger an sich mal dieses unhaltbaren "Schreibens" anzunehmen, bzw in Austausch/Reaktion zu geraten.


Korrekt.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (16. November 2019)

... da würde ich auch gerne mitfahren.
Bis jetzt waren alle E-bikes, die ich auf Tour angetroffen habe, voll OK.
Auch ist es egal, ob im 7geb keine E-Bikes oder keine Bikes fahren dürfen. Ich fordere Freiheit für alle


----------



## kurvenkratzer (16. November 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... Das Gespräch möchte ich am liebsten mit einer Tour kombiniert durchführen. Ich selbst fahre das ganze Jahr durch, Terminabsprache aber dann per PN.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. November 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Es ist verdammt nochmal kein Radsport, leute, wacht auf!!!


Na und.


----------



## sibu (17. November 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> NiklasR schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf Phoenix lief gestern eine Dokumentation, in der ein Förster sagte, dass ein Harvester den Boden so verdichtet, dass die Natur 35 Jahre braucht, bis sich der Boden an der Stelle wieder davon erholt hat. Wenn dem VVS der Wald am Herzen läge, würden sie Rückepferde statt dessen einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (17. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Auf Phoenix lief gestern eine Dokumentation, in der ein Förster sagte, dass ein Harvester den Boden so verdichtet, dass die Natur 35 Jahre braucht, bis sich der Boden an der Stelle wieder davon erholt hat. Wenn dem VVS der Wald am Herzen läge, würden sie Rückepferde statt dessen einsetzen.


Es geht dem VVS nicht um Naturschutz sondern darum, einen Wald nach den Bedürfnissen einiger weniger Beteiligter zu gestalten. Ein Blick in die Satzung lässt vermuten, dass diejenigen im Vorstand sitzen und jede andere Meinung im Keim ersticken. Ansonsten bräuchte man keine totalitären Klauseln z.B. zur Aufnahme und Ausschluss von Mitgliedern


----------



## RoDeBo (17. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Auf Phoenix lief gestern eine Dokumentation, in der ein Förster sagte, dass ein Harvester den Boden so verdichtet, dass die Natur 35 Jahre braucht, bis sich der Boden an der Stelle wieder davon erholt hat. Wenn dem VVS der Wald am Herzen läge, würden sie Rückepferde statt dessen einsetzen.


Über die Rückpferde sinniere ich schon eine ganze Weile regelmäßig wenn ich wieder mal die Spuren der "Ernte " sehe


----------



## Trekki (17. November 2019)

Es liegt mir zwar fern Anwalt für den VVS zu spielen, aber das mit den Rückepferden ist denen bewusst.








						Wildnisgebiet Siebengebirge: Auch Rückepferde helfen beim Baumfällen
					

2010 hatte der Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge (VVS) eine Waldfläche von rund 523 Hektar zwischen Petersberg, Oelberg und Löwenburg als Wildnisgebiet ausgewiesen. Nun soll der Anteil von Nadelbäumen dort reduziert werden.




					www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2019)

Die machen nichts anderes wie Nationalpark durch die Hintertüre. Im Prinzip herrschen dort fast die gleichen Regeln ohne das es vorne drauf steht und die wahrscheinlich nicht so viel Fördergelder abgreiffen können.


Wegekonzepte
Nadelholz raus
Pilzesammeln ist wahrscheinlich auch verboten da man sich ja nur auf den angegeben Wegen bewegen darf

gleicht sich schon sehr ...


----------



## sibu (18. November 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es liegt mir zwar fern Anwalt für den VVS zu spielen, aber das mit den Rückepferden ist denen bewusst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bewusst schon, aber der Grund ist nicht nur der Naturschutz. Ich greife mal einen Satz aus dem verlinkten Artikel zusammennhanglos raus: "An solchen Steilhängen könnten die Maschinen gar nicht arbeiten." An anderen Stellen im Siebengebirge wurde in letzter Zeit auch wieder mit Harvestern gearbeitet (nicht unbedingt im VVS-Wald), obwohl die Naturschutzverordnung eine bodenschonende Arbeitsweise vorschreibt.

@schraeg Die Wirklichkeit ist härter als in deinen schlimmsten Träumen: Das Sammeln von Pilzen und Pflanzen ist explizit verboten, sogar wenn sie direkt auf dem Weg wachsen sollten.


----------



## davez (18. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Bewusst schon, aber der Grund ist nicht nur der Naturschutz. Ich greife mal einen Satz aus dem verlinkten Artikel zusammennhanglos raus: "An solchen Steilhängen könnten die Maschinen gar nicht arbeiten." An anderen Stellen im Siebengebirge wurde in letzter Zeit auch wieder mit Harvestern gearbeitet (nicht unbedingt im VVS-Wald), obwohl die Naturschutzverordnung eine bodenschonende Arbeitsweise vorschreibt.
> 
> @schraeg Die Wirklichkeit ist härter als in deinen schlimmsten Träumen: Das Sammeln von Pilzen und Pflanzen ist explizit verboten, sogar wenn sie direkt auf dem Weg wachsen sollten.


Wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal die Pilze an den eigenen Füßen


----------



## Splash (18. November 2019)

Unabhängig davon ist die Argumentation hinsichtlich Wegverdichtung usw auch nur vorgeschoben. Anders lässt es sich nicht erklären, dass bestimmte Wege, die touristisch stark frequentiert und breit ausgebaut sind, für Radfahrer nicht freigegeben wurden (beispielsweise Normalweg zur Löwenburg). Ich überlege schon, eine Liste dieser Beispiele zu erstellen ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> @schraeg Die Wirklichkeit ist härter als in deinen schlimmsten Träumen: Das Sammeln von Pilzen und Pflanzen ist explizit verboten, sogar wenn sie direkt auf dem Weg wachsen sollten.



same here  NP Eifel ist das auch so


----------



## Trekki (19. November 2019)

Heute habe ich eine (für mich) neue Sperre im 7GB gesehen





Hier ein Übersichtsbild von der Stelle: links (nicht im Bild) geht es zum Petersberg, rechts zum Einkehrhäuschen.


----------



## sibu (19. November 2019)

Die Kombination "Für alle Fahrzeuge verboten" mit dem VVS-Hinweis und dem NRW-Radschild (rot) findet man noch an anderen Stellen, z.B. an der Schranke am Forsthaus Lohrberg am Fahrweg zum Löwenburger Hof . Die Genehmigung des VVS liegt zumindest in diesen beiden Fällen durch den Wegeplan vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sporty67 (19. November 2019)

Also ich hätte das rote Radschild garnicht als Verbotsschild gewertet.....hab mal danach gegoogelt und nix gefunden....


----------



## baconcookie (19. November 2019)

da hängt n radweg schild, also kann man da fahren


----------



## ciao heiko (19. November 2019)

Zu beachten ist das Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art, d.h. das Radfahren ist auf diesem Weg verboten. Auch wenn das Schild das "falsche" wäre, so ist es zu beachten. Nur bei ganz offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Beschilderungen darf ein Radfahrer möglicherweise davon ausgehen, dass das Schild nicht zu beachten ist. Das trifft hier meines Erachtens nicht zu, denn der Hinweis "Fussgängerweg" bestärkt noch einmal, dass Radfahren nicht erlaubt ist.

Das rote Fahrradschild ist lediglich eine Wegweisung. Das könnte auch bedeuten, dass da zwar die Radroute entlang geht, aber in dem Bereich aufgrund der STVO Beschilderung geschoben werden muss.

Sollte der Weg vom Wegeplan her zum Radfahren erlaubt sein, dann müsste mit dem Verbot für KFZ Verkehrsschild STVO260 beschildert werden. Darauf wäre der VVS hinzuweisen.


----------



## davez (19. November 2019)

Die Straße fahre ich mehrfach pro Woche hoch, mir begegnen dabei mehr KfZ als Räder; ein überwiegender Teil ohne eindeutige Erlaubnis den Weg zu befahren. Da es die Zufahrt zum Gewerkschaftshaus und dem Einkehrhaus ist, ist da sehr viel Autoverkehr. Der Weg ist für Fahrradfahrer frei gegeben. Das habe erfahren, als mich mal "der Eigentümer" - wie er sich nannte - mit seinem Auto fast umgefahren hatte.


----------



## sibu (19. November 2019)

Sporty67 schrieb:


> Also ich hätte das rote Radschild garnicht als Verbotsschild gewertet.....hab mal danach gegoogelt und nix gefunden....


Das rote Fahrrad ist kein Verbot, sondern die Beschilderung der NRW-Radwege (in Rheinland-Pfalz sind sie grün). An Kreuzungen und Abzweigen im Radwegenetz stehen die Schilder mit Richtungsangabe und Entfernung, auf der Strecke zwischendrin, an denen Hinweise notwendig oder sinnvoll sind, stehen die kleinen Schilder mit Richtungspfeil. 

@Trekki Wie lange brauchst du auf der Strecke?


----------



## Sporty67 (19. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Das rote Fahrrad ist kein Verbot, sondern die Beschilderung der NRW-Radwege (in Rheinland-Pfalz sind sie grün). An Kreuzungen und Abzweigen im Radwegenetz stehen die Schilder mit Richtungsangabe und Entfernung, auf der Strecke zwischendrin, an denen Hinweise notwendig oder sinnvoll sind, stehen die kleinen Schilder mit Richtungspfeil.



Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## davez (19. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Das rote Fahrrad ist kein Verbot, sondern die Beschilderung der NRW-Radwege (in Rheinland-Pfalz sind sie grün). An Kreuzungen und Abzweigen im Radwegenetz stehen die Schilder mit Richtungsangabe und Entfernung, auf der Strecke zwischendrin, an denen Hinweise notwendig oder sinnvoll sind, stehen die kleinen Schilder mit Richtungspfeil.
> 
> @Trekki Wie lange brauchst du auf der Strecke?


Unter 7 Minuten bis zum Einkehrhäuschen, habe ich es noch nicht geschafft... (kein e-bike) der Zahn der Zeit nagt


----------



## Trekki (19. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> @Trekki Wie lange brauchst du auf der Strecke?


Ich habe heute nicht auf die Uhr geschaut. Ich muss schon ordentlich reintreten um an der steilsten Stelle 20 km/h auf dem Tacho zu halten. Hinweis: incl. maximaler Unterstützung vom Motor.


----------



## sibu (19. November 2019)

Steilste Stelle sind so um die 12%. Bei Gewicht von Roß und Reiter inkl. Akku und Motor sind das über 700 Watt . Da lässt der Motor genug Arbeit für den Reiter übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiklasR (19. November 2019)

Naja.. wie sich da die Arbeit aufteilt mag ich ja noch skeptisch betrachten, zumindet wie sie sich aufteilen könnte... Denn ehrlich gesagt, nach jetzigem Stand meiner "Ermittlungen" bleiben da wohl keine 200Watt für Trekki über, die Spitzenleistungen der Mofamotoren haben ja nichts mit der Nennleistung von 250W gemein, nur nochmals zur Erinnerung ;-) . Aber gut, zu den Schildern.. das versteh ich auch nicht, ein Radwegeschild würde ich jetzt aber auch nirgends vermuten wo ich schieben muss, zumindest wenn nicht explizit darauf hingewiesen wurde.. hier in der Gegend gibt es auch Schilder auf denen steht groß "Fahrrad-Straße", müssen die KFZ-Führer dann auch schieben?-Nein, -die dürfen fahren, denn steht direkt darunter "KFZ frei".. und da wird dann 50-60 gefahren, ganz locker.. was das dann gebracht hat..!?-Achja, die Statistik, gehört wohl zum Radwegenetz.. so wie die Forstautobahnen zum exklusiven regionalen MTB-Angebot  !!
Schönen Abend...


----------



## dopero (19. November 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Heute habe ich eine (für mich) neue Sperre im 7GB gesehen
> Anhang anzeigen 940232


Welche Sperre?
Da auf dem Zusatzzeichen nirgends ein "frei" zu finden ist, muss es sich in Verbindung mit dem Zeichen 250 wohl um ein Schild aus der Gruppe der beschränkenden Zusatzzeichen handeln. Bei denen kann man sich immer ein "nur" dazu denken.
Die Kombi verbietet also nur Fußgängerwegen diese Straße zu benutzen ... Autsch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2019)

Hab heute morgen über dem 7GB einen riesigen Chemtrail gesehen, der VVS schlägt zurück.
Hab ihr Euch schon Alu-Badekappen gekauft ?


----------



## zett78 (20. November 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Unter 7 Minuten bis zum Einkehrhäuschen, habe ich es noch nicht geschafft... (kein e-bike) der Zahn der Zeit nagt


5:13 min mit dem C´dale Slate

irgendwie zieht mich schon seit längerem aber nichts mehr ins 7GB.
Und was man hier so liest, wird das auch erstmal so bleiben.


----------



## sibu (20. November 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> 5:13 min mit dem C´dale Slate
> 
> irgendwie zieht mich schon seit längerem aber nichts mehr ins 7GB.
> Und was man hier so liest, wird das auch erstmal so bleiben.


Vielleicht muss du nur "Umsatteln". Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis hat die Karte für die Reiter im Kreis inklusive Siebengebirge neu herausgegeben


----------



## zett78 (20. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss du nur "Umsatteln". Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis hat die Karte für die Reiter im Kreis inklusive Siebengebirge neu herausgegeben



Danke für den Tipp!
Mit Pferden kann ich es nicht, bin der Hundetyp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> Mit Pferden kann ich es nicht, bin der Hundetyp



Pferdeschwanz reicht auch


----------



## zett78 (20. November 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Pferdeschwanz reicht auch


Auch da kann ich nirgendwo mit dienen ;-)


----------



## RoDeBo (20. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss du nur "Umsatteln". Der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis hat die Karte für die Reiter im Kreis inklusive Siebengebirge neu herausgegeben


Gibt es so eine Karte auch für Radfahrer?


----------



## Helltone (21. November 2019)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Aus Facebook kopiert. Vom VVS


 Und weiter geht die Anti-Mountainbike-Kampagne. Ein weiterer Artikel der ganze Personengruppen verunglimpft, einseitig ist und falsche Behauptungen aufstellt und nur ein Ziel hat: MTBler aus den 7G auszuschließen. Sind auch Privatpersonen Mitglied im VVS? Da gibt es doch bestimmt dann auch Mitglieder die MTBler sind und ihre Sicht darstellen könnten.


----------



## sibu (21. November 2019)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Gibt es so eine Karte auch für Radfahrer?


In der Form ist mir keine Karte bekannt. Speziell für das Siebengebirge gibt es natürlich den hier schon mal verlinkten Wegeplan, kreisweit bleibt nur der Radroutenplaner NRW, der auch mit dem Reginal-Link BN/SU/AW noch so grob startet, dass man keine (NRW-)Radwege erkennen kann. Das NRW-Radwegenetz ist aber relativ grobmaschig und enthält nur einen kleinen Teil der zulässsigen Wege (die, die in der realen Welt mit den oben bereits erwähnten roten Schildern markiert sind).


----------



## static (21. November 2019)

Hoppes schrieb:


> Aus Facebook kopiert. Vom VVS


Falls sich übrigens jemand gefragt haben sollte, wo im Siebengebirge die abgebildete Stelle sein soll:
Nirgendwo!
Tatsächlich ist das bei uns in Erlangen (Franken/Bayern). Also gut 300km entfernt!









						"Waldwüste" durch Mountainbikes im Erlanger Meilwald?
					

ERLANGEN/MARLOFFSTEIN - Hier sind oft Mountainbike-Fahrer unterwegs: Ein Übungsgelände im Meilwald bei Rathsberg weist Erosionen der Humusdecke auf. Das Forstamt will das Areal demnächst überprüfen.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## Sporty67 (21. November 2019)

static schrieb:


> Falls sich übrigens jemand gefragt haben sollte, wo im Siebengebirge die abgebildete Stelle sein soll:
> Nirgendwo!
> Tatsächlich ist das bei uns in Erlangen (Franken/Bayern). Also gut 300km entfernt!
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal sehr geil und unterstreicht deren Methoden....?


----------



## Edged (21. November 2019)

zett78 schrieb:


> 5:13 min mit dem C´dale Slate
> 
> irgendwie zieht mich schon seit längerem aber nichts mehr ins 7GB.
> Und was man hier so liest, wird das auch erstmal so bleiben.


Ja, ist bei mir auch schon 25 Jahre her. Damals habe ich mal eine Zeitlang in Bonn gearbeitet. Das 7G wurde mir schnell langweilig. Der anliegende Westerwald oder der linksrheinische Bereich haben in meiner Erinnerung einfach mehr zu bieten. Nach Feierabend und an den WoEn läuft das 7G einfach über mit Fußläufern. Muß man sich als Beiker nicht unbedingt antun - oder?


----------



## RoDeBo (21. November 2019)

eigentlich nicht...aber ohne direkt wieder fossile Brennstoffe durchs Auto zu jagen gibt es eben auch nicht mal grad um´s Eck so viele Alternativen, wenn man in der Nähe wohnt


----------



## karthäuser (22. November 2019)

Edged schrieb:


> Das 7G wurde mir schnell langweilig. Der anliegende Westerwald oder der linksrheinische Bereich haben in meiner Erinnerung einfach mehr zu bieten. Nach Feierabend und an den WoEn läuft das 7G einfach über mit Fußläufern. Muß man sich als Beiker nicht unbedingt antun - oder?



Genau hatte ich ja auch schon erwähnt. Aber das Problem ist so nen eMofa mal kurz an oder ins Auto ist ja zu schwer.
Da nimmt man lieber die Ausrede bzgl. CO2 und Klimaschutz. Was interessiert da die Zerstörung der indigen Bevölkerung durch Lithiumabbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karthäuser (22. November 2019)

static schrieb:


> Falls sich übrigens jemand gefragt haben sollte, wo im Siebengebirge die abgebildete Stelle sein soll:
> Nirgendwo!
> Tatsächlich ist das bei uns in Erlangen (Franken/Bayern). Also gut 300km entfernt!
> 
> ...



Das müsste man doch jetzt mal richtig ausnutzen und den 7GB Aktivisten mal richtig einen vor den Bug schiessen.
Im Netz in der Presse etc.


----------



## tubby (26. November 2019)

Heute morgen als einziger MTBler unterwegs und mit 55,- Euro belohnt worden. War an den Breibergen. Die Herren sind im weissen Kastenwagen unterwegs


----------



## davez (26. November 2019)

tubby schrieb:


> Heute morgen als einziger MTBler unterwegs und mit 55,- Euro belohnt worden. War an den Breibergen. Die Herren sind im weissen Kastenwagen unterwegs


Nehmen die auch Karten oder nur bar?   
Obwohl ich im 7G nur auf den Waldautobahnen unterwegs bin, halte ich es für möglich, unwissend auf gesperrten Wegen zu fahren. Denn logisch ist der Wegeplan nicht


----------



## Geplagter (26. November 2019)

tubby schrieb:


> Heute morgen als einziger MTBler unterwegs und mit 55,- Euro belohnt worden. War an den Breibergen. Die Herren sind im weissen Kastenwagen unterwegs


So langsam müsste es sich doch aber herumgesprochen haben, dass u.a. die Breiberge ein beliebtes Ziel der Kontrolleure sind.....


----------



## Dice8 (26. November 2019)

Geplagter schrieb:


> So langsam müsste es sich doch aber herumgesprochen haben, dass u.a. die Breiberge ein beliebtes Ziel der Kontrolleure sind.....


Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, auf dem schmalen Weg kann man nicht abhauen.


----------



## baconcookie (26. November 2019)

einfach nicht anhalten


----------



## DasLangeElend (26. November 2019)

Wobei unter der Woche vormittags die Zielgruppe wohl eher die Hundebesitzer waren und das MTB nur Beifang.

Das mit der Logik des Wegeplans ist wirklich ein Problem. Man kann sich ja nicht mal drauf verlassen, dass 4 Meter breite, mit Basaltschotter befestigte Fahrwege erlaubt sind, sind sie nämlich zum größten Teil auch nicht...


----------



## RoDeBo (26. November 2019)

tubby schrieb:


> Heute morgen als einziger MTBler unterwegs und mit 55,- Euro belohnt worden. War an den Breibergen. Die Herren sind im weissen Kastenwagen unterwegs


Sehr unschön...hatte ich doch immer noch die Hoffnung dass man zu unergiebigen Zeiten seine Ruhe haben könnte...auch wenn ich da in der Regel keine Zeit habe.


----------



## sibu (27. November 2019)

Heute gibt es eine vorübergehende Sperrung im Süden zwischen Mucher Wiesental und Landesgrenze: Ab 09:30 ist Treibjagd. Hoffentlich holen die mehr als nur 12 Wildschweine wie im letzten Jahr aus dem Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamont-rider (27. November 2019)

tubby schrieb:


> Heute morgen als einziger MTBler unterwegs und mit 55,- Euro belohnt worden. War an den Breibergen. Die Herren sind im weissen Kastenwagen unterwegs


Wo stand das Auto denn?


----------



## RoDeBo (27. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Heute gibt es eine vorübergehende Sperrung im Süden zwischen Mucher Wiesental und Landesgrenze: Ab 09:30 ist Treibjagd. Hoffentlich holen die mehr als nur 12 Wildschweine wie im letzten Jahr aus dem Wald.


Vielleicht ja noch ein paar mtb-ler als "Beifang " ?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (27. November 2019)

Der Eselsweg ist wieder auf. Da kann man wieder hoch fahren zum Drachenfels.?


----------



## b3e (28. November 2019)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Der Eselsweg ist wieder auf. Da kann man wieder hoch fahren zum Drachenfels.?


hatte ich heute gelesen und mich direkt gefragt, ob der denn für radfahrer zugelassen ist, oder nicht?



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Das mit der Logik des Wegeplans ist wirklich ein Problem. Man kann sich ja nicht mal drauf verlassen, dass 4 Meter breite, mit Basaltschotter befestigte Fahrwege erlaubt sind, sind sie nämlich zum größten Teil auch nicht...


das beste beispiel dafür ist der weg zum gipfel der löwnburg... der ist in meinen augen aus unerfindlichen gründen für radfahrer gesperrt, oder der rundweg um den weilberg, da ist mir das auch ein absolutes rätsel.


----------



## davez (28. November 2019)

Heute Morgen hatte ich mit einem Förster im 7G ein sehr nettes Gespräch. Er kannt auch den unseligen Artikel. Im übrigen meinter er, dass das Problem mit den freilaufenden Hundein ein viel größeres sei als das mit den Mountainbikern. Er riet mir doch beim VVS vorbeizufahren, der erste Vorsitzende sei gerade da. Ich solle doch mal das Gespräch suchen.
Beim VVS wimmelte man mich zwar ab, aber lustig war folgendes. Mit dem Wegeplan habe man überhaupt nichts zu tun und der Artikel sei vom Forst erstellt, auch damit habe man nichts zu tun. Und dass das Photo nicht aus dem 7G stamme, war den Herrschaften auch neu. Man weise in seinen Publikationen immer auf die Autoren hin und damit habe man mit dem Inhalt nichts zu tun.

Es wäre klasse, wenn man von Seiten DIMB einen Faktencheck machen könnte bzgl. des Artikels. Vielleicht schafft man ja eine eigene Darstellung in der Publikation des VVS


----------



## 123GT (28. November 2019)

Ich war auf der Suche nach dem Wegeplan der auch auf den Tafeln im 7G ist. Gefunden habe ich nur tote Links.
Es gibt aber einen Wegeplan von dem Regierungsbezirk Köln für das 7G aus 2012.
Seltsamerweise ist der aber anders als der der im 7G. So ist der Weg von der Mäckihütte zum Auge Gottes im 7G nicht gelb markiert, auf dem vom RBZ aber schon.
Seltsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (28. November 2019)

123GT schrieb:


> Ich war auf der Suche nach dem Wegeplan der auch auf den Tafeln im 7G ist. Gefunden habe ich nur tote Links.
> Es gibt aber einen Wegeplan von dem Regierungsbezirk Köln für das 7G aus 2012.
> Seltsamerweise ist der aber anders als der der im 7G. So ist der Weg von der Mäckihütte zum Auge Gottes im 7G nicht gelb markiert, auf dem vom RBZ aber schon.
> Seltsam...


Das habe ich gefunden:
https://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk...te/uebersicht/karte_siebengebirge_01_aend.pdf


----------



## Splash (28. November 2019)

123GT schrieb:


> So ist der Weg von der Mäckihütte zum Auge Gottes im 7G nicht gelb markiert, auf dem vom RBZ aber schon.


Das war einer der Wege, zu denen ich seinerzeit eine Eingabe gemacht habe und der dennoch nicht freigegeben wurde. Erklären kann ich das bei dem Weg nicht, da es weder was mit Schmalheit, noch mit Verdichtung zu tun haben kann. Der einzige Grund scheint Willkür zu sein und Radfahrern das Leben möglichst schwer zu machen.


----------



## sibu (28. November 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> Das war einer der Wege, zu denen ich seinerzeit eine Eingabe gemacht habe und der dennoch nicht freigegeben wurde.


Wirklich von der Mäckihütte? Die liegt im Mucher Wiesental  und von dort geht zunächst kein Weg direkt zum Auge Gottes. Das dürfte eher die Barbarahütte sein?


----------



## Splash (29. November 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Wirklich von der Mäckihütte? Die liegt im Mucher Wiesental  und von dort geht zunächst kein Weg direkt zum Auge Gottes. Das dürfte eher die Barbarahütte sein?


Ähh .. ja ... genau .. von der Barbarahütte zum Auge Gottes. Mein Fehler ... dennoch komplett sinnfrei ...


----------



## tubby (29. November 2019)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Wo stand das Auto denn?


Die haben mich wohl an der Einfahrt Breibergen gesehen und sind dann runter
zur ersten Kreuzung mit ihr Auto


----------



## 123GT (29. November 2019)

Ich meinte von der Mäcki Richtung Leyberg.


----------



## sibu (29. November 2019)

123GT schrieb:


> Ich meinte von der Mäcki Richtung Leyberg.


Der war allerdings schon im Wegeplan-Entwurf für den Nationalpark drin und ist auch im aktuellen Plan enthalten als auch mit gelben Dreiecken markiert. Hast du einen Link zu der Karte, auf der der Weg fehlt?

@Splash Als der Rheinsteig neu (2005 auf voller Länge geöffnet) war, war der Weg von der Barbarahütte zum Auge Gottes noch schmal, teilweise ausgewaschen und kurz vor der Landesgrenze ein kurzes Stück Wurzelteppich. Er ist erst später ausgebaut und die Erosionsschäden (da ist nie eine intensive Nutzung durch MTB gewesen, die das verursacht haben könnte!) und das Wurzelstück mit Schotter aufgefüllt worden. Dadurch war er auch im Abschnitt, wo er als kleiner Hohlweg verläuft, sogar mit normalen PKW fahrbar geworden. Als der Wegeplan für den Nationalpark erstellt wurde, mag er noch im alten Zustand gewesen sein.


----------



## Splash (29. November 2019)

@Splash Als der Rheinsteig neu (2005 auf voller Länge geöffnet) war, war der Weg von der Barbarahütte zum Auge Gottes noch schmal, teilweise ausgewaschen und kurz vor der Landesgrenze ein kurzes Stück Wurzelteppich. Er ist erst später ausgebaut und die Erosionsschäden (da ist nie eine intensive Nutzung durch MTB gewesen, die das verursacht haben könnte!) und das Wurzelstück mit Schotter aufgefüllt worden. Dadurch war er auch im Abschnitt, wo er als kleiner Hohlweg verläuft, sogar mit normalen PKW fahrbar geworden. Als der Wegeplan für den Nationalpark erstellt wurde, mag er noch im alten Zustand gewesen sein.
[/QUOTE]

Als die Anhörungen zum neuen Wegeplan durchgeführt wurden, war dieser Weg auch schon breit und geschottert. Ich kenne den Weg aber noch aus der Zeit, als er ausgewaschen war, dennoch ich wirklich schmal, also kein Trail. Für mich eine komplett sinnfreien Sperrung ...


----------



## Trekki (29. November 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Es wäre klasse, wenn man von Seiten DIMB einen Faktencheck machen könnte bzgl. des Artikels. Vielleicht schafft man ja eine eigene Darstellung in der Publikation des VVS


DIMB (IGs Rhein-Sieg und Köln) wird mit dem Ersteller sprechen. Termin steht, ich möchte aber hier in der Öffentlichkeit nicht Details ausplaudern. Sicherlich kommt später ein Protkoll heraus.


----------



## RoDeBo (29. November 2019)

tubby schrieb:


> Die haben mich wohl an der Einfahrt Breibergen gesehen und sind dann runter
> zur ersten Kreuzung mit ihr Auto


Schön dass die mit dem Auto dem Naturschutz zu seinem Recht verhelfen! Die gefährlichen Radler sind schließlich deutlich zerstörerischer als ein Auto im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (29. November 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Wobei unter der Woche vormittags die Zielgruppe wohl eher die Hundebesitzer waren


Heute Nachmittag, auf meinem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause durch das 7GB, hätte ich gerne diese Herren als Begleitung gehabt: Hund ohne Leine, ich klingle und werde von der Hundehalterin angemault. Wahrscheinlich war meine bloße Existenz das Problem. Der Hund selbst war aber brav.


----------



## davez (29. November 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag, auf meinem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause durch das 7GB, hätte ich gerne diese Herren als Begleitung gehabt: Hund ohne Leine, ich klingle und werde von der Hundehalterin angemault. Wahrscheinlich war meine bloße Existenz das Problem. Der Hund selbst war aber brav.


Auf meinen Touren im Herbst ist mir aufgefallen, dass fast alle Hunde ohne Leinen unterwegs waren (im Sommer mehr an der Leine). Interessanterweise sagten sowohl der Förster als auch die Leute beim VVS, dass Hunde das viel größere Problem als Mountainbiker seien. Es gibt wohl nur leider ein paar Leute im Forst & VVS, die eine PR Kampagne gegen uns führen.
Ich bin inzwischen soweit, dass ich mich bei den Leuten mit freilaufenden Hunden bedanke, wenn sie ihre Hunde festhalten bei meiner Vorbeifahrt


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. November 2019)

Da sieht man mal wieder, was selbst 1 Gräwwl so alles anrichtet.....?


----------



## davez (29. November 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder, was selbst 1 Gräwwl so alles anrichtet.....?
> Anhang anzeigen 944992


Quatsch, das waren ganz klar die Mountainbiker mit ihren breiten Reifen (Deine sind viel zu schmal für den Grad der Zerstörung). Die wollen ja keine Erholung im Wald, die wollen alle nur Zerstörung der Natur. Ich kann ganz klar die Reifenabdrücke erkennen. Selbst die Borkenkäfer sind vor Angst gestorben


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. November 2019)

Du meinst, das waren diese @Fettbiker ?!?


----------



## Waschbaer (30. November 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder, was selbst 1 Gräwwl so alles anrichtet.....?
> Anhang anzeigen 944992


Das ist schon wieder nicht im Siebengebirge. 









						Flandernschlachten – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Alles Fake News.


----------



## RoDeBo (30. November 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Auf meinen Touren im Herbst ist mir aufgefallen, dass fast alle Hunde ohne Leinen unterwegs waren (im Sommer mehr an der Leine). Interessanterweise sagten sowohl der Förster als auch die Leute beim VVS, dass Hunde das viel größere Problem als Mountainbiker seien. Es gibt wohl nur leider ein paar Leute im Forst & VVS, die eine PR Kampagne gegen uns führen.
> Ich bin inzwischen soweit, dass ich mich bei den Leuten mit freilaufenden Hunden bedanke, wenn sie ihre Hunde festhalten bei meiner Vorbeifahrt


Da bedanke ich mich aber auch...ist immerhin gut fürs friedliche miteinander!


----------



## Curtis_Newton (15. Dezember 2019)

Sollte ich mich besser bei der Gemeinde entschuldigen, für die Schäden die ich heute angerichtet habe??


----------



## davez (15. Dezember 2019)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 951560
> 
> Sollte ich mich besser bei der Gemeinde entschuldigen, für die Schäden die ich heute angerichtet habe??


Immer diese Mountainbiker mit ihren fetten Reifen. Ganze Schneisen schlagen die durch den Wald. Und Deinetwegen bin ich ganz voller Matsch heute - schäm Dich alle Wege im 7G zu zerstören. 
Off-topic. Heute wieder fast alle Hunde ohne Leine und Spaziergänger quer durch den Wald am Laufen... Waren bestimmt Mountainbiker beim Scouten neuer Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppes (18. Dezember 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> @Hoppes Leider hab ich den Post auf FB nicht finden können, hast du vielleicht noch ein Datum oder gar weitere Quelle? Dank dir für das Teilen dieser ... ich finde keine Worte!



Sorry! Jetzt erst gesehen. Aus der Gruppe "du kommst aus Bad Honnef wenn" vom 14.11. 
Kann ich leider nicht teilen da nicht auf öffentlich.
Hat wohl jemand aus deren Zeitschrift/Infoblatt rauskopiert. Hab es nur so übernommen.


----------



## Black-Under (7. Januar 2020)

Jetzt sind wir sogar Schuld, dass die Wildschweine in die Gärten kommen:









						Nur Zäune helfen: Wildschweine dringen im Siebengebirge in Siedlungen vor
					

Immer häufiger macht sich Schwarzwild über Gärten in Siedlungen her, denn die Population im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis ist groß. Und obwohl die Tiere normalerweise Menschen meiden, treffen Frühaufsteher sie mitunter sogar auf der Straße.




					www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de


----------



## RoDeBo (7. Januar 2020)

Ich bin ja schon mal ganz beruhigt, dass die dringend notwendigen Baumfällaktionen mit schwerstem Gerät die Tiere nicht stören sondern nur die Schadgruppen, die wir schon lange beobachten und hoffentlich bald aus dem 7GB vertrieben haben!


----------



## Black-Under (7. Januar 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon mal ganz beruhigt, dass die dringend notwendigen Baumfällaktionen mit schwerstem Gerät die Tiere nicht stören sondern nur die Schadgruppen, die wir schon lange beobachten und hoffentlich bald aus dem 7GB vertrieben haben!


zumal die Säue die ich im Wald schon öfters gesehen habe kaum Notiz von mir nehmen und wenn kommen die Viecher eher näher.
Der Jagddruck und die falsche Jagd ist es die die Wildschweine aus den Wäldern scheucht.


----------



## sibu (7. Januar 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> zumal die Säue die ich im Wald schon öfters gesehen habe kaum Notiz von mir nehmen und wenn kommen die Viecher eher näher.


Auf dem Rad kommt man den Wildschweinen, Rehen und anderem Getier inzwischen erstaunlich nahe. Wenn die sich nicht in die Enge getrieben fühlen, bleiben Rehe auch schon mal in 2 m Entfernung stehen. Auch Dachs und Hase bleiben manchmal am Wegesrand sitzen. Bei Wildschweinen habe ich mich nicht so dicht vorbeigetraut, sondern gewartet, bis sie von dannen gezogen sind. Hirsche sind deutlich scheuer. Die sind weg, sobald sie Sichtkontakt haben oder Witterung aufnehmen.


> Der Jagddruck und die falsche Jagd ist es die die Wildschweine aus den Wäldern scheucht.


Die Ergebnissen der letzten Treibjagden passen eher zur Unruhe der Forstarbeiten: Im Herbst 2017 waren es im südlichen Siebengebirge noch über 70 Wildschweine und viel Beifang. Im anschließenden Winter gab es vor der Jagd schon größere Holzeinschläge, entsprechend war das Ergebnis (unter 20). Seit dem Sommer höre ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit fast jeden Morgen die Kettensägen, was sich diesen Winter (Dezember 2019) ebenfalls im Jagdergebnis widerspiegelt. Auf der benachbarten Rheinland-Pfälzer Seite ist hauptsächlich weiter oben am Asberg gerodet worden, rund um das Auge Gottes ist es noch verhältnismäßig ruhig. Dort war die Strecke bei der fast gleichzeitig durchgeführten Treibjagd im Dezember 2019 dreimal so groß, wie auf der anderen Seite der Landesgrenze. 

Wobei in den alten, verwilderten ehemaligen Wein- und Obstgärten das Wild durchaus rausgetrieben werden dürfte, nur schießen kann man in Ortsnähe halt nicht, sondern muss warten, bis die Tiere weit genug vom der Bebauung weg sind.


----------



## Derwinter08 (7. Januar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Auf dem Rad kommt man den Wildschweinen, Rehen und anderem Getier inzwischen erstaunlich nahe. Wenn die sich nicht in die Enge getrieben fühlen, bleiben Rehe auch schon mal in 2 m Entfernung stehen. Auch Dachs und Hase bleiben manchmal am Wegesrand sitzen. Bei Wildschweinen habe ich mich nicht so dicht vorbeigetraut, sondern gewartet, bis sie von dannen gezogen sind. Hirsche sind deutlich scheuer. Die sind weg, sobald sie Sichtkontakt haben oder Witterung aufnehmen.
> 
> Die Ergebnissen der letzten Treibjagden passen eher zur Unruhe der Forstarbeiten: Im Herbst 2017 waren es im südlichen Siebengebirge noch über 70 Wildschweine und viel Beifang. Im anschließenden Winter gab es vor der Jagd schon größere Holzeinschläge, entsprechend war das Ergebnis (unter 20). Seit dem Sommer höre ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit fast jeden Morgen die Kettensägen, was sich diesen Winter (Dezember 2019) ebenfalls im Jagdergebnis widerspiegelt. Auf der benachbarten Rheinland-Pfälzer Seite ist hauptsächlich weiter oben am Asberg gerodet worden, rund um das Auge Gottes ist es noch verhältnismäßig ruhig. Dort war die Strecke bei der fast gleichzeitig durchgeführten Treibjagd im Dezember 2019 dreimal so groß, wie auf der anderen Seite der Landesgrenze.
> 
> Wobei in den alten, verwilderten ehemaligen Wein- und Obstgärten das Wild durchaus rausgetrieben werden dürfte, nur schießen kann man in Ortsnähe halt nicht, sondern muss warten, bis die Tiere weit genug vom der Bebauung weg sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derwinter08 (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo , woher hat’s du die Informationen bezüglich der Strecken von den Jagdten ?


----------



## davez (7. Januar 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir sogar Schuld, dass die Wildschweine in die Gärten kommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ein Unsinn, Wildschweine sind Kulturfolger. Das hätte der Praktikant des Generalanzeigers mit einer Google Suche finden können. 

"Natürlich sind es nicht diese Exoten, die einigen als Plage gelten, sondern mit Rotfuchs, Wildschwein, Waschbär und Steinmarder Kulturfolger, die sich den Lebensbedingungen in der Stadt hervorragend angepasst haben."

"Für den urbanen Raum als neue Heimat haben diese sich aus den verschiedensten Gründen entschieden, die alle etwas mit menschlichen Einflüssen zu tun haben. Zum Beispiel mit der Holzwirtschaft: Wildschweine lieben Eicheln und Bucheckern, mit eintönigen Fichtenwäldern können sie nichts anfangen. Nehmen diese zu, beginnen die Schwarzkittel auszuwandern, auch in besiedelte Gebiete. Und in den verbliebenen Mischwäldern stehen sie sich buchstäblich auf den Pfoten, denn in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten konnten sie sich prächtig vermehren, denn Nutzpflanzen wie Mais oder Raps bieten den Wildschweinen immer mehr Nahrung."

Quelle: https://www.bund-berlin.de/themen/stadtnatur/biologische-vielfalt/wildtiere-in-der-stadt/


----------



## sibu (7. Januar 2020)

Derwinter08 schrieb:


> Hallo , woher hat’s du die Informationen bezüglich der Strecken von den Jagdten ?


Die Strecken waren im Lokalteil Siebengebirge des General-Anzeigers (2019 nur in der gedruckten Version).


----------



## davez (7. Januar 2020)

Derwinter08 schrieb:


> Hallo , woher hat’s du die Informationen bezüglich der Strecken von den Jagdten ?


Bist Du vom Forst oder dem Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge - ich tippe auf eines von beiden


----------



## davez (7. Januar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Ergebnissen der letzten Treibjagden passen eher zur Unruhe der Forstarbeiten: Im Herbst 2017 waren es im südlichen Siebengebirge noch über 70 Wildschweine und viel Beifang. Im anschließenden Winter gab es vor der Jagd schon größere Holzeinschläge, entsprechend war das Ergebnis (unter 20). Seit dem Sommer höre ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit fast jeden Morgen die Kettensägen, was sich diesen Winter (Dezember 2019) ebenfalls im Jagdergebnis widerspiegelt. Auf der benachbarten Rheinland-Pfälzer Seite ist hauptsächlich weiter oben am Asberg gerodet worden, rund um das Auge Gottes ist es noch verhältnismäßig ruhig. Dort war die Strecke bei der fast gleichzeitig durchgeführten Treibjagd im Dezember 2019 dreimal so groß, wie auf der anderen Seite der Landesgrenze.


Ist doch sonnenklar, auch an der geringern Strecke müssen (!) die Mountainbiker Schuld sein. Die Wildschweine sind durch den Kontakt mit den Mountainbikern in ihrer Lauf- und Reaktionsfähigkeit so geschult worden, dass die Jäger einfach keine Chance mehr habe   Und zudem haben sie sich die Sprungtechniken abgeschaut, so dass die Jäger die Laufwege der Wildschweine nicht mehr antizipieren können. Völlig plausibel; bin gespannt wann der Forst einen entsprechenden Artikel in der Zeitschrift des Verschönerungsvereins für das Siebengebirge veröffentlicht oder die Praktikanten des Generalanzeigers die Story aufgreifen


----------



## Derwinter08 (7. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Bist Du vom Forst oder dem Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge - ich tippe auf eines von beiden


----------



## Derwinter08 (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo , weder noch . Ich bin einfach nur dies bezüglich interessiert. Dazu waren die Strecken wie oben genannt  in der Print Version und nicht in der Online Version ,welche hier mit einem link geteilt wurde .


----------



## sibu (8. Januar 2020)

Derwinter08 schrieb:


> Dazu waren die Strecken wie oben genannt  in der Print Version und nicht in der Online Version ,welche hier mit einem link geteilt wurde .


Im verlinkten Online-Artikel aus dem Jahr 2018 ist die Strecke explizit erwähnt und damit das auch diejenigen finden, die nicht bis zu Ende lesen, Copy&Paste: "77 Wildschweine in 2017, 14 in 2018". Der Artikel 2019 war nur in der gedruckten Ausgabe. Der Forstdirektor rätselt im 2018er Artikel über die Ursachen und vermutet späten Frost im April 2018 und schlechtes Nahrungsangebot als Ursache, von Beeinträchtigungen durch Wanderer unt artverwandte Waldnutzer spricht er nicht. Für die nächste Jagd (2019) erwartetete er deutlich mehr Wild, weil es ein üppiges Nahrungsangebot gab. Das Ergebnis der Folgejagd war dann doch anders.


----------



## Schn33fraese (9. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn, Wildschweine sind Kulturfolger. Das hätte der Praktikant des Generalanzeigers mit einer Google Suche finden können.




Stimmt. Das machen die Tiere auch nicht erst seit neuestem, das war schon so als ich Kind war und das ist jetzt wirklich schon eine Weile her. Im Ort in dem ich aufgewachsen bin, hatte jemand sogar ein riesiges Gelände umzäunt und dort Wildschweine gehalten. Die dicken Keiler haben die Zäune im Zweifelsfall nur sehr bedingt interessiert, die Säue sind jedes Jahr ausgebrochen .
Dazu kamen und kommen noch die in Freiheit lebennden Tiere. Man müsste denen eine Adresse und Steuernummer verpassen, dann könnte man die auch rechtlich belangen wenn sie wieder Gärten umgraben. DAS wäre eine deutsche Lösung.

Edit: Der Wildschweinhalter aus meiner Kindheit war übrigens auch Jäger, der wusste schon was für Tiere er da hält und der Zaun war nicht nur morsches Holz und Hasendraht.
Ist doch schön auch große Tiere zu haben, sieht nur leider nicht jeder so, siehe Wisentherde im Siegerland...


----------



## sibu (9. Januar 2020)

Von den Wildschweinen zurück zu den Waldarbeitern: Die Weihnachtspause ist vorbei, seit gestern höre ich wieder die Kettensäge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (9. Januar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Von den Wildschweinen zurück zu den Waldarbeitern: Die Weihnachtspause ist vorbei, seit gestern höre ich wieder die Kettensäge.


Letztes Wochenende waren schon wieder Privatleute mit Kettensäge und Traktor unterwegs um Holz zu zerkleinern und aus dem Wald zu holen. Ich sah einen mit Traktor aus einem Wanderweg kommen, der für Räder gesperrt ist   Es ist so lächerlich, was im 7G veranstaltet wird. Die Waldbauern wüten und den Mountainbikern wird Zerstörung der Wege vorgeworfen.


----------



## talybont (15. Januar 2020)

Wann werden die Schwarzkittel endlich dann bejagt, wenn sie unterwegs sind: nämlich nachts? Nachtsichtgerät raus und Peng!
ABER NEIN! Lieber auf sinnlosen Traditionen beharren und die Wölfe überall über ihren eigenen Haufen schiessen! Das ist wenigstens waidmänisch!

GA, ich muss ? ?


----------



## davez (15. Januar 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Wann werden die Schwarzkittel endlich dann bejagt, wenn sie unterwegs sind: nämlich nachts? Nachtsichtgerät raus und Peng!
> ABER NEIN! Lieber auf sinnlosen Traditionen beharren und die Wölfe überall über ihren eigenen Haufen schiessen! Das ist wenigstens waidmänisch!
> 
> GA, ich muss ? ?


Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Tradition liegt. Der Gesetzgeber schiebt dem einen Riegel vor. Ich glaube die Bejagung von Schwarzwild mit Schusswaffe ist in Stadtnähe nicht die Lösung.
Schwarzwild ist bei Jägern alles andere als beliebt. Die Jagdpächter müssen für die Schäden auf den gepachteten Flächen durch das Schwarzwild aufkommen. Säht z.B. ein Landwirt Mais aus und eine Rotte Sauen zieht danach durch das Feld, muss der Jagdpächter dem Landwirt die Kosten für die Nachsaat zahlen. Da können sehr schnell 4 bis 5 stellige Beträge über das Jahr zusammen kommen. Eine intensivere Bejagung der Sauen ist mit Sicherheit im Interesse der allermeisten Jäger (Pächter).
Sauen sind insbesondere in Stadtnähe ein Problem. 
Ich war sowohl als Treiber als auch Jäger viele Male auf Drück- und Treibjagden. Einige der Schützen dürften noch nicht einmal mehr Auto fahren (aufgrund der körperlichen Einschränkungen durch das Alter). Das macht einen schon nervös, wenn man in der Nähe steht und weiss, dass die mit scharfer Munition schießen. Und jetzt stell Dir diese Protagonisten mal als Jäger in unmittelbarer Nähe von Wohnhäuseren vor ?

Tatsächlich ist es unfassbar, dass die Bejagung von Wölfen erleichtert worden ist und auch in keinster Weise nachvollziehbar


----------



## sibu (15. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Einige der Schützen dürften noch nicht einmal mehr Auto fahren (aufgrund der körperlichen Einschränkungen durch das Alter).


Manche der hiesigen Jäger schaffen gerade mal den Fußweg vom SUV zum Hochsitz, mehr geht nicht mehr. Wie sollen die ein angeschossenes Wildschwein aufspüren, dass sich mit letzter Kraft noch ins Unterholz zurückzieht. 

Immerhin lassen die Jäger dann auf dem Rückweg von der Pirsch ihren Hunden etwas Bewegung zukommen, indem sie sie hinter dem Auto herlaufen lassen.


----------



## 123GT (21. Januar 2020)

Wir haben bei uns in der Straße seit 1 Woche neue Nachbarn in einem verwilderten Grundstück: 2 oder 3 Sauen mit Nachwuchs. 
Und keiner kann/darf sie vertreiben ?
Dafür verwüsten sie die Gärten schlimmer als jedes MTB!


----------



## davez (21. Januar 2020)

123GT schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns in der Straße seit 1 Woche neue Nachbarn in einem verwilderten Grundstück: 2 oder 3 Sauen mit Nachwuchs.
> Und keiner kann/darf sie vertreiben ?
> Dafür verwüsten sie die Gärten schlimmer als jedes MTB!


Ja, das ist das Problem. Bejagung geht nur im Außenbereich (außerhalb der befriedeten Bezirke - also wo keine Menschen wohnen). Ggf. mal bei der unteren Jagdbehörde eine Anfrage stellen, die können m.W. das Thema Ausnahmegenehmigung anstoßen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was dafür die Voraussetzungen sind.


----------



## davez (21. Januar 2020)

Das sollte man an den 7G Verein und das zuständige Forstamt schicken....
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/mtb-vs-wald-peter-wohlleben/


----------



## RoDeBo (22. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Das sollte man an den 7G Verein und das zuständige Forstamt schicken....
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/mtb-vs-wald-peter-wohlleben/


...der ist - glaube ich  - aber in den entsprechenden Kreisen auch nicht als Instanz gesehen sondern eher als "Esoteriker " oder so...


----------



## MDubiedMTB (26. Januar 2020)

Heute bei einer Fahrt in meinem heimischen Revier festgestellt, dass massiv mit Maschinen gerodet wurde und dies auch im Bereich eines trails auf dem die örtliche Mtb Jugend sich ein paar Kicker gebaut hatte. Später hatte ich dann ein kurzes Gespräch mit einem lokalen Jäger. Der zuständige Förster habe die gefällte Bäume absichtlich überall so fallen lassen, dass die trails unbefahrbar würden. Außerdem kontrolliere dieser nun andere trails in dem Bereich mittels Wildkammera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2020)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Heute bei einer Fahrt in meinem heimischen Revier festgestellt, dass massiv mit Maschinen gerodet wurde und dies auch im Bereich eines trails auf dem die örtliche Mtb Jugend sich ein paar Kicker gebaut hatte. Später hatte ich dann ein kurzes Gespräch mit einem lokalen Jäger. Der zuständige Förster habe die gefällte Bäume absichtlich überall so fallen lassen, dass die trails unbefahrbar würden. Außerdem kontrolliere dieser nun andere trails in dem Bereich mittels Wildkammera.


Kannst du per PN Mal genauer sagen wo es dazu gekommen ist? Vermute doch Mal schwer Mal wieder im Einzugsbereich des VVS


----------



## davez (27. Januar 2020)

Heute am Milchhäuschen - 10 PKWs (Kennzeichen aus AK, K, BN und SU) und dann das Beste. Unterhalb des Hauses des Siebengebirgsvereins an der Margarethenhöhe stand ein PKW aus K und die Insassen schraubten mit Werkzeug an der Schranke. Als ich sie ansprach, meinten sie, sie kämen vom Milchhäusschen und man habe ihnen gesagt hier entlang zu fahren. Tatsächlich schafften sie es mit Werkzeug das Schloss zu entfernen. Von den vielen unangeleinten Hunden, die ich heute sah spreche ich schon gar nicht mehr. Auch nicht davon, dass die Halter die Hunde durch Stockwürfe animierten rechts und links möglichst weit in den Wald zu laufen. Es ist ein totaler Witz zu behaupten, die MTBs seien das größte Problem im 7G.


----------



## talybont (27. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Heute am Milchhäuschen - 10 PKWs (Kennzeichen aus AK, K, BN und SU) und dann das Beste. Unterhalb des Hauses des Siebengebirgsvereins an der Margarethenhöhe stand ein PKW aus K und die Insassen schraubten mit Werkzeug an der Schranke. Als ich sie ansprach, meinten sie, sie kämen vom Milchhäusschen und man habe ihnen gesagt hier entlang zu fahren. Tatsächlich schafften sie es mit Werkzeug das Schloss zu entfernen. Von den vielen unangeleinten Hunden, die ich heute sah spreche ich schon gar nicht mehr. Auch nicht davon, dass die Halter die Hunde durch Stockwürfe animierten rechts und links möglichst weit in den Wald zu laufen. Es ist ein totaler Witz zu behaupten, die MTBs seien das größte Problem im 7G.


Und was haben die da mit den Autos gemacht? Kuchen geliefert?

Das mit den Hunden ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge. Bin ja selbst mit Hunden aufgewachsen, aber heute werden die Viecher total vermenschlicht, sind Kinderersatz und dürfen alles....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2020)

Frei nach Peter Fox:"Jeder hat nen Köter aber keinen zum quatschen!"


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Januar 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Bin ja selbst mit Hunden aufgewachsen, aber heute werden die Viecher total vermenschlicht, sind Kinderersatz und dürfen alles....


Japp vor allem die von Schülern genutzten Fußwege hier bei uns voll Kacken (der hund an sich kann natürlich nix dafür), und die dämlichen Besitzer interessiert es einen scheiß! Der erste den ich erwische wird sich wundern...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2020)

Am besten sind die die ihr Hundekacke per Kackbeutel in den Wald werfen weil sie zu faul sind den Büggel bis zum nächsten Abfalleimer zu trage. Warte schon das ich einen dabei erwische der wird sich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (28. Januar 2020)

Haben bei uns um die Ecke einen Schrebergarten, wo ich oft mit den Kindern durchlaufe. Auf 500 m Strecke habe ich schon über 10 Haufen mitten auf dem Weg (oder leicht außermittig) gezählt. Wir sind auch schon öfters reingetappt oder durchgefahren, weil man seine Augen nicht überall haben kann.

Mein Vorschlag an die Politik: Hundesteuer um den Faktor 25 erhöhen! Dann hört der Quatsch von alleine auf (und es gibt auch keine Zwangshaltungen in viel zu kleinen Wohnungen mehr. Ausserdem: je weniger Geld in der Tasche, desto mehr Hunde werden gehalten).

Warum soll das dann im 7GB besser sein? Bei meinen Elten in Hühnerberg kannst Du auch nicht am Sportplatz vorbei nach Eudenbach laufen und die Kinder einfach rennen lassen. Da ist alles vollgeschissen!


----------



## Curtis_Newton (30. Januar 2020)

Am Wochenende war ich bei uns in der Eifel mit dem "Boden-Verdichtungs-Verein-Eifel" unterwegs. Tolle Tour




Den gibt es ja auch im 7g. BVVS


----------



## dopero (30. Januar 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag an die Politik: Hundesteuer um den Faktor 25 erhöhen! Dann hört der Quatsch von alleine auf (und es gibt auch keine Zwangshaltungen in viel zu kleinen Wohnungen mehr. Ausserdem: je weniger Geld in der Tasche, desto mehr Hunde werden gehalten).


Das wird nichts bringen, denn genügend sind der Meinung: "Mein Hund darf das, ich zahle ja schließlich Hundesteuer".


----------



## Trekki (30. Januar 2020)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Der zuständige Förster habe die gefällte Bäume absichtlich überall so fallen lassen, dass die trails unbefahrbar würden. Außerdem kontrolliere dieser nun andere trails in dem Bereich mittels Wildkammera.


Kannst Du hierzu etwas nähere Infos geben? Ort / Name von dem Förster / Datum von dem Ereignis
Falls im 7GB: ist dies im Wegeplan enthalten?

Antwort auch gerne als PN an mich.


----------



## davez (30. Januar 2020)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Heute bei einer Fahrt in meinem heimischen Revier festgestellt, dass massiv mit Maschinen gerodet wurde und dies auch im Bereich eines trails auf dem die örtliche Mtb Jugend sich ein paar Kicker gebaut hatte. Später hatte ich dann ein kurzes Gespräch mit einem lokalen Jäger. Der zuständige Förster habe die gefällte Bäume absichtlich überall so fallen lassen, dass die trails unbefahrbar würden. Außerdem kontrolliere dieser nun andere trails in dem Bereich mittels Wildkammera.


*Nicht einschüchtern lassen, Anzeige erstatten, wenn Ihr Kameras seht!*

https://www.ldi.nrw.de/mainmenu_Dat...erwachung/Inhalt/Wildkameras/Wildkameras1.pdf
Der Einsatz von Videotechnik macht mittlerweile auch vor dem Wald keinen Halt mehr. In Wäldern werden vereinzelt so genannte Wild-bzw. Tierbeobachtungs-kameras mit der Begründung eingesetzt, den Tierbestand erheben und überwachen zu wollen oder effizienter jagen zu können.In Nordrhein-Westfalen sind Waldflächen grundsätzlich öffentlich frei zugängliche Bereiche (Ausnahme: zum Beispiel Schonungen). Die Zulässigkeit einer Videobeobachtung und Videoaufzeichnung richtet sich daher nach § 6bBundes-datenschutzgesetz (BDSG), soweit bei dieser Überwachung personenbezogene (Bild-) Daten erhoben und verarbeitet werden. Für den Einsatz von optisch-elektronischen Einrichtungen können berechtigte Interessen sprechen (§ 6b Abs. 1 Nr. 3 BDSG). Als Ausnahmetatbestand ist diese Befugnisnorm jedoch eng auszulegen. *Der Einsatz von Videotechnik zur Förderung allgemeiner Jagdinteressen scheidet daher aus.* Es müssen vielmehr darüber hinausgehende besondere Zwecke verfolgt werden, damit der Einsatz von Wild-bzw. Tierbeobachtungskameras in Betracht kommen kann. Hier sind insbesondere *wissenschaftliche Zwecke* denkbar, da das BDSG die Berechtigung des Interesses institutionalisierter Forschungseinrichtungen, bestimmte wissenschaftliche Forschungsprojekte durchzuführen und zu diesem konkreten Zweck –soweit erforderlich –personenbezogene Daten zu verarbeiten, in verschiedenen Regelungszusammenhängen anerkennt (zum Beispiel § 40 BDSG). Dieses berechtigte Interesse kann deshalb auch im Rahmen des § 6b Abs. 1 Nr. 3, Abs. 3 BDSG Berücksichtigung finden. Dann müssen allerdings folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein: Es muss sich um eine *institutionalisierte Forschungseinrichtung* handeln, und die personenscharfe Videoüberwachung muss zur Durchführung eines konkreten wissenschaftlichen Projekts erforderlich sein.

*Die Erforderlichkeit der Erhebung personenbezogener Daten ist in jedem Einzelfall im Vorfeld der Maßnahme eingehend zu prüfen*. Möglicherweise kann es zum Erreichen des Beobachtungszwecks bereits genügen, (personen-) unscharfe Aufnahmen anzufertigen, die nur schemenhaft die Umrisse von Objekten erfassen. In diesem Zusammenhang ist ferner stets zu prüfen, ob im Hinblick auf die Tages-und/oder Jahreszeit nur ein temporärer Betrieb der Kameras ausreichend ist. Falls eine personenscharfe Kameraeinstellung zur Wahrnehmung berechtigter Interessen für konkret festgelegte Zwecke nach den vorgenannten Anforderungen ausnahmsweise erforderlich sein sollte, sind bei der Entscheidung über den Einsatz von Wild-bzw. Tierbeobachtungskameras allerdings *stets die schutzwürdigen Interessen der Waldbesucherinnen und -besucher zu berücksichtigen*. Letztere suchen den Wald insbesondere zur Erholung, Entspannung und auch zu sportlichen Zwecken auf. Da sich Menschen im Wald typischerweise länger aufhalten und dort die freie Entfaltung ihrer Persönlichkeit im Vordergrund steht, ist der mit einer Videoüberwachung einhergehende Eingriff in ihr Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung besonders schwerwiegend. Einer Erfassung von Waldwegen mit Wild-bzw. Tierbeobachtungskameras stehen daher in aller Regel überwiegende schutzwürdige Interessen der Waldbesucherinnen und -besucher entgegen. Da diese Personen den Wald aber grundsätzlich auch abseits der Waldwege benutzen dürfen, unterliegt ebenfalls in den übrigen frei zugänglichen Waldbereichen der Einsatz von Videotechnik strengen Anforderungen. In hinreichender Entfernung zu den Waldwegen kann ihr punktueller Betrieb (insbesondere an so genannten Kirrungen) im Einzelfall datenschutzrechtlich hingenommen werden, wenn sie dort beispielsweise in *Hüfthöhe angebracht sowie mit Neigung zum Boden ausgerichtet sind und nur den unmittelbaren Nahbereich erfassen*. Gemäß § 6 Abs. 2 BDSG muss auch beim Einsatz von Wild-bzw. Tierbeobach-tungskameras auf den Umstand der Videobeobachtung sowie auf die verant-wortliche Stelle hingewiesen werden (vgl. im Einzelnen unter E.I.). *Es sind daher innerhalb des Waldes Schilder anzubringen*, die aufgrund ihrer Anzahl und
Anordnung für die Waldbesucherinnen und -besucher erkennen lassen, welche Bereiche des Waldes überwacht werden. Da ein Betrieb der Kameras ausschließlich zum Zwecke der Wild-bzw. Tierbe-obachtung in Betracht kommen kann, sind* durch Zufall erhobene Bilddaten von Waldbesucherinnen und –besuchern unverzüglich wieder zu löschen*.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Am besten sind die die ihr Hundekacke per Kackbeutel in den Wald werfen weil sie zu faul sind den Büggel bis zum nächsten Abfalleimer zu trage. Warte schon das ich einen dabei erwische der wird sich freuen


Haustüre Zeitung drumm Streichholz?


----------



## sibu (30. Januar 2020)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war ich bei uns in der Eifel mit dem "Boden-Verdichtungs-Verein-Eifel" unterwegs. Tolle Tour
> Den gibt es ja auch im 7g. BVVS


Wir sind im Siebengebirge da schon eine Stufe weiter. Der Parkplatz Servatius oben an der Schmelztalstraße mit 8 Container-LKW komplett gefüllt, die sogar noch bei Flutlicht mit Holz beladen wurden. Das geht jetzt vermutlich nach Übersee. China hat großen Holzbedarf


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Januar 2020)

Alles Ford-roden, dann bleibt wenigstens genügend Platz für neue Pumptracks für den Nachwuchs....die Kinder.....unsere Zukunft.......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wir sind im Siebengebirge da schon eine Stufe weiter. Der Parkplatz Servatius oben an der Schmelztalstraße mit 8 Container-LKW komplett gefüllt, die sogar noch bei Flutlicht mit Holz beladen wurden. Das geht jetzt vermutlich nach Übersee. China hat großen Holzbedarf



Glaub das geht gar nicht so weit weg ....






						Holz-Streit um 120 Millionen Euro geht in die nächste Runde
					

Das Land NRW hatte vor Gericht erreicht, dass es für einen nicht eingehaltenen Holzliefervertrag keinen Schadenersatz an die Firma Klausner zahlen muss.




					www.wiwo.de
				






MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Heute bei einer Fahrt in meinem heimischen Revier festgestellt, dass massiv mit Maschinen gerodet wurde und dies auch im Bereich eines trails auf dem die örtliche Mtb Jugend sich ein paar Kicker gebaut hatte. Später hatte ich dann ein kurzes Gespräch mit einem lokalen Jäger. Der zuständige Förster habe die gefällte Bäume absichtlich überall so fallen lassen, dass die trails unbefahrbar würden. Außerdem kontrolliere dieser nun andere trails in dem Bereich mittels Wildkammera.



Das hat man vor zwei Jahren bei uns an einem Spot für die Kids auch gemacht. Hat man sogar offen in der Presse zugegeben das man dort 50 Bäume in die Strecken gefällt hat. Diese waren natürlich nicht mehr gesund weil die Erdarbeiten von den Kids ja natürlich das Wurzelwerk geschädigt hatten.  Man hat vorher sogar noch mit nem Minibagger kräftig Erde bewegt damit auch ja niemand mehr dort fahren kann. Gebracht hat das nichts, auch viele kleine Schaufeln haben i.l. der letzten zwei Jahre dort wieder etwas fahrbares entstehen lassen. Das zeigt ja klar und deutlich das der Bedarf da ist. Und unsere Politiker würden gut dran tun dem Wähler der Zukunft Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen statt immer nur verbote zu erlassen !


----------



## sibu (31. Januar 2020)

Heute morgen haben die Jäger eine neue Treibjagd versucht, nachdem die letze praktisch erfolglos war. Das das heute nichts wird, aber ich gestern schon gesehen. Heute Morgen auf dem Stellweg:







@schraeg ch habe mit den Jungs gesprochen: Mit dem Containerlaster geht das Holz nach Antwerpen und von dort mit dem Schiff nach China. Dort sucht man händeringend Bauholz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (31. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das zeigt ja klar und deutlich das der Bedarf da ist. Und unsere Politiker würden gut dran tun dem Wähler der Zukunft Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen statt immer nur verbote zu erlassen !


Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen: In den Wäldern im öffentlichen Besitz sollen gefälligst - wie in anderen Ländern - die Forstbehörden gemeinsam mit den Landesbetrieben Forst dafür sorgen, dass der Wald seiner gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Erholungsfunktion gemäß genutzt werden kann. Dazu gehört auch der Erhalt oder die Anlage naturnaher Wege für alle Nutzergruppen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Heute morgen haben die Jäger eine neue Treibjagd versucht, nachdem die letze praktisch erfolglos war. Das das heute nichts wird, aber ich gestern schon gesehen. Heute Morgen auf dem Stellweg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann geben wir ja mal eine invasive Art nach China ab statt umgekehrt ... kennen die schon den Borkenkäfer ?


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2020)

Ich wünsche mir das Walmart das 7GB kauft!


----------



## MDubiedMTB (2. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Glaub das geht gar nicht so weit weg ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das liegt im Nord-Westen des Siebengebirges. Hier ein paar Impressionen


----------



## MDubiedMTB (2. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> *Nicht einschüchtern lassen, Anzeige erstatten, wenn Ihr Kameras seht!*
> 
> https://www.ldi.nrw.de/mainmenu_Dat...erwachung/Inhalt/Wildkameras/Wildkameras1.pdf
> Der Einsatz von Videotechnik macht mittlerweile auch vor dem Wald keinen Halt mehr. In Wäldern werden vereinzelt so genannte Wild-bzw. Tierbeobachtungs-kameras mit der Begründung eingesetzt, den Tierbestand erheben und überwachen zu wollen oder effizienter jagen zu können.In Nordrhein-Westfalen sind Waldflächen grundsätzlich öffentlich frei zugängliche Bereiche (Ausnahme: zum Beispiel Schonungen). Die Zulässigkeit einer Videobeobachtung und Videoaufzeichnung richtet sich daher nach § 6bBundes-datenschutzgesetz (BDSG), soweit bei dieser Überwachung personenbezogene (Bild-) Daten erhoben und verarbeitet werden. Für den Einsatz von optisch-elektronischen Einrichtungen können berechtigte Interessen sprechen (§ 6b Abs. 1 Nr. 3 BDSG). Als Ausnahmetatbestand ist diese Befugnisnorm jedoch eng auszulegen. *Der Einsatz von Videotechnik zur Förderung allgemeiner Jagdinteressen scheidet daher aus.* Es müssen vielmehr darüber hinausgehende besondere Zwecke verfolgt werden, damit der Einsatz von Wild-bzw. Tierbeobachtungskameras in Betracht kommen kann. Hier sind insbesondere *wissenschaftliche Zwecke* denkbar, da das BDSG die Berechtigung des Interesses institutionalisierter Forschungseinrichtungen, bestimmte wissenschaftliche Forschungsprojekte durchzuführen und zu diesem konkreten Zweck –soweit erforderlich –personenbezogene Daten zu verarbeiten, in verschiedenen Regelungszusammenhängen anerkennt (zum Beispiel § 40 BDSG). Dieses berechtigte Interesse kann deshalb auch im Rahmen des § 6b Abs. 1 Nr. 3, Abs. 3 BDSG Berücksichtigung finden. Dann müssen allerdings folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein: Es muss sich um eine *institutionalisierte Forschungseinrichtung* handeln, und die personenscharfe Videoüberwachung muss zur Durchführung eines konkreten wissenschaftlichen Projekts erforderlich sein.
> ...


Ja, ist Quatsch. Bin da ein wenig vom Fach. Dürfte in unzulässig und unverwertbar sein. Frage ist hier schon in welchem Verfahren das verwertet werden sollte.


----------



## talybont (4. Februar 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Das wird nichts bringen, denn genügend sind der Meinung: "Mein Hund darf das, ich zahle ja schließlich Hundesteuer".


Dann werden sich aber viele keinen Köter mehr leisten (können) und zumindest das eine Problem wird reduziert!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Dann werden sich aber viele keinen Köter mehr leisten (können) und zumindest das eine Problem wird reduziert!


Ja bitte! Hier liegen aktuell auf 100m Schulweg gut 20 Hinterlassenschaften von Kötern... und ja ich weiß die können nix dafür, das sind die Halter die nur scheiße im Kopf haben!


----------



## Schn33fraese (5. Februar 2020)

Das geht ja noch, ich habe letztens eine Hundebesitzer erwischt, als er seie Töle bei uns abends auf dem Spielplatz ! gassi geführt hat. Natürlich wollte er nichts wegmachen, erst nach Androhung von Foto und juristischen Konsequenzen hat er maulend das Häufchen eingesackt. Ich gebe offen zu, ich bin überhaut kein Fan von Hunden, aber ich freue mich über jeden kompetenten Hundebesitzer, der sein Tier gut erzogen hat. Ist halt leider nicht selbstverständlich, sondern eher eine Seltenheit.


----------



## sibu (5. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja bitte! Hier liegen aktuell auf 100m Schulweg gut 20 Hinterlassenschaften von Kötern... und ja ich weiß die können nix dafür, das sind die Halter die nur scheiße im Kopf haben!


Im letzten Halbjahr wurden die Hundehaufen auf den Wegen von Honnef ins Siebengebirge mit Neonfarben angesprüht. Das war schon überraschend, wie stark die alten Weinbergsbrachen und Waldränder überdüngt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (13. Februar 2020)

Genau wie hier manche Hundehalter pauschalisieren, werden auch wir Biker gerne pauschalisiert. Weil es Hundehalter gibt, die die Hinterlassenschaften ihres Vierbeiners auf Gehwegen liegen lassen, heisst es nicht, dass alle Hundehalter so agieren. Wer dann nach Pauschalstrafen ruft, macht es gleich denen, die Bike-Verbote haben wollen mit der Begründung, dass es rücksichtslose Mountainbiker gibt. Also immer schön geschmeidig durch die Hose atmen und nicht mit Steinen werfen, wenn man im Glashaus wohnt ...


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Genau wie hier manche Hundehalter pauschalisieren, werden auch wir Biker gerne pauschalisiert. Weil es Hundehalter gibt, die die Hinterlassenschaften ihres Vierbeiners auf Gehwegen liegen lassen, heisst es nicht, dass alle Hundehalter so agieren. Wer dann nach Pauschalstrafen ruft, macht es gleich denen, die Bike-Verbote haben wollen mit der Begründung, dass es rücksichtslose Mountainbiker gibt. Also immer schön geschmeidig durch die Hose atmen und nicht mit Steinen werfen, wenn man im Glashaus wohnt ...


Es ruft keiner nach Pauschalstrafen, aber danach das das endlich entsprechend geahndet wird, und das so, dass es richtig richtig weh tut im Portemonnaie, das sie die Halter das das nächste Mal 2 Mal überlegen!


----------



## Splash (13. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es ruft keiner nach Pauschalstrafen, aber danach das das endlich entsprechend geahndet wird, und das so, dass es richtig richtig weh tut im Portemonnaie, das sie die Halter das das nächste Mal 2 Mal überlegen!



Mir geht das als Hundebesitzer auch auf den Keks, gerade wenn die die Hinterlassenschaften aus dem Grünstreifen bei mir vor dem Haus befördern darf. Dennoch sind Pauschalisierungen und -strafen ("Hundesteuer um den Faktor 25 erhöhen") sicher nicht der richtige Weg und auf dem gleichen Niveau, wie diejenigen, denen wir Biker ein Dorn im Auge sind. Die Möglichkeit, es zu ahnden ist übrigens gegeben (NRW mit bis zu 100€) - das könnte man um den Faktor 10 erhöhen, ohne dass es was bringt, so lange niemanden da ist, der es ahnden würde. Analog dazu kann man im 7GB an jede Trailausfahrt jemanden stellen, der die 55€ abkassiert. Halte ich es für sinnvoll - nein! Ich bin ein Freund von Leben und Leben lassen. Mein Hund kackt aber auch nicht auf Strassen oder Wege, sondern in den Wald ...


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

Bei uns gibt es sogar Hundebesitzer die meinen sie zahlen Hundesteuer also soll die Stadt ihnen einen Jahresvorrat an Beuten zur Verfügung stellen.. 
Hier ist das komischerweise sehr schubweise, teilweise einige Wochen Ruhe und dann innerhalb von Tagen wieder alles voll. Teilweise auf 5 Metern 5 Mienen... 

Hundesteuer rauf bringt nix dann melden sie ihre Hunde halt nicht mehr an... 

Gerade hier wäre es so einfach Mal ein zivil Auto vom Ordnungsamt gut zu positionieren. Und das schön öffentlich machen und die Strafe schon am obersten Ende des möglichen ansetzen... Leg übrigens im Ermessen der stadt die Grenze festzulegen, in Euskirchen z.b. wird es richtig teuer... War aktuell in den Medien..


----------



## davez (13. Februar 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Mir geht das als Hundebesitzer auch auf den Keks, gerade wenn die die Hinterlassenschaften aus dem Grünstreifen bei mir vor dem Haus befördern darf. Dennoch sind Pauschalisierungen und -strafen ("Hundesteuer um den Faktor 25 erhöhen") sicher nicht der richtige Weg und auf dem gleichen Niveau, wie diejenigen, denen wir Biker ein Dorn im Auge sind. Die Möglichkeit, es zu ahnden ist übrigens gegeben (NRW mit bis zu 100€) - das könnte man um den Faktor 10 erhöhen, ohne dass es was bringt, so lange niemanden da ist, der es ahnden würde. Analog dazu kann man im 7GB an jede Trailausfahrt jemanden stellen, der die 55€ abkassiert. Halte ich es für sinnvoll - nein! Ich bin ein Freund von Leben und Leben lassen. Mein Hund kackt aber auch nicht auf Strassen oder Wege, sondern in den Wald ...


Und hoffentlich angeleint im 7G - der allergrößte Teil der Hunde, die mir im 7G begegnen sind nicht angeleint... 
Wenn einem wirklich etwas am Hund liegt und nicht der Hund des menschenwillen gehalten wird, besitzt man als Stadtbewohner keinen Hund. Ich bin mit Hunden aufgewachsen (und bin ein großer Hundefreund). Die Vermenschlichung von Hunden kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Auch kann ich nicht verstehen, wie man ohne großen eigenen Garten in einer Stadt einen Hund halten kann. In meinen Augen ist das das Gegenteil von Tierliebe. Die armen Tiere gehören nicht in Stadtwohnungen. Außerhalb der Stadt mit ausreichend Auslauf, sieht die Welt anders aus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2020)

Die persönliche Erfahrung hat mit gezeigt das es sich bei Hunden bzw. Hundebesitzer genau konträr zu Bikern verhält.
Der grösste Teil der Hundebesitzer hat den Hund nicht im Griff, der kleineste Teil der Biker baut mist im Wald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (13. Februar 2020)

Ich bin selten am Wochenende im Siebengebirge unterwegs, sondern sehe nur die täglichen Gassigeher, die sich eher in der Nähe der Bebauung aufhalten: Es sind gefühlt 10% der Hunde, die sich manchmal daneben benehmen, von denen sind aber alle Herrchen bzw. Frauchen nicht in der Lage, die unter Kontrolle zu bringen und dann sind sie meist auch noch uneinsichtig.

Apropos Hund: Der wilde Vorvater ist in der Nachbarschaft heimisch geworden, nachdem lange Zeit alle Sichtungen als Einzelfall abgetan wurden.


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. Februar 2020)

Igendwie erinnert mich das im 7GB hier drann: Gedrängefaktor und Dichtesteß *

* aber nicht zuuuuuu ernst nehmen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich bin selten am Wochenende im Siebengebirge unterwegs, sondern sehe nur die täglichen Gassigeher, die sich eher in der Nähe der Bebauung aufhalten: Es sind gefühlt 10% der Hunde, die sich manchmal daneben benehmen, von denen sind aber alle Herrchen bzw. Frauchen nicht in der Lage, die unter Kontrolle zu bringen und dann sind sie meist auch noch uneinsichtig.
> 
> Apropos Hund: Der wilde Vorvater ist in der Nachbarschaft heimisch geworden, nachdem lange Zeit alle Sichtungen als Einzelfall abgetan wurden.



Bei uns in der Eifel fährst du zwangsläufig nicht so viel durch Bebauung, daher treffe ich sie vornehmlich im Wald und auf Feldern. 
Ich unterscheide mittlerweile in verschiedene Kategorien:

- die antiauthoritären: Der Hund läuft frei im Wald rum, darf Kaninchen nachstellen, Dachslöcher aufbuddeln oder sonstiegen Waldbewohnern nachstellen. Er tingelt von links nach rechts über den Weg. Macht man sich bemerkbar kommt der Köter oft nicht damit klar das man als Radfahrer relativ schnell nahe kommt und eine relativ grosse Erscheinung ist. Wildes rufen von Hundebesitzer bringt nichts er ist ja sowieso antiauthoritär erzogen. Irgendwann schafft es er dann doch den Hund anzuleinen und man kann gefahrlos passieren. Der Radfahrer ist der bösewicht, was erlauben zu fahren auf meine Waldweg !

- der Aggro. Von 0 auf 100 in 0,1sec. Hund sieht einen und ist direkt voll auf aggro. Da der Hundebesitzer das weiss hat er ihn eh meist angeleint. Gab wohl schon zu oft Probleme. Beim passieren fletscht bis der Sabber fliegt, Herrchen oder Frauchen haben mühe das er sie nicht samt Leine mitschleppt. Oft wird auch gleich der Waldweg verlassen und sich schon im Gebüsch oder am Baum gegen die Eskalation vorbereitet

- der Wadenbeisser: meine allerliebsten ! Unangeleint oder an der 20m Ratschenleine kläfft einen die Fusshupe schon von weitem an. Hundeführer ist das wumpe, son kleiner Hund wird schon nichts anrichten. Dann läuft einem die Fusshupe fast vors Rad, weil Leine kurz halten ist ja schlecht für die freie Entfaltung. Während dem passieren kommt der kleine Kläffer von der Seite und versucht einen in Schuh oder Knöchel zu beissen. Er hat wohl das kleine Mann Syndrom. Wenn die grossen alle so böse wären wie die kleinen gäbs keine kleinen mehr

- das hat der ja noch nie gemacht. Eiegentlich ein ganz lieber Familinhund, ein kleiner Boxer oder wie die auch imemr heissen. Nachdem er meine Schnürsenkel perforiert hatte kam der übliche SPruch: das hat der ja noch nie gemacht !

Auch ein super Erlebnis hatte ich letztes Jahr im Frühling. Ich dämmel so dahin. in 500m Entfernung kommt mir ne kurvige Frau mit Leine entgegen. Nun denke ich wo mag er sein. Er kam von hinten links aus dem Hinterhalt im vollgalopp angedampft. Ich geb Gas, Töle holt mich ein, Schnappt und verbeisst sich im Hinterrad. Das sich Hinterrad nach vorne dreht kann man sich vorstellen das das nicht gut ausging. Irgendwas hat der Beisser dann am Kiefer gehabt, einer von den Eckhauern fehlte und es kam Blut aus der Schnauze. Agressionspotenzial ging dann schlagartig auf 0 und wimmern war angesagt. Nachdem die Hundebesitzern ihren zerten Körper zu uns rüber gewuchtet hatte und mich anfing anzuschimpfen bin ich von dannen gezogen. Die hatte sie nicht alle mit verlaub.

Insgesamt hatte ich in den letzten paar Jahren so ca. 6-7 ernsthafte Vorfälle mit Hunden ( genau hält man das ja nicht nach ) also ich sach mal so einer im Jahr ist obligatorisch. Mit "Ernsthaft" meine ich versuch oder erfolgreiches Beissen. Ich denke die Hunde kommen oft einfach nicht mit der Erscheinung eines Radfahrers klar. Schnell näherndes grosses Objekt was auch imemr die da sehen. 

In der Bebauung habe ich auch wie sibu keinerlei Probleme. Warum ? Weil die meisten Hundebesitzer die da kurz an der Leine halten. Will ja keiner das sein Möpp platt gefahren wird. Wenn man mal einen in der Stadt oder im Dorf ohne Leine sieht kann man ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen das er wohl erzogen ist.

Wie gesagt, meine Erfahrungen. Wenn man andere Biker so hört decken die sich oft.

Aber ganz klar. Alle über einen Kamm Scheren gehört sich nicht. Ich begene weiterhin freundlich und optimistisch. Pauschale verbote finde ich auch nicht gut da bin ich bei @Splash Bin selber mit Hunden gross geworden und weiss auch das es eine heiden Arbeit ist einen Hund vernünftig zu erziehen und das auch bei zu behalten. Aber manchmal ... so hin und wieder ... vor allem wenn die Kinder schon wieder in die Scheisse gelatscht sind da könnt ich schon son bisschen explodieren


----------



## sibu (13. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> In der Bebauung habe ich auch wie sibu keinerlei Probleme. Warum ? Weil die meisten Hundebesitzer die da kurz an der Leine halten. Will ja keiner das sein Möpp platt gefahren wird. Wenn man mal einen in der Stadt oder im Dorf ohne Leine sieht kann man ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen das er wohl erzogen ist.


Ich treffe die schon außerhalb des KFZ-Verkehrs im Wald, aber in Fußentfernung zum letzten Haus. Da gibt es trotz Naturschutz-Anleingebot immer noch genug leinenlose Hunde. 

Die drei Ereignisse, die aus dem übliche Kram herausragen: Älterer Mann, zwei junge, verspielte Hunde. Er stellt sich mit beide Hände ausgebreitet auf die Fahrstraße, damit seinen Hunden nichts passiert. Auf das Anleingebot im Naturschutzgebiet angesprochen meint er nur, wenn ein Deutscher ein Lenkrad - äh, ein Steuer, äh, einen Lenker - in der Hand hat, meinte er, er hätte das alleinige Recht zu rasen.

Der andere Fall; Einer von drei mopskleinen Kläffern sprintet hinterher und versucht, zu schnappen. Da es leicht bergab ging, konnte ich ihn auf Distanz halten, habe mir sogar den Luxus erlaubt, ihn etwas näher kommen zu lassen, damit er nicht aufgibt. Die vergeblichen Rufe von Frauchen verhallten in der Ferne. Nach 500 m Verfolgungsjagd kam die (angeleinte) Dogge um die Ecke. Es dauerte etwas, bis der Kläffer sie wahrnahm, in die Eisen ging und sich suchend nach Frauchen umblickte.  

Im Wald, weit weg von den üblichen Gassigehern, kommt ein Feldhase im gestreckten Galopp quer über den Weg. Hinterher ein Jagdhund und weit und breit niemand zu sehen. Der Hund ist kurz abgelenkt und muss mir ausweichen, der Hase nutzt die Gelegenheit und ist weg. Etwas später sehe ich den Hasen wieder, wie er gemütlich über die Wiese von dannen hoppelt, als wollte er Danke sagen.


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Februar 2020)

...da scheint dann ja der wegeplan an der Stelle Hund zur Zufriedenheit der meisten geregelt zu sein...müssen nur noch ein paar mehr Kontrollen vom Ordnungsamt her...


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

Von Wildkamera erfasst: Wolf überquert Autobahn über Grünbrücke bei Köln
					

Der Wolf wurde von einer Wildkamera auf einer Grünbrücke, die über die A3 verläuft, eingefangen.




					www.ksta.de


----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Insgesamt hatte ich in den letzten paar Jahren so ca. 6-7 ernsthafte Vorfälle mit Hunden


Also im Schnitt 2 pro Jahr.
Mit dem Schnitt wäre ich zufrieden. Mir wird nachgesagt, dass ich einen Hunde-Magnet habe. Ist echt nervend, so ein Magnet.

Meine 7GB Erfahrung vom Arbeitsweg: in der nähe der Häuser angeleint aber manchmal agressive Halter (bin ja auf deren Weg), weiter weg von Häusern meist ohne Leine aber harmlos. Oft vertäumt und stellen sich in den Weg. Die müssen ja ihr Geschäft machen, auch gerne in den Feldern.


----------



## davez (14. Februar 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Also im Schnitt 2 pro Jahr.
> Mit dem Schnitt wäre ich zufrieden. Mir wird nachgesagt, dass ich einen Hunde-Magnet habe. Ist echt nervend, so ein Magnet.
> 
> Meine 7GB Erfahrung vom Arbeitsweg: in der nähe der Häuser angeleint aber manchmal agressive Halter (bin ja auf deren Weg), weiter weg von Häusern meist ohne Leine aber harmlos. Oft vertäumt und stellen sich in den Weg. Die müssen ja ihr Geschäft machen, auch gerne in den Feldern.


Bei mir scheint es das Gegenteil zu sein; in all den Jahren hatte ich noch nie eine Begegnung mit einem Hund, der mir gegenüber aggressiv war. Da scheint mir das Glück treu zu sein. Meine Strategie ist anzuhalten und bis jetzt (klopf auf Holz) hat es funktioniert. 
Meistens höre ich die Horror Storys von Läufern, die im Wald unterwegs sind. Bisse in die Waden scheinen zum Standard Programm zu gehören.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2020)

Bissige Köter gehören verboten!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bissige Köter gehören verboten!



Blödsinn, die Hunde können nix dafür, den Besitzern gehört die Haltung verboten. 

Also in meiner MTB - Zeit, also ca. 16 Jahre, hatte ich auch noch nicht einen einzigen wirklich schlimmen Vorlauf. 
Da ich ja selber Jahrzehntelang Hunde hatte, und verstehe, wie ein Hund tickt, reagiere ich vielleicht auch passend.

Sobald ich merke, dass ein Hund ansetzt, mir hinterher zu kommen, oder ähnliches, halte ich an, und gehe ihm selbstbewusst und energisch entgegen. 
Das ist dann eine Situation, die ein Hund nicht erwartet, wenn die vermeintliche "Beute", ihn massregelt.

Wenn ich unbeirrt weiter radeln würde, sieht's sicher anders aus, dann jagt der Hund halt weiter hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Blödsinn, die Hunde können nix dafür, den Besitzern gehört die Haltung verboten.


Auch 1 Mensch darf man als Köter bezeichnen! ?
Du bist halt nicht genug im KBU aktiv. ?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auch 1 Mensch darf man als Köter bezeichnen! ?
> Du bist halt nicht genug im KBU aktiv. ?


Egal was du heute genommen hast, setze es wieder ab...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auch 1 Mensch darf man als Köter bezeichnen! ?
> Du bist halt nicht genug im KBU aktiv. ?



KBU ???


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> KBU ???


Du schreibst gerade im KBU = Köln Bonn und Umgebung... 

Und die dreckeligen Köter nenne sich selbst so...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du schreibst gerade im KBU = Köln Bonn und Umgebung...
> 
> Und die dreckeligen Köter nenne sich selbst so...



Ah......


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2020)

Sie waschen gerade Ihre Hände darin!
_In Geschirrspüüülmitteeeel???_
In Palmolive!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2020)

Muss wohl mal mit dem Besitzer der Köter reden wenn die immer so aggressiv daher kommen ?

Aber was mach ich hier eigentlich ... über Hunde weinen ? Geht ja gar nicht !
Getreu unserem Motto "Heul nicht, fahr !" hör ich damit auch jetzt auf. 
Hier gehts ja schliesslich auch im Streckensperrung und nicht was andere falsch machen könnten


----------



## davez (16. Februar 2020)

Die Mountainbiker haben in den letzten Tagen wieder das 7G verwüstet, ich warte auf die Artikel des Forstes im Generalanzeiger und beim 7G Verschönerungsverein. Dagegen muss endlich etwas unternommen werden ("gefühlte Probleme vs. echte Probleme").
Das Photo stammt von heute


----------



## Black-Under (17. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Die Mountainbiker haben in den letzten Tagen wieder das 7G verwüstet, ich warte auf die Artikel des Forstes im Generalanzeiger und beim 7G Verschönerungsverein. Dagegen muss endlich etwas unternommen werden ("gefühlte Probleme vs. echte Probleme").
> Das Photo stammt von heute
> Anhang anzeigen 981793


So siehts auch im Ennert aus. Da hat mal der Förster einen Riesen Aufstand gemacht weil mein Kleiner eine kleine Hütte im Wald gebaut hatte. Jetzt steht dort kein Baum mehr, aber ein Harvester. 
Eigentlich sind solche Rodungen nach dem Waldgesetz ja verboten, aber dank dem Borkenkäfer ist es dann doch wieder möglich. Was hat der Borkenkäfer eigentlich vor 20 Jahren gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (17. Februar 2020)

Da hat der noch kopulieren geübt.
War aber sehr anstrengend und im gesunden Holz wenig fruchtbar. ??


----------



## Curtis_Newton (17. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Die Mountainbiker haben in den letzten Tagen wieder das 7G verwüstet, ich warte auf die Artikel des Forstes im Generalanzeiger und beim 7G Verschönerungsverein. Dagegen muss endlich etwas unternommen werden ("gefühlte Probleme vs. echte Probleme").
> Das Photo stammt von heute
> Anhang anzeigen 981793


Bestimmt wieder Fatbiker-Gesindel.???


----------



## davez (17. Februar 2020)

Für mich sieht die Forstwirtschaft im 7G genauso aus, wie in jedem Staatsforst oder Privatwald, der betriebswirtschaftlich geführt wird. Der Fokus liegt auf der gewinnorientierten Holzwirtschaft. Von echtem Naturschutz sind die Lichtjahre entfernt. Deswegen nervt mich auch die MTB Diskussion so. Das ist eine reine Alibidiskussion aufgrund einseitiger Interessen der Jäger und des Forstes.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Für mich sieht die Forstwirtschaft im 7G genauso aus, wie in jedem Staatsforst oder Privatwald, der betriebswirtschaftlich geführt wird. Der Fokus liegt auf der gewinnorientierten Holzwirtschaft. Von echtem Naturschutz sind die Lichtjahre entfernt. Deswegen nervt mich auch die MTB Diskussion so. Das ist eine reine Alibidiskussion aufgrund einseitiger Interessen der Jäger und des Forstes.



Geld regiert die Welt !


----------



## NiklasR (17. Februar 2020)

Ich hab Neuigkeiten... Es sind nicht die Menschen die ihr Geld zur Bank tragen und auf dem Weg noch den Tante-Emma-Laden hochnehmen.. Es sind Maschinen welche die Natur retten ;-) ! Über was man so stolpert.., hier ein "kleines" imagevideo (ACHTUNG WERBUNG!!!) zu den Welt- äh.. -Waldrettern... 



Und ratet mal aus welcher Ecke es stammt  !?


----------



## davez (17. Februar 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Ich hab Neuigkeiten... Es sind nicht die Menschen die ihr Geld zur Bank tragen und auf dem Weg noch den Tante-Emma-Laden hochnehmen.. Es sind Maschinen welche die Natur retten ;-) ! Über was man so stolpert.., hier ein "kleines" imagevideo (ACHTUNG WERBUNG!!!) zu den Welt- äh.. -Waldrettern...
> 
> 
> 
> Und ratet mal aus welcher Ecke es stammt  !?


..."schonende Holzernte"... und dann diese Maschinen  
...schonender Braunkohleabbau sieht ähnlich aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Februar 2020)

Aber geil ist das Video schon!


----------



## sibu (18. Februar 2020)

Als Begleitmusik wünsche ich mir für das Video "Mein Freund der Baum ist tot" von Alexandra.


----------



## DasLangeElend (18. Februar 2020)




----------



## RoDeBo (20. Februar 2020)

Hier war mal ein handtuchbreiter trail...Danke lieber Forst auch im Namen der Natur!!


----------



## Black-Under (21. Februar 2020)

Interessant ist, dass mir mal ein Förster erklärt hat, dass es Richtlinien gibt wie man Bodenschonend arbeitet.
Da ist die Rede dass diese Wege mit Reisig bedeckt werden müssen. also dass die Holzwege vorbereitet werden müssen.
Nur hält sich keiner daran.
Interessant finde ich, dass unter dem aktuellen Förster so etwas zugenommen hat. Es gibt ein Bereich im Ennert, da ist die Waldgrenze um ca. 3m zurückgesetzt wurden, kurze Zeit später hatte der Bauer dort seine Weide um die selbe Distanz vergrößtert. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt. Schade dabei war vor allem, dass da jede Menge erwachsene Wildkirschen standen, welche für eine Naturschutzgebiet eigentlich sehr wertvoll sind.
Es ist wirklich so mit Naturschutz haben Förster nichts am Hut....Jäger sowieso nicht,


----------



## SandorCle (21. Februar 2020)

Hallöchen, bin hier im Forum ganz neu angemeldet. Ich komme aus der Gegend von Bad Honnef und suche befahrbare, nicht ausschließlich aus Down Hill Strecken bestehende, Fahrmöglichkeiten. Als Teenager bin ich jeden Tag viel und intensiv geradelt (damals noch in Rheinbach gewohnt) doch würde ich mich heute mit fast 40 eher als Amateur bezeichnen, nachdem ich nun jahrelang kein Mountainbike mehr gefahren bin. Habe mir das Cube Aim Cros Country geholt, also eher ein Allrounder. Wo kann man denn überhaupt noch offiziell radeln, wenn nicht im 7GB? rechtsrheinisch ist es hier sowieso eher ein Problem finde ich, also wenn man rund um Bad Honnef wohnt.


----------



## sibu (21. Februar 2020)

@SandorCle Das Naturschutzgebiet mit Wegeplan endet an der Landesgrenze. Schon der Rheinbreitbacher Wald gehört nicht mehr dazu und wird auch deutlich schwächer bewandert. Aber auch hier gilt: Rücksicht fördert die Toleranz der anderen Waldnutzer.

Gestern auf dem Heimweg dachte ich zunächst, dass es einen ungewöhnlichen hellen Sonnenuntergang gibt. Als ich den Stellweg erreicht hatte, war der mit Flatterband abgesperrt und das, was von unten noch fast romantisch aussah, war das Flutlicht der Harvester. Im Moment geht die "Holzernte" wieder im Akkord und dabei wird nicht viel Rücksicht genommen.


----------



## SandorCle (21. Februar 2020)

@sibu vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Rheinbreitbach ist schon RLP, das stimmt. Ich glaub, ich schwinge mich am WE mal auf mein Rad und schaue es mir an.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Da ist die Rede dass diese Wege mit Reisig bedeckt werden müssen. also dass die Holzwege vorbereitet werden müssen.
> Nur hält sich keiner daran.



Da gibt's ja auch genau wie bei uns welche die es mehr oder weniger genau mit den Vorschriften nehmen 
Und letztlich ist das Zeit die man investieren muss um einen Weg vorzubereiten, Zeit = Geld = Geld regiert die Welt !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2020)

Erinnert mich an unz Mario:








						Muschi am Mittwoch: Erst stirbt der Trail, dann unser Sport - MTB-News.de
					

Der Tod kam schnell und gewaltsam. Schwere Maschinen frästen sich durch den Wald. Dort, wo früher einmal ein alter Wanderpfad an einem Bach vorbei zu einer alten Mühle führte, ist nicht mehr zurückgeblieben als Zerstörung. Hinfort planiert ist der verwurzelte Trail, der mit Moos und Gräsern...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## POCman (23. Februar 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Hier war mal ein handtuchbreiter trail...Danke lieber Forst auch im Namen der Natur!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 983515


Welcher Trail war das denn mal?


----------



## RoDeBo (23. Februar 2020)

Am ennert...okay...nicht direkt Siebengebirge, aber quasi Ausläufer...


----------



## RoDeBo (23. Februar 2020)

Eigentlich wären die vom harvester zerstörten hänge doch eine wunderbare Grundlage im 7GB ein paar artifizielle Trails mit offizieller Zulassung zu schaffen...die Natur ist an den Stellen ja eh hin, die Tiere verjagt und die Wanderer ja auf den anderen Wegen. 
Und noch ein Gedanke zu den harvesterzerstörten Flächen:
Muss dafür der vvs oder rsk nicht vielleicht auch Bäume pflanzen wie jeder Privatmann, der fällt? Und ist das womöglich nicht gar gegen die Naturschutzauflagen und man könnte dagegen klagen?
Waren nur so Gedanken...


----------



## RoDeBo (23. Februar 2020)

Und weil ich grade mal wieder drüber nachdenke... ist das eigentlich angesichts eines im Zweifel wieder knochentrockenen und heißen Sommers eigentlich nicht total kontraproduktiv die Bäume abzuholzen selbst wenn die vielleicht zum Teil abstürben?


----------



## davez (23. Februar 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Eigentlich wären die vom harvester zerstörten hänge doch eine wunderbare Grundlage im 7GB ein paar artifizielle Trails mit offizieller Zulassung zu schaffen...die Natur ist an den Stellen ja eh hin, die Tiere verjagt und die Wanderer ja auf den anderen Wegen.
> Und noch ein Gedanke zu den harvesterzerstörten Flächen:
> Muss dafür der vvs oder rsk nicht vielleicht auch Bäume pflanzen wie jeder Privatmann, der fällt? Und ist das womöglich nicht gar gegen die Naturschutzauflagen und man könnte dagegen klagen?
> Waren nur so Gedanken...


Aufforstung sieht man in einigen wenige Bereichen (in ganz wenigen...). Aber wie gesagt, die ganzen Diskussionen sind ein Witz. Der Forst will ungestört jagen, die Verantwortlichen rund um den VVS möglichst viel Holz verkaufen. Jeder pflegt seine Partikularinteressen und die Kritik an den MTBlern dienen dazu von all dem abzulenken


----------



## RoDeBo (23. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an unz Mario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre es wert in der Schule gelehrt zu werden!!!


----------



## sibu (23. Februar 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Muss dafür der vvs oder rsk nicht vielleicht auch Bäume pflanzen wie jeder Privatmann, der fällt? Und ist das womöglich nicht gar gegen die Naturschutzauflagen und man könnte dagegen klagen?
> Waren nur so Gedanken...


Die Waldeigentümer werden schon aus eigenem Interesse dort aufforsten, eine dauerhafte Rodung wäre wohl mit dem Naturschutz im Siebengebirge nicht vereinbar. Schwierig ist es, derzeit Setzlinge zu bekommen, wie letztes Jahr schon im GA berichtet wurde. Ob man allerdings Bäume anpflanzen oder naturnahen Wald von alleine dort wachsen lassen muss oder darf, ist eine interessante Frage.


----------



## davez (23. Februar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Waldeigentümer werden schon aus eigenem Interesse dort aufforsten, eine dauerhafte Rodung wäre wohl mit dem Naturschutz im Siebengebirge nicht vereinbar. Schwierig ist es, derzeit Setzlinge zu bekommen, wie letztes Jahr schon im GA berichtet wurde. Ob man allerdings Bäume anpflanzen oder naturnahen Wald von alleine dort wachsen lassen muss oder darf, ist eine interessante Frage.


Natürliche Aufforstung ist fast unmöglich ohne Gatter. Die Rehe fressen die Triebe einfach ab. Und damit bleiben verkrüppelte Bäume zurück. Die Jäger allerdings mögen einen starken Besatz mit Rehwild... 
Ich habe an einigen Stellen Setzlinge gesehen, die mit Draht gegen Verbiss geschützt waren. Wenn die Wölfe wieder heimisch werden bei uns, könnte das den Rehbestand regulieren. Wenn das passiert, wird die Jagdlobby in Zusammenarbeit mit den Schäfern Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen (wie bereits geschehen). Und das Bild des bedrohlichen Wolfes und des armen Schafes funktioniert in der Öffentlichkeit sehr gut. Die Urinstinkte bzw. -ängste werden dabei ausgenutzt.


----------



## Trekki (24. Februar 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Wäre es wert in der Schule gelehrt zu werden!!!


Er ist leider vor fast 2 Jahren bei einem Arbeitsunfall gestorben. Ein MTB-Kolumne, die nur in Ansätzen an seine heranreicht, gibt es leider nicht. Das war ein großer Verlust für das Forum.








						Mario "Muschi" Peters ist tot - MTB-News.de
					

In tiefer Trauer möchten wir darüber informieren, dass Mario "Muschi" Peters gestern am 27. März 2018 im Alter von 47 Jahren verstorben ist. Er war hauptberuflich als Elektriker im Tagebau tätig und hatte dort einen schweren Unfall, dessen Folgen er gestern Abend im Krankenhaus erlegen ist.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (24. Februar 2020)

Ja...noch immer sehr traurig und wahrlich ein großer Verlust!


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2020)

Mario darf in jedem von uns weiterleben!


----------



## RoDeBo (24. Februar 2020)

Es sieht furchtbar aus und mir blutet jedes Mal das Herz, wenn ich es sehe wie hier mit der Natur umgegangen wird...

Seltsamerweise scheint der Borkenkäfer überall da besonders schlimmen Befall zu machen, wo Trampelpfade sind, so dass da dann schnellstmöglich ein Harvester drüber muss...langsam möchte ich nicht mehr in den Wald  - egal ob mit Rad oder zu Fuß  - weil mich dieses Verhalten von Forst und Konsorten so maßlos ärgert und damit jedwede Erholung und jeden Genuss in der Natur versaut!!!

Und zu allem Übel finanzieren meine reichlich gezahlten Steuern wahrscheinlich auch noch mit dieses perverse Verhalten...???????????????


----------



## RoDeBo (24. Februar 2020)

Das sind die angeblichen Ziele des vvs...also wo sind die dieser Tage? Sieht man sie für schonenden Umgang mit den Schätzen der Natur werben?


----------



## RoDeBo (24. Februar 2020)

Da ich mich grade durch den Besuch im Wald angestachelt aufrege:  gibt es eigentlich belastbare Zahlen zu den Populationen all der dringend zu schützenden Tierarten, für die die Landschaft unterhalb des kuckstein mit schwerem Gerät auseinander genommen werden musste? Ich könnte mir vorstellen  dass die eher drunter gelitten haben...


----------



## Trekki (24. Februar 2020)

Geschützt sind nicht nur die Tiere sondern auch Pflanzen und Pilze.
Ich habe keine Info über Zahlen der Populationen. Aber dies ist sicherlich von Art zu Art unterschiedlich. So nach dem Motto
Borkenkäfer: viel zu viele
Uhu: viel zu wenige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (24. Februar 2020)

Ausschnitte aus den Fotos, die hier veröffentlich wurden.

Kann jemand hier beurteilen, was dies für die Wurzeln der Bäume bedeutet?


----------



## RoDeBo (24. Februar 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Geschützt sind nicht nur die Tiere sondern auch Pflanzen und Pilze.
> Ich habe keine Info über Zahlen der Populationen. Aber dies ist sicherlich von Art zu Art unterschiedlich. So nach dem Motto
> Borkenkäfer: viel zu viele
> Uhu: viel zu wenige


Zu Pilzen und Pflanzen könnte glatt noch interessanter sein...die dürften unter der Umgestaltung ja noch deutlich mehr gelitten haben und kriegen jetzt ja vielleicht noch die nette Brombeere als genügsamen Nachbarn...


----------



## Trekki (24. Februar 2020)

Genau in die Richtung geht meine Frage nach den Wurzeln, die auf den Bildausschnitten zu sehen sind.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2020)

Scheint so, das der DIMB keinen Zugriff suf eine Veränderung der _Rechtslage _hat.
Ist das schlecht/schlimm? Ich weiß es nicht, ich weiß aber, das man- selbst mit nur Muskelkraft - sich genügend schöne Trails in der Umgegend erkunden kann!
So attraktiv istist das 7GB für fortgeschrittene Mountainbiker wirklich nicht, verehrtes Presbyterium...


----------



## RoDeBo (25. Februar 2020)

Das glaube ich gerne und wäre für zarte Hinweise, wo sich erkunden lohnt  - gerne auch per PN - dankbar...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Scheint so, das der DIMB keinen Zugriff suf eine Veränderung der _Rechtslage _hat.
> Ist das schlecht/schlimm? Ich weiß es nicht, ich weiß aber, das man- selbst mit nur Muskelkraft - sich genügend schöne Trails in der Umgegend erkunden kann!
> So attraktiv istist das 7GB für fortgeschrittene Mountainbiker wirklich nicht, verehrtes Presbyterium...




Vielleicht verstehe ich die Botschaft falsch, aber willst du damit sagen das die DIMB hier keine Mühe mehr investieren und sich lieber auf anspruchsvollere Gegenden konzentrieren soll ?
Wenn ja fände ich das recht kurzsichtig und egoistisch. Es gibt auch genug nicht so versierte MTBler die gerne im 7GB fahren würden.


----------



## davez (25. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Scheint so, das der DIMB keinen Zugriff suf eine Veränderung der _Rechtslage _hat.
> Ist das schlecht/schlimm? Ich weiß es nicht, ich weiß aber, das man- selbst mit nur Muskelkraft - sich genügend schöne Trails in der Umgegend erkunden kann!
> So attraktiv istist das 7GB für fortgeschrittene Mountainbiker wirklich nicht, verehrtes Presbyterium...


Zum Mountainbiken gehört für mich zum einen das Naturerlebnis und da finde ich das 7GB mit seinen vielen Fernblicken überragend, zum anderen die Möglichkeit, von zu Hause aus los fahren zu können und nicht ins Auto oder Zug steigen zu müssen.


----------



## Holzlarer (29. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Zum Mountainbiken gehört für mich zum einen das Naturerlebnis und da finde ich das 7GB mit seinen vielen Fernblicken überragend, zum anderen die Möglichkeit, von zu Hause aus los fahren zu können und nicht ins Auto oder Zug steigen zu müssen.



Ja für mich definitiv auch. Vor allem, wenn der weiße Mantel die Harvester Spuren kurzzeitig überdeckt und die Sonne tolle Stimmungen erzeugt. Immer wieder schön vom Regen am Rhein in den Schnee zu fahren....




















 aber schon Jeck, 
Erlaubt(im Ennert):







Verboten:


----------



## on any sunday (29. Februar 2020)

Schanee im Siebengeschwurbel, "damals" noch nicht verboten.


----------



## davez (1. März 2020)

Gestern und heute liefen die Kettensägen wieder zu Hochform auf. Unter dem Aspekt "Naturschutz" und "Pflegeschnitt" - so nannten es zumindest die freundlichen Leute gestern und heute an Absperrungen - wurde kräftig gefällt. Die Stürme der vergangenen Woche haben nur zu ganz vereinzelten Windschäden (umgefallenen Bäumen) geführt.
Mit einem der Waldarbeiter habe ich mich sehr nett unterhalten. Zum Thema Zerstörung der Wege durch Traktoren und Harvester und die Kritik an den Mountainbikern hat er laut gelacht. Er habe auch schon gehört, dass man die Mountainbiker überhaupt nicht möge im 7GB. Die aktuelle Wegezerstörung durch die Traktoren und Harvestern könnten selbst hunderte von Mountainbikern in Jahren nicht erreichen. Die Bodenverdichtung durch das Gwicht der Maschinen sei enorm und das sei das wirkliche Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (1. März 2020)

Die sind nicht allen Ernstes in den Weg auf dem unteren Bild reingefahren, wo man selbst zu Fuß illegal unterwegs ist?
Oder hat sich bezüglich der Erlaubnis der Nutzung dieses Pfades etwas geändert?


----------



## davez (1. März 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Die sind nicht allen Ernstes in den Weg auf dem unteren Bild reingefahren, wo man selbst zu Fuß illegal unterwegs ist?
> Oder hat sich bezüglich der Erlaubnis der Nutzung dieses Pfades etwas geändert?


Doch, es ist genau dieser Weg... Auch viele andere Wege / Pfade, die für Fahrräder geschlossen sind, wurden von den Traktoren umgepflügt


----------



## Jaerrit (1. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Doch, es ist genau dieser Weg... Auch viele andere Wege / Pfade, die für Fahrräder geschlossen sind, wurden von den Traktoren umgepflügt


Vor dem Opferstock rechts, hätte nicht gedacht das es da passende Fahrzeuge gibt... Ich hab irgendwie im Kopf gehabt, das eben dieser Weg für jegliche Nutzung, inklusive zu Fuß geschlossen ist


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2020)

Der Weg ist für alle gesperrt weil er durch eine besondere Schutzzone führt. Zig-Tonnen schwere Maschinen, Kettensägen und darauf geschulte Arbeiter sind in meinen Augen hierzu ein Wiederspruch.
@ ulb , @ forst-und-wald : bitte um eine Aufklärung, ich möchte dies gerne verstehen.


----------



## davez (2. März 2020)

Hier noch ein Bild vom "Pflegeschnitt"


----------



## sibu (2. März 2020)

Im GA nachzulesen: "Sicherheit geht vor Ökologie"


----------



## davez (2. März 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Im GA nachzulesen: "Sicherheit geht vor Ökologie"


20 Meter neben der Straße hat das aber wenig mit Sicherheit zu tun. Schön finde ich folgenden Absatz:
"Er betont außerdem, dass die Fällaktion – die mit der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde abgestimmt war – keinen Nachteil für die Natur bedeutet: „Viele Menschen denken ja, dass es etwas Schlimmes ist, die Bäume zu fällen.“ Tatsächlich kann aber die nächste Baumgeneration und auch die andere Vegetation, die vorher im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Schattendasein fristete, nun richtig aufblühen."
Selten so etwas dämliches gelesen. In dem Sinne wären auch die Rodungen im Amazonas sinnvoll...


----------



## sibu (3. März 2020)

Wenn man sich das an der Landstraße anschaut und dann im Vergleich sieht, wie viele Bäume in Königswinter an der Rheinpromenade einem vernünftigen Radweg im Wege stehen (eine Reihe von den Linden mit den verstümmelten Kronen), dann kommen einem schon Zweifel an der Ausgewogenheit.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (4. März 2020)

Unsere zwei Freunde vom Ordnungsamt standen vor 5 Minuten mit dem Auto am Ausgang der Ofenkaulen, also heute aufpassen.  Weisser Hochdachkombi mit der Aufschrift Ordnungsbehörde Rhein Sieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (4. März 2020)

Vermutlich kontrollieren sie nur das da keiner mit seinem Harvester rumfährt...
Aber mal im Ernst, ich glaube die haben dort ein viel größeres Problem mit Leuten die mit Klappspaten anrücken und sich selber und evtl andere in Gefahr bringen. Wenn da jemandem sein Hund oder Kind in irgendwelche Löcher abseits der Wege stürzt, Prost Mahlzeit, und sowas passiert nur weil die Leute eben dort Spazierengehen wo sie es nicht dürfen. Für den Rest der Wege will ich gar nicht über die (Un-)Sinnhaftigkeit eines Regelwerks sprechen, aber dort kann halt schon etwas Ernsthaftes passieren wenn man nicht weiß was man tut, mit dem zwangsläufig auch unbeteiligte (zB Rettungskräfte) in Gefahr gebracht werden. Dank diverser Video-Portale hat der Tourismus solcher Klappspatenträger scheinbar stark zugenommen - wobei es dort absolut nix interessantes zu sehen gibt.


----------



## davez (4. März 2020)

Bergamont-rider schrieb:


> Unsere zwei Freunde vom Ordnungsamt standen vor 5 Minuten mit dem Auto am Ausgang der Ofenkaulen, also heute aufpassen.  Weisser Hochdachkombi mit der Aufschrift Ordnungsbehörde Rhein Sieg.


Die Sonne scheint, da kann man wieder in den Außendienst und Mountainbiker abzocken


----------



## Trekki (5. März 2020)

Wofür trägt jemand einen Klappspaten mit sich herum?


----------



## Sporty67 (5. März 2020)

Jäger von Militaria und Munitionsüberbleibsel........


----------



## sibu (5. März 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wofür trägt jemand einen Klappspaten mit sich herum?


... und einen Metalldetektor haben sie auch oft dabei. .


----------



## Jaerrit (5. März 2020)

Vielleicht das Thema hier nicht weiter aufwärmen, sonst gern per PN  ✌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wofür trägt jemand einen Klappspaten mit sich herum?



Mir fährt öfters einer hinterher


----------



## davez (5. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mir fährt öfters einer hinterher


Nee, der hat die Sense in der Hand, nicht den Klappspaten   Musst Du mal genauer hinschauen


----------



## sibu (6. März 2020)

Gestern abend nass nach Hause, heute morgen nass zur Arbeit und dazwischen muss es gut geregnet haben. Das Wasser lief neben, über und auf den Wegen. Sogar in den Rückeschneisen fließt das Wasser die Hänge runter. Und bei den aufgeweichten Waldböden wird weiter Holz gemacht: Ein Rückeschlepper auf Laster und ein leerer Langholzer kamen mir heute Morgen entgegen. Aber es besteht Hoffnung: Die Wiederaufforstung kann man live begleiten.
Edit: Wer aus dem Rheintal über die Margaretenhöhe fahren will, muss morgen eine Umleitung fahren. Die L331 ist gesperrt. Da wird noch Platz für die Aufforstung geschaffen.


----------



## RoDeBo (16. März 2020)

Ich fürchte ja dass viele abgeholzte Flächen so enden...





Schöne Brombeeren...???


----------



## RoDeBo (16. März 2020)

Hier noch ein Bild zum pfleglichen Umgang mit dem Wald am Ennert.  Ist nur eine Wendespur


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ja dass viele abgeholzte Flächen so enden...


Das Waldstück am Ende vom Stellweg wird mit Nadelbäumen wieder bepflanzt


----------



## nxt (17. März 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Waldstück am Ende vom Stellweg wird mit Nadelbäumen wieder bepflanztAnhang anzeigen 996652Anhang anzeigen 996653



Gott sei Dank, es sind Monokulturen...
Habe mal gehört/gesehen das, auch unter Berücksichtigung von Borkenkäfern und co., Mischwälder längerfristig schlauer wären...naja...


----------



## sibu (17. März 2020)

Wie schüttelreimte ein preußischer Oberförster vor 150 Jahren mal: "Willst du den Wald vernichten, pflanze nichts als Fichten". Aber das sind bestimmt nur schnell wachsende Pionierfichten, die den nachwachsenden Bäumen erst mal etwas Schutz spenden ....


----------



## davez (17. März 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Waldstück am Ende vom Stellweg wird mit Nadelbäumen wieder bepflanztAnhang anzeigen 996652Anhang anzeigen 996653


Das 7GB wird holzwirtschaftlich betrieben, also braucht man schnell wachsende Nadelhölzer. Dass überall sonst propagiert wird, Laubhölzer zu pflanzen, wird geflissentlich ignoriert. Der "Pflegeschnitt" der letzten Wochen war "Holzmachen" vom Feinsten. Das hatte auch nicht im entferntesten mit den Stürmen zu tun, denn die Schäden waren sehr überschaubar. Der VVS ist einfach eine Witzveranstaltung, die Natur liegt denen nicht am Herzen, sondern nur ihre eigenen Interessen


----------



## davez (17. März 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild zum pfleglichen Umgang mit dem Wald am Ennert.  Ist nur eine Wendespur
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 996416


Das waren doch sicherlich Mountainbiker, kann gar nicht anders sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (17. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Das 7GB wird holzwirtschaftlich betrieben, also braucht man schnell wachsende Nadelhölzer. Dass überall sonst propagiert wird, Laubhölzer zu pflanzen, wird geflissentlich ignoriert. Der "Pflegeschnitt" der letzten Wochen war "Holzmachen" vom Feinsten. Das hatte auch nicht im entferntesten mit den Stürmen zu tun, denn die Schäden waren sehr überschaubar. Der VVS ist einfach eine Witzveranstaltung, die Natur liegt denen nicht am Herzen, sondern nur ihre eigenen Interessen


Ich nehme mal so ein willkürliches Stück der Naturschutzverordnung für das Siebengebirge heraus:  "_Schaffung, Erhaltung und Pflege altersheterogener Laubwaldbestände aus Arten der natürlichen Waldgesellschaften des Gebietes". _Mangels tauglichem Rad war ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so weit nördlich unterwegs. Wenn es da überall so aussieht, wie auf @Trekki Bild, dann ist das ein klarer Verstoß gegen die Naturschutzverordnung.


----------



## davez (17. März 2020)

Das sind zwei Bilder mitten aus dem 7GB, deklariert als Pflegeschnitte


----------



## sibu (17. März 2020)

Die Stadt Bad Honnef spricht offen von Rodungen:




Das sah schon letztes Jahr an vielen Stellen so aus und das ist wohl auch begründbar. 

Interessant sind die neuen Anpflanzungen, die begonnen haben: Wenn die auch so wie bei @Trekki 's Bild wieder mit Fichten durchgeführt werden, wäre das mit den Schutzzielen im Naturschutzgebiet nicht vereinbar.


----------



## RoDeBo (17. März 2020)

Und angesichts möglicherweise wieder warmen Sommers und ja wohl kaum ausgerottetem borkenkäfer auch recht sinnlos...von Weitsicht wollen wir erst gar nicht anfangen...


----------



## davez (27. März 2020)

So sieht ein Pflegeschnitt im Sinne des Naturschutzes im 7GB aus  absoluter Wahnsinn, das ist ein Weg, der für Fahrräder verboten ist

Photos von heute











Hier noch ein Photo mit meinem Fuss, damit man ein Gefühl für die Dimension der Reifen bekommt


----------



## RoDeBo (8. April 2020)

Offensichtlich musste auch an der oberdollendorfer hardt ganz zufällig genau da, wo der Weg drüber führt, der harvester dringend gefährdende Bäume im Sicherheitsschnitt beseitigen...


----------



## Edged (8. April 2020)

Warum regt ihr euch so auf? Das sind die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels. Der Borkenkäfer hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Da geht nur die Radikaltour.
Was sollen die Forsties denn machen? Esoterische Baumpflege mit von Jungfrauen bei Mondschein scharfgelutschten Sicheln?

Einfach mal die Spuren anschauen. Staubtrocken im April. Das ist nicht normal. Eindeutig selbstverursachter Klimawandel.


----------



## Trekki (8. April 2020)

Sonntag bin ich im Fischeltal gewesen, dort gab es tatsächlich eine matschige Stelle. War ausreichend um das Rad korrekt aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2020)

Edged schrieb:


> Warum regt ihr euch so auf? Das sind die Auswirkungen des Klimawandels. Der Borkenkäfer hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Da geht nur die Radikaltour.
> Was sollen die Forsties denn machen? Esoterische Baumpflege mit von Jungfrauen bei Mondschein scharfgelutschten Sicheln?
> 
> Einfach mal die Spuren anschauen. Staubtrocken im April. Das ist nicht normal. Eindeutig selbstverursachter Klimawandel.



Ich glaube man regt sich eher über die unverhältnismäßige Sperrung von Wegen für MTB auf. Auf der einen Seite wirft man MTB vor Schäden zu produzieren auf der anderen Seite sieht man dann sowas ...?‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (8. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich glaube man regt sich eher über die unverhältnismäßige Sperrung von Wegen für MTB auf. Auf der einen Seite wirft man MTB vor Schäden zu produzieren auf der anderen Seite sieht man dann sowas ...?‍♂️


Genau das ist der Punkt.   
Ich suche regelmäßig das Gespräch mit den Förstern und auch den Waldarbeitern. Alle schütteln bzgl. der Wegsperrungen und Strafen für Mountainbikern nur den Kopf. Und alle bestätigen, dass die "Schäden" durch Mountainbiker irrelevant seien im Vergleich zu den Schäden durch die Traktoren und Harvester. Es gäbe wohl einzelne Personen im 7GB Verein und beim Forst, für die Mountainbiker das Lieblingsfeindbild seien


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt.
> Ich suche regelmäßig das Gespräch mit den Förstern und auch den Waldarbeitern. Alle schütteln bzgl. der Wegsperrungen und Strafen für Mountainbikern nur den Kopf. Und alle bestätigen, dass die "Schäden" durch Mountainbiker irrelevant seien im Vergleich zu den Schäden durch die Traktoren und Harvester. Es gäbe wohl einzelne Personen im 7GB Verein und beim Forst, für die Mountainbiker das Lieblingsfeindbild seien


Wolltest du den Verein nicht schon vor 1 Weile unter-wandern? ?


----------



## davez (8. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wolltest du den Verein nicht schon vor 1 Weile unter-wandern? ?


Zu wenige Mitstreiter - das funktioniert nur in der Gruppe


----------



## sibu (8. April 2020)

@Trekki Matschestellen findest du im Siebengebirge auch noch. Die oberen Bodenschichten sind zwar schon wieder knochentrocken, aber an den Hängen sickert immer noch Wasser. Aber er reicht doch nicht, um sich so wie im Vischeltal einzusauen. 

Zum Thema Wald gab es gestern einen guten Beitrag bei Quarks & Co im WDR, der in der Mediathek noch abgerufen werden kann. Aber im Siebengebirge wird weiter mit Harvestern gerodet. Im Moment sind sie am Stellweg direkt südlich der Schmelztalstraße zu Gange


----------



## sibu (8. April 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Zu wenige Mitstreiter - das funktioniert nur in der Gruppe


Ein neues Mitglied - ein neuer Baum. Viele neue Mitglieder - viele Bäume! So gesehen lohnt es sich mehr als je zuvor, einzutreten.


----------



## davez (8. April 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Ein neues Mitglied - ein neuer Baum. Viele neue Mitglieder - viele Bäume! So gesehen lohnt es sich mehr als je zuvor, einzutreten.


Wahrscheinlich nur ein Nadelbaum, was anderes wird im 7 GB kaum gepflanzt - dort wird Holzwirtschaft betrieben, kein Naturschutz. In meinem Garten habe ich ein paar Obstbäume gepflanzt, das ist wahrscheinlich sinnvoller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wolltest du den Verein nicht schon vor 1 Weile unter-wandern? ?



Immer wieder erfrischend konstruktiv solche Beiträge


----------



## Trekki (10. April 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nur ein Nadelbaum, was anderes wird im 7 GB kaum gepflanzt


Ich muss meine Aussage aus dem Post #1148 korrigieren: die dort fotografierten Nadelbaum Neupflanzungen sind (zwar nur ganz knapp) nicht mehr im 7GB. Ich stand auf dem Weg und habe die hier markierte Parzelle Fotografiert.



Die Grenze zum 7GB ist nur wenige Meter nördlich (die gepunktete Linie).


----------



## dom_i (11. April 2020)

Achtung! Das Holzelement auf dem Trail „Vapio...“ bei Ittwenbach wurde zerstört. Verletzungsgefahr!


----------



## b3e (15. April 2020)

es betrifft das 7gebirge nur bedingt, aber ich bin schockiert, man denkt an offizieller stelle über eine legale MTB strecke auf bonner stadtgebiet nach! ?








						Situation im Kottenforst: Spaziergänger beschweren sich über Mountainbiker im Kottenforst
					

Spaziergänger haben sich vor allem in letzter Zeit über Radlerrudel im Kottenforst beschwert. Um die Gruppen besser trennen zu können, plant die Verwaltung nun eine legale Mountainbike-Strecke.




					www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de
				




ansonsten ist der artikel wieder voll mit dem üblichen populistischen blabla über böse MTB fahrer, die arme spaziergänger bedrängen und nötigen!
aber ernsthaft, anscheinend wurde mit solchem verhalten mehr erreicht, als mit dem auf die offiziellen stellen zugehen... eigentlich schon traurig, oder?


----------



## delphi1507 (15. April 2020)

b3e schrieb:


> es betrifft das 7gebirge nur bedingt, aber ich bin schockiert, man denkt an offizieller stelle über eine legale MTB strecke auf bonner stadtgebiet nach! ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit wird erreicht das man den vernünftigen Fahrern auf anderen Wegen dann richtig blöd kommen kann... Sehe da überhaupt keinen Vorteil für den gemeinen Touren Radler!

Edith sagt: ahhh es geht wie es zu erwarten war um den Wildwuchs am Venusberg... Wundert mich nicht... In Koblenzer Stadtwald ist das gerade aktuell auch ein großes Thema! Teilweise werden am Venusberg aber auch extreme Geschichten gebaut, und auch sehr viel... Wenn es dort 1-2 trails gäbe, wäre es wohl kein Problem...


----------



## zett78 (15. April 2020)

Wer ist denn da mit wem in Gespräch??


----------



## baconcookie (15. April 2020)

Warum wird das für die anderen blöd? Wo spaziert wird darf auf geradelt werden, das ändert da garnichts dran. Es geht drum das illegale bauen zu verhindern


----------



## baconcookie (15. April 2020)

Auch geil "in letzter Zeit" 
Vermutlich haben vor Corona ein Großteil derer noch nie den Wald betreten, aber Hauptsache erstmal den dicken markieren


----------



## b3e (15. April 2020)

zitat:
*Legale Strecke für Mountainbiker*

Städtische Mitarbeiter würden Mountainbiker regelmäßig auf das Konfliktpotenzial mit anderen Waldnutzern hinweisen. Insgesamt sei die Bereitschaft groß, rücksichtsvoller zu agieren. Weil sich Kontrollen jedoch schwierig gestalten, plant die Verwaltung, eine legale Mountainbike-Strecke anzulegen.

Zwischenzeitlich wurde bereits ein Landschaftsarchitekt, der gleichzeitig Sachverständiger und Gutachter für Bike- und Skateanlagen ist, mit einer Machbarkeitsstudie beauftragt. In diesem Rahmen hat es laut Hoffmann ein erstes Gespräch mit potenziellen Nutzern gegeben, um die konkreten Wünsche an eine legale Strecke in Erfahrung zu bringen.
zitat ende:


das ist der letzte abschnitt aus dem verlinkten artikel.
es spricht also aktuell die stadtverwaltung mit einem landschaftsarchitekten, mit schwerpunkt bike- und skateanlagen


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. April 2020)

Ließt sich für mich wie der übliche Populismus gegen Mountainbiker und deckt sich in keinsterweise mit meinen Erfahungen, zumindest was den Venusberg betrifft.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Edith sagt: ahhh es geht wie es zu erwarten war um den Wildwuchs am Venusberg... Wundert mich nicht... In Koblenzer Stadtwald ist das gerade aktuell auch ein großes Thema! Teilweise werden am Venusberg aber auch extreme Geschichten gebaut, und auch sehr viel... Wenn es dort 1-2 trails gäbe, wäre es wohl kein Problem...


Wo hast du das im Artikel gelesen? Meines wissens befinden sich die meistens Trails am Venusberg noch nicht im Kottenforst. Dieser fängt doch erst südlich des Unikliniums an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (15. April 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Warum wird das für die anderen blöd? Wo spaziert wird darf auf geradelt werden, das ändert da garnichts dran. Es geht drum das illegale bauen zu verhindern


Warts ab... Im Eneert gilt übrigens eine 3 oder waren es.sogar 3,5m  Regel... da es ja wohl ein NSG ist ist es ein leichtes das biken auf allen anderen Wegen zu verbieten... Wegplan und das war's!


----------



## delphi1507 (15. April 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wo hast du das im Artikel gelesen? Meines wissens befinden sich die meistens Trails am Venusberg noch nicht im Kottenforst. Dieser fängt doch erst südlich des Unikliniums an.



Gebaute trails Und dafür passendes Gelände ist im regulären Kottenforst kaum vorhanden... Und du glaubst doch nicht das bei der Berichterstattung sich der Schreiberling genau damit befasst hat, was wo ist... 

Zitat:
Venusberg. Spaziergänger haben sich vor allem in letzter Zeit über Radlerrudel im Kottenforst beschwert.


----------



## b3e (15. April 2020)

leute ist doch hupe, was da an populismus steht, es geht um den letzten abschnitt, da steht was von dem bau einer legalen strecke und diese initiative scheint dieses mal sogar von der stadt auszugehen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. April 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gebaute trails Und dafür passendes Gelände ist im regulären Kottenforst kaum vorhanden... Und du glaubst doch nicht das bei der Berichterstattung sich der Schreiberling genau damit befasst hat, was wo ist...


Da wirst du vermutlich recht haben. Zeigt aber um so mehr die dilletantische Pressearbeit. Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Zitirte Frau im Artikel die Autorin selber ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. April 2020)

b3e schrieb:


> leute ist doch hupe, was da an populismus steht, es geht um den letzten abschnitt, da steht was von dem bau einer legalen strecke und diese initiative scheint dieses mal sogar von der stadt auszugehen.


Mit den genannten Folgen!  Ihr habt eure Strecke also fährt gefälligst dort! Solch einer Strecke sollte nur zugestimmt werden wenn es schriftlich festgehalten wird, das es keinerlei Einschränkungen auf festen Wegen gibt!


----------



## dopero (15. April 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ... das es keinerlei Einschränkungen auf festen geeigneten Wegen gibt!


Bitte nie von festen Wegen reden, denn einen Unterschied zwischen fest und befestigt kann oder will niemand sehen. Geeignete Wege, wie in Bayern, sind das wo man hin sollte. Und je öfter man das wiederholt, umso eher ist es zu erreichen.


----------



## Trekki (15. April 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn da mit wem in Gespräch??


Erst mal ist GA mit niemanden im Gespräch. Die haben bestenfalls sich eine Vorlage für einen Artikel geben lassen.
Von DIMB aus suche ich das Gespräch mit der Artikelschreiberin und halte Euch - so weit es geht - informiert.


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Bitte nie von festen Wegen reden, denn einen Unterschied zwischen fest und befestigt kann oder will niemand sehen. Geeignete Wege, wie in Bayern, sind das wo man hin sollte. Und je öfter man das wiederholt, umso eher ist es zu erreichen.


Der Begriff "geeignet" ist schwierig; @SunonTour hat das in einem Thread zur Rechtslage in Bayern mal dargestellt, wie der zu Fehlinterpretationen führen kann.
Und bei der Neufassung des Waldgesetzes in Sachsen-Anhalt hatte immerhin der Autor im Entwurf mal angemerkt, das der Begriff nichts aussagt, denn Wege sind zum Radfahren geeignet, wenn sie mit dem Rad befahren werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Bitte nie von festen Wegen reden, denn einen Unterschied zwischen fest und befestigt kann oder will niemand sehen. Geeignete Wege, wie in Bayern, sind das wo man hin sollte. Und je öfter man das wiederholt, umso eher ist es zu erreichen.


Im Landeswaldgesetzt nrw steht aber "fest" und nicht "geeignet"...  Und selbst geeignet halte ich für eine schlechte Wortwahl, entscheidet dann der Gesetzgeber was geeignet ist? Z.b. max S1? Da alles andere für den normalen Radfahrer und fahrbar ist? 
Da gefällt mir fest sogar besser, ein fest vorhandener Weg, also kein temporärer weg, darf dem nach befahren werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b3e (16. April 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Erst mal ist GA mit niemanden im Gespräch. Die haben bestenfalls sich eine Vorlage für einen Artikel geben lassen.
> Von DIMB aus suche ich das Gespräch mit der Artikelschreiberin und halte Euch - so weit es geht - informiert.


es sieht aber zumindest endlich mal so aus, dass es wenigstens mal gesprächsbereitschaft seitens der stadt gibt und das ist zumindest mal ein kleiner fortschritt.


----------



## b3e (16. April 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Im Landeswaldgesetzt nrw steht aber "fest" und nicht "geeignet"...  Und selbst geeignet halte ich für eine schlechte Wortwahl, entscheidet dann der Gesetzgeber was geeignet ist? Z.b. max S1? Da alles andere für den normalen Radfahrer und fahrbar ist?
> Da gefällt mir fest sogar besser, ein fest vorhandener Weg, also kein temporärer weg, darf dem nach befahren werden...


meiner meinung nach ist es aber nicht unsinnig strecken >S1 nur dann zu erlauben, wenn sie von offizieller seite bestätigt sind, weil dann hat man keine probleme mit der pflege der strecke und jemand der dann absichtlich einen baum über der strecke fällt (und wie wir alle wissen passiert das nunmal häufiger), offiziell auch noch wegen sachbeschädigung und gefährdung belangt werden kann, während er sonst nur einen klopfer auf die finger bekommt und ne ordnungswidrigkeit zahlen muss, weil er einen baum wild im wald gefällt hat.


----------



## Trekki (16. April 2020)

@b3e , es währe zum lesen von Deinem Beitrag um einiges einfacher wenn Du etwas mehr Rechtschreibung einstreust. Ich vermisse insbesondere einzelne Sätze. Ich habe jedenfalls auch beim zweiten lesen nicht wirklich verstanden, worauf Du hinaus willst.

Zur Einordnung "Feste Wege" / "Befestigte Wege" / "geeignete Wege"
Feste Wege: hier ist mit dem Auge ein Weg zu erkennen. Also alles von Trampelpfad bis Autobahn.
Befestigter Weg: hier sind Baumaßnahmen durchgeführt worden, um den Weg zu erstellen.
geeigneter Weg: so ist es in Bayern festgelegt, aber der Begriff selbst ist m.w. nicht genau definiert. DIMB versteht dies so, dass der Radfahrer selbst entscheiden muss ob der Weg für ihn geeignet ist. Ansonsten muss geschoben werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2020)

b3e schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist es aber nicht unsinnig strecken >S1 nur dann zu erlauben, wenn sie von offizieller seite bestätigt sind


Nein auf keinen Fall! S1 ist quasi Waldautobahn!  Es soll jeder selbst einschätzen ob er einen Weg für fahrbar hält oder nicht! Man muss nicht alles in Vorschriften packen, wo ein Sesselpupser ohne Bezug und Ahnung von der Materie einen bevormundet!


----------



## davez (16. April 2020)

Heute stehen Pat und Patachon wieder am Breiberg unten und bessern die Kaffee Kasse auf


----------



## mig23 (16. April 2020)

Wäre ja Mal ein Versuch wert die Breiberge runter 
zu schieben... Mal gucken wie doof die gucken.

Oder ist Rad über Wanderweg schieben auch verboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (16. April 2020)

mig23 schrieb:


> Wäre ja Mal ein Versuch wert die Breiberge runter
> zu schieben... Mal gucken wie doof die gucken.
> 
> Oder ist Rad über Wanderweg schieben auch verboten?


Schieben dürfte kein Problem sein; denn es ist ja nur das Fahren verboten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2020)

Bestimmt interessant wie die einen momentan stellen wollen mit Kontaktverbot


----------



## davez (16. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bestimmt interessant wie die einen momentan stellen wollen mit Kontaktverbot


Taser


----------



## dom_i (16. April 2020)

Witzig, um ~18h wurde ich gewarnt, dass am Ausgang der Ofenkaulen jemand stehen würde...


----------



## davez (16. April 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Witzig, um ~18h wurde ich gewarnt, dass am Ausgang der Ofenkaulen jemand stehen würde...


Einfach laut trocken husten, dann winken die einen durch


----------



## baconcookie (16. April 2020)

Also ich fahre viel im kottenforst um Strecke zu machen, bis auf den Bach bei Röttgen kenne ich eigentlich nichts was man wirklich trail nennen könnte.
Kenne nur den Kram am Venusberg


----------



## sibu (16. April 2020)

mig23 schrieb:


> Oder ist Rad über Wanderweg schieben auch verboten?


Die Frage wurde hier auf Seite 6 schon beantwortet.

Ich war wegen Heim-Büros heute das erste Mal an einem Corona-Werktag bei schönem Wetter nach Feierabend unterwegs.  Auch am Abend um 8 war am Löwenburger Hof mehr los, als an manchem Wochenende. Und die Wege sehen nicht nur wegen der Trockenheit sehr benutzt aus.

Auch vom Wald gibt es nicht viel Gutes zu berichten. Bei den publikumswirksam beworbenen Anpflanzungen am 7. März südlich des Ittenbacher Soldatenfriedhof hat man statt der Fichten Laubbäume gesetzt. Die Wildkirschen



treiben, die anderen Bäume



haben noch nicht mal die Knospen auf, was im Angesicht der Trockenheit wohl auch sinnvoll ist. Vielleicht kann ein Botaniker die Baumart ja erkennen. Insgesamt gibt es weniger Wildkirschen (weiße Stöcke) als andere.


----------



## Trekki (18. April 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Von DIMB aus suche ich das Gespräch mit der Artikelschreiberin und halte Euch - so weit es geht - informiert.


Mittwoch habe ich den GA kontaktiert, bis heute (Samstag) aber keine Antwort bekommen. Update folgt ...


----------



## Castell (18. April 2020)

Wäre doch schön, wenn es eine App oder Ähnliches geben würde, um den aktuellen Standort der beiden Kontrollettis zu erfahren. Natürlich nur um denen bei der Arbeit zuzusehen und sie dafür zu loben


----------



## davez (18. April 2020)

Hier im Forum, Twitter, Blitzer App oder WhatsApp / Telegram Gruppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (18. April 2020)

Würde ich auch begrüssen


----------



## Trekki (18. April 2020)

Castell schrieb:


> Wäre doch schön, wenn es eine App oder Ähnliches geben würde, um den aktuellen Standort der beiden Kontrollettis zu erfahren.


Warum nicht? Die Positionen von Blitzern werden ja auch vorher veröffentlicht. Gemeinsames Ziel: die Leute sollen sich an die Regeln halten.


----------



## trab999 (19. April 2020)

entweder machen oder drüber reden... und Blitzer-Apps sind meines Wissens nicht legal. Also ist das hiermit erledigt.


----------



## davez (20. April 2020)

trab999 schrieb:


> entweder machen oder drüber reden... und Blitzer-Apps sind meines Wissens nicht legal. Also ist das hiermit erledigt.


Quatsch, die Blitzer Apps dürfen nur vom Fahrer eines KfZ beim Fahren nicht genutzt werden. Die Apps sind in etwa so illegal wie Canyon Bikes  
Ich bin nur nicht sicher, ob sie nicht ausschließlich auf ausgewiesen Strassen das Anlegen neuer Blitzer zulassen. Außerdem können dann auch Pat und Patachon posten, was es unbrauchbar machen würde...


----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Quatsch, die Blitzer Apps dürfen nur vom Fahrer eines KfZ beim Fahren nicht genutzt werden. Die Apps sind in etwa so illegal wie Canyon Bikes
> Ich bin nur nicht sicher, ob sie nicht ausschließlich auf ausgewiesen Strassen das Anlegen neuer Blitzer zulassen. Außerdem können dann auch Pat und Patachon posten, was es unbrauchbar machen würde...


Du bist nicht mehr auf aktuellem Stand... 








						Blitzer-App/Radarwarner verboten: Strafe  | autozeitung.de
					

Die Nutzung von Blitzer-Apps und anderen Radarwarner ist während der Fahrt verboten: Mit diesen Strafen müssen Autofahrer:innen rechnen!




					www.autozeitung.de
				




Selbst der Beifahrer darf sie nicht mehr benutzen! Damit wurde die Lücke im Gesetzt geschlossen und die Apps sind somit illegal, einzig vor Fahrtantritt darfst du dir wohl noch die Standorte anzeigen lassen...


----------



## sibu (20. April 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Selbst der Beifahrer darf sie nicht mehr benutzen!


Aus deinem verlinkten Artikel:
_Allerdings spricht auch die überarbeitete StVO-Novelle lediglich vom "Fahrzeugführenden", sodass Beifahrer die Blitzer-App beziehungsweise den Blitzerwarner nutzen dürfen, bestätigt der ADAC. _

Wobei eine Webseite, die aktuelle Kontrollen des Ordnungsamts im Siebengebirge erwähnt, mit Sicherheit mit einer automatischen Warnung vor Blitzern vergleichbar ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Aus deinem verlinkten Artikel:
> _Allerdings spricht auch die überarbeitete StVO-Novelle lediglich vom "Fahrzeugführenden", sodass Beifahrer die Blitzer-App beziehungsweise den Blitzerwarner nutzen dürfen, bestätigt der ADAC. _
> 
> Wobei eine Webseite, die aktuelle Kontrollen des Ordnungsamts im Siebengebirge erwähnt, mit Sicherheit mit einer automatischen Warnung vor Blitzern vergleichbar ist.


Verdammt, nicht komplett gelesen. Ich weiß aber das ich im Vorfeld zur  Novelle des Gesetzes einen entsprechenden Artikel gelesen hatte! Eventuell würde dann doch noch Mal was geändert...


----------



## Splash (20. April 2020)

Wobei eine WA- oder Telegram-Gruppe hierzu sicherlich sinnvoll sein dürfte, wobei man schauen müsste, dass unsere Waldpolitessen nicht mit rein kommen ...


----------



## baconcookie (20. April 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du bist nicht mehr auf aktuellem Stand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man darf auch nicht bei rot über die Ampel gehen oder Red Bull mit Alkohol mischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (20. April 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> man darf auch nicht bei rot über die Ampel gehen oder Red Bull mit Alkohol mischen...


"Wie bisher schon bezieht sich die Regelung übrigens nur auf den Fahrzeugführer. Wer also einen Beifahrer mit der Beobachtung einer Blitzer-App beauftragt, dürfte straffrei ausgehen."








						Klarstellung: Straßenverkehrsordnung bekommt eindeutige Formulierung zum Blitzer-App-Verbot
					

Sind sie legal, oder sind sie es nicht? In den App-Stores jedenfalls werden jede Menge Anwendungen angeboten, die vor Geschwindigkeitsmessungen warnen. Auch viele Radiosender sagen täglich die Messstellen durch, ohne dafür belangt zu werden. Doch Vorsicht: Der Gesetzgeber stuft Rundfunkwarnungen...




					www.e-recht24.de


----------



## dom_i (20. April 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Außerdem können dann auch Pat und Patachon posten, was es unbrauchbar machen würde...



Man müsste die App mit seinem Strava-Account verbinden. Dann bekommt man für alle Trails eine Meldung, die bisher in den Strava-Routen schon gefahren wurden...

Wer kann denn so eine App schreiben?


----------



## Trekki (20. April 2020)

Warum so kompliziert?
Ich habe keine App vorgeschlagen, erst recht keine Blitzer App. Ich habe von "Veröffentlichung" gesprochen.
Ihr hört dies doch täglich im Radio: dort wird durchgegeben, wo Blitzer aufgestellt werden. Im GA von heute ist dies drin:




Das Ziel ist hier doch nicht, dass die Autofahrer dann auf allen anderen Straßen ohne Hemmungen rasen können sondern das Ziel ist, die Regeln immer wieder bewußt zu machen.


----------



## Trekki (20. April 2020)

Hier ein Artikel aus der WAZ, warum solche Daten veröffentlicht werden








						Deshalb kündigen Stadt und Polizei jede Woche die Blitzer an
					

In Duisburg kündigen Ordnungsamt und Polizei jede Woche die Geschwindigkeitskontrollen an. Aber ist das sinnvoll? Wir haben Experten befragt.




					www.waz.de


----------



## sibu (20. April 2020)

Das setzt natürlich auf Kooperation durch die zuständigen Behörden.

In einem der älteren Artikel im GA war eine Aussage der beiden Handelnden erwähnt, dass sie den Ort der Kontrolle nach zwei Stunden wechseln, da "sich rumgesprochen hat, wo wir stehen". Ob das im Netz oder durch direkte Begegnung vor Ort rumspricht, haben sie offen gelassen. Wenn sie einige spezielle Orte und Zeiten tatsächlich vorher ankündigen sollte, kann man aber genau wie bei den Radarfallen nicht sicher sein, dass sie nicht auch woanders stehen und auch an anderen Tagen unterwegs sind.


----------



## chrisny (26. April 2020)

Anfragen in wieweit die Rodungen und der Flurschaden durch die Harvester im Einklang mit dem Gesetz sind kann man sicher den Herren fragen lassen der vor allem die MTB als Problem sieht: https://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/vv/personen/66-Koetterheinrich.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (26. April 2020)

Kleines Update:
Ich kann euch berichten, dass letzte Woche Dienstag gegen 12 Uhr das Ordnungsamt am Breiberg gegen Ende des Trails stand und Biker kontrolliert hat......


----------



## sun909 (26. April 2020)

Breiberge und Bunker scheinen bliebt bei denen zu sein. Kann man da gut parken? 

Wenn es eine WA-Gruppe oä gibt, gerne Info per PN an mich...

Grüße


----------



## phoenixinflames (10. Mai 2020)

chrisny schrieb:


> Anfragen in wieweit die Rodungen und der Flurschaden durch die Harvester im Einklang mit dem Gesetz sind kann man sicher den Herren fragen lassen der vor allem die MTB als Problem sieht: https://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/vv/personen/66-Koetterheinrich.php



Läge es nur an diesem Menschen, wäre das Problem ja erledigt, wenn der Herr Amtsleiter sich demnächst in den Ruhestand verabschiedet und bei komfortablen Versorgungsbezügen hoffentlich nur noch seinen künstlerischen Ambitionen widmet.
Leider ist es eine ziemlich widerliche Melange aus lokalen Behörden, diesem unsäglichen VVS und Lokalpresse mit z.T. personellen Überschneidungen an prominenten Stellen, die ein klares Feindbild ausgemacht hat und das auch auf allen zur Verfügung stehenden Kanälen propagiert.

Ich persönlich werde mich ans Guerilla-Biken halten, nach Möglichkeit nicht anhalten, mich mit niemandem auf Diskussionen einlassen und vor allem, wenn zeitlich möglich, irgendwo meinem Hobby nachgehen, wo das stressfreier möglich ist, dabei eben etwas Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen.

Und beim nächsten Umzug mit etwaigem Immobilienkauf einen ausreichend großen Bogen um diese eigentlich sehr schöne Gegend machen.

Über Infos bezüglich einer etwaigen WhatsApp-Gruppe wäre ich bis dahin auch dankbar.


----------



## Trekki (11. Mai 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Breiberge und Bunker scheinen bliebt bei denen zu sein. Kann man da gut parken?


Beide Stellen sind mit dem PKW gut zu erreichen. Echte P - Plätze gibt es dort nicht, dies ist wohl auch nicht Deine Frage.

das untere Ende vom Weg an den Ofenkaulen (Bunker) vorbei liegt direkt an der L331 zwischen Köwi und Ittenbach
das untere Ende vom Weg über die Breiberge ist über Wirtschftswege zu erreichen, knapp 2 km vom Friedhof Rhöndorf aus



phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Leider ist es eine ziemlich widerliche Melange aus lokalen Behörden, diesem unsäglichen VVS und Lokalpresse mit z.T. personellen Überschneidungen an prominenten Stellen, die ein klares Feindbild ausgemacht hat und das auch auf allen zur Verfügung stehenden Kanälen propagiert.


Als Sprecher der lokalen DIMB IG habe ich einige "Lokalpresse" Stellen angesprochen. Der GA Bonn hat trots mehrfachen Anfrage nicht einmal geantwortet. Andere (WDR, Kölner Stadtanzeiger) haben mit mir gesprochen und auch veröffentlicht.

Mit den Behörden, die für die Durchsetzung vom Wegeplan zuständig sind, gab es auch Gespräche mit guten Ansätzen für die Deeskalation. Leider ist Corona dazwischen gekommen, die geplanten Aktionen sind daher zur Zeit auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## Geplagter (11. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Beide Stellen sind mit dem PKW gut zu erreichen. Echte P - Plätze gibt es dort nicht, dies ist wohl auch nicht Deine Frage.
> 
> das untere Ende vom Weg an den Ofenkaulen (Bunker) vorbei liegt direkt an der L331 zwischen Köwi und Ittenbach
> das untere Ende vom Weg über die Breiberge ist über Wirtschftswege zu erreichen, knapp 2 km vom Friedhof Rhöndorf aus
> ...


Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen und stets sachlichen Beiträge. Alles andere ist ohnehin nicht zielführend.


----------



## GMonkey (12. Mai 2020)

Löwenburg wird kontrolliert, blauer VW Bus (SU 2626), Ordnungsbehörde Rhein Sieg.


----------



## Trekki (12. Mai 2020)

Zur Löwenburg gibt es zwei Wege
(1) Nur für Fußgänger frei gegeben
Dieser Weg ist recht breit (ca. 3 m), nur für Fußgänger freigegeben. Im o.g. Gespräch ist die Sperrung für Radfahrer damit begründet worden, dass dies von Sauerländischen Wanderverein gewünscht wurde. Die wiederum befürchten Unfälle.
(2) komplett gesperrter Weg (1..2 m breiter Trail, einige Steinpassagen)
Dieser Weg ist nicht im Wegeplan enthalten. D.h. für alle Besucher gesperrt

Weiterhin gibt es vom Weg (2) aus einen ca. 20 m langen Abkürzung runter zur "Löwenburger Obstwiese". teilweise über freiliegende Wurzeln. Diese Abkürzung ist auch nicht im Wegeplan und auch nicht in OSM enthalten. Diese Abkürzung war vor einiger Zeit das Motiv für eine Kontrollaktion.




Frage in diese Runde: weiß jemand wie es mit dem Betretungsrecht auf der "Löwenburger Obstwiese" aussieht? Diese wird (wurde früher, als es noch Schnee gab) für sehr viele Familien zum Rodeln genutzt.


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Mai 2020)

M.E. gibt es bei beiden Wegen eine entsprechende Markierung an den Bäumen, das Biken hier erlaubt ist. Wieso wird dann unten kontrolliert?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Mai 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> M.E. gibt es bei beiden Wegen eine entsprechende Markierung an den Bäumen, das Biken hier erlaubt ist. Wieso wird dann unten kontrolliert?


Es wurden auch an vielen Stellen Zeichen angebracht die dort nicht hingehören... In den Wegeplan schauen dann weißt du, ob es offizielle Zeichen oder Kopien sind...


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Mai 2020)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Also im Zweifelsfall immer den Wegeplan mit sich führen?!

Ich bring nochmal meinen Vorschlag auf den Tisch:
Eine Critical Mass auf offiziellen Wegen, z. B. am 28.06., 05.07. oder 12.07. (https://www.vv-siebengebirge.de/veranstaltungen-vortraege/). Um zu zeigen, dass auch Mountainbiker eine Stimme haben und eine Lobby bilden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Sauerländischen Wanderverein


Seit wann hat der Sauerländische Wanderverein hier was zu melden... die sollen im sauren Land wandern ???


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Mai 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Also im Zweifelsfall immer den Wegeplan mit sich führen?!


Genau das sollte damit wohl bezweckt werden, das keiner mehr weiß welcher Weg nun wie gedacht ist... Wirst vermutlich bei den Ranger damit aber nicht durch kommen... wenn man sich auf Fake Pfeile beruft... Die werden nur auf den offiziellen Wegeplan verweisen. Und diese Art der Beschilderung kotzt mich eh an! Endeweder auch für Ortsunkundige erkennbar Ausschildern oder das ganze sein lassen... gerade in Bonn ist ja viel Tourismus und auch beruflicher Fremdenverkehr, von denen bestimmt einige auch ihr Bike mitbringen ..


----------



## Trekki (12. Mai 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> M.E. gibt es bei beiden Wegen eine entsprechende Markierung an den Bäumen, das Biken hier erlaubt ist. Wieso wird dann unten kontrolliert?



@GMonkey hat leider nicht geschrieben, welcher der 3 Wege kontrollierten wurde. Aber eigendlich ist es auch egal. Keine der 3 sind im Wegeplan für Radfahrer frei gegeben.

Die Markierungen an den Bäumen sind nicht überall korrekt, auf die kann man sich leider nicht verlassen. Hintergrund ist hier, dass einge Markierungen nicht offiziell gemacht worden sind. Auch dies war ein Thema im Gespräch mit den Behörden (ohne Lösung).

Im genannten Gespräch habe ich es so verstanden, dass es keine reine Fahrrad-Kontrollen gibt. Die Kontrolluere sollen immer alle Regeln durchsetzen. Also auch Leinenpflicht für Hunde und Wegeplan für Fußgänger. Bisher habe ich aber nichts davon mitbekommen, dass dies auch gemacht wird. Auf meinem Arbeitsweg treffe ich regelmäßig auf Hunde ohne Leine, meistens mehrfach auf einer Strecke. Daher hier mein Angebot an die Kontrolluere (die m.w. hier mitlesen): ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mit mir durch das 7GB fahren würdet und mir die Hund vom Leib haltet. Ich bin schon mehrfach von Hunden angegriffen worden. Auch mit Krankenhaus Besuch als Folge (war nicht 7GB).


----------



## davez (12. Mai 2020)

Off topic; das Ordnungsamt kontrollierte mehrfach pro Tag in Bonn in den Parks die Einhaltung der Corona Abstandsregeln. In einem der Parks, in dem Hunde an der Leine zu führen sind, habe ich die Damen und Herren auf die in der Mehrzahl freilaufenden Hunde angesprochen. Mehr als ein Schulterzucken gab es nicht.
Die Lobby der Hundehalter ist einflussreicher als die der Mountainbiker. Und ein paar rüstige Rentner haben die MTBler im 7GB zu ihren Lieblingsfeinden auserkoren. Dazu ist jedes Mittel Recht, sogar Fake News. Früher wären solche Leute Blockwarte gewesen ?
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Mitleid mit den Leuten. Wenn sie daraus ihre Motivation ziehen, müssen sie ein trauriges Leben führen


----------



## 3xpl0r3r (15. Mai 2020)

Hi.
Ich war bis jetzt in keinen Forum aktiv.
Ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel unterwegs und am Ende des Weges stand dann plötzlich das Ordnungsamt, übrigens mit Auto (keine Ahnung wie das der Natur helfen soll). Ich wohne in Königswinter und es war jetzt das erste Mal das ich kontrolliert wurde. Wir haben uns dann so zurückhaltend wie möglich verhalten und musste auch nichts zahlen aber unsere Daten wurden aufgeschrieben. Ich habe dann heute morgen hier das Forum entdeckt und ich wollte fragen ob die jetzt regelmäßig hier kontrollieren. Bis jetzt ist mir das noch nie passiert aber wenn ich jetzt nochmal kontrolliert werden würde, meinte der Typ vom Amt, dass es schon deutlich teurer werden könnte.


----------



## baconcookie (15. Mai 2020)

hättest du das nicht einfach umfahren können?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2020)

Wo war denn die Kontrolle?


----------



## 3xpl0r3r (15. Mai 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob der Weg einen bestimmten Namen hat. Wenn man vom Löwenburger Hof den breiten, rechten Weg Richtung Rhöndorf nimmt kann man irgendwann in einer Linkskurve mit einer Bank rechts einen schmalen Weg runter fahren. Wenn man den dann weiter fährt kommt man irgendwann auf einen sehr schmalen Weg der am Abgrund vorbeiführt, am Ende des Weges, da wo man wieder auf den breiten Weg kommt standen die mit Auto. Ich konnte die auch erst sehen als ich unten war


----------



## 3xpl0r3r (15. Mai 2020)

Sry ixh meine den breiten linken Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Mai 2020)

Ist die Abfahrt Breiberge, wohl ein beliebter Kontrollpunkt. Da kann man mit dem Auto ran, das schont den Bauch...


----------



## baconcookie (15. Mai 2020)

und die standen so, dass du nicht einfach weiter fahren konntest?


----------



## 3xpl0r3r (15. Mai 2020)

Ja genau. Die hatten quasi mit ihrem Auto das Ende des Weges blockiert. Ich hätte höchstens schnell Fahrrad drehen und zurück fahren können. In der Situation hab ich an sowas aber nicht gedacht. Ich bin sonst eher in der Bad Honnefer Gegend unterwegs, Schmelztal usw.. Wisst ihr ob dort auch schonmal kontrolliert wurde?


----------



## Dice8 (15. Mai 2020)

3xpl0r3r schrieb:


> ...musste auch nichts zahlen aber unsere Daten wurden aufgeschrieben....


Das Bussgeld kommt sicherlich per Brief mit der Post!


----------



## sibu (15. Mai 2020)

3xpl0r3r schrieb:


> Ich bin sonst eher in der Bad Honnefer Gegend unterwegs, Schmelztal usw.. Wisst ihr ob dort auch schonmal kontrolliert wurde?



Gleich auf der sechsten Seite dieses Threads wird von einer Kontrolle an der ehemaligen Barbarhütte berichtet.

Wenn du schon so weit im Süden bist: Südlich derLandesgrenze (Schweifeld - Auge Gottes - Honnefer Graben) ist kein Naturschutzgebiet und es sind auch nochmal deutlich weniger Leute unterwegs.


----------



## talybont (15. Mai 2020)

Jetzt dürfen sich Sauerländer, die sich ja kaum vom gemeinen Westfalen unterscheiden, im Rheinland etwas wünschen? So weit ist es also schon gekommen.....als nächstes müssen wohl alle in den Schützenverein und dürfen nur noch Pilsken trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3xpl0r3r (15. Mai 2020)

@sibu ah vielen Dank für den Tipp. Dann werde ich mich mal da umschauen


----------



## Goldsprint (15. Mai 2020)

Es steht doch die Befürchtung im Raum, dass die Kontrollen einseitig zu Lasten der Mountainbiker durchgeführt werden. Dabei wird in der Öffentlichkeit argumentiert, dass auch andere Nutzergruppen sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Vielleicht sollte man mal einen Antrag nach dem Informationsfreiheitsgesetz stellen: Wie viele Kontrollen wurden in welchem Zeitraum durchgeführt? Nach welchen Kriterien wurden die Kontrollpunkte ausgewählt? Wie viele Ordnungswidrigkeiten wurden festgestellt? Welchen Nutzergruppen lassen sich diese zuordnen?


----------



## Goldsprint (15. Mai 2020)

Im Übrigen hätte ich auch Interesse an der Aufnahme in die Whatsapp-Gruppe ;-) Gerne PM an mich.


----------



## baconcookie (15. Mai 2020)

weiß jemand ob am Venusberg schonmal kontrollen durchgeführt wurden/werden? wollte da evtl nochmal hin


----------



## sibu (15. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob am Venusberg schonmal kontrollen durchgeführt wurden/werden? wollte da evtl nochmal hin


Venusberg ist nicht mehr im Landkreis Siegburg, die Stadt Bonn und die Fortsverwaltung zuständig. Gestern hat die Lokalzeit des WDR die Förster auf einem Kontrollgang im Kottenfort begleitet. Sie haben dort beklagt, dass sich in Corona-Zeiten durch Spaziergänger viele illegale Trampelpfade gebildet haben. Der Link zeigt auf die aktuelle Seite der Lokalzeit, eventuell muss der Beitrag vom 14.05. später über die Mediathek gesucht werden.


----------



## Trekki (15. Mai 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Sie haben dort beklagt, dass sich in Corona-Zeiten durch Spaziergänger viele illegale Trampelpfade gebildet haben


Du hast den Inhalt aus dem Beitrag der Lokalzeit korrekt wieder gegeben. Korrekt ist aber, dass die Trampelpfade schon länger als Corona existieren. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier Corona mißbraucht wird. Was auch immer damit bezweckt werden soll.


----------



## phoenixinflames (15. Mai 2020)

Sperrungen und/oder Rückbau lassen sich bei „neuen“ Trampelpfaden eben leichter begründen.


----------



## baconcookie (15. Mai 2020)

Das Areal vom Kottenforst ist eh flach wie nix, Mountainbikes sehe ich da eher wenig


----------



## MDubiedMTB (15. Mai 2020)

In Koblenz ist Biken und Trails jetzt auch aktuell ein Thema. Irgendwie scheint es da jedoch, anders als hier, ernsthafte Gespräche zu geben. https://www.ardmediathek.de/swr/pla...onstruktive-diskussion-um-mountainbike-trails

Dürften auch weniger Verantwortliche involviert sein und der Stadtwald dürfte kein Naturschutzebiet sein. 
Die Umfrage ist übrigens ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (15. Mai 2020)

Interessant ist auch, dass Canyon und XXL da scheinbar irgendwie dabei sind. Von Radon etc. hat man hier bei uns noch nichts in der Diskussion gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (16. Mai 2020)

Große Gewerbesteuerzahler aus der Region finden bei der Kommune sicher auch anders Gehör als ein paar Fahrradfahrer.  
Wenn deren Marketingabteilung klug ist, werden sie das auch wann immer möglich tun.
Welche Rückschlüsse das auf Radon/Bike-Discount zulässt, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Trekki (16. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Das Areal vom Kottenforst ist eh flach wie nix, Mountainbikes sehe ich da eher wenig


Hier irgend welche Tracks, Bilder oder Videos zu posten ist sicherlich nicht gut. Aber kurz gesagt: Du bist falsch informiert.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Mai 2020)

Ja, bitte hier KEINE Infos über Trails!


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Mai 2020)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Große Gewerbesteuerzahler aus der Region finden bei der Kommune sicher auch anders Gehör als ein paar Fahrradfahrer.
> Wenn deren Marketingabteilung klug ist, werden sie das auch wann immer möglich tun.
> Welche Rückschlüsse das auf Radon/Bike-Discount zulässt, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.


Canyon hat das bis vor wenigen Wochen auch überhaupt nicht interessiert, da ist auch nur Bewegung drinn, da der dimb Vorstand der IG koblenz dort arbeitet ..


----------



## B1978 (17. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mittlerweile Verständnis für die Kontrollen und auch für die Wanderer, die sich über die rabiaten Moutainbiker beschweren. Erst gestern bin ich von der Löwenburg über die Breiberge runtergefahren. Überholt worden bin ich dann von einer 4er-Gruppe im "Downhillmodus". Eine Gruppe Wanderer musste regelrecht auf Seite springen. Unbefestigter, steiniger und steiler Weg, große Geschwindigkeit und dann geschätzte 30 cm Abstand. Das ist einfach totale Sche***! Da wäre mir als Wanderer auch die Hutschnur hochgegangen. 

Die große Mehrheit der MTBler verhält sich gut und rücksichtsvoll. Dann hat auch kein Wanderer etwas dagegen, wenn man Wege fährt, die eigentlich nicht für Radfahrer erlaubt sind. Aber diese kleine Minderheit an Rücksichtslosen, die sind einfach asozial!

Sorry für die offenen Worte. Aber das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (17. Mai 2020)

B1978 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile Verständnis für die Kontrollen und auch für die Wanderer, die sich über die rabiaten Moutainbiker beschweren. Erst gestern bin ich von der Löwenburg über die Breiberge runtergefahren. Überholt worden bin ich dann von einer 4er-Gruppe im "Downhillmodus". Eine Gruppe Wanderer musste regelrecht auf Seite springen. Unbefestigter, steiniger und steiler Weg, große Geschwindigkeit und dann geschätzte 30 cm Abstand. Das ist einfach totale Sche***! Da wäre mir als Wanderer auch die Hutschnur hochgegangen.
> 
> Die große Mehrheit der MTBler verhält sich gut und rücksichtsvoll. Dann hat auch kein Wanderer etwas dagegen, wenn man Wege fährt, die eigentlich nicht für Radfahrer erlaubt sind. Aber diese kleine Minderheit an Rücksichtslosen, die sind einfach asozial!
> 
> Sorry für die offenen Worte. Aber das musste mal gesagt werden.



stimme ich voll und ganz zu! 

Das Problem ist nur, dass es auch bei angemessener und umsichtiger Fahrweise unzulässig ist, die Breiberge runter zu fahren. In der Folge würde auch das durch die Ranger sanktioniert werden.
Es fehlt neben Rücksicht durch vereinzelte Biker auch ein vernünftiges Wegekonzept was auch anspruchsvollere Wege für Räder einschließt und nicht nur Waldautobahn.


----------



## Schn33fraese (17. Mai 2020)

Und deshalb müssen so viele wie möglich ein gutes Beispiel abgeben. Der Downhillmodus ist auch mein Lieblingsmodus, Leute erschrecken gehört aber nicht dazu. 
Ich bemerke nur dass die Ablehnung von Mountainbikern auch in anderen Regionen steigt. Lange hatte ich Ruhe vor Stöckchenlegern, jetzt bin ich seit vielleicht einem Jahr wieder vermehrt am aufräumen. Und über den "Flurfunk" hört man immer mal wieder was über Beschwerden, gerechtfertigt und ungerechtfertigt.

Der östliche Rand des Großraums Köln Bonn hat viel zu bieten. Muss ich ehrlich sagen, ich hätte gerne ein Stück von dem Kuchen. Ein für biker ansprechendes Trailnetz vom Bergischen über das Siegtal zum 7GB. Das wäre was. 
Ich geh jetzt raus, das Valley ist wieder offen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2020)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Der östliche Rand des Großraums Köln Bonn hat viel zu bieten. Muss ich ehrlich sagen, ich hätte gerne ein Stück von dem Kuchen. Ein für biker ansprechendes Trailnetz vom Bergischen über das Siegtal zum 7GB. Das wäre was.
> Ich geh jetzt raus, das Valley ist wieder offen



Ich nicht ! Ich fände es sehr viel besser wenn die Akzeptanz für MTBs endlich auf ein vernünftiges Niveau käme und man sich fast überall auf breiten wie schmalen Wegen frei bewegen darf. Ich möchte kein Bikeghetto 

Das lässt sich nur bewerkstelligen wenn sich mal alle am Riemen reißen und sich anständig verhalten. Das wär schonmal eine gute Basis dann hätte man auch Argumente um die MTB Hasser ins leere laufen zu lassen.

Wenn ich mir aber anschaue was so in den Wäldern rumdengelt wird das eine Mammutaufgabe ?


----------



## Schn33fraese (17. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich nicht ! Ich fände es sehr viel besser wenn die Akzeptanz für MTBs endlich auf ein vernünftiges Niveau käme und man sich fast überall auf breiten wie schmalen Wegen frei bewegen darf.


 
Ein Ghetto will ich sicher nicht. Ich denke da eher an eine Bereicherung, es geht doch nicht darum, die MTBler aus dem Rest des Waldes auszusperren. Aber wenn es den Verkehr zu Stoßzeiten wie Wochenende und schönes Wetter entzerrt, wäre es als zusätzliches Angebot sicher sinnvoll und kann dem gegenseitigen Verständnis nur helfen. 

Letztlich stimmt's ja, die Akzeptanz muss steigen, dann müsste man auch nicht immer gleich vom worst case ausgehen.
Heute wieder gesehen, selbst dem muffeligsten Waldmitnutzer zucken die Mundwinkel, wenn man laut und freundlich grüßt, idealerweise auch mit winken! Im Zweifelsfall überlegen die dann, woher du sie kennen könntest 

Ich fürchte nur, dass es die MTB-Hasser kaum ruhig stellen wird, wenn sich andere nur nicht beschweren. Wir müssen halt durch offensive Freundlichkeit die neutrale Mehrheit auf unsere Seite bekommen.

Vielleicht ja ein Streitereien-Ghetto für z.B. rücksichtslose Biker, grantige Förster u.s.w. Da könnten die sich doch ungestört austoben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (17. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube, dass es wichtig, die zwei Punkte zu trennen: Der Wegeplan ist teil der Naturschutzverordnung. Da ist es meiner Meinung nach unerheblich, ob jemand einen Weg mit dem Rad fährt oder zu Fuß geht. Der andere Punkt ist die Belästigung, zum Teil sogar Gefährdung anderer, die so auch nicht passieren darf.

Interessant ist dabei, dass der Saure-Gurken-Verein den Naturschutz für seine Zwecke genutzt hat: Der deutsche Wanderer als geschützte oder gar vom Aussterben bedrohte Art?
Bei der nächsten Novelle der Naturschutzverordnung wird man der Stelle dicke Bretter bohren müssen.


----------



## davez (17. Mai 2020)

B1978 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile Verständnis für die Kontrollen und auch für die Wanderer, die sich über die rabiaten Moutainbiker beschweren. Erst gestern bin ich von der Löwenburg über die Breiberge runtergefahren. Überholt worden bin ich dann von einer 4er-Gruppe im "Downhillmodus". Eine Gruppe Wanderer musste regelrecht auf Seite springen. Unbefestigter, steiniger und steiler Weg, große Geschwindigkeit und dann geschätzte 30 cm Abstand. Das ist einfach totale Sche***! Da wäre mir als Wanderer auch die Hutschnur hochgegangen.
> 
> Die große Mehrheit der MTBler verhält sich gut und rücksichtsvoll. Dann hat auch kein Wanderer etwas dagegen, wenn man Wege fährt, die eigentlich nicht für Radfahrer erlaubt sind. Aber diese kleine Minderheit an Rücksichtslosen, die sind einfach asozial!
> 
> Sorry für die offenen Worte. Aber das musste mal gesagt werden.


Du vermischst zwei Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben, nämlich die Kontrollen und MTBler, die rücksichtslos fahren. Das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Nein, für die Kontrollen habe ich kein Verständnis - denn Wanderer mit freilaufenden Hunden können im 7GB unbehelligt des Weges gehen. Desgleichen werden Wanderer, die gesperrte Pfade begehen, nicht verwarnt (ich erlebe ständig Familien, die sogar quer durch den Wald laufen, wo es noch nicht einmal Pfade gibt).
Mountainbiker werden dagegen sehr bewusst von den Kontrolleuren in schikanöser Weise abgezockt. Da wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
Mich ärgern auch rücksichtslose MTBler. Solche Idioten findest Du aber leider nicht nur bei den MTBlern sondern auf zwei Beinen und vier Rädern. In der Tat begegene ich dem von Dir beschriebenen Typ MTBler auch im 7GB. Die fahren aber auch auf den freigegebenen Wegen wie die Säue - insofern bringen die Kontrollen gar nichts. Denn dort wird nicht die rücksichtslose Fahrweise, sondern das Befahren gesperrter Wege bestraft.
Offtopic - extrem ägern mich die Harvester und Traktoren, die die Wege zerstören. Letzte Woche ist mein Sohn auf einem breiten Weg in die inzwischen knochentrockene Spur eines Traktors beim Bergabfahren geraten und hat sich dann mit dem Bike überschlagen. Zum Glück ist ihm außer ein paar Hautabschürfungen nichts passiert. Wenn sich dabei mal jemand ernsthaft verletzt, wird das eine interessante Haftungsfrage - von meinem juristischen Grundempfinden dürfte das ein Haftungsthema für die Gemeinde sein.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Desgleichen werden Wanderer, die gesperrte Pfade begehen, nicht verwarnt



Das stimmt nicht, auch Fußgänger dürfen löhnen, wenn sie erwischt werden. Kam mal ein Bericht im WDR TV.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Da ist es meiner Meinung nach unerheblich, ob jemand einen Weg mit dem Rad fährt oder zu Fuß geht.



Bin ich bei Dir ! Dann muss aber auch gleiches Recht für alle gelten. Rad und Fussgänger die gleichen Wege


----------



## davez (18. Mai 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, auch Fußgänger dürfen löhnen, wenn sie erwischt werden. Kam mal ein Bericht im WDR TV.


Das waren wahrscheinlich Schauspieler ? Ich habe es selbst bei festgestellten Verstößen nicht erlebt. Es gab lediglich mündliche Verwarnungen. Und kaum um die Ecke wurden die Hunde wieder abgeleint


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

Du hast etwas wichtiges in Deutschland noch nicht erkannt, denn  





davez schrieb:


> Hunde


 stehen in der Rangliste VOR Kindern ... wieso sonst öffnen Hundefrisöre vor Kitas ?
Es ist ja auch wesentlich schlimmer wenn ein Kind MTB auf schmalen wegen fährt oder bisschen die Schaufel schingt statt ein freilaufender Hund der vielleicht Gelege zerwühlt oder Kanickel jagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn sich dabei mal jemand ernsthaft verletzt, wird das eine interessante Haftungsfrage


Die Haftungsfrage im Wald ist recht klar: https://www.dimb.de/fachberatung/fa...ntainbike-fakten/#1550346820316-1c89889b-196d


> *Haftung & Verkehrssicherungspflicht*
> Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht wird in der Diskussion gerne angeführt, um das Mountainbiken zu reglementieren. In der Praxis finden sich aber kaum Fälle, in welchen es tatsächlich zu einer Haftung gekommen ist. Es gilt der Leitsatz der Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr:
> _*Gesetz zur Erhaltung des Waldes und zur Förderung der Forstwirtschaft (Bundeswaldgesetz)*_
> _§ 14 Betreten des Waldes_
> ...



Dein Sohn hätte die Teckerspuren erkennen können und sich anpassen müssen. Im Zweifel absteigen. Das hat er nicht gemacht und muss für die Folgen selbst aufkommen. Emotional verstehe ich Deine Einschätzung, sie ist aber nicht korrekt.


----------



## davez (18. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Haftungsfrage im Wald ist recht klar: https://www.dimb.de/fachberatung/fa...ntainbike-fakten/#1550346820316-1c89889b-196d
> 
> 
> Dein Sohn hätte die Teckerspuren erkennen können und sich anpassen müssen. Im Zweifel absteigen. Das hat er nicht gemacht und muss für die Folgen selbst aufkommen. Emotional verstehe ich Deine Einschätzung, sie ist aber nicht korrekt.


War nicht erkennbar - begann direkt hinter einer nichteinsehbaren Kurve.

Sind durch Traktoren zerstörte Waldwege "waldtypisch"...

So eindeutig sehe ich den Fall nicht. - Will ich aber nicht weiter vertiefen.


----------



## on any sunday (18. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Das waren wahrscheinlich Schauspieler ?



Nö 
Und wer hinter einer nichteinsehbaren Kurve wegen eines Hindernisses auf die Schnauze fällt, war schlicht zu schnell.


----------



## Trekki (18. Mai 2020)

Die Stelle, an dem der MTBler runter fährt, habe ich im Post #1224 als Abkürzung beschrieben. Die freiliegenden Wurzeln kann man sehr gut erkennen.
Im laufe der 51 Seiten von diesem Thread sollte klar geworden sein, dass Naturschutz der Kern vom Wegeplan ist. Der Schutz von Wanderern hat sich in dem Wegeplan nur hinein gemogelt.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier ein Schauspieler über die Wurzeln hinunter geschickt wurde, nur um ein für die Ordnungsbehörde gutes Bild bzw. um ein schlechtes Bild der MTBler zu bekommen.



GMonkey schrieb:


> Löwenburg wird kontrolliert, blauer VW Bus (SU 2626), Ordnungsbehörde Rhein Sieg.


War es diese Stelle aus dem Video, bei dem der VW Bus stand?



on any sunday schrieb:


> Und wer hinter einer nichteinsehbaren Kurve wegen eines Hindernisses auf die Schnauze fällt, war schlicht zu schnell.


Korrekt. Und wer Wanderer hinter einer nicht einsehbaren Kurve umnietet schadet nicht nur den Wanderer sondern auch allen MTBlern. Also immer auf Sicht fahren!


----------



## davez (18. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Korrekt. Und wer Wanderer hinter einer nicht einsehbaren Kurve umnietet schadet nicht nur den Wanderer sondern auch allen MTBlern. Also immer auf Sicht fahren!


Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Ratschläge. Bringt mich echt weiter  Am besten sollten wir alle zukünftig bergab schieben, denn nur dann lässt sich die von mir beschriebende Situation vermeiden. Einem Wanderer hätten wir locker ausweichen können, bei der Fahrrinne hatten wir keine Chance Aber Ihr könnt das aus der Ferne viel besser beurteilen und es liegt sicher an der Dämlichkeit und Unvermögens meines Sohnes und mir.


----------



## Trekki (18. Mai 2020)

Es tut mir leid, dass die Ratschläge nicht hilfreich sind.

Leider werden solche Unfälle uns allen MTBlern auf's Brot geschmiert. Im Gespräch mit Hrn. Decker hat er mir die Zahl von Rettungseinsätzen für verunglückte MTB Fahrer genannt (die Zahl habe ich mir leider nicht gemerkt). Dies war im Zusammenhang mit der Gefahr gemeint, die von MTB Fahrern für andere Waldbesucher ausgeht. Dem Bild können wir nur entgegnen, wenn wir möglichst Unfällen aus dem Weg gehen.

Für alle hier etwas Hintergrundinfo zur Haftung (ist aber bezogen auf 7GB Kontrollen offtopic):
diese ist für "Waldtypische Gefahren" ausgeschlossen. Gefahren müssen lt. Gesetz von Waldbesuchern erwartet werden. Hier hat das Gesetz einige Beispiele
"Zu den natur- und waldtypischen Gefahren zählen vornehmlich solche, die von lebenden und toten Bäumen, sonstigem Aufwuchs oder natürlichem Bodenzustand ausgehen oder aus der ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung des Waldes entstehen. "
Dies ist auch schon so vom BGH bestätigt worden.
Die Spurrinnen sind zur Zeit sehr schwierig zu befahren weil es so trocken ist. D.h. knallhart & verzeihen keinen Fahrfehler. Die konkrete Stelle, bei dem der Sturz passiert ist, kenne ich nicht. Daher kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, ob sie fahrbar (Sturz ist dann ein Fahrfehler) oder unfahrbar (Sturz unvermeidlich) ist.

Eine nicht waldtypische Gefahr ist, wenn ein Weg abgesperrt wird. Z.B. ein Draht quer über den Weg. Wenn diese Stelle dann auch noch ohne Warnung ist, kannst Du jemanden suchen der Stress bekommen soll.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Leider werden solche Unfälle uns allen MTBlern auf's Brot geschmiert. Im Gespräch mit Hrn. Decker hat er mir die Zahl von Rettungseinsätzen für verunglückte MTB Fahrer genannt (die Zahl habe ich mir leider nicht gemerkt). Dies war im Zusammenhang mit der Gefahr gemeint, die von MTB Fahrern für andere Waldbesucher ausgeht. Dem Bild können wir nur entgegnen, wenn wir möglichst Unfällen aus dem Weg gehen.



Genau das ist wieder ein fadescheiniges Argument was Hr.Decker da vorbringt. Dann müstenn andere Freizeitaktivitäten  wie z.B Fussball auch verboten werden. Dieser füllt Sonntags wesentlich mehr die Notaufnahme des Landes.

Wenn's für den Naturschutz ist stünden wahrscheinlich viel mehr MTBler dahinter wenn's auch Konsequent und Konsistent wäre. Nicht auf der einen Seite argumentieren das MTB schädlich wegen Erosion sind und auf der anderen mit schwerem Gerät tiefe Furchen ziehen. Und nicht Wege für MTB sperren und für Wanderer offen lassen. Wanderer haben m.M. nach einen genau so großen Abdruck in der Natur wie wir, nur anders. Wenn Sperrungen dann für Alle und dann auch authentisch begründen.

M.M.


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wanderer haben m.M. nach einen genau so großen Abdruck in der Natur wie wir, nur anders. Wenn Sperrungen dann für Alle und dann auch authentisch begründen.


Das ist nicht nur Meinung, sondern Fakt. Es gibt wissenschaftliche Studien, die das untermauern - als ich seinerzeit die DIMB Bibliothek digitalisiert hatte, hatte ich solche Studien in den Händen. Es ging bei dem Wegenetz nur um Durchsetzung der Interessen bestimmter Vereine, nicht darum einen guten Kompromiss zu erreichen.


----------



## RoDeBo (19. Mai 2020)

Interessant wäre ja mal, wann der Wegeplan Fahrradfahren noch mehr einschränkt, wenn mal alle wirklich nur auf den erlaubten Wegen fahren...da wird es dann ja noch enger. 
Vielleicht gar mit schön schnellen gravelbikes, weil für mtb gibt es dann ja eigentlich auch keinen wirklichen Grund mehr...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Mai 2020)

Immer wieder diese bösen Mountainbiker: Illegale Mountainbikestrecke in Privatwald entdeckt
Scheint neuerdings das Lieblingsfeindbild des GA zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Mai 2020)

Der GA betreibt seit Jahren komplett einseitige Berichterstattung gegen MTBler, und hat offene Gesprächsangebote abgelehnt.


----------



## Trekki (25. Mai 2020)

Von DIMB aus habe ich gerade wieder ein Gesprächsangebot losgeschickt. Da der GA auf meine Emails vom Herbst und April immer noch nicht geantwortet hat, veröffentliche ich hier meine Email. Inhaltlich sind die Emails aus April von von heute quasi gleich.


> Sehr geehrte Frau Reuter,
> angestoßen durch Ihren Artikel im GA von heute möchte ich mich als Sprecher der DIMB in der IG Rhein/Sieg vorstellen. Die DIMB ist die Interessenvertretung für den MTB Sport. Falls Sie Fragen zum MTB haben, stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
> 
> Innerhalb der MTB Gemeinde hier in Bonn  haben die Artikel im GA einiges an Aufmerksamkeit gebracht. Leider keine positive. Diese Reaktionen werden auch auf den GA insgesamt projiziert. Ich höre immer wieder Aussagen wie "Käseblatt" und ähnliches. Ich wäre froh in der GA die Ansichten der DIMB zum Thema MTB vorstellen zu können. Sie können mich unter dieser Email oder auch per Telefon unter 0176 36355825 erreichen. Dem GA und anderen Medien habe ich dies Angebot schon im Herbst 2019 gemacht, u.a. WDR und Kölner Stadtanzeiger haben reagiert.
> ...



Bei der Vorschau von diesem Post ist mir die Dopplung meiner Signatur in der Email aufgefallen. Strg-C und Strg-V hat zugeschlagen.


----------



## Geplagter (25. Mai 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Der GA betreibt seit Jahren komplett einseitige Berichterstattung gegen MTBler, und hat offene Gesprächsangebote abgelehnt.


Was ist denn an dem verlinkten Artikel des GA falsch, bzw, nicht richtig wiedergegeben? Der Autor geht neben dem Fehlverhalten von Mountainbikern ja durchaus auch auf das von Nordic Walkern ein. 
Wie sonst sollte eine der Neutralität verpflichtete Zeitung den Sachverhalt anders wiedergeben?
Das es Mountainbikern nicht gefällt, wenn auf deren Missachtung von geltenden Regeln eingegangen wird, kann ich ja durchaus verstehen, das ändert aber nichts am Sachverhalt.
Worüber soll denn der GA mit Mountainbikern diskutieren? Der GA ist weder für Gesetze und Regeln verantwortlich, noch stünde es ihm zu, durch seine Berichterstattung hier in irgend einer Weise Einfluss zu nehmen. Das Blatt kommt lediglich seinem Informationsauftrag nach.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Mai 2020)

Und warum dann nie die Sicht der MTBler, und warum regelmäßig einseitige und emotionalisierende Berichte nebst entsprechender Bilder?


----------



## Geplagter (25. Mai 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Und warum dann nie die Sicht der MTBler, und warum regelmäßig einseitige und emotionalisierende Berichte nebst entsprechender Bilder?


Warum der GA nicht bereit ist, die Sichtweise von Mountainbikern zu thematisieren, kann ich nicht sagen.
Das es regelmäßig zu "einseitigen und emotionalisiernden Berichten nebst entsprechender Bilder" kommt, liegt aber schlichtweg daran, dass sich ein offenbar nicht unerheblicher Teil der MTB fahrenden insbesondere im 7GB nicht an die Regeln hält. Ich will hier nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der geltenden Regeln diskutieren. Fakt ist aber, dass seitens der Mountainbiker streng genommen permanent Ordnungswidrigkeiten begangen werden und über so etwas berichtet eine Regionalzeitung nun einmal.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Mai 2020)

Und warum immer nur und einseitig MTBler? Denn Grund kenne ich auch nicht, aber die Tatsache der einseitigen und so verzerrenden Darstellung.


----------



## Trekki (25. Mai 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das Blatt kommt lediglich seinem Informationsauftrag nach.


Ger GA hat Inhaltlich die Aussagen von Herrn Loë sicherlich korrekt wieder gegeben. Die Ursachen für die Ordnungswidrigkeiten werden aber nicht angesprochen, die Aussagen von Herrn Loë  werden nicht hinterfragt.

Beispiel Bodenverdichtung: hier ist durch MTB und Wanderer lt. Untersuchungen kein Unterschied festzustellen. Eine Erntemaschine mit 20 T (zugegebenermaßen auf breiten Rädern) ist da mal eine ganz andere Kategorie.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2020)

Seh ich auch so, schon alleine das Bild im GA der Klassiker ! Herr Lehrer ich weiss was ! 
Man könnte genauso eine Rückegasse zeigen oder die Bilder weiter oben im Thread von davez und sagen: da wächst Jahre lang nix mehr. Unterschied ist nur das die Verwüstung mit dem Harvester erlaubt und das Buddeln verboten ist


----------



## baconcookie (25. Mai 2020)

Ich denke das wird weiterlaufen wie mit der Prohibition. Wenn nur verboten wird, wird weiter illegal gefahren. vielleicht bessert sich was wenn mal legale MTB strecken kommen. Vorher sehe ich da kein Ende des ganzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Mai 2020)

Mal wieder ein Beispiel:






Am 18.05. westl. von Frank Asbecks Gut Calmuth. Dort ist fast kein Weg mehr befahrbar.


----------



## Trekki (25. Mai 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Der Autor geht neben dem Fehlverhalten von Mountainbikern ja durchaus auch auf das von Nordic Walkern ein.


Rein rechtlich ist den Nordic Walkern nichts anzuhängen: für Wanderer gibt es keine Pflicht auf den Wegen zu bleiben. Radfahrer müssen jedoch auf den Wegen bleiben.



baconcookie schrieb:


> vielleicht bessert sich was wenn mal legale MTB strecken kommen


Ich sehe dies so, dass eine MTB Strecke nur für einen kleinen Teil der MTB Fahrer ausreichend ist. Alle Anderen werden weiterhin zusätzlich die existierenden Wege nutzen.


----------



## Geplagter (25. Mai 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Beispiel:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1050703
> 
> Am 18.05. westl. von Frank Asbecks Gut Calmuth. Dort ist fast kein Weg mehr befahrbar.


Das ist ein tolles Beweisfoto. Sende es zusammen mit einem Leserbrief an den GA und weise auf die immensen Schäden hin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich sehe dies so, dass eine MTB Strecke nur für einen kleinen Teil der MTB Fahrer ausreichend ist. Alle Anderen werden weiterhin zusätzlich die existierenden Wege nutzen.



Das wäre ja schonmal die hälfte der Miete wenn man den "10-jährigen" die da Schaufeln eine echte legale Alternative bietet. Für die anderen vielleicht ein paar der Trails wieder für MTB frei geben und alle wären glücklich denke ich


----------



## Manfred (25. Mai 2020)

man muss erstmal unterscheiden:
Die eine Gruppe, die mit den MTB eine Tour fahren und einmal pro Tour über einen Trail oder auch unbefestigten Weg fahren oder die Gruppe, die mit Schubkarren und Schaufeln in den Wald kommen, Wege bauen und diese anschließend mehrmals hintereinander befahren und andere Leute anlocken.
Das sich hier andere Leute (z.B. Waldbesitzer) sich beschweren, kann ich nach vollziehen. 
Was am Ende passiert (General Anzeiger), dass man sich über Mountainbiker (ALLE) beschwert ist einfach nur SCHE....
Als Mountainbiker genieße ich die Natur und natürliche Hindernisse, da brauche ich keine Kunstwerke im Wald.
Wer sich mit Schaufel und Schubkarre austoben will, der kann dies in meinen Garten tuen. (Natürlich so, wie ich will.)


----------



## Trekki (25. Mai 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das ist ein tolles Beweisfoto. Sende es zusammen mit einem Leserbrief an den GA und weise auf die immensen Schäden hin.


Ich spüre die Ironie. Wenn ja, muss ich Dir recht geben: der Wald um Calmuth herum ist schon immer (also die letzten 20 Jahre) sehr stark genutzt worden. Die Wege sind meistens sehr schlammig. Zur Zeit es es halt extrem Tocken, somit sind diese Spuren wie im Foto zu sehen Hohlwege aus Zement.
Bei einem Abschnitt aus dem Wanderweg "Burgenweg" hängt schon länger ein Hinweis, diesen Abschnitt zu meiden weil er in einem schlechten Zustand ist.



schraeg schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schonmal die hälfte der Miete wenn man den "10-jährigen" die da Schaufeln eine echte legale Alternative bietet.


Diese Idee gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (25. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich spüre die Ironie.


Mein Ansinnen war keineswegs ironisch gemeint. Ich denke nämlich, dass es wichtig ist, dass man auch solche Dinge regelmäßig in regionalen Medien thematisiert, damit klar wird, dass es eben nicht nur Wanderer und Radfahrer sind, die im Wald Schäden anrichten und ein Leserbrief incl. Beweisfoto ist eine einfache Sache, die jeder hier problemlos bewerkstelligen kann, zumal einige der hier Schreibenden ja zumindest hier im Forum sehr viel zum Thema beizutragen haben.
Ich könnte mir auch Leserbriefe zu an Wochenenden im 7GB völlig mit Fußgängern überfüllten Wegen vorstellen, auf denen sich dann auch noch die Mountainbiker zu bewegen haben.
Und weil die Zustände mitunter so schlimm sind, könnte man gleich eine Entzerrung anregen, indem auch die im Wald Rad fahrenden ihre eigenen Bereiche zugeteilt bekommen, so das beide Gruppen am Ende gewonnen haben.


----------



## davez (25. Mai 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Beispiel:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1050703
> 
> Am 18.05. westl. von Frank Asbecks Gut Calmuth. Dort ist fast kein Weg mehr befahrbar.


Ich verstehe die Aufregung um das Bild nicht. Vor kurzem habe ich in diesem Fred gelernt, das sei "waldtypisch", dann muss man halt langsam fahren oder schieben


----------



## davez (25. Mai 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Immer wieder diese bösen Mountainbiker: Illegale Mountainbikestrecke in Privatwald entdeckt
> Scheint neuerdings das Lieblingsfeindbild des GA zu sein.


Die Überschrift ist reißerischer als der eigentliche Text. Ein starkes Indiz, dass hier von Seiten der Redaktion Stimmung gemacht wird. 
Der Waldbesitzer führt an, dass Keimlinge zerstört worden seien. Ohne Verbissschutz der Bäume insbesondere gegen Rehwild ist bei den hohen Beständen in Deutschland eine Aufforstung fast unmöglich. Insoweit nehme ich ihm das nicht ab. Dass er sich über die Leute ärgert, die sich vom Weg entfernen, verstehe ich. Die Zerstörung der Keimling ist aus meiner Sicht eine reines Scheinargument. Wahrscheinlicher geht es um Sekundärinteressen (z.B. Zuschüsse / Zahlungen der Gemeinde? Versicherung? usw.) oder dass er weniger Rehwild im Wald hat, duch die Wanderer & MTBler fernab der Weg und er passionierter Jäger ist - alles Spekulation, aber seine Argumentation greift jedenfalls nicht


----------



## baconcookie (25. Mai 2020)

nice, das ist bei mir in der nähe


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. Mai 2020)

Das Bild mit der Fahrspur ist auch waldtypisch, die Arbeit wird halt nicht mehr mit Pferd und Axt gemacht. Ist halt doppelt blöd, das es gerade auch noch eine Dürre in Verbindung mit Borkenkäfern gibt. Hilft unseren Anligen leider nicht so richtig...

Von einem unparteiischen, regionalen Medium, dem immer wieder auffällt, das es Konflikte gibt, erwarte ich, auch auf die Ursachen einzugehen und diese zu hinterfragen. Vor allem, wenn der Konflikt seit Jahren besteht und sich keine Lösungen abzeichnen. Schon komisch, dass sich da keiner fragt, WARUM die Moutainbiker sich immer und immer wieder ordnungswiedrig verhalten. Selbst wenn man nicht die hellste Leuchte im Großraumbüro ist, sollte einem irgendwann die Frage kommen.

Mich stören weniger diese Artikel, sehr wohl aber, dass ich nie lese, das über fehlende Akzeptanz und "Sportstätten"  für unseren Sport berichtet wird.


----------



## Manfred (25. Mai 2020)

Man sollte sich nochmals überlegen, es geht hier nicht drum, das man im Wald Rad fährt, sondern darum dass man mit Schubkarre und mit Schaufeln in den Wald kommt, irgendwas baut und mehrmals mit den Rad den Weg verdichtet.
Das letztere ist nach meiner Meinung nicht notwendig, hiermit macht man nur schlechte Stimmung. 
Ich würde es nicht begrüßen, wenn einer mit Schubkarre und Schaufel zur mit kommt und meinen Garten nach seinen Wünschen umbaut, den Ärger von den Waldbesitzer kann ich verstehen.


----------



## baconcookie (25. Mai 2020)

und genau diese "Trailbauer" kann man mit offiziellen strecken wo Spielereien für sie gebaut wurden davon abhalten.
Die querfeldeinfahrer wird es immer geben.


----------



## Trekki (29. Mai 2020)

Der GA hat reagiert und mein Gesprächsangebot angenommen. Heute ist hierzu ein Artikel erschienen, leider finde ich den online nicht.
Mein Aufruf ist: bleibt auf den Wegen, hinterlasst keine Spuren. Dies haben wird exakt so in den DIMB Trailrules festgelegt.
Ungelöst ist immer noch das Buddelbedürfnis von einigen (dies meine ich positiv!). @Manfred hat dies schön auf den Punkt gebracht: gerne bei ihm im Garten aber nach seinen Vorgaben. Als Lösungsansatz sehe ich für Bonn den Dirtpark in Dottendorf, die erwarten Hilfe beim Buddeln. Dies ist natürlich für einen 10 Jährigen aus Adendorf oder Meckenheim keine Lösung.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Mai 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, auch Fußgänger dürfen löhnen, wenn sie erwischt werden. Kam mal ein Bericht im WDR TV.


Unterschied Theorie und Praxis...


----------



## dom_i (29. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der GA hat reagiert und mein Gesprächsangebot angenommen. Heute ist hierzu ein Artikel erschienen, leider finde ich den online nicht.
> Mein Aufruf ist: bleibt auf den Wegen, hinterlasst keine Spuren. Dies haben wird exakt so in den DIMB Trailrules festgelegt.
> Ungelöst ist immer noch das Buddelbedürfnis von einigen (dies meine ich positiv!). @Manfred hat dies schön auf den Punkt gebracht: gerne bei ihm im Garten aber nach seinen Vorgaben. Als Lösungsansatz sehe ich für Bonn den Dirtpark in Dottendorf, die erwarten Hilfe beim Buddeln. Dies ist natürlich für einen 10 Jährigen aus Adendorf oder Meckenheim keine Lösung.



Kann jemand den Artikel abfotografieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (29. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Unterschied Theorie und Praxis...


Kleine Anekdote. Ich fahre mehrfach pro Woche zum Drachenfels hoch über die Hirschburg. Mir begegnen jedes Mal KfZ ohne Durchfahrtserlaubnis im oberen Teil. Während der Corona Zeit ist permanent das Ordnungsamt zum Drachenfels gefahren (gefühlt im Stundentakt), um die Kontaktverbote zu kontrollieren. Bei der Begegnung mit dem Ordnungsamt musste keiner der Autofahrer eine Strafe zahlen, noch wurden "Knöllchen" verteilt. Auf der anderen Seite ist das verständlich, denn ein MTB ist natürlich ein deutlich größerer Störfaktor im Wald als ein KfZ   
Die Gleichbehandlung von MTBlern mit anderen (Spaziergänger mit freilaufenden Hunden, Spaziergänger auf geschlossenen Wegen, KfZ im Wald) im 7GB durch das Ordnungsamt gehört ins Reich der Märchen.


----------



## Goldsprint (29. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote. Ich fahre mehrfach pro Woche zum Drachenfels hoch über die Hirschburg. Mir begegnen jedes Mal KfZ ohne Durchfahrtserlaubnis im oberen Teil. Während der Corona Zeit ist permanent das Ordnungsamt zum Drachenfels gefahren (gefühlt im Stundentakt), um die Kontaktverbote zu kontrollieren. Bei der Begegnung mit dem Ordnungsamt musste keiner der Autofahrer eine Strafe zahlen, noch wurden "Knöllchen" verteilt. Auf der anderen Seite ist das verständlich, denn ein MTB ist natürlich ein deutlich größerer Störfaktor im Wald als ein KfZ
> Die Gleichbehandlung von MTBlern mit anderen (Spaziergänger mit freilaufenden Hunden, Spaziergänger auf geschlossenen Wegen, KfZ im Wald) im 7GB durch das Ordnungsamt gehört ins Reich der Märchen.


Einfach eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einreichen.


----------



## baconcookie (29. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der GA hat reagiert und mein Gesprächsangebot angenommen. Heute ist hierzu ein Artikel erschienen, leider finde ich den online nicht.
> Mein Aufruf ist: bleibt auf den Wegen, hinterlasst keine Spuren. Dies haben wird exakt so in den DIMB Trailrules festgelegt.
> Ungelöst ist immer noch das Buddelbedürfnis von einigen (dies meine ich positiv!). @Manfred hat dies schön auf den Punkt gebracht: gerne bei ihm im Garten aber nach seinen Vorgaben. Als Lösungsansatz sehe ich für Bonn den Dirtpark in Dottendorf, die erwarten Hilfe beim Buddeln. Dies ist natürlich für einen 10 Jährigen aus Adendorf oder Meckenheim keine Lösung.


hört sich gut an, allerdings finde ich Dirpark wieder ein zu großes extrem. Damit werden Leute die gerne Trails mit ein paar sprüngen fahren möchten nicht glücklich und werden auch weiterhin diese buddeln


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Als Lösungsansatz sehe ich für Bonn den Dirtpark in Dottendorf, die erwarten Hilfe beim Buddeln. Dies ist natürlich für einen 10 Jährigen aus Adendorf oder Meckenheim keine Lösung.


In wie weit "unser" Platz hier für Bonn abhilfe schaffen kann leuchtet mir jetzt nicht ein. Hier darf auch nicht jeder bauen wie und was er will. Da haben wir auch Auflagen von der Stadt und müssen uns dies bzgl. mit denen Abstimmen. Vereinsintern haben wir natürlich auch ein paar Vorstellung, wi der Platz gestaltet werden soll.  Zudem ändert das auch nichts an der mangelden Situation offiziller Trails (mit o. ohne Sprünge) im Bonner Raum.
Auf Grund der aktuellen Situation ist das Betreten des Platzes nur Vereinsmitglieder vorbehalten. D.h. leider auch, dass Vereinsexterne z.Z. nicht mit schaufeln können.
Im übringen ist ab diesem Jahr die Nutzung des Platzes nur noch als Vereinsmitglied möglich. Mal einen Tag zum testen kommen ist kein Problem. Wer aber häufiger fahren will, muss zukünftig Mitglied im Verein werden. Über neue Mitglieder freuen wir uns immer.


----------



## Trekki (29. Mai 2020)

Die Nutzungsbedingungen habe ich ihr gesagt bzw. einen Link auf Eure Seite gegeben. Da ist sie aber nicht wirklich darauf eingegangen sondern nur oberflächlich wieder gegeben.


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Nutzungsbedingungen habe ich ihr gesagt bzw. einen Link auf Eure Seite gegeben. Da ist sie aber nicht wirklich darauf eingegangen sondern nur oberflächlich wieder gegeben.


Deinen Post verstehe ich leider nicht ganz. Wem hats du auf unsere Seite verwiesen? Die Mitarbeiterin von GA?
Ich hatte deinen Post so verstanden, dass unser Platz eine Alternative zum buddeln für die Bonner sein soll.


----------



## Trekki (29. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, allerdings finde ich Dirpark wieder ein zu großes extrem. Damit werden Leute die gerne Trails mit ein paar sprüngen fahren möchten nicht glücklich und werden auch weiterhin diese buddeln


Genau so habe ich ihr das Konzept "Dirtpark" auch beschrieben: ist nur für einen kleinen Teil ausreichend. Für andere Beiwerk.
Zum buddeln habe ich keine Lösung. Im Gespräch habe ich den Sandkasten erwähnt - mit dem Hinweis, dass dort nicht gefahren werden kann. Buddeln im fremden Eigentum ohne Genehmigung vom Eigentümer geht nicht. Daher mein Lösungsansatz mit dem Dirtpark. Zuerst hatte ich ihr den Dirtpark ohne Buddelmöglichkeit beschrieben, nach einem Blick auf die Homepage habe ich diese Aussage aber korrigiert. Im Gespräch habe ich auch den Vorschlag von @Manfred genannt (den hatte sie schon gelesen). Aber auch dort gilt: nicht einfach so darauf los buddeln sondern nur im Rahmen der Zusammenarbeit mit dem Club bzw. dem Grundstückseingentümer. Siehe die Posts darüber.

Für Trails mit Sprüngen fallen mir nur weiter entferne Bikeparks ein. Aber dort wirst Du nur selten mitbuddeln dürfen. Die Leute vom Flowtrail Stromberg suchen immer wieder Helfer, sind aber ca. 130 km von uns entfernt.


----------



## Trekki (29. Mai 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wem hats du auf unsere Seite verwiesen? Die Mitarbeiterin von GA?
> Ich hatte deinen Post so verstanden, dass unser Platz eine Alternative zum buddeln für die Bonner sein soll.


Frau Reuter habe ich einen Link auf Eure Homepage gegeben. Von der Entfernung her ist dies für einen Jugendlichen aus Meckenheim zu weit weg, aber für die Bonner Jugendlichen passend.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass hier jeden zu buddeln vorbei kommen soll. Im Gespräch mit ihr hatte ich sogar gesagt, dass hier nur gefahren werden kann. Laut Eurer Homepage erwartet Ihr aber "no dig, no ride". Dies habe ich nach dem Gespräch mit einer Email richtig gestellt (als Zitat von der Homepage + Link).
Dieser Teil ist leider etwas zu kurz gekommen. Vorschlag: melde ich doch bei Ihr, sie schein sehr offen zu sein. Kontaktdaten sende ich Dir per PN


----------



## baconcookie (29. Mai 2020)

so ein konzept wie der flowtrail stromberg ist mmn perfekt, da wird jeder bedient, nur flowtrail, kleine sprünge aber auch große sprünge wer will.
Dann muss auch keiner mehr in der wildnis buddeln wenn man nen schön geshapeten trail hat, wo man dann sogar als vereinsmitglied mitgestalten darf wenn neue sachen kommen, oder genrell wenn gebaut wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> da wird jeder bedient


Wohl kaum. Immer die gleichen 3km fahren passt vielleicht für den typischen Parkfahrer, für Tourenfahrer aber sicher nicht.


----------



## baconcookie (29. Mai 2020)

die tourenfahrer haben ja weiterhin die normalen wald und forstwege zur verfügung die befahren werden dürfen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> die tourenfahrer haben ja weiterhin die normalen wald und forstwege zur verfügung die befahren werden dürfen



Sehr uneigennützig ! Wer sagt das Tourenfahrer nur auf Waldautobahn fahren wollen ?
Nochmal: gleiches Recht für Alle


----------



## baconcookie (29. Mai 2020)

gebe ich dir recht, und dem vorredner natürlich auch, aber man kann so einen Angelegten 3km Trail ja in touren dann einbauen u.a.
Irgendein offizielles 60km Trailnetz wo man dann touren Fahren kann, ist denke ich mehr als unrealistisch, das sowas kommt, wenn nichtmal irgendwo ne kurze offizielle strecke entstehen kann.

fakt wird bleiben: wird nichts offizielles gebaut, wird weiterhin illegal gebaut, die leute stellen ja nicht einfach ihr hobby ein.


----------



## RoDeBo (29. Mai 2020)

Ist vielleicht eine online Petition sinnvoll? ...wird der VVS sich zwar sicher auch nen scheiß drum scheren, könnte aber ja mal an offiziellen Stellen klar machen, dass es nicht nur um ein kleines Grüppchen Spinner handelt...


----------



## Trekki (29. Mai 2020)

Zur Anzahl habe ich nur eine sichere Zahl: in unserem Gebiet gibt es 160 DIMB Mitglieder.
Im Interview hatte ich geschätzt, dass 10% der MTBler in der DIMB organisiert sind. Hochgerechnet auf unser Gebiet also 1.600 MTBler. Diese Schätzung würde ich so nicht nochmals machen, habe aber auch keine bessere Zahl.

Anders herum aufgezogen: Bonn hat gut 300.000 Einwohner, der Rhein-Sieg Kreis knapp 600.000, zusammen also 900.000. Lt. dieser Untersuchung sind 16% der der Gruppe Ü14 gelegendlich und 5% oft mit dem MTB unterwegs. Demnach wären 45.000 oft mit dem MTB unterwegs. Innerhalb vom Kreis meinen Kollegen und Familie sehe ich nicht 5% die oft unterwegs sind sondern weit weniger. Den Kreis würde ich auf 150 Leute schätzen und nur einer ist oft unterwegs - ich selbst.

Also zur Zahl der aktiven MTBler ist es schwierig etwas handfestes zu sagen. Es könnte also schon sein, das wir nur ein kleines Grüppen von Spinnern sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (30. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> gebe ich dir recht, und dem vorredner natürlich auch, aber man kann so einen Angelegten 3km Trail ja in touren dann einbauen u.a.
> Irgendein offizielles 60km Trailnetz wo man dann touren Fahren kann, ist denke ich mehr als unrealistisch, das sowas kommt, wenn nichtmal irgendwo


Ich bin ja immer für einfache Lösungen, wenn möglich:
Warum sollte man mit dem Fahrrad nicht auf allen Wegen fahren dürfen, wo man auch zu Fuß gehen darf?


----------



## Splash (30. Mai 2020)

Ich sehe es eben auch so - ein angelegter 3km Trail irgendwo interessiert mich selbst herzlich wenig - selbst wenn der im Nahbereich ist, würde ich eine stärkere Frequentieren erwarten. In einem Naherholungsgebiet möchte ich mit dem MTB die gleichen Wege nutzen, wie zu Fuss oder auf dem Pferd - nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

Der VVS ist Waldeigentümer und Lobbyverband - der schert sich mit seinen ewig-gestrigen Mitgliedern nicht wirklich um die Belange von Radfahrern. Ohne einen Dialog kann man es imho auch niemandem verübeln, wenn er weiter Trails fährt. Ein Ausschluss einzelner Wege oder uhrzeitliche Einschränkungen auf Kernwegen könnten dagegen akzeptabel sein, wenn mit Bedacht und für uns Biker auch etwas Positives bei raus kommt ...


----------



## meg-71 (30. Mai 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Kann jemand den Artikel abfotografieren?


 


https://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.d...heim-verpflichten-sich-zu-regeln_aid-51383607

Hier mal der Linke zum Artikel. Weiter unten auf der Seite sind auch noch die Links zu anderen Artikel zu dem Thema.

MfG der meg


----------



## baconcookie (30. Mai 2020)

Crossstrecke für Radfahrer geplant: Wachtberg könnte Radparcours erhalten
					

Einige Ausschussmitglieder in Wachtberg begrüßen die Idee einer sogenannten Pumptrack-Strecke, wünschen sich aber noch mehr Informationen. Eine Idee für einen geeigneten Ort gibt es aber schon.




					www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de
				




Sowas ist ja auch mal ziemlich cool


----------



## Trekki (30. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Sowas ist ja auch mal ziemlich cool


Ja, finde ich auch. Schön zu erkennen ist hier auch die vielfalt von unserem Sport und dabei sind Pumptrack und Dirtpark nur ein ganz kleiner Ausschnitt.


----------



## Geplagter (4. Juni 2020)

Ich finde es schön zu sehen, dass sich ja an einigen Stellen durchaus etwas zu bewegen scheint und auch der Vorstoß von Trekki beim GA geht meines Erachtens in die richtige Richtung, auch wenn solche Artikel letztendlich evtl. nur dazu führen, dass Mountainbiker stärker in den Fokus der Mitmenschen geraten und als durchaus nicht kleine Gruppe wahrgenommen werden. Einer deutlich wahrgenommenen Gruppe gesteht man in der Regel eher Bedürfnisse zu, als einer kleinen und als weniger wichtiger erachteten Minderheit, wobei solche Definitionen auch immer relativ sind.
Gestern war ich mal wieder in einem Waldstück zwischen Berkum und Villip unterwegs und bin dort auf einem Reitweg/Trampelpfad auf einige von Bikern offensichtlich illegal angelegte "Bauwerke" gestoßen. Die Erbauer haben auch gleich noch eine Erklärung an den nächsten Baum genagelt, bleiben in diesem Schreiben aber selbstverständlich anonym. Ich weiß nicht wie Ihr das seht, aber solche Aktionen führen meines Erachtens nur zu einer weiteren Eskalation und sind dem MTB-Sport in keinster Weise förderlich, denn am Ende werden die Besitzer und Behörden wieder in der bekannten Art und Weise reagieren und alle Mountainbiker werden mit den Folgen des illegalen Handelns einiger weniger leben müssen.


----------



## baconcookie (4. Juni 2020)

na wenigstens versuchen sie zu kommunizieren.
Es wird aber weiterhin so bleiben, dass die leute die springen wollen, sich diese sprünge selbst bauen, so lange sie nichts offizielles bekommen


----------



## mig23 (4. Juni 2020)

Grundsätzlich liest sich das Schreiben doch Recht offen und wohl überlegt. Klingt nicht nach ein paar "13-jährigen" Bengel, die drauf "scheissen"welchen Schäden sie anrichten und denken sie wären die Könige im Wald.


----------



## Trekki (4. Juni 2020)

mig23 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich liest sich das Schreiben doch Recht offen und wohl überlegt.


Ja, so habe ich den Text auch wahrgenommen.

Die Bekenntnis zu den  DIMB Trail Rules finde ich gut.
Diese sind zwar über google leicht zu finden, ich kopiere sie aber trotzdem hier mal rein
*1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle!
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer!
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!
6. Plane im Voraus!*

Zur Gesprächsbereitschaft: falls jemand von der Wachtberger Gruppe hier mitliest und kontakt zur DIMB haben möchte: bitte bei _[email protected]_ melden.


----------



## Geplagter (4. Juni 2020)

mig23 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich liest sich das Schreiben doch Recht offen und wohl überlegt. Klingt nicht nach ein paar "13-jährigen" Bengel, die drauf "scheissen"welchen Schäden sie anrichten und denken sie wären die Könige im Wald.


Natürlich ist der Text nett geschrieben, de facto haben die Erbauer aber ohne Erlaubnis gebuddelt und gebaut und das geht selbst bei den tollsten Formulierungen so nicht. 
Und was kommt als nächstes? Sollte hier nichts passieren, werden die Jungs mutiger und bauen weiter und irgendwann haben sie einen Bike-Park errichtet, der es dann wieder in den General-Anzeiger schafft. Der Artikel im GA wird dann aber sicher nicht positiv über Mountainbiker berichten und genau das ist das Problem.
Manfred hat es doch mit seinem Beitrag ganz toll auf den Punkt gebracht. Wer mag es schon, wenn auf seinem Grund und Boden illegal gebuddelt und gebaut wird? So sehr ich das Bedürfnis nachvollziehen kann, es kann nicht sein, dass ohne Erlaubnis solche Sachen im Wald gebaut werden. Als Waldbesucher sind wir nur geduldet und sollten uns entsprechend verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (4. Juni 2020)

Die neuen Bauten, ich weiß nicht wie viele insgesamt, in Verbindung mit dem offenen Brief machen das Problem jedenfalls sichtbar für alle und zeigt, das hinter dem Bau der Schanze reflektierte Personen stehen. Ich denke auch, dass die Erbauer nicht den halben Wald zupflastern werden, nur weil sie zunächst einmal toleriert werden. Die suchen ja eben das Gespräch, was hätten die davon, die Situation von ihrer Seite aus zu eskalieren. Viel Glück den Wachtbergern, ich hoffe, es melden sich Menschen, die an einer konstruktiven Lösung interresiert sind.

Kann man Demos im Wald anmelden? Einfach mal Sonntags in einer endlosen Schlange die Bikes stundenlang über die Wanderwege schieben. Am besten publikumswirksam im Siebengebirge mit Presseunterstützung.


----------



## Edged (6. Juni 2020)

Jagderleben ...


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juni 2020)

Da irrt die Polizeiinspektion Boppard. Im Paragraph § 22 des rheinland-pfälzischen Landeswaldgesetz steht kein Verbot des Befahren von Wanderwegen. Rechtsberatung ist halt nicht die Kernkompetenz der Polizei.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2020)

Sieht man mal was erfreuliches heraus kommt wenn beide Seiten gesprächsbereit sind. Leider ist es im 7GB nur eine 









						Diskussion um illegale Mountainbike-Trails: Erfreuliche Fortschritte in Koblenz
					

In Koblenz kooperieren nun die Mountainbiker mit der Stadt, wie ein sehenswertes und erstaunlich differenziertes Video des SWR zeigt.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## BockAufBiken (6. Juni 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da irrt die Polizeiinspektion Boppard. Im Paragraph § 22 des rheinland-pfälzischen Landeswaldgesetz steht kein Verbot des Befahren von Wanderwegen. Rechtsberatung ist halt nicht die Kernkompetenz der Polizei.


Da steht aber, dass das Befahren nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt ist. Im Umkehrschluss ist das Befahren von anderen Wegen verboten... so zumindest mein Verständnis.


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juni 2020)

Was sind denn Waldwege? Das wird nicht gesondert definiert. Das kann ein Waldweg sein, der nur als Wanderweg markiert ist.  Wanderwege führen auch über öffentliche Strassen. Deshalb ist eine pauschale Aussage, das das fahren auf Wanderwegen verboten ist, falsch.

Mehr dazu kann man hier nachlesen. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/open-trails.12/


----------



## dopero (6. Juni 2020)

Oder auf der Seite des DIMB:
"Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist, soweit diese nicht ausdrücklich als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnet sind. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen."


----------



## Trekki (6. Juni 2020)

Zur Info: heute wurde am Fuß vom Stenzelberg kontrolliert. Der blaue VW Bus stand auf dem Weg vom Einkehrhäuschen zum Stenzelberg.


----------



## RoDeBo (6. Juni 2020)

Wäre auch zuviel verlangt wenigstens das Stück Waldweg vom Einkehrhäuschen zu Fuß zu gehen...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juni 2020)

Das ist wie beim Fussbal: 
Wenn der Schiri Fussball spielen könnte wäre er kein Schiri?


----------



## Manfred (8. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich finde es schön zu sehen, dass sich ja an einigen Stellen durchaus etwas zu bewegen scheint und auch der Vorstoß von Trekki beim GA geht meines Erachtens in die richtige Richtung, auch wenn solche Artikel letztendlich evtl. nur dazu führen, dass Mountainbiker stärker in den Fokus der Mitmenschen geraten und als durchaus nicht kleine Gruppe wahrgenommen werden. Einer deutlich wahrgenommenen Gruppe gesteht man in der Regel eher Bedürfnisse zu, als einer kleinen und als weniger wichtiger erachteten Minderheit, wobei solche Definitionen auch immer relativ sind.
> Gestern war ich mal wieder in einem Waldstück zwischen Berkum und Villip unterwegs und bin dort auf einem Reitweg/Trampelpfad auf einige von Bikern offensichtlich illegal angelegte "Bauwerke" gestoßen. Die Erbauer haben auch gleich noch eine Erklärung an den nächsten Baum genagelt, bleiben in diesem Schreiben aber selbstverständlich anonym. Ich weiß nicht wie Ihr das seht, aber solche Aktionen führen meines Erachtens nur zu einer weiteren Eskalation und sind dem MTB-Sport in keinster Weise förderlich, denn am Ende werden die Besitzer und Behörden wieder in der bekannten Art und Weise reagieren und alle Mountainbiker werden mit den Folgen des illegalen Handelns einiger weniger leben müssen.



Diese Strecke am Wachtbergdenkmal ist auf Privatgrund gebaut.
Die Strecke wurde nicht von ahnungslosen Kinder gebaut, sondern von Erwachsenen (Erbauer habe ich mit einer Schubkarre im Wald gesehen).
Laut Plakat mit Zustimmung der DIMB. Ich weiß nicht, ob die DIMB auf Privatgrundstücke, sogenannte illegalen MTB Strecken bauen darf und dies unterstützt.
Der Erbauer soll sich mal Gedanken machen, wer bei einen Unfall in diesen Waldstück haftet.
Ich habe schon beobachtet wie Väter mit Kindersitz (und Kind) auf dem Rad über die Hindernisse fuhren.
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Erbauer die Privatperson um Erlaubnis gefragt hat, die Gemeinde wusste vor der Errichtung der Strecke von nichts.
Wenn der Grundstücksbesitzer was von der Strecke mit bekommt, kann ich mir den nächsten Artikel im GA gut vorstellen und das zu Recht.
Wenn ich bedenke das Waldstück gehört mir und ich muss für mein Waldstück haften, würde ich nicht nur der Erbauer haftbar machen, sondern das Waldstück für alle Waldbesucher dicht machen.

Bitte beachtet, im Privatwald sind wir (Fussgänger MTB,...) nur geduldet und haben kein Recht auf der Nutzung, bzw. das wir dort bauen dürfen. Ich würde es Sch... finden, wenn man die schöne Abfahrt demnächts nicht mehr mit den Rad nutzen kann, nur weil einige Personen dies versaut haben.

Bitte nutzt die Natur so, wie ihr sie vorgefunden hat und schaut nicht immer auf Andere (Autofahrer, Hundebesitzer,etc.)


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. Juni 2020)

Manfred schrieb:


> Laut Plakat mit Zustimmung der DIMB.



Nö, garantiert nicht mit "Zustimmung der DIMB". Der Verfasser bezieht sich nur auf die Trailrules...

... wobei mir nicht klar ist, wie

*2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!*

mit Schaufeleinsatz vereinbar ist (ausser man macht was wieder heile, was man vorher kaputtgemacht hat).


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. Juni 2020)

Und, einen "Privatwald" darf trotzdem jeder betreten. Das ist ja grad die Idee des Waldgesetzes. Und dort auch die bestehenden Wege im Wald mit dem Rad befahren.

(solange es nicht irgendein nachgeordnetes Gesetz / Verordnung / ... einschränkt)


----------



## Trekki (8. Juni 2020)

Manfred schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke das Waldstück gehört mir und ich muss für mein Waldstück haften, würde ich nicht nur der Erbauer haftbar machen, sondern das Waldstück für alle Waldbesucher dicht machen.


Das mit dem Betretungsrecht hat @DasLangeElend schon korrekt erklärt. Das mit der Haftung ist auch klar, dies haben wir vor einigen Seiten im Zusammenhang mit einem Sturz in einer Spurrinne besprochen - so trifft den Waldbesitzer nichts.

DIMB unterstützt bei der Orga für Trailbau. Jedoch ist diese Unterstützung in Form von Beratung








						Streckenbau Leitfaden
					

Hilfestellung zum MTB Strecken- und Anlagenbau als Zusatzangebot für verschiedene Disziplinen. Wie ein Mountainbike-Trail legal errichtet werden kann.




					www.dimb.de
				



Dabei werden unter anderem die Punkte Naturschutz, Genehmigung und Behörden beachtet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2020)

Manfred schrieb:


> Die Strecke wurde nicht von ahnungslosen Kinder gebaut, sondern von Erwachsenen (Erbauer habe ich mit einer Schubkarre im Wald gesehen).
> Laut Plakat mit Zustimmung der DIMB. Ich weiß nicht, ob die DIMB auf Privatgrundstücke, sogenannte illegalen MTB Strecken bauen darf und dies unterstützt.



Nein darf die DIMB nicht und wird sie auch nicht machen. Wie Treki schon schrieb unterstützt die DIMB höchstens Wenn's um Legalisierung von Trails geht, gibts auch einen Leitfaden zu auf der DIMB Homepage. 

Siehe Flowtrail Stromberg, dort hat die DIMB geholfen damals. Aber auch hier war ein separater Verein für den Flowtrail notwendig welcher als Ansorechpartner für die Ämter dient. Grundsätzlich lässt sich das in Abstimmung auch auf Privatgrund machen, rechtlich gesehen haftet dann der Verein für Mängel an der Strecke. Wofür niemand haftbar gemacht werden kann ist wenn sich jemand grob verschätzt und mangels können zu Sturz kommt, wenn ich das damals richtig verstanden habe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (9. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Siehe Flowtrail Stromberg, dort hat die DIMB geholfen damals. Aber auch hier war ein separater Verein für den Flowtrail notwendig welcher als Ansorechpartner für die Ämter dient.


Der Flowtrail Stromberg e.V. wurde erst nachher gegründet. Die Strecke war ein Projekt der DIMB, maßgeblich getrieben durch den damaligen Vorsitzenden.
Ganz prinzipiell braucht es nichtmal einen Verein; es erleichtert aber die Abstimmung mit den oft ahnungslosen Grundbesitzern, wenn ein offizieller Ansprechpartner da ist. Für eine Gruppe von Privatpersonen bietet sich die Organisationsform Verein an.
Ich kenne übrigens mittlerweile einige Spots, an denen mit Wissen und Zustimmung des Grundbesitzers, aber ohne Verein, behördliche Genehmigung, TÜV, Naturschutz u.ä. ganz nette Sachen entstanden sind.
Kommt im 7G allerdings wohl nicht in Frage.


schraeg schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich lässt sich das in Abstimmung auch auf Privatgrund machen, rechtlich gesehen haftet dann der Verein für Mängel an der Strecke.


Ganz so einfach ist es m.W.n. nicht; ein Mängelhaftung gibt's schon gar nicht.
Der Grundsatz "auf eigene Gefahr" gilt auf allen Wegen (so eine Strecke ist auch ein Weg, auch wenn die anders genannt wird). HelmutK hat dazu in diesem Unterforum mal was geschrieben.


schraeg schrieb:


> Wofür niemand haftbar gemacht werden kann ist wenn sich jemand grob verschätzt, *überschätzt*, mangels können* oder durch eigene Fehler (wie z.B. "blindes" Fahren)* zu Sturz kommt, wenn ich das damals richtig verstanden habe


So


----------



## Geplagter (9. Juni 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Nö, garantiert nicht mit "Zustimmung der DIMB". Der Verfasser bezieht sich nur auf die Trailrules...
> 
> ... wobei mir nicht klar ist, wie
> 
> ...


Das mit den Spuren ist genau der entscheidende Punkt und ich finde in solchen Fällen sollte die DIMB sich klar von den handelnden Personen distanzieren und auch wir als Community müssten ein klares Signal aussenden, nämlich, dass illegales Buddeln und Bauen nicht geht. Stattdessen lese ich hier mal wieder in der Hauptsache Relativierungen und ich habe den Verdacht, dass versucht wird, vom eigentlichen Sachverhalt abzulenken.
Natürlich gibt es ein Betretungsrecht im privaten Wald. Was es aber nicht gibt, ist ein Recht darauf, diesen privaten Wald nach eigenen Bedürfnissen umzugestalten.


----------



## davez (9. Juni 2020)

Edged schrieb:


> Jagderleben ...


Was für eine Verschwendung von Steuergeldern!
Interessant, wie die Polizei ihre Prioritäten setzt. Wenn ich die Aufklärungsquote bei Straftaten sehe, wundere ich mich, dass man sich Zeit nimmt, MTBler zu kontrollieren. Und dann noch mit einer "zweifelhaften" Begründung.
Wahrscheinlich arbeitet man in Boppard "Hand in Hand" und "man kennt sich". Man sollte mal die Frage stellen, ob es eine Überschneidung zwischen den Personen in Bezug auf den Job bei der Polizei und der Freizeitbeschäftigung Jagd gibt   Vielleicht sogar einen Begehungsschein in genau diesem Revier 

Ich würde vorschlagen, die Polizei soll nach einer größeren Treibjagd und dem "Kesseltreiben" unangemeldet Alkoholkontrollen bei den Jägern und Treibern durchzuführen, die mit dem Auto weg fahren. Ich würde eine Wette abschließen >10% der Fahrer müssten ihren Führerschein sofort abgeben. Aber sowas ist halt unpopulär, wäre aber für die Verkehrssicherheit deutlich relevanter als MTBler im Wald zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Geplagter (9. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Was für eine Verschwendung von Steuergeldern!
> Interessant, wie die Polizei ihre Prioritäten setzt. Wenn ich die Aufklärungsquote bei Straftaten sehe, wundere ich mich, dass man sich Zeit nimmt, MTBler zu kontrollieren. Und dann noch mit einer "zweifelhaften" Begründung.
> Wahrscheinlich arbeitet man in Boppard "Hand in Hand" und "man kennt sich". Man sollte mal die Frage stellen, ob es eine Überschneidung zwischen den Personen in Bezug auf den Job bei der Polizei und der Freizeitbeschäftigung Jagd gibt   Vielleicht sogar einen Begehungsschein in genau diesem Revier
> 
> Ich würde vorschlagen, die Polizei soll nach einer größeren Treibjagd und dem "Kesseltreiben" unangemeldet Alkoholkontrollen bei den Jägern und Treibern durchzuführen, die mit dem Auto weg fahren. Ich würde eine Wette abschließen >10% der Fahrer müssten ihren Führerschein sofort abgeben. Aber sowas ist halt unpopulär, wäre aber für die Verkehrssicherheit deutlich relevanter als MTBler im Wald zu kontrollieren.


Das ist eine sehr subjektive Sicht der Dinge. Die Polizei kontrolliert in der Regel dort, wo es einen Bedarf dafür gibt und wenn sich Zwischenfälle mit Mountainbikern häufen, ist es zumindest aus meiner Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass es man irgendwann die Ordnungshüter an den Schwerpunkten antrifft. 
Über alles was mit der Jagd zu tun hat kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein, aber Schimpftiraden auf die Jäger anzustimmen, nur weil man glaubt, dass diese mitverantwortlich dafür sind, dass die Polizei die Durchsetzung gültigen Rechts sicher stellt, erscheint mir kontraproduktiv und vor allen Dingen unreflektiert. Es ist im übrigen zwar vorstellbar, aber nicht erwiesen, dass im konkreten Fall Jäger dafür verantwortlich waren, dass es zu Polizeikontrollen kam. Das waren letztendlich die Mountainbiker selbst, weil sie sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten haben.
In dem verlinkten Artikel stand im übrigen ganz klar drin, dass die erwischten Mountainbiker einsichtig und sich offenbar durchaus darüber bewusst waren, dass sie sich falsch verhalten haben. Dass ein Jagdmagazin solche Sachverhalte aufgreift erscheint mit nachvollziehbar. Man könnte es auch als gefundenes Fressen bezeichnen.


----------



## davez (9. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr subjektive Sicht der Dinge. Die Polizei kontrolliert in der Regel dort, wo es einen Bedarf dafür gibt und wenn sich Zwischenfälle mit Mountainbikern häufen, ist es zumindest aus meiner Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass es man irgendwann die Ordnungshüter an den Schwerpunkten antrifft.
> Über alles was mit der Jagd zu tun hat kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein, aber Schimpftiraden auf die Jäger anzustimmen, nur weil man glaubt, dass diese mitverantwortlich dafür sind, dass die Polizei die Durchsetzung gültigen Rechts sicher stellt, erscheint mir kontraproduktiv und vor allen Dingen unreflektiert. Es ist im übrigen zwar vorstellbar, aber nicht erwiesen, dass im konkreten Fall Jäger dafür verantwortlich waren, dass es zu Polizeikontrollen kam. Das waren letztendlich die Mountainbiker selbst, weil sie sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten haben.
> In dem verlinkten Artikel stand im übrigen ganz klar drin, dass die erwischten Mountainbiker einsichtig und sich offenbar durchaus darüber bewusst waren, dass sie sich falsch verhalten haben. Dass ein Jagdmagazin solche Sachverhalte aufgreift erscheint mit nachvollziehbar. Man könnte es auch als gefundenes Fressen bezeichnen.


Es sind keine "Schimpftiraden", sondern basieren auf meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen.
Da ich in einer "Jägerfamilie" aufgewachsen bin (seitdem ich laufen kann, war ich als Kind auf der Jagd) und mit 18 bereits die Prüfungen für den Jagdschein abgelegt habe, erlaube ich mir als "Insider" die Kritik.
Zwei meiner früheren Jagdkollegen hatten nach Alkohohlkonsum nach Ansitz / Treibjagd schwere alkoholbedingte Unfälle; einer mit Todesfolge und einer mit Schwerstverletztem. Alkoholkonsum in der Jägerschaft und das Führen von KfZ in alkoholisiertem Zustand sind reale Probleme, die in ihren Folgen viel schwerwiegender sind als 6 MTBler, die in 3 Stunden (!) auf einer nicht erlaubten Strecke unterwegs waren. Dass es eine enge Verbindung gibt in ländlichen Regionen zwischen Forst, Jägerschaft und Polizei ist auch Fakt. Insoweit sind meine Ausführungen sowohl differenziert als auch reflektiert.


----------



## Geplagter (9. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Es sind keine "Schimpftiraden", sondern basieren auf meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen.
> Da ich in einer "Jägerfamilie" aufgewachsen bin (seitdem ich laufen kann, war ich als Kind auf der Jagd) und mit 18 bereits die Prüfungen für den Jagdschein abgelegt habe, erlaube ich mir als "Insider" die Kritik.
> Zwei meiner früheren Jagdkollegen hatten nach Alkohohlkonsum nach Ansitz / Treibjagd schwere alkoholbedingte Unfälle; einer mit Todesfolge und einer mit Schwerstverletztem. Alkoholkonsum in der Jägerschaft und das Führen von KfZ in alkoholisiertem Zustand sind reale Probleme, die in ihren Folgen viel schwerwiegender sind als 6 MTBler, die in 3 Stunden (!) auf einer nicht erlaubten Strecke unterwegs waren. Dass es eine enge Verbindung gibt in ländlichen Regionen zwischen Forst, Jägerschaft und Polizei ist auch Fakt. Insoweit sind meine Ausführungen sowohl differenziert als auch reflektiert.


Auch wenn wir vom Thema abweichen finde ich, dass du zu sehr verallgemeinerst und persönliche Befindlichkeiten hier zum Gradmesser für eine bestimmte Gruppe von Menschen machst.
Ich möchte die von dir mit dem Jagdumfeld gemachten Erfahrungen keinesfalls anzweifeln, deine Sicht der Singe bleibt aber dennoch oder gerade deshalb extrem subjektiv. Aus deiner Sicht mag der Schaden, den 6 MTBler anrichten hinnehmbar sein, das heißt trotz allem aber nicht, dass dies tatsächlich so ist und andere Parteien das zwangsläufig auch so sehen. Man könnte es auch als gefühlte Fakten bezeichnen und ich weiß ganz genau was du meinst. Das Einzige, was im Zusammenhang mit dem verlinkten Artikel feststeht ist, dass die Polizei in einem Bereich, in dem es offenbar verstärkt zu Problemen mit Mountainbikern kam, kontrolliert hat. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation und bringt uns nicht weiter.


----------



## Manfred (9. Juni 2020)

Was hat die Jagd mit den Problemen mit MTB Strecken zu tuen?


----------



## zett78 (9. Juni 2020)

Aktuell








						Besucher nehmen wenig Rücksicht: Waldpfade in Bonn leiden unter Ansturm in der Corona-Krise
					

Während der Pandemie zieht es mehr Menschen als sonst in die Natur. Doch dies hat auch Schattenseiten: Nicht alle Besucher nehmen Rücksicht auf Tiere und Pflanzen.




					www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juni 2020)

Ein fairer und ausgeglichener Artikel im GA: Danke, John!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> Aktuell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir der Hr.Schorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. Juni 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> Aktuell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viele Menschen -> viele unterschiedliche Interessen -> viele Probleme


----------



## Trekki (9. Juni 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Ein fairer und ausgeglichener Artikel im GA: Danke, John!!


Mit dem Artikel hatte ich nicht direkt zu tun, aber steter Tropfen hilft hoffentlich auch im GA.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juni 2020)

Offensichtlich!!


----------



## Trekki (9. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das mit den Spuren ist genau der entscheidende Punkt und ich finde in solchen Fällen sollte die DIMB sich klar von den handelnden Personen distanzieren und auch wir als Community müssten ein klares Signal aussenden, nämlich, dass illegales Buddeln und Bauen nicht geht.


Dies ist auch die Aussage, die ich im Namen der DIMB gegenüber diversen Medien gemacht habe. Die Aussage finde ich auch vernünftig veröffentlicht.
DIMB hat hier im Raum Bonn & Rhein-Sieg ca. 160 Mitglieder. Diese Zahl war in den Interviews und auch beim Gespräch mit der Forstbehörde wichtig. Die wollen ja wissen ob ich nur einen kleinen Hinterwäldler-Verein vertrete oder nennenswert viele hinter mir habe.
Von daher (vorsicht, enthält einen Hauch von Werbung) wäre ich glücklich, wenn Ihr Euch mit der Arbeit bei der DIMB vertraut macht und eventuell auch unterstützt (Mitglied). Gerne aber auch bei anderen, die sich für den MTB Sport einsetzen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juni 2020)

*Unbekannte haben das Gipfelkreuz des Siegfriedfelsen am Drachenfels gestohlen.*

_33 Jahre war das 1,20 Meter hohe Stahlkreuz von weitem zu sehen, markierte mit 321 Metern höchsten Punkt des Siebengebirges. Nun ist es weg._


----------



## Trekki (10. Juni 2020)

Das Kreuz stand auf dem Siegfriedfelsen, der ist in der nähe vom Drachenfels.

Der Drachenfels ist 321 m hoch.
Der höchste Punkt im 7GB ist der Ölberg mit 460 m höhe.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (10. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> *Unbekannte haben das Gipfelkreuz des Siegfriedfelsen am Drachenfels gestohlen.*
> 
> _33 Jahre war das 1,20 Meter hohe Stahlkreuz von weitem zu sehen, markierte mit 321 Metern höchsten Punkt des Siebengebirges. Nun ist es weg._



Was wird das Kreuz wohl gewogen haben ?? Ob die Plackerrei den Stahlpreis wert is?? 
Vielleicht warn das auch wieder diese Bösen Biker die sich damit eine stabile Unterkonstruktion fürn fetten Dropp gebastelt ham.


----------



## sibu (10. Juni 2020)

Etwas südlich des Siebengebirges gibt es noch zwei Ersatz-Gipfelkreuze. Das Nördliche mit Aussicht auf die linke Rheinseite


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juni 2020)

Pressezitat:
Den Wert des Stahlkreuzes, das seit 1987 auf dem Berg stand, schätzt er auf etwa 1000 Euro. 

Was soll so etwas ? Hier ist was los im Land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiklasR (10. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> *Unbekannte haben das Gipfelkreuz des Siegfriedfelsen am Drachenfels gestohlen.*
> 
> _33 Jahre war das 1,20 Meter hohe Stahlkreuz von weitem zu sehen, markierte mit 321 Metern höchsten Punkt des Siebengebirges. Nun ist es weg._



Fakten vom feinsten... aller GA oder was!?


----------



## Trekki (10. Juni 2020)

Der Text von @spitfire4 ist von bild.de kopiert. Beim GA steht es korrekt.










						Platz über den Rhöndorfer Weinbergen: Unbekannte stehlen Gipfelkreuz am Siegfriedfelsen
					

Seit 1987 zierte es den Gipfel des Siegfriedfelsens am Drachenfels, jetzt ist der Platz über den Rhöndorfer Weinbergen leer. Das Gipfelkreuz ist verschwunden. Der Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge geht von Diebstahl aus und hat Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstattet.




					www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de


----------



## Schn33fraese (10. Juni 2020)

Ist nicht der Ölberg mit 460m oder so der höchte Berg im Siebengebirge? Habe die Überschrift online bei Bild gefunden, da kann man wohl nicht erwarten, dass das kurz rescherchiert wird. Nur so am Rande


----------



## Dirty Rufus (10. Juni 2020)

Oder son paar Wanderer ham sich das Ding als Trophähe mitgenommen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Pressezitat:
> Den Wert des Stahlkreuzes, das seit 1987 auf dem Berg stand, schätzt er auf etwa 1000 Euro.
> 
> Was soll so etwas ? Hier ist was los im Land



Hat halt keiner mehr Respekt vor unserem Rechtssystem. Die Polizei ist zum Lachkabinett verkümmert. Wenn die dürften wie sie wollten dann ... aber hier gibts ja an jeder Ecke nen voll ausstudierten Sozialpädagogen der für alles und jeden Verständnis hat


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (11. Juni 2020)

Leicht OT: hat jemand von den "Kottenforst buddlern" interesse und ist bereit dem WDR annonym ein Interview zu geben? Dann bitte mir eine PN schreiben. Gerne schon vorgestern


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat halt keiner mehr Respekt vor unserem Rechtssystem. Die Polizei ist zum Lachkabinett verkümmert. Wenn die dürften wie sie wollten dann ... aber hier gibts ja an jeder Ecke nen voll ausstudierten Sozialpädagogen der für alles und jeden Verständnis hat


Recht hast du, wenn man sieht wie wenig Respekt Rettungsdienst und Polizei entgegen gebracht wird, wäre ein schärfere Strafen und das zeitnahe umsetzen dieser mehr als Wünschenswert!


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Recht hast du,


Nein.


----------



## Geplagter (12. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Recht hast du, wenn man sieht wie wenig Respekt Rettungsdienst und Polizei entgegen gebracht wird, wäre ein schärfere Strafen und das zeitnahe umsetzen dieser mehr als Wünschenswert!


Würdest du dir ein härteres Durchgreifen der Polizei und höhere Strafen, bzw. deren zeitnahe Umsetzung auch wünschen, wenn es um Vergehen von Mountainbikern geht?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Würdest du dir ein härteres Durchgreifen der Polizei und höhere Strafen, bzw. deren zeitnahe Umsetzung auch wünschen, wenn es um Vergehen von Mountainbikern geht?


Es geht nicht um Ordnungswidrigkeiten! 

Es geht um so Sachen wie Behinderung vom Rettungsdienst, und damit möglicherweise sterbenden, wesentlich höhere Folgeschäden... das ist z.b. in meinen Augen Totschlag durch unterlassen... 

Generell der Respekt vor Ordnungsbehörden lässt massiv zu wünschen übrig, warum? Weil die Täter genau wissen ihnen passiert nix! 

Auch sonst lesen wir uns einer Zeit wo der Respekt gegenüber anderen sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, erlebe ich Tag täglich im Berufsleben.... Da muss ein Umdenken passieren!


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein.


Doch hat er! Bewirb dich bei der  Polizeidienst oder Rettungsdienst dann wirst du am eigenen Leib erfahren was ich meine....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Würdest du dir ein härteres Durchgreifen der Polizei und höhere Strafen, bzw. deren zeitnahe Umsetzung auch wünschen, wenn es um Vergehen von Mountainbikern geht?


Warum nicht !
Wer scheisse baut muss dafür gerade stehen. Egal ob weiss, braun, schwarz, grün, gross, klein, dick, dünn, schlau oder doof ... gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bewirb dich bei der Polizeidienst oder Rettungsdienst dann wirst du am eigenen Leib erfahren was ich meine....


Zählt nur anekdotisches Erleben und Erfahrung oder können wir auch gemeinsam einen Blick in die einschlägigen Statistiken werfen? 
Man muss nicht bei allem gleich den Trend zur Skandalisierung mitmachen, sonst ist das Level GA


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zählt nur anekdotisches Erleben und Erfahrung oder können wir auch gemeinsam einen Blick in die einschlägigen Statistiken werfen?
> Man muss nicht bei allem gleich den Trend zur Skandalisierung mitmachen, sonst ist das Level GA


Wenn du dich schon Mal mit berufserfahrenen Personen aus der Gruppe unterhalten würdest würde das schon reichen... Aber jetzt genug Off topic hier!


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt genug Off topic hier!


Erst Parolen dreschen, die zu den Sonstigen gehören, dann über OT beschweren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Erst Parolen dreschen, die zu den Sonstigen gehören, dann über OT beschweren


Sonstigen? Jetzt erklär Mal!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2020)

Lass gut sein Sven, das driftet zu sehr ab hier


----------



## Trekki (14. Juni 2020)

OT Frage, vermute aber hier kompetente Mitleser: Was ist die Motivation im Wald buddeln zu gehen?

Mir ist schon klar, dass Antworten zu der Frage nicht aus eigener Erfahrung kommen werden sondern nur vom Hören-Sagen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> OT Frage, vermute aber hier kompetente Mitleser: Was ist die Motivation im Wald buddeln zu gehen?
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass Antworten zu der Frage nicht aus eigener Erfahrung kommen werden sondern nur vom Hören-Sagen



Weil "normale Touren" zu langweilig sind, keine Bikeparks oder Flowtrails in der Nähe sind-
Die meisten Kids die ich hier so kenne die biken wollen halt nicht so Sachen wie wir machen.
Selbst stolpertouren mit technischem Anspruch finden die doof. Die wollen fliegen.
Dann sehen die halt im Internet ständig so Sachen von Rampage oder Fabio Wibmer usw. und wollen das auch machen. Ist so die Erfahrung die ich gesammelt habe.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich auch so .Parks zu weit weg, gerade für Kids! Aber auch Erwachsene die gebautes bevorzugen, aber keine Lust auf 1-2h Anreise haben...


----------



## sibu (14. Juni 2020)

Von den vier selbstgebauten, größeren Downhill-Strecken, die ich in der näheren Umgebung kenne, sind drei von Kids Stück für Stück entstanden. Die andere wurde von der Firma Schauff angelegt, um die damals neuen MTB zeigen zu können. Leider sind alle vier Strecken entweder verfallen oder liegen in Gegenden, in jetzt nicht mehr befahren werden können.


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Juni 2020)

Zum Thema Trailbau/Trailpflege:
Die "legalen" und "illegalen" Trails/Strecken/Spots, die ich in unsere Region (Bonn, Köln, Rheinland, Ahrtal, Bergisches, Oberbergisches,...) kenne wurden/werden von Vereinen und losen Gruppen im Alter von 15-50 Jahren angelegt/gepflegt. Oft auch in Abstimmung mit dem zuständigen Förster oder Grundbesitzer ohne offizielles Genehmigungsverfahren. Und diese werden auch von einer Vielzahl an MTBlern gerne genutzt. Mit Sicherheit auch von Leuten die hier, zumindest zwischen den Zeilen, Kritik an solchen Aktivitäten äußern. Trailbau/-pflege ist auch nicht mit dem Bau von Sprüngen und anlegen von Bikepark ähnlichen Strecken  gleichzusetzten. An den meisten Trails (auch im 7G) wurde an der ein oder anderen Stelle Hand angelegt. Nur fällt das oft nicht so auf bzw. wissen die Leute nicht, wie die Stellen vorher mal ausgesehen haben. Viele "angelegte" Trails z.B. in Bonn haben sogar gar keinen gebauten Sprung.

Zum Thema Kids, die im Wald bauen:
Wenn ich als Jugendlicher (z.B. aus Bonn) mich füt Mtb begeister und meinen Idolen aus den Videos nacheifern möchte, welche Möglichkeit gibt es denn? Die wenigsten Bikeparks sind mit den ÖPNV erreichbar und/oder soweit weg, dass man nach Schulschluss da nicht mehr hin kommt. Da ist es doch nur verständlich, dass man sich seine Möglichkeiten versucht selber zu schaffen.
Der Dirtpark in Bonn ist übrigens nur aus so einem Grund entstanden. Die 3 Jungs haben das Glück, das sich Ihre Eltern für die Interessen Ihrer Kinder (und jetzt auch andere Kinder) einsetzten und dafür Ihre Freiszeit opfern, anstatt selber in der Freizeit Mtb zu fahren. Als Jugendlicher wird man bei den Behörden leider nicht unbedingt für voll genommen.
Wer von den Schreibern hier angagiert sich denn aktiv in einem Verein o.Ä. für unseren Sport? Und damit meine ich nicht jedes Jahr seinen Mitgliedsbeitrag zu bezahlen. Vllt. wäre es ja mal eine Maßnahme auf die Kids zuzugehen und die zu fragen, warum sie "illegal" im Wald bauen und denen vllt. sogar bei der Leaglisierung einer Strecke zu helfen?
Quatschen und sich beschweren können halt viele, aber sich aktiv dafür auch einsetzten leider die wenigsten.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> aber keine Lust auf 1-2h Anreise haben...


Ist das nicht einer der Gründe, warum du im 7G fahren willst? Könntest dich ja auch umweltbewusst ins Auto setzten und z.B. 2h nach Brillon in den Trailpark fahren. Da ist das nämlich alles "legal".


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wer von den Schreibern hier angagiert sich denn aktiv in einem Verein o.Ä. für unseren Sport?



Ich glaube das sind schon einpaar. 
Treki z.B. der ja den Kontakt zwischen DIMB und "Öffentlichkeit" pflegt. Ich selber bin  auch für die DIMB ehrenamtlich tätig und plane schon länger in unserem Dorf für die Kids was anzubieten. Leider ja  jetzt erstmal der doofe c19 dazwischen. Zudem gibt's einige die " Wegepflege" betreiben. Das fängt ja schon bei kleinen Sachen wie Äste wegräumen an und hört bei Wegeherstellung in Absprache mit Ämter und/oder Wandervereinen auf. Wir haben z.b. schon einiges im Ahrtal in stand gesetzt. (Ich Rede hier nicht von den allseits beliebten Enduropisten am Steinthalskopf ?) es ist aber wie du sagst, das fällt kaum auf weil der Weg ja nur repariert wird und  nicht irgendwelche Schanzen reingebuddelt.

Letztlich kann ja jeder im kleine  schon was bewirken in dem er sich an die Trailrules hält


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> (Ich Rede hier nicht von den allseits beliebten Enduropisten am Steinthalskopf ?)


Und selbst die entstehen in Abstimmung mit dem ötlichen Förster. Nur das weiß dann keiner und es wird angefangen mit der Moralkeule zu schwingen...



schraeg schrieb:


> Zudem gibt's einige die " Wegepflege" betreiben.


Streng genommen ist das aber auch nicht erlaubt. Das wird dann aber nicht als störend wahrgenommen, weil es einem dann selber zugute kommt und man davon profitiert. Das ist zumindest den Eindruck den ich immer habe. Wenn Trails entstehen, die Personen fahrtechnisch überfordern, dann dürfen solche Sachen nicht gebaut werden. Wenn man aber selber davon profitiert, dann ist das ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (15. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> OT Frage, vermute aber hier kompetente Mitleser: Was ist die Motivation im Wald buddeln zu gehen?
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass Antworten zu der Frage nicht aus eigener Erfahrung kommen werden sondern nur vom Hören-Sagen


Mountainbiken hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren zum Teil extrem entwickelt und in verschiedene Bereiche aufgeteilt. Die Bikes sind immer potenter geworden und einen natürlichen Flowtrail mit einem Enduro Bike zu befahren ist natürlich langweilig, denn das Fahrwerk filtert ja jegliche Unebenheiten heraus. Und dann gibt es ja noch YouTube und Instagram mit seinen ganzen hippen Influencern und denen eifert die Jugend natürlich nach.
Das Problem ist ja auch oft, dass sich die Leute ein geiles Bike kaufen und dann feststellen, dass es in ihrer unmittelbaren Umgebung eigentlich gar keine (legalen) Strecken gibt, wo sie das Teil artgerecht bewegen können. Dann wir die Initiative ergriffen und zur Schaufel gegriffen. Dabei stellen sich die wenigsten die Frage, ob das erlaubt ist und welche Konsequenzen es auch für andere haben könnte.
In meinem Verein kümmere ich mich zum Teil auch um die MTB-Jugend und die Jungs und Mädels haben eine klare Vorstellung von dem was sie vor allen Dingen nicht machen wollen. Nämlich aus eigener Kraft bergauf zu fahren, keine Bremsspuren zu hinterlassen und sich an die Regeln zu halten und nicht auf verbotenen Trails zu fahren. Was sie hingegen unbedingt wollen ist ballern, stylen und mit blockierendem Hinterrad die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen. Wenn man dann als alter Sack versucht, sie für gewisse Problematiken zu sensibilisieren erntet man in der Regel auch von einigen Eltern nur Kopfschütteln.


----------



## davez (15. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Mountainbiken hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren zum Teil extrem entwickelt und in verschiedene Bereiche aufgeteilt. Die Bikes sind immer potenter geworden und einen natürlichen Flowtrail mit einem Enduro Bike zu befahren ist natürlich langweilig, denn das Fahrwerk filtert ja jegliche Unebenheiten heraus. Und dann gibt es ja noch YouTube und Instagram mit seinen ganzen hippen Influencern und denen eifert die Jugend natürlich nach.
> Das Problem ist ja auch oft, dass sich die Leute ein geiles Bike kaufen und dann feststellen, dass es in ihrer unmittelbaren Umgebung eigentlich gar keine (legalen) Strecken gibt, wo sie das Teil artgerecht bewegen können. Dann wir die Initiative ergriffen und zur Schaufel gegriffen. Dabei stellen sich die wenigsten die Frage, ob das erlaubt ist und welche Konsequenzen es auch für andere haben könnte.
> In meinem Verein kümmere ich mich zum Teil auch um die MTB-Jugend und die Jungs und Mädels haben eine klare Vorstellung von dem was sie vor allen Dingen nicht machen wollen. Nämlich aus eigener Kraft bergauf zu fahren, keine Bremsspuren zu hinterlassen und sich an die Regeln zu halten und nicht auf verbotenen Trails zu fahren. Was sie hingegen unbedingt wollen ist ballern, stylen und mit blockierendem Hinterrad die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen. Wenn man dann als alter Sack versucht, sie für gewisse Problematiken zu sensibilisieren erntet man in der Regel auch von einigen Eltern nur Kopfschütteln.


Sich nicht an Regeln zu halten, ist das Privileg der Jugend. Deshalb ist es unsinnig, sich darüber aufzuregen. Man kann immer wieder ermahnen, aber als "nicht - Eltern", hat man nur begrenzten erzieherischen Einfluss. Die Jugend testet Grenzen aus (eigene und die der Gesellschaft). Problematisch wird es, wenn es physisch gefährlich oder straftrechtlich relevant wird. Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen an die eigene Jugend zurück zu denken und was man alles getan hat.

Wenn man das Verhalten allerdings mit Ü30 noch an den Tag legt, ist das selbst mit viel Tolereranz nicht mehr akzeptabel. So wie der Ü40 E-Biker, der gestern mit geschätzten 40km/ Richtung Milchhäuschen im 7G auf eine Gruppe Wanderer zuraste und sein Bike kaum im Griff hatte. Oder die zahllosen Jogger, die am Rhein auf dem (teilweise engen) Fahrradweg laufen anstatt auf dem 5m oberhalb  den parallel verlaufenden Fußgängerweg (wenn man sie darauf anspricht, ist das auch fast allen Läufern bewußt).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Und selbst die entstehen in Abstimmung mit dem ötlichen Förster. Nur das weiß dann keiner und es wird angefangen mit der Moralkeule zu schwingen...


Leider bleiben die nicht nur am Steinthalskopf sondern hämmern am Berg daneben auch alles breit. Und die Wege dort sind alte Wanderwege die 1000mal mehr begangen sind als die am Steinthalskopf. Das kommt nicht gut an dort. Zumal einige auch noch anfangen zu shutteln weils Protektorenbepackt mit Fullface halt schwitzig ist dort rauf zu kurbeln. Alles hat eine Ende ..... irgendwann irgendwie !



BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Streng genommen ist das aber auch nicht erlaubt. Das wird dann aber nicht als störend wahrgenommen, weil es einem dann selber zugute kommt und man davon profitiert. Das ist zumindest den Eindruck den ich immer habe. Wenn Trails entstehen, die Personen fahrtechnisch überfordern, dann dürfen solche Sachen nicht gebaut werden. Wenn man aber selber davon profitiert, dann ist das ok.


 Streng genommen ja, wir haben letztes Jahr mit der Ahrtaltourismus gesprochen und die waren recht angetan von der IDee. Seither geschieht das mehr oder weniger in Absprache. Die Erfahrung zeigt auch das fahrtechnisch zu schwierige Sachen einfach abgekürzt werden. Guck dir mal an was die Katzley rechts rum gezogen haben nur damit man schneller und einfach unten ist. Mir pers. ist es egal wer was wie schwierig baut, wenn es mir zu schwer ist dann trage oder schiebe ich, bricht sich keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone und würde mir auch nicht anmassen das zu bewerten oder abzuschmacken als "nur für Pros" oder so. 
Ist auch eigentlich scheissegal ob schwer oder leicht, sobald ohne Absprache mit den Ämtern gebaut wird tut das halt der MTB Lobby irgendwann nicht gut


----------



## shmee (19. Juni 2020)

Interview mit Peter Wohlleben, Förster. Sei den Damen und Herren Umweltschützern bei der/den Behörden im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis und der Eifel (wo ja überall inkl. der Naturschutzgebiete fleißige gejagt und geharvestert wird) mal zum Lesen und Nachdenken angeboten.


----------



## RoDeBo (19. Juni 2020)

Hast Du das auch in komplett oder als link oder so?


----------



## RoDeBo (19. Juni 2020)

So wird übrigens am Ennert für einen gesunden Wald nach Harvester gesorgt...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (19. Juni 2020)

shmee schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1067672
> 
> Interview mit Peter Wohlleben, Förster. Sei den Damen und Herren Umweltschützern bei der/den Behörden im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis und der Eifel (wo ja überall inkl. der Naturschutzgebiete fleißige gejagt und geharvestert wird) mal zum Lesen und Nachdenken angeboten.


Beim Forst gilt: "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht". Schau Dir mal die Altersstruktur im Verschönerungsverein 7G an, da gehören die 70 Jährigen zu den "Jungspunden". Aufgeschlossenheit wirst Du da nicht finden. Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse gelten da nicht. Was nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt, wird ausgeblendet.


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Juni 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> So wird übrigens am Ennert für einen gesunden Wald nach Harvester gesorgt



Das kann gar nicht am Ennert aufgenommen worden sein, denn da ist ja das Ziel nach Landschaftsplan:

- " Erhaltung und Förderung von Holzarten
gemäß der *potentiellen natürlichen* Vegeta-
tion"

- "Hohe Umtriebszeit bei Laubholzbeständen
mit einzelstammweiser oder kleinflächiger
Nutzung und natürlicher Verjüngung *ohne
nachhaltige Schädigung der Bodenvegeta-
tion und des Bodens* sowie Erhalt von alten
Großbäumen und Totholz"

- " *Steigerung des Laubholzanteils* mit dem
Ziel, auf wenigstens dreiviertel der Wald-
flächen den regionalen Laubwaldcharakter
zu erreichen; frühzeitige und starke
Durchforstung der Nadelholzbestände"


Dein Bild ist also Fake News ;-)


----------



## Geplagter (19. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Beim Forst gilt: "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht". Schau Dir mal die Altersstruktur im Verschönerungsverein 7G an, da gehören die 70 Jährigen zu den "Jungspunden". Aufgeschlossenheit wirst Du da nicht finden. Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse gelten da nicht. Was nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt, wird ausgeblendet.


Und auch bei dieser sehr verallgemeinernden und pauschalisierenden Aussage von dir hätte ich die Frage, woran du deine offenbar felsenfesten Erkenntnisse festmachst. Kannst du in irgend einer Art und Weise belegen, dass der "Forst" tatsächlich so rückwärts gewandt agiert, wie von dir behauptet und dass die Altersstruktur im VVS so ist wie du glaubst? Und selbst wenn die Altersstruktur so ist, wie du glaubst, bedeutet dass ja nicht automatisch, dass nicht auch ältere Menschen vernünftige und richtige Entscheidungen treffen können. Bei allem Verständnis für den Frust, den die aktuelle Situation im 7GB durchaus auslösen kann, sollten wir doch sachlich und bei den Fakten bleiben. Dieses ständige Genöle in der eigenen Echokammer gegen irgend welche Institutionen ist wenig förderlich und bringt rein gar nichts.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Juni 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Von den vier selbstgebauten, größeren Downhill-Strecken, die ich in der näheren Umgebung kenne, sind drei von Kids Stück für Stück entstanden. Die andere wurde von der Firma Schauff angelegt, um die damals neuen MTB zeigen zu können. Leider sind alle vier Strecken entweder verfallen oder liegen in Gegenden, in jetzt nicht mehr befahren werden können.


Könntest du per PN deutlicher werden? Mir fallen einige ein die in Betrieb sind, fragt sich was du unter größer verstehst.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Juni 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Trailbau/-pflege ist auch nicht mit dem Bau von Sprüngen und anlegen von Bikepark ähnlichen Strecken  gleichzusetzten.
> 
> 
> Ist das nicht einer der Gründe, warum du im 7G fahren willst? Könntest dich ja auch umweltbewusst ins Auto setzten und z.B. 2h nach Brillon in den Trailpark fahren. Da ist das nämlich alles "legal".



Diese bauten sind aber das Problem! Ein "nur Trapelpfad" wird kaum Probleme bereiten, aber so Sachen wie am Venusberg z.b. sehr wohl!
Und genau das sind die Sachen die derzeit massiv angeprangert werden.

Das Vernetzungsrisiko ist deutlich höher, und damit auch das Haftungsrisiko, bzw der potentielle juristische Ärger wenn sich eine KV oder PV das Geld zurück holen will! Ob nun mit Erfolgsaussichten oder nicht ist erstmal egal! 

Zum 7GB da fahre ich überhaupt nicht mehr...


----------



## davez (19. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Und auch bei dieser sehr verallgemeinernden und pauschalisierenden Aussage von dir hätte ich die Frage, woran du deine offenbar felsenfesten Erkenntnisse festmachst. Kannst du in irgend einer Art und Weise belegen, dass der "Forst" tatsächlich so rückwärts gewandt agiert, wie von dir behauptet und dass die Altersstruktur im VVS so ist wie du glaubst? Und selbst wenn die Altersstruktur so ist, wie du glaubst, bedeutet dass ja nicht automatisch, dass nicht auch ältere Menschen vernünftige und richtige Entscheidungen treffen können. Bei allem Verständnis für den Frust, den die aktuelle Situation im 7GB durchaus auslösen kann, sollten wir doch sachlich und bei den Fakten bleiben. Dieses ständige Genöle in der eigenen Echokammer gegen irgend welche Institutionen ist wenig förderlich und bringt rein gar nichts.


Ich war mehrfach vor Ort im Haus des 7GB Vereins und habe mit diversen Personen gesprochen. Zudem verrät ein kurzer Blick (das Internet machts möglich) auf die Website, die Altersstruktur der relevanten Personen. Auch mit mehreren Förstern habe ich mich im 7G schon auf meinen Touren unterhalten, als ich unterwegs war. Insofern basiert mein Eindruck auf mehreren Gesprächen. Mir begegneten im wesentlichen vorurteilsbehaftete und nach hinten gewandte Denkstrukturen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Diese bauten sind aber das Problem! Ein "nur Trapelpfad" wird kaum Probleme bereiten, aber so Sachen wie am Venusberg z.b. sehr wohl!
> Und genau das sind die Sachen die derzeit massiv angeprangert werden.


Trails mit Bauten der Art wie du sie meinst sind am Venusberg nicht die Regel. Sie fallen halt nur am meisten auf und werden am meisten befahren, da es ein solches Angebot an dieser Trailart nicht häufig gibt. Der Bedarf scheint aber da zu sein. Genutzt werden diese auch von Mtblern jeden Alters und nicht nur von Jugendlichen.
Die allseits bekannten Trails mit gebauten Sprüngen etc. gibt es dort schon mehr als 15 Jahre und waren bisher nie ein Problem in der Öffentlichkeit. Erst seit dem die Anzahl der Waldnutzer durch die Pandemi so zugenommen hat, sind diese in den Fokus der Öffentlichkeit geraten. Das es am Venusberg aktuell übertrieben wird, steht auch für mich außer Frage. Aber einfache Verbote, gerade bei Jugendlichen, haben noch nie zur Lösung eines "Problems" geführt. Es müssen halt alternative Angebote geschaffen werden. Und da sehe ich die Stadt in der Pflicht.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das Vernetzungsrisiko ist deutlich höher, und damit auch das Haftungsrisiko, bzw der potentielle juristische Ärger wenn sich eine KV oder PV das Geld zurück holen will! Ob nun mit Erfolgsaussichten oder nicht ist erstmal egal!


Ich vermute mal du meinst "Verletzungsrisiko".
Unser Sport ist nunmal eine Risikosportart mit einem hohen Verletzungspotenzial. Z.B. Steilabfahrten bergen ebenfalls ein nicht geringes Verletzungsrisiko. Gute Fahrer können auch sicher große Sprünge springen. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass nur weil ein Sprung "groß" (das ist ja eine subjektive Einschätzung) ist, nicht automatisch das Verletzungsrisiko größer ist. Das Verletzungsrisiko (Risiko sich zu verletzen) steigt mit zunehmender Selbstüberschätzung des Handelnden. Dass im Falle eines Sturzes die schwere der Verletzung wahrscheinlich höher, das stimmt.

Zum Thema Versicherung kann ich nichts sagen. Und ob im Falle eines Sturzes hier wirklich immer der Grundeigentümer haftbar gemacht werden kann, kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Wobei hier die Haftbarkeit des Grundeigentümers bestimmt auch tangiert sein könnte, wenn auf Trails/Strecken/Wegen allenartige Konstruktionen gebaut werden und sich dort dann jemand verletzt.
Ich hoffe nur das jeder sich über das grundsätzliche Risiko unseren schönen Sports im Klaren ist und dementsprechend auch versichert ist (Unfall, Haftpflicht etc.). Im übrigen auch ein guter Grund sich einem Verein o.Ä. anzuschließen. 



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zum 7GB da fahre ich überhaupt nicht mehr...


Schade! Ich hoffe du kannst an andere Stelle deinem Hobby angemessen und nach deinen Vorstellungen nachgehen.


----------



## Geplagter (19. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Mir begegneten im wesentlichen vorurteilsbehaftete und nach hinten gewandte Denkstrukturen.


Das ist deine subjektive Sicht der Dinge und es ist gut möglich, dass andere Menschen das völlig anders bewerten. Ich verstehe durchaus, dass dir MTB am Herzen liegt, deswegen sind aber nicht automatisch diejenigen Menschen, denen dieser Sport nichts bedeutet rückwärtsgrerichtet.
Und noch einmal: Pauschalisierende Verurteilungen bringen uns nicht weiter und blähen diesen Thread nur unnötig auf. Dass man bei VVS, Forst und anderen Institutionen Überzeugungsarbeit in Sachen MTB leisten muss ist dagegen unstrittig. Wie aber glaubst du, dass eine Reaktion von VVS-Leuten oder dem Forst ausfallen würde, wenn sie hier lesen, welches Menschenbild einige von uns sich von ihnen gemacht haben und es offensiv weiter verbreiten?


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das ist deine subjektive Sicht der Dinge und es ist gut möglich, dass andere Menschen das völlig anders bewerten. Ich verstehe durchaus, dass dir MTB am Herzen liegt, deswegen sind aber nicht automatisch diejenigen Menschen, denen dieser Sport nichts bedeutet rückwärtsgrerichtet.
> Und noch einmal: Pauschalisierende Verurteilungen bringen uns nicht weiter und blähen diesen Thread nur unnötig auf. Dass man bei VVS, Forst und anderen Institutionen Überzeugungsarbeit in Sachen MTB leisten muss ist dagegen unstrittig. Wie aber glaubst du, dass eine Reaktion von VVS-Leuten oder dem Forst ausfallen würde, wenn sie hier lesen, welches Menschenbild einige von uns sich von ihnen gemacht haben und es offensiv weiter verbreiten?


Die Äußerungen bezogen sich doch auf die Art und Weise wie Forstwirtschaft betrieben wird und nicht auf die Haltung gegenüber Mountainbikern. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden...


----------



## davez (19. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das ist deine subjektive Sicht der Dinge und es ist gut möglich, dass andere Menschen das völlig anders bewerten. Ich verstehe durchaus, dass dir MTB am Herzen liegt, deswegen sind aber nicht automatisch diejenigen Menschen, denen dieser Sport nichts bedeutet rückwärtsgrerichtet.
> Und noch einmal: Pauschalisierende Verurteilungen bringen uns nicht weiter und blähen diesen Thread nur unnötig auf. Dass man bei VVS, Forst und anderen Institutionen Überzeugungsarbeit in Sachen MTB leisten muss ist dagegen unstrittig. Wie aber glaubst du, dass eine Reaktion von VVS-Leuten oder dem Forst ausfallen würde, wenn sie hier lesen, welches Menschenbild einige von uns sich von ihnen gemacht haben und es offensiv weiter verbreiten?


In deren Augen sind die MTBler "Störer", die im Wald nichts zu suchen haben. Insofern sehe ich es gelassen, wenn sie das lesen. Immerhin setze ich mich mit ihnen persönlich auseinander, was von ihrer Seite aus nicht passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (19. Juni 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Die Äußerungen bezogen sich doch auf die Art und Weise wie Forstwirtschaft betrieben wird und nicht auf die Haltung gegenüber Mountainbikern. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden...


Auf beides - die Forstwirtschaft wird aus meiner Sicht betrieben wie in einem normalen Nutzwald. Ansonsten würde man nicht mit den Harvester in geschützte Bereiche rein gehen. Und die Ansichten zu den Mountainbikern kann man immer wieder nachlesen in den Publikationen. Es wurde hier ja schon im Thread die Veröffentlichung geteilt, in der man ein Bild aus Erlangen als Beweis für Zerstörungen durch MTBler im 7G genutzt hat. Das ist schon ziemlich primitiv und bösartig.

@Geplagter Zum "Jugendwahn" des Vereins, der Vorstandsvorsitzende des Verschönerungsvereins ist Jahrgang 1946; das entspricht etwa dem geschätzten Durchschnittsalter der Personen mit denen ich bei meinen Besuchen gesprochen habe und die dort anwesend waren


----------



## Splash (19. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Beim Forst gilt: "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht". Schau Dir mal die Altersstruktur im Verschönerungsverein 7G an, da gehören die 70 Jährigen zu den "Jungspunden". Aufgeschlossenheit wirst Du da nicht finden. Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse gelten da nicht. Was nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt, wird ausgeblendet.



Zumindest wird die Zeit da für eine Verjüngung sorgen ...


----------



## Trekki (19. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Wie aber glaubst du, dass eine Reaktion von VVS-Leuten oder dem Forst ausfallen würde,


Du und jeder andere, der hier schreibt, sollte davon ausgehen dass VVS und Forst&Wald hier mitlesen. Es ist ein öffentliches Forum.


----------



## Geplagter (19. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Du und jeder andere, der hier schreibt, sollte davon ausgehen dass VVS und Forst&Wald hier mitlesen. Es ist ein öffentliches Forum.


Und eben weil mir das klar ist, habe ich die Frage gestellt. Mit Leuten, die mir Rückwärtsgewandheit o.ä. unterstellen, hätte ich auch keine Lust ein konstruktives Gespräch zu führen. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es hinaus. Das sollte jedem hier klar sein.


----------



## davez (19. Juni 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Und eben weil mir das klar ist, habe ich die Frage gestellt. Mit Leuten, die mir Rückwärtsgewandheit o.ä. unterstellen, hätte ich auch keine Lust ein konstruktives Gespräch zu führen. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es hinaus. Das sollte jedem hier klar sein.


Wie sagte Herr Nuhr „wenn man ...“ 

Wie beschrieben, bin ich bei mehreren Gesprächen offen auf die Leute sowohl im Haus des Vereins als auch auf die Förster unterwegs zugegangen. Dabei war ich freundlich und habe u.a. die Situation bzgl Wegeordnung, MTBler und Waldbewirtschaftung angesprochen. Auch mit den Waldarbeitern, die Sperrungen und Fällarbeiten durchgeführt haben, habe ich geredet. Dabei ging es mir darum, Ihre Positionen und Argumente zu verstehen


----------



## Splash (20. Juni 2020)

Ich habe ähnlichen Erfahrungen wie @davez gemacht und immer wieder auf Verbohrtheit und pure Resistenz gegen Argumente gestossen. Das war auch seinerzeit so, als es um die Gestaltung des Wegekonzepts für das 7GB ging. Respekt und Akzeptanz ist keine Einbahnstrasse - das sollte auch dem VVS bewusst sein


----------



## davez (20. Juni 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich habe ähnlichen Erfahrungen wie @davez gemacht und immer wieder auf Verbohrtheit und pure Resistenz gegen Argumente gestossen. Das war auch seinerzeit so, als es um die Gestaltung des Wegekonzepts für das 7GB ging. Respekt und Akzeptanz ist keine Einbahnstrasse - das sollte auch dem VVS bewusst sein


Ich habe gar nicht argumentiert in meinen Gesprächen sondern ausschließlich gefragt, weil mich die Hintergründe und Gedanken interessierten. Die Antworten waren eindimensional und von Vorurteilen geprägt. An einem Diskurs hatte keiner der Gesprächspartner Interesse.


----------



## Manfred (20. Juni 2020)

Die ganze Diskussion um den Artikel von den Förster Peter Wohlleben verstehe ich nicht.

Das eine Waldvernichtungsmaschiene den Wald kaputt macht, und Wanderer und Mountainbiker den Wald nicht schaden (solange Sie auf Wegen bleiben), sollte jeden klar sein.

Ich fahre seit über 25 Jahre MTB und was zurzeit im Wald/Wege passiert, habe ich vorher nicht beobachtet.

Aus Trampelpfaden vom Wild, werden ausgefahrene Wege, die nur mit 170mm Federweg zu bewältigen sind. (Unterhalb Schrock)

Aus kurvenreichen Abfahrten, wo es früher nur eine Linie gab, werden die engen Kurven immer breiter ausgefahren oder komplett neue Linien entstehen. (Abfahrt Zweiseenblick(7geb) aus einem Weg sind drei Linien entstanden)

Überall entstehen neben den Wegen wo früher grün wuchs, Sprungschanzen. (Steinerberg)

Das geht so nicht mehr lange gut, wenn es immer mehr Spuren in der Natur zurückgelassen werden. In ein paar Jahren dürfen Radfahrer nur noch auf ausgeschilderten Radwegen im Wald fahren.

Ich sehe langsam keine Augmente mehr dafür, dass zum Beispiel im 7geb interessante Wege für MTB geöffnet werden können.

Ich finde es Schade, dass ein bestimmte Gruppe MTBiker unseren Sport kaputt macht.

Vielleicht liegt das am Trend, das es immer mehr als Fahrrad getarnte Motorräder im Wald unterwegs sind, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Edged (20. Juni 2020)

Manfred schrieb:


> ...
> Das eine *Waldvernichtungsmaschiene* den Wald kaputt macht, und Wanderer und Mountainbiker den Wald nicht schaden (solange Sie auf Wegen bleiben), sollte jeden klar sein.
> 
> Ich fahre seit über 25 Jahre MTB und was zurzeit im Wald/Wege passiert, habe ich vorher nicht beobachtet.
> ...


Ich glaube die Waldvernichtungsmaschine heißt Borkenkäfer.
Einfach ein wenig mehr auf das Klima achten, dann können unsere Enkel vielleicht wieder auf gesunden Trails heizen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (20. Juni 2020)

Falls das hier noch nicht thematisiert worden ist.


----------



## Schn33fraese (21. Juni 2020)

Na sehr ihr, die Streitereien wegen Fahrrad/Ebike ist total sinnbefreit. Der Maßstab sind Quads. Aber ein differenzierter Beitrag, gut zu sehen das die Mtbler Publicity bekommen und dabei nicht als Idioten dargestellt werden. 
Egal ob Mtb/EMtb, alle müssen es hinbekommen, dass man uns als gleichberechtigte Gruppe wahrnimmt und dass unsere Ansprüche eben nicht völlig überzogen sind. Ein Trail pro Quadratkilometer Wald, das sind 1-1,5 Promille Bodenfläche, wenn man von einer 1km langen Strecke ausgeht.

Trekki hatte gefragt, warm gebuddelt wird. Nun, ich buddle aus genau den Gründen, wie wohl viele andere auch. Zum einen gibt es oft einfach keine attraktiven Strecken, zum anderen hilft man, wenn man woanders zu Gast ist, die Trails instand zu halten oder repariert, wenn einem was auffällt. Geht ja oft sehr schnell.
Erspart mir das Geschrei von wegen das darf man nicht. Da wo gebaut wird, weiß ich wem was gehört, da habe ich wohl Glück. Das ist aber auch nicht in direkter Nähe zum Großraum Köln/Bonn. 
Man merkt den Unterschied, je weiter weg vom Ballungsraum, desto entspannter. Das liegt aber nicht unbedingt an der Menge an Bikern. Da ist halt alles etwas weitläufiger.

Während ich hier tippe, werde ich gerade am 7GB vorbei gefahren, schön von Bonn nach Remagen. Jedes Mal auf der Strecke denke ich, so viel Platz aber so wenig Bereitschaft, zu teilen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2020)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Man merkt den Unterschied, je weiter weg vom Ballungsraum, desto entspannter. Das liegt aber nicht unbedingt an der Menge an Bikern. Da ist halt alles etwas weitläufiger.



Stinmt. Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist das es oft gar nicht die Einheimischen sind die sich beschweren sondern eher die Tagestoyristen aus der Stadt. Klar die kommen mit einer bestimmten Vorstelkung in die Idylle und wenn die dann nicht eintritt weil sie ständig von Bikern gestört werden ist der Knatsch vorprogrammiert ?


----------



## Schn33fraese (21. Juni 2020)

schraeg, da hast du auch völlig recht.


----------



## RoDeBo (21. Juni 2020)

Und dann gibt es noch so honks  die sich einen sonnigen Sonntagvormittag im 7GB aussuchen, um offiziell nicht nur nicht erlaubte, sondern gar nicht existente Wege in 10er Gruppe an absoluten Hotspots zu befahren...wie heute gesehen


----------



## Lurschman (21. Juni 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch so honks  die sich einen sonnigen Sonntagvormittag im 7GB aussuchen, um offiziell nicht nur nicht erlaubte, sondern gar nicht existente Wege in 10er Gruppe an absoluten Hotspots zu befahren...wie heute gesehen


So eine Gruppe habe ich eben auch gesehen ?. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen es war recht ruhig heute und alle Wanderer haben nett zurück gegrüßt. Ich war aber auch solo und nicht gerade an den Hotspots unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (21. Juni 2020)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Na sehr ihr, die Streitereien wegen Fahrrad/Ebike ist total sinnbefreit. Der Maßstab sind Quads.


Hier ist die entsprechende Untersuchung dazu. Da sind Trail Erosion durch Bio-MTB, eMTB und Motorrad miteinander verglichen worden.
Es konnte kein Unterschied zwischen Bio-MTB und eMTB festgestellt werden, Motorrad wurde nach 40% der geplanten Fahrten abgebrochen weil die Schäden zu groß wurden.

Es gibt diverse Untersuchungen, die Erosion und Wegeschäden von Wanderern und MTBler vergleichen. Hier gibt es kein eindeutiges Ergebnis. Festgestellt wurde nur, dass die Belastungen sich unterscheiden.

Quellen: DIMB Homepage -> Fachberatung -> Fakten & Konzepte -> Mountainbike Fakten

Vorgestern bin ich den Weg vom Steinerberg zum Schrock gefahren (also Ahrtal, nicht 7GB) und war sehr überrascht, wieviel Kicker dort gebuddelt worden sind. Ich finde dies in dem Gebiet völlig unnötig. Dort hat man für MTB doch schon alles, was das MTBler Herz begehrt.


----------



## baconcookie (21. Juni 2020)

Scheinbar keine Kicker   
Werde ich mir mal ansehen und befahren, aber halt am besten unter der Woche abends und nicht zu ballungszeiten


----------



## Agent500 (21. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dort hat man für MTB doch schon alles, was das MTBler Herz begehrt.
> ........ wieviel Kicker dort gebuddelt worden sind.


Gondel wäre noch nett. ?
Spaß bei Seite, muss ich mir die Tage mal ansehen, hätte mich auch überrascht.



baconcookie schrieb:


> Scheinbar keine Kicker


?
Doch, gibt mehrere, gebaute Strecken in der Nähe, die auch jährlich erweitert und gepflegt werden.  
Daher bei so einem Trailklassiker schon irgendwie unnötig.


----------



## Trekki (21. Juni 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Gondel wäre noch nett.


Gab's quasi gegenüber. Hat sich nicht gelohnt.








						Seilbahn Altenahr – AW-Wiki
					






					www.aw-wiki.de


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juni 2020)

Hmmm, wäre da ggf mal bei einem Besuch dabei. ☝?


----------



## Agent500 (21. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Gab's quasi gegenüber. Hat sich nicht gelohnt.


War mir bekannt.
Nur wenn man die damals gefragt hätte, ob man das Rad mitnehmen kann, hätten die die Frage vermutlich nicht verstanden. ?



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hmmm, wäre da ggf mal bei einem Besuch dabei.


Dann bring auch gleich den Joehigashi80 mit. ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juni 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Dann bring auch gleich den Joehigashi80 mit. ?


Der kommt aus einer anderen Ecke. Bissl weit Ford.?
@Agent500 Alles weitere gerne per PN.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hmmm, wäre da ggf mal bei einem Besuch dabei. ☝?


----------



## shmee (22. Juni 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Hast Du das auch in komplett oder als link oder so?


Ist ein Zitat-Auszug aus der aktuellen Outdoor:








						Heft 07/20: Jetzt am Kiosk und als E-Paper
					

Alle Highlights im neuen Heft: Endlich wieder Bergtouren, Baden-Württemberg-Special, die besten Jacken aller Klassen und vieles mehr ...




					www.outdoor-magazin.com
				



Mehr möchte ich hier aus Gründen des Copyrights (ist eh schon eine Grauzone) nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## Schn33fraese (22. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es konnte kein Unterschied zwischen Bio-MTB und eMTB festgestellt werden, Motorrad wurde nach 40% der geplanten Fahrten abgebrochen weil die Schäden zu groß wurden.



Das glaube ich sofort. Kenne die Problematik von früher, Richtung Siegerland sind sie gerne mit Motorrädern durch den Wald geballert. Das Ebike will ich sehen, dass vergleichbare Spuren hinbekommt.
Lärm ist auch eine Form der Umweltbelastung, ein Mofa mit Verbrenner ist alleine schon wegen Lärm und natürlich Abgas was anderes, obwohl beide 25km/h erreichen. Ich hatte mit 15 so ein Teil (und jetzt gerade Kopfkino) . Die 80er Enduro war da schon ein anderes Kaliber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Stinmt. Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist das es oft gar nicht die Einheimischen sind die sich beschweren sondern eher die Tagestoyristen aus der Stadt. Klar die kommen mit einer bestimmten Vorstelkung in die Idylle und wenn die dann nicht eintritt weil sie ständig von Bikern gestört werden ist der Knatsch vorprogrammiert ?



So isses. Und das sind genau die, die an ihrem SUV auf dem Parkplatz die Heckklappe aufreissen und die Hunde direkt laufen lassen nach dem Motto weg da jetzt bin ich hier.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hier ist die entsprechende Untersuchung dazu. Da sind Trail Erosion durch Bio-MTB, eMTB und Motorrad miteinander verglichen worden.
> Es konnte kein Unterschied zwischen Bio-MTB und eMTB festgestellt werden, Motorrad wurde nach 40% der geplanten Fahrten abgebrochen weil die Schäden zu groß wurden.


Die Aussagekraft dieser Studie ist nahe 0. Na klar verursacht ein System mit dem doppelten Gewicht und der 100fachen Leistung viel größerer Abnutzungsspuren an Wegen; allein der Vergleichsversuch ist hirnrissig.
Was die Aussage zum Vergleich zwischen E-Bike und Fahrrad betrifft könnte man ja mal schauen, wo diese Untersuchung stattfand: Auf den für die USA typischen speziell zum Radfahren im Wald angelegten Wegen; hier würde man das "Trailcenter" nennen. Na klar halten solche Wege mehr aus, zumal es nur selten starke Anstiege /Gefälle oder enge Kurven gibt. Ist so auf die Verhältnisse im Ahrtal z.B. gar nicht übertragbar.
Wer noch ein paar Nudel im Haar suchen will, findet sie vielleicht beim Auftraggeber (der amerikanische Industrieverband) und dem Untersuchenden (die IMBA Trail Solutions ist eine Firma, die mit der Anlage solcher Strecken Geld verdient). Das ist als würden hier die Diddie Schneider Consulting im Auftrag der Bosch E-Bike Systems etwas "untersuchen"... Oh wait.
Fun Fact: Die IMBA stuft E-Bikes als "motorisierte Fahrzeuge" ein und empfiehlt, die Freigabe auf für Fahrräder vorgesehenen Wegen im Einzelfall zu prüfen (gute Lösung, finde ich).


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ... und die Hunde direkt laufen lassen ...


Gestern linksrheinisch im Wald:
3 Begegnungen mit Hunden - *alle* nicht angeleint. Aber mich auf dem Gravelbike (auf der Forstautobahn in gemächlichem Tempo) böse angucken ...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es konnte kein Unterschied zwischen Bio-MTB und eMTB festgestellt werden,



Absoluter Schwachsinn. Im Frühjahr in Malmedy z.B. bei Dauerregen haben uns rechts und links die eMOFAS im 500W Boostmodus im Steilstück  überholt,  dass der Modder aufgewühlt durch die fette 2,6er Bereifung nur so durch die Luft flog und direkt solche Furchen gezogen hat das wir nicht mehr weiter kamen.
Lauft doch mal mit offenen Augen rum.


----------



## sibu (22. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn. Im Frühjahr in Malmedy z.B. bei Dauerregen haben uns rechts und links die eMOFAS im 500W Boostmodus im Steilstück  überholt,  dass der Modder aufgewühlt durch die fette 2,6er Bereifung nur so durch die Luft flog und direkt solche Furchen gezogen hat das wir nicht mehr weiter kamen.
> Lauft doch mal mit offenen Augen rum.


Die Studie, die @Trekki zitiert hat, stammt aus dem Jahr 2015 und beschränkt sich auf "class 1" E-MTB, die von der Motorisierung eher mit unseren zulassungsfreien 250 W - Dauerleistungs-Rädern verwandt sind. In Belgien sind schon andere Leistungen im Straßenverkehr erlaubt. Wobei die Technik hierzulande in den letzten fünf Jahren aus den erlaubten 250 W auch sehr viel mehr Drehmoment herauskitzeln konnte. Heute würde das Ergebnis eines solchen Tests anders ausfallen. Ein Kollege hat sich ein e-MTB zugelegt. Der fährt das Mucher Wiesental auch in der 12%-Rampe mit 25 km/h hoch, wobei er selber maximal 100 W tritt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juni 2020)

Genau. Ich bin vor 3 Wochen in kurzer Bux, Badelatschen und Eis in der Hand zum Test mal mit dem KTM Macina mit 625 Bosch CX Motor von Frauchen bei uns in der Eifel nen langen steilen Anstieg hoch um zu wissen wie so ein Teil schiebt. Der Anstieg geht von 12% bis 20% und ich habe sämtliche KOM´s bei Strava geholt   Wahnsinn wie das Teil da hoch schiebt. Ständig über 20 km/h und ich habe eigentlich nichts gemacht uasser Eis essen  Und das ist ne Treckingfeile von über 20kg und ich war im MTB und nicht im BOOST Modus. Soll mir bitte keiner was erzählen das das anstrengend ist mit den neuen Motoren.
Aber ich bin jetzt besser wieder raus hier sonst rege ich mich zu viel auf. Ist nicht gut für nen alten Mann


----------



## sibu (22. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Genau. Ich bin vor 3 Wochen in kurzer Bux, Badelatschen und Eis in der Hand ...


Also mit nicht-zulässiger Gewichtsoptimierung .


----------



## Edged (22. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> So isses. Und das sind genau die, die an ihrem SUV auf dem Parkplatz die Heckklappe aufreissen und die Hunde direkt laufen lassen nach dem Motto weg da jetzt bin ich hier.


Normales SUFF-Verhalten. 
Aber lasst die mal. Die SUFFs tragen massiv dazu bei, dass Kraftfahrzeuge zunehmend geächtet werden. Ist wie mit den Rauchern in den 90ern. Gilt auch für freilaufende Hunde aus E-Mobilen.


----------



## mig23 (22. Juni 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Also mit nicht-zulässiger Gewichtsoptimierung .


Hängt ganz klar von der Größe des Eises ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guest23541 (22. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn. Im Frühjahr in Malmedy z.B. bei Dauerregen haben uns rechts und links die eMOFAS im 500W Boostmodus im Steilstück  überholt,  dass der Modder aufgewühlt durch die fette 2,6er Bereifung nur so durch die Luft flog und direkt solche Furchen gezogen hat das wir nicht mehr weiter kamen.
> Lauft doch mal mit offenen Augen rum.


Das ist doch schon wieder totale Stereotypisierung. 

Natürlich kann ich bei Dauerregen mit dem E-bike auf Turbomodus alles umwühlen wenn ich möchte, aber eben auch nur wenn ich möchte. Mit ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand hält man die Erosion in Grenzen, und ohne diesen ist ein Bio Bike bei Starkregen genauso ein Problem für die Wege.

Die Studie (hab mir ein bisschen was durch geschaut) geht ja auch eher von normaler Trail Belastung und nicht unbedingt den 20 % Singletrack Climb im Regen aus.


----------



## Trekki (22. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr in Malmedy z.B. bei Dauerregen haben uns rechts und links die eMOFAS im 500W Boostmodus im Steilstück überholt, dass der Modder aufgewühlt durch die fette 2,6er Bereifung nur so durch die Luft flog und direkt solche Furchen gezogen hat das wir nicht mehr weiter kamen.


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Handlampe hat ein Foto von mir, wo ich ich diesen Move im Neuschnee mache. Ohne E.

@sibu: die Angabe 500 W ist korrekt. Es ist nur die Dauerleistung auf 250 W begrenzt, kurzzeitig (also im Minutenbereich) ist die Leistung nicht begrenzt. Der gemeine Bosch Motor schafft die 500 W locker. Das Drehmoment ist m.e. eine Wertlose Angabe weil die Gangschaltung (=Drehmomentwandler) hier alles auf den Kopf stellen kann.


----------



## sibu (22. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> @sibu: die Angabe 500 W ist korrekt.


Die bezweifle ich auch nicht. Für die Mucher Wiese braucht mein Kollege in der Geschwindigkeit auch über 1.000 Watt. In Belgien waren meines Wissens aber auch (Nenn-Dauer?)Leistungen oberhalb der deutschen 250 W ohne Zulassung erlaubt, inzwischen ist das aber wohl EU-einheitlich angepasst. Das wird auch höhere kurzzeitige Leistungen erlauben. Und bei Rennen abseits der Straßen bzw. auf abgesperrten Strecken wird wohl auch hierzulande mehr möglich sein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2020)

Guest23541 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon wieder totale Stereotypisierung



Ist es nicht ! Schau dir die Werbung für die Trezmofas an. Die übertrumpfen sich mit den Leistungen der Motoren, der Trend geht klar Richtung Motorsport unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Radfahrens. Aber was sollen die auch anders machen wo Tretmofa fahren ja so anstrengend ist


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juni 2020)

Guest23541 schrieb:


> geht ja auch eher von normaler Trail Belastung


Schrieb ich doch, wobei mit "Trail" auch kein deutscher Waldpfad gemeint ist.


Guest23541 schrieb:


> und nicht unbedingt den 20 % Singletrack Climb im Regen aus.


Natürlich nicht, weil das niemand mit dem Fahrrad fährt (fahren kann). Mit dem E-Bike aber schon - weil es geht. Analog zum dem tollen Motorrad"vergleich" in der Studie hätte man da schreiben müssen "Versuch mit dem Fahrrad abgebrochen, weil keiner der Tester in der Lage war den Anstieg unter diesen Bedigungen zu fahren - daraus folgt Beschädigungen des Wegs durch E-Bike unendlich viel höher als durch Fahrräder".


Trekki schrieb:


> Es ist nur die Dauerleistung auf 250 W begrenzt, kurzzeitig (also im Minutenbereich) ist die Leistung nicht begrenzt. Der gemeine Bosch Motor schafft die 500 W locker.


Du könntest ja der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen, dass die Ermittlung der "Nenndauerleistung" und das Verfahren dazu den Herstellern überlassen bleibt und die Spitzenleistungen mittlerweile bei >800W angekommen sind.


----------



## shoffmeister (23. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du könntest ja der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen, dass die Ermittlung der "Nenndauerleistung" und das Verfahren dazu den Herstellern überlassen bleibt



Diese grob vereinfachende Aussage würde ich vor dem Hintergrund von https://www.pedelecforum.de/wiki/doku.php?id=e-motor:nenndauerleistung einmal stark hinterfragen wollen.

Wenn ich mir die Forenbeiträge insgesamt anschaue, dann scheint die gesetzliche Nenndauerleistung in der Tat aber eigentlich nie wirklich ein beschränkender Faktor zu sein - primär zu greifen scheinen bei Pedelecs ausschliesslich die Geschwindigkeit bis zu der unterstützt werden darf, sowie die thermische Last (so dass die Elektrik irgendwann in den Selbstschutz geht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (23. Juni 2020)

shoffmeister schrieb:


> sowie die thermische Last (so dass die Elektrik irgendwann in den Selbstschutz geht).


Dazu ein praktischer "Test" mit dem E-Bike von Frau sibu: Bei ihr hat der Thermoschutz auf der Straße zum Petersberg schon 500 m oberhalb der Schranke zugeschlagen (Motor in der Vorderradnabe, Außentemperatur 29°). Da geht mit den neuen Mittelmotoren die Post ganz anders ab.


----------



## Trekki (23. Juni 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Da geht mit den neuen Mittelmotoren die Post ganz anders ab.



Die Straße hoch zum Petersberg bin ich mit meinem Pedelec (der dicke von Bosch, Mittelmotor) zwar noch nicht gefahren, würde mich aber auch bei 29°C Lufttemperatur sehr wundern, wenn der dabei drosseln würde.


----------



## Guest23541 (23. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ist es nicht ! Schau dir die Werbung für die Trezmofas an. Die übertrumpfen sich mit den Leistungen der Motoren, der Trend geht klar Richtung Motorsport unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Radfahrens. Aber was sollen die auch anders machen wo Tretmofa fahren ja so anstrengend ist


Fahre selbst auch teils so ein "tretmofa" ich äußere mich hier aber gar nicht mehr dazu, ihr habt den Schuss echt nicht gehört. Und weil der Motor 80 nm hat muss ich mich nicht mehr an die DIMB trail rules halten? Quatsch es kommt auf die person an. Mit einem normalen Mountainbike kann ich auch mit 50 den Berg runter ballern, die Möglichkeit ist da, machen tue ich es trotzdem nicht. Und wenn etwas so steil ist dass ich nur wheelspin habe schieb ich halt hoch. Ihr seid echt nicht besser als die Förster /VVS etc. Hauptsache ein Sündenbock der an allem schuld ist. Und übrigens, runter macht eh mehr Spaß als hoch.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juni 2020)

Guest23541 schrieb:


> Und übrigens, runter macht eh mehr Spaß als hoch.


Mir macht es selbst ohne Motor Spaß Trail bergauf zu fahren, es schult Fahrtechnik und Koordination; nur limitiert mich dabei meine Kraftausdauer.
Mit Motor hat das eine ganz andere Qualität (hab das mal in Rabenberg ausprobiert).


----------



## sibu (23. Juni 2020)

Guest23541 schrieb:


> Fahre selbst auch teils so ein "tretmofa" ich äußere mich hier aber gar nicht mehr dazu, ihr habt den Schuss echt nicht gehört. Und weil der Motor 80 nm hat muss ich mich nicht mehr an die DIMB trail rules halten? Quatsch es kommt auf die person an. Mit einem normalen Mountainbike kann ich auch mit 50 den Berg runter ballern, die Möglichkeit ist da, machen tue ich es trotzdem nicht. Und wenn etwas so steil ist dass ich nur wheelspin habe schieb ich halt hoch. Ihr seid echt nicht besser als die Förster /VVS etc. Hauptsache ein Sündenbock der an allem schuld ist. Und übrigens, runter macht eh mehr Spaß als hoch.


Ja, es kommt auf die Person an, aber durch die Technik hat sich die Anzahl der Personen erhöht, die im Wald auf Trails und Berge fährt. Mit der Gesamtzahl der Leute ist auch die Zahl derer gewachsen, die sich nicht an die DIMB-Regeln halten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2020)

Guest23541 schrieb:


> ihr habt den Schuss echt nicht gehört.



Im Gegensatz zu Dir wurden wir aber nicht persönlich.
Aber so sind die Tretmofafahrer halt, wenns gegen das geliebte Mofa geht fangen sie an zu kratzen und zu spucken !



Guest23541 schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt nicht besser als die Förster /VVS etc. Hauptsache ein Sündenbock der an allem schuld ist.



Genau ! Damit lebt es sich viel einfacher 



Guest23541 schrieb:


> Mit einem normalen Mountainbike kann ich auch mit 50 den Berg runter ballern



Darum gings nicht ! Es ging drum das man je nach Untergrundbeschaffenheit und Steigung mit dem Tretmofa alles umwühlt. Und zwar bergauf. Ich kann Dir ein schönes Beispiel von der Ahr geben:
Dort sind wir einen Trail mit ziemlich vielen Spitzkehren runter gefahren, unten kam uns einer mit Tretmofa entgegen. Er hat vor JEDER Spitzkehre angehalten, sein Mofa um die Kehre geschoben um dann im Turbo Modus wieder anzufahren. Was das Hinterrad gemacht hat kannst du Dir selber ausmalen. Aber Du hast Recht, das Mofa kann nicht dafür das man die Wege so schlecht behandelt, das Problem sitzt oben drauf.
Und je mehr Leistung so ein Mofa hat um so eher ist der Nutzer auch gewährt es einzusetzen.



sibu schrieb:


> Ja, es kommt auf die Person an, aber durch die Technik hat sich die Anzahl der Personen erhöht, die im Wald auf Trails und Berge fährt



Genau, denn bei der Anzahl der Personen die sich erhöht hat handelt es sich meist um Leute die sich vorher nicht dort im Wald aufgehalten haben. Baer jetzt gibt das Mofa ja die Möglichkeit dazu und das ist das Problem. DAU im Wald


----------



## Guest23541 (23. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir wurden wir aber nicht persönlich.
> Aber so sind die Tretmofafahrer halt, wenns gegen das geliebte Mofa geht fangen sie an zu kratzen und zu spucken !
> 
> 
> ...



Persönlich werden würde ich das nicht nennen.
Eher auf e


schraeg schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir wurden wir aber nicht persönlich.
> Aber so sind die Tretmofafahrer halt, wenns gegen das geliebte Mofa geht fangen sie an zu kratzen und zu spucken !
> 
> 
> ...


soll ich dir jetzt etliche Beispiele von biobikern geben die mit blockierten Hinterrad den Berg runter fahren, Kreuz und quer über die Trail? Ich würde mich mal etwas zurückhalten direkt jedem der vorher nicht mit dem Fahrrad im Wald unterwegs war zu unterstellen er würde sich an keine Regeln halten. Aber so lebt es sich natürlich entspannter in seiner Traumwelt. Apropo, 12 Fach antrieb dann auch bald verbieten oder? Da wird ja viel mehr Menschen ermöglicht erst hoch zu kommen. Wenn ihr nicht mit singlespeed 32*9 Ritzel die Alpen hoch kommt seid ihr des Mountainbikens nicht würdig, und an Regeln haltet ihr euch dann ja bestimmt auch nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juni 2020)

Guest23541 schrieb:


> Apropo, 12 Fach antrieb dann auch bald verbieten oder? Da wird ja viel mehr Menschen ermöglicht erst hoch zu kommen


FunFact: Die durch den Benutzer zu erbringende Leistung um "erst hoch zu kommen" ist unabhängig davon welche Schaltung man verwendet oder ob überhaupt immer gleich.
Will man diese notwendige Eigenleistung verringern, muss man ein zusätzliches Antriebssystem mit dazugehörigem Energiespeicher verwenden.

Edith sagt, wenn ich "Leistung" nicht im physikalischen Sinn verwende sollte ich das dazuschreiben. Recht hat sie.


----------



## sibu (23. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> FunFact: Die durch den Benutzer zu erbringende Leistung um "erst hoch zu kommen" ist unabhängig davon welche Schaltung man verwendet oder ob überhaupt immer gleich.
> Will man diese notwendige Eigenleistung verringern, muss man ein zusätzliches Antriebssystem mit dazugehörigem Energiespeicher verwenden.


Damit die nächste Antwort gleich richtig formuliert werden kann: Die zu erbringende Arbeit um hoch zu kommen, ist unabhängig von der Schaltung. Die Leistung (Arbeit pro Zeit) kann sich durch die Technik verändern. Beim E-Bike muss mehr Gewicht den Berg hoch, da muss man auch mehr Arbeit reinstecken. 

Leute, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, gibt es mit und ohne Motor. Bei der Jugend gilt es als cool, mit blockierendem Hinterrad den Berg runterzurutschen. Das haben die vorher schon gemacht, als das E-Bike noch ein Exot war. Da waren es ingesamt so wenige, dass auf die Wege keine sichtbaren Auswirkungen hatte. Seit Corona hat sich das deutlich geändert. Ich sehe jetzt deutlich mehr Leute mit Rad im Siebengebirge (und dahinter) und der Anteil derer mit Antrieb ist ebenfalls gestiegen. Gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass der Zuwachs größtenteils elektrisch fährt. Passend dazu sind einige Pfade komplett ausgefahren und man sieht Reifenspuren aus dem Wald herauskommen, wo früher gar keine Wege waren. Man muss sich nur mal eine halbe Stunde an eine passende Stelle setzen und schauen, wer da aus den verschiedenen erlaubten und schönen Ecken herauskommt und vor allem wie.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juni 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Damit die nächste Antwort gleich richtig formuliert werden kann:


Du hast natürlich recht. Ich hatte "Leistung" jetzt nicht im physikalischen Sinn gemeint sondern eher als "das, was man selbst machen muss".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mig23 (23. Juni 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Damit die nächste Antwort gleich richtig formuliert werden kann: Die zu erbringende Arbeit um hoch zu kommen, ist unabhängig von der Schaltung. Die Leistung (Arbeit pro Zeit) kann sich durch die Technik verändern. Beim E-Bike muss mehr Gewicht den Berg hoch, da muss man auch mehr Arbeit reinstecken.
> 
> Leute, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, gibt es mit und ohne Motor. Bei der Jugend gilt es als cool, mit blockierendem Hinterrad den Berg runterzurutschen. Das haben die vorher schon gemacht, als das E-Bike noch ein Exot war. Da waren es ingesamt so wenige, dass auf die Wege keine sichtbaren Auswirkungen hatte. Seit Corona hat sich das deutlich geändert. Ich sehe jetzt deutlich mehr Leute mit Rad im Siebengebirge (und dahinter) und der Anteil derer mit Antrieb ist ebenfalls gestiegen. Gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass der Zuwachs größtenteils elektrisch fährt. Passend dazu sind einige Pfade komplett ausgefahren und man sieht Reifenspuren aus dem Wald herauskommen, wo früher gar keine Wege waren. Man muss sich nur mal eine halbe Stunde an eine passende Stelle setzen und schauen, wer da aus den verschiedenen erlaubten und schönen Ecken herauskommt und vor allem wie.


Ich glaube der Trend zu Fahrrädern (ob mit oder ohne E) wird nicht aufhören. Jeder Straßen-/Wegebetreiber wird sich in den nächsten 10 Jahren mit einem steigenden Radverkehr auseinander setzen müssen und entsprechende Wegekonzepte erarbeiten. Sowohl im Siebengebirge wie auch in der Stadt oder am Rhein. Wenn alles beim Status quo bleibt, wird es immer wieder Konflikte zwischen den einzelnen Teilnehmern geben. Man kann ja von Glück sagen, dass es keine Autofahrer im Siebengebirge gibt...


----------



## sibu (23. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich fast genauso: Der Trend mit E ist jetzt schon deutlich stärker, als ohne. Im windigen Flachland sogar noch stärker, als bei uns: Pfingsten war ich mit dem Rad in Ostfriesland und gefühlt waren 80% der anderen Radler motorisiert. Da mir meine Luftpumpe kaputt gegangen war, habe ich unterwegs bei einem Verleih angehalten und eine neue gekauft. Die "antriebslosen" Räder im Verleih waren Ladenhüter, die elektrischen alle unterwegs. Eine Ehepaar wollte die gemieteten normalen Räder für den nächsten Tag umtauschen, aber die konnten noch nicht Mal im Voraus reservieren, sondern mussten auf gut Glück kommen und hoffen, dass E-Bikes rechtzeitig zurück gegeben werden. Wobei ich die beiden gut verstehen konnte: Ich musste am ersten Tag 40 km nach Osten bei gutem Nordost, nur der Deich gab etwas Windschatten. Dafür war der nächst Tag genial: 200 km in Richtung Heimat in 9 Stunden netto.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2020)

Guest23541 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht mit singlespeed 32*9 Ritzel die Alpen hoch kommt seid ihr des Mountainbikens nicht würdig, und an Regeln haltet ihr euch dann ja bestimmt auch nicht.



Das wär eine schöne Welt !


----------



## sibu (23. Juni 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> *Unbekannte haben das Gipfelkreuz des Siegfriedfelsen am Drachenfels gestohlen.*
> 
> _33 Jahre war das 1,20 Meter hohe Stahlkreuz von weitem zu sehen, markierte mit 321 Metern höchsten Punkt des Siebengebirges. Nun ist es weg._


Das Kreuz ist gefunden. Da der Artikel eventuell in der Bezahl-Version des GA ist: Das Kreuz liegt unterhalb des Felsens im Hang und wird geborgen, wenn der Naturschutz (Brutsaison von Falken & Co.) es zulässt. Über den weiteren Verbleib (Wiederaufstellung eventuell an einem anderen Ort) wird später entschieden.


----------



## davez (23. Juni 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Sehe ich fast genauso: Der Trend mit E ist jetzt schon deutlich stärker, als ohne. Im windigen Flachland sogar noch stärker, als bei uns: Pfingsten war ich mit dem Rad in Ostfriesland und gefühlt waren 80% der anderen Radler motorisiert. Da mir meine Luftpumpe kaputt gegangen war, habe ich unterwegs bei einem Verleih angehalten und eine neue gekauft. Die "antriebslosen" Räder im Verleih waren Ladenhüter, die elektrischen alle unterwegs. Eine Ehepaar wollte die gemieteten normalen Räder für den nächsten Tag umtauschen, aber die konnten noch nicht Mal im Voraus reservieren, sondern mussten auf gut Glück kommen und hoffen, dass E-Bikes rechtzeitig zurück gegeben werden. Wobei ich die beiden gut verstehen konnte: Ich musste am ersten Tag 40 km nach Osten bei gutem Nordost, nur der Deich gab etwas Windschatten. Dafür war der nächst Tag genial: 200 km in Richtung Heimat in 9 Stunden netto.


Schau Dir mal die örtlichen Radhändler an. Dort wo vor 5 Jahren noch hochwertige Rennräder und Mountainbikes verkauft wurden, stehen zu 80% E-Bikes im Verkaufsraum. Bikes ohne Motor werden in 5 - 10 Jahren nur noch von Exoten (wie uns) gefahren


----------



## zett78 (23. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die örtlichen Radhändler an. Dort wo vor 5 Jahren noch hochwertige Rennräder und Mountainbikes verkauft wurden, stehen zu 80% E-Bikes im Verkaufsraum. Bikes ohne Motor werden in 5 - 10 Jahren nur noch von Exoten (wie uns) gefahren


Das stimmt leider. Wohne in Menden, früher hatte der XXL Feld eine schöne Hausmesse 1x im Jahr.
Da konnte man sich auch schon mal ein Cannondale Fully oder das neue Hardtail leihen und eine Runde über den Ho-Chi flitzen. An einem anderen Stand konnte man auf der Rolle virtuell eine Bestzeit abliefern, es gab sogar etwas zu gewinnen.
Heute werden zu dieser Messe nur noch E-Bikes vorgeführt. Drinnen sieht es ähnlich aus. Fachvorträge zum Thema E-Bike gibt es dort auch regelmäßig.
Die letzten Jahre war ich nur noch wegen der Eisbox vor Ort


----------



## Edged (23. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> ... Bikes ohne Motor werden in 5 - 10 Jahren nur noch von Exoten (wie uns) gefahren



Man kann auch beides fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2020)

Edged schrieb:


> Man kann auch beides fahren.



Wozu wenn man Gesund genug ist selber zu treten ? 
Ach ja ... mehr Spass, sorry hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Edged (23. Juni 2020)

Genau: Spaß. 
Mensch hat gute Tage und auch nicht so gute Tage. Warum nicht je nach Umständen das passende Bike nehmen?
Ich fahre im Übrigen am liebsten Hardtail; ohne Motor und mit 26". Gilt mittlerweile gemeinhin als unfahrbar ... 
Und mein MTP wird genau so bewegt wie meine Biobikes. Nur soviel Power zugeben, dass man noch nahe dran ist am Biobike. Der Schnitt ist dann so 2 - 3 Km/h schneller. Nicht die Welt, oder?
Aber zugegeben, manche MTPler sind jung, haben wahre E-Downhillboliden und sehen in ihrem Harnisch aus wie mittelalterliche Raubritter. Da komme ich mir mit meinen Lycrahöschen schonmal 'seltsam' vor ... ?

Nee, bislang habe ich noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Und meine Zeit, die es mich beruflich nach Bonn und bikemäßig in 7Gebirge verschlagen hat, ist Jahrzehnte her. 7Gebirge war damals in den frühen 90ern schon überlaufen und somit uninteressant.
Just my 2'cents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (23. Juni 2020)

mig23 schrieb:


> Man kann ja von Glück sagen, dass es keine Autofahrer im Siebengebirge gibt




Was glaubt Ihr was die Frau ihren Mann am Sonntag in dem Cabrio zur Sau gemacht hat


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juni 2020)

The Luurman Report ?


----------



## davez (23. Juni 2020)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1070835
> Was glaubt Ihr was die Frau ihren Mann am Sonntag in dem Cabrio zur Sau gemacht hat


Die Männer vom Ordnungsamt sagten mir „Photo machen und ans Strassenverkehrsamt Rhein Sieg schicken; kostet den Halter dann 60 EUR.“ Sie dürften im 7G selbst keine Strafzettel ausstellen (Zufahrt Drachenfels)


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Die Männer vom Ordnungsamt sagten mir „Photo machen und ans Strassenverkehrsamt Rhein Sieg schicken; kostet den Halter dann 60 EUR.“ Sie dürften im 7G selbst keine Strafzettel ausstellen (Zufahrt Drachenfels)


„Der größte Lump im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant“.

Es ist egal, wie man es sieht, so ist es.


----------



## Lurschman (23. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Die Männer vom Ordnungsamt sagten mir „Photo machen und ans Strassenverkehrsamt Rhein Sieg schicken; kostet den Halter dann 60 EUR.“ Sie dürften im 7G selbst keine Strafzettel ausstellen (Zufahrt Drachenfels)


Der hat zu genüge Dresche von "seiner Alten" bekommen. ... und war Zufahrt Löwenburger Hof. Oben am Scheerkopf.


----------



## Black-Under (23. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Sich nicht an Regeln zu halten, ist das Privileg der Jugend.



Genau und jeder der behauptet er hätte sich als Jugendlicher an Regeln gehalten lügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (23. Juni 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> „Der größte Lump im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant“.
> 
> Es ist egal, wie man es sieht, so ist es.


Nach Deiner „Logik“ dürfte niemand Anzeigen stellen, bei Gericht als Zeuge auftreten, es dürfte kein Zeugenschutzprogramm geben, keine Kronzeugenregelung, kein Schutz für Whistleblower. Hmmm,   könnte sein, dass das Teil eines Rechtsstaats ist, oder? Aber es gibt sicherlich Gruppen, die absolut Deiner Meinung sind (Cosa Nostra, Ndrangheta   und noch viele mehr)?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Nach Deiner „Logik“ dürfte niemand Anzeigen stellen, bei Gericht als Zeuge auftreten, es dürfte kein Zeugenschutzprogramm geben, keine Kronzeugenregelung, kein Schutz für Whistleblower. Hmmm,   könnte sein, dass das Teil eines Rechtsstaats ist, oder? Aber es gibt sicherlich Gruppen, die absolut Deiner Meinung sind (Cosa Nostra, Ndrangheta   und noch viele mehr)?


?


----------



## davez (23. Juni 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


>


Ja, du bimst 1 Orallergiker...manchmal.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juni 2020)

Ganz ehrlich. Eine gescheite Ansage, die sich gewaschen hat, gerne mit Stachelschweinborsten rausgedrückt, aber Anzeige......öhm..., ?


----------



## Trekki (23. Juni 2020)

Gestern habe ich einem Pärchen eine "gescheite Ansage" gemacht - die saßen auf dem Spielplatz bei uns. Er am rauchen, sie hat dem Hund immer wieder Leckerchen zugeworfen und somit über den Spielplatz hin und her geschickt.
Meine Ansage, dass dies ein Spielplatz ist (und noch einige Hintergründe, warum dort Hunde und Rauchen nicht erlaubt sind) haben die nur mit Spott und Beleidigungen beantwortet. Meinem alten Gedächnis haben die aber auf die Sprünge geholfen und mich daran erinnert, dass ich die beiden schon einmal ermahnt habe.
So viel zu meiner Erfahrung mit "gescheiter Ansage". Die Profis vom Ordnungsamt sind da sicher effektiver als ich. Womit der Kreis zur Aussage vom Ordnungsamt wieder geschlossen ist.

OT, ist mir aber wichtig um die Motivation für meine Aktion zu verstehen:
Kleinkinder stecken sich vieles in den Mund, dies ist fürs kennenlernen der Welt wichtig. Aber gerade Kippen sind für Kleinkinder extrem gefährlich, sie können leicht tödlich werden. Hundekot und -urin ist mindestens ekelig.


----------



## Black-Under (24. Juni 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Eine gescheite Ansage, die sich gewaschen hat, gerne mit Stachelschweinborsten rausgedrückt, aber Anzeige......öhm..., ?


Nur wenn man merkt die merken gar nichts und machen das regelmäßig.


----------



## talybont (25. Juni 2020)

Der E-Trend setzt sich schon bis zu den Kinderrädern durch. Seitdem Woom 2020 E-MTBs für Kinder anbietet und ich mit ihnen diskutieren wollte, was das eigentlich soll, stehe ich dem ganzen Thema noch skeptischer gegenüber! V-Pace z.B. hat sich ausdrücklich dagegen entschieden!
Wolle wir alle fette Chipskinder und Fassbäuche auf E-Rädern als Helden der sportlichen Bewegung titulieren? Motoren gehören für mich bestenfalls in Lastenräder oder Hängerzugmaschinen. Alle anderen, wenn nicht 70+, dürfen gerne noch selbst treten, um etwas für ihre Gesundheit zu tun. Mit 50 W Eigenleistung mit 25 km/h durch den Wald blasen hat mit Sport rein gar nichts zu tun!
Ich sehe das auch bei den Händlern mittlerweile kritisch: wenn ich kein 5000+ Ebike aus dem Laden schiebe, bin ich schon Kunde 2. Klasse, auch wenn ich schon tausende Euro dort gelassen habe.

EMTBs führen in meinen Augen nur zu mehr Verkehr im Wald. Dazu von Leuten, die keinen Schimmer und Respekt vor der Natur haben und recht wenig Rücksicht auf andere nehmen. Ich freue mich dann immer wieder über umgestürzte Bäume, welche für diese Klientel ein nahezu unüberwindliches Hindernis darstellen.

Klar sind das alles Vorurteile, Stereotype und üble Nachrede. Aber es ist wahr!  Oft genug selbst erlebt.


----------



## sibu (25. Juni 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Alle anderen, wenn nicht 70+, dürfen gerne noch selbst treten, um etwas für ihre Gesundheit zu tun.


Frau sibu ist froh über E-Bike, weil sie da mit ihrer Arthrose sich schmerzfrei bewegen kann. Sport im Sinne von Gewichtsabnahme ist das nicht, hält aber die Gelenke in Bewegung.



> Mit 50 W Eigenleistung mit 25 km/h durch den Wald blasen hat mit Sport rein gar nichts zu tun!



Da bin ich voll bei dir. 

Wobe ich ich auch schon E-Rennräder (!) gesehen habe -  eigentlich bisher nur eins -  und auch das war ein sinnvoller Einsaz: Ein Ehepaar in den französischen Alpen, sie mit E-Hilfe. Er ist sportlich durchtrainiert, aber an den Pässen doch langsam genug, dass sie mit E-Unterstützung mithalten kann. So konnten sie ihr Hobby gemeinsam genießen. Nachsatz von ihm zu mir, als er ihr bergab Vorsprung gegeben hatte: "Maintenant je dois juste attendre en bas." - "Jetzt muss ich nur noch unten warten "


----------



## Trekki (25. Juni 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Motoren gehören für mich bestenfalls in Lastenräder oder Hängerzugmaschinen. Alle anderen, wenn nicht 70+, dürfen gerne noch selbst treten, um etwas für ihre Gesundheit zu tun.


Ist schon interessant wie Du Dir die Welt formen willst.



talybont schrieb:


> Mit 50 W Eigenleistung mit 25 km/h durch den Wald blasen hat mit Sport rein gar nichts zu tun!


Evt. möchte derjenige, der mit 50 W Eigenleistung Rad fährt gar nicht Sport machen. Es gibt m.w. keine Sportpflicht im Wald.

Aber insgesamt verlässt diese Diskussion recht weit das Thema der Kontrollen im 7GB. Als einzige Verbindung zum Thema ist bestenfalls die erhöhte Besucherzahl. Wenn alle E - Fahrer aus dem 7GB raus gehalten werden fallen die Besucherzahlen ja wieder. Um das zu erreichen schlage ich vor allen mit Felgenbremsen und allen Rothaarigen den Zutritt zum 7GB zu verbieten. Gründe finde ich sicherlich, wenn nicht konsturiere ich mir welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (25. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es gibt m.w. keine Sportpflicht im Wald.


Man könnte dann natürlich auch mal diskutieren ob Sport immer der Erholung dient.
Denn nur zu Erholungszwecken darf der Wald betreten werden.


----------



## sibu (25. Juni 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Denn nur zu Erholungszwecken darf der Wald betreten werden.


Oh, Waldarbeiter, Förster, Jäger und Die Zwei dürfen gar nicht in den Wald? Das interessiert hier bestimmt viele.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> .... Um das zu erreichen schlage ich vor allen mit Felgenbremsen und allen Rothaarigen den Zutritt zum 7GB zu verbieten. Gründe finde ich sicherlich, wenn nicht konsturiere ich mir welche.



Puh ... hab ich ein Glück. Bin Adiporös und dunkelgrauhaarig


----------



## Trekki (26. Juni 2020)

Leicht OT: hier ein Bericht zu Kinder Pedelecs.

@schraeg : eine Gewichtsbeschränkung für die Trails finde ich sehr sinnvoll. Die Erosion steigt ja bekanntermaßen mit der dritten Potenz vom Gewicht! Aber ich wollte Dich ja nicht bloßstellen.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Erosion steigt ja bekanntermaßen mit der dritten Potenz vom Gewicht!


Dann hast Du ja doch ein E-Bike(r)-Verbot durch die Hintertür


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Erosion steigt ja bekanntermaßen mit der dritten Potenz vom Gewicht!



Eijeiejeiejeiejei


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Juni 2020)

Guest23541 schrieb:


> soll ich dir jetzt etliche Beispiele von biobikern geben die mit blockierten Hinterrad den Berg runter fahren, Kreuz und quer über die Trail?




Kannst gerne machen wenn du meinst ... Fakt ist dadurch, das der Uphillflow beworben wird gibt es immer mehr die der Meinung sind bergrauf auch trails fahren zu müssen. Die Folgen für den Weg sind dann 10 Mal so groß wie vom Hinterrad blockieren... Davon ab das sind Beobachtungen an einem lokalen Trail, Und ich glaub ich weiß welchen Trail er meint, da ist mir auch schon nen Mofa bergrauf begegnet.. alle kehren darunter waren aufgewühlt... Dieses Verhalten fällt galt massiv mehr bei Mofa fahren auf... Klar gibt es auch Mofafahrer die fahren und sich benehmen können, sind aber auffälliger Weise dort eher weniger als bei den MTB Fahrern... Und ja Idioten gibt es in jeder Nutzergruppe!


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Juni 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Frau sibu ist froh über E-Bike, weil sie da mit ihrer Arthrose sich schmerzfrei bewegen kann. Sport im Sinne von Gewichtsabnahme ist das nicht, hält aber die Gelenke in Bewegung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne Frage gibt es sinvolle Möglichkeiten für den Einsatz! Wenn ich aber hier in der Nachbarschaft 2 10-13 Jährige mit ihren Mofas fahren sehe... Ja es ist ein Berg... Den schafft aber selbst mein 4 jähriger aus eigener Kraft! Sehe ich das einfach sehr problematisch das jetzt selbst die kinderradhersteller auf Mofas setzen!


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Juni 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Leicht OT: hier ein Bericht zu Kinder Pedelecs.


Zu dem Bericht und vor allem den darin verlinken Aussagen von woom fällt mir nix mehr zu ein... 

Selbst mit Ben hab ich nen Schnitt größer 10 in Bewegung... 25km und 250hm gehen immer... 35 km und 100hm auch meist... Wenn das Ziel motivierend genug ist...

Mit Mia steigt der Schnitt auch deutlich an je nach Topographie... und gefahrene Strecke ebenfalls.. 
Da braucht es keinen Motor und wenn die Kids keinen Bock auf biken haben, dann muss ich das als Elternteil halt akzeptieren und nicht versuchen mit nem Motor zu Puschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (26. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kannst gerne machen wenn du meinst ... Fakt ist dadurch, das der Uphillflow beworben wird gibt es immer mehr die der Meinung sind bergrauf auch trails fahren zu müssen. Die Folgen für den Weg sind dann 10 Mal so groß wie vom Hinterrad blockieren... Davon ab das sind Beobachtungen an einem lokalen Trail, Und ich glaub ich weiß welchen Trail er meint, da ist mir auch schon nen Mofa bergrauf begegnet.. alle kehren darunter waren aufgewühlt... Dieses Verhalten fällt galt massiv mehr bei Mofa fahren auf... Klar gibt es auch Mofafahrer die fahren und sich benehmen können, sind aber auffälliger Weise dort eher weniger als bei den MTB Fahrern... Und ja Idioten gibt es in jeder Nutzergruppe!



Das kann man sehr schön am HoCheMin, da gibt es ja ein paar Stellen die sind im feuchte bergauf nicht zu fahren wegen dem lehmigen Boden, mit E Antrieb wird da dann einfach hochgefräst mit entsprechenden Furchen. Ich kenne den Trail jetzt seit fast 20 Jahren so habe ich diese Stellen noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da braucht es keinen Motor und wenn die Kids keinen Bock auf biken haben, dann muss ich das als Elternteil halt akzeptieren und nicht versuchen mit nem Motor zu Puschen...



Genau das ist der Punkt ! Ich hab mich als Elternteil an die Kids anzupassen nicht anders herum. Mein kleiner will nur 5km dämmeln... dann gibs nur 5. Er will heute nur Treppen fahren dann fahren wir 20mal die gleiche Treppe. 

Leider ist aber Egoismus eine weitverbreitete Krankheit in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft ?


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt ! Ich hab mich als Elternteil an die Kids anzupassen nicht anders herum. Mein kleiner will nur 5km dämmeln... dann gibs nur 5. Er will heute nur Treppen fahren dann fahren wir 20mal die gleiche Treppe.
> 
> Leider ist aber Egoismus eine weitverbreitete Krankheit in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft ?


So ist es.. hab aktuell eher das Problem das er auch bei der Hitze fahren will... Bekommt ihm nicht so gut... Und ist nicht immer einsichtig... Den einen Tag gehen 30km ohne meckern beim nächsten Mal wird schon nach 5 gejammert... Dann muss man auch einschätzen können wie ernst die Kids das gerade meinen...  gezogen hat dann 



Das...  Als Ziel... Auf halber Strecke..


----------



## Edged (26. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ... hab aktuell eher das Problem das er auch bei der Hitze fahren will... Bekommt ihm nicht so gut... Und ist nicht immer einsichtig...


Dann mach' ihm halt 'nen Flaschenhalter ans Unterrohr ... 
Natürlich auch 'ne volle Flasche rein. ?


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juni 2020)

Edged schrieb:


> Dann mach' ihm halt 'nen Flaschenhalter ans Unterrohr ...
> Natürlich auch 'ne volle Flasche rein. ?


Trinken hat er eher im Rucksack dabei gehabt 

Bringt aber nix wenn es eher um das Thema keinen Schatten(Rheinebene durch die Felder) in diese Richtung und Hitzschlag/Sonnenstich geht... 

Aktuell steht springen halt hoch im Kurs.

Hab ich aktuell vermutlich gerade hinter mir... Wegen 50min Rad fahren... (2 Tage vorher 166km ) vermutlich davon geschwächtes Immunsystem... Eventuell halt auch ein Virus(Open window Effekt) der sich mit 1 Tag Fieber und 2 Tage absolut platt gemeldet hat.


----------



## Schn33fraese (27. Juni 2020)

Was hat dein Sohn für ein Rad? Meiner wird jetzt fünf und ich suche gerade ein passendes. Gerne als PM, das wird ja sonst total OT hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (27. Juni 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das kann man sehr schön am HoCheMin, da gibt es ja ein paar Stellen die sind im feuchte bergauf nicht zu fahren wegen dem lehmigen Boden, mit E Antrieb wird da dann einfach hochgefräst mit entsprechenden Furchen. Ich kenne den Trail jetzt seit fast 20 Jahren so habe ich diese Stellen noch nie gesehen.



uns kamen  dort vor paar monaten schonmal e-mofas/pitbikes aufwärts entgegen. Da wundert mich das nicht...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Juni 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das kann man sehr schön am HoCheMin, da gibt es ja ein paar Stellen die sind im feuchte bergauf nicht zu fahren wegen dem lehmigen Boden, mit E Antrieb wird da dann einfach hochgefräst mit entsprechenden Furchen. Ich kenne den Trail jetzt seit fast 20 Jahren so habe ich diese Stellen noch nie gesehen.



Welche Stellen (plural) meinst Du da genau? Auf dem HCM gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach nur eine einzige Stelle, wo es beim bergauf Pedalieren Schwierigkeiten geben *könnte*. Darüber hinaus: der HCM hat sich im Laufe der letzten 14 Jahre (so lange kenne ich den Trail) schon stark verändert, bevor es E-MTBs überhaupt gab. Und zwar schlicht und ergreifend durch die sehr starke Nutzung durch uns Bio-Biker. Und bis auf die erste, mittlerweile doch sehr sandige Senke ist der Trail für meine Begriffe immer noch in einem sehr guten Zustand. Abgesehen von den vielen kahlen Stellen durch die Fällarbeiten...


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juni 2020)

petejupp schrieb:


> uns Bio-Biker


Zu diesem "uns" gehöre ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Splash (28. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zu diesem "uns" gehöre ich jedenfalls nicht.


schon örtlich nicht


----------



## Trekki (28. Juni 2020)

Es gibt auch Werbung für's Radfahren im 7GB




MTB Tour würde ich dies aber nicht nennen.

Gedreht - vom Rhein aus gesehen - hinter dem 7GB


----------



## RoDeBo (28. Juni 2020)

Es gibt ja auch offiziell erlaubte Wege im 7gb, die ganz wunderbar mit diesem Bild von mtb harmonieren... ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2020)

Is wie freifahrt-eifel hier bei uns. Die Strecken sind derart attraktiv da kriegst selbst min TrekkingRad das kotzen


----------



## Black-Under (28. Juni 2020)

petejupp schrieb:


> Welche Stellen (plural) meinst Du da genau? Auf dem HCM gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach nur eine einzige Stelle, wo es beim bergauf Pedalieren Schwierigkeiten geben *könnte*. Darüber hinaus: der HCM hat sich im Laufe der letzten 14 Jahre (so lange kenne ich den Trail) schon stark verändert, bevor es E-MTBs überhaupt gab. Und zwar schlicht und ergreifend durch die sehr starke Nutzung durch uns Bio-Biker. Und bis auf die erste, mittlerweile doch sehr sandige Senke ist der Trail für meine Begriffe immer noch in einem sehr guten Zustand. Abgesehen von den vielen kahlen Stellen durch die Fällarbeiten...


Na genau diese Stelle, die im übrigen im Trockenen früher fahrbar waren.
Man kann dort deutlich sehen wir der Boden aufgefräst wurde, als wenn einer mit einem kleinen Moped hoch wäre. Ich weiß schließlich wie so etwas aussieht und das schafft man nicht mit nem normalen Bike.


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (29. Juni 2020)

Die Stellen sind nach wie vor auch mit dem Biobike fahrbar - wenn man es drauf hat ;-)
Mit dem Bio dreht man bei Feuchtigkeit aber deutlich mehr durch mit dem Hinterreifen weil man nicht den Schwung hat wie mit einem E-MTB...
Für die spießigen Wanderer sind die Biker schuld wenn sie da nicht raufkommen, für die spießigen Mtb`er sind es die E-Biker. Jeder braucht anscheinend sein Feindbild...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2020)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Die Stellen sind nach wie vor auch mit dem Biobike fahrbar - wenn man es drauf hat ;-)
> Mit dem Bio dreht man bei Feuchtigkeit aber deutlich mehr durch mit dem Hinterreifen weil man nicht den Schwung hat wie mit einem E-MTB...
> Für die spießigen Wanderer sind die Biker schuld wenn sie da nicht raufkommen, für die spießigen Mtb`er sind es die E-Biker. Jeder braucht anscheinend sein Feindbild...



Du ja auch.. bei Dir sinds die Spiesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (29. Juni 2020)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Die Stellen sind nach wie vor auch mit dem Biobike fahrbar - wenn man es drauf hat ;-)
> Mit dem Bio dreht man bei Feuchtigkeit aber deutlich mehr durch mit dem Hinterreifen weil man nicht den Schwung hat wie mit einem E-MTB...
> Für die spießigen Wanderer sind die Biker schuld wenn sie da nicht raufkommen, für die spießigen Mtb`er sind es die E-Biker. Jeder braucht anscheinend sein Feindbild...



Bei einer Stelle ist der Untergrund komplett Lehm, wenn es da nass ist kommt da keiner hoch, weil man keinen Schwung holen kann. Das will ich sehen wie du da unter nassen Bedingungen hoch fährst, das ist wie Schmierseife.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Bei einer Stelle ist der Untergrund komplett Lehm, wenn es da nass ist kommt da keiner hoch, weil man keinen Schwung holen kann. Das will ich sehen wie du da unter nassen Bedingungen hoch fährst, das ist wie Schmierseife.



Mit ner Matschfräse geht alles. Der Trend geht ganz klar zum Motorsport und das wird mehr und mehr die Trails umgraben. Wozu bitte braucht man sonst 1150W ???? Achso ... fahren ja alle nur im Eco Modus !
???


----------



## davez (1. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mit ner Matschfräse geht alles. Der Trend geht ganz klar zum Motorsport und das wird mehr und mehr die Trails umgraben. Wozu bitte braucht man sonst 1150W ???? Achso ... fahren ja alle nur im Eco Modus !
> ???


Ich frage mich wozu man mehr als Eco Modus braucht. Jeder (!) E-Biker hat mir bisher erzählt, er sei nur im Eco Modus unterwegs   und deshalb sei es Sport


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wozu man mehr als Eco Modus braucht. Jeder (!) E-Biker hat mir bisher erzählt, er sei nur im Eco Modus unterwegs   und deshalb sei es Sport



Ja, deswegen ist es ja auch anstrengend


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wozu bitte braucht man sonst 1150W ????


Das Gerät hat einen Gasgriff, Nenndauerleistung von 750 W und regelt bei 45 km/h ab. So wird es kein Pedelec werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

Hier, Haibike mit 120Nm ... und im Mofaforum wird ein Boschupdate auf 85Nm heiss ersehnt.
Wenn eh alle nur "mit ein bisschen Unterstützung" fahren wollen, warum braucht man dan sowas ?


----------



## baconcookie (1. Juli 2020)

vllt kommt ja ne versicherngspflicht irgendwann für ab leistung xy und jene dürfen dann nichtmehr im wald fahren


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (1. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mit ner Matschfräse geht alles. Der Trend geht ganz klar zum Motorsport und das wird mehr und mehr die Trails umgraben.




Echt peinlich. Das ist die gleiche Argumentation/Haltung wie Rentner und Spaziergänger generell gegenüber MTB. Am besten baust du auch ein paar Fallen auf, extra für E-Biker. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Echt peinlich. Das ist die gleiche Argumentation/Haltung wie Rentner und Spaziergänger generell gegenüber MTB. Am besten baust du auch ein paar Fallen auf, extra für E-Biker. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!




Sehr amüsant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RADGEBER_xy (1. Juli 2020)

Und die Reaktion ist quasi auch identisch


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> vllt kommt ja ne versicherngspflicht irgendwann für ab leistung xy und jene dürfen dann nichtmehr im wald fahren


Gibt's schon. Leider windelweich.


RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Am besten baust du auch ein paar Fallen auf, extra für E-Biker.


So 'ne EMP-Kanone für den Wald wäre cool.


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2020)

Die max. Leistung xy gibt es schon: 150 W.
Das Drehmoment ist nirgends festgelegt, die jüngste Schaltung ist ein 5-Fach Drehmomentwandler.

Ich glaube aber dass eine moderne Bremse mit passenden Reifen die höchste Belastung auf den Boden bringt. Egal ob mit E oder ohne E.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die max. NenndauerLeistung xy gibt es schon: 1250 W.
> ...
> Ich glaube aber dass eine moderne Bremse mit unpassenden Reifen die höchste Belastung auf den Boden bringt.


Du weißt es und schreibst es trotzdem ungenau oder gar falsch. Warum machst Du das?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (1. Juli 2020)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Echt peinlich. Das ist die gleiche Argumentation/Haltung wie Rentner und Spaziergänger generell gegenüber MTB. Am besten baust du auch ein paar Fallen auf, extra für E-Biker. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


nein, is es nicht - weil man es mittlerweile besonders an den hotspots überall sehen kann wie es jetzt mit den Stromern läuft.... (z.B. im Ahrtal)


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich mich mit 80 kg auf meine Kurbel Stelle (0.175m) sind dies schon 137 Nm.

Manchmal ziehe ich noch am Lenker ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mit 80 kg auf meine Kurbel Stelle (0.175m) sind dies schon 137 Nm.
> 
> Manchmal ziehe ich noch am Lenker ....



Vergesse nicht das es sich dabei um deinen eigenen Drehmoment handelt ... beim Mofa kommt die des Motors noch on top !


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte darauf hinweisen wie sinnlos die Nm Angabe ist.
So kann das Drehmoment an der Kurbel mit der Schaltung verdoppelt werden. Klickpedale erhöhen dies nochmals.


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mit 80 kg auf meine Kurbel Stelle (0.175m) sind dies schon 137 Nm.
> 
> Manchmal ziehe ich noch am Lenker ....



Naaaja... ich weiß ja nicht.. du vergisst vorallem, dass du das Drehmoment nichtmals 1/180 der Gesamtumdrehung halten kannst.. berechne doch mal das durchschnittliche für eine ganze Kurbelumdrehung ;-) !


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

Um es abzukürzen.. kurz überschlagen..:

Beispiel: Touretappengewinnender Radprofi tritt knapp 250 W für 4 Std mit einer Trittfrequenz von 85 durch (real!).
Das durchschnittlich anliegende Drehmoment sollte so in etwa 28,09 NM betragen.
Du bist bestimmt fit, aber ganz sicher nicht so fit.. ;-) !
Und selbst wenn du's wärst... Überredet?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Um es abzukürzen.. kurz überschlagen..:
> 
> Beispiel: Touretappengewinnender Radprofi tritt knapp 250 W für 4 Std mit einer Trittfrequenz von 85 durch (real!).
> Das durchschnittlich anliegende Drehmoment sollte so in etwa 28,09 NM betragen.
> ...


Glaube schon das Trekki für einen längeren -Zeitraum 250W treten kann. Spitzenprofis wie z.B. der Albanator treten 400-500W über einen längeren Zeitraum.
Und ja die Drehmomente sind sinnlos genauso wie Wattangaben. Und letztlich man  man 500kW Leistung haben sofern man damit keine Spuren hinterlässt is das völlig wumpe. Und da schliesst sich ja der Kreis ... Leider verhalten sich nicht alle so wie sie sollten. Egal ob MoFa oder nicht


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

Drehste den Spieß mal um und schaust einfach wie es sich mit den Mofas verhällt.. 85NM bei 85U/Min, das wären dann über 756W, was ebenfalls nah an der Realität sein dürfte...


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Glaube schon das Trekki für einen längeren -Zeitraum 250W treten kann. Spitzenprofis wie z.B. der Albanator treten 400-500W über einen längeren Zeitraum.
> Und ja die Drehmomente sind sinnlos genauso wie Wattangaben. Und letztlich man  man 500kW Leistung haben sofern man damit keine Spuren hinterlässt is das völlig wumpe. Und da schliesst sich ja der Kreis ... Leider verhalten sich nicht alle so wie sie sollten. Egal ob MoFa oder nicht



400-500 Watt tritt niemand länger als ne Stunde, du kennst doch ebenfalls mein Beispiel des Stundenrekordes (mit rund 450W Durchschnittsleistung) ;-) !
Wie gesagt, -reales Beispiel.. Also eine Touretappe (random rausgesucht) gewonnen mit 246W über 4 Stunden Fahrt, wenn Trekki das schaffen sollte, dann stimmt etwas nicht mit ihm ;-) !


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

Und natürlich pflichte ich dir (@schraeg ) einem Teil deiner Aussage bei. Einem anderen allerdings muss ich widersprechen.. es ist nämlich doch recht aussagekräftig sich diese Zahlen mal anzusehen.. Mathe ist ein A**, aber eben verdammt ehrlich. Und so sieht es nunmal aus..
Rechne es mal im Kreis und du siehst es passt alles ganz gut.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Drehste den Spieß mal um und schaust einfach wie es sich mit den Mofas verhällt.. 85NM bei 85U/Min, das wären dann über 756W, was ebenfalls nah an der Realität sein dürfte...


Das deckt sich ziemlich gut mit den kolportierten Spitzenleistungen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> tritt niemand länger als ne Stunde,



Stunde ist ja schon lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, -reales Beispiel.. Also eine Touretappe (random rausgesucht) gewonnen mit 246W über 4 Stunden Fahrt, wenn Trekki das schaffen sollte, dann stimmt etwas nicht mit ihm ;-) !



Mit dem Urteil bist Du nicht ganz alleine, andere haben mir das auch schon vorgehalten. Hier die Auswertung einer langen Tour auf der Straße, die ich gefahren bin. Meistens muss ich jedoch meine langen Touren alleine fahren. Warum auch immer 





Oder auch auf dem MTB



(hatte ich als DIMB Tour ausgeschrieben, leider keine Mitfahrer gefunden)
Diese beiden Beispiele sind jedoch nicht zufällig gewählt, ich habe lange Solo-Touren genommen.


Zurück zum Drehmoment: diese Angabe halte ich für einen nutzlosen Schwanzlängenvergleich. Die 75 Nm beim Bosch liegen (soweit ich es verstanden habe) auf der Welle vom Motor an. Diese Welle wird 2.5 Fach untersetzt auf die Kurbel übertragen. Dort kommen also  187Nm an. Also über ein Getriebe in der Kurbelwelle, ähnlich dem Pinion. Die 120 Nm beim Spezi (siehe Hubis Link von oben) können gar nicht damit verglichen werden. Ein Motorcrosser (KAWASAKI KX250 ) wird mit 50 Nm ausgewiesen. Über die Belastung vom Boden durch so einer Kawa brauchen wir hoffentlich nicht zu diskutieren - der ist jeseits von allem, was ein Pedelec oder ein Trekki-Angetriebenes MTB jemals bringen kann.

In #1514 wollte ich mit meinem Hinweis auf die Bremskraft klarstellen, dass jeder von uns mit Schreibenbremse die Möglichkeit hat den Boden zu überlasten. Nur durch einer dem Boden angepasste Fahrweise hinterlassen wir keine Spuren.

Daher halte ich die gesamte Diskussion über Pedelecs für Quatsch. Die Probleme sind

die steigende Beliebtheit von unserem Sport und Hobby
die gleichzeitig fallende Kenntnis der Fahrtechnik (viele Neulinge)
steigender Nutzerdruck in allen Gruppen (suchen einfache Opfer - daher mein Beispiel mit der Bannung der Rothaarigen)
Wenn wir innerhalb von MTB uns in Untergruppen teilen lassen (z.B. Bio / E) erwarte ich Nachteile für eine der Untergruppen. Danach erwarte ich dies genau so weiter für andere Unterteilungen. Also einen Teil rauslösen und auflösen. Dann den nächsten Teil rauslösen und wieder auflösen. Im Ergebnis wird jeder von uns betroffen sein, es dauert bei dem einen halt etwas länger als bei dem anderen.

Daher bin ich davon überzeugt, dass wir innerhalb aller MTB Untergruppen zusammenhalten müssen.


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Naaaja... ich weiß ja nicht.. du vergisst vorallem, dass du das Drehmoment nichtmals 1/180 der Gesamtumdrehung halten kannst.. berechne doch mal das durchschnittliche für eine ganze Kurbelumdrehung ;-) !


Dem Boden ist es völlig egal, wie lange ich das halten kann. Das Gras wird stellenweise herausgerissen wenn ich es darauf ankommen lasse.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Daher halte ich die gesamte Diskussion über Pedelecs für Quatsch. Die Probleme sind
> 
> die steigende Beliebtheit von unserem Sport und Hobby
> die gleichzeitig fallende Kenntnis der Fahrtechnik (viele Neulinge)




Fragt sich nur wodurch der Boom entstanden ist


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (1. Juli 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> nein, is es nicht - weil man es mittlerweile besonders an den hotspots überall sehen kann wie es jetzt mit den Stromern läuft.... (z.B. im Ahrtal)


Doch is es doch Das ist genau was ich meine. Man könnte ja genau so gut sagen, seit es diese modernen MTB´s gibt, mit Vollfederung und riesiger Bandbreite fahren die hier überall in den Wäldern rum... Kann mich an so ein Gemeckere von so einigen Spezies hier im Forum von vor 10 Jahren erinnern, wo dann gesagt wurde, ich bin schon vor 30 Jahren mit nem Hardtail hier gefahren.... Da ging es dann Hauptsächlich gegen die Enduros/Freerider und Downhiller. Jetzt sind eben die E-Biker der Sündenbock wo sich sogar die "alteingesessenen" Mountainbiker auf die gleiche Seite Stellen wie die Wanderer oder VVS. Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. In 10 Jahren sitzt ihr sicher auch auf nem E-Bike und werdet dann vermutlich über die nächsten Neuerungen schimpfen...


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (1. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wodurch der Boom entstanden ist


Momentan eindeutig Corona


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (1. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Daher halte ich die gesamte Diskussion über Pedelecs für Quatsch. Die Probleme sind
> 
> die steigende Beliebtheit von unserem Sport und Hobby
> die gleichzeitig fallende Kenntnis der Fahrtechnik (viele Neulinge)
> ...



Dem stimme ich voll zu!


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

@Trekki Daumen rauf und meinen Glückwunsch zur Fitness..
Ja gut.. und mit den Zahlen ist es halt so eine Sache... aber sie lügen nicht, kann man drehen und wenden wie man möchte.. Deine verlinkte Kawa hat halt auch 42,8 KW Bei 9000U/Min.
Was weder die deine, -noch die Leistung eines E-MTB-Motors schmälert.
Einfach daran abzulesen ist eben der Fakt, dass die Leistung und Kapazität derer (und dir) weit über dem liegen was ein Hobbysportler zu leisten in der Lage wäre..
Der Grund sich ein "Fahrrad" mit Motor zu kaufen ist nicht das Fahrrad, sondern der Motor..
Der Vergleich zu einer Laufradgrößen-, Werkstoffs- oder Federwegsdiskussion hingt gewaltig.
Es tut mir nicht wirklich leid dies zu sagen, aber ja, die Gleichstellung von einem E-MTB zu einem Sportgerät namens MTB gehört aufgehoben, definitiv.
Es ist ein "Zufall" welcher viele Menschen in die Versuchung bringt, am Anfang die Industrie zur Entwicklung, am Ende den Kunden.. die damalige Erlassung hat etwas mit der Förderung von Elektromobilität zu tun und diente nicht der Bespaßung einer konsumorientierten Spaßgesellschaft.
Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher wer neulich das Beispiel gebracht hat mit e-MTB mit Rasten und Gasgriff, das war sehr gut!!-stellt euch einfach vor es würde mal ein Wochenende lang eine Truppe von E-"MTB"-Fahrern im 7GB alle legalen "Strecken" befahren, dabei allerdings nicht treten müssen, bei gleichem Leistungsabruf. Wie käme das an?


----------



## sibu (1. Juli 2020)

Ob derjenige, der einen Fußgänger vom Weg drängt, sich selbst als Sportler sieht oder von anderen so gesehen wird, ist dem Fußgänger egal. Im Sinne der Außenwarnehmung außerhalb der Radler-Welt sind die MTB-Technik und die Antriebstechnik identisch: Mehr Leute fahren auf den Wegen und sie fahren schneller, als bisher. Aber diese Warnehmung wird beim nächsten Wegeplan unterschwellig dabei sein. Wenn ich an den Grund für die Sperrung des Normalweges auf die Löwenburg denke, gebe ich @Trekki recht: Wir werden nur an eine Freigabe von mehr Wegen kommen, wenn wir gemeinsam auftreten.


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Ob derjenige, der einen Fußgänger vom Weg drängt, sich selbst als Sportler sieht oder von anderen so gesehen wird, ist dem Fußgänger egal. Im Sinne der Außenwarnehmung außerhalb der Radler-Welt sind die MTB-Technik und die Antriebstechnik identisch: Mehr Leute fahren auf den Wegen und sie fahren schneller, als bisher. Aber diese Warnehmung wird beim nächsten Wegeplan unterschwellig dabei sein. Wenn ich an den Grund für die Sperrung des Normalweges auf die Löwenburg denke, gebe ich @Trekki recht: Wir werden nur an eine Freigabe von mehr Wegen kommen, wenn wir gemeinsam auftreten.



Nope... das hat nichts mit Sportlerehre oder so Sachen zu tun.. Einfach nur 2 Meter geradeaus gedacht, dann kommt man schnell drauf.. Keine Gleichstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> .. Deine verlinkte Kawa hat halt auch 42,8 KW Bei 9000U/Min


Das ist wirklich schwach ... meine rote Fireblade hatte 110kW ... war aber nich Waldtauglich ??


----------



## sibu (1. Juli 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Keine Gleichstellung.


Ich bezweifle, dass das politisch durchsetzbar ist. E-Mobilität ist gewollt und der Realität werden wir uns stellen müssen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Ob derjenige, der einen Fußgänger vom Weg drängt, sich selbst als Sportler sieht oder von anderen so gesehen wird, ist dem Fußgänger egal. Im Sinne der Außenwarnehmung außerhalb der Radler-Welt sind die MTB-Technik und die Antriebstechnik identisch: Mehr Leute fahren auf den Wegen und sie fahren schneller, als bisher. Aber diese Warnehmung wird beim nächsten Wegeplan unterschwellig dabei sein. Wenn ich an den Grund für die Sperrung des Normalweges auf die Löwenburg denke, gebe ich @Trekki recht: Wir werden nur an eine Freigabe von mehr Wegen kommen, wenn wir gemeinsam auftreten.



Sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Auch Dir wird nich entfallen sein das des Wanderers erster Blick mittlerweile aufs Tretlager geht. Die schauen also schon ob man mit Respekt den Berg hinauf gekommen ist


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich schwach ... meine rote Fireblade hatte 110kW ... war aber nich Waldtauglich ??


Hab da noch ne Velo-Solex stehen.. 0,4KW am VR, durch und durch Wald- und Feldwegtauglich ;-) !




sibu schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass das politisch durchsetzbar ist. E-Mobilität ist gewollt und der Realität werden wir uns stellen müssen.



Nun gut, jedoch entspricht ein motorisiertes Fahrzeug dieser Art ja nichtmals der STVO, ein MTB auch nicht, ich weiß.. daher sehe ich es auch als Sportgerät.. ja.. und weiter geradeaus.. ist das E-MTB doch der logischen Konsequenz nach ein Motorsportgerät.

Sich selbst gegenüber mal ehrlich sein, hilft.


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (1. Juli 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> @Trekki
> Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher wer neulich das Beispiel gebracht hat mit e-MTB mit Rasten und Gasgriff, das war sehr gut!!-stellt euch einfach vor es würde mal ein Wochenende lang eine Truppe von E-"MTB"-Fahrern im 7GB alle legalen "Strecken" befahren, dabei allerdings nicht treten müssen, bei gleichem Leistungsabruf. Wie käme das an?



Das zeigt das du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast. Die Bikes mit Rasten und Gasgriffen sind E-Bikes. Hier geht es um Pedelecs. Pedelecs werden nur umgangssprachlich E-Bikes genannt und ist eigentlich falsch. Richtige E-Bikes sind im Wald nicht zugelassen, genau wie Mofas oder Motorräder, brauchen ein Nummernschild und benötigen auch keine Eigenleistung.
Der Vergleich hinkt also. Ich fahre Bio und Pedelec (ich nenn das jetzt hier so, nur wegen dir )
Nur mal nebenbei, meine durchschnittliche HF ist bei beiden Aktivitäten gleich. Aber ich bin hier jetzt raus, wenn ich Schrägs oder deine Beiträge lese geht mir die Kappe hoch und ich geh lieber biken.


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Das zeigt das du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast. Die Bikes mit Rasten und Gasgriffen sind E-Bikes. Hier geht es um Pedelecs. Pedelecs werden nur umgangssprachlich E-Bikes genannt und ist eigentlich falsch. Richtige E-Bikes sind im Wald nicht zugelassen, genau wie Mofas oder Motorräder, brauchen ein Nummernschild und benötigen auch keine Eigenleistung.
> Der Vergleich hinkt also. Ich fahre Bio und Pedelec (ich nenn das jetzt hier so, nur wegen dir )
> Nur mal nebenbei, meine durchschnittliche HF ist bei beiden Aktivitäten gleich. Aber ich bin hier jetzt raus, wenn ich Schrägs oder deine Beiträge lese geht mir die Kappe hoch und ich geh lieber biken.




Oh man.. jetzt ist mir alles klar... Tut mir leid wenn du mir nicht folgen konntest. Alles gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Das zeigt das du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast


Er hat lediglich von einem Beispiel gesprochen das jemand anderes mal angebracht hatte !
Also hat dieser jemand keine Ahnung und nicht er. Das zeigt das du nicht lesen kannst ! 



RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Ich fahre Bio



Das wiederrum zeigt das du keine Ahnung hast ! 



RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Aber ich bin hier jetzt raus, wenn ich Schrägs oder deine Beiträge lese geht mir die Kappe hoch und ich geh lieber biken



Yepiiii ???? lass Dir Zeit beim biken !


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Auch Dir wird nich entfallen sein das des Wanderers erster Blick mittlerweile aufs Tretlager geht. Die schauen also schon ob man mit Respekt den Berg hinauf gekommen ist


Absolut! Das ist Fakt! 
Bilde mir sogar ein, dass mittlerweile selbst zwischen Fully und HT unterschieden wird. Ist halt ein "normales" Rad. Am E-Stein gab es sogar kürzlich Applaus. Stell sich das einer vor


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Am E-Stein gab es sogar kürzlich Applaus. Stell sich das einer vor



Hab ich zuletzt am H-Tor auch erlebt ... Gruppe Holländer hat mich da ganz schön unter Druck gesetzt.
Hab 3 Versuche gebraucht .... aber dann gabs Applaus


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hab ich zuletzt am H-Tor auch erlebt ... Gruppe Holländer hat mich da ganz schön unter Druck gesetzt.
> Hab 3 Versuche gebraucht .... aber dann gabs Applaus


3 Versuche wofür?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> 3 Versuche wofür?



Die letzte Stufe über die Treppe. Chickenway rechts vorbei geht gar nich
Seither brauche ich aber auch nur noch 1 bis 2 ?


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

@RADGEBER_xy  und @schraeg ,
ich hatte das schon so gemeint... stellt euch vor Gruppen von Menschen würden umherfahren, ihren Akku wegen mir in gleicher Zeit leeren wie sonst, wenn sie noch ihre Beine dazu bewegen..
Doch halt ohne dies zu tun, sondern einfach nur am Gashahn zu drehen. Es würde sich ja kaum was ändern, außer dem Eindruck nach außen, denn so würde entlarft was es nunmal ist dieses Krad.
Und nur weil es gelingt ein Motorrad einem Fahrrad ähnlich sehen zu lassen, ist es eben noch lange kein Fahrrad. Und dazu noch was:

Seit einigen Jahren schon ist es zu beobachten, dass diese Mofas zum einen natürlich schlanker und leichter werden und sich optisch an das Fahrrad/MTB annähern..das war klar zu erwarten.. doch, viel wichtiger.. ist zum anderen auch zu beobachten wie seit mindestens 2, -eher 3 Jahren auch die MTBs eine optische Änderung vollziehen, welche nicht allein durch technischen Fortschritt zu begründen ist, ganz sicher nicht.. klar bedarf CF einer anderen Bauweise, aber die Geschwüre zu welchen sich da teils die Unterrohre und alles Innenlagernahes aufblasen sind m.E. dafür schlichtweg nicht nötig. Da feilen die Marketingmenschen doch schon lange dran.. der "Zusammenschluss".

Klar ist inzwischen wohl, dass ich leider doch nie ein Pinion fahren werde.. aber ganz sicher bald wieder einen schönen schlanken Stahlrahmen ;-) !


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die letzte Stufe über die Treppe. Chickenway rechts vorbei geht gar nich
> Seither brauche ich aber auch nur noch 1 bis 2 ?


Erinner mich kaum. Fahr nächste Wo vielleicht mal vorbei, bin da Jahre nicht mehr runter.


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (1. Juli 2020)

NiklasR schrieb:


> @RADGEBER_xy  und @schraeg ,
> ich hatte das schon so gemeint... stellt euch vor Gruppen von Menschen würden umherfahren, ihren Akku wegen mir in gleicher Zeit leeren wie sonst, wenn sie noch ihre Beine dazu bewegen..
> Doch halt ohne dies zu tun, sondern einfach nur am Gashahn zu drehen. Es würde sich ja kaum was ändern, außer dem Eindruck nach außen, denn so würde entlarft was es nunmal ist dieses Krad.
> Und nur weil es gelingt ein Motorrad einem Fahrrad ähnlich sehen zu lassen, ist es eben noch lange kein Fahrrad.
> ...







ich gebe auf und wünsche dir ganz viel Spaß mit deinem Stahlrahmen


----------



## NiklasR (1. Juli 2020)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> ich gebe auf und wünsche dir ganz viel Spaß mit deinem Stahlrahmen



Und ich danke dir vielmals...


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (1. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hab ich zuletzt am H-Tor auch erlebt ... Gruppe Holländer hat mich da ganz schön unter Druck gesetzt.
> Hab 3 Versuche gebraucht .... aber dann gabs Applaus


Ich bin soooo Stolz auf dich, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (1. Juli 2020)

Was aktuelles aus der Gegend: In der heutigen (1.7.) Lokalzeit aus Bonn (so ab Minute 0:20) ist die Problematik mit gebauten Trails am Venusberg vorgestellt worden. Die Sendung ist im Moment noch nicht in der Mediathek. Die Berichterstattung war erstaunlich neutral, was schon positiv ist.


----------



## baconcookie (1. Juli 2020)

Was war nochmal genau die Problematik? Sehe die hauptsächlich darin, wenn die Radler zu schnell auf die querwege schießen und die spaziergänger verschrecken. Wenn die Trails selbst das Problem Sind, warum fällt das erst nach 15 Jahren auf?


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juli 2020)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Ich bin soooo Stolz auf dich, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Bei dir auf dem Bolzplatz fehlt ne Latte beim Pfostentreff. Nix wie hin. Wir glauben an dich.


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2020)

Bei den letzten Beiträgen hier frage ich mich, wie wir als MTBler ernst genommen werden können.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. Juli 2020)

⭕
?

*BTT please !*


----------



## sibu (1. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Was war nochmal genau die Problematik? Sehe die hauptsächlich darin, wenn die Radler zu schnell auf die querwege schießen und die spaziergänger verschrecken. Wenn die Trails selbst das Problem Sind, warum fällt das erst nach 15 Jahren auf?


Die Anzahl und die Nutzung der Trails hat seit Corona deutlich zugenommen, inklusive künstlich angelegter Sprünge, Anlieger, etc.

Hier im Thread ging es eigentlich darum, dass unter dem Deckmantel des Naturschutzes viele, auch fürs MTB gut geeignete Wege, gesperrt wurden.


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Was aktuelles aus der Gegend: In der heutigen (1.7.) Lokalzeit aus Bonn (so ab Minute 0:20) ist die Problematik mit gebauten Trails am Venusberg vorgestellt worden. Die Sendung ist im Moment noch nicht in der Mediathek. Die Berichterstattung war erstaunlich neutral, was schon positiv ist.


Der Beitrag wurde bereits am 19.6. auf der FB-Seite der Lokalzeit Bonn gepostet. Hab schon gedacht, der wird gar nicht mehr im Fernsehen gezeigt. Mal sehen, ob das jetzt für mehr Verständnis sorgt oder für noch mehr Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. Juli 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> ..., der wird gar nicht mehr im Fernsehen gezeigt.


Das Heute war schon eine Wiederholung. Der lief schon mal in der Lokalzeit.


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juli 2020)

Goldene Regel im Forum, nie mit Typen diskutieren, die ihr Profil eingeschränkt haben, weil darauf reimt sich beschränkt, aus Gründen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (2. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Was war nochmal genau die Problematik? Sehe die hauptsächlich darin, wenn die Radler zu schnell auf die querwege schießen und die spaziergänger verschrecken. Wenn die Trails selbst das Problem Sind, warum fällt das erst nach 15 Jahren auf?


Das fällt deswegen mittlerweile verstärkt auf, weil die Kolonne am Venusberg in den vergangenen Wochen und Monaten dort ganze Arbeit geleistet hat und der Wald nun kpl. mit unzähligen Lines und Bauten durchzogen ist. Ich fahre da auf meiner Hausrunde regelmäßig mal vorbei und war letze Woche regelrecht geschockt darüber, wie der Wald mittlerweile aussieht. Das was dort abgeht, kann man niemandem mehr als einen Sport verkaufen, der im Einklang mit der Natur stattfindet und keine Schäden anrichtet.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wenn wir innerhalb von MTB uns in Untergruppen teilen lassen (z.B. Bio / E)


Es gibt erstens keine Untergruppe "Bio" und zweitens ist das E-Bike kein MTB weil kein Fahrrad also auch keine Untergruppe des MTB.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2020)

So, ich muss die Mutti demnächst mal zur Augenklinik nach Bad Godesberg bringen, dann hab ich da 3-4h Aufenthalt. Da hab ich mir mal den Wegeplan angeschaut und mir eine "absolut Legal" Tour zusammen geklickt. Bin mal gespannt was das kann. Quasi Test ob "Auswärtiger" damit zurecht kommt und ob das was zu bieten hat. Ist unter der Woche rechne daher mit wenig Wanderer. Ist aber wie gesagt auch alles nur auf *legalen* Wegen. Nehme daher vorsichtshalber mal dem Jeräwel Jerät


----------



## Edged (2. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... Nehme daher vorsichtshalber mal dem Jeräwel Jerät


Bähh :Kotzsmiley:
Dann doch lieber ein MTP ...


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nehme daher vorsichtshalber mal dem Jeräwel Jerät



Ist ja zu spät, aber auch auf legalen Wegen könnte da das Jeräwel Jerät bzw. der Fahrer an die Übersetzungsgrenzen stossen.


----------



## davez (2. Juli 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist ja zu spät, aber auch auf legalen Wegen könnte da das Jeräwel Jerät bzw. der Fahrer an die Übersetzungsgrenzen stossen.


Nope; wenn man nicht gerade parallel zur Bahn den Drachenfels hoch fährt, ist mit dem Gravel Bike bei 1:1 Übersetzung alles im 7 G möglich; selbst für durchschnittliche Biker wie mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Nope; wenn man nicht gerade parallel zur Bahn den Drachenfels hoch fährt, ist mit dem Gravel Bike bei 1:1 Übersetzung alles im 7 G möglich; selbst für durchschnittliche Biker wie mich.



Drachenfelsstrasse fahr ich rauf .. stand derzeit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2020)

Edged schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber ein MTP ...



Ne is mir zu anstrengend


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist ja zu spät, aber auch auf legalen Wegen könnte da das Jeräwel Jerät bzw. der Fahrer an die Übersetzungsgrenzen stossen.



Wenns nicht zu lang ist dämmel ich auch was im stehen wech ...?


----------



## sibu (2. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Nope; wenn man nicht gerade parallel zur Bahn den Drachenfels hoch fährt, ist mit dem Gravel Bike bei 1:1 Übersetzung alles im 7 G möglich; selbst für durchschnittliche Biker wie mich.


Der heißt nicht umsonst Eselsweg. Mit einem Glas Weizen bin ich noch zu vernünftig, da hochzufahren, mit zwei macht es Spass, mit drei geht es nicht mehr ?.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Der heißt nicht umsonst Eselsweg. Mit einem Glas Weizen bin ich noch zu vernünftig, da hochzufahren, mit zwei macht es Spass, mit drei geht es nicht mehr ?.



Hier du 7GB Dinosaueier ... was is denn die geschmeidigste Variante auf den ?Fels? Die Nachtigall fällt ja raus weil nix gelb


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2020)

.....doppelmoppelpost


----------



## davez (2. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier du 7GB Dinosaueier ... was is denn die geschmeidigste Variante auf den ?Fels? Die Nachtigall fällt ja raus weil nix gelb


Königswinter auf der L331 hoch (am besten auf dem "Fussgängerweg" wegen des Verkehrs) dann über Hirschburg
Oder vom Bahnhof aus über Winzerstrasse und Am Lessing über die L331 über die Hirschburg


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2020)

Drachenfelsstrasse bis zur Bergstation





Nachtigallental ist auch verboten? Toll.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nachtigallental ist auch verboten? Toll



Is nixe gelbe ?


----------



## sibu (2. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Königswinter auf der L331 hoch (am besten auf dem "Fussgängerweg" wegen des Verkehrs) dann über Hirschburg


Der heißt "Kutschenweg". Früher, als die Touristen noch in Scharen in Köwi einfielen, wurden sie auf Eseln über den Eselsweg und die Reicheren mit der Kutsche auf dem Kutschenweg nach oben befördert.

Alternative: Unten am Ausgang Nachtigallental geht der Oberweingartenweg unter der B42 ab. Der hat zu Anfang eine steile, aber kurze Rampe. Am Schwimmbad vorbei zur Drachenburg und dann am langsam verfallenden Burghof queren zum Kutschenweg. Da bekommst den Hotspot Drachenburg mit und an der Einmündung auf den Kutschenweg am Dechendenkmal einen schönen Aussichtspunkt. Ist so ein Kompromiss zwischen steil und schön. Die Wege sind blau (sogar Kfz erlaubt) und gelb bis zum Drachenfels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (2. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Der heißt "Kutschenweg". Früher, als die Touristen noch in Scharen in Köwi einfielen, wurden sie auf Eseln über den Eselsweg und die Reicheren mit der Kutsche auf dem Kutschenweg nach oben befördert.
> 
> Alternative: Unten am Ausgang Nachtigallental geht der Oberweingartenweg unter der B42 ab. Der hat zu Anfang eine steile, aber kurze Rampe. Am Schwimmbad vorbei zur Drachenburg und dann am langsam verfallenden Burghof queren zum Kutschenweg. Da bekommst den Hotspot Drachenburg mit und an der Einmündung auf den Kutschenweg am Dechendenkmal einen schönen Aussichtspunkt. Ist so ein Kompromiss zwischen steil und schön. Die Wege sind blau (sogar Kfz erlaubt) und gelb bis zum Drachenfels.


Yep, siehe oben - Winzerstrasse und Am Lessing; dann über die L331 und rechts zur Hirschburg


----------



## talybont (2. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mit dem Urteil bist Du nicht ganz alleine, andere haben mir das auch schon vorgehalten. Hier die Auswertung einer langen Tour auf der Straße, die ich gefahren bin. Meistens muss ich jedoch meine langen Touren alleine fahren. Warum auch immer
> Anhang anzeigen 1075358
> 
> Oder auch auf dem MTB
> ...



Und ich halte die berechneten Leistungswerte auf Strava für bullshit, weil sie weder Untergrund, noch Wetter, noch Wind, etc. berücksichtigt.


----------



## Splash (2. Juli 2020)

Falls am 12.7. noch jemand überlegt, was er tun möchte ...



			Wanderung zur Löwenburg – Findet statt – es sind noch Plätze frei – Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge


----------



## talybont (2. Juli 2020)

Und noch eins contra Pedelec: Hauptsache ordentlich wumms, auch wenn die Beine sich nur müde bewegen (denn ohne Bewegung wummst es ja nicht)!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Und noch eins contra Pedelec: Hauptsache ordentlich wumms, auch wenn die Beine sich nur müde bewegen (denn ohne Bewegung wummst es ja nicht)!



Hör auf, das ist anstrengend !!! Vor allem im Eco Modus !!!


----------



## zett78 (3. Juli 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Und ich halte die berechneten Leistungswerte auf Strava für bullshit, weil sie weder Untergrund, noch Wetter, noch Wind, etc. berücksichtigt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1076175


Korrekt!
So sieht das bei mir aus, wenn ein Powermeter dabei ist. Alle anderen "Berechnungen" sind einfach bullshit.


----------



## Trekki (3. Juli 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Und ich halte die berechneten Leistungswerte auf Strava für bullshit, weil sie weder Untergrund, noch Wetter, noch Wind, etc. berücksichtigt.


Die von Strava berechneten Werte haben eine Unsicherheit, da bin ich bei Dir. Insbesondere Wind (auf der Straße) und Untergrund (im Gelände) vermute ich auch als größte Unsicherheiten. Jedoch habe ich unter ärtzlicher Aufsicht Ergometertests (mit O2 Messung etc.)  gemacht und kann daher für mich die Werte als nachvollziehbar ansehen. Ab welcher Abweichung ein Wert als "Bullshit" zu bezeichnen ist, ist ja Geschmackssache. Ich selbst würde bei 20 % Abweichung noch nicht wirklich zucken.
Auf dem Ergometer ist sehr gut der enge Zusammenhang zwischen Herzfrequenz und Tretleistung zu sehen. Das macht - zusätzlich zu dem eigenen Gefühl für die Belastung - die Strava Werte plausibel.

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen: es ging ja um Pedelecs und deren Leistung und deren Bodenbelastung. Oder? Der 50 W - Treter kann mit einem Pedelec in den Bereich von einem gut trainierten ohne-E kommen. Die Reichweite eines gut trainierten kann das Pedelec aber nicht erreichen (ist auch im 7GB egal).
Bodenbelastung: bei einem trainierten mit Pedelec gehe ich davon aus, dass hier auch ein vernünftiger Fahrstil vorhanden ist. Also auch eine geringe Bodenbelastung. Bei dem MTBler mit nicht so guten Fahrstil aber mit Pedelec (welches ja hier als worst case herausgearbeitet wird) vermute ich eine höhere Bodenbelastung. Hier kommt mein Argument: dies trifft insbesondere beim Bremsen zu. Da ist der Motor (bis auf die gut 10 kg differenz) quasi egal, die Bodenbelastung ist hier am höchsten. Ich behaupte, dass im 7GB ein MTBler mit vernünftigen Fahrstil jeden zulässigen Weg ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen fahren kann. Dies ist aber bei einem schlechten Fahrstil - egal ob mit oder ohne E - anders: da können Spuren entstehen.

Ähnliche Fragen wie hier Venusberg und 7GB gibt es auch in Freiburg. Hierzu ein lesenswertes Interview:








						Sommer, Sonne und Corona: Wie ist die aktuelle Lage im Wald?
					

Welche Folgen hat der Bikeboom und welche Lösungen es geben könnte, klären wir hier mit drei Gesprächspartnern aus unterschiedlichen Bereichen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen: es ging ja um Pedelecs und deren Leistung und deren Bodenbelastung. Oder? Der 50 W - Treter kann mit einem Pedelec in den Bereich von einem gut trainierten ohne-E kommen. Die Reichweite eines gut trainierten kann das Pedelec aber nicht erreichen (ist auch im 7GB egal).
> Bodenbelastung: bei einem trainierten mit Pedelec gehe ich davon aus, dass hier auch ein vernünftiger Fahrstil vorhanden ist. Also auch eine geringe Bodenbelastung. Bei dem MTBler mit nicht so guten Fahrstil aber mit Pedelec (welches ja hier als worst case herausgearbeitet wird) vermute ich eine höhere Bodenbelastung. Hier kommt mein Argument: dies trifft insbesondere beim Bremsen zu. Da ist der Motor (bis auf die gut 10 kg differenz) quasi egal, die Bodenbelastung ist hier am höchsten. Ich behaupte, dass im 7GB ein MTBler mit vernünftigen Fahrstil jeden zulässigen Weg ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen fahren kann. Dies ist aber bei einem schlechten Fahrstil - egal ob mit oder ohne E - anders: da können Spuren entstehen.



Ist diese (E-MTB) Diskussion hier nicht deshalb entstanden, weil einer geschrieben hat, dass er an einer Schlüsselstelle auf dem HCM nicht hochgekommen ist, weil dort seiner Meinung nach E-MTBler den Boden "aufgefräst" haben? Zeuge dessen ist er selbst nicht gewesen, schließlich schrieb er lediglich, dass er wüsste, wie sowas aussieht (wenn ein E-MTBler mit seinem Gefährt den Boden "auffräst"). Zuerst schrieb er auch von mehreren Stellen auf dem HCM, die durch E-MTBler (aufwärts) unfahrbar gemacht worden sind, später revidierte er sich auf nur noch eine Stelle. Was für mich ein Zeichen dafür ist, wie sehr und verzweifelt man versucht, dem E-MTBler sämtliche Bodenbeschädigungen auf Trails in die Schuhe zu schieben. Vielleicht sind es aber auch die beiden Gravelbiker mit blockierenden Reifen gewesen, die mir neulich auf dem HCM in Gegenrichtung entgegengekommen sind? Wobei hier anzumerken wäre, dass die korrekte und doch gefälligst einzuhaltende Fahrtrichtung auf dem HCM von uns Bio-Bikern festgelegt worden ist..

Und @Trekki Es gibt keine Trainierten mit Pedelec und vernünftigem Fahrstil! Nicht hier in diesem Forum. Das ist ja geradezu doppelutpoisch: trainiert und dann auch noch mit vernünftigem Fahrstil? Auf ´nem E-MTB? Niemals!
Das ist in Wahrheit für viele hier der Worstcase


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2020)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ist diese (E-MTB) Diskussion hier nicht deshalb entstanden, weil einer geschrieben hat, dass er an einer Schlüsselstelle auf dem HCM nicht hochgekommen ist, weil dort seiner Meinung nach E-MTBler den Boden "aufgefräst" haben? Zeuge dessen ist er selbst nicht gewesen, schließlich schrieb er lediglich, dass er wüsste, wie sowas aussieht (wenn ein E-MTBler mit seinem Gefährt den Boden "auffräst"). Zuerst schrieb er auch von mehreren Stellen auf dem HCM, die durch E-MTBler (aufwärts) unfahrbar gemacht worden sind, später revidierte er sich auf nur noch eine Stelle. Was für mich ein Zeichen dafür ist, wie sehr und verzweifelt man versucht, dem E-MTBler sämtliche Bodenbeschädigungen auf Trails in die Schuhe zu schieben. Vielleicht sind es aber auch die beiden Gravelbiker mit blockierenden Reifen gewesen, die mir neulich auf dem HCM in Gegenrichtung entgegengekommen sind? Wobei hier anzumerken wäre, dass die korrekte und doch gefälligst einzuhaltende Fahrtrichtung auf dem HCM von uns Bio-Bikern festgelegt worden ist..
> 
> Und @Trekki Es gibt keine Trainierten mit Pedelec und vernünftigem Fahrstil! Nicht hier in diesem Forum. Das ist ja geradezu doppelutpoisch: trainiert und dann auch noch mit vernünftigem Fahrstil? Auf ´nem E-MTB? Niemals!
> Das ist in Wahrheit für viele hier der Worstcase



Ach komm schon .... das Leben ist so einfach wenn die Tretmofafahrer alles schuld sind ... du willst es doch nicht etwa verkomplizieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (4. Juli 2020)

petejupp schrieb:


> Zuerst schrieb er auch von mehreren Stellen auf dem HCM, die durch E-MTBler (aufwärts) unfahrbar gemacht worden sind, später revidierte er sich auf nur noch eine Stelle.



Nein Du musst richtig lesen, ich habe geschrieben es gibt ein paar Stellen die sind aufgefräst.
Darauf hin erwiederte einer man könne alle mit dem Bio Bike fahren, wohingegen ich geschrieben habe dass man eine Stelle im nassen nicht fahren kann (ich kennen niemanden der diese Stelle im nassen Zustand fährt)

Wer also im Kontext lesen kann ist deutlich im Vorteil. Aber man liest es sich so zusammen wie es einem am besten gefällt.

Und den Unterschied zu blockierenden Reifen und ausgefräst erkenne ich. Dafür habe ich genug Moto Cross Erfahrung.


----------



## limes11 (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

da hier Alternativen zum Aufstieg auf den Drachenfels genannt werden: Sowohl parallel zur Zahnradbahn als auch am Friedhof/Schwimmbad (Oberweingartenweg) vorbei sind verboten. Der einzig legale Weg von Königswinter aus ist der Kutschenweg an der Hirschburg vorbei von der L331 aus. Ich wurde mal unter der Woche vormittags Höhe Reptilienzoo im Aufstieg von den beiden Freunden des Ordnungsdiensts angehalten (ohne Motor, d.h. ich war kaum schneller als die Fußgänger) und konnte gerade so einem Bußgeld entgehen. Tatsächlich wusste ich es zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. Ist auf den Karten, die überall stehen, falsch eingezeichnet, man muss auf die gelben Dreiecke achten. 
Natürlich ist es gefährlich, wenn jemand am Wochenende diesen Weg bergab runterdonnert. Aber außerhalb von Stoßzeiten und bergauf ist die einzige Interaktion mit Fußgängern Ermunterung und Erstaunen darüber, dass sich jemand dort hochquält.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (6. Juli 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da hier Alternativen zum Aufstieg auf den Drachenfels genannt werden: Sowohl parallel zur Zahnradbahn als auch am Friedhof/Schwimmbad (Oberweingartenweg) vorbei sind verboten. Der einzig legale Weg von Königswinter aus ist der Kutschenweg an der Hirschburg vorbei von der L331 aus. Ich wurde mal unter der Woche vormittags Höhe Reptilienzoo im Aufstieg von den beiden Freunden des Ordnungsdiensts angehalten (ohne Motor, d.h. ich war kaum schneller als die Fußgänger) und konnte gerade so einem Bußgeld entgehen. Tatsächlich wusste ich es zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. Ist auf den Karten, die überall stehen, falsch eingezeichnet, man muss auf die gelben Dreiecke achten.
> Natürlich ist es gefährlich, wenn jemand am Wochenende diesen Weg bergab runterdonnert. Aber außerhalb von Stoßzeiten und bergauf ist die einzige Interaktion mit Fußgängern Ermunterung und Erstaunen darüber, dass sich jemand dort hochquält.




 Endlich mal wieder ein Betrag zum eigentlichen Thema, das da heißt
*!!! 7-GB Verbot/gesperrt !!!*

Und nicht HCM (liegt nicht einmal im 7G), Bio-Biker*innen vs. E-Mofa-Fahrer*innen, Powermeter, Strava, ...


----------



## Trekki (6. Juli 2020)

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem Wegeplan



Die beiden als nicht zulässig bezeichneten Wege sind hier als "öffentliche Strassen" bezeichnet und blau markiert. Von daher verstehe ich nicht, warum die mit dem Rad nicht benutzt werden dürfen.

Legende aus dem Wegeplan


----------



## davez (6. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem Wegeplan
> Anhang anzeigen 1078420
> Die beiden als nicht zulässig bezeichneten Wege sind hier als "öffentliche Strassen" bezeichnet und blau markiert. Von daher verstehe ich nicht, warum die mit dem Rad nicht benutzt werden dürfen.
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich geht es nur um den letzten Teil zum Drachenfels. Wenn man also parallel zur Bahn nach oben fährt und an der Drachenburg nicht links abbiegt sondern gerade aus weiter fahren würde (dann käme man an dem äußersten Aussichtspunkt raus). Der untere Teil parallel zur Bahn wird in der Tat von Autos befahren, weswegen ein Fahrverbot für Räder unlogisch erscheint.


----------



## limes11 (6. Juli 2020)

"Wahrscheinlich geht es nur um den letzten Teil zum Drachenfels."

Nein. Von ganz unten, ab Talstation Zahnradbahn ist der Weg für Fahrräder gesperrt, dort ist kein gelbes Dreieck. Sonst hätte ich nicht mit dem Ordnungsdienst kämpfen müssen. Das letzte gerade wiedereröffnete Stück Eselsweg zwischen Schloss und Plateau ist natürlich auch gesperrt. 
Bis zum großen Parkplatz Oberweingartenweg dürfen Fahrräder fahren, ebenso Autos. Danach das Stück, was am Schwimmbad entlangführt, ist für Fahrräder und Autos gesperrt (Ausnahme: Lieferverkehr)
Diese Änderungen des Wegeplans sind nachträglich umgesetzt worden, vielleicht/vermutlich im Zusammenhang mit den anderen Änderungen in Königswinter. Da wurde in den letzten Jahren ja so einiges an Einbahnstraßen eingeführt. Nicht alles ist dabei ganz logisch. Die Online-Karte des Wegeplans und die Aushänge im Siebengebirge wurden nie erneuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (7. Juli 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Die Online-Karte des Wegeplans und die Aushänge im Siebengebirge wurden nie erneuert.


Alleine dadurch ist das ganze eh rechtlich fragwürdig.


----------



## sibu (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mir noch mal die Verordnung durchgelesen: Maßgeblich ist der Wegeplan und die Verlängerung des Oberweingartenwegs wäre auch oberhalb des Schwimmbades erlaubt. Aber auf den öffentlichen Wegen kann die Stadt natürlich zusätzlich Verbotsschilder gemäß der Straßenverkehrsordnung aufstellen. Die sind im Wegeplan natürlich nicht drin.


----------



## Black-Under (7. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Aber auf den öffentlichen Wegen kann die Stadt natürlich zusätzlich Verbotsschilder gemäß der Straßenverkehrsordnung aufstellen. Die sind im Wegeplan natürlich nicht drin.


Dass kann sie generell.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. Juli 2020)

Kleiner Quiz: Wer findet den Wegeplan im Internet (pdf-Download) ?
Was muss ich in meine Suchmaschine für Keywords eingeben ?


----------



## limes11 (7. Juli 2020)

Bedeutet dies, dass man beim Befahren einer dieser Wege mit dem Rad nicht die üblichen 55 Euro (oder gar 110 bei Vorsatz) für die Verletzung des Wegerechts im Naturschutzgebiet zahlt, sondern lediglich 15 Euro wegen Nichtbeachtung des Verkehrszeichen 250 (Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art)? Wohlgemerkt an die Stadt Königswinter und nicht an den Kreis. 

Wegeplan gibt es z.B. hier:



			https://www.siebengebirge.com/downloads/reitwege_siebengebirge.pdf
		


Viele aber nicht alle der für Fahrräder gesperrten Wege im 7Gebirge wurden mittlerweile auch auf openstreetmap so markiert (einige davon von mir). Schadet nicht, da auch mal zu schauen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. Juli 2020)

Super Dateiname: *reitwege*_siebengebirge.pdf

Da klickt auch jede(r) MTBler*in gleich drauf


----------



## Geplagter (7. Juli 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Super Dateiname: *reitwege*_siebengebirge.pdf
> 
> Da klickt auch jede(r) MTBler*in gleich drauf


Das war auch mein Gedanke. Man könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass dieser mittlerweile noch nicht mal mehr aktuelle Plan vor dem Zugriff von außen geschützt werden soll.


----------



## sibu (7. Juli 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Kleiner Quiz: Wer findet den Wegeplan im Internet (pdf-Download) ?
> Was muss ich in meine Suchmaschine für Keywords eingeben ?


Suche mal nach "Naturschutzverordnung Siebengebirge", denn der Wegeplan ist Teil derselben, und du wirst die Übersicht finden: Unter Königswinter sind die alte Verordnung und die letzte Änderung inklusive Wegeplan. 

Und weil es so nahe ist: Auch der Ennert hat einen Landschaftsplan. 

Die Verorndung zum Ennert stammt aus dem Jahr 2003, die zum Siebengebirge aus 2005 und laufen jeweils nach 20 Jahren aus. Es steht also bald die Verlängerung (mit Bürgerbeteiligung?) an.


----------



## dopero (7. Juli 2020)

Man muss aber erst mal auf die Idee kommen nach einer Naturschutzordnung im Zusammenhang mit dem Siebengebirge zu suchen. Sogar auf offiziellen Seiten (z.B. https://www.naturpark7gebirge.de) wird immer nur vom Naturpark gesprochen. Maximal kann man ein paar wenige Stellen finden, wo darauf hingewiesen wird das es einen gewissen Anteil von Naturschutzgebieten im Naturpark gibt. Ich habe keine einzige Erwähnung oder Hinweis auf die Verordnung selbst gefunden.
Lediglich in den FAQ wir dann erwähnt Radfahrer sollten nur die gelben Wege benutzen dürfen. Ohne weitere Erklärung oder Karte.
Korrektur, da beim zufälligen klicken gefunden: https://www.naturpark7gebirge.de/de...dfahren-im-naturpark-siebengebirge/index.html
Da gibt es eine PDF Karte vom Tourismus Siebengebirge mit den erlaubten Radwegen. Intelligent das diese in der Karte lila und rot markiert sind.


----------



## Trekki (7. Juli 2020)

Die zuständige Verwaltung und DIMB IG Rhein/Sieg hatten im Herbst 2019 vereinbart, dass wir im Frühjahr (also 2020) eine Informationsveranstaltung machen. Ziel: Aufklärung über die jeweiligen Ziele. Leider ist zum Start der Planung die Corona-Pandemie dazwischen gekommen, dies hat den Start verhindert. Die Unsicherheit über die möglichen Veranstaltungen war halt sehr groß.
Gerade in den letzten Beiträgen hier ist klar geworden, wie viel Unsicherheit bezogen auf unseren Sport und unsere Freizeitgestaltung im 7GB besteht. Die Aufklärung ist immernoch - wahrscheinlich dringender als damals zu erkennen - notwendig.

Daher werde ich dies wieder anstoßen, wird aber etwas Vorlauf benötigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Da gibt es eine PDF Karte vom Tourismus Siebengebirge mit den erlaubten Radwegen. Intelligent das diese in der Karte lila und rot markiert sind.


Nette Karte ;-)

Auf der netten Karte ist sehr schön zu sehen, was wir oben gerade über den Eselsweg diskutiert haben: beide "öffentlichen Strassen" sind dort als erlaubte Radwege markiert. Diese Unklarheit ist wohl auch der Grund, warum @limes11 nur verwarnt und nicht abkassiert wurde.


----------



## RoDeBo (7. Juli 2020)

...dann bleibt wohl die Frage, warum man auf einer erlaubten Straße verwarnt wird???


----------



## sibu (7. Juli 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...dann bleibt wohl die Frage, warum man auf einer erlaubten Straße verwarnt wird???


Ich vermute mal, dass an der "öffentlichen Straße" das Verkehrschild mit dem roten Rand und der weißen Mitte steht. Das bedeutet, dass die Naturschutzverordnung das Fahren mit dem Rad auf Grund des Wegeplans dort nicht verbietet, die Straßenverkehrsordnung dann aber doch. Deutsche Gründlichkeit.


----------



## limes11 (7. Juli 2020)

Es ist genau wie Sibu schreibt: Jeder dieser Wege ist zum Teil oder komplett mit einem VZ 250 für Fahrzeuge gesperrt, wobei es für Anwohner/Lieferverkehr Ausnahmen gibt, nicht aber für Fahrräder. Es gibt dort rote Dreiecke, aber keine gelben. Zumindest für die Straße "An der Helte" (der blaue Schlenker im Südwesten auf dem hochgeladenen Bild von Trekki) ist dies schon lange der Fall, der Pfahl, an dem das Schild hängt, ist stark angerostet und sieht aus, als fiele er beim nächsten Sturm um.

Bei einer "öffentlichen Straße" ist es noch nachvollziehbar zu erwarten, dass Verkehrsteilnehmer auf Verkehrsschilder achten. Auf der Karte, die überall im Siebengebirge hängt, ist es noch schlimmer. Dort erscheint in der Legende für diese Wege: "Gemeinde-, Kreis-, Landesstraße (Wandern und Fahrradfahren zulässig)" Dass Leute dann dort auch fahren ohne nach gelben Dreiecken Ausschau zu halten, ist irgendwo verständlich.

Die Herren des Ordnungsdiensts erwähnten bei dem Zusammentreffen die Diskrepanz zwischen Ausschilderung vor Ort und Markierung auf der Karte nicht. Und ich kannte sie zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. Nachdem ich die Problematik mit den Karten begriffen hatte, schrieb ich dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis eine Email, da kam nichts zurück. Bin auch in Königswinter zur Stadtverwaltung gegangen und wollte deren Meinung dazu hören. Das Interesse dort war aber sehr gering. "Kontrollen? Das machen die vom Kreis, damit haben wir nichts zu tun."


----------



## Trekki (7. Juli 2020)

Der Weg hoch zum Einkehrhäuschen ist mit dem gleichen Schild dekoriert. Zusätzlich ist dort noch ein Hinweis auf das Radwegenetz. Siehe auch mein Post vom 19.11.2019

Standort: an der Weggabelung von der L331 zum Petersberg bzw. Einkehrhäuschen. Vor 2 Wochen stand das Schild noch da.


----------



## sibu (7. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der Weg hoch zum Einkehrhäuschen ist mit dem gleichen Schild dekoriert. Zusätzlich ist dort noch ein Hinweis auf das Radwegenetz. Siehe auch mein Post vom 19.11.2019
> 
> Standort: an der Weggabelung von der L331 zum Petersberg bzw. Einkehrhäuschen. Vor 2 Wochen stand das Schild noch da.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1078884


Das steht auch so an der Straße zur Löwenburg (schon länger). Damit ist zum einen klar, dass es keine öffentliche Straße ist, im Gegensatz zur Helte oder Oberweingartenweg. Das Schild ist also keine behördliche Anordnung. Da der VVS am Wegeplan aktiv beteiligt war, interpretiere ich das mal so, dass er Radfahren genehmigt.


----------



## dopero (8. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Damit ist zum einen klar, dass es keine öffentliche Straße ist, ...


Alles worauf öffentlicher Verkehr (auch Fußgänger gehören dazu) stattfindet, gilt als öffentliche Verkehrsfläche. Nur bei wirksamen Absperrmaßnahmen (Zaun, Tor, Schrankenanlage) ist es nicht mehr öffentlich.


----------



## sibu (8. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Alles worauf öffentlicher Verkehr (auch Fußgänger gehören dazu) stattfindet, gilt als öffentliche Verkehrsfläche. Nur bei wirksamen Absperrmaßnahmen (Zaun, Tor, Schrankenanlage) ist es nicht mehr öffentlich.


Die Schranke ist an der Zufahrt zum Löwenburger Hof vorhanden, ebenso wie an der anderen Seite der Margarethenhöhe unterhalb des Ölbergs (das wäre der "obere Ausgang" vom Einkehrhaus kommend). Beim Abzweig von der L331 zum Einkehrhaus  bin ich mir nur sicher, dass die Zufahrt zum Petersberg eine Schranke hat. Dort wird am Wochenende auch die Parkgebühr für den Petersberg kassiert.

Edit: @Trekki Ist auf deinem Bild im Hintergrund an der Mauer eine geöffnete Schranke zu erkennen?


----------



## Manfred (8. Juli 2020)

Wo anders klappt die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Gemeinde, Förster und regionalen MTBiker.
An der Mosel (Mehring) haben sich die drei Gruppen erfolgreich zusammen getan, MTB Steecken erarbeitet und ausgeschildert.
Jeder konnte seine Interessen einbringen.
Meist extra breite Singletrails (4 Meter) oder Straßen wurden ausgewählt, damit Wanderer und MTBiker nicht zunah kommen. So werden die MTBiker vor Wanderer geschützt. Die Wege wurden so gewählt, damit keine Forstschäden angerichtet werden können und die lokalen Haustrails der reginalen MTBiker geschützt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (8. Juli 2020)

Manfred schrieb:


> Wo anders klappt die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Gemeinde, Förster und regionalen MTBiker.
> (...)


Gemeinden und Förster sind hier gesprächsbereit, aber der Naturpark/Naturschutzgebiet machen vieles schwierig. Ein Nicht-MTB-Beispiel: Ein Bürgerverein im Siebengebirge besitzt seit Jahrzehnten eine Schutzhütte (keine Grillhütte) am Waldrand. Die ist vor einigen Jahren abgebrannt. Der damalige Träger des Naturparks hat den 1:1-Neubau verboten. Erst ein gemeinsamer Einsatz von Verein, Stadt, Landtagsabgeordneten und Petitionsausschuss haben das Verbot kippen können.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (8. Juli 2020)

Habe heute mitbekommen, dass auch Reiter und damit eine weitere Gruppe Ihre Probleme im Siebengebirge haben. Deren Reitwege sind wohl vernünftig ausgeschildert und auch ausreichend. Zudem können diese teilweise auch auf Wege ausweichen. Diese haben jedoch das Problem, dass deren Reitwege von Bikern und Fußgängern genutzt werden. Zudem dann die Problematik mit frei laufenden, schlecht erzogenen und außer Kontrolle geratenen Hunden. Die Situation war wohl schon immer nicht einfach gewesen, soll aber auch schon vor Corona und seitdem erst recht noch schlimmer geworden sein. Diese Gruppe steht auch im Kontakt mit dem Kreis und anderen Beteiligten. Das ganze lässt sich nur mit einem ganzheitlichen Konzept regeln.

Was die Ausläufer des 7GB betrifft, angeblich soll im Bereich Ennert/Pützchen/Mühlenbach ggf. Wald für Bauland weichen. Info ist allerdings verlässlich.


----------



## Trekki (8. Juli 2020)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Diese haben jedoch das Problem, dass deren Reitwege von Bikern und Fußgängern genutzt werden.


Meine Meinung hierzu (damit meine ich nicht speziell die Reitwege): alle Wege sollten gemeinsam genutzt werden. Evt. gibt es ja einen Grund, warum Reiter ein eigenes Netz benötigen, dieser Grund ist mir aber nicht bekannt.



MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Zudem dann die Problematik mit frei laufenden, schlecht erzogenen und außer Kontrolle geratenen Hunden.


ersetze "und" mit "oder"  

Kannst Du mir - gerne per PN - Kontakt zu Reitern geben? Aus der Sicht der  DIMB bin ich sehr an einem guten Verhältnis zu den Reitern interessiert.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (8. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... warum Reiter ein eigenes Netz benötigen, dieser Grund ist mir aber nicht bekannt.



Befestigte Waldwege (Waldautobahn) finden Pferde nicht so toll. Unbefestigte Wege gehen bei dem Gewicht von Pferden sehr schnell kaputt. Deshalb gibt es ja die speziellen Reitwege.


----------



## limes11 (8. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Edit: @Trekki Ist auf deinem Bild im Hintergrund an der Mauer eine geöffnete Schranke zu erkennen?



Da ist eine Schranke, die ich noch nie verschlossen gesehen habe. Davon gibt es etliche im Siebengebirge. 
Die Schilder auf Trekkis Bild sehen natürlich etwas dämlich aus, allerdings nur, weil man die Straße nicht komplett sieht. Entscheidend für Radfahrer ist das gelbe Dreieck, dass sich auf der anderen Straßenseite am Pfahl des dreieckigen Naturschutzgebietschilds befindet. Eben dieses Dreieck fehlt an den Wegen am Drachenfels. Öffentlicher Verkehrsraum ist der Rosenauer Weg, aber keine öffentliche Straße.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, ich muss die Mutti demnächst mal zur Augenklinik nach Bad Godesberg bringen, dann hab ich da 3-4h Aufenthalt. Da hab ich mir mal den Wegeplan angeschaut und mir eine "absolut Legal" Tour zusammen geklickt. Bin mal gespannt was das kann. Quasi Test ob "Auswärtiger" damit zurecht kommt und ob das was zu bieten hat. Ist unter der Woche rechne daher mit wenig Wanderer. Ist aber wie gesagt auch alles nur auf *legalen* Wegen. Nehme daher vorsichtshalber mal dem Jeräwel Jerät


Nimm's hollandrad sollte reichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Und ich halte die berechneten Leistungswerte auf Strava für bullshit, weil sie weder Untergrund, noch Wetter, noch Wind, etc. berücksichtigt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1076175


Stimmt sind meist zu niedrig angesetzt


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da hier Alternativen zum Aufstieg auf den Drachenfels genannt werden: Sowohl parallel zur Zahnradbahn als auch am Friedhof/Schwimmbad (Oberweingartenweg) vorbei sind verboten. Der einzig legale Weg von Königswinter aus ist der Kutschenweg an der Hirschburg vorbei von der L331 aus. Ich wurde mal unter der Woche vormittags Höhe Reptilienzoo im Aufstieg von den beiden Freunden des Ordnungsdiensts angehalten (ohne Motor, d.h. ich war kaum schneller als die Fußgänger) und konnte gerade so einem Bußgeld entgehen. Tatsächlich wusste ich es zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. Ist auf den Karten, die überall stehen, falsch eingezeichnet, man muss auf die gelben Dreiecke achten.
> Natürlich ist es gefährlich, wenn jemand am Wochenende diesen Weg bergab runterdonnert. Aber außerhalb von Stoßzeiten und bergauf ist die einzige Interaktion mit Fußgängern Ermunterung und Erstaunen darüber, dass sich jemand dort hochquält.





Trekki schrieb:


> Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem Wegeplan
> Anhang anzeigen 1078420
> Die beiden als nicht zulässig bezeichneten Wege sind hier als "öffentliche Strassen" bezeichnet und blau markiert. Von daher verstehe ich nicht, warum die mit dem Rad nicht benutzt werden dürfen.
> 
> ...





limes11 schrieb:


> "Wahrscheinlich geht es nur um den letzten Teil zum Drachenfels."
> 
> Nein. Von ganz unten, ab Talstation Zahnradbahn ist der Weg für Fahrräder gesperrt, dort ist kein gelbes Dreieck. Sonst hätte ich nicht mit dem Ordnungsdienst kämpfen müssen. Das letzte gerade wiedereröffnete Stück Eselsweg zwischen Schloss und Plateau ist natürlich auch gesperrt.
> Bis zum großen Parkplatz Oberweingartenweg dürfen Fahrräder fahren, ebenso Autos. Danach das Stück, was am Schwimmbad entlangführt, ist für Fahrräder und Autos gesperrt (Ausnahme: Lieferverkehr)
> Diese Änderungen des Wegeplans sind nachträglich umgesetzt worden, vielleicht/vermutlich im Zusammenhang mit den anderen Änderungen in Königswinter. Da wurde in den letzten Jahren ja so einiges an Einbahnstraßen eingeführt. Nicht alles ist dabei ganz logisch. Die Online-Karte des Wegeplans und die Aushänge im Siebengebirge wurden nie erneuert.





Black-Under schrieb:


> Alleine dadurch ist das ganze eh rechtlich fragwürdig.


Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind die Wege, auf denen die Ranger verwarnen wollten, in allen Veröffentlichungen auch auf Naturpark7gebirge als Radwege angegeben, wo wenn nicht auf diesen offiziellen stellen soll man sich noch informieren? 

Ich schaue wenn ich nach solchn Veröffentlichungen geplant habe sicher nicht auch noch nach irgendwelchen gelben pfeilchen, das würde ich  mit privat Rechtschutz im Rücken glatt auf den Rechtsweg ankommen lassen! Das PDF ist auf dem Handy abgespeichert und wird im Zweifel rausgekramt!


----------



## zett78 (10. Juli 2020)

jetzt geht es in Siegburg auch los








						Waldschäden in Siegburg: Mountainbiker bauen illegale Strecken im Kaldauer Wald
					

Schon seit Jahren beobachten Waldbesitzer die zunehmende Anzahl an illegal angelegten Mountainbike-Strecken im Kaldauer Wald. Die Grundstückseigentümer kritisieren, dass die Behörden untätig seien.




					ga.de
				



Dort sieht es aber auch wirklich nicht schön aus, da wird sehr viel und oft gebaut.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> jetzt geht es in Siegburg auch los
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha Waldbesitzer aus Ostwestfahlen.  
Wegen dem Trail so einen Aufriss zu machen ist aber schon extrem übertrieben. Der ändert sich jedes Jahr Strecken die man vor zwei Jahren noch fahren konnte sind schon wieder zugewachsen. Bäume sind deswegen auch noch keine umgefallen.
Wo soll bitte dieser Chancentisch gewesen sein. Das ist nichts anderes als Stimmungsmache.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2020)

Ich hab die Lösung ! Das mir das nicht vorher eingefallen ist !!!!

Wir machen es wie alle anderen ... wir bauen uns eine Lobby bei den entsprechenden Verwaltungsorganen auf ... und wie machen das die anderen ? Na Logo mit ???, frei nach dem Motto: wer jod schmiert der jod fiert !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

Sorry ist doch egal wo einer herkommt und wo was besitzt.
Und wenn das Bild mit dem Bauwerk wie aus einem Römerfilm stimmt, kann ich nur sagen, man muss sich bei der Fullfacebuddelbaufraktion echt über nichts mehr wundern.  Die sind ja fast noch schlimmer als die eMofafahrer


----------



## Geplagter (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Aha Waldbesitzer aus Ostwestfahlen.
> Wegen dem Trail so einen Aufriss zu machen ist aber schon extrem übertrieben. Der ändert sich jedes Jahr Strecken die man vor zwei Jahren noch fahren konnte sind schon wieder zugewachsen. Bäume sind deswegen auch noch keine umgefallen.
> Wo soll bitte dieser Chancentisch gewesen sein. Das ist nichts anderes als Stimmungsmache.


Der Artikel ist in meinen Augen alles andere als Stimmungsmache und zeigt sachlich die Probleme auf, die ein Waldbesitzer hat, wenn auf seinem Grund und Boden illegal gebaut wird. Dir ist schon klar, dass der Waldbesitzer dafür haften muss, wenn da irgend etwas passiert? Im übrigen entstehen ihm Kosten für die angeordnete Entfernung der Bauten. Ich frage mich ständig, wie unreflektiert man sein muss, um vor solchen Hintergründen zu relativieren und zu bagatellisieren. Das aber scheint ein Phänomen unserer Zeit zu sein. Jeder denkt ausschließlich an die eigene Belange.


----------



## baconcookie (10. Juli 2020)

Respekt für den Bau des Northshore elements ? aber sowas ist halt einfach zu übertrieben

im Artikel:

Rund 104 Kilometer Radwege stehen den Bikern im Siebengebirge zur Verfügung. Trotzdem werden illegale Trails genutzt.

die Radwege sind halt für viele Mountainbiker so interessant wie eine 400m Tartanbahn für einen Trialrunner.  ?


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist in meinen Augen alles andere als Stimmungsmache und zeigt sachlich die Probleme auf, die ein Waldbesitzer hat, wenn auf seinem Grund und Boden illegal gebaut wird. Dir ist schon klar, dass der Waldbesitzer dafür haften muss, wenn da irgend etwas passiert? Im übrigen entstehen ihm Kosten für die angeordnete Entfernung der Bauten. Ich frage mich ständig, wie unreflektiert man sein muss, um vor solchen Hintergründen zu relativieren und zu bagatellisieren. Das aber scheint ein Phänomen unserer Zeit zu sein. Jeder denkt ausschließlich an die eigene Belange.


Zu der Haftung gibt es mehrere Artikel die das nicht so eindeutig sehen. Das wird gerne vorgeschoben. Genau wie die Schäden an Bäumen und Wurzeln....etc.-p.p.

Ob das Bauwerk in dem Bild wirklich in Kaldauen stand wage ich zu bezweifeln ich bin da öfter unterwegs und nehme beim Rückweg diesen Trail mit. So wild ist der gar nicht. 

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn da wieder jemand ein Bild ausgegraben hat welches wo anders her stammt.


----------



## Trekki (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist in meinen Augen alles andere als Stimmungsmache und zeigt sachlich die Probleme auf, die ein Waldbesitzer hat, wenn auf seinem Grund und Boden illegal gebaut wird


Die Waldbesitzer haben Probleme mit den Buddlern, der Artikel macht Stimmung gegen MTBler.

Zwischen denen gibt es sicherlich eine Überschneidung, mehr aber nicht.
Ich vermute Linkshänder unter den Buddlern, warum auch nicht gegen die Stimmung machen? 

Mein Fazit von dem Artikel : heftige Stimmungsmache und geht nicht auf die Geschädigten ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juli 2020)

Also ich finde das schon heftig, wie hier Mountainbiker kriminalisiert werden. Das erinnert mich stark an den früherern Umgang mit Skateboardfahrern.

Die Erbauer sind damals auf die Stadt zugegangen und wollten eine legale Lösung erreichen. Seitens der Stadt ist da außer ein paar warmer Worte und heißer Luft nicht viel zurück gekommen, sodass das ganze Projekt irgendwann im Sande verlaufen ist.

Das die Waldeigentümer von einer öffentlichen Behörde erwarten, dass ihr Privateigentum geschützt wird ist für mich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Für den ordnungsgemäßen Zustand seines Eigentums ist man nun mal selber verantwortlich. Und wenn man dann etwas weiter weg wohnt, ist der damit verbundene Aufwand nun mal was größer. Was jetzt keine Rechtfertigung für den Bau sein soll. Aber das lässt eine doch schon erahnen, welches Selbstbild solche Leute haben müssen. Im übrigen gibt es auch andere Waldbesitzer, die mit dem Thema etwas pragmatischer umgehen.
Wenn unser Sohn Besuch von einem Freund hat und der bei uns vom Baum fällt, muss ich dafür auch haften. Nur deckt sowas in der Regel die Haftpflicht ab.

Das Theam Haftung und Naturschutz sind alles Themen für die man eine Lösung finden kann... man muss es nur wollen. Und ich glaube das ist das eigentliche Problem. Die ganzen Bauaktivitäten (ob man das jetzt gut oder schlecht heißen mag, sei mal dahin gestellt) sind doch das Ergebnis von jahrelanger Ignoranz und Kurzsichtichkeit der öffentlichen Stellen. Wäre ja nicht so, dass das ganze von heut auf morgen enstanden ist. Die jetztige Situation ist halt eine Entwicklung der letzten 10 Jahre.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

"Nur einen Monat später sieht es auf dem Grundstück schon wieder so aus – schlimmer noch! Ein neuer, noch breiterer Parcours war angelegt worden, eines der beiden Hinweisschilder verschwunden. "

Das hier z.B. kann ich nicht bestätigen. Es sei denn die reden von einer ganz anderen Stelle, würde mich aber wundern wenn ich den nicht kenne. 

Ich kenne hier übrigens einen Waldbesitzer dem das alles Hupe ist und nur den Kommentar abgelassen hat, legt euch aber nicht auf die Fr....se. Er hat eben alles erlaubt nur extreme Bauten verneint. Das funktioniert wunderbar die Kids haben ihren Spaß.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wenn unser Sohn Besuch von einem Freund hat und der bei uns vom Baum fällt, muss ich dafür auch haften. Nur deckt sowas in der Regel die Haftpflicht ab.



Warum solltest du dafür haften? Jeder auch Kinder haften erstmal für sich selber.

Im übrigen versprechen die Lokalpolitiker seit 2006 für eine legale Möglichkeit zu sorgen.
Das ist wie bei uns im Ort dort wurde ein Bolzplatz wegen Lärmbelästigung geschlossen, die Lokal Politiker wollten den auch legalisieren. Passiert ist nichts. Der damalige Hauptkläger ist mittlerweile verstorben. (er gabe damals sogar zu selber als Jungendlicher auf dem Bolzplatz gespielt zu haben) Geändert hat sich nichts.


----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Warum solltest du dafür haften? Jeder auch Kinder haften erstmal für sich selber.


Meines Wissens geht die Aufsichtsplicht dann auf mich über und dem nach auch die Haftung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Jeder denkt ausschließlich an die eigene Belange.



Genau deswegen wird es immer schlimmer statt besser.
Es wird immer mehr verbote geben egal wer sich dagegen stemmt weil es mittlerweile zu viele Honks gibts


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Meines Wissens geht die Aufsichtsplicht dann auf mich über und dem nach auch die Haftung.


Nöö nur wenn du die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt. Das Alter der Kinder spielt auch noch eine Rolle.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

Jeder soll seine Meinung haben, seinen Sport ausüben wie er mag, auch wenn ich gerne gegen eMofas hetze    Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe ist wie hier immer wieder versucht wird illegales Buddeln auf fremden Besitz zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## dopero (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist in meinen Augen alles andere als Stimmungsmache und zeigt sachlich die Probleme auf, die ein Waldbesitzer hat, wenn auf seinem Grund und Boden illegal gebaut wird.


Ist es etwa keine Stimmungsmache wenn mehrmals im Text alle Mountainbiker pauschal beschuldigt werden?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Meines Wissens geht die Aufsichtsplicht dann auf mich über und dem nach auch die Haftung.



Gibt auch Urteile wo die Anzeigen abgewiesen wurden, da hatte sich ne Frau auf soner Strecke abgelegt und versucht zu klagen. Wurde abgewiesen weil das Hinderniss eindeutig zu sehen war. Ist glaub ich irgendwo auf der DIMB Seite verlinkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (10. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Waldbesitzer haben Probleme mit den Buddlern, der Artikel macht Stimmung gegen MTBler.
> 
> Zwischen denen gibt es sicherlich eine Überschneidung, mehr aber nicht.
> Ich vermute Linkshänder unter den Buddlern, warum auch nicht gegen die Stimmung machen?
> ...


Und die "Geschädigten" sind dann deiner Meinung nach die Mountainbiker im allgemeinen, oder wie muss ich deine Aussage verstehen?



spitfire4 schrieb:


> Jeder soll seine Meinung haben, seinen Sport ausüben wie er mag, auch wenn ich gerne gegen eMofas hetze    Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe ist wie hier immer wieder versucht wird illegales Buddeln auf fremden Besitz zu rechtfertigen.



Und das genau ist der Punkt. Mir erschließt sich nicht, wie u.a. ein Vertreter der DIMB hier öffentlich eine solche Position einnehmen kann. 



dopero schrieb:


> Ist es etwa keine Stimmungsmache wenn mehrmals im Text alle Mountainbiker pauschal beschuldigt werden?



Es geht um die Mountainbiker, welche illegal buddeln und bauen. Ich fühle mich durch den Artikel nicht angesprochen.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

Hier steht wann ein Waldbesitzer haftet:









						DStGB - Urteil des BGH zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht im Wald
					

„Eine Haftung des Waldbesitzers wegen Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht besteht grundsätzlich nicht für waldtypische Gefahren“, urteilten jetzt die …




					www.dstgb.de


----------



## baconcookie (10. Juli 2020)

wenn von Städten und Gemeinden halt mal Strecken mit Sprüngen, Northshores und Drops angelegt würden, dann hätten wir mit Sicherheit auch erheblich weniger buddler   
Das hätte nur Vorteile.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> wenn von Städten und Gemeinden halt mal Strecken mit Sprüngen, Northshores und Drops angelegt würden, dann hätten wir mit Sicherheit auch erheblich weniger buddler
> Das hätte nur Vorteile.


Nein niemals. Die Sprünge wären nicht hip genug, die Drops gelutscht, Northshores zu holzig etc.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

Der Waldbesitzer haftet also tatsächlich bei solchen Bauwerken da es Atypische Gefahren sind.

zu allem anderen hat auch hier der DIMB was geschrieben:https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Anmerkungen_zum_Grundsatz_auf_eigenen_Gefahr.pdf


----------



## sibu (10. Juli 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wenn unser Sohn Besuch von einem Freund hat und der bei uns vom Baum fällt, muss ich dafür auch haften. Nur deckt sowas in der Regel die Haftpflicht ab.


Es gibt viele Konstellationen, warum du in einem solchen Falle haften musst oder auch nicht. Lassen wir mal die Aufsichtspflicht und die (eventuell nicht vorhandene) Kletterkunst außen vor und bleiben beim Zustand des Baums, was mit den Verhältnissen im Wald vergleichbar ist: Wenn ein Baum von einem Privatgrundstück durch Astbruch einen Passanten schädigt, haftet der Grundbesitzer für den Schaden. Wenn jemand ohne dein Wissen in den Baum klettert, dann nicht. 

Im Wald ist es anders: Die bereits erwähnten waldtypischen Gefahren gehen nicht zu Lasten des Waldbesitzers. Ob die Bauten auf den Trails waldtypisch sind, ist eine interessante Frage. Wenn jemand die Rampen etc. nutzt und wegen baulichen Mängeln dabei zu Schaden kommt, kann er versuchen, auch die Erbauer (so man sie kennt), zur Verantwortung zu ziehen. Ob er Waldbesitzer eine Verantwortung hat, wenn er die Trails duldet, ist eine interessante Frage und hängt vom Einzelfall ab. Da gilt vermutlich der Spruch: Drei Juristen - fünf Meinungen. 

Eine etwas andere, aber ähnliche  Situation gab es auf der Erpeler Ley: Dort hatte der Besitzer einen Spielplatz angelegt, zu dem auch Kletterwege auf und zwischen den Bäumen gehörten. Es hing ein dickes Schild "Benutzung auf eigene Gefahrt, Eltern haften für ihre Kinder". Es kam natürlich, wie es kommen musste: Ein Kind ist mit Erlaubnis und unter Aufsicht der Eltern da rumglettert, runter gefallen und die Eltern haben gegen den Wirt geklagt, weil die Kletteranlage nicht normgerecht war.  Wie die Klage ausgegangen ist, ist mir nicht bekannt, aber der Wirt hat den Spielplatz komplett abgerissen.

Der Waldbesitzer darf die Bauten zumindest abreißen, wenn er möchte. Die Kosten, die dadurch entstehen, könnte der den Erbauern in Rechnung stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

Eben. Und das wird hier als Hetze gegen Mountainbiker abgetan. So nen Brille musst erstmal haben.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Und das genau ist der Punkt. Mir erschließt sich nicht, wie u.a. ein Vertreter der DIMB hier öffentlich eine solche Position einnehmen kann.



Finde ich auch sehr bedenklich


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Ob die Bauten auf den Trails waldtypisch sind, ist eine interessante Frage.


In dem Urteil wurde es ja recht konkret beschrieben, danach sind es Atypische Gefahren und der Waldi haftet.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Es geht um die Mountainbiker, welche illegal buddeln und bauen. Ich fühle mich durch den Artikel nicht angesprochen.



Na wenn die Überschrift nicht Hetze ist.   

"
Waldschäden in Siegburg
:
Mountainbiker fahren verbotene Wege durch Kaldauer Wald

"


----------



## Geplagter (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> In dem Urteil wurde es ja recht konkret beschrieben, danach sind es Atypische Gefahren und der Waldi haftet.


Und jetzt die große Preisfrage an dich: Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn man dich als verantwortlicher Besitzer in einem solchen Fall zur Haftung bringen würde? Ich glaube, ich kenne die Antwort....


----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na wenn die Überschrift nicht Hetze ist.
> 
> "
> Waldschäden in Siegburg
> ...


Auf die im Artikel gewählten Unterüberschriften sind demaßen übertrieben formuliert, dass ich für mich hier keine objektive Berichterstattung erkennen kann. Im Artikel kommen ja auch nur die Grundstückseigentümer zu Wort...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Und jetzt die große Preisfrage an dich: Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn man dich als verantwortlicher Besitzer in einem solchen Fall zur Haftung bringen würde? Ich glaube, ich kenne die Antwort....


Und die die am meisten rumnölen sind die die im Schadensfall als erstes schreien beträfe es sie.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

Noch ein Zitat aus dem Artikel:
"ebenfalls in Bonn gibt es Probleme mit Bikern und illegal angelegten Strecken. In den Naturschutzgebieten werden sowohl im *Ennert* als auch im *Kottenforst* Trails und Sprungschanzen errichtet.  "

Ich kenne alle Trails im Ennert einen mit Sprungchancen nicht. Einer ist eh vom Harvester verwüstet worden. 
Der Ennert ist mittlerweile eine Wüste, da regt sich keiner drüber auf. Alles wegen dem Borkenkäfer abgeholzt. Das Biologen aus Köln und Bonn der Meinung sind, dass die Abholzung in dem Ausmaß nicht nötig ist, interessiert auch keinen, Aber die bösen MTBler zerstören den Wald.

Tschuldigt Leute, aber da geht mir der Hut hoch und der Puls auf max.


----------



## Geplagter (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na wenn die Überschrift nicht Hetze ist.
> 
> "
> Waldschäden in Siegburg
> ...


Was bitte ist an der Nennung von klaren Fakten bitteschön Hetze?
Dass einem etwas nicht gefällt, ist noch lange keine Hetze.
"Die Wahrheit ist kein Mobbing."



BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Auf die im Artikel gewählten Unterüberschriften sind demaßen übertrieben formuliert, dass ich für mich hier keine objektive Berichterstattung erkennen kann. Im Artikel kommen ja auch nur die Grundstückseigentümer zu Wort...



Wie sollen denn auch die Erbauer zu Wort kommen, Sie können ja nicht ermittelt werden und bevorzugen den Untergrund. Wenn schon die Behörden sie nicht ermitteln können, soll das nun der GA übernehmen, oder wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Und jetzt die große Preisfrage an dich: Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn man dich als verantwortlicher Besitzer in einem solchen Fall zur Haftung bringen würde? Ich glaube, ich kenne die Antwort....


Ich würde das vor Gericht kären lassen oder meiner Versicherung melden.

Wenn ich ein Gewerbe anmelde benötige ich auch eine gewerbliche Haftpflichtversicherung. So etwas gehört dazu, das ist als Waldbesitzer nicht anders. Wenn ich mir so was nicht leisten kann muss ich das Risiko selber tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Es geht um die Mountainbiker, welche illegal buddeln und bauen. Ich fühle mich durch den Artikel nicht angesprochen.



Zähle ich mich übrigens auch zu. Ich fühle mich schon länger nicht mehr als Mountainbiker. Diese ganzen eMofas und Fullfacerampenbauer gehören für mich nicht mehr zudem Sport den ich über 25 Jahre ausübe.
Ich bin Naturpfadbergtourengeländeradselbertreter


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an der Nennung von klaren Fakten bitteschön Hetze?


Bist Du so borniert oder tust du nur so.


----------



## davez (10. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube man muss 2 Dinge unterscheiden. Die pauschale Hetze & Kriminalisierung gegenüber Mountainbikern - die ist für mich eindeutig in dem Artikel und das Bauen. 
Wie man das Teil verniedlichen kann als "buddeln" ist mir nicht ganz klar und die Reaktion des Waldbesitzers für mich auch nachvollziebar.
Was mich total annervt ist die Kriminalisierung der MTBler. Ich bin mehrfach die Woche im 7GB unterwegs. Fast alle Hunde, die mir begegnen sind nicht angeleint. Darüber verliert niemand ein Wort in der Öffentlichkeit. Die Zufahrt zum Drachenfels über die Hirschburg wird permanent von Ausflüglern mit dem KfZ befahren und die Autos parken dann am Wegesrand oder unterhalb des Drachenfels. Auch dazu gibt es keine Notiz in der Presse. Stattdessen stürzt man sich von Seiten des Forst, des Verschönerungsvereins und der Presse auf die Mountainbiker und kriminalisiert diese. 
Weil immer wieder von Aufforstung gesprochen wird. Ich habe noch an keiner (!) Stelle im 7GB eine systematische Aufforstung der gerodeten Flächen sehen können. Und ein signifikanter Teil der Obstbäume, die unterhalb der Löwenburg auf der Wiese angepflanzt worden sind, sind eingegangen. So viel zum Thema Waldpflege. Lieber pflegt man Vorurteile gegen die Mountainbiker


----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an der Nennung von klaren Fakten bitteschön Hetze?
> Dass einem etwas nicht gefällt, ist noch lange keine Hetze.
> "Die Wahrheit ist kein Mobbing."
> 
> ...


Zitat: "Viele Biker waren an dem Sonntag auf dem von den Fahrern „Gisela“ benannten Trail im Kaldauer Wald unterwegs..." Man hätte die Nutzer ja auch mal nach Ihrer Meinung fragen können.


----------



## Geplagter (10. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Zähle ich mich übrigens auch zu. Ich fühle mich schon länger nicht mehr als Mountainbiker. Diese ganzen eMofas und Fullfacerampenbauer gehören für mich nicht mehr zudem Sport den ich über 25 Jahre ausübe.
> Ich bin Naturpfadbergtourengeländeradselbertreter


Mir geht es im Prinzip zwar ähnlich, aber man muss zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass sich ein Sport weiterentwickelt und die jüngere Generation MTB völlig anders interpretiert. Damit habe ich kein Problem und in einem Bike-Park kann man seine Vorlieben fürs Ballern, Shredden und Springen ja durchaus ausleben. Auch ist es ok, wenn man sich mit Behörden, Waldbesitzern o.ä. darauf verständigt, dass im Wald etwas legal gebaut werden kann.
Was ich jedoch ablehne, ist das illegale Bauen und Buddeln, welches letztendlich alle Mountainbiker in Misskredit bringt, denn die breite Öffentlichkeit kann hier natürlich in der Regel nicht so trennscharf differenzieren. Wenn die Folgen dann Sperrungen sind, finde ich das natürlich bedenklich. Und genau das ist der Grund, weshalb ich zu dieser Thematik hier so deutlich Stellung beziehe. Ich möchte nämlich auch in Zukunft noch möglichst unbehelligt im Wald meine Runden drehen dürfen.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Weil immer wieder von Aufforstung gesprochen wird. Ich habe noch an keiner (!) Stelle im 7GB eine systematische Aufforstung der gerodeten Flächen sehen können. Und ein signifikanter Teil der Obstbäume, die unterhalb der Löwenburg auf der Wiese angepflanzt worden sind, sind eingegangen. So viel zum Thema Waldpflege. Lieber pflegt man Vorurteile gegen die Mountainbiker


Auch zu den Aussagen der Förster wir müssen den Wald verjüngen, regt sich keiner auf. Ein Wald muss nicht verjüngt werden. Das durchschnittliche Alter der Bäume in unseren Wäldern ist eh viel zu niedrig.


----------



## NiklasR (10. Juli 2020)

So.. um mal ein paar Fakten in den Raum zu werfen...:
-Besagtes Waldgrundstück liegt unmittelbar oberhalb von bebautem Gebiet, die ein oder anderen Anwohner haben sich in der Vergangenheit wohl eher über den Lärm beschwert

die "Aktivitäten" dort sind wohl schon locker 10 Jahre am laufen
die Bemühungen einiger MTBiker dies zu legalisieren sind schon mehrfach gescheitert, waren aber vorhanden!
Es handelt sich hier eher um einen "Spielplatz" am Waldrand als um Strecken im Wald
Es sind doch auffällig viele "Tourenfahrer", die nichts von gebauten Trails und nem Klappstapen im Wald halten, sich sowieso niemals nicht legal verhalten und wissen wie böse die heutige Jugend ist, dort zu beobachten.. wenn sie auf ihrer Wochenendrunde im Trupp dann als "Highlight" 2-3 mal drüber bügeln/eiern
Welcher Typus hat da wohl für die App-Einträge gesorgt??
Falsch, das ist das Wort was zu vielem passt, leider!


----------



## Geplagter (10. Juli 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Zitat: "Viele Biker waren an dem Sonntag auf dem von den Fahrern „Gisela“ benannten Trail im Kaldauer Wald unterwegs..." Man hätte die Nutzer ja auch mal nach Ihrer Meinung fragen können.


Da wurde sicher auch getan und in der Regel ist es dann ja so, dass die Biker dann einräumen, dass sie genau wissen, dass das was sie tun, illegal ist.


----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Zähle ich mich übrigens auch zu. Ich fühle mich schon länger nicht mehr als Mountainbiker. Diese ganzen eMofas und Fullfacerampenbauer gehören für mich nicht mehr zudem Sport den ich über 25 Jahre ausübe.
> Ich bin Naturpfadbergtourengeländeradselbertreter


Und genau diese Haltung ist der Grund, warum seitens der MTB-Gemeinde keine anständige Lobby aufgebaut werden kann.
Der Sport den ich seit ca. 20 Jahren ausübe, war früher mal offen und tollerant allen Arten des MTB-Sports gegenüber und nicht nur der eigenen. Aber das war wohl so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Da wurde sicher auch getan...





Geplagter schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an der Nennung von klaren Fakten bitteschön Hetze?
> Dass einem etwas nicht gefällt, ist noch lange keine Hetze.
> "Die Wahrheit ist kein Mobbing."



Das ist es aber Mutmaßung und hat nichts mit den von dir geforderten Anerkennung der Fakten zu tun.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Sorry ist doch egal wo einer herkommt und wo was besitzt.
> Und wenn das Bild mit dem Bauwerk wie aus einem Römerfilm stimmt, kann ich nur sagen, man muss sich bei der Fullfacebuddelbaufraktion echt über nichts mehr wundern.  Die sind ja fast noch schlimmer als die eMofafahrer



Schreib mir Mal ne PN, ich kenne zumindest einige Spots auch in örtlicher Nähe zur Gisela wo teilweise massiv gebaut wurde, diese sind aber nicht mehr in befahrbaren Zustand, kann mit also durchaus vorstellen daß dort solche bauten entstanden sind. 



Geplagter schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist in meinen Augen alles andere als Stimmungsmache und zeigt sachlich die Probleme auf, die ein Waldbesitzer hat, wenn auf seinem Grund und Boden illegal gebaut wird. Dir ist schon klar, dass der Waldbesitzer dafür haften muss, wenn da irgend etwas passiert? Im übrigen entstehen ihm Kosten für die angeordnete Entfernung der Bauten. Ich frage mich ständig, wie unreflektiert man sein muss, um vor solchen Hintergründen zu relativieren und zu bagatellisieren. Das aber scheint ein Phänomen unserer Zeit zu sein. Jeder denkt ausschließlich an die eigene Belange.



Würde es sich nur um ein paar Erdhügel handeln wäre das sicherlich nicht so ein Thema. Ich war länger schon nicht mehr an der Gisela, kann mich dort in in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft aber an massive bauten erinnern, wo 8ch Loch damals schon fragte ob das so in der Form sein muss, durch Corona war viel Zeit und manpower vorhanden ich möchte Garnicht wissen wie es dort nun ausschaut, zumal in der Nähe der Gisela in der Grube zuletzt wohl ein RTH Einsatz war ... 




Trekki schrieb:


> Die Waldbesitzer haben Probleme mit den Buddlern, der Artikel macht Stimmung gegen MTBler.
> 
> Zwischen denen gibt es sicherlich eine Überschneidung, mehr aber nicht.
> Ich vermute Linkshänder unter den Buddlern, warum auch nicht gegen die Stimmung machen?
> ...



Buddeln bzw Bauen ist und bleibt nun Mal ein No Go! Problem ist das da in der Öffentlichkeit alles über einen Kamm geschert wird. 



schraeg schrieb:


> Gibt auch Urteile wo die Anzeigen abgewiesen wurden, da hatte sich ne Frau auf soner Strecke abgelegt und versucht zu klagen. Wurde abgewiesen weil das Hinderniss eindeutig zu sehen war. Ist glaub ich irgendwo auf der DIMB Seite verlinkt



Prominentesten Beispiel ist da wohl der Fall in Nettersheim. Wo sich ein Biker an Ersosionsschutzbalken abgelegt hat, und die Stadt verklagt hat. Das er den gesperrten Trail illegal befahren hat war im der Verhandlung kein Thema. Diese Balken wurden als wegtypisch dargestellt und als frühzeitig zu sehen, damit war die Stadt raus! Aus Angst vor weiteren Fällen hat die Stadt die Balken aber schon vor der Verhandlung entfernen lassen...


----------



## Geplagter (10. Juli 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Und genau diese Haltung ist der Grund, warum seitens der MTB-Gemeinde keine anständige Lobby aufgebaut werden kann.
> Der Sport den ich seit ca. 20 Jahren ausübe, war früher mal offen und tollerant allen Arten des MTB-Sports gegenüber und nicht nur der eigenen. Aber das war wohl so...


Intoleranz ist zwar nie eine Lösung, dennoch kann ich verstehen, dass bestimmte Gruppen mittlerweile genervt sind, denn die Intoleranz gibt es auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch. Es gibt nämlich auch bei den Buddlern unbelehrbare.


----------



## sibu (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> In dem Urteil wurde es ja recht konkret beschrieben, danach sind es Atypische Gefahren und der Waldi haftet.


Im Urteil steht das nicht so explizit drin:
_Atypische Gefahren sind (...) Zustände, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er nicht mit ihnen rechnen muss. (...) Dazu können etwa (nicht waldtypische) Hindernisse, die einen Weg versperren, oder nicht gesicherte Holzstapel gehören_
Ein Trail, der Abseits der Wege in den Wald gebaut wird und erkennbar ist, gefährdet nur jemanden, der ihn absichtlich benutzt.  Da wird es sehr auf dein Einzelfall ankommen, ob der Benutzer, der Erbauer oder der Waldbesitzer haftet und zu welchen Anteil.  Das bereits erwähnte Urteil Nettersheim geht auch in die Richtung, obwohl das künstlich angelegte Hindernis auf einem Waldweg war.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Intoleranz ist zwar nie eine Lösung, dennoch kann ich verstehen, dass bestimmte Gruppen mittlerweile genervt sind, denn die Intoleranz gibt es auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch. Es gibt nämlich auch bei den Buddlern unbelehrbare.


Oh ja spricht man sie an wird man beschimpft... 

Wobei die Situation und die Entwicklung am Spot  in kaldauen sehr speziell ist. Vor Jahren wurde die Erbauer aufgefordert alles platt zu machen, im Ausgleich wurde ihnen von der Stadt ein alternatives Gelände in Aussicht gestellt. Dem ist man soweit ich weiß sogar nachgekommen und hat auch einige Zeit auf das neue Gelände gewartet, als absehbar wurde das die Stadt das eher aussitzen wollte, als sich wirklich zu kümmern und eine alternative anzubieten, wurde der Spot reaktiviert, und das zum Teil mit massiven hohen step-ups Und Sprüngen. 
Der Bedarf ist da! 

Wenn sich die Städte und Gemeinden in denen es eine aktive Szene gibt nicht um legale Möglichkeiten für die Jugendlichen kümmern werden sie das bauen niemals in den Griff bekommen. 

Ich bin definitiv nicht für das illegale bauen, kann die Jugend aber auch verstehen, die nicht die Möglichkeit hat ständig zum Bikepark zu fahren um ihren Sport ausüben zu können! Leider kennen die Jugendlichen aber kein Augenmaß! Da Gillt schneller höher weiter,  irgendwann wird der 2m dropp langweilig weil er keinen kick mehr bietet also muss ein 5m dropp her...


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Im Urteil steht das nicht so explizit drin:
> _Atypische Gefahren sind (...) Zustände, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er nicht mit ihnen rechnen muss. (...) Dazu können etwa (nicht waldtypische) Hindernisse, die einen Weg versperren, oder nicht gesicherte Holzstapel gehören_
> Ein Trail, der Abseits der Wege in den Wald gebaut wird und erkennbar ist, gefährdet nur jemanden, der ihn absichtlich benutzt.  Da wird es sehr auf dein Einzelfall ankommen, ob der Benutzer, der Erbauer oder der Waldbesitzer haftet und zu welchen Anteil.  Das bereits erwähnte Urteil Nettersheim geht auch in die Richtung, obwohl das künstlich angelegte Hindernis auf einem Waldweg war.



Hier ist das richtige Zitat ausm dem Link. Das ist schon ziemlich eindeutig dass auch Anlieger Sprungschanzen etc. darunter fallen.

"Atypische Gefahren sind immer dann anzunehmen, wenn der Waldbesitzer selbst oder ein Dritter Gefahrenquellen schafft, selbst einen besonderen Verkehr eröffnet, anzieht oder duldet oder gegen sonstige dem Schutz von Personen oder Sachen dienende Rechtsvorschriften verstößt. Selbstgeschaffene Gefahrenquellen sind z. B. Kinderspielplätze, Kunstbauten, Fanggruben, gefährliche Abgrabungen oder Parkplätze im Wald. "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Und genau diese Haltung ist der Grund, warum seitens der MTB-Gemeinde keine anständige Lobby aufgebaut werden kann.
> Der Sport den ich seit ca. 20 Jahren ausübe, war früher mal offen und tollerant allen Arten des MTB-Sports gegenüber und nicht nur der eigenen. Aber das war wohl so...


Das hat mit Toleranz gar nichts zu tun. Es ist für mich einfach nicht mehr der Sport der es mal war. Klar alles entwickelt sich und ich gehöre fast zu der Generation Opa bin also schon alt, senil und sturrköpfig   
Man wird aber über so einen breiten Bereich wo alle in einen Topf geschmissen werden niemals eine Lobby aufbauen können.  Vor allem nicht da es immer nur noch um höha schnella weita, Instagram, Strava etc. geht. 
Die Jugend wird doch schon dazu aufgefordert. Siehe Werbevideo neues LV 301 e. Da fährt doch keine mehr normal durch den Wald, geniesst die Ruhe, die Natur, erfreut sich an technischen Passagen die die Natur hergibt.  Das war früher für mich der Grund zum MTB zu gehen und immer noch der Grund warum ich heute immer noch fahre. 
Was die letzten Jahre gekommen ist erinnert mich eher an Motocross oder Offroadendurotouren und nicht an Radsport.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

Und jetzt plane ich für morgen wieder eine schöne Naturpfadbergtourengeländeradselbertreter-Tour und freue mich über das was uns die Natur morgen bietet.


----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Intoleranz ist zwar nie eine Lösung, dennoch kann ich verstehen, dass bestimmte Gruppen mittlerweile genervt sind, denn die Intoleranz gibt es auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch. Es gibt nämlich auch bei den Buddlern unbelehrbare.


Aber das ist doch eine Kindergartenargumentation /-verhalten. Nur weil sich eine Partei "falsch" verhält, kann man damit doch nicht das eingene "Fehlverhalten" rechtfertigen. Und mir geht es ja in erster Linie nicht um Toleranz zwsichen MTB'lern und anderen Waldnutzern, sonder um die Toleranz von MTB'lern untereinanger, egal wie man im Wald unterwegs ist. Immer diese Schuldzuweisungen an eBiker, Fullfacefahrer etc. Was soll sowas? Selber ist man natürlch immer der Saubermann... wers glaubt...

Idioten gibt es überall und das diese leider oft eine ganze Nutzergruppe in Verruf bruíngen, ist leider auch so. Aber deshalb pauschalisiere ich doch nicht.


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oh ja spricht man sie an wird man beschimpft...


Da habe ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Woran das liegt kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Auch zu den Aussagen der Förster wir müssen den Wald verjüngen, regt sich keiner auf. Ein Wald muss nicht verjüngt werden. Das durchschnittliche Alter der Bäume in unseren Wäldern ist eh viel zu niedrig.



Ich halte sowas auch immer gern als Argument hin, aber sollten wir erstmal nicht vor der eigenen Türe kehren bevor wir Anfangen auf andere zu zeigen ?



BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Und genau diese Haltung ist der Grund, warum seitens der MTB-Gemeinde keine anständige Lobby aufgebaut werden kann.
> Der Sport den ich seit ca. 20 Jahren ausübe, war früher mal offen und tollerant allen Arten des MTB-Sports gegenüber und nicht nur der eigenen. Aber das war wohl so...



Das sehe ich ein wenig diferenzierter. Der "illegale" Streckenbau macht es uns zunehmen ( eigentlich schon immer ) schwer einen Fuss in die Türe zu kriegen. Nicht die Ablehnung von einem z.B. CCler gegen einen DHler, das sind interne Gegebenheiten. Was die Ämter sehen ist das was draussen im Wald passiert. Und da sind die Schanzenbauer nicht gerade zuträglich.Da kann man schon verstehen das der ein oder andere seine Haltung gegen "die Buddler" verändert, erst recht wenn er auch drunter leidet. 

Nichtsdestotrotz zeigt die ganze Buddelei ja das es anscheinend eine riesigen Bedarf gibt. Weswegen man klar fordern muss einige dieser Strecken zu legalisieren. Das scheitert aber meist an Verantwortung übernehmen bzw. den kümmerern. Fahren wollen alle, beschweren tun sich auch alle, aber was in die Hand nehmen und legalisieren nur ganz wenige. "Illegalen" Streckenbau als gegeben hinnehmen geht aber auch nicht !
Es ist und bleibt eine endlosschleife ...


----------



## Geplagter (10. Juli 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch eine Kindergartenargumentation /-verhalten. Nur weil sich eine Partei "falsch" verhält, kann man damit doch nicht das eingene "Fehlverhalten" rechtfertigen. Und mir geht es ja in erster Linie nicht um Toleranz zwsichen MTB'lern und anderen Waldnutzern, sonder um die Toleranz von MTB'lern untereinanger, egal wie man im Wald unterwegs ist. Immer diese Schuldzuweisungen an eBiker, Fullfacefahrer etc. Was soll sowas? Selber ist man natürlch immer der Saubermann... wers glaubt...
> 
> Idioten gibt es überall und das diese leider oft eine ganze Nutzergruppe in Verruf bruíngen, ist leider auch so. Aber deshalb pauschalisiere ich doch nicht.
> 
> Da habe ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Woran das liegt kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen...


Wo bitte habe ich pauschalisiert? Ich habe nichts anderes gesagt als du, nur mit anderen Worten. Nämlich dass es auf beiden Seiten Idioten gibt und das ich verstehen kann, dass manche Leute deswegen genervt sind.


----------



## sibu (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Hier ist das richtige Zitat ausm dem Link. Das ist schon ziemlich eindeutig dass auch Anlieger Sprungschanzen etc. darunter fallen.
> 
> "Atypische Gefahren sind immer dann anzunehmen, wenn der Waldbesitzer selbst oder ein Dritter Gefahrenquellen schafft, selbst einen besonderen Verkehr eröffnet, anzieht oder duldet oder gegen sonstige dem Schutz von Personen oder Sachen dienende Rechtsvorschriften verstößt. Selbstgeschaffene Gefahrenquellen sind z. B. Kinderspielplätze, Kunstbauten, Fanggruben, gefährliche Abgrabungen oder Parkplätze im Wald. "


Den Link habe ich gelesen, aber der von dir kopierte Text ist nicht aus dem Urteil, sondern aus einer freien Interpretation des Deutschen Städte- und Gemeindebundes zu diesem Urteil. Die Interpretation hattest du oben ja schon als Urteil verlinkt. Hier hat man die Urteilsbegründung sehr stark durch die Brille des (Kommunal-)Waldbesitzers gelesen.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Das hat mit Toleranz gar nichts zu tun. Es ist für mich einfach nicht mehr der Sport der es mal war. Klar alles entwickelt sich und ich gehöre fast zu der Generation Opa bin also schon alt, senil und sturrköpfig
> Man wird aber über so einen breiten Bereich wo alle in einen Topf geschmissen werden niemals eine Lobby aufbauen können.  Vor allem nicht da es immer nur noch um höha schnella weita, Instagram, Strava etc. geht.
> Die Jugend wird doch schon dazu aufgefordert. Siehe Werbevideo neues LV 301 e. Da fährt doch keine mehr normal durch den Wald, geniesst die Ruhe, die Natur, erfreut sich an technischen Passagen die die Natur hergibt.  Das war früher für mich der Grund zum MTB zu gehen und immer noch der Grund warum ich heute immer noch fahre.
> Was die letzten Jahre gekommen ist erinnert mich eher an Motocross oder Offroadendurotouren und nicht an Radsport.


Ich  bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du in dem Alter der Kids heute solche Sachen bauen, das auch tun würdest.

Wir haben auch schon vor fast  40 Jahren im Wald Sprunghügel gebaut (ja so hießen die damals)
Kann mich auch noch daran erinnern wie ich mich aufs Maul gelegt habe auf sonem Dingen, nur meine Eltern haben eben nicht nach Schuldigen gesucht sondern da kam von meinem Vater nur der Kommentar "was machste auch son Scheiß" 
Das ist vielleicht das Problem, dass viele Eltern heute meinen irgendwer muss doch dafür haften, dass mein Kind sich auf die Nase gelegt hat.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Den Link habe ich gelesen, aber der von dir kopierte Text ist nicht aus dem Urteil, sondern aus einer freien Interpretation des Deutschen Städte- und Gemeindebundes zu diesem Urteil, die du oben ja schon verlinkt hattest.


Ok dann hier aus dem Urteil:

Atypische Gefahren sind alle nicht durch die Natur oder durch die Art der Bewirtschaftung mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig vorgegebenen Zustände, insbesondere vom Waldbesitzer geschaffene oder geduldete Gefahren, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er nicht mit ihnen rechnen muss (vgl. OLG Köln, aaO; OLG Düsseldorf, VersR 1998, 1166; NJW-RR 2008, 1247, 1248; OLG Hamm, NuR 2007, 845; OLG Karlsruhe, NuR 2011, 823, 824; LG Braunschweig, aaO S. 778; LG Tübingen, aaO S. 780; Gebhard, NuR 2008, 754, 758; Staudinger/Hager, aaO; Klose/Orf, aaO Rn. 50; Geigel/Wellner, aaO Rn. 95). Dazu können etwa (nicht waldtypische) Hindernisse, die einen Weg versperren, oder nicht gesicherte Holzstapel gehören (vgl. OLG Köln, aaO; OLG Koblenz, aaO; LG Tübingen, aaO S. 780; Gebhard, aaO; Klose/Orf, aaO Rn. 51).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich  bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du in dem Alter der Kids heute solche Sachen bauen, das auch tun würdest.
> 
> Wir haben auch schon vor fast  40 Jahren im Wald Sprunghügel gebaut (ja so hießen die damals)
> Kann mich auch noch daran erinnern wie ich mich aufs Maul gelegt habe auf sonem Dingen, nur meine Eltern haben eben nicht nach Schuldigen gesucht sondern da kam von meinem Vater nur der Kommentar "was machste auch son Scheiß"
> Das ist vielleicht das Problem, dass viele Eltern heute meinen irgendwer muss doch dafür haften, dass mein Kind sich auf die Nase gelegt hat.



Was in den USA die Waffen sind ist in Deutschland die Rechtschutzversicherung 
Jeder muss eine haben weil ja jemand klagen könnte. Und wennsde son scheiss hast ziehste halt auch schneller den Revolver


----------



## baconcookie (10. Juli 2020)

wenn man sich mit dem bike beim wissentlichen befahren von Gelände abseits eines Weges aufs maul legt ist man eigentlich immer selber schuld.

entweder war man zu schnell oder zu langsam
oder die fahrtechnik war nicht ausreichend
oder das Rad ungeeignet dafür oder irgendwas am Rad war nicht in ordnungsgemäßen zustand

und dann dafür jemand anderen haftbar machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Wo bitte habe ich pauschalisiert? Ich habe nichts anderes gesagt als du, nur mit anderen Worten. Nämlich dass es auf beiden Seiten Idioten gibt und das ich verstehen kann, dass manche Leute deswegen genervt sind.





BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Immer diese Schuldzuweisungen an eBiker, Fullfacefahrer etc. Was soll sowas? Selber ist man natürlch immer der Saubermann... wers glaubt.....


Das war jetzt nicht expliziet auf dich bezogen, sondern im Kontext "Toleranz".


----------



## sibu (10. Juli 2020)

Richtig, den Text hatte ich kopiert. Die meiner Meinung nach wichtigen Inhalten für selbst gebaute Trails abseites der Wege noch mal_ kursiv_:


Black-Under schrieb:


> Ok dann hier aus dem Urteil:
> 
> Atypische Gefahren sind alle nicht durch die Natur oder durch die Art der Bewirtschaftung mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig vorgegebenen Zustände, insbesondere vom Waldbesitzer geschaffene oder geduldete Gefahren,
> 
> ...



Auf einem Wanderweg muss ich nicht mit Anliegern und Sprungschanzen rechnen. Wenn die Strecke abseits im Wald liegt und die Hindernisse erkennbar sind, gehört schon eine Portion eigene Verantwortung dazu, wenn man dort zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Den Link habe ich gelesen, aber der von dir kopierte Text ist nicht aus dem Urteil, sondern aus einer freien Interpretation des Deutschen Städte- und Gemeindebundes zu diesem Urteil. Die Interpretation hattest du oben ja schon als Urteil verlinkt. Hier hat man die Urteilsbegründung sehr stark durch die Brille des (Kommunal-)Waldbesitzers gelesen.


Man muss noch dazu sagen, dass diese Interpretation, eben auch andere Urteile heranzieht, das nennt man dann geltendes Recht. Wenn solch eine Seite zu einer solchen Interpretation kommt, dann gehe ich schon davon aus, dass man sich daran orientieren kann.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

Hier mal ein neutraler Bericht:









						Verkehrssicherungspflicht: wie weit geht sie im Wald?
					

Bei der Generalversammlung des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes in der vergangenen Woche in Neu-Anspach befasste man sich schwerpunktmäßig mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht von Waldeigentümern. Zwei Tage zuvor fand zu dieser Thematik eine Presseveranstaltung auf dem von Erholungsuchenden stark...




					www.lw-heute.de
				




Ich denke wenn die Waldbesitzer generell wüßten, dass sie nicht haften müssen, wäre es vielen egal.
Denen ist halt Jahrzehntelang eingebleut worde ihr haftet für so etwas.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

Na ja. ...Die Freerider bauen oft mitten in den Berghang Sprungschanzen und schaffen so gefährliche Strecken, das ist illegal. Duldet der Waldeigentümer wissentlich diese Pässe, ohne etwas dagegen zu unternehmen, dann könnte ihm im Schadensfall sogar unterstellt werden, dass er diese Einrichtungen hätte auf Verkehrssicherheit überprüfen oder abbauen müssen....


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> wenn man sich mit dem bike beim wissentlichen befahren von Gelände abseits eines Weges aufs maul legt ist man eigentlich immer selber schuld.
> 
> entweder war man zu schnell oder zu langsam
> oder die fahrtechnik war nicht ausreichend
> ...



Zu kurz gedacht.

Wenn die Institution, die für die Folgekosten deiner Maulrestaurisierung aufkommen muss, einen Chance sieht, die Kosten von Dritten wiederzubekommen, wird sie es auch machen.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juli 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Was die letzten Jahre gekommen ist erinnert mich eher an Motocross oder Offroadendurotouren und nicht an Radsport.



Sich mit Hilfe eines getunten "Waschmaschinenmotors" durchs Gelände zu bewegen hat nichts mit einer anständigen Endurotour zu tun.


----------



## Edged (10. Juli 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sich mit Hilfe eines getunten "Waschmaschinenmotors" durchs Gelände zu bewegen hat nichts mit einer anständigen Endurotour zu tun.


Immerhin lassen sich mit 'nem Scheibenwischermotor xc-Touren fahren...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ok dann hier aus dem Urteil:
> 
> weil er nicht mit ihnen rechnen muss



Genau das ist der Punkt fahre ich eine gebaute Strecke und besichtige sie nicht vorher muss ich jederzeit mit einem Hinderniss rechnen das ich nicht fahren kann! Es ist also mein eigenes Risiko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt fahre ich eine gebaute Strecke und besichtige sie nicht vorher muss ich jederzeit mit einem Hinderniss rechnen das ich nicht fahren kann! Es ist also mein eigenes Risiko!


Eigentlich muss ich auf inoffiziellen Strecken immer mit allem rechnen.


----------



## baconcookie (10. Juli 2020)

abseits der offiziellen Wege fahren, illegale strecke nutzen, dann für doppeltes eigenes Fehlverhalten noch jemand anderen haftbar machen, genau mein humor


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sich mit Hilfe eines getunten "Waschmaschinenmotors" durchs Gelände zu bewegen hat nichts mit einer anständigen Endurotour zu tun.



Fahradatrappe mit Zierkurbel und Dekopedalen


----------



## sibu (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Man muss noch dazu sagen, dass diese Interpretation, eben auch andere Urteile heranzieht, das nennt man dann geltendes Recht. Wenn solch eine Seite zu einer solchen Interpretation kommt, dann gehe ich schon davon aus, dass man sich daran orientieren kann.


Von den anderen Urteile hat der Bundesgerichtshof eine ganze Reihe in der Begründung zitiert. Die Mittagspause habe ich genutzt, einige davon per Iuris & Co mal anzuschauen. Die meisten grenzen waldtypische Gefahren von atypischen Gefahren ab und betonen, dass die Waldbesitzer auch entlang stark genutzter Wanderwege und sogar öffentlicher Straßen keine besondere Sorgfaltspflicht in dem Bereich haben. Echte Urteile zu atypischen Gefahren habe ich nur drei gefunden: 1. Schranke auf dem Weg am Waldrand; 2. Treppe im Verlauf eines Wanderwegs (ähnlich zu Nideggen); 3. Geparkte Autos auf Rückeweg. In allen Fällen wurde der Waldbesitzer aus der Haftung genommen.

Zwei weitere Fälle sind erst nach dem BGH-Urteil verhandelt worden: 1. Draht über Weg gespannt 2. Nideggen (hier wurde das Hindernis als waldtypische Gefahr eingestuft). Im ersten Fall war nicht nur der Waldbesitzer der Beklagte und nur hier gab es Schadensersatz. Es gibt aber eine andere Gruppe von Urteilen, die zum Passus "Hindernisse, die einen Weg versperren" aus der Urteilsbegründung passen: Die nicht erkennbaren Drahtseile, Stolperfallen wie Stöcke und eingegrabene Nägel. Hier ist regelmäßig nicht der Waldbesitzer, sondern der "Erbauer" der Beklagte (sofern man ihn kriegen konnte). Daraus folgere ich, dass das geltende Recht das Maß für die Haftung des Waldbesitzers auch bei atypischen Gefahren sehr hoch anlegt und die Eigenverantwortung der Waldbenutzer einfordert. Das geltende Recht ist also sehr auf Seiten der Waldbesitzer und die Auslegung des Kommunalverbandes sehr zweifelhaft.

Das bedeutet aber auch, dass ein mit Erlaubnis angelegter Trail auch in der Verantwortung des Erbauers bzw. Betreibers der Strecke liegt und normale Waldbenutzer auf eine potentielle Gefährdung hingewiesen werden müssen - nicht zuletzt um den Waldbesitzer abzusichern.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Juli 2020)

Wieder mal typisch: Ein Artikel im GA und die verschiedenen Fraktionen der MTBler*innen gehen wieder aufeinander los. Da lachen sich die MTBler*innen-Feinde doch über uns kaputt.

Schon mal etwas von *Divide et impera* gehört ?


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Von den anderen Urteile hat der Bundesgerichtshof eine ganze Reihe in der Begründung zitiert. Die Mittagspause habe ich genutzt, einige davon per Iuris & Co mal anzuschauen. Die meisten grenzen waldtypische Gefahren von atypischen Gefahren ab und betonen, dass die Waldbesitzer auch entlang stark genutzter Wanderwege und sogar öffentlicher Straßen keine besondere Sorgfaltspflicht in dem Bereich haben. Echte Urteile zu atypischen Gefahren habe ich nur drei gefunden: 1. Schranke auf dem Weg am Waldrand; 2. Treppe im Verlauf eines Wanderwegs (ähnlich zu Nideggen); 3. Geparkte Autos auf Rückeweg. In allen Fällen wurde der Waldbesitzer aus der Haftung genommen.
> 
> Zwei weitere Fälle sind erst nach dem BGH-Urteil verhandelt worden: 1. Draht über Weg gespannt 2. Nideggen (hier wurde das Hindernis als waldtypische Gefahr eingestuft). Im ersten Fall war nicht nur der Waldbesitzer der Beklagte und nur hier gab es Schadensersatz. Es gibt aber eine andere Gruppe von Urteilen, die zum Passus "Hindernisse, die einen Weg versperren" aus der Urteilsbegründung passen: Die nicht erkennbaren Drahtseile, Stolperfallen wie Stöcke und eingegrabene Nägel. Hier ist regelmäßig nicht der Waldbesitzer, sondern der "Erbauer" der Beklagte (sofern man ihn kriegen konnte). Daraus folgere ich, dass das geltende Recht das Maß für die Haftung des Waldbesitzers auch bei atypischen Gefahren sehr hoch anlegt und die Eigenverantwortung der Waldbenutzer einfordert. Das geltende Recht ist also sehr auf Seiten der Waldbesitzer und die Auslegung des Kommunalverbandes sehr zweifelhaft.
> 
> Das bedeutet aber auch, dass ein mit Erlaubnis anlegter Trail auch in der Verantwortung des Erbauers bzw. Betreibers der Strecke liegt und normale Waldbenutzer auf eine potentielle Gefährdung hingewiesen werden müssen - nicht zuletzt um den Waldbesitzer abzusichern.


Hey Hut ab für deinen Eifer das alles durchzuwühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

"„Der Wald wird immer mehr zerstört, aufschießendes Buschwerk und Jungbuchen haben keine Chance heranzuwachsen. Es werden rücksichtslos Baumwurzeln freigelegt, Kuhlen ausgehoben und Erdwälle angelegt. Das Gebiet verödet, während die Vegetation auf nicht betroffenen Grundstücken gedeiht“, "

Das ist auch der Hammer und dann ein Bild von einem Buchenwald. Solange da große Buchen stehen wächst da sowieso nichts. Da fehlt es einfach an Licht. Neben dem angesprochen Trail ist auf jeden Fall kein verödetes Gebiet zu sehen. Etwas mehr Richtung Franzhäuschen schon, da sind große Flächen abgeholzt worden.


----------



## sibu (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Hammer und dann ein Bild von einem Buchenwald. Solange da große Buchen stehen wächst da sowieso nichts. Da fehlt es einfach an Licht. Neben dem angesprochen Trail ist auf jeden Fall kein verödetes Gebiet zu sehen. Etwas mehr Richtung Franzhäuschen schon, da sind große Flächen abgeholzt worden.


Neben dem Licht sollte man auch den "Großen, braunen Borkenkäfer" nicht vergessen, der sich über die jungen Bäume hermacht.


----------



## Black-Under (10. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Neben dem Licht sollte man auch den "Großen, braunen Borkenkäfer" nicht vergessen, der sich über die jungen Bäume hermacht.


Aber die verjagen wir MTBler doch. Die erschrecken sich doch beim Anblick eines MTBlers angeblich zu tode.
Also tun wir doch was für den Wald.


----------



## baconcookie (10. Juli 2020)

aber einem einrastwinkel des freilaufs von 6° und lautstärke über 50db verschwinden die borkenkäfer automatisch
loud hubs save woods


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> dass der Waldbesitzer dafür haften muss, wenn da irgend etwas passiert?





Black-Under schrieb:


> die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er nicht mit ihnen rechnen muss





spitfire4 schrieb:


> Duldet der Waldeigentümer wissentlich diese Pässe, ohne etwas dagegen zu unternehmen, dann könnte ihm im Schadensfall sogar unterstellt werden, dass er diese Einrichtungen hätte auf Verkehrssicherheit überprüfen oder abbauen müssen....


Hier was zur angeblichen Haftung der Waldbesitzer:




__





						Trail/Downhill Essen-Kettwig
					

Hallo zusammen,  weiß jemand warum die Downhill Strecke zwischen Kettwig und Hösel dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wurde? Bin hier seit über 15 Jahren gefahren und es gab nie Probleme. Falls ein Wiederaufbau geplant ist, würde ich gern mithelfen. Wünsche allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit!




					www.mtb-news.de
				





on any sunday schrieb:


> Wenn die Institution, die für die Folgekosten deiner Maulrestaurisierung aufkommen muss, einen Chance sieht, die Kosten von Dritten wiederzubekommen, wird sie es auch machen versuchen.


Es ist nicht schwierig, jemanden anzuzeigen oder zu verklagen. 
Mit solchen Klagen erfolgreich zu sein ist erheblich schwieriger.


----------



## Trekki (10. Juli 2020)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Und die "Geschädigten" sind dann deiner Meinung nach die Mountainbiker im allgemeinen, oder wie muss ich deine Aussage verstehen?


Mit "Geschädigten" meinte ich die Waldbesitzer. Ist aus meinem Beitrag nicht ganz klar geworden, habe ich heute morgen auf einer Parkbank ins Mobiltelefon getippt.

Zum Thema buddlen verteidigen:


Geplagter schrieb:


> Und das genau ist der Punkt. Mir erschließt sich nicht, wie u.a. ein Vertreter der DIMB hier öffentlich eine solche Position einnehmen kann.


Kannst Du mir die Aussage verlinken?



sibu schrieb:


> Auf einem Wanderweg muss ich nicht mit Anliegern und Sprungschanzen rechnen.


Auf einem Wanderweg musst Du mit Hindernissen rechnen, z.B. ein umgefallener Baum. Also immer bremsbereit sein. Auf einer Rennstrecke sollten keine Hindernisse sein, da kann man es richtig ballern lassen.

Langer Text, incl. Links und Argumentationskette. Fazit:


sibu schrieb:


> Das geltende Recht ist also sehr auf Seiten der Waldbesitzer


Danke für die Arbeit, die Du da reingesteckt hast. @ alle, die an die Haftung glauben: lest Euch sibus Text mal durch.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Juli 2020)

...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Zu der Haftung gibt es mehrere Artikel die das nicht so eindeutig sehen. Das wird gerne vorgeschoben. Genau wie die Schäden an Bäumen und Wurzeln....etc.-p.p.
> 
> Ob das Bauwerk in dem Bild wirklich in Kaldauen stand wage ich zu bezweifeln ich bin da öfter unterwegs und nehme beim Rückweg diesen Trail mit. So wild ist der gar nicht.
> 
> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn da wieder jemand ein Bild ausgegraben hat welches wo anders her stammt.



In der Regel meide ich diesen Bereich im Kaldauer Wald. Vor zwei oder drei Jahren stand dort aber auf jeden Fall eine solche Rampe und ich habe bei deren "Nutzung" mal kurz zugesehen (und mir dabei gedacht: hoffentlich geht das für alle gut aus, die da drüber springen). Der Trail selbst (ohne die Sprünge) ist tatsächlich nicht besonders wild, dennoch handelt es sich nun mal definitiv um einen in den Hang gebauten Trail.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> habe ich heute morgen auf einer Parkbank ins Mobiltelefon getippt.



Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen


----------



## Geplagter (11. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zum Thema buddlen verteidigen:
> 
> Kannst Du mir die Aussage verlinken?


Dein Post Klick las sich offenbar nicht nur für mich so, als ob die "Geschädigten" die Mountainbiker und nicht die Waldbesitzer wären. Demnach ging ich davon aus, dass Buddeln deiner Ansicht nach in Ordnung ist. Das es nicht so ist, hast du aber zwischenzeitlich klar gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (11. Juli 2020)

Gut dass es nur ein Missverständnis war.


----------



## Trekki (14. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Edit: @Trekki Ist auf deinem Bild im Hintergrund an der Mauer eine geöffnete Schranke zu erkennen?


Die Frage konnte ich heute morgen klären (erster Arbeitstag nach meinem Urlaub)




Es gibt eine Schranke, es gibt gelbe und rote Dreiecke.
Mit dem gelben Dreieck wird die wiedersprüchliche Beschilderung noch deutlicher.




Die Schranke selbst ist seit längerm nicht mehr genutzt worden, sie ist ziemlich zugewachsen.


----------



## Black-Under (14. Juli 2020)

Das ist doch eh ein uninteressanter Weg.


----------



## sibu (14. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das ist doch eh ein uninteressanter Weg.


Der Weg hatte es im Rahmen der Diskussion um den Wegeplan ins Forum geschafft. Interessant ist er bergauf als Zufahrt ins Siebengebirge, denn an seinem Anfang endet an der L331 der Radweg.


----------



## limes11 (14. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte das bereits geschrieben. Es gibt einige solcher Stellen im Siebengebirge, z.B. quasi gegenüber am Beginn des Kutschenwegs. VZ 250 und das gelbe Dreiecke stellt klar, das Radfahren erlaubt ist. Ersetzt das "Fahrrad frei" Schild.


----------



## dopero (14. Juli 2020)

Schranken zumachen und gut sichern?


----------



## sibu (14. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Schranken zumachen und gut sichern?


Und dann dürstend am Einkehrhaus vorbeifahren, weil die keine Lieferungen mehr bekommen  .

PS: Die Schranke an der Zufahrt zum Löwenburger Hof (identische Beschilderung) wird regelmäßig (Wochenenden) geschlossen.


----------



## Black-Under (14. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Weg hatte es im Rahmen der Diskussion um den Wegeplan ins Forum geschafft. Interessant ist er bergauf als Zufahrt ins Siebengebirge, denn an seinem Anfang endet an der L331 der Radweg.


Du kannst auch links Richtung Petersberg fahren und dann etwas weiter oben abbiegen.


----------



## limes11 (14. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Du kannst auch links Richtung Petersberg fahren und dann etwas weiter oben abbiegen.



Das kann man natürlich machen, ist aber mehr als die doppelte Strecke zum Einkehrhaus. Ich fahr die Straße zum Petersberg nicht so gerne hoch, einige junge Leute (Auto) sind dort mit deutlich überhöhter Geschwindigkeit unterwegs, und wenn die einen genau in einer der Kurven überholen wollen, toll ist das nicht.

Übrigens ist die Straße zum Petersberg wohl auch falsch im Wegeplan markiert (blau). Das kann keine öffentliche Straße sein, oder darf man für das Benutzen von öffentlichen Straßen am Wochenende Geld verlangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (14. Juli 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Das kann man natürlich machen, ist aber mehr als die doppelte Strecke zum Einkehrhaus. Ich fahr die Straße zum Petersberg nicht so gerne hoch, einige junge Leute (Auto) sind dort mit deutlich überhöhter Geschwindigkeit unterwegs, und wenn die einen genau in einer der Kurven überholen wollen, toll ist das nicht.
> 
> Übrigens ist die Straße zum Petersberg wohl auch falsch im Wegeplan markiert (blau). Das kann keine öffentliche Straße sein, oder darf man für das Benutzen von öffentlichen Straßen am Wochenende Geld verlangen?


Sicher kann man das, eine Straße kann doch öffentlich sein und trotzdem privat. 
Die doppelte Strecke ist das im Leben nicht.


----------



## limes11 (14. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Sicher kann man das, eine Straße kann doch öffentlich sein und trotzdem privat.
> Die doppelte Strecke ist das im Leben nicht.



Mit öffentlich meinte ich in öffentlicher Hand, nicht für den öffentlichen Verkehr freigegeben. Ich würde stark darauf tippen, dass die Straße zum Petersberg hoch Privatstraße ist. Und die blauen Wege im Wegeplan sollten eigentlich keine Privatstraßen enthalten.

Der direkte Weg hoch zum Einkehrshaus ist ca. 1.2km. Erst den Petersberg hoch und dann kurz bevor man oben ist rechts rüber sind bis zum Einkehrhaus insgesamt ca. 2.9km. Das ist fast das 2.5fache.


----------



## Trekki (14. Juli 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Straße zum Petersberg wohl auch falsch im Wegeplan markiert (blau). Das kann keine öffentliche Straße sein, oder darf man für das Benutzen von öffentlichen Straßen am Wochenende Geld verlangen?


Ja, aber leichte OT - Gefahr, aber jeder LKW muss auf jeder Autobahn Geld bezahlen.

Diese Straße zum Petersberg ist als Privatstraße markiert, davon habe ich aber kein Foto gemacht.
Für das Rennrad sind beide Straßen interssant. Ich fahre die Straße zum Einkehrhäuschen weil sie einer meiner möglichen Arbeitswege ist.


----------



## Black-Under (14. Juli 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Der direkte Weg hoch zum Einkehrshaus ist ca. 1.2km. Erst den Petersberg hoch und dann kurz bevor man oben ist rechts rüber sind bis zum Einkehrhaus insgesamt ca. 2.9km. Das ist fast das 2.5fache.


Ok alles unter 3km geht bei mir im Rauschen unter.


----------



## sibu (14. Juli 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Straße zum Petersberg wohl auch falsch im Wegeplan markiert (blau). Das kann keine öffentliche Straße sein, oder darf man für das Benutzen von öffentlichen Straßen am Wochenende Geld verlangen?


"Blau" heisst im Wegeplan nicht, dass dadurch eine öffentliche Straße gewidmet wird, auch wenn es die Karte anders vermuten lässt. Im Text der Verordnung steht, dass die Karte nur wandern, reiten und radfahren regelt. Deswegen bei den "öffentlichen Straßen" das Wort "nachrichtlich" auf der Karte. Das generelle Fahrverbot wird in der Original-Verordnung aus dem Jahr 2002 in §5 geregelt (der teilweise wieder 2012 geändert wurde) und das muss man sich mal in Ruhe durchlesen, ob da auf Privatstraßen KFZ-Verkehr wirklich erlaubt ist.


----------



## sibu (14. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Du kannst auch links Richtung Petersberg fahren und dann etwas weiter oben abbiegen.


Die Straße zum Einkehrhaus ist auch Teil des NRW-Radnetzes und geht weiter auf dem Mantelweg zur Heisterbacher Straße. Wenn Otto Normalradler da erst mal bis auf den Petersberg hoch müsste, würde er sich bedanken. Wobei auch die Strecke von der L331 zum Einkehrhaus im NRW-Netz schon als Steilrampe deklariert werden müsste. Aber das ist ein Thema für andere Vereinigungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (15. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wobei auch die Strecke von der L331 zum Einkehrhaus im NRW-Netz schon als Steilrampe deklariert werden müsste. Aber das ist ein Thema für andere Vereinigungen.


Na dann komm mal nach Eppstein! Was die hier als Radweg deklarieren, ist der blanke Wahnsinn. Wenn man nicht auf der Strasse fahren will und weder das Lorsbachtal und die Strecke nach Fischbach nutzen kann, wird es ekelig. Rampen oberhalb 15%, stellenweise 20%. Alles offiziell ausgeschildert. Und das nicht nur an einem Berg, sondern an gleich vieren! Da ist der Radweg zum Einkehrhaus ein Flachstück (der mich mit SSP und Gepäck dennoch einmal zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat!


----------



## sibu (15. Juli 2020)

In Eppstein (genauer: Vockenhausen) war ich schon mal, allerdings ist das über 30 Jahre her und war nur auf Asphalt, aber auch da gab es ein paar "Hügel", die mit Gepäck eine Herausforderung waren).

Das Einkehrhaus ist auch nicht das schlimmste, was man hier im Knotenpunktnetz aufgenommen hat. Der Stellweg von der Frühmeßeiche zur Margaretenhöhe ist auch drin, statt der Umfahrung auf gutem Weg bis in die Nähe des Löwenburger Hofs und dann zur Margarethenhöhe. Sowas passiert, wenn man am Reissbrett plant und keine Erkundigungen vor Ort einholt.

Edith: Hövel - Quirrenbach - Hühnerberg - Berghausen ist übrigens auch im Knotenpunktnetz drin. Solltest du dich also jemals hier in der Gegend verfahren, musst du nur die Strecke von 11 nach 12 finden.


----------



## talybont (16. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Das Einkehrhaus ist auch nicht das schlimmste, was man hier im Knotenpunktnetz aufgenommen hat. Der Stellweg von der Frühmeßeiche zur Margaretenhöhe ist auch drin, statt der Umfahrung auf gutem Weg bis in die Nähe des Löwenburger Hofs und dann zur Margarethenhöhe. Sowas passiert, wenn man am Reissbrett plant und keine Erkundigungen vor Ort einholt.
> 
> Edith: Hövel - Quirrenbach - Hühnerberg - Berghausen ist übrigens auch im Knotenpunktnetz drin. Solltest du dich also jemals hier in der Gegend verfahren, musst du nur die Strecke von 11 nach 12 finden.


Ich habe die ersten 28 Jahre meines Lebens in Hühnerberg gewohnt - was magst Du wissen?


----------



## sibu (16. Juli 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich habe die ersten 28 Jahre meines Lebens in Hühnerberg gewohnt


Daran hatte ich mich noch erinnert und die Edith eingefügt. Ich winke mal gerade zu deinen Eltern rüber , sofern das beim aktuellen Dauerniesel über das Tal hinweg sichtbar ist.


----------



## talybont (17. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich mich noch erinnert und die Edith eingefügt. Ich winke mal gerade zu deinen Eltern rüber , sofern das beim aktuellen Dauerniesel über das Tal hinweg sichtbar ist.


Ich winke am 1. August zurück (aber nicht vom MTB aus).


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. Juli 2020)

Der GA kann es nicht lassen:



> „Die Zerstörung des Kottenforstes durch rücksichtslose Mountainbiker, die außerhalb der Waldwege fahren, ist ein zunehmendes Problem“, mahnt Rolf Böhnke von der Naturschutzinitiative Bonn.
> 
> Quelle: https://ga.de/52261721



Scheint derzeit in Mode zu sein, dieses MTBler*innen-Bashing ...

Man muss schon ein Stück lesen, bis die DIMB zu Wort kommt.


----------



## NiklasR (18. Juli 2020)

"..., Jugendliche bringen aber nicht die Gedult wie Erwachsene auf" ...
 der war gut.. die Jugendlichen werden erwachsen und ändern wird sich in der Zeit NICHTS... ! Und btw.. was das wieder für'n Bild ist... ist das dieser "Uphillflow"  ? Ich spar mir weiteres.. keine Zeit und Nerven! Schönen Samstag!


----------



## davez (18. Juli 2020)

Komme gerade aus dem 7GB; wieder parken einige Ausflügler direkt unterhalb des Drachenfels mit ihren Autos. Und der Oberhammer; mitten im Wald parkte ein KfZ vor dem Aufstieg zur Löwenburg (kein Forstfahrzeug). Wie man auf die Idee kommt dorthin mit dem Auto zu fahren und dann auf dem Forstweg zu parken, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Oberhalb der Magarethenhöhe in Richtung Dreiseenblick ist in großem Umfang gerodet worden. Im wesentlichen sind es alte Buchen, die umweltschonend mit dem Harvester gefällt worden sind. Sieht aus, als wären tausende von MTBs über die Fläche gefahren


----------



## baconcookie (18. Juli 2020)

Immer nur Radfahrer. 
Fußgänger abseits der Wege sind doch genauso illegal, drüber wird nie ein Wort verloren...
Warum lässt man die Leute denn nicht am Venusberg fahren wenn man es eh nicht in den Griff bekommt? Die Leute werden ihr Hobby nicht einstellen, es muss endlich ne Strecke her.


----------



## RoDeBo (18. Juli 2020)

Na immerhin wird mal der dimb auch mal gehört und abgedruckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> mitten im Wald parkte ein KfZ vor dem Aufstieg zur Löwenburg (kein Forstfahrzeug). Wie man auf die Idee kommt dorthin mit dem Auto zu fahren und dann auf dem Forstweg zu parken, ist mir ein Rätsel.


Naja möglichst wenig Anstrengung berghoch. Quasi die gleiche Gattung wie die 2 MTB Typen auf dem Foto vom GA


----------



## limes11 (18. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus dem 7GB; wieder parken einige Ausflügler direkt unterhalb des Drachenfels mit ihren Autos. Und der Oberhammer; mitten im Wald parkte ein KfZ vor dem Aufstieg zur Löwenburg (kein Forstfahrzeug). Wie man auf die Idee kommt dorthin mit dem Auto zu fahren und dann auf dem Forstweg zu parken, ist mir ein Rätsel.



Ein Problem sind auch die Navis. Leute, die sich nicht auskennen und auf solchen Wegen unterwegs sind, merken, dass etwas nicht stimmt und verlassen sich dann auf die Technik. OSRM und Graphhopper beispielweise routen Autos fröhlich zum Drachenfels hoch, obwohl die Straße in der Datenbank korrekt mit _privat_ für PKWs eingetragen ist. Mir sind vor ein paar Wochen zwei Autos innerhalb von ein paar hundert Metern auf dem Kutschenweg entgegengekommen, beide fragten mich wo sie parken könnten und behaupteten ihr Navi habe sie hierher geschickt, nachdem ich sie darüber aufgeklärt hatte, dass es hier keine Parkplätze gibt, da sie hier nichts verloren hätten.


----------



## davez (18. Juli 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Ein Problem sind auch die Navis. Leute, die sich nicht auskennen und auf solchen Wegen unterwegs sind, merken, dass etwas nicht stimmt und verlassen sich dann auf die Technik. OSRM und Graphhopper beispielweise routen Autos fröhlich zum Drachenfels hoch, obwohl die Straße in der Datenbank korrekt mit _privat_ für PKWs eingetragen ist. Mir sind vor ein paar Wochen zwei Autos innerhalb von ein paar hundert Metern auf dem Kutschenweg entgegengekommen, beide fragten mich wo sie parken könnten und behaupteten ihr Navi habe sie hierher geschickt, nachdem ich sie darüber aufgeklärt hatte, dass es hier keine Parkplätze gibt, da sie hier nichts verloren hätten.


Ja, auf dem Kutschenweg kommen mir ständig Autos entgegen. Letze Woche wäre ich fast auf der Motorhaube eines Franzosen gelandet. Er fuhr am Sonntag mit ca.40 - 50Km/h den Weg nach oben und schaute nicht nach vorne, als ich ihm entgegen kam. 
Das mit dem Navi halte ich für eine faule Ausrede, zumindest bei den deutschsprachigen Autofahreren. Die Schilder sind eindeutig.
Das Fahrzeug vor der Löwenburg heute, hatte ein Bonner Kennzeichen


----------



## Geplagter (20. Juli 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Der GA kann es nicht lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde, dass der Artikel die Realität absolut korrekt wiedergibt und wer sich die Zustände vor Ort am Venusberg einmal angeschaut hat, wird mir da sicherlich zustimmen.
Der gesamte Hang ist mittlerweile kpl. mit vielen verschiedenen Lines durchzogen und es sprießen ständig neue Bauwerke aus dem Boden.
Gut ist hingegen, dass Trekki als Vertreter der DIMB im Artikel ausführlich zu Wort kam und auch für Außenstehende sehr gut nachvollziehbare und verständliche Positionen eingenommen hat. 
Für den Leser wurde somit klar, dass es sich am Venusberg lediglich um eine Teilgruppe von Mountainbikern handelt, welche einen völlig anderen Fokus auf das Thema hat als viele andere Biker. 
Dass das Thema bei der Stadt Bonn jetzt offenbar einen gewissen Stellenwert hat und man offenbar tatsächlich willens ist zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, dass es einen echten Bedarf für eine feste Strecke gibt, ist doch eine grundsätzlich gute Entwicklung.
Es wird spannend zu beobachten sein, wie das versprochene Ergebnis am Ende aussehen wird und ob damit die Bedürfnisse der Biker vor Ort befriedigt werden können. Falls die Sache gut läuft, könnte ich mir eine Signalwirkung für die Region durchaus vorstellen. Es würde klar, dass es besser ist Bedürfnisse zu akzeptieren und entsprechend zu reagieren, anstatt knallhart Verbote durchzusetzen. Das setzt allerdings voraus, dass die Biker sich am Ende auch an die Regeln halten und sich nicht weiterhin außerhalb der zugewiesenen Räume austoben.


----------



## baconcookie (20. Juli 2020)

wird dort jetzt ähnlich wie im 7gb kontrolliert? war seit 3 Wochen nichtmehr dort...


----------



## Geplagter (20. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> wird dort jetzt ähnlich wie im 7gb kontrolliert? war seit 3 Wochen nichtmehr dort...


Außer mündlichen Ansprachen ist offenbar in der Vergangenheit dort weiter nichts passiert. Offenbar ist man sich bei der Stadt durchaus bewusst, dass es wenig bringen würde, wenn man hier knallhart durchgreift. Mir scheint, dass das aktuelle Treiben geduldet wird, bis es eine endgültige Lösung gibt.
Darauf verlassen würde  ich mich allerdings nicht....


----------



## baconcookie (20. Juli 2020)

ich Fahre da eh nicht am Wochenende wenn auch viele Spaziergänger unterwegs sind, da ist das Konfliktpotenzial dann ja eben noch höher. Unter der Woche bisher nie was mitbekommen. Werde sogar von vereinzelten Spaziergängern begrüßt


----------



## sibu (20. Juli 2020)

On-Topic aber Off-Area: Der Bayrische Rundfunk berichtete in Bergauf-Bergab am vergangenen Wochenende über MTB in Bayern: Sehr unaufgeregt, aber auch außerhalb von Ballungsgebieten.


----------



## davez (20. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> On-Topic aber Off-Area: Der Bayrische Rundfunk berichtete in Bergauf-Bergab am vergangenen Wochenende über MTB in Bayern: Sehr unaufgeregt, aber auch außerhalb von Ballungsgebieten.


Die Bild Zeitung hatte über den Bayrischen Wald berichtet. In dem kurzen Artikel haben sich die Ranger über die E-Bikes ausgelassen. Sie würden mit den E-Bikes in Bereiche vordringen, die vorher mit MTBs nicht befahrbar waren und würden unerlaubte Trails fahren. Es wurde explizit zwischen den beiden Gruppen differenziert.
Wobei ich persönlich finde, es ist für die Spaziergänger nerviger, wenn ich mit meinem Gravelbike auf den Waldautobahnen fahre als wenn ich mit dem MTB unterwegs bin. Mit dem Gravelbike bin ich einfach deutlich schneller und trotz klingeln, runter bremsen und Abstand halten erschrecken mehr Wanderer als beim langsameren MTB. Auf schmaleren Wegen halte ich mit dem MTB beim Runterfahren komplett an und lasse die Wanderer vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2020)

Das ganze ist sowieso nur aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten gemacht. Wie oft hat man schon Probleme mit Wanderern ? Auf wieviele Wanderer trifft man gemessen an der gesamtzahl der Wanderer ? Wieviel Wanderer haben konflikte mit Bikern ? Dazu gibts ja auch studien und meistens ist es so das es gar nicht so viel Konflikte gibt. Habe den Eindruck diese ganze Konfliktkiste ist nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument. Wenn das grundsätzlich so wäre das man alles befahren dürfte bin ich mir ziemlich sicher würden nicht nur die Konflikte auf Wegen weniger sondern auch der illegale Streckenbau.


----------



## Splash (20. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dazu gibts ja auch studien und meistens ist es so das es gar nicht so viel Konflikte gibt. Habe den Eindruck diese ganze Konfliktkiste ist nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument.


Den Eindruck habe ich auch, gerade im Siebengebirge. Wenn sich aber mal ein Wanderer echauffiert, dann ist die Ursache dieses unsägliche Wegkonzept und die Tatsache, dass man etwas hat, worüber man sich aufregen kann, obwohl man in keinster Weise behindert wurde. Diese Blockwartmentalität scheint aber wieder zuzunehmen ...


----------



## trab999 (20. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Auf schmaleren Wegen halte ich mit dem MTB beim Runterfahren komplett an und lasse die Wanderer vorbei.


Richtig so... ?... und man könnte auch anfügen "was auch sonst?"
Ähnliches - nicht gleich stehenbleiben, aber doch runter auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit - könnte man auch für nicht angeleinte Hunde tun (gleichgültig, ob Leinenpflicht besteht). Hatte ich erst gestern wieder, als so eine Fußhupe auf der anderen Seite des Weges im Wald schnupperte und Frauchen sie im Angesicht von meiner einer zu sich rief. Der Hund kann ja nichts dafür...


----------



## zett78 (22. Juli 2020)

Bald kommt eine Dirtbike Anlage in die Region








						Deponie in Niederpleis: Dirtbike-Anlage rückt in weite Ferne
					

Die Pläne zur Umnutzung der RSAG-Deponie in Sankt Augustin-Niederpleis schreiten voran. Dabei hat es auch Änderungen gegeben - etwa bei der Freizeitnutzung.




					ga.de


----------



## DasLangeElend (22. Juli 2020)

Bald = Baubeginn in frühestens 10-15 Jahren laut Artikel... die zukünftigen Nutzer sind also teils noch nicht mal auf der Welt.
Man nimmt die Wünsche der Jugendlichen ja echt ernst...


----------



## talybont (23. Juli 2020)

Das mit Autos im Wald (kein Forstverkehr) beobachte ich in letzter Zeit bei uns auch öfters. Musste auch schon jemanden zur Umkehr bewegen (sonst hätte es der Harvesterkutscher 2 km weiter gemacht). Keine Ahnung was in deren Köpfen vorgeht. Schilder lesen können die jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (23. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich ganz einfach. .Es macht keinen Unterschied ob man mit Fahrrad, Motorrad oder Auto illegal unterwegs ist.


----------



## baconcookie (23. Juli 2020)

fußgänger ist also egal?


----------



## Black-Under (23. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach. .Es macht keinen Unterschied ob man mit Fahrrad, Motorrad oder Auto illegal unterwegs ist.


Na wenn das so ist fahre ich jetzt mit den Autos die Trails runter.....ist ja kein Unterschied.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (23. Juli 2020)

Illegale Trails in Wäldern: Corona verschärft Konflikte ums Mountainbiken
					

Mountainbiker zieht es auf die Trails in Bergen und Wäldern. Wo keine Strecken ausgewiesen sind, greift die Szene selbst zu Spitzhacke und Schaufel - gerade in der Coronakrise. Das sorgt für Ärger.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RoDeBo (23. Juli 2020)

Erfreulich neutral will mir scheinen...


----------



## dopero (23. Juli 2020)

Finde ich nicht. Beispiel:


> Doch was heißt geeignet? Um das herauszufinden, setzen sich Politik, Tourismusorganisatoren, Land- und Forstwirtschaft und Freizeitsportler im Landkreis Miesbach an einen runden Tisch.


Dieser Absatz klingt für mich danach, als würde man die Radfahrer gnädigerweise mit an den Tisch lassen. Evtl. kommen dann auch ein paar freigegebene Strecken für diese Interessengruppe heraus.

Neutral betrachtet gilt aber in BY, dass jeder geeigneter Weg (Eine ausführliche Betrachtung dieses Begriffes findet sich im Urteil des VGH Bayern, was die Beschäftigung des runden Tisches mit dieser Frage fast schon ab absurdum führt) befahren werden darf und dies immer für den Einzelfall d.h. sogar den jeweiligen Fahrer zu betrachten ist.
Allgemeine Lenkungsmaßnahmen, die eigentlich immer mit Sperrungen für alle einhergehen, müssen deswegen eigentlich hohe Hürden nehmen, insbesondere da es hier um die Einschränkung von Grundrechten geht.


----------



## talybont (24. Juli 2020)

Ich denke, dass es in den Bayerischen Alpen noch mal um den Faktor x komplizierter ist als im 7GB. Dort wollen noch mehr Leute ihre Freizeit verbringen. Das 7GB ist doch nur was für Leute aus einem Umkreis von 50 km plus Holland. In den Alpen kommt halb München plus Touris aus ganz Deutschland. Das es dann irgendwann knallt, ist vollkommen logisch. Das die Locals dann auch einen Rochus auf die ganzen Besucher entwickeln, ist auch klar.
Und jetzt auch wieder die E-Bike Keule: was da seit März wie warme Semmeln verkauft wurde, kurvt da jetzt zusätzlich rum! Das kann auf Dauer nicht gut gehen!
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie es an Hotspots wie Karwendelhaus, Schachen, etc. aussieht (vermutlich wie auf dem Oktoberfest).


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juli 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Dieser Absatz klingt für mich danach, als würde man die Radfahrer gnädigerweise mit an den Tisch lassen. Evtl. kommen dann auch ein paar freigegebene Strecken für diese Interessengruppe heraus.


So ein "Runder Tisch" dient eigentlich zu nichts anderem als über die gesetzlichen Regelungen hinausgehende Einschränkungen für Erholungssuchende zu vereinbaren. Manchmal gibt's noch den "Flowtrail" als Möhre vor die Nase


----------



## Trekki (24. Juli 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Das 7GB ist doch nur was für Leute aus einem Umkreis von 50 km plus Holland.


In dem genannten Umkreis wohnen ca. 2 Millionen Menschen und das 7GB ist gerade mal 10 km lang und breit. Das ist schon recht eng, das ganze.




talybont schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie es an Hotspots wie Karwendelhaus, Schachen, etc. aussieht


Wenn Du wissen willst, wie es da aussieht, nutze Webcams.
Wenn Du es nicht wissen willst, nutze keine Webcams.

 Zum 7GB. Hier der Löwenburger Hof. Die haben aber ein Problem mit dem Temperatursensor. Laut Zeitstempel ist dort ein nicht aktuelles Bild gezeigt.




__





						Webcam · Der Löwenburger Hof
					






					www.loewenburger-hof.de


----------



## Black-Under (24. Juli 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So ein "Runder Tisch" dient eigentlich zu nichts anderem als über die gesetzlichen Regelungen hinausgehende Einschränkungen für Erholungssuchende zu vereinbaren. Manchmal gibt's noch den "Flowtrail" als Möhre vor die Nase


Geltendes Recht kann man nicht am runden Tisch verändern. Das geht nur wenn es sich um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiklasR (24. Juli 2020)

naja.. der Drachenfels...: " Er gilt dennoch als der „meistbestiegene Berg Europas“[8] – auch wenn das nicht durch Zahlen belegt ist und die meisten Besucher ihn nicht zu Fuß besteigen. " (Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drachenfels_(Siebengebirge))


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Geltendes Recht kann man nicht am runden Tisch verändern.


Natürlich nicht. Nur ob das allen Beteiligten bewusst ist? Gerade bei den Radfahrern ist die Unkenntnis da häufig groß...


Black-Under schrieb:


> Das geht nur wenn es sich um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt.


Nicht mal dann.


----------



## Black-Under (24. Juli 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nicht mal dann.


Hast Recht ich meinte das man dann die Wegeeinschränhkung verhandeln kann, weil es eben laut geltenden Recht Spielräume für Verbote gibt.


----------



## sibu (24. Juli 2020)

Siebengebirge unter der Woche ist zwar auch voller geworden, aber es ist kein Vergleich zum Wochenende. Hotspot ist auch dann der Drachenfels und dann schon mit Abstand die Wege in Parkplatznähe, hier vor allem Umgebung Margarethenhöhe. Die meisten Jogger und Spaziergänger trifft man auf den Achsen von dort in Richtung Petersberg / Milchhäuschen - Drachenfels / Löwenburger Hof. 

Am Wochenende bin ich selten im Siebengebirge, das war vor Corona schon zu voll.


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juli 2020)

Biker zerstören Natur im Kottenforst: Stadt Bonn entfernt illegale Mountainbike-Strecken
					

Seit längerer Zeit ist eine Diskussion um illegale Mountainbike-Strecken im Kottenforst entbrannt. Die Bonner Stadtverwaltung schlägt nun einen Einsatz von Rangern vor, welche die Situation vor Ort kontrollieren sollen.




					ga.de


----------



## RoDeBo (27. Juli 2020)

Immerhin mal Töne, dass es so keine befriedigende Lösung ist...aber dann zeigt sich Bonn ja ungefähr so kreativ wie man es bei seinem verschnarchten Ruf auch erwarten kann...Statt zu überlegen wie man das Problem für alle Beteiligten lösen könnte, beschäftigt sich die Verwaltung damit wie man mehr Kontrollen umgestzt bekommt. 
Auch schön,  dass eigentlich schon vor Prüfung eines legalen Trail-Projekts schon klar ist, dass das nur Probleme macht. Diese hellseherischen Fähigkeiten hätte man sich bei der Bäderplanung oder der Beethovenhalle oder oder oder gewünscht!
Abgesehen davon wüsste ich von keinen dem Venusberg vergleichbaren Bauten am Ennert! "Illegale" wege ja  aber auf denen sind mal mindestens ebenso viele Fußgänger unterwegs. Und richtige Boden- und Baumschäden sind jetzt vor allem durch den Harvestereinsatz entstanden...da könnte man noch jahrelang mtb fahren um das zu erreichen...selbst mit "Coronadichte ".


----------



## RoDeBo (27. Juli 2020)

Kleine Ergänzung: am Ennert ist jetzt die Lösung Traileingänge massiv mit Holzschnitt zu verlegen...ob das so naturnah ist wage ich ja zu bezweifeln...hat mal sicher niemand mit der Hand dahin geräumt.


----------



## Edged (27. Juli 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Immerhin mal Töne, dass es so keine befriedigende Lösung ist...aber dann zeigt sich Bonn ja ungefähr so kreativ wie man es bei seinem verschnarchten Ruf auch erwarten kann...Statt zu überlegen wie man das Problem für alle Beteiligten lösen könnte, beschäftigt sich die Verwaltung damit wie man mehr Kontrollen umgestzt bekommt.
> Auch schön,  dass eigentlich schon vor Prüfung eines legalen Trail-Projekts schon klar ist, dass das nur Probleme macht. Diese hellseherischen Fähigkeiten hätte man sich bei der Bäderplanung oder der Beethovenhalle oder oder oder gewünscht!
> Abgesehen davon wüsste ich von keinen dem Venusberg vergleichbaren Bauten am Ennert! "Illegale" wege ja  aber auf denen sind mal mindestens ebenso viele Fußgänger unterwegs. Und richtige Boden- und Baumschäden sind jetzt vor allem durch den Harvestereinsatz entstanden...da könnte man noch jahrelang mtb fahren um das zu erreichen...selbst mit "Coronadichte ".


* ersetze 'Harvestereinsatz' durch 'Borkenkäfer'.


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juli 2020)

Ich war gestern im 7GB und was ich da gesehen habe, ärgert mich maßlos:

Am Stenzelberg tummeln sich inzwischen die meisten Wanderer nicht auf, sondern abseits der Wege.

Des Weiteren lassen Eltern ihre Kinder überall im 7GB an Böschungen entlang kraxeln und Äste und Büsche abrupfen.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass neue Trails nicht durch Mountainbiker, sondern durch Wanderer abseits der Wege und Trails entstehen. Erst in einer zweiten Phase befahren Mountainbiker die Trails, die durch Wanderer entstanden sind. Deshalb müssten die Kontrollen in erster Linie bei den Wanderern ansetzen.

Am Venusberg gehe ich davon aus, dass die meisten gebauten Trails durch Kinder in der Nachbarschaft entstanden sind. Die Trails werden dann von nicht-ansässigen erwachsenen Fahrern gelegentlich genutzt. Ich glaube nicht, dass Erwachsene einen Großteil der Nutzer ausmachen. Gegen Kinder wird es schwierig, vorzugehen... Und ich finde, ihnen sollte man den Spaß lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (27. Juli 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich war gestern im 7GB und was ich da gesehen habe, ärgert mich maßlos:
> 
> Am Stenzelberg tummeln sich inzwischen die meisten Wanderer nicht auf, sondern abseits der Wege.
> 
> ...


Am Freitag fuhr ich an der Hirschburg vorbei und sah einen Vater mit seinem Sohn quer durch den Wald laufen. Als ich ihn ansprach, sagte er, es sei ihm egal, ob das ein Naturschutzgebiet sei. Ich sehe bei fast jeder Fahrt Spaziergänger abseits der Wege und Hunde, die in die Böschungen rein laufen.
Die MTBler sind zur Lieblingszielscheibe geworden und für die Journalisten ist es einfach, damit Klicks zu produzieren. 
Solange man im Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge mit Harvestern großflächig den Wald rodet, sind für mich die Aussagen von Forst und der Verwaltung nicht Ernst zu nehmen. Die Zerstörungen durch die Harvester geht weiter darüber hinaus, was MTBler in der Region jemals anrichten könnten.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (27. Juli 2020)

Der GA schon wieder: https://ga.de/52401571


----------



## baconcookie (27. Juli 2020)

Ist eh unnötiger Aufwand, in Kürze wird dort wieder alles neu gebaut werden. 
Als ob die Fahrer jetzt alle ihre bikes verkaufen weil die Stadt die trails zurückbaut


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Ist eh unnötiger Aufwand, in Kürze wird dort wieder alles neu gebaut werden.
> Als ob die Fahrer jetzt alle ihre bikes verkaufen weil die Stadt die trails zurückbaut


Was die Situation dann weiter eskalieren lässt... Irgendwann sperrt Mann und dann ganz aus dem Wald aus ... Und wenn man doch fährt haben se.dann so viele Ranger eingestellt das du bei 10 Fahrten mindestens ein Mal löhnst...


----------



## Black-Under (27. Juli 2020)

Edged schrieb:


> * ersetze 'Harvestereinsatz' durch 'Borkenkäfer'.



Nein die Wald und Bodenschäden sind durch den Harvestereinsatz entstanden.
Die drei Bäume dort hätte man auch ohne Harvester fällen können.
Waldzerstörung am Rand vom Ennert gab es vor ein paar Jahren, als ein angrenzender Bauer einen Zufahrtsweg einfach mal 5m weiter in den Wald gelegt hat um seine Weide zu vergrößern und den ganzen Waldrand dafür gerodet hat. Davon hat der GA nicht berichtet.
Die Weidenbegrenzung musste er nach Beschwerden wieder zurückbauen der Zuweg ist aber geblieben und der Waldrand welcher vorher aus ökologisch wertvollen Wildkirschen bestand, besteht jetzt aus Brombeeren.


----------



## Edged (27. Juli 2020)

O.k., gelobe ab sofort wieder meinen Aluhut zu tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (27. Juli 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Des Weiteren lassen Eltern ihre Kinder überall im 7GB an Böschungen entlang kraxeln und Äste und Büsche abrupfen.


Da kann ich auch noch gut dran erinnern: Unterhalb des Ölbergs durften wir von der Stuttgarter Hütte zur Margarethenhöhe den "Kinderweg" nehmen und am Löwenburger Hof konnte man nebenan direkt im Wald spielen. Am Stenzelberg durfte man hoch und den Kletteren von oben zuschauen.

Inzwischen ist der Borkenkäfer im dritten Sommer unterwegs: Das letzte Grün der Fichten, dass vor zwei Wochen noch oben auf den Bäumen war, liegt jetzt auf dem Waldboden. Ein Fahrgefühl wie sonst im Herbst auf Lärchennadeln. Die Nadeln wird der Harvester beim Roden der Bestände dann "unterpflügen". Aber das Ende ist zumindest im Süden des Siebengebirge in Sicht: Der größere Teil ist gefällt. Ein paar kleinere Parzellen (Wildnisgebiet oder Privatwald?) bleiben vielleicht ja als Mahnmal stehen.


----------



## sirfakealot (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte von einer sehr skurilen Begegnung am gestrigen Sonntag berichten.
Ich fuhr an einem Trail vorbei und bin unweit dessen eingekehrt. Traileingang war frei. Nach der Einkehr stand der Trail auf dem Programm, dieser war dann durch dicke Äste blockert. Mein Kumpel räumte frei. Auf dem weiteren Weg auch weitere Äste auf dem Weg. Wir fuhren ihn dann, bereits nach einem Drittel trafen wir auf einen Mann, der uns sofort hysterisch anbrüllte, wir würden querfeldein durch den Wald fahren, er widersprach sich mehrmals, mal meinte er der Weg ist gesperrt, mal dass es garkein Weg ist. Hat sich nicht zu erkennen gegeben, ob er nun ein Förster ist oder ähnliches. Wir fuhren letztlich an ihm vorbei, er zog sein Funkgerät (?) heraus und meinte er ruft nun die Polizei.

Einige Meter weiter stand die Polizei bereits mit einem weiteren Mann, den er scheinbar angefunkt hatte. Im Gespräch sagten diese uns, dass sie von Mountainbikern gerufen wurden, weil ein Mann hier Mountainbiker belästigt. Wir meinten, wir waren dies nicht, wurden aber wenige Meter weiter oberhalb auch von einem Mann unschön angesprochen. Wir hatten uns schon auf eine Knolle gefasst gemacht. Zitat des Polizisten: "Wir gehen jetzt den Mann suchen, scheint ja nicht weit zu sein. Solange ihr euch ordentlich benehmt, könnt ihr fahren wo ihr wollt. Gute Fahrt und passt auf, da vorne liegt ein Baum quer." Ich konnte meinen Ohren nicht trauen, setzte aber die Fahrt dann fort.

Ich selbst fahre seit Jahren im Siebengebirge, mir sind Kontrollen bekannt, kam aber bisher immer drumrum. Mit Wanderern: Nie Probleme. Stoßzeiten meiden, freundlich grüßen, Platz machen, nicht mit 30kmh an ihnen vorbeischießen, fertig. Gab nie Stress. Viele sogar eher aufgeschlossen und interessiert was man so fahren kann.

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob wir es gestern mit einem Spinner in Bürgerwehr-Manier zu tun hatten oder mit einem Förster. Wenn er letzteres war hätte er sich mal zu erkennen geben sollen, dann wäre die Diskussion ganz anders gelaufen. Sozialkompetenz hatte er zudem null, weshalb wir uns auch auf keine Diskussion mit ihm eingelassen haben. Zeigt vielleicht auch den Kurs, auf den man MTBern gegenüber aus ist.

Wenn Wege tatsächlich nicht gewünscht sind, sollte man allerdings keine "Trailfallen" bauen, sondern lieber mit Absperrband und Hinweistafeln arbeiten und dann langfristig dafür sorgen, dass diese nicht mehr begehbar sind und zuwachsen. 

Unterm Strich: Schade, dass ein sehr schönes Revier zum Biken leider immer unattraktiver wird, da ich meinem Hobby ungern mit der Gefahr von Strafzetteln und Ärger nachgehe. Und solange solche Menschen wie der, den wir gestern gesehen haben, existieren, muss man ja Angst haben, dass Drähte gespannt und Nägeln in Wurzeln geschlagen werden, wie anderswo bereits passiert.

Ich kann Gründe des Naturschutzes verstehen, aber das scheint mir im Siebengebirge mehr vorgeschoben zu sein und man stilisiert halt die Biker als Feindbild...


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juli 2020)

Meines Erachtens ist der Bunker-Trail aufgrund von Kampfmittelresten für beide Parteien gesperrt.

Die Aussage des Polizisten hätte ich gerne schriftlich gehabt ;-)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wie die Parteien im Kommunalwahlkmapf 2020 hinsichtlich Mountainbiken ticken?


----------



## sirfakealot (27. Juli 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Die Aussage des Polizisten hätte ich gerne schriftlich gehabt ;-)



Die Aussage des Polizisten sehe ich wie du ;-)


----------



## sibu (27. Juli 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, wie die Parteien im Kommunalwahlkmapf 2020 hinsichtlich Mountainbiken ticken?


Wenn ich mir in Königswinter an der Rheinpromenade die Radverkehrs-Irreführung  anschaue, will ich gar nicht mehr wissen, wie da die Parteien ticken.

Woanders ist es auch nicht besser. Unvollständige Fragmente von einigen der im Stadtrat vertretenen Parteien, sortiert nach der Länge ihrer Einträge im Programm.
Partei A:


> Ausgewiesene Routen zum Radfahren und Wandern verbunden mit ausreichenden Stellplätzen steigern die Urlaubsqualität wie auch die Lebensqualität der Menschen in unserer Stadt.





> Die gesellschaftliche Sicht auf den Verkehr hat sich gewandelt.
> Die autogerechte Stadt ist überholt, umweltschonende Verkehrskonzepte sind gefordert.


Der Wald fängt direkt hintern den letzten Häusern der Stadt an,
aber da muss man ja mit dem Auto hin, oder wozu braucht es sonst Stellplätze?

Partei B hat kein Wahlprogramm, aber 2014 schrieben sie:


> Keinesfalls sind die Streichung auch nur einen Meter Weges oder die
> Einschränkung von Zugang und Nutzung des Waldes zur Erholung geplant.


(das war nach der Aufstellung des Wegeplans ...)

Partei C:
Sport findet wohl nur auf Sportplätzen und in Turnhallen statt.
Das innerstädtische Radverkehrskonzept soll in Einzelmaßnahmen 
umgesetzt werden (einem Antrag einer anderen Partei für ein
Umsetzungskonzept hat man im Stadtrat kürzlich abgeschmettert).

Partei D:
-

Partei E:
-

Partei F:
Eine Webseite von Partei F findet Google nicht ...


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir in Königswinter an der Rheinpromenade die Radverkehrs-Irreführung  anschaue, will ich gar nicht mehr wissen, wie da die Parteien ticken.



Oh ja, das empfinde ich auch so. In Bonn am Brassertufer ist es auch nicht anders: Die Beschilderung weißt darauf hin, dass man sich einen Bürgersteig mit Fußgängern und entgegenkommenden Radfahrern auf 1,5m Breite teilen soll


----------



## limes11 (27. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir in Königswinter an der Rheinpromenade die Radverkehrs-Irreführung  anschaue, will ich gar nicht mehr wissen, wie da die Parteien ticken.



Mal sehen, was dort passiert. Dass die Idee, Radfahrer auf 1.5km dazu zu verdonnern, Schritt zu fahren, nicht funktionieren wird, muss jedem vorher klar gewesen sein. Insbesondere von den älteren Herrschaften auf Ebike fährt dort niemand langsam. Die Kontrollen am Eselsbrunnen sind laecherlich, wenn manche Leute weiter rheinabwärts mit über 30 durchbrettern. Da sich die Stadt nicht aufraffen konnte, das Ufer komplett fuer Fahrräder zu sperren (wohl wegen der unsicheren Lage der Umleitung), werden die wohl jetzt hoffentlich das tun, was sie vor Jahren schon hätten machen sollen, nämlich einen vernuenftigen Radweg dort zu realisieren. Es gibt genug andere Ecken, wo es ähnlich eng zugeht und Radwege existieren.


----------



## RoDeBo (27. Juli 2020)

Edged schrieb:


> * ersetze 'Harvestereinsatz' durch 'Borkenkäfer'.


Der tut sicher auch das seine, aber die Harvester erledigen dann noch den Rest...





sibu schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch noch gut dran erinnern: Unterhalb des Ölbergs durften wir von der Stuttgarter Hütte zur Margarethenhöhe den "Kinderweg" nehmen und am Löwenburger Hof konnte man nebenan direkt im Wald spielen. Am Stenzelberg durfte man hoch und den Kletteren von oben zuschauen.
> 
> Inzwischen ist der Borkenkäfer im dritten Sommer unterwegs: Das letzte Grün der Fichten, dass vor zwei Wochen noch oben auf den Bäumen war, liegt jetzt auf dem Waldboden. Ein Fahrgefühl wie sonst im Herbst auf Lärchennadeln. Die Nadeln wird der Harvester beim Roden der Bestände dann "unterpflügen". Aber das Ende ist zumindest im Süden des Siebengebirge in Sicht: Der größere Teil ist gefällt. Ein paar kleinere Parzellen (Wildnisgebiet oder Privatwald?) bleiben vielleicht ja als Mahnmal stehen.


....ehrlich gesagt fürchte ich das Ende ist noch nicht in Sicht...neulich erst gehört  dass der borkenkäfer jetzt in höheren Lagen vorkommt und sich jetzt auch Douglasie und Eiche vorknöpft..


----------



## Black-Under (27. Juli 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist der Bunker-Trail aufgrund von Kampfmittelresten für beide Parteien gesperrt.


Soll das ein Witz sein?


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Soll das ein Witz sein?


Der B-Trail ist zum einen Ruhezone, zum anderen wegen den Zugängen zu den Stollen gesperrt, da sich da über die letzten Jahrzehnte immer wieder Unfälle ereignet haben, deswegen möchte man den Weg dort entlang weg haben! 

Persönlich muss ich auch sagen, das ich ihn keinster Weise attraktiv finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (27. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Am Stenzelberg durfte man hoch und den Kletteren von oben zuschauen.


Durfte man nicht da gab es eine Rüge von den Kletteren, denn das Betreten des Felskopfes war schon immer tabu. Eine Regel an die sich übrigens fast alle Kletterer gehalten haben. Alleine weil es der DAV vorschrieb.
Jetzt gibt es sogar Grillplätze auf den Felsköpfen und die früher vom DAV freigehaltenen Felsen sind mit Pflanzen überwuchert. Mit der Folge dass es dort keine Mauereidechsen mehr gibt auch die Vögel welche im Fels gebrütet haben sind verschwunden. 
Davon berichtet kein GA. 
Aber Hauptsache die bösen Mountainbiker verschwinden aus dem Wald. 

Im Übrigen gibt es im Ennert kaum nennenswerte Trails. Zwei liegen unter unzähligen Stämmen und Geäst begraben unfahrbar. Was diese Erwähnung wieder sollte?


----------



## Black-Under (27. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der B-Trail ist zum einen Ruhezone, zum anderen wegen den Zugängen zu den Stollen gesperrt, da sich da über die letzten Jahrzehnte immer wieder Unfälle ereignet haben, deswegen möchte man den Weg dort entlang weg haben!
> 
> Persönlich muss ich auch sagen, das ich ihn keinster Weise attraktiv finde...


In die Stollen gehen die Leute die da rein wollen auch jetzt rein und was soll denn da ruhen.
Ich persönlich fand den Trail sehr attraktiv.

Und Kampfmittelreste sind da so viel wie in meinem Garten. Vielleicht sollten manche sich mal mit der Geschichte des 7G auseinandersetzen. Es gibt da ein paar gute Bücher. Vor allem stand im 7G vor 100 Jahren kein Baum mehr.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> In die Stollen gehen die Leute die da rein wollen auch jetzt rein und was soll denn da ruhen.
> Ich persönlich fand den Trail sehr attraktiv.
> 
> Und Kampfmittelreste sind da so viel wie in meinem Garten. Vielleicht sollten manche sich mal mit der Geschichte des 7G auseinandersetzen. Es gibt da ein paar gute Bücher. Vor allem stand im 7G vor 100 Jahren kein Baum mehr.


Über Kampfmittelreste würde ich mir in Hallschlag(Eifel) auch deutlich mehr Gedanken machen, Stichwort Senfgasgranaten... 
Ruhezone fürs wild... Was denn sonst, damit die Jäger wieder was zu schießen vor die Flinte bekommen... Die Geschichte der U-verlagerungen kenne ich Recht gut...das es sich um keine Bunker handelt ist mir schon klar... Es war viel mehr kriegswichtige Industrie angesiedelt wie die Bezeichnungen als Aero-Stahl Stollen verraten...


----------



## davez (27. Juli 2020)

Für das 7GB hätte ich einen Vorschlag. MTBler auf die schmalen Wege und Spaziergänger auf die breiteren Waldwege.


----------



## davez (27. Juli 2020)

Heute war ich in Königswinter unterwegs und mich hat die Dummheit eines Schildes von den Socken gehauen. Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein solches passiv - agressives Schild aufzustellen?  So etwas durchläuft ja einen Genehmigungsprozess innerhalb einer Behörde und muss politisch gewollt sein  Es sagt unglaublich viel über die Borniertheit und die einseitige Klientelpolitik (Autofahrer & Spaziergänger) aus. Das ist zum Fremdschämen


----------



## davez (27. Juli 2020)

Weiter geht es. Die gesamte Promenade wurde (nach meiner Wahrnehmung erst vor kurzem) zu einer Fußgängerzone erklärt. War es nicht vorher ein kombinierter Fußgänger & Radweg? Baulich wäre es auch überhaupt kein Problem sogar beides komplett zu trennen. Denn direkt am Rhein könnten die Fußgänger laufen, parallel zur Straße die Radfahrer fahren. Rheinabwärts wüsste ich gar nicht, wie man den Bereich umfahren sollte und nicht weit vom Rhein weg fährt. Rheinaufwärts gibt es eine lustige Umleitung, die mich beim Befahren am Sonntag zur Hauptstraße führte. Es ist der Wahnsinn, entlang eines Fahrradwanderwegs am Rhein schneidet eine Gemeinde die Fahrradfahrer einfach von der Route ab. Wenn man sich den vorher ausgewiesenen "Radweg" ansieht - der in beide Richtungen befahren werden sollte, kann man sich bildhaft vorstellen, was dort an sonnigen Sonntagen abgeht / abging. Aber anstatt eine bauliche Lösung im Sinn aller (!) Nutzer zu suchen, werden die Radfahrer ausgesperrt. Die Poller stehen rheinabwärts im übrigen so eng, dass man mit einem 2-sitzigen Fahrradanhänger nicht durch kommt


----------



## dopero (27. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Heute war ich in Königswinter unterwegs und mich hat die Dummheit eines Schildes von den Socken gehauen. Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein solches passiv - agressives Schild aufzustellen?


Die Frage ist eher, wie man glauben kann, das ein buntes Schild irgend etwas regeln/verbieten könnte.

Aber um für Konflikte zwischen den Nutzern zu sorgen, ist es sicher gut geeignet.


----------



## Splash (27. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Heute war ich in Königswinter unterwegs und mich hat die Dummheit eines Schildes von den Socken gehauen. Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein solches passiv - agressives Schild aufzustellen?



Das lädt geradezu ein ... Stickerfangfläche ??

Wo ist das?


----------



## Black-Under (27. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Über Kampfmittelreste würde ich mir in Hallschlag(Eifel) auch deutlich mehr Gedanken machen, Stichwort Senfgasgranaten...
> Ruhezone fürs wild... Was denn sonst, damit die Jäger wieder was zu schießen vor die Flinte bekommen... Die Geschichte der U-verlagerungen kenne ich Recht gut...das es sich um keine Bunker handelt ist mir schon klar... Es war viel mehr kriegswichtige Industrie angesiedelt wie die Bezeichnungen als Aero-Stahl Stollen verraten...


In erster Linie wurden die Stollen gegraben um Trachyttuff abzubauen. In Königswinter wurden früher Backöfen hergestellt. Die waren weltweit bekannt. 
Im zweiten Weltkrieg erst wurden die Höhlen zweckentfremdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> In erster Linie wurden die Stollen gegraben um Trachyttuff abzubauen. In Königswinter wurden früher Backöfen hergestellt. Die waren weltweit bekannt.
> Im zweiten Weltkrieg erst wurden die Höhlen zweckentfremdet.


Ach wirklich? Ich habe mich nur auf den Irrführenden und aus Unwissenheit genutzten Namen bunkertrail bezogen!


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Heute war ich in Königswinter unterwegs und mich hat die Dummheit eines Schildes von den Socken gehauen. Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein solches passiv - agressives Schild aufzustellen?  So etwas durchläuft ja einen Genehmigungsprozess innerhalb einer Behörde und muss politisch gewollt sein  Es sagt unglaublich viel über die Borniertheit und die einseitige Klientelpolitik (Autofahrer & Spaziergänger) aus. Das ist zum Fremdschämen
> Anhang anzeigen 1089588


Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub Zuhause bin gibt das einen Brief an die Verwaltung der.sich gewaschen hat!  Wo wir doch gerade quasi eine Mobilitätswende haben wollen!


----------



## limes11 (27. Juli 2020)

Es gibt diverse Artikel im Netz zur Situation am Koenigswinterer Ufer. Z.B. 









						Unübersichtliche Verkehrsführung: Königswinterer Promenade wird zur Fußgängerzone
					

Um die Verkehrsprobleme an der Rheinallee in Königswinter zu lösen, müssen Radfahrer demnächst im Schritttempo fahren oder stellenweise komplett absteigen. Die Stadt stellt derzeit entsprechende Schilder auf.




					ga.de
				




Derzeit können Buerger ihre Meinung aeußern, siehe:






						Stadt Königswinter | Startseite
					






					www.koenigswinter.de
				




Man kann sogar direkt eine Mail schreiben. An manchen Bäumen an der Promenade hängen Schilder, die auf die Umfrage und die Ausschreibung hinweisen.

Die Situation mit den Umlaufgittern ist nicht so schlimm. Man kann links daran vorbeigehen, die Gitter reichen nicht bis zum Ende der Fußgängerzone. Das neue Schild ist schon eine Frechheit. Warum die Stadt nicht einfach mehr kontrolliert anstatt so etwas aufzuhängen, verstehe ich nicht. Am Wochenende eine super Einnahmequelle. Allerdings ist das Stück, auf dem man absteigen muss, nicht lang, vielleicht 100m. 

Es gibt eine ausgeschilderte Umleitung in beide Richtungen. Die ist gar nicht so schlecht, zwar etwas länger, dafür hat man aber seine Ruhe. Das Problem ist, dass diese an der Station Longenburg vorbeiführt, eine dubiose Gegend, wo sich nicht jeder wohlfuehlt. Das ist meines Wissens auch der Grund gewesen, weshalb das Radfahren am Ufer vor zwei Jahren nicht komplett verboten wurde. 

Die Stadt hat wohl begriffen, dass sie nicht noch Jahre auf Fördergelder warten kann und handelt nun. Es muss wieder ein Radweg her. Das geht gar nicht anders. Jetzt, im Anbetracht des E-Bike-Booms die Senioren auf ihren Rheinradrouten auszusperren, waere auch ganz schlecht fuer die anliegenden Geschäfte.


----------



## davez (27. Juli 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Das lädt geradezu ein ... Stickerfangfläche ??
> 
> Wo ist das?


Wenn Du aus der Fähre aussteigst und dann links den Stich hoch fährst in Richtung Anleger / Promenade / Fussgängerzone


----------



## Trekki (27. Juli 2020)

Zum Thema der Promenade in Königswinter: dort ist Platz für (von der Häuserzeile zum Rhein hin aufgezählt)

Bürgersteig
Parkplatz für Autos (Teilweise 90° zur Fahrtrichtung, also ca. 5 m breit)
Fahrbahn, 1 Spur, Einbahnstraße
Straßenbahn, 1 Spur
Grünes
Gehweg mit Fahrrad frei (Achtung: Hundeverseucht)
Grünes
Gehweg
Aber für Fahrräder ist eigendlich kein Platz. Auf der Fahrbahn bin ich schon angehupt worden, wahrscheinlich weil ich nur mit 25km/h daher fuhr.


----------



## sibu (27. Juli 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Warum die Stadt nicht einfach mehr kontrolliert anstatt so etwas aufzuhängen,


Den fließenden Verkehr (dazu gehören auch Fahrräder) darf nur die Polizei kontrollieren, aber die war auch schon da und hat gebührenpflichtige Hinweise gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (27. Juli 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zum Thema der Promenade in Königswinter: dort ist Platz für (von der Häuserzeile zum Rhein hin aufgezählt)


Die Engstelle ist der Hochbahnsteig direkt an der Fähre. Der ist zu schmal für die Dreifachnutzung Warten, Fugänger und Radfahrer. Davor und dahinter ist ja Fahren erlaubt. Aber auch dort ist genug Platz, wenn man ihn finden möchte. Etwas Geld muss man auch ausgeben. Aktuell sind zwischen Sea-Life-Center und Rhein:

Schmaler Bürgersteig,
Haltebucht für Reisebusse,
Geradeaus-Spur,
Rechtsabbieger zur Fähre,
Gleis,
Bahnsteig,
Fährrampe.
Wenn auf die Haltebucht verzichtet wird, sowie unmittelbar dahinter 10 Parkplätze, kann die Geradeaus-Spur und der Abbieger vom Rhein wegrücken. Auf dem alten Abbiegestreifen ist Platz für den Hochbahnsteig und der jetzige relativ großzügige Bahnsteig ist breit genug für einen Fuß- und Radweg. Das Eselsdenkmal muss dann nur noch vor das Sealife und alle haben Platz zum Flanieren und Fahren (nicht gerade als Rennstrecke).


----------



## davez (27. Juli 2020)

Man könnte die Uferpromenade für Autos sperren und daraus einen tollen Radweg machen, der breit genug ist, damit man ihn in 2 Richtungen befahren kann.


----------



## sibu (27. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Man könnte die Uferpromenade für Autos sperren und daraus einen tollen Radweg machen, der breit genug ist, damit man ihn in 2 Richtungen befahren kann.


Sperren kann man die Straße noch nicht, denn für Fahrzeuge, die nicht über die B42 (Kraftfahrstraße) fahren können, ist das Rheinufer die einzige Möglichkeit, um von Königswinter nach Rhöndorf zu fahren. Das wird sich erst ändern, wenn die Bahnschranke am Drachenfelsweg wegfällt und die bereits bestehende Auto-Unterführung (Zufahrt zum Parkplatz an der Drachenfelsbahn) vollständig angeschlossen wird.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (28. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibt es im Ennert kaum nennenswerte Trails. Zwei liegen unter unzähligen Stämmen und Geäst begraben unfahrbar. Was diese Erwähnung wieder sollte?


Die wurden und werden hier wohl gezielt, nach entsprechender Anweisung, von den Waldarbeiten versperrt und unfahrbar gemacht. 
Wie bereits geschrieben, fühlen sich manche Bewohner um das Ennert herum, vor allem Ältere, wohl von Bikern eingeschüchtert. Sei es auf der Waldautobahn oder wo auch immer.
Ich denke der Artikel ist daher auch für diese Zielgruppe der Zeitungsleser geschrieben damit sie sich diese dann bestätigt fühlt. Ferner sieht das angebliche Problem für die breite Masse der Leser so größer aus.


----------



## RoDeBo (28. Juli 2020)

Schön in dem Artikel der kleine fetzen, dass diverse Hindernisse auf dem Weg geglättet werden...u.a. Wurzeln werden entfernt. Wie geht das bitte ohne den dazugehörigen Baum zu schädigen?!
Und zu o.g. blödem Verbotsschild noch ein Gedanke: klingt immer irgendwie banal wenn schilder aufgestellt werden  kostet aber alles die Steuerzahler und nicht die abstrakte "Stadt"....


----------



## talybont (28. Juli 2020)

Man könnte auch gleich Königswinter kpl. schliessen, da Oberpleis ebenfalls in der Lage ist, die Verwaltung zu übernehmen. Wer braucht da noch das ewig gestrige Städtchen am Rhein?


----------



## sibu (28. Juli 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Man könnte auch gleich Königswinter kpl. schliessen, da Oberpleis ebenfalls in der Lage ist, die Verwaltung zu übernehmen.


Das ist doch schon längst passiert. Der Bürgermeister, ein großer Teil der Ratsmitglieder, mehr als die Hälfte der Einwohner wohnen bei den Strüchern und dahinter. Der Bauhauf ist ebenfalls dort und ein Rathaus gibt es auch


----------



## mig23 (28. Juli 2020)

Beim plattmachen der Stadt bitte die Eisdiele stehen lassen!!!


----------



## davez (28. Juli 2020)

mig23 schrieb:


> Beim plattmachen der Stadt bitte die Eisdiele stehen lassen!!!


Nee, das Eis in Oberdollendorf an der Fähre ist besser. Eisdiele kann also auch weg


----------



## Goldsprint (28. Juli 2020)

Der GA mal wieder: https://ga.de/ratgeber/kindernachrichten/rasant-ueber-stock-und-stein_aid-52334889 

Was ist die Botschaft des Artikels?

Kinder, in Nürnberg habt ihrs besser!?
Mountainbiken ist so geil, aber ätschibätsch nicht in Bonn!?
Nur die Stadt Nürnberg findet eine Lösung; die Stadt Bonn kann/will es nicht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. Juli 2020)

Diffamierung at its best !


----------



## sibu (28. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Nee, das Eis in Oberdollendorf an der Fähre ist besser. Eisdiele kann also auch weg


Oberdollendorf hat gar keine Fähre  aber Ober- und Niederdollendorf haben beide eine Eisdiele


----------



## davez (28. Juli 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Oberdollendorf hat gar keine Fähre  aber Ober- und Niederdollendorf haben beide eine Eisdiele


 Niederdollendorf 
Eiscafe Eiszeit


----------



## Black-Under (28. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Niederdollendorf
> Eiscafe Eiszeit


Kenne ich nur in Siegburg.
Wo soll das denn in Niederdollendorf sein?


----------



## sibu (28. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Kenne ich nur in Siegburg.
> Wo soll das denn in Niederdollendorf sein?


Direkt an der Rheinpromenade, von der Fähre 50 m nach Süden.


----------



## mig23 (28. Juli 2020)

Nene - Eis ist bei Bruno am besten. Ich bin mit den Kindern jeden Sommer offizieller Eistester in der näheren Umgebung. Bruno in der Altstadt macht mit Abstand das beste Eis - die in NDD an der Fähre ist nur gut gelegen, aber lecker ist die nicht. 


So und nu zu der Radwegsdiskussion: Es macht wirklich am Wochenende keinen Spaß mit dem Rad am Rhein entlang zu fahren, schon gar nicht mit kleinen Kindern oder dem Kinderanhänger. Die Radwege zwischen Fähre NDD und Altstadt sind eine Zumutung, da ist einfach zu viel Verkehr, deswegen fahren wir auch meistens an der DB-Bahnstrecke entlang. Die Konflikte sind bei 4 Verkehrsteilnehmergruppen (Fußgänger, Radfahrer, Autofahrer und Straßenbahn) vorprogrammiert. Aus Sicht der Stadt kann ich nachvollziehen, dass die Radfahrer als "schwächstes" Glied zurückgedrängt werden. Die Bahn lässt sich nicht verschieben und Fußgänger und Autofahrer als Tagestouristen bringen zumindest noch ein wenig Geld in die Kasse. Fragt sich wie lange noch: Die glorreichen Zeiten von KöWi sind wohl dahin, was man der Altstadt/Fußgängerzone auch ansieht. Nichtsdestotrotz muss sich in der Zukunft aus verkehrsplanerischer Sicht viel tun und die Rheinpromenade umgestaltet werden, um dem zunehmenden Rad/E-Bike-Verkehr Herr zu werden.


----------



## Trekki (29. Juli 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Der GA mal wieder: https://ga.de/ratgeber/kindernachrichten/rasant-ueber-stock-und-stein_aid-52334889
> 
> Was ist die Botschaft des Artikels?
> 
> ...


Zum Glück ist das Werbevideo vorher recht kurz, der Artikel aber auch. Was ich herauslese

aufgrund der Federung tut es nicht weh schnell durch den Wald zu sausen
Schanzen sind böse (Umwelt, Unfälle)
Nürnberg baut sie ab und wieder auf
Eine Botschaft kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Schn33fraese (29. Juli 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Der GA mal wieder: https://ga.de/ratgeber/kindernachrichten/rasant-ueber-stock-und-stein_aid-52334889
> 
> Was ist die Botschaft des Artikels?
> 
> ...



Sommerloch?!


----------



## sibu (4. August 2020)

Ein neuer Artikel im GA zum Drachenfels ist heute im Lokalteil erschienen. Da der Artikel eventuell hinter der Bezahlsperre liegt, das Wesentliche: Beim Erstellen einer Fahrradkarte hat man tatsächlich festgestellt, dass die Beschilderung der Drachenfelsstraße ("für alle Fahrzeuge verboten") nicht mit dem Wegeplan übereinstimmt. Es soll jetzt ein "Fahrrad frei" dazukommen. Dann darf man endlich die gefühlt 30% hochfahren. Die im Artikel erwähnte Fahrradkarte ist übrigens vergriffen und wird neu aufgelegt, aber es steht nicht drin, wo man sie bekommt.

Ansonsten hat man bemerkt, dass der Andrang der Besucher drastisch zugenommen hat und die Leute kreuz und quer durch Wald und Feld laufen. Dem möchte man mit Besucherlenkung (neuer Internet-Auftritt mit Hinweisen auf andere, interessante Wanderrouten) entgegen steuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (4. August 2020)

Die Trails im Ennert sind jetzt vom Forstamt gesperrt worden. Das beste, für die Sperrung eines Trails haben die extra zwei junge gesunde Buchen gefällt. Ein Trail verläuft dabei zu 75% auf einem Rückeweg welcher vom Harvester tief ausgefahren ist. Was da Mountainbiker noch kaputt machen sollen ist mehr als fraglich.
Das ist wohl die Reaktion auf den Artikel im GA vor einigen Tagen. Aktuell kommt es mir vor als wenn die Kommune einen Kleinkrieg gegen MTBler führt.


----------



## baconcookie (4. August 2020)

weiß einer wie es aktuell am Venusberg aussieht?


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. August 2020)

Am Venusberghang wird auch grad viel gefällt und die Bäume fallen wie durch Zufall über die alten Trails...
Zu bewerten, ob die Bäume jetzt den Wuchs der verbleibenden gehemmt haben oder inwieweit das forstwirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, maße ich mir jetzt mal nicht an zu bewerten. Wenns mein Wald wäre, hätte ich diese Bäume aber nicht gefällt.


----------



## Black-Under (4. August 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Am Venusberghang wird auch grad viel gefällt und die Bäume fallen wie durch Zufall über die alten Trails...
> Zu bewerten, ob die Bäume jetzt den Wuchs der verbleibenden gehemmt haben oder inwieweit das forstwirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, maße ich mir jetzt mal nicht an zu bewerten. Wenns mein Wald wäre, hätte ich diese Bäume aber nicht gefällt.


Ein Wald braucht eigentlich keine Pflege, die Bäume machen das schon untereinander aus. Da gilt einfach "survival of the fittest" Das sind dann auch Bäume die mit den neuen Umgebungsbedingungen am besten zurecht kommen. Aber darum geht es nicht im Wald, es geht um Ertrag.


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. August 2020)

Wenns aber um Ertrag ginge, hätte ich a) andere Bäume gefällt und würde die dann b) nicht verrotten lassen...
Aber halt, wenns mein Wald wäre... Da muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden. Stadt Bonn entscheidet sich wohl eher für Populismus.
(Achtung: sarkastische, unqualifizierte Privatmeinung...)


----------



## davez (4. August 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Wenns aber um Ertrag ginge, hätte ich a) andere Bäume gefällt und würde die dann b) nicht verrotten lassen...
> Aber halt, wenns mein Wald wäre... Da muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden. Stadt Bonn entscheidet sich wohl eher für Populismus.
> (Achtung: sarkastische, unqualifizierte Privatmeinung...)


Der Borkenkäfer braucht doch auch Futter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (4. August 2020)

Ich bin letzte Woche die Strecke zwischen Bonn und Koblenz auf beiden Rheinseiten mit dem Rad gefahren. Wenn die Straßen in so schlechtem wären wie die Radwege, wären die Zeitungen voll von Berichten und die Bürger würden auf die Barikaden gehen. Das zeigt, welchen Stellenwert das Fahrrad hat gegenüber den Autos. Totales Versagen der Politik...


----------



## Goldsprint (4. August 2020)

Am Sonntag gab es einen Stand vom VVS am Einkehrhäuschen. Eigentlich hätte ich fragen sollen, ob sie auch ein Herz für Mountainbiker haben und man sich bei Ihnen engagieren kann.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2020)

Kein Wunder das der arme VVS so ein Wegeplan macht.
Das habt ihr ja toll hinbekommen da im Schmelztal. Das waren doch heerschaaren von bösen Mountainbiker die da die Wege umgepflügt haben. Mich wundert das nicht !


----------



## sibu (7. August 2020)

Wenn es mit den Rodungen bald mal vorbei wäre. Seit 10 Tagen kommen die vom Schmelztal Fichtenplantage für Fichtenplantage meinem Arbeitsweg wieder näher. Und die Fichten, die vor vier Wochen noch grün waren, stehen jetzt kahl in der Landschaft. Die kommenden, heißen Tage werden den Prozess noch mal beschleunigen.


----------



## RoDeBo (7. August 2020)

Dann ist auch endlich Platz für Gewerbe- und Neubaugebiete und den Ennertaufstieg...Wald und Naturschutz haben ja eh nicht funktioniert, weil die Mountainbiker sich nicht benehmen.


----------



## Splash (7. August 2020)

China braucht halt Bauholz ...


----------



## talybont (8. August 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn es mit den Rodungen bald mal vorbei wäre. Seit 10 Tagen kommen die vom Schmelztal Fichtenplantage für Fichtenplantage meinem Arbeitsweg wieder näher. Und die Fichten, die vor vier Wochen noch grün waren, stehen jetzt kahl in der Landschaft. Die kommenden, heißen Tage werden den Prozess noch mal beschleunigen.


Hier bei uns im Taunus ist es auch richtig derb. Man könnte meinen, die wollten im Winter ins Skigeschäft einsteigen. Richtung Lahn ist es besser, da hat es überwiegend Laubwald. Aber alles in allem ist es schon immens kahl geworden.


----------



## Trekki (8. August 2020)

So?
Diese Woche im 7gb


----------



## sibu (10. August 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1095952
> So?
> Diese Woche im 7gb


Ja, wobei dort das "Untergrün" schon richtig hoch ist. Für meinen Geschmack sieht das besser aus, als die Rodungen. Das betrifft auch Wege, die durch Fichtenwälder führ(t)en. Je nachdem, wie dort gerodet wurde, macht es anschließend keinen Spaß, dort entlang zu gehen.


----------



## talybont (10. August 2020)

Früher wusste man, wenn es im Wald tagsüber dunkel war, dass es sich um Nadelwald handeln musste. Heutzutage ist es im Nadelwald taghell. Es liegen derart viele Nadeln auf der Erde, dass fährt sich richtig komisch.
Und dieses Totholz holen die noch alles aus dem Wald raus. Wie das dann aussieht, kann sich jeder vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. August 2020)

Ich finds klasse das die ollen Fichten wegkommen, die Freiflächen holt sich die Natur eh wieder zurück. 
Es gibt auch im 7G ein gutes Beispiel....zwischen Einkehrhaus und Margarethennhöhe gibt's ein Stück Trail wo Kyrill 2007 alles geplättet hatte,man überließ das Stück sich selbst, jetzt ist alles längst wieder zugewachsen... und Freiflächen bringen Licht und Luft in die Fichtenödniss.


----------



## sibu (10. August 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse das die ollen Fichten wegkommen, die Freiflächen holt sich die Natur eh wieder zurück.


Die ollen Fichten fallen von alleine um. Da braucht man keine Harvester und Rückefahrzeuge, die erst den Boden verdichten, damit man das Holz zu Dumpingpreisen nach China verschiffen kann. Anschließend werden in den Rodungen noch für teuer Geld Setzlinge gepflanzt (direkt neben dem Siebengebirge sind es sogar wieder Nadelbäume), die zum großen Teil wieder eingehen, weil es immer noch nicht ausreichend regnet. Das, was auf den Brachen und zwischen den Fichtenruinen von alleine wächst und sich gegen Konkurrenz und Trockenheit behauptet, ist vermutlich genau das, was an den neuen Standort gehört.


----------



## talybont (10. August 2020)

Das Problem ist aber auch, dass wenn man die Bäume sich selbst und der Natur überlässt, sie unkontrolliert umfallen und somit auch Menschen gefährden können.
Dann wird der Wald halt einfach kpl. gesperrt. So wie die Nadelbäume aussehen, brauchen die keinen ausgewachsenen Sturm mehr um umzufallen.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. August 2020)

Problem sind die so genannten Waldbauern, die wollen ihre Ernte noch erleben, mit Laubbäume dauerts halt länger....


----------



## Black-Under (10. August 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber auch, dass wenn man die Bäume sich selbst und der Natur überlässt, sie unkontrolliert umfallen und somit auch Menschen gefährden können.
> Dann wird der Wald halt einfach kpl. gesperrt. So wie die Nadelbäume aussehen, brauchen die keinen ausgewachsenen Sturm mehr um umzufallen.


Na und dann lass sie doch umfallen. Abseits der Wege sollst du eh nicht rumlaufen oder fahren. 
Neben den Wegen kann man ja die Fichten fällen. 
Das Totholz ist übrigens sehr wertvoll für den Wald. Mit den Rodungen hält man den Borkenkäfer auch nicht auf.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. August 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich bin letzte Woche die Strecke zwischen Bonn und Koblenz auf beiden Rheinseiten mit dem Rad gefahren. Wenn die Straßen in so schlechtem wären wie die Radwege, wären die Zeitungen voll von Berichten und die Bürger würden auf die Barikaden gehen. Das zeigt, welchen Stellenwert das Fahrrad hat gegenüber den Autos. Totales Versagen der Politik...


Die runde Macht mit dem RR richtig Spass.... nicht...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. August 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Hier bei uns im Taunus ist es auch richtig derb. Man könnte meinen, die wollten im Winter ins Skigeschäft einsteigen. Richtung Lahn ist es besser, da hat es überwiegend Laubwald. Aber alles in allem ist es schon immens kahl geworden.


War jetzt im Sauerland, man kann sagen, alles was Nadelwald war ist tot! Laubwald war gesund und ok... Aber Nadelwald ist komplett kahl...


----------



## sibu (10. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Laubwald war gesund und ok


Das ist im Siebengebirge leider nicht mehr so. In den feuchten Bachtälern schon, aber an trockenen Hängen und auf den Bergen (Himmerich, Broderkonsberg, Leyberg) liegen trockene, welke Blätter auf dem Boden, bzw. Hängen noch am Baum.


----------



## Black-Under (11. August 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Das ist im Siebengebirge leider nicht mehr so. In den feuchten Bachtälern schon, aber an trockenen Hängen und auf den Bergen (Himmerich, Broderkonsberg, Leyberg) liegen trockene, welke Blätter auf dem Boden, bzw. Hängen noch am Baum.


Bei Trockenheit, werfen die Bäume ihr Laub früher ab. Wir haben ja schon August. Das ist noch nicht dramatisch, folgen allerdings mehrere Jahre Trockenheit, kann es für den Baum zu einem Problem werden. Dann kann der Borkenkäfer auch Laubbäume schädigen, weil der Baum eben nicht mehr in der Lage ist ausreichend Harz zu produzieren. Aber die Jungbäume die im Schatten darauf warten, dass ihre Zeit gekommen sind, kommen u.U. besser mit der Situation zurecht. Da sie aus Sämlingen gewachsen sind und anders gewurzelt haben.

Ganz problematisch ist das Roden mit dem Harvester, weil dadurch der Boden starkt geschädigt wird und vor allem weniger Wasser speichern kann und in den ersten Jahren der Boden noch mehr austrocknet, weil eben auch das Unterholz zerstört wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (12. August 2020)

Einen interessanten Ansatz finde ich auch, dass Baumstämme komplett geschreddert werden und sozusagen als 3D-Puzzle abtransportiert werden. Kennt jemand einen Hintergrund dazu?


----------



## dopero (12. August 2020)

Kommt wahrscheinlich alles in Hackschnitzelheizungen. Also wozu im Stück transportieren?


----------



## sibu (12. August 2020)

Interessant, bisher habe ich nur Container gesehen, die mit Stammholz beladen wurden. Die gingen über die Autobahn nach Antwerpen und von dort per Schiff nach China.


----------



## RoDeBo (12. August 2020)

Wie gut dass sowohl Hechsler als auch Containertruck federleicht und leise im Wald unterwegs sind...

Abgesehen davon vermute ich dass zwischen noch grün und käferfrei abgeholzten Bäumen (ganz in Container) und schon dank Borkenkäfer kaputten, die aber trotzdem noch verkauft werden können (gehechselt) unterschieden wird...


----------



## talybont (12. August 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon vermute ich dass zwischen noch grün und käferfrei abgeholzten Bäumen (ganz in Container) und schon dank Borkenkäfer kaputten, die aber trotzdem noch verkauft werden können (gehechselt) unterschieden wird...


Aha, die Käfer werden feuerbestattet.....nobel.


----------



## sibu (12. August 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon vermute ich dass zwischen noch grün und käferfrei abgeholzten Bäumen (ganz in Container) und schon dank Borkenkäfer kaputten, die aber trotzdem noch verkauft werden können (gehechselt) unterschieden wird...


Äh, nein ... Nach China gehen auch Borkenkäferstämme, sofern sie die nötige Länge und Dicke haben. Die dürfen dort noch als Bauholz verwendet werden  - sagten mir zumindest die Belgier, die die Stämme in die Container verladen haben. In den Häcksler kommt, was noch nicht mal mehr die Chinesen nehmen. Egal ob beim Fällen noch grüne, braune oder gar keine Nadeln dran waren.

Apropos Nadeln, @talybont Die Auflage durch die Fichtennadeln ist deutlich dicker als das, was unter normalen Lärchen im Herbst anfällt. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man keine Reifenspuren hinterlässt, aber das kann schon mal rutschig werden. Jetzt, wo es geregnet hat, hat das Wasser da auch richtige Rinnen hineingespült. Mit der Restfeuchtigkeit klebt das Zeug am Unterrohr und unter dem Tretlager und es bildet sich schnell ein dicker Belag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (12. August 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Äh, nein ... Nach China gehen auch Borkenkäferstämme, sofern sie die nötige Länge und Dicke haben. Die dürfen dort noch als Bauholz verwendet werden  - sagten mir zumindest die Belgier, die die Stämme in die


Die dürfen auch hier als Bauholz verwendet werden. Die Borkenkäfer sind ja Splintholzkäfer und gehen nur in das Splintholz. Dadurch verringert sich aber der nutzbare Durchmesser, sprich man bekommt weniger Bretter raus. Das mindert den Preis. Allerdings traue ich den Chinesen auch zu, dass die den Splint trotzdem mit verwenden.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. August 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Einen interessanten Ansatz finde ich auch, dass Baumstämme komplett geschreddert werden und sozusagen als 3D-Puzzle abtransportiert werden. Kennt jemand einen Hintergrund dazu?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1097583
> Anhang anzeigen 1097584



Wahrscheinlich für OSB-Platten o.ä.


----------



## Alex_Nikopol (13. August 2020)

Die Hackschnitzel werden verheizt, da das ja angeblich klimaneutral ist und nur das CO2 in die Umwelt gelangt,
die auch vorher vom Baum gebunden wurde. Hackschnitzelheizungen galten deshalb eine zeitlang als besonders umweltfreundlich.
http://www.klimaretter.info/energie/hintergrund/24136-europa-verheizt-seine-waelder
Zu allem Unglück über den Zustand der Wälder ist auch noch Julia Klöckner für den Forst verantwortlich,
das ist die selbe Julia Klöckner, die sich für die Profite der Fleischindustrie und gegen die Rechte der Arbeitnehmer einsetzt.
Bei den ganzen Rodungen soll es wohl um einen Waldumbau Richtung mehr Natur gehen, allerdings so brutal wie auch hier bei uns vorgegangen,
wird fehlt da so ein bisschen der Glauben das es nicht doch nur um Kohle geht.
https://www.topagrar.com/jagd-und-w...aber-keinen-ersatz-der-schaeden-11823200.html


----------



## RoDeBo (13. August 2020)

Schön dass Klöckner von MEIN Haushalt spricht...wundert mich nicht dass die Kosten selbst bei guten Bezügen nicht von ihr alleine getragen werden können...?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. August 2020)

Eigentlich soll mit dem Waldklimafonds (Zitat) "das CO2-Minderungs-, Energie- und Substitutionspotenzial von Wald und Holz erschlossen und optimiert sowie die Anpassung der deutschen Wälder an den Klimawandel unterstützt werden." Verheizen ist danach eigentlich ausdrücklich nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## RoDeBo (16. August 2020)

Kleiner Trost...:
Wenn ich es im vorbeifahren richtig gesehen habe, ging es heute mal gegen die Autos...am dicken Stein war der Abschleppdienst bei der Arbeit...


----------



## trab999 (16. August 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Kleiner Trost...


Nö, ist für mich kein Trost, wenn es "gegen" irgendwen geht...


----------



## Black-Under (17. August 2020)

Ach übrigens ich war letztens verbotener Weise im 7G unterwegs. Auf einer Steilabfahrt waren Bäume quer gelegt. Das ist eine die man ziemlich spät einsehen kann und dann ist es eigentlich zu spät zum anhalten. (normalerweise baller ich da direkt runter, aber diesmal habe ich vorher angehalten und geschaut)

Also seit auf der Hut, dank der ganzen GA Artikel hat man jetzt die Fallensteller ermutigt tätig zu werden.


----------



## sibu (17. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ach übrigens ich war letztens verbotener Weise im 7G unterwegs. Auf einer Steilabfahrt waren Bäume quer gelegt. Das ist eine die man ziemlich spät einsehen kann und dann ist es eigentlich zu spät zum anhalten. (normalerweise baller ich da direkt runter, aber diesmal habe ich vorher angehalten und geschaut)
> 
> Also seit auf der Hut, dank der ganzen GA Artikel hat man jetzt die Fallensteller ermutigt tätig zu werden.


Das müssen nicht unbedingt Fallensteller gewesen sein. Auch auf den Waldautobahnen haben die Gewitter am Mittwoch und am Sonntag Bäume gelegt und Äste abgebrochen. Die Hauptwege werden schnell wieder instand gesetzt. Der Stellweg ist vom Abzweig am Lohrberg bis zur Schmelztalstraße wieder planiert und der Straßengraben ausgebaggert worden.


----------



## Black-Under (18. August 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Das müssen nicht unbedingt Fallensteller gewesen sein. Auch auf den Waldautobahnen haben die Gewitter am Mittwoch und am Sonntag Bäume gelegt und Äste abgebrochen. Die Hauptwege werden schnell wieder instand gesetzt. Der Stellweg ist vom Abzweig am Lohrberg bis zur Schmelztalstraße wieder planiert und der Straßengraben ausgebaggert worden.


Ich kann sehr wohl unterscheiden ob jemand einen Stamm gelegt hat oder ob das Bruch war.

Die lagen sauber quer über den Weg und es waren drei Stück zwei im Hang einer im Auslauf.  Nein so fallen keine Stämme. Bäume war vielleicht die falsche Bezeichnung. Stämmer oder dicke Äste trifft es wohl besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1978 (22. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Auf einer Steilabfahrt waren Bäume quer gelegt. Das ist eine die man ziemlich spät einsehen kann und dann ist es eigentlich zu spät zum anhalten. (normalerweise baller ich da direkt runter, aber diesmal habe ich vorher angehalten und geschaut)
> 
> Also seit auf der Hut, dank der ganzen GA Artikel hat man jetzt die Fallensteller ermutigt tätig zu werden.



Hindernisse zu platzieren, ist asozial. Nicht auf Sicht zu fahren und im Notfall nicht anhalten zu können aber auch.

Die Hindernisse waren vorher nicht da. Du bist aber offenbar schon mehrfach dort herunter geballert (deine Wortwahl). Die Annahme, dass die Hindernisse eine Reaktion sind auf dein Verhalten, ist also sehr nahe liegend. 

Aber klar, nicht dein Fehlverhalten ist schuld, sondern wie immer nur die anderen und vor allen der böse GA.


----------



## Black-Under (22. August 2020)

B1978 schrieb:


> Hindernisse zu platzieren, ist asozial. Nicht auf Sicht zu fahren und im Notfall nicht anhalten zu können aber auch.
> 
> Die Hindernisse waren vorher nicht da. Du bist aber offenbar schon mehrfach dort herunter geballert (deine Wortwahl). Die Annahme, dass die Hindernisse eine Reaktion sind auf dein Verhalten, ist also sehr nahe liegend.
> 
> Aber klar, nicht dein Fehlverhalten ist schuld, sondern wie immer nur die anderen und vor allen der böse GA.


Was hast Du denn für ein Problem.  
Deine Antwort ist vor allem asozial.
Weil ich da runter fahre ist es also völlig legitim dort Hindernisse aufzustellen, schließlich muss ich ja so fahren dass ich jederzeit anhalten kann, denn ich muss ja damit rechnen, dass auf solchen Abfahrten jemand Fallen stellt.
Jetzt bin ich auch noch Schuld wenn jemand Fallen so stellt, dass jemand sich schwer verletzen kann.

Nur mal für dich, das ist eine Stelle auf der niemals ein Wanderer entgegenkommt, da kommst Du zu Fuss nämlich gar nicht hoch und runter auch nicht.


----------



## sun909 (22. August 2020)

...wenn du mit dem Rad runter kommst, sprich ein Weg da ist, wird da auch zu Fuß jemand hoch kommen können...

Von daher ist der Hinweis auf ein "auf Sicht fahren" nicht ganz verkehrt 

Die "Fallen" sind da ein anderes Thema. 

Grüße


----------



## Black-Under (22. August 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wenn du mit dem Rad runter kommst, sprich ein Weg da ist, wird da auch zu Fuß jemand hoch kommen können...
> 
> Von daher ist der Hinweis auf ein "auf Sicht fahren" nicht ganz verkehrt
> 
> ...


Du bist also noch nie etwas runter gefahren wo man nicht ohne weiteres hochkommt. Ähh Hallo, wir sind hier in einem MTB Forum. Nicht im Hollandrad Forum.


----------



## DasLangeElend (22. August 2020)

Zunächst: Fallen stellen ist kriminell. Punkt.

Aber, nur so aus eigener Erfahrung, ich kenne im 7GB nichts, wo ich nicht mit Wanderer-Gegenverkehr rechnen würde. Alleine schon, weil ich weiß, wo ICH da überall schon langgewandert bin. Und da sind ein paar Sachen bei, wo ich nur wenig Leute kennen, die das mit dem MTB auch nur "probieren" würden.

Im SGB irgendeinen (legalen oder illegalen) Weg nicht auf Sicht zu fahren, ohne die SICHERHEIT zu haben, dass da nichts ist, keine Hindernisse, keine Wanderer, keine Veränderung der Strecke, ... das ist schlechtes Risikomanagment (für Dich) und verantwortungslos (gegenüber anderen).

Du wirst wohl damit leben müssen, dass auch einige nicht ganz so schlechte Fahrer Deine Einstellung nicht gutheißen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Und da sind ein paar Sachen bei, wo ich nur wenig Leute kennen, die das mit dem MTB auch nur "probieren" würden.


Dabei! ☝?? ?


----------



## Black-Under (22. August 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Zunächst: Fallen stellen ist kriminell. Punkt.
> 
> Aber, nur so aus eigener Erfahrung, ich kenne im 7GB nichts, wo ich nicht mit Wanderer-Gegenverkehr rechnen würde. Alleine schon, weil ich weiß, wo ICH da überall schon langgewandert bin. Und da sind ein paar Sachen bei, wo ich nur wenig Leute kennen, die das mit dem MTB auch nur "probieren" würden.
> 
> ...


Tja da kennst Du wohl nicht alles.
Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung es ging um eine Steilrampe nicht um einen Weg. Da klettert niemand hoch und unterhalb geht auch niemand spazieren.

Was mir hier gerade nicht gefällt es wird gerade angefangen bzw. versucht Fallen zu legitimieren, weil ich böser Bube ja schon mal eine kurze Steilrampe fahre ohne vorher anzuhalten.
Eins noch wenn ich da jemanden ausweichen muss weil er meint er müsse da hoch klettern, dann lege ich mich auf die Fresse, dass ist meine Verantwortung, wenn mir aber jemand da eine Falle einbaut und ich lege mich auf die Fresse ist das etwas anderes. Nach der Meinung einiger hier bin ich das dann auch selbst schuld. Sagt mal gehts noch.

PS: alles über 60° ist wohl nicht ohne Steighilfe gehbar und "Riskomanagment" sag mal gehts noch.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> PS: alles über 60° ist wohl nicht ohne Steighilfe gehbar und "Riskomanagment" sag mal gehts noch.


Na ja was so steil ist, das ich da zu Fuß nicht rauf komme, fährst du ganz sicher nicht runter ... 
Und gerade scheinbar nicht komplett einsehbare steile Stücke schaut man sich immer! Vorher kurz an ob es Veränderungen gibt!


----------



## dom_i (22. August 2020)

Wie halten die gelegten Stöckchen an dieser besagten Stelle eigentlich? Und wie ist der Stöckchenleger dahin gekommen wenn da keiner wandern kann?  ...bestimmt auch mit dem MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2020)

Hat sich vermutlich aus 1 Versehen von 1 Stock im Arsch befreit...könnte mir vorstellen, das befreit ungemein... ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> PS: alles über 60° ist wohl nicht ohne Steighilfe gehbar und "Riskomanagment" sag mal gehts noch.



OHa, 60° ..... ich hoffe du meintest 60% ? 60° entspräche 175% Gefälle ....



Black-Under schrieb:


> Was mir hier gerade nicht gefällt es wird gerade angefangen bzw. versucht Fallen zu legitimieren



Hat doch keiner gemacht ! Es haben Dich lediglich einige drauf hingewiesen das man stets auf Sicht fahren soll. Niemand hat geschrieben das Fallen stellen legitim ist. Gibt halt immer irgendwelche Monks die meinen sie müssten in die Verkehrsleitung eingreifen. Gibt ja in allen Lebensbereichen selbsternannte Sherrifs. Ich hab mich selber mal ne Zeit lang über die Hinterlassenschaften einer Büffelherdenartigen MTB Gruppe aufgeregt, letztendlich bringt das aber alles nix, weil machen kann man eh nix. Warum also uffreschen, ruhigbleiben und einfach fahren


----------



## delphi1507 (23. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> OHa, 60° ..... ich hoffe du meintest 60% ? 60° entspräche 175% Gefälle ....


Durchaus fahrbar  Kommt immer auf die Länge des Gefälles und den Auslauf an...


----------



## Black-Under (23. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Na ja was so steil ist, das ich da zu Fuß nicht rauf komme, fährst du ganz sicher nicht runter ...
> Und gerade scheinbar nicht komplett einsehbare steile Stücke schaut man sich immer! Vorher kurz an ob es Veränderungen gibt!


Bist du mal auf harten Boden 60° hoch. Das geht nur mit klettern auf allen vieren und selbst ich fahre kurze Rampen die steiler sind.  Nur für die die nicht wissen was 60° sind 90° wäre senkrecht.


----------



## Black-Under (23. August 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Wie halten die gelegten Stöckchen an dieser besagten Stelle eigentlich? Und wie ist der Stöckchenleger dahin gekommen wenn da keiner wandern kann?  ...bestimmt auch mit dem MTB


Das ist abseits vom Wanderweg und man soll es kaum glauben neben so einer Rampenabfahrt gibt es Vegetation wo man so Äste gut einhaken kann.


----------



## Black-Under (23. August 2020)

nur mal für alle die sich so eine Abfahrt anscheinend nicht vorstellen können.
Hier sind einige zu sehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das ist abseits vom Wanderweg und man soll es kaum glauben neben so einer Rampenabfahrt gibt es Vegetation wo man so Äste gut einhaken kann.


Schon Mal was von Trailrules gehört? Ein ganz wichtiger Punkt wir bleiben nur auf Wegen...


----------



## Black-Under (23. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schon Mal was von Trailrules gehört? Ein ganz wichtiger Punkt wir bleiben nur auf Wegen...


Das war ein Weg ein Trailweg eben.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das war ein Weg ein Trailweg eben.


Im 7 GB Gibt es nur Forst Wege oder Wanderwege... Alles andere ist ohne hin nicht offiziell...


----------



## Black-Under (23. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Im 7 GB Gibt es nur Forst Wege oder Wanderwege... Alles andere ist ohne hin nicht offiziell...


Na und rechtfertigt das etwas Fallen zu stellen.   
Egal wo jemand her fährt, rechtfertigt dies nicht diesem Menschen Fallen zu stellen. Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben, verbotene Wege zu benutzen ist nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Ähnlich falsch zu parken.
Fallen stellen  jedoch eine Straftat.

Ach ja entschuldigt, dass ich hier MTBler vor Fallen warnen wollte. Wird nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> nur mal für alle die sich so eine Abfahrt anscheinend nicht vorstellen können.



Vorstellen kan nich mir das schon .... aber hast du die Neigung mal nachgemessen ? Oft täuscht das i.d. Regel bewegt man sich in sehr steilem Gelände bis 70% Gefälle. 100% sind 45°


----------



## Black-Under (23. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Vorstellen kan nich mir das schon .... aber hast du die Neigung mal nachgemessen ? Oft täuscht das i.d. Regel bewegt man sich in sehr steilem Gelände bis 70% Gefälle. 100% sind 45°


Ja weißt du ich habe natürlich immer meine digitale Wasserwaage dabei. 
Ich habe es eben abgeschätzt im obereren Bereich muss man auf allen vieren krabbeln um da hochzukommen, deswegen habe ich mal 60° geschätzt im unteren Bereich wo die Äste lagen sind es vielleicht wirklich nur 45°.
Aber wenn man sich die Bäume links und rechts anschaut kann man das schon gut abschätzen.

Lass es doch durchgängig 45° sein. Ändert nichts daran, dass eventuell mitrollende Hindernisse mehr als lästig sind.

45° gibt es doch häufig , sehr viele Treppen haben schon 45°.


----------



## sun909 (23. August 2020)

Also deine Logik hinkt:

Entweder ist das ein Weg, den niemand runter oder hochlaufen kann... Dann könnte da ja auch niemand Fallen stellen, weil er sich auf die Fresse legen würde?!

Oder es kann doch jemand hoch-und runterlaufen und einem MTBler Fallen stellen, der dort -überspitzt gesagt und um noch ein wenig Öl ins Feuer zu gießen  - ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste runterknallt...

Letzten Endes hat es aber mit dem Thema hier nicht richtig was zu tun...

Schönen Sonntag und bleib heile beim Biken, ob mit ode ohne Falle...


----------



## Black-Under (23. August 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Also deine Logik hinkt:
> 
> Entweder ist das ein Weg, den niemand runter oder hochlaufen kann... Dann könnte da ja auch niemand Fallen stellen, weil er sich auf die Fresse legen würde?!
> 
> ...


Du kannst also auf einem steilen Stück keine Äste legen und diese verkeilen.
Sag mal sind wir hier im Rentner Boden Turn Forum. Das wird ja immer besser.  
Was sich manche für Mühe machen um Fallen zu stellen, dafür gibt es genug Beispiele.


----------



## sun909 (23. August 2020)

Sorry, du willst es nicht verstehen und da ist mir meine Zeit dann echt zu schade drum.... Alles Geisterfahrer außer dir, gelle?


----------



## Schn33fraese (23. August 2020)

Nachmessen kann man recht einfach, zur Not bei einem Wanderer kurz die Stöcke ausleihen und ausrechnen.

Jedenfalls, egal ob Weg oder nicht, es gibt keinerlei Rechtfertigung, Fallen an unübersichtlichen Stellen aufzubauen. 

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Mtbler, die überall erst mal einen Trackwalk machen, um alles auf neue Fallen zu kontrollieren? Oder mit 4km/h zu Tale hoppeln? Eine Person oder ein Tier kann man im Vergleich zu einem Stock gut ausmachen. Knüppel sind ja noch dankbare Hindernisse. Seile, Nägel, spätestens da nützt das ganze auf Sicht fahren Gerede auch nichts. Zumal Fallen ja dem Grundgedanken folgen, dass man sie nur schwer entdecken kann im Gegensatz zu Hindernissen.

Ich habe gerade auch mit so Spinnern zu tun, aber nicht im 7GB. An einer besonders perfiden Stelle, die an sich gut einsehbar ist. Nur nicht ein kleiner toter Winkel, in dem immer wieder gestapelt wird. Mit z.t. erstaunlichem Elan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na und rechtfertigt das etwas Fallen zu stellen.
> Egal wo jemand her fährt, rechtfertigt dies nicht diesem Menschen Fallen zu stellen. Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben, verbotene Wege zu benutzen ist nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Ähnlich falsch zu parken.
> Fallen stellen  jedoch eine Straftat.
> 
> Ach ja entschuldigt, dass ich hier MTBler vor Fallen warnen wollte. Wird nicht mehr vorkommen.


Es Rechtfertigt Aber auch nicht in einem hochsensiblen Gebiet noch mehr Öl ins feuer zu gießen!


----------



## Schn33fraese (23. August 2020)

Schon richtig, aber genau da verläuft die Grenze. Provozieren ist eine Sache, aber wenn die Reaktion dann Fallen sind, an denen sich Menschen potenziell verletzten können, ist das eine ganz andere Hausnummer; könnte man auch Selbstjustiz nennen, wenn es auf einem Weg mit Fahrverbot gemacht wird. Im 7GB sind doch die Ranger unterwegs und verteilen Strafzettel, es braucht keine dahergelaufenen Leute, die denken, sie müssen das Recht in die eigene Hand nehmen. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, das man im 7GB eh schon durch bloße Anwesenheit Öl ins Feuer gießt. Meine Lösung ist simpel, ich fahre da derzeit nicht mehr. Ist natürlich für die Anwohner doppelt bescheuert und nicht wirklich eine Lösung. Da hat man das schöne Gebiet direkt vor der Nase und muss trotzdem woanders hin. Womöglich sogar mit dem Auto. Das rückt die eine oder andere Provokation schon in ein anderes Licht. Die Frustration kann ich mir schon vorstellen.

Letztendlich müsste man Fallen immer dokumentieren und zur Anzeige bringen. Wenn die sich häufen, ist das auch ein Signal.

Bin heute wieder mal am 7GB vorbei gefahren und dachte frei nach Smash Mouth: "Why can't we be friends“


----------



## talybont (23. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Du kannst also auf einem steilen Stück keine Äste legen und diese verkeilen.
> Sag mal sind wir hier im Rentner Boden Turn Forum. Das wird ja immer besser.
> Was sich manche für Mühe machen um Fallen zu stellen, dafür gibt es genug Beispiele.


Klarer Fall von zu heiß gebadet!


----------



## talybont (23. August 2020)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Meine Lösung ist simpel, ich fahre da derzeit nicht mehr. Ist natürlich für die Anwohner doppelt bescheuert und nicht wirklich eine Lösung. Da hat man das schöne Gebiet direkt vor der Nase und muss trotzdem woanders hin. Womöglich sogar mit dem Auto. Das rückt die eine oder andere Provokation schon in ein anderes Licht. Die Frustration kann ich mir schon vorstellen.


Ich wohne jetzt ja schon 16 Jahre nicht mehr im Oberhau, aber es nervt mich jedesmal, dass ich heute nicht mehr mit dem MTB zu meinen Eltern fahren brauche - es sei denn, dass ich nur Feldwege fahren möchte. Das Konzept im 7GB ist halt weltfremd und ich habe die inständige Hoffnung, dass die dafür Verantwortlichen nicht mehr lange bis in die ewigen Jagdgründe haben und sich danach was zum positiven verändert/verändern läßt.


----------



## Splash (23. August 2020)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Meine Lösung ist simpel, ich fahre da derzeit nicht mehr. Ist natürlich für die Anwohner doppelt bescheuert und nicht wirklich eine Lösung.


In der Tat keine Lösung - als Anwohner habe ich kein Interesse daran, zum Radfahren mit dem Auto wo ander hin zu fahren, weil so ein paar Zeigefinger-Ökos ein Problem damit haben, dass es Radfahrer im Wald gibt.



Schn33fraese schrieb:


> es braucht keine dahergelaufenen Leute, die denken, sie müssen das Recht in die eigene Hand nehmen.


Absolut - ich würde ja gerne mal einen auf frischer Tat ertappen ... das gäbe Spass ...


----------



## davez (23. August 2020)

Heute legten Fußgänger auf dem Kutschenweg zum Drachenfels einen Stahlpoller quer auf die Straße. Ich habe ihn auf der Abfahrt zum Glück rechtzeitig gesehen (und zur Seite geräumt).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> weil so ein paar Zeigefinger-Ökos ein Problem damit haben, dass es Radfahrer im Wald gibt



Der VVS will halt aus dem 7GB einen Urwald machen.
Das ist in etwa so realistisch als ob man in einem Fussballstadion auf den Spielfeld eine Zone für Gänseblümchen etablieren will. Das Areal hat halt einen enormen Druck durch Besucher aller Arten und da gibts dann nur zwei Wege: entweder alle raus incl. Fussvolk und VVS oder man findet Lösungen wo alle mit Leben können, so wird das ein ständiger Konfliktherd bleiben. Das zeigt sich auch bei uns im NP, da wo Schilder stehen schert sich kaum jemand, sind alles Strava Segmente und werden munter geballert. Besonders unsere Holländischen Nachbarn haben da wenig Hemmungen. Da können die auch noch so viel kontrollieren.

Und ... auch wenn es hier nur ein kleiner Personenkreis ist der öffentlich diskutiert sollte man eher in eine Richtung denken statt sich wegen Fallen gegenseitig anzuranzen !


----------



## davez (24. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der VVS will halt aus dem 7GB einen Urwald machen.


Nein, denn dann würden sie keine intensive Holzwirtschaft unter Einsatz von Havestern betreiben.
Der VVS ist ein Spielplatz für Pensionäre, die ihre privaten Interessen und Vorlieben im 7GB umsetzen


----------



## Black-Under (24. August 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> r Zeigefinger-Ökos ein Problem damit haben, dass es Radfahrer im Wald gibt.


Es sind ja eben keine Ökos sondern Erz-Konservative vor allem Förster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (24. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der VVS will halt aus dem 7GB einen Urwald machen.


Ich bin am Bennauer See mal auf so einen VVS Aktivisten Senior getroffen, der Ambitionen auf eine Tätigkeit als Ranger hatte, wenn das 7GB Nationalpark geworden wäre. Für ihn war es die grösste Heldentat, dass er mit erwirkt hat, dass der Bennauer see eingezäunt und so den Menschen entzogen wird. Daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass VVS und die Zeigefinger-Ökos (NABU, BUND, ...) das auch gerne mit dem Siebengebirge machen wollen. Verständnis und Toleranz für andere Interessen waren dem älteren Mann nicht mehr zu entlocken - war aber eine lustige Diskussion und bei der Resilienz kann ich auch für mich niemanden dazu bewegen, etwas Positives am VVS zu finden ...


----------



## Black-Under (24. August 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich bin am Bennauer See mal auf so einen VVS Aktivisten Senior getroffen, der Ambitionen auf eine Tätigkeit als Ranger hatte, wenn das 7GB Nationalpark geworden wäre. Für ihn war es die grösste Heldentat, dass er mit erwirkt hat, dass der Bennauer see eingezäunt und so den Menschen entzogen wird. Daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass VVS und die Zeigefinger-Ökos (NABU, BUND, ...) das auch gerne mit dem Siebengebirge machen wollen. Verständnis und Toleranz für andere Interessen waren dem älteren Mann nicht mehr zu entlocken - war aber eine lustige Diskussion und bei der Resilienz kann ich auch für mich niemanden dazu bewegen, etwas Positives am VVS zu finden ...


Der NABU und BUND liegt meines Wissens im Klinsch mit der Naturschutzbehörde wegen des 7G. Die Art und Weise wie die Naturschutzbehörde mit dem 7G umgeht gefällt den gar nicht.
Von denen kommt das nicht.


----------



## Splash (24. August 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Der NABU und BUND liegt meines Wissens im Klinsch mit der Naturschutzbehörde wegen des 7G. Die Art und Weise wie die Naturschutzbehörde mit dem 7G umgeht gefällt den gar nicht.
> Von denen kommt das nicht.



Deren Positionierung zum Wegenetz und zum Mountainbiken ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung geblieben, auch wie sich deren Aktivisten zu Mountainbiken äussern ...


----------



## Black-Under (24. August 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Deren Positionierung zum Wegenetz und zum Mountainbiken ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung geblieben, auch wie sich deren Aktivisten zu Mountainbiken äussern ...


Ja das ist mir klar aber im Falle des 7G sind die es nicht.


----------



## talybont (25. August 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich bin am Bennauer See mal auf so einen VVS Aktivisten Senior getroffen, der Ambitionen auf eine Tätigkeit als Ranger hatte, wenn das 7GB Nationalpark geworden wäre. Für ihn war es die grösste Heldentat, dass er mit erwirkt hat, dass der Bennauer see eingezäunt und so den Menschen entzogen wird. Daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass VVS und die Zeigefinger-Ökos (NABU, BUND, ...) das auch gerne mit dem Siebengebirge machen wollen.


Als ob der Bennauer See von Belang wäre. Naja, auch die Westerwälder brauchen was zum spinnen. Als nächstes schließen die da oben Flugplatz und Modellflugplatz.


----------



## Splash (25. August 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Als ob der Bennauer See von Belang wäre. Naja, auch die Westerwälder brauchen was zum spinnen. Als nächstes schließen die da oben Flugplatz und Modellflugplatz.



Für die Jugendlichen aus den Ortschaften war es ein toller Badesee und damit Freizeitangebot im Grünen. Mit Stacheldraht drumherum nun nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. August 2020)

Mal ein halbwegs ausgewogener Artikel im GA: https://ga.de/52951025


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. August 2020)

Na geht doch. Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und sagen, dass viele Biker auch beim wiederaufforsten helfen, wenn man im Gegenzug den einen oder anderen Trail anlegen/legalisieren darf. 1km Trail in einem Quadratkilometer Wald sind 1 Promill des Bodens...

Habe gerade aus dem Fenster geschaut, wusste gar nicht, dass Schweine in V-Formation fliegen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. August 2020)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Habe gerade aus dem Fenster geschaut, wusste gar nicht, dass Schweine in V-Formation fliegen.


Echt?? 
Wußte gar nicht, dass Schweine in Schwärmen fliegen? ?


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. August 2020)

Na klar, das sind soziale Tiere, die am Boden in Rotten abhängen. Das die nicht alleine fliegen wollen, normal. Die V-Formation ist energetisch günstig. Ist schon wichtig für die Brummer. Aber gut getroffen, sind die bei dir auch vorbeigeflogen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. August 2020)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Na klar, das sind soziale Tiere, die am Boden in Rotten abhängen. Das die nicht alleine fliegen wollen, normal. Die V-Formation ist energetisch günstig. Ist schon wichtig für die Brummer. Aber gut getroffen, sind die bei dir auch vorbeigeflogen?


Ja klar, sogar mit ihrem Rudelführer. ☝?



Jugendfoto? ?


----------



## dopero (25. August 2020)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> 1km Trail in 1ha Wald sind 1 Promill des Bodens...


Auf so einem schmalen Trail kannst Du fahren? Respekt!


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. August 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> so einem schmalen Trail kannst Du fahren? Respekt!



Ja, alles auf Hühnerleitern. Spaß beiseite, erwischt, ich meine nicht ha, sondern km^2, ist korrigiert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2020)

Kumma, heute nähe Hirschburg gesehen ... lustig !


----------



## Schn33fraese (27. August 2020)

Der kleine Toleranzaufkleber ist nett. Mal sehen wie lange der da klebt.


----------



## davez (27. August 2020)

Heute habe ich einen Stöckchenleger auf frischer Tat ertappt und angesprochen. Es war auf dem Weg Mucherwiesen oberhalb von Bad Honnef. Auf dem Asphaltweg legte der ältere Herr große Stöck quer über den Weg. Ich drehte bei der Abfahrt um und sprach ihn an. Zunächst sagte er, ich hätte ja keine Beweise. Es stünde Aussage gegen Aussage. Ich fragte ihn warum er das mache und wie er sich denn fühlen würde, wenn ein Radfahrer seinetwegen schwer stürze. Er sagte, die Radfahrer seien viel zu schnell unterwegs, sollten langsamer fahren und am besten den Weg gar nicht nutzen. Dann drehte er sich um und ging.
Ich habe kurzfristig überlegt, ob ich den Mann fotografieren und Anzeigen sollte, aber habe es verworfen, da das Verfahren sowieso bald eingestellt würde.
Auf meiner weiteren Fahrt kam ich noch an eine Stelle an der jemand einen ganzen Baum quer über den Weg gelegt hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (27. August 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Heute habe ich einen Stöckchenleger auf frischer Tat ertappt und angesprochen. Es war auf dem Weg Mucherwiesen oberhalb von Bad Honnef. Auf dem Asphaltweg legte der ältere Herr große Stöck quer über den Weg. Ich drehte bei der Abfahrt um und sprach ihn an. Zunächst sagte er, ich hätte ja keine Beweise. Es stünde Aussage gegen Aussage. Ich fragte ihn warum er das mache und wie er sich denn fühlen würde, wenn ein Radfahrer seinetwegen schwer stürze. Er sagte, die Radfahrer seien viel zu schnell unterwegs, sollten langsamer fahren und am besten den Weg gar nicht nutzen. Dann drehte er sich um und ging.
> Ich habe kurzfristig überlegt, ob ich den Mann fotografieren und Anzeigen sollte, aber habe es verworfen, da das Verfahren sowieso bald eingestellt würde.
> Auf meiner weiteren Fahrt kam ich noch an eine Stelle an der jemand einen ganzen Baum quer über den Weg gelegt hatte.



Ich finde es gut, dass zumindest der Dialog gesucht und auf eine Anzeige und damit weitere Eskalation verzichtet wurde. 

Finger-Pointing bringt uns nicht weiter; auch wenn das Vorgehen nicht tolerabel ist. Vielleicht sollte man die Wut als Momentum nutzen, um eine Lösung auf höherer Instanz zu erwirken - bevor die Situation eskaliert. Gewalt möchte keiner - auf beiden Seiten nicht.


----------



## Splash (27. August 2020)

Ich hätte zumindest für eine mögliche weitere Beweisführung ein Foto gemacht ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. August 2020)

.... ich wäre wahrscheinlich über einen der Stöcke so unglücklich gestürzt das ich ihn mit weggehauen hätte


----------



## delphi1507 (28. August 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Mal ein halbwegs ausgewogener Artikel im GA: https://ga.de/52951025


Mit gefällt die Äußerung des müncheners nicht, mit strafen absteits der Murmelbahnen...


----------



## trab999 (29. August 2020)

wenn es dort jemanden legt und so verletzt wird, dass sich Polizei und Versicherung darum kümmern müssen, wäre es m.E. nicht schlecht, wenn die Polizei einen Anhaltspunkt hätte, den sie mal befragen könnten. Ich glaube, ich hätte ihn fotografiert und erstmal die Füße stillgehalten. Man muss ihn ja nicht gleich anzeigen.


----------



## baconcookie (29. August 2020)

Puh Wenn der Herr mit dem Gesicht auf den Weg geklatscht wäre hätte er wohl auch keine Beweise gehabt
Mal ganz im Ernst, Foto und Anzeige, das ist ein Straftatbestand


----------



## Deleted 124581 (29. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... ich wäre wahrscheinlich über einen der Stöcke so unglücklich gestürzt das ich ihn mit weggehauen hätte


....auch ohne zu stürzen hätte ich ihn "weggehauen"....


----------



## talybont (29. August 2020)

Kann das Niveau noch sinken? Bitte sachlich bleiben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. August 2020)

Was oder wer ist Niveau ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. August 2020)




----------



## Splash (7. September 2020)

Pitsch und Patschok (Ordnungsamt) haben gerade auf dem Parkplatz unterhalb der Seufzerbrücke eingechecked- also auf der Hut sein und die Trails dort meiden ?


----------



## Trekki (8. September 2020)

Gesperrter Eingang zum Trail?


----------



## baconcookie (8. September 2020)

Ich hasse Menschen


----------



## Guest23541 (8. September 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1112465
> Gesperrter Eingang zum Trail?


Witzig, mehr Umweltzerstörung als die Trail selbst jemals anrichten würde.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2020)

Ist das Baumaterial was die brauchen um den illegalen Trail fertig zu machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (9. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ist das Baumaterial was die brauchen um den illegalen Trail fertig zu machen !


Da müssen "die" sich beeilen, die zuständige Gemeinde ist informiert.
Die Gemeinde hat eine kleine Hilfestellung bekommen, denen habe ich den genauen Ort mitgeteilt.

Eigendlich verstehe ich es nicht. Für illegale Trails braucht man doch nur ein E-MTB oder einen nicht angeleinten Hund. Oder habe ich etwas mißverstanden?


----------



## kottlettt (12. September 2020)

Hey Zusammen. Ich war heute morgen seit längerem mal wieder im 7Gebirge unterwegs. Von Königswinter, am Milchhäuschen vorbei, rauf zur Löwenburg. Bei der Abfahrt sind mir hier und da auf Trails Leute entgegengekommen. Wies sich gehört, immer freundlich und Geschwindigkeit drosseln. Alle freundlich. Klasse Stimmung. Bis auf den letzten Wanderer dem ich begegnet bin. Ein älterer Herr mit Stock. Den erhob er auch gegen mich, um mir mitzuteilen, dass ich hier nicht sein dürfen. Unten Stünde ein Schild usw. Habe mich für den Hinweis bedankt, bin aufgesessen,  einen schönen Tag gewünscht und seinem Gemecker davon gefahren.

Nun zu den Schildern. Ich kannte die noch nicht. Für meine Augen also neu. Diese gebieten das übliche Verhalten im Naturschutzegebiet. NIEMAND darf die offiziellen Wege verlassen. Auch Wanderer nicht. Also wer auch immer euch darüber belehren möchte, darf dort selbst nicht sein. Hab hier nicht alle Posts auf den bestehenden 77 Seiten gelesen. Also sry, falls ich Bestehendes wiederhole aber es gibt Geldstrafe von idr 55€ fürs verlassen der Wege. 

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso es keine anständigen Lösungen für alle gibt? Oder zumindest offene Dialoge?! Sicher ist es in Deutschland mal wieder ein generationenübergreifender Aufwand hier etwas zu bewegen.

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man sich nicht gegenseitig in Ruhe lassen kann? Sicher ein Problem an vielen Stellen der Gesellschaft. Nur ein bisschen mehr Rücksicht und um sich selbst kümmern und gut is. Da ist doch an alle gedacht. 

Und mal etwas abseits von Vernunft und Rücksicht. Wieso muss dieser  Rentner der sowieso kaum laufen kann, so einen unwegsamen Aufstieg machen? Wenn er da fällt und nicht mehr auf kommt oder sich verletzt, ist er gewiss heil froh um jeden Biker der da fährt und ihn findet. Und was noch "dümmer" ist: Warum muss der Ausflugstag unbedingt der Samstag sein? Montag bis Freitag taugen nicht zu spazieren? Nein. Es kann nur der Samstag sein! 

Ich muss unter der Woche nun mal arbeiten. Also stehe ich Samstag extra früh auf um morgens biken zu können und keinen zu stören. Um genau diesen Dingen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ich will um himmels willen niemandem vorschreiben oder gar verbieten sich im Wald zu bewegen. Tue ich ja auch. Aber wenn ich andere Menschen in Ruhe lassen kann, sollte ich das nicht auch von anderen Personen erwarten dürfen?

So sry Leute aber ich musste mir jetzt mL gerade den Ärger von der Seele tippen.

Bleibt freundlich und lasst uns gemeinsam verhindern dass sich ein schlechtes Image der Bikerszene rumspricht. Sonst können wir bald nirgends mehr fahren.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (12. September 2020)

Grundsätzlich ist das 7G nun einmal auch ohne Corona total überlaufen.
Das heißt als MTBler sich darauf einstellen, für mich nur noch zur Not ins 7G und dann extrem früh,so um 7 im Sommer um 6,oder kurz vor Sonnenuntergang, anders geht's halt nicht mehr.
An die Piktogramme kann ich mich beim bestem Willen nicht halten, sonst geht's nur noch stark eingeschränkt auf Forstautobahnen durch's 7G.
War vor 25 Jahren auch schon so,das 7G ist Quasi der Central Park des Rhein Sieg Kreises und Kölns.....


----------



## Trekki (12. September 2020)

Den älteren Mann mit Stock kennen viele. Evt. hat der Klone und kann dadurch mehrfach gleichzeitig im 7GB sein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Den älteren Mann mit Stock kennen viele. Evt. hat der Klone und kann dadurch mehrfach gleichzeitig im 7GB sein.



Das ist dei Rentner-Drohne vom VVS


----------



## talybont (13. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das ist dei Rentner-Drohne vom VVS


Dat is de Darth Knevvel us de Strüch!


----------



## davez (14. September 2020)

OT: Bei der Kommunalwahl ist die CDU in Königswinter zum ersten Mal seit 1969 nicht Wahlsieger. Der GA titelt "Peter Wirtz und CDU verlieren erdrutschartig". Das macht Hoffnung, dass die fahrradfeindliche Politik der Gemeinde ein Ende hat. Gleiches gilt für die Stadt Bonn, wo die Grünen viele Stimmen gewonnen haben. Wäre klasse, wenn die Fahrradfahrer endlich mal eine Lobby haben. Ende OT


----------



## sibu (14. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> OT: Bei der Kommunalwahl ist die CDU in Königswinter zum ersten Mal seit 1969 nicht Wahlsieger. Der GA titelt "Peter Wirtz und CDU verlieren erdrutschartig". Das macht Hoffnung, dass die fahrradfeindliche Politik der Gemeinde ein Ende hat. Gleiches gilt für die Stadt Bonn, wo die Grünen viele Stimmen gewonnen haben. Wäre klasse, wenn die Fahrradfahrer endlich mal eine Lobby haben. Ende OT


So OT ist das nicht: Die beiden Kommunen (Honnef und Köwi) und der Landkreis sind bei der Entstehung des Wegeplans und beim täglichen Umgang damit ja mit im Boot. Die Chancen, bei der nächsten Novelle der Naturschutzverordnung etwas zu ändern, sind damit eher gestiegen, auch wenn im Kreis und in Honnef die Mehrheitsverhältnisse so geblieben sind.

Immerhin hat der scheidende Bürgermeister von Königswinter damit ein Versprechen gehalten: Der Rheinradweg kommt so lange nicht zurück an den Rhein, solange er Bürgermeister ist.


----------



## baconcookie (14. September 2020)

was interessieren mich als mtbler radwege? ich will trails...


----------



## davez (14. September 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> was interessieren mich als mtbler radwege? ich will trails...


Da ich mit dem Bike von zu Hause ins 7GB fahre und auch mal mit der Familie am Rhein entlang unterwegs bin, ist das für mich durchaus von Relevanz.  Wenn man sein Bike im Kofferaum bis zur Margarethenhöhe fährt, ist das natürlich nicht so wichtig  wissend, dass Du das nicht machst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2020)

Da sind die grünen ja genau die richtige Partei um MTBler wieder aufs 7 GB loszulassen


----------



## baconcookie (14. September 2020)

warscheinlich eher so: mtbler verpisst euch bitte komplett aus dem wald, danke


----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. September 2020)

Was soll den schon wieder dieses platte *Grünen*-Bashing ?

Wir alle wissen genau, dass der Naturschutz immer nur vorgeschoben wird, wenn es um den Wegplan geht. In Wirklichkeit hat der VVS mit seinen Gspusis nur die Interessen von reaktionären greisen Spießern durchgesetzt. Das Durchschnittsalter der der Grünwähler*innen dürfte 40 J. unter denen der CDU/CSU-Wähler*innen liegen und somit dürfte auch mehr Verständnis für den Outdoor-Aktivitäten und -Sport vorhanden sein.

Und übrigens: Wo es in Hessen um die Verschärfung des Waldgesetzes (HWaldG) ging, waren Naturschutzverbände und DIMB gemeinsam dagegen aktiv.


----------



## Splash (14. September 2020)

Wenn es nach den Grünen geht, dann wird das Siebengebirge doch noch Nationalpark und Mountainbiker dürfen sich da ganz aussen vorhalten. Meine inhaltliche Deckung mit denen geht gleich Null ...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. September 2020)

Wenn es bei den Einschränkungen im 7G und anderswo wirklich um *Naturschutz* ginge, dann müssten alle aus den Gebieten raus - auch Wanderer und Harvester. Meine inhaltliche Deckung mit den Grünen ist übrigens bei über 90%, weshalb ich sie über 30 J. lang gewählt habe. Seit einigen Jahren aber nicht mehr, weil die Grünen inzw. hauptsächlich das Klienten der Spitzenverdiener bedienen.


----------



## davez (14. September 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Wenn es bei den Einschränkungen im 7G und anderswo wirklich um *Naturschutz* ginge, dann müssten alle aus den Gebieten raus - auch Wanderer und Harvester. Meine inhaltliche Deckung mit den Grünen ist übrigens bei über 90%, weshalb ich sie über 30 J. lang gewählt habe. Seit einigen Jahren aber nicht mehr, weil die Grünen inzw. hauptsächlich das Klienten der Spitzenverdiener bedienen.


OT: Sridharan hat in Bonn nichts für die Radfahrer getan - im Gegenteil, in seine Amtszeit fällt u.a. das Deaster mit dem zu renovierenden Tausendfüssler. Und auch der Bürgermeister von Königswinter hat sich als Fahrradfeind positioniert. Wenn es auch für die Trails im 7GB nicht bringt, so hoffe ich zumindest für ein Umdenken in der Verkehrspolitik. Für mich geht das Biken weit über das MTB fahren hinaus. Ich würde gerne in der Kombi Zug / Rad pendeln. Aber die Mitnahme von Rädern ist trotz Jobticket bis 19 Uhr kostenpflichtig und die Züge zwischen Bonn und Köln sind so überfüllt, dass es fast unmöglich sein Rad mitzunehmen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> dann wird das Siebengebirge doch noch Nationalpark



Im Prinzip ist es das jetzt schon, die Wegeregeln sind ziemlich die gleichen. Darf man noch Pilze sammeln ?


----------



## Trekki (15. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Darf man noch Pilze sammeln ?


Ausßerhalb vom 7GB darfst Du. Im 7GB jedoch nicht.


----------



## Splash (15. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Und auch der Bürgermeister von Königswinter hat sich als Fahrradfeind positioniert.
> ...
> Für mich geht das Biken weit über das MTB fahren hinaus.


Für mich geht das Leben in der Tat auch über das Fahrrad hinaus und betrifft andere Aspekte des Lebens. Was das Fahrrad betrifft, ist die aktuelle Regelung an der Rheinpromenade in KöWi ein Fail. Dennoch sehe ich Radfahren für mich eher aus der Perspektive des Freizeitfahrers, als des urbanen Fortbewegungsmittels. Die Positionierung der Grünen, die ich erleben durfte, ist genau anders rum - urbanes Fortbewegungsmittel ja, aber bloss nicht im Naturschutzgebiet. Ich hab hier oben so ne versprengte Grüne wohnen - da habe ich eine gewisse Abneigung diesen Zeigefingerökos gegenüber entwickelt, obwohl ich in vielen Aspekten einen nachhaltigen Lebenswandel bevorzuge.



davez schrieb:


> OT: Sridharan hat in Bonn nichts für die Radfahrer getan - im Gegenteil, in seine Amtszeit fällt u.a. das Deaster mit dem zu renovierenden Tausendfüssler.


Das Tausendfüsslerdebakel in Bonn stammt aus der Zeit der Planung, die in die Amtszeit von Niptsch und teilweise davor Dieckmann fällt.



schraeg schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es das jetzt schon, die Wegeregeln sind ziemlich die gleichen.


Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass es uns noch schlimmer getroffen hätte, insbesondere hätte man dann grenzdebile Rentner als Blockwarte, ähh Ranger finanziert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ausßerhalb vom 7GB darfst Du. Im 7GB jedoch nicht





Splash schrieb:


> insbesondere hätte man dann grenzdebile Rentner als Blockwarte, ähh Ranger finanziert ...



Das ist im Prinzip ist das ja dann schon fast so wie bei uns im NP. Ersetze Ranger gegen Pat & Patterchon die Kontrollettis. Blockwarte habt ihr ja jetzt auch schon da rum laufen.

Mit der "Marke" Nationalpark lässt sich natürlich mehr Geld in die Kassen spülen. Der Tourismus wird schon angekurbelt, wenn auch an uns MTBler vorbei. Radfahren ist allgemein bei uns im NP sehr Stiefmütterlich behandelt worden bisher. Positiv ist das hier und da schon was für Flora&Fauna gemacht wurde, dadurch siedeln sich hier und da ja auch wieder Tiere an die es vorher nicht gegeben hat. Grundsätzlich ist mein persönlicher Eindruck aber das "Nationalpark" eher eine Marke ist, ein vorgeschobener Begriff um Geld zu verdienen. Wenn es wirklich um Naturschutz geht bin ich bei @Jekyll1000 dann müssen alle raus oder zumindest dürfen alle die paar Wege befahren die man noch hat.


----------



## Splash (15. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich um Naturschutz geht bin ich bei @Jekyll1000 dann müssen alle raus oder zumindest dürfen alle die paar Wege befahren die man noch hat.


Agree! Das Problem ist, dass es dann andere (Öko-)'Eliten' gibt, die sich dann mehr heraus nehmen (dürfen), als andere Nutzergruppen. Genau darum geht es. Wenn ich keine Toleranz den Interessen anderer Nutzergruppen gegenüber aufbringe, ist es eben wie Wasser predigen und Wein konsumieren ...


----------



## Trekki (16. September 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Wenn es nach den Grünen geht, dann wird das Siebengebirge doch noch Nationalpark und Mountainbiker dürfen sich da ganz aussen vorhalten.


Ich habe die grünen Köwi auf diesen Thead hingewiesen und um deren Stellungnahme gebeten.
Bisher habe ich nur eine Email Antwort (Recht ausführlich, sehr freundlich) bekommen.
Zum Thema MTB im 7gb gibt es aber darin keine klare Stellung. Hierzu ein Auszug aus der E-Mail:
_*Mit Sicherheit wird uns das Thema daher erneut beschäftigen, auch wenn wir heute noch mit keiner Lösung aufwarten können*_.


----------



## sibu (16. September 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich habe die grünen Köwi auf diesen Thead hingewiesen


Die Grünen werden vermutlich mit der SPD und der Liste "Köwi" eine Koalition im Stadtrat eingehen. Der frisch gewählte Bürgermeister war der Kandidat dieser Dreierkoalition und ist Vorsitzender der Köwi. Er und seine Partei sind auch interessante Ansprechpartner.


----------



## davez (22. September 2020)

Um Bodenverdichtung zu vermeiden, werden im 7GB mit umweltschonenenden Methoden Bäume gefällt (Aufnahme von gestern). Wichtig ist weiterhin das schonungslose Vorgehen gegen Mountainbiker, die die alleinige und ausschließliche Schuld an Bodenerosion und Bodenverdichtung haben


----------



## sibu (22. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Um Bodenverdichtung zu vermeiden, werden im 7GB mit umweltschonenenden Methoden Bäume gefällt (Aufnahme von gestern).


Stellweg nähe Schmelztalstraße?

Weiter südlich am Oberlauf des Logebachs sind sie schon weiter. Da fahren die 40'' Container im Akkord auf Wegen, auf denen man nicht Radeln darf, und holen die Stämme aus dem Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (22. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> OT: Bei der Kommunalwahl ist die CDU in Königswinter zum ersten Mal seit 1969 nicht Wahlsieger. Der GA titelt "Peter Wirtz und CDU verlieren erdrutschartig". Das macht Hoffnung, dass die fahrradfeindliche Politik der Gemeinde ein Ende hat. Gleiches gilt für die Stadt Bonn, wo die Grünen viele Stimmen gewonnen haben. Wäre klasse, wenn die Fahrradfahrer endlich mal eine Lobby haben. Ende OT


Das ich das noch erleben darf, dass die schwarzen nicht mehr das sagen haben.....das Ende einer Ära.
Auffällig: in meiner alten Heimat, dem Oberhau, hat der Wirtz noch fast 60% gekriegt. Unheimlich! Dafür hat der Michael Ridder für KöWi über 45% geholt. Aber der war halt schon immer ein "Rebell".
Und die SPD bei 7,5% - bis zu meiner Wahlmündigkeit war die SPD IMMER stärkste Kraft im Oberhau, als einziger Wahlbezirk von Königswinter. Da hatte der rote Harry immer leichtes Spiel. Was haben sich die Zeiten geändert.......

Ob das jetzt was an der Gesamtsituation ändert, muss sich noch zeigen.

Themenwechsel: komme gerade aus dem Landkreis GAP. Außer Corona hat es da noch massig grüne Fichten! Hat halt auch viel geregnet heuer (außer wo ich da war).


----------



## sibu (22. September 2020)

Der Vandalismus im Siebengebirge geht weiter: Demnächst kann man abends während einer Tour nicht mehr auf den Ölberg!


----------



## Splash (22. September 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Auffällig: in meiner alten Heimat, dem Oberhau, hat der Wirtz noch fast 60% gekriegt.


Wenn das noch aktuell ist, wohnt er ja auch da ... 



sibu schrieb:


> Vandalismus im Siebengebirge geht weiter


Das liest sich aber so, als ob da jemand ein Problem mit der Bewirtung hat ... eigentlich schade ...


----------



## davez (22. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Stellweg nähe Schmelztalstraße?


Ja - heute waren sie mit mehreren Maschinen im Einsatz und schon ein paar hundert Meter tiefer im Wald unterwegs bzw. in dem was vormals Wald war


----------



## RoDeBo (22. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Vandalismus im Siebengebirge geht weiter: Demnächst kann man abends während einer Tour nicht mehr auf den Ölberg!




Beim nachlesen grad hierdrüber gestolpert...









						Bilder: Die liebsten Fotoplätze im Siebengebirge von Frank Homann
					

Einer seiner liebsten Orte für Naturaufnahmen: Frank Homann auf dem Stenzelberg. In unserem Artikel verrät er, warum der Stenzelberg und die Klosterruine Heisterbach auch und gerade für Hobby-Fotografen gute Adressen sind.




					ga.de
				




...ist wohl OT, aber ich wundere mich schon, wie der GA auf die Idee kommt, Bilder von offiziell für Betreten verbotenem Flecken zu hypen...


----------



## Trekki (22. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Um Bodenverdichtung zu vermeiden, werden im 7GB mit umweltschonenenden Methoden Bäume gefällt (Aufnahme von gestern).


Ohne Ironie wie bei Dir: ich finde die Maschine schon beeindruckend.


----------



## Trekki (22. September 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...ist wohl OT, aber ich wundere mich schon, wie der GA auf die Idee kommt, Bilder von offiziell für Betreten verbotenem Flecken zu hypen...


Ist doch ganz einfach: GA und mitdenken sind nicht kompatibel.


----------



## davez (22. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Vandalismus im Siebengebirge geht weiter: Demnächst kann man abends während einer Tour nicht mehr auf den Ölberg!


Ich habe da ja ein komplett andere Hypothese. Wer geht bitte schön nachts auf den Ölberg, um dort die Sonnenschirmen zu beschädigen? Das ist fern jeglicher Realität! Für betrunkene Jugendliche ist das viel zu anstrengend. Und wenn jemand den Wirt schädigen will, dann nicht mittels der Sonnenschirme.
Diesen Sommer war ich mehrfach Gast auf der Terrasse. Zweimal sind die Sonnenschirme durch Windstöße umgekippt. Deshalb vermute ich die haben ihrer Versicherung das als Vandalismusschaden gemeldet, als die Schirme bei einer solchen Gelegenheit kaputt gegangen sind. Und um nicht gegenüber des Gastes in Haftung zu kommen, der verletzt wurde... 
Ein Märchen aus tausend und einer Nacht.
Und was sollten Kameras helfen? Wenn jemand dort Randale machen wollte, würde der einfach einen Kapuzenpulli oder Mütze anziehen...


----------



## davez (22. September 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ohne Ironie wie bei Dir: ich finde die Maschine schon beeindruckend.


Ich finde sie erschreckend. Mit solchen Geräten werden weltweit die Wälder gerodet. Im übertragenen Sinne Massenvernichtungswaffen gegen die Natur


----------



## mig23 (22. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich finde sie erschreckend. Mit solchen Geräten werden weltweit die Wälder gerodet. Im übertragenen Sinne Massenvernichtungswaffen gegen die Natur


Und dein Schreibtisch/Esstisch/Stühle/Küche/ergänze bitte jegliche Art von Möbeln besteht aus was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (22. September 2020)

Massenvernichtungswaffe finde ich schon arg übertrieben. Es ist eine Erntemaschine, sie wird in der Forstwirtschaft eingesetzt. Das verlogene ist dies in die Nähe von Naturschtz zu bringen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. September 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Massenvernichtungswaffe finde ich schon arg übertrieben. Es ist eine Erntemaschine, sie wird in der Forstwirtschaft eingesetzt. Das verlogene ist dies in die nähe von Naturschtz zu bringen.


Das Verlogene ist das Mountainbiken, insbesondere im bewirtschafteten Wald, in die Nähe von Naturzerstörung zu bringen.


----------



## davez (22. September 2020)

mig23 schrieb:


> Und dein Schreibtisch/Esstisch/Stühle/Küche/ergänze bitte jegliche Art von Möbeln besteht aus was?


Nur hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Da besteht null Zusammenhang.
Nur weil ich Fleisch esse, muss ich nicht Massentierhaltung gut finden. Denn ich habe als Verbraucher die Wahl (auch beim Holz, wenn ich das möchte). Aber die Debatte führt hier zu weit.


----------



## talybont (23. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe da ja ein komplett andere Hypothese. Wer geht bitte schön nachts auf den Ölberg, um dort die Sonnenschirmen zu beschädigen? Das ist fern jeglicher Realität! Für betrunkene Jugendliche ist das viel zu anstrengend. Und wenn jemand den Wirt schädigen will, dann nicht mittels der Sonnenschirme.
> Diesen Sommer war ich mehrfach Gast auf der Terrasse. Zweimal sind die Sonnenschirme durch Windstöße umgekippt. Deshalb vermute ich die haben ihrer Versicherung das als Vandalismusschaden gemeldet, als die Schirme bei einer solchen Gelegenheit kaputt gegangen sind. Und um nicht gegenüber des Gastes in Haftung zu kommen, der verletzt wurde...
> Ein Märchen aus tausend und einer Nacht.
> Und was sollten Kameras helfen? Wenn jemand dort Randale machen wollte, würde der einfach einen Kapuzenpulli oder Mütze anziehen...


Da wäre ich bei Dir. Vielleicht fahren aber auch ein paar Spezialisten da nachts mit dem Moped rauf....(ich weiß, sehr unwahrscheinlich). Wer gezielt jemanden schädigen will oder was zerlegen möchte, der belässt es nicht bei Sonnenschirmen!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (23. September 2020)

Ich hatte mit dem alten Wirt in den 90igern und Anfang der 2000ender öfters zt heftige Auseinandersetzungen weil er MBler von seinem Grundstück agressiv vertreiben wollte, immerhin war er so ehrlich zuzugeben das dieses "Pack" zu wenig Geld da ließe.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das seine geistige Haltung weitergegeben wurde....


----------



## sibu (23. September 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Da wäre ich bei Dir. Vielleicht fahren aber auch ein paar Spezialisten da nachts mit dem Moped rauf....(ich weiß, sehr unwahrscheinlich).


Nein, leider nicht 


> Wer gezielt jemanden schädigen will oder was zerlegen möchte, der belässt es nicht bei Sonnenschirmen!


Das unterstellt diesen destruktiven Elementen, dass sie mit Bedacht vorgehen und jemand schädigen wollen. Beim angesägten Stuhl muss man zumindest eine Säge dabei mitnehmen, aber um Sonnenschirm runter zu schmeißen, braucht es nicht viel Verstand. Schlimmt ist es allemal. 

Da ist die Rodung der Fichten zumindest eine verständliche Absicht, auch wenn die Art und Weise nicht sehr verträglich mit dem Waldboden umgeht. Heute morgen musste ich warten, bis der Rückeschlepper ein paar gefällte Fichten am Wegesrand aufgestapelt hat. War schon faszinierend, mit welcher Leichtigkeit mit den Stämmen Mikado gespielt wird.


----------



## Trekki (23. September 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem alten Wirt in den 90igern und Anfang der 2000ender öfters zt heftige Auseinandersetzungen


Das mag für den alten Wirt so sein. Ich bin einige Male geschäftlich aber auch privat mit der Familie dort gewesen, das war sehr entspannt. Die geschäftlichen Treffen sogar ein Höhepunkt für die Flachländler. Jeder kam mit einem fetten Grinsen vom WC zurück. Der Ausblick von dort ist einmalig.
Einkehr in einer MTB Pause war bisher auch immer sehr nett.


----------



## davez (23. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Das unterstellt diesen destruktiven Elementen, dass sie mit Bedacht vorgehen und jemand schädigen wollen. Beim angesägten Stuhl muss man zumindest eine Säge dabei mitnehmen, aber um Sonnenschirm runter zu schmeißen, braucht es nicht viel Verstand. Schlimmt ist es allemal.


Was ist wahrscheinlicher? Dass Leute nachts im Dunkeln sich auf den steilen und mit tiefen Furchen zersetzten Weg auf den Ölberg begeben, um Sonnenschirme zu beschädigen und runter zu werfen oder die Mitarbeiter vergessen haben, die Sonnenschirme einzuklappen und die Schirme vom Wind umgeworfen wurden?


----------



## Splash (23. September 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin einige Male geschäftlich aber auch privat mit der Familie dort gewesen, das war sehr entspannt. Die geschäftlichen Treffen sogar ein Höhepunkt für die Flachländler. Jeder kam mit einem fetten Grinsen vom WC zurück. Der Ausblick von dort ist einmalig.
> Einkehr in einer MTB Pause war bisher auch immer sehr nett.


So kenne ich es auch und bin immer wieder gerne dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (23. September 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> So kenne ich es auch und bin immer wieder gerne dort


Gleiche Erfahrungen bei mir. Dieses Jahr war ich viele Male mit dem Bike aber auch mit Familie und auch mit meinem Team als Betriebsausflug dort. Essen war immer super, die Bedienung manchmal etwas verpeilt aber sehr nett.


----------



## RoDeBo (9. Oktober 2020)

Noch ein Schmarrn von der 7gb Beschilderungsfront...






Hätte ich privat einen Grafiker beauftragt "Hunde unangeleint laufen lassen verboten" zu illustrieren und das bekommen, würde ich mich aber freuen...🙈


----------



## davez (9. Oktober 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Noch ein Schmarrn von der 7gb Beschilderungsfront...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1130239
> 
> Hätte ich privat einen Grafiker beauftragt "Hunde unangeleint laufen lassen verboten" zu illustrieren und das bekommen, würde ich mich aber freuen...🙈


Letztes Wochenende waren gefühlt 90% aller Hunde nicht angeleint unterwegs im 7GB und dazu wurde ich noch von einer Hundehalterin beschimpft, ich solle lansamer fahren (auch ihr Hund war nicht angeleint und ich hatte schon auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter gebremst). Lustig finde ich, wenn sich die Hundehalter vor ihre unangeleinten Hunde werfen, um diese vor mir als Radfahrer "zu schützen". Ihre eigene Unversehrtheit ist also weniger wichtig, als die ihres Tieres  
Das Ordnungsamt würde viel mehr Geld mit der Kontrolle der Anleinpflicht verdienen als mit der Kontrolle der MTBler.


----------



## RoDeBo (9. Oktober 2020)

...und wenn man sich dann noch die Kosten für missratene Beschilderung spart...das gäb ein Geld im Gemeindesäckel!


----------



## talybont (9. Oktober 2020)

Hunde dürfen noch mehr als verzogene Kinder! "Die müssen sich doch frei entfalten können!"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Noch ein Schmarrn von der 7gb Beschilderungsfront...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1130239
> 
> Hätte ich privat einen Grafiker beauftragt "Hunde unangeleint laufen lassen verboten" zu illustrieren und das bekommen, würde ich mich aber freuen...🙈



Fände das so viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (9. Oktober 2020)

Mit so einem Aufkleber könnte man die Schilder vom VVS taggen!


----------



## MDubiedMTB (10. Oktober 2020)

Habe am Wochenende im Ennert dieses anschauliche Beispiel für Bodenverdichtung gesehen.
Rechts in der Ecke Trail zwischen den Bäumen VS links Harvesterfahrspur


----------



## RoDeBo (10. Oktober 2020)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Habe am Wochenende im Ennert dieses anschauliche Beispiel für Bodenverdichtung gesehen.
> Rechts in der Ecke Trail zwischen den Bäumen VS links HarvesterfahrspurAnhang anzeigen 1130498



...da darf man ja gar nicht sein...und die Harvesterspur ist doch schön locker anzusehen im Vergleich zum Trail...😉


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Oktober 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Noch ein Schmarrn von der 7gb Beschilderungsfront...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1130239



Sehr lustig. Die geneigte Leser*in muss sich allerdings fragen, was sind „gekennzeichnete Radwege“ ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Oktober 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Sehr lustig. Die geneigte Leser*in muss sich allerdings fragen, was sind „gekennzeichnete Radwege“ ?


Die Wege mit dem gelben Dreieck?🤔


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Oktober 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Wege mit dem gelben Dreieck?🤔


Steht das etwa auf dem Schild ? Ich habe so ein Schild nämlich noch nie im 7G gesehen


----------



## Trekki (10. Oktober 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Hunde dürfen noch mehr als verzogene Kinder! "Die müssen sich doch frei entfalten können!"


Donnerstag gegen 8h morgens hatte ich eine "Begegnung" mit einem Therapiehund für Kinder.

Aus meiner Sicht war es so: in ca. 20 m Entfernung geht eine Frau mit ihrem nicht angeleinten Hund. Ich halte an und bitte sie, den Hund anzuleinen. Dem kommt sie nach, ich fahre weiter.
Als ich dann an ihr vorbei bin (also in meinem Rücken) lässt sie den Hund wieder los, der hetzt mir hinterher. Im folgenden Wortgefecht hat sie behauptet, dass dies ein Therapiehund für Kinder ist. Weiterhin hat sie mir gedroht, andere als Zeugen zu nehmen, dass ich Ihr etwas antuen möchte.

Ich habe bei fast jeder Tour im 7GB mir unangehnehme Begegnungen mit Hunden, die von Donnerstag war doch besonders verstörend für mich.
Klar frage ich nach Tipps von Hundehaltern, wie ich mich richtig verhalte. Für mich verständlich ist die Forderung sich bemerkbar zu machen. Hier ist mir dies zu einer Falle umgebaut worden. Leider bin ich auch reingefallen.


----------



## trab999 (10. Oktober 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich habe bei fast jeder Tour im 7GB mir unangehnehme Begegnungen mit Hunden, die von Donnerstag war doch besonders verstörend für mich.


Kann ich nachvollziehen, ist bei mir jedoch komplett anders - wahrscheinlich, weil ich selbst einen Hund habe. Die Hundebegegnungen sind für mich stressfrei - egal ob angeleint oder nicht - allerdings fahre ich auch im Schritttempo an ihnen vorbei, weil ich nicht weiß, ob so ne Fusshupe sich mal verschätzt und nachher unterm Reifen klebt. Die größeren Modelle sind mich noch nie angegangen (noch nicht?). Trekki hat es ja genauso gemacht, hat aber Stress. So ist jeder anders und darauf ist Rücksicht zu nehmen (m.M.n.) - in dem Fall von der Hundehalterin!

Andere Perspektive...
Meine Frau berichtet regelmäßig von MTBlern, die ohne ihre Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren, an ihr vorbeibrettern. Wortlos, ohne höflichen Gruß oder sonst wahrnehmbare Rücksicht. Das geht einfach nicht. Unseren Hund können wir nicht ableinen - zuviel Jagdtrieb - aber er geht an der Schlepp. Bis meine Frau die Leine soweit eingeholt hat, dass der MTBler nicht Gefahr läuft, sich in der Leine zu verheddern, dauert es etwas. Da ist der Radfahrer aber schon zu nah und es kommt Stress auf.

Was mich allerdings umhaut, ist die Androhung der Hundehalterin. Da bin ich froh, dass häufig die Kamera mitläuft, und meine Fahrt mit Sound aufnimmt. Da würde ich dann auch so reagieren, wie Mr. Cooper in New York. Das ging dann blöd aus für die Person.


----------



## talybont (12. Oktober 2020)

Bis auf eine einzige Ausnahme lassen mich alle Hunde in Ruhe! Egal wie groß oder gefräßig!
Nur einmal hat mich so eine kleine Trethupe beim Anfahren in den Fuß gebissen und den Überschuh zerrissen. Den hat der Besitzer dann aber auch anstandslos ersetzt.
Ich vermute, das Hunde einen Riecher für Menschen haben, welche sich leicht einschüchtern lassen. Und genau die erwischt es dann auch. Habe selbst so "Opfer" im radelnden Bekanntenkreis: der Ridgeback läuft entspannt an mir vorbei um sich auf meinen Hintermann zu stürzen 
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mit großen Hunden aufgewachsen bin und deren Gehabe et. kenne. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur Zufall. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich bestimmte Hunde (z.B. Pitbulls, Dobermänner,...) nicht mag, da bin ich gleich etwas in Alarmbereitschaft (in Gedanken schon das Rad zwischen Gebiss und Gebein stellend). Aber i.d.R. sind die kleinen Viecher (Jack Russel und andere langbeinige Ratten) die "gefährlichsten".

Der Fall mit der drohenden Therapiehundbefreierin zeigt nur wieder, dass Herrchen oder Frauchen eigentlich diejenigen sind, die an die Leine gehören!


----------



## Goldsprint (19. Oktober 2020)

Weiß jemand, was da auf uns zurollt?









						Wildniswege und Waldbaden: Der Naturpark Siebengebirge setzt auf neue Angebote
					

Der Naturpark Siebengebirge plant große Dinge, um den Menschen in der Region seine Vorzüge noch näherzubringen. Und damit überzeugt er einen Qualitätsscout aus dem Schwarzwald.




					ga.de
				




Ich war gestern im 7GB unterwegs und es war so viel los, wie lange nicht mehr. Total mit Wanderern überfüllt und auf den Parkplätzen Verkehrschaos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. Oktober 2020)

Darum war ich bei den Flowtrails in Siegen. Da waren mehr MTB Fahrer, als Wanderer.


----------



## davez (19. Oktober 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was da auf uns zurollt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es sind Herbstferien


----------



## zett78 (19. Oktober 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Es sind Herbstferien


und Corona nimmt wieder fahrt auf!
In der Wahner Heide sieht es an den WE auch schon wieder wie in den Hochzeiten Mai und Juni aus. Volle Parkplätze etc...


----------



## davez (19. Oktober 2020)

Genau an der Stelle haben mir mehrfach Autos die Vorfahrt genommen, als ich bergab fuhr. Und zwar sowohl Autos, die von der B42 abfuhren also auch Autos, die auf die B42 auffuhren. Die Ecke ist echt gefährlich, denn man kommt mit hoher Geschwindigkeit bergab gefahren und die Autofahrer können das nicht einschätzen.









						Autofahrer missachtet Vorrang: Fahrradfahrer nach Unfall in Königswinter schwer verletzt
					

Einem Radfahrer wurde am Samstag in Königswinter die Vorfahrt genommen. Dabei erlitt der 20-Jährige schwere Verletzungen und musste ins Krankenhaus gebracht werden.




					ga.de


----------



## MDubiedMTB (19. Oktober 2020)

Was Neues aus dem Ennert:



Aber davon ab: am Wochenende ist es ab 10 Uhr nicht möglich zu fahren. War am Samstag zu Fuß am Ölberg und jeder Biker der rauf oder runter wollte musste alle 20m spätestens anhalten.
@


----------



## MDubiedMTB (19. Oktober 2020)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Darum war ich bei den Flowtrails in Siegen. Da waren mehr MTB Fahrer, als Wanderer.


Wollte dort auch mal hin, hat sich das gelohnt? War die Strecke vollständig befahrbar?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (20. Oktober 2020)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Wollte dort auch mal hin, hat sich das gelohnt? War die Strecke vollständig befahrbar?


Wenn ein Tag nicht Regnet, kann man da Fahren. Und es lohnt sich, wenn alle Strecken auch fahren kannst. 👍


----------



## Deleted 124581 (20. Oktober 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was da auf uns zurollt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrung nach 25 Jahren 7G....wenn es das WE sein muss dann nur seehr früh oder kurz vor Sonnenuntergang, alles andere ist nervig. 
Die Problematik bestand schon immer, im Sommer ab 10 bis 19:00 Völkerwanderung,in den anderen Jahreszeiten zeitlich verschoben.


----------



## RoDeBo (20. Oktober 2020)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Was Neues aus dem Ennert:Anhang anzeigen 1136040
> Aber davon ab: am Wochenende ist es ab 10 Uhr nicht möglich zu fahren. War am Samstag zu Fuß am Ölberg und jeder Biker der rauf oder runter wollte musste alle 20m spätestens anhalten.
> @


 
...bin ich noch gar nicht dran vorbei gekommen...
Darf man dann da wohl nur durch laufen 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. Oktober 2020)

Der GA mal wieder zu seinem Lieblingsthema: https://ga.de/54121749

(leider hinter der Paywall - vllt kann mal jemand berichten, der dieses Käseblatt in die Hand bekommt)


----------



## Goldsprint (22. Oktober 2020)

Dazu gibt es auch einen Kommentar von einer GA-Redakteurin:
https://ga.de/meinung/kommentare/raus-aus-unserem-wald_aid-54145573 (leider auch GA+)


----------



## RoDeBo (22. Oktober 2020)

Allein der frei lesbare Aufmacher lässt ja ganz großartigen journalismus erhoffen...die Überschrift sowieso...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. Oktober 2020)

Was hat denn die Frau Ziech genommen ? Die leidet doch unter einer extrem gestörten Wahrnehmung.

Mit dem GA zu sprechen hat offenbar auch keinen Sinn mehr. Da müssen jetzt andere Maßnahmen her.


----------



## davez (22. Oktober 2020)

Die Denke ist schon interessant. Die Redakteurin glaubt, sie habe als Spaziergängerin alleine das Recht auf Nutzung des Waldes. Wie kommt sie auf die Idee? Könnten nicht die Mountain Biker das gleiche behaupten. Gäbe es keine Fußgänger, gäbe es auch keine Probleme mit den Mountain Bikern.
Dagegen sind ja die Kommentare der BILD Zeitung schon als ausgewogen zu bezeichnen. Dummheit gibt es leider überall.


----------



## limes11 (22. Oktober 2020)

Der Artikel ist verhältnismäßig ausgewogen, ein Mountainbiker Harald Gahl kommt zu Wort und geht darauf ein, dass die Probleme mit den MTBern überhaupt erst durch den unschlüssigen Wegeplan entstanden sind. Immerhin. Vom Herrn des VVS kommen die üblichen abwertenden Töne, das war aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Trotzdem stört es mich, dass nie erwähnt wird, dass weit mehr Spaziergänger gegen den Wegeplan verstossen und in sensiblen Gebieten herumtrampeln als MTBer, von den freilaufenden Hunden gar nicht zu sprechen.

Frau Ziechs Meinung ist einfach nur tendenziös. Das verhärtet nur die Fronten, völlig überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (23. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt wo es feucht und wieder etwas wärmer geworden ist, wäre mal ein Artikel über die Pilzsammler im Siebengebirge angesagt ...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (23. Oktober 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Frau Ziech genommen ? Die leidet doch unter einer extrem gestörten Wahrnehmung.
> 
> Mit dem GA zu sprechen hat offenbar auch keinen Sinn mehr. Da müssen jetzt andere Maßnahmen her.



Nichts neues, war schon immer so....auch "Generalverschweiger " genannt, seriöser Journalismus sieht anders aus.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (23. Oktober 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> ...auch "Generalverschweiger " genannt, ...


Ich kenne den GA nur als *Generalanzünder*


----------



## Leo_93 (4. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob einer die aktuelle Situation rund um die "Ranger" evtl. kurz zusammenfaassen kann?
Ich hab die ersten 6 Seiten des Threads gelesen und weiß um was es geht, jedoch nicht die Zeit alle 80 Seiten durchzuforsten. Wie häufig kommen diese Kontrollen vor und mit was ist da zu rechnen? Besteht die anfangs gegründete IG noch ?

Ich bin von der Eifel berufsbedingt hergezogen und wohne quasi am Start des 7GB. Hatte mich auf schöne Trails gefreut, aber bin nun sehr ernüchtert wenn ich das hier so lese .
Hat sich irgendetwas (positives) an der Situation seit April 2017 getan?

Würde mich freuen, von euch zu hören. 
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2020)

Leo_93 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob einer die aktuelle Situation rund um die "Ranger" evtl. kurz zusammenfaassen kann?
> Ich hab die ersten 6 Seiten des Threads gelesen und weiß um was es geht, jedoch nicht die Zeit alle 80 Seiten durchzuforsten. Wie häufig kommen diese Kontrollen vor und mit was ist da zu rechnen? Besteht die anfangs gegründete IG noch ?
> ...



Hat sich nix wesentlich verändert, darfst nur das befahren was entsprechen ( gelb ) markiert ist.
Kontrolliert wird wohl immer noch, wie häufig und wo keine Ahnung.
Es gibt wohl ne Whatsapp Gruppe in der sowas publiziert wird wann und wo 
Zum biken wärest du besser in der Eifel geblieben 🙈


----------



## L_Steinbach (5. November 2020)

Hallo allerseits,

im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit am Geographischen Institut der Rheinischen Friedrich-Wilhelms Universität Bonn sowie meiner Arbeit beim Naturpark Siebengebirge möchte ich eine Situationsanalyse sowie darauf basierende Lösungsvorschläge für die konfliktbehaftete Situation rund um das Mountainbiking im Naturpark Siebengebirge erstellen.

Mit meiner Umfrage möchte ich die Moutnainbiker im Siebengebirge in Bezug auf ihre Aktivitäten befragen und so ein realitätsnahes Bild der Mountainbiker darstellen, das unter Umständen mögliche Vorurteile abbauen kann. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr an der untenstehenden Umfrage teilnehmen könntet.

Umfrage-Link: https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/82281c7

Vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme und Hilfe im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit.

Beste Grüße
Linus Steinbach


----------



## Splash (5. November 2020)

Gibt es evtl ein paar weitere Details, u.a. zu Titel und Forschungsfragen, die erörtert werden sollen?

Zu dem Namen hätte ich was auf der Seite des Naturparks gefunden:








						Verwaltung
					






					www.naturpark7gebirge.de


----------



## L_Steinbach (5. November 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl ein paar weitere Details, u.a. zu Titel und Forschungsfragen, die erörtert werden sollen?
> 
> Zu dem Namen hätte ich was auf der Seite des Naturparks gefunden:
> 
> ...



Hallo, der Titel der Arbeit ist: "*Mountainbiking im Naturpark Siebengebirge - Darstellung der aktuellen Situation und Evaluation möglicher Lösungsansätze" *

Ich möchte verschiedene Ansätze erarbeiten, wie die Nutzung durch Mountainbiker in Zukunft gestaltet werden kann. Gerade die Mountainbiker werden in der öffentlichen Diskussion oft negativ dargestellt. Neben den Konflikten mit anderen Naturnutzern, werden oft auch die drastischen Auswirkung auf den Naturhaushalt beschrieben. Beide Sachverhalte diskutiere ich. Die Umfrage soll dazu dienen die Mountainbiker realitätsnah darzustellen und in der Diskussion zu positionieren.  Das ganze tue ich im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit, aber auch meiner Tätigkeit beim Naturpark Siebengebirge.


----------



## davez (5. November 2020)

L_Steinbach schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit am Geographischen Institut der Rheinischen Friedrich-Wilhelms Universität Bonn sowie meiner Arbeit beim Naturpark Siebengebirge möchte ich eine Situationsanalyse sowie darauf basierende Lösungsvorschläge für die konfliktbehaftete Situation rund um das Mountainbiking im Naturpark Siebengebirge erstellen.
> 
> ...


Lieber Linus,
vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, die Hintergründe der Arbeit und Deiner Einbindung in den Naturpark Siebengebirge zu erläutern. Das Weglassen hinterläßt einen faden Beigeschmack. Transparenz wäre in dem Fall sicherlich vertrauensbildend.
Wir als Mountainbiker erleben, dass insbesondere durch den VVS sehr aggressiv gegenüber Mountainbikern kommuniziert wird. Das gipfelt darin, dass inzwischen auf für Radfahrer freigegebenen Wegen dicke Stöcke und sogar Poller aus Metall gelegt werden, um Fahrradfahrer zum Sturz zu bringen. Auch Artikel im Generalanzeiger und im Facebook Auftritt der VVS gehen in die selbe Richtung. Dort hat man Photos aus Erlangen als Beweis für die Zerstörtung des 7GB durch MTBs angeführt (für mich gehörte diese Art der Berichterstattung unter "fake news")
Anstatt einseitig gegen Fahrradfahrer zu hetzen, sollte man sich Gedanken über die Probleme durch die vielen Besucher machen. Warum reduziert man nicht z.B. die Parkflächen rund um das 7GB? Man kann das 7GB bequem auch mit Bus und Bahn erreichen. Oder man differenziert zwischen E-Bikes und Nicht E-Bikes oder man macht ein kreatives Wegekonzept anstatt phantasielose Verbote.
Die Probleme des 7GB sind vielfältig: zu viele Besucher, freilaufende Hunde, KfZ, Spaziergänger die querfeldein laufen usw. In der Öffentlichkeit wird aber einseitig durch die örtliche Presse und den VVS nur über die Mountainbiker hergezogen. Das ist billige Klientelpolitik, löst nicht die Probleme und schließt eine Gruppe aus, die ebenso das Recht auf Naherholung im 7GB hat wie die Spaziergänger.
In Deinem Fragebogen fragst Du, ob es Konflikte gab. Wichtig wäre für eine sinnvollen Auswertung, diese Konflikte zu hinterfragen. Meine verbalen Konflikte kamen fast immer durch die Halter freilaufender Hunde oder Autofahrer, die verbotener Weise durch das 7GB fuhren. Mit Deiner Frage stellst Du ja implizit darauf ab, dass es durch MTBler zu Konflikten kommt. Das ist schon tendenziös


----------



## davez (5. November 2020)

Schön, in dem Fragebogen finde ich die Möglichkeit einer Selbstanzeige. Man kann ankreuzen, illegale Wege zu nutzen und am Ende seine email Adresse hinterlassen  für ein "Gewinnspiel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_Steinbach (5. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Lieber Linus,
> vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll die Hintergründe der Arbeit und Deiner Einbindung in den Naturpark Siebengebirge zu erläutern. Das Weglassen hinterläßt einen faden Beigeschmack. Transparenz wäre in dem Fall sicherlich vertrauensbildend.
> Wir als Mountainbiker erleben, dass insbesondere durch den VVS sehr aggressiv gegenüber Mountainbikern kommuniziert wird. Das gipfelt darin, dass inzwischen auf für Radfahrer freigegebenen Wegen dicke Stöcke und sogar Poller aus Metall gelegt werden, um Fahrradfahrer zum Sturz zu bringen. Auch Artikel im Generalanzeiger und im Facebook Auftritt der VVS gehen in die selbe Richtung. Dort hat man Photos aus Erlangen als Beweis für die Zerstörtung des 7GB durch MTBs angeführt (für mich gehörte diese Art der Berichterstattung unter "fake news")
> Anstatt einseitig gegen Fahrradfahrer zu hetzen, sollte man sich Gedanken über die Probleme durch die vielen Besucher machen. Warum reduziert man nicht z.B. die Parkflächen rund um das 7GB? Man kann das 7GB bequem auch mit Bus und Bahn erreichen. Oder man differenziert zwischen E-Bikes und Nicht E-Bikes oder man macht ein kreatives Wegekonzept anstatt phantasielose Verbote.
> Die Probleme des 7GB sind vielfältig: zu viele Besucher, freilaufende Hunde, KfZ, Spaziergänger die querfeldein laufen usw. In der Öffentlichkeit wird aber einseitig durch die örtliche Presse und den VVS nur über die Mountainbiker hergezogen. Das ist billige Klientelpolitik, löst nicht die Probleme und schließt eine Gruppe aus, die ebenso das Recht auf Naherholung im 7GB hat wie die Spaziergänger



Hallo davez, 

ich bin Mitarbeiter des Naturparks, das stimmt, und Student der Uni Bonn. Im Rahmen der Masterarbeit ist es absolut notwendig den Sachverhalt aus objektiver Sicht zu betrachten, d.h., dass auch die von dir beschriebenen Belange der Mountainbiker berücksichtigt werden. Naturpark und VVS sind seit 2018 nicht mehr die gleiche Institution und wir als Naturpark versuchen genauso eine Lösung für die Problematik zu finden, die alle Akteure einbindet. Dass zumeist einseitig gegen die Mountainbiker argumentiert wird, ist in der Arbeit berücksichtigt.  Ich möchte hier nicht gegen die Mountainbiker wettern, sondern auch darstellen, dass es unter Umständen Alternativen zur aktuellen Strategie gibt. In diesem Sinne sollte meine Arbeit beim Naturpark nicht falsch interpretiert werden. Dies hätte ich sicherlich besser darstellen können. Danke für deinen Kommentar!


----------



## L_Steinbach (5. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Schön in dem Fragebogen finde ich die Möglichkeit einer Selbstanzeige. Man kann ankreuzen, illegale Wege zu nutzen und am Ende seine email Adresse hinterlassen  für ein "Gewinnspiel"



Die Antworten der Umfrage sind vertraulich und werden nicht weitergegeben. Deine Mailadresse musst du nicht angeben.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. November 2020)

... schön wären auch einige - möglichst differenzierte - Fragen zur Einschätzung des Wegeplans auf Seiten der biker. Gibt sicher massive Kritik, aber dennoch bzw. deshalb ...


----------



## L_Steinbach (5. November 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... schön wären auch einige - möglichst differenzierte - Fragen zur Einschätzung des Wegeplans auf Seiten der biker. Gibt sicher massive Kritik, aber dennoch bzw. deshalb ...



Hallo Rosinantenfahrt,

verstehe die Anmerkung. Dass die meisten Mountainbikefahrer mit dem Wegeplan nicht zufrieden sind, ist grundsätzlich bekannt. Innerhalb der Umfrage kann man gegen Ende nötige Maßnahmen benennen. Dort kann man auch angeben, dass der Ausbau des offiziellen Wegenetzes gewünscht ist, womit der Unmut über dieses ausgedrückt werden kann.  Zudem soll in kleinen Interviews mit Mountainbikern auch qualitativ erhoben werden, wie die Gemütslage ist. Hoffe ich konnte helfen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. November 2020)

Nicht wirklich. Die Gemütlage ist klar. Besser wäre aus meiner Sicht eine systematische und differenzierte Erfassung der Einschätzung sowohl der Problemlage als auch möglicher Abhilfen, also entsprechender Fragen mit Antwortangeboten. Sonst wird das eine allgemeine Meckerecke, die auch statistisch nur ungenau auszuwerten ist.


----------



## mw.dd (5. November 2020)

L_Steinbach schrieb:


> Dort kann man auch angeben, dass der Ausbau des offiziellen Wegenetzes gewünscht ist, womit der Unmut über dieses ausgedrückt werden kann.


Sogar ich als Ortsunkundiger kann ohne Umfragen und Master erkennen, das sich die MTBiker eine Gleichbehandlung mit den anderen Erholungssuchenden wünschen. 
Oder anders: Auf Wegen, auf denen zu Fuß gegangen werden darf sollte auch Rad gefahren werden dürfen.
Krieg ich jetzt eine 1?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. November 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sogar ich als Ortsunkundiger kann ohne Umfragen und Master erkennen, das sich die MTBiker eine Gleichbehandlung mit den anderen Erholungssuchenden wünschen.
> Oder anders: Auf Wegen, auf denen zu Fuß gegangen werden darf sollte auch Rad gefahren werden dürfen.
> Krieg ich jetzt eine 1?


Eine 1? Hmm, das wird dann wohl leider nix, da fehlt dann doch die Realitätsnähe ... aber vielleicht sieht das ja der Lehrer vom Siebengebirgsverein anders?


----------



## L_Steinbach (5. November 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Die Gemütlage ist klar. Besser wäre aus meiner Sicht eine systematische und differenzierte Erfassung der Einschätzung sowohl der Problemlage als auch möglicher Abhilfen, also entsprechender Fragen mit Antwortangeboten. Sonst wird das eine allgemeine Meckerecke, die auch statistisch nur ungenau auszuwerten ist.



Da die Arbeit zeitlich begrenzt ist und einen sachlichen Überblick bieten und keine detailgenauen neuen Wegeführungen oder ähnliches darstellen soll, ist das in diesem Rahmen leider nicht möglich. Ich höre mir gerne Vorschläge für entsprechend differenzierte Fragen zu Problemen und Abhilfen an. 



mw.dd schrieb:


> Sogar ich als Ortsunkundiger kann ohne Umfragen und Master erkennen, das sich die MTBiker eine Gleichbehandlung mit den anderen Erholungssuchenden wünschen.
> Oder anders: Auf Wegen, auf denen zu Fuß gegangen werden darf sollte auch Rad gefahren werden dürfen.
> Krieg ich jetzt eine 1?



Ein ziemlich bissiger Kommentar, aber ich gebe dir Recht, dass genau das ein möglicher Ansatz wäre das Wegeangebot zu erweitern. Auch andere Möglichkeiten sollen diskutiert werden.



Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Eine 1? Hmm, das wird dann wohl leider nix, da fehlt dann doch die Realitätsnähe ... aber vielleicht sieht das ja der Lehrer vom Siebengebirgsverein anders?



Weiß nicht was die Schärfe soll. Was wäre denn Realitätsnah? Ich möchte an und für sich nur helfen, was ich auch formuliert habe. Vielleicht verwechselst du noch VVS und Naturpark, denn der Naturpark ist mittlerweile eine eigenständige Organisation.


----------



## mw.dd (5. November 2020)

L_Steinbach schrieb:


> Ein ziemlich bissiger Kommentar,


Ich bevorzuge "pointiert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. November 2020)

Die Äußerung war z.T. ironisch gemeint und auf die 1 bezogen; nicht bös gemeint, offenbar ist mw.dd auch nicht beleidigt ... (oder?).

Im Übrigen liegt es wohl auch daran, dass die Diskussion mit vielen Personen bereits seit Jahren geführt wurde und wird, und auch sehr frustrierende Erfahrungen gebracht hat. Der Sach- und Diskussionsstand war und ist in Teilen auch viel weiter (gewesen), als es von den Fragen reflektiert wird.

Vielleicht wäre es förderlich, einmal Kontakt zu denen aufzunehmen, die die Erfahrungen und den Sachstandsüberblick haben, und sicher zu instruktiven Gesprächen bereit sind? Dabei kann ich auch gerne helfen, kurzer Austausch per PN genügt, dann kann ich die Kontaktdaten weitergeben.


----------



## Splash (5. November 2020)

Ganz ehrlich - wenn man den Wegenetzplan ernst nehmen und darauf Rücksicht nehmen soll, dann wäre die Mindesterwartungshaltung, dass man als gleichwertiger Nutzer angesehen wird. Von dieser Augenhöhe sind wir weit entfernt - da werden auch die beiden Ordnungsamtfiffis nicht für eine höhere Akzeptanz der Regelung sorgen können. Da muss man auch nicht mal über Trails sprechen - schaut man einfach mal auf den Zugang zur Löwenburg mit dem Rad auf egal welchem Weg. 

Die Umfrage finde ich aber zumindest mutig positioniert - man stelle sich nur mal vor, diese würde mit vielen unsinnigen Antworten zugemüllt - vor so etwas wäre ich in meiner Abschlussarbeit bang gewesen. Da wären gewisse Informationen proaktiv sicherlich förderlich gewesen ...


----------



## RoDeBo (5. November 2020)

L_Steinbach schrieb:


> Hallo Rosinantenfahrt,
> 
> verstehe die Anmerkung. Dass die meisten Mountainbikefahrer mit dem Wegeplan nicht zufrieden sind, ist grundsätzlich bekannt. Innerhalb der Umfrage kann man gegen Ende nötige Maßnahmen benennen. Dort kann man auch angeben, dass der Ausbau des offiziellen Wegenetzes gewünscht ist, womit der Unmut über dieses ausgedrückt werden kann.  Zudem soll in kleinen Interviews mit Mountainbikern auch qualitativ erhoben werden, wie die Gemütslage ist. Hoffe ich konnte helfen...



...ehrlich gesagt, ist mir dieses Feld entgangen...Kann irgendwie nicht so prominent sein wie es vielleicht sein sollte 🤔
Meine Antworten hast du aber trotzdem...

Zum Unterschied VVS - Naturpark würde ich durchaus gerne was mehr lesen, da mir die meisten im 7gb mitmischenden und ihre Positionen eher fremd sind...


----------



## L_Steinbach (5. November 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...ehrlich gesagt, ist mir dieses Feld entgangen...Kann irgendwie nicht so prominent sein wie es vielleicht sein sollte 🤔
> Meine Antworten hast du aber trotzdem...
> 
> Zum Unterschied VVS - Naturpark würde ich durchaus gerne was mehr lesen, da mir die meisten im 7gb mitmischenden und ihre Positionen eher fremd sind...



Der Naturpark ist seit 2018 nicht mehr unter Leitung des VVS, sonder unter Trägerschaft des Kreises und hat eine selbständige Geschäftsstelle, dort bin ich neben dem Studium tätig.


----------



## dopero (5. November 2020)

Was soll eigentlich die bescheuerte Umleitung über Facebook bei dem Link zur Umfrage?


----------



## L_Steinbach (5. November 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich die bescheuerte Umleitung über Facebook bei dem Link zur Umfrage?



Müsste behoben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (6. November 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich die bescheuerte Umleitung über Facebook bei dem Link zur Umfrage?


Um die Anonymität zu gewährleisten


----------



## Deleted 124581 (6. November 2020)

Sorry für die Äußerungen,ich drehe im 7G seit 20 Jahren meine Runden und mich Interessiert irgendein Wegeplan überhaupt nicht, wenn mir einer quer kommt knallts, ich halte mich nicht erst seit Corona an alle möglichen Regeln im Wald und im Leben, irgendwann ist einfach Schluss, niemand wirklich niemand wird mich für die paar Jahre die ich bikemäßig noch richtig auf die Kacke hauen kann daran hindern...Ende der Diskussion (für mich)...


----------



## dererdinger (6. November 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Die Gemütlage ist klar. Besser wäre aus meiner Sicht eine systematische und differenzierte Erfassung der Einschätzung sowohl der Problemlage als auch möglicher Abhilfen, also entsprechender Fragen mit Antwortangeboten. Sonst wird das eine allgemeine Meckerecke, die auch statistisch nur ungenau auszuwerten ist.



Ich sehe es auch so, dass eine etwas stärker untergliederte Umfrage sowohl in der Einschätzung des Problems, als auch in den 'Wünschen' für eine Problemlösung wäre besser gewesen. Allein die Angabe sich ein größers Wegenetz zu wünschen ist nicht zielführend und differenziert genug. Es wird nicht berücksichtig, welche Art von Wegen gewünscht sind. Weitere 'Forstautobahnen' als 'Mountainbikeweg' auszuweisen wünscht sich wahrscheinlich niemand hier, wäre aber von der Antwort gedeckt.

Grundsätzlich finde ich aber die Idee, eine Forschungsarbeit über dieses Thema zu schreiben interessant.
Könntest du deine Masterarbeit hier veröffentlichen, wenn sie abgegeben ist?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2020)

Hab einfach mal teilgenommen, auch als Eifler der nur selten dort fährt.
Bringen wird das m.M. ausser dem Studenten nichts denke ich
Das 7GB kann man als MTB Fahrer getrost abschreiben, oder man begibt sich halt ständig in die Illegalität. Das Wegekonzept ist ja auch so diffus gekennzeichnet damit auch ja irgendwer irgendwo in dei Falle tappt. Das ganze ist schon ziemlich merkwürdig wie da vorgegangen wird. Die Lobbyarbeit von GA & Co erzeugen auch ein Bild gegen das man dort nur schwer ankommt, da kann man noch so viele Richtigstellungen schreiben, bei vielen bleibt nur die Überschrift hängen.


----------



## Pilsz (7. November 2020)

Hallo Linus, das Kommentarfeld habe ich auch verpasst, so bleibt der Eindruck, dass einige Fragen allein durch die gegebenen Antwortmöglichkeiten eher missverstanden werden können. Bei Konflikten mit anderen Nutzern habe ich zB die Option handgreiflich auswählen müssen, weil Freunde und ich von den Verrückten von der Baum-Bürgerwehr körperlich angegriffen wurden (die Jungs wurden hier im Juli schonmal erwähnt)... Wenn jemand meine Antwort unkommentiert und den Bikern ggü voreingenommen liest interpretiert er da sicher etwas anderes rein ("rüde Biker attackieren friedliche Wanderer").


----------



## Splash (7. November 2020)

Pilsz schrieb:


> Wenn jemand meine Antwort unkommentiert und den Bikern ggü voreingenommen liest interpretiert er da sicher etwas anderes rein ("rüde Biker attackieren friedliche Wanderer").


Bei mir war das fehlende Feld hinsichtlich Kommentars auch etwas, was mir fehlte. Gerade die Art der Konflikte (auch wenn nur verbal) sollte imho insbesondere qualitativ ausgewertet werden. Für eine quantative Auswertung fehlt mir eine Frage zur Häufigkeit. In den letzten 15 Jahren kann ich die Zahl der Konflikte (bei mir immer nur verbal) an einer Hand abzählen - die Anzahl wirklich positiver Begegnungen und netter Gespräche (auf Trails oder an Hotspots) hingegen kann ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr zählen. Dieser Aspekt kommt mir in der Befragung zum Beispiel zu kurz ...


----------



## goldkante (10. November 2020)

Schon teilgenommen! Macht mit, Mädels und Jungs. Wir brauchen bei der Verwaltung einfach mehr Sichtbarkeit für unser Anliegen. Ich finde es toll, dass sich Hr. Steinbach der Sache wissenschaftlich annimmt!


----------



## sibu (10. November 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sogar ich als Ortsunkundiger kann ohne Umfragen und Master erkennen, das sich die MTBiker eine Gleichbehandlung mit den anderen Erholungssuchenden wünschen.
> Oder anders: Auf Wegen, auf denen zu Fuß gegangen werden darf sollte auch Rad gefahren werden dürfen.
> Krieg ich jetzt eine 1?


Es ist ja noch schlimmer: Auf den reinen Forstwirtschaftswegen, auf denen der 40 t Langholzer fahren darf und kann, darf man zu Fuß gehen, aber nicht mit dem Rad fahren ...


----------



## Black-Under (10. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch schlimmer: Auf den reinen Forstwirtschaftswegen, auf denen der 40 t Langholzer fahren darf und kann, darf man zu Fuß gehen, aber nicht mit dem Rad fahren ...



Nein noch besser es gibt wege da darf der 40 Tonner fahren aber du noch nicht mal laufen.


----------



## sibu (10. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nein noch besser es gibt wege da darf der 40 Tonner fahren aber du noch nicht mal laufen.


Die sind mir noch nicht untergekommen. Die laut Karte reinen Wirtschaftswege dürfen jederzeit eingezogen werden, wenn sie nicht benötigt werden und bis dahin von Wanderern benutzt werden (wurde 1:1 aus dem Nationalpark-Entwurf in die Verordnung übernommen). Entsprechend sind sie auch mit dem gelben roten Dreieck markiert. Wenn du einen "Ausreißer" findest lass es mich wissen (gerne per PN).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (10. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch schlimmer: Auf den reinen Forstwirtschaftswegen, auf denen der 40 t Langholzer fahren darf und kann, darf man zu Fuß gehen, aber nicht mit dem Rad fahren ...


Die Gespräche mit den Förstern und Waldarbeitern, die ich in den letzten Jahren geführt habe, waren spannend. Dabei ist deutlich geworden, dass aus deren Sicht der (negative) Einfluß der MTBler auf die Natur zu vernachlässigen ist (im Vergleich z.B. zu den Harvestern, verwilderten Katzen, freilaufenden Hunden, schiere Anzahl an Besuchern im 7GB). Die Rückmeldung war, dass es einige wenige im SSV und in der Forstbehörde gibt, die sich auf die MTBler "eingeschossen" haben.


----------



## sibu (10. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Die Rückmeldung war, dass es einige wenige im SSV und in der Forstbehörde gibt, die sich auf die MTBler "eingeschossen" haben.


In einem Fernsehinterview in der Lokalzeit hat der oberste Naturschützer des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises die beiden aus seiner Sicht größten Probleme des Siebengebirges beim Namen genannt: Illegales Mountainbiken und wildes Parken (in der Reihenfolge).


----------



## Black-Under (10. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Die sind mir noch nicht untergekommen. Die laut Karte reinen Wirtschaftswege dürfen jederzeit eingezogen werden, wenn sie nicht benötigt werden und bis dahin von Wanderern benutzt werden (wurde 1:1 aus dem Nationalpark-Entwurf in die Verordnung übernommen). Entsprechend sind sie auch mit dem gelben Dreieck markiert. Wenn du einen "Ausreißer" findest lass es mich wissen (gerne per PN).


Ich muss erst mal suchen, hatte das damals gefunden als die das Wegekonzept eingeführt haben.


----------



## Black-Under (10. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> In einem Fernsehinterview in der Lokalzeit hat der oberste Naturschützer des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises die beiden aus seiner Sicht größten Probleme des Siebengebirges beim Namen genannt: Illegales Mountainbiken und wildes Parken (in der Reihenfolge).


Wer issn das?


----------



## limes11 (10. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Die sind mir noch nicht untergekommen. Die laut Karte reinen Wirtschaftswege dürfen jederzeit eingezogen werden, wenn sie nicht benötigt werden und bis dahin von Wanderern benutzt werden (wurde 1:1 aus dem Nationalpark-Entwurf in die Verordnung übernommen). Entsprechend sind sie auch mit dem gelben Dreieck markiert. Wenn du einen "Ausreißer" findest lass es mich wissen (gerne per PN).



Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "reinen Wirtschaftswegen" meinst, aber es gibt einige befestigte, breite Wege, auf denen selbst Wandern verboten ist, die bei Bedarf sicher forstwirtschaftlich verwendet werden, z.B. der Weg vom Himmerich runter zur Schmelztalstr. Dort wurden gerade Fichten gerodet. Im Wegeplan sind die Wege nur schwarz gestrichelt.
Der Weg bei Pottscheidt entlang der Brückenreste und der Paul-Greuel-Weg am Leyberg sind zwei sehr gut befestigte, breite Wege, da würde kein Wanderer je auf die Idee kommen, nicht entlangzugehen.

Ich war letzten Samstag seit langem mal wieder im 7Gebirge unterwegs. Auf einen Mountainbiker kommen da geschätzt 5 unangeleinte Hunde und 10 Wanderer, die sich abseits der erlaubten Wege befinden. Manche Trampelpfade ähneln Fußautobahnen. Es fällt schwer, die Vorwürfe überhaupt noch ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## goldkante (10. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch schlimmer: Auf den reinen Forstwirtschaftswegen, auf denen der 40 t Langholzer fahren darf und kann, darf man zu Fuß gehen, aber nicht mit dem Rad fahren ...


/Ironie an/ Ist doch logisch. Mountainbiker machen ja bekanntermaßen Wege kaputt, während Rückefahrzeuge und Holzlaster praktisch Bodenpflege betreiben. /Ironie aus/

Leider wird es ein langer, steiniger Weg - quasi: S4-Trail ;-) - bis wir bei den Entscheidern* soweit sind, dass es dort zu einem Umdenken kommt. Linus Studie macht da vor allem eines: Sie erzeugt SICHTBARKEIT. Das ist ein wichtiger, erster Schritt. Also mitmachen; je mehr, desto besser.

Leeven Jrooß,

Andreas
*Einige Entscheider müssen allerdings vermutlich erst in Rente gehen, damit eine junge, aufgeschlossene Generation nachrücken kann.


----------



## sibu (10. November 2020)

limes11 schrieb:


> Im Wegeplan sind die Wege nur schwarz gestrichelt.


Das sind die Wirtschaftwege, auf denen Wanderer geduldet sind, Radfahrer aber nicht. Laut Text der Verordnung sollten die ein rotes Dreieck haben. Der Paul-Greul-Weg hatte vor der Rodung der Fichten eins, aber der Baum ist jetzt weg. Ein anderes Beispiel ist die asphaltierte Kohlstraße auf dem wenigen hundert Metern zwischen Schmelztalstraße und Stellweg. Im Wegeplan schwarz markiert, rotes Dreieck am Abzweig von der Schmelztalstraße (am Pfahl des Verkehrschildes)







Beim Weg von der Frühmesseiche über den Schellkopf ins Schmelztal (nähe Ausgang Einsiedlertal) sind rote Dreiecke, ebenso bei den letzten zwei Wegen am Südende des Stellweges, die nach Himberg bzw. zur Rottbitzer Landstraße führen.


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2020)

goldkante schrieb:


> *Einige Entscheider müssen allerdings vermutlich erst in Rente gehen, damit eine junge, aufgeschlossene Generation nachrücken kann.



Naive Vorstellung, "jung" mit aufgeschlossen gleichzusetzen.


----------



## goldkante (10. November 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Naive Vorstellung, "jung" mit aufgeschlossen gleichzusetzen.


Klar, es gibt natürlich auch "Alte", die aufgeschlossen sind und "junge" Holzköpfe. Ich würde meine Aussage nicht als "naiv" bezeichnen, sondern als "hoffnungsvoll".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (10. November 2020)

goldkante schrieb:


> *Einige Entscheider müssen allerdings vermutlich erst in Rente gehen, damit eine junge, aufgeschlossene Generation nachrücken kann.


Meiner Erfahrung nach rücken da sehr oft „grün angehauchte“ Personen in die entsprechenden Positionen nach, bei denen man sich jegliches Gespräch von vornherein sparen kann, falls man was anderes möchte als sie in ihren eigenen Ansichten und Taten zu bestätigen.


----------



## Black-Under (10. November 2020)

Zu diesem Thema, sollte jeder hier bei jeder Gelegenheit grüne Abgeordnete auf unseren eigentlich grünen Sport ansprechen, die vergessen nämlich oft, dass MTB fahren keinen Wald zerstört sondern der Klima Wandel und die intensive Forstwirtschaft mit ihren Mono Kulturen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. November 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach rücken da sehr oft „grün angehauchte“ Personen in die entsprechenden Positionen nach, ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Man hat viel mehr Probleme mit den Greisen in der SPD, CDU/CSU und FDP als bei den "grün angehauchten Personen". Die sind im Schnitt viel Jünger und aufgeschlossener gegenüber vielen Outdooraktivitäten (inkl. MTB).


----------



## Splash (10. November 2020)

Hinsichtlich der Verbohrtheit und Ablehnhaltung von Grünen decken sich meine Erfahrungen mit denen von @dopero  - nicht selten verbunden mit einer Toleranz, wie bei AfD, Linke und Konsorten.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (11. November 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> ... AfD, Linke und Konsorten ...



Interessant, dass Du die rechtsextreme AfD in den gleichen Topf wie andere demokratische Parteien wirfst. Es gibt übrigens auch hier im Forum Menschen, die _Linke und Konsorten_ wählen


----------



## on any sunday (11. November 2020)

Juhu, Politik, wenn Teile der Linken die DDR immer noch verherrlichen oder autonome Krawallmacher unterstützen, ist das für mich auch eine undemokratische Einstellung, die selben extremen Deppen wie in der AFD, nur anders gefärbt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (11. November 2020)

Ist echt langsam gut - Politikdiskussion auf dem Niveau bitte am (virtuellen) Stammtisch


----------



## Splash (11. November 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Interessant, dass Du die rechtsextreme AfD in den gleichen Topf wie andere demokratische Parteien wirfst. Es gibt übrigens auch hier im Forum Menschen, die _Linke und Konsorten_ wählen


Die Linke ist als Rechtsnachfolger der SED für mich genau so demokratisch wie die AfD (zB 'Reiche erschiessen', ...). Und ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass es hier im Forum Personen gibt, die eine dieser Parteien wählen. Unterschiedlich colorierter Abschaum ...



davez schrieb:


> Ist echt langsam gut - Politikdiskussion auf dem Niveau bitte am (virtuellen) Stammtisch


Okay, da hast du recht ... Ende der Diskussion und wieder zurück zum 7GB. Ist jemandem bekannt, bis wann die Abholzungsmassnahmen abgeschlossen sein sollen?


----------



## sibu (11. November 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Ist jemandem bekannt, bis wann die Abholzungsmassnahmen abgeschlossen sein sollen?


Bis die letzte Fichte gefällt ist . Spass beiseite: Südlich des Siebengebirges ist der Forstweg auf der Landesgrenze (noch auf RLP-Seite) von der Kreuzeiche bis zum Auge Gottes wieder hergestellt worden: Schmodder abgehobelt, Schotter eingebracht und planiert. Bis zur Landstraße Kalenborn-Bruchhausen ist das meiste wohl weg.

Zwischen Landesgrenze und Schmelztal (das meiste ist Honnefer Stadtwald) muss nur noch abtransportiert werden. Im Bereich Lohrberg- Perlenhardt wird gerade gerodet - zumindest gestern abend war da noch Flutlicht. Wenn man von der anderen Rheinseite oder von Aegidienberg ins Siebengebirge schaut, gibt es in der Gegend nördlich vom Schmelztal noch die ein oder andere Parzelle mit toten Fichten. Das wird wohl noch etwas dauern.


----------



## talybont (12. November 2020)

Mit Rot-Grün wurde es hier in Wiesbaden radtechnisch definitiv besser als mit Schwarz-Gelb! Legaler Gravity-Trail, wesentlich mehr Radwege und -streifen, Leihräder, Abstellflächen, etc.


----------



## sibu (12. November 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Mit Rot-Grün wurde es hier in Wiesbaden radtechnisch definitiv besser als mit Schwarz-Gelb! Legaler Gravity-Trail, wesentlich mehr Radwege und -streifen, Leihräder, Abstellflächen, etc.


Deine alte Heimatstadt hat gewählt und ist nicht mehr schwarz-gelb, sondern jetzt rot-grün-Köwi, der Bürgermeister kommt jetzt aus der Köwi-Liste. Bad Honnef bleibt bei schwarz-Bürgerblock-gelb, der Bürgermeister ist und bleibt parteilos und der Landkreis bleibt schwarz-grün mit wiedergewähltem CDU-Landrat. Da wird sich im Siebengebirge nicht viel ändern ...


----------



## talybont (12. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Deine alte Heimatstadt hat gewählt und ist nicht mehr schwarz-gelb, sondern jetzt rot-grün-Köwi, der Bürgermeister kommt jetzt aus der Köwi-Liste. Bad Honnef bleibt bei schwarz-Bürgerblock-gelb, der Bürgermeister ist und bleibt parteilos und der Landkreis bleibt schwarz-grün mit wiedergewähltem CDU-Landrat. Da wird sich im Siebengebirge nicht viel ändern ...


Ist mir bekannt. Und ob das auf Kreisebene jemals was wird....(wenn ich an das ganze Bauernvolk am Rande zum Bergischen denke). Da bist Du doch schon progressiv und verdächtig, wenn Du nicht im Schützenverein, Feuerwehr, Kirchenvorstand oder wenigstens jedes Wochenende in der Kneipe bist.


----------



## naturweg (12. November 2020)

Ich lese schon sehr lange hier im Forum mit und speziell in diesem Thread. Was mir auffällt ist das es hier gar keine lösungsorientierte Diskussion zu geben scheint. Außer einigen sehr wenigen Wortmeldungen scheint niemand irgendetwas konkretes gegen den Zustand zu tun. Es wird vielmehr nur über andere geredet und sich gegenseitig die nicht zu akzeptierende Ist-Situation mitleidig dargelegt. Wollt ihr wirklich etwas verändern und seit bereit dafür Aufwand zu spendieren ? Dann tut doch etwas und berichtet davon. Dann entsteht Bewegung und Veränderung. Stellt euch zB. am Wochenende mit euern Bikes an neuralgische Punkte, kommt mit den anderen Nutzern des Siebengebirges ins Gespräch, klärt auf, fasst euch mal eine zeitlang an die Nase und fahrt wirklich nur auf den erlaubten Wegen, schimpft vielleicht mal mit den MTB Rowdies und erklärt die DIMB Rules, tretet dem DIMB bei .... Ansonsten könnte man den Thread an dieser Stelle auch schließen ... weil ich denke es wird keiner kommen der euer Problem für euch löst ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. November 2020)

Habe gestern beim lokalen DIMB Vertreter angeregt, an einem geeigneten Wochenende per Infostand, Handzettel, Gespräch etc gezielt auf die Wanderer zuzugehen, zB an den großen Parkplätzen...


----------



## Trekki (12. November 2020)

naturweg schrieb:


> Stellt euch zB. am Wochenende mit euern Bikes an neuralgische Punkte, kommt mit den anderen Nutzern des Siebengebirges ins Gespräch, klärt auf, fasst euch mal eine zeitlang an die Nase und fahrt wirklich nur auf den erlaubten Wegen, schimpft vielleicht mal mit den MTB Rowdies und erklärt die DIMB Rules, tretet dem DIMB bei


Danke für die Erinnerung an das Wichtige.

Gerade dieses Gespräch mit anderen 7GB-Nutzern war geplant, ist aber in den Corona-Sumpf gefallen. Von DIMB aus haben wir keine Möglichkeit gesehen so eine Veranstaltung zu machen. Rechtlich wäre es im Sommer evt. durchführbar gewesen, aber ich selbst konnte mich nicht dazu durchringen es durchzudrücken.
Ich wollte nicht das Risiko eingehen, dass sich bei so einer Veranstaltung auch nur einer der Besucher sich anstecken konnte und habe diesen Plan nicht weiter verfolgt. Gerade hier reden / schreiben wir da davon, wie die Altersstruktur der 7GB Besucher ist. Dabei wären die Gespräche mit VVS Mitgliedern wahrscheinlich die wichtigsten gewesen - denke an deren Alter.

Im Gegenzug hat Corona und phantastisches Sommerwetter für noch mehr Besucherdruck im 7GB gesorgt.

Die grünen von Köwi habe ich dirket gefragt, wie sie zum MTB Sport stehen. Hier gab's die klare Antwort keine Antwort zu haben. Da sehe ich also keine vorgefasste Meinung.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. November 2020)

Ja, Corona stand dazwischen, und jetzt nimmt die Besucherzahlen wegen des Wetters so stark ab, daß aus meiner Sicht zweifelhaft ist, ob es sich jetzt noch lohnt oder eher wieder im Frühjahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. November 2020)

P.S.: Interessant wird auch sein, wie sich die neue OBin in Bonn positioniert, falls da jemand direkt oder ins Umfeld einen guten Draht hat, wäre das evtl. hilfreich...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. November 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Interessant, dass Du die rechtsextreme AfD in den gleichen Topf wie andere demokratische Parteien wirfst. Es gibt übrigens auch hier im Forum Menschen, die _Linke und Konsorten_ wählen


Nimm statt Parteien veganer ... Diskussionen ebenfalls zwecklos...


----------



## sibu (13. November 2020)

Laut der Übersicht läuft die Naturschutzverordnung 2025 aus, inklusive der Änderung von 2013 mit Wegeplan. Bis dahin wird nicht viel passieren. Eine neue Verordnung wird mit Sicherheit kommen, die Frage ist nur, wie sie eingeführt wird. In der Vergangenheit gab es zwei Methoden: Die erste war die Vorbereitung des (gescheiterten) Nationalparks, bei der mit Pressearbeit eine große Bürgerbeteiligung erwünscht war. In dem Rahmen ist der Wegeplan entstanden. Die zweite war die Änderung im Jahr 2013, die nur mit der mininal vorgeschriebenen Offenlegung unter der öffentlichen Warnehmung durchgewunken wurde. Ein große Mitwirkung der Öffentlichkeit war wohl nicht erwünscht. Falls 2025 (bzw. die Vorbereitungen werden ja vorher stattfinden) wieder der "stille Weg" gewählt wird, muss man regelmäßig im Amtsblatt nachschauen damit die öffentliche Auslegung genutzt werden kann.

Korrekturen am Wegeplan wünschen auch andere Gruppen. In einigen Zeitungsartikeln war das Logebachtal thematisiert worden. Auf einem kurzen Stück steht dort nur die Landstraße den Wandereren und Radfahrern zur Verfügung. Die Brauchtsumvereine würde gerne den Höveler Steig und den Butterweg (von Hövel bzw. Aegidienberg  ins Schmelztal) als historische Wege wieder geöffnet sehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> ...Die erste war die Vorbereitung des (gescheiterten) Nationalparks, bei der mit Pressearbeit eine große Bürgerbeteiligung erwünscht war. ....



Im Prinzip ist das 7GB ´von der Auslegung der Besucherlenkung her schon Nationalpark, nur das es nicht dran steht. Dort ist es ähnlich wie bei uns, alles was Spass machen könnte verboten, Radfahren wird allgemein Stiefmütterlich behandelt. Was andere Dinge wie Förderung, Forstwirtschaft usw angeht denke ich gibs da noch unterschiede, aber die nimmt der Ottonormalbürger i.d. Regel auch nicht so wahr wie Besucherlenkung


----------



## sibu (13. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das 7GB ´von der Auslegung der Besucherlenkung her schon Nationalpark, nur das es nicht dran steht.


Der wesentliche Unterschied ist, dass ein Nationalpark einen eigenen Etat hat, in den Fördermittel aus Brüssel, Berlin und Düsseldorf reinfließen. Im Naturschutzgebiet / Naturpark muss das alles von den zwei Städten Königswinter und Bad Honnef sowie vom Rhein-Sieg-Kreis getragen werden. Die privaten Waldbesitzer (z.B. VVS) können natürlich auch Geld dazugeben, wenn sie wollen.

Entsprechend nehme ich an, dass ihr mehr Personal im Nationalpark habt?


> Dort ist es ähnlich wie bei uns, alles was Spass machen könnte verboten, Radfahren wird allgemein Stiefmütterlich behandelt. Was andere Dinge wie Förderung, Forstwirtschaft usw angeht denke ich gibs da noch unterschiede, aber die nimmt der Ottonormalbürger i.d. Regel auch nicht so wahr wie Besucherlenkung


Die Besucher nehmen die Lenkung auch nicht wahr: "Hier darf ich gar nicht spazieren gehen?" "Ich habe hier schon immer Pilze gesammelt".


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Entsprechend nehme ich an, dass ihr mehr Personal im Nationalpark habt?



Denke schon, ohne es genau zu wissen. Ihr habt ja offiziell nur zwei kontrolletties, hier rennen jede Menge Männer mit grossem Hut rum. Die machen ja auch Führungen also auch vielleicht sinnvolle Beschäftigung



sibu schrieb:


> Die Besucher nehmen die Lenkung auch nicht wahr: "Hier darf ich gar nicht spazieren gehen?" "Ich habe hier schon immer Pilze gesammelt".



Ich nehme auch nicht immer eine Lenkung wahr  genauso wie ich auch manchmal schlecht höre


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. November 2020)

NP hat über 100 Mitarbeiter, davon 10 Leiter für versch. Fachgebiete und über 40 zugeordnete Ranger


----------



## dopero (13. November 2020)

NP = NationalPark?
NP = NaturPark ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. November 2020)

Nationalpark Eifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (13. November 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Nationalpark Eifel



Also NP E ?? 🤔


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2020)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Also NP E ?? 🤔



Das E nimmst du sofort zurück ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> NP hat über 100 Mitarbeiter, davon 10 Leiter für versch. Fachgebiete und über 40 zugeordnete Ranger



40 Ränschahhh .... echt jetz ? Ich muss meine Strategien überdenken ... gibs Radklamotten in Tarnfleck ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2020)

hiEr gEhts doch ums 7-gbirg-E 🤔


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> 40 Ränschahhh .... echt jetz ? Ich muss meine Strategien überdenken ... gibs Radklamotten in Tarnfleck ?


Leider nur in ganz klein und schlank.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. November 2020)

Hmm, wie isses den mit stealth biking? Oder halbaktiven Täuschkörpern, die bei der Annäherung von Rangern aus dem Rucksack abgeworfen werden können, sich aufblasen und dann wie ein wildgewordener e-biker in Neonkleidung aussehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (13. November 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hmm, wie isses den mit stealth biking?


Ja, gibt es. wenn auch die Geländegängikeit noch verbessert werden kann.Aber die Technik steckt eh nicht im Rad, sondern im Fahrer.


----------



## RoDeBo (14. November 2020)

Neue Idee zur Besucherlenkung im 7gb: jetzt kostet auch der Parkplatz dicker Stein!


----------



## davez (14. November 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Neue Idee zur Besucherlenkung im 7gb: jetzt kostet auch der Parkplatz dicker Stein!


Preise wie am Flughafen oder Sperrung fände ich noch besser


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. November 2020)

Werde morgen sehr früh mich von Oberdollendorf aus zum Himmerich ( Steinbruch) aufmachen,in dieser Ecke war ich schon länger nicht mehr, mal schauen ob's die Trails noch gibt.... bzw was es da für eine "Wegeführung" (lach) gibt?!


----------



## davez (14. November 2020)

Heute war die Promenade in Königswinter am Nachmittag ein einziger Stau - der Rückstau ging hoch bis zur Auffahrt zur B42. Stopp -  ich vergaß, die Autos sind nicht das Problem im 7GB, die Radfahrer sind das Problem   
Die ganze Gegend rund um das 7GB erstickt an sonnigen Wochenenden im Autoverkehr. Ich bin gespannt, ob man sich des Themas mal von Seiten der Politik annimmt. Und natürlich fuhr man mit dem KfZ wieder lustig den Kutschweg hoch zum Drachenfels. Auf meinen Hinweis, das sei nicht erlaubt, bekam ich wie so häufig die Rückmeldung, das sei ihm egal (dem Autofahrer)


----------



## zett78 (15. November 2020)

Kann man diese Situationen nicht mal bildlich festhalten? Wenn man die Bilder dann irgendwo ablegt, so dass dort darauf zugegriffen werden kann, vor allem von der Gruppe, denen diese Situationen offenbar nicht bekannt sind!? 
Es müsste natürlich datenschutztechnisch alles sauber sein. Keine Gesichter, Nummernschilder usw.


----------



## Black-Under (15. November 2020)

naturweg schrieb:


> Ich lese schon sehr lange hier im Forum mit und speziell in diesem Thread. Was mir auffällt ist das es hier gar keine lösungsorientierte Diskussion zu geben scheint. Außer einigen sehr wenigen Wortmeldungen scheint niemand irgendetwas konkretes gegen den Zustand zu tun. Es wird vielmehr nur über andere geredet und sich gegenseitig die nicht zu akzeptierende Ist-Situation mitleidig dargelegt. Wollt ihr wirklich etwas verändern und seit bereit dafür Aufwand zu spendieren ? Dann tut doch etwas und berichtet davon. Dann entsteht Bewegung und Veränderung. Stellt euch zB. am Wochenende mit euern Bikes an neuralgische Punkte, kommt mit den anderen Nutzern des Siebengebirges ins Gespräch, klärt auf, fasst euch mal eine zeitlang an die Nase und fahrt wirklich nur auf den erlaubten Wegen, schimpft vielleicht mal mit den MTB Rowdies und erklärt die DIMB Rules, tretet dem DIMB bei .... Ansonsten könnte man den Thread an dieser Stelle auch schließen ... weil ich denke es wird keiner kommen der euer Problem für euch löst ...


Das Problem ließe sich nur mit einen anderen Landrat und anderen Menschen in der unteren Naurschutzbehörde lösen. 
Jegliche Sportart ist diesen Menschen anscheinend ein Dorn im Auge. Es betrifft ja nicht nur uns Biker.


----------



## Trekki (15. November 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> Kann man diese Situationen nicht mal bildlich festhalten?


Auto-Stau im 7GB? Gibt es jeden Morgen auf der L331 von der Abzweigung zum Petersberg bis zur B42. Nennt sich Berufsverkehr. Auch die A3 und die ICE Strecke queren beim Logebachtal das 7GB.


----------



## sibu (15. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Heute war die Promenade in Königswinter am Nachmittag ein einziger Stau - der Rückstau ging hoch bis zur Auffahrt zur B42.


Die B42 ist dieses Wochenende wegen Arbeiten an der Drachenbrücke gesperrt. Der ganze Verkehr muss unten durch Königswinter.

Aber es ist schon aberwitzig, dass an manchen Stellen am Wochenende mehr Verkehr ist, als unter der Woche.


----------



## Splash (15. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Jegliche Sportart ist diesen Menschen anscheinend ein Dorn im Auge. Es betrifft ja nicht nur uns Biker.


Das deckt sich mit meiner Perspektive. Die Kletterer hat man ja auch erfolgreich aus dem Siebengebirge verbannt - da sind wir Mountainbiker das nächste Ziel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. November 2020)

Update....heute 6:45 ab Dollendorf Friedhof zum Himmerich.
Beruhigendzu wissen, den Puff im Jägerhaus (Schmelztal) gibt's noch,die Trails auch,einer ist aktuell sogar zum offiziellen Wanderweg mutiert, irgendwas mit der Kennziffer 16 ?
Rückfahrt etwa ab Löwenburg Basis viele Wanderer,kein Problem, fast alle mit freilaufenden Hunden, teilweise im Rudel,großes Problem....die letzten zwei Abfahrt Basis Petersberg Richtung Dollendorf (harmloser) Trail rannten mir zwei fast ins Rad,Hinweis auf Leinenpflicht...Halt die Klappe.....Entspannt ist anders.
Fazit, früh los macht mittlerweile auch keinen Sinn mehr....


----------



## davez (15. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Update....heute 6:45 ab Dollendorf Friedhof zum Himmerich.
> Beruhigendzu wissen, den Puff im Jägerhaus (Schmelztal) gibt's noch,die Trails auch,einer ist aktuell sogar zum offiziellen Wanderweg mutiert, irgendwas mit der Kennziffer 16 ?
> Rückfahrt etwa ab Löwenburg Basis viele Wanderer,kein Problem, fast alle mit freilaufenden Hunden, teilweise im Rudel,großes Problem....die letzten zwei Abfahrt Basis Petersberg Richtung Dollendorf (harmloser) Trail rannten mir fast ins Rad,Hinweis auf Leinenpflicht...Halt die Klappe.....Entspannt ist anders.
> Fazit, früh los macht mittlerweile auch keinen Sinn mehr....


Das mit den freilaufenden Hunden erkläre ich den Haltern inzwischen ganz freundlich. Wenn ihr Hund mir ins Rad läuft und ich stürze und aufgrund des Sturzes mich so verletze, dass ich nicht arbeiten kann (dafür reicht schon eine Handfraktur) passiert folgendes. Die Hundehalterhaftpflicht wird nicht zahlen wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit / Vorsatz - denn es gibt einen Leinenzwang. Dann wird mein Verdienstausfall direkt gegen den Halter geltend gemacht. Da dies in den meisten Fällen ihr Einkommen / Rente übersteigt, werden die Damen und Herren spätestens dann sehr zurückhaltend.


----------



## sibu (15. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Fazit, früh los macht mittlerweile auch keinen Sinn mehr....


Donnerstag früh vor dem HomeOffice: Sogar auf dem Drachenfels war ich ganz allein ... 

Letzten Sonntag nachmittag südlich der Landesgrenze: Insgesamt drei (in Worten: 3) Wanderer freundlich gegrüßt.


----------



## zett78 (15. November 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Auto-Stau im 7GB? Gibt es jeden Morgen auf der L331 von der Abzweigung zum Petersberg bis zur B42. Nennt sich Berufsverkehr. Auch die A3 und die ICE Strecke queren beim Logebachtal das 7GB.


Mir ging es nicht um den Stau allein, sondern auch alles andere wie volle Parkplätze, mit dem Auto widerrechtlich befahrene Strecken, planierte und zerfurchte Wege etc.
Was Berufsverkehr ist weiß ich. Habe zum Glück nichts damit am Hut, fahre mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Das mit den freilaufenden Hunden erkläre ich den Haltern inzwischen ganz freundlich. Wenn ihr Hund mir ins Rad läuft und ich stürze und aufgrund des Sturzes mich so verletze, dass ich nicht arbeiten kann (dafür reicht schon eine Handfraktur) passiert folgendes. Die Hundehalterhaftpflicht wird nicht zahlen wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit / Vorsatz - denn es gibt einen Leinenzwang. Dann wird mein Verdienstausfall direkt gegen den Halter geltend gemacht. Da dies in den meisten Fällen ihr Einkommen / Rente übersteigt, werden die Damen und Herren spätestens dann sehr zurückhaltend.


Exakt so kommuniziere ich das auf meinem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit auch.
Der letzte Sturz durch Hund kostete den Hundehalter 800 €.
Ich fahre diese Strecke seit 23 Jahren, Gott Lob ist nie bei den gesammelten Stürzen was ernsthaftes passiert. 
Es besteht dort weil Naturschutzgebiet unbeschränkter Leinenzwang,interessiert bloß so gut wie keinen.....
In der Eifel habe ich das Problem nicht und aktuell war ich zu schnell unterwegs, hatte auch keine Lust beim letzten Hundehalter eine geknallt zu bekommen.....


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Donnerstag früh vor dem HomeOffice: Sogar auf dem Drachenfels war ich ganz allein ...
> 
> Letzten Sonntag nachmittag südlich der Landesgrenze: Insgesamt drei (in Worten: 3) Wanderer freundlich gegrüßt.


Ich darf/muss noch unter der Woche an meinen Arbeitsplatz.....


----------



## RoDeBo (15. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Exakt so kommuniziere ich das auf meinem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit auch.
> Der letzte Sturz durch Hund kostete den Hundehalter 800 €.
> Ich fahre diese Strecke seit 23 Jahren, Gott Lob ist nie bei den gesammelten Stürzen was ernsthaftes passiert.
> Es besteht dort weil Naturschutzgebiet unbeschränkter Leinenzwang,interessiert bloß so gut wie keinen.....
> In der Eifel habe ich das Problem nicht und aktuell war ich zu schnell unterwegs, hatte auch keine Lust beim letzten Hundehalter eine geknallt zu bekommen.....



Dass an eigentlich allen Trails auch unbeschränkter mtb schiebezwang besteht schert ja auch bei weitem nicht alle...
Irgendwie illusorisch, zu erwarten, dass die Hundehalter sich an die Regeln halten


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, ob man sich des Themas mal von Seiten der Politik annimmt. Und natürlich fuhr man mit dem KfZ wieder lustig den Kutschweg hoch zum Drachenfels. Auf meinen Hinweis, das sei nicht erlaubt, bekam ich wie so häufig die Rückmeldung, das sei ihm egal (dem Autofahrer)


Du musst dem/denen schon sagen, das du da die _Local Legend _bist. 🤔


----------



## Trekki (15. November 2020)

@sinus alba , Du nennst ja 2 unterschiedliche Aspekte


sinus alba schrieb:


> Gott Lob ist nie bei den gesammelten Stürzen was ernsthaftes passiert.


und


sinus alba schrieb:


> Es besteht dort weil Naturschutzgebiet unbeschränkter Leinenzwang,interessiert bloß so gut wie keinen.....



Bei dem zweiten hält @RoDeBo ja sehr schön den Spiegel hin


RoDeBo schrieb:


> Dass an eigentlich allen Trails auch unbeschränkter mtb schiebezwang besteht schert ja auch bei weitem nicht alle...
> Irgendwie illusorisch, zu erwarten, dass die Hundehalter sich an die Regeln halten



Mir persönlich ist der erste Aspekt (also meine körperliche Unversehrtheit) wichtiger. Dies möchte ich auch nicht gegen Ordnungswidrigkeiten relativieren.

Meine Einstellung zu frei laufenden Hunden habe ich ja hier schon recht deutlich geschrieben (in anderen Threads auch, dort bin ich sogar dafür beleidigt worden). Mir geht es dabei nur um den ersten Aspekt. Mir ist es dagen quasi egal, ob Hundehalter Ordnungswidrigkeiten begehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (15. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Exakt so kommuniziere ich das auf meinem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit auch.
> Der letzte Sturz durch Hund kostete den Hundehalter 800 €.
> Ich fahre diese Strecke seit 23 Jahren, Gott Lob ist nie bei den gesammelten Stürzen was ernsthaftes passiert.
> Es besteht dort weil Naturschutzgebiet unbeschränkter Leinenzwang,interessiert bloß so gut wie keinen.....
> In der Eifel habe ich das Problem nicht und aktuell war ich zu schnell unterwegs, hatte auch keine Lust beim letzten Hundehalter eine geknallt zu bekommen.....


Mich würde es mal interessieren wie man so oft durch einen Hund zum Sturz kommt. 
Auch gegenüber einem Hund sollte man Rücksicht nehmen, ebenso wie kleine Kinder sind die nicht immer berechenbar. Also Tempo reduzieren Hund, Kind im Auge behalten.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. November 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Dass an eigentlich allen Trails auch unbeschränkter mtb schiebezwang besteht schert ja auch bei weitem nicht alle...
> Irgendwie illusorisch, zu erwarten, dass die Hundehalter sich an die Regeln halten


Wieso besteht an allen Trails Schiebezwang?
Es erklärt sich von selbst, das bei unklaren Wegeverläufe äusserste Vorsichtig geboten ist,und wieso soll es illusorisch sein ?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Mich würde es mal interessieren wie man so oft durch einen Hund zum Sturz kommt.
> Auch gegenüber einem Hund sollte man Rücksicht nehmen, ebenso wie kleine Kinder sind die nicht immer berechenbar. Also Tempo reduzieren Hund, Kind im Auge behalten.


In 23 Jahren exakt sechsmal,der Mechanismus war immer der gleiche, das Tier verlässt unverhofft den bewachsenen Seitenteil eines Weges.
Ich hatte keine Chance zu reagieren.
Wenn ich die Tiere sehe passe ich meine Fahrweise natürlich an und es gibt zwei Sorten von Hundehalter/innen, die einen geben ein kurzes Zeichen,der reagiert sofort,den anderen interessiert überhaupt nicht was der Hund so treibt.....


----------



## zett78 (16. November 2020)

Bin auch Hundehalter, aktuell einen Irish Setter, bis vor 2 Jahren noch einen Gordon Setter dabei.
Der Hund wir am WE morgens gegen halb 7 eine Stunde beschäftigt, joggend oder am Rad, mit oder ohne Leine. Ich starte immer vor der Haustüre, ich käme nie auf die Idee, den Hund ins Auto zu packen um irgendwo mit ihm spazieren zu gehen. 
Das ist für mich genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, nix los, absolute Ruhe. So gibt es keine Probleme mit anderen Hunden, Radfahrern oder wem auch immer.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bei dem zweiten hält @RoDeBo ja sehr schön den Spiegel hin



Das sehe ich anders ! Wie oft ist es vorgekommen das durch das schieben/fahren auf eigentlich nicht dafür vorgesehenen Wegen ein Biker eine andere person umgefahren/bedrängt/verletzt hat ?
Im Gegenzug dazu kommt es relativ oft vor das durch frei laufende Hunde brenzlige Situationen entstehen, davon abgesehen ist es generell im Wald meiner Meinung nach ziemlich unangebracht. Die wenigsten haben ihren Hund so weit im Griff das er nicht im Wald stöbert und z.B. Gelege oder andere Tiere massiv stört. Da wird Wild nachgestellt und gebuddelt. Das interessiert keine Sau, aber wenn mal nen 16 jähriger zwei Schaufeln Erde an nen Baumstumpf wirft ... oh ja dann bekommt er die geballte Ladung deutscher Gründlichkeit zu spüren .




Black-Under schrieb:


> Auch gegenüber einem Hund sollte man Rücksicht nehmen, ebenso wie kleine Kinder sind die nicht immer berechenbar. Also Tempo reduzieren Hund, Kind im Auge behalten



Bin ich grundsätzlich bei Dir, auch ein Hund verdient es beachtet zu werden. Tempo reduzieren versteht sich von selbst, egal ob Kind, Wanderer, Pferd oder sonst was. Ein Hund ist aber ein Hund ... er wird von vielen Hundehaltern zu vermenschlicht ... was da im Wald, Feld und Flur mit Hunden rumturnt ist unglaublich.
Wir hatten früher selber immer Hunde und wir haben seit 4 Monaten wieder ne Möpp, auch wenn ich den nicht immer 100% im Griff habe lasse ich den im Zweifel an der Leine.

Das nennt sich "Rücksichtnahme" ... anscheinend ein hohes Gut in der heutigen Zeit !


----------



## Black-Under (16. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> In 23 Jahren exakt sechsmal,der Mechanismus war immer der gleiche, das Tier verlässt unverhofft den bewachsenen Seitenteil eines Weges.
> Ich hatte keine Chance zu reagieren.
> Wenn ich die Tiere sehe passe ich meine Fahrweise natürlich an und es gibt zwei Sorten von Hundehalter/innen, die einen geben ein kurzes Zeichen,der reagiert sofort,den anderen interessiert überhaupt nicht was der Hund so treibt.....


Nun ich fahre seit 30 Jahren Mountainbike das ein Hund mir ins Rad läuft ohne dass ich reagieren konnte ist mir nie passiert. Dann warst du einfach zu schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (16. November 2020)

war gestern im Kottenforst unterwegs, keine Probleme, nur freundliche leute. sogar 2x lob bekommen weil ich ohne motor fahre


----------



## Deleted 124581 (16. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nun ich fahre seit 30 Jahren Mountainbike das ein Hund mir ins Rad läuft ohne dass ich reagieren konnte ist mir nie passiert. Dann warst du einfach zu schnell.


Ein Schnitt zwischen 25 und 30 ist nicht zu schnell, mein Dienstweg ein beliebtes Terrain für Hundehalter/innen obwohl dort Leinenzwang herrscht, und ich werde auf das Verantwortungslose Verhalten nicht uneingeschränkt Rücksicht nehmen.
Wenn bei 25 km/h ein Hund ca einen Meter vor dir aus dem Gestrüb springt kannst Du kaum reagieren, ich rolle mich dann um meine Achse um auf dem Rucksack zu landen der immer ziemlich voll ist,so gingen die Stürze immer glimpflich aus....


----------



## davez (16. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nun ich fahre seit 30 Jahren Mountainbike das ein Hund mir ins Rad läuft ohne dass ich reagieren konnte ist mir nie passiert. Dann warst du einfach zu schnell.


Nope, das ist Unsinn. Vorletzte Woche ist mir genau das passiert. Bei 8% Steigung bin ich bergauf kaum schneller als ein Spaziergänger. Der Hund hatte etwas entdeckt und rannte unvermittelt los und mir dabei ins Vorderrad. Zum Glück sind weder dem Rad noch dem Hund etwas passiert
Gestern waren im 7GB fast alle Hunde, sie mir begegneten unangeleint.


----------



## Splash (16. November 2020)

Kinners ... leben und leben lassen ... ich kann das ewige Fingerpointing nicht mehr hören ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> ... leben und leben lassen ...



Sofern man keinem anderen Schaden zufügt .. 100%


----------



## Black-Under (16. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Nope, das ist Unsinn. Vorletzte Woche ist mir genau das passiert. Bei 8% Steigung bin ich bergauf kaum schneller als ein Spaziergänger. Der Hund hatte etwas entdeckt und rannte unvermittelt los und mir dabei ins Vorderrad. Zum Glück sind weder dem Rad noch dem Hund etwas passiert
> Gestern waren im 7GB fast alle Hunde, sie mir begegneten unangeleint.


Nun aber dabei stürzt du nicht heftig. Mit 25 an Spaziergängern vorbei zu rasen ist eindeutig zu schnell.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Wieso besteht an allen Trails Schiebezwang?
> Es erklärt sich von selbst, das bei unklaren Wegeverläufe äusserste Vorsichtig geboten ist,und wieso soll es illusorisch sein ?


Im 7 GB, nun Mal faktisch auf allen Wegen die man trails nen kann..


----------



## delphi1507 (16. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nun ich fahre seit 30 Jahren Mountainbike das ein Hund mir ins Rad läuft ohne dass ich reagieren konnte ist mir nie passiert. Dann warst du einfach zu schnell.


Ist mir auch schon passiert... War auf einem schmalen Trail neben einem weg unterwegs dazwischen Büsche ...Hund kam vom weg aus rüber definitiv nicht zu sehen... Der Trail war frei ich aufgrund der Gegebenheiten zum Glück wirklich sehr langsam unterwegs, so ist nichts passiert außer einem riesen schrecken...


----------



## Black-Under (17. November 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon passiert... War auf einem schmalen Trail neben einem weg unterwegs dazwischen Büsche ...Hund kam vom weg aus rüber definitiv nicht zu sehen... Der Trail war frei ich aufgrund der Gegebenheiten zum Glück wirklich sehr langsam unterwegs, so ist nichts passiert außer einem riesen schrecken...


Ja mal aber nicht ständig. Wenn einem das ständig passiert sollte man mal überlegen ob man nicht selber das Problem ist.
Nebenbei, was ist eigentlich so schlimm an freilaufenden Hunden ?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ja mal aber nicht ständig. Wenn einem das ständig passiert sollte man mal überlegen ob man nicht selber das Problem ist.
> Nebenbei, was ist eigentlich so schlimm an freilaufenden Hunden ?


In 23 Jahren 6 Mal ist nicht ständig... das problem mit freilaufenden Hunden wurde schon beschrieben.... frag Mal trekki zu seinen Erfahrungen... Und er fährt sicherlich sehr vernünftig an Hunden vorbei... 
Hatte die Tage auch ein nettes Gespräch, Hund eine Seite Halter andere Seite Hund etwa 10m davor... Ich bremse ab und schaue mir die Situation erst Mal an... Sie könne ruhig fahren der tut nix... 
Ich ja aber Hund eine Seite Halter andere Seite ist immer so eine Sache, wenn der Hund sich plötzlich überlegt ich laufe doch zu Herrchen.... 
Seine Reaktion ohhhh Danke! Da hab ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht... Es kann also auch anders laufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nun aber dabei stürzt du nicht heftig. Mit 25 an Spaziergängern vorbei zu rasen ist eindeutig zu schnell.


A: 25 km/h ist nicht wirklich schnell....
B: Es handelt sich um einen ca 3.50 mt ausgewiesenen kombinierten Fuß und Radweg der darüber hinaus eine west/ost Hauptverbindung zwischen zwei Ballungsgebieten darstellt.
Dieser wird unter der Woche in hohem Maße von Pendlern, und am WE von Ausflüglern genutzt. 
Fazit: Rücksicht ja,aber in Schrittgeschwindigkeit an Spazierenden vorbei, ganz sicher nicht....dazu gehört auch sich an ein paar klitzekleine Regeln zu halten....


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. November 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Kinners ... leben und leben lassen ... ich kann das ewige Fingerpointing nicht mehr hören ...


Bist du tägl.Pendler ?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. November 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> Bin auch Hundehalter, aktuell einen Irish Setter, bis vor 2 Jahren noch einen Gordon Setter dabei.
> Der Hund wir am WE morgens gegen halb 7 eine Stunde beschäftigt, joggend oder am Rad, mit oder ohne Leine. Ich starte immer vor der Haustüre, ich käme nie auf die Idee, den Hund ins Auto zu packen um irgendwo mit ihm spazieren zu gehen.
> Das ist für mich genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, nix los, absolute Ruhe. So gibt es keine Probleme mit anderen Hunden, Radfahrern oder wem auch immer.
> Anhang anzeigen 1151276


Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst.....
Mal abgesehen davon das es verboten ist habe ich genauso eine Situation, ebenfalls mit einer Jagthunderasse erlebt....der Radler mit Hund an der Leine ca 250 Meter vor mir ,Kaninchen wechselt Wegseite,jetzt rate mal was passiert ist....zumindest konnte ich erste Hilfe an dem Hundehalter praktizieren.....


----------



## baconcookie (17. November 2020)

joa, manchal muss man sich auch die Frage stellen, wer da mit wem spazieren geht


----------



## Black-Under (17. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> A: 25 km/h ist nicht wirklich schnell....



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst. Auf einem kombinierten Rad Fußgängerweg?
Sorry da fehlt mir jedes Verständniss.

Dann bist du auch so einer der am Rhein auf den kombinierten Rad Fußwegen dahinradelt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Erlebe ich sehr häufig, den Radweg zu Fuß am Rhein zu überqueren ist gefährlicher als eine Straße zu überqueren.


----------



## zett78 (17. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst.....
> Mal abgesehen davon das es verboten ist habe ich genauso eine Situation, ebenfalls mit einer Jagthunderasse erlebt....der Radler mit Hund an der Leine ca 250 Meter vor mir ,Kaninchen wechselt Wegseite,jetzt rate mal was passiert ist....zumindest konnte ich erste Hilfe an dem Hundehalter praktizieren.....


Mein voller Ernst


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst. Auf einem kombinierten Rad Fußgängerweg?
> Sorry da fehlt mir jedes Verständniss.
> 
> Dann bist du auch so einer der am Rhein auf den kombinierten Rad Fußwegen dahinradelt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Erlebe ich sehr häufig, den Radweg zu Fuß am Rhein zu überqueren ist gefährlicher als eine Straße zu überqueren.



Du verstehst irgendwie nicht....kennst du den Weg von der Friedrich Ebert Brücke auf der Beuler Seite Richtung Siegburg an Menden/Meindorf entlang?
Du sprichst von Kombiwegen die bautechnisch viel zu schmal sind, zb Beuler Seite Höhe Königswinter,da gebe ich dir sogar recht, aber der erstere ist quasi die A3 zwischen Bonn und Rhein Sieg, ich denke du hast schlicht keine Ahnung was es heißt täglich zu Pendeln....


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. November 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> Mein voller Ernst


Dann nützt erste Hilfe bei dir vermutlich nicht..... das finde ich schon, gelinde gesagt ein bisschen dämlich....


----------



## zett78 (17. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Dann nützt erste Hilfe bei dir vermutlich nicht..... das finde ich schon, gelinde gesagt ein bisschen dämlich....


Ich komme schon klar, besonders auf dem Rad. Danke 👋🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (17. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Bist du tägl.Pendler ?


Was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Black-Under (17. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Du verstehst irgendwie nicht....kennst du den Weg von der Friedrich Ebert Brücke auf der Beuler Seite Richtung Siegburg an Menden/Meindorf entlang?
> Du sprichst von Kombiwegen die bautechnisch viel zu schmal sind, zb Beuler Seite Höhe Königswinter,da gebe ich dir sogar recht, aber der erstere ist quasi die A3 zwischen Bonn und Rhein Sieg, ich denke du hast schlicht keine Ahnung was es heißt täglich zu Pendeln....


Ich kenne den Weg und an einigen Stellen ist man dort gerade bei viel Radverkehr mit 25 zu schnell.
Mit dem Auto muss ich auch täglich pendeln und heize trotzdem nicht mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit überall durch.


----------



## Trekki (17. November 2020)

Ich bin von jemanden angesprochen worden, ob es eine 7GB - Whatsapp Gruppe gibt. Mir ist da nichts bekannt, welches ja auch so gewollt sein kann.
Wenn doch, kann ich gerne den Kontakt zu diesem "jemand" herstellen --> bitte um PN


----------



## sibu (17. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nebenbei, was ist eigentlich so schlimm an freilaufenden Hunden ?


Frage das mal den Feldhasen. Trotz ihres Namens sehe ich die Feldhasen schon mal im Wald und eine Begegnung im Siebengebirge war besonders: Der Hase flüchtete in voller Geschwindigkeit quer vor mir über den Weg, dicht gefolgt von einem Hund. Der war für einen kurzen Moment abgelenkt und die Gelegenheit hat der Hase genutzt, um einen Haken zu schlagen und der Hund hatte das Nachsehen. Weit und breit war niemand zu sehen, zu dem der Hund gehört hätte.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Weg und an einigen Stellen ist man dort gerade bei viel Radverkehr mit 25 zu schnell.
> Mit dem Auto muss ich auch täglich pendeln und heize trotzdem nicht mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit überall durch.


Langsam denke ich du willst nicht verstehen.....25 + wird von der Mehrheit der Pendler gefahren, wieleicht hast du da eine andere Wahrnehmung.....und von Höchstgeschwindigkeit ob Rad oder Auto spricht keiner....


----------



## Black-Under (19. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Langsam denke ich du willst nicht verstehen.....25 + wird von der Mehrheit der Pendler gefahren, wieleicht hast du da eine andere Wahrnehmung.....und von Höchstgeschwindigkeit ob Rad oder Auto spricht keiner....


Nur weil es die Mehrheit macht ist es immer noch nicht richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2020)

Diskutieren wir jetzt weiter was die angemessene Geschwindigkeit auf Radwegen ist, was freilaufende Hunde anrichten ..... oder back to basic: freie Fahrt für freie Bürger im 7GB ???


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. November 2020)

Querdenker


----------



## Black-Under (19. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Diskutieren wir jetzt weiter was die angemessene Geschwindigkeit auf Radwegen ist, was freilaufende Hunde anrichten ..... oder back to basic: freie Fahrt für freie Bürger im 7GB ???


Freie Fahrt ohne Geschwindigkeitslimit querfeldein.


----------



## talybont (19. November 2020)

Machen wir mal einen Vergleich auf: gibt es mehr MTB-Fahrer oder Hunde (angeleint oder nicht) im 7GB?
Ich würde mal sagen: Hunde, ganz deutlich.
Wenn von denen das Gros nicht angeleint ist, muss man nicht lange überlegen, wie hoch das Störungspotential dem Wild gegenüber ist.
Nahezu kein Hund wird sich eine kleine Jagd mit einem Reh oder Hasen entgehen lassen - genau dafür gibt es die Leinenpflicht. Manche Viecher lieben es auch, an Unbeteiligten hoch zu springen. Da werde ich dann langsam sauer!
Wenn ich es mit meiner Kindheit vergleiche: vor 40 Jahren bekamen meine Eltern den ersten Hund, da war ich vier. Es war der einzige in der Strasse, im Dorf gab es vielleicht noch 2-3 andere. Heute hat gefühlt jeder 2. oder 3. Haushalt einen Hund (oft auch zu groß für die Stadtwohnung). Deswegen kannst Du mit Kindern auch kaum mehr in die Wiesen bzw. vom Weg runter, weil alles verschissen ist!

Ist jetzt zwar am Thema vorbei, soll aber zeigen: der Druck auf die Naherholungsgebiete ist in den letzen Jahren enorm gestiegen und wird auch nicht abnehmen!


----------



## RoDeBo (19. November 2020)

Was man aber an der Rechnung auch sehen bzw ahnen kann: "die Hunde" werden eher eine lobby haben aufgrund der Menge als die Mountainbiker.


----------



## davez (19. November 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nebenbei, was ist eigentlich so schlimm an freilaufenden Hunden ?


Freilaufende Hunde sind eine Katastrophe für alle Kleintiere und Bodenbrüter und auch für den Nachwuchs von Rehen, Wildschweinen usw.
Deshalb dürfen - je nach Bundesland etwas anders geregelt - Hunde, die Wildtieren nachstellen (und gefährden) und unbeaufsichtigt sind von Förstern und Revierinhabern geschossen werden. 
In der Praxis sind verwilderte Hauskatzen um ein vielfaches schlimmer (ab das nur so am Rande)

Bzgl. der Wege am Rhein gebe ich Dir teilweise Recht. Ich bin auf beiden Seiten des Rheins sowohl mit Kinderwagen als auch dem Fahrrad ständig unterwegs. 
Zwei Punkte die mich als Radfahrer ärgern. Zum einen ignorante Fußgänger & Jogger, die auf den ausgewiesenen Fahrradwegen laufen, obwohl parallel dazu ein Fußgängerweg verläuft. Extrem gefährlich an Tagen mit viel Radverkehr oder im Dunkeln. Spricht man die Leute darauf an, ist ihnen der Umstand meistens bewußt, aber völlig egal. Zum anderen kombinierte Fuß-/Radwege, obwohl parallel ein Fußgängerweg verläuft und dann Fußgänger die gesamte Breite des Fuß-/Radwegs einnehmen (beispielsweise zwischen Bundehäuschen und der Fähre). Hier würde ich mir eine Trennung der Fußgänger und Radfahrer wünschen, zumal der Fußweg entlang des Rheins auch noch der schönere ist.


----------



## davez (19. November 2020)

Aus meiner Beobachtung ist die Anzahl an Mountainbikern im 7GB überschaubar. Die Konflikte entstehen durch die starke Zunahme von Wanderern an sonnigen Tagen / Wochenenden / in den Ferien und dem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern. Selbst wenn ich mit ca. 10 - 12 Km/h an Fußgängern im Abstand von 1,5 - 2m vorbei fahre, werde ich regelmäßig noch beschimpft oder man mahnt, ich solle langsamer fahren. Ähnlich beim Klingeln. Klingele ich ernte ich böse Blick (und zum Teil Beschimpfungen), klingele ich nicht (weil genug Platz ist) werde ich beschimpft, weil die Fußgänger sich erschrecken. Fußgänger haben vor Fahrrädern mehr Angst als vor Autos. Eltern rufen panisch zu ihren Kindern "Vorsicht Fahrrad" oder die Fußgänger springen fast in den Graben auf breiten Waldautobahnen. Keine Ahnung welche Instinkthandlungen durch Radfahrer ausgelöst werden, aber rational ist das nicht.


----------



## RoDeBo (19. November 2020)

Ich fürchte, die beschriebenen Instinkthandlungen entstammen schlechten Erfahrungen 🤷‍♂️


----------



## davez (19. November 2020)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, die beschriebenen Instinkthandlungen entstammen schlechten Erfahrungen 🤷‍♂️


Instinkt kann ja nicht aus direkter Erfahrung stammen, sondern wird dann über die folgenden Generationen weitergegeben. Insofern ist Dein Punkt ausgeschlossen


----------



## Black-Under (19. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Freilaufende Hunde sind eine Katastrophe für alle Kleintiere und Bodenbrüter und auch für den Nachwuchs von Rehen, Wildschweinen usw.
> Deshalb dürfen - je nach Bundesland etwas anders geregelt - Hunde, die Wildtieren nachstellen (und gefährden) und unbeaufsichtigt sind von Förstern und Revierinhabern geschossen werden.
> In der Praxis sind verwilderte Hauskatzen um ein vielfaches schlimmer (ab das nur so am Rande)
> 
> ...


Die größer Katastophe für die von dir genannten Klein-Tiere sind freilaufende Katzen und die dürfen in NRW nicht mehr geschossen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (19. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Aus meiner Beobachtung ist die Anzahl an Mountainbikern im 7GB überschaubar. Die Konflikte entstehen durch die starke Zunahme von Wanderern an sonnigen Tagen / Wochenenden / in den Ferien und dem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern. Selbst wenn ich mit ca. 10 - 12 Km/h an Fußgängern im Abstand von 1,5 - 2m vorbei fahre, werde ich regelmäßig noch beschimpft oder man mahnt, ich solle langsamer fahren. Ähnlich beim Klingeln. Klingele ich ernte ich böse Blick (und zum Teil Beschimpfungen), klingele ich nicht (weil genug Platz ist) werde ich beschimpft, weil die Fußgänger sich erschrecken. Fußgänger haben vor Fahrrädern mehr Angst als vor Autos. Eltern rufen panisch zu ihren Kindern "Vorsicht Fahrrad" oder die Fußgänger springen fast in den Graben auf breiten Waldautobahnen. Keine Ahnung welche Instinkthandlungen durch Radfahrer ausgelöst werden, aber rational ist das nicht.


Ich erninnere mich immer wieder gerne an die zwei alten Damen die am Einstieg von den Breibergen hektisch auf die Hügel neben den Weg geklettert waren. Als ich ihnen sagte, dass sie nicht übertreiben sollten ich könne auch anhalten und sie vorbeilassen, meinte eine nein das macht hier doch bestimmt Spass mit dem Rad schnell durch zu fahren. Die waren echt süß.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2020)

Also doch kein Bedarf an freien Trails 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Trekki (19. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Instinkt kann ja nicht aus direkter Erfahrung stammen, sondern wird dann über die folgenden Generationen weitergegeben. Insofern ist Dein Punkt ausgeschlossen


Der Begriff Instinkt war fachlich falsch gewählt. Ich glaube auch nicht einmal, dass die Reaktionen aus direkter Erfahrung kommen. Ich glaube eher, dass die erschreckten Reaktionen daraus folgen, dass MTB als Gefahr für alle im GA (und anderen Zeitungen) erzählt wird.


----------



## talybont (20. November 2020)

Was mindestens genau so nervig ist: wenn die Leute nach dem klingeln sich erst mal in aller Seelenruhe umdrehen und dann dem Wegesrand entgegenstreben, der am weitesten entfernt ist. Also die von rechts zur linken Seite und von links zur rechten Seite - _*GLEICHZEITIG!*_ *Der Mensch, dass vernunftbegabte Wesen....*


----------



## Trekki (20. November 2020)

Ja, das erlebe ich auch oft. Da unterstelle ich aber einfach, dass alle gleichzeitig etwas machen wollen. Häufig endet diese Situation auch mit einem schmunzeln auf beiden Seiten.

Ist also keine wirklich kritische Situation. Nimm es nicht als nervig sondern als lustiges Mißverständnis, kannst Du ja auch so den Wanderern kommunizieren - in einem "Dankeschön" verpackt
(innerlich nervt mich das aber auch).


----------



## Black-Under (20. November 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Was mindestens genau so nervig ist: wenn die Leute nach dem klingeln sich erst mal in aller Seelenruhe umdrehen und dann dem Wegesrand entgegenstreben, der am weitesten entfernt ist. Also die von rechts zur linken Seite und von links zur rechten Seite - _*GLEICHZEITIG!*_ *Der Mensch, dass vernunftbegabte Wesen....*


Ja oder wenn Hund und Kinder gerufen werden. Ich rufe dann immer bitte alle da bleiben wo sie sind.......sonst gibts Chaos. 
Aber das finde ich auch eher witzig. Das beste ist auch wenn manche Hunde es überhaupt nicht einsehen auf Seite zu gehen und Herrchen zieht und zieht........


----------



## talybont (20. November 2020)

Witzig wird es dann, wenn die Darsteller in der Mitte zusammenknallen! Harold Lloyd und Buster Keaton hätten ihre wahre Freude daran...... (und ich lache dann auch!)


----------



## Trekki (2. Dezember 2020)

Achtung für heute: es wird gejagt







Ort: rund um das Einkehrhäuschen


----------



## davez (2. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Achtung für heute: es wird gejagt
> Anhang anzeigen 1161267Anhang anzeigen 1161268
> 
> Ort: rund um das Einkehrhäuschen


Die findet doch ganzjährig statt seitens des VVS und GA - auf Moutainbiker 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (2. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Achtung für heute: es wird gejagt
> 
> Ort: rund um das Einkehrhäuschen


Danke! Nachdem ich letzte Woche noch gerade so der Jagd im Mucher Wiesental ausweichen konnte, werde ich dann heute auf dem Heimweg Richtung Süden ausweichen.

Was Edit noch dazu einfiel: Wenn nicht Corona wäre, war der gefährlichste Ort nach der Einkehrhaus-Treibjagd der Weg zum Gasthaus auf dem Ölberg ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Dezember 2020)

Werde einen Späten und Sandsaecke mitnehmen, um mich verschanzen zu können 💣


----------



## S-H-A (2. Dezember 2020)

Die Treibjagden momentan gehen mir schwer auf den Piss. An Ahr und Rur ebenso.


----------



## mig23 (2. Dezember 2020)

Puh. Gerade passend den Hobel zum Service gebracht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Treibjagden momentan gehen mir schwer auf den Piss. An Ahr und Rur ebenso.


Auch die Jäger sind am jammern ... können wegen Corona keine Grosswildjagd in Afrika machen ... müssen die hier rumdonnern


----------



## baconcookie (7. Dezember 2020)

Mountainbiken
					

In den Bonner Wäldern sind immer mehr Menschen mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs – oftmals fahren sie jedoch abseits der öffentlichen Wege und bauen Trails, was negative Auswirkungen auf die Natur hat.




					www.bonn.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Mountainbiken
> 
> 
> In den Bonner Wäldern sind immer mehr Menschen mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs – oftmals fahren sie jedoch abseits der öffentlichen Wege und bauen Trails, was negative Auswirkungen auf die Natur hat.
> ...



Schon wieder die gleichen Klischees ... 🥱🥱🥱


----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt übrigens Dinge, die Mensch und Umwelt viel mehr schädigen, als ein paar MTBler*innen:
Luftverschmutzung: 400.000 Tote in EU im Jahr​Aber lieber ein paar Nebenkriegsschauplätze aufmachen und vom großen Ganzen ablenken 🙈🙉🙊


----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Achtung für heute: es wird gejagt
> Anhang anzeigen 1161267Anhang anzeigen 1161268
> 
> Ort: rund um das Einkehrhäuschen


Was bedeutet das für mich....genau!
Wenn mir einer über den Trail läuft.....achso,das sind ja ganz viele....
Letzten Herbst Siegauen,Höhe Altarm,ein Waidmann legte gerade an,genau in Richtung gegenüber liegenden Wanderweg, hörte zuvor aus dieser Richtung Rufe von Hundehalter,in diesem Moment kam ich gerade an ihm vorbei, schrie ihn an,ob er noch alle Schindeln aufm Dach hätte und nicht wüsste das er genau auf den Wanderweg ziele.....er,Klappe....ich, meine GoPro läuft....und weg.....ihm seine Knarre um den Hals wickeln wünschte ich mir, tat es aber leider nicht.


----------



## baconcookie (7. Dezember 2020)

Paar legale Strecken am Venusberg wären tatsächlich ne feine Sache. 
Schön zentral gelegen und gut erreichbar


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Paar legale Strecken am Venusberg wären tatsächlich ne feine Sache.
> Schön zentral gelegen und gut erreichbar


 Ein paar 🤣🤣🤣 die Stadt redet von genau einem Trail.... Und glaubt damit wäre dann der Bedarf gedeckt...


----------



## baconcookie (7. Dezember 2020)

Mtb ist so vielseitig und breit gefächert dass es unmöglich ist den Bedarf zu decken und jedem gerecht zu werden. 
Aber ein trail mit ist besser als 0 trails, und wenn es da was gibt wo man nicht befürchten muss das es ne Woche später wieder weg ist oder man dafür belangt wird, nehme ich das auch gerne an


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Mtb ist so vielseitig und breit gefächert dass es unmöglich ist den Bedarf zu decken und jedem gerecht zu werden.
> Aber ein trail mit ist besser als 0 trails, und wenn es da was gibt wo man nicht befürchten muss das es ne Woche später wieder weg ist oder man dafür belangt wird, nehme ich das auch gerne an


Na ja wir werden sehen, wie es ausgeht... Der Verweis auf Sturmvogel als Alternative lässt schlimmes vermuten... Hab mir das Gelände Mal angesehen fahre jetzt nicht seit gestern, fahren würde ich davon vermutlich nicht eine einzige Linie...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Dezember 2020)

Sehen die Jungs vom Sturm Igel auch so, die sind bei der IG mit an Bord


----------



## on any sunday (8. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Achtung für heute: es wird gejagt
> Anhang anzeigen 1161267Anhang anzeigen 1161268
> 
> Ort: rund um das Einkehrhäuschen





sinus alba schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das für mich....genau!



Für intelligente Menschen bedeutet das, das man am 2. Dezember besser woanders gefahren wäre.


----------



## nxt (8. Dezember 2020)

Gestern habe ich mehrfach das Thema Venusberg und Illegale Trails bei Radio Bonn-Rhein-Sieg gehört. Und jedes mal denke ich mir: die Trails da gibt es bestimmt schon seit über 15 Jahre da, ist das wirklich alles so schlimm?
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, kann ich es  aber verstehen, wenn man selbstgebaute Holzroadgabs usw. nicht dulden will und kann, das ist nicht "natürlichem Ursprungs" und unnötig gefährlich. 
Ich hoffe allerdings, das diese Flyeraktion und "Radiopropaganda" vielleicht nicht nur die MTBler negativ darstellt, sondern auch die Leute anregen soll über das Thema mehr zu reden/nachzudenken, also Zuhause oder dort. Ich frage mich z.B. am Venusberg, ob die Eltern wissen, was die Sprösslinge da alles Bauen an stellen wo auch Wanderer vorbei kommen. Da kann ich verstehen, warum die auf das Dirtparkgelände verweisen, wenn ich manchmal sehe, was die für Bauwerke anfertigen...weit davon weg ist das größentechnisch nicht mehr. 
Auch ist das Gelände nicht für das nachbauen von Sachen da, die ich im Internet sehe. Dafür ist der Raum für alle Waldbesucher zu klein und das Gelände auch eher nicht gemacht. Ich bin generell der Meinung, wenn man was baut, muss es zum natürlichen Fluss bzw. der Beschaffenheit der Umgebung und der Trails passen. So kann es keinen stören und im besten Fall hält es ewig. Wenn das einem vom technischen Niveau/Anspruch nicht passt muss er wo anders fahren. Hierbei denke ich halt auch, das diese Flyer darauf aufmerksam machen sollen, das der Wald nicht für den Umbau gedacht ist, auch wenn das Harvester und Borkenkäfer anders sehen...

Aber durch Corona fühlt es sich überall schlimmer an. Irgendwie gibt es jetzt mehr neue Trailbauer, die meinen, Trails, die der Umgebung entsprechend entstanden sind zu ihren Gunsten mehr aufzuwerten und die, die jetzt durch die heimischen Wälder wandern müssen, weil sie nicht in den Urlaub können. Leittragend sind nur die, die seit Jahren an diesen Stellen unterwegs sind.

Ich glaube auch das das der Grund ist, warum Gravelbikes so boomen. Das sind keine Rennradfahrer die auch im Winter fahren wollen, dass sind alles ehemalige MTBler die nicht mehr in den Wald können (und wollen) und so die Härte der Feldwege spüren wollen durch den steifen ungefederten Rennradrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Dezember 2020)

Hi Nxt, die Lage am Venusberg ist mittlerweile etwas anders. Die Stadt scheint möglicherweise generell gegen biker vorgehen zu wollen, Buddler und Bauer oder nicht wird da bislang nicht recht unterschieden. Wäre schön, wenn die Stadt das Angebot zu Gesprächen und Kooperation annimmt, statt massiv einseitig diskriminierende Kampagnen zu fahren. Alles weitere gerne bilateral.


----------



## baconcookie (8. Dezember 2020)

Also ich bin öfter am Venusberg, da fahre ich von mir nur 20min hin und da habe ich bisher noch nie ein Problem gehabt. War jetzt schon zu allen möglichen Wochentagen und Uhrzeiten da.
Groß gebautes ist eh nicht mehr vorhanden, Lines aber noch genug


----------



## nxt (8. Dezember 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hi Nxt, die Lage am Venusberg ist mittlerweile etwas anders. Die Stadt scheint möglicherweise generell gegen biker vorgehen zu wollen, Buddler und Bauer oder nicht wird da bislang nicht recht unterschieden. Wäre schön, wenn die Stadt das Angebot zu Gesprächen und Kooperation annimmt, statt massiv einseitig diskriminierende Kampagnen zu fahren. Alles weitere gerne bilateral.


Hi,
vielleicht will ich auch nicht war haben, das das alles nur so einseitig ist, also das die Biker alles kaputt machen. Das ist ja auch nicht schlau...
Deswegen habe ich ja die Hoffnung das diese Flyer auch eher Zweiseitig sind


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Dezember 2020)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, aber Gestaltung der Flyer, Verteilung über Mahnraeder sowie die begleitenden Aktionen in den Medien zeigen, dass die Stadt hier derzeit seeeehr einseitig ausgerichtet ist. Ist weder begruenbar noch klug, da die meisten Fahrer am Venusberg Kinder und Jugendliche sind, über deren Anwesenheit im Wald jeder froh sein sollte.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2020)

nxt schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mehrfach das Thema Venusberg und Illegale Trails bei Radio Bonn-Rhein-Sieg gehört.


Das interessante ist auf deren HP finden sich keine Nachrichten dazu sonst hätte ich denen  darauf beziehen Mal was dazu geschrieben..


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Dezember 2020)

Gibt von der Stadt jetzt auch über Facebook einen Vorstoß, sachdienliche Kommentare können helfen, das Bild zurechtzuruecken...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Gibt von der Stadt jetzt auch über Facebook einen Vorstoß, sachdienliche Kommentare können helfen, das Bild zurechtzuruecken...


Erledigt...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (8. Dezember 2020)

Eins voraus: Das Anlegen von illegalen Wegen im Wald ist ein absolutes No Go.

Interessant ist dennoch wie unterschiedlich die Beurteilung von Eingriffen in die Natur sein kann. Denn bspw. mit den geplanten Neubaugebieten im *Meßdorfer Feld* werden die Schäden viel größer sein als die durch alle MTBler am Venusberg und Kottenforst zusammen. Für Straßen, Wohnbebauung, Shopping-Tempel, ... Fußball- und Tennisplätze, ... ist man wohl bereit "ein Stück" Natur zu opfern. Warum nicht auch für ein paar naturnahe MTB-Trails deren Flächenverbrauch eher gering ist ?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (8. Dezember 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Für intelligente Menschen bedeutet das, das man am 2. Dezember besser woanders gefahren wäre.


Nicht jeder kann so intelligent sein wie du.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Warum nicht auch für ein paar naturnahe MTB-Trails deren Flächenverbrauch eher gering ist ?



1. weil man dadurch wahrscheinlich nur eine lächerliche Anzahl an Wähler generieren kann
2. weil man dadurch kein Geld verdient


----------



## davez (9. Dezember 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Eins voraus: Das Anlegen von illegalen Wegen im Wald ist ein absolutes No Go.
> 
> Interessant ist dennoch wie unterschiedlich die Beurteilung von Eingriffen in die Natur sein kann. Denn bspw. mit den geplanten Neubaugebieten im *Meßdorfer Feld* werden die Schäden viel größer sein als die durch alle MTBler am Venusberg und Kottenforst zusammen. Für Straßen, Wohnbebauung, Shopping-Tempel, ... Fußball- und Tennisplätze, ... ist man wohl bereit "ein Stück" Natur zu opfern. Warum nicht auch für ein paar naturnahe MTB-Trails deren Flächenverbrauch eher gering ist ?


Da reicht doch noch einfacher der bereits viel diskutierte Punkt des Einsatzes von Harvestern im Naturpark Siebengebirge. Die Schäden durch Bodenverdichtung und die folgende Erosion ist schlimmer als alles, was man jemals  Mountainbikern auch nur ansatzweise andichten könnte.

Es geht um Klientelpolitik, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Warum wählen über 30% der Leute in meinem Stadtteil grün, gleichzeitig fährt die Mehrzahl USVs und 2 Auto pro Haushalt sind Standard. Es ist die Inkonsequenz des menschlichen Handelns. Also quasi Greenwashing durch die Wahl der Grünen, obwohl man selbst mit seinem Handeln eine "Umweltsau" ist. Ähnlich verhält es sich übrigens mit Kirchen und Gewerkschaften als Arbeitgeber oder auch als Kapitalanleger. Soziale Verhalten predigen, aber sich asozial als Arbeitgeber und Kapitalanleger verhalten...


----------



## Trekki (9. Dezember 2020)

@davez , ja der Weg von der Hand zur eigenen Nase ist manchmal recht weit ...

Daher kann die Argumentation, dass andere noch mehr Schäden verursachen, ungeschickt sein. Wenn wir uns selbst die Trail Rules immer reflektieren und danach handeln, sollte auch die Angriffsfläche gegen MTB klein sein.









						Trail Rules - Wegeregeln
					

Die DIMB Trailrules ausführlich und in verschiedenen Sprachen.




					www.dimb.de


----------



## talybont (9. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Warum wählen über 30% der Leute in meinem Stadtteil grün, gleichzeitig fährt die Mehrzahl USVs und 2 Auto pro Haushalt sind Standard. Es ist die Inkonsequenz des menschlichen Handelns. Also quasi Greenwashing durch die Wahl der Grünen, obwohl man selbst mit seinem Handeln eine "Umweltsau" ist. Ähnlich verhält es sich übrigens mit Kirchen und Gewerkschaften als Arbeitgeber oder auch als Kapitalanleger. Soziale Verhalten predigen, aber sich asozial als Arbeitgeber und Kapitalanleger verhalten...


Ich kriege auch jedes mal einen Föhn, wenn mein Radhändler über mehr Radverkehr labert, aber am WE sein MTB über die Ladeflächenklappe seines Pick-Ups wirft, um damit stylisch 7 km zum Traileingang fährt....
Seitdem er elektrisiert fährt, wird der Pick-Up jedoch weniger genutzt.


----------



## baconcookie (9. Dezember 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich kriege auch jedes mal einen Föhn, wenn mein Radhändler über mehr Radverkehr labert, aber am WE sein MTB über die Ladeflächenklappe seines Pick-Ups wirft, um damit stylisch 7 km zum Traileingang fährt....
> Seitdem er elektrisiert fährt, wird der Pick-Up jedoch weniger genutzt.


was soll man auch machen wenn man trails nicht in unmittelbarer umgebung hat


----------



## Splash (9. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Soziale Verhalten predigen, aber sich asozial als Arbeitgeber und Kapitalanleger verhalten...


Ist das jetzt nicht schon sehr pauschalisierend und mehr als einseitig? Als ob Arbeitgeber oder Kapitalanleger asozial seien ... 😤


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (9. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> was soll man auch machen wenn man trails nicht in unmittelbarer umgebung hat


hinradeln?


----------



## baconcookie (9. Dezember 2020)

joa unter 10km würde ich das wohl noch tun, wenn ich die zeit dafür hab, außer ich müsste mitten durch die stadt oder so


----------



## sibu (9. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> , außer ich müsste mitten durch die stadt oder so


... und auch da wäre das Rad meist das schnellere Verkehrsmittel ...


----------



## davez (9. Dezember 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt nicht schon sehr pauschalisierend und mehr als einseitig? Als ob Arbeitgeber oder Kapitalanleger asozial seien ... 😤


Es ging nicht um die Pauschalisierung von Arbeitgebern und Kapitalanlegern sondern um die Janusköpfigkeit.
Ich spreche da aus persönlichen Erfahrungen. Die beiden Beispiel fielen mir spontan ein, da ich mich darüber so geärgert hatte (als ich beruflich mit den Orgas zu tun hatte). Die Gewerkschaften und die Kirche sind als Investoren schon seit den 90iger Jahren stark im Bereich von Private Equity Fonds investiert (und auch Immobilien). Der "Turbokapitalismus", den beide so anprangern wurde mit ihrem Geld voran getrieben. ESG Standards (environment, social und governance) hätten durch beide als Investoren durchgesetzt werden können. ESG soll Tranzsparenz bei Unternehmensinvestitionen in diesen Bereichen geben. Tatsächlich wurden diese Standards maßgeblich durch den Staat als Investor voran getrieben und findet nunmehr in der Breite Einzug. Schaut man in die Art der Beschäftigungsverhältnisse und die sozialen Standards der Arbeitsverträge sind sowohl Kirche als auch die Gewerkschaften deutlich unterdurchschnittlich. Und auch hier könnten sie mit leuchtendem Beispiel voran gehen.


----------



## Trekki (9. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> joa unter 10km würde ich das wohl noch tun, wenn ich die zeit dafür hab, außer ich müsste mitten durch die stadt oder so


In der Stadt bist Du mit dem Rad schneller unterwegs. Jedoch ging es hier um die 7km bis zum Traileingang. Nur um während dem Ausladen / Einladen ins Auto sind doch sicher 3 km mit dem Rad abgespult. Der Rest geht für P-Platz Suche und Stau drauf.

Evt. bin ich nicht ganz normal, aber unter 20km bis zum Treffpunkt nehme ich nie das Auto. Bin auch schon von Mitfahrern gefragt worden, was los ist als ich in Adenau mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt ankam.

Vorteil: ich bin schon warm gefahren, wenn die Tour los geht. Zurück kann ich ja immer auf den Zug ausweichen.


----------



## baconcookie (9. Dezember 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> ... und auch da wäre das Rad meist das schnellere Verkehrsmittel ...


aber in bonn auch schnell mal überfahren oder gerammt


----------



## baconcookie (9. Dezember 2020)

für touren ist es ja auch was anderes wenn man eh viele km schrubben will, als wenn man nur irgendwo möglichst oft trails runterjagen möchte


----------



## Trekki (9. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> aber in bonn auch schnell mal überfahren oder gerammt


Du wirst wahrscheinlich von Autos überfahren oder gerammt. Also nutze es nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> für touren ist es ja auch was anderes wenn man eh viele km schrubben will, als wenn man nur irgendwo möglichst oft trails runterjagen möchte


Ich glaub du bist noch nie mit trekki gefahren... 🤔


----------



## davez (9. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> aber in bonn auch schnell mal überfahren oder gerammt


Du kannst doch wunderbar am Rhein entlang fahren und Bonn hat viele kleine Straßen mit wenig Verkehr. Bonn ist für Fahrradfahrer wirklich easy im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Städten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (12. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Du kannst doch wunderbar am Rhein entlang fahren und Bonn hat viele kleine Straßen mit wenig Verkehr. Bonn ist für Fahrradfahrer wirklich easy im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Städten


War zumindest bis 2004 so - danach kann ich es leider nicht mehr beurteilen.


----------



## baconcookie (13. Dezember 2020)

War heute nochmal ein bisschen unterwegs richtung Venusberg und friesdorf, sehr nett von der Stadt, dass sie die ganzen Traileinstiege mit bunten Fahrrädern markiert haben


----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Du kannst doch wunderbar am Rhein entlang fahren und Bonn hat viele kleine Straßen mit wenig Verkehr. Bonn ist für Fahrradfahrer wirklich easy im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Städten


Ist zwar 7GB-OT, für micht liest sich das wie "ein bisschen schwanger".
Ist nur wenige Tag her:








						POL-BN: Bonn-Röttgen: 87-Jährige bei Verkehrsunfall schwerstverletzt
					

Bonn (ots) - Zu einem schweren Verkehrsunfall kam es am Mittwochnachmittag (09.12.2020) gegen 14:20 Uhr auf der L261 zwischen Meckenheim und Bonn-Röttgen. Zur Unfallzeit befuhr...




					www.presseportal.de
				




In den letzten Jahren gab es in Bonn immer wieder von Autos / LKWs getötete Fahrradfahrer.

Ich selbst bin seit 2000 zwei mal von einem Auto umgenietet worden: einmal auf dem Radweg / "Schutzstreifen" vor dem Kurpark Bad Godesberg (das Auto hat hat recht viel Platz zum Wenden benötigt und den Radweg incl. mich mitbenutzt) und einmal auf einer Fahrradstraße (ich fuhr mit meinem E-Bike wohl zu langsam, die Autofahrerin wollte mich überholen und hat dabei mich abgeräumt).

Um diesen Wahnsinn zu stoppen habe ich oben empfohlen mit dem Rad zu fahren. Erst wenn es in der Stadt nicht mehr nennenswert viel Autoverkehr gibt, lässt es sich auch sicher dort fahren.

Es mag sein, dass es in anderen Städten noch schlechter ist. Es ist aber kein Ziel besser als der schlechteste zu sein.


----------



## davez (13. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ist zwar 7GB-OT, für micht liest sich das wie "ein bisschen schwanger".
> Ist nur wenige Tag her:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich erkläre meinen Kindern immer „Ihr müsst mit der Dummheit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer rechnen“. Deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass mich Autofahrer nicht sehen oder mir die Vorfahrt nehmen. Dadurch bin ich bis jetzt unfallfrei davon gekommen. In Bonn hatte ich die gefährlichsten Situationen mit Busfahrern. In Kreisverkehren nehmen sie mir regelmäßig die Vorfahrt. Ich bin in einigen Städten national und international mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs gewesen. Bonn gehört zu den fahrradfreundlichsten. Im viel gelobten Holland war ich z.B. überrascht, wie dicht die Autos überholen. Das stört dort aber niemanden.
Zu Deiner Meldung, hier was aus der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft 








						Supermarkt in Plittersdorf: 95-Jährige nach Unfall auf Parkplatz gestorben
					

Eine 95-jährige Frau ist am Dienstagvormittag auf einem Supermarkt-Parkplatz in Bonn-Plittersdorf vom Auto einer 87-Jährigen erfasst und lebensgefährlich verletzt worden. Jetzt erlag die 95-Jährige ihren Verletzungen.




					ga.de


----------



## Trekki (14. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass mich Autofahrer nicht sehen oder mir die Vorfahrt nehmen.


Ist ein guter Ansatz. Hilft sicherlich oft, aber nicht immer. In der o.g. Fahrradstraße wurde ich von hinten abgeräumt worden. Auf dem Radweg kam mir das Auto entgegen und hat (für mich) plötzlich gewendet und dafür beide Fahrbahnen, den Radweg und mich benötigt.

Den sehschwachen Autofahrern komme ich dadurch entgegen, dass ich so auffällig wie möglich gekleidet bin. Also gelb-neon. Bei passenden Wetter auch die Handschuhe und Überschuhe. Das Licht habe ich immer an, den Strom gibt es ja umsonst aus dem Nabendynamo.

Döseligen Dooring-verursachern gehe ich schon dadurch aus dem Weg, indem ich an parkenden Autos mit reichlich Abstand (1m Lenkerende - Außenspiegel) vorbei fahre.

@davez , ich mache mich die gleichen Gedanken wie Du komme aber leider nicht ganz unfallfrei durch. Zum Glück ist mir selbst bisher nichts ernsthaftes passiert, nur an der Hardware.


----------



## davez (14. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ist ein guter Ansatz. Hilft sicherlich oft, aber nicht immer. In der o.g. Fahrradstraße wurde ich von hinten abgeräumt worden. Auf dem Radweg kam mir das Auto entgegen und hat (für mich) plötzlich gewendet und dafür beide Fahrbahnen, den Radweg und mich benötigt.
> 
> Den sehschwachen Autofahrern komme ich dadurch entgegen, dass ich so auffällig wie möglich gekleidet bin. Also gelb-neon. Bei passenden Wetter auch die Handschuhe und Überschuhe. Das Licht habe ich immer an, den Strom gibt es ja umsonst aus dem Nabendynamo.
> 
> ...


OT Ich bin optimistisch, dass in den Städten mittelfristig flächendeckend Tempo 30 eingeführt wird. Das würde schon mal im ersten Schritt helfen. Außerdem werden Rädern mehr Fläche auf Kosten von Autos eingeräumt. Die großen Gefahren bleiben in der Tat Dunkelheit, Dooring und nicht (mehr) fahrtüchtige Autofahrer. Wir haben auch Ü80 in der Familie. Und obwohl die Polizei von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern schon gerufen worden war wegen auffähliger Fahrweise, wird von offizieller Seite nichts unternommen. Überzeugen funktioniert leider auch nicht... Für abends habe ich mir eine Reflektionsweste mit Leuchtdioden gekauft - high fashion  🙈

Hier noch zwei interessante Projekt in dem Zusammenhang





						upride
					

Wir sind davon überzeugt, dass das Fahrrad in Zukunft das wichtigste Verkehrsmittel in Städten sein wird.   Deshalb wollen wir das Radfahren gemeinsam mit dir attraktiver und sicherer machen.   Miteinander können wir die Infrastruktur in München nachhaltig verbessern und so schneller ans Ziel...



					upride.io
				











						Dashbike – Dashcam für fahrrad. Einfach. Sicher. Radfahren.
					

Dashbike - die weltweit erste gesetzlich erlaubte Dashcam für Fahrräder. Nimmt alle gefährlichen Situationen auf. Jetzt vorbestellen!




					www.dashbike.de


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Dezember 2020)

Im Stadtverkehr hlft mir häufiger ein Trick aus Motorradzeiten: Nach Möglichkeit den Autofahrern in die Augen schauen oder dahin, wohin diese sehen, denn in aller Regel werden die Fahrer in diese Richtung lenken und fahren...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (15. Dezember 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Im Stadtverkehr hlft mir häufiger ein Trick aus Motorradzeiten: Nach Möglichkeit den Autofahrern in die Augen schauen oder dahin, wohin diese sehen, denn in aller Regel werden die Fahrer in diese Richtung lenken und fahren...


Das hilft aber leider nicht gg. *Dooring* ...
(Den Tipp kenne ich auch als Ex-Motorradfahrer)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Dezember 2020)

Gegen dooring hilft nur A-H-A (App gibt es nicht)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (15. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, graut es mir auch vor zu viel Radverkehr. Dann sitzen die Idioten anstatt hinter dem Steuer im Sattel und gefährden auf diese Art die Allgemeinheit, z.B. abends/nachts ohne Licht gegen die Fahrtrichtung oder ähnliche Stunts.
Gut, der Impact ist geringer als wenn sie dich mit einem Cayenne umsensen, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche: Regeln, Rücksicht, Voraussicht!
Ich halte es da wie Walter Sobchak: "Bin ich denn hier der einzige, dem Regeln noch etwas bedeuten?"


----------



## baconcookie (15. Dezember 2020)

deswegen fahre ich einfach nicht durch die stadt, zu viele faktoren die ich nicht beeinflussen kann und wo ich immer den kürzeren ziehe. Mal davon abgesehen, dass mein rad absolut überhauptnicht stvo konform ist und somit auch nicht unnötig in öffentlichem verkehrsraum bewegt wird


----------



## Splash (15. Dezember 2020)

Deswegen bin ich auch lieber hier auf dem Land unterwegs - die dichte an Menschen ist einfach geringer 😁


----------



## sibu (15. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> deswegen fahre ich einfach nicht durch die stadt, zu viele faktoren die ich nicht beeinflussen kann und wo ich immer den kürzeren ziehe.


Getreu dem Motto: Das gefährlichste am MTB-Fahren ist die Anreise auf der Straße


baconcookie schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass mein rad absolut überhauptnicht stvo konform ist und somit auch nicht unnötig in öffentlichem verkehrsraum bewegt wird


Wie kommst du in den nicht-öffentlichen Verkehrsaum? Und: Auch im Siebengebirge gibt es genügend öffentliche Wege, die man mit dem MTB nicht vermeiden kann.


----------



## baconcookie (15. Dezember 2020)

ich fahre seit 16 jahren rad und bin noch nie angehalten worden wegen einem mangel, aber die gefahr in der stadt ist halt einfach höher.


----------



## davez (15. Dezember 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, graut es mir auch vor zu viel Radverkehr. Dann sitzen die Idioten anstatt hinter dem Steuer im Sattel und gefährden auf diese Art die Allgemeinheit, z.B. abends/nachts ohne Licht gegen die Fahrtrichtung oder ähnliche Stunts.
> Gut, der Impact ist geringer als wenn sie dich mit einem Cayenne umsensen, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche: Regeln, Rücksicht, Voraussicht!
> Ich halte es da wie Walter Sobchak: "Bin ich denn hier der einzige, dem Regeln noch etwas bedeuten?"


In Berlin ist das in einigen Stadtteilen schon Normalität. Selbst Eltern mit Kinderanhänger nehmen den Autos die Vorfahrt oder fahren unbeleuchtet nachts durch die Straßen. Das hat schon was von Anarchie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Dezember 2020)

Aufruhr, Widerstand, unterm Pflaster liegt der (Hipster)Strand...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> In Berlin ist das in einigen Stadtteilen schon Normalität. Selbst Eltern mit Kinderanhänger nehmen den Autos die Vorfahrt oder fahren unbeleuchtet nachts durch die Straßen. Das hat schon was von Anarchie


Ja denen müssten die Drahtesel unterm Hintern weg beschlagnamt werden...


----------



## on any sunday (15. Dezember 2020)

Die passen sich halt dem an, wie in Berlin Auto gefahren wird.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2020)

Oh, es scheint also das man sich damit abgefunden hat das man im 7GB kein MTB fahren darf und es wird deswegen über den Strassenverkehr diskutiert ? 🤬🤪😉



sibu schrieb:


> Wie kommst du in den nicht-öffentlichen Verkehrsaum?


In dem man im nicht öffentlichen verkehrsraum wohnt 



on any sunday schrieb:


> Die passen sich halt dem an, wie in Berlin Auto gefahren wird.


Kannsde auch gleichsetzen mit Köln-Ehrenfeld


----------



## davez (15. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> In dem man im nicht öffentlichen verkehrsraum wohnt


Du meinst auf den Bäumen oder in der Eifel 😉


----------



## Trekki (15. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oh, es scheint also das man sich damit abgefunden hat das man im 7GB kein MTB fahren darf und es wird deswegen über den Strassenverkehr diskutiert ?


Ja, der OT Einwurf hat sich etwas verselbständigt.
Es ging darum, wie man mit dem MTB zum Trail kommt. Hierzu gab es den Vorschlag mit dem Auto zu fahren. Dann ein Gegenvorschlag, mit dem MTB durch Bonn zu fahren weil Bonn ja eine (relativ zu anderen Städten) für Radverkehr sichere Stadt ist. Resultat: es wird OT.



talybont schrieb:


> Dann sitzen die Idioten anstatt hinter dem Steuer im Sattel und gefährden auf diese Art die Allgemeinheit, z.B. abends/nachts ohne Licht gegen die Fahrtrichtung oder ähnliche Stunts.


Mein Arbeitsweg ging früher Köwi / Südbrücke / Mehlem. Für den Winterpokal habe ich mal die Nordbrücke genommen. Bin also im dunkeln durch Beul und und Bonn - das war heftig, wie die Radfahrer dort unterwegs waren. Südlich der Südbrücke läuft es dagegen sehr gesittet ab. Kann die Aussage also gut nachvollziehen.

Um OT zu verlassen: hat jemand aktuelle Infos über den Zustand der Venusberg Trails? Über einige Ecken habe ich gehört, dass diese zurück gebaut worden sind.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Dezember 2020)

Venusberg wollte ich Freitag oder Samstag checken...


----------



## Splash (15. Dezember 2020)

Für mich ist die Diskussion aber auch der Primärgrund dafür, dass man möglichst heimatnah biken können sollte. Es macht für mich keinen Sinn, wenn ich dort wo ich wohne und ohne lange Wege die Erholung im Wald suchen kann, nicht fahren kann, dafür aber sauerländische Vereine mit die Wege verbieten lassen.


----------



## Borlex (16. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Um OT zu verlassen: hat jemand aktuelle Infos über den Zustand der Venusberg Trails? Über einige Ecken habe ich gehört, dass diese zurück gebaut worden sind.


Dazu mehr im Freeriden Bonn Siegburg Thread


----------



## Borlex (16. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Um OT zu verlassen: hat jemand aktuelle Infos über den Zustand der Venusberg Trails? Über einige Ecken habe ich gehört, dass diese zurück gebaut worden sind.


das stimmt leider. Die ganze Woche waren Mitarbeiter von der Stadtförsterei damit beschäftigt, alles gründlich kaputt zu machen. Habe die heute wieder mit ihren Spitzhacken gesehen und auch angesprochen. Ich habe versucht den Standpunkt der Biker zu erläutern, und der Kollege hatte auch Verständnis, aber er war halt nur die ausführende Gewalt. Die Aufträge dazu kommen von der Stadt Bonn... Habe im Thread "Freeriden Bonn- Siegburg - Teil 1" Bilder dazu gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (17. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Du meinst auf den Bäumen oder in der Eifel 😉


dann lieber im Baumhaus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Du meinst auf den Bäumen oder in der Eifel 😉



Hab das mal für Dich korrigiert


----------



## davez (20. Dezember 2020)

Ein lustiger Autokorso mit 5 KfZ fuhr heute auf dem Kutscherweg im Slalom um die Spaziergänger und eines der Fahrzeuge hat eine Ölspur über die gesamte Strecke  hinterlassen. Also Vorsicht bei der Abfahrt in den kommenden Tagen

Hier noch ein Artikel zum Ennert, ausnahmsweise sind die MTBler nicht die Bösen








						Bonner Ennert: Felswandklettern und Drohnenflüge verboten
					

Bonn – Schon im ersten Lockdown vor einem dreiviertel Jahr zog es viele Bonner an die frische Luft. Ob zum Spaziergang oder für den Outdoor-Sport. Natürlich alles unter den geltenden Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen. Ein Ausflugsziel ist dabei auch in Bonn b...




					mobil.express.de


----------



## DasLangeElend (20. Dezember 2020)

Was, es gibt Wände zum Felsklettern im Ennert???
(abgesehen von losem, lebensgefährlichem und damit uninteressanten Bruchgestein)
Da hab ich doch glatt über 20 Jahre was verpasst und bin immer zum Stenzelberg, nach Nideggen oder Mayen gefahren. Man, war ich dumm.


----------



## RoDeBo (20. Dezember 2020)

Beruhigend, dass mal nicht die mtb ler die Bösen sind. Beunruhigend, dass der Blockwartmentalität Tür und Tor geöffnet wird mit dem Hinweis, Verstöße beim Ordnungsamt zu melden. 
Neulich waren übrigens mal Slackliner zur Abwechslung als Störenfriede unterwegs über dem Dornheckensee an der oberen Abbruchkante...vielleicht war es aber auch nur eine naturschützerische Maßnahme...


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Dezember 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Was, es gibt Wände zum Felsklettern im Ennert???
> (abgesehen von losem, lebensgefährlichem und damit uninteressanten Bruchgestein)
> Da hab ich doch glatt über 20 Jahre was verpasst und bin immer zum Stenzelberg, nach Nideggen oder Mayen gefahren. Man, war ich dumm.


Gerüchten nach wurden die Bruchwände im 7GB durchstiegen und kurz darauf gab es einen großen Felssturz...


----------



## sibu (20. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ein lustiger Autokorso mit 5 KfZ fuhr heute auf dem Kutscherweg im Slalom um die Spaziergänger und eines der Fahrzeuge hat eine Ölspur über die gesamte Strecke  hinterlassen. Also Vorsicht bei der Abfahrt in den kommenden Tagen
> 
> Hier noch ein Artikel zum Ennert, ausnahmsweise sind die MTBler nicht die Bösen
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Die Ankündigung von Maßnahmen liest sich im Express natürlich wieder so, dass die Verstöße bereits passiert wären, aber den Ankündigungen folgen leider meist auch Kontrollen.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (21. Dezember 2020)

Eben bei FB in der K/Bn Gruppe gesehen:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...1QHvPrex9uZeVXX7yG_mMwPkQjjbq1kPpDy07CU_--yfY

Mal schauen was sich da ergibt...


----------



## baconcookie (21. Dezember 2020)

königswinter ist komplett uninteressant für mich, trage mich aber trotzdem ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich stehe einer solchen Forderung insofern skeptisch gegenüber, als dass es nicht mit einer ghettoisierung einher gehen darf. Vor allem, was soll denn 'echtes Mountainbiken' 'in seiner reinen Form' sein? Ausserhalb des Naturschutzgebietes wäre nach meinem Verständnis nördlich oder östlich von Oberpleis, also abseits des Siebengebirges. Einerseits frage ich mich, wie attraktiv ein solches Vorhaben dort sein würde, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es an der ein oder anderen Stelle Druck vom Siebengebirge nehmen könnte, wenngleich ich als Tourenfahrer, der gerne vorhandene Trails einbaut, nicht abgeholt würde. Es darf also nicht mit der Erwartungshaltung verbunden sein, dass Mountainbiker dann das Siebengebirge nahezu komplett meiden sollten ...


----------



## Trekki (21. Dezember 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> wenngleich ich als Tourenfahrer, der gerne vorhandene Trails einbaut


In das Profil ordne ich mich selbst auch ein. Jedoch ist mir bewusst, dass es auch noch andere Profile gibt. Auch welche, die einen Flowtrail sehr gerne nutzen. Ich denke an die, die sich ins Auto setzen und nach Bad Ems oder Stromberg fahren um dort den Flowtrail zu nutzen.

Auf den Handel: "Köwi hat einen Flowtrail, dann ist jetzt alles andere gesperrt" lasse ich mich nicht ein.

Aber schon um die Stromberg-Fans habe ich die Petition unterschrieben. Auch glaube ich, dass unser Sport insgesamt davon einen Vorteil hat.


----------



## Trekki (22. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Aber schon um die Stromberg-Fans habe ich die Petition unterschrieben.


Hierzu gibt es eine winzige Klippe über die ich fast gestolpert wäre: ein Link aus einer Bestätigungsemail muss angeklickt werden. Diese Email war bei mir im Spam gelandet.

Tipp: schaut mal in Euren Spam rein, falls die Bestätigung nicht klappt.


----------



## ricci_wave_xxs (23. Dezember 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hierzu gibt es eine winzige Klippe über die ich fast gestolpert wäre: ein Link aus einer Bestätigungsemail muss angeklickt werden. Diese Email war bei mir im Spam gelandet.
> 
> Tipp: schaut mal in Euren Spam rein, falls die Bestätigung nicht klappt.


Danke für den Hinweis, es wäre schade, wenn Eure Stimmen verloren gehen.
Andreas 
(der, der Initiative und die Petition für den Flowtrail in Königswinter ins Leben gerufen hat😉)


----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. Januar 2021)

Es geht mit dem GA im neuen Jahr gleich genauso weiter wie im Vorjahr:

*Knallige Farben gegen illegale Mountainbike-Wege*


----------



## baconcookie (2. Januar 2021)

Am Venusberg wird sich nichts ändern solange es keine legale Strecke gibt, da können die noch soviele bunte Räder aufstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (2. Januar 2021)

Ist das beim GA eigentlich so eine Art Hausaufgabe als Redakteur einmal was zum immer gleichen Thema zu schreiben...so wie zu Großelternzeit der Gesinnungsaufsatz?! 🙄


----------



## davez (2. Januar 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Ist das beim GA eigentlich so eine Art Hausaufgabe als Redakteur einmal was zum immer gleichen Thema zu schreiben...so wie zu Großelternzeit der Gesinnungsaufsatz?! 🙄


Steht in der Zielvereinbarung der Jahresziele für die Volentäre und Redakteure; ist Bonus relevant  

Dabei gibt es so viele relevantere Themen - zB Kindergartenplätze in Bonn; mal so aus eigener Erfahrung  wenn wir schon über Partikularinteressen sprechen


----------



## Goldsprint (2. Januar 2021)

Ölberg und Löwenburg: Großer Ansturm auf das Siebengebirge an Neujahr
					

Viel los im Siebengebirge: Der Feiertag lockte zahlreiche Spaziergänger auf den Ölberg und die Löwenburg. Nicht nur auf den Straßen und Parkplätzen an der Margarethenhöhe war es voll, sondern auch auf den Wanderwegen.




					ga.de


----------



## davez (2. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ölberg und Löwenburg: Großer Ansturm auf das Siebengebirge an Neujahr
> 
> 
> Viel los im Siebengebirge: Der Feiertag lockte zahlreiche Spaziergänger auf den Ölberg und die Löwenburg. Nicht nur auf den Straßen und Parkplätzen an der Margarethenhöhe war es voll, sondern auch auf den Wanderwegen.
> ...


Der einfachste Schutz des 7GB wäre, die Parkplätze dicht zu machen oder zu reduzieren. Das 7GB ist bequem auch mit dem Zug erreichbar. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Weniger Tagestouristen und weniger CO2 Ausstoß durch die Anreise mit Zug als mit dem KfZ


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. Januar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Der einfachste Schutz des 7GB wäre, die Parkplätze dicht zu machen oder zu reduzieren.


Auf die Margarethenhöhe kommt man von KöWi auch ganz easy mit dem Bus. Nur der Takt lässt zu wünschen übrig ...


----------



## mig23 (3. Januar 2021)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Auf die Margarethenhöhe kommt man von KöWi auch ganz easy mit dem Bus. Nur der Takt lässt zu wünschen übrig ...


Zum Kloster Heisterbach auch. 
An der Margarethenhöhe verdient man halt aber auch an den Parkgebühren. Unterhalb am dicken Stein ist glaub ich mittlerweile auch ein Parkautomat. Weiß nur nicht mehr an wen die Einnahmen gehen - Verschönerungsverein oder Stadt.


----------



## davez (3. Januar 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Zum Kloster Heisterbach auch.
> An der Margarethenhöhe verdient man halt aber auch an den Parkgebühren. Unterhalb am dicken Stein ist glaub ich mittlerweile auch ein Parkautomat. Weiß nur nicht mehr an wen die Einnahmen gehen - Verschönerungsverein oder Stadt.


Da habe ich tatsächlich "Verschwörungsverein" gelesen  - Freud läßt grüßen


----------



## Trekki (3. Januar 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Unterhalb am dicken Stein ist glaub ich mittlerweile auch ein Parkautomat.


Dort steht ein Automat. Ich kann die Tage mal die Gebühren etc nachschauen.


----------



## RoDeBo (3. Januar 2021)

Werden sein wie an der Margarethenhöhe: 2,- für 3 Stunden,  3,- für ganzen Tag. Bewirtschaftung durch irgendeine Firma, deren Zusammenarbeit mit RSK oder VVS nicht sofort ersichtlich ist.


----------



## sibu (3. Januar 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Zum Kloster Heisterbach auch.
> An der Margarethenhöhe verdient man halt aber auch an den Parkgebühren. Unterhalb am dicken Stein ist glaub ich mittlerweile auch ein Parkautomat. Weiß nur nicht mehr an wen die Einnahmen gehen - Verschönerungsverein oder Stadt.


Der Platz an der Margarethenhöhe gehört dem VVS und damit auch die Einnahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (3. Januar 2021)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Auf die Margarethenhöhe kommt man von KöWi auch ganz easy mit dem Bus. Nur der Takt lässt zu wünschen übrig ..


Stundentakt ist etwas selten, aber es gibt ja noch die Busse von Oberdollendorf (z.B. Kloster Heisterbach) oder durchs Schmelztal. Da sind es 30 Minuten und mit dem Bus muss ich ja nicht unbedingt an dieselbe Haltestelle zurück, wo ich losgefahren bin. Und übrigens: Die Busse nehmen auch Fahrräder mit, wenn Platz ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Platz an der Margarethenhöhe gehört dem VVS und damit auch die Einnahmen.


Gut zu wissen... Damit ein potentieller Parkplatz für Biker weniger...


----------



## sibu (4. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen... Damit ein potentieller Parkplatz für Biker weniger...


Wenn du Mitglied im VVS wirst, wird das Parken dort billiger ...


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn du Mitglied im VVS wirst, wird das Parken dort billiger ...


Ich soll diesen Verein auf die eine oder andere Weise mit Geld unterstützen? 🤣


----------



## Goldsprint (4. Januar 2021)

Hier nochmal mein Vorschlag: Critical Mass im 7GB

Wir treffen uns alle früh morgens mit unseren Autos und unseren MTBs im Gepäck auf dem VVS-Parkplatz und fahren auf den offiziellen Wegen im 7GB.


----------



## sibu (4. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Vorschlag: Critical Mass im 7GB
> 
> Wir treffen uns alle früh morgens mit unseren Autos und unseren MTBs im Gepäck auf dem VVS-Parkplatz und fahren auf den offiziellen Wegen im 7GB.


Sollte wohl noch bis nach dem Lockdown warten, dann ist auch das Wetter besser. Da die meisten Wanderer in der Umgebung von Parkplätzen unterwegs sind, kann man sich auf den Weg beschränken, der die miteinander verbindet: Kutschenweg - Milchhäuschen - Userottswiese - Löwenburger Hof - Margarethenhöhe - Einkehrhaus. Wird dann etwas langweilig und man kann zur Erheiterung noch den Lohrberg- und Ölbergrundweg dazu nehmen. Die schwierigste Frage ist, wo man die Abschluss-Einkehr macht.


----------



## Geplagter (4. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Vorschlag: Critical Mass im 7GB
> 
> Wir treffen uns alle früh morgens mit unseren Autos und unseren MTBs im Gepäck auf dem VVS-Parkplatz und fahren auf den offiziellen Wegen im 7GB.


Gute Idee. Organisierst du das?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Januar 2021)

Tip zum freien parken... Fahrt durch Oberdollendorf, am Ende der Ortschaft in einer Linkskurve gibt's ein Schild re. "Waldfriedhof" dort einfahren (Schritttempo!) nach ca 300 Meter gibt's einen Parkplatz .


----------



## davez (4. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die schwierigste Frage ist, wo man die Abschluss-Einkehr macht.


Löwenburg, Milchhäuschen oder Ölberberg - dann muss man nur noch runter rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (4. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Vorschlag: Critical Mass im 7GB
> 
> Wir treffen uns alle früh morgens mit unseren Autos und unseren MTBs im Gepäck auf dem VVS-Parkplatz und fahren auf den offiziellen Wegen im 7GB.


Aber nicht früh morgens - sondern sonntags, wenn es richtig voll ist


----------



## Goldsprint (4. Januar 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Organisierst du das?


Bei einer Critical Mass gibt es keinen Organisator ;-) Das ist vielmehr ein spontanes Protest-Happening. Wir können uns gerne im Forum abstimmen.



davez schrieb:


> Aber nicht früh morgens - sondern sonntags, wenn es richtig voll ist


Man sollte einen Termin finden, der (1) ein Durchführung unter Corona-Bedingungen erlaubt und (2) Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt - also, wenn eine offizielle Wanderung des VVS stattfindet.

Die gemeinsame Message könnte sein: MTBlerInnen sind u.a. neben WanderInnen und ReiterInnen auch eine Nutzergruppe des 7GB, die gleichberechtigt und Sportart-gerecht das 7GB für Freizeitaktivitäten nutzen möchte.

Der eigentlich Dorn im Auge des VVS ist mE nicht die (illegale) Benutzung von Trails, sondern die MTBlerInnen per se. Wenn nur offizielle Wege genutzt würden, würde es vielmehr Zusammenstöße geben. Ich beobachte - so wie im GA-Artikel dargelegt - dass der Ansturm durch WanderInnen in einem stärkeren Maße zugenommen hat (s. Park-Chaos). Es fahren natürlich auch mehr MTBlerInnen im 7GB, aber der Anstieg hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Geplagter (4. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Bei einer Critical Mass gibt es keinen Organisator ;-) Das ist vielmehr ein spontanes Protest-Happening. Wir können uns gerne im Forum abstimmen.


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber einer muss es ja ins Leben rufen und einen Termin bestimmen. Leute, die so etwas tun, werden umgangssprachlich oft als "Organisatoren" bezeichnet. ;-)

Die an dieser Critical Mass Teilnehmenden sollten aber sicher stellen, dass ihre Bikes über laute Klingeln verfügen und das bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit reger Gebrauch von diesen gemacht wird. Das steigert neben der Aufmerksamkeit auch den Nerv-Faktor nicht unerheblich.
Wenn diese Aktion (oder regelmäßigen Aktionen) an einem sonnigen Sonntag außerhalb der Ferien durchgeführt wird/werden, könnte es durchaus zu einer breiteren Wahrnehmung der Problematik kommen. 
Vielleicht sollte man auch dem General Anzeiger im Vorfeld unauffällig eine Info über die stattfindende Aktion zukommen lassen. Evtl. schicken die dann ihre besten Leute und bringen die Story exklusiv.


----------



## Goldsprint (4. Januar 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber einer muss es ja ins Leben rufen und einen Termin bestimmen. Leute, die so etwas tun, werden umgangssprachlich oft als "Organisatoren" bezeichnet. ;-)
> 
> Die an dieser Critical Mass Teilnehmenden sollten aber sicher stellen, dass ihre Bikes über laute Klingeln verfügen und das bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit reger Gebrauch von diesen gemacht wird. Das steigert neben der Aufmerksamkeit auch den Nerv-Faktor nicht unerheblich.
> Wenn diese Aktion (oder regelmäßigen Aktionen) an einem sonnigen Sonntag außerhalb der Ferien durchgeführt wird/werden, könnte es durchaus zu einer breiteren Wahrnehmung der Problematik kommen.
> Vielleicht sollte man auch dem General Anzeiger im Vorfeld unauffällig eine Info über die stattfindende Aktion zukommen lassen. Evtl. schicken die dann ihre besten Leute und bringen die Story exklusiv.


Mit Nerven ist das so eine Sache ;-) Es sollte ein gesundes Maß haben. Es sollte deutlich werden, dass wir viele sind und auch den Bedarf haben, das 7GB für Freizeitaktivitäten zu nutzen. Ob jetzt permanentes Klingeln unbedingt dazu gehören sollte, mag ich zu bezweifeln.

Mit dem GA wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig. Wer weiß, ob sich überhaupt genug TeilnehmerInnen finden... Man könnte zB einen Kick-Off machen und schauen, wie viele kommen. Dann zu einer Serie skalieren und auf den Kottenforst ausweiten. Die Aufmerksamkeit käme dann ganz von alleine.

In Corona-Zeiten sind solche Events wg. Hygiene-Maßnahmen sowieso schwieriger durchzuführen. Wenn es dann einen offiziellen Charakter hat/bekommt, schießt man sich schnell ein Eigentor.


----------



## Geplagter (4. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Mit Nerven ist das so eine Sache ;-) Es sollte ein gesundes Maß haben. Es sollte deutlich werden, dass wir viele sind und auch den Bedarf haben, das 7GB für Freizeitaktivitäten zu nutzen. Ob jetzt permanentes Klingeln unbedingt dazu gehören sollte, mag ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Mit dem GA wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig. Wer weiß, ob sich überhaupt genug TeilnehmerInnen finden... Man könnte zB einen Kick-Off machen und schauen, wie viele kommen. Dann zu einer Serie skalieren und auf den Kottenforst ausweiten. Die Aufmerksamkeit käme dann ganz von alleine.
> 
> In Corona-Zeiten sind solche Events wg. Hygiene-Maßnahmen sowieso schwieriger durchzuführen. Wenn es dann einen offiziellen Charakter hat/bekommt, schießt man sich schnell ein Eigentor.


Hatte ich meinen Sarkasmus wirklich so gut versteckt?  
Aber mal im ernst. Regelmäßige Aktionen dieser Art tragen sicher dazu bei, dass Radfahrende anders und deutlicher wahrgenommen werden. Das hat in anderen Bereichen auch schon ganz gut funktioniert. Man muss es halt auch machen und vor allem regelmäßig.
Vor dem aktuellen Corona-Hintergrund aber sicher nicht vernünftig durchführbar.


----------



## Schn33fraese (4. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Mit Nerven ist das so eine Sache ;-) Es sollte ein gesundes Maß haben. Es sollte deutlich werden, dass wir viele sind und auch den Bedarf haben, das 7GB für Freizeitaktivitäten zu nutzen. Ob jetzt permanentes Klingeln unbedingt dazu gehören sollte, mag ich zu bezweifeln




Wäre dabei. Allerdings muss es nerven und auch stören, das isr die Idee hinter einer Protestaktion. GdL als Vorbild. Aber ernsthaft. Alle in 2m Abstand die trails runterschieben. Wenn man eine Schlange mit 100 bikern hinbekommt, die sich wie der Lindwurm vom Dachenfels über die Wanderwege schlängelt, gäbe das schon Aufmerksamkeit. Da muss kein Lärm gemacht werden, so eine Schlange fällt genug auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (4. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Bei einer Critical Mass gibt es keinen Organisator ;-) Das ist vielmehr ein spontanes Protest-Happening. Wir können uns gerne im Forum abstimmen.


Eine freie Versammlung von freien Bürgern und keine Veranstaltung! Das ist wichtig, denn Veranstaltungen mit mehr als 50 Teilnehmern (so es denn so viele werden) müssen beantragt werden.


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2021)

Statt Klingeln können Trailbells und vereinzelte kleinere Kuhglocken sicherlich auch für die weitere tonale Untermalung sorgen


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> aber der Anstieg hält sich in Grenzen.


Das kann man so im Siebengebirge nicht behaupten.   Ich persönliche halte ja von Aktionen wie Critical Mass nichts, führt nur zu Ärger und sicher zu keinem Umdenken der schon negativ Eingestellten.


----------



## baconcookie (6. Januar 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Statt Klingeln können Trailbells und vereinzelte kleinere Kuhglocken sicherlich auch für die weitere tonale Untermalung sorgen


und alle die freiläufe entfetten für maximales surren


----------



## sibu (6. Januar 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich persönliche halte ja von Aktionen wie Critical Mass nichts, führt nur zu Ärger und sicher zu keinem Umdenken der schon negativ Eingestellten.


Die sind auch nicht das Ziel, sondern eher das Opfer der Critical Mass. Aber es gibt noch genug Leute, denen dann erst mal bewusst wird, dass man auf der Straße nicht nur mit dem Auto fahren und im Wald zu Fuß gehen kann. Die eigentliche Zielgruppe sind die, die auch mal mit dem Rad fahren würden und sehen, dass sie nicht allein sind und sich mit beteiligen.


----------



## Trekki (7. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Zielgruppe sind die, die auch mal mit dem Rad fahren würden und sehen, dass sie nicht allein sind und sich mit beteiligen.


Das Ziel sehe ich auch so, jedoch vermute ich - so wie @on any sunday - , dass im 7GB die noch-zu-Fuß Besucher genervt und nicht motiviert sind. Andere werden wir dort nicht antreffen.

Ich selbst fahre auch bei der CM in Bonn mit, da ist meine Motivation auch nicht die Autofahrer zu nerven sondern ich möchte bei der Stadt Bonn auf die Situation der Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr aufmerksam machen. Dies ist möglich weil in der Stadt neben den "betroffenen" Autofahrern viele andere aufmerksam werden. Z.B. ist die Begleitmusik unüberhörbar. So ein Rahmenprogramm wäre für das 7Gb meiner Meinung nach nicht gut.


----------



## baconcookie (7. Januar 2021)

warum nicht? die Stadt Bonn bekommt das ja mit und darüber würde vermutlich auch berichtet


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Januar 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> warum nicht? die Stadt Bonn bekommt das ja mit und darüber würde vermutlich auch berichtet


Aufmerksamkeit schaffen ist gut, übermäßige Belästigung der Tierwelt ist eher sehr negativ zu sehen, und wäre unserem Anliegen nicht förderlich! Deswegen Masse ja aber ruhige Veranstaltung kein unnötigen Lärm!


----------



## Goldsprint (7. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Aufmerksamkeit schaffen ist gut, übermäßige Belästigung der Tierwelt ist eher sehr negativ zu sehen, und wäre unserem Anliegen nicht förderlich! Deswegen Masse ja aber ruhige Veranstaltung kein unnötigen Lärm!


Sehe ich auch so. Nicht unnötig Öl ins Feuer gießen. Sonst gibt es Szenen wie gestern am Capitol.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Nicht unnötig Öl ins Feuer gießen. Sonst gibt es Szenen wie gestern am Capitol.


Es würde vor allem als Beweis gesehen daß wir uns in der Natur nicht benehmen können und ggf Sogar als Grund genommen noch weiter einzuschränken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (7. Januar 2021)

Heute war in der gedruckten Ausgabe des General-Anzeigers ein großer Artikel zur MTB-Petition. Der gewünschte legale Trail wird nicht im Siebengebirge gewünscht, sondern im Pleiser Ländchen. 

@baconcookie Die Stadt Bonn ist  im Siebengebirge außen vor. Zuständig sind Königswinter, Bad Honnef und der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis. 

Zu Critical Mass: Mit Getöse durch den Wald geht nicht, aber eine Befahrung mit mehr als 20 Leuten zeigt Präsenz. Dass man mit der Gruppe die Wanderer nicht vom Weg verscheuchen darf, versteht sich von selbst. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, Wege, die man nicht fahren darf, in der Gruppe schiebend einzubinden. Die einzige Stelle, wo Critical Mass wie in der Stadt gefahren werden kann, ist die Überquerung der Landstraße an der Margarethenhöhe: Der erste fährt bei grün, der Rest folgt.


----------



## baconcookie (7. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Heute war in der gedruckten Ausgabe des General-Anzeigers ein großer Artikel zur MTB-Petition. Der gewünschte legale Trail wird nicht im Siebengebirge gewünscht, sondern im Pleiser Ländchen.
> 
> @baconcookie Die Stadt Bonn ist  im Siebengebirge außen vor. Zuständig sind Königswinter, Bad Honnef und der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis.
> 
> Zu Critical Mass: Mit Getöse durch den Wald geht nicht, aber eine Befahrung mit mehr als 20 Leuten zeigt Präsenz. Dass man mit der Gruppe die Wanderer nicht vom Weg verscheuchen darf, versteht sich von selbst. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, Wege, die man nicht fahren darf, in der Gruppe schiebend einzubinden. Die einzige Stelle, wo Critical Mass wie in der Stadt gefahren werden kann, ist die Überquerung der Landstraße an der Margarethenhöhe: Der erste fährt bei grün, der Rest folgt.


Pleiser Ländchen...selbst wenn da einer kommt, das wird das "Problem" am Venusberg ungefähr 0% lösen


----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Januar 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Pleiser Ländchen...selbst wenn da einer kommt, das wird das "Problem" am Venusberg ungefähr 0% lösen


Es gibt bereits eine IG (Bonner Locals + Dimb) die sich dem Thema legale Trails am VB angenommen hat. Wir stehen mit Andreas von der Petition KöWi, sowie wie mit der Stadt Bonn (sportamt und Forst) und noch ein paar weiteren in Kontakt. Zur Zeit arbeiten wir an einer Website für unser vorhaben. Sobald wir da soweit sind, werden wir das Thema auch versuchen in der breiten Öffentlichkeit anzugehen. Auch für den VB wird etwas kommen, aber es dauert leider noch etwas... von daher ist leider noch etwas Geduld gefragt.


----------



## baconcookie (7. Januar 2021)

vllt wird da ja dann zu meinem voraussichtlichen Renteneintritt 2058 noch was


----------



## sibu (7. Januar 2021)

Sehe gerade, dass im Nachbarthread der Artikel verfügbar ist.


----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Januar 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> vllt wird da ja dann zu meinem voraussichtlichen Renteneintritt 2058 noch was


Da ich das Thema zu meiner Rente durch haben will, sollte das dann bereits 2048 erledigt sein.  

Die Stadt scheint durchaus gewillt zu sein da jetzt wirklich etwas auf die Beine zustellen. Wenn selbst unser Oberförster sich da positiv mit reinhängt, ist da schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Januar 2021)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Da ich das Thema zu meiner Rente durch haben will, sollte das dann bereits 2048 erledigt sein.
> 
> Die Stadt scheint durchaus gewillt zu sein da jetzt wirklich etwas auf die Beine zustellen. Wenn selbst unser Oberförster sich da positiv mit reinhängt, ist da schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.


Ich hoffe nur das es mehr als einen kleinen Trail geben wird..


----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das es mehr als einen kleinen Trail geben wird..


Das ist auch unser Ziel...


----------



## Black-Under (7. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Heute war in der gedruckten Ausgabe des General-Anzeigers ein großer Artikel zur MTB-Petition. Der gewünschte legale Trail wird nicht im Siebengebirge gewünscht, sondern im Pleiser Ländchen.


Der Kasten im GA ist vom GA erstellt und deren Meinung nach währen nur da solche Trails möglich.
In der Petition geht es um einen Trail bei Königswinter.  
Der GA geht davon aus dass sich so ein Trail nicht im 7G befinden darf. Dies ist aber durchaus möglich. Wenn Forstwirtschaft erlaubt ist, Reiter extra Wege bekommen, dann kann man auch auch für MTBler extra Wege erstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (7. Januar 2021)

Ich sehe da auch durchaus Möglichkeiten für ein paar kleinere Trails z.B. im Ennert. Dort gab es mehrere Trails, da dort die Fichten komplett gerodet sind und ein Teil dieser Trails auf den Rückwegen liegt, wäre es ein leichtes dort ein paar kleine Trails zu errichten. 

Im Übrigen habe ich wie auch einige andere auf: https://www.bonn-macht-mit.de auch auf diese Situation hingewiesen und im Rahmen des Bürgerdialogs dazu einen Vorschlag für einen legalen Trail eingestellt. (Ich bin von der Stadt zufällig ausgewählt worden um über die Vorhaben abzustimmen)
Dabei geht es um Gelder die im Haushalt für eben diese Bürgervorschläge vorgesehen sind.
Ab dem 17.01. wird über die zahlreichen Vorschläge abgestimmt. 

Es ist denke ich einfach wichtig die Sichtweise der MTBler immer wieder ins Gedächtnis der Menschen zu rufen.


----------



## Splash (7. Januar 2021)

Ich denke auch, dass VVS und Konsortien angenervt sein dürften. Dennoch würde es für eine gewisse Aufmerksamkeit bei den entsprechenden Kommunen (Städte Bonn, KöWi und Bad Honnef) sorgen. Eine übermäßige Belästigung der Tierwelt sehe ich im Kerngebiet nicht wirklich - nicht zur Rentner-Prime-Time (von Waldi und Lumpi mal abgesehen) ...


----------



## dopero (7. Januar 2021)

Die übermäßige Belästigung der Tierwelt ist aber ein willkommenes Argument gegen die Biker. Egal was da sonst gerade los ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Januar 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass VVS und Konsortien angenervt sein dürften. Dennoch würde es für eine gewisse Aufmerksamkeit bei den entsprechenden Kommunen (Städte Bonn, KöWi und Bad Honnef) sorgen. Eine übermäßige Belästigung der Tierwelt sehe ich im Kerngebiet nicht wirklich - nicht zur Rentner-Prime-Time (von Waldi und Lumpi mal abgesehen) ...


Es geht nicht ums Fahren an sich sondern um begleitende Ghettoblaster Klingelkonzert gegröle u.s.w.


----------



## Trekki (8. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ghettoblaster


Das haben viele dabei. Kritisch im Wald sind aber eher die mit dem Stromgenerator für die Anlage.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das haben viele dabei. Kritisch im Wald sind aber eher die mit dem Stromgenerator für die Anlage.


Nur weil viele so idiotisch sind und so einen akustischen Müll mit Schleppen bedeutet das nicht das es gut ist, und ist auch keine Ausrede dafür selbst so etwas zu machen! 

Sollte sich eine CM im 7GB ergeben wäre ich, wenn ich kann dabei, sollte aber Musik oder Lärm eine Rolle spielen wäre ich postwendend wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (8. Januar 2021)

verstehe es nicht, der sinn einer demo oder demo ähnlichen veranstaltung ist doch die aufmerksamkeit und die erreicht man halt auch durch lärm


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> verstehe es nicht, der sinn einer demo oder demo ähnlichen veranstaltung ist doch die aufmerksamkeit und die erreicht man halt auch durch lärm


Die Masse erreicht im zweifel genug Aufmerksamkeit! Lärm wird uns negativ ausgelegt werden! Und dann stehe ich auch nicht hinter so einer Aktion!


----------



## baconcookie (8. Januar 2021)

kann eh nicht klingeln ohne klingel  naja mal sehen ob und wann was stattfindet, zu aktuellen begebenheiten wohl eher nicht


----------



## mig23 (8. Januar 2021)

Ich fänd ja 2 Sachen ganz charmant:

Parkplatz früh morgens vollparken (natürlich ordnungsgemäß für den ganzen Tag zahlen)
über alle "roten" Wege schieben
Wirkt aber nur wenn wirklich viele mitmachen.


----------



## Splash (8. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ghettoblaster


.. empfinde ich auch als störend - analog der Kiddies, die ihr Smartphone auf Anschlag laut durch die Strassen laufen . Trailbell o.ä. wiederum hat einen gewissen Charme - ich stimme aber zu, dass die Wahrheit in der Mitte liegt und es kein Krawallzug werden sollte ...


----------



## zett78 (8. Januar 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Ich fänd ja 2 Sachen ganz charmant:
> 
> Parkplatz früh morgens vollparken (natürlich ordnungsgemäß für den ganzen Tag zahlen)
> über alle "roten" Wege schieben
> Wirkt aber nur wenn wirklich viele mitmachen.


Hm, warum mit dem Auto kommen? 
Wenn schon, dann auch Anreise mit dem Rad und oder mit alternativen Verkehrsmitteln. 
Ich habe 
das 7GB aus Sankt Augustin Menden schon immer mit dem Rad angesteuert.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Ich fänd ja 2 Sachen ganz charmant:
> 
> Parkplatz früh morgens vollparken (natürlich ordnungsgemäß für den ganzen Tag zahlen)
> über alle "roten" Wege schieben
> Wirkt aber nur wenn wirklich viele mitmachen.


Genau so halt einfach anwesend sein! Eventuell wenn sich genug finden sich von mehreren Plätzen starten...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> .. empfinde ich auch als störend - analog der Kiddies, die ihr Smartphone auf Anschlag laut durch die Strassen laufen . Trailbell o.ä. wiederum hat einen gewissen Charme - ich stimme aber zu, dass die Wahrheit in der Mitte liegt und es kein Krawallzug werden sollte ...


Gegen  trailbells spricht in meinen Augen auch nichts... bei Kontakt mit anderen usern ein freundliches nicht zu lautes MUHHH wird meist gut aufgenommen... ,Aggressives dauerklingeln sehe ich schon wieder anders.. 


zett78 schrieb:


> Hm, warum mit dem Auto kommen?
> Wenn schon, dann auch Anreise mit dem Rad und oder mit alternativen Verkehrsmitteln.
> Ich habe
> das 7GB aus Sankt Augustin Menden schon immer mit dem Rad angesteuert.


In dem Fall geht es halt ums stören...  Man könnte ja bei regelmäßiger Ausführung Mal mit Mal ohne Auto machen... Und nur wenn es regelmäßig dazu kommt wird es wahrgenommen... Bei Auto anreisen wäre eventuell auch der Rest meiner famely dabei.. bei langsamen Tempo und strecken bis 30km 250hm...und wenig schiebe Einlagen... Kann man ja dann auch varieren..  Mal Kinder geeignet Mal nicht.... Forstwege fahren und viele trails schieben wäre bei meinen Kids 5 und 9 ein motivations killer... zum zeigen was uns verloren geht und wofür wir kämpfen ok, aber sonst demotivierend...


----------



## sibu (8. Januar 2021)

Wenn die Parkplätze zugeparkt sind, kommen weniger Wanderer und es fehlt das Publikum ...


----------



## Trekki (8. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn die Parkplätze zugeparkt sind, kommen weniger Wanderer und es fehlt das Publikum ...


Du setzt ja hier voraus, dass Wanderer mit dem Auto kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (8. Januar 2021)

Ich würde sagen: Wanderer kommen unter anderem auch mit dem Auto


----------



## mig23 (8. Januar 2021)

naja 2-3 Dutzend Autos mit Fahrradträgern hinten drauf und an jeden große Flyer kleben, würde den vorbei-fahrenden/gehenden Wanderern dann auch auffallen.


----------



## baconcookie (11. Januar 2021)

Der GA hat den Print Artikel auf FB gepostet, vllt möchten noch ein paar leute konstruktive Kommentare hinterlassen. Die meisten Leute scheinen zu denken, den Mountainbikern genügen die normalen Waldwege


----------



## MDubiedMTB (11. Januar 2021)

Bin echt begeistert wie der GA mit seinem neuen Artikel auf “lost places” und dann auch die Ofenkaulen hinweist. Denke das ist dann, wenn dann jetzt wirklich auch der letzte dorthin wandert, für den GA gut, um einen Artikel zu bringen der darauf hinweist, dass das Betreten des Trails dort weder für Fußgänger noch Biker zulässig ist und das erhebliche Schäden entstehen können. https://ga.de/region/siebengebirge/umweltordnungsdienst-rhein-sieg-kreis_aid-46309931
👍🏼


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Januar 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Der GA hat den Print Artikel auf FB gepostet, vllt möchten noch ein paar leute konstruktive Kommentare hinterlassen. Die meisten Leute scheinen zu denken, den Mountainbikern genügen die normalen Waldwege


Link?


----------



## baconcookie (11. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Link?


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Januar 2021)

Ach scheiße... GA+.... Da bin ich raus...

Edith Dach ah ... Jetzt.. hat mir tatsächlich erst den Originalbeitrag geeöffnet


----------



## RoDeBo (11. Januar 2021)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Bin echt begeistert wie der GA mit seinem neuen Artikel auf “lost places” und dann auch die Ofenkaulen hinweist. Denke das ist dann, wenn dann jetzt wirklich auch der letzte dorthin wandert, für den GA gut, um einen Artikel zu bringen der darauf hinweist, dass das Betreten des Trails dort weder für Fußgänger noch Biker zulässig ist und das erhebliche Schäden entstehen können. https://ga.de/region/siebengebirge/umweltordnungsdienst-rhein-sieg-kreis_aid-46309931
> 👍🏼


Kontrollieren die ordnungstuppeser wohl auch, ob die Rodler allerorten im 7gb schön auf den Wegen bleiben 🤔?

Wie auch immer...schön zu lesen, dass immerhin mal jemand sieht  dass Wege für mtb allein auch helfen könnten...Auch wenn man ahnt, wo die Idee bei der Innovationsfreude der Region enden kann.


----------



## Trekki (11. Januar 2021)

Hierzu war im GA der Bericht, dass die Mitarbeiter vom Ordnungsamt kontrolliert haben und keine Beanstandungen hatten.
Ort: Steuobstwiese unterhalb der Gaststätte der Löwenburg
Datum: Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (12. Januar 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1186663
> Hierzu war im GA der Bericht, dass die Mitarbeiter vom Ordnungsamt kontrolliert haben und keine Beanstandungen hatten.
> Ort: Steuobstwiese unterhalb der Gaststätte der Löwenburg
> Datum: Sonntag


Also sowas macht mich wütend. Offensichtlich gelten für für andere Menschen andere Regeln. Das kann es echt nicht gewesen sein!


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Januar 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1186663
> Hierzu war im GA der Bericht, dass die Mitarbeiter vom Ordnungsamt kontrolliert haben und keine Beanstandungen hatten.
> Ort: Steuobstwiese unterhalb der Gaststätte der Löwenburg
> Datum: Sonntag


Verstehen kann man es nicht...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Verstehen kann man es nicht...


Na ja eine Streuobstwiese ist zum betreten da oder? Und solange sich alle an die Coronaregeln gehalten haben... Ob man das gut findet in welchen Zustand die Wiese versetzt wurde, aufgrund der zu geringen Schneeauflage steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Na ja eine Streuobstwiese ist zum betreten da oder? Und solange sich alle an die Coronaregeln gehalten haben... Ob man das gut findet in welchen Zustand die Wiese versetzt wurde, aufgrund der zu geringen Schneeauflage steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


Ist jetzt zwar Haarspalterei, aber ich meine, man darf die Wiese nicht betreten:

An der Wiese steht ein Naturschutzgebiet-Schild. Grundsätzlich ist das Verlassen der Wege im 7GB verboten. Wenn es erlaubt wäre, müsste dort ein weiteres gesondertes Schild stehen.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zwar Haarspalterei, aber ich meine, man darf die Wiese nicht betreten:
> 
> An der Wiese steht ein Naturschutzgebiet-Schild. Grundsätzlich ist das Verlassen der Wege im 7GB verboten. Wenn es erlaubt wäre, müsste dort ein weiteres gesondertes Schild stehen.


Da ich schon lange nicht mehr vor Ort war, kann ich dazu nichts sagen...

Die Sache ist aber komplizierter als ich dachte... Wir die Wiese bewirtschaftet oder nicht ist sie eingezäunt... U.s.w. ...


----------



## sibu (12. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wir die Wiese bewirtschaftet oder nicht ist sie eingezäunt... U.s.w. ...


Beantwortet zwar nicht alle Fragen: Ja sie wird bewirtschaftet. Das Gras wird durch Schafe abgeweidet. Wenn die da sind, ist sie auch eingezäunt. Die Bäume kommen auch nicht von alleine dahin, sie sind gesetzt; manche sogar zweimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2021)

Der letzte Abschnitt klärt aber auf warum rodeln nicht geahndet wurde... Nicht erwünscht aber geduldet bedeutet für mich nicht verboten...


----------



## Trekki (12. Januar 2021)

Im 7Gb dürfen keine Wege verlassen werden. Auch nicht auf einer Wiese wie hier. Dafür gibt es einen Wegeplan.


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der letzte Abschnitt klärt aber auf warum rodeln nicht geahndet wurde... Nicht erwünscht aber geduldet bedeutet für mich nicht verboten...


Damit hätten wir den Standort für den geplanten Flowtrail gefunden 🙃 Ideal mit dem Auto bzw. einem Shuttle zu erreichen, da auch eine Straße hoch führt.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Im 7Gb dürfen keine Wege verlassen werden. Auch nicht auf einer Wiese wie hier. Dafür gibt es einen Wegeplan.


Gilt das auch für Freiflächen? Oder nur in Wald...


----------



## sibu (12. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Freiflächen? Oder nur in Wald...


Das Wegegebot  (Seite 238, Punkt 40 hat die Neufassung der Verordnung) gilt generell, nur Parkplätze sind ausgenommen. Die Streuobstwiesen werden an anderer Stelle in der eigentlichen Verordnung von 2005 explizit erwähnt: Sie müssen schonend beweidet werden, so dass die Grasnarbe nicht beschädigt wird ...


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Das Wegegebot gilt generell, nur Parkplätze sind ausgenommen. Die Streuobstwiesen werden an anderer Stelle explizit erwähnt: Sie müssen schonend beweidet werden, so dass die Grasnarbe nicht beschädigt wird ...


Also am kommenden Wochenende stell' ich mich mit meinem MTB neben die Rodler und fahre den Hang hinunter und warte ab, ob das Ordnungsamt mich ermahnt...


----------



## sibu (12. Januar 2021)

Da ist es fast spannender, die Reaktion der Rodler zu beobachten. 

Ich weiß nicht, warum es mir gerade jetzt einfällt: Das Einsiedeltal, das von dort so schön schnell bergab Richtung Schmelztal führt, war vor Weihnachten durch Rodungsarbeiten unpassierbar.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2021)

Denkt dran, wer mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt auf den zeigen meist auch 3 Finger ! 👈


----------



## Splash (13. Januar 2021)

Ich stelle es mir aber amüsant vor, wenn man bei solchem Wetter die Waldpolitessen zulabert, wenn die am Löwenburger Hof uns Bikern auflauern. Letztendlich dürfen die ja nicht 'ungleich' handeln ...


----------



## shmee (13. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Denkt dran, wer mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt auf den zeigen meist auch 3 Finger ! 👈


Da sind wir glaub ich alle bei dir. Was den meisten hier so aufstößt: die Wiese ist ca. genau 23,5m Luftlinie von besagter kurzer, erodierter Abkürzung entfernt, die im WDR-Beitrag und einigen Zeitungen als DAS Beispiel für die Naturzerstörung durch die MTBler angeführt wurde und an der die großen Kontrollaktionen werbewirksam veranstaltet wurden. Die Stelle erodiert da schon rum, seit es den Löwenburger Hof gibt und Kinder der kaffeetrinkenden Eltern dort auf dem Hosenboden runterrutschen. Insofern muss man ja nicht auf die Rodler zeigen, aber auf die Doppelmoral der Ordnungshüter und das offensichtlich mit zweierlei Maß gemessenem Naturschutzverständnis darf man ruhig aufmerksam machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2021)

shmee schrieb:


> Insofern muss man ja nicht auf die Rodler zeigen, aber auf die Doppelmoral der Ordnungshüter und das offensichtlich mit zweierlei Maß gemessenem Naturschutzverständnis darf man ruhig aufmerksam machen.


👍👍👍
wobei die sich rausreden werden von wegen "besondere Situation" und so 
aber grundsätzlich gleiches recht für alle bin ich bei Dir
Frage ist wie man das Medienwirksam einsetzen könnte, denn in ein paar Tagen wird das verpufft sein
Man könnte höchstens dem GA bei der nächsten "Prpaganda" den Spiegel vorhalten mit dem Bild von den Rodlern


----------



## sibu (13. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, ist das, was die Rodler machen, eine Critical Mass: Viele Leute sind ohne Organisation an der gleichen Stelle und machen das Gleiche.


----------



## talybont (14. Januar 2021)

shmee schrieb:


> Was den meisten hier so aufstößt: die Wiese ist ca. genau 23,5m Luftlinie von besagter kurzer, erodierter Abkürzung entfernt, die im WDR-Beitrag und einigen Zeitungen als DAS Beispiel für die Naturzerstörung durch die MTBler angeführt wurde und an der die großen Kontrollaktionen werbewirksam veranstaltet wurden. Die Stelle erodiert da schon rum, seit es den Löwenburger Hof gibt und Kinder der kaffeetrinkenden Eltern dort auf dem Hosenboden runterrutschen.


O ja, ich war das erste mal auf einem Ausflug mit der E-Jugend Eudenbach auf der Löwenburg, da muss ich so um die 8 Jahre alt gewesen sein (das ist nun bald 37 Jahre her) - da sah das dort genau so aus wie heute!


----------



## davez (14. Januar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Beantwortet zwar nicht alle Fragen: Ja sie wird bewirtschaftet. Das Gras wird durch Schafe abgeweidet. Wenn die da sind, ist sie auch eingezäunt. Die Bäume kommen auch nicht von alleine dahin, sie sind gesetzt; manche sogar zweimal.


Ich habe die Schafe über die Jahre noch nie eingezäunt gesehen. Mir sind sie an verschiedenen Stellen im 7GB begegnet. Dieses Jahr zogen sie sogar unterhalb des Drachenfels' durch den Buchenwald und haben die jungen Triebe abgefressen


----------



## sibu (15. Januar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schafe über die Jahre noch nie eingezäunt gesehen. Mir sind sie an verschiedenen Stellen im 7GB begegnet. Dieses Jahr zogen sie sogar unterhalb des Drachenfels' durch den Buchenwald und haben die jungen Triebe abgefressen


Ich bin meistens abends auf dem Heimweg dort. Mag sein, dass der Zaun nur zur Nacht dort gesteckt wird, denn es war nur ein kleiner Teil der Wiese und die Herde dort relativ dicht beieinander.


----------



## talybont (16. Januar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schafe über die Jahre noch nie eingezäunt gesehen. Mir sind sie an verschiedenen Stellen im 7GB begegnet. Dieses Jahr zogen sie sogar unterhalb des Drachenfels' durch den Buchenwald und haben die jungen Triebe abgefressen


Wird Zeit, dass der Wolf aus dem Hüppelröttchen bzw. Nutscheid mal vorbei kommt!


----------



## mig23 (16. Januar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass der Wolf aus dem Hüppelröttchen bzw. Nutscheid mal vorbei kommt!


Können die Schafe ja auch nichts für...


----------



## Splash (16. Januar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass der Wolf aus dem Hüppelröttchen bzw. Nutscheid mal vorbei kommt!


Das Schweigen der Lämmer? 😋


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Januar 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Können die Schafe ja auch nichts für...


Nö aber dann haben sie endlich ihre wildniss... 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (18. Januar 2021)

Wenn's interessiert....auf WDR TV mal schauen, in der Lokalzeit gab's heute Abend einen Beitrag über eine Petition für einen legalen Trail rund um das 7G,innerhalb geht wohl nicht weil Naturschutzgebiet und so...









						Lokalzeit aus Bonn | 18.01.2021
					

Themen: Impfstart an den Kliniken | Koalitionspapier des Bonner Stadtrats vorgestellt | Studiogast: Prof. Dr. Volker Kronenberg, Politologe Uni Bonn | Kompakt I | Mountainbike-Boom durch Corona | Das letzte Mehl aus der Ellmühle | Seltene Wildkatze vor der Kameralinse | Kompakt II | Beueler...




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## Splash (18. Januar 2021)

Was wäre denn, wenn man vorhandene Wege nehmen würde und diese eine Grundlage darstellen würden, wenn man diese für Wanderer sperrt. Beispielsweise die Breiberge würden sich doch sicherlich eignen ... 😅

Ich bin ja eher ein Freund gemeinsamer Wegnutzung, aber ich meine ... es gibt ja Wege nur für Reiter, Wege nur für Spaziergänger - warum dann nicht auch Wege nur für Radfahrer?


----------



## Trekki (19. Januar 2021)

Hier sind die versprochenen Infos zum Parkautomaten.

Interessant finde ich die Mindestgebühr von 2€, aber nur 1€ wenn man einen Hund mit hat.

Der Parkplatz ist für Radfahrer nur sehr schlecht zu erreichen, ich musste ca. 1 km auf der L331 fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2021)

Könnt ihr mich nochmal auf Stand bringen in wie weit Parkgebühren mit der Problematik im 7Gb zusammen hängen ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2021)

Damit die Städter immer passend Kleingeld dabei haben weil der Automat nicht wechselt  😁


----------



## Black-Under (19. Januar 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Wenn's interessiert....auf WDR TV mal schauen, in der Lokalzeit gab's heute Abend einen Beitrag über eine Petition für einen legalen Trail rund um das 7G,innerhalb geht wohl nicht weil Naturschutzgebiet und so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ginge sehr wohl in einem Naturschutzgebiet. Wenn man wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (19. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mich nochmal auf Stand bringen in wie weit Parkgebühren mit der Problematik im 7Gb zusammen hängen ?


So ab Seite 90-91 hier im Thread: Critical Mass, Anreise, Parken  usw.


----------



## baconcookie (19. Januar 2021)

kann man im SG nicht auch app anbieter wie Parknow oder so nutzen? Münzautomaten sind ja noch direkt aus dem Mittelalter


----------



## dopero (19. Januar 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich die Mindestgebühr von 2€, aber nur 1€ wenn man einen Hund mit hat.


Das gilt nur für Hundeführer. Da meist der Hund eher den Besitzer führt, gilt da auch, Mindestgebühr 2€.
😉


----------



## Schn33fraese (19. Januar 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Münzautomaten sind ja noch direkt aus dem Mittelalter


Na dann passt das doch...


----------



## davez (19. Januar 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1190919Anhang anzeigen 1190920
> Hier sind die versprochenen Infos zum Parkautomaten.
> 
> Interessant finde ich die Mindestgebühr von 2€, aber nur 1€ wenn man einen Hund mit hat.
> ...


Ich vermisse eine Option: EUR 50 für Mountainbiker - alle Trails inklusive


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ich vermisse eine Option: EUR 50 für Mountainbiker - alle Trails inklusive


Da fehlt 0, wir reisen ja ohne Auto an und verbrauchen da keinen Platz...


----------



## baconcookie (24. Januar 2021)

Sowas geht dann aufeinmal wieder 








						Bedenken ausgeräumt: Fitness-Trail auf dem Venusberg kommt
					

Die Kölner Bezirksregierung hat keine Bedenken gegen die landschaftsrechtliche Befreiung. Der Sportparcours auf dem Uniklinik-Gelände auf dem Venusberg wird für jeden zugänglich sein.




					ga.de


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Januar 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Sowas geht dann aufeinmal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paywall 😔


----------



## schocohu (25. Januar 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Sowas geht dann aufeinmal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht es dabei um das hier?








						Freizeitsport in Bonn: Venusberg soll einen Fitness-Parkour bekommen
					

Entlang der Uniklinik wollen die Initiatoren auf einer Strecke von 800 Metern verschiedene Sportgeräte aufstellen. Alle Sportler können das Angebot nutzen.




					ga.de


----------



## mig23 (26. Januar 2021)

GA Artikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> GA Artikel


Ich kenne die Stelle... Lustig ist das mitten auf den Forstweg platzierte Schild an dem munter die Träcker und Autospuren jetzt neben dem weg vorbeiführen... 



Da war rechts vorher kein Weg... 
Und ja das das dort zu Problemen führen wurde war mit seit Anfang der Corona Zeit klar... der Spot lag Jahre brach, auch wenn in dem Bericht anderes behauptet wurde! Da waren nach einem drum jahrelang Bäume drin. Im Frühjahr sind dann wohl einige Väter dort mit Kettensägen aufgeschlagen. Auch wurde dort dann zusätzlich teilweiße massiv gebuddelt und gebaut... Hab schon ganz zu Anfang einige der dort aktiven gewarnt das das nicht gut gehen wird... Wurde. in den Wind geschlagen mit den aktuellen Folgen... 
Ein paar km weiter Luftlinie gibt es einen weiteren Spot an dem massiv gebaut wird, richtiggehend ne Dirtstrecke auch da habe ich schon Gespräche geführt, in dem Fall ist es wohl dem Grundeigentümer bekannt und er hat einige Regeln aufgestellt... dennoch werden die Sprünge langsam in Größenordnungen gebaut, das es nicht mehr lange gut gehen kann... Gab schon stürze mit beidseitiger Handgelenksfraktur...


----------



## Schn33fraese (26. Januar 2021)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier... 

Das mit dem bauen wird nicht aufhören, solange die Gemeinden/Behörden/Verbände kein Entgegenkommen zeigen. 
Dass man da auch den Schuss nicht hört  Die glauben wirklich, das die Verbieteritis hilft.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...
> 
> Das mit dem bauen wird nicht aufhören, solange die Gemeinden/Behörden/Verbände kein Entgegenkommen zeigen.
> Dass man da auch den Schuss nicht hört  Die glauben wirklich, das die Verbieteritis hilft.


Natürlich wird weiter gebaut, ob es aber so massiv sein muss wie an dem Spot der zurzeit noch geduldet wird.... 
Und da sind wir in der Spirale... 
Die Behörden sagen wenn das buddeln nicht aufhört genehmigen wir erst Recht nix...


----------



## sibu (1. Februar 2021)

Heute konnte ich den vorest letzte Akt der Globalisierung der Waldwirtschaft beobachten:
Im Frühjahr hat ein Allgäuer Unternehmen die Bäume gefällt, letzte Woche ein lokales Unternehmen die Stämme zum nächsten Verladeplatz transportiert. Dort wurden sie auf einen belgischen Laster umgeladen, der sie nach Zeebrügge bringt. Mit einem Schiff geht es nach China, wo dringend Bauholz gebraucht wird. Die Rodungsfläche hat der Regen teilweise abgetragen und das Erdreich geht über den Rhein nach Holland. Damit der Wald bleibt, hat heute ein slowakisches Unternehmen neue Bäume gesetzt.


----------



## davez (1. Februar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich den vorest letzte Akt der Globalisierung der Waldwirtschaft beobachten:
> Im Frühjahr hat ein Allgäuer Unternehmen die Bäume gefällt, letzte Woche ein lokales Unternehmen die Stämme zum nächsten Verladeplatz transportiert. Dort wurden sie auf einen belgischen Laster umgeladen, der sie nach Zeebrügge bringt. Mit einem Schiff geht es nach China, wo dringend Bauholz gebraucht wird. Die Rodungsfläche hat der Regen teilweise abgetragen und das Erdreich geht über den Rhein nach Holland. Damit der Wald bleibt, hat heute ein slowakisches Unternehmen neue Bäume gesetzt.


Diese Heuchler vom VVS gehen mir echt so auf die Nerven. Der Wald wird als Nutzwald betrieben und gleichzeitig tragen sie den Naturschutz wie eine Monstranz vor sich her, um MTB aus dem Wald zu vertreiben.
@sibu Kannst Du nicht zu den von Dir genannten Punkten einen Leserbrief an den GA schicken?


----------



## Splash (1. Februar 2021)

Spannend wäre in dem Zusammenhang, welche Art neuer Bäume von dem slowakischen Unternehmen gesetzt werden.

An sich bin ich generell ja happy, wenn gerodete Flächen wieder aufgeforstet werden. Die Abholzung der kaputten Bäume halte ich ja nicht für sinnfrei - bei einigen Flächen habe ich allerdings die Befürchtung, dass diese in Bauland umgewandelt werden. Von einem Waldeigentümer (glaubwürdig) hatte ich die interessante Info bekommen, dass der 'Ertrag' nicht mal zur Wiederaufforstung reicht.


----------



## Geplagter (1. Februar 2021)

Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal angeschaut, wie viele Unterzeichner die Petition für den Flowtrail mittlerweile hat?
Ich bin ja einigermaßen erstaunt, dass da bisher nicht mal 3.000 Unterzeichner zusammengekommen sind. Irgendwie klaffen da meine Wahrnehmung von der Anzahl der MTB-Fahrenden im und um das 7GB und der Anzahl der Unterzeichner weit auseinander. Ich hätte gedacht, dass sich mehr Menschen für das Projekt erwärmen können. Woran liegt's, was glaubt ihr?


----------



## sibu (1. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Diese Heuchler vom VVS gehen mir echt so auf die Nerven. Der Wald wird als Nutzwald betrieben und gleichzeitig tragen sie den Naturschutz wie eine Monstranz vor sich her, um MTB aus dem Wald zu vertreiben.
> @sibu Kannst Du nicht zu den von Dir genannten Punkten einen Leserbrief an den GA schicken?


In dem Fall ist der VVS nicht der Waldbesitzer. Die Abholzung und der Transport nach China war dem GA schon mehrere Artikel wert.


----------



## sibu (1. Februar 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Spannend wäre in dem Zusammenhang, welche Art neuer Bäume von dem slowakischen Unternehmen gesetzt werden.


Auf den Flächen in der Nähe des Laagshofs (südlich Ittenbach) hat der VVS in einer publikumswirksamen Aktion ökologisch wertvolle Bäume wie Wildkirsche und Eberesche und natürlich Buchen setzen lassen. Südlich der Landesgrenze und gerade so außerhalb des Siebengebirges sind auf einigen Flächen Nadelbäume gesetzt worden.


Splash schrieb:


> bei einigen Flächen habe ich allerdings die Befürchtung, dass diese in Bauland umgewandelt werden.


Da hoffe ich, dass die Gemeinden nicht einfach so über Bauland im Naturschutzgebiet entscheiden dürfen ...


Splash schrieb:


> Von einem Waldeigentümer (glaubwürdig) hatte ich die interessante Info bekommen, dass der 'Ertrag' nicht mal zur Wiederaufforstung reicht.


Viel Geld hat das Käferholz nicht gebracht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal angeschaut, wie viele Unterzeichner die Petition für den Flowtrail mittlerweile hat?
> Ich bin ja einigermaßen erstaunt, dass da bisher nicht mal 3.000 Unterzeichner zusammengekommen sind. Irgendwie klaffen da meine Wahrnehmung von der Anzahl der MTB-Fahrenden im und um das 7GB und der Anzahl der Unterzeichner weit auseinander. Ich hätte gedacht, dass sich mehr Menschen für das Projekt erwärmen können. Woran liegt's, was glaubt ihr?



a) das nicht jeder Biker erreicht wird
b) das nicht jeder einen Flowtrail braucht
c) subjektive Wahrnehmung und Realität klaffen auseinander


----------



## Geplagter (1. Februar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> a) das nicht jeder Biker erreicht wird


Gut möglich, aber es hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun, dass es sich bei Mountainbikern halt in der Regel um Leute handelt, sie sich nicht unbedingt einer Gruppe oder einem Verein anschließen. Das zeigt mir, dass Vereine - nicht zuletzt wenn es darum geht an der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung des MTB-Sports zu arbeiten - sehr wohl auch für Hobby-MTBler einen Sinn haben.


schraeg schrieb:


> b) das nicht jeder einen Flowtrail braucht


Ich brauche den Flowtrail definitiv auch nicht, um persönlich glücklich zu werden.  Eine höhere Anzahl Unterzeichner würde aber dennoch klar machen, dass es viele Leute mit ähnlich gearteten Interessen gibt. Insofern war die Stoßrichtung der Petition, die sich ausschließlich auf einen Flowtrail und nicht auch auf die Bedürfnisse "normaler" Tourenbiker bezog, vielleicht nicht ganz so klug.


schraeg schrieb:


> c) subjektive Wahrnehmung und Realität klaffen auseinander


Das mag durchaus zutreffen, dennoch glaube ich, dass es im Großraum mehr als 3.000 Menschen mit einem MTB gibt, welche von der Situation im 7GB betroffen sind.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich brauche den Flowtrail definitiv auch nicht, um persönlich glücklich zu werden.  Eine höhere Anzahl Unterzeichner würde aber dennoch klar machen, dass es viele Leute mit ähnlich gearteten Interessen gibt. Insofern war die Stoßrichtung der Petition, die sich ausschließlich auf einen Flowtrail und nicht auch auf die Bedürfnisse "normaler" Tourenbiker bezog, vielleicht nicht ganz so klug.


Ich denke genau das ist der Punkt, das viele die eigentlich Touren fahren wollen nicht unterzeichnen, weil sie befürchten das es dann heißt ihr habt ja jetzt eine Strecke! Also runter von den wegen...


----------



## Splash (1. Februar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Auf den Flächen in der Nähe des Laagshofs (südlich Ittenbach) hat der VVS in einer publikumswirksamen Aktion ökologisch wertvolle Bäume wie Wildkirsche und Eberesche und natürlich Buchen setzen lassen. Südlich der Landesgrenze und gerade so außerhalb des Siebengebirges sind auf einigen Flächen Nadelbäume gesetzt worden.


Ich denke mal, dass hier unterschieden wird zwischen Naturschutzgebiet und den Flächen drumherum. Gelernt hat man demnach nicht wirklich ...



sibu schrieb:


> Da hoffe ich, dass die Gemeinden nicht einfach so über Bauland im Naturschutzgebiet entscheiden dürfen ...


Mir geht es gerade um die Flächen drumherum. Hier oben (um Aegidienberg) läuft noch sehr viel an Kahlschlag - die Flächen wären ggf auch als Bauland begehrt. Auch wenn letzteres knapp ist, wäre ich ein Freund davon, Wald als grüne Lunge zu bewahren, bzw wieder aufzuforsten...



Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich brauche den Flowtrail definitiv auch nicht, um persönlich glücklich zu werden.  Eine höhere Anzahl Unterzeichner würde aber dennoch klar machen, dass es viele Leute mit ähnlich gearteten Interessen gibt.


Geht mir ähnlich und je nach Auffassung oder weiterer damit verbundener Beschränkungen als Bedingung/Erwartungshaltung habe ich auch eine gewisse Skepsis. Unterzeichnet habe ich dennoch. Ich halte es für wichtig, dass wir zeigen, dass wir Viele sind und nicht ein paar wenige 'Versprengte' ...


----------



## sibu (1. Februar 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Mir geht es gerade um die Flächen drumherum. Hier oben (um Aegidienberg) läuft noch sehr viel an Kahlschlag - die Flächen wären ggf auch als Bauland begehrt. Auch wenn letzteres knapp ist, wäre ich ein Freund davon, Wald als grüne Lunge zu bewahren, bzw wieder aufzuforsten...


In Aegidienberg ist die Grenze des Naturschutzgebietes Siebengebirge am Waldrand oberhalb des Logebachtals, teilweise gehören schon einige Felder davor dazu. Da wird man nicht einfach ein Baugebiet ausweisen können. Anders sieht es im Aegidienberger Gemeindewald, am Ortsrand von Orscheid und Wülscheid und am Dachsberg aus. Das Gewerbegebiet an der A3 ist das unrühmliche Beispiel. Die Auflage, das vorher nur durch die A3 geteilte Gebiet mit einem Wildkorridor inklusive Unterführungen unter A3 und ICE-Trasse zu verbinden, wirkt wie ein zu klein geratenes Feigenblatt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Gut möglich, aber es hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun, dass es sich bei Mountainbikern halt in der Regel um Leute handelt, sie sich nicht unbedingt einer Gruppe oder einem Verein anschließen. Das zeigt mir, dass Vereine - nicht zuletzt wenn es darum geht an der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung des MTB-Sports zu arbeiten - sehr wohl auch für Hobby-MTBler einen Sinn haben.



Es gibt Radsportvereine die sind eigenen MTB Unterabteilungen sogar skeptisch gegenüber.
MTB gilte halt immer noch als wilder knochenbrecher Sport, da will kaum einer auch nur ein Mü Risiko gehen. Es gibt zwar mittlerweile einige gute Beispiele aber das gro orientiert sich im Verein dann doch eher am rennradsport. Hinter der belgischen Grenze z.B. gibt es in fast jedem Ort ein MTB Verein, ähnlich hier dem Fussball. Diese sind auch eher XC orientiert was aber nicht heisst das die dort zimperlich sind Wer schonmal nen Marathon in Belgien gefahren ist schnallt ab was die Kameraden da mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze alles runterkacheln. Das ist da Volkssport, sind wir noch weit von entfernt da hier immer noch König Fussball regiert.



Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich brauche den Flowtrail definitiv auch nicht, um persönlich glücklich zu werden. Eine höhere Anzahl Unterzeichner würde aber dennoch klar machen, dass es viele Leute mit ähnlich gearteten Interessen gibt. Insofern war die Stoßrichtung der Petition, die sich ausschließlich auf einen Flowtrail und nicht auch auf die Bedürfnisse "normaler" Tourenbiker bezog, vielleicht nicht ganz so klug.



Ich brauch den auch nicht und ich bin auch nicht sicher ob das nach hinten los gehen kann. In unserer Region gibt es z.B. schon ganz klare verweise auf z.B. Freifahrt Eifel. Der Nationalpark Eifel weist auf  seiner Website ganz klar darauf das man Muntainbiker lieber nicht im NP sehen will sondern dafür gibts ja diese (unattraktive) Strecken. Aber die Probleme fangen meist oft mit der buddelei an. Ein Teufelskreis, wer nicht buddelt zeigt keinen Bedarf an. Dann wirds so extrem das es zu verboten kommt ... Spiel fängt von vorne an.



Geplagter schrieb:


> Das mag durchaus zutreffen, dennoch glaube ich, dass es im Großraum mehr als 3.000 Menschen mit einem MTB gibt, welche von der Situation im 7GB betroffen sind.



Glaub ich auch nicht, normal müsst Bonn schon ne beachtliche Zahl an MTBlern aufweisen. Wenn ich bedenke was hier in dem Eifelkaff schon fährt. Wird wohl eher vielen Wumpe sein. Dieser Egoismus bis zur eigenen Nasenspitze zu gucken ist ja ne weitverbreitete Kompetenz heutzutage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (1. Februar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> a) das nicht jeder Biker erreicht wird
> b) das nicht jeder einen Flowtrail braucht
> c) subjektive Wahrnehmung und Realität klaffen auseinander


d) 3/4 der Mountainbiker die dort unterwegs sind mit dem Begriff Flowtrail nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Schn33fraese (2. Februar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ein Teufelskreis, wer nicht buddelt zeigt keinen Bedarf an. Dann wirds so extrem das es zu verboten kommt ... Spiel fängt von vorne an.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Trotzdem deprimierend, wie wenig Interesse es zu geben scheint. Ich frage mich, ob das alles auch entsprechend in der Öffentlichkeit kommuniziert wird. Ein Artikel im gedruckte GA, dann ist es wenig überraschend, dass nichts zusammen kommt. Immerhin hat meine Frau das auch mal unabhängig von mir gefunden, die hat aber was anderes im Zusammenhang mit Fahrrad recherchiert. Aber meine normal bis wenig in den sozialen Medien aktiven Rad-Kollegen, haben das alle erst über mich mitbekommen.


----------



## Geplagter (2. Februar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber die Probleme fangen meist oft mit der buddelei an. Ein Teufelskreis, wer nicht buddelt zeigt keinen Bedarf an. Dann wirds so extrem das es zu verboten kommt ... Spiel fängt von vorne an.


Sehe ich ganz genau so. Als vor einiger Zeit überall die Buddelei losging, rückte das Thema z.B. beim GA und WDR deutlich stärker in den Fokus und ist seither in der Berichterstattung klar negativ belegt. 
Und eine Lösung für alle, bzw. wahrscheinlich für die meisten Biker im 7GB ist ein "Flowtrail" ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Schn33fraese (2. Februar 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Und eine Lösung für alle, bzw. wahrscheinlich für die meisten Biker im 7GB ist ein "Flowtrail" ganz sicher nicht.


Mag sein, aber die eigentliche Lösung, ein ganzes Wegenetz freizugeben, wird wohl eher nicht kommen in absehbarer Zeit. Daher wäre es sicher sinnvoll, die Allgemeinheit mit einem Angebot, dass sich durchaus auch an Kinder, Jugendliche und Jedermann richtet, an mehr Moutainbiker zu gewöhnen. Wenn da auch Kinder sind, wird sowas auch immer ganz anders wahrgenommen. Das wäre also auch was für unser gebeuteltes Image.

Zur Medienpäsenz: Für jeden unausgewogenen, negativ gefärbten Bericht, müssten fünf sachliche Gegendarstellungen kommen, gerne auch mit Selbstkritik, das gehört dann auch dazu.

Um den Buddlern auch noch etwas den Rücken zu kratzen: Ich habe es schon mal gesagt, auf Seiten der Offiziellen zu glauben, mit Verboten und ohne Alternativen etwas erreichen zu können, ist nicht zielführend. Den Teufelskreis durchbrechen müss(t)en letztlich diejenigen, die legale Möglichkeiten anbieten könn(t)en.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wenn da auch Kinder sind, wird sowas auch immer ganz anders wahrgenommen.





mig23 schrieb:


> GA Artikel


Bei dem Artikel geht es um einen hauptsächlich von Kids genutzten Spot... Im Gegenzug zu der Schließung von dem Spot hat die Stadt Brühl einen im Einzugsgebiet liegenden, zugegeben schlecht gemachten offiziellen! Dirtpark ebenfalls dem Erdboden gleich gemacht! 
Mann will keine Lösung!


----------



## Schn33fraese (2. Februar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mann will keine Lösung!


Persönlich habe ich den Eindruck auch muss ich zugeben. Mir ging es aber um ein offiziell genemigtes Areal, wie z.B. ein gut gemachter Flowtrail, nicht eine halblebige Schrottlösung die Geld kostet aber das Problem nicht löst. Wenn das mit Zertifikat und Bürgermeister/Landrat bei der Einweihung da steht, ändert sich schon was in der Wahrnehmung, wenn da auch Kids ihren Spaß haben. Ich schließe da bewußt die Gruppe U10 mit ein, die sind noch niedlich.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Persönlich habe ich den Eindruck auch muss ich zugeben. Mir ging es aber um ein offiziell genemigtes Areal, wie z.B. ein gut gemachter Flowtrail, nicht eine halblebige Schrottlösung die Geld kostet aber das Problem nicht löst. Wenn das mit Zertifikat und Bürgermeister/Landrat bei der Einweihung da steht, ändert sich schon was in der Wahrnehmung, wenn da auch Kids ihren Spaß haben. Ich schließe da bewußt die Gruppe U10 mit ein, die sind noch niedlich.


Also so meine Kids....
Die hätten Spass dann... Wäre aber auch immer mit Anfahrt mit dem Auto verbunden... 
In der Wahrnehmung ändert sich dann auch was... Ihr habt doch jetzt nen Trail ....


----------



## mw.dd (2. Februar 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wenn das mit Zertifikat


Ernsthaft? Wozu?


----------



## Schn33fraese (2. Februar 2021)

Nicht ernsthaft...


----------



## Schn33fraese (2. Februar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> In der Wahrnehmung ändert sich dann auch was... Ihr habt doch jetzt nen Trail


Zugegeben, es wirkt ja vielerorts schon so wie du sagst, dass es nicht gewollt ist und das die Gefahr besteht, dass es mit Eröffnung heißt, jetzt habt ihr ja euer Gelände, bleibt vom Rest weg. Gut, im 7GB ist der Wegeplan eh so verkorkst, das ist ja fast keine Drohung mehr. 

Um den gordischen Knoten zu lösen, braucht es vielleicht ein Projekt wie einen Flowtrail. Es scheint ja wohl so, dass wir proaktiv zeigen müssen, dass wir eben nicht die Bösen sind. Wenn eine Verwaltung merkt, das auf der anderen Seite ein verlässlicher Partner ist, kann das nur hilfreich sein. Ausserdem würden so Kontakte entstehen, vielleicht sogar an der einen oder anderen Stelle Ressentiments fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (2. Februar 2021)

Eine angelegte Strecke würde wenn sie nicht schlecht erreichbar ist, halt vermutlich den Großteil des buddelns unterbinden, v. A. Wenn die buddler dann an der weiteren Streckengestaltung mitwirken können. 
Illegal befahrene Wege ist wieder ein anderes Thema als buddeln


----------



## Geplagter (3. Februar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mann will keine Lösung!


Das sagst du, weil du die Hintergründe kennst, oder ist es eine Vermutung auf Basis der Tatsache, das bestimmte inoffizielle Spots geschlossen wurden?
Ich verstehe jegliche Emotionalität in dieser Sache, aber letzten Endes sind es die Fakten die zählen.


----------



## Geplagter (3. Februar 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Es scheint ja wohl so, dass wir proaktiv zeigen müssen, dass wir eben nicht die Bösen sind.


Die Frage ist, wie Verwaltung und Entscheider "die Bösen" definieren. Wir als MTBler sehen uns sicher nicht als die solchen. Wenn man dagegen sieht, wie manche MTBler in der Natur auftreten, kann man einen anderen Eindruck gewinnen. Das ist zwar nicht die Mehrheit, aber die negativen Erlebnisse bleiben halt hängen und illegaler Trailbau ist nun einmal illegal. Zumindest für die Verwaltung, welche aktuelle Vorschriften und Gesetze respektieren muss.


Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wenn eine Verwaltung merkt, das auf der anderen Seite ein verlässlicher Partner ist, kann das nur hilfreich sein. Ausserdem würden so Kontakte entstehen, vielleicht sogar an der einen oder anderen Stelle Ressentiments fallen.


Das mit dem zuverlässigen Partner ist ein wichtiger Punkt und die MTBler müssen lernen, dass sie sich zusammenschließen und organisieren müssen. Nur so haben sie eine Stimme.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Februar 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das sagst du, weil du die Hintergründe kennst, oder ist es eine Vermutung auf Basis der Tatsache, das bestimmte inoffizielle Spots geschlossen wurden?
> Ich verstehe jegliche Emotionalität in dieser Sache, aber letzten Endes sind es die Fakten die zählen.


Wenn man eine Lösung anstreben Würde, dann hätte man die schon! Das Thema besteht ja nicht erst seit gestern! Gespräche verlaufen immer im Sande. Bzw Gesprächsangebote werden ignoriert. Lösungen in Aussicht gestellt dann aber nicht verfolgt... U.s.w. als Vorschlag für die Venusberg Nutzer das Gelände von Sturmvogel EV. Als Ersatz aufzuführen ist lächerlich... Die wenigsten die am Venusberg z.b. gefahren sind könne damit etwas anfangen... 
Weiterer Punkt Wegeplan. Deswegen wurde wegen der Ablehnung der Bevölkerung unter anderem der NP nicht verwirklicht, 3 oder  Jahre nach der Befragung, quasi mit dem Zeitpunkt das man an die Befragung nicht mehr gebunden war, wurde eben dieser genau so durchgesetzt!


----------



## Splash (3. Februar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Weiterer Punkt Wegeplan. Deswegen wurde wegen der Ablehnung der Bevölkerung unter anderem der NP nicht verwirklicht, 3 oder Jahre nach der Befragung, quasi mit dem Zeitpunkt das man an die Befragung nicht mehr gebunden war, wurde eben dieser genau so durchgesetzt!


Letztendlich ist das aktuelle Szenario für uns ein Nationalpark durch die Hintertür - der Wegeplan hat weitere Beschränkungen gebracht (ohne dass auch nur ein Bonbon dabei war) und statt Rangern hat man die beiden Ordnungsamtfiffis umher laufen, die fröhlich Tickets verteilen. 

Die Initiatoren des Bürgerbegehrens in Bad Honnef waren aber mitnichten Freunde von uns Mountainbikern - sie hatten durchaus andere (eigene) Interessen im Sinn. Ich war bei dem ein oder anderen Treffen dabei und erinnere mich an so eine grenzdebile Oma von den Freien Grünen, die keinen Hehl daraus machte, dass man kein Interesse habe, u.a. die 2m-Regel zu kippen. Als Bad Honnefer war eine Beteiligung für mich dennoch die einzige Möglichkeit, den Nationalpark zu verhindern und vielversprechender, als die Gespräche zum Wegenetz...


----------



## sibu (3. Februar 2021)

Der gerade frisch in den Ruhestand versetzte Förster des Reviers Kottenforst wirbt in der Lokalzeit für gegenseitige Rücksicht. Das Thema MTB wird am Rande gestreift.


----------



## sibu (5. Februar 2021)

Jetzt, wo die Wege wieder begehbar werden, zeigen sich die Erosionsschäden:







Und da war vorher kein MTB-Trail, dem man die Schuld für die Rinne in die Schuhe schieben könnte.


----------



## dopero (5. Februar 2021)

Das kann jeder behaupten. Ein Rad steht ja sogar noch da... ;-)


----------



## Schn33fraese (5. Februar 2021)

Allerdings. Da hat sich ja eine richtige Gravelrinne gebildet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (5. Februar 2021)

OT https://ga.de/region/siebengebirge/...ter-muss-die-gaststaette-raeumen_aid-56092037


----------



## talybont (6. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> OT https://ga.de/region/siebengebirge/...ter-muss-die-gaststaette-raeumen_aid-56092037


6500 € Pacht und Vorauszahlungen pro Monat? Und dann ekelt der VVS trinkfreudige Biker aus dem 7GB? Da passt was nicht zusammen. Mit Rotsocken alleine trägt sich so ein Laden nicht mehr!


----------



## davez (6. Februar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> 6500 € Pacht und Vorauszahlungen pro Monat? Und dann ekelt der VVS trinkfreudige Biker aus dem 7GB? Da passt was nicht zusammen. Mit Rotsocken alleine trägt sich so ein Laden nicht mehr!


Ich empfinde die Pacht sehr hoch, da es ein Saisongeschäft ist; das lässt sich eigentlich nur als Familienbetrieb betreiben


----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war der Pächter auch an der Bürgerinitiative in Bad Honnef seinerzeit beteiligt. Das könnte also schon länger brodeln ...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (6. Februar 2021)

....um aus dem 7G einen Nationalpark zu machen?


----------



## sibu (6. Februar 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> ....um aus dem 7G einen Nationalpark zu machen?


Die Initiative war gegen den Nationalpark ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Initiative war gegen den Nationalpark ...


Genau die ...


----------



## davez (9. Februar 2021)

Neues Radwegekonzept für Bad Honnef: Finanzieller Rückenwind für den Rheinradweg
					

Die Stadt Bad Honnef erhält vom Bund 1,332 Millionen für eine „Radwende“. Mit dem neuen Konzept will die Stadt mehr Menschen aufs Fahrrad bringen – nicht nur durch neue Radwege.




					ga.de
				




*„Unterwegs nach RAD Honnef“* 
Mit 1,332 Millionen Euro fördert das Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz und nukleare Sicherheit die Radmobilität in Bad Honnef unter dem Titel „Unterwegs nach RAD Honnef“. Ziel des Ministeriums ist es, investive regionale Modellprojekte mit Vorbildcharakter für eine klimafreundliche Mobilität zu stärken.
*■* *Rheinradweg:* Der größte Teil der Förderung fließt in die Verbreiterung und Sanierung des Rheinradwegs zwischen „Am Steinchen“ und der Grenze zu Königswinter. Dieser Abschnitt ist sowohl Teil des Eurovelo-15-Radweges als auch die Hauptverbindung von Bad Honnef nach Bonn.
*■* *Kreuzungen:* Um den Radverkehr in der Stadt geht es unter anderem mit der Umgestaltung zweier „mustergültiger Kreuzungen“ (Hauptstraße/Wilhelmstraße/Am Spitzenbach und Menzenberger Straße/Linzer Straße). Die dort gewonnenen Erfahrungen sollen in den künftigen Straßenbau einfließen.
■ *Wegweiser:* Für die Wegweisung des neuen Alltagsradwegenetzes sind Mittel bewilligt worden.
■ *Fahrradgeschwindigkeit:* Langgezogene Bodenwellen und höhere Signalpfosten sollen Umlaufsperren und Poller ersetzen und so eine innovative und fahrradfreundlichere Steuerung der Fahrtgeschwindigkeit sicherstellen.
*■* *Bergmarken:* Um die Radwegebeziehung zwischen dem Bad Honnefer Tal und Aegidienberg geht es bei den „Bergmarken“; hierzu ist ein Ideenwettbewerb mit Mitteln der ersten Förderung geplant. Inhaltlich geht es darum, das Mucherwiesental trotz Steigungen als alternative Strecke zur Schmelztalstraße zu etablieren.


----------



## sibu (9. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Neues Radwegekonzept für Bad Honnef: Finanzieller Rückenwind für den Rheinradweg
> 
> 
> Die Stadt Bad Honnef erhält vom Bund 1,332 Millionen für eine „Radwende“. Mit dem neuen Konzept will die Stadt mehr Menschen aufs Fahrrad bringen – nicht nur durch neue Radwege.
> ...


Es kommt Bewegung auf  Wobei die Verbindung von Honnef-Tal mit Aegidienberg auch ein Schlaglicht auf den Wegeplan wirft. Wie nicht vielen bekannt sein dürfte, trennt die beiden Ortsteile nicht nur das Siebengebirge, sondern auch der Logebach. Es gibt nur eine Stelle, an der man den mit dem Rad überqueren kann: Unterhalb der Servatiuskapelle an der Schmelztalstraße. Vielleicht finden sich hier ja bei der Stadt Mitstreiter, die zumindest die Wirtschaftswege öffnen.


----------



## talybont (10. Februar 2021)

Mucherwiesental ist klar erste Wahl, wenn man nicht mit dem RR unterwegs ist. Das mit dem Logebach ist insofern ein Problem, dass ab hier sinnvollerweise wieder nur die Strasse für einen "Radweg" bleibt.
Statt zwischen Himmerich und Broderkonsberg zum Servatius zu fahren, würde ich an der Mäcki Hütte geradeaus und die nächste links zum Stellweg hoch. Dann quert man das Logebachtal weiter oben (Herchenrother Strasse) und ist recht flott in Himberg.
Generell ist die Auffahrt aber nix für Gelegenheitsradler ohne Motor (240-260 hm je nach Route)!


----------



## Splash (10. Februar 2021)

Agree! Die Challenge ist in der Tat von Servatius weiter hoch zu kommen. Bis zum Parkplatz Servatius bevorzuge ich den Aufstieg (via Himmerich) gegenüber der Variante an der Mäckihütte rechts hoch zum Stellweg zu fahren. Mit dem MTB gibt (oder gab, seit den Forstarbeiten bin ich da auch nicht mehr lang) gab es einen Weg über den Logebach, wenn man am Parkplatz ein Stück den Wald hoch ist. Im Sinne einer wirklich Fahrradfreundlichen Strecke müsste man aber einen Radweg zumindest zwischen dem Parkplatz Servatius und Himberg, idealerweise dem Himberger Kreisel schaffen.


----------



## davez (10. Februar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Mucherwiesental ist klar erste Wahl, wenn man nicht mit dem RR unterwegs ist. Das mit dem Logebach ist insofern ein Problem, dass ab hier sinnvollerweise wieder nur die Strasse für einen "Radweg" bleibt.
> Statt zwischen Himmerich und Broderkonsberg zum Servatius zu fahren, würde ich an der Mäcki Hütte geradeaus und die nächste links zum Stellweg hoch. Dann quert man das Logebachtal weiter oben (Herchenrother Strasse) und ist recht flott in Himberg.
> Generell ist die Auffahrt aber nix für Gelegenheitsradler ohne Motor (240-260 hm je nach Route)!


Mucherwiesental war ich im letzten Sommer regelmäßig. Beim bergab Fahren gibt es regelmäßig schimpfende Spaziergänger. Selbst wenn man deutlich runter bremst, fühlen sich 15- 20 km/h für die Fußgänger schnell an. Das grundsätzliche Problem lässt sich nicht lösen. Die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede führen zu Beschwerden, egal wie rücksichtsvoll man als Radfahrer unterwegs ist. Gleiches gilt für die Fahrradklingel. Ich wurde schon fürs Klingeln und auch Nichtklingeln beschimpft. Da kann man es auch nicht allen Recht machen. 
Aufklärung auf allen Seiten, Rücksichtnahmen und immer wieder Verständnis fordern ("auch Radfahrer dürfen im Wald fahren") sind wahrscheinlich der einzige Weg.


----------



## talybont (10. Februar 2021)

Tatsächlich bin ich das Mucherwiesental noch nie runter, nur hoch (runter eher Auge Gottes - Zickelburg - Selhof). Das die Wandere maulen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber immer noch besser, als auf der Schmelztalrennstrecke ungesenst zu werden. Schmeztal nur mit dem Rennrad!


----------



## talybont (10. Februar 2021)

Wie sieht es derzeit zwischen Servatius und Siefenhovener Strasse aus? Das wäre noch eine Alternative Post-Servatius (wenn die Gäule nicht alles zertreten würden).


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Wie sieht es derzeit zwischen Servatius und Siefenhovener Strasse aus? Das wäre noch eine Alternative Post-Servatius (wenn die Gäule nicht alles zertreten würden).


Der "Britanniaweg" ist im Wegeplan, aber unten sehr steil und zertreten bzw. stark ausgewaschen.


----------



## davez (10. Februar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Tatsächlich bin ich das Mucherwiesental noch nie runter, nur hoch (runter eher Auge Gottes - Zickelburg - Selhof). Das die Wandere maulen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber immer noch besser, als auf der Schmelztalrennstrecke ungesenst zu werden. Schmeztal nur mit dem Rennrad!


Schmelztal ist absolut lebensgefährlich. Ich bin häufiger Teile davon gefahren und hatte fast jedes Mal gefährliche Situationen mit Autos. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen werden komplett missachtet. Selbst bergab bei Tempo 60 - 70 haben mich Autos kurz vor oder in Kurven überholt und dann abgedrängt. Die Straße ist für Radfahrer der Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Februar 2021)

Ich senke da immer die Dropper ein bisschen ab wegen optimisiertem Schwerpunkt. 🤣


----------



## Splash (10. Februar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Wie sieht es derzeit zwischen Servatius und Siefenhovener Strasse aus? Das wäre noch eine Alternative Post-Servatius (wenn die Gäule nicht alles zertreten würden).


Mhh ... da würde ich ab Servatius in der Tat eher erst Richtung Stellweg hoch und dann die Querung zum Ginsterbergweg nehmen. Wenn es Radlerfreundlich (auch für Pendler) werden soll, wird es nicht ohne neuen Radweg zwischen Servatius und einem Punkt in Himberg gehen.


----------



## Splash (10. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Schmelztal ist absolut lebensgefährlich. Ich bin häufiger Teile davon gefahren und hatte fast jedes Mal gefährliche Situationen mit Autos.


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Schmelztal bisher nur (mit dem Renner) hochgefahren bin, das aber eigentlich nicht ungerne - ich meide dann allerdings die Rush-Hour und bin heilfroh, einen Varia hinten dran zu haben ...


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2021)

Ich fahre es selten zur Arbeit (hoch), obwohl das morgens noch die weniger stark befahrene Richtung ist. Runter geht besser, weil man da schneller ist. Die kritischste Stelle ist der Blitzer, wenn die Überholer abbrechen. 

Für die Critical Mass im Schmelztal braucht man nur drei Räder: Die hinteren beiden notieren die Kennzeichen der Autos, die zu dicht überholen oder über den durchgezogenen Strich fahren. Das ganze zur richtigen Zeit dreimal hoch und wieder runter und nach einer Woche ist man in den Nachrichten.


----------



## Splash (10. Februar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Für die Critical Mass im Schmelztal braucht man nur drei Räder: Die hinteren beiden notieren die Kennzeichen der Autos, die zu dicht überholen oder über den durchgezogenen Strich fahren. Das ganze zur richtigen Zeit dreimal hoch und wieder runter und nach einer Woche ist man in den Nachrichten


GoPro vorne dran und ab dafür - nach ner Woche wäre ich dann aber auch fit für den Mont Ventoux


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2021)

220 Höhenmeter auf 8 km. Mit acht Mal auf fünf Tage wäre rein rechnerisch der Mt. Everest bezwungen. Wenn es kompakter sein darf: Auf Höhe der Hochwassersperre im Schmelztal den Posbach hoch zur Löwenburg. Der ist im Wegeplan mit seinen durchschnittlich 10%.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Februar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> 220 Höhenmeter auf 8 km. Mit acht Mal auf fünf Tage wäre rein rechnerisch der Mt. Everest bezwungen. Wenn es kompakter sein darf: Auf Höhe der Hochwassersperre im Schmelztal den Posbach hoch zur Löwenburg. Der ist im Wegeplan mit seinen durchschnittlich 10%.


Everesting fährt man üblicher Weise am Stück...


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Everesting fährt man üblicher Weise am Stück...


Und meist auch in einem Zeitlimit. Da sind die 40x8 km=320 km auch schon eine Nummer. Und wegen der Zwischenabfahrt bei Servatius darf man noch nicht mal die ganze Strecke fahren, sondern muss spätestens dort wenden, damit man keinen Schwung aus dem Gefälle mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Splash (11. Februar 2021)

Zum Everesting taugt eher die Auffahrt zum Petersberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (11. Februar 2021)

Drachenfels war auch schon mal dabei.


----------



## talybont (12. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Schmelztal ist absolut lebensgefährlich. Ich bin häufiger Teile davon gefahren und hatte fast jedes Mal gefährliche Situationen mit Autos. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen werden komplett missachtet. Selbst bergab bei Tempo 60 - 70 haben mich Autos kurz vor oder in Kurven überholt und dann abgedrängt. Die Straße ist für Radfahrer der Wahnsinn


Schlimmer ist eigentlich nur Margarethehöhe! Die bin ich in all den Jahren nur 1-2 rauf und runter!
Im Falle Schmelztal und RR: da habe ich immer gerne den Umweg über Bruchhausen in Kauf genommen (auf der Strecke Kretzhaus - Rottbitze ist zwar viel los, aber besser einsehbar für die Autokutscher).

Eine andere Alternative wäre in meinen Augen über Rheinbreitbach - Breite Heide - Auge Gottes zum Stellweg. Aber da hier der Großteil in RLP verläuft, wird sich da nix tun.


----------



## Splash (12. Februar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Eine andere Alternative wäre in meinen Augen über Rheinbreitbach - Breite Heide - Auge Gottes zum Stellweg. Aber da hier der Großteil in RLP verläuft, wird sich da nix tun.


Ist aber auch nicht pendlertauglich ...


----------



## sibu (12. Februar 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist eigentlich nur Margarethehöhe! Die bin ich in all den Jahren nur 1-2 rauf und runter!
> Im Falle Schmelztal und RR: da habe ich immer gerne den Umweg über Bruchhausen in Kauf genommen (auf der Strecke Kretzhaus - Rottbitze ist zwar viel los, aber besser einsehbar für die Autokutscher).


Da war während des Hochwasser viel los. Rottbitze - Kretzhaus ist letztens eine Radfahrerin durch zu dichtes und schnelles Überholen von der Fahrbahn abgedrängt worden. Passiert ist Gott sei Dank nichts.


talybont schrieb:


> Eine andere Alternative wäre in meinen Augen über Rheinbreitbach - Breite Heide - Auge Gottes zum Stellweg. Aber da hier der Großteil in RLP verläuft, wird sich da nix tun.


Der Weg ist nach den Holzfällarbeiten vom Auge Gottes über die Kreuzeiche bis zur Schweifelder Kreuzung neu geschottert, gesplittet und gewalzt (!) worden. Fährt sich im Moment sehr gut. Mal abwarten, wie er nach dem Tauwetter aussieht. Nur im unteren Teil kurz nach Verlassen der Westerwaldstraße (Breite Heide) sind noch Fäll- und Rückearbeiten mit entsprechenden Begleiterscheinungen.


----------



## talybont (12. Februar 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Da war während des Hochwasser viel los. Rottbitze - Kretzhaus ist letztens eine Radfahrerin durch zu dichtes und schnelles Überholen von der Fahrbahn abgedrängt worden. Passiert ist Gott sei Dank nichts.


Es läuft halt darauf hinaus, dass sowohl Standardrouten als auch Alternativen entweder aufgrund Steigungen und/oder zu viel Verkehr einfach unattraktiv sind.



sibu schrieb:


> Der Weg ist nach den Holzfällarbeiten vom Auge Gottes über die Kreuzeiche bis zur Schweifelder Kreuzung neu geschottert, gesplittet und gewalzt (!) worden. Fährt sich im Moment sehr gut. Mal abwarten, wie er nach dem Tauwetter aussieht. Nur im unteren Teil kurz nach Verlassen der Westerwaldstraße (Breite Heide) sind noch Fäll- und Rückearbeiten mit entsprechenden Begleiterscheinungen.


Das klingt doch schon mal gut. Aber das mit dem Tauwetter stimmt. Bei uns war vor dem Schnee eigentlich überall Land unter.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (12. Februar 2021)

Margaretenhöhe mit dem Renner ist echt die Hölle, ausser Sonntag um 4 vielleicht. Ein paar mal gemacht und bisher nicht mehr. Die restlichen Straßenabfahrten im 7gb fahre ich regelmäßig, den ein oder anderen Deppen gibts immer wieder aber wenn man sich drauf einstellt und entsprechend angepasst fährt immer erträglich (vor Kurven sehr sehr deutlich mittig fahren, immer mit 10-15kmh Reserve und keine ganz dünnen Reifen sind so meine must-haves, optimal keine Rushhour).


Mein persönliches Highlight ist allerdings die Pützchens Chaussee, im unteren Teil wo es eigentlich schon fast wieder flach ist bzw. bevor die A59 kreuzt - ich glaube Autofahrer sind da arg motiviert von diesem Radfahr"schutz"streifen, der halb so breit ist wie üblich (vll. 40cm inkl. Gullistreifen?).
Wie oft ich hier schon abgedrängt oder angebrüllt wurde obwohl ich selbst deutlich über Geschwindigkeitslimit (50 bzw 30) fuhr und vor mir ohnehin Autos waren. Am besten sind dann immer die, die in voller Fahrt komplett an einem ran fahren um übers Fenster zu brüllen man solle doch Radwege nutzen, gestern erst wieder passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (12. Februar 2021)

Mal zurück zum Thema: Gestern auf dem Heimweg war an einem Zugang zu einem Fußpfad eine größere Menge Holzäste abgeladen. Man wäre zwar drüber gekommen. Die Frage ist, ob hier Abfall der Rodungen un- oder absichtlich abgeladen wurde oder ob wieder Stöckchenleger unterwegs sind.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Februar 2021)

Levent schrieb:


> Wie oft ich hier schon abgedrängt oder angebrüllt wurde obwohl ich selbst deutlich über Geschwindigkeitslimit (50 bzw 30) fuhr und vor mir ohnehin Autos waren. Am besten sind dann immer die, die in voller Fahrt komplett an einem ran fahren um übers Fenster zu brüllen man solle doch Radwege nutzen, gestern erst wieder passiert.


Umgekehrte Fahrtrichtung leeren kinderhänger ohne Kind drann gehabt... Knapp überholt um mich dann an der nächsten Parklücke wenige Meter weiter zu einer vollbremsung zu zwingen mit der Folge eines zur Fahrbahnseite hin fliegendes Hinterrades.... Einsicht von dem jungen BMW Fahrer null...


----------



## Splash (14. Februar 2021)

Ein Datum, bei dem wir Radfahrer im Siebengebirge sicherlich besonders viel Aufmerksamkeit erfahren könnten, wäre der *4.9.2021*, wenn der *Siebengebirgstag des VVS* stattfindet. Verschiedene Vereine und Organisationen wurden als Aussteller angefragt (ich vermute der VVS wird wohl nicht die DIMB eingeladen haben?) ...

Weitere Informationen: https://www.vv-siebengebirge.de/veranstaltung/siebengebirgstag/

#siebengebirge #vvs #howdareyou 😅


----------



## AlfonsSocken (6. März 2021)

Moin, 
hat jemand den Artikel hier gelesen? Liegt leider hinter der Paywall








						Naturschutzgebiet in Beuel: Regionalforstamt geht gegen illegale Wege im Ennert vor
					

Die Stadt Bonn, das Regionalforstamt und die Biologische Station wollen Naturschutz und Freizeitverhalten im Ennert in Einklang bringen. Deshalb sperren sie illegale Wege, stellen Info-Schilder auf und sprechen Verwarnungen aus.




					ga.de


----------



## Schn33fraese (6. März 2021)

Leider nicht. Aber schon der Teaser gibt ja eine Idee, was mit Einklang gemeint ist...


----------



## sibu (6. März 2021)

Es gibt eine Presserklärung, auf der der Artikel im GA  basiert. Im GA-Artikel ist ein aktuelles Bild von drei Förstern, die einen Mountainbiker anhalten 





Im Text wird aber auch klar gesagt, dass die illegalen Wege auch von Fußgängern genutzt werden und es werden nicht erlaubte Wege demnächst wohl auch durch Barrieren versperrt. Am Rauchlochweg oberhalb von Oberkassel sind die Zuwege zum ehemaligen Märchensee Beispiele, wie massiv das teilweise passiert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2021)

Das ist kein Mountainbiker! 🕵🏻‍♂️


----------



## Trekki (7. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das ist kein Mountainbiker! 🕵🏻‍♂️


Ist der bei der Style-Kontrolle durchgefallen?


----------



## davez (7. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ist der bei der Style-Kontrolle durchgefallen?


Mofafahrer haben doch nix mit Radfahrern zu tun


----------



## baconcookie (7. März 2021)

Pads über der hose 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. März 2021)

Als ich das Bild mit den drei Försten sah....reflexartig Ideallinie Fluchtweg gescannt....


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ist der bei der Style-Kontrolle durchgefallen?


Machst du auf Verständnis -Papi für Pedelecer? 🤔
Ich brauche diese DIMB-Gerne-Gleichmacherei im Wald mal gar nicht. 🤐


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Machst du auf Verständnis -Papi für Pedelecer? 🤔
> Ich brauche diese DIMB-Gerne-Gleichmacherei im Wald mal gar nicht. 🤐


Das Pedelec habe ich erst erkannt, als es hier als Begründung kam.

Ich finde es schade, dass Du den Zugang zum Wald nicht für alle gleichberechtigt siehst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Pedelec habe ich erst erkannt, als es hier als Begründung kam.
> 
> Ich finde es schade, dass Du den Zugang zum Wald nicht für alle gleichberechtigt siehst.


Besonders häufig treffe ich an den Trails um Hennef (junge) Typen, die einem noch stolz erzählen, dass sie ihr Moped frisiert haben...die DIMB mag das tolerieren, ich finds scheizze!

„...Aber das düüürft ihr nicht, das ist doch nicht richtig“...die lachen einen über so etwas aus...


----------



## davez (8. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass Du den Zugang zum Wald nicht für alle gleichberechtigt siehst.


E-Bikes haben mit Fahrrädern wenig zu tun, da stimme ich @Trail Surfer zu. In den USA sind in vielen Nationalparks deshalb E-Bikes verboten, während Fahrräder erlaubt sind. Diese Unterscheidung macht sehr viel Sinn. Motorisiert vs. nicht motorisiert ist das entscheidende Merkmal; ansonsten müsstest Du jedes Motorrad im Wald erlauben. Denn der Unterschied kann ja wohl nicht zwischen elektrisch und Verbrenner liegen. Ein Auto bleibt ein Auto, egal ob elektrisch oder mit Verbrennungsmotor. Ein Fahrrad ist eben nur dann ein Fahrrad, wenn es keinen Motor hat.


----------



## baconcookie (8. März 2021)

Ich habe nichts gegen ebikes, es ist aber eben doch schon so, dass Sie sich halt doch anders verhalten als Fahrräder und eben nicht gleich sind.
Bei vermutlich den meisten Benutzern, sorgt das ebike für mehr "schäden" als wenn der Nutzer ein Fahrrad fahren würde.


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Machst du auf Verständnis -Papi für Pedelecer? 🤔
> Ich brauche diese DIMB-Gerne-Gleichmacherei im Wald mal gar nicht. 🤐


Welche Maus ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen???


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> Welche Maus ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen???


Les mal 3 über dir. So schauts hier leider aus, zumindest gehts mir so.


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen ebikes, es ist aber eben doch schon so, dass Sie sich halt doch anders verhalten als Fahrräder und eben nicht gleich sind.
> Bei vermutlich den meisten Benutzern, sorgt das ebike für mehr "schäden" als wenn der Nutzer ein Fahrrad fahren würde.


Ein Rennrad verhält sich auch anders als ein Trekkingrad. Aber was soll der Vergleich bzw. der Verungleich aussagen?

Zu den Schäden: hierzu habe ich andere Unterlagen. Kannst Du mir Deine Quellen nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (8. März 2021)

Ein Fahrer schafft mit einem biobike eine trail Runde, in der gleichen Zeit fährt der ebiker 2 Runden, wer nutzt mehr den Boden ab?


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Besonders häufig treffe ich an den Trails um Hennef (junge) Typen, die einem noch stolz erzählen, dass sie ihr Moped frisiert haben...die DIMB mag das tolerieren, ich finds scheizze!


In Hennef gibt es junge Typen, die in Mopef frisieren. OK.

Hier geht es aber um einen MTBler mit Pedelec, der im Ennert in eine Kontrolle gekommen ist. Bei der Kontrolle geht es aber nicht um ein frisiertes Pedelec sondern darübert, dass er dort herumgefahren ist. Evt. ist es ja Frisiert, so wie es die Hennefer Jugend mit den Mofas macht. Aber die bloße Spekulation hierüber lässt sicherlich etwas schmutz haften - die Argumentation kenne ich. Die finde ICH wiederum scheizze.

Wie die DIMB zu manipulierten Pedelecs steht, sollte hoffentlich klar sein. Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du hier der DIMB eine Aussage unterschieben möchstest.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Trekki, ich bitte dich hiermit um die Verlinkung eines offiziellen Statements der DIMB, zu frisierten Pedelecs.

Die Beobachtung und Wahrnehmung ist eben die, dass es in den Kreisen als „Kavaliersdelikt“ gilt und „man“ sich keine allzu großen Gedanken darum und darüber macht.


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Trekki, ich bitte dich hiermit um die Verlinkung eines offiziellen Statements der DIMB, zu frisierten Pedelecs.


Nein. Ich habe nicht der DIMB die Aussage "die DIMB mag das tolerieren" untergeschoben. Dies warst Du. Dann musst Du sie auch belegen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Wie bitte? Es gibt kein Statement seitens der DIMB? Sehr bedenklich!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ein Rennrad verhält sich auch anders als ein Trekkingrad. Aber was soll der Vergleich bzw. der Verungleich aussagen?
> 
> Zu den Schäden: hierzu habe ich andere Unterlagen. Kannst Du mir Deine Quellen nennen?


Es geht um die Typen auf em Mofa die ihre Technik nicht im Griff haben, und das sind da leider sehr viele... 80-90 % denen Ich begegne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Es gibt kein Statement seitens der DIMB? Sehr bedenklich!


Wenn Du der DIMB vorwerfen und unterstellen möchtest, dass frisierte EBikes oder Mofas toleriert werden, dann kannst du sicherlich eine Quelle hierzu nennen. Ansonsten verzapfst du hier einfach nur unqualifizierten Unsinn ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Wenn Du der DIMB vorwerfen und unterstellen möchtest, dass frisierte EBikes oder Mofas toleriert werden, dann kannst du sicherlich eine Quelle hierzu nennen. Ansonsten verzapfst du hier einfach nur unqualifizierten Unsinn ...


Ich frage nach einem Statement.
Gibt es das nicht, hält man sich raus - Punkt.


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2021)

@Trail Surfer : ich habe schon die mehrfache Aufforderung gelesen, die von Dir aufgestellte Behauptung zu wiederlegen. Aber leider funktioniert dies so nicht. Wenn DU etwas behauptest musst DU es auch selbst belegen.

So läuft dies prinzipiell, es ist völlig ohne Zusammenhang zu DIMB, Pedelecs, Siebengebirge.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Typen auf em Mofa die ihre Technik nicht im Griff haben, und das sind da leider sehr viele... 80-90 % denen Ich begegne...


Gegenfrage: wieviele der Biobiker haben ihre Technik nicht im Griff? Ohne die Zahl ist die 80-90 % Aussage wertlos.
Falls hier die Frage nach der Quelle von delphi1507s Behauptung kommt: die hat er genannt, es ist eigene Beobachtung.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

@Trekki und Gefolge: Macht ihr mal einfach weiter euer Ding, ich werde doch dem DIMB nicht nachweisen, dass er nichts gegen frisierte Pedelecs veröffentlicht hat.
Das Zeug, was man schnüffelt, um so albern zu argumentieren, will ich gar nicht kennen. Auweia!


----------



## mw.dd (8. März 2021)

@Trekki
Also ich kann mich an Äußerungen z.B. von Heiko hier in diesem Forum erinnern, in denen er sich klar gegen E-Bike-Tuning ausgesprochen hat.

Problem eher: es interessiert kaum jemanden, was die DIMB dazu meint. Das trifft übrigens auch auf die E-Bike-Diskussion zu. Insofern fände ich eine Position "der Gesetzgeber definiert, was ein Fahrrad ist" anstatt ein aktives Verteidigen der Gleichstellung von E-Bike und Fahrrad verständlicher.

Edith meint noch:
Die von Dir verlinkte Auftragsarbeit einer Trailbaufirma , die immer mal wieder irrtümlich als Studie bezeichnet wird, ist so hanebüchen dass ich mich an Deiner Stelle nicht darauf berufen würde.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wieviele der Biobiker haben ihre Technik nicht im Griff? Ohne die Zahl ist die 80-90 % Aussage wertlos.
> Falls hier die Frage nach der Quelle von delphi1507s Behauptung kommt: die hat er genannt, es ist eigene Beobachtung.



Schau dir einfach die Entwicklung der trails der letzten 10-15 Jahre an, und schau die den Anteil der e-bikes an..


----------



## Splash (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich frage nach einem Statement.
> Gibt es das nicht, hält man sich raus - Punkt.


Der Punkt ist der, dass du unqualifizierten Mist verbreitest, der in keiner Weise stimmt und den du auch nicht nachweisen kannst. Die DIMB positioniert sich auch nicht zu Zwangsprostitution und Menschenhandel - das heisst nicht, dass sie das gut heissen würde. Also troll nicht rum und kümmer dich lieber um Themen, bei denen Du zumindest einen Hauch von Schimmer mitbringst...

Ach: Ich brauch kein eBike ... mein Motor bin ich selbst!


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist der, dass du unqualifizierten Mist verbreitest, der in keiner Weise stimmt und den du auch nicht nachweisen kannst. Die DIMB positioniert sich auch nicht zu Zwangsprostitution und Menschenhandel - das heisst nicht, dass sie das gut heissen würde. Also troll nicht rum und kümmer dich lieber um Themen, bei denen Du zumindest einen Hauch von Schimmer mitbringst...


Ich kann mit deinem persönlich werdenden und wertenden Mist auch nichts anfangen.


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Trekki und Gefolge: Macht ihr mal einfach weiter euer Ding, ich werde doch dem DIMB nicht nachweisen, dass er nichts gegen frisierte Pedelecs veröffentlicht hat.
> Das Zeug, was man schnüffelt, um so albern zu argumentieren, will ich gar nicht kennen. Auweia!


Ich habe nichts argumentiert, habe Dich nicht einmal persönlich angegriffen. Ich habe hier den Eindruck 1A Beispiele für ad hominem zu bekommen.
Mein "Gefolge" scheint hier aber recht überschaubar zu sein. Zumindest wenn ich dies in den Likes der Beiträge aus dieser Seite nachzähle (21.06h: 1). Du bist da etwas besser dabei (3 likes).



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich kann mit deinem persönlich werdenden und wertenden Mist auch nichts anfangen.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Das persönlich-werden ist nicht nützlich. Auch nicht, wenn es von Dir kommt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Ja, toll, das Bullshit-Bingo können wir bis in die Unendlichkeit weiterspielen. 😂👍🏻

Scheinbar fehlt beiden Seiten das Verständnis für die andere. 

👋🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (8. März 2021)

Meine Meinung ist, dass die meisten E Biker ohne E Bike es erst gar nicht in den Wald schaffen würden. Dann wäre dieses Bild vom GA erst gar nicht entstanden. 
Hätte aber auch ein Bio Biker sein können.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Fakt ist doch: Der DIMB ist für eine Gleichstellung vom Fahrrädern und Pedelecs im Wald.
Einschub: Zum frisieren dieser Maschinen ist mir kein öffentliches Statement seitens des DIMB bekannt, möchte deshalb hier gerne @ciao heiko markieren, der Auskunft geben kann?! Die örtlichen DIMB-Zuständigen lenken hier leider m.E. nur ab.
Nachschub: Ja, ich bin gegen eine solche Gleichstellung und das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich nach einigen Jahren der Mitgliedschaft nicht mehr Mitglied bin.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nachschub: Ja, ich bin gegen eine solche Gleichstellung und das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich nach einigen Jahren der Mitgliedschaft nicht mehr Mitglied bin.


Den Fehler hat aber der Gesetzgeber gemacht nicht die DIMB! Problem ist selbst wenn der Gesetzgeber, es ändern wollen würde, wird er die rechte nicht nachträglich beschneiden, schon alleine der Fakt auf 250w zu begrenzen, aber den noch mehr zuzulassen...


----------



## davez (8. März 2021)

Verstehe die Diskussion nicht. Fahrrad hat keinen Motor. Sobald es Motor besitzt, ist es kein Fahrrad mehr. 

Und wenn der DIMB E-Bikes in Wäldern gut heißt, wo ist denn die Abgrenzung? Bis zu welcher welcher Watt-Zahl sollten denn die eletrischen Gefährte fahren dürfen? Der Übergang ist ja fließend zum E-Motorrad und eine Festlegung wäre dann rein willkürlich. 

Einfach ehrlich sein, wer E-Bikes in den Wäldern und Bergen befürwortet, fördert die Belastung der Natur durch motorisierte Gefährte. Der Nutzungsdruck nimmt massiv zu. Das ist das Gegenteil von Naturschutz.


----------



## Splash (8. März 2021)

Meine Meinung ist auch, dass das Siebengebirge insofern kritisch ist, als dass wir Biker ohnehin nicht gerne gesehen sind. E-Biker haben zu einem weiteren Druck auf das Gebiet geführt. Ich tue mich aber gerade im Siebengebirge schwer damit, dass wir Biker generell unerwünscht sind und ich mich deswegen ungerne über Elektroradler echauffiere. Frei nach dem Motto "ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ungeniert". Wir haben uns mal über die Fulface-Fraktion geärgert, jetzt über E-Biker ... was kommt als nächstes?

Wenn die Situation auf mehr gegenseitigem Verständnis basieren würde, wäre ich eher dabei, dass es endlich Zeit wird, Angebote zu schaffen. Fakt ist, dass mit mehr Menschen, die dem Hobby fröhnen, auch mehr Angebote her müssen.


----------



## davez (8. März 2021)

Darf damit noch in den Wald? Hat eine Rockshox und nennt sich Enduro   Dürfte doch kein Problem sein, oder?  Was sagt der DIMB, ich fahre auch ganz vorsichtig 😉









						Offroad-Bike: Halb Fahrrad, halb Motorrad – das kann die E-Enduro von Bykstar
					

Die E-Enduro von Bykstar sieht wie ein Motorrad aus. Doch viele Teile der Konstruktion kommen aus dem Fahrradbereich. Im Gelände hat das viele Vorteile.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Splash (8. März 2021)

Gegenfrage: was hat das Teil mit dem Siebengebirge zu tun? Das hässliche Teil dürfte doch schon bauartbedingt legal in keinem Wald bei uns fahren?

Wobei ich es traurig amüsant finde, dass wir Verbote herbeireden, obwohl wir selbst verbotenerweise auf Trails im Siebengebirge surfen .. 😂


----------



## delphi1507 (8. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Wenn die Situation auf mehr gegenseitigem Verständnis basieren würde, wäre ich eher dabei, dass es endlich Zeit wird, Angebote zu schaffen. Fakt ist, dass mit mehr Menschen, die dem Hobby fröhnen, auch mehr Angebote her müssen.


Du siehst doch was gerade rund um Bonn passiert. Man sperrt, Angebote werden aber nicht geschaffen, in Brühl haben sie gerade den kleinen Dirtpark, der auch noch schlecht gemacht war, platt gemacht! Über illegal gebuddelte strecken brauchen wir da noch nicht Mal reden! Selbst legale spots werde auch dicht gemacht...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Tut ihr das, Splash? 🧐
Ich gräwwl im Siebengebirge auf erlaubten Wegen und das ist spaßig genug.
„Surfen“ lieber auf zugelassen Wegen/Trails im Umland, Bergisches Land, Koblenz, die auch deutlich nehr „Spaßpotential“ bzw. Forderung bieten. 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Tut ihr das, Splash? 🧐
> Ich gräwwl im Siebengebirge auf erlaubten Wegen und das ist spaßig genug.
> „Surfen“ lieber auf zugelassen Wegen/Trails im Umland, Bergisches Land, Koblenz... 😊


Und wie viele davon sind wirklich zugelassen? In Koblenzer Stadtwald aktuell noch keiner, auch wenn es da sehr gehaltvolle Gespräche gibt!


----------



## Splash (8. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du siehst doch was gerade rund um Bonn passiert. Man sperrt, Angebote werden aber nicht geschaffen, in Brühl haben sie gerade den kleinen Dirtpark, der auch noch schlecht gemacht war, platt gemacht! Über illegal gebuddelte strecken brauchen wir da noch nicht Mal reden! Selbst legale spots werde auch dicht gemacht...


Genau da stimme ich dir zu und genau das ist aus meiner Sicht das primäre Problem! Aus dem Grund finde ich es seit Jahren albern, sich gegenseitig zu zerfleischen, egal ob Fullface-Fraktion oder jetzt eBiker...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> ... egal ob Fullface-Fraktion oder jetzt eBiker...


Die Klischees gehen heute nicht zur Neige... 👌🏻


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und wie viele davon sind wirklich zugelassen? In Koblenzer Stadtwald aktuell noch keiner, auch wenn es da sehr gehaltvolle Gespräche gibt!


Es gibt auch ein Umland „bei“ wo in Absprache mit dem Förster Naturtrails getuned werden durften/dürfen... 👍🏻


----------



## Splash (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Tut ihr das, Splash? 🧐
> Ich gräwwl im Siebengebirge auf erlaubten Wegen und das ist spaßig genug.
> „Surfen“ lieber auf zugelassen Wegen/Trails im Umland, Bergisches Land, Koblenz, die auch deutlich nehr „Spaßpotential“ bzw. Forderung bieten. 😊


Ihr? Ich spreche nur für mich, aber wenn ich ich auf Stollen unterwegs bin, dann lieber im Heimatrevier, als in der Ferne, in der das teilweise ebensowenig erlaubt wäre.

PS: Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden - ich bin zwar DIMB-Mitgied, zähle mich derweil nicht mehr zu den Aktivposten und spreche daher nur für mich.


----------



## ciao heiko (8. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch: Der DIMB ist für eine Gleichstellung vom Fahrrädern und Pedelecs im Wald.
> Einschub: Zum frisieren dieser Maschinen ist mir kein öffentliches Statement seitens des DIMB bekannt, möchte deshalb hier gerne @ciao heiko markieren, der Auskunft geben kann?! Die örtlichen DIMB-Zuständigen lenken hier leider m.E. nur ab.


Wir haben ein Statement zu Pedelecs hier veröffentlicht.








						Stellungnahme zur Behauptung des BUND Bayern „Bergsport darf kein Motorsport werden“
					

Der BUND Bayern fordert in einem Pressetermin vom 18.10.2019, die Nutzung von E-Mountainbikes im alpinen Raum stark einzuschränken bzw. sogar ganz zu verbieten. Wir sprechen uns dagegen aus ...




					www.dimb.de
				




Dabei beziehen wir uns darauf, dass Pedelecs den Fahrrädern gleichgestellt sind.

Das bedeutet, dass wir uns nicht für S-Pedelecs oder E-Bikes einsetzen, weil diese gesetzlich nicht als Fahrrad gelten, sondern als KFZ. Für diese gibt es auch kein Betretungsrecht in der Natur.

Wir sprechen uns gegen Tuning aus. Denn damit geht auch automatisch der Status als Fahrrad verloren. Auf unserem Facebook Kanal weisen wir immer wieder darauf hin, dass Tuning erhebliche rechtliche Konsequenzen haben kann. z.B:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2021)

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Somit war der streitbare Meinungsaustausch für etwas gut.


----------



## davez (8. März 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Statement zu Pedelecs hier veröffentlicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann muss ich ja glatt BUND Mitglied werden  - sympathische Leute 😉 
Die haben den Unterschied zwischen mit Motor und ohne begriffen, top


----------



## ciao heiko (8. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja glatt BUND Mitglied werden  - sympathische Leute 😉
> Die haben den Unterschied zwischen mit Motor und ohne begriffen, top


Da wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim fahren auf Forstwegen.


			https://www.oejv-hessen.de/PDF/BUND-Argumente-Mountain-BikeFreigabe.pdf
		


Denn das mit den Pedelecs ist doch nur vorgeschoben, damit man ein Argumente hat ALLE Mountainbiker auf die Forstwege zu verbannen.


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Tut ihr das, Splash? 🧐
> Ich gräwwl im Siebengebirge auf erlaubten Wegen und das ist spaßig genug.
> „Surfen“ lieber auf zugelassen Wegen/Trails im Umland, Bergisches Land, Koblenz, die auch deutlich nehr „Spaßpotential“ bzw. Forderung bieten. 😊



abgesehen davon, dass mir deine Art zu argumentieren a la „Gefolge“ ziemlich auf den Keks geht, weil null sachlich, der kleine Hinweis, dass dein „legal surfen“ im Umland meist ebenfalls illegal sein wird...

Aber zerlegt euch nur schön mit den Ebikes in der Diskussion, die Gegner freut es, wenn die andere Seite sich nicht einig wird, das macht es einfacher.

Ist übrigens eine ähnliche Argumentation wie früher seitens der Wanderer ggü. den Kletterern und Bikern, die ihr jetzt gegen E-MTBler führt! Und dabei sitzt das Problem auf dem Rad; bei genügend BioBikern kann man angesichts kilometerweit blockierender Hinterräder usw auch nur den Kopf schütteln, das Rad kann aber nix für den Fahrer...

grüsse


----------



## Trekki (9. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Einfach ehrlich sein, wer E-Bikes in den Wäldern und Bergen befürwortet, fördert die Belastung der Natur durch motorisierte Gefährte.


Vermutlich hast Du meinen Link etwas weiter oben überlesen.


			https://b.3cdn.net/bikes/c3fe8a28f1a0f32317_g3m6bdt7g.pdf
		


Dort werden die Schäden durch Biobike, Pedelec und einem Motorrad verglichen. Zwischen Biobike und Pedelec konnten keine Unterschiede nachgewiesen werden. Der Test mit dem Motorrad wurde abgebrochen weil zu hohe Schäden beobachtet wurden.

Die im Link von @ciao heiko genannten 250 W sind jedoch irreführend weil hier die Dauerleistung gemeint ist. Kurzfristig darf und kann eine Pedelec das mehrfache dieser Leistung erzeugen. Daher ist der Hinweis von @delphi1507 nachvollziehbar: Hinterrad entlasten und beschleuningen wird das Hinterrad zum durchdrehen bringen (=Fahrfehler oder Poser Aktion).
Zur Einordnung der 250 W : dies entspricht einem mittelmäßig trainierten MTBler. Ein gut trainierter MTBler wird um die 400 W Dauerleistung bringen. Kurzfristig (als Sprint) wird fast jeder die 400 W knacken.


----------



## NiklasR (9. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Einordnung der 250 W : dies entspricht einem mittelmäßig trainierten MTBler. Ein gut trainierter MTBler wird um die 400 W Dauerleistung bringen. Kurzfristig (als Sprint) wird fast jeder die 400 W knacken.



Achjaa... lieber Trekki, wir standen schon mal an diesem Punkt.. und ich muss dir auch hier widersprechen..! Jemand der über 3 Stunden die 250W output bringt, was in etwa der Kapazität eines Akkus gleichkommt, der ist kein "mittelmäßig trainierter".. erinnerst du dich an mein Beispiel, -da hatte ich random die Daten einer Touretappe zum Vegrleich gezogen, da gewinnt jemand der über 4 Stunden im Schnitt 246 Watt leistet.. also ist nun jeder "mittelmäßige MTBler" ein potentieller Tourgewinner  ? -Und NIEMAND macht 400W über 3 Stunden, sorry... ich erinnere nochmals an den Stundenweltrekord, der hat eine Stunde lang ca 450W gepowert.. und das hätte er sicher keine Minute länger gemacht!

Es scheint, als würde zu Gunsten des eigenen Gewissens wieder in großen Schüben tatsachenverrzerrend argumentiert..

Es gibt kein Fahrrad mit einem Motor.


----------



## baconcookie (9. März 2021)

Wie gesagt, ich habe nichts gegen ebiker, kenne genug, kann jeder seine Gründe dafür haben eins zu fahren, wenn es ihm/ihr hilft oder besser passt und dadurch mehr vor die Tür in die Natur kommen, gerne. Aber sie sind halt nicht gleich Fahrräder.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (9. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Ein Fahrer schafft mit einem biobike eine trail Runde, in der gleichen Zeit fährt der ebiker 2 Runden, wer nutzt mehr den Boden ab?


ja, dann bitte auch die fitten Biobiker aufzählen, weil die fahren dann 3 Runden. Überhaupt, wer mit dem Bio-Bike mehr als 50 Km und 1.000 HM schafft, sollte ebenfalls ein Fahrverbot erhalten und aus dem Wald ausgesperrt werden.


----------



## mw.dd (9. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> ob Fullface-Fraktion oder jetzt eBiker...


Ein Vergleich zwischen Schutzausrüstung und Fremdantrieb - der soll was aussagen?


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Denn das mit den Pedelecs ist doch nur vorgeschoben, damit man ein Argumente hat ALLE Mountainbiker auf die Forstwege zu verbannen.


Unsinn. Jahrelang war klar: private Fahrzeuge mit Motor haben im Wald nichts verloren. Dafür brauchte man keine Kenntnis von Verordnungen, Gesetzen, keine Exegese von STVO und diversen anderen Verordnungen und Durchführungsbestimmungen.
Ich kann es gut verstehen, dass (fast) alle, die am Naturerholungsraum Wald ein Interesse haben sich diesen Zustand zurückwünschen.


sun909 schrieb:


> Ist übrigens eine ähnliche Argumentation wie früher seitens der Wanderer ggü. den Kletterern und Bikern, die ihr jetzt gegen E-MTBler führt!


Nein.


Trekki schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast Du meinen Link etwas weiter oben überlesen.
> https://b.3cdn.net/bikes/c3fe8a28f1a0f32317_g3m6bdt7g.pdf
> Dort werden die Schäden durch Biobike, Pedelec und einem Motorrad verglichen. Zwischen Biobike und Pedelec konnten keine Unterschiede nachgewiesen werden. Der Test mit dem Motorrad wurde abgebrochen weil zu hohe Schäden beobachtet wurden.


Schon wieder dieser Unsinn... Hast das Dokument denn überhaupt gelesen?


Trekki schrieb:


> Zur Einordnung der 250 W : dies entspricht einem mittelmäßig trainierten MTBler. Ein gut trainierter MTBler wird um die 400 W Dauerleistung bringen. Kurzfristig (als Sprint) wird fast jeder die 400 W knacken.


Dieser Unsinn wurde bereits mehrfach widerlegt.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die im Link von @ciao heiko genannten 250 W sind jedoch irreführend weil hier die Dauerleistung gemeint ist. Kurzfristig darf und kann eine Pedelec das mehrfache dieser Leistung erzeugen. Daher ist der Hinweis von @delphi1507 nachvollziehbar: Hinterrad entlasten und beschleuningen wird das Hinterrad zum durchdrehen bringen (=Fahrfehler oder Poser Aktion).
> Zur Einordnung der 250 W : dies entspricht einem mittelmäßig trainierten MTBler. Ein gut trainierter MTBler wird um die 400 W Dauerleistung bringen. Kurzfristig (als Sprint) wird fast jeder die 400 W knacken.


Du greifst bei deinen Werten etwas sehr hoch...








						Tour de France verstehen: Wattleistungen im Check - Welche Leistung bringen die Profis aufs Pedal?
					

Wie viel Watt müssen die Fahrer bei der Tour de France treten? TOUR zeigt an verschiedenen Rennsituationen, was die Profis leisten.




					www.tour-magazin.de
				




Ich selbst hatte letztes Jahr etwa 6660 Jahres km. Mehr als das doppelte der letzten Jahre. Ich trete auf der Rolle im FTP Test etwa 210W 1h durch, was etwa 3W/kg entspricht das ist schon ein Recht ordentlicher Wert für Hobby Fahrer. 5sek Leistung etwa 850-900 Watt.
Wir reden beim Mofa also alleine an Unterstützung, von einem höheren Dauer Wert, dazu kommt daß dieser kurzfristig deutlich übertroffen wird. Aktuelle Motoren wohl um 600Watt für 30 sek.
D.h ein E-Bike der 200 Watt einleitet und nach einer Spitzkehre z.b. Gas gibt Leiter dort durchaus Mal 800-1000W kurzfristig auf! Das wird kaum ein normaler Radfahrer dauerhaft nach jeder Kurve zu leisten im Stande sein. Dazu kommt, mittlerweile bekommen die Kisten Reifen als Eddy current aufgezogen vom Hersteller, damit grübste du bei den Leistungen den trail einfach umgräbst  wie mit nem echten Motorrad...



Die Studie halte ich persönlich für wenig belastbar wenn man sich die Rahmenbedingungen anschaut...
Ich verlasse mich da lieber auf die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre wie die trails kaputtgefahren wurden.


Edith sagt, trekki komm vorbei, und du darfst gerne Mal auf der Rolle sagen wir 300Watt für 1h treten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (9. März 2021)

gibt es für ebikes eigentlich gescheite Antriebsschlupfregelungen? wenn nein warum wird da nicht verstärkt entwickelt?
Das ist das hauptproblem mmn was ich auch ständig selbst beobachte, grad aktuell bei weichen nassen matschigen böden dreht mit den fetten reifen halt gerne wie beim crossmotorrad alles durch und fräst rillen


----------



## zett78 (9. März 2021)

Da gebe ich Delphi recht.
400 Watt Dauerleistung sind auch bei einem Profi absolut unrealistisch, daher erst recht für einen trainierten Hobby MTBler
Jaroslav Kulhavy hatte vor Jahren bei seinem Marathon WM Titel mal 360 Watt über >3h getreten.


----------



## Splash (9. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich zwischen Schutzausrüstung und Fremdantrieb - der soll was aussagen?


Wenn man die Begebenheiten vor Ort ein wenig kennen würde, wüsste man, dass es noch gar nicht so lange her ist, dass die 'Fullface-Fraktion', die viel im Kerngebiet unterwegs war, Ziel des Zorns vieler war und es jetzt eben die Elektro-Biker sind. 



zett78 schrieb:


> 400 Watt Dauerleistung sind auch bei einem Profi absolut unrealistisch


Stimmt, wobei Mathieu von der Poel hat gerade die Strade Bianche mit durchschnittlich 318W gewonnen - auf 4:45h (186km). Die mögliche Durchschnittsleistung hängt ja auch an der Dauer der Belastung. 400W im Durchschnitt würde ich auch schaffen ... auf eine Minute oder so


----------



## baconcookie (9. März 2021)

verstehe das Problem mit der Schutzausrüstung nicht. Zeigt doch einfach nur, dass man verantwortungsbewusster ist und keine Lust auf vermeidbare Verletzugen hat


----------



## Splash (9. März 2021)

@baconcookie : ganz einfach - für manche Menschen ist es abschreckend (erschreckend), wenn ihnen eine Gruppe mit Vollprotektion entgegen kommt, da man den Menschen dahinter kaum noch wahr nimmt. Aus o.g. Grund war eben 'Fullface-Fraktion' das Feinbild für viele, bevor es Elektro-Biker gab. 
Mir selbst ist das Latte - ich bin ich Freund davon, Angebote zu schaffen und ich glaube auch, dass das Siebengebirge Bike-Trails vertragen kann - wenn wir darüber sprechen, dass sich Nutzergruppen einschränken, muss das für alle Nutzergruppen gelten, wozu für mich gehört, dass es neben Reitwegen und reinen Wanderwegen auch Bike-Trails geben müsste.


----------



## sibu (9. März 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Delphi recht.
> 400 Watt Dauerleistung sind auch bei einem Profi absolut unrealistisch, daher erst recht für einen trainierten Hobby MTBler
> Jaroslav Kulhavy hatte vor Jahren bei seinem Marathon WM Titel mal 360 Watt über >3h getreten.


Die Presse hält 450 W als Dauerleistung für einen Profi realistisch, die Studie gibt sie aber nicht an. Auf der Straße wird man sie so nicht erreichen, dafür ist auch Alp d'Huez zu kurz. Auch die Einzelzeitfahren sind meist unter einer Stunde gefahren und haben Streckenabschnitte, auf denen man nicht mit voller Leitung fahren kann oder muss.

Fakt ist, dass in Deutschland das zulassungsfreie E-Rad politisch gewollt ist und wir es auch nicht mehr aus dem Wald verbannen werden. Das die hier von manchen hier als zusätzliche Konkurrenz empfunden werden und man mit ihnen den bisher alleine genutzen Spielplatz teilen muss, ist eine Folge. Den Wegen ist es auch egal, ob ich mit meiner Spitzenleistung ohne Motor auf feuchtem Untergrund den Boden aufreiße. Umsichtiges Fahren liegt immer noch am Fahrer und nicht am Rad. Die Nutzung von Wegen, die nicht (mehr) im Wegeplan sind, sowie der Bau von Trails abseits aller Wege sind im Moment aber das größere Problem Eine Öffnung des Siebengebirges außerhalb des Wegeplans sehe ich derzeit nicht realistisch. Allenfalls die reinen Wirtschaftswege, auf denen Fußgänger offiziell geduldet sind, wird man mit viel Glück auch für das Rad öffnen können.


----------



## zett78 (9. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Wenn man die Begebenheiten vor Ort ein wenig kennen würde, wüsste man, dass es noch gar nicht so lange her ist, dass die 'Fullface-Fraktion', die viel im Kerngebiet unterwegs war, Ziel des Zorns vieler war und es jetzt eben die Elektro-Biker sind.
> 
> 
> Stimmt, wobei Mathieu von der Poel hat gerade die Strade Bianche mit durchschnittlich 318W gewonnen - auf 4:45h (186km). Die mögliche Durchschnittsleistung hängt ja auch an der Dauer der Belastung. 400W im Durchschnitt würde ich auch schaffen ... auf eine Minute oder so


wobei 318W noch Welten entfernt sind von 400W  

ich schaffe auf der Straße eine Minute gut 500W, im 7GB habe ich das noch nicht versucht 





450W als Dauerleistung ist nicht möglich (ist halt auch die Frage wie lange "Dauer" bedeutet). Über Stunden immer mal wieder für eine bestimmte Zeit ja, aber sonst nicht. Nicht gut recherchiert. Allein schon wegen dem Fahren im Peleton, wo z.B. nur die Fahrer vorne im Wind reinhauen müssen, absolut unrealistisch. Wenn du da im Feld mitfährst, schafft das sogar ein Hobby-Biker. Aber auch nur bis zum ersten Hügel


----------



## mig23 (9. März 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> Aber zerlegt euch nur schön mit den Ebikes in der Diskussion, die Gegner freut es, wenn die andere Seite sich nicht einig wird, das macht es einfacher.





baconcookie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe nichts gegen ebiker, kenne genug, kann jeder seine Gründe dafür haben eins zu fahren, wenn es ihm/ihr hilft oder besser passt und dadurch mehr vor die Tür in die Natur kommen, gerne. Aber sie sind halt nicht gleich Fahrräder.




Tja aus Sicht der Wanderer/Fussgänger sind wir halt alles Fahrräder, egal ob mit E-Antrieb oder ohne.

Egal ob mit Full-Face/Schutzausrüstung oder ohne. 
Streit ist selten hilfreich. Im Grunde will der Ebiker und der Biobiker die gleichen illegalen Trails fahren.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. März 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Tja aus Sicht der Wanderer/Fussgänger sind wir halt alles Fahrräder, egal ob mit E-Antrieb oder ohne.


Wird immer gern behauptet, ich habe aber sehr oft gegenteiliges erlebt: diese erkennen den Unterschied sehr wohl, man hört gerade von Wanderern sehr oft den Spruch „Oh, jemand ohne Motor, das gibt’s ja auch noch“ und weiteren „Zuspruch“ wenn man sich gerade den Berg hochkämpft. Ist mir im 7GB noch nicht passiert, aber da fahre ich auch selten und wenn überhaupt dann wenn da sonst keiner ist.
Viele Wanderer fühlen sich inzwischen scheinbar mit den „Bio-Bikern“ verbunden, da diese ebenso ihren Sport aus eigener Kraft bewältigen. Zumindest ist mir noch nie ein Wanderer (oder Jogger) mit einem Krankenfahrstuhl begegnet, kann aber alles noch kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (9. März 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> wobei 318W noch Welten entfernt sind von 400W
> ...
> 
> 450W als Dauerleistung ist nicht möglich (ist halt auch die Frage wie lange "Dauer" bedeutet). Über Stunden immer mal wieder für eine bestimmte Zeit ja, aber sonst nicht. Nicht gut recherchiert. Allein schon wegen dem Fahren im Peleton, wo z.B. nur die Fahrer vorne im Wind reinhauen müssen, absolut unrealistisch. Wenn du da im Feld mitfährst, schafft das sogar ein Hobby-Biker. Aber auch nur bis zum ersten Hügel



In dem Zusammenhang die Leistungskurve von MvdP von seinem Strade Bianche Sieg am Samstag:



400W "Dauerleistung" hätte er demnach für 20 Minuten geschafft, also nicht über Stunden - das bestätigt deine Aussage auch noch mal. Meine Leistungskurve sieht auch abseits des Trails anders aus 🤣.
Ich denke aber, dass gerade auf Trails gar nicht so wirklich wichtig ist, was jemand auf Dauer tritt, sondern vielmehr wie sein fahrtechnisches Können und Benehmen hinsichtlich bodenschonender Fahrweise ist. Kurzzeitig am Gegenanstieg 800W aufs Pedal zu bringen, dürfte auch für den unmotorisierten Hobbybiker machbar sein.



Jaerrit schrieb:


> weiteren „Zuspruch“ wenn man sich gerade den Berg hochkämpft. Ist mir im 7GB noch nicht passiert


Kann ich bestätigen, ist mir aber auch im 7GB durchaus häufiger passiert - evtl liegt das aber auch daran, dass ich zum Ende bergauf nicht unbedingt die beste Figur mache 🤣


----------



## Jaerrit (9. März 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Im Grunde will der Ebiker und der Biobiker die gleichen illegalen Trails fahren.


Auch das is meiner Meinung nach selten das „Problem“:
Problem sind die ganzen Ausflugs-E-Biker, die ihre „Fahrräder“ nicht unter Kontrolle haben, aber jeden möglichen und unmöglichen Weg fahren müssen. Namentlich meist Omma Ilse und Oppa Heinz, im Rudel mit min. 10 anderen „rüstigen Rentnern“. Gleichzeitig sind dann noch Vatti, Mutti, 3 dicke Kinder (auch alle mit E-Bike) im Windschatten, langsam an Leuten vorbeifahren geht nicht, dafür hat der nette Verkäufer im Radladen ja jedem noch ne Klingel geschenkt, die will auch genutzt werden, sollen die doofen Fußgänger doch auf Seite gehen.
Diese Art Waldnutzer sind deutlich mehr geworden, die paar Fullface-Enduro-Downhill-Rowdies, die die bösen illegalen Trails fahren wollen machen den Kohl doch nicht fett und sind im Zweifel sogar rücksichtsvoller als die andere Nutzergruppe die ich oben beschrieb. 
Die paar E-Biker, die wirklich Trails fahren können/wollen sind meiner Beobachtung nach im Vergleich zu den wirklich störenden, rücksichtslosen E-Bikern deutlich in der Unterzahl.


----------



## talybont (9. März 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Auch das is meiner Meinung nach selten das „Problem“:
> Problem sind die ganzen Ausflugs-E-Biker, die ihre „Fahrräder“ nicht unter Kontrolle haben, aber jeden möglichen und unmöglichen Weg fahren müssen. Namentlich meist Omma Ilse und Oppa Heinz, im Rudel mit min. 10 anderen „rüstigen Rentnern“. Gleichzeitig sind dann noch Vatti, Mutti, 3 dicke Kinder (auch alle mit E-Bike) im Windschatten, langsam an Leuten vorbeifahren geht nicht, dafür hat der nette Verkäufer im Radladen ja jedem noch ne Klingel geschenkt, die will auch genutzt werden, sollen die doofen Fußgänger doch auf Seite gehen.
> Diese Art Waldnutzer sind deutlich mehr geworden, die paar Fullface-Enduro-Downhill-Rowdies, die die bösen illegalen Trails fahren wollen machen den Kohl doch nicht fett und sind im Zweifel sogar rücksichtsvoller als die andere Nutzergruppe die ich oben beschrieb.
> Die paar E-Biker, die wirklich Trails fahren können/wollen sind meiner Beobachtung nach im Vergleich zu den wirklich störenden, rücksichtslosen E-Bikern deutlich in der Unterzahl.


Genau das beschreibt meine Beobachtungen im Taunus und im Karwendel/Wetterstein.
Wenn man dann noch total vergammelte Antriebe am Moped sieht, erkennt man sofort, dass man es mit Gelegenheitscowboys zu tun hat.


----------



## dom_i (9. März 2021)

Na toll! Jetzt ist die Stimmung hier völlig im Arsch!


----------



## sibu (9. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang die Leistungskurve von MvdP von seinem Strade Bianche Sieg am Samstag:
> (...)
> 400W "Dauerleistung" hätte er demnach für 20 Minuten geschafft, also nicht über Stunden - das bestätigt deine Aussage auch noch mal. Meine Leistungskurve sieht auch abseits des Trails anders aus 🤣.


Die FTP von ihm beträgt 485 W. Das wäre die Leistung, die er theoretisch dauerhaft auf die Pedale bringen kann und ausreichend Sauerstoff hat, sodass die die Muskeln  nicht übersäuern. Bei 6% mittlerer Steigung würde er nach zwei Stunden über 50 km Strecke und mehr als 3.000 Höhenmeter zurück gelegt haben. Zumindest in den Alpen und in den Pyrenäen gibt es keinen Pass, der das hergibt. Auf Radrennen kommt es eher drauf an, die Leistungsreserven im Feld zu schonen, um kurz vor dem Ende im Zielsprint die kurzzeitige Leistung zu mobilisieren. 

Hilft uns Normalradlern aber nicht wirklich weiter. Da ist das Verhältnis von FTP zu Kurzzeit wichtiger und das ist auch bei uns im Verhältnis zwischen 1:4 und 1:5. Da kann auch jemand mit 100 W Dauerleistung mal kurz 500 Watt auf den Waldboden bringen. 

Zuspruch von Wanderern gibt es auch, wenn man im Berg ohne Motor unterwegs ist. Auf dem Weg vom Drachenfelsplateau zur Ruine gibt es das kurioserweise seltener, als unten auf der breiten Fahrstraße, obwohl die >20% die größere Herausforderung sind. Bergab sind die Worte der Bewunderung deutlich weniger, obwohl man sich ja erst den Berg hochgearbeitet hat. 

Der Anteil der motorisierten Räder war im letzten Besuch an der Nordsee deutlich höher, als hier (egal ob Rheinradweg oder Siebengebirge). Wenn ich die Rennräder mal weglasse, war die Quote wohl bei 80%. Außerhalb der unmittelbaren Strandpromenaden waren aber praktisch keine Fußgänger unterwegs, sodass die Konflikte, die wir hier haben, praktisch nicht existieren.


----------



## zett78 (9. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die FTP von ihm beträgt 485 W. Das wäre die Leistung, die er theoretisch dauerhaft auf die Pedale bringen kann und ausreichend Sauerstoff hat, sodass die die Muskeln  nicht übersäuern. Bei 6% mittlerer Steigung würde er nach zwei Stunden über 50 km Strecke und mehr als 3.000 Höhenmeter zurück gelegt haben. Zumindest in den Alpen und in den Pyrenäen gibt es keinen Pass, der das hergibt. Auf Radrennen kommt es eher drauf an, die Leistungsreserven im Feld zu schonen, um kurz vor dem Ende im Zielsprint die kurzzeitige Leistung zu mobilisieren.


Das stimmt nicht.
Die FTP gilt für den Zeitraum von genau einer Stunde.
Steht sogar direkt im zweiten Satz des von dir verlinkten Artikels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (9. März 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht.
> Die FTP gilt für den Zeitraum von genau einer Stunde.
> Steht sogar direkt im zweiten Satz des von dir verlinkten Artikels


Die FTP wird über einen Zeitraum von einer Stunde gemessen oder in vereinfachten Verfahren (z.B. 20 Minuten und von dieser Leistung 95%). Das bedeutet nicht, dass nach einer Stunde die Leistung zusammenbricht, weil die Sauerstoffversorgung zu gering oder die Laktatbelastung zu groß werden. Gerade der geringe Unterschied von der 20-Minuten- zur Stundenmessung zeigt, dass es eine Leistung ist, die man in der Größenordnung sehr viel länger als 60 Minuten halten kann. Auf der schönen Grafik von @Splash sieht man auch, dass bis zwei Stunden die 400 W nur knapp unterschritten werden. Auch danach ist kein dramatischer Einbruch zu sehen. Kritisch könnte auf noch längere Dauer allenfalls die Versorung mit Kohlehydraten werden, aber da kann man unterwegs für Nachschub sorgen.

Der wohl am einfachsten vergleichbare Wettbewerb ist der Stundenweltrekord: Aktuell liegt er bei 55 km. Mit Kreuzotter kommen da Leistungen von um die 450 W je Stunde zusammen. Jens Voigt hat 2014 als erste die 50 km geschafft, ist aber auch auf einer deutlich niedriger gelegeneren Bahn gefahren.


----------



## Schn33fraese (9. März 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim fahren auf Forstwegen.
> https://www.oejv-hessen.de/PDF/BUND-Argumente-Mountain-BikeFreigabe.pdf
> Denn das mit den Pedelecs ist doch nur vorgeschoben, damit man ein Argumente hat ALLE Mountainbiker auf die Forstwege zu verbannen.



Was ist den dann für ein haarsträubendes Pamphlet:

"Die Novelle zum Forstgesetz richtet sich keinesfalls pauschal gegen Radfahrer und Mountainbiker, wie dies behauptet wird. Für Familienausflüge und Erholungsfahrten auf dem Rad sowie den Großteil der Erholungssuchenden –nämlich die Wanderer- würden sich vielmehr die Rahmenbedingungen verbessern, weil Konfliktpotential abgebaut wird. "

Einfach die Nuztergruppe aussperren, die einem nicht passt. Vielleicht sollte man auch mal argumentieren, dass die Wanderer mich als Erholungssuchenden auf dem Trail massiv stören?!

Aber klar, lasst euch einfach weiter auseinander dividieren. Divide et impera. Wer erinnert sich noch an den GA-Artikel mit dem schönen Titel "raus aus unserem Wald"? Man sieht ja eindeutig, wo die Reise hingehen soll. Wie naiv muss man sein, um zu glauben, das alles geht spurlos am unmotorisierten biken vorbei. Da wird Morgenluft gewittert und man sieht die Chance, uns alle loszuwerden/einzuhegen. Den Konflikt beobachte ich seit sehr sehr langer Zeit in verschiedenen Regionen Deutschlands. Das Schema ist immer das gleiche. Eine Untergruppe wird rausgepickt und dämonisiert. Siehe Full-Face-Fraktion (den Begriff kann ich leiden wie Bauchweh. Ich mag meinen Full-Face-Helm), illegale Buddler, etc.
Die Etablierten machen seltenst Platz an den Fleischtöpfen. Sieht man überall.

Das Problem sind nicht die Sportgeräte, sondern die Kackstelzen, die drauf sitzten. Jaerrit hat es ja gut beschrieben. Bei mir hat man sich letztens beschwert, dass die Mountainbiker die Wege so kaputt machen, dass man nicht mal mit dem Ebike fahren kann. Was habe ich gelacht. Nur, nachdem ich die Situation nochmal im Geiste durchgegangen bin, ist mir das Lachen im Hals stecken geblieben. Die, die sich beschwert hat, gehört zu genau der mächtigen Lobbygruppe, gegen die wir keine Chance haben werden.

Um kurz auf Wattleistung einzugehen. Ich werde regelmäßig von Kardiologen überwacht. Gut 200/220W Dauerleistung geht schon. Auch für mich, der sich nicht als total austrainiert sieht, ich sehe da bei mir noch Luft nach oben.  Nino Schurter hat mal Watt-Daten von einem Rennen gepostet, da kann man verrückte Leistung sehen: https://cyclingmagazine.ca/mtb/nino-schurter-shares-crazy-power-data-from-albstadt-mud-fest/
Das hilft nur nix, wenn man irgendwann nur noch Forststraßen befahren darf, kann man eh gleich aufs Rennrad steigen. Dann hassen dich halt die Autofahrer...


----------



## Trekki (9. März 2021)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Achjaa... lieber Trekki, wir standen schon mal an diesem Punkt.. und ich muss dir auch hier widersprechen..!


Danke für die Erinnerung, die Diskussion habe ich leider nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


----------



## NiklasR (9. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Danke für die Erinnerung, die Diskussion habe ich leider nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


Jo.. zB. auf Seite 61, Post 1520 rum.. aber dieser und viele andere Fakten haben es ja schon an anderer Stelle geschafft ignoriert zu werden... Ich könnte mich hier jetzt ein dutzend mal selbst zitieren.. doch wer ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, der versteht es, wer nicht, dem wird das auch nicht mehr helfen...


----------



## mw.dd (9. März 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Um kurz auf Wattleistung einzugehen. Ich werde regelmäßig von Kardiologen überwacht. Gut 200/220W Dauerleistung geht schon. Auch für mich, der sich nicht als total austrainiert sieht, ich sehe da bei mir noch Luft nach oben.


Zur Erinnerung, welche Behauptung die Leistungsdiuskussion ausgelöst hat:


Trekki schrieb:


> Zur Einordnung der 250 W : dies entspricht einem mittelmäßig trainierten MTBler. Ein gut trainierter MTBler wird um die 400 W Dauerleistung bringen. Kurzfristig (als Sprint) wird fast jeder die 400 W knacken.


Ich muss übrigens auch 1x mal im Jahr zum Belastungs-EKG. Mal abgesehen davon, dass von mir da noch nie jemand verlangt hat 30 Minuten konstant eine Leistung zu treten fällt es mir schwer die für 2 Minuten verlangten 250W zu bringen. Damit gelte ich mit meinen Ende 40 übrigens als "sportlich und gut belastbar".

Zur Einordnung der 250W:
Die Dauerleistung der Motorfahrräder, über die wir hier reden ist üblicherweise 250W/30 Minuten. Mal angenommen, das würde auch der "mittelmäßig trainierte MTBler" schaffen, wäre das immer noch eine Verdopplung der Systemleistung. Die Mehrheit der MTBiker wird wohl eher im Bereich von 100-150W "Dauerleistung" liegen...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> verstehe das Problem mit der Schutzausrüstung nicht. Zeigt doch einfach nur, dass man verantwortungsbewusster ist und keine Lust auf vermeidbare Verletzugen hat


Ehm nein... Frag Mal dort trail Runner die selbst MTB Fahrer sind ... Probleme gab es mit 2 Gruppen, sprich keine Rücksichtnahme der einen Gruppe, die andere hatte ihre Bikes bei der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten nicht im Griff... konnten also nicht vernünftig und rechtzeitig abbremsen. Du darfst raten welche Gruppen das jetzt wahren... Nein Mofas wurde nicht genannt, war noch vor dem massiven boom..


mig23 schrieb:


> Tja aus Sicht der Wanderer/Fussgänger sind wir halt alles Fahrräder, egal ob mit E-Antrieb oder ohne.


Oh nein! Die unterscheiden sehr wohl! 


Jaerrit schrieb:


> Auch das is meiner Meinung nach selten das „Problem“:
> Problem sind die ganzen Ausflugs-E-Biker, die ihre „Fahrräder“ nicht unter Kontrolle haben, aber jeden möglichen und unmöglichen Weg fahren müssen. Namentlich meist Omma Ilse und Oppa Heinz, im Rudel mit min. 10 anderen „rüstigen Rentnern“. Gleichzeitig sind dann noch Vatti, Mutti, 3 dicke Kinder (auch alle mit E-Bike) im Windschatten, langsam an Leuten vorbeifahren geht nicht, dafür hat der nette Verkäufer im Radladen ja jedem noch ne Klingel geschenkt, die will auch genutzt werden, sollen die doofen Fußgänger doch auf Seite gehen.
> Diese Art Waldnutzer sind deutlich mehr geworden, die paar Fullface-Enduro-Downhill-Rowdies, die die bösen illegalen Trails fahren wollen machen den Kohl doch nicht fett und sind im Zweifel sogar rücksichtsvoller als die andere Nutzergruppe die ich oben beschrieb.
> Die paar E-Biker, die wirklich Trails fahren können/wollen sind meiner Beobachtung nach im Vergleich zu den wirklich störenden, rücksichtslosen E-Bikern deutlich in der Unterzahl.


Deckt sich so ziemlich mit meinen Erfahrungen auf Überlandtouren... Die die ohne Rücksicht sich durchquetschen haben meist einen Motor...


----------



## Geplagter (9. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung, welche Behauptung die Leistungsdiuskussion ausgelöst hat:
> 
> Ich muss übrigens auch 1x mal im Jahr zum Belastungs-EKG. Mal abgesehen davon, dass von mir da noch nie jemand verlangt hat 30 Minuten konstant eine Leistung zu treten fällt es mir schwer die für 2 Minuten verlangten 250W zu bringen. Damit gelte ich mit meinen Ende 40 übrigens als "sportlich und gut belastbar".
> 
> ...


Weil hier ständig mit Wattzahlen jongliert wird:
Dauerleistung und FTP sind aber schon noch etwas anderes.
FTP (Functional Threshold Power) ist die maximale Leistung, die man über 1h treten kann, wenn einem jemand eine Pistole an den Kopf hält. Also 60 min kpl. an der Kotzgrenze, bzw. das muss man sich ja dann schon etwas einteilen. Auf Basis dieses Wertes, der auf verschiedenen Wegen ermittelt werden kann, trainieren Profis oder ambitionierte Hobbysportler dann.
Unter "Dauerleistung" verstehe ich eine Leistung, die ich im Prinzip endlos treten kann und die liegt in der Regel schon deutlich unter der FTP.

Zur Orientierung: Gute Radprofis haben eine FTP von über 400 Watt und können auch über mehrere Stunden hinweg recht hohe Werte fahren. Das setzt jedoch einen optimalen Trainingszustand voraus und mit zunehmendem Alter wird es natürlich nicht einfacher. Von der Sorte wird man im 7GB aber nicht zu viele antreffen.

Ein mittelmäßiger Hobbyfahrer liegt oft bei einer FTP von 250 -300 Watt oder auch darüber, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass man das mit einem E-Bike auch nur annähernd gleichsetzen kann. Das E-Bike spendiert einem - bei einem insgesamt höheren Gesamtgewicht - diese Leistung zusätzlich zur eigenen Leistung und da ist man schnell bei 400 -450 Watt "Dauerleistung", die sich dann selbst bei untrainierten Fahrerenden "ganz locker" anfühlen. Dass das ein völlig anderes, viel aggressiveres Fahren im Gelände ermöglicht, sollte klar sein. Konnte ich im übrigen am WE noch auf dem Ho Chi Minh Trail beobachten, denn die Jugend rüstet auf und fährt da nun zunehmend elektrisch.
Sattel permanent ganz unten, Kopf zwischen den Knien, größter Gang und mit einer Kadenz von ca. 35 U/min fuhr ein U23 Pilot mit Full Face Helm vor mir her und an den kleinen Anstiegen war es eigentlich nicht möglich auch nur ansatzweise an ihm dran zu bleiben und das obwohl ich zum Teil 600 -700 Watt oder auch mehr aufs Pedal gegeben habe, bzw. geben musste.
Aber ich bekomme immer mehr den Eindruck, dass das die Zukunft ist.
Am Ende des Trails meinte er dann dann noch anerkennend, dass das ganz gut gewesen wäre, dafür dass ich keinen Motor hätte. Made my day.


----------



## sibu (9. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Weil hier ständig mit Wattzahlen jongliert wird:
> Dauerleistung und FTP sind aber schon noch etwas anderes.


Ja, das sind sie, und werden dennoch Synonym benutzt, weil man selten in die Verlegenheit kommt, so lange dauerhaft in der Pflicht zu sein. Sofern die Wikipedia einer Referenz ist: Der Suchbegriff "Dauerleistung" leitet einen gleich auf "Stundenleistung" weiter. Sinnigerweise wird die "Nenndauerleistung" von 250 W bei den Pedelecs auch oft nur über eine halbe (!) Stunde ermittelt.  Die Grafik 





klaue ich mir gerade noch mal: FTP von MvdP (im Labor gemessen?) ist 485 W, im echten Leben hat er über eine Stunde knapp 400 W geschafft und über die vollen vier Stunden liegt er noch über 350 W. In die Gesamtleistung gehen auch die Abschnitte ein, an denen er nicht treten musste oder konnte: Bergab, Kurve, mitten im Feld ... Ob er dieDauerleistung auf ohne diese "Ruhepausen" auch auf über 400 W hätte halten können, ist fast schon eine rein akademische Frage.


Geplagter schrieb:


> FTP (Functional Threshold Power) ist die maximale Leistung, die man über 1h treten kann, wenn einem jemand eine Pistole an den Kopf hält. Also 60 min kpl. an der Kotzgrenze, bzw. das muss man sich ja dann schon etwas einteilen.


Kotzgrenze ist definitiv über der FTP. Schließlich muss der Körper in der Lage sein, die Muskeln noch ausreichend mit allem zu versorgen, was sie zum arbeiten brauchen. 

Das wir Normalsterbliche an diese Leistungen nicht rankommen, steht außer Frage, aber ich bin froh, dass ich die Grundlage für meine Arbeit nicht durch jahrelanges Training verdienen muss. 

Die "Nenndauerleistung" bei den Pedelecs zeigt auch, dass das schon lange der Hauptantrieb ist und es wird Zeit, dass die Ermittlung dieser Leistung normiert und die Einhaltung der Höchstgrenze kontrolliert wird - wie bei jeder Kraftfahrzeugzulassung.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. März 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Na toll! Jetzt ist die Stimmung hier völlig im Arsch!


Hier auch, dabei hatte ich schon extra die Socken aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. März 2021)

Meanwhile beim VVS Kaffeeklatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die "Nenndauerleistung" bei den Pedelecs zeigt auch, dass das schon lange der Hauptantrieb ist und es wird Zeit, dass die Ermittlung dieser Leistung normiert und die Einhaltung der Höchstgrenze kontrolliert wird - wie bei jeder Kraftfahrzeugzulassung.


Das wäre schon Mal ein Anfang konsequentes 250watt amx Leistung, das würde vielen den Spass an ihrem Gefährt vermiesen... Per Zwangsupdate...


----------



## Trekki (9. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Edith sagt, trekki komm vorbei, und du darfst gerne Mal auf der Rolle sagen wir 300Watt für 1h treten!





Ich war vor 4 Jahren unter ärtzlicher Aufsicht auf der Rolle. Nach 27 min (mittlere Spalte) hatte ich die 300 W Stufe (linke Spalte) erreicht und war dabei mit dem Puls von 137/min unterwegs. Das könnte über 1 h schon klappen.

Mein Fehler ist wahrscheinlich, dass ich von mir (bzw. den mir bekannten Zahlen) auf andere geschlossen habe.  Bei 250 W war ich mit einem 122er Puls auf der Rolle, daher meine Annahme dass dies auch andere schaffen.

Worauf ich hinaus will: die bis zu 600 Wh, die in einem Akku stecken, sind endlich. Wenn 2h lang mit max. Leistung daran genuckelt wird, ist es leer. Wer nun den Akku gegen Training tauscht, wird eine vergleichbare Belastung auf den Trail bringen. Soll nun das Training wie ein Pedelec behandelt werden: Traininerte raus aus dem Wald?


----------



## Schn33fraese (9. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass von mir da noch nie jemand verlangt hat 30 Minuten konstant eine Leistung zu treten fällt es mir schwer die für 2 Minuten verlangten 250W zu bringen. Damit gelte ich mit meinen Ende 40 übrigens als "sportlich und gut belastbar"


Ja das geht in Stufen rauf, normalerweise in 2min Schritten. Kommt auch auf die Höhe der Stufen an wie lange man da sitzt. Messen kann man aber alles mögliche mit den Geräten. Rehasport-Battle, da passt Pokal oder Spital auch.

Leben und leben lassen ist nicht wirklich im Trend. Man kann sich über rücksichtslose Ebiker aufregen, oder über Wanderer, die sich zum Sherrif erheben, und und und...  Konfliktpotenzial ist immer da wie es scheint  Alleine die Tatsache, dass man als Mountainbiker (ob mit oder ohne Motor) immer wieder mit Fallen konfrontiert wird. Von Pauschalisierungen und Generalverdacht mal abgesehen. Wo der ganze Hass nur herkommt


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1224012
> 
> Ich war vor 4 Jahren unter ärtzlicher Aufsicht auf der Rolle. Nach 27 min (mittlere Spalte) hatte ich die 300 W Stufe (linke Spalte) erreicht und war dabei mit dem Puls von 137/min unterwegs. Das könnte über 1 h schon klappen.


Beeindruckende Werte für nen Hobby fahrer... 

Kannst gerne herkommen und es testen... Ich würde deine Werte aber eh als am oberen Ende der Hobby Fahrer einschätzen, in einem normalen Rennen also nicht die Klassiker hast du vermutlich sogar gute Chancen im Mittelfeld anzukommen... 

300W über 1h sind Welten von den 400 von dir genannten entfernt... 
Die Rolle steht hier, kannst gerne vorbeikommen... 

Hab eben Mal aus Interesse kurze Sprints gemacht. Spitze lag bei knapp über 1000W auf 15 Sekunden waren es schon nur noch 730W 
Ftp bei 209W. Ab einer gewissen Grenze fängt dann nach  wenigen Minuten an der Puls massiv an zu steigen. Die Pulszahlen sind auch sehr individuell zu bewerten und stark vom Maximalpuls abhängig. Meine Schwelle liegt z.b. egal ob laufen oder radeln ziemlich stabil bei 163hr.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (9. März 2021)

zum Thema:
Dadurch, dass heutzutage alle möglichen Trails/
Strecken/Geheimtipps auf Strava, Komoot, OpenStreetMap u.s.w wunderbar öffentlich zugänglich gemacht werden, fahren halt auch alle auf den Trails......
Anfang der 90er mussten wir uns noch alles erarbeiten. Aber wahrscheinlich hätte ich es es auch genutzt, wenn es diese Möglichkeuten gegeben hätte.....

Ranking der Schuldigen:
1: Erfinder des MTB
2: Weiterentwicklung zum Fully
3: Fachzeitungen mit Hochglanzbildern mit schredderden Fahrern auf den Trails
4: Dieses Forum - Last Minute Biking
5: Erfindung des NightRide 
6: Zugezogene Familien ins Bonner Gebiet die MTB fahren
7: H+S Bike Discount
8: Komoot, Strava, OpenStreetMap
9: Weiterentwicklung DH Bike/Freerider
10: Fullface
11: Alte Menschen, die mit über 50zig immer noch auf den Trails fahren
13: Erfindung des Akku
14: Junge Menschen, die sich ein E-Mtb kaufen
13: VVS - sowieso und immer
14: Corona
15: ich

also, Reset auf 1975 -da war alles noch gut


----------



## mw.dd (10. März 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen ist nicht wirklich im Trend.


Bei mir schon. Es geht mich vor allem gar nichts an, wer was mit wem und was und warum mit wieviel Leistung im Wald macht, solange er nichts Verbotenes tut. 
Ich bin nur nicht damit einverstanden, das Ungleiches gleich behandelt werden soll (also hier das Fahren mit motorisierten Privatfahrzeugen mit dem Radfahren).


----------



## Schn33fraese (10. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bei mir schon.


Es ging mir auch nicht um dich sondern um die Situation im Wald. Wie man persönlich zu Ebikes steht ist eine Meinung, da darf erst mal jeder die haben, die er will. Das hätte ich im Text klarer trennen sollen.


----------



## Geplagter (10. März 2021)

Man kann ja zu E-Bikes stehen wie man will, aber Fakt ist meines Erachtens schon, dass sich dadurch zum einen mittlerweile viel mehr Leute in den Wäldern tummeln, die es aus eigener Kraft auf einem Bio-Bike sonst nie dorthin geschafft hätten und zum anderen viele insbesondere recht junge Leute entdecken, dass man sich damit quasi auf legale oder halblegale Art und Weise motocrossähnlich durchs Gelände bewegen kann. Mit einem frisierten E-Bike macht es sicherlich auch noch viel mehr Spaß. Insbesondere aus dem zweiten Punkt resultiert ein deutlich aggressiveres Nutzungsverhalten auf den Trails mit den entsprechenden Folgen. Die Industrie hat das Potenzial ebenfalls erkannt und die neusten Generationen der elektrifizierten Enduro-Bikes kommen mit Reifen daher, die niemand freiwillig auf einem Bio-Bike fahren würde, weil dazu das Puder in den Beinen fehlt. Mit einem Fahrrad im klassischen Sinne hat das nur noch entfernt zu tun. Man muss nicht unbedingt über hellseherische Fähigkeiten verfügen, um zu erkennen, in welche Richtung sich das weiter entwickeln wird. Das der Gesetzgeber den Betrieb solcher Motorfahrzeuge im Wald erlaubt, ist mir vor diesem Hintergrund nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar, aber wie so oft hat die Politik dem Druck der Wirtschaft nachgegeben und nicht vorhergesehen, welche Konsequenzen diese Einstufung langfristig haben wird. Wie so oft muss aber die Situation wahrscheinlich erst einmal ordentlich eskalieren, bevor man reagiert oder die Regelungen anpasst. Ich fürchte nur, dass das dann auch für uns Bio-Biker nicht gut ausgehen wird.


----------



## mw.dd (10. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das der Gesetzgeber den Betrieb solcher Motorfahrzeuge im Wald erlaubt, ist mir vor diesem Hintergrund nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar, aber wie so oft hat die Politik dem Druck der Wirtschaft nachgegeben und nicht vorhergesehen, welche Konsequenzen diese Einstufung langfristig haben wird.


Ich bin mir sicher, das denjenigen, die die Gleichstellung von E-Bike und Fahrrad betrieben haben nicht bewusst war was das für das Betretungsrecht bedeutet - wenn sie überhaupt wussten was "Betretungsrecht" ist.
Und das trifft nicht nur auf die verantworlichen Beamten im Verkehrsministerium zu...
Den richtigen Blick darauf hat wohl zuerst Haibike; die haben ein Geschäftsmodell gewittert.


Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich fürchte nur, dass das dann auch für uns Bio-Biker nicht gut ausgehen wird.


Genau das ist aus meiner Sicht das Problem. Und jeder, der Gleichstellung von Fahrrad und E-Bike aktiv betreibt, fördert oder verteidigt nimmt billigend in Kauf, dass das derzeit umfassende Betretungsrecht in absehbarer Zeit Geschichte ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (10. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Genau das ist aus meiner Sicht das Problem. Und jeder, der Gleichstellung von Fahrrad und E-Bike aktiv betreibt, fördert oder verteidigt nimmt billigend in Kauf, dass das derzeit umfassende Betretungsrecht in absehbarer Zeit Geschichte ist.


Das Gleiche trifft aus meiner Sicht auch auf illegalen Trailbau und Buddeln zu. Wer das toleriert oder gar fördert, sollte sich über evtl. Konsequenzen im Klaren sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. März 2021)

Und wenn es irgendwann (überspitzt formuliert?) keine Trails für alle geben wird, braucht es dafür dann auch keine Interessenvertretung(en) mehr... ☝🏻👀


----------



## mw.dd (10. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und wenn es irgendwann (überspitzt formuliert?) keine Trails für alle geben wird, braucht es dafür dann auch keine Interessenvertretung(en) mehr... ☝🏻👀


Stimmt. Dann braucht es nur noch eine Trailbaufirma so wie die IMBA.


----------



## Black-Under (10. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Presse hält 450 W als Dauerleistung für einen Profi realistisch, die Studie gibt sie aber nicht an. Auf der Straße wird man sie so nicht erreichen, dafür ist auch Alp d'Huez zu kurz. Auch die Einzelzeitfahren sind meist unter einer Stunde gefahren und haben Streckenabschnitte, auf denen man nicht mit voller Leitung fahren kann oder muss.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass in Deutschland das zulassungsfreie E-Rad politisch gewollt ist und wir es auch nicht mehr aus dem Wald verbannen werden. Das die hier von manchen hier als zusätzliche Konkurrenz empfunden werden und man mit ihnen den bisher alleine genutzen Spielplatz teilen muss, ist eine Folge. Den Wegen ist es auch egal, ob ich mit meiner Spitzenleistung ohne Motor auf feuchtem Untergrund den Boden aufreiße. Umsichtiges Fahren liegt immer noch am Fahrer und nicht am Rad. Die Nutzung von Wegen, die nicht (mehr) im Wegeplan sind, sowie der Bau von Trails abseits aller Wege sind im Moment aber das größere Problem Eine Öffnung des Siebengebirges außerhalb des Wegeplans sehe ich derzeit nicht realistisch. Allenfalls die reinen Wirtschaftswege, auf denen Fußgänger offiziell geduldet sind, wird man mit viel Glück auch für das Rad öffnen können.


Marco Pantani hatte bei seinem Rekord auf L’Alpe d’Huez folgende Werte :

14,5 Kilometer
1130 Höhenmeter.
Pantanis Zeit: 37:35 Minuten
Seine Durchschnittsleistung: 403 Watt

Ich weiß noch als ich in dem darauf folgenden Jahr, L’Alpe d’Huez mit dem RR gefahren bin und alles dort hoch gegeben habe  und ziemlich genau halb so schnell war (ich war ziemlich gut drauf und vorher schon zwei Wochen mit dem RR in den Alpen). Das war eine unglaubliche Leistung und wie wir heute wissen nur gedopt möglich.

Also bleiben wir realistisch. Bei Jan Ullrich hieß es damals er würde im Zeitfahren 330 Watt im Durchschnitt fahren.


----------



## Jaerrit (10. März 2021)

Wollt Ihr Euch nicht langsam nen „Wer drückt wie lange wieviel Watt Angeber Faden“ nehmen?   
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Splash (10. März 2021)

Kann die eher philosophische E-Bike vs. Pedelec vs. Bio-Bike-Diskussion, bei der es nur um das 7GB an sich geht, genau so ausgegliedert werden? Auch die hat ja schon Ausmaße, dass sie Leute anlockt, die zurlokalen Begebenheiten keinen Bezug haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. März 2021)

Nach mir noch 7 und wir feiern hier gemeinsam Silberspamzeit.
🤔


----------



## Geplagter (10. März 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr Euch nicht langsam nen „Wer drückt wie lange wieviel Watt Angeber Faden“ nehmen?
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Wenn wir uns alle an diese Vorgabe halten, wird aber in diesem Thread nichts annähernd sinnhaftes mehr gepostet werden. Diese Wattdiskussionen waren für mich irgendwie ein Lichtblick.


----------



## Jaerrit (10. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> nichts annähernd sinnhaftes mehr gepostet werden.


Passt doch zum Wegeplan


----------



## Trekki (10. März 2021)

Die Watt-Fragen sind doch nur getriggert worden von den anti-Pedelec Beiträgen hier. Diese Spaltung in Gruppen ist doch nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der MTB Gegner. Letztendlich ist es den MTB Gegnern egal, mit welchen Mitteln wir getrollt werden. Erst ein Teil, danach den Rest ist einfacher als alle auf einmal.

Weitere Spaltungen sind leicht möglich. Denkt nur an die Adipösen (+30 kg auf den Rippen -> +30 kg wirken auf den Trail) oder die Rothaarigen (_) (die können grundsätzlich keine Fahrtechnik) oder die Brillenträger (die wickeln sich an jedem zweiten Baum). Da gibt es sicherlich noch viele weitere Gruppen, die weg müssen. Zuletzt bleiben nur noch die 3 hier vertretenen vernünftigen (_) alleine im 7GB. Für die lohnt ja kein Wegenetz, die können so weg.

(*) bitte hier jeder für sich selbst etwas sinnvolles ausdenken


----------



## MDubiedMTB (11. März 2021)

Mal gespannt was da zum Thema Boostnutzung raus kommt:









						Boost-Mode bis der Akku glüht?
					

Wie nutzt Ihr Euer E-MTB? Welche Unterstützungsmodi sind Euch am wichtigsten, mit wie viel Wattstunden seid Ihr unterwegs, wie häufig fahrt Ihr Eure Akkus leer?




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## Geplagter (11. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Watt-Fragen sind doch nur getriggert worden von den anti-Pedelec Beiträgen hier. Diese Spaltung in Gruppen ist doch nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der MTB Gegner. Letztendlich ist es den MTB Gegnern egal, mit welchen Mitteln wir getrollt werden. Erst ein Teil, danach den Rest ist einfacher als alle auf einmal.


Meines Erachtens zeugt es nicht unbedingt von Weitblick, wenn man eine durchaus sachliche und begründete Diskussion zum Thema E-Bikes im Wald als Beitrag zum Teilen und Spalten ansieht. Es gibt hier zunehmend klare Fakten, denen sich auch die DIMB auf Dauer nicht verschließen kann. Einige Entwicklungen habe ich ja bereits aufgezeigt und das ist alles erst der Anfang. 
Die MTB-Gegner könnten die Tatsache, dass sich die MTB-Community kritisch mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt, auch völlig anders auffassen. Nämlich in der Art, dass es unter den Bikern durchaus Menschen gibt, denen sich die aktuellen Problematiken erschließen und das ihnen daran gelegen ist, einen gemeinsamen, für alle Seiten vertretbaren Nenner zu finden, anstatt Gleichmacherei zu betreiben und nur permanent zu fordern, dass der Wald stets und für alle Nutzergruppen verfügbar sein sollte.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> zu fordern, dass der Wald stets und für alle Nutzergruppen verfügbar sein sollte.


Motor sowie ohne Motor ist hier gemeint! Es sollten alle, die nur mit Muskelkraft in der Natur ihrer Freizeit/Sport nach gehen gleich behandelt werden. Und ebenso so alle die einen Motor nutzen und da egal ob unterstützend oder alleine! Es spricht nichts dagegen mit dem Motor Forstwege zu nutzen, aber sehr wohl die schmalen Pfade! Mit ist ehrlich gesagt bis jetzt kein motor getriebener untergekommen der Rücksicht auf unmotorisierte Rücksicht genommen hätte! Die die sich z.b. im Wald auf Forstwegen oder auf Rad/fußwegen an den Fußgängern anderen Radfahrern vorbeiquetschen sind meist entweder RR Fahrer oder e-bikes! Und dann leider oft ältere die ihre.gefährte kaum im Griff haben! Gefährlich wurde es meist mit e-bikes... Das sind auch oft jene die es schaffen Radwege zu 2. komplett zu blockieren. Kommt ihnen was entgegen wird nur wieder willig Platz gemacht, wenn überhaupt, kommt man na eine solche Situation von hinten Ran, wird sofort danach wieder die Lücke zugemacht, es kann ja nicht sein daß es eventuell schnellere Radfahrer gibt... 
Vielleicht erklären solche Beobachtungen, die Abneigung gegen Motoren an Fahrrädern! Besonders wenn man auch *mit jüngeren Kindern* auf Radwegen unterwegs ist merkt man erst wie *wenig Rücksicht auf schwächere* genommen wird! Erlebt man solche Situationen nicht aus dieser Sicht, kann man sich alles schön reden... auf freier leerer Strecke machen sich dann allerdings beide Kids dann auch einen Spass draud die e-biker zu ärgern... rankommen lassen.... und tschüsss...


----------



## Jaerrit (11. März 2021)

Ich für meinen Teil wüsste gern mal, ob @Trekki hier seine persönlichen Ansichten vertritt, ob dies deckungsgleich mit der Ansicht der Dimb ist bzw er für die Dimb hier in der Region spricht. 
Mit einer Deutschen Interessenvertretung Elektro-Mountainbike möchte ich persönlich nichts zu tun haben. Danke & mfg


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil wüsste gern mal, ob @Trekki hier seine persönlichen Ansichten vertritt, ob dies deckungsgleich mit der Ansicht der Dimb ist bzw er für die Dimb hier in der Region spricht.
> Mit einer Deutschen Interessenvertretung Elektro-Mountainbike möchte ich persönlich nichts zu tun haben. Danke & mfg


Ich für meinen Teil würde als Trekki auf so einen bescheuerten Kommentar gar nicht antworten...

...sagt ein DIMB und DAV Mitglied...

Mist, musst du die von deiner Buddy Liste jetzt alle streichen?


----------



## Jaerrit (11. März 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mist, musst du die von deiner Buddy Liste jetzt alle streichen?


Es geht hier nicht um meine Buddy-Liste... 
Folgendes Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung: ich wähle keine Partei, von denen ich mich nicht vertreten fühle, besonders nicht wenn sie womöglich sogar Ansichten vertritt die in keiner Weise mit meiner Überzeugung übereinstimmt.
Insofern, warum sollte ich Mitglied in einem Verein sein, der Dinge vertritt, die nicht meiner Meinung entsprechen.
Die Aussage von Trekki und dieses „gleichmachen“ von Pedelec und Fahrrad geht mir einfach auf die Nerven, und wenn dies auch der Meinung der DIMB entspricht weiß ich das ich da als Mitglied falsch bin.
Aber ansonsten hervorragende Antwort von Dir, da bekommt man richtig Laune auf Euren Verein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um meine Buddy-Liste...
> Folgendes Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung: ich wähle keine Partei, von denen ich mich nicht vertreten fühle, besonders nicht wenn sie womöglich sogar Ansichten vertritt die in keiner Weise mit meiner Überzeugung übereinstimmt.
> Insofern, warum sollte ich Mitglied in einem Verein sein, der Dinge vertritt, die nicht meiner Meinung entsprechen.
> Die Aussage von Trekki und dieses „gleichmachen“ von Pedelec und Fahrrad geht mir einfach auf die Nerven, und wenn dies auch der Meinung der DIMB entspricht weiß ich das ich da als Mitglied falsch bin.
> Aber ansonsten hervorragende Antwort von Dir, da bekommt man richtig Laune auf Euren Verein


Es ist nun Mal so das der Vater Staat der Meinung war es ist eine gute Idee e-bikes richtigen Fahrrädern gleichzustellen. Dagegen kann sowohk die DIMB als auch z.b. der DAV grundsätzlich nichts machen. Auch ich halte die Gleichstellung ungleicher Sachen für Grund falsch! Dennoch vertritt die DIMB/DAV die mtb'ler, und setzt sich für den Erhalt unserer Rechte ein! Und das im Rahmen des möglichen durchaus erfolgreich! Auch glaube ich daß wir dieses Gespenst der Gleichstellung nicht mehr los werden! 

Mir geht es viel mehr darum den gemeinen e-biker immer wieder auf die Probleme, die ihr tun Zusätzlich zum reinen befahren mit Muskelkraft mit sich bringt, Hinzuweisen!
Ich hoffe zumindest das einige begreifen das man z.b. nicht jeden trail bergauf fahren muss nur weil die Industrie mit uphillflow wirbt, und sich vor ALLEM Rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten hat! Würden das alle Biker so machen, hatten wir keine Probleme und Konflikte im Wald! 

Auch die Hersteller sollten sich da deutlich mehr Engagieren!


----------



## Schn33fraese (11. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es spricht nichts dagegen mit dem Motor Forstwege zu nutzen, aber sehr wohl die schmalen Pfade!



Ich glaube, dass wenn eine 2m-Regel oder so einführt wird, wird die nicht nur für EMtb gelten, sonder dann für alles mit Rädern. Letzlich kann es mir eigentlich egal sein, ich fahre kein Ebike. Ich habe nur nicht die Hoffnung, dass wenn die Nacht der langen Messer kommt, die Mtbler ohne Motor nicht eingeschränkt werden.

Ansonsten kann man der Ausführung durchaus beipflichten, v.a. dem Statement hinsichtlich der Rücksicht auf Schwächere. Ich persönlich kann das nur nicht so mit motorisiert/nicht motorisiert verknüpfen. Zum einen achte ich ehrlicherweise nicht auf Ebike oder mit ohne Motor, zum anderen fällt mir vermehrt rücksichtsloses Verhalten genau so in allen anderen Lebensbereichen auf. Auf normalen Radwegen geht es nach meinem Empfinden aggressiver zu als im Wald, eher wie auf der Autobahn. Man kann halt nicht mehr einfach so reflektiertes Verhalten bei Erwachsenen voraussetzten, das ist der Zeitgeist. 

Ich bin überrascht, dass man so wenig von Radon hört. Der lokale Hersteller in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Kottenforst, 7GB und den anderen Problemzonen. In Koblenz ist man da weiter.


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um meine Buddy-Liste...
> Folgendes Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung: ich wähle keine Partei, von denen ich mich nicht vertreten fühle, besonders nicht wenn sie womöglich sogar Ansichten vertritt die in keiner Weise mit meiner Überzeugung übereinstimmt.
> Insofern, warum sollte ich Mitglied in einem Verein sein, der Dinge vertritt, die nicht meiner Meinung entsprechen.
> Die Aussage von Trekki und dieses „gleichmachen“ von Pedelec und Fahrrad geht mir einfach auf die Nerven, und wenn dies auch der Meinung der DIMB entspricht weiß ich das ich da als Mitglied falsch bin.
> Aber ansonsten hervorragende Antwort von Dir, da bekommt man richtig Laune auf Euren Verein



du kannst dich ja zur Abwechslung selber mal engagieren, statt hier im Forum die Leute anzumachen?

btw: in diesen Vereinen (DAV/DIMB) sind Leute ehrenamtlich tätig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2021)

@Jaerrit deinem Beitragsschwerpunkten im Forum nach gehe ich davon aus, du wählst  Die Partei. 🤔


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass wenn eine 2m-Regel oder so einführt wird, wird die nicht nur für EMtb gelten, sonder dann für alles mit Rädern. Letzlich kann es mir eigentlich egal sein, ich fahre kein Ebike. Ich habe nur nicht die Hoffnung, dass wenn die Nacht der langen Messer kommt, die Mtbler ohne Motor nicht eingeschränkt werden.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man der Ausführung durchaus beipflichten, v.a. dem Statement hinsichtlich der Rücksicht auf Schwächere. Ich persönlich kann das nur nicht so mit motorisiert/nicht motorisiert verknüpfen. Zum einen achte ich ehrlicherweise nicht auf Ebike oder mit ohne Motor, zum anderen fällt mir vermehrt rücksichtsloses Verhalten genau so in allen anderen Lebensbereichen auf. Auf normalen Radwegen geht es nach meinem Empfinden aggressiver zu als im Wald, eher wie auf der Autobahn. Man kann halt nicht mehr einfach so reflektiertes Verhalten bei Erwachsenen voraussetzten, das ist der Zeitgeist.
> 
> Ich bin überrascht, dass man so wenig von Radon hört. Der lokale Hersteller in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Kottenforst, 7GB und den anderen Problemzonen. In Koblenz ist man da weiter.


Genau das Problem mit den einschränken für alle sehe ich auch! Nur wird man keine einseitige Einschränkung bekommen da gebe ich dir Recht! Wir müssen aber erreichen die e-biker auf zurütteln wie problematisch ihr tun ist!  
Mit fällt es halt meist dadurch auf, das ältere Menschen flott unterwegs sind, die ohne Unterstützung vermutlich nicht mit meinen Kids mithalten könnten, und dann geht der Blick immer Richtung Tretlager. 

Und ja Rücksicht ist ein Fremdwort! War heut morgen im Aldi was Besorgen, das ich nicht fast weggeschubst wurde, war alles... Hinweise auf Abstand wurden gewissenglich ignoriert und mir fast von ner Oma die Ware aus der Hand gerissen... Da bin ich dann noch etwas mittiger geworden... 

Wir waren z.b. mit den Kids letztes Jahr von Sinzig nach Dernau gefahren, auf dem Radweg. Purer Horror vor allem für unseren kurzen, zurück haben wir dann die trails auf der anderen Seite der ahr genommen. Das war auch für ihn so ein entspanntes fahren, trotz der schmalen Wege und dem zur Ahr hin nicht ganz ungefährlichen Geländes. Da haben wir uns alle deutlich sicherer gefühlt.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> du kannst dich ja zur Abwechslung selber mal engagieren, statt hier im Forum die Leute anzumachen?
> 
> btw: in diesen Vereinen (DAV/DIMB) sind Leute ehrenamtlich tätig.


Ich verstehe zumindest seinen Standpunkt, und bin mit der Einstellung der DIMB da auch sagen wir Mal unzufrieden! Es sollte viel mehr dafür getan werden, das die e-biker sensibilisiert werden, und nicht nur gedankenlos konsumieren! Ich weiß Corona hat einigen geplanten Aktionen den Stecker gezogen, und ich selbst kann z.b. beruflich überhaupt nicht voraus planen, und irgendwelche Aktionen sicher unterstützen! Wenn man ständig wechhselnde Pläne von Woche zu Woche hat mit Zeiten zwischen 6-22 und diese auch erst mi/do für die Folgewoche erhält, ist jegliche längerfristig zu Planende Vereinsaktion aber auch private Termine reine Glückssache... Wobei für private Sachen trage ich das ein, klappt auch meistens, aber man kann es nicht mit Vorgaben übertreiben.  Bei 2 Kids und davon ab Sommer beide  Schulpflichtig, fallen leider reichlich Termine an...


----------



## Jaerrit (11. März 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> du kannst dich ja zur Abwechslung selber mal engagieren, statt hier im Forum die Leute anzumachen?
> 
> btw: in diesen Vereinen (DAV/DIMB) sind Leute ehrenamtlich tätig.


Ok, alles klar. Für wen hältst Du Dich, das Du glaubst zu wissen wo ich mich „zur Abwechslung“ engagiere und welchen Anteil meiner Lebenszeit ich irgendwo ehrenamtlich verbracht habe? 

Ich habe eine Frage zur Einstellung der DIMB zu einem gewissen Thema gestellt, als Antwort bekomme ich gesagt ich würde „Leute anmachen“. Wenn das Eure Art und Weise ist Leute zum „Mitmachen“ zu bewegen wünsche ich Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg.

@Trail Surfer 
Die Partei nur wenn im 7GB endlich mal richtige Radwege eingerichtet werden


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2021)

Ok, verstehe, du legst dann also die Oberleitung ins Oberstübchen von dänen. 🤭


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Die Partei nur wenn im 7GB endlich mal richtige Radwege eingerichtet werden


Es gibt Parteien die sind grundsätzlich unwählbar egal wie sehr sie sich fürs Radfahren/ MTB einsetzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es gibt Parteien die sind grundsätzlich unwählbar egal wie sehr sie sich fürs Radfahren/ MTB einsetzen!


Meinen Sie AfD? 🧐


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Meinen Sie AfD? 🧐


Ich glaub du kennst meine Einstellung... Und weißt welches Parteienspektrum ich meine....


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du kennst meine Einstellung... Und weißt welches Parteienspektrum ich meine....


Jenseits von welcher Mitte ist das?
Wenn Vorpfosten rechts- und linksrheinisch dabei sind könnte man (ich nicht, danke) zumindest eine radikale Splittergruppe, die AfR, gründen. 🤔


----------



## mw.dd (11. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wir müssen aber erreichen die e-biker auf zurütteln wie problematisch ihr tun ist!


Sinnlos. Den "Problematischen" - und das sind nicht solche wie Trekki - geht das am A.... vorbei.
Machen sie in Zukunft halt was anderes mit Motor  


delphi1507 schrieb:


> und bin mit der Einstellung der DIMB da auch sagen wir Mal unzufrieden!


Das darfst Du nicht! Die sind alle ehrenamtlich!1!!!!11!elf!!


----------



## Geplagter (11. März 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> du kannst dich ja zur Abwechslung selber mal engagieren, statt hier im Forum die Leute anzumachen?
> 
> btw: in diesen Vereinen (DAV/DIMB) sind Leute ehrenamtlich tätig.


Es ist durchaus anerkennenswert, wenn sich Leute ehrenamtlich für die Belange von Bikern engagieren. Das stellt hier auch niemand infrage. Es bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass sie das Recht gepachtet haben und ich vollständig mit ihnen einer Meinung bin, bzw. sein muss.


----------



## Jaerrit (11. März 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das darfst Du nicht! Die sind alle ehrenamtlich!1!!!!11!elf!!


Ich verstehe aber den Grund dafür.... Es bringt nichts gegen ein Gesetz zu arbeiten, das eh nicht gekippt wird....


----------



## Trekki (11. März 2021)

OT Post mit dem Ziel die OT Diskussion über meine Person zu beenden.

Ich habe hier (zumindest auf den letzten Seiten) mich nicht als Vertreter der DIMB in Stellung gebracht. Ich habe aber eine Funktion innerhalb der DIMB und bin auch Mitglied, das streite ich nicht ab.

Wenn meine Ansichten und die von DIMB oder AFD oder sonst einer Gruppe übereinstimmen ist das halt so. Wenn die DIMB behauptet 2+2 ist 5, die AFD aber dagegenhält 2+2 ist 4, dann werde ich der AFD in dem Punkt zustimmen und der DIMB wiedersprechen (ich glaube aber nicht ein besseres Beispiel finden zu können).

Ich selbst fahre kein e-MTB, gemischte Touren mit e-MTB Fahrern habe ich gemacht und möchte ich nach Corona auch wieder machen. Ist sehr entspannt, gibt aber keine Tagestour.
Ich selbst pendle mit einem Pedelec zur Arbeit. Habe seit Mai 2019 damit gut 8000 km abgespult.

Das was ich hier schreibe ich meine Meinung. Ich bilde mir meine Meinung anhand von Informationen, die mir zugänglich sind. Die Qualität der Informationen gehen aber dabei mit in meine Meinungsbildung.
Aussagen wie "fakt ist..." oder  "alle xxx sind ..." sind für mich wertlos.
Beispiel Aussage "alle Radfahrer fahren über rot". Erste Bewertung wie geschrieben, dann suche ich Informationen und komme zur meiner Meinung. Hier die Information: die Polizei hat gezählt und 10 mal so viele Autos bei Rot gesehen, wie Radfahrer. Betonung auf "gezählt", das ist für mich die Qualität der Information (Link).

Meine Meinung vor einigen Posts mit den "400 W Dauerleistung" basierte nur auf meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen und ist mir schön wiederlegt worden. Meine Meinung in dem Punkt habe ich geändert.


----------



## Trekki (11. März 2021)

@Trail Surfer : "die Partei" ist Satire. Bitte glaube auch nicht, was Du im Postillon liest.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer : "die Partei" ist Satire. Bitte glaube auch nicht, was Du im Postillon liest.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es verstanden!
Btw bin ich seit 1990 fast ununterbrochen ehrenamtlich im Sport tätig - um das mal erwähnt zu haben...😷


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus anerkennenswert, wenn sich Leute ehrenamtlich für die Belange von Bikern engagieren. Das stellt hier auch niemand infrage. Es bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass sie das Recht gepachtet haben und ich vollständig mit ihnen einer Meinung bin, bzw. sein ...



Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet bzgl Recht gepachtet oder?

Jedoch ist die Art, wie hier einige sich anmaßen, Auskunft zu verlangen/einzufordern (selber auf der Homepage nachlesen, ist ja auch echt anstrengend, lieber hier ein wenig rumtrollen) nur noch nervig.

Wenn man nicht mit der Arbeit eines Vereines zufrieden ist, hingehen, mitmachen, sich einbringen, ok. Ansonsten kann ich es verstehen, wenn dann jemand austreten mag, weil ihm Positionen nicht passen. Allerdings sollte man diese dann auch kennen. 

Aber nur, weil da jemand die „horrende“ Summe des DIMB Jahresbeitrages beisteuert, meint hier einen Dicken machen zu können, passt mir nicht und sage ich entsprechend im Forum wie auch im richtigen Leben.

Und das als Privatperson, bevor hier gleich wieder jemand anfängt zu geifern.

Ansonsten sollten sich Leute, die NULL Verbindung zum 7G haben, gerne in anderen Threads zu ihrer ebike-Aversion austoben.

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2021)

@ Bezug zum Siebengebirge: Erst mal bitte alle raus hier, die nicht PLZ 536 wohnen. 🤗


----------



## davez (11. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zur Einordnung der 250 W : dies entspricht einem mittelmäßig trainierten MTBler. Ein gut trainierter MTBler wird um die 400 W Dauerleistung bringen. Kurzfristig (als Sprint) wird fast jeder die 400 W knacken.


Völliger nonsense diese Zahl, das zeigt das Unwissen. Schau Dir einfach mal die Leistungen auf Strava an.
Ich würde mich als mittelmäßig trainiert bezeichnen. Ich fahre auf Asphalt (!) einen 10 minütigen Anstieg (6% - 8%), wenn ich Gas gebe im Schnitt mit ca. 260 Watt. Da liege ich bei den bekannten Strecken mit mehreren hundert - vorwiegend Rennradfahrern - im vorderen Drittel (über alle jemals gemessenen Zeiten hinweg). Bei 400 Watt Dauerleistung kannst Du im Profirennsport antreten - MVP hatte bei der Strade Biance bei seinem Sieg am letzten Wochenende im Schnitt 370 Watt getreten und selbst beim Zielanstieg - wo er alle anderen im Sprint hinter sich ließ - 570 Watt.

Auf die 250 Watt des Elektromotors kommen noch einmal zusätzlich die Leistung des E-Bike Fahrers hinzu. D.h. der kommt auf 400 Watt - 500 Watt und zwar über einen Zeitraum, den hier im Forum kaum einer zu leisten im Stande ist.

Dass ein E-Bike beim Thema Bodenerosion auf gleichem Niveau wie ein Mountainbike liegt, gehört für mich ins Reich der Märchen - so wie Deine Annahme zu der Wattzahl. Die fahren mit E-Bikes Strecken hinauf, die mit MTBs nicht fahrbar sind, bergab hast Du das deutlich höhere Gewicht des Bikes und die Strecken werden in der selben Zeit häufiger gefahren (genau den Kaufgrund nennen viele E-Biker, auch hier im Forum).

Zuguterletzt fahren E-Biker in die (Mittel-)Gebirge, die körperlich dazu ohne Motor nicht in der Lage wären, wodurch sich der Nutzungsdruck noch einmal deutlich erhöht.

Aus den Gründen ist für mich eine Unterscheidung mit und ohne Motor angebracht und sinnvoll. Dass der DIMB E-Biker werben will so wie der ADAC Autofahrer ist mir klar. Deshalb ist der ADAC auch strikt gegen Tempo 130 und für autofreundliche Innenstädte. Und der DIMB argementiert pro E-Biker. Das ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als Klientelpolitik - so wie beim ADAC.


----------



## Geplagter (12. März 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jedoch ist die Art, wie hier einige sich anmaßen, Auskunft zu verlangen/einzufordern (selber auf der Homepage nachlesen, ist ja auch echt anstrengend, lieber hier ein wenig rumtrollen) nur noch nervig.


Was ist falsch daran, wenn man hier nach der offiziellen Position der DIMB zum Thema E-MTB fragt? Auf der Webseite konnte ich dazu nämlich auf die Schnelle keine Auskunft finden.
Un wer genau hat hier rumgetrollt? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurden kritische Positionen zu E-MTB und eine für den einen oder anderen nicht nachvollziehbare Haltung, bzw. die fehlende Distanzierung der DIMB dazu thematisiert. Fällt das jetzt schon in die Rubrik "rumtrollen"?
Du nimmst in deinem letzten Post für dich in Anspruch, auch dann deine Meinung auszusprechen, wenn diese anderen nicht passt. Das müssen wir hier klaglos aushalten, denn so ist das in in einer Demokratie. Akzeptiere dann aber bitte auch, dass es Menschen gibt, deren Meinung sich nicht mit deiner deckt und die für sich ebenfalls das Recht beanspruchen, diese hier kund zu tun.


----------



## Geplagter (12. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Völliger nonsense diese Zahl, das zeigt das Unwissen. Schau Dir einfach mal die Leistungen auf Strava an.
> Ich würde mich als mittelmäßig trainiert bezeichnen. Ich fahre auf Asphalt (!) einen 10 minütigen Anstieg (6% - 8%), wenn ich Gas gebe im Schnitt mit ca. 260 Watt. Da liege ich bei den bekannten Strecken mit mehreren hundert - vorwiegend Rennradfahrern - im vorderen Drittel (über alle jemals gemessenen Zeiten hinweg).


Die von Strava ermittelten Werte sind aber in jedem Fall mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn zum einen ist Strava darauf angewiesen, dass der User sein Körpergewicht und das seines Rades exakt eingegeben hat und auch wenn das alles korrekt ist, neigt Strava nach meiner Beobachtung dazu, zu hohe Wattwerte anzuzeigen. Wer jedoch regelmäßig mit Powermeter unterwegs ist, wird wissen, dass eine permanent zur Verfügung stehende Zusatzleistung von 250 Watt ein mehr als sattes Leistungsplus ist, das einen fahrerisch in eine völlig andere Kategorie katapultiert. Da ändert auch das etwas höhere Gewicht eines E-BIkes nicht viel dran.


----------



## NiklasR (12. März 2021)

Na dann.. muss mich wohl doch nochmals wiederholen... fühle mich einfach dazu aufgefordert!




NiklasR schrieb:


> Thema Fahrleistung:
> 
> Mit einer Kapazität von 700W/h und Spitzenleistungen von weit über 600W, sollte sich jeder mal vor Augen führen was dies eigentlich bedeutet.. 1Std und 10min würde der Akku diese 600W raushauen können.. das schafft KEIN MENSCH dieser Erde auch nur annähernd!
> 
> ...




#gleichstellungaufheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (12. März 2021)

Man merkt dass es grad zu viel regnet...


----------



## Trekki (12. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Völliger nonsense diese Zahl, das zeigt das Unwissen.


Ich habe meiner Aussage inzwischen auch zwei mal wiedersprochen und dies als dazugelernt bezeichnet. Was willst Du noch mehr? 10€ in die Spendenkasse für gemobbte Biobiker?
Hier mein Denkfehler im Detail:
Ich habe meine Leistungsdaten aus meinem 53. Lebensjahr hier veröffentlicht. Dort ist für mich abzulesen, dass ich bei 200 W aufpassen muss, das mir nicht kalt wird. 300 W sind sicherlich lange fahrbar. Das ganze bei einem 20 Jahre jüngeren Traininerten (also 32 Jähriger) erwarte ich nennenswert höher. Dies habe ich ohne viel nachlesen als "um die 400 W" beschrieben. Der Fehler ist von mir auf andere zu schließen (so habe ich es vor einigen Posts formuliert) und ich kenne nicht das Alter von Otto-Normal-MTBler.




Geplagter schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran, wenn man hier nach der offiziellen Position der DIMB zum Thema E-MTB fragt?


Es gab keine Frage nach der offiziellen Position sondern es wurde der DIMB eine Aussage "in den Mund" gelegt und dann gefordert, diese zu wiederlegen. Daran ist der Weg falsch: wer die Aussage macht, soll die auch belegen. Alternativ kann eine Frage gestellt werden. Dann gibt es die Chance auf eine Antwort.


----------



## phoenixinflames (13. März 2021)

Mal ein kurzer empirisch-anekdotischer Vergleich, wen ich im 7GB in einem 2h-Fenster so getroffen habe.
Jeweils Wochentag, immer ähnliche Uhrzeit, immer gleiche Runde.

Schönes Wetter im Siebengebirge

März 2020: Die immer gleiche Hundebesitzerin, 3 Wanderer/Spaziergänger, 2 Radfahrer
März 2021: Hundebesitzerin, 5 Wanderer/Spaziergänger, 11 E-Biker

Schlechtes Wetter im Siebengebirge

März 2020: Hundebesitzerin, ansonsten niemand
März 2021: Hundebesitzerin, 5 E-Biker

Das Problem ist nicht nur die schiere Anzahl, sondern, wie weiter oben erwähnt, dass die eben auch problemlos meine Runde in der selben Zeit zweimal fahren können.
Was das an Mehrbelastung ausmacht, kann man gerade wunderbar an völlig zerpflügten Trails beobachten. Letztes Jahr habe ich mich noch gefreut, wenn ich mal eine Reifenspur gefunden habe; "Oh, ich bin nicht der Einzige!"

Und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass nur ein Bruchteil der E-Biker ohne Motorunterstützung auch nur auf die Idee gekommen wäre, sich vom Rhein zum Löwenburger Hof zu quälen.

Ich habe da eine ganz klare Meinung: Motorunterstützte Zweiräder raus aus dem Wald!

(Der Ironie, dass "Zweiräder raus aus dem Wald!" sicher eine verbreitete Meinung ist, bin ich mir durchaus bewusst.)


----------



## Geplagter (13. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es gab keine Frage nach der offiziellen Position sondern es wurde der DIMB eine Aussage "in den Mund" gelegt und dann gefordert, diese zu wiederlegen.


Dann frage ich jetzt mal ganz offiziell nach der Position der DIMB zum Thema E-MTB im Wald. Auf der Webseite konnte ich dazu wie gesagt nichts finden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2021)

Beitrag 2.442 ☝🏻





						!!! 7-GB Verbot/gesperrt !!!
					

@Trekki und Gefolge: Macht ihr mal einfach weiter euer Ding, ich werde doch dem DIMB nicht nachweisen, dass er nichts gegen frisierte Pedelecs veröffentlicht hat. Das Zeug, was man schnüffelt, um so albern zu argumentieren, will ich gar nicht kennen. Auweia!  Ich habe nichts argumentiert, habe...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Jaerrit (13. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Beitrag 2.442 ☝🏻
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das erneute Verlinken dieser Veröffentlichung, enthält durchaus „spannende“ Thesen:


			
				DIMB-Stellungnahme zur Behauptung des BUND Bayern „Bergsport darf kein Motorsport werden“ schrieb:
			
		

> Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Fahrer von Pedelecs sind erfahrene Umsteiger vom normalen MTB


Soso, wenn es da steht, muss wohl so sein 🤷🏼‍♂️

Edit sagt: Hat aber nix mit dem 7G zu tun, ist aber dort und am Rhein unten ähnlich zu beobachten: alles ambitionierte Fahrtechnik-Götter die einfach „Knie haben“ und nur deshalb Pedelec fahren (mit niedriger Unterstützung, damit es auch anstrengend ist) ☝🏼

Ich werde meine Aversion jetzt aber gern, wie vom „Thread-Moderator“ gewünscht, in anderen Threads abarbeiten


----------



## zett78 (13. März 2021)

Einen Test auf dem Ergometer beim Hausarzt würde ich aber jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als Referenz ansehen. Da stehen manchmal Geräte in den Praxen die sing uralt und werfen nicht annähernd verwertbare Daten aus.
W*i*dersprechen.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. März 2021)

Diese endlose Diskussion halte ich sowas von sinnfrei...
Zum einen wird sich eine anbahnende ungünstige Gesetzgebung nicht verhindern lassen, noch wird niemand die Ebikepest aufhalten können.
Für mich bedeutet das entgegen meiner Natur notfalls nicht mehr gewaltfrei das 7GB befahren zu können.
Eine massive Einschränkung durch wie auch immer geartete "Wegeführung" oder kolportierende Mopeds werde ich auf keinen Fall zulassen...sehr bedauerlich,aber wenn man wie meine Wenigkeit im 7GB vor über 30 Jahren "laufen " gelernt hat gibt seine Radheimat nicht so leicht auf.


----------



## Geplagter (13. März 2021)

@Trail Surfer und @Jaerrit: Danke, diese Posts waren mir durchaus geläufig. Mich hätte mehr eine Aussage des offiziellen DIMB-Vertreters zu diesem Thema interessiert und wie man die aktuellen Entwicklungen perspektivisch einordnet und ob sich daraus evtl. Konsequenzen für das Handeln und die Ausrichtung der DIMB ergeben. 
Ans 7GB habe ich mittlerweile einen Haken gemacht. Es ist mir den Stress nicht wert, mich für ein paar mittelmäßige Trails mit den Sherriffs anzulegen. Darüber hinaus nervt es ja nur noch, permanent Slalom um orientierungslose Fußgänger/Wanderer/Hunde fahren zu müssen, die einen bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit blöd anmachen. 
Ich gebe mich da keiner Illusion hin. Das 7GB ist bzgl. MTB Geschichte und das liegt natürlich nicht nur an den bösen E-Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (13. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Mich hätte mehr eine Aussage des offiziellen DIMB-Vertreters zu diesem Thema interessiert und wie man die aktuellen Entwicklungen perspektivisch einordnet und ob sich daraus evtl. Konsequenzen für das Handeln und die Ausrichtung der DIMB ergeben.


Was glaubst Du eigentlich was Du für Deinen horrenden Jahresbeitrag für Forderungen stellen kannst Burschi? 🧐 Informier Dich bitte auf der Website, ist das zuviel verlangt? 

Sarkasmus off: genau das wäre interessant zu wissen, Danke für die kluge, verständliche, höfliche Formulierung dieser Frage 

Und jetzt arbeite deinen E-Bike-Aversion bitte woanders ab


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2021)

Perspektivisch ist meine Mutmaßung, dass man auf mehr Eintritt von E-ern hofft, als durch Austritte derentwegen.🤔


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. März 2021)

@Geplagter ....einen Haken machen,niemals,es gibt durchaus noch die Möglichkeit einigermaßen ungestört zu biken,dazu müsste man aber Frühaufsteher sein. 
Im Sommer ab 6,im Winter so um 8 im 7GB starten,so planen das Hotspots oder knifflige Trails zu Beginn der Tour stehen, funktioniert nicht immer, aber so einigermaßen hat man dann Ruhe.


----------



## mig23 (13. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Diese endlose Diskussion halte ich sowas von sinnfrei...
> Zum einen wird sich eine anbahnende ungünstige Gesetzgebung nicht verhindern lassen, noch wird niemand die Ebikepest aufhalten können.
> Für mich bedeutet das entgegen meiner Natur notfalls nicht mehr gewaltfrei das 7GB befahren zu können.
> Eine massive Einschränkung durch wie auch immer geartete "Wegeführung" oder kolportierende Mopeds werde ich auf keinen Fall zulassen...sehr bedauerlich,aber wenn man wie meine Wenigkeit im 7GB vor über 30 Jahren "laufen " gelernt hat gibt seine Radheimat nicht so leicht auf.


Nicht mehr gewaltfrei heißt was?


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus nervt es ja nur noch, permanent Slalom um orientierungslose Fußgänger/Wanderer/Hunde fahren zu müssen, die einen bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit blöd anmachen.



Ja. Zum Glück ist es nicht oft der Fall (bei mir), aber es ist frustrierend, wenn man trotz Höflichkeit und z.T. übertriebener Rücksicht immer noch angefeindet wird. Ich frage mich, wie die den Anspruch rechtfertigen, Respekt einzufordern ohne selbst respektvoll zu sein. 

Ich bin echt gespannt, ob sich die gegenwärtige Eskalationsstufe wieder runterschrauben lässt oder ob es auf noch äzenderes Veralten hinausläuft. 

Da kommt auch das "gewaltfrei" ins Spiel. Ich habe im letzten Jahr zwei Fallen gefunden und der Polizei gemeldet. Ansonste ist es eher eine psychische Form der Gewalt, der man sich ab und zu ausgesetzt sieht. Ob Sinus Alba das auch so sieht weiß ich nicht.
Man braucht ein dickes Fell, je nach dem wo und wann man unterwegs ist.


----------



## Geplagter (13. März 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ansonste ist es eher eine psychische Form der Gewalt, der man sich ab und zu ausgesetzt sieht.


Nicht ausschließlich. Wir sind letztes Jahr von einer Hundehalterin tätlich angegriffen worden und mussten die Polizei hinzuziehen, weil die Dame völlig entgrenzt war. Sie war verbal definitiv nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (13. März 2021)

In den Kommunen passiert zb mal was. 
Hier ist wohl aber von einem pumptrack die Rede


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Wir sind letztes Jahr von einer Hundehalterin tätlich angegriffen worden und mussten die Polizei hinzuziehen,


 
Krass, sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. März 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr gewaltfrei heißt was?


....das ich mich bei Versuche mir den Weg zu verstellen oder gar festzuhalten wehren werde, bzw gewehrt habe.


----------



## davez (13. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Nicht ausschließlich. Wir sind letztes Jahr von einer Hundehalterin tätlich angegriffen worden und mussten die Polizei hinzuziehen, weil die Dame völlig entgrenzt war. Sie war verbal definitiv nicht mehr erreichbar.


Stöckchenleger sind schon normal im 7GB; letztes Jahr lag ein Metallpoller hinter einer Kurve mittig auf dem Weg und letztes Wochenende ist ein Hund ca. 50 Meter hinter mir her gerannt und hat mir versucht in den Fuß / Wade zu beißen (ist mir aber vorher noch nie passiert). Zur Krönung hat mich der Hundebesitzer beschimpft. Ich sei ja selbst dran schuld, da ich so schnell an ihm vorbei gefahren sein ("100 km/h!"). Tatsächlich hatte ich stark abgebremst - was ich immer bei Fußgängern, insbesondere bei denen mit freilaufenden Hunden und Kindern mache - und hatte aus meiner Trinkflasche getrunken. In der Tat erlebe ich blöde Sprüche oder anpöbeln fast ausschließlich bei Fußgängern mit freilaufenden Hund. Wenn ich dann frage, was ich falsch gemacht habe, kommt nicht selten die Aussage; ich eigentlich nicht, aber die "E-Biker". Meine Replik ist dann, dass es auch blöde Autofahrer gibt, aber deshalb nicht jeder Autofahrer automatisch blöd ist.


----------



## davez (13. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Die von Strava ermittelten Werte sind aber in jedem Fall mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn zum einen ist Strava darauf angewiesen, dass der User sein Körpergewicht und das seines Rades exakt eingegeben hat und auch wenn das alles korrekt ist, neigt Strava nach meiner Beobachtung dazu, zu hohe Wattwerte anzuzeigen. Wer jedoch regelmäßig mit Powermeter unterwegs ist, wird wissen, dass eine permanent zur Verfügung stehende Zusatzleistung von 250 Watt ein mehr als sattes Leistungsplus ist, das einen fahrerisch in eine völlig andere Kategorie katapultiert. Da ändert auch das etwas höhere Gewicht eines E-BIkes nicht viel dran.


Ich fahre mit einem Wattmesser, die Strava Zahlen sind in der Tat meist unsinnig. Aber die Zahlen von MVP bei seinem Rennen (Strade Biance) entstammen ebenfalls seinem Wattmesser. 

@Trekki Wenn Du über länger Zeit 300 Watt (echte gemessene - nicht Strava geschätzt) fährst und unter 75KG wiegst, solltest Du bei Rennen ganz vorne dabei sein. Dylan Johnson ist einer der besten professionellen Langstreckenfahrer auf dem MTB und Gravel in den USA und hat als 25 Jähriger ähnliche Leistungsdaten wie Du. In diesem Video beschreibt er sein Rennen (welches er gewonnen hat und zeigt die Leistungsdaten - 268 Watt im Schnitt):


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann frage, was ich falsch gemacht habe, kommt nicht selten die Aussage; ich eigentlich nicht, aber die "E-Biker".


Aber Hauptsache, man hat sich aufgeregt. Viele Erholungssuchende suchen eher Streit könnte man meinen. Die sind mitunter sehr einfach zu triggern. Ich versuche es  schon mal mit der Verwirrungstaktik. Freundlich grinsen, winken, sowas sagen wie grüß dich, alles gut soweit? Muss noch weiter, Frau wartet, schönen Tag noch. Dann überlegen die, woher sie einen kennen und sind abgelenkt. Bis die schnallen was los ist, bin ich weit weg  klappt aber nicht immer.



davez schrieb:


> Stöckchenleger sind schon normal im 7GB


Man stumpft echt ab. Denn eigentlich ist es total unnormal, dass man Fallen für andere Menschen aufstellt.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. März 2021)

....unnormal ist zZ nicht nur im 7G garnix....aber der Central Park ist halt extrem frequentiert, immer schon, jetzt halt exorbitant mehr, und die Chancen das dabei ein paar Kriminelle unter den Wanderern sind stehen ziemlich gut.


----------



## Trekki (14. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> @Trekki Wenn Du über länger Zeit 300 Watt (echte gemessene - nicht Strava geschätzt) fährst und unter 75KG wiegst, solltest Du bei Rennen ganz vorne dabei sein.


Die Zahlen, die ich oben veröffentlich habe, sind bei einer Sportmedizinerin gemacht worden. Das Gerät sah auch etwas betagt aus. Jedoch glaube ich den Zahlen weil ich 2 Jahre vorher auf einer Schulung auf einem fabrikneuen Gerät sozusagen als Versuchskaninchen drauf war. D.h. ein Seminar, bei dem der Hersteller sein Produkt seinen Anwendern geschult hat. Dabei sind gut vergeleichbare Zahlen heraus gekommen.
Rennen: fahre ich nicht mehr (Warnschuß  aus dem Knie), ganz davorne war ich nur manchmal. Meist waren Belgier und Niederländer davor.

Wieder zurück zum 7GB, zu den hier berichteten Hundeerlebnissen: ich kann alles oben von anderen erlebte bestätigen, habe auch selbst solche Begegnungen. Leider regelmäßig. Habe bisher angenommen, ich besitzte einen Hundemagnet. Es beruhigt und mach mich traurig, dass es auch anderen so geht. So aggressiv wie viele Hundehalter auftreten, habe ich noch bei keinem MTBler erlebt.
Vor einigen Tagen haben mich 2 ausgelacht, weil ich vor deren Hund übers Feld flüchten musste. Einige Tage vorher hat ein anderer hat mir den Tot (absturz durch Fahrfehler an einer Felskante, Aufprall am Baum) gewünscht weil ich seine Begleitern aufgefordert hatte den Hund an die Leine zu nehmen.


----------



## GIJoe78 (14. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> ....das ich mich bei Versuche mir den Weg zu verstellen oder gar festzuhalten wehren werde, bzw gewehrt habe.


Erzähl‘ doch mal ein bisschen mehr. Ist das auch auf Wege bezogen, auf denen du nicht langfahren darfst? Müssen dir die Wanderer dort deiner Meinung nach Platz machen oder fährst du die sonst irgendwann um? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren und meine ich nicht vorwurfsvoll. Ich würde mich auch nicht festhalten lassen. 

Zu den illegal befahrenen Wegen: Ich finde, wenn man irgendwo langfährt, wo man nicht langfahren darf, sollte man sich zumindest sehr zurückhaltend verhalten und nicht auf das Recht des Stärkeren beharren. Konkret: Wenn der Wanderer nicht ausweicht, muss der illegale Biker Platz machen (und ggf. anhalten und zur Seite gehen) oder eben dahinter bleiben bis eine Passage kommt, wo er vorbei kann. Und dann mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit vorbeifahren. Der Wanderer darf da sein, der Biker nicht. Damit sollte doch eigentlich klar sein, wer Vorrang hat. 
Aber ganz genau das ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht praktizierte Realität im 7G, weil es eine ganze Reihe von Bikern gibt, die sich auf illegalen Wegen das Recht des Stärkeren nehmen, also z.B. mit großer Geschwindigkeit auf die Wanderer zuhalten, mit blockierendem Hinterrad auffahren und dann mit viel zu wenig Abstand viel zu schnell vorbeifahren. Das habe ich selbst schon mehrfach erlebt, zuletzt vorgestern. Das ist aus meiner Sicht der Auslöser der allermeisten Konflikte. Nicht die bösen Wanderer sind zumeist das Problem, sondern so mancher sich daneben benehmende Moutainbiker. Dass sich auch Wanderer, Hundebesitzer etc. daneben benehmen, ist mir auch klar. Insbesondere mit Hundebesitzern habe ich auch schon so manches "Spielchen" erleben müssen.

Die große Mehrheit der Moutainbiker verhält sich absolut vorbildlich, finde ich. Die o.g. Probleme bereitet eine kleine Minderheit. Die sind leider verantwortlich für den schlechten Ruf der ganzen Gemeinschaft.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2021)

GIJoe78 schrieb:


> Erzähl‘ doch mal ein bisschen mehr. Ist das auch auf Wege bezogen, auf denen du nicht langfahren darfst? Müssen dir die Wanderer dort deiner Meinung nach Platz machen oder fährst du die sonst irgendwann um? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren und meine ich nicht vorwurfsvoll. Ich würde mich auch nicht festhalten lassen.


Ich gehe Mal von bewusstem ich stell mich dir in den Weg das du nicht weiter kannst und umdrehen musst aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (14. März 2021)

GIJoe78 schrieb:


> Die große Mehrheit der Moutainbiker verhält sich absolut vorbildlich, finde ich. Die o.g. Probleme bereitet eine kleine Minderheit. Die sind leider verantwortlich für den schlechten Ruf der ganzen Gemeinschaft.


Meine eingeschränkte subjektive Wahrnehmung bezieht sich auf die erlaubten Wege im 7GB, da ich in der Gegend fast nur noch mit dem Gravelbike unterwegs bin (mehrfach pro Woche).
Daraus abgeleitet ist meine Wahrnehmung eine andere. Die meisten MTBs fahren bergab mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und nur die Minderheit der Fahrer bremst deutlich ab beim Vorbeifahren an den Spaziergängern. Die E-MTBs - auch wenn das hier niemand lesen will - fahren dabei besonders aggressiv.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Meine eingeschränkte subjektive Wahrnehmung bezieht sich auf die erlaubten Wege im 7GB, da ich in der Gegend fast nur noch mit dem Gravelbike unterwegs bin (mehrfach pro Woche).
> Daraus abgeleitet ist meine Wahrnehmung eine andere. Die meisten MTBs fahren bergab mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und nur die Minderheit der Fahrer bremst deutlich ab beim Vorbeifahren an den Spaziergängern. Die E-MTBs - auch wenn das hier niemand lesen will - fahren dabei besonders aggressiv.


Die Beobachtung kannst du leider auf fast jedes Gebiet anwenden. Ich bremse grundsätzlich deutlich ab. Fährt man mit mehreren meldet man dann oft, das diese deutlich weniger Tempo rausnehmen, was das fahren in ner Gruppe bzw zu 2. Oft anstrengend macht...


----------



## baconcookie (14. März 2021)

Warum überhaupt Tempo rausnehmen wenn die Leute vorher schon gewarnt wurden und an Seite gehen?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt Tempo rausnehmen wenn die Leute vorher schon gewarnt wurden und an Seite gehen?


Auch dann! Immer! Weil es sich auch dann scheiße anfühlt für den der steht! Vorallem da oft Kinder oder Hunde mit von der Partie sind, und die sind unberechenbar! Selbst erwachsene wechseln oft noch kurz entschlossen die Seite!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. März 2021)

GIJoe78 schrieb:


> Erzähl‘ doch mal ein bisschen mehr. Ist das auch auf Wege bezogen, auf denen du nicht langfahren darfst? Müssen dir die Wanderer dort deiner Meinung nach Platz machen oder fährst du die sonst irgendwann um? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren und meine ich nicht vorwurfsvoll. Ich würde mich auch nicht festhalten lassen.
> 
> Zu den illegal befahrenen Wegen: Ich finde, wenn man irgendwo langfährt, wo man nicht langfahren darf, sollte man sich zumindest sehr zurückhaltend verhalten und nicht auf das Recht des Stärkeren beharren. Konkret: Wenn der Wanderer nicht ausweicht, muss der illegale Biker Platz machen (und ggf. anhalten und zur Seite gehen) oder eben dahinter bleiben bis eine Passage kommt, wo er vorbei kann. Und dann mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit vorbeifahren. Der Wanderer darf da sein, der Biker nicht. Damit sollte doch eigentlich klar sein, wer Vorrang hat.
> Aber ganz genau das ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht praktizierte Realität im 7G, weil es eine ganze Reihe von Bikern gibt, die sich auf illegalen Wegen das Recht des Stärkeren nehmen, also z.B. mit großer Geschwindigkeit auf die Wanderer zuhalten, mit blockierendem Hinterrad auffahren und dann mit viel zu wenig Abstand viel zu schnell vorbeifahren. Das habe ich selbst schon mehrfach erlebt, zuletzt vorgestern. Das ist aus meiner Sicht der Auslöser der allermeisten Konflikte. Nicht die bösen Wanderer sind zumeist das Problem, sondern so mancher sich daneben benehmende Moutainbiker. Dass sich auch Wanderer, Hundebesitzer etc. daneben benehmen, ist mir auch klar. Insbesondere mit Hundebesitzern habe ich auch schon so manches "Spielchen" erleben müssen.
> ...


Ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden....meine beschriebene Wehrhaftigkeit beschränkt sich auf selbsternannte Ranger und Förster, Wanderer,Spaziergänger, Hundehalter sind davon nicht betroffen sofern sie mich nicht versuchen zu Fall oä.zu bringen. 
Es lässt sich nicht vermeiden den ein oder anderen illegalen Trail zu befahren, natürlich mit gebotener Rücksicht, keine Frage. 
Also beruhige dich wieder.....


----------



## GIJoe78 (14. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden....meine beschriebene Wehrhaftigkeit beschränkt sich auf selbsternannte Ranger und Förster, Wanderer,Spaziergänger, Hundehalter sind davon nicht betroffen sofern sie mich nicht versuchen zu Fall oä.zu bringen.
> Es lässt sich nicht vermeiden den ein oder anderen illegalen Trail zu befahren, natürlich mit gebotener Rücksicht, keine Frage.
> Also beruhige dich wieder.....


Deinen vorigen Kommentar hatte ich tatsächlich etwas drastischer interpretiert im Sinne von schnell gewalttätig werden. Insofern freue ich mich über deine Klarstellung. Das klingt auf jeden Fall für mich nachvollziehbar und auch versöhnlich!


----------



## Enrgy (14. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt Tempo rausnehmen wenn die Leute vorher schon gewarnt wurden und an Seite gehen?



die frage ist jetzt nicht ernst gement, oder? wenn doch, wundert mich nix mehr  😞

warum soll ich als autofahrer 1,5m seitenabstand zum radler halten oder gar bremsen, wo der doch deutlich hört, daß ich von hinten mit 130 ankomme und wegen ihm und gegenverkehr den schwung für die tollen nächsten kurven nicht verlieren will?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. März 2021)

@GIJoe78     Das 7G war mein MTB Laufstall, das emotionalisiert mächtig....


----------



## baconcookie (14. März 2021)

Wenn ich mit ausreichend Abstand irgendwo vorbei kann, Kann man auch ruhig normal weiter fahren. Also Abstand 2m+ natürlich nicht wenns eher eng ist, Sollte klar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit ausreichend Abstand irgendwo vorbei kann, Kann man auch ruhig normal weiter fahren. Also Abstand 2m+ natürlich nicht wenns eher eng ist, Sollte klar sein


Selbst dann ist es extrem unangenehm! Vor allem wenn Tiere oder Kinder dabei sind! Du hast keine kleinen Kinder oder? Und 2m+ wo hat man die noch?


----------



## davez (14. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit ausreichend Abstand irgendwo vorbei kann, Kann man auch ruhig normal weiter fahren. Also Abstand 2m+ natürlich nicht wenns eher eng ist, Sollte klar sein


Die Leute erschrecken sich; das kenne ich auch von mir, wenn ich zu Fuß unterwegs bin. Wenn dann ein Biker - selbst mit 2m Abstand - mit 20 - 30 km/h auf einem Schotterweg / Waldautobahn an mir vorbei fährt, erschrecke ich mich auch. Ich mache die Unterscheidung nur bzgl. Klingeln. Wenn es eng ist, klingele ich; wenn genügend Platz (> 2-3m Meter) bremse ich deutlich ab und fahre dann ohne zu klingeln vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. März 2021)

Völlig wurscht...klingelst du erschrecken die Leuts und meckern, klingelst du nicht erschrecken sie auch und meckern ebenfalls....klingelst du von größerer Distanz um zu vermeiden das sie sich erschrecken reagieren die Leuts nicht....Husten, räusperte,muhen etc ist mir zu blöd....


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Völlig wurscht...klingelst du erschrecken die Leuts und meckern, klingelst du nicht erschrecken sie auch und meckern ebenfalls....klingelst du von größerer Distanz um zu vermeiden das sie sich erschrecken reagieren die Leuts nicht....Husten, räusperte,muhen etc ist mir zu blöd....


Die Swiss Trailbell wird deutlich positiver aufgenommen! Kann im 7GB anders sein, generell gibt es aber nur positives Feedback...


----------



## mig23 (15. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Swiss Trailbell wird deutlich positiver aufgenommen! Kann im 7GB anders sein, generell gibt es aber nur positives Feedback...


Kann ich bestätigen. Der Mitfahrer hatte eine am Gravelrad und habe selten so viel positives Feedback der Wanderer erhalten. Gefühlt hatten alle ein leichtes Grinsen im Gesicht. Kuhglocken hört man sonst im 7-Gebirge ja selten.

Übrigens keinen negativen Kontakt mit Wanderern, Familien oder Hundebesitzern - hatten Glück.


----------



## mig23 (15. März 2021)

vielleicht sollte man eine Sammelbestellung mit 7-Gebirgs-Logo organisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (15. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Swiss Trailbell wird deutlich positiver aufgenommen! Kann im 7GB anders sein, generell gibt es aber nur positives Feedback...


Das würde mich wahnsinnig machen beim Biken. Ich bin froh, wenn ich mal nicht ständig beschallt werde. Oder stellst Du die dann zwischen durch wieder ruhig?


----------



## baconcookie (15. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Das würde mich wahnsinnig machen beim Biken. Ich bin froh, wenn ich mal nicht ständig beschallt werde.


die kann man bei nichtgebrauch in eine kleine halterung stecken, dann ist ruhe


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2021)

@davez 
Vielleicht, für den Anfang, die kleine, nicht e-lektrifizierte für dich. 🤔


----------



## RoDeBo (15. März 2021)

Fatbike spart in einem Großteil der Situationen auch die Klingel ...das machen die Reifen. Und die Kontakte fallen auch häufiger positiv aus habe ich den Eindruck.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man eine Sammelbestellung mit 7-Gebirgs-Logo organisieren?


Das wäre geil! Dann würde ich gleich zuschlagen....


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Das würde mich wahnsinnig machen beim Biken. Ich bin froh, wenn ich mal nicht ständig beschallt werde. Oder stellst Du die dann zwischen durch wieder ruhig?


Klar ist immer ruhig... Außer Begegnungsverkehr... Oder z.b. am Rhein entlang da kannst die gleich an lassen...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> die kann man bei nichtgebrauch in eine kleine halterung stecken, dann ist ruhe


Gibt's ne neue Version? Bei mir wird's mit nem magnet in nem Band zuverlässig ruhiggestellt...


----------



## baconcookie (15. März 2021)

hab selber keine, nur mal bei nem mitfahrer gesehen, ich weiß auch nicht genau wie das funktioniert hat kann auch der von dir angesprochene magnet gewesen sein


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2021)

__





						Verkaufszahlen 2020: MTB (152200) EMTB (585000)
					

DER ZIV (Zweirad-Industrie-Verband) die Verkaufszahlen für Fahrräder im Jahr 2020 veröffentlicht. Vor einem Jahr hatte ich in diesem Thread die Zahlen des Jahres 2019Verkaufszahlen 2019 etwas aufbereitet:  Betrachtet man nur die MTB + EMTB ergibt sich folgendes Bild:  Verkaufte MTB 2017 269500...




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Wenn das stimmt, dann.... unhappy Trails....😳🤯😩😤


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Swiss Trailbell wird deutlich positiver aufgenommen! Kann im 7GB anders sein, generell gibt es aber nur positives Feedback...


Ach du heilige Kacke....ich hänge mir doch keine Kuhglocke ans Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (15. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Swiss Trailbell wird deutlich positiver aufgenommen!


Das kann ich auch im 7GB absolut bestätigen! Das ist deutlich freundlicher, als klingeln. Wobei ich hatte letztens in den Siegauen auch mal geklingelt, was nicht gehört wurde, dann aber wegen Schnee vereiste Bremsen, was zu hektischem Geschimpfe führte ...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch im 7GB absolut bestätigen! Das ist deutlich freundlicher, als klingeln. Wobei ich hatte letztens in den Siegauen auch mal geklingelt, was nicht gehört wurde, dann aber wegen Schnee vereiste Bremsen, was zu hektischem Geschimpfe führte ...


Vermutlich Kopfhörer auf... Der Flucht der Neuzeit...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ach du heilige Kacke....ich hänge mir doch keine Kuhglocke ans Bike....


Die wären in der Tat noch besser... Trailbell und ein freundliches MUHHHH und du hast die Sympathie auf deiner Seite... Oder lieber weiter das gefühlte Ars....och sein das.die Fußgänger agresiv auf Seite klingelt ... Du hast die Wahl...


----------



## ZiviSeal (15. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die wären in der Tat noch besser... Trailbell und ein freundliches MUHHHH und du hast die Sympathie auf deiner Seite... Oder lieber weiter das gefühlte Ars....och sein das.die Fußgänger agresiv auf Seite klingelt ... Du hast die Wahl...


Mit dem Muh muss ich ausprobieren, die Trailbell ist leider nicht der Garant (auch bei Leuten ohne Kopfhörer) gehört zu werden.
Meist werde ich, so mein Eindruck, positiver aufgenommen wenn ich mich freundlich melde.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2021)

ZiviSeal schrieb:


> Mit dem Muh muss ich ausprobieren, die Trailbell ist leider nicht der Garant (auch bei Leuten ohne Kopfhörer) gehört zu werden.
> Meist werde ich, so mein Eindruck, positiver aufgenommen wenn ich mich freundlich melde.


Gibt immer wieder nette Unterhaltungen als was ist das.für eine geile Klingel wo gibt's die...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (15. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Vermutlich Kopfhörer auf... Der Flucht der Neuzeit...


Oder Hörgerät ausgeschaltet ...


----------



## talybont (16. März 2021)

Wir wäre es mit Kettensägensound fürs eBike?


----------



## GIJoe78 (16. März 2021)

Neulich an der Ahr hatte einer einen echt lauten Trillerpfeifen-Sound, der war schon aus großer Entfernung zu hören. Das kam natürlich gar nicht gut an.


----------



## sibu (16. März 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Wir wäre es mit Kettensägensound fürs eBike?


Geht im Moment im Grundgeräusch der Rodungsarbeiten unter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (16. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die wären in der Tat noch besser... Trailbell und ein freundliches MUHHHH und du hast die Sympathie auf deiner Seite... Oder lieber weiter das gefühlte Ars....och sein das.die Fußgänger agresiv auf Seite klingelt ... Du hast die Wahl...


Gibt es elektronische Klingeln für den Muh Ton? Ich konnte im Netz nichts finden. Timber Bell ist bestellt, ich bin gespannt


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Gibt es elektronische Klingeln für den Muh Ton? Ich konnte im Netz nichts finden. Timber Bell ist bestellt, ich bin gespannt


Tinder Bell beschde. 🤭


----------



## baconcookie (16. März 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Wir wäre es mit Kettensägensound fürs eBike?


i9 Freilauf regelt


----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Gibt es elektronische Klingeln für den Muh Ton? Ich konnte im Netz nichts finden. Timber Bell ist bestellt, ich bin gespannt


Trail nicht Timber....


----------



## sibu (16. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Trail nicht Timber....


Timber Bell gibt es auch und hat die gleiche Idee wie die Trail bell


----------



## Jaerrit (16. März 2021)

Macht doch nen Glocken-Thread auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Timber Bell gibt es auch und hat die gleiche Idee wie die Trail bell


Ist aber nicht das Original 😜 über das wir hier geredet haben... Und ich halte das plastik für deutlich defektanfälliger...


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Macht doch nen Glocken-Thread auf




sinnlos ohne Bilder...


----------



## sibu (16. März 2021)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sinnlos ohne Bilder...


Bilder? Sinnlos ohne Klang!


----------



## davez (16. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht das Original 😜 über das wir hier geredet haben... Und ich halte das plastik für deutlich defektanfälliger...


Dafür aber mit überzeugendem Bedienungskonzept   Ich werde im hiesigen Glockenthread berichten


----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Dafür aber mit überzeugendem Bedienungskonzept   Ich werde im hiesigen Glockenthread berichten


Berichte Mal... Muss noch ein paar Räder Ausstatten... Befürchte aber das am MTB bei einem Sturz nur Stücke übrig bleiben, deswegen zumindest dort lieber die Swiss..... Aber am commute rad/gravel wäre das eine Alternative...


----------



## baconcookie (16. März 2021)

warum überhaupt ans rad? würde das eher ans hippack oder den rucksack packen


----------



## sibu (16. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> warum überhaupt ans rad?


Wegen der Ein-Daumen-Bedienung am Lenker.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2021)

Er fährt halt immer offen...


----------



## mig23 (16. März 2021)

wo ich gerad das Video sehe und wir nun auch nen Hund haben - fährt eigentlich jemand mit einem Trail-Dog im 7-Gebirge? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## sibu (16. März 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> wo ich gerad das Video sehe und wir nun auch nen Hund haben - fährt eigentlich jemand mit einem Trail-Dog im 7-Gebirge? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Im Siebengebirge darf man das nur mit Leine. Andere Erfahrungen wird hier keiner veröffentlichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (16. März 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> wo ich gerad das Video sehe und wir nun auch nen Hund haben - fährt eigentlich jemand mit einem Trail-Dog im 7-Gebirge? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Das Ordnungsamt wird es freuen, dann können sie 2x kassieren


----------



## mig23 (16. März 2021)

Ok. das hatt ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Thema Hund ist für mich neu. Da muss ich mich erstmal reinarbeiten - zumal die kleine auch noch zu jung dafür ist.


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Ok. das hatt ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Thema Hund ist für mich neu.


Ich glaube, dies ist das zentrale Problem bei Hund vs. andere: das obere Ende der Leine.


----------



## talybont (16. März 2021)

Wenn Trail-Glocke, dann die Variante Dicke Pitter!


----------



## Schn33fraese (16. März 2021)

Dann bekommst du auch ordentlich Druck aufs Vorderrad


----------



## Splash (16. März 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> fährt eigentlich jemand mit einem Trail-Dog im 7-Gebirge



Hatte ich mal versucht, funktionierte mit meinem Hund aber nicht so prickelnd zu der Zeit und mittlerweile geht es nicht mehr mit ihm. Und die Leute haben dann doppelt Grund zu Meckern ...


----------



## mig23 (16. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dies ist das zentrale Problem bei Hund vs. andere: das obere Ende der Leine.


Ist mehr das Projekt der Frau - sie will den Hund auch ausbilden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2021)

Unangeleinte Hunde in Naturschutzgebiet? 🧐
Mach(t) doch mal eine Onlineumfrage unter Mountainbikern. 🤔
Das Ergebnis macht schlau(er), wage ich vorherzusagen. ☝🏻🤓


----------



## mig23 (17. März 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Ist mehr das Projekt der Frau - sie will den Hund auch ausbilden.


Sorry war missverständlich: sie will den Hund für ihre Arbeit als Therapiehund ausbilden. Nicht für das unangeleinte Laufen im 7-Gebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (17. März 2021)

Mein Eindruck von einer Frau mit Therapiehund:
vor einigen Wochen bin ich einer Frau mit nicht angeleiten Hund entgegen gekommen. Habe in ausreichender Entfernung angehalten und sie gebeten, den Hund festzuhalten. Dies hat sie (mit etwas murren) auch gemacht.
Dann bin ich weiter gefahren, an ihr und dem Hund vorbei. Als ich die beiden hinter mich gelassen habe (also in meinem Rücken) hat sie den Hund losgelassen, der ist auf mich losgegangen.
Die Frau habe ich mit sehr deutlichen Worten zur Rede gestellt. Sie hat mit gesagt, dass dies ein Therapiehund ist und wenn ich nicht ruhig bin, zeigt sie mich wegen Belästigung an.

7GB, morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.








						OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## mig23 (17. März 2021)

ei da hab ich wohls ins Wespennist gestochen - naja meine war's nicht!!!

Es gibt überall Arschlöcher! Unter Radfahrern, Autofahrern, Fussgängern und Frauen mit "Therapiehunden"...(Liste bitte sinnvoll erweitern!)


----------



## Black-Under (17. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck von einer Frau mit Therapiehund:
> vor einigen Wochen bin ich einer Frau mit nicht angeleiten Hund entgegen gekommen. Habe in ausreichender Entfernung angehalten und sie gebeten, den Hund festzuhalten. Dies hat sie (mit etwas murren) auch gemacht.
> Dann bin ich weiter gefahren, an ihr und dem Hund vorbei. Als ich die beiden hinter mich gelassen habe (also in meinem Rücken) hat sie den Hund losgelassen, der ist auf mich losgegangen.
> Die Frau habe ich mit sehr deutlichen Worten zur Rede gestellt. Sie hat mit gesagt, dass dies ein Therapiehund ist und wenn ich nicht ruhig bin, zeigt sie mich wegen Belästigung an.
> ...


Was ich zu einer solchen Frau mal gesagt habe, als ihr Hund fletschend auf mich zu lief "als Kind hat mich mal ein Hund gebissen, ich habe mir geschworen der nächste Hund überlebt das nicht" ......
Das hat gezogen, irgendwie scheint das der Hund auch verstanden zu haben, der ist sofort abgedreht.

Das war aber auch kein Scherz von mir.


----------



## on any sunday (17. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Sie hat mit gesagt, dass dies ein Therapiehund ist und wenn ich nicht ruhig bin, zeigt sie mich wegen Belästigung an.


Da hat er anscheinend als Therapiehund versagt. 

Klar ist das Problem immer am oberen Ende der Leine. Du hast das Pech, das du anscheinend wirklich ein Hundemagnet bist. Ich fahre bei mir in einem "Hundeauslaufgebiet", mit Hunden bzw. deren Besitzern noch nie Probleme gehabt, bis auf einmal, wo mich ein Asozialer fast vom Rad stossen wollte und was von Draht spannen murmelte.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. März 2021)

..und deshalb habe ich beim Pendeln eine kleine Actioncam am Vorbau, bei einer so netten Zeitgenossin beruhigt das hoffentlich.....wenn nicht gibt's noch was anderes.....


----------



## dom_i (17. März 2021)

Man kann es auch übertreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (17. März 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben...


Im Rucksack steckt bestimmt noch das Einmannzelt, die Rettungsdecke, Erste Hilfe Set, Einmal Kocher, Überlebensration.......


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben...


Kommt würde ich sagen auf die persönlichen Erfahrungen an... Bei trekki könnte ich das z.b. tatsächlich sehr gut verstehen...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Im Rucksack steckt bestimmt noch das Einmannzelt, die Rettungsdecke, Erste Hilfe Set, Einmal Kocher, Überlebensration.......


Beim pendeln? Arbeitsklamotten und ggf. Regenzeugs zusätzlich dabei und schon ist der Rucksack voll...


----------



## Splash (17. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Frau habe ich mit sehr deutlichen Worten zur Rede gestellt. Sie hat mit gesagt, dass dies ein Therapiehund ist und wenn ich nicht ruhig bin, zeigt sie mich wegen Belästigung an.



Ich frage mich ,was das mit Therapiehund zu tun hat, bzw welchen Unterschied soll das machen?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ,was das mit Therapiehund zu tun hat, bzw welchen Unterschied soll das machen?


Die sind ruhig und greifen niemanden an... 🤣


----------



## leFafnir (17. März 2021)

Finde das nach meinen Erfahrungen beim Joggen nicht mehr so abwegig.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. März 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben...


Kennst du meine Pendelstrecke,weißt du wie oft ich von Hunden "begleitet "wurde, weißt du mit was für Zeitgenossen ich mich "herumschlagen " musste...eben!


----------



## ZiviSeal (17. März 2021)

Hunde sind tolle Tiere, ich mag sie. Nur das obere Ende der Leine versaut vieles, die wenigsten investieren Zeit und Mühe in der Erziehung von Fifi.
Die Dose Pfeffersray kann ich verstehen, ich hätte bei so manch einem Hund auch gerne eine gehabt.


----------



## Helltone (17. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> ..und deshalb habe ich beim Pendeln eine kleine Actioncam am Vorbau, bei einer so netten Zeitgenossin beruhigt das hoffentlich.....wenn nicht gibt's noch was anderes.....


Total baller


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. März 2021)

Ok....sind ja nicht deine Knochen wenn dir ein Hund ins Rad springt, oder wenn ein Koppelbus mittig auf dem "Schutzstreifen" lächend nach rechts zieht ....wenn du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast übe Zurückhaltung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (17. März 2021)

Nein, ich kenne dich und deine Pendelstrecke nicht.

Aus der Sicht eines Beobachters, der zum Thema "MTBer im 7G" diesen Thread entdeckt und sieht bzw liest. wie sich einzelne MTBer "bewaffnen" bzw. der Meinung sind, sie seien auf einem Waldweg im Recht ggü. Spaziergängern und Hundehaltern, dann habe ich ganz schnell eine bestimmte Meinung.
Und diese Meinung ist doch genau das, was wir erreichen wollen, oder? Ach nee... da war ja was...
Sorry, aber bei dem Dünnschiss den man hier mittlerweile liest, wundert mich gar nix mehr. 

Wenn man solche Erfahrungen gemacht hat, wie du sie scheinbar wiederholt gemacht hast, dann sollte man sich vllt. mal überlegen woran es liegt - bevor man sich an der Handtasche des/der Partners/Partnerin bedient.

P.S.: Da war mir die Watt-Diskussion doch lieber...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. März 2021)

.....klar, es sind immer die anderen...


----------



## Helltone (17. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> .....klar, es sind immer die anderen...


Wer sich eine Kamera installiert und sich bewaffnet, tickt nicht mehr ganz richtig. Dein Wutbürgertum solltest du besser woanders auslassen.


----------



## Black-Under (17. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> oder wenn ein Koppelbus mittig auf dem "Schutzstreifen" lächend nach rechts zieht ....wenn du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast übe Zurückhaltung...


und da bringt Dir dein Pfefferspray oder deine Kamera was?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. März 2021)

@Helltone      Ich finde es bemerkenswert das du zum wiederholten mal über Dinge schreibst deren näheren Umstände du nicht kennst,im Altdeutschen nennt man das Anmaßung......
Zum einen habe ich die Actioncam zunächst zur Erfassung meiner Touren,da diese durch ein Naturschutzgebiet parallel zu einem Fluss führen,das ich dabei mögliche kritische Verkeherssituation aufzeichne ist möglich,zum anderen habe ich das Spray für nicht erzogen Hunde, das es auch anderweitig verwendet wurde bestreite ich nicht, nur soviel, es ging schlicht ums nackte Überleben.
Ich pendle seit 33 Jahren jeden Tag, Sommer wie Winter, gesamt rund 176.000 km,was glaubst du Moralapostel wohl was man da so erlebt??
So damit bist du und das Thema für mich erledigt....Cheers


----------



## Black-Under (17. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> @Helltone
> 
> Ich pendle seit 33 Jahren jeden Tag, Sommer wie Winter, gesamt rund 176.000 km,was glaubst du Moralapostel wohl was man da so erlebt??


und deswegen, darf man dazu keine andere Meinung haben? 
Es gibt genug die auch jeden Tag mit dem Rad pendeln und sowas noch nicht nötig hatten.........ich finde das auch sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. März 2021)

Meinung schon, aber keine Vorverurteilung.....
Viele sprechen nicht darüber, ich kenne die Szene hier, aber beim ADFC ist das schon öfters Thema, nicht falsch verstehen,keiner ist unschuldig auch die Biker nicht. 
Auf den Straßen der meisten Städte herrscht Krieg, das kann man leider nicht anders sagen, ich fahre defensiv allein aus dem Grund unverletzt durch die Stadt zu kommen. 
Ich wünsche mir nichts mehr als ein verkehrstechnisches Miteinander, aber das war und ist ein Traum....


----------



## dom_i (17. März 2021)

Wenn man deine Beiträge so liest, ist die Beschreibung von @Helltone noch viel zu harmlos..., hier nur ein Beispiel...



sinus alba schrieb:


> Sorry für die Äußerungen,ich drehe im 7G seit 20 Jahren meine Runden und mich Interessiert irgendein Wegeplan überhaupt nicht, wenn mir einer quer kommt knallts, ich halte mich nicht erst seit Corona an alle möglichen Regeln im Wald und im Leben, irgendwann ist einfach Schluss, niemand wirklich niemand wird mich für die paar Jahre die ich bikemäßig noch richtig auf die Kacke hauen kann daran hindern...Ende der Diskussion (für mich)...


----------



## Black-Under (17. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Meinung schon, aber keine Vorverurteilung.....
> Viele sprechen nicht darüber, ich kenne die Szene hier, aber beim ADFC ist das schon öfters Thema, nicht falsch verstehen,keiner ist unschuldig auch die Biker nicht.
> Auf den Straßen der meisten Städte herrscht Krieg, das kann man leider nicht anders sagen, ich fahre defensiv allein aus dem Grund unverletzt durch die Stadt zu kommen.
> Ich wünsche mir nichts mehr als ein verkehrstechnisches Miteinander, aber das war und ist ein Traum....


Na ja dann haben alle anderen keine Ahnung oder fahren in einem Paralleluniversum Fahrrad.
Ist doch komisch dass es sonst kaum welche gibt die sich mit Pfefferspray bewaffnet in den Verkehr stürzen müssen.
Warst Du nicht auch der, der jemanden durch Autofenster mit Pfefferspray beschießt?
Das ist natürlich voll defensiv und nur nötig zu Selbstverteidung weil es um Leben und Tod geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (17. März 2021)

Mal von den Themen außerhalb des Siebengebirges zurück ins Revier: Nach den Rodungen werden die eingezogenen Wege auch hier zugelegt. Zwar nicht ganz so, wie die "Festung" am Eingang zum Märchensee im Ennert, aber doch deutlich:


----------



## Black-Under (17. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Mal von den Themen außerhalb des Siebengebirges zurück ins Revier: Nach den Rodungen werden die eingezogenen Wege auch hier zugelegt. Zwar nicht ganz so, wie die "Festung" am Eingang zum Märchensee im Ennert, aber doch deutlich:


Hauptsache schweres Gerät in einem Naturschutzgebiet, auf dass der Boden auf Jahre zerstört wird. Was im 7G abgeht ist einfach unglaublich.
Da werden von der Forstbehörde ganze Biotope zerstört und keinen juckt es. Aber wir MTBler die sind eine Gefahr.


----------



## spygirl (18. März 2021)

Welcher Weg ist das?


----------



## sibu (18. März 2021)

spygirl schrieb:


> Welcher Weg ist das?


Antwort per PM, wenn du gestattest?


----------



## davez (18. März 2021)

Wenn ich commuten würde, würde ich in der Tat auch eine Kamera ans Bike packen sowie Pfefferspray mitnehmen. Und nein, das hat nichts mit Wutbürger o.ä. zu tun. Ich finde es unpassend die Foristen hier so anzugehen. Das ist die Summe der eigenen Erfahrungen.

Die Kamera tatsächlich wegen der Autos. Ich fahre soweit es geht nicht auf der Straße, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, bin ich immer wieder überrascht von der Agressivität und Unvorsichtigkeit der Autofahrer. Knappes Überholen oder Einscheren und dann stark abbremsen gehören zu den sehr regelmäßigen Erfahrungen. Dass es irgendwann mal kracht, ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit. Meine Favoriten sind Kreisverkehre, in denen mir häufig die Vorfahrt genommen wird. Als mich eine ältere Dame letzte Woche in einer 30er Zone fast umgebügelt hat (nur durch Vollbremsung meinerseits zu verhindern), meinte sie, sie hätte vergessen in den Seitenspiegel zu schauen.  Wozu auch, ist ja nur ein Fahrradfahrer 

Bezüglich Hunde habe ich in erster Linie schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Haltern und nur einmal mit dem Hund selbst gemacht. Ausnahmslos waren die Hunde im 7GB unangeleint, wenn mich ein Halter angepöbelt hat. Und dass obwohl ich abbremse und vorsichtig vorbei fahre.

Und die Kuhglocke ist auch montiert, ich werde berichten, ob mir jetzt alle freundlich zuwinken wie im Werbevideo 

@sibu Ich bin auch ziemlich schockiert, was da abgeht mit den Harvestern im 7GB. Aber das ist natürlich alles aktiver Naturschutz und absolut alternativlos  - alternativlos wie der Lockdown  Pluralismus ist unerwünscht, ansonsten muss man von der AfD oder Querdenker sein


----------



## Schn33fraese (18. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Bezüglich Hunde habe ich in erster Linie schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Haltern und nur einmal mit dem Hund selbst gemacht. Ausnahmslos waren die Hunde im 7GB unangeleint, wenn mich ein Halter angepöbelt hat. Und dass obwohl ich abbremse und vorsichtig vorbei fahre.



Das ist woanders auch so. Gestern in der Rheinebene mit dem Trekkingrad unterwegs: Ein Frau mit zwei kleinen Hunden geht vor mir spazieren. Ich mache, was ich immer mache, langsamer werden, nicht pedalieren bis man an denen vorbei ist. Einer der Hunde hatte aber dennoch einen Jagdtrieb und rannte mir kläffend hinterher. Die Frau brüllte mir lapidar hinterher, ich solle nicht bremsen, dem geht bald die Puste aus... Da musste ich fast lachen. Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass viele Hundehalter sich der Verantwortung nicht richtig bewußt und nicht in der Lage sind, die Erziehung konsequent umzusetzten. Dazu kommt Ignoranz. Ich passe mich doch auch dem Hundehalter und seinem Tier an. Wenn ich nun weiß, der Hund rennt Fahrrädern hinterher, dann leine ich den entweder an oder achte darauf, den Hund auf mich zu fixieren, wenn der Radfahrer überholt.  Hundehalter haben eine Sorgfaltspflicht. Ein Beispiel:

In Nordrheinwestfalen gilt die sogenannte 40/20 Regelung: Hunde, welche ausgewachsen eine Widerristhöhe von mindestens 40 Zentimetern oder ein Körpergewicht von 20 Kilogramm erreichen, gelten als groß. Die Haltung eines großen Hundes ist anzeigepflichtig. Zudem müssen große Hunde mittels Mikrochip gekennzeichnet sein und über eine Haftpflichtversicherung verfügen. Für sie gilt eine Leinenpflicht in bebauten Ortsteilen und auf öffentlichen Wegen.



terpk schrieb:


> wie sich einzelne MTBer "bewaffnen" bzw. der Meinung sind, sie seien auf einem Waldweg im Recht ggü. Spaziergängern und Hundehaltern



Kommt es auf einem Radweg zu einem Zusammenstoß zwischen einem nicht angeleint laufenden Hund und einem Radfahrer, dann ist der Hundehalter dem Radfahrer zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet. Erst recht gilt dies dann, wenn eine ordnungsbehördliche Verordnung eine Hundeanleinpflicht vorsieht. Denn eine solche Hundeanleinverordnung soll Fußgänger und Radfahrer vor frei herumlaufenden Hunden gerade schützen. Für den hier verletzten Radfahrer sprach das Gericht ihm für die erlittene Schädel-Hirn-Trauma- Verletzung dritten Grades ein Schmerzensgeld von 75.000 Euro und eine monatliche Rente von 250 Euro zu. Oberlandesgericht Hamm, Az.: 27 U 6/01

oder

Nähert sich ein nicht angeleinter Hund, den der Hundehalter nicht (mehr) unter Kontrolle hat, dürfen effektive Abwehrmaßnahmen ergriffen werden. Angesichts der Unberechenbarkeit tierischen Verhaltens muss der Abwehrende zuvor nicht analysieren und bewerten, ob das Verhalten des Tieres auf eine konkrete Gefahr schließen lässt. Dies entschied das Oberlandesgericht Koblenz und bestätigte damit das vorinstanzliche Urteil des Landgerichts Mainz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2021)

Also am besten direkt Pat und Patachon rufen. 😂


----------



## davez (18. März 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Also am besten direkt Pat und Patachon rufen. 😂


Das ist übrigens lustig, wo Du es sagst. Mehrfach habe ich gesehen wie das Ordnungsamt Hundehalter auf Leinenpflicht hinwies (die fahren seit Corona regelmäßig mit dem Auto auf den Drachenfels, um Maskenpflicht zu kontrollieren). Nicht ein mal mussten die Hundehalter ein Ordnungsgeld zahlen


----------



## Schn33fraese (18. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Nicht einmal mussten die Hundehalter ein Ordnungsgeld zahlen


Das musst du entspannter sehen, die machen ja auch keine Natur kaputt


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens lustig, wo Du es sagst. Mehrfach habe ich gesehen wie das Ordnungsamt Hundehalter auf Leinenpflicht hinwies (die fahren seit Corona regelmäßig mit dem Auto auf den Drachenfels, um Maskenpflicht zu kontrollieren). Nicht ein mal mussten die Hundehalter ein Ordnungsgeld zahlen


Wie kommen die darauf, der dortigen Local Legend, nicht mit der gebotenen Ehrfurcht zu begegnen?! 🤔


----------



## Splash (18. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens lustig, wo Du es sagst. Mehrfach habe ich gesehen wie das Ordnungsamt Hundehalter auf Leinenpflicht hinwies (die fahren seit Corona regelmäßig mit dem Auto auf den Drachenfels, um Maskenpflicht zu kontrollieren). Nicht ein mal mussten die Hundehalter ein Ordnungsgeld zahlen


Schreit nach einer Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde oder nicht?


----------



## davez (18. März 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Schreit nach einer Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde oder nicht?


Ich denke mal, die haben wie die Polizei auch ein Ermessensspielraum. Es ist nur spannend, dass die MTBler vom Ordnungsamt fleißig abkassiert werden, während man die Hultehalter nur mündlich ermahnt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die haben wie die Polizei auch ein Ermessensspielraum. Es ist nur spannend, dass die MTBler vom Ordnungsamt fleißig abkassiert werden, während man die Hultehalter nur mündlich ermahnt.


Häng dir am besten ein Schild um „Vorsicht, bissiger Sinus Alba“ 💩


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Das musst du entspannter sehen, die machen ja auch keine Natur kaputt


OK die wade.von Radlern oder Fußgängern ist keine Natur... OK wieder was gelernt...


----------



## ZiviSeal (18. März 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> In Nordrheinwestfalen gilt die sogenannte 40/20 Regelung: Hunde, welche ausgewachsen eine Widerristhöhe von mindestens 40 Zentimetern oder ein Körpergewicht von 20 Kilogramm erreichen, gelten als groß. Die Haltung eines großen Hundes ist anzeigepflichtig. Zudem müssen große Hunde mittels Mikrochip gekennzeichnet sein und über eine Haftpflichtversicherung verfügen. Für sie gilt eine Leinenpflicht in bebauten Ortsteilen und auf öffentlichen Wegen.


Das erklärt mir die Flut an klein und kleinst Hunden.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die haben wie die Polizei auch ein Ermessensspielraum. Es ist nur spannend, dass die MTBler vom Ordnungsamt fleißig abkassiert werden, während man die Hultehalter nur mündlich ermahnt.





davez schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die haben wie die Polizei auch ein Ermessensspielraum. Es ist nur spannend, dass die MTBler vom Ordnungsamt fleißig abkassiert werden, während man die Hultehalter nur mündlich ermahnt.


Weiß zufällig wer ob es einen Unterschied in der Bußgeldhöhe gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (18. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> OK die wade.von Radlern oder Fußgängern ist keine Natur... OK wieder was gelernt...


Natürlich nicht! Das wusstest du nicht?!


----------



## sibu (18. März 2021)

Zum Thema "Naturzerstörung": In der gedruckten Ausgabe des General-Anzeigers war heute eine Artikel, dass sich beim Naturschutzbund Deutschland (NaBu) Klagen von Wanderern über Mountainbiker im Siebengebirge häufen. Es werde quer durch die Wälder und zu schnell auf Wegen gefahren. Ausgehobene Kuhlen und Erdwälle würden Wanderwege zerstören. Und sie fordern Sanktionen. 

Mir sind auf Wegen noch keine Bauwerke aufgefallen. Hat jemand andere Beobachtungen gemacht?


----------



## davez (18. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Naturzerstörung": In der gedruckten Ausgabe des General-Anzeigers war heute eine Artikel, dass sich beim Naturschutzbund Deutschland (NaBu) Klagen von Wanderern über Mountainbiker im Siebengebirge häufen. Es werde quer durch die Wälder und zu schnell auf Wegen gefahren. Ausgehobene Kuhlen und Erdwälle würden Wanderwege zerstören. Und sie fordern Sanktionen.
> 
> Mir sind auf Wegen noch keine Bauwerke aufgefallen. Hat jemand andere Beobachtungen gemacht?


Nein, Bauwerke habe ich auch keine gesehen. Und im Verhältnis zu den Wanderern ist die Anzahl an MTBs zu vernachlässigen


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Naturzerstörung": In der gedruckten Ausgabe des General-Anzeigers war heute eine Artikel, dass sich beim Naturschutzbund Deutschland (NaBu) Klagen von Wanderern über Mountainbiker im Siebengebirge häufen. Es werde quer durch die Wälder und zu schnell auf Wegen gefahren. Ausgehobene Kuhlen und Erdwälle würden Wanderwege zerstören. Und sie fordern Sanktionen.
> 
> Mir sind auf Wegen noch keine Bauwerke aufgefallen. Hat jemand andere Beobachtungen gemacht?


Anfragen wo das sein soll und sich ein Bild davon machen... Bevorzugt zu Fuß...


----------



## Mimsey (18. März 2021)

Vorsicht am Palettentrail, northshore "brücke" zwischen den großen Steinen ist weg, könnte böse ausgehen.. hatten glück.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Vorsicht am Palettentrail, northshore "brücke" zwischen den großen Steinen ist weg, könnte böse ausgehen.. hatten glück.


Kann jetzt nur vermuten welchen du meinst... Wäre sehr fieß!


----------



## Mimsey (18. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kann jetzt nur vermuten welchen du meinst... Wäre sehr fieß!


Der richtige Name fängt auch mit P an  Ja ist sehr fieß, gibt sonst keine Holz Elemente ausser am Stretchbach und an diesem Ort. Fährst auf den Stein, über die kurze Brücke wieder auf stein.. ja da hat uns ein Loch erwartet. Kollege hat es gerade noch rechtzeitig gerettet.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Der richtige Name fängt auch mit P an  Ja ist sehr fieß, gibt sonst keine Holz Elemente ausser am Stretchbach und an diesem Ort. Fährst auf den Stein, über die kurze Brücke wieder auf stein.. ja da hat uns ein Loch erwartet. Kollege hat es gerade noch rechtzeitig gerettet.


Dann meinem wir vermutlich den gleichen...


----------



## Mimsey (18. März 2021)

Obacht.. die die es wissen, sollten aufpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (19. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die haben wie die Polizei auch ein Ermessensspielraum. Es ist nur spannend, dass die MTBler vom Ordnungsamt fleißig abkassiert werden, während man die Hultehalter nur mündlich ermahnt.


Ich denke, dass das Ausnutzen eines solchen Ermessensspielraums auch unangenehm sein kann, gerade wenn das aktenkundig wird. Mir geht es nicht darum, Hundehaltern ans Bein zu pinkeln (bin ja selbst ein solcher und verfolge den Aspekt mit gewissem Amusement), sondern ich habe ein Problem mit einseitig agierenden Ordnungsamtsmitarbeitern ...


----------



## sibu (19. März 2021)

Die gerodeten Flächen haben manchmal auch ihren Reiz, Impression von heute morgen.







Im Wald war es unter den Bäumen allerdings komplett schneefrei.


----------



## sibu (19. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Naturzerstörung": In der gedruckten Ausgabe des General-Anzeigers war heute eine Artikel, dass sich beim Naturschutzbund Deutschland (NaBu) Klagen von Wanderern über Mountainbiker im Siebengebirge häufen. Es werde quer durch die Wälder und zu schnell auf Wegen gefahren. Ausgehobene Kuhlen und Erdwälle würden Wanderwege zerstören. Und sie fordern Sanktionen.
> 
> Mir sind auf Wegen noch keine Bauwerke aufgefallen. Hat jemand andere Beobachtungen gemacht?


Die Quelle des Ganzen ist öffentlich zugänglich.


----------



## talybont (19. März 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Quelle des Ganzen ist öffentlich zugänglich.


Der Nabu - bei dem Namen zucke ich immer zusammen. Da habe ich immer Bilder von gelangweilten und unterforderten alten Jungfern im Kopf, die mit ihrer Zeit nichts besseres anzufangen wissen als auf Menschen mit anderen Interessen loszugehen! Cancel-culture im Ökodesign!

Spass beiseite: wir fahren nicht querfeldein (das macht einfach keiner, weil es keinen Spass macht!)!!!! Und es wird auch nicht überall gebuddelt! Jeder weiter ich von irgendeiner Bebauung weg bin, desto weniger Bauaktivität findet statt, weil keiner Bock aufs Schleppen hat. Hier wird also wieder aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: bietet den Kiddies was zum Toben und sie werden es nutzen! Wenn ich daran denke, wie meine Kurzen den Pumptrack (Asphalt) in Raunheim lieben....das ginge überall! Hinter jedem Sportplatz!

Zu den Hundehaltern: habe ich auch schon mehrfach geschrieben - das Problem hält die Leine in der Hand! In 99% aller Fälle lassen mich Hunde in Ruhe. Bei dem einen Restprozent kommt es darauf an, wie sich der Halter verhält. Bis jetzt hatte ich Glück und die Aufsicht war einsichtig. Aber ich würde auch nicht davor zurückschrecken, mich mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln zu verteidigen, erst recht, wenn ich meine Kinder dabei habe!


----------



## Schn33fraese (19. März 2021)

"Andererseits mehren sich in letzter Zeit Klagen von Wanderern, die sich über Mountainbiker ärgern, weil sie quer durch Wälder und Wiesen fahren oder auf schmalen Wegen (ca. 80 cm bis 1,20 m) bergab rasen, dass es eine Gefährdung für Mensch und Natur ist. Das passiert überall: Naafbachtal, Wahnbachtal, Leuscheider Wald, Siegtal, Siebengebirge, Wahner Heide um nur einige besonders betroffene Gebiete zu nennen."
Quelle ist der von Sibu verlinkte Artikel.

Ist ja fast alles dabei wo ich fahre. Wald und Wiese wüsste ich nicht wo da gefahren wird. Die schmalen Wege nutze ich aber und kann für meine Freunde und mich nicht bestätigen, dass es zugeht wie bei der EWS. Wir sind durchaus schnell unterwegs, aber man sieht die anderen Menschen auf dem Trail ja auch, passt sich an. 
Es gibt aber die, die sich immer beschweren, da kann man machen was man will. Die haben mittlerweile viele Kanäle, ihren Frust in die Welt zu posaunen.


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2021)

Man hätte vielleicht den ganzen Artikel einstellen sollen, da steht ja auch was von freundlichen Miteinander. Der Zusammenhang von Wegebreite und Verhalten ist aber konstruiert. Unbestritten ist aber auch, das Strecken abseits der Wege "angelegt" werden und das Deppen auch quer durch Wiesen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (19. März 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Man hätte vielleicht den ganzen Artikel einstellen sollen, da steht ja auch was von freundlichen Miteinander. Der Zusammenhang von Wegebreite und Verhalten ist aber konstruiert. Unbestritten ist aber auch, das Strecken abseits der Wege "angelegt" werden und das Deppen auch quer durch Wiesen fahren.


Abseits der Wege bewegen sich fast ausschließlich Spaziergänger / Wanderer - die quer durch den Wald laufend Wege abkürzen. 
Ich kann nur jedem raten sich regelmäßig mit den Waldarbeitern und Förstern zu unterhalten. Die sehen die Probleme ganz woanders als bei den MTBlern.


----------



## Schn33fraese (19. März 2021)

Ja gut. Dummheit kann man nicht verbieten, Deppen gibt es auch unter Mtblern. Dennoch habe ich nicht den Eindruck, das viele quer durch die Pampa fahren. Persönlich habe ich seit Ewigkeiten nienanden gesehen. (*)
Es werden im weiteren Verlauf des Artikels auch die üblichen Verdächtigungen und Unterstellungen geäußert. Ich wüsste nicht wo all die neuen Trails sein sollen 

Respektvolles miteinander setzte ich voraus.
Auch dazu wird aufgerufen, Deeskalation ist absolut begrüßenswert. Das funktioniert aber besser, wenn man das nicht immer mit (z.t. haltlosen) Vorwürfen verknüpft.

(*) im Zuge der Rodungen sind immer wieder auf offiziellen Karten markierte Wege mit Gehölz zugeworfen worden. Das kann dann schon mal nach querfeldein aussehen. Irgendwann war dann wieder aufgeräumt. Manchmal nicht. Auch hier waren auf jeden Mtbler 7/8 Menschen zu Fuß unterwegs.

Edit meint, ich solle nicht von 7/8 Menschen reden sondern von ca 7 bis 8


----------



## Trekki (21. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> ..und deshalb habe ich beim Pendeln eine kleine Actioncam am Vorbau, bei einer so netten Zeitgenossin beruhigt das hoffentlich.....wenn nicht gibt's noch was anderes.....


Die Andeutung von @sinus alba hat hier einige starke Reaktionen erzeugt. Diese kann ich gut verstehen. Jedoch verstehe ich auch, wieso er / sie (?) es so weit kommen lässt.
Ich selbst habe auch schon über Reizgas nachgedacht aber mache es nicht. Ich möchte bei meinen Touren mich entspannen und eine schöne Zeit haben. Da kann ich mich nicht vorher bewaffnen. Das ist allerdings meine Meinung.

Gestern war zwar schönes Wetter, hatte aber keine Lust auf Hundeerlebnisse und blieb zu Hause. Stattdessen bin ich heute morgen im Nieselregen losgefahren. Leider hat's mir nicht geholfen. Schon wieder ein Hundeangriff: ich fuhr auf eine Frau zu, die hektisch nach ihrem Hund Ausschau hielt. Bin ca. 40 m vor ihr zum Stillstand gekommen und habe mich hinter mein Rad gestellt. Der Hund ist dann an Ihr vorbei und weiter auf mich zu gerannt. Mit einem Steinwurf in die Richtung vom Hund habe ich den verscheucht. Die Frau ist total ausgerastet, hat aber die Leine angelegt.
So wurde ich leider zur Bewaffnung gezwungen. War zwar gerade in Dernau angekommen, die Tour heute habe ich abgebrochen.

Gestern, 15h Rückweg vom Büro nach Hause durch das 7GB: 6 zu 1 (also nur ein Hund an der Leine). Eine Frau hat mir einfach nur "nein" geantwortet, also sie gebeten haben, Ihren Hund festzuhalten.


----------



## davez (21. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Andeutung von @sinus alba hat hier einige starke Reaktionen erzeugt. Diese kann ich gut verstehen. Jedoch verstehe ich auch, wieso er / sie (?) es so weit kommen lässt.
> Ich selbst habe auch schon über Reizgas nachgedacht aber mache es nicht. Ich möchte bei meinen Touren mich entspannen und eine schöne Zeit haben. Da kann ich mich nicht vorher bewaffnen. Das ist allerdings meine Meinung.
> 
> Gestern war zwar schönes Wetter, hatte aber keine Lust auf Hundeerlebnisse und blieb zu Hause. Stattdessen bin ich heute morgen im Nieselregen losgefahren. Leider hat's mir nicht geholfen. Schon wieder ein Hundeangriff: ich fuhr auf eine Frau zu, die hektisch nach ihrem Hund Ausschau hielt. Bin ca. 40 m vor ihr zum Stillstand gekommen und habe mich hinter mein Rad gestellt. Der Hund ist dann an Ihr vorbei und weiter auf mich zu gerannt. Mit einem Steinwurf in die Richtung vom Hund habe ich den verscheucht. Die Frau ist total ausgerastet, hat aber die Leine angelegt.
> ...


Ich verstehe Deine Angst vor den Hunden. Deine unangenehmen Hundebegegnungen werden aber wahrscheinlich genau dadurch verstärkt / ausgelöst. Die Hunde spüren Verunsicherung bzw. Angst und verhalten sich genau deshalb wie von Dir beschrieben. 
Ich bin selbst mit Hunden große geworden und einer davon war ein "Beißer". Außer mir konnte niemand in der der Familie den Hund ohne Leine spazieren führen. Bei mir (obwohl ich noch ein halbes Kind war) hat er gehorcht und ich hatte nicht eine brenzlige Situation. Der Mensch hat einen großen Einfluss darauf, wie sich Hunde verhalten.
Wie einige schon schrieben ist häufig der Halter das Problem; aber auch Deine Angst ist ein Faktor. Das tut mir wahnsinnig leid, denn die allermeisten Hunde sind völlig harmlos. Es gibt nur wenige Rassen vor denen ich auch Respekt habe, weil sie durch Überzüchtung und Züchtung auf agressives Verhalten hin schwer berechenbar sind.
Meine Worte mögen wenig Trost sein; versuche einfach bei den nächsten Malen selbstbewusst an den Hunden vorbei zu radeln. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es hilft.

Die Halter freilaufender Hunde sind im 7GB genau die, die sich am meisten über die Radler aufregen.

Gestern und heute habe ich mal die Augen offen gehalten. In 5 Stunden radeln habe ich ca. 15 Personen gesehen, die quer durch den Wald liefen - an den Stellen wäre ein MTB nie durch gekommen. So viel zum Thema, die MTB fahren abseits der Wege.

Leider hat die Kuhglocke ("Timber Bell") bis jetzt nicht wirklich überzeugt. Sie ist sehr leise. Bergauf, wenn man langsam von hinten auf Wanderer auffährt ist es ganz OK. Gehört wird sie erst auf wenige Meter Entfernung. Und es gab auch Reaktionen von Leuten, die sich durch das hektisch Gebimmel genötigt fühlten ("ich bin doch schon auf der Seite"). Die Bedienung ist top. Ich glaube, ich werde mal dem "Original" eine Chance geben, in der Hoffnung, dass sie lauter ist.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (21. März 2021)

Um keine Missverständnis aufkommen zu lassen, ich hatte selber einen Hund, nicht sie sind das Problem....
Ich merkte an der Reaktion des Hundes ob er eine Schule durchlaufen hat oder nicht...und das sind 2 von 10 Tieren...ein weiteres Problem sind mehrere Meter lange "Leinen ".....mehr als die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren und klingeln geht nicht.....


----------



## delphi1507 (21. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Gehört wird sie erst auf wenige Meter Entfernung. Und es gab auch Reaktionen von Leuten, die sich durch das hektisch Gebimmel genötigt fühlten ("ich bin doch schon auf der Seite"). Die Bedienung ist top. Ich glaube, ich werde mal dem "Original" eine Chance geben, in der Hoffnung, dass sie lauter ist.


Reicht ja eigentlich auch wenn man mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit vorbei fährt... Genötigt gefühlt hat sich bei mir noch nie jemand... Aber 7GB ist halt auch sehr speziell und ich vermeide es dort unter anderem deswegen unterwegs zu sein!


----------



## delphi1507 (21. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> mehr als die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren und klingeln geht nicht.....


Doch geht schon wenn man will...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> ... ich werde mal dem "Original" eine Chance geben, in der Hoffnung, dass sie lauter ist.


Die original „Swiss Trail Bell“ ist wirklich lauter als die Nachbauten. Habe das „Original“ am MTB und den Nachbau (Alpenhupe) am Gravelbike.


----------



## dopero (21. März 2021)

Ich habe die Bärenglocke.
Tut es bei mir auch. Ohne wurde man halt angemacht weil man keine Glocke hat, jetzt weil man sich durch das Gebimmel genötigt fühlt.
Dafür kann man jetzt sagen das es eine Glocke gegen die wilden Bären ist. Während das Gegenüber die Info verarbeitet und sich eine Antwort überlegt, hatt man dann genug Zeit Abstand zu bekommen. ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (21. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bärenglocke.
> Tut es bei mir auch. Ohne wurde man halt angemacht weil man keine Glocke hat, jetzt weil man sich durch das Gebimmel genötigt fühlt.
> Dafür kann man jetzt sagen das es eine Glocke gegen die wilden Bären ist. Während das Gegenüber die Info verarbeitet und sich eine Antwort überlegt, hatt man dann genug Zeit Abstand zu bekommen. ;-)


Die dürfte gleich sein mit Der vom globi... Sehr viel leider als die trailbell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (21. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Während das Gegenüber die Info verarbeitet und sich eine Antwort überlegt, hatt man dann genug Zeit Abstand zu bekommen. ;-)


Frei nach Garfield oder Truman: Wenn du sie nicht überzeugen kannst, verwirr sie


----------



## Deleted 124581 (22. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Doch geht schon wenn man will...


Mir fällt da noch Bike schieben ein....oder an den Leutz vorbei tragen....
Wie ich bereits schrieb endet mein Verständnis irgendwann mal und welcher Depp steht um des Friedens Willen im Sommer am Sonntag um 5 auf (Winter um 8) damit die Leutz ungestört bleiben?
Cheers....


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Mir fällt da noch Bike schieben ein....oder an den Leutz vorbei tragen....
> Wie ich bereits schrieb endet mein Verständnis irgendwann mal und welcher Depp steht um des Friedens Willen im Sommer am Sonntag um 5 auf (Winter um 8) damit die Leutz ungestört bleiben?
> Cheers....


Im Zweifel hilft anhalten ggf absteigen damit man einander passieren kann... Ist das so schwer? Mit so einer ich fahr trotzdem weiter Einstellung hat sich ein Mofafahrer schon Mal fast selbst in den daneben liegenden nach befördert... Leider nur fast... Ich hätte mich sonst weggeschmissen vor lachen.... So hätte o ich dem Idioten der mit seinem Pedal an meinem hängen blieb lieber fast eins aufs m... Gegeben... ich war übrigens abgestiegen  weil ein fahrendes passieren  an der Stelle einfach nicht geht! und stand zum Glück hinterm Rad...


----------



## HairyBallz (22. März 2021)

Mein Verhalten bzgl. Fußgängern ist verlangsamen, im Leerlauf rollen (das Geräusch des Leerlaufs reicht gefühlt in 80% der Fälle). Wenn nötig freundlich ankündigen, danach bedanken (Grüße grundsätzlich immer freundlich). Ich hatte schon den Fall, das eine Hundehalterin mich angesprochen hat, dass ich eine Klingel nutzen sollte. Aber hier, wie schon im Thread beschrieben, fühlen sich andere Nutzer desselben Weges dadurch "genötigt", also auch wieder falsch... Ich bin dann abgestiegen und habe mich mit der Dame freundlich Unterhalten, danach war das Problem geklärt und vielleicht ein Waldnutzer, der nicht schlecht auf Biker zu sprechen ist.


Wobei bzgl. Siebengebirge Fahrverbot sind wir jetzt aber auch schon etwas off Topic


----------



## Trekki (22. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Deine unangenehmen Hundebegegnungen werden aber wahrscheinlich genau dadurch verstärkt / ausgelöst. Die Hunde spüren Verunsicherung bzw. Angst und verhalten sich genau deshalb wie von Dir beschrieben.


Das mag ein Punkt sein. Was ist mit dem Erlebnis (habe ich vor einigen Posts berichtet), bei dem die Halterin ihren Hund hinter meinem Rücken den Hund losgelassen hat und der ist sofort auf mich los gegangen?
Was ist mit dem Erlebnis, bei dem ich völlig entspannt einem Wasserfall beobachtet habe und mich von hinten ein Hund kläffend angesprungen hat? Oder wo ich auf dem Radweg fahrend vom Hund aus dem Gebüsch heraus angesprungen wurde?
Wenn ich die nicht sehe kann ich doch auch keine Angriffe provozierenden. Oder?

Ich bin der Meinung: Hunde sind unberechnenbare Tiere, dies muss von jedem Hundehalter berücksichtigt werden, hierfür ist eine Leine notwendig. Für diese Meinung bin ich in anderen Threads schon heftig persönlich angegriffen worden. 
Um Fragen vorzubeugen: hierzu kenne ich nicht die offizielle Position der DIMB, die ist mir auch egal.


----------



## Schn33fraese (22. März 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> und welcher Depp steht um des Friedens Willen im Sommer am Sonntag um 5 auf (Winter um 8) damit die Leutz ungestört bleiben?


Ich. Aber nicht so früh, wenn ich hier in der Region fahre. 9 Uhr am Treffpunkt hat sich als entspannte Zeit herauskristallisiert. Nicht im 7GB, aber sonst. Wenn ich einen Freund in Österreich besuche, der in einem beliebten Wandergebiet lebt, fahren wir auch mal um 6 Uhr morgens los. Dann kann man die Abfahrt genießen. Morgenstund wirkt scheinbar entspannend auf Wanderer.

Aber ich verstehe den Ausdruck Depp in dem Zusammenhang sehr gut ich entstamme einer langen Reihe von Langschläfern.

Zur Diskussion: Mich wundert manchmal die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der maximale Rücksicht von Mtbler gefordert wird. Auch im Hinblick auf die angesprochenen "10m Fangleinen". Wozu habe ich die Leine, wenn ich sie nicht dazu nutze, den Hund in meiner Nähe zu halten, wenn ich nicht alleine bin?
Jeder verpeilt auch mal was. Alle. Mann kann dann auch mal stehen bleiben, so dass sich Hund und Halter sortieren können. Aber wenn das quasi erwartet und voraus gesetzt wird, finde ich das dreist. Ich rede hier von Wandautobahnen, wo eigentlich genug Platz ist. Da fallen mir die Situationen wie oben am ehesten auf.


HairyBallz schrieb:


> Wobei bzgl. Siebengebirge Fahrverbot sind wir jetzt aber auch schon etwas off Topic


Ist das dein erster Tag hier?


----------



## baconcookie (22. März 2021)

Unangenehme Hudeerlebnisse sind mir bisher zum Glück immer erspart geblieben, aber ich würde mich im Zweifel auch nicht scheuen einen Hund mit einem Fußtritt abzuwehren.
Das klingt traurig, aber vielleicht muss bei dem ein oder anderen erstmal der Hund angefahren/überfahren werden bevor da soetwas wie einsicht kommt.


----------



## Geplagter (22. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung: Hunde sind unberechenbare Tiere, dies muss von jedem Hundehalter berücksichtigt werden, hierfür ist eine Leine notwendig. Für diese Meinung bin ich in anderen Threads schon heftig persönlich angegriffen worden.
> Um Fragen vorzubeugen: hierzu kenne ich nicht die offizielle Position der DIMB, die ist mir auch egal.


Da stimme ich grundsätzlich mit dir überein, es ist allerdings durchaus auch so, wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben. Ein Hund merkt unmittelbar, ob ein Mensch Angst vor ihm hat oder nicht. Mir ging es früher wie dir und mir ist wirklich jeder Kläffer hinterher gelaufen und wurde aggressiv. Dann habe ich meine Strategie verändert und bin den Hunden gegenüber selbstbewusster aufgetreten. Was soll ich sagen, es funktioniert. Seither eigentlich gar keine Probleme mehr mit den Hunden selbst außer den zum Teil völlig durchgeknallten und mitunter hysterischen Haltern, die sich ihrer Pflichten nicht bewusst sind und die Verantwortung gerne mal auf die Radfahrer auslagern.
Wie lautet denn die offizielle Position der DIMB zum Thema nicht angeleinte Hunde?


----------



## Splash (22. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung: Hunde sind unberechnenbare Tiere, dies muss von jedem Hundehalter berücksichtigt werden, hierfür ist eine Leine notwendig.


Als Hundehalter und Mountainbiker sehe ich das differenziert. Wenn man sich ansatzweise mit seinem Hund beschäftigt, ist er weitestgehend berechenbar. Oder drücken wir es so aus: meinen Hund habe ich genau so unter Kontrolle, wie mein Rad. Insofern sehe ich es entspannt, wenn ich diesem auch einen gewissen Freilauf gönne. Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass Beisser aber uneingeschränkt an die Leine gehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (22. März 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Da stimme ich grundsätzlich mit dir überein, es ist allerdings durchaus auch so, wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben. Ein Hund merkt unmittelbar, ob ein Mensch Angst vor ihm hat oder nicht. Mir ging es früher wie dir und mir ist wirklich jeder Kläffer hinterher gelaufen und wurde aggressiv. Dann habe ich meine Strategie verändert und bin den Hunden gegenüber selbstbewusster aufgetreten. Was soll ich sagen, es funktioniert. Seither eigentlich gar keine Probleme mehr mit den Hunden selbst außer den zum Teil völlig durchgeknallten und mitunter hysterischen Haltern, die sich ihrer Pflichten nicht bewusst sind und die Verantwortung gerne mal auf die Radfahrer auslagern.
> Wie lautet denn die offizielle Position der DIMB zum Thema nicht angeleinte Hunde?


das Fehlverhalten liegt halt trotzdem beim Hund, da kann man keinem ängstlichen Menschen die Schuld zuweisen. Und wenn man einen solchen Hund hat dann gehört der an die Leine. punkt.


----------



## Geplagter (22. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> das Fehlverhalten liegt halt trotzdem beim Hund, da kann man keinem ängstlichen Menschen die Schuld zuweisen. Und wenn man einen solchen Hund hat dann gehört der an die Leine. punkt.


Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. Ich wollte @Trekki lediglich dazu ermuntern, den Hunden gegenüber etwas selbstbewusster aufzutreten, weil das in der Regel dazu führt, dass sich die von ihm beschriebenen Situationen so nicht entwickeln.  Ich bin selbstverständlich ganz klar dafür, dass sich die Hundehalter an die Anleinpflicht halten sollten und Vergehen dieser Art geahndet werden.


----------



## baconcookie (22. März 2021)

Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden, sorry


----------



## supasini (22. März 2021)

Ich bin auch alles andere als ein Hundefreund - die ängstliche Prägung durch meine Mutter hat hervorragend gewirkt. Sie selbst hat dank ihrer Demenz mittlerweile vergessen, dass sie Angst vor Hunden hat. Ich zum Glück noch nicht. 
Die meisten Hundehalter sind aber verantwortungsbewusst wie auch die meisten MTBler. Es ist allerdings komplett daneben, den Satz "Sie müssen sich nicht wundern, wenn sie Angst haben, das merkt der..." immer mal wieder zu hören.
Das Drama ist m.E. die mangelnde Rücksicht an allen Stellen. 
Am Wochenende bergab KOMs jagen, eBiker, die in großen Gruppen auf breiten Wanderwegen fröhlich nebeneinander fahren und völlig selbstverständlich erwarten, dass die Wanderer nebeneinander gehen, im Billiger Wald gab es die Situation, dass ein aggressiver Hund der von seinem Jäger-Besitzer per Landrover regelmäßig spazieren gefahren wird (Hund frei laufend) und andere Hunde sowie Radfahrer anfällt,...
Wir waren neulich wieder ausführlich auf den verbotenen Trails im Ahrtal unterwegs, auch mit Flatterband und Schildern "gesperrte" - da steht aber nichts neues drauf sondern die sind m.E. ein eher unverbindlicher Hinweis auf die geltende Rechtslage, nämlich dass in RLP eine 2,5 m-Regel gilt. Gut war allerdings hier das freundliche Miteinander. Das hängt natürlich an der massiv proaktiven Rücksichtnahme durch uns selbst ab. (Anhalten, Rad aus dem Trail heben, Trail-Bell,...)
Der einzige "Konflikt" war ein Fahrrad, das plötzlich im unteren Schrock-Bereich quer auf dem Weg lag. Die Kollegin hat's dann weggeräumt und wir konnten weiter fahren. Die Kollegin war ca. 5 Jahre alt und die Mutter wies uns darauf hin, dass das bergabfahren mit dem Puky-Rädchen (mit Helm und Klingel) mächtig Spaß macht. So muss das sein! Beste Nachwuchsförderung ever!


----------



## sibu (22. März 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> nämlich dass in RLP eine 2,5 m-Regel gilt.


Die 2,50 m - Regel steht auf dünnem Eis: Im Landeswaldgesetz von Rheinland-Pfalz steht davon nichts. Fahrrad fahren ist auf Waldwegen erlaubt, die ohne feste Grenze definiert sind:


> _Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege._


Wenn ein forstlicher Wirtschaftsweg schmaler als 2,50 m ist, darf er auch befahren werden.


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2021)

Mit Flatterband gesperrte Wege, doch wohl eher wegen Corona?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> Wir waren neulich wieder ausführlich auf den verbotenen Trails im Ahrtal unterwegs, auch mit Flatterband und Schildern "gesperrte"


Kannst du das bitte Mal spezifizieren? Gerne auch per PN!


----------



## baconcookie (22. März 2021)

nur weil irgendwo Flatterband hängt, ist das ja noch lange nichts offizielles. Kann ja jeder da angebracht haben


----------



## talybont (22. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Wie einige schon schrieben ist häufig der Halter das Problem; aber auch Deine Angst ist ein Faktor. Das tut mir wahnsinnig leid, denn die allermeisten Hunde sind völlig harmlos. Es gibt nur wenige Rassen vor denen ich auch Respekt habe, weil sie durch Überzüchtung und Züchtung auf agressives Verhalten hin schwer berechenbar sind.


Im Grunde genommen habe ich vor genau einer Rasse Manschetten: Dobermänner. Denen hat man das Oberstübchen so eng gezüchtet, dass Du ihnen nicht über den Weg trauen kannst. Da sind die anderen Beissschweine wie Pitbull, Stafford etc. schon regelrecht vorhersehbar.
Pech ist es halt, wenn Dich so ein Monster von Patou stellt - der frisst das Rad gleich mit! Aber ohne Schafe sind die eigentlich friedlich


----------



## talybont (22. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Erlebnis, bei dem ich völlig entspannt einem Wasserfall beobachtet habe und mich von hinten ein Hund kläffend angesprungen hat? Oder wo ich auf dem Radweg fahrend vom Hund aus dem Gebüsch heraus angesprungen wurde?
> Wenn ich die nicht sehe kann ich doch auch keine Angriffe provozierenden. Oder?


Das könnte man glatt verfilmen (wenn es nicht so traurig wäre). Die Sache mit dem Gebüsch zeigt, dass es nichts mit Angsthormonen zu tun hat. Vielleicht riechst Du einfach anders (ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, könnte aber sein).



Trekki schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung: Hunde sind unberechnenbare Tiere, dies muss von jedem Hundehalter berücksichtigt werden, hierfür ist eine Leine notwendig. Für diese Meinung bin ich in anderen Threads schon heftig persönlich angegriffen worden.
> Um Fragen vorzubeugen: hierzu kenne ich nicht die offizielle Position der DIMB, die ist mir auch egal.


Da stimme ich Dir zu 99% zu! Unser erster Möpp hat alles verfolgt, was weggelaufen ist - auch stundenlang!
Die beiden anderen haben auf Kommando von der Hasenjagd abgelassen. Diesen Gehorsam muss man trainieren, mit Zuwendung und Konsequenz. Dabei hat das nichts mit Hundeschule zu tun, die ist nur für die Frauchen und Herrchen gut. Die glauben immer öfter, dass der Hund ein haariger Mensch sei - und dann wird es haarig!
Wenn der Hund nicht akzeptiert, dass er nicht der Chef ist, muss er es lernen. Und da helfen auch keine 2h Hundeschule in der Woche für 8 Wochen. Das muss 24/7 stattfinden!


----------



## spygirl (22. März 2021)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht nur die schiere Anzahl, sondern, wie weiter oben erwähnt, dass die eben auch problemlos meine Runde in der selben Zeit zweimal fahren können.
> Was das an Mehrbelastung ausmacht, kann man gerade wunderbar an völlig zerpflügten Trails beobachten. Letztes Jahr habe ich mich noch gefreut, wenn ich mal eine Reifenspur gefunden habe; "Oh, ich bin nicht der Einzige!"


Ich bin total deiner Meinung!!! Ich hab daher mein E-Bike abgeschafft und ebenfalls mein MTB und mein Gravelbike. Das reichte mir aber noch nicht und daher hab ich auch meine Wanderstiefel abgeschafft. Jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen da die Trails gar nicht mehr belastet werden und der Wald, zumindest vor mir, seine Ruhe hat.


----------



## baconcookie (22. März 2021)

Man muss ja nicht direkt übertreiben, das ebike verkaufen hätte auch gereicht, LG


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht direkt übertreiben, das ebike verkaufen hätte auch gereicht, LG


Das e gar nicht kaufen...beschde! 🤗


----------



## Geplagter (23. März 2021)

spygirl schrieb:


> Ich bin total deiner Meinung!!! Ich hab daher mein E-Bike abgeschafft und ebenfalls mein MTB und mein Gravelbike. Das reichte mir aber noch nicht und daher hab ich auch meine Wanderstiefel abgeschafft. Jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen da die Trails gar nicht mehr belastet werden und der Wald, zumindest vor mir, seine Ruhe hat.


Alles gut. Dein Verhalten liegt voll im Trend und wird gemeinhin unter dem Begriff "Cancel Culture" zusammengefasst.


----------



## supasini (23. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kannst du das bitte Mal spezifizieren? Gerne auch per PN!


War definitiv keine offizielle Sperrung, wurde an anderer Stelle bereits benannt (Katzley ganz oben) und wir fanden es bestätigt. Am Baum hing ein Schild (laminiert) so ungefähr "Fahrradfahren verboten gemäß § xy Waldgesetz RPL" das Flatterband lag auf dem Boden, gut war aber, dass unten kein Schild hing so dass die Wanderer, die uns entgegenkamen, nicht mit negativen Emotionen aufgeladen waren.


----------



## baconcookie (23. März 2021)

war dann wohl so ne private Alman Achin aktion, von jemandem der zu viel Freizeit hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (23. März 2021)

spygirl schrieb:


> Ich bin total deiner Meinung!!! Ich hab daher mein E-Bike abgeschafft und ebenfalls mein MTB und mein Gravelbike. Das reichte mir aber noch nicht und daher hab ich auch meine Wanderstiefel abgeschafft. Jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen da die Trails gar nicht mehr belastet werden und der Wald, zumindest vor mir, seine Ruhe hat.


Super. Vielen Dank! 
Mit so umfassendem Entgegenkommen hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet. 
Wenn sich das jetzt aber möglichst viele zum Beispiel nehmen, habe ich endlich meine Ruhe im Wald.


----------



## Nils_BN (27. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das mag ein Punkt sein. Was ist mit dem Erlebnis (habe ich vor einigen Posts berichtet), bei dem die Halterin ihren Hund hinter meinem Rücken den Hund losgelassen hat und der ist sofort auf mich los gegangen?
> Was ist mit dem Erlebnis, bei dem ich völlig entspannt einem Wasserfall beobachtet habe und mich von hinten ein Hund kläffend angesprungen hat? Oder wo ich auf dem Radweg fahrend vom Hund aus dem Gebüsch heraus angesprungen wurde?
> Wenn ich die nicht sehe kann ich doch auch keine Angriffe provozierenden. Oder?
> 
> ...


Was mich bei deinen Horrorgeschichten wundert ist dass ich im letzten Jahr bei über 3000 Km im Bonner Umland (Venusberg, 7GB, Kottenforst, Lohmar und Umgebung) genau einmal eine Begegnung mit einen Hund hatte der etwas flotter auf mich zu kam und ich aufgrund dessen dass es ein Rottweiler war keine Risiken eingehen wollte selbstbewusst hingestellt und Fahrrad dazwischen, Situation deeskaliert Hund geht weiter. Nicht einmal hat ein Hund auch nur versucht mich anzuspringen, ist näher als einen Meter ran gekommen oder sonstiges. Scheinst schon ein sehr schlechtes Omen zu haben..

Und da du ja selbst einen Hund hast finde ich es schon sehr Interessant dass du Hunde generell als Unberechenbar ansiehst. Mit der richtigen Erziehung geht alles. habe Hunde gesehen die selbst bei entgegenkommenden Hunden ohne Leine bei Beifuß Befehl keinen Anstand machen sich auch nur vom Umfeld des Halters zu entfernen.


----------



## Geplagter (27. März 2021)

Nils_BN schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Erziehung geht alles


Das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Solche Voraussetzungen sind nach meiner Wahrnehmung bei den wenigsten Hunden und Haltern gegeben.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. März 2021)

Nils_BN schrieb:


> Und da du ja selbst einen Hund hast finde ich es schon sehr Interessant dass du Hunde generell als Unberechenbar ansiehst.


Da hast du was falsch verstanden, zumindest mir wäre es neu wenn trekki einen Hund hätte! 
Wir sind schon zusammen gefahren, beide ohne groß auf Hunde zu reagieren, an mir lief er vorbei um in Richtung trekki abzudrehen... Konnte da in dem Moment kein anderes verhalten feststellen. Hat mich im Nachgang gewundert und bewusst geworden ist mir das erst später, da er öfter von solchen Situationen erzählte.


----------



## Trekki (27. März 2021)

Falls ich irgendwo geschrieben habe, dass ich einen Hund besitze, habe ich das im Zustand geistiger Umnachtung gemacht und widerrufe dies hiermit. Wenn ich den Eindruck hinterlassen habe, einen Hund zu besitzen, bin ich falsch interpretiert worden. 

Die Ratschläge hier sind in bester Absicht geschrieben und freue ich mich über sie . Ich lese aber unterschwellig heraus, das ich selbst die Angriffe verursache und ich etwas dagegen machen sollte. Das finde ich eigenartig. D.h. dies verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Black-Under (27. März 2021)

Mir geht es genau anders rum. Hunde lieben mich irgendwie. Letztens habe ich kurz angehalten um meine Brille zu putzen als ein Hund ankam schnüffelte sich kraulen ließ und Frauchen alle Mühe hatte den von mir loszueisen. Sie meinte im Weggehen noch "seltsam eigentlich hat der Angst vor Radfahrern"..........


----------



## delphi1507 (27. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Falls ich irgendwo geschrieben habe, dass ich einen Hund besitze, habe ich das im Zustand geistiger Umnachtung gemacht und widerrufe dies hiermit. Wenn ich den Eindruck hinterlassen habe, einen Hund zu besitzen, bin ich falsch interpretiert worden.
> 
> Die Ratschläge hier sind in bester Absicht geschrieben und freue ich mich über sie . Ich lese aber unterschwellig heraus, das ich selbst die Angriffe verursache und ich etwas dagegen machen sollte. Das finde ich eigenartig. D.h. dies verstehe ich nicht.


Hunde sind durchaus gut darin Körpersprache zu deuten und ihre Nase verrät ihnen auch wenn Leute Respekt/Angst vor ihnen haben, und gehen dann auch gerne Mal nach vorne!


----------



## Geplagter (29. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das finde ich eigenartig. D.h. dies verstehe ich nicht.


Das habe ich auch eine ganze Zeit lang nicht verstanden, es ist aber definitiv so, dass man es offenbar durchaus selbst in der Hand hat, wie Hunde grundsätzlich auf einen reagieren.


----------



## Mimsey (29. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Falls ich irgendwo geschrieben habe, dass ich einen Hund besitze, habe ich das im Zustand geistiger Umnachtung gemacht und widerrufe dies hiermit. Wenn ich den Eindruck hinterlassen habe, einen Hund zu besitzen, bin ich falsch interpretiert worden.
> 
> Die Ratschläge hier sind in bester Absicht geschrieben und freue ich mich über sie . Ich lese aber unterschwellig heraus, das ich selbst die Angriffe verursache und ich etwas dagegen machen sollte. Das finde ich eigenartig. D.h. dies verstehe ich nicht.


Kann ich nachvollziehen, dass du es nicht verstehst, der Hund denkt halt, oh der ist nervös, hat angst, ist unsicher, was führt der im schilde, die sind dann halt auch nicht entspannt. 
Die merken dass auch einfach, selbst wenn du meinst, "ich verhalte mich doch normal"
Wenn Hunde auf dich zulaufen und Kleffen, quatsch die einfach an, mit freundlicher stimme, begrüße sie, sei locker, mach dich nicht unnötig groß oder klein. 
Die sind auf "Attacke" weil sie angst haben du könntest was im Schilde führen. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, das Problem ist der Besitzer der dem Hund nicht genug ruhe und Sicherheit gibt, da bin ich voll bei dir. 
Nur muss man es dann in dem Moment halt besser machen als der Besitzer, ruhig bleiben und Selbstbewusstsein zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (30. März 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Ratschläge hier sind in bester Absicht geschrieben und freue ich mich über sie . Ich lese aber unterschwellig heraus, das ich selbst die Angriffe verursache und ich etwas dagegen machen sollte. Das finde ich eigenartig. D.h. dies verstehe ich nicht.


Um es kurz zu machen: Du verstehst die Hunde nicht, die verstehen Dich nicht und die Hundebesitzer verstehen sowieso nichts! Wer seinen Hund frei laufen lässt und in Kauf nimmt, dass er auf jemanden losgehen kann, hat schon den ersten Fehler begangen! Auch die Hundebesitzer, die glauben, ihre Hunde im Griff zu haben: 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht - es wird immer den einen, wenn auch unwahrscheinlichen Fall geben, wo der Möpp nicht mehr zu halten ist. Und dafür gebt es Leinen! Und das wird im Zweifelsfall auch jeder Richter so einfordern! Ohne wenn und aber! Wenn Kinder im Spiel sind, wird es für den Hundehalter noch ungemütlicher - dessen müssen die sich einfach bewusst sein (ich weiß dass es viele nicht sind).

Nochmal: Du machst nichts falsch, Du bist nur irgendwie das geborene Opfer. Daran wirst Du auch nichts ändern können - musst Du ja eigentlich auch nicht, weil Du ja keinen Fehler gemacht hast!


----------



## phoenixinflames (30. März 2021)

Um mal kurz die Sitzung der Kynophobie-Selbsthilfegruppe zu unterbrechen; Es tut sich was in Sachen Flowtrail!


----------



## RoDeBo (1. April 2021)

Falls es jemand interessiert...das ordnungsamt fuhr grade auf dem Weg Margarethenhöhe milchhäuschen an mir im dunklen suv vorbei. 

Kleiner nebenaspekt : dafür dass Hund an Leine und Kinderwagen dabei mit ordentlich Karacho...wieder mal ein Armutszeugnis!


----------



## RoDeBo (1. April 2021)

Erste Anlaufstelle war wohl ein wildzelter an dem alten Steinbruch da am Weg...grad auf Höhe löwenburger Hof wurde so wie es aus der Ferne aussah "Aufklärung" betrieben...


----------



## delphi1507 (1. April 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Erste Anlaufstelle war wohl ein wildzelter an dem alten Steinbruch da am Weg...grad auf Höhe löwenburger Hof wurde so wie es aus der Ferne aussah "Aufklärung" betrieben...


Wer um die Zeit noch ein Zelt stehen hat ist es selbst schuld...


----------



## Splash (1. April 2021)

Gestern war ein wenig amüsant, dass sich auf 1km gleich zwei Sattelschlepper festgefahren hatten. Erst stand der Kollege auf dem Weg zwischen Wehrhütte und Kohlstrasse ein wenig ab vom Weg:




Dann etwa 1 km weiter stand der nächste Sattelschlepper mit Baumhänger, Plattem vorne rechts und offener Motorhaube - wobei der zwischendrin eine Kurve so glücklich genommen hatte, dass man sich über Erosion definitiv keine Gedanken machen muss - in der Spur kann man einen ganzen Schäferhund verstecken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (1. April 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Falls es jemand interessiert...das ordnungsamt fuhr grade auf dem Weg Margarethenhöhe milchhäuschen an mir im dunklen suv vorbei.
> 
> Kleiner nebenaspekt : dafür dass Hund an Leine und Kinderwagen dabei mit ordentlich Karacho...wieder mal ein Armutszeugnis!


Beschwere dich doch einfach mal bei der Stadt Königswinter über das rüpelhafte Verhalten der "Ordnungshüter".


----------



## delphi1507 (1. April 2021)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Beschwere dich doch einfach mal bei der Stadt Königswinter über das rüpelhafte Verhalten der "Ordnungshüter".


Sehe ich auch so...


----------



## dopero (1. April 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Gestern war ein wenig amüsant, dass sich auf 1km gleich zwei Sattelschlepper festgefahren hatten. Erst stand der Kollege auf dem Weg zwischen Wehrhütte und Kohlstrasse ein wenig ab vom Weg:
> Anhang anzeigen 1240533
> 
> Dann etwa 1 km weiter stand der nächste Sattelschlepper mit Baumhänger, Plattem vorne rechts und offener Motorhaube - wobei der zwischendrin eine Kurve so glücklich genommen hatte, dass man sich über Erosion definitiv keine Gedanken machen muss - in der Spur kann man einen ganzen Schäferhund verstecken ...


Und? Nicht gleich 110 gewählt, weil ungesicherte Unfallfahrzeuge außerorts eine Straße blockieren?


----------



## davez (1. April 2021)

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich dieses Schild entdeckt



Das hier ist der dazugehörige Weg - selbst mit viel Phantasie können das keine MTBs gewesen sein, die solch einen breiten Weg entstehen lassen...



Im weiteren Verlauf der Tour entdeckte ich wieder schonenende Baumfällarbeiten mit diesem Monster



Und der Witz ist, damit wurden ganz dünnen Buchenstämmchen gefällt. Mit einer Kettensäge eine Sache von Sekunden, Der Duchmesser war zwischen ca. 10cm und ca. 30cm



Und das war das Ergebnis in Bezug auf die Bodenerosion



Alles natürlich im Naturschutzgebiet... ohne Worte


----------



## dom_i (1. April 2021)

Die Kondomplage am Dornheckensee find ich da viel schlimmer als die "Trampelpfade", aber gut finde ich das "neutrale" Schild und das es eben mal nicht nur auf MTBer bezogen ist.


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. April 2021)

Nur leider ist die Aussage "stetige Zunahme" nicht ganz richtig... Auch nicht durch andauernde Wiederholung.

Ich persönlich finde es einfach einer offiziellen Stelle unwürdig, weit über 50 Jahre alte Wanderwege mit Aussichtsbänken zu sperren und dann, wenn sich die lokalen Anwohner über die Sperrung hinwegsetzen, zu behaupten, es würden "neue" Pfade entstehen.

Aber ich mag es auch nicht, wenn ein e.V. auftritt wie eine Behörde.

Das trifft jetzt nicht auf alle Pfade im SGB zu, aber doch auf genug davon.

(und ich wiederhole das hier auch nur deswegen, weil die entsprechenden Personen hier ja mitlesen)
"Eine Lüge muss nur oft genug wiederholt werden. Dann wird sie geglaubt."


----------



## RoDeBo (1. April 2021)

Auch ganz interessant fand ich an dem Schild als ich es zum ersten Mal sah die ohnehin als unruhig deklarierten Zonen...da bleibt eigentlich eh kein nennenswerter Rückzugsort für Tiere übrig. Man wundert sich, wo die seltenen Arten dennoch herkommen 🤔


----------



## Konfuzius (2. April 2021)

Bei den ganzen Verboten der letzten Zeit, scheinen sich diese seltenen Arten ja momentan überall wie Unkraut auszubreiten!
Und ihr glaubt ja gar nicht, wie viele seltene Tiere es gibt!


----------



## delphi1507 (2. April 2021)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Verboten der letzten Zeit, scheinen sich diese seltenen Arten ja momentan überall wie Unkraut auszubreiten!
> Und ihr glaubt ja gar nicht, wie viele seltene Tiere es gibt!


Ja und wenn die Sperrungen dann durch sind, wuchert die Stelle wieder zu und die Art verschwindet... Alles schön da gewesen vor Jahren beim Klettern... Geöffnet wurde danach natürlich nicht mehr...


----------



## shmee (2. April 2021)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Nur leider ist die Aussage "stetige Zunahme" nicht ganz richtig... Auch nicht durch andauernde Wiederholung.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es einfach einer offiziellen Stelle unwürdig, weit über 50 Jahre alte Wanderwege mit Aussichtsbänken zu sperren und dann, wenn sich die lokalen Anwohner über die Sperrung hinwegsetzen, zu behaupten, es würden "neue" Pfade entstehen.
> 
> ...


Zu diesem Schild und dem zugehörigen Artikel seinerzeit im GA hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon mal etwas geschrieben:

Aus meiner Sicht geht es darum, dass hier ein mir völlig unverständliches Konzept von FFH gefahren wird: Es gibt im ganzen Ennert keine Stelle, die weiter als 600-800m Luftlinie von der nächsten Bebauung entfernt ist. Fast alle Pfade/Trails/Wege, die hier immer als so suuuuuuuuper sensibel dargestellt werden, sind alte Trampfelpfade, die schon seit >50 Jahren bestehen und von allen dort genutzt werden. Was haben Pflanzen und Tiere eigentlich die letzten Jahre so gemacht?

Vor allem für die Kinder in Hoholz, Oberholtdorf, Ramersdorf etc. ist das nicht das obersensible FFH mit der letzen vom Aussterben bedrohten Gelbbauch-Unke, sondern ganz banal der Wald am Ende der Straße, der Wald direkt hinterm Gartentor. Die neulich hier gepostet Karte mit dem engen Wegenetz ist das beste Beispiel. Den Hochsitz direkt auf der anderen Seite des Hauptweges haben sie komfortablerweise genauso weggelassen wie die seit Jahrzehnten überall sichtbaren Harvesterschneisen, welche aus der Holzwirtschaft stammen. 

So lange hier versucht wird, Naturschutzkonzepte in direkter Siedlungsnähe umzusetzen, deren einziger Aspekt ist "Menschen raus aus dem Wald", so lange werden diese Konzepte ignoriert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (2. April 2021)

shmee schrieb:


> Zu diesem Schild und dem zugehörigen Artikel seinerzeit im GA hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon mal etwas geschrieben:
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht geht es darum, dass hier ein mir völlig unverständliches Konzept von FFH gefahren wird: Es gibt im ganzen Ennert keine Stelle, die weiter als 600-800m Luftlinie von der nächsten Bebauung entfernt ist. Fast alle Pfade/Trails/Wege, die hier immer als so suuuuuuuuper sensibel dargestellt werden, sind alte Trampfelpfade, die schon seit >50 Jahren bestehen und von allen dort genutzt werden. Was haben Pflanzen und Tiere eigentlich die letzten Jahre so gemacht?
> 
> ...


Gute Punkte; ich war auch sehr erstaunt, dass direkt zwischen Autobahnauffahrt zur A3 und B42 ein Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen wird, welches 100 Meter von der nächsten Siedlung entfernt liegt. Das erscheint mir ziemlich absurd. Gleichzeitig fährt man mit überdimensionierten Harvestern durch das Naturschutzgebiet und fällt Stangenholz. Und dann prangert man die Erosion durch Mountainbikes an. Dass das alles nicht zusammenpasst müsst jedem auffallen  

Genauso absurd ist in dem Zusammenhang auch, dass man trotz der enormen Belastung des 7GB durch Ausflügler noch immer fleißig Werbung für das 7GB macht. Denkt eigentlich überhaupt jemand mal nach von den Verantwortlichen? Der gesunde Menschenverstand scheint komplett abhanden gekommen.

Gesamtjahr 2011: 108.000 Besucher auf dem Drachenfels

Gesamtjahr 2017: 268.000 Besucher auf dem Drachenfels

Alleine nur im Monat Juli 2020 kamen 58.000 Besucher auf den Drachenfels! So viele wie nie zuvor.

Und da das den Verantwortlichen noch immer nicht genügt, wird fleißig bundesweit geworben: 

"Der Naturpark Siebengebirge hat sich mit dem BeethovenWanderweg um den beliebten Titel beworben. BeethovenWanderweg nominiert für „Deutschlands Schönster Wanderweg 2021"

Herr, lass Hirn regnen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2021)

Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl.


----------



## dom_i (11. April 2021)

Ich will nicht sagen, es sind immer die anderen... aber schaut man sich alleine mal die Strecke vom Löwengasthof zum Dreiseen-Blick an, dann sieht man recht eindeutig dass hier entstandene Schäden durch Wanderer, spielende Kinder, "Kletterer" und eben nicht durch Biker hervorgerufen werden...

völlig zerstörtes Günther-Leonhardt-Denkmal - Google Maps
freigelegte Wurzeln am Wegesrand
Oder aber der gesamte Stenzelberg, wo jetzt scheinbar durch Holzzäune Einhalt geboten werden soll.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sagen, es sind immer die anderen... aber schaut man sich alleine mal die Strecke vom Löwengasthof zum Dreiseen-Blick an, dann sieht man recht eindeutig dass hier entstandene Schäden durch Wanderer, spielende Kinder, "Kletterer" und eben nicht durch Biker hervorgerufen werden...
> 
> völlig zerstörtes Günther-Leonhardt-Denkmal - Google Maps
> freigelegte Wurzeln am Wegesrand
> Oder aber der gesamte Stenzelberg, wo jetzt scheinbar durch Holzzäune Einhalt geboten werden soll.


Achja der Stenzel Berg... 🤬


----------



## Trekki (12. April 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Oder aber der gesamte Stenzelberg, wo jetzt scheinbar durch Holzzäune Einhalt geboten werden soll.


Was geht da ab?


----------



## sibu (12. April 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Was geht da ab?


Der Artikel vom GA ist eventuell hinter der Bezahl-Sperre.


----------



## Trekki (13. April 2021)

Habe die Bezahl-Sperre überwunden. Es geht um die Ränder am Weg beim Stenzelberg. Dort soll ein (hüfthoher?) Zaun entstehen. Dazu gab's Bauarbeiten, die bereits errichteten Teile (Metalldinger, im Boden verankert) sind zerstört worden. Die Betroffenen vermuten, dass hier mit einem schweren Hammer gearbeitet wurde.
Auch in dem Zusammenhang haben es MTB und E-Bikes geschafft unter zu kommen. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass in einem Leserbrief von vor einigen Tagen MTB in einem Zug mit Bulldozer, Virenmutationen und Waffen genannt werden. Verstehen im Sinne von: "steht ja in der Zeitung, nur zuende gedacht".


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. April 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Auch in dem Zusammenhang haben es MTB und E-Bikes geschafft unter zu kommen.


Ernsthaft?  Ich bin hinter vor der Bezahlschranke und hab es nicht gelesen.


----------



## sibu (14. April 2021)

Das Projekt am Stenzelberg wird von Chance7 gefördert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (14. April 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?  Ich bin hinter vor der Bezahlschranke und hab es nicht gelesen.


Ich wollte schreiben, dass MTB und E-Bike es geschafft haben in dem Artikel erwähnt zu werden. 

Wohlgemerkt: es geht um einen Artikel, bei dem es um Vandalismus mit einem schweren Hammer geht.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich wollte schreiben, dass MTB und E-Bike es geschafft haben in dem Artikel erwähnt zu werden.
> 
> Wohlgemerkt: es geht um einen Artikel, bei dem es um Vandalismus mit einem schweren Hammer geht.


Auf der von sibu verlinkten Seite sind auch nur die MTB die bösen


----------



## Schn33fraese (14. April 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich wollte schreiben, dass MTB und E-Bike es geschafft haben in dem Artikel erwähnt zu werden.


Dss hatte ich verstanden. Man hätte im GA Artikel ja auch neutral bleiben und auf einen Verweis auf Biker verzichten können.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Dss hatte ich verstanden. Man hätte im GA Artikel ja auch neutral bleiben und auf einen Verweis auf Biker verzichten können.


Warum eine Chance vertun lügen zu verbreiten?


----------



## Trekki (14. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Auf der von sibu verlinkten Seite sind auch nur die MTB die bösen


Zur von sibu verlinkten Seite
(1) Nicht ganz: "Dadurch das sich nun viel mehr BürgerInnen als früher in der Natur bewegen sind unsere Naturoasen viel stärkeren Belastungen ausgesetzt".
(2) Von den Zweirädern werden nur die E-Mountainbikes angeprangert.

Ich schaue mir die Baustelle beizeiten mal an, liegt ja nur etwas abseits von meinem Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Helltone (14. April 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zur von sibu verlinkten Seite
> (1) Nicht ganz: "Dadurch das sich nun viel mehr BürgerInnen als früher in der Natur bewegen sind unsere Naturoasen viel stärkeren Belastungen ausgesetzt".
> (2) Von den Zweirädern werden nur die E-Mountainbikes angeprangert.
> 
> Ich schaue mir die Baustelle beizeiten mal an, liegt ja nur etwas abseits von meinem Arbeitsweg.


Ich war gestern da. Die  Begrenzungen stehen und leiten damit die Fußgänger. Sind so dicke Gatterzäune. Mich hat es nicht gestört und es hat sich für mich nichts geändert. Hauptsache die Fußgänger latschen nicht überall rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (15. April 2021)

Im Ennert ist übrigens ein Treppengeländer vandalisiert...mal schauen ob da auch die mtb 'ler mit einen abkriegen. Sind ja im gleichen Wald unterwegs...


----------



## Black-Under (15. April 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Artikel vom GA ist eventuell hinter der Bezahl-Sperre.


Die Probleme am Stenzelberg sind hausgemacht, das wird in dem Artikel natürlich nicht erwähnt.
Denn als dort noch geklettert werden durfte kann kaum einer die schmalen verborgenen Pfade die zu den Felsen führten.
Nach dem Verbot haben die dort offizielle Wanderwege raus gemacht so sind Menschen an Felsen gekommen die vorher gar nicht wußten dass es dort noch Felsen gibt.
So sind dann Kinder auf die Felsköpfe geklettert habe dort alles plattgetreten und sogar Lagerfeuer hat es dort oben gegeben.

Im Übrigen ist die Darstellung über den DAV dort falsch widergegeben.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. April 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die Probleme am Stenzelberg sind hausgemacht, das wird in dem Artikel natürlich nicht erwähnt.
> Denn als dort noch geklettert werden durfte kann kaum einer die schmalen verborgenen Pfade die zu den Felsen führten.
> Nach dem Verbot haben die dort offizielle Wanderwege raus gemacht so sind Menschen an Felsen gekommen die vorher gar nicht wußten dass es dort noch Felsen gibt.
> So sind dann Kinder auf die Felsköpfe geklettert habe dort alles plattgetreten und sogar Lagerfeuer hat es dort oben gegeben.
> ...


Was wurde denn über den DAV geschrieben gerne per PN!


----------



## Trekki (15. April 2021)

Google Timelapse
					

Explore the dynamics of our changing planet over the past three and a half decades.




					earthengine.google.com
				




Da zeigt google jährliche Luftfotos. Schaut mal im südlichen 7GB die Jahre 2017 bis 2020. Das ist von oben noch erscheckender als im Wald selbst.


----------



## davez (15. April 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Google Timelapse
> 
> 
> Explore the dynamics of our changing planet over the past three and a half decades.
> ...


2018





2020


----------



## delphi1507 (15. April 2021)

Im Ennert auch heftig


----------



## Deleted 124581 (16. April 2021)

Leider in den Wäldern überall so....teilweise erkannte ich spontan meine Routen nicht mehr (Eifel).


----------



## davez (16. April 2021)

Europa von schwerster Dürre seit 2100 Jahren betroffen
					

Die Sommerdürren seit 2015 waren im historischen Vergleich gravierender als bislang bekannt. Das zeigen Auswertungen von Baumringen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## sibu (16. April 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist die Darstellung über den DAV dort falsch widergegeben.


Eine Gegendarstellung müsste der GA drucken, wenn der DAV das wünscht.


----------



## Black-Under (16. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Was wurde denn über den DAV geschrieben gerne per PN!


Auszug aus dem Artikel:

<<<  Damals hatte die Untere Landschaftsbehörde des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises der Bonner Sektion des Deutschen Alpenvereins mitgeteilt, dass sie ihren Sport dort nicht mehr ausüben dürfte. Als die Alpinisten sich weigerten, einen neuen Gestattungsvertrag mit dem Kreis zu unterzeichnen, berief dieser sich auf die für das Siebengebirge geltende Naturschutzgebietsverordnung, nach der Klettern am Stenzelberg verboten ist. Bis dahin hatte der Kreis das Klettern geduldet.>>>

das ist so nicht ganz richtig wiedergegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (16. April 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> das ist so nicht ganz richtig wiedergegeben.


Was wäre denn die korrigierte Fassung dazu?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Auszug aus dem Artikel:
> 
> <<<  Damals hatte die Untere Landschaftsbehörde des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises der Bonner Sektion des Deutschen Alpenvereins mitgeteilt, dass sie ihren Sport dort nicht mehr ausüben dürfte. Als die Alpinisten sich weigerten, einen neuen Gestattungsvertrag mit dem Kreis zu unterzeichnen, berief dieser sich auf die für das Siebengebirge geltende Naturschutzgebietsverordnung, nach der Klettern am Stenzelberg verboten ist. Bis dahin hatte der Kreis das Klettern geduldet.>>>
> 
> das ist so nicht ganz richtig wiedergegeben.


Das ist überhaupt nicht korrekt wiedergegeben! Meines Wissens nach kam beim letzten Mal die Stadt auf den DAV zu, ob diese sich nicht um die Freistellung/Erhaltung der Felsen kümmern würde und im Gegenzug dort weiter klettern könnten. Der Betrag war unterschriftsreif, auf der letzten Sitzung hat dann eine Person davon Wind bekommen die man bewusst nicht mit eingebunden hatte. Diese hat dann das zustande kommen des Vertrages verhindert.


----------



## Black-Under (16. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt nicht korrekt wiedergegeben! Meines Wissens nach kam beim letzten Mal die Stadt auf den DAV zu, ob diese sich nicht um die Freistellung/Erhaltung der Felsen kümmern würde und im Gegenzug dort weiter klettern könnten. Der Betrag war unterschriftsreif, auf der letzten Sitzung hat dann eine Person davon Wind bekommen die man bewusst nicht mit eingebunden hatte. Diese hat dann das zustande kommen des Vertrages verhindert.


So kenne ich das auch. Die Verträge waren schon unterschriftsreif und vorher war das Klettern nicht gedulet sondern auch dazu gab es eine Vereinbarung.

Siehe hier:








						Klettern am Stenzelberg im Siebengebirge bleibt erlaubt
					

Landschaftsschützer und Sportler stimmen ihre Interessen ab - Eine Einigung ist in Sicht - Auch die Wanderer sollen von sensiblen Flächen ferngehalten werden




					ga.de
				




Interessant ist dass dort schon von einem Leitsystem für Besucher die Rede war, welches später absolut nicht umgesetzt wurde.
Auch wurden die sensiblen Felsfüße damals recht brutal von Gestrüpp befreit, mit schweren Gerät und Arbeitern die alles zertrampelt haben was dort schützenswert war.


----------



## Trekki (20. April 2021)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder vom Stenzelberg




Hinweis-Hinkelstein an einem der beiden Eingänge





Weiterer Text, leider noch sehr provisorisch. D.h. ein laminiertes Papier, unter 2 Steinen geklemmt.




So sieht's aus, wenn die Bauarbeiter durch sind.





Im weiteren Verlauf ist noch Baustelle.




Hier im Detailfoto: solche Metalldinger wurden mit einem Hammer zerstört. Ich vermute, die Zerstörung geschah bevor der Pfosten eingesetzt wurde.


----------



## Black-Under (20. April 2021)

Der erste Weg ist einer, den früher kaum einer kante (außer den Kletterern) und der auch recht unsichtbar war.
Zu dieser Zeit hat sich auch regelmäßig der DAV um die schonende Freistellung gekümmert und die Kletterer haben dafür gesorgt dass die Brombeeren im Zaum gehalten werden.
Jetzt musst du nach den Mauereidechsen suchen, früher kamen die dir am Seil entgegen und haben dir gezeigt wie klettern geht.


----------



## RoDeBo (20. April 2021)

Dafür ist der Weg an der Stelle des ersten Fotos jetzt gefühlt auch gleich mal mindestens doppelt so breit eingezäunt wie er vor einigen Jahren noch war...


----------



## Mimsey (20. April 2021)

Hauptsache man kann links noch runter wa... früher war es da oben echt schön zum Pausieren etc, jetzt fährt man da halt lang, weil da unten der trail is..


----------



## zett78 (21. April 2021)

Mittwoch Mittag im 7GB, nix loss. Herrlich!


----------



## BockAufBiken (23. April 2021)

Absofort könnt ihr euch über den aktuellen Stand zum Vorhaben der Stadt einer legalen Strecke am VB auf unserer FB-Seite informieren.






						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (24. April 2021)

Neue Schote unter dem Mantel des Naturschutzes...geschotterte Rückegasse an der Dollendorfer Hardt 🤔🤐🤬


----------



## MDubiedMTB (29. April 2021)

In Aachen läuft scheinbar auch was betreffend Legalisierung von Trails. Der dortige federführende Verein hat konkrete Unterstützungsmaßnahmen ins Netz gestellt.






						Für ein legales MTB-Trailnetz – Mach mit! – gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de
					






					gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de
				




Dort sind auch die Argumente für ein solches Netz gut aufgearbeitet. Gibt es da Meinungen betreffend der laufenden Gespräche mit den Behörden zu?


----------



## mig23 (29. April 2021)

Via Bike Components (aus Aachen) habe ich davon auch erfahren und frage mich ob der örtliche Handel und oder Radon/Bike Discount nicht auch was tun könnte. Oder beteiligt sich Radon schon?


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. April 2021)

Radon beteiligt sich so, dass sie vor einiger Zeit Test-Events auf sensiblen Trails im Siebengebirge und Ahrtal gemacht haben und einen Werbeslogan hatten der lautete "folge keinen Spuren, hinterlasse eigene" ... Seit dem sind die bei mir unten durch ...


----------



## mig23 (29. April 2021)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Radon beteiligt sich so, dass sie vor einiger Zeit Test-Events auf sensiblen Trails im Siebengebirge und Ahrtal gemacht haben und einen Werbeslogan hatten der lautete "folge keinen Spuren, hinterlasse eigene" ... Seit dem sind die bei mir unten durch ...


War ich auch Mal ist aber schon 9 Jahre her. Seit dem nie wieder davon gehört.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (29. April 2021)

Bei Insta hat radon den Flowtrail Königswinter abonniert. Können die ja gerne anschreiben. Hatte ich auch schon mal versucht aber keine Antwort zu dem Thema erhalten. Müsste halt auch alles zentral und koordiniert von einer Stelle, wie in Aachen, angegangen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDubiedMTB (29. April 2021)

Canyon ist angeblich in Koblenz im Stadtwald mit dabei.


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. April 2021)

Andreas Dirksen (Initiator der Petition KöWi) steht mit Radon in Kontakt. Die wollen da unterstützen. Wie genau das im Detail aussehen kann/soll, ist noch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> War ich auch Mal ist aber schon 9 Jahre her. Seit dem nie wieder davon gehört.


Beim letzten Mal sind viele Bikes über Nacht verschwunden. .


----------



## mig23 (29. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Beim letzten Mal sind viele Bikes über Nacht verschwunden. .


Ich war es nicht...


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Ich war es nicht...


Ich auch nicht...


----------



## Cockrock (3. Mai 2021)

War am Freitag am späten Nachmittag im Siebengebirge unterwegs.
Hab spaßeshalber mal mitgezählt, von insgesamt 27 Hunden, welche ich getroffen habe waren 11 angeleint.
Probleme gabs aber keine


----------



## Black-Under (3. Mai 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> War am Freitag am späten Nachmittag im Siebengebirge unterwegs.
> Hab spaßeshalber mal mitgezählt, von insgesamt 27 Hunden, welche ich getroffen habe waren 11 angeleint.
> Probleme gabs aber keine
> Anhang anzeigen 1264180


Bei der Menge an Schwarzwild im Siebengebirge sehe ich eher eine Gefahr für den Hund. 
Mal gesehen was eine Sau mit einem Hund anstellt, wenn der ihren Frischlingen zu Nahe kommt?


----------



## Cockrock (3. Mai 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Bei der Menge an Schwarzwild im Siebengebirge sehe ich eher eine Gefahr für den Hund.
> Mal gesehen was eine Sau mit einem Hund anstellt, wenn der ihren Frischlingen zu Nahe kommt?


Mir gehts ja nicht um Wild etc. Einfach eine (statistisch fragwürdige) Beobachtung.

Btw: https://ga.de/region/siebengebirge/...-von-wilderndem-hund-angegriffen_aid-57626959
Hier hätte der Jäger den Beutegreifer ja mal schießen können.


----------



## Splash (3. Mai 2021)

Das bringt mich wieder darauf, dass ich Milchferkel grillen wollte ... ist ja wieder Saison ... 😁


----------



## Black-Under (3. Mai 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Das bringt mich wieder darauf, dass ich Milchferkel grillen wollte ... ist ja wieder Saison ... 😁


Das war jetzt aber geistiges Sackhüpfen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (3. Mai 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> War am Freitag am späten Nachmittag im Siebengebirge unterwegs.
> Hab spaßeshalber mal mitgezählt, von insgesamt 27 Hunden, welche ich getroffen habe waren 11 angeleint.
> Probleme gabs aber keine
> Anhang anzeigen 1264180


Unter der Woche leint kaum ein Hundeführer seine Hunde im 7GB an, am Wochenende würde ich schätzen so um die Hälfte.

Mir fiel in den letzten Monaten auf, wieviele Trampelpfade durch Spaßziergänger während Corona entstanden sind bzw. durch starke Frequentierung sichtbar wurden - an Strecken, die ich mehrfach wöchentlich fahre. Die Wanderer laufen nicht selten komplett querfeldein, um abzukürzen oder per Google Maps einen Weg suchen. Nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann die Pfade zu Trails werden... und dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß


----------



## MDubiedMTB (3. Mai 2021)

Genau das ist im Ennert seit letztem Jahr passiert. Mit dem von Dir genannten Resultat. Ergebnis ist nun, dass Bäume wieder quer gelegt wurden.


----------



## sibu (3. Mai 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Mir fiel in den letzten Monaten auf, wieviele Trampelpfade durch Spaßziergänger während Corona entstanden sind bzw. durch starke Frequentierung sichtbar wurden - an Strecken, die ich mehrfach wöchentlich fahre. Die Wanderer laufen nicht selten komplett querfeldein, um abzukürzen oder per Google Maps einen Weg suchen. Nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann die Pfade zu Trails werden... und dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß


Das fiel nicht nur dir auf: In der Druck-Ausgabe des General-Anzeigers war ein Interview mit dem Vorstand des Verschönerungsvereins, in dem der genau das beanstandet. Immerhin wurden nicht ausschließlich die Radler, sondern die Spaziergänger in gleichem Maße dafür verantwortlich gemacht. Falschparker und nicht angeleinte Hunde kamen ebenfalls zur Sprache.


----------



## Trekki (4. Mai 2021)

Zum Thema GA.
Selbst bei Blumendieben, Sprayer, Camper, Feuerstellen und Vandalen gibt's als Aufmacherfoto und Zwischenüberschrift ein MTB. Inhaltlich aber nix konkretes:








						Seit der Corona-Pandemie: Stadt Bonn stellt vermehrt Vandalismus in der Natur fest
					

Graffiti, Hütten aus abgesägten Bäumen, Müll: Seit dem Beginn der Corona-Pandemie hat die Stadt Bonn verstärkt Probleme mit Vandalismus in der Natur. Vor allem die Bonner Rheinaue sei betroffen.




					ga.de


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zum Thema GA.
> Selbst bei Blumendieben, Sprayer, Camper, Feuerstellen und Vandalen gibt's als Aufmacherfoto und Zwischenüberschrift ein MTB. Inhaltlich aber nix konkretes:
> 
> 
> ...


Typisch GA....


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2021)

GA = BLÖD dir deine MeinDung.🥴


----------



## talybont (10. Mai 2021)

Als ich am Samstag vom Kasbachtal zum Auge Gottes und weiter nach Himberg gefahren bin, 




war kaum eine Seele unterwegs (wie erwartet). Was mich nach langer Abstinenz aber doch ziemlich geschockt hat: wo ist der Wald? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass direkt am Auge Gottes ein tiefes Tal mit einem kleinen Teich ist. 



Nie gesehen! War immer Wald im Weg!
Man kann sich immer am MTB abarbeiten, aber das sind nicht die wirklichen Probleme!


----------



## sibu (10. Mai 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass direkt am Auge Gottes ein tiefes Tal mit einem kleinen Teich ist. Nie gesehen! War immer Wald im Weg!


Das sie Konrad gehörten heißen sie bis heute Adenauerteiche. Der Zugang ist vom Weg auf der anderen Bachseite (geht runter zur Straße im Kasbachtal)

Generell: Südlich des Schmelztals ist deutlich weniger los. Umständehalber bin ich derzeit eher zu Fuß unterwegs und die Begegnungen mit anderen Spaziergängern und Radlern sind dort auch entspannter, vielleicht weil sie seltener sind.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Mai 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Das sie Konrad gehörten heißen sie bis heute Adenauerteiche. Der Zugang ist vom Weg auf der anderen Bachseite (geht runter zur Straße im Kasbachtal)
> 
> Generell: Südlich des Schmelztals ist deutlich weniger los. Umständehalber bin ich derzeit eher zu Fuß unterwegs und die Begegnungen mit anderen Spaziergängern und Radlern sind dort auch entspannter, vielleicht weil sie seltener sind.


Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldkante (10. Mai 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Nie gesehen! War immer Wald im Weg!
> Man kann sich immer am MTB abarbeiten, aber das sind nicht die wirklichen Probleme!


Das wirkliche Problem ist eine Fehlbewirtschaftung der Wälder (wie man von Peter Wohleben lernen kann: Fichten und Tannen gehören einfach nicht in unsere Region), sowie die beiden (durch den Klimawandel bedingten) extrem trockenen Sommer 2019 und 2020. Die Forstverwaltung (ich war gestern auch ums Auge Gottes herum unterwegs) hat dazu recht informative Schilder aufgestellt:

Die Trockenheit hemmt bei den Fichten die Harzbildung. Das Harz ist aber die einzige Verteidigungslinie der Bäume gegen die Borkenkäfer. Ist genug Harz da, werden die Käferlarven im Harz regelrecht erstickt.
Da auch tote Bäume, solange sie noch Borke haben, den Käfern Nahrung geben, muss das Todholz gefällt und abtransportiert werden. Sonst bestünde die Gefahr, dass die Käfer sich weiter ausbreiten.

Ich finde es verständlich aber bedauerlich, dass gegenwärtig mit Harvestern und nicht mit Rückepferden gearbeitet wird, auch wenn der Waldboden dort nachhaltig aufgefwühlt und verdichtet wird (was man uns Mountainbikern ja auch immer wieder vorhält...).

Insgesamt finde ich die Situation in unseren Wäldern auch erschreckend. Das Waldsterben, das in meiner Kindheit als Damoklesschwert über uns zu schweben schien, ist nicht durch den "Sauren Regen", sondern durch das Ausbleiben von Regen nun wirklich eingetreten. Bis sich die Wälder wieder erholt haben, werden Jahrzehnte vergehen, vorausgesetzt es wird wieder genügend Regen geben, und die Waldeigentümer pflanzen trockenresistente Bäume.

Viele Grüße aus Bonn,

Andreas


----------



## sibu (10. Mai 2021)

goldkante schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt es wird wieder genügend Regen geben,


Die Regenmenge ist das Eine, die Vegetationsperiode das Andere: Trotz des kühlen Aprils ist die (Obst-)Baumblüte und der Austrieb dieses Jahr wieder früher als sonst und auch im Herbst haben die Bäume noch lange die Blätter gehalten und dadurch Wasser verbraucht, das sonst im Grundwasser gelandet wäre. 

Aktuell führen die kleinen Bäche zwar noch Wasser, aber viel ist es nicht und Wald und Grundwasser brauchen den Mai genau wie die Bauern in der alten Regel:  Kühl und nass. (Und ich mag es trotzdem lieber, wenn die Wege trocken und fahrbar sind ...)


----------



## talybont (10. Mai 2021)

Gefühlt sieht es aber bei uns im Taunus schlimmer aus als im Westerwald oder angrenzendem 7GB.
Hier gibt es Berge nun mit Rheinblick (Hohe Wurzel, Kalte Herberge) und perfekt für den Einsatz von Windrädern gerodete Flächen (zwischen Hoher Wurzel und Eiserner Hand).
Der Taunuskamm zwischen Sandplacken und Saalburg ist nahezu kahl, das hätte den Römern bestimmt gefallen. Den Limesradweg und-wanderweg findet man kaum noch.


----------



## Raui (10. Mai 2021)

Auch ich war am Samstag nach längerem mal wieder im 7 GB unterwegs. Petersberg hoch und dann Richtung Süden .
Der Zustand des Waldes ist, wie z.Zt überall im Lande, wirklich schlimm—stimme  @goldkante und @talybont  zu

Das Ordnungsamt stand am Nachmittag für ein paar Stunden am Trailausgang Bunkertrail. Sahen aber eher gelangweilt aus; kamen wohl aufgrund der vielen querliegenden Bäume nicht viele MTBler runter.
Auch eher auffällig geparkt, ging vermutlich um Präsenz


----------



## Black-Under (10. Mai 2021)

goldkante schrieb:


> Da auch tote Bäume, solange sie noch Borke haben, den Käfern Nahrung geben, muss das Todholz gefällt und abtransportiert werden. Sonst bestünde die Gefahr, dass die Käfer sich weiter ausbreiten.


Dazu gibt es aber Biologen mit anderer Meinung. Der Borkenkäfer ist sowieso da und geht nicht mehr in Totholz weil der die Rinde braucht. Das sind dann andere Käfer die da rein gehen und die sind prima Futter für Spechte .....

Auch Wohlleben sieht es nicht als unbedingt nötig an, alles so brutal zu roden. Vor allem da der Harvester dauerhaft den Waldboden schädigt.
Was die Forstbehörden auf den Tafeln schreiben ist uralte Lehrmeinung und oft überholt.


----------



## Trekki (10. Mai 2021)

Raui schrieb:


> Das Ordnungsamt stand am Nachmittag für ein paar Stunden am Trailausgang Bunkertrail.


Danke für die Info.
Gerade der Ausgang ist - von unten her - nur schwer als höchste Schutzstufe im 7GB zu erkennen: der Weg ist die ersten ca. 50 m asphaltiert und geht zu einem Wegekreuz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (10. Mai 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Gerade der Ausgang ist - von unten her - nur schwer als höchste Schutzstufe im 7GB zu erkennen: der Weg ist die ersten ca. 50 m asphaltiert und geht zu einem Wegekreuz.


Man muss mal überlegen der Bunkertrail ist eigentlich nur noch ein Wirtschaftsweg, eigentlich darf man dort nicht mal mehr Wandern.


----------



## goldkante (11. Mai 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Man muss mal überlegen der Bunkertrail ist eigentlich nur noch ein Wirtschaftsweg, eigentlich darf man dort nicht mal mehr Wandern.


Nicht nur „eigentlich“. Der Bunkertrail taucht nicht im Wegeplan auf und ist somit für alle tabu. Äh… außer für Jäger und Forstbetrieb. Weil die das Wild ja nicht vergrämen, logisch. _facepalm_


----------



## sibu (11. Mai 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> der Weg ist die ersten ca. 50 m asphaltiert und geht zu einem Wegekreuz.


Darf man noch bis dahin gehen und eine Kerze zu Ehren der Madonna von Ghisallo aufstellen und um Besserung für die Situation Radfahrer im Siebengebirge bitten? Anschließend wäre ich auch bereit, das Rad auf dem Bittweg zum Petersberg hochzuschieben.


----------



## goldkante (11. Mai 2021)

Für Gläubige hat der Herrgott sicher eine Ausnahme in den Wegeplan schreiben lassen. ;-)


----------



## davez (11. Mai 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Darf man noch bis dahin gehen und eine Kerze zu Ehren der Madonna von Ghisallo aufstellen und um Besserung für die Situation Radfahrer im Siebengebirge bitten? Anschließend wäre ich auch bereit, das Rad auf dem Bittweg zum Petersberg hochzuschieben.


Nur mit einem Santa Cruz


----------



## Black-Under (11. Mai 2021)

goldkante schrieb:


> Nicht nur „eigentlich“. Der Bunkertrail taucht nicht im Wegeplan auf und ist somit für alle tabu. Äh… außer für Jäger und Forstbetrieb. Weil die das Wild ja nicht vergrämen, logisch. _facepalm_


Ja interessant wird es wenn man gegen ein Knöllchen dort klagt. Denn wenn es ein Wirtschaftsweg ist wird sich schwer erklären lassen warum man aus Naturschutzgründen dort nicht Fahren oder Wandern darf.
Ich glaube sowiesom, dass das ganze auf wackeligen Füßen steht, wenn dort mal einer klagt.


----------



## dopero (11. Mai 2021)

Das kann man durchaus erklären:
z.B. machen dem Uhu geschlossene Fahrzeuge, auch wenn sie unmittelbar am Horst vorbei fahren, gar nichts aus. Aber wehe da läuft eine Person entlang. 
Wegen solchen Konstellationen, würde ich gegen ein Knöllchen nur vorgehen, wenn durch eine angebliche Sperre nur Radfahrer betroffen sind.


----------



## Black-Under (11. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das kann man durchaus erklären:
> z.B. machen dem Uhu geschlossene Fahrzeuge, auch wenn sie unmittelbar am Horst vorbei fahren, gar nichts aus. Aber wehe da läuft eine Person entlang.
> Wegen solchen Konstellationen, würde ich gegen ein Knöllchen nur vorgehen, wenn durch eine angebliche Sperre nur Radfahrer betroffen sind.


Dort gibt es aber keine Uhus. Außerdem macht eine Person einem Uhu auch nichts aus. Du glaubst doch selber nicht dass ein Traktor oder Harvester einen Uhu kalt lassen......

Sowas ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Trekki (11. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das kann man durchaus erklären:


Bin gerade etwas abhängt. Worauf beziehst Du Dich?


----------



## Helltone (11. Mai 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas abhängt. Worauf beziehst Du Dich?


Das war Ironie schätze ich. Ich finde es sehr lustig 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (11. Mai 2021)

Helltone schrieb:


> Das war Ironie schätze ich. Ich finde es sehr lustig 🤣


Meinst Du.....ich habe das ernst genommen. Zu Ernst.  🤪


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Mai 2021)

Noch zu vergessen der rlp Wanderfalke ist von Kletterern außerhalb der Brutzeit unbeeindruckt, der NRW Falke fällt tot um....


----------



## dopero (11. Mai 2021)

Der Uhu war nur ein Beispiel.
Habe ich gewählt, da ich das selber schon gesehen habe.
Uhu brütet in einem Baum 3m neben der Zu/Abfahrt zu einem Kalksteinbruch. Da der Weg nur geschottert ist, sind die Bäume dort im Sommer wegen des aufgewirbelten Kalkstaubes eher weiß. Das und mehrere Radlader und LKW pro Stunde stören den Uhu nicht. Aber wenn da jemand zu Fuß langgeht flüchtet er sofort vom Gelege.


----------



## Trekki (11. Mai 2021)

@dopero , hört sich plausiebel an. Wie hast Du den Bogen vom Bunkertrail zum Uhu-Verhalten gespannt? An der Stelle bin ich abgehängt worden.


----------



## Black-Under (11. Mai 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> @dopero , hört sich plausiebel an. Wie hast Du den Bogen vom Bunkertrail zum Uhu-Verhalten gespannt? An der Stelle bin ich abgehängt worden.


Vielleicht hat er den Uhu mit den Fledermäusen verwechselt.


----------



## dopero (12. Mai 2021)

Es ging doch um einen Wirtschaftsweg (#2798), der nicht von Radfahrern und Fußgängern benutzt werden darf.
Da kam mir die Geschichte mit dem Uhu in den Sinn.


----------



## sibu (12. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Es ging doch um einen Wirtschaftsweg (#2798),


Nur das es da keinen Wirtschaftsweg gibt, wie dort bereits im Zitat von @goldkante zu lesen war.

Der nächst gelegene Wirtschaftsweg geht westlich der Ofenkaulen vom Pottscheid zum Milchhäuschen. Richtig breit, Fußgänger sind geduldet (rotes Dreieck), aber Radfahren ist nicht erlaubt. Ob es da Nistgelegenheiten für Uhus gibt?


----------



## Trekki (12. Mai 2021)

Von der Kreisstraße aus Fotografiert: das Schild suggeriert leider, das Fußgänger hier lang dürfen. Dies ist aber falsch.





Hinter der Schranke geht's zum Santa Cruz Parkplatz. Aber Betreten ist Verboten.


----------



## Black-Under (12. Mai 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1270346
> Von der Kreisstraße aus Fotografiert: das Schild suggeriert leider, das Fußgänger hier lang dürfen. Dies ist aber falsch.
> 
> 
> ...


Genau und das ist offiziell als Wirtschaftsweg eingezeichnet. Und dort gibt es keine Uhus.  

Das beste an dem Schild ist ja, dass es sich mal die Forstbehörde durchlesen sollte. Wo war das noch mal wo die ein Biotop im 7G mit dem Harvester platt gemacht haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (12. Mai 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Genau und das ist offiziell als Wirtschaftsweg eingezeichnet. Und dort gibt es keine Uhus.
> 
> Das beste an dem Schild ist ja, dass es sich mal die Forstbehörde durchlesen sollte. Wo war das noch mal wo die ein Biotop im 7G mit dem Harvester platt gemacht haben?


Die Diskussion um Uhus zieht sich ja wie Patex (sorry, der musste sein)


----------



## talybont (12. Mai 2021)

Helltone schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um Uhus zieht sich ja wie Patex (sorry, der musste sein)


So ein Uhustory bleibt halt haften.


----------



## sibu (13. Mai 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Genau und das ist offiziell als Wirtschaftsweg eingezeichnet. Und dort gibt es keine Uhus.


Ich glaube, wir reden von unterschiedlichen Wegen. Ein Ausschnitt aus dem Wegeplan der Bezirksregierung:





Die L331 von Köniswinter zur Margarethenhöhe ist die blaue Linie, die von Links nach Rechts das Bild quert. In der Mitte zweigt die Zufahrt zum Petersberg nach Norden ab. Dem Abzweig gegenüber ist die Stelle, wo @Trekki das Bild gemacht hat und das Wegekreuz ist von mir mit einem "+" markiert und liegt Abseits des Wirtschaftswege (= die dick-schwarz gestrichelten Wege). Radwege sind gelb, Reitwege blau gepunktet. Die Fußwege sind rot hinterlegt. In der Verordnung sind die markierten Wirtschaftswege auch zum Wandern freigegeben, aber nicht fürs Rad, obwohl es breite Waldautobahnen sind.


----------



## Trekki (13. Mai 2021)

Ja, genau diese Stelle ist der untere Ausgang vom Bunkertrail. Danke @sibu dieses Mißverständnis erkannt zu haben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Mai 2021)

Dabei sind UHUs doch häufig dort anzutreffen 🤔 im VVS...


----------



## zett78 (13. Mai 2021)

Heute Start  6.15h ab Sankt Augustin, 10.44h wieder zu Hause. 
70km.1.800Hm
Ein paar Trailrunner, ein paar Spaziergänger mit Hund (alles ohne Probleme), sonst nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. Mai 2021)

Siehste mal... predige schon ewig, um in Ruhe im 7G zu biken früh raus,idR sind dann sogar solche Hotspots wie hier die LB gut zu fahren ....
...da hat aber jemand einen Top Stylguide


----------



## mig23 (13. Mai 2021)

Mist. Ich wollte mit dem Gravel auch früh los, gab aber einige Probleme im familiären Betriebsablauf. Bin so gegen 10:00 los und 2,5h unterwegs gewesen. Mittags waren natürlich schon viele Familien, Wanderer und Hundebesitzer unterwegs. Immer abgebremst, früh geklingelt und gegrüßt. Zu 95% hat das auch funktioniert
 Ein Hundebesitzer mit Terrierwelpen meinte aber ob ich nicht was "zügig" herangefahren wäre. Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass ich sehr wohl abgebremst habe (und ja auch vor ihm zum Stehen gekommen bin) - habe ihn Mal freundlich darauf hingewiesen dass er seinen Hund auch anleinen müsse. Es bestehe ja Leinenpflicht im Siebengebirge. Hat er dann auch gemacht. Bis auf den einen Ausfall alles gut.

War aber einer der ersten negativen Kontakte beim Fahren in Siebengebirge.


----------



## zett78 (13. Mai 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Siehste mal... predige schon ewig, um in Ruhe im 7G zu biken früh raus,idR sind dann sogar solche Hotspots wie hier die LB gut zu fahren ....
> ...da hat aber jemand einen Top Stylguide


Breiberge ging auch ohne abzubremsen 👌🏻


----------



## mig23 (13. Mai 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Breiberge ging auch ohne abzubremsen 👌🏻


Je nach Fahrkönnen


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Mai 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Breiberge ging auch ohne abzubremsen 👌🏻


Klar. Da hast du ja wegeplangerecht geschoben. Da muss man auch nicht bremsen 🙃


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Mai 2021)

Naturschutz an der Dollendorfer Hardt...🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. Mai 2021)

Wo ist das Problem...die Spurrillen vom Harvester eignen sich als Teststrecke für einen funktionierenden Rebount oder je nach Konsistenz als Gribtester....und, es begegnen dir keine weiteren Besucher....


----------



## Mimsey (13. Mai 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Breiberge ging auch ohne abzubremsen 👌🏻


Die Spitzkehren ?


----------



## zett78 (13. Mai 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Die Spitzkehren ?


Boar, für dich auch erklärt: Niemand anderer außer uns war dort unterwegs für den abgebremst werden musste.


----------



## Black-Under (13. Mai 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Siehste mal... predige schon ewig, um in Ruhe im 7G zu biken früh raus,idR sind dann sogar solche Hotspots wie hier die LB gut zu fahren ....
> ...da hat aber jemand einen Top Stylguide


Findest Du?... der Style verscheucht wirklich jeden UHU.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Boar, für dich auch erklärt: Niemand anderer außer uns war dort unterwegs für den abgebremst werden musste.


Ohne bremsen schaffst die Spitzkehren trotzdem nicht 🤣 den Wirtschaftsweg außen Rum vielleicht... Aber die kehren 😱


----------



## Black-Under (13. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ohne bremsen schaffst die Spitzkehren trotzdem nicht 🤣 den Wirtschaftsweg außen Rum vielleicht... Aber die kehren 😱


Man ich bin die Breiberge so lange nicht gefahren....wo waren denn da Spitzkehren??


----------



## sibu (13. Mai 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Man ich bin die Breiberge so lange nicht gefahren....wo waren denn da Spitzkehren??


Gleich zu Anfang, noch vor dem Anstieg am Ölender - wobei: Die meisten Wanderer gehen da direkt geradeaus die Abkürzung den Hang hinunter und das Regenwasser folgt ihnen inzwischen.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Man ich bin die Breiberge so lange nicht gefahren....wo waren denn da Spitzkehren??


Ehm oben drüber nicht rechts vorbei ..

Musst runter schieben  da Fußweg ...


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2021)

Neue Wanderwege für die Eifel
					

Sie heißen "Eisvogel", "Brotpfad" oder "Milchweg" - die neuen Wanderwege in der Nordeifel, die heute vorgestellt wurden und sich wie Schleifen durch die Landschaft ziehen.




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Gleich zu Anfang, noch vor dem Anstieg am Ölender - wobei: Die meisten Wanderer gehen da direkt geradeaus die Abkürzung den Hang hinunter und das Regenwasser folgt ihnen inzwischen.


? Da vertust du dich gerade oder? hinterm großenölberg runter ..


----------



## sun909 (13. Mai 2021)

Mögt ihr das Bild der Kehren vielleicht löschen?
Bevor die Spezialisten, die es nicht auf die Kette kriegen, die auch noch kaputtfahren wie so viele andere fahrtechnisch etwas anspruchsvollere Stellen?
Danke!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mögt ihr das Bild der Kehren vielleicht löschen?
> Bevor die Spezialisten, die es nicht auf die Kette kriegen, die auch noch kaputtfahren wie so viele andere fahrtechnisch etwas anspruchsvollere Stellen?
> Danke!


Entfernt....


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Mai 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mögt ihr das Bild der Kehren vielleicht löschen?
> Bevor die Spezialisten, die es nicht auf die Kette kriegen, die auch noch kaputtfahren wie so viele andere fahrtechnisch etwas anspruchsvollere Stellen?
> Danke!


Wobei ehrlich gesagt, das kann nicht mehr lange dauern... Hab heute an der Wahnbach auch Ben innerlichen Anfall Stellenweise bekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mimsey (14. Mai 2021)

Ja, schon mies, war den ganzen Winter nicht da, gefühlt rechts und links von der Kurve alles ausgefahren.. die dritte dann aber wieder nicht, da scheitern se..


----------



## MDubiedMTB (17. Mai 2021)

Trek Trail Advocacy Program: Unterstützung für MTB-Projekte in Saarbrücken, Bonn und Co.
					

Unterstützung für legale MTB-Angebote – Trek fördert mit seinem Trail Advocacy Program hierzulande gleich vier Standorte. Infos gibt's hier!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Bonn dabei


----------



## baconcookie (17. Mai 2021)

saustark


----------



## Helltone (17. Mai 2021)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Trek Trail Advocacy Program: Unterstützung für MTB-Projekte in Saarbrücken, Bonn und Co.
> 
> 
> Unterstützung für legale MTB-Angebote – Trek fördert mit seinem Trail Advocacy Program hierzulande gleich vier Standorte. Infos gibt's hier!
> ...


Super! Hoffentlich gibt es dann grünes Licht von den Behörden


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2021)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Trek Trail Advocacy Program: Unterstützung für MTB-Projekte in Saarbrücken, Bonn und Co.
> 
> 
> Unterstützung für legale MTB-Angebote – Trek fördert mit seinem Trail Advocacy Program hierzulande gleich vier Standorte. Infos gibt's hier!
> ...


Glückwunsch an Andreas, Belohnung für die Arbeit für uns andere! 👍🏻


----------



## MDubiedMTB (17. Mai 2021)

Ja, wirklich top! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeJacques (17. Mai 2021)

Sauber! Ein riesen Dank an Trek und die Trail-Initiative!


----------



## Mimsey (18. Mai 2021)

https://ga.de/region/sieg-und-rhein...ainbiker-zerstoeren-junge-baeume_aid-58128695 leider hinter Paywall, nicht ganz 7Mtns.. aber mal wieder der GA der gegen Mountainbiker Stimmung macht..


----------



## baconcookie (18. Mai 2021)

aaah der wöchentliche mtb-hass artikel, sehr gut


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> https://ga.de/region/sieg-und-rhein...ainbiker-zerstoeren-junge-baeume_aid-58128695 leider hinter Paywall, nicht ganz 7Mtns.. aber mal wieder der GA der gegen Mountainbiker Stimmung macht..


Wo soll dieser Trail an der Wahnbach sein? Bin zuletzt noch Rum... 🤷‍♂️. Es waren aber auffallend viele Mofas unterwegs...


----------



## HairyBallz (18. Mai 2021)

Es könnte sich um den "Rondell-Trail" handeln. Das Thema wurde auch schon in einer Facebook-Gruppe diskutiert:






Leider ist die gesamte MTB-Community nun leidtragend.


----------



## Schn33fraese (18. Mai 2021)

Ah Wahnbachtalsperre.  Ich erkenne den Trail im Bild auch nicht, die Talsperre ist aber nicht ganz klein, das kann ja überall gewesen sein. Neu sieht der auch nicht aus...
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass mittlerweile an einigen Stellen Schilder stehen, die den Zutritt verbieten (z.B. Ummigsbach). Ich hatte das aber eher so verstanden, als dass da der Baumbestand kurz vorm umkippen ist (und gefällt werden müsste). 

Eh klar, das alles auf die Biker zu schieben. Wer nur 1x an einem halbwegs schönen Wochenende da war, dem ist klar, dass es da zugeht wie auf Pützchens Markt.

Am Wahnbachtal, am Wahnbachtal,
da läuft das Wasser raus,
das Bergische hat reingepisst,
die Bonner trinkens aus
😂

Ähnlichleiten zu einem Gedicht mit Bezug auf den Bodensee sind rein zufällig. Jetzt entfaltet sich auch die geheime Agenda des GA. Ich hoffe, ich werde jetzt nicht wegen Verschwörungstheorien geblockt😬


----------



## Schn33fraese (18. Mai 2021)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> Es könnte sich um den "Rondell-Trail" handeln. Das Thema wurde auch schon in einer Facebook-Gruppe diskutiert:


Ist der nicht beim HCM auf der Seite Richtung Lohmar? Ich dachte mit der Seite hat der Wahnbachtalsperrenverband nichts mehr zu tun?


----------



## HairyBallz (18. Mai 2021)

Hi, genau den meine ich. Ich war nie vor ort, daher ist das nur eine Vermutung von mir. Der Facebook-Eintrag ist nicht von mir, hatte den nur auf die schnelle gefunden. Von dem was ich aber gelesen habe passt dieser aber zum Artikel.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2021)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> Es könnte sich um den "Rondell-Trail" handeln. Das Thema wurde auch schon in einer Facebook-Gruppe diskutiert:
> 
> 
> 
> Leider ist die gesamte MTB-Community nun leidtragend.


OK den kenne ich nicht/ gehört für mich auch nicht mehr zur Wahnnachtalsperre... Stelle fest muss Mal wieder in die Ecke .... Liest sich interessant... 😎


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Mai 2021)

Ist das der, der links unterhalb der Brücke vorbeiführt (oben nach Linkskurve Parkplatz) und an der kleinen Kapelle rauskommt? 🤔
Da wo auch der Ausgang des anderen Trails von oben ist, mit der Bachdurchfahrt am Ende!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (18. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wo soll dieser Trail an der Wahnbach sein? Bin zuletzt noch Rum... 🤷‍♂️. Es waren aber auffallend viele Mofas unterwegs...


Vor allem wo sind denn da Neupflanzungen meinen die die Stecken im Bild?


----------



## nxt (18. Mai 2021)

Also das Bild vom GA passt irgendwie nicht zu dem Gefälle des Ausgangs dieses "Rondell-Trails", zumindest so , wie ich das in Erinnerung habe. Ich bin einmal vor ca. 1-2 Monate da gewesen, aber der war irgendwie steiler...da kann eigentlich keiner für ein Foto so im Hang stehen...

Bester Satz der Woche:
"Nach den Borkenkäfern kamen die Mountainbiker."


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2021)

nxt schrieb:


> Bester Satz der Woche:
> "Nach den Borkenkäfern kamen die Mountainbiker."


Klar..... So dumm... GA halt...


----------



## Schn33fraese (18. Mai 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist das der, der links unterhalb der Brücke vorbeiführt (oben nach Linkskurve Parkplatz) und an der kleinen Kapelle rauskommt?


Ne, der ist so sandig, das passt vom Untergrund nicht würde ich sagen.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Klar..... So dumm... GA halt...



Bin gespannt wann der GA die Brücke von der Unterstützung des Flowtrails zum Dopingsünder Armstrong spannt...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. Mai 2021)

Wieso schreibt der *G*eneral*A*nzünder nicht mal über blöde Fußgänger:Innen, Autofahrer:Innen, Hundebesitzer:Innen, Busfahrer:Innen, Nachbar:Innen, Nazis, Rassist:Innen, E-Scooterfahrer:Innen, Sandalen mit Socken-Tragende, Impfgegner:Innen, Elterntaxis, ... oder was man sonst so noch _haten_ kann ?


----------



## Dede21 (18. Mai 2021)

Der gezeigte Trail ist in der Nähe von Schneffelrath, also schon an der Talsperre. Dort wo die beiden stehen ist jedoch eine Sackgasse und der sogenannte Trail führt dort nicht weiter, sodass man nicht in die Schonung fahren kann. Im Hintergrund sieht man ein  Stück Weg, was auf einem Wirtschaftsweg endet, etwa auf der Höhe der Buche neben dem Weg. Dort geht der Weg dann weiter und dieser Weg ist auch Teil des Erlebnisweg Talsperre.
Konnte den Artikel nicht lesen, aber die fotografierte Stelle passt nicht zur Überschrift.


----------



## Black-Under (18. Mai 2021)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Der gezeigte Trail ist in der Nähe von Schneffelrath, also schon an der Talsperre. Dort wo die beiden stehen ist jedoch eine Sackgasse und der sogenannte Trail führt dort nicht weiter, sodass man nicht in die Schonung fahren kann. Im Hintergrund sieht man ein  Stück Weg, was auf einem Wirtschaftsweg endet, etwa auf der Höhe der Buche neben dem Weg. Dort geht der Weg dann weiter und dieser Weg ist auch Teil des Erlebnisweg Talsperre.
> Konnte den Artikel nicht lesen, aber die fotografierte Stelle passt nicht zur Überschrift.


Die Gegend hatte ich auch schon vermutet......Na ja man kann ja mal einfach mit irgendwas Stimmung gegen MTBler machen. Da hat wieder einer seine Beziehungen zum GA spielen lassen.
Es gibt leider bei den hiesigen Förstern viele die die MTBler hassen.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2021)

Ok jetzt hab ich eine Idee was gemeint sind könnte!


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht bietet sich auch mal ein Trailtauschtag Wahnbachtalsperre „und umzu“ an. 👌🏻🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. Mai 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Es gibt leider bei den hiesigen Förstern viele die die MTBler hassen.



Leider geben einige wenige MTBler:Innen auch immer wieder Anlass dazu. Die Tatsache, dass sich der allergrößte Teil der MTBler:Innen vernünftig verhält, wird dann ganz schnell ausgeblendet.
Ich kenne das aus meinem eigenen Umfeld: Fast jeder hat irgend eine Story aus 2. od. 3. Hand über die _bösen MTBler:Innen_ zu erzählen. Da kann man dann so viel Aufklärungsarbeit leisten wie man will, die Gegenrede fängt dann wieder damit an: „Aber trotzdem ...“.


----------



## zett78 (19. Mai 2021)

Hat man den GA diesbezüglich oder auch anderer Artikel mal kontaktiert??
Oder einen Leserbrief geschrieben?


----------



## Black-Under (19. Mai 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hat man den GA diesbezüglich oder auch anderer Artikel mal kontaktiert??
> Oder einen Leserbrief geschrieben?


Habe das überlegt, allerdings bin ich sehr schlecht in diesen Dingen.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hat man den GA diesbezüglich oder auch anderer Artikel mal kontaktiert??
> Oder einen Leserbrief geschrieben?


Frag Mal trekki nach seinen Erfahrungen...


----------



## Trekki (19. Mai 2021)

Zusätzlich zum Text aus dem GA habe ich noch Infos von einem der Teilnehmer selbst bekommen. Zur Stelle mit der Aufforstung ging es darum, dass behauptet wurde MTBler würden die jungen Bäume umknicken. An keiner der besuchten Stellen waren jedoch MTB Spruren zu erkennen. An einer Stelle waren jedoch Spuren vom Harverster zu erkennen (die könnten natürlich MTB Spuren verdecken).
Ins besondere waren sind dort keine gebauten Sachen zu sehen gewesen. Also keine Anlieger, Schanzen oder ähnliches. Nur Pfade ohne Reifenspuren.
Das Ziel ist wohl ein anderes: mit viel Dreck schmeißen, irgend etwas bleibt wohl haften.


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> mit viel Dreck schmeißen


Kommt das nicht mit ner Verteilung des General Anscheissers gleich? 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zum Text aus dem GA habe ich noch Infos von einem der Teilnehmer selbst bekommen. Zur Stelle mit der Aufforstung ging es darum, dass behauptet wurde MTBler würden die jungen Bäume umknicken. An keiner der besuchten Stellen waren jedoch MTB Spruren zu erkennen. An einer Stelle waren jedoch Spuren vom Harverster zu erkennen (die könnten natürlich MTB Spuren verdecken).
> Ins besondere waren sind dort keine gebauten Sachen zu sehen gewesen. Also keine Anlieger, Schanzen oder ähnliches. Nur Pfade ohne Reifenspuren.
> Das Ziel ist wohl ein anderes: mit viel Dreck schmeißen, irgend etwas bleibt wohl haften.


Unglaublich!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. Mai 2021)

Kennt niemand einen russischen Oligarchen, der den GA kaufen will und dann nur noch positiv über Putin, Krim, Nord-Stream 2 und *MTB* berichten lässt ?


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Kennt niemand einen russischen Oligarchen, der den GA kaufen will und dann nur noch positiv über Putin, Krim, Nord-Stream 2 und *MTB* berichtet lässt ?


Den VVS bitte gleich mit!


----------



## sibu (19. Mai 2021)

Mal nicht der GA, sondern der WDR hat über den Fahrradboom berichtet und das Siebengebirge muss als Beispiel für die negativen Auswirkungen herhalten. Der Beitrag ist noch in der Mediathek verfügbar, das Siebengebirge taucht ab Minute 38 auf. 

Der Pfad, den der Förster zeigt, ist in der Nähe der Löwenburg.


----------



## baconcookie (19. Mai 2021)




----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Mal nicht der GA, sondern der WDR hat über den Fahrradboom berichtet und das Siebengebirge muss als Beispiel für die negativen Auswirkungen herhalten. Der Beitrag ist noch in der Mediathek verfügbar, das Siebengebirge taucht ab Minute 38 auf.
> 
> Der Pfad, den der Förster zeigt, ist in der Nähe der Löwenburg.


Link führt ins Nirvana.. 404


----------



## Trekki (19. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Link führt ins Nirvana.. 404


bei mir geht's


----------



## sibu (19. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Link führt ins Nirvana.. 404


mediathek.ard.de, dann im Menü Programm "WDR" wählen und bei "Verpasste Sendungen" kommt das heutige Programm (21:45)


----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. Mai 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist noch in der Mediathek verfügbar, ...


Was ist denn das schon wieder für ein schwachsinniger Beitrag ? Logisch, dass das Wurzeln und im schlimmsten Fall Bäume geschädigt werden, aber solche Spuren schafft ein Harvester in wenigen Sekunden plus eine massive Bodenverdichtung on top.


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Mai 2021)

Bei dem Beitrag bin ich etwas verwundert:

Ist die gezeigte Stelle nicht da, wo schon vor einiger Zeit mitten durch den Wald ein neues Stück Rheinsteig gelegt (Das Stück Weg ist nicht im Wegeplan, für niemanden). 
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass da vor ein paar Jahren jedenfalls dieser Weg auftauchte, damals noch ohne MTB Spuren, da man von der Löwenburg ja lieber den steinigen Flow fährt als dieses Schmierseifengerutsche. Habs beim Wandern gesehen, weil mich die Pfeile auf dem Rheinsteiglogo irrtiert hatten. Die anderen Wanderer, die ich da traf übrigens auch.

Das ist aber schon deutlich länger als ein Jahr her.

--> Da war letztes Jahr noch Waldboden?!?
--> Ganz klar gelogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (20. Mai 2021)

Mal unabhängig davon wer nachts um 1 im Wald Fahrrad fährt... 

Was macht der Förster nachts um 1 im Wald?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (20. Mai 2021)

Seine Schäfchen zählen....
Das der Druck auf den Boden zunimmt stimmt schon, dann muss ich als Verantwortliche endlich ernsthafte Möglichkeiten für MTBler schaffen...ein Thema als Endlosschleife....und weil kein Wille, da kein Weg,dieses Thema interessiert mich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr....ich fahre wie's mir passt...


----------



## Helltone (20. Mai 2021)

Das ist auch total aberwitzig: Um die nutzlosen Zäune auf dem Stenzelberg aufzubauen, transportiert man die Bauelemente mit schweren Fahrzeugen hoch und fährt den Weg kaputt. Die Zäune werden auch immer wieder beschädigt. Bin mal gespannt wie oft die das jetzt reparieren wollen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (20. Mai 2021)

Ist doch toll, wenn es eine 2 Meter Regel gäbe, dürfte man da ja jetzt fahren...


----------



## HairyBallz (20. Mai 2021)

Na toll... hier ist die Erosion doch schon vorprogrammiert:


----------



## Helltone (20. Mai 2021)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> Na toll... hier ist die Erosion doch schon vorprogrammiert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1275780


Zu wem die Spuren wohl gehören? 😄


----------



## Schn33fraese (20. Mai 2021)

Ganz klar die neuen im Wald. War garantiert ein Gravelbike. 

Der Beitrag kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. Mai 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Was macht der Förster nachts um 1 im Wald?



Senile Bettflucht


----------



## Helltone (20. Mai 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig davon wer nachts um 1 im Wald Fahrrad fährt...
> 
> Was macht der Förster nachts um 1 im Wald?


Einmal Förster, immer Förster. Das nenne ich Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (20. Mai 2021)

Also wenn um 1 Uhr nachts schon der Granufink zwitschert ist auch nicht lustig


----------



## Trekki (21. Mai 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1275588


Die Trails haben mir gezwischtert, dass es hier eine Planänderung gibt. Stimmt das?


----------



## baconcookie (21. Mai 2021)

ja, hab grad geschaut, hatte es nicht mitbekommen, wurde aufgrund der scheiß wetter prognosen abgesagt


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. Mai 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> ja, hab grad geschaut, hatte es nicht mitbekommen, wurde aufgrund der scheiß wetter prognosen abgesagt


Die Absage haben wir auch erst gerade eben veröffentlicht.


----------



## Leo_93 (1. Juni 2021)

Geht zwar um ein Knöllchen für Wanderer, (was plötzlich ein riesen Thema ist, bei Bikern gibt's dazu keinen extra Artikel) aber dennoch bekommen die bösen MTB'ler ihr Fett weg, weil sie den Weg ja quasi für die Wanderer geebnet haben. Ja ne ist klar... 🙄

Ein Artikel zwischen Frust und Schadenfreude:






						Trampelpfad entlang der Ofenkaulen: Ärger über Knöllchen für Wanderer im Siebengebirge
					






					ga-de.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## RoDeBo (1. Juni 2021)

Immerhin kommt auch die Aussage der Wanderer im Text vor, dass die bezweifeln, dass mtb die Pfade geschaffen haben. 
Seriöser Journalismus hätte was vernünftiges draus machen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Juni 2021)

Leo_93 schrieb:


> Geht zwar um ein Knöllchen für Wanderer, (was plötzlich ein riesen Thema ist, bei Bikern gibt's dazu keinen extra Artikel) aber dennoch bekommen die bösen MTB'ler ihr Fett weg, weil sie den Weg ja quasi für die Wanderer geebnet haben. Ja ne ist klar... 🙄
> 
> Ein Artikel zwischen Frust und Schadenfreude:
> 
> ...


Erträgliches Geschäft um die coronagebeutelten Kassen etwas aufzufüllen. Macht man hier gerne in der Stadt, wenn zum Monatsende nicht genug zusammen kam.


----------



## Schn33fraese (1. Juni 2021)

😂 was müssen die sich beim GA ob der Aussage der Wanderin geärgert haben. Das nimmt dem permanenten negativen framing zumindest im dem Artikel die Schärfe


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Juni 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Seriöser Journalismus hätte was vernünftiges draus machen können...


Aber nicht beim GA!


----------



## sibu (1. Juni 2021)

In dem Fall liegt der Schwarze Peter nicht beim GA: Die Aussage über die exzessive Nutzung durchs MTB ist ein Zitat, dass die Sprecherin des Landkreises dem GA mitgegeben hat. Immerhin wird vom GA auch die Gegendarstellung der Frau, die in die Falle getappt ist, zitiert. Insofern hat der GA mal objektiv berichtet. Vielleicht eine Folge der Kontakte unserer lokalen DIMB-Vertreter?


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. Juni 2021)

Und weil der Forst mitliest:

Der neue-MTB-Pfad, auf dem die beiden Wanderer "erwischt" wurden, ist so neu, dass er erst in der Preußischen Karte von 1891-1912 auftaucht. 1850 war er noch nicht in der Karte.


----------



## sibu (1. Juni 2021)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> 1850 war er noch nicht in der Karte.


Da in den Ofenkaulen der Tuffstein schon im Mittelalter abgebaut wurde, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das eher eine Nachlässigkeit der Karte ist.


----------



## RoDeBo (1. Juni 2021)

Sowas hätte am dicken End auch der GA recherchieren können...🤔


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. Juni 2021)

Und es soll tatsächlich auch Pfade geben, die auf ganz natürlichem Weg entstehen:
Durch die _Tiere_, die im Wald leben


----------



## Deleted 112231 (2. Juni 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> 😂 was müssen die sich beim GA ob der Aussage der Wanderin geärgert haben. Das nimmt dem permanenten negativen framing zumindest im dem Artikel die Schärfe


Das heisst ja generell nix. Ich war mal jung und dumm und hab mich vor der Uni zu den damals neuen Gebäuden von einem GA "Journalisten" befragen lassen. Ergebnis waren völlig verdrehte Aussagen im Artikel. Sollte wohl so ein typisch negativer GA Ausschweif werden, zu dem mein Lob nicht passte.
Ich hab eh das Gefühl, dass die 7 Tage Regenwetter in der Redaktion haben. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juni 2021)

Levent schrieb:


> Das heisst ja generell nix. Ich war mal jung und dumm und hab mich vor der Uni zu den damals neuen Gebäuden von einem GA "Journalisten" befragen lassen. Ergebnis waren völlig verdrehte Aussagen im Artikel. Sollte wohl so ein typisch negativer GA Ausschweif werden, zu dem mein Lob nicht passte.
> Ich hab eh das Gefühl, dass die 7 Tage Regenwetter in der Redaktion haben. 🤷‍♀️


Negativ Schlagzeilen verkaufen sich besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (12. Juni 2021)

Apropos Generalanzeiger ... wenn ich gerade im neuen Newsletter der DAV Sektion Rhein-Sieg zur MTB-Gruppe unter dem Titel "*MTB-Gruppe nimmt Fahrt auf*", dass der "DAV-Siegburg ... mehr und mehr als kompetenter Ansprechpartner gesehen" wird und der MTB-Experte (im NL namentlich benannt) "letzten Monat gemeinsam mit dem Wahnbachtalsperrenverband (WTV) und dem General-Anzeiger Bonn einen Ortstermin" hatte, bei dem es darum ging, "geeignete Orte zu identifizieren, um Verbotsschilder für MTB aufstellen zu können", frage ich mich, ob ich das jetzt gut finden soll oder nicht. Ich denke, da droht das nächste Unheil ...


----------



## Schn33fraese (12. Juni 2021)

Hahaha, ich fange jetzt einfach einen kleinen Sparfond an. Dann stressen die Strafzettel nicht so. Um die Wahnbachtalsprerre sprießt ja eh schon der Schilderwald.... Frage mich, was da noch alles gesperrt werden soll. Ausserdem klar, dass man sich als Ansprechpartner den aussucht, der gerne mal ins selbe Horn stößt


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2021)

Mönchweg, z.B.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2021)

An der Ahr informierte heute auch das Ordnungsamt.   🤮🤮


----------



## Black-Under (12. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> An der Ahr informierte heute auch das Ordnungsamt.   🤮🤮


Irgendwie ist ein richtiger Krieg gegen MTBler ausgebrochen....

Wenn man dann liest, dass in Bonn ca. 70 Bäume für 4m breite Radschnellwege weichen sollen, dann frage ich mich warum die MTBler das Problem sind.
Für MTB Strecken musste im 7G noch kein Baum weichen.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist ein richtiger Krieg gegen MTBler ausgebrochen....
> 
> Wenn man dann liest, dass in Bonn ca. 70 Bäume für 4m breite Radschnellwege weiche sollen, dann frage ich mich warum die MTBler das Problem sind.
> Für MTB Strecken musste im 7G noch kein Baum weichen.


War danach auch bedient... Waren nett und freundlich, Kamen auch nicht an dem trail raus... aber die Aussage war klar... Alles was interessant ist ist in deren Augen verboten


----------



## Raui (12. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> An der Ahr informierte heute auch das Ordnungsamt.   🤮🤮


Wo genau war das denn ?
Fahre oft dort, so auch heute. Das Ordnungsamt habe ich dort noch nie gesehen. Dachte auch bisher, dass das Biken dort zumindest auf der Waldseite legal ist.


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Apropos Generalanzeiger ... wenn ich gerade im neuen Newsletter der DAV Sektion Rhein-Sieg zur MTB-Gruppe unter dem Titel "*MTB-Gruppe nimmt Fahrt auf*", dass der "DAV-Siegburg ... mehr und mehr als kompetenter Ansprechpartner gesehen" wird und der MTB-Experte (im NL namentlich benannt) "letzten Monat gemeinsam mit dem Wahnbachtalsperrenverband (WTV) und dem General-Anzeiger Bonn einen Ortstermin" hatte, bei dem es darum ging, "geeignete Orte zu identifizieren, um Verbotsschilder für MTB aufstellen zu können", frage ich mich, ob ich das jetzt gut finden soll oder nicht. Ich denke, da droht das nächste Unheil ...


Kannst du mir das bitte mal per Mail zukommen lasse ?

da schwillt mir gerade der Kamm, reicht denen ihr Versagen in Bayern nicht aus? 

danke!
C.


----------



## Splash (13. Juni 2021)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das bitte mal per Mail zukommen lasse ?


Sehr gerne! Check mal deine Inbox ... mir geht das irgendwie auch gerade ziemlich gegen die Schnur. 

Sogar der BR mit seinem Sendeformat Bergauf-Bergab berichtet positiv über das Mountainbike, selbst das e-MTB. Dass der General Anzünder einen diesbezüglich begrenzten Horizont aufweist und nicht neutral berichtet, ist ja bekannt - dass der DAV sich von diesen vereinnahmen lässt, ist für mich aber nicht in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (13. Juni 2021)

Was genau ist denn an der Ahr jetzt verboten? Ich dachte es ging nur um die angelegten Trails bei Walporzheim, da sind doch eh endlos Bäume rein gefällt worden. Welche Infos habe die Kontrolleure denn genau gegeben? Ist da jetzt auch überall nur noch Waldautobahn erlaubt?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juni 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn an der Ahr jetzt verboten? Ich dachte es ging nur um die angelegten Trails bei Walporzheim, da sind doch eh endlos Bäume rein gefällt worden. Welche Infos habe die Kontrolleure denn genau gegeben? Ist da jetzt auch überall nur noch Waldautobahn erlaubt?


Ja quasi Pfade sind verboten... Laut deren Auslegung des Waldgesetzes, ist zu viel geworden, war eines der Argumente, Bewerbung in den onlineplatformen es spräche sich zu sehr rum das man dort gut fahren könne.... das gab es quasi als Flyer ....


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. Juni 2021)

Ok. An sich klingt das jetzt nicht übertrieben strikt. Wenn das radfahren nur auf bestehenden Wegen erlaubt ist, schließt das ja nach meinem Verständnis die Wanderwege mit ein. Oder ist da Interpretationsspielraum, so dann man uns auch von bestehenden Wegen aussperren kann? Trotzdem schade um den S**********.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juni 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ok. An sich klingt das jetzt nicht übertrieben strikt. Wenn das radfahren nur auf bestehenden Wegen erlaubt ist, schließt das ja nach meinem Verständnis die Wanderwege mit ein. Oder ist da Interpretationsspielraum, so dann man uns auch von bestehenden Wegen aussperren kann? Trotzdem schade um den S*********.


Da steht Pfade! Damit meinen sie Wanderwege... Also alles was interessant ist! S********* ist noch Mal ein anderes Thema...


----------



## dopero (13. Juni 2021)

Und was ein Pfad ist, wird im zugrunde liegenden Gesetz wo genau definiert? 🤔


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Juni 2021)

Am End wirds leider egal sein...

Und als nächstes kommt dann das gleiche im Bergischen. Der Köln Bonner Raum ist halt immer unattraktiver. 🤮


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juni 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Und was ein Pfad ist, wird im zugrunde liegenden Gesetz wo genau definiert? 🤔


Das machen die, wie es zu erwarten war an der breite fest... 🤦 Quasi 2m Regel durch die Hintertür...


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das machen die, wie es zu erwarten war an der breite fest... 🤦 Quasi 2m Regel durch die Hintertür...


Die DIMB hatte doch da so einen tollen Erfolg erzielt mit der "WASEG" Vereinbarung 
Einfach ausdrucken und mitnehmen, das überzeugt die Kontrolleure bestimmt


----------



## dopero (13. Juni 2021)

Sehe ich nicht so. Eher als sehr gute Argumentationsgrundlage.
Denn warum soll die Wegbreite nur bei den Radfahrern an der Möglichkeit, problemlos den Gegenverkehr passieren zu lassen (das wird doch immer als Grundlage der angeblichen 2 m genannt?), gemessen werden?
Das müsste dann ja auch für alle, nicht nur Besucher, im Wald gelten.


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da steht Pfade! Damit meinen sie Wanderwege... Also alles was interessant ist! Steinthalskopf ist noch Mal ein anderes Thema...


Du hast recht. Wer lesen kann ist nmar5im klar im Vorteil. Zum Thema:🤮


----------



## Trekki (13. Juni 2021)

Die hier diskutierte Stelle liegt in RLP. Damit gelten dort die Gesetze von RLP.
Hier die auf der DIMB Homepage zusammengestellen Auszüge und Kommentierung der Gesetze








						Rheinland-Pfalz
					

Landeswaldgesetz (LWaldG)




					www.dimb.de
				




Der Knackpunkt ist halt der Begriff "Pfad". Der ist in RLP nicht definiert.

Fazit der DIMB
*Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist, soweit diese nicht ausdrücklich als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnet sind. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen.*

Die Stelle, an der die Belehrung durchgeführt wurde, führt auch an einem WW2 Bunker (oder ähnlichem) vorbei. Der ist ganz sicher nicht von MTBler erstellt, den Weg dort ist vermutlich noch älter.
@DasLangeElend : hast Du historische Karten von der Stelle?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juni 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die hier diskutierte Stelle liegt in RLP. Damit gelten dort die Gesetze von RLP.
> Hier die auf der DIMB Homepage zusammengestellen Auszüge und Kommentierung der Gesetze
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke der Betonklotz den du meinst gehört zu dem Steinbruch  genau weiß ich das aber auch nicht. 

Das Problem ist das in ganz rlp auch in der Südpfalz siehe dortiges Lokalforum, dass von Seiten der Ämter anders ausgelegt wird als von der DIMB! Es wird also für die Pfalz irgend wann wohl Gerichtlich geklärt werden müssen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (13. Juni 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> hast Du historische Karten von der Stelle?


Hm...

Also TIM-online sagt:
- 1936-1945 Topograpische Karte TK25: beide Wege nicht drin.
Die sieht aber an der Stelle nur aus, wie eine Erweiterung der

- 1819-1912 Neuaufnahme 1:25.000 Preußische Kartenaufnahme,
aber wie gesagt, nix drin. Ausser ein paar Wege, die es nicht mehr gibt.

In der oberen der "Vergessene Trail" nach Rech und in der unteren zwei Pfade vom Krausberg nach Osten runter!

geoportal.rlp.de sagt:
- Historische Topographische Karten RLP 1952: Nicht drin.
(die Karte sieht aber 1:1 aus wie die 1945er von TIM-online.

-->
Spannend: In der aktuellen Karte von RLP ist das ein "Weg 0 Fuss",
während die Fahrwege im Wald "Weg 0" sind.

Laut Karte sind sie wohl (Fuss)Wege der Klasse 0 ...

-->
Spannend 2: Der untere Teil vom Vergessenen Trail ist zumindest aktuell auch in der Karte (nur mag den angeblich der lokale Jagdpächter nicht, daher ist er verfallen...)






Edit:
PS: In den alten Topos liegt genau da der Waldrand (wie jetzt auch), d.h. da war mit sicherheit schon immer ein "Weg" für die Obst-Wiesen / Äcker. Da kommen wir aber nur mit Walporzheimer Omas und Opas weiter, habe ich aber leider keine.
PPS: Oder mit ner alten Eifelvereinskarte, aber die liegen bei meinen Eltern daheim.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juni 2021)

Den vergessenen bin ich vor 3-4 Jahren Mal gefahren, da hatte sich jagmäßig sich jemand auf einer Lichtung ziemlich ausgebreitet....


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. Juni 2021)

Dieses MTBler-Bashing geht mir langsam gehörig auf den Kittel. Das Problem für den dt. Wald sind nun wirklich nicht ein paar MTBler, die auf vermeidlich illegalen Wegen unterwegs sind. Was dem Wald richtig zu schaffen macht, sind Klimawandel, Trockenheit und der Borkenkäfer.

Jeder von uns MTBlern hat im Wald schon die riesigen Flächen gesehen, die gerodet werden mussten und die breiten Forstautobahnen, die zum Abtransport des Holzes angelegt wurden. An machen Stellen wurden die Wege so verbreitert, dass sich sogar schwere Langholztransporter begegnen können. Die Flächen sind dadurch auf Jahrzehnte geschädigt. Und ob auf den jetzt gerodeten Flächen jemals wieder etwas wächst, wird man angesichts der häufigen und langen Trockenperioden sehen müssen.


----------



## davez (13. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Apropos Generalanzeiger ... wenn ich gerade im neuen Newsletter der DAV Sektion Rhein-Sieg zur MTB-Gruppe unter dem Titel "*MTB-Gruppe nimmt Fahrt auf*", dass der "DAV-Siegburg ... mehr und mehr als kompetenter Ansprechpartner gesehen" wird und der MTB-Experte (im NL namentlich benannt) "letzten Monat gemeinsam mit dem Wahnbachtalsperrenverband (WTV) und dem General-Anzeiger Bonn einen Ortstermin" hatte, bei dem es darum ging, "geeignete Orte zu identifizieren, um Verbotsschilder für MTB aufstellen zu können", frage ich mich, ob ich das jetzt gut finden soll oder nicht. Ich denke, da droht das nächste Unheil ...


Das ist so, als ob die Stadtplaner mit dem ADAC - als Vertreter der Radfahrer - in den Innenstädten überlegen, wo man am besten Straßen für Fahrräder sperren sollte. Das ist völlig absurd und eine echte Unverschämtheit. Wie kann es sein, dass der DAV Lobbyarbeit gegen die Mountainbiker macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2021)

So han eben Kontakt zu einem Lokal aufgenommen und der hat mir Bilder zu Verfügung gestellt von einem Trail der zum Teil in einem Privatwald verläuft... Ähhh verlief... 

Das ist schon heftig! 
Da wurden zu Haug gesunde Bäume gefällt, der trail existierte schon seit Jahren und wurde erst kürzlich wieder hergerichtet.


----------



## ZiviSeal (14. Juni 2021)

Ich lese hier mit auf den Ausblick was kommen wird. Ich fnde es schon krass, auf den offiziellen Wegen ist man mit dem MTB nicht gern gesehen und auf Trails erst recht nicht.


----------



## davez (14. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> So han eben Kontakt zu einem Lokal aufgenommen und der hat mir Bilder zu Verfügung gestellt von einem Trail der zum Teil in einem Privatwald verläuft... Ähhh verlief...
> 
> Das ist schon heftig!
> Da wurden zu Haug gesunde Bäume gefällt, der trail existierte schon seit Jahren und wurde erst kürzlich wieder hergerichtet.
> ...


Da fragt man sich wirklich, was im Kopf dieser Menschen vorgeht bzw. ob da etwas vorgeht


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. Juni 2021)

Hatte vor Jahren schon mal vorgeschlagen das man sone Art Taskforce bildet, mit Säge, gerne auch Akku und ein gruppendynamisches WE bildet,hat früher die Soli untereinander mächtig gefördert....
Wenn ich viel Zeit hatte, früher wo alles besser war ( ha...) fuhren wir mit Klappsägen durch das 7G,die neuralgischen Punkte waren bekannt. 
Das Menü wurde mit nem Kölsch abgerundet. 
Cheers....


----------



## dopero (14. Juni 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass der DAV Lobbyarbeit gegen die Mountainbiker macht?


Schau Dir mal die Themen zur geänderten Verwaltungsvorschrift in Bayern an. Da steht in den neuen Vorschriften teilweise wortwörtlich das drin, was von Mitgliedern des DAV Dachverbandes seit Jahren bei diversen Vorträgen bei Wald- und Grundbesitzerverbänden als sinnvolle und notwendige Beschränkung der MTBs bezeichnet wurde.
Nicht umsonst gibt es das Thema:
Als Mountainbiker im Deutschen Alpenverein (DAV) - austreten oder drinbleiben?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2021)

Tatsächlich etwas über das ich auch nachdenke!


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Apropos Generalanzeiger ... wenn ich gerade im neuen Newsletter der DAV Sektion Rhein-Sieg zur MTB-Gruppe unter dem Titel "*MTB-Gruppe nimmt Fahrt auf*", dass der "DAV-Siegburg ... mehr und mehr als kompetenter Ansprechpartner gesehen" wird und der MTB-Experte (im NL namentlich benannt) "letzten Monat gemeinsam mit dem Wahnbachtalsperrenverband (WTV) und dem General-Anzeiger Bonn einen Ortstermin" hatte, bei dem es darum ging, "geeignete Orte zu identifizieren, um Verbotsschilder für MTB aufstellen zu können", frage ich mich, ob ich das jetzt gut finden soll oder nicht. Ich denke, da droht das nächste Unheil ...


Ich habe das mal an die 1,5 MTB-Verantwortlichen beim Hauptverband weitergeleitet.


----------



## deepthoughtdude (14. Juni 2021)

Ich rechne leider damit, dass sich der Stress im 7G mit Ordnungsamt und Co in Zukunft noch deutlich verstärken wird, weil in kürzester Zeit mindestens drei neue Trails entstanden sind, bei denen man deutlich sieht, dass es sich dabei um wesentlich gravierendere Eingriffe als bei der Nutzung bestehender Wanderwege durch MTBler handelt. Vom Lohrberg, vom Nonnenstromberg und oberhalb vom Ulanendenkmal wurde ohne Rücksicht auf Natur und Mtbler, die noch weiter im Siebengebirge fahren wollen, neue Wege geschaffen,  was über kurz oder lang sicherlich für die Sache das Gegenteil von förderlich sein dürfte. Nach uns die Sinnflut... :-(


----------



## davez (14. Juni 2021)

deepthoughtdude schrieb:


> Ich rechne leider damit, dass sich der Stress im 7G mit Ordnungsamt und Co in Zukunft noch deutlich verstärken wird, weil in kürzester Zeit mindestens drei neue Trails entstanden sind, bei denen man deutlich sieht, dass es sich dabei um wesentlich gravierendere Eingriffe als bei der Nutzung bestehender Wanderwege durch MTBler handelt. Vom Lohrberg, vom Nonnenstromberg und oberhalb vom Ulanendenkmal wurde ohne Rücksicht auf Natur und Mtbler, die noch weiter im Siebengebirge fahren wollen, neue Wege geschaffen,  was über kurz oder lang sicherlich für die Sache das Gegenteil von förderlich sein dürfte. Nach uns die Sinnflut... :-(


Das ist schade und ärgerlich. 

Die Flut an Wanderern, die querfeldein durch den Wald laufen - häufig auf Pfaden, die durch Wildwechsel entstanden sind - ist nochmals deutlich höher als die der Mountainbiker.

Als ich vor kurzem am Wochenende am Ausgang des Bunkertrails stand, kamen innerhalb von ca. 10 Minuten mehrere Wanderer raus. Die letzte Gruppe sprach ich an und denen war der Naturschutz komplett egal. "Dann ist es halt so"... und weiter gingen sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mimsey (14. Juni 2021)

deepthoughtdude schrieb:


> Ich rechne leider damit, dass sich der Stress im 7G mit Ordnungsamt und Co in Zukunft noch deutlich verstärken wird, weil in kürzester Zeit mindestens drei neue Trails entstanden sind, bei denen man deutlich sieht, dass es sich dabei um wesentlich gravierendere Eingriffe als bei der Nutzung bestehender Wanderwege durch MTBler handelt. Vom Lohrberg, vom Nonnenstromberg und oberhalb vom Ulanendenkmal wurde ohne Rücksicht auf Natur und Mtbler, die noch weiter im Siebengebirge fahren wollen, neue Wege geschaffen,  was über kurz oder lang sicherlich für die Sache das Gegenteil von förderlich sein dürfte. Nach uns die Sinnflut... :-(


 neue Trails am Lohrberg? Auf der gerodeten Seite? Hat da wer den alten zustand wieder hergestellt?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> neue Trails am Lohrberg? Auf der gerodeten Seite? Hat da wer den alten zustand wieder hergestellt?


Selbst wenn, das geht in der aktuellen Situation gar nicht! Der Weg war nicht im Wege Plan und damit sowieso verbrannte Erde! Und neu anlegen angesichts der aktuellen Situation🤦


----------



## RoDeBo (14. Juni 2021)

Abgesehen davon dass ich dir da voll zustimme....nicht jedem dürfte die aktuelle Situation klar sein 😬


----------



## Mimsey (14. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, das geht in der aktuellen Situation gar nicht! Der Weg war nicht im Wege Plan und damit sowieso verbrannte Erde! Und neu anlegen angesichts der aktuellen Situation🤦


Deswegen das Trollface. Vor allem wegen der Setzlinge, der Teil wird gerade wieder nett Aufgeforstet.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Deswegen das Trollface. Vor allem wegen der Setzlinge, der Teil wird gerade wieder nett Aufgeforstet.


Mit Fichten 🤪 oder was?


----------



## Mimsey (14. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mit Fichten 🤪 oder was?


Wir werden sehen, war nicht nah genug dran, ist ja kein weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (14. Juni 2021)

Respekt und Toleranz ist keine Einbahnstrasse - bei dem Respekt und der Toleranz, die man uns Radfahrern im 7GB entgegen bringt, verwundert es doch nicht, wenn die Akzeptanz für irgendwelche Regelungen auch gen 0 gehen?


----------



## nxt (15. Juni 2021)

Am Lohrberg kam mir vor ein paar Wochen auch ein Wanderer von dieser freiliegenden Steinruine runter auf den Lohrbergrundweg kurz vorm "Drei Seen Blick" entgegen. Da und auch an anderen Stellen im 7G sind ja auch uralte Wege die durch die Menschenflut wieder neue Entdeckt wurden. 
Generell kann mir auch keiner erzählen, dass nur die Radfahrer das alleine zu verantworten haben, was durch diesen Andrang alles sich verändert...da hilft es auch nicht gerade jetzt Wege zuzuschütten oder Schilder aufzustellen, solange nicht die Leute wieder ihr normales Leben leben können.


----------



## RoDeBo (15. Juni 2021)

Der Weg über die dollendorfer hardt übrigens ist jetzt überwiegend eine 3 m breite Fahrspur mit schönen Nebenspuren. Aber sieht ja keiner wie da mit dem Wald umgegangen wird, weil alle paar Meter extra Gestrüpp quer gelegt ist, damit bloß niemand da her geht oder radelt..


----------



## Cycliste17 (15. Juni 2021)

nxt schrieb:


> Generell kann mir auch keiner erzählen, dass nur die Radfahrer das alleine zu verantworten haben, was durch diesen Andrang alles sich verändert...da hilft es auch nicht gerade jetzt Wege zuzuschütten oder Schilder aufzustellen, solange nicht die Leute wieder ihr normales Leben leben können.


Das glaube ich auch. Es reicht ja schon eine große Anzahl Menschen über eine Rasenfläche laufen zu lassen, danach ist dort kein grün mehr zu sehen. Die Behörden und Pächter wehren sich nur dagegen weil sie nur die Schäden sehen, nicht den Grund dafür. Da es die Wanderer schon länger als die Mountainbiker da sind, haben sie es schwer und werden als Eindringling in ihr Revier gesehen. 
Das gleiche Problem auch hier im Grunewald/Berlin seit dem Lockdown. Am Wochenende waren Karawanen von Grossstädtern spazieren. Danach sah es aus wie von Wildschweinen umgegraben. Dazu noch jede Menge Müll neben den Wegen. Schuld waren natürlich die Radfahrer. Überall neue Trampelpfade quer durch die Botanik. Reifenspuren waren fast keine zu sehen.


----------



## Splash (15. Juni 2021)

Spannend wird dann heuer mal wieder eine alle-7 Tour zu machen .. hab gerade mal geschaut .. legal kommt man nur auf drei Berge  ...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Juni 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Spannend wird dann heuer mal wieder eine alle-7 Tour zu machen .. hab gerade mal geschaut .. legal kommt man nur auf drei Berge  ...


Und per pedes?


----------



## Splash (15. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und per pedes?


Bin mir nicht ganz sicher - im Plan scheinen Lohrberg und Wolkenburg auch da offiziell raus zu sein. 

Aber alle 7 als Speedhike bringt mich auch wieder auf Ideen ...


----------



## RoDeBo (15. Juni 2021)

Die sind beide raus...ja. Auch irgendwie schräg, dass von den namengebenden 2/7 nicht betreten werden dürfen...


----------



## Black-Under (15. Juni 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Deswegen das Trollface. Vor allem wegen der Setzlinge, der Teil wird gerade wieder nett Aufgeforstet.


Na ja die meissten von denen gehen im ersten Jahr ein.  Einfach die Natur machen lassen, das forstet sich von ganz alleine wieder auf.
Ich denke solch neuen Trails werden von Kindern und Jugendlichen angelegt und ganz ehrlich als junger Knopf wäre ich mir über die Konsequenzen auch nicht im Klaren gewesen.


----------



## flyingmole (19. Juni 2021)

Das extra Bäume abgesägt wurden um Trails zu blockieren ist wirklich beschämend und lächerlich zugleich. Es geht meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich "ums Recht haben" und das Durchsetzen mit allen Mitteln. Wirklich logisch und nachvollziehbar ist das ganze Rumgezicke rund um die MTBler nicht, von den Bußgeldern mal ganz abgesehen!!! Die gehen gar nicht klar. Hinzu kommt, dass in der Region zuviele Menschen sich auf ein kleines Fleckchen vermeintlich unberührter Natur drängen und jeder seinen eigenen verdammten Dickkopf durchsetzen will. Mir tun nur die Personen irgendwie leid, die sich für 5000€+ ein Highend MTB kaufen und damit dann auf Waldautobahnen hin und her rollen, um nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu geraten. 

Was mich zum Beispiel an Wanderern bzw. Fußgängern aufregt ist die Tatsache, dass größtenteils der komplette Weg in Anspruch genommen wird, obwohl genug Platz wäre sich links oder rechts einzuordnen. Und wenn man dann (teilweise mehrfach) geklingelt hat bekommt man grimmige Blicke zugeworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDubiedMTB (2. Juli 2021)

Radon ist jetzt Partner des MTB Siegerland, welcher den Flowtrail in Siegen betreibt…


----------



## RoDeBo (2. Juli 2021)

Geht ja auch einfacher...


----------



## Mimsey (2. Juli 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Geht ja auch einfacher...


So vor der eigenen Tür?


----------



## Schn33fraese (2. Juli 2021)

Gut, dass die sich engagieren, noch besser wäre in der Nähe des Firmensitz. Wobei, wenn die Initiative aus Köwi Trek an Land gezogen hat, ist da wenigstens ein Großer mit am Tisch. 
Es gibt eine Bahn-Direktverbindung Köln-Siegburg-Siegen. Man kommt sogar ohne Auto dahin. Mit 3 Stündchen Fahrzeit hin und zurück...


----------



## RoDeBo (2. Juli 2021)

Mimsey schrieb:


> So vor der eigenen Tür?


Das wäre zu einfach 😉
...dann doch fürs Image was unterstützen, das schon arriviert ist...da brauchts nur ein Scheckbuch für...


----------



## MDubiedMTB (2. Juli 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Geht ja auch einfacher...


war auch mein Gedanke….Jetzt können die halt auch sagen, dass sie sich auch engagieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Gut, dass die sich engagieren, noch besser wäre in der Nähe des Firmensitz. Wobei, wenn die Initiative aus Köwi Trek an Land gezogen hat, ist da wenigstens ein Großer mit am Tisch.
> Es gibt eine Bahn-Direktverbindung Köln-Siegburg-Siegen. Man kommt sogar ohne Auto dahin. Mit 3 Stündchen Fahrzeit hin und zurück...


3h? Für 3h Fahrspass? Das passt für mich nicht... Und ja Lokal engagieren und Fehler der letzten Jahre damit Versuchen auszubessern wäre eher angesagt gewesen!


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2021)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> war auch mein Gedanke….Jetzt können die halt auch sagen, dass sie sich auch engagieren.


Sie machen das Scheckbuch auf, setzten das noch schön von der Steuer ab, statt sich lokal wirklich einzubringen! Das nächste Rad wird sicher kein Radon...viel eher ein Trek...


----------



## davez (2. Juli 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sie machen das Scheckbuch auf, setzten das noch schön von der Steuer ab, statt sich lokal wirklich einzubringen! Das nächste Rad wird sicher kein Radon...viel eher ein Trek...


Selbst wenn sie die ganze Region mit Trails beglücken würden, würde es kein Radon werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mimsey (2. Juli 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Gut, dass die sich engagieren, noch besser wäre in der Nähe des Firmensitz. Wobei, wenn die Initiative aus Köwi Trek an Land gezogen hat, ist da wenigstens ein Großer mit am Tisch.
> Es gibt eine Bahn-Direktverbindung Köln-Siegburg-Siegen. Man kommt sogar ohne Auto dahin. Mit 3 Stündchen Fahrzeit hin und zurück...


Die Initiative aus Köwi.. ich sach dir, das wird nichts. Wir haben dem Herren schon öfter mal Hilfe angeboten und nach Infos gefragt, da kommt überhaupt nichts zurück.  Mitte Mai sollte die Anhörung im ?Stadtrat? sein, Infos? Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Schn33fraese (2. Juli 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 3h? Für 3h Fahrspass? Das passt für mich nicht...


Genau deshalb habe ich das auch so stehen lassen. Kann man machen, ist aber doch eigentlich nur als Tagesausflug sinnvoll. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es die Reise wert ist.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sie machen das Scheckbuch auf, setzten das noch schön von der Steuer ab, statt sich lokal wirklich einzubringen!


Ich wollte es nicht so drastisch ausdrücken, ich habe letztlich keine Ahnung, wie sowas da firmenintern läuft. Vielleicht fehlt denen vor Ort ein Ansprechparter, vielleicht haben die Siegener einfach nur gefragt? Gründe gibt es viele. 



Mimsey schrieb:


> Die Initiative aus Köwi.. ich sach dir, das wird nichts. Wir haben dem Herren schon öfter mal Hilfe angeboten und nach Infos gefragt, da kommt überhaupt nichts zurück.  Mitte Mai sollte die Anhörung im ?Stadtrat? sein, Infos? Fehlanzeige.



Es ist schon frustrierend, dass es einfach nicht läuft in der Region. Und bedauerlich, dass es keine Neuigkeiten aus Königswinter gibt.
Ich muss mir da aber letztlich auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Ich bin alt genug um zu wissen, dass man hier halt in einem Verein aktiv werden muss, da hat man am ehesten die Chance, etwas zu bewegen. Als nur zahlendes Mitglied ist man halt nicht der große Treiber.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2021)

Radon ist doch schon lange Partner vom Flowtrail in Siegen?

zumindest bei der Eröffnung waren die vor 5(?) Jahren groß dabei.

von daher verstehe ich die Aufregung mal gar nicht...

Grüße


----------



## shmee (5. Juli 2021)

Als gebürtiger Siegener habe ich ja noch ein paar Kontakte dahin, m. W. nach besteht die Kooperation in der Tat von Anfang und auch schlicht und einfach, weil die Mädels und Jungs aus Siegen bei Radon nachgefragt haben. Kann man ihnen nicht wirklich vorwerfen.

Ob ich das seitens Radon jetzt gut oder schlecht finde? Sollten dir hier bei den verantwortlichen Stellen in Politik und Verwaltung genauso schon seit Jahren auf Granit beißen, wie auch DIMB und andere Initiativen, kann ich es ihnen nicht ganz übel nehmen, dass sie sich anderweitig orientieren. 

Man darf einfach nicht vergessen: der Flowtrail in Siegen ist bei allem Riesenengagement, das seitens des MTB Siegerland e.V. da drin steckt, von Anfang an überall auf viele offene Ohren getroffen. Und nicht wie hier auf eine Stadt, Politik, Verwaltung inkl. weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung sowie eines klüngelnden tendenziösen Schmierenblatts, die alle eine Stimmung gegen sämtliche muskelbetriebenen Zweiradfahrer eint, welche den Bereich Ablehnung ja schon lange überschritten hat und in offene Feindseligkeit umgeschlagen ist, egal ob im Wald oder auf der Straße.

Wäre natürlich trotzdem schön, wenn Radon/Bike-Discount hier mal sein lokales wirtschaftliches Gewicht in die Waagschale werfen würde...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (12. Juli 2021)

Lokalzeit aus Bonn im Livestream
					

Lokalzeit aus Bonn im Livestream




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## Mimsey (12. Juli 2021)

Was da los ? kütt da jetzt was interessantes ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (12. Juli 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Lokalzeit aus Bonn im Livestream
> 
> 
> Lokalzeit aus Bonn im Livestream
> ...


Superfrisch ( live) enthält einen Beitrag über neues Aufsichtspersonal und ein Interview mit dem Verschönerungsverein....


----------



## Mimsey (12. Juli 2021)

Ah, ca 15 min zurückspulen !


----------



## Deleted 124581 (12. Juli 2021)

Haste es gefunden??


----------



## Mimsey (12. Juli 2021)

Scherzkeks vom VVS...  wir könnten, machen wir aber nicht, weil sonst ja die nächsten kommen, die was wollen.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (12. Juli 2021)

Die zwei Typen erfordern eine Ideallinie als Fluchtweg....
Ich bike eh sehr früh morgens....


----------



## Mimsey (12. Juli 2021)

Habe ich auch gedacht, könnte Probleme geben. 
Keiner der gezeigten Wege gehört zu meiner Runde, glück gehabt..


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Juli 2021)

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Durch so eine kompromisslose Haltung wird Frust erzeugt und Illegalität gefördert. Eine Lösung rückt so in weite Ferne...


----------



## Mimsey (12. Juli 2021)

Ich bin immer noch dafür, den VVS zu unterwandern.. alle einschreiben und wenn Vorstandswahlen sind, kommen wir mit 300mtb Fahrern und überstimmen die 50 alten Herren..


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Juli 2021)

Wurde dem VVS als Verein eigentlich dauerhaft die Aufgabe übertragen, das Siebengebirge zu "verschönern"?

Falls nein, müsste man nur ein attraktives Gegenangebot schaffen und es an zuständiger Stelle zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt abgeben. Die dann getroffene Entscheidung zugunsten bzw. zulasten eines Bewerbers müssten dann einer Überprüfung standhalten.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein einziger Verein so viel Macht auf unbegrenzte gepachtet hat und über die Nutzung eines der größten Naturräume in der Region entscheidet.


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

Liegt nicht die Verantwortung jetzt eh beim Rhein Sieg Kreis?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mimsey (12. Juli 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Liegt nicht die Verantwortung jetzt eh beim Rhein Sieg Kreis?!


Die sind doch nur da um Knöllchen zu verteilen oder? Äh ich meine um Aufklärung zu betreiben.
Der VVS hat doch die Wanderwege etc "Angelegt"


----------



## dopero (12. Juli 2021)

Ihr solltet Euch mal die Satzung des VVS durchlesen.
z.B.


> §23 Aufsicht
> (1) Der VVS untersteht als altrechtlicher Verein der Aufsicht der Bezirksregierung Köln. Ihrer Genehmigung unterliegen Änderungen und die Aufhebung der Satzung.


Es gibt da noch ein paar weitere Überraschungen.


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Juli 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Liegt nicht die Verantwortung jetzt eh beim Rhein Sieg Kreis?!


Ja, hab ich jetzt auch gesehen: https://www.vv-siebengebirge.de/traegerschaft/

Ich habe mal geschaut, wer aus Bonn ordentliches Mitglied in der Naturparkversammlung ist: Neben einem Amtsvertreter der Stadt Bonn, ein Herr von der CDU und ein junger Grüner. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal mit einem von beiden zusammensetzen und unser Anliegen schildern?!


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich jetzt auch gesehen: https://www.vv-siebengebirge.de/traegerschaft/
> 
> Ich habe mal geschaut, wer aus Bonn ordentliches Mitglied in der Naturparkversammlung ist: Neben einem Amtsvertreter der Stadt Bonn, ein Herr von der CDU und ein junger Grüner. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal mit einem von beiden zusammensetzen und unser Anliegen schildern?!


Puhh glaub das bringt nix... CDU ändert eh nix...  Und beim grünen hab ich auch kaum Hoffnung... Aber eher als bei den anderen ...


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ihr solltet Euch mal die Satzung des VVS durchlesen.
> z.B.
> 
> Es gibt da noch ein paar weitere Überraschungen.


Steht da nicht auch was mit ordentlich Beteiligung vom Forst im Vorstand?...meine da mal sowas gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Schn33fraese (12. Juli 2021)

Dir Idee des Unterwanderns ist ja schön. Aber ich gehe davon aus, das es da so viel Klüngel gibt, dass man es auch mit 3000 Bikern schwer haben würde.

Recht CDU lastig, wenn man die Mitglieder man recherchiert.

Wenn, müssten hier alle die ganzen Beisitzer immer wieder anschreiben, genauso wie Lokalpolitiker. Die müssen so richtig genervt sein von den ganzen Anfragen und Diskussionen. Je öffentlicher, desto besser.
 Übrigens scheint ein GA Redakteur im Beirat zu sein. Auch vim Forstamt ist jemand dabei.


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich jetzt auch gesehen: https://www.vv-siebengebirge.de/traegerschaft/
> 
> Ich habe mal geschaut, wer aus Bonn ordentliches Mitglied in der Naturparkversammlung ist: Neben einem Amtsvertreter der Stadt Bonn, ein Herr von der CDU und ein junger Grüner. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal mit einem von beiden zusammensetzen und unser Anliegen schildern?!


Vielleicht eher bei den "Freunden und Förderern "...wenn da kein Geld rein zu fließen droht, setzen die sich ja vielleicht ein...


----------



## dom_i (12. Juli 2021)

Ab Minute 5:30








						Lokalzeit aus Bonn | 12.07.2021
					

Themen: Corona-Impfungen in Bonn-Tannenbusch und Sankt Augustin | Kompakt I | Mit dem Ordnungsamt durchs Siebengebirge | Studiogespräch: Gerhard Müller, Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge | Materiallager der Bundeswehr öffnet in Königswinter | Kölsche Italiener:innen feiern EM-Sieg |...




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Dir Idee des Unterwanderns ist ja schön. Aber ich gehe davon aus, das es da so viel Klüngel gibt, dass man es auch mit 3000 Bikern schwer haben würde.
> 
> Recht CDU lastig, wenn man die Mitglieder man recherchiert.
> 
> ...


Plus die Presse und wdr regelmäßig um Gegendarstellungen ansuchen ...der Bericht heute ließe sich ja auch schon reichlichst kommentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

Oder vielleicht gleich eine Klage gegen den vvs, da er ja selbst seinen Zielen und Zweck nicht gerecht wird...hat ja an genug Stellen der Zerstörung bei Fällarbeiten zumindest zugeschaut. Und die Satzung verlangt ja anderes...u.a. die Pflege des Kulturraumes...zählt da nicht auch wege zu den Ofenkaulen pflegen und erhalten vielleicht dazu? So im Sinne Geschichte erhalten und verstehen und so...


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

Ist ja genau genommen auch zu Fuß schon ärgerlich, dass manche alte Wege verschwinden sollen


----------



## Schn33fraese (12. Juli 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> der Bericht heute ließe sich ja auch schon reichlichst kommentieren


Habe ich gerade auch überlegt. Gibt es nicht eine Studie der SpoHo bezüglich Erosion? Könnte man diret mailen wenn es passt und um Klarstellung bitten


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Juli 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich jetzt auch gesehen: https://www.vv-siebengebirge.de/traegerschaft/
> 
> Ich habe mal geschaut, wer aus Bonn ordentliches Mitglied in der Naturparkversammlung ist: Neben einem Amtsvertreter der Stadt Bonn, ein Herr von der CDU und ein junger Grüner. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal mit einem von beiden zusammensetzen und unser Anliegen schildern?!


Ich muss mich korrigieren. Die oben genannten Mitglieder gehören dem Naturpark Rheinland an und der ist westlich vom Rhein. Bezüglich der Mitglieder des Naturparks Siebengebirge habe ich nichts gefunden...


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

Spannend wäre auch mal zu hören, wer die ganzen anderen Nutzergruppen sind, für die keine vergleichbare Situation durch Legalisierung von mtb geschaffen werden darf...Forst? Jagd? Gleitschirmflieger? ...oder doch nur Kletterer und vielleicht noch Reiter?


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

....vielleicht wären die natürlich auch gute Partner um was zu erreichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (12. Juli 2021)

Ich finde es langsam lächerlich, mit welchen fadenscheinigen Gründen im Namen des Naturschutzes eigene Interessen verfolgt werden. Z.B. das Meßdorfer Feld: Eine landwirtschaftliche Anbaufläche, also ein Acker, der von geteerten Wegen und sogar einer Bahnlinie durchzogen wird. Oder der Stenzelberg: Wenn man dort nur lange genug Steine umdreht, wird man immer eine bedrohte Eidechse bzw. einen KO-Grund finden. 

Was mich dann aber stört, sind die fehlende konsequente Umsetzung. Dann sollten die Bahnlinie vom Meßdorfer Feld und die Wege am Stenzelberg verschwinden. Und wieso gibt es als Kooperationspartner den Tourismusverband Siebengebirge GmbH. Das widerspricht sich doch!


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht wird ja demnächst auch noch eine Südtangente mit Ja und Amen von Kreis und vvs da durch gebaut...


----------



## RoDeBo (12. Juli 2021)

..
Immerhin ist es am Rande des Ennerts schon kein Problem im Rahmen Maarstraßenanschluss die A59 zu verbreitern und noch was Grünzeug zu entfernen.


----------



## Raui (12. Juli 2021)

Zum Filmbeitrag: ganz schöne Kante da vom Ordnungsaußendienst. Dem möchte man nicht alleine begegnen , ne Spass, trotzdem ganz schön ärgerlich, dass es bei uns so weit gekommen ist. Ich bin schon in vielen Regionen unterwegs gewesen, auch in stärker Reglementierten, so was habe ich noch nirgendwo sonst erlebt, geschweige denn, dass es mir von irgendwo her bekannt ist. Im Gegenteil, in vielen Regionen, wo dauerhaft so ein Bedarf festgestellt wird, gibt es Lösungen für beide Seiten.
Ginge es nach dem VVS - Vertreter, hieße die Lösung: alle raus . Das ist traurig.
Der von ihm genannte Breiberg - Kammweg ist wohl seit Jahren von Wanderern und Mtblern extrem stark frequentiert. Da sind alle dran beteiligt. Trailpflege würde hier helfen, mehr als Ordnungsaußendienst.
Und überhaupt: "Mountainbike - Bautrupps" ???  Habe ich da irgendwas verpasst? Entsenden wir Bautrupps auf die illegalen Trails im 7GB ?  Man oh Man !
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, Naturschutz halte ich für unbedingt notwendig. Aber ein komplettes Naherholungsgebiet rigoros für bestimmte Nutzergruppen zu verbieten, nur weil einige Wenige zu keinerlei Kompromissen bereit sind, ist m. E. grundverkehrt. Das wird sich so immer weiter zuspitzen, da es ja auch immer mehr Nutzer, MTBler, Wanderer, Kletterer, Reiter etc.... gibt.
Insofern halte ich es vorerst bei meinen selten gewordenen Besuchen in meinem Heimatwald mit dem letzten Satz des Filmbeitrags, Verständnis und Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme helfen immer.......und Mr. Muckibude bei Sichtkontakt weiträumig umfahren.

Gab es nicht irgendwo auch "gelbe" Wege, die aber nur über "rote" Wege erreichbar waren ? Ich meine, ich hätte sowas mal hier gelesen.............................

War "Rot-Gelb" - Schwäche schon als Ausrede............................................?


----------



## Derwinter08 (13. Juli 2021)

Was für Rechte habe eigentlich die Hampelmänner von Ordnungsdienst ? Dürfen die in den laufenden Verkehr eingreifen?


----------



## sibu (13. Juli 2021)

Raui schrieb:


> Ginge es nach dem VVS - Vertreter, hieße die Lösung: alle raus . Das ist traurig.


Es heißt ja nicht alles raus, aber die Wünsche, mit dem MTB zu fahren, wird als "Sonderrolle" bezeichnet und wenn die erst mal zugelassen werde, könnten ja noch andere kommen. Das Rad wird nicht als normales Freizeitmittel verstanden, Pferd und Wanderschuh schon und die haben ihre Sonderwege.


----------



## dererdinger (13. Juli 2021)

Die Situation im 7Gebirge ist einfach ein Witz.... keine Angebot für Mountainbikes schaffen, alles verbieten. Die ausgewiesen Wege sind ja ein schIecheter Scherz. Eine Runde über die legalen Waldautobahnen zu fahren schwebt sicherlich keinem vor.
Ich bin dort sowohl zum Wandern als auch gelegentlich zum biken unterwegs. Mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme könnten alle Nutzergruppen sogar gleichzeitig die Wege/Pfade/Trails nutzen. Natürlich sollte man nicht durchs Nachtigallental am Wochenende zur Mittagszeit runter kacheln und alle Fußgänger nerven - sowas unterlässt man besser! Aber ich möchte dafür während der Woche von den Sheriffs in Ruhe gelassen werden, wenn ich mit dem Bike unterwegs bin.
Vielleicht hilft es sich konstruktiv an die Verwaltungen zu weden. Ich werde dies auf jeden Fall versuchen.
Verglichen mit anderen Sportarten sind die Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt beim Moutainbiken sicherlich gering (vgl. Material, Energie und Flächenverbrauch eines Schwimmbads, Sportplätzes, Sporthallen)


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juli 2021)

War schon ewig nicht mehr im Siebengebirge, ist über ein Jahrzehnt her, Abfahrt Löwenburg.





Keine Lust auf Stress mit dem Hulk.  Gibt ja auch genug Alternativen. Vor 30 Jahren sind wir noch von Köln aus zu den Ofenkaulen geradelt, haben dort drin übernachtet, alle heutzutage verbotenen Trails abgefahren und wieder zurück. "Damals" traf man auf den schmalen Wegen so gut wie keinen Menschen, die "Touristenströme" liefen sich auf den Forstautobahnen die Füsse platt. Wird wohl heute nicht anders sein, oder?

Mit dem "Wegeplan"ist der Zug aber schon lange abgefahren, blöd für die Einheimischen. Extra angelegte MTB Strecken im Siebengebirge wird es garantiert nie geben. Anscheinend halten sich ja aber nicht alle an den Wegeplan, relativ aktuelles Bild vom Geisberg mit Stromer.


----------



## sibu (13. Juli 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Vor 30 Jahren


 ... gab es noch nicht mal die Vorgänger-Verordnung ...


> "Damals" traf man auf den schmalen Wegen so gut wie keinen Menschen, die "Touristenströme" liefen sich auf den Forstautobahnen die Füsse platt. Wird wohl heute nicht anders sein, oder?


Klar, der Hautpverkehr ist immer noch in Parkplatz-Nähe auf den "Autobahnen". Aber in den letzten zwei Jahren trifft man auch auf den früher fast nie begangenen Wegen Wanderer bzw. sieht die Spuren. 


> Anscheinend halten sich ja aber nicht alle an den Wegeplan


Die Pilz-Saison hat durch das feucht-warme Wetter schon begonnen und bald tauchen auch im Unterholz die Sammler auf.


----------



## dom_i (13. Juli 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> "Damals" traf man auf den schmalen Wegen so gut wie keinen Menschen, die "Touristenströme" liefen sich auf den Forstautobahnen die Füsse platt. Wird wohl heute nicht anders sein, oder?



Doch, ist es. Besonders durch Corona sind einfach viel mehr Leute im Wald unterwegs. Es sind neue Trails entstanden, die vorhandenen werden überlaufen und relativ viel am Wegesrand wird auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen (was aber keinen zu interessieren scheint). 
Mal ganz ehrlich, würden sich die beiden Kollegen vom Ordnungsdienst einfach mal an einem sonnigen Wochenende am Löwengasthof aufhalten und sich die Punkte "Günther-Leonhardt-Denkmal", den Forstweg bis zum "Drei-Seen-Blick" oder an der Margarethenhöhe den Forstweg i.R. "Stuttgarter Hütte" begutachten, hätten sie ganz schnell ganz viele "Besucher", die sie ermahnen, abkassieren, inhaftieren oder was auch immer können. Aber das sind ja Touristen, die danach nicht mehr wieder kommen würden - das kann man ja nicht machen.

Aber nein, lieber stellen sie sich an die Ofenkaulen, wo dann in einer Stunde vllt. mal ein Biker runterkommt... oder fahren mit ihrem "Geländewagen" über die Forstautobahnen - was ja total für *"Fauna, Flora, Habitat"* spricht - genauso wie die Harvester und die vielen bewirtschafteten Grünflächen, die grade aufgrund der Abholzung brach liegen... Aber nein, das waren ja auch die Biker Schuld, die über die Wurzeln gefahren sind und damit ganze Bäume & Waldgebiete zum Absterben gezwungen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (13. Juli 2021)

Der Typ sieht aus wie eine billige Imitation von Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. Wenn der im Weg steht, rummst es!

Der 2. Chef vom VVS ist auch nur auf den Wurzeln rumgeritten - kann er das wissenschaftlich auch belegen? Oder vermutet er das nur?


----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2021)

Der Bericht ist auch nicht so sonderlich gut recherchiert, denn:

es gibt bereits Sonderregelungen für einzelne Nutzergruppen (Reiter) im Siebengebirge und zwar nicht zu knapp
die Wegsperrungen für Radfahrer lassen sich teilweise nicht durch Schädigungen von Wurzelwerk begründen - die Naturschutzgründe für die Sperrung der Auffahrt zur Löwenburg würde ich in dem Fall gerne mal kennen.
Unabhängig davon wird sich die Aussage zur Überbeanspruchung und dem Absterben von Bäumen kaum halten lassen. Ich bin oberhalb des Gardasees auf Wanderwegen unterwegs, wo (streckenbedingt) kaum Radfahrer unterwegs sind, dafür viel Wanderer, Wurzelwerke geschädigt, teilweise gebrochen sind - und die Bäume dennoch einen deutlich besseren Eindruck machen, als die abgestorbene Nadelholzbepflanzung im 7GB.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Puhh glaub das bringt nix... CDU ändert eh nix...  Und beim grünen hab ich auch kaum Hoffnung... Aber eher als bei den anderen ...


Von den Zeigefingerökos erwarte ich eigentlich sogar noch weniger. Im Zweifel gibts wieder Schwarzstorchsichtungen …


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. Juli 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird ja demnächst auch noch eine Südtangente mit Ja und Amen von Kreis und vvs da durch gebaut...


Bei uns sind diverse Bürgervereine aktiv, wegen der Rheinquerung zwischen Köln und Bonn. Egal wie man zu Infrastrukturprojekten steht, die BVs kämpfen für ihre Sache. Könnte nicht z.b. die DIMB jede Woche was in den Anzeigenblättchen rund ums 7Gb inserieren? Und jeder, der hier gepostet hat, muss 1x einen Artikel einreichen und zwei Leserbriefe an den GA schreiben.

Unterm Strich stelle ich jedoch immer wieder fest, we aren't legion.

Mir wäre es ja egal, wenn die Leute irgendwann  ihr altes Leben wieder haben, wird es auch wieder entspannter. Leider werden überall plötzlich in Windeseile Fakten geschaffen. Wenn ich das der Dauer für Planung und Realisierung eines Flowtrails gegenüber stelle...



Raui schrieb:


> und Mr. Muckibude bei Sichtkontakt weiträumig umfahren


Ja, der ist ja auch schwer zu übersehen. Wobei er derjenige ist, der verstanden hat, dass die Mountainbiker sich bei dem Wegeplan nicht austoben können. Der macht offensichtlich Sport und kann das bestimmt nachfühlen, wie es ist, wenn einem da was genommen wird (Stichworte Lockdown, Fitnesstudio).




talybont schrieb:


> Der 2. Chef vom VVS ist auch nur auf den Wurzeln rumgeritten - kann er das wissenschaftlich auch belegen? Oder vermutet er das nur?


Hat man ja gemerkt, wo und wann der unsicher wird. 
Wenn es auch schon Sonderregelungen gibt, ist ja noch ein Punkt klarzustellen. Ich werde der Bonner WDR Redaktion schreiben. Wäre gut, wenn das von mehreren kommt.


----------



## dom_i (13. Juli 2021)

War nicht mal seitens der DIMB geplant, einen Infostand in der Nähe zum Löwengasthof zu organisieren um auf die Belange der MTBler aufmerksam zu machen? Wie stehts denn mit dem Plan?


----------



## talybont (13. Juli 2021)

Würde es helfen, wenn man mit einer von deren Reporter:innen in der gleichen Schulklasse war?


----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Würde es helfen, wenn man mit einer von deren Reporter:innen in der gleichen Schulklasse war?


Ich denke, dass es abhängig davon sein dürfte, welche Erinnerungen diese Person an dich hat …  😂


----------



## talybont (13. Juli 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es abhängig davon sein dürfte, welche Erinnerungen diese Person an dich hat …  😂


...und da waren sie wieder, meine Probleme.....


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juli 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> War nicht mal seitens der DIMB geplant, einen Infostand in der Nähe zum Löwengasthof zu organisieren um auf die Belange der MTBler aufmerksam zu machen? Wie stehts denn mit dem Plan.


Ist vorübergehend Corona zum Opfer gefallen...


----------



## Trekki (13. Juli 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> die Naturschutzgründe für die Sperrung der Auffahrt zur Löwenburg würde ich in dem Fall gerne mal kennen


Im Gespräch mit Wald & Forst bzw. einem Vertreter Stadt Siegburg ist mir für diese Strecke folgende Begründung genannt worden: der Wanderverein Sauerland sieht hier eine Gefahr beim Begegnungsverkehr. Daher haben die sich gewünscht, hier keine Radfahrer zuzulassen. Naturschutz ist für die Strecke nicht einmal erwähnt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2021)

Wanderverein Sauerland hat dort etwas zu melden??😂
Die sollen ihre Karren mal schön dort lassen und regional umweltverträglicher wandern.


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. Juli 2021)

Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich in den Wanderern ein erhebliches Sicherheitsrisiko sehe. Ich würde mir wünschen, das das Wandern auf engen Pfaden unterbunden wird. Denkt auch an die Kinder!


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Juli 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Im Gespräch mit Wald & Forst bzw. einem Vertreter Stadt Siegburg ist mir für diese Strecke folgende Begründung genannt worden: der Wanderverein Sauerland sieht hier eine Gefahr beim Begegnungsverkehr. Daher haben die sich gewünscht, hier keine Radfahrer zuzulassen. Naturschutz ist für die Strecke nicht einmal erwähnt worden.


Wie gut dass andere Wandervereine DEN Präzedenzfall noch nicht geltend machen und sich noch ein paar Wünsche erfüllen lassen...


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Juli 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wanderverein Sauerland hat dort etwas zu melden??😂
> Die sollen ihre Karren mal schön dort lassen und regional umweltverträglicher wandern.


Geht nicht...im Sauerland gibt es doch sogar so schreckliche Regionen, die sich richtig für Biker einsetzen und schmackhaft präsentieren!!!


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Juli 2021)

Zudem kommen die alle mit den Öffis...


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2021)

Man könnte am Parkplatz Margarethenhöhe mal auf Sauerlandkennzeichen überwachen.. 🤫


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juli 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Man könnte am Parkplatz Margarethenhöhe mal auf Sauerlandkennzeichen überwachen.. 🤫


Ui ein freiwilliger!


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ui ein freiwilliger!


Nü gloar, wenn ich mal mit dem Gravel rumkomme…
Warum steht auf _den _schmalen Wegen kein Pat und Patachon?🤔😂


----------



## Splash (13. Juli 2021)

Warum denke ich bei Pat und Patachon eigentlich immer daran, mal Bauschaum oder Farbbeutel einzupacken? Da ist aber wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken …


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2021)

Bauschaum statt Baumschau. 🤣


----------



## davez (16. Juli 2021)




----------



## dopero (16. Juli 2021)

Das Video wurde noch nicht von jedem in jedes Thema gepostet…


----------



## Schn33fraese (16. Juli 2021)

Das ist aber auch zu lustig


----------



## sibu (16. Juli 2021)

Auch außerhalb des Siebengebirges gibt es dieselben Problem. Bergauf-Bergab hat die Situation aus bayrischer Sicht beleuchtet und Konflikte und Lösungsmöglichkeiten aufgezeigt. Einiges davon kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## davez (16. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das Video wurde noch nicht von jedem in jedes Thema gepostet…


Es passt hier einfach zu perfekt  - und wir haben ja auch Mitleser vom Forst und dem Verschönerungsverein - die kennen das noch nicht und sind auch Adressaten


----------



## talybont (16. Juli 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Auch außerhalb des Siebengebirges gibt es dieselben Problem. Bergauf-Bergab hat die Situation aus bayrischer Sicht beleuchtet und Konflikte und Lösungsmöglichkeiten aufgezeigt. Einiges davon kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


Finde ich gut gemacht, keine Übertreibungen und Vorverurteilungen.
Ausgang offen…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mimsey (21. Juli 2021)

www.umfrage.bonn-mtb.de mal was von nebenan  
Mitmachen erwünscht !


----------



## Schn33fraese (21. Juli 2021)

Siebengebirge: Mountainbiker legen mutmaßlich illegalen Trail an
					

Bad Honnef/Königswinter – „Wir sollten hier mal weitergehen“, sagt Gerhard Müller, verlässt den schmalen Wanderweg und geht vorsichtig einige Meter den recht steilen Hang hinunter. Wir sind gerade mitten im Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge, ein Stüc...




					www.ksta.de
				




Hinter der Paywall. Vielleicht hat jemand das Abo und kann den Artikel kurz zusammenfassen.


----------



## Goldsprint (21. Juli 2021)

Ich konnte ganz normal darauf zugreifen, obwohl ich kein Abo habe 

Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn man die Schneisen, die der Harvester hinterlässt, als legalen Trail aufbereitet (Shapen, Anlieger, Jumps etc.)? Die Zerstörung hatte ja bereits der Forstbetrieb hinterlassen...


----------



## Trekki (21. Juli 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Bei so einer ignoranten Haltung, geschieht das denen ganz recht!


Mir ist nicht klar, wen Du hier das "ganz recht" geschehen lässt.

Danke für den Artikel, bei mir war nur die ersten ca. 10 Zeilen lesbar.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2021)

Hat der User was mit dem Shop Goldsprintshop zu tun? 🤔


----------



## Goldsprint (21. Juli 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hat der User was mit dem Shop Goldsprintshop zu tun? 🤔


Nein, habe ich nicht.


----------



## Trekki (21. Juli 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht.


Kann ich bestätigen: @Goldsprint ist ein mir persönlich gut bekannter Local


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2021)

Ok, ich schreib mal den Shop an. 🤣


----------



## Schn33fraese (21. Juli 2021)

"Das vor Jahren umgesetzte Wegekonzept, das Wander- und Radwege im
Naturschutzgebiet mit roten beziehungsweise gelben Dreiecken kenntlich machen, scheint gescheitert, meinen
auch Müller und Redemann."

Kann man wohl sagen. Komisch, warum nur ist das Konzept gescheitert...?

Das der Seite das Katz-und-Mausspiel nicht leid wird und man mal langsam über einen Kompromiss nachdenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## night2345 (22. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir versuchen nun schon seit längerem eine Lösung für offizielle Strecken am Venusberg in Bonn zu finden. 
Mit dieser Umfrage möchten wir eure Vorstellungen, Wünsche, Vorlieben etc. in Erfahrung bringen, um diese dann auch bestmöglich berücksichtigen zu können.
Weitere Infos und die Umfrage gibt es hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-zu-offiziellen-mtb-strecken-am-bonner-venusberg.946360/

Viele Grüße
Sebastian für die IG Bonn MTB


----------



## RoDeBo (22. Juli 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> "Das vor Jahren umgesetzte Wegekonzept, das Wander- und Radwege im
> Naturschutzgebiet mit roten beziehungsweise gelben Dreiecken kenntlich machen, scheint gescheitert, meinen
> auch Müller und Redemann."
> 
> ...


...leider ist deren Lösung wohl eher "alle raus!" statt Kompromiss...steht ja auch dabei, dass es eine legale, attraktive Lösung nicht geben wird...


----------



## RoDeBo (22. Juli 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich konnte ganz normal darauf zugreifen, obwohl ich kein Abo habe
> 
> Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn man die Schneisen, die der Harvester hinterlässt, als legalen Trail aufbereitet (Shapen, Anlieger, Jumps etc.)? Die Zerstörung hatte ja bereits der Forstbetrieb hinterlassen...


Die harvesterschneisen sind aktiver Naturschutz!☝

Vielleicht werden die ja auch noch für horrende Summen "renaturiert "...damit es nicht ganz so teuer ist mit Bagger...der wirkt dann der Bodenverdichtung entgegen


----------



## RoDeBo (22. Juli 2021)

So wie auch der Fuhrpark von Forst, Ordnungsamt, VVS,... die Luft verbessert und die Tiere desensibilisiert...


----------



## Splash (22. Juli 2021)

Da freut man sich ja glatt auf den Siebengbirgstag des VVS am 4.September 🤣


----------



## Schn33fraese (22. Juli 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> steht ja auch dabei, dass es eine legale, attraktive Lösung nicht geben wird


Ja, das hauen die Typen bei jeder Gelegenheit raus. In meinen Augen eher Stimmungsmache als was anderes. Das kann ja keiner alleine entscheiden.
Es ist jedoch zunehmend schwer, optimistisch zu bleiben.


RoDeBo schrieb:


> Die harvesterschneisen sind aktiver Naturschutz!☝


Tatsächlich bilden sich in den Rinnen kleine Ökosysteme. Durch die Art der Reifen sieht das schlimm aus, aber der Boden bleibt erstaunlich locker, trotz des Gewichts. Kommt auch auf Die Fahrkünste an. Noch besser wäre es mit Pferden zu arbeiten, oder einfach gar nicht bewirtschaften. Totes Käferholz sollte jedoch meines Wissens entfernt werden.
Wieder was gelernt: Gerade habe ich gelesen, dass es von Vorteil sein kann, totes Käferholz um Wald zu lassen, um der Austrocknung der Böden vorzubeugen. Ausserdem ist es dann wohl einfacher für die Jungbäume.



RoDeBo schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden die ja auch noch für horrende Summen "renaturiert ".


Das glaube ich sofort. Das muss ja ordentlich gemacht werden, mit Zertifikanz und allem pipapo. Ist ja im NSG. Als ob der Wald das nicht besser könnte... Ich kenne kaum trails im Wald, die länger als 1-2 Jahre halten, wenn sie nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (22. Juli 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> ...leider ist deren Lösung wohl eher "alle raus!" statt Kompromiss...steht ja auch dabei, dass es eine legale, attraktive Lösung nicht geben wird...


Die Naturschutz-Verordnung für das Siebengebirge (auch die letzte Änderung 2012 inklusive Wegeplan) läuft 2025 aus. Vermutlich muss die neue Verordnung zur Bürgerbeteiligung offen gelegt werden und es gibt Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten. Besser ist es, mit Interessenverbänden (wie der DIMB) im Vorfeld tätig zu werden. Hat jemand Kontakt nach Köln oder zum Landkreis, denn der Entwurf für die Verordnung wird wohl dort erstellt werden?


----------



## RoDeBo (22. Juli 2021)

Ich fürchte ja eher, dass es ab 2025 dann noch schlechter aussieht 😥

Und so honks, wie in o.g. Artikel beschrieben, machen es halt auch nicht besser...die Tatsache, dass sich da ein Bedarf seltsame Wege sucht, würde ich in dem Fall von offizieller Seite auch nicht grade sehen...


----------



## nxt (22. Juli 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Siebengebirge: Mountainbiker legen mutmaßlich illegalen Trail an
> 
> 
> Bad Honnef/Königswinter – „Wir sollten hier mal weitergehen“, sagt Gerhard Müller, verlässt den schmalen Wanderweg und geht vorsichtig einige Meter den recht steilen Hang hinunter. Wir sind gerade mitten im Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge, ein Stüc...
> ...



Die Stelle ist mal wieder ein uralter Weg wo bestimmt auch schon seit Jahren gefahren wird. Um dieses Areal herum sind die Harvester eingefahren und haben da gut abgeholzt. Zugänglich für Wanderer ist das glaube ich noch nie wirklich gewesen und seit dem schon gar nicht mehr...aber ja, es ist nicht schön wenn die da Graben und Bauen, aber auch hier kann mir keiner erzählen, das diese Stelle nicht vorher schon so in seinen Grundzügen so aussah, als man noch beim Erz/Kohle/Holzabbau vor Jahrzehnten tätig war.


----------



## dopero (22. Juli 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> .
> Tatsächlich bilden sich in den Rinnen kleine Ökosysteme. Durch die Art der Reifen sieht das schlimm aus, aber der Boden bleibt erstaunlich locker, trotz des Gewichts.


Wenn jemand solche Behauptungen über den auch so geringen Bodendruck verbreitet, bitte ich ihn immer, sich zum Beweis doch einfach mal über seinen Fuß fahren zu lassen.
Komischerweise hat das bis jetzt jeder abgelehnt.


----------



## Schn33fraese (22. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> bitte ich ihn immer, sich zum Beweis doch einfach mal über seinen Fuß fahren zu lassen.
> Komischerweise hat das bis jetzt jeder abgelehnt


Ja gut, das ist ja auch klar... Gemessen an den Fähigkeiten und dem Gewicht der Maschine mit Last ist es dennoch erstaunlich. Wie gesagt, wegen mir sollen die im 7GB Haflinger nehmen, die können das gut.


----------



## Goldsprint (22. Juli 2021)

FYI bezüglich Forstlobby: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...trophe-a-a1b30b41-88d8-4737-82d9-00c9166e6b92


----------



## Cockrock (26. Juli 2021)

Nicht ganz 7G, aber weiß hier jemand ob der Radweg Bonn-Koblenz am Rhein, speziell die Ahrbrücke bei Remagen/Sinzig noch existiert? Ich glaube es zwar kaum, aber finde dazu online auch nichts


----------



## sibu (26. Juli 2021)

Den mittleren Pfeiler hat es unterspült und er ist zur Seite weggerutscht. Die Brücke steht noch, aber ist offiziell gesperrt. Empfehlung: Fähre Kripp-Linz und rechtsrheinisch bis Bad Hönningen und wieder mit der Fähre zurück nach Bad Breisig.

Die nächste intakte Brücke ist angeblich die alte B9 in Sinzig (Koblenzer Straße), aber da musst du durchs Überschwemmungsgebiet. Auch wenn das wohl wieder geräumt ist, ist es vermutlich nicht sinnvoll, da durchzufahren.

Ansonsten ist der Rhein-Radweg wieder hochwasserfrei.


----------



## Cockrock (26. Juli 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Den mittleren Pfeiler hat es unterspült und er ist zur Seite weggerutscht. Die Brücke steht noch, aber ist offiziell gesperrt. Empfehlung: Fähre Kripp-Linz und rechtsrheinisch bis Bad Hönningen und wieder mit der Fähre zurück nach Bad Breisig.
> 
> Die nächste intakte Brücke ist angeblich die alte B9 in Sinzig (Koblenzer Straße), aber da musst du durchs Überschwemmungsgebiet. Auch wenn das wohl wieder geräumt ist, ist es vermutlich nicht sinnvoll, da durchzufahren.
> 
> Ansonsten ist der Rhein-Radweg wieder hochwasserfrei.


Danke dir! Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet, dass die Brücke noch da ist....
Mal angenommen, man wäre dumm und lebensmüde könnte man theoretisch noch über die Brücke rüber?
Scheinen einige ja zu machen, siehe offenes Gitter.


----------



## Splash (26. Juli 2021)

Tendenziell sollte man (sofern man kein Helfer oder Anwohner ist) um das Überschwemmungsgebiet bis auf weiteres einen größeren Bogen machen und die Helfer dort ihre Arbeit machen lassen. Auch vom Betreten gesperrter Bereiche (insbesondere Brücken) sollte abgesehen werden - die Helfer haben mehr als Genug zu tun, um nicht noch den nächsten Idioten irgendwo raus zu ziehen (sorry for my french).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cockrock (26. Juli 2021)

Das war nicht die Frage, ist aber schon klar.
Ich bin eben auch mittelbar betroffen, als Anrainer und da der Rheinradweg mein Arbeitsweg ist


----------



## Splash (26. Juli 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, man wäre dumm und lebensmüde könnte man theoretisch noch über die Brücke rüber?





Splash schrieb:


> Auch vom Betreten gesperrter Bereiche (insbesondere Brücken) sollte abgesehen werden - die Helfer haben mehr als Genug zu tun, um nicht noch den nächsten Idioten irgendwo raus zu ziehen (sorry for my french).


----------



## sibu (26. Juli 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Danke dir! Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet, dass die Brücke noch da ist....


Am Donnerstag nach dem bzw. noch im Hochwasser schaute das Dach der Brücke aus den Fluten heraus (Blick vom Kaiserberg in Linz):





(Klick aufs Bild für die volle Vergrößerung) Oberhalb des Schiffsendes ist die Brücke. Die Hauptströmung der Ahr ging über die Linzer Wiesen auf der rechten Ahrseite in den Rhein, der mit seinem beginnenden Hochwasser auch dagegen gehalten hat. Auf dem Bild im ersten Post nicht zu sehen: Ein Baum ist knapp unterhalb des Dachs in der Brücke hängen geblieben.


----------



## Cockrock (26. Juli 2021)

Du hast hier aber nicht die Frage beantwortet (mögliche Antworten: "Ja" oder "Nein"), sondern deine Meinung dazu abgegeben, ob man dies tun sollte, falls möglich. Ist Ok, war aber nicht gefragt.

Nun aber weiter, in diesem Faden gehts ja eigentlich um Ordnungswidrigkeiten im 7G


----------



## Schn33fraese (26. Juli 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> könnte man theoretisch noch über die Brücke rüber?


Das musst du selbst bewerten. Ich würde die Frage mit nein beantworten, nicht weil ich die Brücke gesehen habe, sondern weil es so ist wie Splash schon sagt, die Helfer sind ausreichend beschäftigt, unnötige Risiken sind da derzeit fehl am Platz.


----------



## Cockrock (26. Juli 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Das musst du selbst bewerten. Ich würde die Frage mit nein beantworten, nicht weil ich die Brücke gesehen habe, sondern weil es so ist wie Splash schon sagt, die Helfer sind ausreichend beschäftigt, unnötige Risiken sind da derzeit fehl am Platz.


Ja, das stimmt.
Ich denke, hab einen für meine Zwecke und die Umstände eine gute Lösung gefunden um zur Arbeit zu kommen.
Es hätte ja sein können, dass der Radweg intakt ist. Das ist er aktuell nicht, da Brücke gesperrt und Wege schlammig. Das wollte ich wissen und das weis ich nun 

Aber es hat schon ein Gschmäckle, dass einerseits hier Sperrungen verteidigt werden (vermutlich völlig zu recht) und auf der anderen Rheinseite Sperrungen bestimmter Bereiche für bestimmte Verkehrsteilnehmer wohlwollend ignoriert werden. Eine Bewertung kann ich von beidem nicht vornehmen, aber gesperrt ist nun mal beides


----------



## limes11 (26. Juli 2021)

_Die nächste intakte Brücke ist angeblich die alte B9 in Sinzig (Koblenzer Straße), aber da musst du durchs Überschwemmungsgebiet. Auch wenn das wohl wieder geräumt ist, ist es vermutlich nicht sinnvoll, da durchzufahren._

Glaube nicht, dass man über die B9 Brücke kommt. Die alte Brücke Kölner Straße in Sinzig ist für Fußgänger und Radfahrer frei. Wer mit dem Auto über die Ahr will, muss bis nach Bad Bodendorf fahren. Der Weg an der Ahr entlang ist größtenteils unbefahrbar oder nicht mehr existent.


----------



## Cockrock (26. Juli 2021)

limes11 schrieb:


> _Die nächste intakte Brücke ist angeblich die alte B9 in Sinzig (Koblenzer Straße), aber da musst du durchs Überschwemmungsgebiet. Auch wenn das wohl wieder geräumt ist, ist es vermutlich nicht sinnvoll, da durchzufahren._
> 
> Glaube nicht, dass man über die B9 Brücke kommt. Die alte Brücke Kölner Straße in Sinzig ist für Fußgänger und Radfahrer frei. Wer mit dem Auto über die Ahr will, muss bis nach Bad Bodendorf fahren. Der Weg an der Ahr entlang ist größtenteils unbefahrbar oder nicht mehr existent.



Er schrieb ja "alte" B9-Brücke. Das ist die Kölner Str., die ist für mich als Radpendler wohl offen.
Die "neue" B9 Brücke hingegen ist eingestürzt, zumindest die Fahrbahn nach Süden.


----------



## sibu (26. Juli 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Er schrieb ja "alte" B9-Brücke. Das ist die Kölner Str., die ist für mich als Radpendler wohl offen.
> Die "neue" B9 Brücke hingegen ist eingestürzt, zumindest die Fahrbahn nach Süden.


Der Link aus dem virtuellen Käseblättchen meint, dass die Kölner Straße seit dem 21. Juli (eine Woche nach dem Hochwasser) wieder für Fußgänger und Radfahrer frei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limes11 (26. Juli 2021)

Kölner Straße definitiv frei - bin am 21.7 und gestern selbst mit dem Rad drüber.


----------



## Schn33fraese (26. Juli 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Aber es hat schon ein Gschmäckle, dass einerseits hier Sperrungen verteidigt werden (vermutlich völlig zu recht) und auf der anderen Rheinseite Sperrungen bestimmter Bereiche für bestimmte Verkehrsteilnehmer wohlwollend ignoriert werden. Eine Bewertung kann ich von beidem nicht vornehmen, aber gesperrt ist nun mal beides


Uh, schwierig. Auf der einen Seite kämpft man mit den dramatischen Folgen einer beispiellosen Unwetterkatastrophe, auf der anderen Seite ist es ein Wegeplan von zweifelhafter Qualität und Lenkungswirkung, der gegen den Willen einiger Nutzergruppen vor langer Zeit etabliert wurde.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (26. Juli 2021)

Etwas verspätet.....






Sorry für das Hochformat,das Handy festzuhalten war etwas triggy...


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juli 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Uh, schwierig. Auf der einen Seite kämpft man mit den dramatischen Folgen einer beispiellosen Unwetterkatastrophe, auf der anderen Seite ist es ein Wegeplan von zweifelhafter Qualität und Lenkungswirkung, der gegen den Willen einiger Nutzergruppen vor langer Zeit etabliert wurde.


Apfelwein und Birnenbrand.

Auch als Durstlöscher ein schlechter Vergleich.


----------



## sibu (3. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Den mittleren Pfeiler hat es unterspült und er ist zur Seite weggerutscht. Die Brücke steht noch, aber ist offiziell gesperrt. Empfehlung: Fähre Kripp-Linz und rechtsrheinisch bis Bad Hönningen und wieder mit der Fähre zurück nach Bad Breisig.
> 
> Die nächste intakte Brücke ist angeblich die alte B9 in Sinzig (Koblenzer Straße), aber da musst du durchs Überschwemmungsgebiet. Auch wenn das wohl wieder geräumt ist, ist es vermutlich nicht sinnvoll, da durchzufahren.
> 
> Ansonsten ist der Rhein-Radweg wieder hochwasserfrei.


Update: Die Leinpfad-Brücke an der Ahr muss abgerissen werden. Hoffentlich braucht man für den Neubau nicht wie beim letzten Mal wieder vier Jahre ...


----------



## Cockrock (3. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Update: Die Leinpfad-Brücke an der Ahr muss abgerissen werden. Hoffentlich braucht man für den Neubau nicht wie beim letzten Mal wieder vier Jahre ...


Shit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (4. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Update: Die Leinpfad-Brücke an der Ahr muss abgerissen werden. Hoffentlich braucht man für den Neubau nicht wie beim letzten Mal wieder vier Jahre ...


Oje, also werden meine zukünftigen Radtouren zu meinen Eltern wohl alle ausschließlich rechtsrheinisch erfolgen.


----------



## Cockrock (4. August 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Oje, also werden meine zukünftigen Radtouren zu meinen Eltern wohl alle ausschließlich rechtsrheinisch erfolgen.


Man kann schon nen Schlenker durch das Remagener Industriegebeit und Sinzig fahren. Nicht so schön, vllt 2km Umweg, aber es geht. Auch durchgehend asphaltiert.


----------



## sibu (5. August 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Man kann schon nen Schlenker durch das Remagener Industriegebeit und Sinzig fahren. Nicht so schön, vllt 2km Umweg, aber es geht. Auch durchgehend asphaltiert.


Schöner ist die rechte Rheinseite Bad Hönningen - Linz (ist auch kürzer als Sinzig, aber Fährzeiten kommen dazu), zumal @talybont dann meist durchs Siebengebirge will.


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. August 2021)

Wir möchten noch mal Werbung für unsere Umfrage machen. Mit der Teilnahme könnt ihr eure Wünsche, Vortstellungen etc. mit einbringen. Viel wichtiger ist aber, dass wir mit der Teilnehmeranzahl der Stadt Bonn gegenüber darstellen können, wie hoch der Bedarf an Trails in Bonn ist.
Also nehmt euch 5 min. Zeit oder falls ihr das schon getan habt, sagt euren Freunden, Kollegen etc. Bescheid und verteilt den Link kräftig weiter.

Link zur Umfrage:
http://umfrage.bonn-mtb.de

VG Michael für die IG Bonn-MTB


----------



## Splash (9. August 2021)

Gerade noch mal zum 7GB, konkreter zum Siebengebirgstag des VVS am 04.September:

Hier ist der Flyer abrufbar.

Da fahr ich doch gerne auf n Kaffee mit dem Rad vorbei


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. August 2021)

> 12.00 Uhr Platzkonzert der Jagdhornbläser der Jägerschaft Hegering Siebengebirge



Geil


----------



## RoDeBo (17. August 2021)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Geil


Vor allem geil, dass Jagdhornbläser offensichtlich auch gut mit Naturschutz übereinander passen und nicht die ganzen seltenen Tiere stören...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. August 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Vor allem geil, dass Jagdhornbläser offensichtlich auch gut mit Naturschutz übereinander passen und nicht die ganzen seltenen Tiere stören...


Nein die stören sich doch nicht am Schuss... Die fallen nur um ..


----------



## sibu (18. August 2021)

Die Stadt Königswinter lässt die Wirtschaftswege überprüfen in der Hoffnung, Zuschüsse für die Sanierung zu bekommen. Nicht direkt die Wege, auf denen man sich gerne mit dem MTB tummelt, aber als Zufahrt zum Siebengebirge sind sie ganz brauchbar. Auch die Wirtschaftswege im Siebengebirge sind dabei. Die Bürgerbeteiligung ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Schon nach einem ersten Blick auf die GiS-Karte, die im Bürgerportal hinterlegt ist (nur nach Anmeldung zugänglich) ist offensichtlich, dass der Wegeplan dort noch nicht angekommen ist ...


----------



## dopero (18. August 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Stadt Königswinter lässt die Wirtschaftswege überprüfen in der Hoffnung, Zuschüsse für die Sanierung zu bekommen. Nicht direkt die Wege, auf denen man sich gerne mit dem MTB tummelt, aber als Zufahrt zum Siebengebirge sind sie ganz brauchbar. Auch die Wirtschaftswege im Siebengebirge sind dabei. Die Bürgerbeteiligung ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Schon nach einem ersten Blick auf die GiS-Karte, die im Bürgerportal hinterlegt ist (nur nach Anmeldung zugänglich) ist offensichtlich, dass der Wegeplan dort noch nicht angekommen ist ...


Wirtschaftswege in einem Naturpark, in welchem es starke Einschränkungen für Besucher gibt, zu sanieren, klingt für den normalen Bürger ja völlig logisch. 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (18. August 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Wirtschaftswege in einem Naturpark, in welchem es starke Einschränkungen für Besucher gibt, zu sanieren, klingt für den normalen Bürger ja völlig logisch. 🤪


Eine der Sanierungsoptionen heißt "Rückbau" ... und wassergebundene Decken werden (auch außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes) nicht asphaltiert.


----------



## tkbanker (19. August 2021)

So, ich glaube, jetzt geht es der nächsten Attraktion in der Regionan den Kragen: Der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad in Lohmar liegt in einem zukünftigen Naturschutzgebiet. 









						Öffentliche Bekanntmachung - bereitgestellt am 6. August 2021
					

Erneute frühzeitige Bürgerbeteiligung im Verfahren zur Neuaufstellung des Landschaftsplanes Nr. 7 „Siegburg-Troisdorf-Sankt Augustin“ für das Plangebiet im Bereich der Stadt Lohmar




					www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de
				




Seit Jahren ist es mit Hinweis auf den Naturschutz nicht gelungen, diese Strecke zu einem "offiziellen Trail" zu machen.









						Gefahr auf Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad
					

Lohmar - In Bikerkreisen hat der \"Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad\", der westlich der Franzhäuschenstraße beginnt und in der Schmiedgasse im Zentrum endet, einen geradezu legendären Ruf. Und zwar weit über die Region hinaus. Da gilt diese Piste durch die Idylle de...




					www.ksta.de


----------



## bibi1952 (19. August 2021)

In dem Entwurf steht für den Landschaftsbereich, wo der HCM verläuft, folgender Text:




Damit wird der HCM früher oder später zugemacht.


----------



## tkbanker (19. August 2021)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> In dem Entwurf steht für den Landschaftsbereich, wo der HCM verläuft, folgender Text:
> Anhang anzeigen 1325152
> Damit wird der HCM früher oder später zugemacht.


Die einzige Möglichkeit wird sein, den HCM zu einem "gekennzeichneten Weg" zu machen. Ich bin heute Abend in der Jabachhalle und höre mir das an. Nur alleine wird das nichts. Ich habe die Info auch auf FB geteilt.


----------



## Schn33fraese (19. August 2021)

Irgendwann läuft das auf zivilen Ungehorsam hinaus...


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit wird sein, den HCM zu einem "gekennzeichneten Weg" zu machen. Ich bin heute Abend in der Jabachhalle und höre mir das an. Nur alleine wird das nichts. Ich habe die Info auch auf FB geteilt.


Der tag ist schlau gewählt... Viele haben heute Einschulung von Kids und sind anderweitig verplant...


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der tag ist schlau gewählt... Viele haben heute Einschulung von Kids und sind anderweitig verplant...


Das sagt aber nichts über die Fähigkeit aus Körperspannung aufzubauen... Erinnere mich da an einen Personal Trainer der es nicht geschafft an an einem leichten dachboulder vom Boden abzuheben, weil ihm trotz Kraft die Fähigkeit fehlte den Körper zu verspannen...


----------



## tkbanker (19. August 2021)

So, wieder zurück aus der Jabachhalle. Ein sehr informativer Vortag über die geplanten Naturschutzgebiete rund um unsere Stadt. Die Bedeutung des Lohmarer Waldes als Naherholungsgebiet ist den Planern bewusst. Die konkrete Lage des Ho-Chi-Minh Pfads kannten sie indies nicht. Ich habe den Amtsleiter eingeladen, sich bei einer Begehung persönlich ein Bild zu machen.

Das man zum Thema Mountainbiken im Wald durchaus geteilter Meinung sein kann, ist mir wohl bewusst. Wenn der Pfad als solcher keine Berücksichtigung findet, trifft ein Betretungsverbot  Wanderer und Biker gleichermaßen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. September 2021)

Der GA hat mal wieder einen MTB-Hasser-Beitrag veröffentlicht:

https://ga.de/62713349



> Besonders die Mountainbiker, die abseits der offiziellen Wege nach Action suchen, gefährden damit Rehe und andere Tierarten“, sagte Anke Breuer von der Stadt Bonn.



Ach was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (14. September 2021)

Koblenz, Siegtal bis Siegen, Bad Ems, Wiedtal, Solingen, Overath, Westerwald, Olpe - eh alles besser. Da gibt's auch weniger Stress mit selbsverliebten Stadtindianern, die ihr Umfeld vor Allem schützen wollen, ausser ihnen selbst...

Aber diesmal ohne Paywall


----------



## tkbanker (14. September 2021)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Der GA hat mal wieder einen MTB-Hasser-Beitrag veröffentlicht:
> 
> https://ga.de/62713349
> 
> ...


Deine Reaktion zeugt nicht gerade von großer Einsicht bei dem Thema.


----------



## dopero (14. September 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Deine Reaktion zeugt nicht gerade von großer Einsicht bei dem Thema.


Das wieder mal insbesondere suggeriert wird, (nur) „die Mountainbiker“ sind Schuld, kann ich solch eine Reaktion auch irgendwie verstehen.

Im übrigen wieder mal ganz toll, wie man die Rehe als plakatives Beispiel verwendet, eine der Tierarten die weit weg davon sind gefährdet zu sein und  bei denen Jäger eher sogar Probleme haben die notwendigen Abschusszahlen zu erreichen.


----------



## shmee (14. September 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das wieder mal insbesondere suggeriert wird, (nur) „die Mountainbiker“ sind Schuld, kann ich solch eine Reaktion auch irgendwie verstehen.
> 
> Im übrigen wieder mal ganz toll, wie man die Rehe als plakatives Beispiel verwendet, eine der Tierarten die weit weg davon sind gefährdet zu sein und  bei denen Jäger eher sogar Probleme haben die notwendigen Abschusszahlen zu erreichen.


Was einer der Hauptgründe dafür ist, dass man die Leute zu Fuß oder mit dem MTB aus dem Ennert und besondere dort, wo der besagte Stand im Ennert war, raushaben will: in Spuckweite des Stands und einiger der anderen "illegalen" Pfade sind Hochsitze, die natürlich deutlich weniger ertragreich bejagt werden können, wenn da Kreti und Pleti durchs Unterholz krauchen oder radeln. Aber so ehrlich ist man halt nicht....


----------



## MDubiedMTB (14. September 2021)

Bin in einem Teilbereich oft mit Hund oder Rad unterwegs und muss sagen, dass dort im letzten Jahr vom örtlich zuständigen Förster die Trails und Wege strategisch am Anfang und Ende durch gefällte Bäume versperrt wurden. Dies machte es für die biker anfänglich schwierig dort zu fahren. Wanderer hat es weniger gestört, die Hindernisse wurden umgangen, es entstanden wieder neue Wege und die Benutzung durch alle ging weiter. Daneben entstanden noch neue Wege die zunächst, weil durch enges Gehölz, nur durch Wanderer genutzt wurden.
Gerade habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass die starke Nutzung etwas nachlässt (shopping etc. ist wieder möglich) und die Trails wieder zuwachsen.

Ohne ein vernünftiges ganzheitliches Konzept wird es immer so weitergehen. Eine Lösung wird mit nem Infostand, ner Ansprache oder nem Bußgeld nicht erreicht werden. Weder Wanderer, Biker oder andere Nutzergruppen sind mit der alleinigen Nutzung von  Wirtschaftswegen auf Dauer happy.

Bad Ems, Siegen etc. sind insbesondere durch Vereine betriebene Strecken/Trails. Gibt es Neuigkeiten betreffend der 2 Projekte in BN?


----------



## Schn33fraese (14. September 2021)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass die starke Nutzung etwas nachlässt (shopping etc. ist wieder möglich) und die Trails wieder zuwachsen.


Das ist auch allenorts meine Beobachtung. Viele Trails wuchern zu - liegt aber sicher auch am vegetationsfördernden Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. September 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Deine Reaktion zeugt nicht gerade von großer Einsicht bei dem Thema.


Ich habe schon ein großes Verständnis für Umwelt- und Naturschutz.
Was mir auf den Keks geht ist dieses einseitige Fingerpointing auf die MTBler. Hier in Bonn sind die MTBler immer an allem Schuld.


----------



## BockAufBiken (14. September 2021)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Gibt es Neuigkeiten betreffend der 2 Projekte in BN?


Ihr könnt euch über den aktuellen Stand zu unserem Vorhaben am Venusberg auf unserer FB oder Insta-Seite informieren.





						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com
				





			https://www.instagram.com/bonnmtb/


----------



## BockAufBiken (14. September 2021)

Wer hat denn hier gerade unsere Seite auf FB abonniert?


----------



## RoDeBo (14. September 2021)

Der Artikel ist ja noch relativ gemäßigt...immerhin kommen auch mal neben dem Weg joggende zur Sprache. 

Leider nicht zur Sprache kommt:
Unterhalb der abbrüche wurde zuletzt massiv gebaut...ich glaube irgendwelche Überlaufbecken.
Die vorhandenen Pfade wurden mit massivem Maschineneinsatz zu gemacht. 
Am Rande des so viel Ruhe brauchenden ennert soll die Autobahn deutlich verbreitert werden für den Maarstraßenanschluss. 
An anderen als der genannten Ecke werden auch die vorhandenen offiziellen Wege immer breiter, aus meiner Beobachtung auch weil der eigentliche Weg bei jedem Wetter befahren wird und entsprechend zur Schlammbahn mutiert. 

Im Vergleich dürften die Mountainbiker das kleinere Problem sein...


----------



## RoDeBo (14. September 2021)

shmee schrieb:


> Was einer der Hauptgründe dafür ist, dass man die Leute zu Fuß oder mit dem MTB aus dem Ennert und besondere dort, wo der besagte Stand im Ennert war, raushaben will: in Spuckweite des Stands und einiger der anderen "illegalen" Pfade sind Hochsitze, die natürlich deutlich weniger ertragreich bejagt werden können, wenn da Kreti und Pleti durchs Unterholz krauchen oder radeln. Aber so ehrlich ist man halt nicht....


...ja man fühlt sich fast wie an der Zonengrenze mit all den wachtürmen


----------



## sibu (30. September 2021)

Mal zurück ins Siebengebirge: Im südlichen Teil werden derzeit an den Wirtschaftswegen die Schäden ausgebessert, die durch den Starkregen am 14.07. enstanden sind. Es sind also wieder Schwerlaster und Baufahrzeuge im Wald unterwegs.


----------



## RoDeBo (30. September 2021)

So geht halt echter Naturschutz! 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## LeJacques (1. Oktober 2021)

Währenddessen wurden im nördlichen Teil Bereich Dollendorfer Hard und Vinxel Parkplatz wieder diverse Container mit Holz beladen und abtransportiert. Also dort war auch reger Schwerlastverkehr auf den Wegen. Ja ja, aber wahrscheinlich auch im Interesse des Naturschutzes und so…!


----------



## davez (1. Oktober 2021)

Bikeosius schrieb:


> Währenddessen wurden im nördlichen Teil Bereich Dollendorfer Hard und Vinxel Parkplatz wieder diverse Container mit Holz beladen und abtransportiert. Also dort war auch reger Schwerlastverkehr auf den Wegen. Ja ja, aber wahrscheinlich auch im Interesse des Naturschutzes und so…!


Immerhin ist es konseqent gewesen, wieder auf Regen und aufgeweichte Böden zu warten. Dann kann man den Boden mit den schweren Fahrzeugen maximal verdichten und die Wege zerstören. Achnee, Wege zerstören nur die Mountain Biker, das ist ja hier Naturschutz und naturnahe und schonende Holzbewirtschaftung


----------



## Black-Under (1. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Immerhin ist es konseqent gewesen, wieder auf Regen und aufgeweichte Böden zu warten. Dann kann man den Boden mit den schweren Fahrzeugen maximal verdichten und die Wege zerstören. Achnee, Wege zerstören nur die Mountain Biker, das ist ja hier Naturschutz und naturnahe und schonende Holzbewirtschaftung


Vielleicht sollte die biologische Station sich mal an solchen Wegen postieren und die Waldarbeiter aufklären.

Denn Trampelpfade verdichten keinen Boden und die Zerstörung des Waldes ist minimal. 
Gerade im Hinblick auf den Ennert wo mit schweren Gerät gerodet wird und wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (1. Oktober 2021)

Wie sagte Wohlleben letztens in einer Gesprächsrunde auf die Frage was die Förster in Naturschutzgebieten mit den toten Bäumen machen sollen. "NICHTS" "Einfach stehen lassen und nichts tun"
Er ist aber leider auch kein Freund von MTBlern, ich hatte mit ihm persönlich mal das Thema angesprochen, er reagierte damals ein wenig gereizt.


----------



## tkbanker (1. Oktober 2021)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe das Rumgeheule nicht. Ihr fahrt auf nicht offiziellen Trails/Wegen/Pfaden und wundert euch, wenn die Menschen, die im Wald arbeiten, diese bei ihrer täglichen Arbeit "zerstören"?  

Rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre hat sich in den letzten Jahren einiges getan. Nach der Rodung wurden neue Schonungen mit jungen Setzlingen angelegt. Schon schlängeln sich die ersten Trails durch diese Schonungen und zerstören dabei die Setzlinge. Da muss sich keiner wundern, wenn am Ende eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung ins Haus flattert. 

Es gibt Menschen, die mit und im Wald ihr Geld verdienen.


----------



## Black-Under (1. Oktober 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich verstehe das Rumgeheule nicht. Ihr fahrt auf nicht offiziellen Trails/Wegen/Pfaden und wundert euch, wenn die Menschen, die im Wald arbeiten, diese bei ihrer täglichen Arbeit "zerstören"?
> 
> Rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre hat sich in den letzten Jahren einiges getan. Nach der Rodung wurden neue Schonungen mit jungen Setzlingen angelegt. Schon schlängeln sich die ersten Trails durch diese Schonungen und zerstören dabei die Setzlinge. Da muss sich keiner wundern, wenn am Ende eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung ins Haus flattert.
> 
> Es gibt Menschen, die mit und im Wald ihr Geld verdienen.


Ach sind das die Setzlinge die schon nach dem ersten Sommer vertrocknen.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, so etwas ist nicht ok. Aber diese Trails habe ich noch nicht gesehen und ich bin oft an der Wahnbachtalsperre. Kann es sein dass du hier auf den Zeitungsbericht reingefallen bist?

Aber hier geht es um Jahrzehnte alte MTB Strecken. Der HoChi wird schon seit den 90ern von MTBs befahren. Ebenso die Trails im 7G. 
Außerdem geht es um die nachhaltige Zerstörung die diese Menschen die damit Ihr Geld verdienen anrichten.
Ein Waldboden wird nachhaltig von einem Harvester verdichtet. Die Pilzgeflechte und alles was mit ihnen zusammenhängt werden zerstört. Dies kann ein MTB niemals verursachen. Da nützen auch ein paar nicht angepasste Wurzelkastrierte Setzlingen nicht.


----------



## davez (1. Oktober 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich verstehe das Rumgeheule nicht. Ihr fahrt auf nicht offiziellen Trails/Wegen/Pfaden und wundert euch, wenn die Menschen, die im Wald arbeiten, diese bei ihrer täglichen Arbeit "zerstören"?
> 
> Rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre hat sich in den letzten Jahren einiges getan. Nach der Rodung wurden neue Schonungen mit jungen Setzlingen angelegt. Schon schlängeln sich die ersten Trails durch diese Schonungen und zerstören dabei die Setzlinge. Da muss sich keiner wundern, wenn am Ende eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung ins Haus flattert.
> 
> Es gibt Menschen, die mit und im Wald ihr Geld verdienen.


Leider komplett am Thema vorbei  

1. Nutze ich keine illigalen Trails
2. Sprechen wir beim 7GB von einem Naturschutzgebiet. Intensive Holzbewirtschaftung widerspricht allen Grundgedanken eines Naturschutzgebietes. Aber genau das wird im 7GB praktiziert. Hinzu kommt, dass man Harvester für großflächige Rodungen selbst von Stangenholz (kann man bequem mit der Motorsäge machen) einsetzt. Die Bodenverdichtung der Harvester sind eine Katastrophe und wirken ähnlich als wenn man betoniert (Oberflächenwasser kann nicht mehr versickern)
3. Aufforstung mittels Setzlingen findet so gut wie nicht statt im 7GB
4. Die größten Feinde der Aufforstung sind das Rehwild, die die oberen Triebe abfressen. Einmal weg, wird aus dem Setzling maximal noch ein Busch, aber kein Baum mehr.


----------



## Black-Under (1. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> 4. Die größten Feinde der Aufforstung sind das Rehwild, die die oberen Triebe abfressen. Einmal weg, wird aus dem Setzling maximal noch ein Busch, aber kein Baum mehr.


Das stimmt so nicht, es werden sehr wohl noch Bäume. Eine Buche oder Eiche kann mit sowas umgehen. Es kann nur sein, dass sie Zwiesel bilden und dann nicht mehr voll standfest sind und vor allem sind diese Bäume für die Holzgewinnung unbrauchbar. Für den Wald sind auch solche Bäume sehr wertvoll.


----------



## sibu (1. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> 3. Aufforstung mittels Setzlingen findet so gut wie nicht statt im 7GB


Die publikumswirksamen Aktionen "Wir retten das Siebengebirge" sind mit Setzlingen durchgeführt worden. Einige private Waldbesitzer haben mit Waldarbeitern aus Rumänien größere Flächen bestückt. Aber inzwischen sind natürlich auch die Baumschulen leergefegt.


davez schrieb:


> 4. Die größten Feinde der Aufforstung sind das Rehwild, die die oberen Triebe abfressen.


Nach dem Kleinen kommt der Große, Braune Borkenkäfer ...


----------



## tkbanker (1. Oktober 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ach sind das die Setzlinge die schon nach dem ersten Sommer vertrocknen.
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, so etwas ist nicht ok. Aber diese Trails habe ich noch nicht gesehen und ich bin oft an der Wahnbachtalsperre. Kann es sein dass du hier auf den Zeitungsbericht reingefallen bist?
> 
> Aber hier geht es um Jahrzehnte alte MTB Strecken. Der HoChi wird schon seit den 90ern von MTBs befahren. Ebenso die Trails im 7G.
> ...


Ich wohne direkt neben HCM und Wahnbachtalsperre. Die Brüder meiner Frau sind den HCM vor 50 Jahren mit dem Fahrrad und vor 40 Jahren mit dem Moped runter gefahren, lange bevor der zum HCM wurde. Trotzdem wird er, wenn es ganz blöd ausgeht, dem Naturschutz zum Opfer fallen. Dummerweise sollen die zwei Rinnsale, die von dort aus in den Auelsbach fließen und die der HCM kreuzt, zusammen mit dem Auelsbach unter Naturschutz gestellt werden.  Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis am unteren Drittel wieder aufgeforstet wird. Dann wird es auch dort zu der von mir beschriebenen Praxis kommen. 

Ich hatte mit auf diesen Aktikel des GA bezogen: https://ga.de/region/sieg-und-rhein...ainbiker-zerstoeren-junge-baeume_aid-58128695 Frei erfunden haben werden die den ja nicht. Die Stelle habe ich bisher auch noch nicht gefunden. Vermutlich liegt die auf der Seit von Gut Umschoss, wo auch einige Durchfahrt-Verbotsschilder des WTV stehen. 

Die Eigentumsverhältnisse können auch in einem Naturschutzgebiet ganz unterschiedlich verteilt sein. Wenn der jeweilige Besitzer "Bäume ernten" will, dann schaut auch der Naturschutz meist dumm aus der Wäsche. Kann er aber machen, weil ihm gehört das Land und der Wald darauf.


----------



## Black-Under (1. Oktober 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> I
> 
> Ich hatte mit auf diesen Aktikel des GA bezogen: https://ga.de/region/sieg-und-rhein...ainbiker-zerstoeren-junge-baeume_aid-58128695 Frei erfunden haben werden die den ja nicht. Die Stelle habe ich bisher auch noch nicht gefunden. Vermutlich liegt die auf der Seit von Gut Umschoss, wo auch einige Durchfahrt-Verbotsschilder des WTV stehen.


Jeder der sich ein bisschen mit Aufforstung auskennt, sieht dass alleine das Foto ein Fake ist.


----------



## Black-Under (1. Oktober 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Die Eigentumsverhältnisse können auch in einem Naturschutzgebiet ganz unterschiedlich verteilt sein. Wenn der jeweilige Besitzer "Bäume ernten" will, dann schaut auch der Naturschutz meist dumm aus der Wäsche. Kann er aber machen, weil ihm gehört das Land und der Wald darauf.


Tja ganz so einfach ist das nicht.
Wenn Du Eigentum im Naturschutzgebiet hast, darfst du eben nicht alles machen. Deswegen pflegen die Waldbesitzer ja auch einen so guten Kontakt zu den Förstern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (1. Oktober 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich verstehe das Rumgeheule nicht. Ihr fahrt auf nicht offiziellen Trails/Wegen/Pfaden und ..


"Ihr" ist hier nicht ganz klar. Ich lese daraus "alle außer ich". D.h. alle außer tkbanker fahren auf nicht offiziellen Trails. Habe ich das korrekt verstanden?



tkbanker schrieb:


> Rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre hat sich in den letzten Jahren einiges getan. Nach der Rodung wurden neue Schonungen mit jungen Setzlingen angelegt. Schon schlängeln sich die ersten Trails durch diese Schonungen und zerstören dabei die Setzlinge. Da muss sich keiner wundern, wenn am Ende eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung ins Haus flattert.


Hierzu gab's letztens einen Termin incl. einem Vertreter von der DIMB. Bei dem Termin war der einladende nicht in der Lage die zerstörte Schonung zu finden.

Sorry, aber ich glaube, dass beide von Deinen Aussagen blödsinn sind.


----------



## Black-Under (1. Oktober 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hierzu gab's letztens einen Termin incl. einem Vertreter von der DIMB. Bei dem Termin war der einladende nicht in der Lage die zerstörte Schonung zu finden.


Wie auch die Schonung bestand ja auch nur aus drei Holzstecken im Abstand von 30cm....


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Oktober 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Hierzu gab's letztens einen Termin incl. einem Vertreter von der DIMB. Bei dem Termin war der einladende nicht in der Lage die zerstörte Schonung zu finden.


Das wundert mich jetzt nicht. Da der trail wohl nicht an der Wahnbachtalsperre liegt! Ich habe sie vor meinem Unfall noch umrundet, dort gab es keine Schonung!


----------



## tkbanker (2. Oktober 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> "Ihr" ist hier nicht ganz klar. Ich lese daraus "alle außer ich". D.h. alle außer tkbanker fahren auf nicht offiziellen Trails. Habe ich das korrekt verstanden?
> 
> 
> Hierzu gab's letztens einen Termin incl. einem Vertreter von der DIMB. Bei dem Termin war der einladende nicht in der Lage die zerstörte Schonung zu finden.
> ...


Falsche logische Schlussfolgerung: Ich heule halt nicht rum...


----------



## Black-Under (2. Oktober 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Falsche logische Schlussfolgerung: Ich heule halt nicht rum...


Dafür gehst du Stimmungsmache des GA auf den Leim.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (11. Oktober 2021)

Löwenburg war heute gesperrt, der Grund war ein Flugzeugabsturz in der Nähe der Burg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (12. Oktober 2021)

Das Flugzeug ist gefunden, die zwei Insassen konnten nur noch tot geborgen werden. Die zunächst an der Löwenburg vermutete Absturzstelle ist am Lohrberg und die Umgebung bleibt für die Untersuchung und Bergung der Trümmerteile zunächst gesperrt.


----------



## talybont (12. Oktober 2021)

Nebel, Berge und Flugverkehr passen leider nicht zusammen!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (12. Oktober 2021)

Der Verantwortliche Lotse in Hangelar meinte das der Pilot und das Flugzeug ohne Sicht fliegen durften, die technischen Voraussetzungen waren wohl gegeben....warten wir mal die Untersuchungen ab, würde mich schon interessieren was da schief lief....


----------



## davez (12. Oktober 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Nebel, Berge und Flugverkehr passen leider nicht zusammen!


Das war eine 2 motorige Maschine, die für Instrumentenflug bei schlechter Sicht ausgerüstet war


----------



## RoDeBo (17. Oktober 2021)

Am Rande des 7gb am Ennert wurde wohl mal wieder Holz gemacht...jetzt sind einige der breiten Wege gefühlt gut 1 m breiter geworden...🤨


----------



## davez (26. Oktober 2021)

Schöner Artikel zur Frage, ob die Wanderer ein Gewohnheitsrecht haben gegenüber Mountainbikern









						bergundsteigen #116 | Herbst 2021
					

Seilschaft. Ein Begriff, der auch abseits des Bergsteigens Assoziationen weckt. Ein Begriff, der politisch negativ konnotiert ist. Ein Begriff, der Sicherheit suggeriert und zum Inbegriff des Bergsteigens geworden ist. Ein Begriff, der ideologisch aufgeladen wurde. Seilschaft – Vertrauen...




					issuu.com


----------



## Black-Under (27. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel zur Frage, ob die Wanderer ein Gewohnheitsrecht haben gegenüber Mountainbikern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem ist hinzuzufügen, dass viele Bergsteiger früher (z.B. Toni Kurz, Hermann Buhl) mit dem Fahrrad zu den zu besteigenden Bergen in den Alpen fuhren.


----------



## Trey (12. November 2021)

Moin zusammen, seitdem ich jetzt fahre hab ich so mitbekommen, dass das 7G ein No-Go für MTB'ler ist. Ich hab mal in Trailforks nachgeguckt und da sind ja schon ein paar Trails. Sind diese alle illegal bzw. lohnt sich ein Besuch derzeit überhaupt? Würde mal gerne hier ein paar Meinungen hören


----------



## davez (12. November 2021)

Trey schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, seitdem ich jetzt fahre hab ich so mitbekommen, dass das 7G ein No-Go für MTB'ler ist. Ich hab mal in Trailforks nachgeguckt und da sind ja schon ein paar Trails. Sind diese alle illegal bzw. lohnt sich ein Besuch derzeit überhaupt? Würde mal gerne hier ein paar Meinungen hören


In kurz, alles was für MTB interessant ist, ist gesperrt für Bikes. An sonnigen Wochenenden ist das 7GB zudem völlig überlaufen von Ausflüglern. Eigentlich ist es nur noch mit dem Gravelbike unter der Woche schön.
Es gibt einen lächerlichen Wegeplan, der von der Wander Lobby und Bike Gegnern erstellt worden ist. Darauf kannst Du sehen, welche Wege erlaubt oder verboten sind. Der hängt auch an verschieben Zugängen zum 7 GB. Weitere Orientierung geben die Farbkodierungen an den Bäumen


----------



## Trey (13. November 2021)

Okay mich interessiert natürlich alles was irgendwie bergab geht und Spaß macht. Also wahrscheinlich alles was verboten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. November 2021)

Trey schrieb:


> Okay mich interessiert natürlich alles was irgendwie bergab geht und Spaß macht. Also wahrscheinlich alles was verboten ist


Kurz alles Verboten... teil-weise am Ausgang zugeworfen.. (ist das noch so?)


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. November 2021)

Einzige Chance für annähernd ungestörtes biken in der Woche als auch am WE ist sehr früh also im Sommer so um 6,im Herbst/Winter ab 8,oder eben Abends ab 19 bzw 16 Uhr und bei schlechten Wetter....
Ist schon nicht so einfach das ganze....


----------



## Black-Under (13. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kurz alles Verboten... teil-weise am Ausgang zugeworfen.. (ist das noch so?)


Woher sollen wir das wissen. Wir sind doch alle brav und fahren die Trails nicht mehr.


----------



## mig23 (13. November 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Einzige Chance für annähernd ungestörtes biken in der Woche als auch am WE ist sehr früh also im Sommer so um 6,im Herbst/Winter ab 8,oder eben Abends ab 19 bzw 16 Uhr und bei schlechten Wetter....
> Ist schon nicht so einfach das ganze....


oder halt mit Licht!


----------



## sibu (13. November 2021)

Die mit gelb in der Karte markieren Wege sind fürs Rad erlaubt, die roten sind Fußweg und Reitwege sind blau. An den Abzweigen und Eingängen zum Naturschutzgebiet sind die Wege mit kleinen gelben, bzw. roten Dreiecken markiert. Reitwege haben ein verkleinertes Reitweg-Zeichen wie in der StVO. 

Im Siebengebirge sind die komplett eingezogenen Wege größenteils mit Zäunen versperrt, die aber für die Borkenkäfer-Rodungen zumindest zeitweise wieder geöffnet waren. Im Ennert (nicht mehr Siebengebirge) sind die schönsten Abfahrten mit Baumstämmen und Reisig versperrt. Am Rauchlochweg in Oberkassel ist der Zugang zum ehemaligen Freiluft-Theater am Märchensee ein Beispiel.


----------



## phoenixinflames (13. November 2021)

Abgesehen von den Sheriffs, die Bußgelder verteilen werden immer mehr interessante Trails und auch uralte Waldwege bewusst mit querliegenden Bäumen blockiert. 
Neuerdings sind z.B. die Ofenkaulen auch für Fußgänger No go und überall im Wald findet man einlaminierte Zettel, die auf Betretungsverbote wegen NATURSCHUTZ hinweisen. Z.t. gleich neben der Schneise, die der Holztransporter gepflügt hat.
Siebengebirge macht nicht nur auf dem MTB keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Black-Under (13. November 2021)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Sheriffs, die Bußgelder verteilen werden immer mehr interessante Trails und auch uralte Waldwege bewusst mit querliegenden Bäumen blockiert.
> Neuerdings sind z.B. die Ofenkaulen auch für Fußgänger No go und überall im Wald findet man einlaminierte Zettel, die auf Betretungsverbote wegen NATURSCHUTZ hinweisen. Z.t. gleich neben der Schneise, die der Holztransporter gepflügt hat.
> Siebengebirge macht nicht nur auf dem MTB keinen Spaß mehr.


Wie sagte Peter Wohlleben mal zu mir. Der Unterschied zwischen Naturschutzgebiet und normalen Wald ist:  in einem Naturschutzgebiet kann der Förster machen was er will.

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck die sperren die ganzen Wege, damit keiner mitkriegt, dass sie eigentlich ständig gegen dass Landesforstgesetz und die Naturschutzgesetze verstoßen.


----------



## Trey (13. November 2021)

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst. Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen mit den "Sheriffs". Läuft da das Ordnungsamt rum? Springen die vor dich wenn du da rumfährst? Ich will ja echt niemandem auf den Sack gehen. Falls mir da jemand mal Tipps geben kann freu ich mich auch über ne PN.


----------



## davez (13. November 2021)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Sheriffs, die Bußgelder verteilen werden immer mehr interessante Trails und auch uralte Waldwege bewusst mit querliegenden Bäumen blockiert.
> Neuerdings sind z.B. die Ofenkaulen auch für Fußgänger No go und überall im Wald findet man einlaminierte Zettel, die auf Betretungsverbote wegen NATURSCHUTZ hinweisen. Z.t. gleich neben der Schneise, die der Holztransporter gepflügt hat.
> Siebengebirge macht nicht nur auf dem MTB keinen Spaß mehr.


Wer die massiven Schäden der Harvester aus den vergangenen Wochen sehen will, sollte mal unterhalb des Petersbergs und oberhalb des Milchhäußchens schauen. Da zeigt sich die ganze Verlogenheit der Diskussion rund um Mountainbiker und angebliche Schäden durch die Mountainbiker. Die Schäden auf den Wegen und die Bodenverdichtung auf den gerodeten Flächen durch die Harvester sind schlimmer als alles was Mountainbiker jemals anrichten könnten. Hätte man statt Nadelwald Laubbäume angepflanzt, hätte man die Probleme gar nicht. Wer kommt eigentlich auf die Idee in einem Naturschutzgebiet großflächig Nadelbäume anzupflanzen?

Es ist eine reine Lobbydiskussion. Wanderer sollen Vorrecht vor Fahrradfahrern haben, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dafür werden von den Vertretern des VVS und des Forsts angebliche Schäden durch Mountainbiker angeführt. Die Redakteure des Generalanzeigers lassen sich gerne vor den Karren spannen und schreiben fleißig über die schlimmen Mountainbiker. Selbst vor fake news scheuen die Verantwortlichen des Forsts und VVS nicht zurück.
Wenn man es mit dem Naturschutz im Siebengebirge Ernst meinen würde, würde man die Besucheranstürme reduzieren. Stattdessen wird fleißig Marketing gemacht und die Attraktivität des Siebengebirges beworben. Trotz Rekordzahlen an Besuchern hat sich der Naturpark7Gebirge mit dem Beethoven Wanderweg um den Titel Wanderweg des Jahres 2021 beworben Es wäre mal interessant von Linus zu erfahren, wie das mit dem Ziel des Naturschutzes zu vereinbaren ist.
Es wäre ein einfaches über die Reduktion von Parkplätzen, den Besucheransturm auf das Siebengebirge und damit die Belastung für das Naturschutzgebiet zu reduzieren. Daran haben die Verantwortlichen des Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge und die Stadt Königswinter offensichtlich kein Interesse. Die Gewerbesteuereinnahmen und die Pachteinnahmen sind wichtiger, der Rubel muss rollen. Nur die Mountainbiker stören und werden deshalb mit dem Scheinargument des Naturschutzes öffentlichkeitswirksam gebrandmarkt.
Es wäre einfach kreative Lösungen für ein nebeneinander zu finden. Z.B. könnte man Wege unter der Woche freigeben oder abwechselnd an den Wochenden usw. Daran besteht aber gar kein Interesse, statt dessen wird eine Hexenjagd betrieben gegen Mountainbiker und sogar extra Kontrolleure eingestellt. Während freilaufende Hunde akzeptiert und deren Halter trotz Leinenzwangs nicht bestraft werden, verteilt man fleißig Strafzettel an Mountainbiker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. November 2021)

Trey schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst. Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen mit den "Sheriffs". Läuft da das Ordnungsamt rum? Springen die vor dich wenn du da rumfährst? Ich will ja echt niemandem auf den Sack gehen. Falls mir da jemand mal Tipps geben kann freu ich mich auch über ne PN.


Ehm ja die stehen so um trail das du in der Regel nicht zurück kannst... Aber auch nicht vorbei kommst.... Und ja ist das OA...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. November 2021)

Diese Menschen haben exekutivgewalt,dh.sie können Personalien erfassen bzw die Polizei bei Bedarf hinzuziehen ?
Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden  ?


----------



## Black-Under (13. November 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Diese Menschen haben exekutivgewalt,dh.sie können Personalien erfassen bzw die Polizei bei Bedarf hinzuziehen ?
> Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden  ?


Sie dürfen dich aber nicht festhalten und auch den Weg nicht versperren. Das wäre Nötigung.

Dazu gibt es einige Urteile. 
Selbst die Polizei muss bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit die Verhältnissmäßigkeit waren. Wenn du zu Fall kommen solltest wegen diesen Sheriffs kann das blöde für die enden.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. November 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Sie dürfen dich aber nicht festhalten und auch den Weg nicht versperren. Das wäre Nötigung.
> 
> Dazu gibt es einige Urteile.
> Selbst die Polizei muss bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit die Verhältnissmäßigkeit waren. Wenn du zu Fall kommen solltest wegen diesen Sheriffs kann das blöde für die enden.


Ob das verhältnismäßig ist bestimmst du auch mit deinem Verhalten, vergess das nicht ... Die sind zu zweit, wenn die sich angegriffen fühlen.... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Black-Under (13. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ob das verhältnismäßig ist bestimmst du auch mit deinem Verhalten, vergess das nicht ... Die sind zu zweit, wenn die sich angegriffen fühlen.... 🤷🏻‍♂️


Nein Verhältnismäßigkeit  gilt immer gegenüber dem Vergehen welchen dem die dich anhalten. Wie gesagt es gibt zahlreiche Urteile zu so etwas. 

Angegriffen wenn du weg fährst?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. November 2021)

Wegfahren/Umfahren, wie auch immer, wäre doch der Versuch sich einer Personalkontrolle zu entziehen....strafbar?...und wie würde der Versuch der Sheriffs bewertet werden, wenn sie diesen Fluchtversuch zu vereiteln versuchen?
Eine Ideallinie hatte mich schon mehrmals vor einer Kontrolle gerettet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. November 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nein Verhältnismäßigkeit  gilt immer gegenüber dem Vergehen welchen dem die dich anhalten. Wie gesagt es gibt zahlreiche Urteile zu so etwas.
> 
> Angegriffen wenn du weg fährst?


Wenn die so stehen das du nicht vorbeikommst und dich gewaltsam vorbeidrängen willst z.b.... dann steht auch was anderes im Raum als das befahren eines trails...


----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Wegfahren/Umfahren, wie auch immer, wäre doch der Versuch sich einer Personalkontrolle zu entziehen....strafbar?...und wie würde der Versuch der Sheriffs bewertet werden, wenn sie diesen Fluchtversuch zu vereiteln versuchen?
> Eine Ideallinie hatte mich schon mehrmals vor einer Kontrolle





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn die so stehen das du nicht vorbeikommst und dich gewaltsam vorbeidrängen willst z.b.... dann steht auch was anderes im Raum als das befahren eines trails...


Eben das ist Nötigung. Ich habe es schon erwähnt es gibt dazu einschlägige Urteile. Förstern wird in der Ausbildung geraten sich nicht in den Weg zu stellen.
Sie dürfen dich nicht festhalten und sich nicht in den Weg stellen. Also brauchst du dich auch nicht gewaltsam vorbei drängen. Einfach die Polizei verlangen und dann einen Moment nutzen und abhauen. Das ist keine Straftat.

Wir reden hier von  einer Personenkontrolle wegen einer Ordnungwidrigkeit.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. November 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Eben dass ist Nötigung. Ich habe es schon erwähnt es gibt dazu einschlägige Urteile. Förstern wird in der Ausbildung geraten sich nicht in den Weg zu stellen.
> Sie dürfen dich nicht festhalten und sich nicht in den Weg stellen. Also brauchst du dich auch nicht gewaltsam vorbei drängen. Einfach die Polizei verlangen und dann einen Moment nutzen und abhauen. Das ist keine Straftat.
> 
> Wir reden hier von  einer Personenkontrolle wegen einer Ordnungwidrigkeit.


Deswegen ist ja Teilweise die Polizei schon mit vor Ort... Und es sind keine Förster sondern Ordnungsamt Mitarbeiter....


----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist ja Teilweise die Polizei schon mit vor Ort... Und es sind keine Förster sondern Ordnungsamt Mitarbeiter....


Ein Förster hat die selben hoheitlichen Rechte im Wald wie die Polizei. Auch die Polizei muss die Verhältnismäßigkeit waren.

Nochmal wir reden hier nicht von einer Straftat sondern höchstens von einer zweifelhaften Ordnungwidrigkeit.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. November 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ein Förster hat die selben hoheitlichen Rechte im Wald wie die Polizei. Auch die Polizei muss die Verhältnismäßigkeit waren.
> 
> Nochmal wir reden hier nicht von einer Straftat sondern höchstens von einer zweifelhaften Ordnungwidrigkeit.


Verhalte euch wie ihr meint... Sich dem zu entziehen was man verbockt hat... 🤷🏻‍♂️... Das ist wieder Öl ins Feuer gießen.... Aber diese Einstellungen einiger hier zeigt mir wen ich als Mitfahrer meiden werde sollte es das lmb Mal wieder online gehen....


----------



## dopero (14. November 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ein Förster hat die selben hoheitlichen Rechte im Wald wie die Polizei. Auch die Polizei muss die Verhältnismäßigkeit waren.


Da muss ich widersprechen.
Nur Forstschutzbeauftragte haben diese Rechte. Und das müssen nicht mal Förster sein.
Zudem wäre mir neu, dass irgend eine andere Institution außer der Polizei in den fließenden Verkehr eingreifen dürfte.


----------



## Trey (14. November 2021)

Nach dem was ich hier lese werd ich wohl nicht ins 7G fahren zum biken. Schade ..


----------



## mig23 (14. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Verhalte euch wie ihr meint... Sich dem zu entziehen was man verbockt hat... 🤷🏻‍♂️... Das ist wieder Öl ins Feuer gießen.... Aber diese Einstellungen einiger hier zeigt mir wen ich als Mitfahrer meiden werde sollte es das lmb Mal wieder online gehen....


apropos LMB: Hat heut jemand Lust?

Keine Trails nur Gravelbike! Sollte angesichts des Wetters auch nicht so viel los sein. Alternativen über die Dörfer, Lauterbachtal und ähnliches nehm ich gern in die Routenplanung mit auf. Da spaziert dann noch weniger Konfliktpotential!


----------



## Schn33fraese (14. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder Öl ins Feuer gießen.


Im 7GB brennt es eh. Wenn an der Situation noch was zu retten wäre, ok. Aber man hört z.B. so gar nix mehr vom Flowtrail, auch auf Anfrage hin nicht. Im Slalom am Kontroletti vorbei würde für mich wohl unter ziviler Ungehorsam fallen.
Was soll denn passieren, wenn die ihre "Aktivitäten" z.B. aufs Siegtal und so ausweiten? Wohin soll man sich denn verdrängen lassen?


Trey schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich hier lese werd ich wohl nicht ins 7G fahren zum biken. Schade ..


Ich gehe da schon eine Weile auch nicht mehr hin. Es ist mir einfach zu blöd geworden und adäquater Ersatz ist auch nicht weiter weg. Noch.

Es sitzt übrigens ein Redakteur des GA im Beirat des VVS, ebenso ein Redakteur des Radio Bonn/Rhein-Sieg. So betrachtet ist die einseitige Berichterstattung wenig verwunderlich.


----------



## davez (14. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn die so stehen das du nicht vorbeikommst und dich gewaltsam vorbeidrängen willst z.b.... dann steht auch was anderes im Raum als das befahren eines trails...


Deswegen GoPro mitlaufen lassen oder Handykamera, dann gibt es auch später keine Diskussionen. Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel gilt auch für die Kollegen des Ordnungsamts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. November 2021)

Irgendwie alles schade das seien....hab ich doch im 7GB laufen (biken) gelernt....anno ziemlich lange her.


----------



## sibu (14. November 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> apropos LMB: Hat heut jemand Lust?
> 
> Keine Trails nur Gravelbike! Sollte angesichts des Wetters auch nicht so viel los sein. Alternativen über die Dörfer, Lauterbachtal und ähnliches nehm ich gern in die Routenplanung mit auf. Da spaziert dann noch weniger Konfliktpotential!


Das LMB ist ja noch nicht wieder aktiv und bleibt vermutlich auch noch eine Zeit lang so. Etwas mehr Vorlauf wäre da schon gut.


----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen.
> Nur Forstschutzbeauftragte haben diese Rechte. Und das müssen nicht mal Förster sein.
> Zudem wäre mir neu, dass irgend eine andere Institution außer der Polizei in den fließenden Verkehr eingreifen dürfte.


Du hast schon gelesen was ich geschrieben habe? (selben hoheitlichen Rechte im *Wald*.....)
Förster gelten als Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft, ebenso wie proffesionelle Jagdaufseher....


----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2021)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Im 7GB brennt es eh. Wenn an der Situation noch was zu retten wäre, ok. Aber man hört z.B. so gar nix mehr vom Flowtrail, auch auf Anfrage hin nicht. Im Slalom am Kontroletti vorbei würde für mich wohl unter ziviler Ungehorsam fallen.
> Was soll denn passieren, wenn die ihre "Aktivitäten" z.B. aufs Siegtal und so ausweiten? Wohin soll man sich denn verdrängen lassen?
> 
> Ich gehe da schon eine Weile auch nicht mehr hin. Es ist mir einfach zu blöd geworden und adäquater Ersatz ist auch nicht weiter weg. Noch.
> ...


Ist schon echt blöd, das 7G liegt direkt vor meiner Haustüre und ich darf im Grunde noch nichtmal den Ölberg rauf und über die kleinen Trails runter.......
Das hat mittlerweile zur Folge, dass ich vermehr nach Lohmar, Overath oder Solinger Raum ausweiche. Leider nicht so ohne weiteres von hier zu erreichen.
Super Idee für den Umweltschutz einem hier alles zu verbieten.

Mit dem zivilen Ungehorsam sehe ich das genauso. Zumal die beiden Ordnungsleute ziemlich unverschämt und arrogant auftreten. Die weisen sich weder ungefragt aus noch nennen die ihre Namen. Es gibt einige Wanderer die sich äußerst ungehalten über die äußern. Nicht nur wir MTBler haben im 7G unsere Probleme. Anwohner die seit 40 Jahren die Ofenkaulen spazieren, dürfen das auf einmal nicht mehr.

Die Polizei findet das übrigens auch nicht so dolle da ab und an mal Wanderer und MTBler zu kontrollieren.
Ich habe mal einen gefragt wie es das findet bei seinen vielen Überstunden für so einem Quatsch im 7G Dienst zu schieben. Sein Gesicht sprach Bände.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. November 2021)

Reduziert habe ich schon lange und weiche in die Eifel/Nutscheid aus, bei knapper Zeit oder unsicherer Wetterlage geht's nach wie vor ins 7GB, ganz vertreiben lasse ich mich nicht...


----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Reduziert habe ich schon lange und weiche in die Eifel/Nutscheid aus, bei knapper Zeit oder unsicherer Wetterlage geht's nach wie vor ins 7GB, ganz vertreiben lasse ich mich nicht...


Mache ich genauso, nehme das 7G nur noch als Kondtionstraining und fahre die breiten Wege.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. November 2021)

Wenn dann, dann auch ein wenig ballern....


----------



## dopero (14. November 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Du hast schon gelesen was ich geschrieben habe? (selben hoheitlichen Rechte im *Wald*.....)
> Förster gelten als Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft, ebenso wie proffesionelle Jagdaufseher....


Du aber auch nicht.
Förster ≠ Forstschutzbeauftragter.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen.
> Nur Forstschutzbeauftragte haben diese Rechte. Und das müssen nicht mal Förster sein.
> Zudem wäre mir neu, dass irgend eine andere Institution außer der Polizei in den fließenden Verkehr eingreifen dürfte.


Die stellen sich ist so hin das du zum halten kommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Du aber auch nicht.
> Förster ≠ Forstschutzbeauftragter.


Stimmt der Förster steht in der Hierarchie höher.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. November 2021)

@delphi1507    Deshalb sollten nur die halbwegs fahrtechnisch Fiten auf die Trails....


----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die stellen sich ist so hin das du zum halten kommst...


Hatte ich schon geschrieben dass das als Nötigung ausgelegt werden kann.


----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> @delphi1507    Deshalb sollten nur die halbwegs fahrtechnisch Fiten auf die Trails....


Beschleunigen und rufen :" Meine Bremse geht nicht"


----------



## dopero (14. November 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Stimmt der Förster steht in der Hierarchie höher.


Nochmal nein.
Als Förster bezeichnet man eine Person, welche ganz allgemein mit der Verwaltung und der Bewirtschaftung des Waldes zu tun hat. Auf die berufliche Laufbahn und dienstliche Stellung kommt es nicht an.

Die von Dir beschriebenen Rechte erhalten dann bestimmte Personenkreise (das können, müssen aber nicht Förster sein) kraft Gesetzes oder durch Bestellung.


----------



## Black-Under (14. November 2021)

............................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (15. November 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die Polizei findet das übrigens auch nicht so dolle da ab und an mal Wanderer und MTBler zu kontrollieren.
> Ich habe mal einen gefragt wie es das findet bei seinen vielen Überstunden für so einem Quatsch im 7G Dienst zu schieben. Sein Gesicht sprach Bände.


Fußball ist kein Quatsch? Es gibt 'ne Menge worum sich die Polizei nicht unentgeltlich kümmern sollte. Für z.B. Fußball sollen meine Steuerbeiträge jedenfalls nicht ausgegeben werden. Für z.B. Geschwindigkeitskontrollen schon. Ggf. auch im Wald, da wo's brennt.


----------



## Black-Under (15. November 2021)

Edged schrieb:


> Fußball ist kein Quatsch? Es gibt 'ne Menge worum sich die Polizei nicht unentgeltlich kümmern sollte. Für z.B. Fußball sollen meine Steuerbeiträge jedenfalls nicht ausgegeben werden. Für z.B. Geschwindigkeitskontrollen schon. Ggf. auch im Wald, da wo's brennt.


Mir ging es um die Belastung der Polzisten wer das bezahlt ist mir erstmal wurscht.

Aber wenn ich höre wieviel hundert Überstunden die vor sich her schieben....


----------



## Edged (15. November 2021)

Jaja, Fußballeinsätze weg und die haben wieder mehr Zeit für ihre eigentliche Arbeit.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2021)

Edged schrieb:


> Jaja, Fußballeinsätze weg und die haben wieder mehr Zeit für ihre eigentliche Arbeit.


Definitiv, dazu mehr Befugnisse, sich nicht blöde anmachen lassen zu müssen... Und schon würde auch wieder mehr Interesse an dem Beruf  haben... Dazu noch eine faire Entlohnung... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Black-Under (15. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Definitiv, dazu mehr Befugnisse, sich nicht blöde anmachen lassen zu müssen... Und schon würde auch wieder mehr Interesse an dem Beruf  haben... Dazu noch eine faire Entlohnung... 🤷🏻‍♂️


Ich kenne einige Polizisten, über die Entlohnung meckern die nicht.


----------



## Edged (15. November 2021)

Kann ich mir in NRW sehr gut vorstellen. Bislang war dort Abitur und ein Studium an einer Polizeihochschule Voraussetzung. Die fangen dann im gehobenen Beamtendienst an. Früher wurde man dafür ausgelacht; heute eher beneidet. - Also, für das Gehalt.
Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass NRW, um das Defizit an Polizistens in den Griff zu bekommen mittlerweile auch Realschüler nimmt und an der Polizeischule ausbildet. Einstieg dann im mittleren Beamtendienst. Ein solches Gehalt ist dann nicht mehr soo prall, zumal die auch ihren Kopf für jeden Schais hinhalten müssen ...


----------



## Black-Under (15. November 2021)

Edged schrieb:


> Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass NRW, um das Defizit an Polizistens in den Griff zu bekommen mittlerweile auch Realschüler nimmt und an der Polizeischule ausbildet. Einstieg dann im mittleren Beamtendienst. Ein solches Gehalt ist dann nicht mehr soo prall, zumal die auch ihren Kopf für jeden Schais hinhalten müssen ...


Ja das habe ich auch gehört.

Merkwürdig finde ich allerdings bei unseren Polizisten das schlechte Englisch. Ich meine bei Abitur..?


----------



## Edged (15. November 2021)

Einzelfall. Spricht dann aber gut Latein.


----------



## mw.dd (16. November 2021)

Edged schrieb:


> Kann ich mir in NRW sehr gut vorstellen. Bislang war dort Abitur und ein Studium an einer Polizeihochschule Voraussetzung. Die fangen dann im gehobenen Beamtendienst an. Früher wurde man dafür ausgelacht; heute eher beneidet. - Also, für das Gehalt.
> Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass NRW, um das Defizit an Polizistens in den Griff zu bekommen mittlerweile auch Realschüler nimmt und an der Polizeischule ausbildet. Einstieg dann im mittleren Beamtendienst. Ein solches Gehalt ist dann nicht mehr soo prall, zumal die auch ihren Kopf für jeden Schais hinhalten müssen ...


Gibt ja verschiedene Stufen im Polizeidienst. Ein Streifenpolizist z.B. braucht sicher weder Abitur noch Studium, auch in NRW nicht.
Das Gehalt finde ich jetzt im Vergleich zu dem, was man mit gleicher Ausbildung in der freien Wirtschaft verdienen kann zumindest im Westen auch nicht so prall.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. November 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gibt ja verschiedene Stufen im Polizeidienst. Ein Streifenpolizist z.B. braucht sicher weder Abitur noch Studium, auch in NRW nicht.
> Das Gehalt finde ich jetzt im Vergleich zu dem, was man mit gleicher Ausbildung in der freien Wirtschaft verdienen kann zumindest im Westen auch nicht so prall.


In der freien Wirtschaft hast du auch nicht das Risiko... Und den fehlenden Respekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (16. November 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gibt ja verschiedene Stufen im Polizeidienst. Ein Streifenpolizist z.B. braucht sicher weder Abitur noch Studium, auch in NRW nicht.
> Das Gehalt finde ich jetzt im Vergleich zu dem, was man mit gleicher Ausbildung in der freien Wirtschaft verdienen kann zumindest im Westen auch nicht so prall.


Den Streifendienst, so wie man ihn landläufig versteht gibt es zumindest in NRW nicht.
Ein Polizist in NRW hat einen Hochschulabschluß, der mit dem Bachelor gefixt ist. ( Man korrigiere wenn die Begrifflichkeit nicht korrekt ist.) Das sind mit diesem Abschluß Akademiker. Einstieg ist dann, wie oben bereits erwähnt der *gehobene Dienst* (A9-A13z). Davon lässt sich, je nach Anspruch, schon sorgenfrei leben.
Die Realschüler die in Zukunft in NRW in den Polizeidienst streben, beginnen dann im *mittleren Dienst* (A5-A9z). Das ist im Industrievergleich in etwa Facharbeiterniveau. Auch nicht wirklich schlecht.

Zum Vergleich: Ein Lehrer einer weiterführenden Schule beginnt seine erste Stelle im *höheren Dienst* mit A13 (sofern verbeamtet; ansonsten als Freiberufler deutlich weniger). Viel Luft nach oben wird ein Lehrer aber nicht in seinem Berufsleben haben; es sei denn er übernimmt Führungsaufgaben in der Schulleitung.

BTT: Wie ich bereits viel weiter vorne im Faden schrob, sollte man das SG den klassischen Naherholungssuchenden überlassen. Es ist einfach immer zu überlaufen und das Konfliktpotential liegt im Thema und im Selbstverständnis der Erholungssuchenden. Im Umfeld gibt es genügend Raum sich auszutoben. Notfalls mit'm XC-Bike ... ^^


----------



## Black-Under (16. November 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gibt ja verschiedene Stufen im Polizeidienst. Ein Streifenpolizist z.B. braucht sicher weder Abitur noch Studium, auch in NRW nicht.
> Das Gehalt finde ich jetzt im Vergleich zu dem, was man mit gleicher Ausbildung in der freien Wirtschaft verdienen kann zumindest im Westen auch nicht so prall.








						GENAU MEIN FALL
					

Genau mein Fall. Eine Bewerberkampagne der Polizei NRW. Hier gibt es alle Informationen zum Polizeiberuf




					pvb.polizeibewerbung.nrw.de


----------



## davez (16. November 2021)

Edged schrieb:


> BTT: Wie ich bereits viel weiter vorne im Faden schrob, sollte man das SG den klassischen Naherholungssuchenden überlassen. Es ist einfach immer zu überlaufen und das Konfliktpotential liegt im Thema und im Selbstverständnis der Erholungssuchenden. Im Umfeld gibt es genügend Raum sich auszutoben. Notfalls mit'm XC-Bike ... ^^


Das sehe ich komplett anders. Worauf begründest Du die Priorisierung einzelner Gruppen z.B. Wanderer gegenüber anderer z.B. Mountainbiker? Dafür gibt es inhaltlich keine Begründung. Für mich dient das Biken dem Stressabbau und ich habe - weil ich ich von zu Haus los fahre - kein anderes Gebiet in der Nähe, in welchem ich ebenfalls vergleichbar biken kann. Der Wald ist für alle als Naherholungsgebiet da und nicht nur für Wanderer.

Ein nebeneinander zwischen den verschiedenen Nutzergruppen des Waldes wäre im Siegengebirge problemlos möglich. Man könnte kreative Lösungen finden z.B. Wege zu bestimmten Zeiten für die ein oder andere Gruppe freigeben. Daran hat aber weder der VVS noch der Forst Interesse.

Wenn man Deiner Logik folgen würde, sollte man die Straßen den Auto überlassen. Denn die sind häufig auch überlastet und das Konfliktpotential mit den Radfahrern ist groß. Die Radfahrer sollten sich andere Wege suchen und sich dort austoben.

Und dass das Siebengebirge überlaufen ist, ist von der Stadt Königswinter und dem VVS selbst herbeigeführt und auch gewollt. Es wird kräftig Werbung und Marketing betrieben für das Siebengebirge trotz Rekord Besucherzahlen. Die Besucher spülen Geld in die Kassen (z.B. über Gewerbesteuer und Pachteinnahmen). Man könnte, wie schon oben geschrieben, die Anzahl der Parkplätze reduzieren. Das würde zu einer deutlichen Entlastung des Siebengebirges führen und auch den CO2 Footprint der Besucher reduzieren.


----------



## Schn33fraese (16. November 2021)

Edged schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits viel weiter vorne im Faden schrob, sollte man das SG den klassischen Naherholungssuchenden überlassen. Es ist einfach immer zu überlaufen und das Konfliktpotential liegt im Thema und im Selbstverständnis der Erholungssuchenden


Das mit dem immer zu überlaufen könnte man einfach regeln, wenn der Wille dazu da wäre. Im 7gb wird schlicht Ausgrenzung betrieben. Warum sollte der klassische Naherholungssuchende bevorzugt behandelt werden?


Edged schrieb:


> Im Umfeld gibt es genügend Raum sich auszutoben.


Da kann man den Einheimischen auch gleich sagen, verzieh dich und geh woanders spielen.
Macht auch Sinn, dann können mehr Leute von überall mit dem Auto anreisen, ohne sich an den einheimischen Bildern Bikern stören zu müssen...

Es ist schon bescheuert, dass man mittlerweile zum biken nach Siegen oder Koblenz fährt, wenn man die Topografie des 7gb vor der Nase hat.


----------



## Black-Under (16. November 2021)

Ich bin ein klassischer Naherholungssuchender. !!!


----------



## Splash (17. November 2021)

Abgesehen davon ... warum soll ich als Einheimischer mit dem Auto wohin fahren, um Rad fahren zu gehen? Das ist doch komplett bescheuert. Und die gleichen Öko-Romantiker (Nabu und Co) erzählen mir dann, dass ich zwar nicht im 7GB fahren soll, aber auch nicht unnötig mit dem Auto durch die Gegend fahren. Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind ... dass ein paar Bäume in der Rheinaue gefällt werden, ist genau so Teufelszeug. Sorry, aber da ist bei mir der Punkt überschritten, an dem ich mich auf die Argumentation (und damit das Wegenetz) einlassen mag ...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. November 2021)

Das mit den Bäumen in der Rheinaue ist wirklich Schwachsinn... Den Weg kannst du durchgehend aus 2,5m verbreitern ohne einen Baum auch nur anpacken zu müssen🤷🏻‍♂️. An sonsten bin ich bei dir...


----------



## mig23 (17. November 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das mit den Bäumen in der Rheinaue ist wirklich Schwachsinn... Den Weg kannst du durchgehend aus 2,5m verbreitern ohne einen Baum auch nur anpacken zu müssen🤷🏻‍♂️. An sonsten bin ich bei dir...


Würd ich jetzt nicht 100% mitgehen, aber frage mich auch, ob man wirklich jeden Baum, der gerade markiert ist, für den neuen Radweg fällen muss. 
Ein neuer, ebener Straßenbelag an viele Stellen, einige, wenige Engstellen mit <2,5m Breite und da verbreitern wo es ohne Baumfällen gut geht, wären ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Das würde das Pendeln doch um einiges attraktiver machen. Ob man jetzt überall 4m breite Wege braucht???

Alternativ: die komplette Königswinterer Str./L193/Hauptstr. für KFZ/NFZ sperren und nur Räder und Fußgänger zulassen - will aber glaub ich auch keiner


----------



## Black-Under (17. November 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt nicht 100% mitgehen, aber frage mich auch, ob man wirklich jeden Baum, der gerade markiert ist, für den neuen Radweg fällen muss.
> Ein neuer, ebener Straßenbelag an viele Stellen, einige, wenige Engstellen mit <2,5m Breite und da verbreitern wo es ohne Baumfällen gut geht, wären ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Das würde das Pendeln doch um einiges attraktiver machen. Ob man jetzt überall 4m breite Wege braucht???
> 
> Alternativ: die komplette Königswinterer Str./L193/Hauptstr. für KFZ/NFZ sperren und nur Räder und Fußgänger zulassen - will aber glaub ich auch keiner


Es gab dazu einige Alternativvorschläge, die aber abgeschmettert wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (17. November 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt nicht 100% mitgehen, aber frage mich auch, ob man wirklich jeden Baum, der gerade markiert ist, für den neuen Radweg fällen muss.
> Ein neuer, ebener Straßenbelag an viele Stellen, einige, wenige Engstellen mit <2,5m Breite und da verbreitern wo es ohne Baumfällen gut geht, wären ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Das würde das Pendeln doch um einiges attraktiver machen. Ob man jetzt überall 4m breite Wege braucht???
> 
> Alternativ: die komplette Königswinterer Str./L193/Hauptstr. für KFZ/NFZ sperren und nur Räder und Fußgänger zulassen - will aber glaub ich auch keiner


Ich hab jetzt von der anderen Seite geredet... Köwi hab ich nicht vor Augen.... Aktuell ist es definitiv sehr schmal und Sau gefährlich... Und dann die ganzen Fußgänger...


----------



## sibu (24. November 2021)

Heute ist zwischen Mucher Wiesental und Landesgrenze Treibjagd. Bis zur Dämmerung sollte man da nicht den Wildschweinen und ihren Verfolgern in die Quere kommen.


----------



## mig23 (24. November 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Heute ist zwischen Mucher Wiesental und Landesgrenze Treibjagd. Bis zur Dämmerung sollte man da nicht den Wildschweinen und ihren Verfolgern in die Quere kommen.


nicht dass ich heute mit 2 kranken Kindern Zuhause Zeit für sowas hätte, aber wird sowas eigentlich irgendwo veröffentlicht?  also vorab online? nicht irgendwo angeschlagen?


----------



## sibu (24. November 2021)

mig23 schrieb:


> nicht dass ich heute mit 2 kranken Kindern Zuhause Zeit für sowas hätte, aber wird sowas eigentlich irgendwo veröffentlicht?  also vorab online? nicht irgendwo angeschlagen?


Da habe ich schon mal bei den Jägern nachgefragt, ob man zumindest nicht die Aushänge einen Tag vorher hinstellen könne. Die haben mich an die Stadt verwiesen und die wiederum an die Jäger ...

Auf Grund der Größe der Jagd (mehr als 50 Autos waren auf den Zufahrten geparkt) ist der Termin zumindest intern schon lange im Voraus geplant. Allerdings gibt es auch genügend Leute, die eine solche Treibjagd im Vorfeld stören würden, wenn sie davon rechtzeitig erfahren.


----------



## sibu (29. November 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Heute ist zwischen Mucher Wiesental und Landesgrenze Treibjagd. Bis zur Dämmerung sollte man da nicht den Wildschweinen und ihren Verfolgern in die Quere kommen.


Die Strecke der Treibjagd vom Donnerstag: 49 Vorgartenpflüge und 47 große, braune Borkenkäfer und keinen Mountainbiker. Der Kilopreis (bereits zerlegt) liegt bei knapp 40 €. Da kauf ich doch lieber einen Weihnachtsbaum. Der ist billiger und am 3. Advent kommen sie frisch aus dem Wald.


----------



## Splash (11. Dezember 2021)

Sonntag findet übrigens der Siebengebirgsmarathon statt - folglich dürfte vormittags einiges los sein entlang der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (11. Dezember 2021)

Splash schrieb:


> Sonntag findet übrigens der Siebengebirgsmarathon statt - folglich dürfte vormittags einiges los sein entlang der Strecke.


Die Läufer tummeln sich im südlichen Teil, da wo sonst eher wenig los ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich mache Halt vor der Burg in Nideggen und berichte wie Anfang der Woche angedeutet zum Aufbau der Lenkungsmaßnahmen für Mountainbiker*innen.  Nehmen... | By Bürgermeister für Nideggen | Facebook
					

6.813 views, 37 likes, 0 loves, 29 comments, 26 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Bürgermeister für Nideggen: Ich mache Halt vor der Burg in Nideggen und berichte wie Anfang der Woche angedeutet zum...




					fb.watch
				




Mhh ob er das mit den schmalen wegen ernst meint?


----------



## davez (11. Dezember 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich mache Halt vor der Burg in Nideggen und berichte wie Anfang der Woche angedeutet zum Aufbau der Lenkungsmaßnahmen für Mountainbiker*innen.  Nehmen... | By Bürgermeister für Nideggen | Facebook
> 
> 
> 6.813 views, 37 likes, 0 loves, 29 comments, 26 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Bürgermeister für Nideggen: Ich mache Halt vor der Burg in Nideggen und berichte wie Anfang der Woche angedeutet zum...
> ...


Das klingt sehr konstruktiv und vor allen Dingen nicht nur aus der Brille eines Waldnutzers, dem Wanderer - so wie es im Siebengebirge geschieht


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. Dezember 2021)

Waldautobahn: https://ga.de/64903951 (leider hinter der Paywall)


----------



## sibu (28. Dezember 2021)

War auch heute in der Lokalzeit Thema. Die heutige (28.12.) Sendung ist im Moment noch nicht in der Mediathek verfügbar. 

Im Honnefer Stadtwald sind die Wege schon etwas länger so wieder aufgebaut worden. Im Gegensatz zu früher wurde aber nicht nur Schotter und Split verwendet, sondern ist auch sehr viel feines Material dabei, dass inzwischen auf stärker befahrenen Wegen schon als Schlamm an die Oberfläche befördert wurde. Auf der Rheinland-Pfälzer Seite wurde da besser gearbeitet: Ausgekoffert, Schotter, dann Split und der noch gut gewalzt. Fährt sich fast so gut (und langweilig) wie Asphalt.


----------



## RoDeBo (28. Dezember 2021)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Waldautobahn: https://ga.de/64903951 (leider hinter der Paywall)


Was steht denn ungefähr drin?
...der Anfang, der auch frei lesbar ist, klingt spannend...rechtliche Schritte fände ich wenn das Ergebnis stimmt super...
Ansonsten wird bei mir der Brechreiz selbst bei wenigen Worten des Artikels bzw schon bei dem Foto von "Naturschutz konformem Weg" geweckt ...


----------



## davez (28. Dezember 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Was steht denn ungefähr drin?
> ...der Anfang, der auch frei lesbar ist, klingt spannend...rechtliche Schritte fände ich wenn das Ergebnis stimmt super...
> Ansonsten wird bei mir der Brechreiz selbst bei wenigen Worten des Artikels bzw schon bei dem Foto von "Naturschutz konformem Weg" geweckt ...


Super zum Graveln  

Da ist der Schritt zum Asphalt nicht mehr weit und für die Herrschaften vom VVS dann auch bequem zu gehen

BTW, im Herbst sind regelmäßig Gäste mit dem Auto auf den Ölberg gefahren - scheint wohl offensichtlich geduldet zu werden


----------



## Sechser (29. Dezember 2021)

Lokalzeit aus Bonn | 28.12.2021
					

Themen: Illegaler Wegeausbau im Siebengebirge | Kompakt I | Coronavirus: Was wir schon hinter uns haben | Homeschooling mit fünf Kindern | Wie geht es Intensivpfleger Tim? | Studiogespräch: Sebastian Schuster, Landrat Rhein-Sieg-Kreis | Kompakt II | Corona! – Mal ganz ehrlich... | Wetter




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## sibu (29. Dezember 2021)

Sechser schrieb:


> Lokalzeit aus Bonn | 28.12.2021
> 
> 
> Themen: Illegaler Wegeausbau im Siebengebirge | Kompakt I | Coronavirus: Was wir schon hinter uns haben | Homeschooling mit fünf Kindern | Wie geht es Intensivpfleger Tim? | Studiogespräch: Sebastian Schuster, Landrat Rhein-Sieg-Kreis | Kompakt II | Corona! – Mal ganz ehrlich... | Wetter
> ...


Wer es sich in Natura anschauen möchte: Der Ölberringweg von der Stuttgarter Hütte zum Kleinen Ölberg oder die Kohlstraße von Ittenbach (L83) in Richtung Schmelztal sind schöne Beispiele.

@davez Du solltes dir den Ölberg mal anschauen, wenn die Kreisjägerschaft nach der Treibjagd dort ihren Abschluss macht: Jede Fläche, wo man ein Auto abstellen kann, ist dann oben zugeparkt und es gibt zusätzlich noch einen Pendeldienst mit Geländewagen. Gelebter Naturschutz ...


----------



## Sechser (29. Dezember 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Wer es sich in Natura anschauen möchte: Der Ölberringweg von der Stuttgarter Hütte zum Kleinen Ölberg oder die Kohlstraße von Ittenbach (L83) in Richtung Schmelztal sind schöne Beispiele.


Auch die Wege oberhalb des Klosters Heisterbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (29. Dezember 2021)

Sechser schrieb:


> Auch die Wege oberhalb des Klosters Heisterbach.


Es ist gruselig. Die haben den Schotter bis an die Bäume geschüttet und verdichtet. Die werden alle eingehen. 
Mit dem Stephan Schütte hatte ich auch schon mal eine Diskussion wegen gefällten Wildkirschen am Waldrand. Der hat mit Naturschutz nichts am Hut.


----------



## sibu (29. Dezember 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Es ist gruselig. Die haben den Schotter bis an die Bäume geschüttet und verdichtet. Die werden alle eingehen.


Das liegt doch nur daran, dass die bösen Mountainbiker immer so weit außen am Wegesrand fahren, dass die Wurzeln der Bäume dauerhaft geschädigt werden


----------



## RoDeBo (29. Dezember 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Es ist gruselig. Die haben den Schotter bis an die Bäume geschüttet und verdichtet. Die werden alle eingehen.
> Mit dem Stephan Schütte hatte ich auch schon mal eine Diskussion wegen gefällten Wildkirschen am Waldrand. Der hat mit Naturschutz nichts am Hut.


Das ist alles die Borkenkäferkazastrophe...die hat nämlich die Wege zerstört. Endlich weiß ich es jetzt...
Und ...oh Wunder...die hunderte LKW haben da irgendwie wohl auch mit zu tun...
Danke Herr Schütte! So viel Verständnis für Naturschutz hätte ich jetzt doch nicht erwartet...🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## RoDeBo (29. Dezember 2021)

Auch traurig, dass der honk nicht mal zum Fernsehtermin zu Fuß kommen kann!!!
Noch Fragen zur Qualität derer, die im 7gb was zu melden haben? Ich nicht!


----------



## RoDeBo (29. Dezember 2021)

Wo ist da eigentlich die grüne bonner Bürgermeisterin?!


----------



## davez (29. Dezember 2021)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Wo ist da eigentlich die grüne bonner Bürgermeisterin?!


Die war beschäftigt, den Koalitionsvertrag mitzuverhandeln, nachdem sie Versorgungsposten für die Weggefährten geschaffen hat. Die ist in Bonn nicht ausgelastet mit der Aufgabe als OB


----------



## Jekyll1000 (29. Dezember 2021)

Frau OB wird sich da selbstverständlich raus halten, da nur der Ennert auf Bonner Stadtgebiet liegt. Für den Rest ist der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis zuständig sowie die Stadt Königswinter, Bad Honnef, ...


----------



## RoDeBo (9. Januar 2022)

An der dollendorfer hatdt ist grade Forstwirtschaft per Auto unterwegs falls es irgendwen betrifft oder interessiert


----------



## sibu (9. Januar 2022)

Gestern war ich mal im nördlichen Teil des Siebengebirges unterwegs: Die Wirtschaftswege sind fast vollständig als Autobahnen ausgebaut worden. Das Borkenkäfer-Geld muss wohl schnell ausgegeben werden. Dagegen ist Milchhäuschen - Nasseplatz - Margarethenhöhe eine richtige Schlammpiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (9. Januar 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mal im nördlichen Teil des Siebengebirges unterwegs: Die Wirtschaftswege sind fast vollständig als Autobahnen ausgebaut worden. Das Borkenkäfer-Geld muss wohl schnell ausgegeben werden. Dagegen ist Milchhäuschen - Nasseplatz - Margarethenhöhe eine richtige Schlammpiste.


Das beste ist, einige dieser Schotterautobahnen im Wald sind für Radfahrer gesperrt....


----------



## RoDeBo (9. Januar 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das beste ist, einige dieser Schotterautobahnen im Wald sind für Radfahrer gesperrt....


Sollen ja auch nicht direkt wieder kaputt gehen...🤓🙊🙈


----------



## sibu (9. Januar 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das beste ist, einige dieser Schotterautobahnen im Wald sind für Radfahrer gesperrt....


Da fallen auch einige asphaltierte Waldwege drunter: Langholzer dürfen dort fahren und Fußgänger gehen ...


----------



## naturweg (4. März 2022)

Ohne Worte … als Nächstes wird asphaltiert …









						Reparaturen haben im Naturschutzbeirat ein Nachspiel: Wegeausbau im Siebengebirge war kein Rechtsbruch
					

Massive Kritik an der Reparatur von Wanderwegen im Siebengebirge hatte die BUND-Kreisgruppe Ende des Jahres geäußert. Die sähen jetzt aus wie „Wanderautobahnen“. Ein Nachspiel hatten die Baumaßnahmen jetzt auch im Naturschutzbeirat des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises.




					ga.de


----------



## Black-Under (5. März 2022)

naturweg schrieb:


> Ohne Worte … als Nächstes wird asphaltiert …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da fragt man sich wie die Leute in der Naturschutzbhörde denken......das ist doch nur eine Alibi Behörde.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich wie die Leute in der Naturschutzbhörde denken......das ist doch nur eine Alibi Behörde.


Wenn man eine Begehung macht und nicht weiß wie es vorher ausgesehen hat 🤦 kann man natürlich nichts bewerten und glaubt dem Forst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (5. März 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Begehung macht und nicht weiß wie es vorher ausgesehen hat 🤦 kann man natürlich nichts bewerten und glaubt dem Forst


Na ja alleine das Bild sagt jedem dass das kein normaler Waldweg mehr ist.
Außerdem sollte ein Mensch aus einer Naturschutz Behörde so viel Wissen haben, dass eine Verdichtung von Boden mit Schotter bis an die unmittelbare Nähe der Bäume, die Bäume stark schädigt.

Ich kenne diesen Weg (den man mit dem MTB nicht fahren darf) im oberen Bereich war der tatsächlich recht breit (wenn auch nicht so breit) aber im unteren Bereich war der höchstens 2m breit. Nun ist der auch dort so breit wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## Black-Under (5. März 2022)

Das ist das selbe wie mit dem Wolf. Da lief gerade ein Bericht im Radio. Existenzen werden gefährdet die Bauern hätten Angst um Ihre Rinder auf der Weide (dabei ist die Weidehaltung hier kaum noch verbreitet).

Ich kenne jede Menge Bauern und auch Jäger. Die sagen alle einhellig, das ist alles übertrieben. Es sind fast nur Hobbyzüchter die so einen Aufriss um den Wolf machen. Angst um die Rinder hat keiner, an eine 600 Kilo Kuh wagt sich kein Wolf.
Wer mal eine ausgerissene Kuh selber eingefangen hat, weiß wie gefährlich das sein kann.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na ja alleine das Bild sagt jedem dass das kein normaler Waldweg mehr ist.
> Außerdem sollte ein Mensch aus einer Naturschutz Behörde so viel Wissen haben, dass eine Verdichtung von Boden mit Schotter bis an die unmittelbare Nähe der Bäume, die Bäume stark schädigt.
> 
> Ich kenne diesen Weg (den man mit dem MTB nicht fahren darf) im oberen Bereich war der tatsächlich recht breit (wenn auch nicht so breit) aber im unteren Bereich war der höchstens 2m breit. Nun ist der auch dort so breit wie auf dem Bild.


Mir ist das schon klar um so verrückter das man den nicht befahren darf .


----------



## naturweg (5. März 2022)

Noch verrückter das man nicht gleich noch asphaltiert hat, dann könnte man wenigstens (verbotener Weise) mit dem Rennrad da langschießen 🤭


----------



## RoDeBo (5. März 2022)

naturweg schrieb:


> Ohne Worte … als Nächstes wird asphaltiert …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was steht denn drin? ...die Paywall die Paywall...🤷‍♂️


----------



## Black-Under (5. März 2022)

Was steht denn drin? ...die Paywall die Paywall...🤷‍♂️



Das Norbert Möhlenbruch, Vorsitzender des Naturschutzbeirates sagt: "Was ich angetroffen habe, sind nicht zu breite Wege, die mit örtlichen Materialien hergestellt worden sind“, so Möhlenbruch. „Ich kann nichts verwerfliches daran finden“ „Gut finde ich, dass insbesondere für Senioren einiges an Stolperfallen beseitigt worden ist“

und Christoph Abs, Vertreter der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald: "Zwar sehen besonders die Rände derzeit kahl aus, diese „werden aber ganz schnell wieder zuwachsen“

oder Christoph Rütter, Abteilungsleiter im Amt für Umwelt und Naturschutz :
 „Es hat kein Ausbau im Sinne der Verordnung stattgefunden“, fügte er hinzu und meinte damit die Naturschutzverordnung. Bei der, so Rüter, „Unterhaltungsmaßnahme“ seien die Wege neu geschottert worden, wodurch sie jetzt eine „optisch breitere Wirkung“

Nur der BUND sieht das anders


Real Satire.


----------



## sibu (5. März 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Was steht denn drin? ...die Paywall die Paywall...🤷‍♂️


Vorgeschichte: Durch die Borkenkäfer-Rodungen sind die Wege im Siebengebirge stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Mit Fördergeldern sind sie dann wieder in Stand gesetzt worden. Darunter sind auch Wirtschaftswege, die im Original-Wegeplan nach dem (jetzt erfolgtem!) Waldumbau eingezogen werden können und auf denen bis dahin Fußgänger geduldet werden, Fahrradfahren aber verboten ist. Dieser Ausbau wurde von den Naturschutzverbänden als nicht verhältnismäßig angesehen und sie haben entsprechend Beschwerde eingelegt. Diese Beschwerde ist jetzt zurückgewiesen worden.


----------



## naturweg (5. März 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Was steht denn drin? ...die Paywall die Paywall...🤷‍♂️




Viele Wanderer waren Ende des Jahres erstaunt, wenn sie im Siebengebirge im Bereich rund um den Oelberg oder zwischen Heisterbacher Tal und Petersberg unterwegs waren. Die Wege hatten viele nach den Arbeiten eher als Wanderautobahnen und die Wegekreuzungen wie Straßenkreuzungen wahrgenommen.



An einigen Stellen sind die zuvor schmalen Wege – wie zum Beispiel der Oberförster-Ringkloff-Weg zwischen Mantelparkplatz und Kloster Heisterbach – jetzt bis zu 6,50 Meter breit. Der neue Schotterbelag ist bis zu 30 Zentimeter hoch und extrem verdichtet.
Vor allem diese Dimensionen hatte die Kreisgruppe des BUND kritisiert: „Der Landesbetrieb Wald und Holz hat einmal mehr geltendes Recht gebrochen. Denn die Naturschutzgebietsverordnung legitimiert keinen forstlichen Wegeausbau im Schutzgebiet“, teilte der BUND mit. Der Wegeausbau beeinträchtige die natürliche Wasserführung, sei eine Wanderbarriere für Kleintiere und bringe beachtliche Mengen an Fremdmaterial ins Gebiet ein, wodurch sich auch die angrenzende Vegetation negativ verändern könne.


----------



## davez (5. März 2022)

Warum regt Ihr Euch auf. 😉 Letztes Jahr wurde boden- und waldschonend mit den Harvestern im Sinne des Naturschutzes groß reine gemacht; es sah ja auch wirklich nicht mehr wie in einem ordentlichen deutschen Wald aus. Und dieses Jahr wurden die Wege zielgruppengerecht ausgebaut. Damit die Herrschaften des VVS nicht an irgendeiner Unebenheit stolpern. Der VVS ist der Spielplatz für abgehalfterte altgediente Lokalpolitiker 😉 und die arbeiten für ihre Zielgruppe, die noch älter als sie selbst sind


----------



## RoDeBo (5. März 2022)

Warum wird das eigentlich nicht gleich so schön wie das "grüne c" gestaltet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (5. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Warum regt Ihr Euch auf. 😉 Letztes Jahr wurde boden- und waldschonend mit den Harvestern im Sinne des Naturschutzes groß reine gemacht; es sah ja auch wirklich nicht mehr wie in einem ordentlichen deutschen Wald aus. Und dieses Jahr wurden die Wege zielgruppengerecht ausgebaut. Damit die Herrschaften des VVS nicht an irgendeiner Unebenheit stolpern. Der VVS ist der Spielplatz für abgehalfterte altgediente Lokalpolitiker 😉 und die arbeiten für ihre Zielgruppe, die noch älter als sie selbst sind


Ist doch super...immer Wegebeschaffenheit passend zum eigenen Können! Als die noch jung waren gab es noch naturbelassene Pfade durch lauschige Ecken, jetzt rollatorgerechte Waldautobahnen und die Möglichkeit bei schlecht Wetter sogar mit der Sonderfahrerlaubnis zu den Einkehrlokalen zu kommen ohne sich den übermotorisierten SUV kaputt zu machen...und wenn man einem Forst- und Jagdkumpel ...ach nee....heißt gewiss nicht von ungefähr Kamerad!... begegnet, ist der Weg sogar noch breit genug, das man in den Autos sitzend nebeneinander ein Schwätzchen halten kann wie ruhig es früher war und wie schön es ist, dass jetzt die depperten Rentenein- und Steuerzahler einem die wenigen Freuden des Alters finanzieren.


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts verwerfliches daran finden“ „Gut finde ich, dass insbesondere für Senioren einiges an Stolperfallen beseitigt worden ist“


Genau das wird der Grund sein. Wenn jemand hinfällt und sich verletzt, wird er vielleicht klagen und Schadensersatz fordern. 
Den Menschen ist nicht bewusst, dass Natur und die Welt die sie sich geschaffen haben unterschiedlich sind.
Mir ist schon lange bewusst; die meisten Menschen haben sich sehr weit von ihrem Ursprung entfernt. Es gibt wenig bis keinen Bezug mehr dazu.


----------



## Black-Under (6. März 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Was steht denn drin? ...die Paywall die Paywall...🤷‍♂️





Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Genau das wird der Grund sein. Wenn jemand hinfällt und sich verletzt, wird er vielleicht klagen und Schadensersatz fordern.
> Den Menschen ist nicht bewusst, dass Natur und die Welt die sie sich geschaffen haben unterschiedlich sind.
> Mir ist schon lange bewusst; die meisten Menschen haben sich sehr weit von ihrem Ursprung entfernt. Es gibt wenig bis keinen Bezug mehr dazu.


Ne der Grund war dass die Wege kaputt gefahren wurden, weil die mit den Holzlastern bis in den Wald gefahren sind. Dann hat man einen bekannten Tiefbauer im aus der Umgebung der ein gutes Angebot gemacht hat das wieder in Spur zu bringen, so können die Laster besser in den Wald.

Das ganze ist Bönnscher Klüngel. Wenn man mal nachforscht wie die Entscheider alle miteinander verklüngelt sind, ist alles klar.


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. März 2022)

Kann auch ein Grund sein, bin ja nicht vor Ort und kenne die genauen Gegebenheiten nicht.
Solche "Strassen" durch die Wälder gibt's hier auch. Nach der Holzernte sehen sie aber zerfahren aus. Besonders wenn es regnet. Der Wald sieht aus wie nach einer Militärübung. Auch nach Jahren sind die Spuren der Räder vom Harvester noch zu sehen.
Da freut sich natürlich wieder der Tiefbauer, und auch die Herren im Rathaus. 
Politik und Wirtschaft steckt überall unter einer Decke. Natürlich alles zum Wohle des Volkes.
War lange vor meiner Geburt aber auch schon so.


----------



## sibu (10. März 2022)

Der GA berichte über neu aufgestellte Schilder im Siebengebirge. Falls hinter der Paywall versteckt: Die gelben und roten gemalten Dreiecke werden durch eben solche Schilder ersetzt. Zusätzlich gibt es mehr "Stopp"-Schilder an neuralgischen Punkten (wie jetzt schon u.a. an der Wolkenburg). Die Kontrollen wertet der Kreis als Erfolg und in der OpenStreetmap sind einige Wege nicht mehr klickbar. Ist laienhaft ausgedrückt, Routing macht ja nicht die OSM (die die Wege immer noch darstellt), sondern andere Plattformen.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (10. März 2022)

„Die Natur wird geradezu zertrampelt. Das ist tragisch für einen Naturpark, das den höchsten europäischen Level hat“, so Lindlar. Während der Corona-Pandemie und der damit zunehmenden Lust an Wanderungen vor der eigenen Haustüre habe diese Problematik eindeutig zugenommen, erklärte der VVS-Vorsitzende. 

Die neu angelegten Autobahnen laden natürlich zu einem Naturerlebnis in einem „Naturpark, das den höchsten europäischen Level hat“ (keine Ahnung was er sagen will) ein. Niemand der in der Natur sein möchte, wird auf ner drei Spuren umfassenden Autobahn aus Schotter laufen. Da geht es doch direkt in den nächsten naturbelassenen Weg. Egal ob zulässig oder nicht. Das nimmt niemand dauerhaft an.

Die Attraktivität nimmt auch dadurch extrem ab wie zB am Stenzelberg und diese Autobahn vom Parkplatz dorthin. Klar war das alles was wild in den letzten 2 Jahren, vor allem am WE. Aber zwischen überall sind Leute und jeder kann überall hin und nun nem vergatterten Weg einmal stumpf durch, gibt es noch ne Mitte, die sicher auch ökologisch vertretbar und machbar ist.

Das zeigt nur, dass hier wieder jeder irgendwie isoliert macht wie er möchte, ohne ein ganzheitliches abgestimmtes Konzept zu haben oder zu mittel- oder langfristig zu verfolgen.
Der Nutzungsdruck wird in dieser stetig wachsenden durch Zuzug geprägten Region und auch durch Ortsfremde, auch nach Corona, nicht weniger werden und dieser muss auch ganzheitlich sinnvoll gesteuert werden. Diesen kann man aber nicht mit Schotterbahnen und Verboten lenken.


----------



## Schn33fraese (10. März 2022)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Der Nutzungsdruck wird in dieser stetig wachsenden durch Zuzug geprägten Region und auch durch Ortsfremde, auch nach Corona, nicht weniger werden und dieser muss auch ganzheitlich sinnvoll gesteuert werden. Diesen kann man aber nicht mit Schotterbahnen und Verboten lenken.


Schreit es nicht zu laut raus. Mehr Verbote sind am Ende immer das einzige, was der Verwaltung einfällt. Es ist eh maximal lachhaft, ein Naherholungsgebiet derart durchzuregulieren. Wo sollen die Leute denn hin? Am besten erst mal eine Stunde mit dem Auto fahren?!


----------



## Geplagter (10. März 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Am besten erst mal eine Stunde mit dem Auto fahren?!


Darauf läuft es hinaus und wird sicher auch schon von vielen so praktiziert.
Man stelle sich das mal vor: Um die "Natur im 7GB zu schützen", bin ich quasi gezwungen, mich ins Auto zu setzen und belaste die Natur und andere Menschen dadurch um ein Vielfaches mehr. 
Aber Hauptsache der VVS kann sagen, dass die Maßnahmen "erfolgreich" waren.
Und jetzt reden sie sich auch noch die neuen Autobahnen schön. 
Ist es wirklich möglich, dass diese Menschen glauben, die aktuelle Situation mit einer so isolierten Betrachtungsweise langfristig erfolgreich meistern zu können?


----------



## davez (10. März 2022)

Es ist doch geradezu schizophren. Auf der einen Seite wird gejammert über die Besucherströme auf der anderen Seite gibt es eine einge Marketingtruppe, die kräftige die Werbetrommel rührt und sowohl regionale als auch überregionale Touristen ins Siebengebirge bringen will.
Es ist offensichtlich, dass es monetäre Interessen derjenigen gibt, die an den Besuchern gutes Geld verdienen (Stadt Königswinter, Drachenfelsbahn, Restaurantbetreiber usw.). Deren Vertreter sind auch in den Gremien vertreten, die die Belange des Siebengebirges maßgeblich beeinflussen.
Ich wiederhole mich. Aber eine Einschränkung der Parkmöglichkeiten wäre der effektivste Schritt in der Verminderung der Besucherströme. Da das noch nicht einmal diskutiert wird, sollte man mit der scheinheiligen Diskussion um zu viele Besucher endlich aufhören.

Unter der Woche ist kaum jemand im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Das Problem stellt sich ausschließlich an den Wochenenden, wenn die Ausflügler zu tausenden mit den Autos ins Siebengebirge kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDubiedMTB (10. März 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Am besten erst mal eine Stunde mit dem Auto fahren?!


So ist das aber schon.

Ich wohne am Ennert und bin unmittelbar von dort mit dem Fahrrad im Wald und dann im 7GB. Also eigentlich hervorragende Voraussetzungen. Nutzungsdruck (bin zuletzt im Sommer Sonntags um 7:00 Uhr los), Verbote, Kontrollen und Wege verleiden es jedoch.
Zunehmend fahren wir Richtung Bergisches Land oder Eifel oder in Bikeparks/Trailparks. Was allerdings nicht richtig ist. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man in so einer Situation das Auto nehmen muss, um mit dem Fahrrad fahren zu können. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn dies nur notwendig ist aufgrund der Durchsetzung der Interessen einzelner.


----------



## Derwinter08 (10. März 2022)

aufgrund dieser Situation hat sich auch meine Lust als Wanderer ins 7GB zu gehen vollkommen aufgelöst.
Wegen der Leute deren Laune ach.
Als Tipp in Koblenz kann man wunderbar legal Radfahrern


----------



## RoDeBo (10. März 2022)

Noch 😉


----------



## Schn33fraese (10. März 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Darauf läuft es hinaus und wird sicher auch schon von vielen so praktiziert.
> Man stelle sich das mal vor: Um die "Natur im 7GB zu schützen", bin ich quasi gezwungen, mich ins Auto zu setzen und belaste die Natur und andere Menschen dadurch um ein Vielfaches mehr.





MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Zunehmend fahren wir Richtung Bergisches Land oder Eifel oder in Bikeparks/Trailparks. Was allerdings nicht richtig ist. Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man in so einer Situation das Auto nehmen muss



Ja, da weiß man nicht, ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Wohl eher weinen bei aktuell 2,30 € Diesel/L.

Der ganze Blödsinn bringt auch den Umweltschutz in Verruf, und das, wo er gerade jetzt wichtig ist. Wir sind ja hier im 7GB nur ein kleinen Beispiel von "das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint".



Derwinter08 schrieb:


> Als Tipp in Koblenz kann man wunderbar legal Radfahrern


Kann ich bestätigen. Das sind aber auch 180km hin uns zurück. Umgerechnet in Kraftstoff sind das bei meinen sparsamen Auto immer noch 8l Diesel und entspricht grob überschlagen 20kg CO2.


----------



## dopero (10. März 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Der GA berichte über neu aufgestellte Schilder im Siebengebirge. Falls hinter der Paywall versteckt: Die gelben und roten gemalten Dreiecke werden durch eben solche Schilder ersetzt. Zusätzlich gibt es mehr "Stopp"-Schilder an neuralgischen Punkten (wie jetzt schon u.a. an der Wolkenburg). Die Kontrollen wertet der Kreis als Erfolg und in der OpenStreetmap sind einige Wege nicht mehr klickbar. Ist laienhaft ausgedrückt, Routing macht ja nicht die OSM (die die Wege immer noch darstellt), sondern andere Plattformen.


Äh, warum sieht man die neuen Schilder nicht im Bericht?
Das gezeigte (alte?) Schild sagt ja ganz korrekt, dass man im Naturschutzgebiet die Wege nicht verlassen darf. Im Text zum Bild wird dann von „befestigten“ Wegen fantasiert und und im folgenden Text von markierten Wegen.
Gut das jetzt, wie man schon hier im Artikel sehen kann, alles klarer und eindeutiger wird 😡

Aus dem Artikel:


> Am Stenzelberg und an der Wolkenburg seien diese lila umrandeten Verkehrszeichen bereits aufgestellt worden.


Ich hoffe, das jemand der wegen dieser Fantasiezeichen zahlen soll, damit vor Gericht geht und sich die Aufsteller der Schilder eine Abfuhr bekommen.


----------



## mw.dd (10. März 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wir sind ja hier im 7GB nur ein kleinen Beispiel von "das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint".


Vielleicht kommt man ja weiter, wenn man mal dem Vorwand, es würde bei den Betretungsregeln im Siebengebirge um Naturschutz gehen ignoriert? Ansätze dazu sind ja schon da:


davez schrieb:


> Es ist offensichtlich, dass es monetäre Interessen derjenigen gibt, die an den Besuchern gutes Geld verdienen (Stadt Königswinter, Drachenfelsbahn, Restaurantbetreiber usw.). Deren Vertreter sind auch in den Gremien vertreten, die die Belange des Siebengebirges maßgeblich beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limes11 (10. März 2022)

Aus dem GA-Artikel:

„Neu ist, dass Trampelpfade bei Open Street Map nicht mehr angeklickt werden können“, erklärte Christoph Rüter. „Von dieser technischen Neuerung versprechen wir uns einiges.“

Das ergibt null Sinn. Seit wann klickt man bei osm Pfade an. Und nein, schreibgeschützt sind diese Pfade sicher nicht. 

Ein Nutzer hat sich tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht, den kompletten Wegeplan auch für Fußgänger und Reiter in osm einzupflegen. Ich hatte das mal größtenteils für Fahrräder gemacht, damit entsprechende Warnungen in Apps angezeigt werden, die diese Attribute auslesen (z.B. Komoot). Damit klar ist, wo die Sheriffs stehen können, nicht aus Liebe zum Wegeplan.

Ich habe allerdings nicht den Eindruck gewonnen, dass das Betreten der verbotenen Wegen seitdem nachgelassen hätte.


----------



## Schn33fraese (10. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt man ja weiter, wenn man mal dem Vorwand, es würde bei den Betretungsregeln im Siebengebirge um Naturschutz gehen ignoriert?


Du meinst, den Offiziellen die hier herrschende Schizophrenie mit Umweltschutz einerseits, aber Geld verdienen andererseits, vor Augen zu führen? Ich denke, das passiert wohl schon, weiter zurück wurden ja Artikel verlinkt, in denen sich der Nabu oder ein anderer Umweltschutzverein beschwerte. Ich fürchte, die borniertheit ist in Bonn/Rhein-Sieg-Kreis sehr fest zementiert. Einen weiteren Versuch ist es aber wohl wert.


----------



## mw.dd (10. März 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Einen weiteren Versuch ist es aber wohl wert.


Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.


----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2022)

Lustig, das hier öfters der Naturschutz erwähnt wird, im gleichen Atemzug aber geschwafelt wird, man wird zur Benutzung des Autos "gezwungen". Gerade im Großraum Köln/Bonn kommt man zu den "hübschen" Zielen auch ganz gut ohne Auto.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2022)

Eny


on any sunday schrieb:


> Lustig, das hier öfters der Naturschutz erwähnt wird, im gleichen Atemzug aber geschwafelt wird, man wird zur Benutzung des Autos "gezwungen". Gerade im Großraum Köln/Bonn kommt man zu den "hübschen" Zielen auch ganz gut ohne Auto.


Weder die Tour besteht dann aus an und Abreise zu 1-2 trails oder Mann muss die schlechten öfis nehmen...


----------



## talybont (11. März 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Lustig, das hier öfters der Naturschutz erwähnt wird, im gleichen Atemzug aber geschwafelt wird, man wird zur Benutzung des Autos "gezwungen". Gerade im Großraum Köln/Bonn kommt man zu den "hübschen" Zielen auch ganz gut ohne Auto.


Michael, dass Problem ist ja mehr, das die Locals das Revier vor der Tür haben aber irgendwo in die Pampa fahren müssen, um radeln zu können. Von BN/KöWi/Honnef ins Ahrtal ist gerade mühselig. Nach Koblenz dauert es gut 1h pro Richtung (25€ das Tagesticket), dass ist auch noch kein Problem. Richtung Sauerland/Siegerland sieht es schon anders aus.
Wenn ich mir überlege, die würden mir hier den Taunus sperren und ich müsste erst mit der Bahn wohin: zur Hohemark (Oberursel) 1:20 - 1:40 h, da bin ich mit dem Rad nicht viel langsamer.

Aber wie bereits gesagt, es muss den Tagestouristen das Parken vermiest werden, so dass sie alle in KöWi aus der Bahn fallen und ihre Ausflüge von dort starten. Oder von mir auch auch P&R Parkplätze an der A3 in Ittenbach und Shuttlebusse. Nur für die Ortsansässigen ist es dann blöd, die nur 5-6 km vom Ölberg weg wohnen und schon den kpl. Weg dorthin laufen müssen. Anwohnerparken im 7GB? Evtl. auch eine Überlegung.
Es läuft halt darauf hinaus, dass irgendwann die Stimmung gegenüber den Touris kippen wird (wie wohl aktuell im Lechtal, wo es doch immer häufiger zu Wandalismus an auswärtigen Fahrzeugen kommt). Und das nur, weil Wegenutzungsplan und Ambitionen der Anrainergemeinden konträr laufen!

Aus dem Exil betrachtet ist das für mich ein ungeheurer Schildbürgerstreich!


----------



## Black-Under (11. März 2022)

Ich sage einfach bei einer eventuellen Kontrolle, das ist ein Harvester, die dürfen überall fahren.


----------



## shmee (11. März 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Lustig, das hier öfters der Naturschutz erwähnt wird, im gleichen Atemzug aber geschwafelt wird, man wird zur Benutzung des Autos "gezwungen". Gerade im Großraum Köln/Bonn kommt man zu den "hübschen" Zielen auch ganz gut ohne Auto.


Von Bonn ins Bergische mit dem ÖPNV und Rad? Schwer und dauert min. doppelt so lange wie mit dem Auto. Zur Tomburg? Gleiches Jammerspiel. Ins Ahrtal (auch abseits der aktuellen Probleme) an sonnigen WE auch äußerst schwer, wir sind schon am Hauptbahnhof mit den Rädern aus dem Zug geworfen worden (kein Beförderungsanspruch für das Rad). Feierabendrunden inkl. An- und Abreise mit ÖPNV? Wenn du bis 01:00 Nachts fahren willst, kein Thema, ansonsten... Nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail: m.W. nach mit dem ÖPNV ohne Übernachtung nicht möglich.

Ich komme gebürtig aus Siegen, da mit dem ÖPNV hin zum Flowtrail: min. 2,5h ab Bonn, kein Beförderungsanspruch mit Rad, Auto = 1h.

Koblenz, Boppard und Mosel sind in der Tat die einzigen Gebiete, welche wir schon oft und gut mit dem ÖPNV angesteuert haben.

Und ganz viel davon könnte man sich halt schlicht sparen, wenn man einfach hier direkt vor der Haustüre in KoFo, Ennert, Siegburg und 7 Geb legal fahren könnte.

Und zum Naturschutz im 7 Geb allgemein, ja, das ist alles komplett scheinheilig. Die Bodenschäden der Trails sind so gering, man merkt es ja anderswo, wie unglaublich schnell die Wege zuwuchern und komplett verschwinden. Ganz anders, als die ganzen Harvesterspuren im Ennert, die man auch nach 10 Jahren noch sieht.

Was die Ruhestörung angeht: von Einstieg Bunkertrail bis zur Bundestraße sind es ca. 600m Luftlinie, das ganze Gebiet rund um die Ofenkaulen ist ein von viel begangenen und auch befahrenen Wegen (Zufahrt Milchhäuschen bei Veranstaltungen, Shuttleverkehr, halt jetzt während Corona nicht) eng umsäumter Korridor, ich würde da wirklich gern mal den Nachweis sehen, welche besonders schützenswerten Arten sich ausgerrechnet nur dort aufhalten und durch Wanderer gestört fühlen? Aber gut, dafür müsste man mit Fakten argumentieren, und nicht mit eigenem Gutsherrenanspruch....


----------



## Schn33fraese (11. März 2022)

shmee schrieb:


> Von Bonn ins Bergische mit dem ÖPNV und Rad? Schwer und dauert min. doppelt so lange wie mit dem Auto.


Von Köln direkt geht das schon. Wenn man schön zentral wohnt. Ansonsten...


shmee schrieb:


> Feierabendrunden inkl. An- und Abreise mit ÖPNV? Wenn du bis 01:00 Nachts fahren willst, kein Thema, ansonsten...


23 Uhr ist man schon zuhause. In Köln, wie gesagt. Aber dein Punkt bleibt valide.

Falls man aber zwischen Köln und Bonn wohnt, kann man das mehr oder weniger vergessen. Ins Siegtal geht, alles andere ist sehr zeitaufwenig. 

Wenn mam bedenkt, dass es bis heute rechtsrheinisch nicht mal eine U-Bahn-Verbindung zwischen Köln und Bonn gibt, ist es wenig verwunderlich, dass alle mit dem Auto fahren. Niederkassel ist eine der bevölkerungsreichsten Städte ohne Bahnanbindung. Wenn ich dann mal meine Fahrten zur Arbeit in Relation zu den Fahrten zum Trail ins Verhältnis setzte, sehe ich sofort, wo das Problem ist, bei dem man zuerst ansetzten sollte. Die Feierabendrunden plane ich meist entlang meines Wegs zur Arbeit.
Ach ja, im Vergleich ist der ÖPNV hier auch noch mit am teuersten. Bsp.: Niederkassel Herchen und zurück kosten schlappe 22 € als Einzelticket. Das Tagesticket kostet 25€, das Monatsticket knapp 290€. 
Ich bin lange ohne Auto ausgekommen, in mehreren deutschen Großstädten. Hier funktioniert es nicht🤷‍♂️.


----------



## sibu (11. März 2022)

shmee schrieb:


> Und zum Naturschutz im 7 Geb allgemein, ja, das ist alles komplett scheinheilig. Die Bodenschäden der Trails sind so gering, man merkt es ja anderswo, wie unglaublich schnell die Wege zuwuchern und komplett verschwinden. Ganz anders, als die ganzen Harvesterspuren im Ennert, die man auch nach 10 Jahren noch sieht.


Man bemüht sich um positive Presse: In der WDR-Lokalzeit war gestern ein vergleichsweise langer Bericht über den Einsatz von Rückepferden im Siebengebirge mit Hinweis auf die Schonung der Natur. Jetzt, wo die Fichtenmonokulturen mit Harvester-Einsatz großflächig platt sind ...  


shmee schrieb:


> Was die Ruhestörung angeht: von Einstieg Bunkertrail bis zur Bundestraße sind es ca. 600m Luftlinie, das ganze Gebiet rund um die Ofenkaulen ist von viel begangenen und auch befahrenen Wegen (Zufahrt Milchhäuschen bei Veranstaltungen, Shuttleverkehr, halt jetzt während Corona nicht) eng umsäumter Korridor, ich würde da wirklich gern mal den Nachweis sehen, welche besonders schützenswerten Arten sich ausgerrechnet nur dort aufhalten und durch Wanderer gestört fühlen?


Es soll dort Fledermäuse geben, die sich bestimmt durch die schweren Erschütterung durch Fatbikes & Co in ihrer Tagruhe gestört fühlen. Ähnlich der Lohrberg: Dicht an der Bebauung und Landstraße, aber kein legaler Pfad geht mehr drüber. Im Gegensatz dazu liegen die Breiberge und der Ölender zwischen Rhöndorfer Tal und Annatal vergleichsweise abgeschieden.  Die wären als Wildschutzgebiet besser geeignet, aber da geht auch weiterhin der Rheinsteig drüber, statt eines der beiden Täler zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (11. März 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich bin lange ohne Auto ausgekommen, in mehreren deutschen Großstädten. Hier funktioniert es nicht🤷‍♂️.


OT Leider wahr; ich habe mir wegen des unzuverlässigen ÖPNV im Köln Bonner Raum ein Auto angeschafft. Zuvor habe ich in Frankfurt gelebt und kein Auto gebraucht (und auch nicht gehabt).
Mitnahme von Rad in der Bahn in den Stoßzeiten kann man komplett vergessen und ist auch erst nach 19 Uhr mit im Monatsticket enthalten.


----------



## talybont (11. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> OT Leider wahr; ich habe mir wegen des unzuverlässigen ÖPNV im Köln Bonner Raum ein Auto angeschafft. Zuvor habe ich in Frankfurt gelebt und kein Auto gebraucht (und auch nicht gehabt).
> Mitnahme von Rad in der Bahn in den Stoßzeiten kann man komplett vergessen und ist auch erst nach 19 Uhr mit im Monatsticket enthalten.


Absolut richtig! Beim RMV kannst Du dein Rad mitnehmen, wann Du willst. Aber wehe, ich möchte von WI nach MA, dann darf ich aufgrund RNN und RNV bis morgens 9 Uhr 5€ zahlen. 
Wenn ich über DA fahre und dort umsteige, komme ich wieder inklusive bis MA - ÖPNV kann so einfach sein.....
Und im Bereich BN/SU kann man froh sein, wenn man direkt an Rhein oder Sieg wohnt. Anderfalls wird es richtig ekelig. Wie hat es Konrad Beikircher mal gesagt: der Bonner HBF hat drei Gleise - eines nach Köln, eines nach Koblenz und eines nach Euskirchen in den Urwald!


----------



## sibu (11. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Mitnahme von Rad in der Bahn in den Stoßzeiten kann man komplett vergessen und ist auch erst nach 19 Uhr mit im Monatsticket enthalten.





talybont schrieb:


> Absolut richtig! Beim RMV kannst Du dein Rad mitnehmen, wann Du willst. Aber wehe, ich möchte von WI nach MA, dann darf ich aufgrund RNN und RNV bis morgens 9 Uhr 5€ zahlen.


Da ist das Rad im VRS ja richtig günstig: 3,00 € je Einzelfahrt, 40,60 € kostet die Fahrrad-Monatskarte, also knapp 1 € je Fahrt und Arbeitstag, wenn man es auf dem Arbeitsweg täglich mitnimmt. Im Abo gibt es die nicht, die muss man jeden Monat kaufen. Eine Beförderungsgarantie hat man damit aber immer noch nicht, darf das Rad aber vor 19 Uhr mitnehmen. Im Vergleich: Eine Monatskarte für eine Person im Jobticket ist da bei manchen Firmen und Standorten günstiger ...


talybont schrieb:


> Wie hat es Konrad Beikircher mal gesagt: der Bonner HBF hat drei Gleise - eines nach Köln, eines nach Koblenz und eines nach Euskirchen in den Urwald!


Der Urwald endet derzeit schon in Rheinbach, der Schienenersatzverkehr nimmt keine Räder mit. Bis Euskirchen fahren die Züge derzeit nur über Köln (d.h. Kalscheuren umsteigen).  

Und um zum Thema Siebengebirge zurückzukehren: Die Busse (nicht nur) durchs Siebengebirge nehmen auch Räder zu den normalen Konditionen mit (mit Fahrkarte oder bei Abo/JobTicket abends und am Wochenende umsonst), sofern Platz ist. Also maximal so zwei Räder je Bus. Sogar im Schmelztal außerhalb des Berufsverkehrs alle halbe Stunde. In den Schülerzeiten sind die Busse dann wiederum meist zu voll.


----------



## Splash (12. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Unter der Woche ist kaum jemand im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Das Problem stellt sich ausschließlich an den Wochenenden, wenn die Ausflügler zu tausenden mit den Autos ins Siebengebirge kommen.


Ich denke mal, dass sich weitere Anreisen für einen Tagesausflug bei steigenden Spritpreisen relativieren werden. Andersrum kann ich mich auch schwer dafür begeistern lassen, erst mit dem Auto irgendwo hin zu fahren, um dort Rad fahren zu dürfen. Insofern habe ich wohl weiter eine gewisse Schildblindheit


----------



## Schn33fraese (12. März 2022)

Splash schrieb:


> Schildblindheit


🤣 sehr schöner Euphemismus


----------



## RoDeBo (20. März 2022)

Falls jemand Kraft zum diskutieren hat: an der Rabenley steht die biologische Station und der Forst mit Infostand...


----------



## davez (20. März 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Falls jemand Kraft zum diskutieren hat: an der Rabenley steht die biologische Station und der Forst mit Infostand...


Da habe ich tatsächlich spontan die Tour umgeplant, aber leider hatten die Herren schon um 16 Uhr eingepackt und kamen mir mit Auto und Anhänger entgegen.

Heute war ich rund um das Kloster Heisterbach unterwegs. Die geschotterten Wege sind ja der Wahnsinn,  das sieht aus wie in einer Mondlandschaft.  Da wird man richtig depressiv. Mit Waldwegen hat das noch nicht einmal im entferntesten etwas zu tun. Jedem dem die Natur am Herzen liegt, blutet das Herz bei dem Anblick. Mit gesundem Menschenverstand lässt sich das nur über "Kickbacks" erklären. 😉 Da hat man wohl Hand in Hand gearbeitet... Andere Erklärungen fallen mir dafür nicht ein


----------



## Black-Under (20. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Da habe ich tatsächlich spontan die Tour umgeplant, aber leider hatten die Herren schon um 16 Uhr eingepackt und kamen mir mit Auto und Anhänger entgegen.
> 
> Heute war ich rund um das Kloster Heisterbach unterwegs. Die geschotterten Wege sind ja der Wahnsinn,  das sieht aus wie in einer Mondlandschaft.  Da wird man richtig depressiv. Mit Waldwegen hat das noch nicht einmal im entferntesten etwas zu tun. Jedem dem die Natur am Herzen liegt, blutet das Herz bei dem Anblick. Mit gesundem Menschenverstand lässt sich das nur über "Kickbacks" erklären. 😉 Da hat man wohl Hand in Hand gearbeitet... Andere Erklärungen fallen mir dafür nicht ein


Ach dazu ein Zitat "wenn der Rand wieder etwas zuwächst sieht das aus wie vorher" .
Solch ein Zitat von jemanden der eigentlich den Wald schützen will, hoffnungslos.


----------



## davez (20. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ach dazu ein Zitat "wenn der Rand wieder etwas zuwächst sieht das aus wie vorher" .
> Solch ein Zitat von jemanden der eigentlich den Wald schützen will, hoffnungslos.







Wer möchte auf solchen Wegen spazieren gehen? Ist das vielleicht die Art, um weniger Besucher ins Siebengebirge zu bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (20. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1441375
> 
> Wer möchte auf solchen Wegen spazieren gehen? Ist das vielleicht die Art, um weniger Besucher ins Siebengebirge zu bringen?


Einige dieser Wege sind laut Wegeplan für Radfahrer gesperrt.....
Der zuständige Förster hier ist eine Katastrophe.

Hier das Original Zitat:
"Auch Christoph Abs, Vertreter der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald Nordrhein-Westfalen im Naturschutzbeirat, sah keinen Anlass zur Kritik. Zwar sehen besonders die Rände derzeit kahl aus, diese „werden aber ganz schnell wieder zuwachsen“, so Abs."


----------



## Schn33fraese (20. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


>


Der Weg ist auch völlig ungeeignet für Mountainbiker. Da kann man ja gleich Landstraße fahren. In Schotter verdichtete Tristesse.


----------



## davez (20. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Einige dieser Wege sind laut Wegeplan für Radfahrer gesperrt.....


Das macht ja auch Sinn, denn die Wege sind ja für schwere LKWs, Harvester und Forst PKWs gebaut. Da sollten wirklich keine Fahrradfahrer unterwegs sein, wäre viel zu gefährlich. 

Die Spaziergänger finden es wohl ähnlich attraktiv wie ich, es war so gut wie niemand in der Gegend unterwegs.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. März 2022)

Heute war auch auf der anderen Rheinseite nur in Parkplatznähe Betrieb, sonst sote Hose zu kalt/windig...


----------



## sinusalba (20. März 2022)

Immerhin muss ich bei solchen Forstautobahnen mein Eisenschwein danach nicht jedesmal kärchern .....


----------



## davez (20. März 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Immerhin muss ich bei solchen Forstautobahnen mein Eisenschwein danach nicht jedesmal kärchern .....


Als ich meinem Sohn die Fotos zeigte, zuckte er mit den Achseln und meinte „Ist doch super fürs Graveln“. MTB fahren in seinen Augen sowieso nur die alten Männer 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (20. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> „Ist doch super fürs Graveln“.


Nicht mal das braucht man auf solchen Wegen, da kann man schließlich auch mit dem Rennrad fahren.


----------



## RoDeBo (21. März 2022)

Oder gleich mit dem Auto 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## sibu (21. März 2022)

Der GA hat zwei Artikel: Zum über den Ansturm der Massen (wir brauchen also die breiten Waldautobahnen ), zum anderen sind die Borkenkäfer-Rodungen ohne strafrechtliche Konsequenz (hier im Schmelztal / Rheinsteig), der BUND meckert aber weiter. Die Artikel liegen hinter der Bezahl-Sperre. Kurzusammenfassung des ersten Artikels: Alle Parkplätze waren voll, die Gaststätten gut besucht und das Milchhäuschen öffent wohl im Sommer.


----------



## davez (21. März 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Der GA hat zwei Artikel: Zum über den Ansturm der Massen (wir brauchen also die breiten Waldautobahnen ), zum anderen sind die Borkenkäfer-Rodungen ohne strafrechtliche Konsequenz (hier im Schmelztal / Rheinsteig), der BUND meckert aber weiter. Die Artikel liegen hinter der Bezahl-Sperre. Kurzusammenfassung des ersten Artikels: Alle Parkplätze waren voll, die Gaststätten gut besucht und das Milchhäuschen öffent wohl im Sommer.


Ein kleines Beispiel zeigt die Problematik der unterschiedlichen Interessen. Die *monatliche* Pacht betrug beim Milchhäuschen EUR 6.500. Den größten Anteil am Umsatz wird zwischen Mai und September und da an den Wochenenden erwirtschaftet. D.h. der Pächter hat wenige Tage im Jahr an denen er den größten Anteil am Umsatz erwirtschaften muss. Er braucht an den wenigen Tagen maximale Frequenz an Besuchern. Möglichst viele Besucher an den Tagen sind für ihn also existentiell. Er wird also kein Interesse an einer Reduktion der Besucher haben, genauso wenig der Verpächter. Gleiches gilt für Löwenburger Hof, Einkehrhaus Waidmannsruh, Drachenfels Restaurant, Drachenfelsbahn usw. Der Rubel muss rollen - genauso wie bei dem Unternehmen, welches die Wege so großzügig geschottert hat 😉

Das der Umweltschutz nur das Feigenblatt und Scheinargument gegen Moutainbiker ist, muss jedem klar sein, der auch nur ein wenig die Zusammenhänge und (wirtschaftlichen) Abhängigkeiten kennt. Die persönlichen Interessen und daraus resultierenden Vorteile mal ganz außen vor gelassen.


----------



## RoDeBo (21. März 2022)

Wo kommt eigentlich der Schotter für das Naturschutzgebiet her? Aus dem Naturpark Eifel?


----------



## RoDeBo (21. März 2022)

Und was entsteht in dem verfallenen Haus zwischen Drachenburg und Hirschburg? ...ich sah neulich, dass sich da was tut...


----------



## davez (21. März 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Und was entsteht in dem verfallenen Haus zwischen Drachenburg und Hirschburg? ...ich sah neulich, dass sich da was tut...











						Neuer Burghof-Besitzer plant Alm im Siebengebirge
					

Königswinter – Eine Alm im Siebengebirge? Petersberg, Drachenfels und Co. sind zwar nicht so hoch wie die Alpen. Der neue Besitzer des Burghofs am Drachenfels, Bernd Siebdrat, will aus dem Anwesen trotzdem eine Alm mit Wanderherberge machen.




					www.express.de


----------



## RoDeBo (21. März 2022)

Klingt ja nach weiterer Entlastung des Naturschutzgebietes...🤣


----------



## RoDeBo (21. März 2022)

"Eine dringende Bitte an die Besucher: Bitte halten Sie sich an die offiziellen Wege und leinen Ihren Hund an! Mit rücksichtsvollem Verhalten ermöglichen Sie Vogelarten im Frühjahr und Sommer eine erfolgreiche Brut und im kräftezehrenden Winter eine ungestörte Nahrungsaufnahme. Auch andere Tierarten freuen sich über möglichst ruhige Lebensräume."

...schreibt die biologische Station Bonn Rhein Erft zum Ennert...
Nach dem Borkenkäferkahlschlag ist jetzt mal wieder frisches und ausgedehntes Baummikado im Ennert angesagt. Passt das irgendwie zusammen?

Im Garten ist Gehölzschnitt wegen Brutsaison jetzt verboten...🤔


----------



## sibu (21. März 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Wo kommt eigentlich der Schotter für das Naturschutzgebiet her? Aus dem Naturpark Eifel?


Nein, aus Düsseldorf, Berlin und Brüssel . Scherz beiseite: In der Eifel gibt es meines Wissens keine aktiven Basalt-Steinbrüche mehr, im Nationalpark Eifel gibt es keinen Basalt. Im Westerwald wurden einige Steinbrüche für den Ausbau des Abschlussdeiches am Ijsselmeer wieder geöffnet. Ab die aber auch noch Schotter herstellen? Eine nahe gelegene Quelle wäre der Hühnerberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (21. März 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Nein, aus Düsseldorf, Berlin und Brüssel . Scherz beiseite: In der Eifel gibt es meines Wissens keine aktiven Basalt-Steinbrüche mehr, im Nationalpark Eifel gibt es keinen Basalt. Im Westerwald wurden einige Steinbrüche für den Ausbau des Abschlussdeiches am Ijsselmeer wieder geöffnet. Ab die aber auch noch Schotter herstellen? Eine nahe gelegene Quelle wäre der Hühnerberg.


Davon gehe ich fast aus, dass die den Basalt für den Schotter bei meinen Eltern hinterm Haus abbauen.


----------



## Black-Under (21. März 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Nein, aus Düsseldorf, Berlin und Brüssel . Scherz beiseite: In der Eifel gibt es meines Wissens keine aktiven Basalt-Steinbrüche mehr, im Nationalpark Eifel gibt es keinen Basalt. Im Westerwald wurden einige Steinbrüche für den Ausbau des Abschlussdeiches am Ijsselmeer wieder geöffnet. Ab die aber auch noch Schotter herstellen? Eine nahe gelegene Quelle wäre der Hühnerberg.


Basalt gibt es in Mehrbach direkt vor der Haustür des 7G


----------



## sibu (21. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Basalt gibt es in Mehrbach direkt vor der Haustür des 7G


Du meinst den Meerberg oberhalb von Linz? Der Steinbruch ist geschlossen, das Brechwerk wurde vor kurzem abgerissen und das Gelände gehört jetzt einer Firma, die "Rekultivierung" im Namen führt. Die "Lütze Naak" zwischen Ohlenberg und Kasbach käme noch in Frage.


----------



## Black-Under (21. März 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Du meinst den Meerberg oberhalb von Linz? Der Steinbruch ist geschlossen, das Brechwerk wurde vor kurzem abgerissen und das Gelände gehört jetzt einer Firma, die "Rekultivierung" im Namen führt. Die "Lütze Naak" zwischen Ohlenberg und Kasbach käme noch in Frage.


Ja meinte Meerberg, da hatte die Autokorrektur von Handy zugeschlagen.

Ich wußte nicht dass der geschlossen ist.


----------



## RoDeBo (29. März 2022)

So funktioniert übrigens aktiver Naturschutz am Ennert...grad eben aufgenommen...🤮🤮🤬🤬👺


----------



## Black-Under (29. März 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> So funktioniert übrigens aktiver Naturschutz am Ennert...grad eben aufgenommen...🤮🤮🤬🤬👺Anhang anzeigen 1448004


Sind das deine Reifenspuren. Denn wir MTBler machen im Ennert ja den Wald kaputt.


----------



## davez (29. März 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> So funktioniert übrigens aktiver Naturschutz am Ennert...grad eben aufgenommen...🤮🤮🤬🤬👺Anhang anzeigen 1448004


Das ist der Wahnsinn  
Am vergangenen Samstag haben Pat und Patachon auf der Verbindung zwischen Drachenfels und Milchhäußchen kontrolliert. Die Wanderer haben alle den Kopf geschüttelt. Zum einen sei unverständlich, warum auf dem breiten Weg das Fahrradfahren nicht erlaubt sei. Zum anderen sei unverständlich, warum die Kollegen vom Ordnungsamt den selben Weg mit einem Auto befahren würden (während Fahrradfahrer aus "Gründen des Naturschutzes" dort nicht fahren dürften). Mein Vater mit dem ich unterwegs war meinte dazu nur "das ist nichts anderes als Schikane gegenüber Radfahrern"
 
🤮


----------



## Black-Under (29. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Das ist der Wahnsinn
> Am vergangenen Samstag haben Pat und Patachon auf der Verbindung zwischen Drachenfels und Milchhäußchen kontrolliert. Die Wanderer haben alle den Kopf geschüttelt. Zum einen sei unverständlich, warum auf dem breiten Weg das Fahrradfahren nicht erlaubt sei. Zum anderen sei unverständlich, warum die Kollegen vom Ordnungsamt den selben Weg mit einem Auto befahren würden (während Fahrradfahrer aus "Gründen des Naturschutzes" dort nicht fahren dürften). Mein Vater mit dem ich unterwegs war meinte dazu nur "das ist nichts anderes als Schikane gegenüber Radfahrern"
> 
> 🤮


Die beiden Kerlchen finden sich doch ganz toll wichtig.


----------



## davez (29. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die beiden Kerlchen finden sich doch ganz toll wichtig.


Wenn sie Spaziergänger mit freilaufenden Hunden und Spaziergänger auf verbotenen Wegen abkassieren würden könnten sie das Hundertfache einnehmen, da schauen die Hüter des Naturschutzes aber einfach weg; maximal gibt es eine mündliche Belehrung.

Hinter dem Burghof liefen die Wanderer am Wochenende im Dutzend den Hang hinunter, um den Weg abzukürzen. Inzwischen gibt es einen richtigen Pfad. Ähnliche Pfade sind in den letzten 2 Jahren an einigen Stellen des Siebengebirges durch Wanderer entstanden. Am Ende wird dann behauptet, der sei von Mountainbiker geschaffen worden. Passt halt besser ins Narrativ von Forst, Ordnungsamt und VVS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoDeBo (29. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Das ist der Wahnsinn
> Am vergangenen Samstag haben Pat und Patachon auf der Verbindung zwischen Drachenfels und Milchhäußchen kontrolliert. Die Wanderer haben alle den Kopf geschüttelt. Zum einen sei unverständlich, warum auf dem breiten Weg das Fahrradfahren nicht erlaubt sei. Zum anderen sei unverständlich, warum die Kollegen vom Ordnungsamt den selben Weg mit einem Auto befahren würden (während Fahrradfahrer aus "Gründen des Naturschutzes" dort nicht fahren dürften). Mein Vater mit dem ich unterwegs war meinte dazu nur "das ist nichts anderes als Schikane gegenüber Radfahrern"
> 
> 🤮


Unfassbar!!!
...leider fängt da kein GA oder WDR mal ein Stimmungsbild der Wanderer dazu ein...


----------



## Schn33fraese (29. März 2022)

Kann man da nicht langsam wegen Diskriminierung klagen?🤔 
Die Geschichte würde aber auch gut zu Xtra3 in die Rubrik der ganz reale Irrsin passen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (31. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> ... Forst, Ordnungsamt und VVS.


Cool bleiben: In 10 J. sind die entweder in Rente, im Heim oder schon tot


----------



## dopero (31. März 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Cool bleiben: In 10 J. sind die entweder in Rente, im Heim oder schon tot


Im Prinzip ja. Aber leider sind die „jungen“ Nachfolger meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nach noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Schn33fraese (1. April 2022)

Ja, ich habe letztens ein Grüppchen vom Forst beim Photoshooting der Brachflächen getroffen (SU aber nicht im 7GB). Mit 5 Autos waren sie im Wald 🥴. Die sahen in mir nur ein weiteres Problem, das hat man mich spüren lassen. Die jungen sind scheinbar tatsächlich mindestens genauso engstirnig. Wenn ich das Geld übrig hätte, würde ich mittlerweile zum Spaß prozessieren. So fahre ich einfach illegal. Die Strafe ist billiger als ein Anwalt.


----------



## davez (15. April 2022)

Pat und Patachon sind gerade wieder umweltfreundlich und vorbildlich im 7GB unterwegs. Sie stehen mit ihrem SUV zwischen Drachenfels und Milchhäuschen und kontrollieren dort. Fußgänger, die querfeldein laufen werden freundlich ermahnt, Radfahrer abkassiert, die auf dem Weg fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (15. April 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Pat und Patachon sind gerade wieder umweltfreundlich und vorbildlich im 7GB unterwegs. Sie stehen mit ihrem SUV zwischen Drachenfels und Milchhäuschen und kontrollieren dort. Fußgänger, die querfeldein laufen werden freundlich ermahnt, Radfahrer abkassiert, die auf dem Weg fahren


Steck denen doch mal einen Tannenzapfen in den Auspuff.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (15. April 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Pat und Patachon sind gerade wieder umweltfreundlich und vorbildlich im 7GB unterwegs.


Sorry, aber wer an Tagen wie heute an den "Hotspots" im 7G unterwegs ist, dem ist echt nicht zu helfen. Ich fahre da lieber in RLP, wo es keinen Wegeplan gibt.


----------



## Jaerrit (15. April 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer an Tagen wie heute an den "Hotspots" im 7G unterwegs ist, dem ist echt nicht zu helfen. Ich fahre da lieber in RLP, wo es keinen Wegeplan gibt.


Irgendwo muss man doch Zickzack-fahren trainieren 🥸
Trotzdem hilfreiche Info von @davez, bei mir kann es zB vorkommen das ich auf ner längeren Runde dort vorbeikomme, wenngleich ich nicht ins 7GB fahren um Trails mitzunehmen, sondern weil es einfach auf dem Weg liegt


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2022)

Da 👉🏻 Gehts Lank Peter Pank Schönen Dank
https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/ 🤡


----------



## davez (15. April 2022)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da 👉🏻 Gehts Lank Peter Pank Schönen Dank
> https://www.rennrad-news.de/news/ 🤡


War das Dein Kavenz im Bike Markt? 😉 😂


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2022)

War?🧐


----------



## sinusalba (15. April 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Pat und Patachon sind gerade wieder umweltfreundlich und vorbildlich im 7GB unterwegs. Sie stehen mit ihrem SUV zwischen Drachenfels und Milchhäuschen und kontrollieren dort. Fußgänger, die querfeldein laufen werden freundlich ermahnt, Radfahrer abkassiert, die auf dem Weg fahren


Sorry, aber wer um diese Uhrzeit in diesem Hotspot "illegal " unterwegs ist hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren....


----------



## davez (15. April 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer um diese Uhrzeit in diesem Hotspot "illegal " unterwegs ist hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren....


Der Weg ist so breit, dass die meisten Radfahrer (zu Recht) überhaupt nicht auf den Gedanken kommen, auf einem gesperrten Weg zu fahren. Ich wusste es bis vor ein paar Wochen auch nicht.


----------



## davez (16. April 2022)

Sehr interessant. Erst 1975 würde der Bevölkerung in Österreich erlaubt, private Wälder zu betreten. Ein Zitat, das mich sehr an die Diskussionen im Siebengebirge und die fragwürdigen Argumente des VVS und Forsts gegenüber Mountainbikern erinnern.

"...dass die Entscheidung, einzelne Gruppen wie etwa Mountainbiker von der Erholungssuche im Wald auszuschließen, nichts anderes ist als *politische Willkür auf Basis des Wunsches einiger weniger*, die besitzen."









						Als Österreich den Menschen erlaubt hat, den Wald zu betreten
					

Im Juli 1975 wurde im Nationalrat das Forstgesetz beschlossen. Bis dahin war es allgemein verboten, den Wald zu betreten – jeder und jedem. So wie es bis heute für Mountainbiker gilt




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Schn33fraese (22. April 2022)

Edit: Hier stand ein Kommentar zu alten Posts, keine Ahnung warum ich aus 2017 zitiert habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. April 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Edit: Hier stand ein Kommentar zu alten Posts, keine Ahnung warum ich aus 2017 zitiert habe



2017 war die Welt noch (fast) in Ordnung. 5 J. später ist es im 7G nicht besser geworden


----------



## Schn33fraese (23. April 2022)

Ja, das ging mir auch durch den Kopf.


----------



## davez (21. Juni 2022)

Heute hatte ich ein sehr sympathisches Gepräch mit einem der Förster. Umso erstaunlicher, weil ich ihn zu Beginn des Gesprächs von der Seite angemacht habe. Im Nachhinein tat es mir leid, aber es ist das Ergebnis der ständigen Schickanen gegenüber Mountainbikern im 7GB durch das Ordnungsamt.

Der Förster war mir zweimal mit dem Auto im Wald begegnet, ich traf ihn dann am Haus des VVS. Ich sprach ihn an und meinte, dass es wirklich unnötig sei mit dem Auto durch den Wald zu fahren und gleichzeitig die Mountainbiker als Naturzerstörer zu brandmarken. Er sagte zunächst, er müsse was transportieren. Da das ganz offensichtlich eine schlechte Ausrede war, musste er selbst lachen.

Er eröffnete dann sehr freundlich das Gespräch und ich drückte meinen Unmut über die Behandlung der Mountainbiker im 7GB aus. Die Ungleichbehandlung von Mountainbikern gegenüber Spaziergängern mit freilaufenden Hunden und Querfeldein-Wanderern durch das Ordnungsamt würde die Willkür und Einseitigkeit offensichtlich machen.

Wir sprachen eine Viertelstunde dazu. Er sagte, dass der Forst grundsätzlich nichts gegen Mountainbiker habe und es "schwarze Schafe" unter allen Nutzern / Besuchern des 7GB gäbe. Die Logik des Wegeplans erschließe sich ihm auch nicht und er sehe, dass es völlig einseitig die Interessen der Wanderer wiederspiegle. Man müsse ein Lobby der Mountainbiker zusammenführen und die Interessen bei einer Neugestaltung des Wegeplans ins Feld führen. Er verstehe, dass es auch Raum für Mountainbiker geben müsse. Schließlich stünde der Wald allen Besuchern als Naherholungsgebiet zur Verfügung und nicht nur Wanderern.

Es war ein wirklich offenes und verständnisvolles Gespräch, das mir Hoffnung macht bei der Neugestaltung des Wegeplans.


----------



## Derwinter08 (22. Juni 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich ein sehr sympathisches Gepräch mit einem der Förster. Umso erstaunlicher, weil ich ihn zu Beginn des Gesprächs von der Seite angemacht habe. Im Nachhinein tat es mir leid, aber es ist das Ergebnis der ständigen Schickanen gegenüber Mountainbikern im 7GB durch das Ordnungsamt.
> 
> Der Förster war mir zweimal mit dem Auto im Wald begegnet, ich traf ihn dann am Haus des VVS. Ich sprach ihn an und meinte, dass es wirklich unnötig sei mit dem Auto durch den Wald zu fahren und gleichzeitig die Mountainbiker als Naturzerstörer zu brandmarken. Er sagte zunächst, er müsse was transportieren. Da das ganz offensichtlich eine schlechte Ausrede war, musste er selbst lachen.
> 
> ...


Das hört sich doch gut an,
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass einer von den neuen Förster der mir aus dem Persönlichen Umfeld bekannt ist, doch sehr aufgeschlossen ist was MTB ler angeht.
Dies ist aber bei so gut wie allen jungen Forstleuten der Fall weil diese einfach einen anderen Bezug zu dieser Sport Art haben.
Desshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn es zum Generationswechsel im Forst kommt auch eine neue Politik in Richtung der Freizeitsportler gefahren wird.
Also es heißt hoffen auf eine gute Zukunft


----------



## Geplagter (22. Juni 2022)

Derwinter08 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an,
> Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass einer von den neuen Förster der mir aus dem Persönlichen Umfeld bekannt ist, doch sehr aufgeschlossen ist was MTB ler angeht.
> Dies ist aber bei so gut wie allen jungen Forstleuten der Fall weil diese einfach einen anderen Bezug zu dieser Sport Art haben.
> Desshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn es zum Generationswechsel im Forst kommt auch eine neue Politik in Richtung der Freizeitsportler gefahren wird.
> Also es heißt hoffen auf eine gute Zukunft


Das an manchen Stellen durchaus ein Umdenken einzusetzen scheint, sieht man im Bereich der Stadt Bonn ja durchaus auch daran, dass es für die Trails am Venusberg nun eine Machbarkeitsstudie geben soll und die Erfolgsaussichten, dass dort ein legaler Trail entstehen kann, scheinen ja nicht schlecht zu sein . Dass all dies unter der Führung einer grünen Oberbürgermeisterin passiert, finde ich durchaus bemerkenswert.
Evtl. beherzigt man dort und anderswo auch den Grundsatz "Listen, learn, take action".


----------



## Mimsey (22. Juni 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das an manchen Stellen durchaus ein Umdenken einzusetzen scheint, sieht man im Bereich der Stadt Bonn ja durchaus auch daran, dass es für die Trails am Venusberg nun eine Machbarkeitsstudie geben soll und die Erfolgsaussichten, dass dort ein legaler Trail entstehen kann, scheinen ja nicht schlecht zu sein . Dass all dies unter der Führung einer grünen Oberbürgermeisterin passiert, finde ich durchaus bemerkenswert.
> Evtl. beherzigt man dort und anderswo auch den Grundsatz "Listen, learn, take action".


Machbarkeitsstudie ist doch schon durch ?  
Da läuft es.

Problem im 7gebirge, ist nicht der Förster, sondern der VVS, die sind zuständig für den Wegeplan, wir sollten alle in den Verein, dann bei Vorstandswahl den Laden übernehmen..


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. Juni 2022)

Mimsey schrieb:


> ..., wir sollten alle in den Verein, dann bei Vorstandswahl den Laden übernehmen..



Feindliche Übernahme


----------



## Black-Under (22. Juni 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Feindliche Übernahme


Ernsthaft sowas ist möglich.


----------



## JEUS (22. Juni 2022)

Muss man aber vorher mal genau die Satzung anschauen. Ggf müssen die über die Aufnahme abstimmen im Vorstand. Dann könnte man daran bereits scheitern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JEUS (22. Juni 2022)




----------



## Schn33fraese (22. Juni 2022)

Da warst du schneller. Die haben schon dafür gesorgt, unter sich zu bleiben. K.a. welche Scharade es braucht, um da nicht abgeleht zu werden. Wenn da plötzlich 100 Anträge von mehrheitlich jungen bis mittelalten Typen eingehen, werden die sich auch Fragen, was gerade abgeht. Auch wenn es den Eindruck erweckt, auf den Kopf gefallen sind die nicht.


----------



## Geplagter (22. Juni 2022)

JEUS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1503428


Die Rechte und Pflichten halten sich ja in erfreulich überschaubaren Grenzen. Das sollte jeder von uns leisten können.
Den Spaß könnte man sich eigentlich mal gönnen. ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juni 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Die haben schon dafür gesorgt, unter sich zu bleiben


Dann sollte man mal entweder die Satzung prüfen lassen oder die Vereinbarung, nach der der VVS für den Wegeplan zuständig ist. Das ist dann mal ein echter Skandal.


----------



## Schn33fraese (22. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann sollte man mal entweder die Satzung prüfen lassen oder die Vereinbarung, nach der der VVS für den Wegeplan zuständig ist. Das ist dann mal ein echter Skandal.



Keine Ahnung ob das Sinn macht, ich kann das nicht beurteilen. Aber wenn ich mir die Satzung anschaue:
Der Vorstand entscheidet und muss die Entscheidung auch nicht begründen. Dann hat man noch die Chance, Widerspruch einzulegen und bei einer Mitgliederversammlung abstimmen zu lassen. Allerdings kann ich mir halt gut vorstellen, dass eine Mehrheit der Mitglieder eh der Einschätzung des Vorstandes folgen wird - das ausgrezende Verhalten des Vereins lässt für mich diesen Schluss einfach zu.









						Vereinsrecht: Aufnahme in den Verein verweigern? - Vereinswelt.de
					

Aufnahme in den Verein verweigern » Ist es einem Verein erlaubt, Mitglieder nicht aufzunehmen? Vereinsrechtsexperte Günter Stein kennt sich aus.



					www.vereinswelt.de
				




Wenn ich diesen Text zu Grunde lege, fehlt mir die Phantasie, mit einer Klage erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juni 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen Text zu Grunde lege, fehlt mir die Phantasie, mit einer Klage erfolgreich zu sein.


Das mit der Mitgliedschaft ist mir so ungefähr bekannt, das haben wir bei unserem Förderverein auch so gemacht. Es kann doch aber nicht sein, dass einem weitgehend geschlossen Klub die Aufgabe übertragen wird, einen für alle Besucher verbindlichen Wegeplan für einen Nationalpark festzulegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (22. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es kann doch aber nicht sein, dass einem weitgehend geschlossen Klub die Aufgabe übertragen wird, einen für alle Besucher verbindlichen Wegeplan für einen Nationalpark festzulegen?


Da hast du vollkommen recht. Nur ist der ja nicht weitgehend geschlossen. Ich denke, wenn ich jetzt als einzelner einen Antrag stelle, unbescholten wie ich mit meinem Klarnamen bin, werde ich da auch aufgenommen. Um aber eine kritische Masse bei Versammlungen zu erreichen, müssten wohl eher hunderte Biker eintreten. Der Verein hat immerhin wohl fast 2000 Mitglieder. Wenn da nun, sagen wir mal, 100 neue Anträge innerhalb von wenigen Wochen eintrudeln, wirft das bestimmt Fragen auf.

Ob das im Zusammenhang mit dem Wegeplan justitisch einwandfrei ist, müsste halt mal ein Jurist klären.


----------



## sibu (23. Juni 2022)

Laut der Übersicht gilt die Naturschutzverordnung im Siebengebirge einschließlich Wegeplan noch bis Juni 2025. Damals bei der Erstellung hatte der VVS noch als Träger des Naturparks ein großes Gewicht bei der Konzeption - er ist weiterhin einer der großen Grundeigentümer im Siebengebirge. Bei der Neuerstellung der Naturschutzverordnung ist die Mitwirkung der Bevölkerung vorgeschrieben, dazu gibt es eine öffentliche Auslegung des Entwurfs. Besser wäre es, wenn man schon in den Entwurf Ideen einbringen könnte. Das geht als Einzelner sehr schwer, mit der DIMB-Ortsgruppe könnte man deutlich bessere Chancen haben. Sonst wird die neue Verordnung vermutlich nur eine leicht überarbeitete Kopie der alten.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (23. Juni 2022)

Wäre auch schön, wenn auch der ADFC mal nicht so täte, als würde der Wegplan in 7G "Tourenradler:Innen" nicht betreffen.


----------



## dopero (23. Juni 2022)

Die Verordnung des 7GB hat da beim schnellen durchsehen imho durchaus Potential.
Bei Schutzzweck:


> d) gemäß § 20 Satz 1 Buchstabe c) LG wegen der Selten- heit, besonderen Eigenart und hervorragenden Schönheit
> … des Siebengebirges in seiner Gesamtheit und der *damit verbundenen Eignung für die natur- und land- schaftsgebundene Erholung, das Naturerleben und die Umweltbildung*, …


Bei Umsetzung des Schutzzwecks:


> …
> *Einschränkung der Freizeitaktivitäten.*


😳
Da passt doch schon der Schutzzweck und dessen Umsetzung imho gar nicht zusammen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (23. Juni 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Da passt doch schon der Schutzzweck und dessen Umsetzung imho gar nicht zusammen.



Das passt schon zusammen, nur das eine Gruppe der Nutzer:Innen eindeutig bevorzugt wird, während andere (bspw. MTBler:Innen u. Reiter:Innen) das Nachsehen haben.


----------



## Schn33fraese (23. Juni 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Wäre auch schön, wenn auch der ADFC mal nicht so täte, als würde der Wegplan in 7G "Tourenradler:Innen" nicht betreffen.


Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass man von denen Verständniss, geschweige denn Rückendeckung erwarten kann. Ich habe letztens ein Heftchen beim XXL Feld mitgenommen, wenn ich es finde, mache ich ein Foto vom Artikel.

Tja, peinlich. Man sollte die Artikel, auf die man sich bezieht, im Kopf haben. Hier die Links zu den Pdfs

Ausgabe 1/2022

Ausgabe 2/2022

In 1/22 ist der Artikel, in 2/22 wurden Reaktionen veröffentlicht. Das Problem scheint erkannt, die Lösung ist eh klar. Wie genau man sich da engagiert konnte ich jetzt bei schnellem Qerlesen nicht finden. 

Ich war auch Mitglied bei Umweltschutzorganisationen, aber da herrscht mittlerweile eine derart überaufgeregte Stimmung, wäre wir in einem Computerspiel würde ich sagen, wir stehen kurz vorm Endgegner und suchen panisch nach der legendären Waffe. Angeblich wurde das Ordnungamt sogar im Windecker Ländchen am Traileingang gesichtet. Im Wirtschaftswald. Wäre zum Lachen, wenn man nicht das Gefühl hätte, die Schlinge um den Hals zieht sich weiter zu.

Im Frühjahr wäre ich fast von einem fetten Geländewagen überfahren worden, das Fahrzeug hatte ein Wappen auf der Seite, fragt mich nicht nach Details. Im Wald auf Schotter, breit genug für 40 Tonner. Wir fuhren berghoch, die kamen uns entgegen. Bremsen? Angemessene Geschwindigkeit? Fehlanzeige. Hinter mir waren noch weitere Biker, die hätten die auch fast abgeräumt, die Kollegen waren durch unser fluchen aber gewarnt.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Juni 2022)

Auch zu Fuß ist man vor wahnsinnigen Strafen nicht gefeit. Bei Regentagen durchforsten sie das Netz nach Vergehen:


----------



## zett78 (24. Juni 2022)

Spinne angeleuchtet!!!
Was für Spakken!!!!!!!!


----------



## davez (24. Juni 2022)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Auch zu Fuß ist man vor wahnsinnigen Strafen nicht gefeit. Bei Regentagen durchforsten sie das Netz nach Vergehen:


Unfassbar, was die sich im Amt in ihrer selbstgefälligen Art leisten


----------



## Schn33fraese (24. Juni 2022)

Die kann man nicht ernst nehmen. Ich weiß nicht wie es kommen könnte, das da nur noch Kleingeister sitzen, die sich im Glanze ihrer Bemühungen um die Umwelt und der Einhaltung stupider Regelungen sonnen. Die leben viel zu gut von unseren Steuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (24. Juni 2022)

Für die Märchenonkels vom VVS und den zuständigen Behörden, die mantramäßig behaupten, Mountainbiken würde den Wald schädigen


----------



## Schn33fraese (24. Juni 2022)

Als ob man da mit Fakten und wissenschaftlichen Argumenten weiter käme, du bist doch nicht den ersten Tag hier.


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2022)

Das mit dem Video bzgl Bußgeld  ist krass....

Die Herrschaften wären in manchen dunklen Zeiten wohl auch ganz vorne dabei gewesen.

Muss man ja aufpassen, was man hier schreibt 

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße


----------



## herrundmeister (24. Juni 2022)

naja, das Land NRW erlaubt sich auch ein everpflichtende Gebäude- und Wohnungszählung durchzuführen und droht mit 5000 € Strafe bei Nichterfüllung


----------



## davez (24. Juni 2022)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Video bzgl Bußgeld  ist krass....
> 
> Die Herrschaften wären in manchen dunklen Zeiten wohl auch ganz vorne dabei gewesen.
> 
> ...


Mit dem Unterschied, dass sie heutzutage dafür sogar noch Geld bekommen

Das ist wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen Jobs bei denen möglicherweise eine Akte hier als Bewerbungsschreiben zu werten ist (kleiner Scherz) 🤣😉








						Stasi-Unterlagen-Archiv
					

Campus-Forum 'Demokratie statt Diktatur' – unter diesem Titel streamen wir vom 25. Mai bis 24. Juni vom historischen Ort ' Stasi -Zentrale. Campus für Demokratie'.




					www.stasi-unterlagen-archiv.de


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. Juni 2022)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Video bzgl Bußgeld  ist krass....



Naja - Naturschutzverordnung bleibt nun mal Naturschutzverordnung.
Das mit der Spinne und dem Feuersalamander anleuchten ist zwar schon fast albern, aber Feuer im Wald machen ist ja wohl ein absolutes No-Go. Und wenn man sich dann auch noch im Rahmen der heute weit verbreiteten Geltunssucht selbst filmt, um dann bei Youtube, Facebook et al der Öffentlichkeit sein aufregendes Leben im Dschungel des 7G zu präsentieren: Selber schuld.

Da ist es besser unter dem Radar zu bleiben und still zu genießen


----------



## talybont (24. Juni 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich dann auch noch im Rahmen der heute weit verbreiteten Geltunssucht selbst filmt, um dann bei Youtube, Facebook et al der Öffentlichkeit sein aufregendes Leben im Dschungel des 7G zu präsentieren: Selber schuld.


Zivilisationskrankheit Nummer eins! Ohne Social Media geht nix mehr.


----------



## shmee (24. Juni 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Naja - Naturschutzverordnung bleibt nun mal Naturschutzverordnung.
> Das mit der Spinne und dem Feuersalamander anleuchten ist zwar schon fast albern, aber Feuer im Wald machen ist ja wohl ein absolutes No-Go. Und wenn man sich dann auch noch im Rahmen der heute weit verbreiteten Geltunssucht selbst filmt, um dann bei Youtube, Facebook et al der Öffentlichkeit sein aufregendes Leben im Dschungel des 7G zu präsentieren: Selber schuld.
> 
> Da ist es besser unter dem Radar zu bleiben und still zu genießen


Da geb ich dir grundsätzlich recht, es bleibt nur der Fakt, dass die Naturschutzverordnung im Kern komplett unsinnig ist, wie man ja am Beispiel der Spinne gut sehen kann. Es geht um bürokratische Verwaltungsakte, darum, auch noch den letzen Winkel zu kontrollieren und damit seinen Job zu rechtfertigen. Und in den wenigsten Fällen um echten Naturschutz, s. bspw. die Schotterung der Wege. Da haben sicher viel mehr Salamander und Spinnen gelitten, als durch den einen Typen mit seiner Taschenlampe. Scheinheiligkeit par excellence.

Aber gut, wenn mein Sohn eine der unendlich vielen unter Artenschutz stehenden und auf unserem Balkon ansässigen Kreuzspinnen nachts noch mal mit seiner Taschenlampe anleuchtet, bereite ich ihn schon mal drauf vor, dass dann demnächst das SEK unter Ägide des BUND vor der Türe steht......


----------



## talybont (24. Juni 2022)

shmee schrieb:


> Aber gut, wenn mein Sohn eine der unendlich vielen unter Artenschutz stehenden und auf unserem Balkon ansässigen Kreuzspinnen nachts noch mal mit seiner Taschenlampe anleuchtet, bereite ich ihn schon mal drauf vor, dass dann demnächst das SEK unter Ägide des BUND vor der Türe steht......


Und wenn sie rein kommt, darf Deine Frau sie nicht aufsaugen oder breitschlagen. Sonst Gulag in Ostsibirien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derwinter08 (24. Juni 2022)

Mich lässt es immer wieder erstaunen was so aus all unseren Steuern finanziert wird.
Naturschutz ist wichtig aber nicht so.
Dann sollte mit dem Geld, welches dort verbrannt wird, lieber Schulen oder Krankenhäuser finanziert werden als solche Experten.
Mit diesen Helden hatte ich auch schon Kontakt und wurde als damals 16 jährige von denen völlig zur Sau gemacht und wurde wie ein Straftäter behandelt.
Obwohl ich lediglich die Löwenburg hoch gefahren bin,
Darauf hin wurde ich mit einem VW Bus verfolgt und etwas harsch gestoppt in SEK Manier.
Man beachte das der Weg aus Naturschutz gründen für Radfahrer gesperrt ist aber der VW Bus darf da lang knallen
Heheheh 
Naja da habe ich mir gedacht,dass die zwei Jungs gerne Polizist geworden wären aber  die geistigen sowie Körperlichen Anforderungen zum Glück für die Allgemeinheit weit unterschritten haben.
Naja ihr merkt das ich ein großen Groll auf diese Menschen hege.
Aber das zeigt mir das im Siebengebirge und in unseren Land sich was ändern muss.
Also es gibt viel zu tuen 
Damit ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Derwinter08 (24. Juni 2022)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Video bzgl Bußgeld  ist krass....
> 
> Die Herrschaften wären in manchen dunklen Zeiten wohl auch ganz vorne dabei gewesen.
> 
> ...


Da hat’s du recht,dass habe ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Juni 2022)

Derwinter08 schrieb:


> Naja da habe ich mir gedacht,dass die zwei Jungs gerne Polizist geworden wären aber die geistigen sowie Körperlichen Anforderungen zum Glück für die Allgemeinheit weit unterschritten haben.


Und Zuhause gibt's Schläge von der Frau mit dem Nudelholz. 😁


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2022)

Derwinter08 schrieb:


> Mich lässt es immer wieder erstaunen was so aus all unseren Steuern finanziert wird.
> Naturschutz ist wichtig aber nicht so.
> Dann sollte mit dem Geld, welches dort verbrannt wird, lieber Schulen oder Krankenhäuser finanziert werden als solche Experten.
> Mit diesen Helden hatte ich auch schon Kontakt und wurde als damals 16 jährige von denen völlig zur Sau gemacht und wurde wie ein Straftäter behandelt.
> ...


Ich muss in diesem Zusammenhang nochmal darauf hinweisen dass so eine Art jemanden zu stoppen nicht legitim ist und eine Nötigung darstellt.
Da gibt es ein paar Urteile zu.
In so einem Fall darauf hinweisen und auf die Polizei bestehen und Anzeige erstatten.
Wenn das öfter passiert wird die Staatsanwaltschaft denen nämlich den Puls fühlen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Juni 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich muss in diesem Zusammenhang nochmal darauf hinweisen dass so eine Art jemanden zu stoppen nicht legitim ist und eine Nötigung darstellt.
> Da gibt es ein paar Urteile zu.
> In so einem Fall darauf hinweisen und auf die Polizei bestehen und Anzeige erstatten.
> Wenn das öfter passiert wird die Staatsanwaltschaft denen nämlich den Puls fühlen.


Schon richtig, aber wo ist der Zeuge der deren Verhalten bestätigen kann? Denen wird man eher glauben als einem Fahrrad-Rowdy, der illegal im Wald ist. Hatte mal eine Situation mit aggressiven Polizisten. Zum Glück konnte ich erfolgreich flüchten. Die hätten mich vom Rad gerissen usw. Später können die immer behaupten, Du bist bei der Flucht gestürzt. 
Hat's alles schon hier gegeben. Ein Bekannter von mir ist auch vor einer Kontrolle (hatte kein Licht und keine Lust sich mit Bullerei auseinandersetzen) abgehauen. Die Beamten haben ihn überholt, dann gebremst und einer ist aus dem Auto und hat ihn vom Fahrrad getreten. Er ist hingefallen, Kopfverletzungen, Fahrrad kaputt,.... Eine junge Frau hatte hier nach einer Kontrolle des Personalausweises auch 3 gebrochene Rippen. 
Ein Förster hat in Bayern auch schon mal auf Biker geschossen. Bei der Befragung gab er an, er dachte es handelte sich um Wild. 
Ohne Zeuge kommen die ungeschoren davon. 
Von daher; Glück gehabt dass da jemand nur ausgebremst wurde. Warum die mit Autos und schwerem Gerät (Harvester) durch den Wald dürfen und Mountainbiker unglaublichen Schaden anrichten, erschließt sich mir aber auch nicht.


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Juni 2022)

https://m.facebook.com/pg/Verband-der-grantigen-F%C3%B6rster-J%C3%A4ger-613350792130391/posts/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0
		

Interessant was Einige da von sich geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. Juni 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> https://m.facebook.com/pg/Verband-der-grantigen-F%C3%B6rster-J%C3%A4ger-613350792130391/posts/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0
> 
> 
> Interessant was Einige da von sich geben.


Der Verband ist gut. Ein schöner Honigtopf für diejenigen, die was gegen das Bteretungsrecht im Allgemeinen und MTBiker im besonderen haben und ihre Aggression öffentlich äußern wollen.


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. Juni 2022)

🤣😵‍💫 ich habe nur schnell die ersten Posts angeschaut, das ist doch Ironie?!?! Wobei man das schon auch glauben kann. Geschossen hat noch niemand auf mich, aber so ein Spacko hat mal auf mich angelegt. Habe dann das Handy gezückt und Foto gemacht. Aber der Typ kann schneller die Wumme senken als ich mein dummes Handy entsperren von daher war nix mit Beweisfoto. Nur Jäger im Wald reicht nicht.


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber wo ist der Zeuge der deren Verhalten bestätigen kann? Denen wird man eher glauben als einem Fahrrad-Rowdy, der illegal im Wald ist. Hatte mal eine Situation mit aggressiven Polizisten. Zum Glück konnte ich erfolgreich flüchten. Die hätten mich vom Rad gerissen usw. Später können die immer behaupten, Du bist bei der Flucht gestürzt.
> Hat's alles schon hier gegeben. Ein Bekannter von mir ist auch vor einer Kontrolle (hatte kein Licht und keine Lust sich mit Bullerei auseinandersetzen) abgehauen. Die Beamten haben ihn überholt, dann gebremst und einer ist aus dem Auto und hat ihn vom Fahrrad getreten. Er ist hingefallen, Kopfverletzungen, Fahrrad kaputt,.... Eine junge Frau hatte hier nach einer Kontrolle des Personalausweises auch 3 gebrochene Rippen.
> Ein Förster hat in Bayern auch schon mal auf Biker geschossen. Bei der Befragung gab er an, er dachte es handelte sich um Wild.
> Ohne Zeuge kommen die ungeschoren davon.
> Von daher; Glück gehabt dass da jemand nur ausgebremst wurde. Warum die mit Autos und schwerem Gerät (Harvester) durch den Wald dürfen und Mountainbiker unglaublichen Schaden anrichten, erschließt sich mir aber auch nicht.


Trotz allem landet so etwas bei der Staatsanwaltsschaft und die nervt das auf Dauer. Denn Nötigung ist kein Antragsdelikt die Staatsanwaltschaft muss bei Kenntnis ermitteln. Das heisst Papierkram.
Wenn das natürlich nie jemand macht......


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Verband ist gut. Ein schöner Honigtopf für diejenigen, die was gegen das Bteretungsrecht im Allgemeinen und MTBiker im besonderen haben und ihre Aggression öffentlich äußern wollen.


Das hört sich an als wenn da ne Menge Reichsbürger bei sind.
Na ja kenne einen Jäger was der von manchen Kollegen hält...er meinte nur er jage nur alleine mit den anderen Idioten will er nix zu tun haben.
Der beschwert sich nur über MTBler die Nachts mit Stirnlampe im Wald rumfahren....dann ist seine Jagd nämlich gelaufen. Er jagt aber auch nur für seinen eigenen Verzehr...


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juni 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> 🤣😵‍💫 ich habe nur schnell die ersten Posts angeschaut, das ist doch Ironie?!?! Wobei man das schon auch glauben kann. Geschossen hat noch niemand auf mich, aber so ein Spacko hat mal auf mich angelegt. Habe dann das Handy gezückt und Foto gemacht. Aber der Typ kann schneller die Wumme senken als ich mein dummes Handy entsperren von daher war nix mit Beweisfoto. Nur Jäger im Wald reicht nicht.


Schade du keine laufende GoPro dabei hattest.... Das hätte ich dann entsprechend angezeigt...


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> 🤣😵‍💫 ich habe nur schnell die ersten Posts angeschaut, das ist doch Ironie?!?! Wobei man das schon auch glauben kann. Geschossen hat noch niemand auf mich, aber so ein Spacko hat mal auf mich angelegt. Habe dann das Handy gezückt und Foto gemacht. Aber der Typ kann schneller die Wumme senken als ich mein dummes Handy entsperren von daher war nix mit Beweisfoto. Nur Jäger im Wald reicht nicht.


Auch hier trotzdem anzeigen. Wenn das mehrmals bei der Staatsanwaltschaft landet schauen die irgendwann genauer hin.


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. Juni 2022)

Hm. Der wollte bestimmt nur mit dem Fernglas der Flinte beobachten was ich mache und ob ich auf illegalem Weg fahre. Ganz bestimmt, Ehrenwort.
Mit Fotos und Video muss man aufpassen, Stichwort Recht am eigenen Bild. Dashcam Videos von Auto sind doch auch nicht vor Gericht verwertbar.


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Hm. Der wollte bestimmt nur mit dem Fernglas der Flinte beobachten was ich mache und ob ich auf illegalem Weg fahre. Ganz bestimmt, Ehrenwort.
> Mit Fotos und Video muss man aufpassen, Stichwort Recht am eigenen Bild. Dashcam Videos von Auto sind doch auch nicht vor Gericht verwertbar.


Doch Dashcam Videos sind mittlerweile verwertbar.  Da hat sich das Gesetz geändert


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juni 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Hm. Der wollte bestimmt nur mit dem Fernglas der Flinte beobachten was ich mache und ob ich auf illegalem Weg fahre. Ganz bestimmt, Ehrenwort.
> Mit Fotos und Video muss man aufpassen, Stichwort Recht am eigenen Bild. Dashcam Videos von Auto sind doch auch nicht vor Gericht verwertbar.


Das Recht am eigenen Bild verliert der jenige bei mir  mit begehen einer Straftat... Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell manche reisaus nehmen wenn man das Handy zückt....


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Juni 2022)

Theorie und Praxis, Recht haben und Recht bekommen.....
Natürlich ist die Rechtslage auf dem Papier klar, aber zu den ersten erfolglosen Opfern möchte ich nicht gehören. Der SUV-Fahrer, der die Rennradfahrer nötigte und in Gefahr brachte, wurde auch aufgrund eines Videos angeklagt. Da hat's bestimmt vorher noch X Situationen gegeben, wo er ungestraft davongekommen ist. Auch weil sie unfallfrei blieben. Für zwei Fälle gab es ja Anzeigen, mögliche andere kennt nur er selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (25. Juni 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Hm. Der wollte bestimmt nur mit dem Fernglas der Flinte beobachten was ich mache und ob ich auf illegalem Weg fahre. Ganz bestimmt, Ehrenwort.
> Mit Fotos und Video muss man aufpassen, Stichwort Recht am eigenen Bild. Dashcam Videos von Auto sind doch auch nicht vor Gericht verwertbar.


Doch, sind sie (zum Teil). Die Rechtsprechung ist da noch im Fluss

„Zuletzt sprach sich der BGH in einer Entscheidung in engen Grenzen für eine Verwertung von Videoaufzeichnungen im Zivilgerichtsprozess aus. Dem BGH zufolge ist der Einsatz von Dashcams denkbar, wenn Aufzeichnungen nur kurz und anlassbezogen erfolgen und Videomaterial erst im Zusammenhang mit einer Kollision oder starken Bremsung erfolgt.“


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Theorie und Praxis, Recht haben und Recht bekommen.....
> Natürlich ist die Rechtslage auf dem Papier klar, aber zu den ersten erfolglosen Opfern möchte ich nicht gehören. Der SUV-Fahrer, der die Rennradfahrer nötigte und in Gefahr brachte, wurde auch aufgrund eines Videos angeklagt. Da hat's bestimmt vorher noch X Situationen gegeben, wo er ungestraft davongekommen ist. Auch weil sie unfallfrei blieben. Für zwei Fälle gab es ja Anzeigen, mögliche andere kennt nur er selbst.


Eben das ist ein gutes Beispiel die vorherigen Anzeigen zählen da mit. Deswegen auch wenns aussichtslos ist. Anzeigen.
Ist genau wie mit richterlichen Mahnbescheiden. Die führen auch zu einem Vermerk bei der Schufa. Auch wenn kuchts zu holen ist. Dem Nächsten kann es vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Doch, sind sie (zum Teil). Die Rechtsprechung ist da noch im Fluss
> 
> „Zuletzt sprach sich der BGH in einer Entscheidung in engen Grenzen für eine Verwertung von Videoaufzeichnungen im Zivilgerichtsprozess aus. Dem BGH zufolge ist der Einsatz von Dashcams denkbar, wenn Aufzeichnungen nur kurz und anlassbezogen erfolgen und Videomaterial erst im Zusammenhang mit einer Kollision oder starken Bremsung erfolgt.“


Das BGH hat dazu 2018 eindeutig entschieden





						BGH Urteil vom 15.05.2018 - VI ZR 233/17 | Deutsches Anwalt Office Premium | Recht | Haufe
					

Leitsatz (amtlich) a) Die permanente und anlasslose Aufzeichnung des Verkehrsgeschehens ist mit den datenschutzrechtlichen Regelungen des Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes nicht vereinbar. b) Die Verwertung von sog. Dashcam-Aufzeichnungen, die ein Unfallbeteiligter vom Unfallgeschehen gefertigt ...




					www.haufe.de


----------



## davez (25. Juni 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das BGH hat dazu 2018 eindeutig entschieden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist leider nicht eindeutig 😉

Verwertbarkeit bejaht, dauerhafte Aufzeichnung verboten... das läßt viel Spielraum für die Gerichte.

Das ist leider typisch, wenn die Richter sich unsicher sind. Damit führt selbst ein BGH Urteil nicht zur Rechtssicherheit


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Es ist leider nicht eindeutig 😉
> 
> Verwertbarkeit bejaht, dauerhafte Aufzeichnung verboten... das läßt viel Spielraum für die Gerichte.
> 
> Das ist leider typisch, wenn die Richter sich unsicher sind. Damit führt selbst ein BGH Urteil nicht zur Rechtssicherheit


Es gibt schon einige Urteile wo die Dash Cam Aufnahmen verwertet wurden. Selbst eine nicht legale Aufzeichnung ist als Beweis zugelassen. Das ist mittlerweile geltendes Recht.


----------



## davez (25. Juni 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einige Urteile wo die Dash Cam Aufnahmen verwertet wurden. Selbst eine nicht legale Aufzeichnung ist als Beweis zugelassen. Das ist mittlerweile geltendes Recht.


Das führt zu weit, aber das ist in der von Dir formulierten Eindeutigkeit nicht richtig. Den Kram habe ich tatsächlich mal studiert und selbst mal Robe getragen. Belassen wir es dabei

Probieren kann man es alle mal.

Bei den Anzeigen muss man halt immer die Konsequenz der Gegenanzeigen im Hinterkopf haben. In jedem Fall kann es viel Zeit kosten und ohne Rechtsschutzversicherung auch teuer


----------



## baconcookie (29. Juni 2022)

Hier scheint es zumindest so als würden Wanderer und Radfahrer gleichermaßen behandelt 
Also "wenn du hier laufen darfst, darf ich auch fahren" 








						Ab hier wird es illegal: Neue Beschilderung im Siebengebirge soll zeigen, wo es langgeht
					

Immer wieder kommt es vor, dass Wanderer und Mountainbiker im Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge auf illegalen Wegen unterwegs sind. Eine neue Beschilderung soll die Verbotszonen nun noch klarer markieren.




					ga.de


----------



## dom_i (29. Juni 2022)

"Hinzu kommen zwei neue Flyer, die das Wegenetz für Wanderer und für Radfahrer zeigen, Verhaltensregeln erläutern und Auswirkungen von Aufenthalten abseits der Wege und freilaufenden Hunden erläutern. *Diese Infoblätter geben auch Freizeit-Tipps abseits des Naturschutzgebietes.*"

Jetzt bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Schn33fraese (29. Juni 2022)

Zitat aus dem GA Bericht: Wir haben 2022 viel mehr angeleinte Hunde gesehen und noch keine Bußgelder an Mountainbiker erhoben.“

Ich weiß von einer Person, die eben doch dieses Jahr ein Bußgeld wegen radfahren im 7gb bekommen hat... War wahrscheinlich der einzige. Ja ne is klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (29. Juni 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem GA Bericht: Wir haben 2022 viel mehr angeleinte Hunde gesehen und noch keine Bußgelder an Mountainbiker erhoben.“
> 
> Ich weiß von einer Person, die eben doch dieses Jahr ein Bußgeld wegen radfahren im 7gb bekommen hat... War wahrscheinlich der einzige. Ja ne ja klar...


Yep, habe es auch live erlebt auf dem Verbindungsweg zwischen Drachenfels und Milchhäuschen. Ob das richtig gebucht wurde? 🤣😉


----------



## Cockrock (29. Juni 2022)

Die offizielle Wegekarte des VVS ist ja der Hammer 
Gefaxt, ausgedruckt, mit Textmarker angemalt, analog fotografiert und dann wieder digitalisiert?
Lesen kann ich da nix....



			https://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_internet/leistungen/abteilung05/51/naturschutz/naturschutzgebiete/uebersicht/karte_siebengebirge_01_aend.pdf


----------



## Lurschman (29. Juni 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Yep, habe es auch live erlebt auf dem Verbindungsweg zwischen Drachenfels und Milchhäuschen. Ob das richtig gebucht wurde? 🤣😉


Das auf dem Weg auch noch abkassiert wird treib einem die Galle hoch 🤮 und wenn ich das alles so lese ist es zwar Schade aber doch besser das ich dort nicht mehr fahre.
Hoffen wir mal auf bessere Zeiten in einem anderen Leben.


----------



## Schn33fraese (29. Juni 2022)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Gefaxt, ausgedruckt, mit Textmarker angemalt, analog fotografiert und dann wieder digitalisiert?
> Lesen kann ich da nix....


Ja, das spiegelt halt den Digitalisierungsstatus der Verwaltungen und auch von vielen anderen im 21.Jahrhundert wieder. 

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass das Ordnugnsamt Unwahrheiten über den GA verbreitet? Oder verstehe ich jetzt was falsch?


----------



## Cycliste17 (29. Juni 2022)

Das Ordnungsamt macht so einige illegale Dinge.


----------



## dopero (29. Juni 2022)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Die offizielle Wegekarte des VVS ist ja der Hammer
> Gefaxt, ausgedruckt, mit Textmarker angemalt, analog fotografiert und dann wieder digitalisiert?
> Lesen kann ich da nix....
> 
> ...


Ich habe beim Suchen diesen Link gefunden.
Irritieren tut mich aber das „nicht rechtsverbindlich“ bei der Kernzone.
Und ich konnte die zur Karte gehörende geänderte Verordnung vom 08.05.2012 nicht finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (30. Juni 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem GA Bericht: Wir haben 2022 viel mehr angeleinte Hunde gesehen und noch keine Bußgelder an Mountainbiker erhoben.“
> 
> Ich weiß von einer Person, die eben doch dieses Jahr ein Bußgeld wegen radfahren im 7gb bekommen hat... War wahrscheinlich der einzige. Ja ne is klar...


Ich vermute mal, dass es hier eher um eine Spitzfindigkeit geht, die ein normaler Mensch nicht wirklich verstehen muss: Verwarnungsgelder im Rahmen von geringfügigen Ordnungswidrigkeiten (bis 55 €) sind für Juristen nun mal keine Bußgelder.


----------



## baconcookie (16. August 2022)

kann einer den heutigen GA Artikel posten, habe da keinen zugriff


----------



## Cockrock (16. August 2022)

Umweltorganisationen kritisieren Pläne: Widerstand gegen Mountainbike-Strecke am Venusberg​Es gibt Widerstand gegen die Pläne, am östlichen Hang des Venusbergs eine Strecke für Mountainbike-Fahrer anzulegen. Die Bonner Kreisgruppen von Naturschutzbund Deutschland (Nabu) und dem Bund für Umwelt- und Naturschutz (Bund) kritisieren das Vorhaben in einem offenen Brief. Zudem gibt es auf der Internetplattform Openpetition eine Petition, die mit Nabu und Bund abgestimmt ist und den Titel trägt: „Schützt das Landschaftsschutzgebiet am Venusberg vor den Downhillern/ Mountainbikern“. Bis Montag hatte das Anliegen rund 750 Unterstützer.
Die Vereine befürchten, dass durch eine Mountainbike-Strecke Pflanzen- und Tierwelt geschädigt werden. Dem Schutz von Fauna und Flora müsse Vorrang eingeräumt werden, schreiben Nabu und Bund in ihrem Brief. Sie monieren zudem, dass durch eine Mountainbike-Strecke „die Interessen (…) der übrigen Nutzer des Geländes eingeschränkt werden.“
Michael Schaake ist Mitglied beim Bund und hat für den Verein die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in der Sache übernommen. Im Gespräch wiederholt er mehrfach, die Vereine seien nicht gegen Mountainbiker, sondern gegen eine Strecke im geschützten Gebiet. Er wundert sich darüber, dass die Stadt keine Alternativen für eine Strecke außerhalb des Bereiches anbietet. Die Stadt hatte zuletzt eine Studie in Auftrag gegeben, um zu prüfen, welche Möglichkeiten es für eine Mountainbike-Strecke in Bonn gibt. Die kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass es die beste Variante wäre, einen legalen Korridor anzulegen, in dem die Mountainbiker ihre Trails (Strecken) flexibel gestalten können. In diesem Bereich würden die bereits bestehenden, illegal angelegten Trails freigegeben.

Stadt will Mountainbike-Konzept entwickeln​Auf die Studie bezieht sich die Verwaltung auch in einer Beschlussvorlage für die Politik. Zwei Punkte soll der Ausschuss für Umwelt, Klima und lokale Agenda beschließen. Erstens: Die Verwaltung zu beauftragen, auf Grundlage der Studie ein Mountainbike-Konzept für die Stadt auszuarbeiten, das dazu dienen soll, die Strecke am Venusberg umzusetzen. Das Konzept sieht eine Bürgerbeteiligung vor, außerdem soll es Regeln für die Nutzung der Strecke enthalten. Zweitens: Die Verwaltung soll die Naturschutz-Gutachten in Auftrag geben, die notwendig sind, um einen Korridor anzulegen.

Michael Barkow setzt sich für die Interessengemeinschaft Bonn MTB für legale Strecken am Venusberg ein. Er sagt: „Wir haben mit Widerstand gerechnet und werden bei der Bürgerbeteiligung unser Anliegen vortragen.“ Es seien immer dieselben Katastrophen-Szenarien, mit denen Mountainbike-Trails verhindert werden sollen.
Barkow findet es schade, dass die Mountainbiker als Waldzerstörer dargestellt werden, auch sie hätten Spaß an der Natur. „Wir fahren nicht illegal, weil es uns Spaß macht, uns abseits des Regelwerks zu bewegen, sondern weil es alternativlos ist.“ Laut Barkow haben die Mountainbiker der Stadt zugesichert, sich dafür einzusetzen, dass es keine illegalen Trails mehr gibt, wenn ein adäquates legales Angebot geschaffen wird.

In der Petition heißt es: „(…)Nach Auskunft von Wald und Holz NRW hat die Anlage eines legalen Mountainbike-Trails noch nie die Errichtung weiterer illegaler Trails verhindert.“ Er habe sich dabei auf eine Strecke bei Aachen bezogen, erläutert Stephan Schütte, Leiter des Regionalforstamtes. Dort sei ein Trail angelegt worden und von den dortigen Kollegen habe er erfahren, dass Biker weiter illegale Strecken führen. Auf besagter Anlage des Verein Geländefahrrad Aachen gibt es eine Strecke, die nur von Vereinsmitgliedern oder Besuchern mit Tageskarte genutzt werden kann.
In der Nähe von Hannover wurden Strecken legalisiert​„Das Konzept ist für uns nicht interessant“, sagt Barkow. „Wir wollen eine Strecke für alle Leute bereitstellen.“ Als gelungenes Beispiel verweist er auf ein Projekt im Deister, einem Höhenzug in der Nähe von Hannover mit einer Waldfläche von 10.000 Hektar. Dort wurden vor zwölf Jahren vorhandene Trails in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet legalisiert. Dazu gründete sich ein Mountainbike-Verein, dessen Haftpflichtversicherung die potenziellen Gefahren für Waldbesucher abdeckt, für die sonst der Besitzer haften müsste. Zudem zahlt der Verein jedes Jahr eine Baumbeschau. In Bonn würde eine Strecke laut Barkow von der örtlichen Sektion des Deutschen Alpen Vereins getragen.

„Die drei in meinem Revier befindlichen Trails wurden in einer fast vierjährigen Planungsphase festgelegt“, teilt Förster Frank Nüsser mit, der sein Revier im Deister hat. Die Trails, die jeder nutzen kann, seien beschildert und durch ein ökologisches Gutachten begleitet worden. In seinem Dienstbezirk sei die Zusammenarbeit mit den Mountainbikern gut. Seit es die legale Strecke gibt, seien keine illegalen Trails mehr entstanden, vorher habe es sieben gegeben. Nüsser berichtet auch davon, dass sich die Situation mit illegalen Trails in anderen Revieren im Deister in den letzten Jahren verschärft habe.
Unter der Voraussetzung, dass naturschutzrechtliche Vorgaben eingehalten würden, sehe er keine negativen Einflüsse auf Flora und Fauna, so Nüsser. „Es ist klar, dass durch den Fahrbetrieb die Pflanzendecke und Kleinstlebewesen im direkten Trail-Verlauf geschädigt werden, allerdings steht dieser Schaden in keinem Verhältnis zu vielen illegalen Trails.“ Bei größeren Wildarten, Fuchs, Hase, Wildkatze, könne er eindeutig feststellen, dass sich das Wild nicht an den legalen Trails störe - vorausgesetzt, dass sie nicht im Dunkeln mit Lampen befahren werden.

Gegner der Strecke sehen Risiken für Spaziergänger​Die Gegner des Mountainbike-Korridors weisen auch darauf hin, dass Spaziergänger den Wald nicht mehr wie bisher nutzen könnten, Kitas und Schulen würde er nicht mehr wie gewohnt für Umweltbildung zur Verfügung stehen, weil „die Kinder Gefahr laufen, von einem Mountainbiker überfahren zu werden.“ Barkow entgegnet: „Gerade solche Risiken wollen wir durch eine legale Strecke vermeiden.“ Bei einer offiziellen Strecke sei klar, dass die Radfahrer wissen, wo ein Weg für Fußgänger kommt, und die sich wiederum darauf einstellen können, wo Mountainbiker den Weg kreuzen.

Der Ausschuss für Umwelt, Klima und lokale Agenda entscheidet am Donnerstag über den Vorschlag der Verwaltung.


----------



## Schn33fraese (16. August 2022)

Danke fürs posten. Dann wird man am Donnerstag ja weiter sehen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## BockAufBiken (16. August 2022)

Wir haben der Stadt gute Proargumente geliefert. Das klappt schon


----------



## baconcookie (16. August 2022)

bei den Gegenstimmen die man unter den Artikeln immer sieht, sieht man halt schön die Leute die kaum/kein Ahnung haben aber hauptsache sich aufregen. Das lässt sich auch auf alles Übertragen, man findet immer irgendwelche gegenpöbler egal wieviel sie davon überhaupt betroffen sind oder sonst was


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wir haben der Stadt gute Proargumente geliefert. Das klappt schon





Cockrock schrieb:


> Die Gegner des Mountainbike-Korridors weisen auch darauf hin, dass Spaziergänger den Wald nicht mehr wie bisher nutzen könnten, Kitas und Schulen würde er nicht mehr wie gewohnt für Umweltbildung zur Verfügung stehen, weil „die Kinder Gefahr laufen, von einem Mountainbiker überfahren zu werden.“ Barkow entgegnet: „Gerade solche Risiken wollen wir durch eine legale Strecke vermeiden.“


Wäre dafür nicht "Rücksichtnahme" besser?


Cockrock schrieb:


> Bei einer offiziellen Strecke sei klar, dass die Radfahrer wissen, wo ein Weg für Fußgänger kommt,


Ja. Nützt nur wenig, denn Fußgänger können überall sein.


----------



## Geplagter (16. August 2022)

Nabu und BUND tragen wieder einmal reflexartig die gleichen alten, nicht wirklich belegbaren Argumente gegen eine solche Strecke vor und leider glauben das da draußen immer noch viele Menschen und entscheiden dann mitunter auf Basis einer solchen nicht wirklich repräsentativen Grundstimmung gegen solche dringend nötigen Projekte.
Aber nicht nur auf diesem Gebiet steckt Deutschland auf fatale Weise in alten Denkmustern fest und es fehlt einfach mal der Mut die Dinge offen anzugehen. Wozu eine solche Einstellung führt, bekommen wir ja gerade eindrucksvoll auf verschiedensten Gebieten vorgeführt.
Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass die Betonköpfe in diesen Organisationen endlich verstehen, dass es Angebote und keine Verbote braucht. Wie oft muss denn noch der Beweis erbracht werden, dass die befürchteten Schäden an der Natur im Prinzip vernachlässigbar sind und strikte Verbote in den letzten Jahren in keinster Weise dazu geführt haben, dass sich die Leute eine andere Freizeitbeschäftigung suchen. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall und wer halbwegs verstanden hat welche Bedürfnisse vorhanden sind, wird schnell verstehen, dass sich diese nur über gezielte Angebote kanalisieren und somit auch in kontrollierte Bahnen lenken lassen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (16. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wäre dafür nicht "Rücksichtnahme" besser?


Gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme sollte eigentlich ein Grundsatz sein. Wenn damit funktionieren würde, hätte wir nicht die Situation wie jetzt am VB vorherrscht.
Ein großes Problem ist, dass die Trails nicht gekennzeichnet sind und viele garnicht wissen, dass diese überwiegend von MTB'lern befahren werden. Die Trailausgänge sind zum Teil auch sehr versteckt, sodass weder Fußgänger von Mountainbiker deren anderen sehen kann. Klar kann jeder Zeit ein Fußgänger auf dem Trail auftauchen (egal ob offiziel oder illegal), aber woanders funktioniert das ja auch. Da werden die Trails auch nicht von Fußgänger frequentiert.
Der Mtb-Sport ist mitlerweile "zu groß" geworden und die Nutzungsanforderungen an die Wege sind so unterschiedlich, dass u.M.n eine Wegetrennung für alle Beteiligte beste Lösung darstellt.


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Der Mtb-Sport ist mitlerweile "zu groß" geworden und die Nutzungsanforderungen an die Wege sind so unterschiedlich, dass u.M.n eine Wegetrennung für alle Beteiligte beste Lösung darstellt.


Wenn "Wegetrennung" der Preis für ein paar Meter MTB-Strecken ist, bin ich dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (16. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wäre dafür nicht "Rücksichtnahme" besser?
> 
> Ja. Nützt nur wenig, denn Fußgänger können überall sein.


wenn es spezielle Bereiche gibt die Fußgänger explizit nicht betreten dürfen dann muss man nicht fahren als könnten überall welche sein.
Für Wegeskreuzungen gibt es Möglichkeiten in form von Geländern, die einen zum sehr langsamen fahren oder sogar absteigen zwingen, sowas gibts genau deswegen, damit man eben nicht mit dem bike mit Vollspeed in eine Wegeskreuzung ballert. Gut sichtbare Schilder "Achtung Fahrradstrecke kreuzt" oder whatever helfen zusätzlich. So wird das auf sämtlichen legalen strecken und Flowtrails gehandhabt und das funktioniert auch


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> wenn es spezielle Bereiche gibt die Fußgänger explizit nicht betreten dürfen *dann muss man nicht fahren als könnten überall welche sein.*


Doch.


baconcookie schrieb:


> Für Wegeskreuzungen


Danke, weiß ich.


----------



## baconcookie (16. August 2022)

naja, mach ich halt jedenfalls nicht. Im falle eines Crashs gehts idr für mich besser aus mit 100kg + Rad
natürlich muss man immer bisschen vorausschauend sein, könnten ja auch gestürzte Fahrer da liegen o.ä., sollte man eh, stichwort fahrtechnik und blickführung


----------



## BockAufBiken (16. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn "Wegetrennung" der Preis für ein paar Meter MTB-Strecken ist, bin ich dagegen.


Das ganze ist ja ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet. D.h. du darfst eh nur auf den offiziellen wegen fahren. Dabei sind aber keine Trails oder trailähnlichen Wege.
Kennst du die Trails und Situation am Venusberg?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. August 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Danke fürs posten. Dann wird man am Donnerstag ja weiter sehen. Ich bin gespannt.


Ich auch... Wir werden dann sehen wie ernst es der Stadt Bonn wirklich ist!


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Kennst du die Trails und Situation am Venusberg?


Nein. Muss man, um solche verallgemeinernden Aussagen bedenklich zu finden?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Das ganze ist ja ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet. D.h. du darfst eh nur auf den offiziellen wegen fahren. Dabei sind aber keine Trails oder trailähnlichen Wege.
> Kennst du die Trails und Situation am Venusberg?


Kennt er sicherlich nicht vor Ort...


----------



## Geplagter (16. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn "Wegetrennung" der Preis für ein paar Meter MTB-Strecken ist, bin ich dagegen.


Das bekommen unsere niederländischen Nachbarn großfläching und offenbar vollkommen problemlos umgesetzt. Da trennt man im Wald nicht nur Radfahrer und Fußgänger, sondern auch solche mit Hunden. Ich sehe das aus der praktischen Erfahrung wirklich kein Problem, aber da du dagegen bist, kannst du sicher entsprechende Argumente liefern.


----------



## BockAufBiken (16. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein. Muss man, um solche verallgemeinernden Aussagen bedenklich zu finden?


M.M.n. sollte man das in diesem konkreten Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> aber da du dagegen bist, kannst du sicher entsprechende Argumente liefern.


Da mache ich es mir einfach: Ich bin für das Betretungsrecht, da ich keine Lust habe, ausschließlich auf freigegebenen Wegen Radfahren zu dürfen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> M.M.n. sollte man das in diesem konkreten Fall.





BockAufBiken schrieb:


> D.h. du darfst eh nur auf den offiziellen wegen fahren. Dabei sind aber keine Trails oder trailähnlichen Wege.


Wenn es wegen der LSG-VO sowieso keine naturnahen Wege gibt, die man betreten/befahren darf: Was soll eine "Wegetrennung" dann bringen? Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft wollen, das Radfahrer dann nur noch die zu bauende offizielle Strecke nutzen?


----------



## BockAufBiken (16. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn es wegen der LSG-VO sowieso keine naturnahen Wege gibt, die man betreten/befahren darf: Was soll eine "Wegetrennung" dann bringen? Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft wollen, das Radfahrer dann nur noch die zu bauende offizielle Strecke nutzen?


Wenn du die Situation kennen würdest, könntest du dir die Fragen alle selber beantworten.


----------



## b3e (16. August 2022)

was mich an der ganzen diskussion echt bis zum letzten ankotzt, guckt euch mal bitte an, wie der wald um monschau aussieht und fahrt dann mal ein paar KM weiter zum hohen venn...
die belgier wissen wo es beim naturschutz drauf ankommt und komischerweise gibt es da keine probleme mit MTB trails... da werden einfach strecken fürs MTB fahren freigegeben, irgend ein verein kümmert sich drum und dann haben da auch keine wanderer mehr was drauf zu suchen.
trotzdem sehen die wälder bei denen eher wie echte wälder aus, anstatt wie bei uns nach holz fabriken.

wenn der Nabu und der Bund es wirklich ernst meinen mit naturschutz, dann sollen die einfach den golfplatz in holzlar/hoholz so lange verklagen, bis der dicht machen muss und die fläche uns MTB fahrern zur verfügung stellen... echt komisch, dass man für einen golfplatz hektarweise wald vernichten darf, aber ein paar trails zu viel für flora und fauna sein sollen...


----------



## baconcookie (16. August 2022)

nur um sich das mal vorzustellen:
man hat ein bewaldetes gelände in hanglage dort, ein breiter forstweg schlängelt sich serpentinenförmig hoch bzw runter. Dieser ist ein beliebter Ort für Besucher aller art, Radfahrer, spaziergänger, walker, hundebesitzer, läufer etc.
Die Trails schlängeln sich an verschiedenen stellen durch das gelände und kreuzen immer wieder den Forstweg, teilweise mit Sprüngen und Anliegern, wellen und wurzeln.
Aber nicht nur MTBler halten sich auf den wegen auf, auch immer wieder sehe ich dort Trailrunner und Leute mit Hunden, es ist also nicht so als wären ausschließlich die MTBler die Buhmänner, so wie das gerne immer dargestellt wird.
Die meisten Trailnutzer verhalten sich auch ordentlich, aber es gibt immer wieder Spastis (junge wie alte) die rücksichtslos über die Forstwege ballern und in den nächsten Trailabschnitt biegen, oder ihren Müll liegen lassen, das hat v.a. mit Beginn der Pandemie wo der Venusberg höher als sonst frequentiert wurde für sehr viel Konflikte gesorgt


----------



## dopero (16. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Das ganze ist ja ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet. D.h. du darfst eh nur auf den offiziellen wegen fahren. Dabei sind aber keine Trails oder trailähnlichen Wege.


Du solltest mal die Darstellung der Rechtslage durch die DIMB durchlesen.

Imho sind jegliche Auslegungen von „Weg“, „Trail“, „offiziell“, „inoffiziell“ usw. nur Nebelkerzen, mit denen man versucht jegliches berechtigte Interesse klein zu halten.

Zur Erinnerung, bei einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet ist die Erholung explizit eines der Schutzziele.


> BNatSchG
> § 26 Landschaftsschutzgebiete
> (1) Landschaftsschutzgebiete sind rechtsverbindlich festgesetzte Gebiete, in denen ein besonderer Schutz von Natur und Landschaft erforderlich ist
> …
> 3. wegen ihrer besonderen Bedeutung für die Erholung.


d.h. die Belange der Erholung sind mit den anderen Schutzzielen unter einen Hut zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (16. August 2022)

Wenn das Motto der Franzosen "Liberté, Égalité, Fraternité" ist, könnten wir in Deutschland doch "warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht" über den Eingang des Reichstags schreiben.

Ich habe das schon so oft gesagt, eine Trailanlage für MTBs sollte und darf nicht zu einem Komplettverbot auf allen anderen Wegen führen. Besucherlenkung im Stadtwald ist ja ok, da muss man keine 100km weit nach Koblenz schauen um zu sehen, wie gut das funktioniert. Dennoch kann ich da auch woanders fahren wenn es mir denn beliebt. Aber so gibt es wenigstens ein Angebot für abfahrtsorientierte Biker. Im Umland von Koblenz fühle ich mich auch nicht eingeschränkt, im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis (das Umland von Bonn) hingegen mittlerweile massiv. Da wird nicht nur im 7GB kontrolliert, die weiten das gerade auf den Kreis aus, sogar auf sehr ländliche und menschenleere Gebiete wie den Leuscheid. Hinzu kommt einen einseitige Fixierung auf die Maximalforderungen vom regionalen BUND/Nabu usw.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Da mache ich es mir einfach: Ich bin für das Betretungsrecht, da ich keine Lust habe, ausschließlich auf freigegebenen Wegen Radfahren zu dürfen.


Da bin ich bei dir, aber im Ballungsgebiet Köln-Bonn mit 3,5 Mio Einwohnern ist es stellenweise schon sehr voll (Beispiel Venusberg), da macht eine Nutzertrennung dann schon Sinn.



baconcookie schrieb:


> Die meisten Trailnutzer verhalten sich auch ordentlich, aber es gibt immer wieder Spastis (junge wie alte) die rücksichtslos über die Forstwege ballern und in den nächsten Trailabschnitt biegen,


Das wäre einfach mit einem Kuhgatter oder so zu lösen, dann kann man nicht wie ein Irrer auf den Forstweg fahren. Am siegener Flowtrail ist das ganz gut gelöst wie ich finde.

Es könnte so einfach sein. Es gibt doch schon viele Projekte, die zeigen, dass es geht und wie es geht. Es kommt halt auf die Lokalpolitk und die lokale Verwaltung an - wenn die nicht wollen, hat man wohl Pech gehabt.


----------



## BockAufBiken (16. August 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Du solltest mal die Darstellung der Rechtslage durch die DIMB durchlesen.
> 
> Imho sind jegliche Auslegungen von „Weg“, „Trail“, „offiziell“, „inoffiziell“ usw. nur Nebelkerzen, mit denen man versucht jegliches berechtigte Interesse klein zu halten.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung, bei einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet ist die Erholung explizit eines der Schutzziele.


Die Dimb ist bei uns mit im Boot. Und auch die lokale Rechtsbegleitung der Dimb ist eingebunden.
Wir befinden uns ja auch nicht in einem (Mittel)Gebirge o.Ä., sondern in einem Waldgebiet zentral in einer Großstadt gelegen. Daher sollte man die Situation vor Ort kennen, um sich eine Meinung dazu bilden zu können.

EDIT: Ein Befahungsverbot von anderen Wegen steht auch gar nicht im Raum. Es geht lediglich darum bisher illegal erbaute Trails durch legale zu ersetzen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon so oft gesagt, eine Trailanlage für MTBs sollte und darf nicht zu einem Komplettverbot auf allen anderen Wegen führen.


Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass ich sage, das Anlegen von Wegen darf überhaupt nicht zu einer Widmung führen, sondern diese sollte sich aus der Anlage des Weges ergeben. Man kann das ja durch ein paar Schilder mit freundlichen Hinweisen ergänzen.


BockAufBiken schrieb:


> EDIT: Ein Befahungsverbot von anderen Wegen steht auch gar nicht im Raum.


Wenn das so ist, ist alles gut.


BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Es geht lediglich darum bisher illegal erbaute Trails durch legale zu ersetzen.


Ein hehres Ziel.


----------



## Cockrock (16. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Doch.
> 
> Danke, weiß ich.


Fährst du auch mit 50 über die Autobahn weil jederzeit ein Fußgänger über die Autobahn laufen könnte?


----------



## Curtis_Newton (16. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Das ganze ist ja ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet. D.h. du darfst eh nur auf den offiziellen wegen fahren. Dabei sind aber keine Trails oder trailähnlichen Wege.
> Kennst du die Trails und Situation am Venusberg?


Bin vor kurzem auch nochmal durch das 7G getourt, Drachenfels, Löwenburg, Ölberg und Venusberg. Und bin auch ganz lieb nur die rot gekennzeichneten Wege gefahren.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (16. August 2022)

b3e schrieb:


> was mich an der ganzen diskussion echt bis zum letzten ankotzt, guckt euch mal bitte an, wie der wald um monschau aussieht und fahrt dann mal ein paar KM weiter zum hohen venn...
> die belgier wissen wo es beim naturschutz drauf ankommt und komischerweise gibt es da keine probleme mit MTB trails... da werden einfach strecken fürs MTB fahren freigegeben, irgend ein verein kümmert sich drum und dann haben da auch keine wanderer mehr was drauf zu suchen.
> trotzdem sehen die wälder bei denen eher wie echte wälder aus, anstatt wie bei uns nach holz fabriken.
> 
> wenn der Nabu und der Bund es wirklich ernst meinen mit naturschutz, dann sollen die einfach den golfplatz in holzlar/hoholz so lange verklagen, bis der dicht machen muss und die fläche uns MTB fahrern zur verfügung stellen... echt komisch, dass man für einen golfplatz hektarweise wald vernichten darf, aber ein paar trails zu viel für flora und fauna sein sollen...


Jup, so sieht es leider aus. Der Wald hier in der Eifel ist auch nur noch ein Großer Kahlschlag. Zudem kommen Harvester Spuren sein Opa. Da wächst nix mehr. 
Hab letzten Monat den Stoneman Arduenna gefahren, und muss dir da vollkommen Recht geben. Unglaublich viele und schöne Natur-Trail´s die legal zu fahren sind. Aber Vorsicht, alle Trail´s sind auch für Wanderer zugänglich und dürfen auch genutzt werden. Nur wissen die Wanderer auch, das dort viele Biker die Trail´s nutzen, und nehmen dem entsprechend Rücksicht. Es ist da so, wie es überall sein sollte, ein gemeinsames Betretungsrecht mit passenden Warnschildern für beide Seiten. In NRW ist es ja so geregelt.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (16. August 2022)

Nabu + BUND haben den Schuss wohl nicht gehört, der *Klimawandel* heißt. Das bisschen, was angeblich durch MTBler:Innen "zerstört" wird, ist nichts gegen die Herausforderungen, die in den nächsten Jahrzehnten auf uns warten. Fauna & Flora, die die beiden Organisationen am Venusberg schützen wollen, werden bald nicht mehr in der jetzigen Form existieren, wenn der *Klimawandel* so rapide voranschreitet.


----------



## dopero (17. August 2022)

Was die Naturschutzverbände wohl noch nicht so wirklich wahr haben wollen, ist die kleine Änderung des BNatSchG zum 1.3.2022.
Da steht jetzt in §1:
(Neu hinzugekommenes in fetter Schrift)


> Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege
> ...
> (4) Zur dauerhaften Sicherung der Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit sowie des Erholungswertes von Natur und Landschaft sind insbesondere
> …
> 3. zum Zweck der Erholung in der freien Landschaft nach ihrer Beschaffenheit und Lage geeignete Flächen vor allem im besiedelten und siedlungsnahen Bereich *sowie großflächige Erholungsräume* zu schützen und zugänglich zu machen.


D.h. man braucht sich nicht mit den oft von Umweltverbänden gewünschten Minimallösungen für Erholungssuchende zufrieden geben, sondern hat jetzt laut Gesetz einen Anspruch auf entsprechend umfangreiche Bereiche.
Imho handelt es sich hier um eine Klarstellung des Gesetzgebers, da zuvor die Regelungen zu sehr gegen Erholungssuchende ausgelegt wurden.


----------



## davez (17. August 2022)

Ich habe inzwischen die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass sich etwas zum Positiven für die Radfahrer in Bonn ändert. Die neue OB ist als Ankündigungsweltmeisterin gestartet und knickt vor dem kleinsten Widerstand ein.
Noch nicht einmal einen Schnellradweg in der Rheinaue bringt man zu Stande. Da hierfür einige Bäume gefällt werden müssen, haben sich Umweltschützer zusammen getan und eine Initiative gestartet und waren damit erfolgreich. 
Statt das große Ziel der Verkehrswende zu verfolgen, verliert man sich im „klein-klein“. 
Gleichzeitig ist es völlig OK, wenn für Wohn- und Bürobauten in Godesberg im großen Stil Bäume gefällt werden. Das ist niemandem mehr vermittelbar. 
Zudem wollte man den Solarausbau massiv voran bringen. Auf Antwort zu meinem Antrag für den Bau einer Solaranlage warte ich auch seit Wochen. Ich will keine Förderung sondern einfach eine Rückmeldung. 
Wir leben in einer echten Bananenrepublik.


----------



## Geplagter (17. August 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass sich etwas zum Positiven für die Radfahrer in Bonn ändert. Die neue OB ist als Ankündigungsweltmeisterin gestartet und knickt vor dem kleinsten Widerstand ein.
> Noch nicht einmal einen Schnellradweg in der Rheinaue bringt man zu Stande. Da hierfür einige Bäume gefällt werden müssen, haben sich Umweltschützer zusammen getan und eine Initiative gestartet und waren damit erfolgreich.
> Statt das große Ziel der Verkehrswende zu verfolgen, verliert man sich im „klein-klein“.
> Gleichzeitig ist es völlig OK, wenn für Wohn- und Bürobauten in Godesberg im großen Stil Bäume gefällt werden. Das ist niemandem mehr vermittelbar.
> ...


Da würde ich nur teilweise zustimmen. Natürlich sind die Widerstände gegen die neue Verkehrsführung in Bonn zum Teil immens, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, muss man schon sagen, dass sich einiges zu zu Gunsten der Radfahrenden in Bonn verändert hat. Und das man nicht alles auf einen Schlag über Nacht umstellen kann, sollte auch klar sein. Das absurde ist dabei aber schon, dass hier insbesondere die sogenannten Umweltverbände auf die Barrikaden gehen und wirklich jeden Baum und Grashalm schützen wollen, wenn zur gleichen Zeit eine enorme Wohnraumverdichtung und Flächenversiegelung betrieben wird, an der sich diese Menschen nicht im geringsten zu stören scheinen. Da werden wie so oft einfach die Positionen besetzt, die sich am einfachsten publikumswirksam in Szene setzen lassen, um vor der eigenen Klientel gut da zu stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (17. August 2022)

naja wenn die trails nicht legalisiert werden, werden die halt weiter illegal befahren, an der situation wird sich auch dann nichts ändern


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> naja wenn die trails nicht legalisiert werden, werden die halt weiter illegal befahren, an der situation wird sich auch dann nichts ändern


So ist es. Also warum sollten die Umweltverbände einer Legalisierung zustimmen?


----------



## Schn33fraese (17. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Also warum sollten die Umweltverbände einer Legalisierung zustimmen?


Die Frage ist doch eher, warum müssen die zustimmen? Müssen die überhaupt zustimmen? Ich habe keine Ahnung, aber müssten die dann nicht gegen das Projekt klagen oder so wenn ihnen das nicht passt? Die sind ja nicht Teil der Verwaltung, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Müssen die überhaupt zustimmen?


Müssen sie nicht. Es erleichtert aber die Realisierung, wenn sie es tun.


----------



## BockAufBiken (17. August 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, warum müssen die zustimmen? Müssen die überhaupt zustimmen? Ich habe keine Ahnung, aber müssten die dann nicht gegen das Projekt klagen oder so wenn ihnen das nicht passt? Die sind ja nicht Teil der Verwaltung, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


Die Gegenposition geht nicht direkt von nabu und BUND aus, sondern von einem Anwohner der Mitglied in einer der Organisationen ist.
Das ganze Vorhaben ist ein Projekt der Stadt Bonn in das wir eingebunden wurden, um unseren Input als Nutzer geben zu können. Es wird nach der politischen Beschlussfassung noch ein Bügerbeteiligungsverfahen geben, bei dem dann alle Parteien Ihre Anliegen vortragen können. So soll eine Lösung mit möglichst breiter Zustimmung in der Bevölkerung gefunden werden.


mw.dd schrieb:


> Müssen sie nicht. Es erleichtert aber die Realisierung, wenn sie es tun.


Schaden würde es in jedem Fall nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn es wegen der LSG-VO sowieso keine naturnahen Wege gibt, die man betreten/befahren darf: Was soll eine "Wegetrennung" dann bringen? Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft wollen, das Radfahrer dann nur noch die zu bauende offizielle Strecke nutzen?


Es geht um einen Korridor in einem kleinen Wald, der aktuell von trails alle paar Meter durchzogen ist, was meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel ist! Da wird regelmäßig von der Stadt abgerissen und dann noch größer wieder aufgebaut, auf der anderen Rheinseite gibt es nicht einen legalen interessanten weg.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. August 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Noch nicht einmal einen Schnellradweg in der Rheinaue bringt man zu Stande. Da hierfür einige Bäume gefällt werden müssen, haben sich Umweltschützer zusammen getan und eine Initiative gestartet und waren damit erfolgreich.


Was da geplant wurde ist auch ehrlich gesagt Mist gewesen,an hatte den Weg problemlos ohne oder mit Minimalisten Fällungen anlegen können wenn man den wollte!


----------



## Cycliste17 (17. August 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Die neue OB ist als Ankündigungsweltmeisterin gestartet und knickt vor dem kleinsten Widerstand ein.
> Noch nicht einmal einen Schnellradweg in der Rheinaue bringt man zu Stande. Da hierfür einige Bäume gefällt werden müssen, haben sich Umweltschützer zusammen getan und eine Initiative gestartet und waren damit erfolgreich.
> Statt das große Ziel der Verkehrswende zu verfolgen, verliert man sich im „klein-klein“.
> Gleichzeitig ist es völlig OK, wenn für Wohn- und Bürobauten in Godesberg im großen Stil Bäume gefällt werden. Das ist niemandem mehr vermittelbar.


Das macht man doch immer vor der Wahl; Versprechen ohne Ende, um den Wähler zu ködern. 
Die Umweltschützer scheinen aber auch nicht über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Natürlich sind ein paar gefällte Bäume ein Verlust. Andererseits hätte man durch mehr Radfahrer und weniger Autos viel größere Vorteile geschaffen. 
Die Baubranche hat eben einen höheren Stellenwert. Schließlich kommt da auch viel Geld in den Haushalt. An Radwegen verdient die Stadt nichts, die kosten Unterhalt. Außerdem hat die Automobilindustrie und die Mineralölgesellschaft etwas gegen Radfahrer. 
Symbolisch wird man an anderer Stelle wieder irgendwas pflanzen. Oder eine unbedeutende Straße zur Fahrradstraße erklären. 
Hier wurden in einer Straße auch mal fix über 50 Bäume gefällt. In den Wohnungen war es zu dunkel und die Wurzeln waren schon im Mauerwerk. Erstaunlich, wie schnell ein Bezirksamt etwas genehmigen kann.


----------



## Schn33fraese (17. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Die Gegenposition geht nicht direkt von nabu und BUND aus, sondern von einem Anwohner der Mitglied in einer der Organisationen ist.


Ohje, wegen so einem wurde auch die niederkasseler Umgehungsstraße nur bis Reidt geführt und endet derzeit vor Mondorf. Das hat mir die CDU Direktkanditatin (SU) der letzten Landtagswahl beim klinkenputzen erzählt.



BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Das ganze Vorhaben ist ein Projekt der Stadt Bonn in das wir eingebunden wurden, um unseren Input als Nutzer geben zu können.


So hatte ich das verstanden.



BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Es wird nach der politischen Beschlussfassung noch ein Bügerbeteiligungsverfahen geben, bei dem dann alle Parteien Ihre Anliegen vortragen können.


Das hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Da bin ich dann wirklich gespannt. Ist da ein öffentlicher Termin geplant? Das würde mich schon interessieren, auch wenn ich nicht in Bonn wohne.
Danke nochmal für dein/euer Engagement. Ich komme gerne zum schaufeln wenn es losgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (17. August 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ohje, wegen so einem wurde auch die niederkasseler Umgehungsstraße nur bis Reidt geführt und endet derzeit vor Mondorf. Das hat mir die CDU Direktkanditatin (SU) der letzten Landtagswahl beim klinkenputzen erzählt.
> 
> 
> So hatte ich das verstanden.
> ...


Morgen tagt der Umweltausschuss der Stadt Bonn u.a. zu dem Thema. Bisher wurde von den anderen Ausschüssen das Projekt durchgewunken. Sollte morgen das Ok vom Umweltausschuss kommen, soll die Bürgerbeteiligung im September / Oktober stattfinden. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Termin öffentlich sein wird. Ein genaues Datum kennen wir nocht nicht. Werden wir dann aber auf unserer FB- und Insta-Seite bekannt geben.


----------



## davez (17. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Morgen tagt der Umweltausschuss der Stadt Bonn u.a. zu dem Thema. Bisher wurde von den anderen Ausschüssen das Projekt durchgewunken. Sollte morgen das Ok vom Umweltausschuss kommen, soll die Bürgerbeteiligung im September / Oktober stattfinden. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Termin öffentlich sein wird. Ein genaues Datum kennen wir nocht nicht. Werden wir dann aber auf unserer FB- und Insta-Seite bekannt geben.


Im Zweifelsfall kommt bei der Bürgerbeteiligung die deutsche Mentalität durch...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. August 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Das macht man doch immer vor der Wahl; Versprechen ohne Ende, um den Wähler zu ködern.
> Die Umweltschützer scheinen aber auch nicht über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Natürlich sind ein paar gefällte Bäume ein Verlust. Andererseits hätte man durch mehr Radfahrer und weniger Autos viel größere Vorteile geschaffen..


An der Stelle geht es in meinen Augen auch ohne Fällen... Ok nich 5m breit und Schnur gerade... Aber so das es für alle Seiten ein Gewinn wäre... Und wenn ich mir den Radweg in der Rheinaue so anschaue... Ist es eh egal wie breit der Weg wird .. du musst eh um Fußgänger Jogger Hunde usw. Slalom fahren, da sie sich einen Schei... Um die entsprechenden Widmungen Scheren..


----------



## Geplagter (18. August 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Das macht man doch immer vor der Wahl; Versprechen ohne Ende, um den Wähler zu ködern.
> Die Umweltschützer scheinen aber auch nicht über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Natürlich sind ein paar gefällte Bäume ein Verlust. Andererseits hätte man durch mehr Radfahrer und weniger Autos viel größere Vorteile geschaffen.
> Die Baubranche hat eben einen höheren Stellenwert. Schließlich kommt da auch viel Geld in den Haushalt. An Radwegen verdient die Stadt nichts, die kosten Unterhalt. Außerdem hat die Automobilindustrie und die Mineralölgesellschaft etwas gegen Radfahrer.
> Symbolisch wird man an anderer Stelle wieder irgendwas pflanzen. Oder eine unbedeutende Straße zur Fahrradstraße erklären.
> Hier wurden in einer Straße auch mal fix über 50 Bäume gefällt. In den Wohnungen war es zu dunkel und die Wurzeln waren schon im Mauerwerk. Erstaunlich, wie schnell ein Bezirksamt etwas genehmigen kann.


Wohnst du in Bonn und kannst das im konkreten Fall beurteilen, oder belässt du es lieber bei aus der Ferne abgegebenen Stammtischparolen und Allgemeinplätzen gegen die Politik?
Wie ich bereits schrieb, in Bonn ist da in der letzten Zeit einiges passiert und die Seele der autofahrenden Menschen in Bonn kocht hoch, weil nun das Pendel spürbar zum Vorteil der Radfahrenden ausschlägt.
Die Einschätzung bezgl. der Umweltschützer und dem Tellerrand teile ich jedoch vollumfänglich.


----------



## davez (18. August 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Wohnst du in Bonn und kannst das im konkreten Fall beurteilen, oder belässt du es lieber bei aus der Ferne abgegebenen Stammtischparolen und Allgemeinplätzen gegen die Politik?
> Wie ich bereits schrieb, in Bonn ist da in der letzten Zeit einiges passiert und die Seele der autofahrenden Menschen in Bonn kocht hoch, weil nun das Pendel spürbar zum Vorteil der Radfahrenden ausschlägt.
> Die Einschätzung bezgl. der Umweltschützer und dem Tellerrand teile ich jedoch vollumfänglich.


Im Vergleich zum vor den Wahlen Angekündigten, ist das tatsächlich Umgesetzte sehr homöopathisch. Hier und da ein paar Fahrradwege in der Innenstadt ist weit von dem entfernt, was man versprochen hatte. Es wirkt für mich wie Symbolpolitik und nicht wie eine echte Zeitenwende. 
In Godesberg wird zB das lange angekündigte Fahrradparkhaus in absehbarer Zeit nicht kommen, der Schnellradweg liegt auf Eis und gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Fahrradweg auf dem Tausendfüssler?


----------



## Geplagter (18. August 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum vor den Wahlen Angekündigten, ist das tatsächlich Umgesetzte sehr homöopathisch. Hier und da ein paar Fahrradwege in der Innenstadt ist weit von dem entfernt, was man versprochen hatte. Es wirkt für mich wie Symbolpolitik und nicht wie eine echte Zeitenwende.
> In Godesberg wird zB das lange angekündigte Fahrradparkhaus in absehbarer Zeit nicht kommen, der Schnellradweg liegt auf Eis und gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Fahrradweg auf dem Tausendfüssler?


Ja, es wurde viel angekündigt, aber selbst für Kleinigkeiten müssen so viele Parteien und Interessen unter einen Hut gebracht werden, dass ich die Politik da nicht unbedingt beneide. Mir ist es grundsätzlich lieber, dass da jetzt immerhin mal ein paar Sachen passieren, anstatt dass sich dieser seit Jahrzehnten zelebrierte Zustand der völligen Erstarrung weiter fortsetzt. Dass sich die Stadt dem Thema Trails am Venusberg gegenüber so offen zeigt, zählt für mich grundsätzlich auch dazu. Natürlich ist eine Zeitenwende etwas anderes, aber es muss ja schon auch versucht werden, die jeweiligen Änderungen möglichst allgemeinverträglich zu gestalten. Politik ist letztendlich immer ein Kompromiss und auch kleine Schritte können etwas bewirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (18. August 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Politik ist letztendlich immer ein Kompromiss und auch kleine Schritte können etwas bewirken.


Das ist für mich eine Kapitulation und man gibt auf bevor man startet. Und leider auch typisch für unsere deutsche Mentalität.

Ohne große Visionen, die man hartnäckig verfolgt, bleiben Dinge immer klein und unbedeutend.

Interessanterweise ist das im Rheinland besonders ausgeprägt. Die Umstände werden hingenommen und man richtet sich ein.

In diesem Punkt beschränken wir uns unnötigerweise selbst und verzwergen uns. Es gibt nicht viele Dinge, die die Amerikaner uns voraus haben. Aber in der Mentalität sich Großes vorzunehmen und dann auch zu verfolgen haben sie uns viel voraus. 

In anderen Ländern und Kulturen funktioniert es doch auch, sowohl im Radverkehr als auch in anderen Bereichen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. August 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> .. du musst eh um Fußgänger Jogger Hunde usw. Slalom fahren, da sie sich einen Schei... Um die entsprechenden Widmungen Scheren..


So ist es, aber aber _wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, werfe als Erster einen Stein._
Fahren wir nicht auch mal verbotswidrig auf einem reinen Gehweg ?
Es ist aber leider ein Phänomen der heutigen Zeit, dass man sich selbst der nächste ist, Regeln nur für andere gelten und im Allgemeinen ein respektvoller Umgang miteinander fehlt.


----------



## Geplagter (18. August 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Das ist für mich eine Kapitulation und man gibt auf bevor man startet. Und leider auch typisch für unsere deutsche Mentalität.
> 
> Ohne große Visionen, die man hartnäckig verfolgt, bleiben Dinge immer klein und unbedeutend.
> 
> ...


Mir scheint, dass du es mal selbst in der Politik mit den großen Visionen versuchen solltest.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum vor den Wahlen Angekündigten, ist das tatsächlich Umgesetzte sehr homöopathisch. Hier und da ein paar Fahrradwege in der Innenstadt ist weit von dem entfernt, was man versprochen hatte. Es wirkt für mich wie Symbolpolitik und nicht wie eine echte Zeitenwende.
> In Godesberg wird zB das lange angekündigte Fahrradparkhaus in absehbarer Zeit nicht kommen, der Schnellradweg liegt auf Eis und gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Fahrradweg auf dem Tausendfüssler?


Da einiges nicht von heut auf morgen umgesetzt werden kann, und auch Wiederstände gegen vieles aufkommen, finde ich das was schon passiert ist viel!

Zu dem Schnellradweg in der rheinaue hab ich schon was geschrieben... Da hat der Planer meiner Meinung nach Mist gebaut... Das geht auch ohne Bäume fällen...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> So ist es, aber aber _wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, werfe als Erster einen Stein._
> Fahren wir nicht auch mal verbotswidrig auf einem reinen Gehweg ?
> Es ist aber leider ein Phänomen der heutigen Zeit, dass man sich selbst der nächste ist, Regeln nur für andere gelten und im Allgemeinen ein respektvoller Umgang miteinander fehlt.


Na ja langsam auf einem breiten Gehweg ist was anderes als auf einem schmalen Band auf dem sich 2 Räder kaum begegnen können unterwegs zu sein und nicht zu reagieren, auch ist Zahl derer Recht groß im Gegensatz zu den Gehweg Radlern... 🤷🏻‍♂️. Ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst... Aber weicht man wegen unbenutzbarkeit auf den Fußweg aus, gibt's gleich verbale Dresche...


----------



## Cycliste17 (18. August 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Wohnst du in Bonn und kannst das im konkreten Fall beurteilen, oder belässt du es lieber bei aus der Ferne abgegebenen Stammtischparolen und Allgemeinplätzen gegen die Politik?
> Wie ich bereits schrieb, in Bonn ist da in der letzten Zeit einiges passiert und die Seele der autofahrenden Menschen in Bonn kocht hoch, weil nun das Pendel spürbar zum Vorteil der Radfahrenden ausschlägt.
> Die Einschätzung bezgl. der Umweltschützer und dem Tellerrand teile ich jedoch vollumfänglich.


Ich muss nicht in Bonn wohnen. Das Verhalten und die Umsetzung der Politik kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Letztendlich ist es auf so gut wie jede Stadt übertragbar. Die Symbolpolitik findet auch hier statt. Manchmal auch die Folge von Lobbyismus. Man kann nicht so wie man will, weil man in der Entscheidung nicht frei ist. 
Auch der Hass auf Radfahrer hat zugenommen. Der Autofahrer sieht sich als Verlierer der Verkehrwende. Die bösen Radfahrer, die schon immer eine Gefahr waren und sich nicht benehmen konnten, werden jetzt auch noch belohnt. Man nimmt den Autos einen Teil der Straße weg und macht es zum Radweg. Das führt nicht nur zu Stau, sondern ist eine Einladung für noch mehr von diesen furchtbaren Zweirädern. Zusätzlich wurden auch noch Parkplätze "geklaut", die zu Radspuren oder Grünstreifen gemacht wurden. 
Zugegeben; stellenweise ist bei der Umsetzung nicht wirklich zu Ende gedacht worden. Man hat sogar neue Probleme geschaffen. 
Wir werden eine Verkehrswende nicht autofreundlich gestalten können. Das Bewusstsein in der Bevölkerung muss ein anderes werden. Andererseits haben wir auch keine Zeit mehr für kleine Schritte. 
Die Zeit eines Lebensstils über den Verhältnissen ist vorbei. Eigentlich war das auch nie eine gute Idee. Man hat es aber möglich gemacht und die Menschen haben sich daran gewöhnt. Jetzt wieder teilweise zurück fällt vielen schwer. 
Richtig erkannt wurde hier die Mentalität zum Hang alles möglichst so zu belassen. Wenig wagen, kein Risiko und bloß nix Neues und Großes! 
Große Veränderungen haben große Risiken. Die Folgen für Nichtstun sind aber weitaus gravierender.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2022)

Selbst wenn die Umsetzung durch gewunken wurde, hast du hier in der Region noch ganz andere Probleme seit dem 14.7.21! Wenn es bauliche Änderungen bedarf bekommst du keine Firmen Ran, da die alle an der Ahr und der Erft zur Wiederherstellung von Infrastruktur gebunden sind, und noch Jahre gebunden sein werden! 

Das was ich in den letzten Tagen in Bonn an Veränderungen abgeradelt bin ist schon ein Gewinn... Und ich bin zuversichtlich das da noch einiges umgesetzt wird in nächster Zeit... Das hat dann auch "leide"r Vorrang vor irgendwelchen MTB Projekten.

Teilweiser problematisch sind alte Markierungen im Umland die dem Dosen Fahrer suggerieren auf dem Gehweg wäre ein Radweg, dem ist aber nicht so....


----------



## Cockrock (18. August 2022)

Ich finde definitiv, dass sich in den letzten Jahren einiges positives in BN getan hat.
Ganz aktuell zwischen Rabinstr, Bertha und Kennedybrücke, die Viktoriabrücke, am Rhein zwischen Beethovenhalle und altem Zoll, Kappung des Cityrings (Einbahnstr frei vor Uni Hauptgebäude), abgetrennter Fahrstreifen hinterm HBF und Kölnstr, neuer Radweg Rheinaue. Nur mal so ganz spontan.

Und das sind eigentlich alles Hauptrouten und wichtige Knoten auf denen es vorher oft richtig kacke war.
Dass man in 2 Jahren nicht die komplette Stadt umkrempeln kann ist logisch, alles andere ist halt unrealistisches Wunschträumen.
Meine Freunde die eben nur Alltags / Sonntagsradler sind sind völlig begeistert.
Ich bin zufrieden, aber es muss natürlich auch weiter an der Verkehrwende gearbeitet werden


----------



## davez (18. August 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Mir scheint, dass du es mal selbst in der Politik mit den großen Visionen versuchen solltest.


Das mache ich lieber im Privaten und Job. Und da hat es bisher ganz vernünftig funktioniert 😉 Wie oft ich in meinem Leben gehört habe "das geht nicht" oder "das klappt nie"...


----------



## Schn33fraese (18. August 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Wie oft ich in meinem Leben gehört habe "das geht nicht" oder "das klappt nie"...



Ja. Womit man wieder bei den Visionen ist. Ohne konkrete gesteckte Ziele wird es nix. Manchmal hat man auch den Eindruck, man kapituliert vor der Größe der Aufgaben und verzettelt sich lieber im klein klein.



davez schrieb:


> Interessanterweise ist das im Rheinland besonders ausgeprägt. Die Umstände werden hingenommen und man richtet sich ein.


Stimmt schon. Siehe hier. Das ist sogar im Kölschen Grundgesetz verankert . Die Übersetzung passt zwar, aber der Spruch drückt dennoch geradezu ikonische die Einstellung des Rheinländers (als gäbe es den wirklich...) in der Hinsicht aus. Wird gerne hiermit kombiniert.




Cockrock schrieb:


> Ich finde definitiv, dass sich in den letzten Jahren einiges positives in BN getan hat.


Zum Glück stimmt das ja auch. Es bewegt sich was, ich hoffe, das ist wie bei einem Tanker. Beschleunigen dauert halt ewig. Aber wenn der mal fährt...
Die Wahrnehmung ist bei Infrastrukturprojekten eh so eine Sache. Die Radwege in Bonn freuen mich, mehr nutzten würde mir persönlich, wenn endlich die U-Bahn von Beuel über Niederkassel nach Köln gebaut würde. 


Heute war die Sitzung zum Venusberg. Ich bin schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (18. August 2022)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Ich finde definitiv, dass sich in den letzten Jahren einiges positives in BN getan hat.


Überall. Nur geht es zu langsam und teilweise auch zu spät voran. Manche Projekte im öffentlichen Verkehr sind hier nicht mehr umsetzbar, weil man vor etwa 30 Jahren falsche Entscheidungen getroffen hat. 
Das wichtigste ist, das Ziel rechtzeitig zu erreichen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. August 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Verkehrwende


Das Problem ist nur, dass nicht jeder mit Verkehrswende das gleiche meint. Wenn es nach Porschefahrer Christian Lindner und seinen neoliberalen Buddies ginge, wäre die Verkehrswende schon dann geschafft, wenn alle Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor durch solche mit E-Motor ersetzt würden.


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. August 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Heute war die Sitzung zum Venusberg. Ich bin schon ganz gespannt.


Infos zur gestrigen Sitzung. 






						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Infos zur gestrigen Sitzung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist leider der Login Link...


----------



## Schn33fraese (19. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Infos zur gestrigen Sitzung.


Klingt ja gut, eine weitere Hürde ist gefallen  

Link zum Sitzungsprotokoll: https://www.bonn.sitzung-online.de/...xE_jqW4yZMbtjtyuUNFonVZFeqLRyzIiKXjGaqjK9IFsA


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. August 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist leider der Login Link...


Dann versuch mal den Link in meiner Signatur.
Die Kurzfassung: Antrag ist durch. Es geht weiter.


----------



## RoDeBo (19. August 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist leider der Login Link...


Ich kam darüber trotzdem richtig raus...


----------



## davez (19. August 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal den Link in meiner Signatur.
> Die Kurzfassung: Antrag ist durch. Es geht weiter.


Da bin ich mal gespannt, wieviele Gruppen sich dagegen positionieren werden. 

Es gibt leider mehr Spaziergänger als MTBler und die MTBler als Naturzerstörer darzustellen ist dankbar und Dank Unterstützung durch den GA auch sehr einfach


----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. August 2022)

Davon, dass der GA seinen Blödsinn über MTBler:Innen ständig wiederholt, steigt trotzdem der Wahrheitsgehalt der gemachten Aussagen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils_BN (21. August 2022)

Was mich beim Lesen sehr verwirrt hat ist wie groß der Konflikt zwischen den Interessengruppen dargestellt wird. Ich sehe seitdem die meisten Corona Maßnahmen beendet wurden auf meiner üblichen Venusberg Runde die meistens ne Dreiviertelstunde dauert Maximal 10-20 Fußgänger, Auf Feierabendrunden kommts auch schon öfters vor dass ich vielleicht 2 Leute sehe. Gegenüber den Corona Zeiten wo ich die Anzahl der Personen auf der Runde eher Richtung 100+ schätzen würde hatte ich auch keine einzige Diskussion mehr oder Wanderer auf Trails die wenn sie mich 20 Meter hinter ihnen mit 10 kmh hören schon ins Gebüsch springen. Das einzige was mir Sorge bereitet ist die Aktion mit Rückbau anderer Trails - wenn bei der Geschichte für die die in den Garten kommen nicht viel bei rum kommt könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es auf kurz oder lang Konfliktpotential mit der Stadt gibt.


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. August 2022)

Da kann ich dich vllt. etwas beruhigen. Wir vertreten der Stadt ggü. klar, dass ein Rückbau für uns nur in Frage kommt, wenn ein adäquates, legales Angebot geschaffen wird. Wenn wir von der IG sagen, das was angeboten wird reicht uns nicht, zieht auch der DAV als Träger der Strecken nicht mit und die Stadt steht dann alleine da. Das ist aber allen Beteiligten klar. Daher soll es auch eine Korridorlösung geben und keine einzelne Strecke.


----------



## baconcookie (30. August 2022)

Die FB Kommentare unter dem WDR Bericht sind mal wieder top, die LVR hatte scheinbar internet Tag


----------



## Schn33fraese (30. August 2022)

Diesen Clip als Bericht zu veröffentlichen, produziert mit Steuergeldern, da dreht sich mir der Magen um.


----------



## davez (30. August 2022)

LVR sind diejenigen, die gegenüber des Doms in Köln ein Hochhaus gebaut haben und damit den Status des Weltkulturerbes des Doms akut gefährdet haben. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste hat der LVR damals Tatsachen geschaffen. 

Kölscher Klüngel. Anderswo als Korruption bekannt, im Rheinland verniedlicht und zum Lokalkolorit erklärt.


----------



## dom_i (30. August 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Die FB Kommentare unter dem WDR Bericht sind mal wieder top, die LVR hatte scheinbar internet Tag


Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (30. August 2022)

dom_i schrieb:


> Link?











						Streit um Mountainbike Strecken | Mountainbikes wirbeln gerade am Venusberg nicht nur Staub auf, sondern auch die Gemüter 🚴‍♀️ | By WDR Lokalzeit aus Bonn | Facebook
					

17.412 views, 102 likes, 3 loves, 180 comments, 12 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from WDR Lokalzeit aus Bonn: Mountainbikes wirbeln gerade am Venusberg nicht nur Staub auf, sondern auch die Gemüter 🚴‍♀️




					fb.watch


----------



## Jekyll1000 (30. August 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Streit um Mountainbike Strecken | Mountainbikes wirbeln gerade am Venusberg nicht nur Staub auf, sondern auch die Gemüter 🚴‍♀️ | By WDR Lokalzeit aus Bonn | Facebook
> 
> 
> 17.412 views, 102 likes, 3 loves, 180 comments, 12 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from WDR Lokalzeit aus Bonn: Mountainbikes wirbeln gerade am Venusberg nicht nur Staub auf, sondern auch die Gemüter 🚴‍♀️
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht, was für eine Qualifikation Hr. Schaake hat, aber "Naturfotograf" ist weder "Förster", "Forstwirt" oder eine Berufsausbildung, die mit "Forst" im Allgemeinen zu tun hat. Und so einer schwallt im WDR über Wurzelschäden, Bodenerosion, ... usw.
Was dem dt. Wald derzeit am meisten schadet - und da sind sich die meisten Experten einig - sind die immer häufigeren und länger andauernden Dürreperioden. Vllt ist Euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Laubbäume schon jetzt ihre Blätter verlieren und der Wald jetzt schon aussieht als wäre es Herbst.
Die illegalen Trails sind nicht schön, aber der Wald hat wirklich andere Probleme als ein paar Jungs (und Mädels), die Trails buddeln.


----------



## Black-Under (30. August 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was für eine Qualifikation Hr. Schaake hat, aber "Naturfotograf" ist weder "Förster", "Forstwirt" oder eine Berufsausbildung, die mit "Forst" im Allgemeinen zu tun hat. Und so einer schwallt im WDR über Wurzelschäden, Bodenerosion, ... usw.
> Was dem dt. Wald derzeit am meisten schadet - und da sind sich die meisten Experten einig - sind die immer häufigeren und länger andauernden Dürreperioden. Vllt ist Euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Laubbäume schon jetzt ihre Blätter verlieren und der Wald jetzt schon aussieht als wäre es Herbst.
> Die illegalen Trails sind nicht schön, aber der Wald hat wirklich andere Probleme als ein paar Jungs (und Mädels), die Trails buddeln.


Selbst Förster wissen nicht viel über Waldbiologie.
Mich würde mal interessieren was das für geschütze Tierarten sein sollen?
Etwa sowas wie die Eidechsen am Stenzelberg welche seit dem Kletterverbot verschwunden sind?


----------



## RoDeBo (30. August 2022)

Das sind all die Tiere, die sich jahrelang nicht an Mountainbikern gestört haben, jetzt aber wo sie gut angesiedelt sind, keinen bock mehr auf die haben...🤔


----------



## RoDeBo (3. September 2022)

Man beachte die Anzahl an Nägeln, die es braucht um die Botschaft zu platzieren...


----------



## Black-Under (3. September 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Man beachte die Anzahl an Nägeln, die es braucht um die Botschaft zu platzieren...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1544407


Wer etwas so an Bäume nagelt hat mit Naturschutz nicht viel im Sinn.
Der arme Baum.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. September 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Man beachte die Anzahl an Nägeln, die es braucht um die Botschaft zu platzieren...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1544407


Und mit Hammer und Nagel können die offenbar auch nicht umgehen (man beachte den krummen Nagel).


----------



## dopero (3. September 2022)

Sieht nach Alu Nägeln aus, die sollen für Bäume unproblematisch sein.


----------



## Schn33fraese (3. September 2022)

Immerhin. Die hätten trotzdem noch das Kapitel über Nägel richtig einschlagen lesen können. Zumal Alu ja bekannterweise nicht stahlhart ist🤓


----------



## Cycliste17 (4. September 2022)

Das waren die doch nicht selbst. Haben die Arbeit outgesourced, an Halbtageskräfte oder ähnlich kostengünstiges Personal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (4. September 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Sieht nach Alu Nägeln aus, die sollen für Bäume unproblematisch sein.


Nein man verletzt die äussere Schutzschicht des Baumes (Borke) und zudem das Kambium. Mit jedem Nagel kann man Erreger dort hineinbringen, auch mit Alu. Beim Veredeln vor allem beim Okulieren werden die Werkzeuge nicht umsonst desinfiziert.

In Zeiten wo die Bäume durch die Trockenheit im Grunde am Verhungern sind (weil sie die unteren Blattöffnungen verschliessen und so keine Photosynthese betreiben können) sollte man Bäumen so etwas nicht antun.


----------



## Cycliste17 (4. September 2022)

In dem Link von dopero wurden noch Alternativen aufgeführt. Wird aber zu aufwändig und zu teuer sein. 
Hier sind auch alle Bäume in der Stadt registriert. An jedem ein Nagel aus Stahl! und ein kleines Plastikschild mit einer Nummer. Manche sind so verrostet dass sie wohl beim nächsten Sturm wegfliegen werden. Grünflächenamt🙄


----------



## Black-Under (4. September 2022)

Es ist einfach interessant wie die Förster und auch die untere Naturschutzbehörde mit Naturschutz argumentiert und sich selber nicht darum kümmert. (Neben den Nägeln, die verdichteten Schotterwege, der Harvestereinsatz, das befahren ees Waldes mit schweren Gerät, das brutale Freischneiden und Entbaumen von Hängen, das vernichten von Mini Lebensräumen, das blockieren von Wegen mit Tonnenschweren Steinen...,etc.p.p)
Das Problem in der Naturschutzbehörde sitzen eben keine Biologen.


----------



## RoDeBo (4. September 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Es ist einfach interessant wie die Förster und auch die untere Naturschutzbehörde mit Naturschutz argumentiert und sich selber nicht darum kümmert. (Neben den Nägeln, die verdichteten Schotterwege, der Harvestereinsatz, das befahren ees Waldes mit schweren Gerät, das brutale Freischneiden und Entbaumen von Hängen, das vernichten von Mini Lebensräumen, das blockieren von Wegen mit Tonnenschweren Steinen...,etc.p.p)
> Das Problem in der Naturschutzbehörde sitzen eben keine Biologen.


Nicht zu vergessen das unnötige Befahren mit leichtem Gerät wo vielleicht 2 Füße es auch täten...


----------



## Black-Under (5. September 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen das unnötige Befahren mit leichtem Gerät wo vielleicht 2 Füße es auch täten...


Warum gibst du mir ein "angry" bist Du Förster?


----------



## RoDeBo (5. September 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Warum gibst du mir ein "angry" bist Du Förster?


Überhaupt nicht...das "angry" bezieht sich auf das was im wald vorgeht....
Ich hätte auch ein like oder Gewinner anklicken können...😉


----------



## RoDeBo (5. September 2022)

Das gilt genauso für #3440...


----------



## Black-Under (5. September 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht...das "angry" bezieht sich auf das was im wald vorgeht....
> Ich hätte auch ein like oder Gewinner anklicken können...😉


Ach so, das angry Smiley ist da missverständlich....


----------



## Cycliste17 (5. September 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das Problem in der Naturschutzbehörde sitzen eben keine Biologen.


Eher Ökonomen aus der Branche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (5. September 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Das gilt genauso für #3440...


Hatte ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## Jekyll1000 (8. September 2022)

MTB-Bashing again: https://ga.de/76157305


----------



## Black-Under (8. September 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> MTB-Bashing again: https://ga.de/76157305


Na ja was erwartest Du vom BBB und der CDU?


----------



## BockAufBiken (8. September 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> MTB-Bashing again: https://ga.de/76157305


MTB-bashing kann ich da jetzt direkt nicht erkennen.
Was man an dem Artikel kritisieren kann, ist die Überschrift: "Fehlende Bürgerbeteiligung?". Das es keine Bürgerbeteiligung geben sollte, stand nie zur Debatte. Weder von Seiten der Verwaltung noch von Seiten der Politik. Die Diskussion im Umweltausschuss drehte sich lediglich um die Art der Bürgerbeteiligung (mit oder ohne Beteiliung der Politik). Das steht ja so auch im Artikel. Da gibt es halt unterschiedliche Auffassungen.


----------



## RoDeBo (8. September 2022)

Witzig  - bzw eigentlich überhaupt nicht  - dass sich plötzlich Parteien zu Wort melden mit u.a. Umweltargumenten, die auf der anderen Rheinseite mit einer Südtangente etc keinerlei Probleme haben...🤮🤮🤮


----------



## mw.dd (8. September 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Witzig  - bzw eigentlich überhaupt nicht  - dass sich plötzlich Parteien zu Wort melden mit u.a. Umweltargumenten, die auf der anderen Rheinseite mit einer Südtangente etc keinerlei Probleme haben...🤮🤮🤮


Am Thema "Mountainbiken" kann man prima umweltpolitische Kompetenz simulieren.
Wenn man das bei Straßen - gar bei Autobahnen - versucht, gilt man als grüner Fortschrittsbremser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (8. September 2022)

Keine der Parteien hat sich im Umweltausschuss klar gegen das Vorhaben ausgesprochen. Es herrschte lediglich Uneinigkeit über das weitere Vorgehen und die nächsten Schritte. In der Politik gibt z.Z. noch viele Fragenzeichen, die wir hoffentlich in der Bürgerbeteiligung beseitigen können.


----------



## RoDeBo (8. September 2022)

Das wünsche dem Projekt auch!!! 🤞


----------



## tubby (26. September 2022)

Im GA von gestern waren in einigen Stadtteilen eine Unterschriften Liste gegen den Trailbau: wild biken vertreibt Wildtiere


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. September 2022)

tubby schrieb:


> Im GA von gestern waren in einigen Stadtteilen eine Unterschriften Liste gegen den Trailbau: wild biken vertreibt Wildtiere


Als Beilage oder abgedruckt?


----------



## Schn33fraese (26. September 2022)

Dann sollte man vielleicht den GA verpflichten, auch eine Pro Trailbau Unterschriftenliste zu verteilen.

Edit: Nun ja, es kann ja auch jemand den Auftrag erteilt haben, so eine Unterschriftenlisten beizulegen. Vielleicht wäre das auch was für unsere Seite, um eben unsere Sicht zu kommunizieren.


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. September 2022)

Wir arbeiten schon an einem Infoflyer.


----------



## Schn33fraese (26. September 2022)

Ich sehe ihr habt das unter Kontrolle 👍


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. September 2022)

Wir geben uns Mühe. Hoffen wir mal das es reicht


----------



## nadgrajin (26. September 2022)

Auch gestern auf dem Herbstmarkt in Kessenich waren die Damen und Herrn vertreten um gegen das Projekt zu argumentieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. September 2022)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Auch gestern auf dem Herbstmarkt in Kessenich waren die Damen und Herrn vertreten um gegen das Projekt zu argumentieren.


Gleich die gegen Petition unter die Nase halten und um Unterschrift bitten 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (26. September 2022)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Auch gestern auf dem Herbstmarkt in Kessenich waren die Damen und Herrn vertreten um gegen das Projekt zu argumentieren.


Jemand von uns war an dem Stand und hat das Gespräch gesucht. Eine Dame hat um unsere Kontaktdaten gebeten und wir versuchen mit denen in einen Dialog zu kommen. Vllt. kann man so etwas erreichen.


----------



## Geplagter (28. September 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Jemand von uns war an dem Stand und hat das Gespräch gesucht. Eine Dame hat um unsere Kontaktdaten gebeten und wir versuchen mit denen in einen Dialog zu kommen. Vllt. kann man so etwas erreichen.


Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den seinerzeit für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren Aufstand den Anwohnende gemacht haben, als es um den Skatepark in der Rheinaue ging. Wenn ich mir nun anschaue, wie gesittet es dort zugeht und was dort aufgebaut wurde, kann ich nur hoffen, dass ihr den Anwohenden in Kessenich und Dottendorf ihre Ängste nehmen könnt.


----------



## Black-Under (28. September 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den seinerzeit für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren Aufstand den Anwohnende gemacht haben, als es um den Skatepark in der Rheinaue ging. Wenn ich mir nun anschaue, wie gesittet es dort zugeht und was dort aufgebaut wurde, kann ich nur hoffen, dass ihr den Anwohenden in Kessenich und Dottendorf ihre Ängste nehmen könnt.


Das ganze geht ja oft nur von einigen Wenigen oft sogar nur von Einzelnen aus. Siehe die Schließung des Club Die Falle oder in Holzlar die Entfernung der Tore eines Bolzplatzes. Oft sind dies Leute mit viel Einfluss, halt Bönnscher Klüngel.


----------



## dom_i (15. Oktober 2022)

An all die, die lieber mit ihrem Hinterreifen statt ihrer Bremse bremsen… ihr seid echte Hohlfritten!


----------



## Black-Under (15. Oktober 2022)

dom_i schrieb:


> An all die, die lieber mit ihrem Hinterreifen statt ihrer Bremse bremsen… ihr seid echte Hohlfritten!


was hast Du denn für ein Problem?


----------



## Schn33fraese (16. Oktober 2022)

dom_i schrieb:


> An all die, die lieber mit ihrem Hinterreifen statt ihrer Bremse bremsen… ihr seid echte Hohlfritten!


Ich weiß ja nicht, wo deine Bremse installiert ist, aber ich habe keinen Bremsfallschirm und nutze eigentlich immer meine Reifen um zu verzögern.🤦‍♂️


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Oktober 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo deine Bremse installiert ist, aber ich habe keinen Bremsfallschirm und nutze eigentlich immer meine Reifen um zu verzögern.🤦‍♂️


Oh Mann es geht um die Idioten die mit blokierendem Hinterrad die Wege kaputt fahren!


----------



## Cycliste17 (16. Oktober 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> was hast Du denn für ein Problem?


🍺?


----------



## sibu (16. Oktober 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oh Mann es geht um die Idioten die mit blokierendem Hinterrad die Wege kaputt fahren!


Und Reifenspuren an Stellen hinterlassen, wo besser nichts zu sehen wäre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (16. Oktober 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Und Reifenspuren an Stellen hinterlassen, wo besser nichts zu sehen wäre ...


Das wäre der entsprechende Hinweis gewesen


----------



## Black-Under (16. Oktober 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oh Mann es geht um die Idioten die mit blokierendem Hinterrad die Wege kaputt fahren!


und was hat das mit dem 7G zu tun?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Oktober 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> und was hat das mit dem 7G zu tun?


Vermutlich sind diese holfritten dort aktuell wieder vermehrt unterwegs...


----------



## dopero (17. Oktober 2022)

Bedankt euch bitte auch bei den angeblich absoluten Könnern und deren YT Videos, welche auch hier auf der Einstiegsseite von der Redaktion verlinkt werden.
Da gibt es quasi kein Video, wo nicht Erde spritzt oder Steine fliegen. Also alles ganz normal, die "Profis" machen das ja ganz genauso.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Oktober 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Bedankt euch bitte auch bei den angeblich absoluten Könnern und deren YT Videos. welche auch hier auf der Einstiegsseite von der Redaktion verlinkt werden.
> Da gibt es quasi kein Video, wo nicht Erde spritzt oder Steine fliegen. Also alles ganz normal, die "Profis" machen das ja ganz genauso.


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, das das Problem z.t. aus der Ecke kommt ... Das andere ist das viele einfach das Hirn ausschalten...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (17. Oktober 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> .... welche auch hier auf der Einstiegsseite von der Redaktion verlinkt werden.



Zu dem Thema hatte ich schon einen Thread eröffnet. Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass heute (fast) nur noch bergab gefahren wird. Und dann noch möglichst spektakulär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (17. Oktober 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass heute (fast) nur noch bergab gefahren wird. Und dann noch möglichst spektakulär


Zum Berghochfahren gibt es doch überall diese Mopeds! Wäre doch auch mal ein Contest: Mucherwiesental rauf mit 250 W und 100 Nm extra. Dabei geht mehr kaputt als wenn jemand mit einem "normalen" Rad runterfährt!
Aber ja, die Jugend mag sich heute nicht mehr quälen: Lift oder Motor! Irgendwie müssen die drei Zentner Lebendgewicht ja bewegt werden.


----------



## sibu (17. Oktober 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> Zum Berghochfahren gibt es doch überall diese Mopeds! Wäre doch auch mal ein Contest: Mucherwiesental rauf mit 250 W und 100 Nm extra. Dabei geht mehr kaputt als wenn jemand mit einem "normalen" Rad runterfährt!


Im Falle der Mucherwiese waren es die echten Schwergewichte (Borkenkäfer-Holz im 40-Fuß-Container), die dem 70 Jahre alten Asphalt den garaus gemacht haben  . Aber es stimmt: Seitdem es E-MTB gibt ist der Verkehr auch abseits der Straße mehr geworden und nicht jeder kann oder will das schwere Gewicht beherrschen und wegeschonend bremsen. Da sind schon mal 15 m lange Radierspuren zu sehen.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Oktober 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> Zum Berghochfahren gibt es doch überall diese Mopeds! Wäre doch auch mal ein Contest: Mucherwiesental rauf mit 250 W und 100 Nm extra. Dabei geht mehr kaputt als wenn jemand mit einem "normalen" Rad runterfährt!
> Aber ja, die Jugend mag sich heute nicht mehr quälen: Lift oder Motor! Irgendwie müssen die drei Zentner Lebendgewicht ja bewegt werden.


Darfst gerne Mal mit meinen Kids ne Runde drehen 🙈 hat schon einen Grund das meine große ein gepunktetes Trikot von mir bekommen hat 🥳


----------



## talybont (17. Oktober 2022)

Die Kiddies von ernsthaften Radfahrern bekommen von ihren Eltern ja auch KEINE Mopeds!


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Oktober 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> Die Kiddies von ernsthaften Radfahrern bekommen von ihren Eltern ja auch KEINE Mopeds!


So ist es... Die haben eher Spass daran Mofafahrer zu ärgern.   😎


----------



## Geplagter (9. November 2022)

Solche Flyer wurden offenbar in den letzten Tagen in Poppelsdorf in die Briefkästen geworfen.
Was genau drinsteht weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Schn33fraese (9. November 2022)

Ab Mitte 2023 in Wissen: Bikepark mit Lift am Skihang
					

Flowline, Jumpline, Dirtpark, Downhill, Übungspacours Pumptrack und Dirtpark, Techniktrail Northshore: Das alles wird der neue "Bikepark" des Ski-Club Wissen bieten. Obendrauf gibts für die Bike-Begeisterten einen Lift, der die Sache perfekt macht. Der Bikepark wird am vereinseigenen Skihang...



					www.ak-kurier.de
				




Hier mal eine gute Nachricht. Ist nicht weit weg von meiner Arbeit. Für Bonn dann doch wieder etwas weit. Ähnlich wie Olpe.




Geplagter schrieb:


> Solche Flyer wurden offenbar in den letzten Tagen in Poppelsdorf in die Briefkästen geworfen.
> Was genau drinsteht weiß ich noch nicht.


Wer bezahlt eigentlich solche Aktionen und könnte man als Biker nicht auch Flyer drucken lassen und verteilen?


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. November 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt eigentlich solche Aktionen und könnte man als Biker nicht auch Flyer drucken lassen und verteilen?


Die Flyer kommen von den Gegnern / Anwohner die gegen offizielle Strecken sind. Eine Person ist im Flyer auch namentlich benannt. Wir arbeiten gerade an einem Flyer, um die breite Masse über unser Anliegen zu informieren.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. November 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Solche Flyer wurden offenbar in den letzten Tagen in Poppelsdorf in die Briefkästen geworfen.


Werden da wieder die üblichen Vorurteile wiedergegeben oder gibt es tatsächlich mal wissenschaftlich belastbare Beweise ?


----------



## Cycliste17 (9. November 2022)

Soviel Langeweile hätte ich auch gerne. Flyer drucken und von Briefkasten zu Briefkasten. 
Sollten die im Auftrag gedruckt worden sein, haben die Mitarbeiter der Druckerei sicherlich ihren Spaß gehabt. 
So eine Hetze ist doch sinnlos. Wenn etwas genehmigt wird, ist es sowieso Blödsinn. Wollen die es auf einen Bürgerentscheid oder zum höchsten Gerichtsurteil hinauslaufen lassen? 
Gibt so viele Dinge, wo man sich engagieren kann und etwas Gutes für die Gesellschaft tun kann. Aber Flyeraktion ist viel notwendiger. Als wenn das den Klimawandel stoppen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (10. November 2022)

So sieht es aus.
Der übliche Blabla also und nichts davon auch nur ansatzweise belegt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (10. November 2022)

Unsachlich, Panikmache, Ahnungslosigkeit. 
Wer sind denn die angestammten Nutzer? Haben die auch einen Berechtigungsschein oder ähnliches? Hier jedenfalls sind die Wanderer die Nutzer, die den meisten Müll im Wald abladen und die Natur zertrampeln. 
Ich hoffe es kommt bei einer Legalisierung nicht zum Fallenbau und gespannten Drähten.


----------



## shmee (10. November 2022)

Das muss man sich auch erstmal trauen, derart unfundierten Unsinn zu verbreiten, aber das ist ja heute in Mode. "Dann müssten die Kinder ferngehalten werden"... ALTER, das sind die Kids und Jugendlichen, die da bauen, für die meisten ist das der Wald 60m hinter ihrer Straße und nicht das letzte schützenswerte Feuchbtiotop der ganzen westlichen Hemisphere. Da schwillt einem echt der Kamm  Vielleicht sollten wir auch einfach Lügen wie gedruckt.


----------



## Geplagter (10. November 2022)

Was ich ja interessant finde ist, dass sich die Stadt des Themas (endlich) in durchaus konstruktiver und lösungsorientierter Art und Weise angenommen hat und um eine allgemeinverträgliche Lösung bemüht ist. Man versucht dem durchaus berechtigten Interesse einer eher neuen Nutzergruppe zu entsprechen und schon kommt bei einer anderen Gruppe der große Futterneid auf. Diese andere Gruppe leitet aus nicht belegbaren Gründen einen offensichtlich exklusiven Anspruch auf die Nutzung des Waldes ab. Die gemachten Aussagen zu den zu befürchteten Schäden an der Natur sind äußerst pauschal und in keinster Weise belegt. Ist eine solche Panikmache auf Basis nicht erwiesener Fakten überhaupt zulässig?


----------



## shmee (10. November 2022)

BTW, http://r****ertgmbh.de/, Firmenwebseite einer GmbH ohne SSL-Zertifikat, Datenschutzerklärung und Impressum, also wäre doch wirklich zu schade, wenn sich das mal ein Anwalt anschauen würde.


----------



## Geplagter (10. November 2022)

shmee schrieb:


> BTW, http://r****ertgmbh.de/, Firmenwebseite einer GmbH ohne SSL-Zertifikat, Datenschutzerklärung und Impressum, also wäre doch wirklich zu schade, wenn sich das mal ein Anwalt anschauen würde.


Die Webseite ist jetzt "under maintenance".
Offenbar liest der Feind hier mit. ;-)


----------



## dom_i (10. November 2022)

Hier die Kommentarspalte der Petition:








						Kommentare: Schützt das Landschaftsschutzgebiet am Venusberghang vor den Downhillern/Mountainbikern! - Online-Petition
					

*_Diese Petition wird unterstützt von BUND und NABU BONN_* *Worum geht es?* Am Venusberghang oberhalb des Loki-Schmidt-Platzes, Dottendorf, wurden in den letzten Jahren zahlreiche Downhill-Trails illegal angelegt. Die Biker haben mit den Trails Schäden im Landschaftsschutzgebiet Venusberg...




					www.openpetition.de


----------



## shmee (10. November 2022)

dom_i schrieb:


> Hier die Kommentarspalte der Petition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kann man ja ob der Unsachlichkeit und grundsätzlichen "alles muss verboten werden" Haltung nur das kalte Grauen bekommen.


----------



## Geplagter (10. November 2022)

shmee schrieb:


> Da kann man ja ob der Unsachlichkeit und grundsätzlichen "alles muss verboten werden" Haltung nur das kalte Grauen bekommen.


Echte Gegenargumente konnte ich da auch keine finden. Das ist ja fast schon kindisch, was dort verzapft wird. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (10. November 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Die gemachten Aussagen zu den zu befürchteten Schäden an der Natur sind äußerst pauschal und in keinster Weise belegt. Ist eine solche Panikmache auf Basis nicht erwiesener Fakten überhaupt zulässig?


Ich fürchte, da kann man wenig bis nichts machen. das macht ja auch die AFD so, erst Schwachsinn raushauen, dann, wenn darauf angesprochen, zurückrudern. Dann ist der Quatsch aber in der Welt und Flyer liegen in den Haushalten.

Interessant zu der GmbH: Ich finde da sowohl was mit IT und was mit Tiefbaustoffen.  2016 wurde die Anschrift geändert, die letzte Bilanz war für 2011. Der Geschäftsführer ist u.a. auch Sprecher der Initiative Bonn bleibt seilbahnfrei. Beispiel: https://www.bonn-macht-mit.de/projektraum/diskussion/ein-ökologisches-muss/3-online-diskussion

Der erste Eindruck ist, da kennen sich Leute mit Stimmungsmache und Polemisierung aus.


----------



## davez (10. November 2022)

Das ist so typisch Deutsch. Für jede Initiative gibt es eine Gegeninitative. Hauptsache dagegen ohne jeden konstruktiven Vorschlag. Aus dem Grund geht auch in Deutschland wenig voran. Sei es bei erneuerbaren Energien, bei Bahntrassen usw. Jeder ist sich einig, dass wir mehr erneuerbare Energien und auch Ausbau des Bahnverkehrs benötigen. Aber jeder will individuell keine Bahntrasse in seiner Nähe oder Windrad oder auch Solardach beim Nachbarn. Es ist ein schizophrenes Verhalten.

Verbote funktionieren nicht. Das hat sich doch auch in diesem Fall gezeigt. Die Kids bauen und fahren dann illegal. Es beginnt eine Katz und Maus Spiel. Der gewählte Ansatz, eine offizielle Strecke zu bauen, ist der konstruktive und richtige Weg. Über das Wo und Wie kann man trefflich diskutieren. Aber das macht Birgit hier nicht, sondern sie fordert ein Verbot.

Der Status Quo soll um jeden Preis in ihrem Umfeld erhalten bleiben. Veränderungen und seien sie auch noch so sinnvoll und von guten Argumenten und Zahlen untermauert, lehnt sie ganz offensichtlich ab.

Liebe Birgit, nutze doch Deine Energie, um positive Veränderungen in Bonn voran zu bringen. Sinnvolles zu tun anstatt sinnvolles zu bekämpfen, macht viel zufriedener und steigert die Lebensfreude. Dass Menschen sich Deiner erinnern als diejenige, die positve Dinge erschaffen hat, ist doch ein tolles Ziel.

"Bonn bleibt Seilbahnfrei" (selbe Protagonistin mit ihrem Ehemann Gundolf)

Aus der Welt am Sonntag 22.4.2022:

"Wenn Gundolf Reichert (71) in seinem *Arbeitszimmer das Fenster öffnet, kann er die Bäume sehen, über deren Wipfel die Gondeln hinauf zum Venusberg schweben sollen* und von dort wieder hinab. Alle 20 Sekunden eine in jede Richtung, 17 Stunden am Tag. *Reichert will das nicht*..."        









						Podiumsdiskussion zur Ost-West-Verbindung: Schafft Bonn mit der Seilbahn die Verkehrswende?
					

Der geplante Seilbahnbau sorgt nach wie vor für Diskussionen. Auch scheinen viele Fragen noch offen zu sein. Das wurde jetzt bei einer Podiumsdiskussion, zu der das UKB und die Friedrich-Naumann-Stiftung für die Freiheit eingeladen hatte, erneut deutlich.




					ga.de


----------



## dom_i (10. November 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, da kann man wenig bis nichts machen. das macht ja auch die AFD so, erst Schwachsinn raushauen, dann, wenn darauf angesprochen, zurückrudern. Dann ist der Quatsch aber in der Welt und Flyer liegen in den Haushalten.
> 
> Interessant zu der GmbH: Ich finde da sowohl was mit IT und was mit Tiefbaustoffen.  2016 wurde die Anschrift geändert, die letzte Bilanz war für 2011. Der Geschäftsführer ist u.a. auch Sprecher der Initiative Bonn bleibt seilbahnfrei. Beispiel: https://www.bonn-macht-mit.de/projektraum/diskussion/ein-ökologisches-muss/3-online-diskussion
> 
> Der erste Eindruck ist, da kennen sich Leute mit Stimmungsmache und Polemisierung aus.


Die Adresse der Dame passt auch zur "Initiative Bonn bleibt seilbahnfrei."
Und ihr Mann, der im Impressum der Homepage der Initiative genannt ist, ist Diplom-Physiker Gundolf Reichert, GF der Reichert GmbH, Softwareentwickler, Essen, Nordrhein-Westfalen.  - nur falls das jmd. interessiert  https://www.companyhouse.de/Reichert-GmbH-Bonn


----------



## Schn33fraese (10. November 2022)

Ne, die in Essen sind wohl andere, das war ein Jürgen Reichert. Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich zwischen den beiden Reichert GmbHs keinen Zusammenhang gefunden.


----------



## dopero (10. November 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck ist, da kennen sich Leute mit Stimmungsmache und Polemisierung aus.


Das hat andererseits dann aber auch wieder etwas Positives. Die Protakonisten sind bei den offiziellen Stellen bekannt und ihr Anliegen wird dementsprechend vermutlich sehr schnell passend eingeordnet.


----------



## davez (10. November 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Das hat andererseits dann aber auch wieder etwas Positives. Die Protakonisten sind bei den offiziellen Stellen bekannt und ihr Anliegen wird dementsprechend vermutlich sehr schnell passend eingeordnet.


Aber nicht bei den Bürgern, die den Flyer erhalten. Es geht ja um primitive Stimmungsmache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (10. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei den Bürgern, die den Flyer erhalten. Es geht ja um primitive Stimmungsmache


Theoretisch ja. Praktisch messe ich so einer Flyeraktion eine sehr geringe Reichweite bei.
Und spätestens wenn man auf der Petitionsseite Name und Mail hinterlassen muss, geht die Resonanz gegen Null.

P.S.
Interessant finde ich, dass die Petition während ihrer Laufzeit schon 7 mal geändert wurde.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja. Praktisch messe ich so einer Flyeraktion eine sehr geringe Reichweite bei.
> Und spätestens wenn man auf der Petitionsseite Name und Mail hinterlassen muss, geht die Resonanz gegen Null.
> 
> P.S.
> Interessant finde ich, dass die Petition während ihrer Laufzeit schon 7 mal geändert wurde.


Les dir die Kommentare Mal durch, da wird einem schlecht...


----------



## RoDeBo (10. November 2022)

Auch interessant, dass grad die vehementesten Kommentatoren oft nicht die Eier in der Buckse haben mit Namen zu schreiben...


----------



## RoDeBo (10. November 2022)

Am Ende bleibt leider dennoch zu befürchten, dass die mtb-Gegner einerseits die besseren connections haben, andererseits trotz aller Widersinnigkeiten an vielen Stellen gerne gehört werden 🤮


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2022)

RoDeBo schrieb:


> Auch interessant, dass grad die vehementesten Kommentatoren oft nicht die Eier in der Buckse haben mit Namen zu schreiben...


Was du nicht sagst, RoDeBo.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. November 2022)

Geplagter schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.
> Der übliche Blabla also und nichts davon auch nur ansatzweise belegt.


Das ist ja noch größerer Bullshit als ich befürchtet hatte.


----------



## BockAufBiken (11. November 2022)

http://www.bonn-mtb.de/
Für die, die kein Bock auf Insta und FB haben.


----------



## phoenixinflames (12. Dezember 2022)

Im Siebengebirge währenddessen das Übliche 😂🤬


----------



## davez (12. Dezember 2022)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Im Siebengebirge währenddessen das Übliche 😂🤬


Die Beschilderung ist falsch, haben bestimmt Mountainbiker angebracht  🤣

OT In der selben "Logik" des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes: 
Wir senken ja gerade auch den CO2 Ausstoß durch das Abschalten der Atomkraftwerke, oder etwa nicht? 

Und in NRW werden bis 2030 alle Kohlekraftwerke abgeschaltet, während der Energieverbrauch stark ansteigen wird (u.a. Elektroautos, Wärmepumpen).

Der Bildungsnotstand ist auch in der Politik angekommen. 🙁 Selbst Grundrechenarten werden nicht mehr beherrscht

Dann nehmen wir doch einfach mal den Balken "coal" aus der Graphik unten raus, wissend, dass die Genehmigung von Windkraftanlagen im Schnitt 4 Jahre dauert. Hmmm, finde den Fehler...


----------



## Black-Under (12. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Die Beschilderung ist falsch, haben bestimmt Mountainbiker angebracht  🤣
> 
> OT In der selben "Logik" des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes:
> Wir senken ja gerade auch den CO2 Ausstoß durch das Abschalten der Atomkraftwerke, oder etwa nicht?
> ...


das Abschalten der AKWs hatte nie etwas mit CO2 zu tun. Eher etwas mit Einsparen vonn Subventionen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (13. Dezember 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> das Abschalten der AKWs hatte nie etwas mit CO2 zu tun. Eher etwas mit Einsparen vonn Subventionen...


Nope, ausschließlich mit Ideologie. Das wäre ja sogar OK, wenn die Abschaltung nicht genau zum Gegenteil dessen führen würde, was man erreichen will / muss, nämlich Reduktion von Treibhausgasen. Wir fahren gerade uralte Kohlekraftwerke in Deutschland wieder hoch und verfeuern Kohle aus Südafrika und Südamerika, die mit Schiffen, betrieben mit Schweröl, die Kohle zu uns bringen. 
Und das Gas kommt zu großen Teil ebenso mit Schiffen aus USA, wo es mit Fracking gewonnen wird (und zu kleinem Teil aus Katar, die wir für ihre Menschenrechtsverletzungen kritisieren). 
Um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen importieren wir dann im Winter Atomstrom aus uralten französischen Atomkraftwerken.
Manchmal frage ich mich echt, ob die Entscheider selbst einfachste Zusammenhänge nicht begreifen oder einfach die Realität ausblenden.
Sorry, ich habe mich seit meiner Jugend aktiv für Umweltschutz eingesetzt. Aber was die Grünen in der Energiepolitik gerade fabrizieren, hat so gar nichts mit Umweltschutz zu tun.


----------



## phoenixinflames (13. Dezember 2022)

Der Umweltschutz ist eben das neue Feigenblatt für jedwede Agenda.

Beispiel aus dem Siebengebirge: Der Geschäftsführerin der Drachenfelsbahn ist es natürlich ein Dorn im Auge, wenn Leute mit dem eigenen Auto hochfahren.
Praktisch, dass die einzige Straße zum Drachenfels dem VVS gehört&der verbietet da lang zu fahren.
Leute fahren trotzdem mit dem Auto hoch.
Zufällig findet besagte Geschäftsführerin dann mehrere plattgefahrene Salamander auf eben dieser Straße und plötzlich sind ihr rein ökonomisches Interesse und Umweltschutz deckungsgleich.
Also her mit den Straßensperren!


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Dezember 2022)

Im ennert als Ausläufer genauso....🤮


----------



## RoDeBo (13. Dezember 2022)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Im Siebengebirge währenddessen das Übliche 😂🤬


Also dadrauf bezogen...


----------



## Black-Under (13. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe mich seit meiner Jugend aktiv für Umweltschutz eingesetzt. Aber was die Grünen in der Energiepolitik gerade fabrizieren, hat so gar nichts mit Umweltschutz zu tun.


Die Grünen hatte aber nichts mit dem Abschalten der AKWs zu tun.
Im Grunde muss die Ampel aktuell die Versäumnisse bzw. Fehlentscheidungen der letzten 16 Jahre entwurschteln. Von Ideologie kann da keine Rede sein.

Nebenbei ist AKW Strom der teuerste Strom, wenn man mal alles einrechnet. Aber das will auch niemand wissen.


----------



## davez (13. Dezember 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die Grünen hatte aber nichts mit dem Abschalten der AKWs zu tun.
> Im Grunde muss die Ampel aktuell die Versäumnisse bzw. Fehlentscheidungen der letzten 16 Jahre entwurschteln. Von Ideologie kann da keine Rede sein.
> 
> Nebenbei ist AKW Strom der teuerste Strom, wenn man mal alles einrechnet. Aber das will auch niemand wissen.


Klar habe die Grünen in letzter Instanz die Abschaltung der letzten 6 AKWs voran getrieben und sich mit aller Macht gegen eine Laufzeitverlängerung gestellt.

Ja, Atomstrom ist in der Vollkostensicht der teuerste Strom. Aber leider auch einer der wenigen, der eine Basislast bietet und CO2 neutral ist. Die Erneuerbaren sind nicht für die Basislast geeignet und es gibt keine Speicherenergie die auch nur annähernd die Wochen im Winter überbrücken können, in denen die Sonne nicht ausreichend scheint und auch der Wind nicht ausreichend weht.

Und ja, die riesigen Fehler in der Energiepolitik wurden in der Tat in der Vergangenheit gemacht. Aber und das ist mein Punkt, die Grünen machen es aktuell nicht besser und das frustriert mich. Fracking Gas aus USA und Kohle aus Südafrika ist leider total bescheuert und in Bezug auf CO2 Ausstoß und Umweltverschmutzung die schlechteste aller Lösungen

Weil es den ein oder anderen interessiert und ja, je dunkler die Farbe, umso höher der CO2 Ausstoß. Zumindest an dem Punkt sind wir noch an der Spitze in Europa (zusammen mit Polen)









						Live 24/7 CO₂ emissions of electricity consumption
					

Electricity Maps is a live 24/7 visualization of where your electricity comes from and how much CO2 was emitted to produce it.




					app.electricitymaps.com


----------



## sibu (13. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Aber leider auch einer der wenigen, der eine Basislast bietet und CO2 neutral ist.


Auch wenn es sehr Off-Topic ist: Uran-Abbau, Transport und seine Aufbereitung sind nur dann CO2-neutral, wenn sie komplett mit Atomstrom durchgeführt werden ...

Bei der Basislast kann man auch eine andere Sichtweise haben: Die erneuerbaren Energien haben schon das Problem, dass man da in eine kurzfristige Unterversorgung kommen kann. Statt das dauerhaft mit einem immer laufenden Kraftwerkstyp zu unterfüttern, der in guten erneuerbaren Phasen nutzlos vor sich dümpelt, kann man auch auf Kraftwerkstypen setzen, die sich kurzfristig hochfahren lassen. Neben Wasserkraftwerken wären auch Gaskraftwerke (in hoffentlich naher Zukunft auch mit Wasserstoff betriebene) dazu in der Lage.


----------



## Black-Under (13. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ja, Atomstrom ist in der Vollkostensicht der teuerste Strom. Aber leider auch einer der wenigen, der eine Basislast bietet und CO2 neutral ist. Die Erneuerbaren sind nicht für die Basislast geeignet und es gibt keine Speicherenergie die auch nur annähernd die Wochen im Winter überbrücken können, in denen die Sonne nicht ausreichend scheint und auch der Wind nicht ausreichend weht.


Das ist nicht annähernd richtig.

Es gibt genug Speichermöglichkeiten. Schau dir nur mal Redux Flox Batterien an die sind in den USA schon im Einsatz. Ebenso sind Wasserspeicherkraftwerke möglich...........(auch auf dem platten Land)
Man müsste dort mal nur etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen


----------



## mw.dd (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde ja, eine E-Bike-Diskussion wäre hier weniger OT als die bisherigen Beiträge auf Seite 142.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (13. Dezember 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, eine E-Bike-Diskussion wäre hier weniger OT als die bisherigen Beiträge auf Seite 142.


Dann schlage ich mal den Bogen zurück zum Siebengebirge: Im Moment lohnt sich noch ein Ausflug auf den Ölberg oder anderen schönen Aussichtspunkt. Die Dampfwolken der Braunkohlekraftwerke Eschweiler und Niederaußem (oder Nachbarschaft) stehen heute besonders eindrucksvoll am West- und Nordhorizont.


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. Dezember 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ebenso sind Wasserspeicherkraftwerke möglich...........(auch auf dem platten Land)
> Man müsste dort mal nur etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen


Ja, allerdings muss man sich für die Heerscharen an Nimbys, die sofort bei jedem großen Projekt unter ihren Steinen hervorkriechen, etwas einfallen lassen, sonst wird alles nur auf Jahrzehnte blockiert.

Geld ist weniger das Problem als die Befindlichkeiten der Leute, sieht man ja sehr schön am 7GB.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings muss man sich für die Heerscharen an Nimbys, die sofort bei jedem großen Projekt unter ihren Steinen hervorkriechen, etwas einfallen lassen, sonst wird alles nur auf Jahrzehnte blockiert.
> 
> Geld ist weniger das Problem als die Befindlichkeiten der Leute, sieht man ja sehr schön am 7GB.


Diesem gegen alles klagen können gerade in dem Bereich sollte ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden.


----------



## Schn33fraese (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin da ehrlich gesagt ratlos. Man will ja nicht am Rechtsstaat sägen, ich sehe Bürgerbeteiligungen schon als wichtiges Werkzeug an. Das Problem ist das generell größer werdende Unvermögen, sich auch mit Dingen oder Umständen zu arrangieren, die nicht optimal zu einem passen. Anders ist der Absolutheitsanspruch ja kaum mehr zu erklären.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich bin da ehrlich gesagt ratlos. Man will ja nicht am Rechtsstaat sägen, ich sehe Bürgerbeteiligungen schon als wichtiges Werkzeug an. Das Problem ist das generell größer werdende Unvermögen, sich auch mit Dingen oder Umständen zu arrangieren, die nicht optimal zu einem passen. Anders ist der Absolutheitsanspruch ja kaum mehr zu erklären.


Rechtsstaat ist ja auch gut und schön, wenn man aber jedes sinnvolle Projekt übern Jahre blockieren kann weil man echse sowieso oder piepmatz sowieso angeblich gesehen hat ohne Beweise hat das für mich mit Rechtsstaatlichkeit wenig zu tun... Jeder sollte begriffen haben das wir unsere Energiequellen umstellen müssen, aber Mitte kein wondrad/Solarpark vor der eigenen Türe... Solchen Sachen muss halt ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden, das meine ich... Und das schlimmste ist das jedes Bundesland da andere Regelungen hat... Bayern 2000m Abstand zu bebaueungem für Windräder wo anders 400... Würde bayrisches Recht bundesweit gelten könnten so gut wie niergendwo Windräder gebaut werden! In Bayern gibt es auch kaum Orte wo es möglich ist... Sowas meine ich z.b. wenn einheitlich vorgegeben wäre 500m sind zu akzeptieren alles darunter nur mir Zustimmung ware es viel leichter notwendigen Ausbauzahlen innerhalb von wenigen Jahren zu erreichen. Hier gibt es z.b. vorgesehene Gebiete, für in die aber Gutachten fehlen, macht kein Betreiber, weil wenn diese Gutachten durch sind kommt dann noch der Flughafen CNG um die Woche da es einflugsschneise ist und dann offen ist ob überhaupt gebaut werden darf... Das wird aber erst geprüft wenn die anderen Gutachten zu Artenschutz vorliegen...


----------



## davez (14. Dezember 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das ist nicht annähernd richtig.
> 
> Es gibt genug Speichermöglichkeiten. Schau dir nur mal Redux Flox Batterien an die sind in den USA schon im Einsatz. Ebenso sind Wasserspeicherkraftwerke möglich...........(auch auf dem platten Land)
> Man müsste dort mal nur etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen


Nope, funktioniert halt leider nicht in den notwendigen Größenordnungen. Im November 22 hatten wir praktisch keinen Wind und keine Sonne in D. Einfach mal mathematisch hoch rechnen, was wir an Speichern benötigen. Sehr ich es mir auch wünschte, das reicht alles nur für Stunden (von den Kosten will ich gar nicht sprechen). 
Pumpspeicherkraftwerke werden in guter deutscher NIMBY Manier blockiert. Alle wollen erneuerbare Energien, aber keiner will in seiner Nähe Windkrafträder, Hochspannungsmasten, Geothermieanlagen oder Pumpspeicherkraftwerke. So lange jede Bürgerinitiave notwendige Projekte für den Energiewandel blockieren kann, werden keine großen Fortschritte sehen. 
Die Haltung, dass Umweltverschmutzung besser anderswo als in D stattfindet (wir profitieren z.B. vom Fracking in den USA), ist für mich scheinheilig.

Es bräuchte eine ganzes Bündel an Maßnahmen und den Einsatz aller verfügbaren technischen Möglichkeiten sowie die Einschränkung von Klagemöglichkeiten und beschleunigte Genehmigungsverfahren. Alleine schon über eine andere Regulatorik (Stichwort dezentraler Stromverkauf oder biderektionales Laden von Autos) könnte man so viel erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (14. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Nope, funktioniert halt leider nicht in den notwendigen Größenordnungen.


Nope Nope.........









						Redox-Flow-Technologie: Eine gigantische Batterie im Untergrund
					

Forscher wollen Salzkavernen zu Megabatterien umbauen




					www.spektrum.de
				



Les Dich erst mal ein und nun Schluss mit OffTopic.


----------



## Schn33fraese (14. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> in guter deutscher NIMBY Manier blockiert.


Heiliger Sankt Florian,
verschon mein Haus,
zünd andere an!


----------



## sibu (14. Dezember 2022)

Zurück zum aktuellen Wetter im Siebengebirge: Es liegt eine geschlossene Schneedecke. Abfahrten sind bis in die Täler möglich!


----------



## Black-Under (14. Dezember 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> Zurück zum aktuellen Wetter im Siebengebirge: Es liegt eine geschlossene Schneedecke. Abfahrten sind bis in die Täler möglich!


und ich sitz hier rum und darf nicht.......buhuu


----------



## sibu (14. Dezember 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> und ich sitz hier rum und darf nicht.......buhuu


Und ich muss nachher noch mit dem Gravel auf Straßenreifen nach Hause. Aber es ist schöner, feiner Pulverschnee, das geht erfahrungsgemäß sehr gut im Wald, so lange er frisch und nicht zerfahren ist. Und der Schnee bleibt noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Dezember 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> und ich sitz hier rum und darf nicht.......buhuu


Ditto


----------



## davez (15. Dezember 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nope Nope.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Genau das wollen Ingenieure im Jemgumer Untergrund bauen: einen Energiespeicher, der *mehr Strom bereithält als jede andere Batterie zuvor auf der Welt*.Im *optimistischsten Szenario *wären es 700 Megawattstunden (MWh), das ist so viel, dass man alle 1,8 Millionen Haushalte Berlins für *eine Stunde *mit Energie versorgen könnte."

Ich habe mein Brötchen / ähh Bikes mit Investitionen im Bereich erneuerbarer Energien verdient (wir haben >500m EUR in Solar in D investiert binnen 3 Jahren), insoweit kenne ich den Stand der Technik und leider auch die Grenzen. 

Einfacher Dreisatz, was man an Speicherkapazitäten benötigt.

Wenn Du Kohle abschaltest und Windflaute hast - wie im November - brauchst Du für Tage (oder Wochen) Puffer, die auch noch dezentral sein müssen. Über technische Probleme, Bauzeiten und Genehmigungsverfahren spreche ich noch gar nicht. "Die Inbetriebnahme ihrer Batterie haben die Planer jedenfalls schon einmal *um zwei Jahre auf 2025 verschoben*."

Sorry, aber das ist alles Träumerei. Vor 2040 wird nichts von diesen Großprojekten so am Laufen sein, dass es einen signifikanten Einfluss hat. Wir müssen alles nutzen, was es gibt und dennoch werden wir von der Kohle nicht bis 2040 weg sein - außer unsere europäischen Nachbarn bauen fleißig Atomkraftwerke, dann können wir von da im Winter Strom importieren.

Versprochen, ich höre auf. Aber was da diskutiert wird, ist einfach so realitätsfremd


----------



## sibu (15. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> alle 1,8 Millionen Haushalte Berlins für *eine Stunde *mit Energie versorgen könnte."


... oder ganz Ostfriesland für einen Tag   .

Heute scheint wieder die Sonne und der Schnee ist eine wahre Pracht. Die Heimfahrt auf den 32er Reifen war machbar, aber mit Stollenspikes fühle ich mich heute viel wohler im Wald.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (25. Dezember 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> ... oder ganz Ostfriesland für einen Tag   .
> 
> Heute scheint wieder die Sonne und der Schnee ist eine wahre Pracht. Die Heimfahrt auf den 32er Reifen war machbar, aber mit Stollenspikes fühle ich mich heute viel wohler im Wald.


Wie schön, es fährt noch jemand Rad!


----------



## sibu (27. Dezember 2022)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Wie schön, es fährt noch jemand Rad!


Den Reifenspuren im inzwischen schon längst wieder geschmolzenen Schnee war ich bei weitem nicht der Einzige. Aber hier im Forum ist es ziemlich tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

